# Global Force Wrestling Thread: *All GFW info here*



## Violent By Design

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

Jarret and Ross working together? Wouldn't guess that would happen.

Certainly has potential. Not sure how Toby Keith would affect things outside of funding it.


----------



## Lariatoh!

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

Pretty exciting really. Another major wrestling company would be great to see. There is so much talent out there at the moment and as a fan of wrasslin I'd love to see another alternative.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

$100 if this happens it ends up on CMT.


----------



## Buckley

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

Sounds really interesting.

Wonder if it'll be on cable television and who the roster will consist of if it is another wrestling promotion.


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

Just keep Jarrett away from the book, and it *might *work.


----------



## chada75

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

I can see Billy Corgan jumping in as well.


----------



## Mon Joxley

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

Considering most of the people who helped build TNA in the early days and were really the backbone of the company (X Division wrestlers especially), Jarrett has a chance to pretty much start over, except this time with the knowledge of what works and what doesn't and how TNA are operating right now, at least that's what I'd assume.

Also am I the only one who would mark out huge for a Jim Ross/Don West commentary team? :mark:


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

As long as the matches don't involve the typical Jarrett fuckery, I'll be watching.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

Expect too see a lot of Tennessee and Southern guys. Guys like Vordell Walker,Kincaid,Shane Williams with a Chris Masters and Carlito mix in. Basically Crossfire 2.0


----------



## Fred Spoila

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*



Lariatoh! said:


> Pretty exciting really. Another major wrestling company would be great to see. There is so much talent out there at the moment and as a fan of wrasslin I'd love to see another alternative.


This.


----------



## Júnior Ranks

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

I'd definitely tune in if they go with a Southern Rasslin style.


----------



## A$AP

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

BAH GAWD


----------



## seabs

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

_*Konnan is generally full of shit and makes shit like this to keep his name relevant in the States.*_


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

Konnan never mentioned Jim Ross.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

:russo

No longer unemployed.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

Russo & Jarrett don't speak anymore 

Thank God.


----------



## sXeMope

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*



Lariatoh! said:


> Pretty exciting really. Another major wrestling company would be great to see. There is so much talent out there at the moment and as a fan of wrasslin I'd love to see another alternative.


It'll probably be years before they're a "major" company if this is true. TNA's been around for like 12 years and a lot of people still don't consider them to be a major company.

I hope if this does happen, they know their place. TNA was at it's best when they were just doing their own thing and not trying to compete with WWE.


----------



## miles berg

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

TNA has TV deals in 180 countries and just sold out major arenas all throughout Europe for a tour. Whether WWE fans like it or not, they are a major company.


----------



## LadPro

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

I'd mark the fuck out for:

- This actually happening
- Toby Keith helping the promotion secure a national TV deal
- The promotion having an early-day TNA feel but with solid production value
- The company having contracted employees and not just guys who are booked for appearances
- Jim Ross on commentary
- The signing of AJ Styles, some other well-known ex-WWE/TNA guys, and some overseas talent
- A "southern rasslin'" type vibe


----------



## Libertine.

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

If Jim Ross goes in on this I expect high quality.


----------



## Certified G

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

I would love to see this happen. Hopefully they can get that old school TNA feeling back, a true alternative to WWE.


----------



## CoRyP2008

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

Can't imagine anything actually happens but it certainly would be interesting to follow if it does. If they do get it up and going, don't see how TNA lasts much after that.


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*



miles berg said:


> TNA has TV deals in 180 countries and just sold out major arenas all throughout Europe for a tour. Whether WWE fans like it or not, they are a major company.


----------



## Oakue

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

If Ross gets involved and is put in charge of either signing new talent or booking, they right off the bat have a hell of a chance to topple TNA.


----------



## NoWordsNoPain

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*



Oakue said:


> If Ross gets involved and is put in charge of either signing new talent or booking, they right off the bat have a hell of a chance to topple TNA.


It's not really that hard to sink TNA...just take their Spike TV spot.


----------



## roadkill_

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

Fool me once...


----------



## Raw Is Regal

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

I, for one, welcome our new wrasslin' promotion.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

If true, could be very interesting; I could definitely see them going with that Southern flavor style of wrastlin' ala OVW or TCW. Hopefully Jarrett wouldn't book himself to win 7 more World Titles :lol



USAUSA1 said:


> Expect too see a lot of Tennessee and Southern guys. Guys like Vordell Walker,Kincaid,Shane Williams with a Chris Masters and Carlito mix in. Basically Crossfire 2.0


Roster wise, this is what I'd expect as well.


----------



## Bookockey

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

If they know their niche and don't tape 40 episodes at once I could see ths working. They need to build slow. I'm still not sure JR is involved. Jarrett probably since he left TNA and Keith was pretty much identified as an investor. I suspect Keith would be a celebrity name to draw interest from other investors and would not fund it that much himself even though he has the cash - he wants to keep it.
I can see CMT giving Keith a development deal without much more than him asking for one.


----------



## HJ23

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

I am totally ready for this, and I honestly hope that they take down TNA (shouldn't be hard, especially if WWE would end up getting Smackdown on Spike). There is so much talent out there that they can use, and I can see them making their own stars as well.


----------



## Real Punk

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

Interesting wrestling and country music together.


----------



## Concrete

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

First,*SEABS* LET ME DREAM!

Secondly, I've kinda been hoping for at least another national size company. Seems like terrible timing if it were to be a thing this year with AAA:USA I believe to be on the way this year. Certainly enough talent to make up another TNA level promotion but enough to make up TWO would be a bit of a stretch in my eyes.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*



Phantango said:


> Considering most of the people who helped build TNA in the early days and were really the backbone of the company (X Division wrestlers especially), Jarrett has a chance to pretty much start over, except this time with the knowledge of what works and what doesn't and how TNA are operating right now, at least that's what I'd assume.
> 
> Also am I the only one who would mark out huge for a Jim Ross/Don West commentary team? :mark:


Why do you think JJ has learned what works and what doesn't? This is the dude that picked Russo over his own father.


----------



## GaryGee6

If ye go to JR's twitter he confirms hes nothing to do with Jeff Jarrett or any alleged talks :/

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## theatb

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

If true, they've certainly got one viewer in me. I love good ole JR, Jarrett's always been a favorite of mine, and Toby Keith is just awesome, man. They definitely could do it, and they could outdo TNA, I think pretty easily. Jarrett had TNA goin good for a while, least when I used to watch regularly. Plus, Toby Keith is a genuine wrestlin fan. Then you have JR who knows his wrestling. I don't think they'll just go straight for the country thing, but it'll probably have a southern vibe to it. I'm excited if this works out!


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

Jim Ross is lying, I'll say it again: Ross/Keith are next Bischoff/Russo. Hopefully much, much better though. It's stupid of me to get my hopes up so I can only dream that real competition is coming.

WWE has seemed to morph into a TITAN in the last couple of years though so I doubt it, unless there's a few big signings right off the bat.


----------



## RoosterSmith

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*



Boxes-With-Gods said:


> Jim Ross is lying, I'll say it again: Ross/Keith are next Bischoff/Russo. Hopefully much, much better though. It's stupid of me to get my hopes up so I can only dream that real competition is coming.
> 
> WWE has seemed to morph into a TITAN in the last couple of years though so I doubt it, unless there's a few big signings right off the bat.


Tell you what ...

I'd be happy with a plain old artistically successful promotion. 

I'm not hoping that anyone comes along and starts the revolution. I'm not hoping that the WWE becomes the number two promotion in the world, and then they have to go ahead and get better because they no longer have a choice. 

I'm just hoping that something happens that wrestling gets better. 

Personally? I think that's already happening on a small scale. But bigger companies would be nice.


----------



## Concrete

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

Nothing is touching WWE as long as they don't have something go on behind the scenes so crazy that their stock plummets. Don't see that happening. 

TNA on the other hand is #2 in America by default at this point because they have a TV deal. That's where competition will occur if this is anything more than Konnan just saying things(it probably isn't but damn it I'm gonna live in my dream world). If another promotion can get that kind of deal then they'll be in a good spot to offer some competition in that area. Of course they'll need a solid roster but shouldn't be too difficult with all that is out there. Would be nice to see another promotion come in to simply shake things up for bit.


----------



## NoWordsNoPain

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

JR blog: "FYI...I have not had any conversations with anyone about starting a 'new' pro wrestling promotion. I have not spoken to Jeff Jarrett since he left WWE on a day that doesn't rank too high on my list of fun days at work. 

Some websites are irresponsibly running with the story that just because Toby Keith and I are friends and fellow Okies who both follow the Sooners that I'm about to do business with Toby and Jeff Jarrett which isn't true. Toby and I had dinner at the Sugar Bowl, he's a wrestling fan from the old days and, a helluva entrepreneur with deep pockets. Nonetheless the reason that we were there was to support our Sooners vs. Alabama in the Sugar Bowl and not talk about pro wrestling. 

We did talk the wrestling biz some but that's not unusual for me in any conversation after a 40 year career within the genre. We also talked country music, business investments, OU football and we spent the afternoon together with ESPN's Brad Nessler who's another wrestling fan. Yes, TNA came up a time or two but that was really a non issue in our conversations. 

I am not motivated to re-engage in the wrestling business on a daily basis and it would take a mighty healthy offer to consider such. The politics and paranoia that go along with today's rasslin business isn't healthy for me to be around on a full time basis especially at this stage of my life.

Plus, I have a specific philosophy regarding how the business should be presented that doesn't seem to be in fashion these days. 

My name has been linked to doing some voice overs for a couple of international Wresting promotions who air their product, including PPV's and DVD's' in North America, but that 's not something that we've pursued just yet. We'll see what the future holds on that one. Sounds interesting though."


----------



## CoRyP2008

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

If this were to get started, who's to say that it actually does well? Who's to say that Toby Keith would be any better of an owner than Dixie Carter? When Jeff Jarrett was booking TNA in the early days it wasn't exactly the greatest either. Would this project be interesting to watch and follow? Of course but it's certainly not a forgone conclusion that Jarrett/Keith/JR = super wrestling success.


----------



## Concrete

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*



CoRyP2008 said:


> If this were to get started, who's to say that it actually does well? Who's to say that Toby Keith would be any better of an owner than Dixie Carter? When Jeff Jarrett was booking TNA in the early days it wasn't exactly the greatest either. Would this project be interesting to watch and follow? Of course but it's certainly not a forgone conclusion that Jarrett/Keith/JR = super wrestling success.


Could they give equal or greater quality than TNA I think is my question off the bat. I think the answer is yes. Older TNA is still much better than current TNA. 

Basing everything on theory, does a name like Toby Keith as a front man for the purchase draw eyes to the business? Yeah, I'd say so. Especially try if we are dealing with a Southern/Country styling. 

Is it a foregone conclusion it would succeed? No, not at all. But since this is completely based off no factual information and just some guy who said a rumor I'm gonna let my bias of TNA win over.


----------



## combolock

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*



CenaBoy4Life said:


> $100 if this happens it ends up on CMT.


Very interesting if the show is on CMT. Viacom (owner of the Spike Channel) owns CMT. Viacom could very well have two wrestling shows on national tv.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

I think the Jim Ross thing is B.S.

I think from reports he is involved in football...not wrestling negotations..hate to burst anyones bubble :/


----------



## M.S.I.I.

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

I don't see lightning striking twice in the same spot for Jarrett, this won't work. The only way this would have been interesting is if Toby and a group of investors were able to buy out majority ownership of TNA from Panda.

TNA isn't in great shape, but I don't see any promotion getting further than them for a while as a "#2" in the States. There just isn't a big enough market for wrestling anymore outside of WWE.


----------



## insanitydefined

I'd love to see it happen, because why not? It's another wrestling promotion that at least has potential to turn out okay, and even if it turned out terrible it's not like it'd be that big of a deal.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Máscara Dorada

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

Excuse my ignorance, but who on earth is Toby Keith?


----------



## LadPro

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*



Doradafan said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but who on earth is Toby Keith?


^ LOL. He's a big time country music star.


----------



## Máscara Dorada

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*



LadPro said:


> ^ LOL. He's a big time country music star.


Oh. Well i guess i can excuse myself with being young, not American & country isn't exactly my cup of tea when it comes to music.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*



CoRyP2008 said:


> If this were to get started, who's to say that it actually does well? Who's to say that Toby Keith would be any better of an owner than Dixie Carter? When Jeff Jarrett was booking TNA in the early days it wasn't exactly the greatest either. Would this project be interesting to watch and follow? Of course but it's certainly not a forgone conclusion that Jarrett/Keith/JR = super wrestling success.


I don't think anyone is saying that. It's just the hope stage.


----------



## Violent By Design

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*



CoRyP2008 said:


> If this were to get started, who's to say that it actually does well? Who's to say that Toby Keith would be any better of an owner than Dixie Carter? When Jeff Jarrett was booking TNA in the early days it wasn't exactly the greatest either. Would this project be interesting to watch and follow? Of course but it's certainly not a forgone conclusion that Jarrett/Keith/JR = super wrestling success.


They'd have a shot though, it'd be a long one, but a shot.

It's not happening, but shit...JR should consider it. I think if JR was younger he would certainly go for it.


Jarret and JR working together though - it really seems unlikely but stranger things have happened.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*



Seabs said:


> _*Konnan is generally full of shit and makes shit like this to keep his name relevant in the States.*_


I like this post.


----------



## Antonio43

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

Very excited to see where this goes! Any new competition is good for all promotions.


----------



## NasNYG567

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

https://twitter.com/RealJeffJarrett/status/420566501557829632 Hmm....


----------



## Mikey2Likely

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

personally this was my favorite... 

https://twitter.com/NedColebeer/statuses/420566764586799104


----------



## Murph

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

Probably more excited for this than I should be. It'd be great for somebody to come along and challenge TNA.


----------



## LadPro

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

I'd love for this to happen.


----------



## Therapy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*



Seabs said:


> _*Konnan is generally full of shit and makes shit like this to keep his name relevant in the States.*_


^ This.. He's the new Kenny Dykstra of wrestling news sites.


----------



## Real Punk

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

Where will JJ promotion air on.

It won't be ESPN but that would be a good thing if they are interested in wrestling.


----------



## KingCrash

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

From the Observer:



> - Jeff Jarrett has not announced his next project because he's likely waiting until a few things are finalized. It's still believed, however, that he will announce a new wrestling promotion and a partnership with Toby Keith. Homicide recently posted on Facebook that he was aware of the plans weeks ago. This would mean that it has been in the works since before Jarrett left TNA.


Again Homicide is another guy that can be full of shit but eventually if enough people keep saying it, it generally turns out to be true. I don't think there's enough demand for another "big" promotion and I'd be wary of Jarrett getting partial control. That said, more good wrestling is always welcomed.


----------



## combolock

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

ECW vs WCW vs WWE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HJ23

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

Okay I think it is pretty obvious that Jarrett is starting a new promotion, looking at his and Karen's twitter they aren't hiding it that well either.


----------



## Miguel De Juan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

I doubt Jarret could produce anything 'good.' We might get another long four years of Jarrett booking himself as the world champion.

I am staying pessimistic until proven wrong until then this 'new' promotion might be a steaming pile of shit.


----------



## StingGirl

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

looking forward to see how this plays out


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*



Miguel De Juan said:


> I doubt Jarret could produce anything 'good.' We might get another long four years of Jarrett booking himself as the world champion.
> 
> I am staying pessimistic until proven wrong until then this 'new' promotion might be a steaming pile of shit.


Hopefully he's older and wiser, doesn't hire Russo and Karen keeps him busy. I've missed WCW, so I'd love a southern-influenced national promotion to emerge again. 

I wonder what his hook for this new company is. Hopefully nothing stupid.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

I'm always interested in a new wrestling promotion. Hopefully Jeff can really out promote this, if it is true of it being a promotion. Wish him the best.


----------



## Violent By Design

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

Someone brought up a good point, the fact that Jarret hired Russo in the first place after he knew what Vince did to WCW is a pretty big red flag.


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

Hmmm, let's see, another Jarrett federation with a mindset forever stuck in the late 90s/early 00s: stupid faces, coward heels, moronic refs, swerves, stables, stable beatdowns, babyface saves, overbooked matches, overbooked shows... Yeah, an ALTERNATIVE.

EDIT: forgot about guitar shots.


----------



## A$AP

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

Wrestling Inc


----------



## chrisburr

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

This is great news

Bye Bye TNA!


----------



## CoRyP2008

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

I would much rather see Jeff and Toby get control of TNA then for them to go and start a new promotion. I just can't see Jeff's new promotion being radically different than TNA so there's a chance they could just essentially cancel each other out, doing nobody any good.


----------



## THE_sXeBeast

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

I don't know what to think. As a wrestling fan, I would welcome another company for me to watch as i watch all i can. But, if it is anything like TNA was when Jarrett was in control...then idk. WE will have to wait and see, but i am on the fence about this. If it does get a TV deal then i will check it out.


----------



## combolock

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

One thing I am interested in is if AJ Styles would be working for this company. Top draw, maybe? First champion. Some people say the dismissal of Jarrett was the reason AJ Styles stopped talking contracts with TNA.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*



combolock said:


> One thing I am interested in is if AJ Styles would be working for this company. Top draw, maybe? First champion. Some people say the dismissal of Jarrett was the reason AJ Styles stopped talking contracts with TNA.


That makes sense. AJ's always been a pretty loyal and humble guy. If this happens, I can see a lot of Jeff loyalists doing something similar.

Perhaps Eric Young, Parks, Hernandez and Storm. If AJ is on board, he'd probably be able to convince a couple more.

Then you have Borash, Tenay and maybe the return of Don West!
It's easy to foresee a very Japan style split.


----------



## omaroo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

Im intrigued by this, but is this official? If so when will the promotion start up?


----------



## elo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

I still think the number one goal for Keith is to get a majority share of TNA, if he bides his time he'll get it for peanuts the way Ditsy is running the joint into the ground.


----------



## combolock

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*



omaroo said:


> Im intrigued by this, but is this official? If so when will the promotion start up?


Not official.....(yet  )


----------



## omaroo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

Ok thanks, hope there is another major alternative, despite my hate for Jarrett, he could be the one that bring a fresh approach to the industry. Its so hard to watch TNA in the mess they are now.


----------



## TheLoneShark

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

To be honest, he could launch with a better roster than TNA if he has the backing: AJ Styles, MVP, John Morrison, Chris Masters, Carlito and Ken Doane all spring to mind. Bring in Red, Sonjay, Lethal and Shelley to do some flying, Homicide to be the token shit Latino, Devon in full on HEEL~! mode and Kishi just for awesome and surround them with kids/folk recently told the GTFO by the big two and you'll have the start of something interesting. As said previously, could see guys like Young, Storm and maybe Daniels and Kaz jumping ship, too. Sting's TNA deal is up, too, and they can't afford Angle and Hardy anymore. Seems pretty solid. The tourney for the top belt would be epic for a start: Angle, Hardy, AJ, Kishi, Storm, Masters, Morrison and Carlito? That's fucking ratings.


----------



## Concrete

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

DON'T KILL MY DREAMS BY BRINGING ALL THIS TNA OVER! Just kidding...kind of 

Enough marketable talent out there. Mix it up with some of the more "unknown" talents out there that can grow in the promotion and it could be SO MUCH FUN! I want to relish in the potential fun of an imaginary promotion that lives in my head. It really probably could save a buck or two on some of the names it still be more than fine.


----------



## septurum

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

I imagine they will fill the roster with ex-WWE/TNA guys like Matt Morgan, MVP, Sonjay, Carlito, Matt Hardy, etc...can't say that excites me too much but I'm willing to wait and see.


----------



## Mon Joxley

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

Matt Morgan retired this week. I'd like to think that they would pick up some good solid indy talent, as well as some guys that WWE and TNA haven't bothered to scoop up like the American Wolves, Roderick Strong, ACH as well as recent releases like Chris Hero and Joey Ryan.


----------



## Jaysfromnyc

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

What would this promotion be called if J.R. is involved? Slobberknocker Championship Wrestling: we beat em' like a government mule here. Plus, no divas here, just Jezebels.


----------



## CZWRUBE

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*



Buckley said:


> Sounds really interesting.
> 
> Wonder if it'll be on cable television and who the roster will consist of if it is another wrestling promotion.


It should be real good, and with JR, INvolved you know its going to be Top Notch!!


----------



## Real Punk

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

Jack Evan had tweeted Jeff wan't him part of the crew.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

Would be funny if the whole TNA roster left to join this new promotion. Scratch that, just get the ones who are worth the money.


----------



## xerxesXXI

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

when the fuck is any announcement happening?


----------



## TheRealFunkman

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*



Real Punk said:


> Jack Evan had tweeted Jeff wan't him part of the crew.


:mark::mark:


Hope all these rumors are true and not another "Billy Corgan buying TNA" type of thing.


----------



## Real Punk

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*



TheRealFunkman said:


> :mark::mark:
> 
> 
> Hope all these rumors are true and not another "Billy Corgan buying TNA" type of thing.


Hopeful there is a better alternative for people outside WWE and not another XWF flop.


----------



## THECHAMPION

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

I find it very weird that a few people are saying they'd rather they buy TNA then start fresh.

TNA is a toxic brand name at this point. A reboot is better for everyone.

And I hope Jeff or someone actually has the sense to launch with as few TNA faces on the roster as possible.

You don't pass on AJ Styles or if a guy like Christopher Daniels or Samoa Joe is free. But you don't try to steal the Eric Youngs, and Abysses of the world. No offense to those guys I actually like most of those long term TNA guys, but if you wanna draw in a wrestling audience I think not being reminiscent of TNA is a good thing. Especially at first. And those guys are definitely people you associate with TNA.

Get talent from abroad and the indies. Sign a few ex-WWE types for some name recognition.

And for god's sake: No one over 45 on the damn roster.


----------



## alex0816

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

i really hope this new promotion happens.

with the state of tna and how bad its been since bfg(doesnt look like its heading in a good direction either) and how boring and shit wwe has been for years, wrestling is just unwatchable for me right now.

with this toby keith dude being a rich country music guy, im sure they'd be able to get a spot on cmt(only time id watch that channel lol)

i want to see this new company get a start badly. and with jarrett and maybe jim ross involved, it could be something. i could see bringing in some great talent too(hopefully not old wwe/wcw/tna/ecw castoffs)

AJ Styles
Chris Hero
American Wolves
Petey Williams
Jack Evans
The Young Bucks
Brian Cage
John Morrison
Sonjay Dutt
WGTT
Joey Ryan
TMDK
im sure theres lots of others

i think they'd definitely try to bring all these guys in and imo, thats a pretty exciting roster. and if this were to start out fairly well, u know guys like Aries and Joe with the way they're being used(rarely) they'd want out of tna and try their luck in the new place.

as wrestling fans, i think most of us want to see this happen. the more wrestling, the better, right?


----------



## Algernon

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

It all depends on what happens with the new WWE TV deal and TNA after their current deal expires. If Smackdown or any WWE programming doesnt go to Viacom and if Spike doesn't re-new with TNA, then I could see this happening. At that point, Jarrett would have the entire TNA roster as free agents, the strong financial backing of Toby Keith, which would give him the chance to lure the best talent not in WWE and the Independents.

People need to understand that CMT and Spike are BOTH viacom networks. Having TNA and Jarrett's promotion under the same umbrella will not happen. Harsh reality is TNA has to go under for Jarretts promotion to have a shot to last long term.


----------



## pgi86

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*



Algernon said:


> People need to understand that CMT and Spike are BOTH viacom networks. Having TNA and Jarrett's promotion under the same umbrella will not happen. Harsh reality is TNA has to go under for Jarretts promotion to have a shot to last long term.


MTV is part of the Viacom family too but that did not stop them from attempting to have their own wrestling promotion (WSX) a few years back. MTV2 and MTV Tres had Lucha Libre USA. Hell, even CMT itself had a wrestling show (Hulk Hogan's Celebrity Championship Wrestling), granted a wrestling reality show but still a wrestling show. Neither TNA, nor Spike have any control whatsoever over what other Viacom networks choose to show. Unlike WWE and NBCUniversal, there's no exclusivity clause with TNA and Viacom.


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*



johnnyrotten316 said:


> The word going around is look at who TNA has had to let go in the last year, look at Tommy Dreamer's House of Hardcore promotion, look at the AAA roster and look at who he used for Ring Ka King. And you will find your roster in there. Guys like AJ Styles, MVP, Carlito, John Morrison, Chris Masters, Luke Gallows are the ones being talked about as the big names of the promotion so far.
> 
> Kevin Sullivan (not the wrestler, TNA's old producer) is already apart of the promotion. He's working with Jarrett as we speak.


You wouldn't happen to have a source for this would you? Or is this word of mouth from wrestlers/personalities on podcast and shit? If so then part of this is likely to be true at the very least. Styles, MVP, Masters, and Morrison alone are some pick ups for an upstart major promotion from the get go, talent wise.


----------



## Real Punk

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

I don't like the sound of ex workers from WWE and TNA unless it Styles and Hero


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

Yeah too many ex TNA guys would be particularly awful.

I don't want guys like Rob Terry, Abyss or Jay Bradley showing up.


----------



## Real Punk

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*



Cliffy Byro said:


> Yeah too many ex TNA guys would be particularly awful.
> 
> I don't want guys like Rob Terry, Abyss or Jay Bradley showing up.


Or worse bring in a crap wrestler no one cared about the first time around.


----------



## combolock

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

Jim Ross is writing articles for Fox Sports now. :flip


----------



## Algernon

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*



pgi86 said:


> MTV is part of the Viacom family too but that did not stop them from attempting to have their own wrestling promotion (WSX) a few years back. MTV2 and MTV Tres had Lucha Libre USA. Hell, even CMT itself had a wrestling show (Hulk Hogan's Celebrity Championship Wrestling), granted a wrestling reality show but still a wrestling show. Neither TNA, nor Spike have any control whatsoever over what other Viacom networks choose to show. Unlike WWE and NBCUniversal, there's no exclusivity clause with TNA and Viacom.


The big difference is TNA and jarrett's promotion aren't niche promotions and would be competing for the same talent. This is why Viacom wouldnt have both promotions on their family of networks. I think TNA and Jarrett's promotion would cancel each other out with both trying to compete for the talent not in the WWE.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

When will they do the "announcement?" lol


----------



## Real Punk

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

Could HBO become the home of Jeff and Toby's promotion it would be a first HBO could do wonders.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*



combolock said:


> Jim Ross is writing articles for Fox Sports now. :flip


So edgy.


----------



## TheLoneShark

Real Punk said:


> Or worse bring in a crap wrestler no one cared about the first time around.


What, like Terry, Abyss or Bradley?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NoWordsNoPain

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*



Algernon said:


> The big difference is TNA and jarrett's promotion aren't niche promotions and would be competing for the same talent. This is why Viacom wouldnt have both promotions on their family of networks. I think TNA and Jarrett's promotion would cancel each other out with both trying to compete for the talent not in the WWE.


I don't think TNA is competing for any talent nowadays...just look at pool of indy talents out there and look at dewey and norv...


----------



## Mon Joxley

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*



NoWordsNoPain said:


> I don't think TNA is competing for any talent nowadays...just look at pool of indy talents out there and look at dewey and norv...


Don't knock Pretty Peter Avalon, he's boss.


----------



## Real Punk

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

Anymore word on Jeff and Toby.


----------



## BallsBalogna

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*



Chan Hung said:


> When will they do the "announcement?" lol


That's what I want to know.

Put up or shut up! Stop teasing us and announce the promotion when you have something set in stone. I hate speculation yet I'm reading pages and pages of it lol. If this is what Jarrett wanted in terms of creating a buzz around an idea or a possibility he certainly has it.


----------



## kevin_nash

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

They say that Toby is a very smart businessman. If he's a smart businessman, there are many more places he can put his money before wrestling. If history tells us anything, most wrestling promotions are not profitable and most of them go bankrupt sooner or later. Even the most successful ones like WWE have thin margins and even they don't always make money.

There are many other types of businesses where he could put his money and get much better return on investment.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

*Jeff Jarrett New Wrestling Promotion*

Sorry, I didn't know where exactly to put this. The question is do you guys think it will amount to anything? Will it do better or worse than TNA? Who would you guys go out and sign if you were him to make the promotion more appealing?


----------



## Regnes

*Re: Jeff Jarrett New Wrestling Promotion*

It will do worse. Back in 2002 TNA filled a sort of hole in the wrestling business. For the wrestlers who couldn't quite get WWE's attention or were leaving WWE, there wasn't really any place for them to go in North America that would receive significant media coverage. They took all the wannabes and has-beens and gave them a home, Ring of Honour also came along and made a name for itself around the same time. Both of those companies are still around, and whatever their situations may be, they're big name wrestling companies now and will get first picks on most of the talent worth mentioning.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett New Wrestling Promotion*

Probably needs a good way to get out there with all the promotions we got now.


----------



## Riddle101

*Re: Jeff Jarrett New Wrestling Promotion*

I'll be honest, I don't think it will work out in the end. I just feel like it's a long shot. Look at how TNA turned out, over 10 years and still struggling. The problem with Jarrett is I just don't think he has Vince McMahon's work ethic and genius, and before anyone starts bashing me let me explain. Vince lived and breathed the WWE. He took risks, was ruthless, he was a businessman and he was hard working and smart. Say what you will about the WWE today, but without Vince it would be nothing. There's a reason why he's lasted so long and beaten all the competition. Now I'm not saying you have to be Vince McMahon to be hugely successful but i'm using Vince as a formula for success. Jarrett on the otherhand, I just don't think has what it takes. But who knows, maybe I'm wrong and he may be able toe create a very successful promotion.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

*Re: Jeff Jarrett New Wrestling Promotion*

Who would you guys try and shell out money to get if you were him? I mean you need someone to draw viewers in.


----------



## ltjvideo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett New Wrestling Promotion*



Undertaker23RKO said:


> Who would you guys try and shell out money to get if you were him? I mean you need someone to draw viewers in.


Even though I would hate it, I would try to get Sting. Another big one is AJ Styles.


----------



## Pinball Wizard Graves

*Re: Jeff Jarrett New Wrestling Promotion*

JJ has shown that he has no idea how to present wrestling in the 21st century. If he does decide to do a promotion, I hope he doesn't do any company take over or power struggle angles...but Ring Ka King showed that it is not possible.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Jeff Jarrett New Wrestling Promotion*

TBH, we really don't know if he's even starting a wrestling company, so it's hard to say if it'll succeed if there hasn't been an official announcement.


----------



## validreasoning

*Re: Jeff Jarrett New Wrestling Promotion*

the new promotion will be jarrett, styles, hardy, sting and hogan all returning to tna in a big surprise


----------



## THECHAMPION

*Re: Jeff Jarrett New Wrestling Promotion*

I wonder how many threads about this promotion will be made before an announcement on the company actually existing is made.

My guess is 18.


----------



## phenom64

*Re: Jeff Jarrett New Wrestling Promotion*

First and foremost, we don't even know if he's actually launching a new promotion. All we have heard is some speculation and some rumors. It's been nothing solid to base facts off of. With that being said, if it does turn out that Jarrett is beginning another promotion, I'm curious to see how the wrestling world will react to it. We have 3 major companies in play now. (Yes I am including ROH.) Never before have we had a fourth major promotion. I think it could be good. I don't think a fourth promotion would oversaturate the television wrestling market.

Of course, it could end up being a promotion based out of Nashville with a small regional television deal or something along those lines. If they actually have some financial backers and a good set of minds working behind it, it could be special for sure. Another thing is what network would it be on if it's on national television? A lot of people are looking to CMT to be the network especially with Toby Keith rumored to be backing the promotion. If CMT is actually willing to promote the shows and what not, I could see it becoming popular. That's just my opinion anyway.


----------



## details

*Jeff Jarrett New Wrestling Promotion News*

TNA founder Jeff Jarrett has reportedly met with a number of different potential investors for his new wrestling project. In addition to Toby Keith, Hermie Sadler is said to be another celebrity involved with the project. As of right now, there is no set timetable in place for an official announcement on the new wrestling project from Jarrett. Keith was the celebrity name rumored to be in talks with TNA about purchasing the promotion, but when those talks fell through, Jarrett announced his resignation from TNA shortly after.Jarrett was said to be “blown away” by how many people that are interested in joining him as we noted earlier here on the website.

During last week's talent meeting, the departure of Jeff Jarrett came up with Dixie Carter telling talents that the company "wished him well." There are a lot of rumors about Jarrett's potential new project. We are told there's no timetable in place in regard to an official announcement or debut. Jarrett has been meeting with a lot of different potential partners and is said to have been "blown away" by how many people are interested in getting on board with the potential start-up. There's rumors of Toby Keith and Hermie and Elliot Sadler being involved.


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett New Wrestling Promotion*

I think if this company launches there would be a battle for the 2nd spot between them and TNA sure. TNA isn't that big right now and if Jarrett can manage to get some talents I could see a lot of the TNA fanbase following.

In terms of talent I'd like to see AJ Styles be the main man for the company. Other main talent would of course be Jeff Jarrett but I can see guys like Chris Masters, John Hennigan and Scott Steiner getting shots in this company also.

I think they could get a nice lock on a Cruiserweight division that would be better than TNA's. Current free agents in a Cruiserweight division would include guys like Chris Hero, Petey Williams, Shawn Daivari, Sonjay Dutt, Doug Williams, Kid Kash, Jay Bradley, Jesse Sorrenson, M-Dogg 20 and countless others.

In terms of other guys who could help you currently have Carlito from WWE as a free agent, Devon Dudley is a free agent, MVP is a free agent (Although rumored to be joining TNA), Elijah Burke, Ted DiBiase Jr and even guys like Kevin Nash, Raven, Rhino etc could probably add something to the shows.

Staff wise there are tons of people this promotion could use. You'd have to think Ed Ferrara and Vince Russo would get a call. Jim Ross would probably come over for the right price. Eric Bischoff will also be available soon although I'm not sure Jarrett wants to work with him.

If this thing is a national project it could really be something special especially since TNA will probably release a few more guys this year and the WWE is about to do their yearly clean out.


----------



## CrAvEnRaven

*Re: Jeff Jarrett New Wrestling Promotion News*

This got my hopes up a little after a dry spell wit news. More wrestling to choose from is a good thing.


----------



## Lariatoh!

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

I hope this gets off the ground as well. more accessible wrestling, makes me happy.

Masters, Tyler Reks, Morgan, Shelton Benjamin, Chris Hero, a tonne of former NXT guys like Lucky Cannon are out there, Knox, Gallows, Morrison, Elijah Burke, Desmond Wolfe and AJ Styles.

All available to negotiate with plus many others. Very exciting if this comes to fruition.


----------



## Dominotion

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

My roster wish list is something like:

AJ Styles
Chris Masters
MVP
Petey Williams
Sonjay Dutt
Cliff Compton
Rhino 
Raven (probably as a manager of a stable though)
Matt Hardy
Joey Ryan
Mike Knox
Chris Hero
Homicide
Spanky
Paul London
The Mighty Don't Kneel
SoCal Val (underrated manager)
Jay Lethal
Carlito
Ricky Reyes
Rocky Romero
Alex Koslov


----------



## captainzombie

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

Here it is, Jeff Jarrett to launch his singing career after his failed attempts early in his WWF days....

http://youtu.be/mVVIrM7zzKU


----------



## Riddle101

*Re: Jeff Jarrett New Wrestling Promotion*



SOR said:


> I think if this company launches there would be a battle for the 2nd spot between them and TNA sure. TNA isn't that big right now and if Jarrett can manage to get some talents I could see a lot of the TNA fanbase following.
> 
> In terms of talent I'd like to see AJ Styles be the main man for the company. Other main talent would of course be Jeff Jarrett but I can see guys like Chris Masters, John Hennigan and Scott Steiner getting shots in this company also.
> 
> I think they could get a nice lock on a Cruiserweight division that would be better than TNA's. Current free agents in a Cruiserweight division would include guys like Chris Hero, Petey Williams, Shawn Daivari, Sonjay Dutt, Doug Williams, Kid Kash, Jay Bradley, Jesse Sorrenson, M-Dogg 20 and countless others.
> 
> In terms of other guys who could help you currently have Carlito from WWE as a free agent, Devon Dudley is a free agent, MVP is a free agent (Although rumored to be joining TNA), Elijah Burke, Ted DiBiase Jr and even guys like Kevin Nash, Raven, Rhino etc could probably add something to the shows.
> 
> Staff wise there are tons of people this promotion could use. You'd have to think Ed Ferrara and Vince Russo would get a call. Jim Ross would probably come over for the right price. Eric Bischoff will also be available soon although I'm not sure Jarrett wants to work with him.
> 
> If this thing is a national project it could really be something special especially since TNA will probably release a few more guys this year and the WWE is about to do their yearly clean out.


So basically Jarrett wants to recreate TNA. He'd be following the exact same forumla he used for TNA, except it would be even worse. 

People called TNA WCW 2.0 and all that shit. People will call Jarrett's promotion, TNA 2.0 which doesn't have a nice ring to it.


----------



## cablegeddon

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

Doesn't Jarrett still own 20 to 30% of TNA? IF this is true there is no way he wants to compete with TNA.


----------



## cablegeddon

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*



Dominotion said:


> My roster wish list is something like:
> 
> AJ Styles
> Chris Masters
> MVP
> Petey Williams
> Sonjay Dutt
> Cliff Compton
> Rhino
> Raven (probably as a manager of a stable though)
> Matt Hardy
> Joey Ryan
> Mike Knox
> Chris Hero
> Homicide
> Spanky
> Paul London
> The Mighty Don't Kneel
> SoCal Val (underrated manager)
> Jay Lethal
> Carlito
> Ricky Reyes
> Rocky Romero
> Alex Koslov


No offense but isn't that like a who's who in bad promos?


----------



## truelove

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

masters,morrison,burke,hero,mvp,carlito,williams and wolfe would be solid to start


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett New Wrestling Promotion*



Riddle101 said:


> So basically Jarrett wants to recreate TNA. He'd be following the exact same forumla he used for TNA, except it would be even worse.
> 
> People called TNA WCW 2.0 and all that shit. People will call Jarrett's promotion, TNA 2.0 which doesn't have a nice ring to it.


Russo isn't going to be involved neither is Bischoff and they'll most likely have a TV deal from the start. That would already put them above pre-spike TNA.


----------



## Mon Joxley

*Re: Jeff Jarrett New Wrestling Promotion*



phenom64 said:


> We have 3 major companies in play now. (Yes I am including ROH.) Never before have we had a fourth major promotion. I think it could be good. I don't think a fourth promotion would oversaturate the television wrestling market.


Lol don't kid yourself, Ring of Honor is not a major wrestling promotion. They have a syndicated TV show that is seen in maybe 10 U.S. states and I'd say most of the wrestlers they have aren't making good money. There are 2 major U.S. wrestling promotions right now and if there were to be four then it would most likely be WWE, TNA, AAA and Jarrett's promotion. ROH is just another indy fed.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

30 states


----------



## Mon Joxley

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*



USAUSA1 said:


> 30 states


I stand corrected. But it's still a syndicated show that's usually on at some ungodly hour that is most likely only watched by people who already know about it.


----------



## Violent By Design

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

I don't think I've ever seen ROH on TV. I live in NY.

Only people who follow indie wrestling know what ROH is. It's not a major promotion. They do all of their biggest shows in NYC, and people in NY have no idea what ROH is. I can't imagine it being much better anywhere else.


----------



## s i Ç

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

_This does catch my interest if it were to happen, I'd imagine they would go after some of the TNA guy that aren't being used much like Austin Aries to come nad join along with AJ signing a possibility and other guys that could benefit from catching a break that aren't in either TNA or WWE hopefully it's true but we shall see...also let's hope they don't give it a lame name like '*T*otal *N*onstop *A*ction' :lol_


----------



## true rebel

This but I would add a few extra guys. Kyle O'Reilly is someone that I would bring in. Same with Adam Cole. I would sign Bullet Club and KSE Trent Barretta toh and I'm hoping Bad influence jump ship here aswell 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheLoneShark

cablegeddon said:


> No offense but isn't that like a who's who in bad promos?


In fairness, some of them aren't bad. Raven would be in most people's top ten talkers ever, and Val, Sonjay, Carlito, Masters and Lethal aren't horrible. Neither is Rhino. Hardy and MVP are hit And miss. The rest suck balls in almost every way though.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rugrat

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

On the subject of rosters I'd have:

*World Title*

AJ Styles (C)
John Hennigan
Chris Mordetzky
Mike Bennett w/Maria
Shelton Benjamin 
Kevin Steen
Adam Cole
Chris Hero
Carlito
Crimson
Jeff Jarrett

*TV Title*

Chavo Guerrero (C)
Sonjay Dutt
Amazing Red
Jack Evans
Greg Marascuilo 
Low Ki
Jay Lethal 
Teddy Hart
Mark Angelosetti
Robert Anthony (but not with the Egotistico Fantastico shit)
Marty Scurll
Zack Sabre
Willie Mack


*Tag Title*

Fleisch & Storm (C)
Young Bucks 
The Briscoes 
Homicide & Hernandez
London & Kendrick
MCMG (If we can get Sabin)
Bad Influence (if their contracts aren't renewed)


*Commentary would be from Don West (face) and Shane Douglas (heel).*


----------



## omaroo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

Does anyone think this will happen or is it trolling by Jarett?


----------



## THECHAMPION

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*



USAUSA1 said:


> 30 states


I know you're just correcting the other guy's misinformation but it could be on in all 50 states what actually matter is how many people are watching.

It's like the people who cite TNA being on TV in 478 countries, it doesn't matter if you can watch TNA in Uganda if no on is watching it.

And like that it doesn't matter if one small station in Western NY plays ROH at 4am on Wednesdays, I don't think most TV markets have TNA and most of their larger markets don't. (NYC, Chicago, Philly don't right?)

It's not quite fair to keep calling ROH an indy, but they're certainly not a major promotion like WWE or even TNA.


----------



## Pinball Wizard Graves

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

Here's the thing. When JJ started Ring Ka King, he didn't present any new ideas. The A angle of that company was a power struggle angle and involved two waring factions and authority figures cutting promos and taking up a ton of TV time.

I DO NOT BELIEVE JJ knows any other way to present a wrestling company on-air. It's the same with Bischoff. All Bischoff knows is the NWO type angles. Hell the Immortal angle was what hew wanted to do in 2001 with the relaunching of WCW. JJ just need to hire the right people and handle the business. His best bet would be to avoid EVERYTHING WWE and TNA are doing in terms of presentation and create his own lane...but again...the past has shown this is not going to happen.


----------



## Dominotion

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*



cablegeddon said:


> No offense but isn't that like a who's who in bad promos?


Evidently you've never seen; Raven, Matt Hardy, Carlito, Homicide, MVP, Chris Masters, Joey Ryan or Cliff Compton give a promo. These days AJ is also very good on the mic, so no it isn't a "who's who of bad promo's.


----------



## combolock

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*


----------



## truelove

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

bring in punk as the face of this company and you got a better head start than TNA


----------



## Rugrat

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*



truelove said:


> bring in punk as the face of this company and you got a better head start than TNA


I only see him going to WWE or back to ROH.


----------



## Real Punk

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

I heard from some source that Jeff was going to talk after the Wrestlemaina hype died down.


----------



## CZWRUBE

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*



RugbyRat said:


> I only see him going to WWE or back to ROH.


I could see him going to this other Company or the other two you said Rugby, But you know Good old Jr. and JJ would like a huge name to start out their promotion!!! :cool2:connery


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

On twitter Jarrett has stated he's been holding talent evaluations. Things may be moving forward!


----------



## pgi86

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*



Ham and Egger said:


> On twitter Jarrett has stated he's been holding talent evaluations. Things may be moving forward!


Indeed.










3AW is a Canadian indy fed. Jarrett is wrestling Davey Boy Smith Jr. at one of their shows.


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

Hopefully he gets Davey Boy Jr. and Archer to wrestle for him, they're really good.


----------



## Rugrat

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*



CZWRUBE said:


> I could see him going to this other Company or the other two you said Rugby, But you know Good old Jr. and JJ would like a huge name to start out their promotion!!! :cool2:connery


CM Punk would only stay in WWE, where he could get a mid-high 7 figure salary or ROH to help out and he'd be treated like he thinks he deserves to be treated.


----------



## TNA is Here

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

More Info.

Jason Powell on Pro Wrestling Net said:"I can add that Jarrett has been telling people that he's *targeting an October start* and has spoken with multiple television networks".


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

Gotta be CMT.

I can see a wrestling show doing well on that Network. He should also try to reach out to BT for a UK TV deal. They're throwing crazy money around.


----------



## omaroo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

Well seems it is true after all, even if this new promotion is long away from starting up.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

This is great but suck for Indies. WWE,tna,JJ,AAA and roh.


----------



## JokeBat

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

I'm interested in seeing this rumored organization rise up. Hopefully, JJ's new company provides a good alternative to the WWE and other wrestling companies.


----------



## Mon Joxley

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*



USAUSA1 said:


> This is great but suck for Indies. WWE,tna,JJ,AAA and roh.


Lol ROH is an indy promotion. Their contracts don't stop them working for other promotions except DGUSA and Evolve, which is petty and stupid but if someone is signed to ROH, they're still an "indy guy".


----------



## MidnightToker

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

Have CM Punk be the first World champion and this promotion will be off to a great start


----------



## TNA is Here

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*



MidnightToker said:


> Have CM Punk be the first World champion and this promotion will be off to a great start


If JJ plays his cards right, he could have a lot of talent knocking at his door whether it's AJ, Punk, Chris Hero, etc...


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

AJ vs Punk feud for the belt would be insanely good.


----------



## Real Punk

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

Jeff Weird promo.


http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/tna...aser_Video_for_His_New_Wrestling_Project.html


----------



## sXeMope

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*



RugbyRat said:


> CM Punk would only stay in WWE, where he could get a mid-high 7 figure salary or ROH to help out and he'd be treated like he thinks he deserves to be treated.


I'm not totally sure he'd go back to ROH tbh. He doesn't *need* to wrestle anymore and ROH isn't the small Mom and Pop promotion it was when he left it. It's a part of a corporation and I don't think he'd be able to throw his weight around as much to get what he wants.


Has the promotion been confirmed to be happening? Because if it hasn't I really don't see any solid connection that the video he posted has any relation to a new company.


----------



## TNA is Here

*What should the new JJ promotion be called?*

I talked to the new promotion by Jarrett to my young cousin and the first thing he said to me was "What's going to be called?". 

I started to think if I would have a new promotion and wanted to be big and what I would call it. Obviously you want something that's gonna be catchy, sounds exciting and badass yet have big event feel to it. 

I thought about *W.O.R.L.D.* 

It could be: Wrestling Omega Revolutionary League Domination

But the signification is not important as much as saying the name WORLD would make it sound BIG. And it's simple to say World Champion even if the promotion doesn't go outside the US. 

I'm thinking it would be refered to "WORLD" most of the time on TV or "Wrestling Omega". Like it's the last stand for wrestling. 

I also had "*Primetime Championship Wrestling*" but it feels more like a show than the name of the promotion. 

There was also a promotion not too long ago that was called "*World Wide Wrestling*". You could go with the name even if it existed before. Cause the Big Three "W"s comes off as something pretty major to me. It sounds good. 

Another one would be "*B.N.W*.". Wich sounds like a wrestling name but it actually would mean "Brave New World". 

I guess i'm as much asking if you had your own promotion as much as JJ's promotion. What would be a great name to you?


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: What should the new JJ promotion be called?*

S.N.F = Slap Nuts Federation

or

COTW = Choke on That Wrestling


----------



## combolock

*Re: What should the new JJ promotion be called?*

USPW: United States Pro Wrestling, kind of like Jerry Jarrett's promotions name.


----------



## THECHAMPION

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

I'd think if Punk were to go back to the indies he might just got to DGUSA/Evolve.

Gabe was the guy running ROH when he left not the people in charge now.

Plus ROH and Colt didn't end well.

I would think Punk's decision (if this isn't a work, and it probably is) won't be based on finances. If you're making financial decisions you probably don't walk out of WWE 2 months before Wrestlemania, you stick it out and get that payday and then quit.


----------



## THECHAMPION

*Re: What should the new JJ promotion be called?*

I don't reall have a specific answer, but I would hope whatever JJ comes up with is less fucking silly than "TNA" 

I'd try to just go for something classic sounding like the aforementioned "USPW" or something like "National Wrestling League" 

The cutesier you get the worst your name comes off.


----------



## Murph

*Re: What should the new JJ promotion be called?*

Not something with 3 initials, it's done to death. Just one word that symbolises the direction they want to go in would be most effective imo.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown.

*Re: What should the new JJ promotion be called?*

National Wrestling Alliance...


----------



## Mikey2Likely

*Re: What should the new JJ promotion be called?*

Jeff Jarret's Horrible Bookings Promotion! 

JJHBP


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

Punk would go where the money at. If u offer Punk $750,000 per year Plus 8% on merchandise and only 36-40 dates, he would take it. Thats better than WWE million dollars contract with 200 dates.

Jeff Hardy took less money for less work. People forget he turned down WWE offer to return.


----------



## FITZ

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*



THECHAMPION said:


> I'd think if Punk were to go back to the indies he might just got to DGUSA/Evolve.
> 
> Gabe was the guy running ROH when he left not the people in charge now.
> 
> Plus ROH and Colt didn't end well.
> 
> I would think Punk's decision (if this isn't a work, and it probably is) won't be based on finances. If you're making financial decisions you probably don't walk out of WWE 2 months before Wrestlemania, you stick it out and get that payday and then quit.


Yeah, I feel like a lot of people don't seem to understand that Punk probably doesn't have much of a relationship with the current ROH. It's the same company in name only. 

Not that I really see Punk doing indy dates at all. Maybe if he has a good friend running shows he would make an appearance or work a match to help up but he doesn't exactly need to be out there taking indy dates. And if what's happening is real it sounds like he's pretty burnt out on wrestling anyway. 


I'm really not too sure what to make of this with Jarrett. I feel like there is always some big promotion that is in the midst of being created. And it usually ends up being nothing. I know I won't complain if we get another wrestling show on TV every week but that's really as far as I'm willing to go on having an opinion about a new wrestling company.


----------



## Lariatoh!

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

I'm excited about this. More wrestling, yes please.


----------



## TNA is Here

*Re: What should the new JJ promotion be called?*



combolock said:


> USPW: United States Pro Wrestling, kind of like Jerry Jarrett's promotions name.


I would like that. Simple and effective and I also like that it has four initials. Although since other feds have "World" in their names, I figure a new fed would want to me known as a global entity? Then again calling it "United States" is unpretentious, I like that and it says where the promotion is coming from. 

Another one, is since JJ said it was a "new wrestling progect" might as well call it that: *NWP, the New Wrestling Progect*.



BreakTheWallsDown. said:


> National Wrestling Alliance...


That probably would be my first choice but Jarrett has too much be ego to want his thing to be associated with another brand. TNA was with the NWA before but it was more a Jerry thing. I heard that Jeff was one of the first behind the scene that wanted TNA to be its own thing and wanted to cut the association with the NWA.


----------



## PepeSilvia

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

Exciting times


----------



## StingGirl

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

i hope this can get successful


----------



## Real Punk

*Re: What should the new JJ promotion be called?*



TNA is Here said:


> I talked to the new promotion by Jarrett to my young cousin and the first thing he said to me was "What's going to be called?".
> 
> I started to think if I would have a new promotion and wanted to be big and what I would call it. Obviously you want something that's gonna be catchy, sounds exciting and badass yet have big event feel to it.
> 
> I thought about *W.O.R.L.D.*
> 
> It could be: Wrestling Omega Revolutionary League Domination
> 
> But the signification is not important as much as saying the name WORLD would make it sound BIG. And it's simple to say World Champion even if the promotion doesn't go outside the US.
> 
> I'm thinking it would be refered to "WORLD" most of the time on TV or "Wrestling Omega". Like it's the last stand for wrestling.
> 
> I also had "*Primetime Championship Wrestling*" but it feels more like a show than the name of the promotion.
> 
> There was also a promotion not too long ago that was called "*World Wide Wrestling*". You could go with the name even if it existed before. Cause the Big Three "W"s comes off as something pretty major to me. It sounds good.
> 
> Another one would be "*B.N.W*.". Wich sounds like a wrestling name but it actually would mean "Brave New World".
> 
> I guess i'm as much asking if you had your own promotion as much as JJ's promotion. What would be a great name to you?


NAW.

INWA.


----------



## NMPunk

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

This Screams CM Punk


----------



## MTheBehemoth

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

Not sure why he keeps using #queenofthemountain hashtags in the promotion-related tweets. Hopefully he's not gonna use Toby's $ to push himself (again) and his stripper-wife.


----------



## Afterlife

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

According to a little birdy they contacted the fairgrounds.

Jarrett Promotions present: is my choice for the name. Just like Jim Crockett promotions.

I hope they brought the UWN and take over Championship from Hollywood,TCW etc.


----------



## Jaysfromnyc

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

Come on it's Jarrett. Like this will amount to much of anything. People always blame Hogan and Bischoff for TNA' s troubles, but there were a lot of the same flaws long before they showed up with Jarrett leading the way. He did or wanted to do a lot of the same things Bischoff and Hogan did to put TNA in the hole. Lets pushing himself At the expense of everything, over relying on WWE signings, pushing ex-WWE and WCW names at the expense of everybody, hiring Russo, being stuck in the 1990's, thinking they are as big as WCW, wanting to go to Monday nights, etc. Jarrett is a total hack.


----------



## Mon Joxley

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

A massive :lmao @ anybody who thinks Jeff Jarrett only wanted to push himself. Face facts, he was the only guy with any name value in the promotion's early years. When TNA first started, they didn't have anybody locked down under contract so why would you risk putting the World Title on anybody else long-term incase they suddenly split? Especially when they were on weekly PPV and had a revolving door of talent. Who else could have carried the company at that time? AJ Styles was still just some flippy indy kid at that time so you couldn't say him, yet he still won the World Title within the first year anyway.

Think about it, as soon as guys like Christian, Sting and Kurt Angle joined the company, Jarrett was out of the picture. He came back in 2008 but was nowhere near the main event/World Title scene. He wasn't trying to play a Triple H on the promotion, he wasn't burying anybody, he was simply the only guy who he could 100% say wouldn't bail on the promotion that had any name value in the early years. So yeah, I'd say he has good judgment.


----------



## jcass10

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

I know everyone hates having former WWE Wrestlers but I'm being selfish.

Bring in Carlito


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

I am not against former WWE guys but these promotions starting to look alike.

That being said, out of the former WWE/TNA guys, Masters, Haas, Benjamin(if he is able to return to wrestling), Harry Smith/Hoyt/Shelley if New Japan allows them too. 

There is a lot of young talented guys especially in the smoky mountain states.


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*



Phantango said:


> A massive :lmao @ anybody who thinks Jeff Jarrett only wanted to push himself. Face facts, he was the only guy with any name value in the promotion's early years. When TNA first started, they didn't have anybody locked down under contract so why would you risk putting the World Title on anybody else long-term incase they suddenly split? Especially when they were on weekly PPV and had a revolving door of talent. Who else could have carried the company at that time? AJ Styles was still just some flippy indy kid at that time so you couldn't say him, yet he still won the World Title within the first year anyway.
> 
> Think about it, as soon as guys like Christian, Sting and Kurt Angle joined the company, Jarrett was out of the picture. He came back in 2008 but was nowhere near the main event/World Title scene. He wasn't trying to play a Triple H on the promotion, he wasn't burying anybody, he was simply the only guy who he could 100% say wouldn't bail on the promotion that had any name value in the early years. So yeah, I'd say he has good judgment.


Yes, I agree with you. Every guy who was big enough to headline a national company won the NWA World Heavyweight Title from Jarrett at some point anyway so it wasn't a case of him wanting to bury everyone. The only guy who really should have won the belt but didn't is Monty Brown 

As soon as Christian came along he was given the belt, Jarrett had I believe one reign after that and when Angle signed, Jarrett took a massive back seat and was never won a World Title again.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

He took the belt off Raven right before the spike tv debut. Raven was a bigger name then him. Raven was more entertaining and had one of the best title reigns in TNA. 

He had no choice to take a back seat to Sting,Christian and Angle because Dixie told him too and they were being paid A LOT of money.


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

Jarrett had no business being in the World Title picture in 2005 next to Raven, Abyss, Monty Brown and Styles. I like Double J, but I'll never ever forgive him the Border City travesty with Raven. That booking was absolutely disgusting.


----------



## jarrelka

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

Hope it turns out good. Obviously nobody will ever Touch the wwe but a company inbetween tna and wwe in the us would be really sweet since theres just so much talent out there. Be a Company that actually focuses on wrestling. Tna did a decent job with that in the begining (not great but decent) now theyre just a shitty copy of wwe. 

You can never copy someone better then them so the only way for this to work is to be completly original. Mma based wrestling,octagon ring or whatever just be different.


----------



## NoWordsNoPain

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*



jarrelka said:


> You can never copy someone better then them so the only way for this to work is to be completly original. Mma based wrestling,octagon ring or whatever just be different.


like a six-sided ring? great wrestling, full of great spots, maybe with a new division to back it, calling it X Division? Hiring the top indy guys out there? Where did i see that before?


----------



## Striketeam

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

I hope they plan on focusing on the production and story aspect of this just as much as the wrestling, something more along the lines of WWE/TNA than a ROH style indie promotion.


----------



## TNA is Here

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*



Chismo said:


> Jarrett had no business being in the World Title picture in 2005 next to Raven, Abyss, Monty Brown and Styles. I like Double J, but I'll never ever forgive him the Border City travesty with Raven. That booking was absolutely disgusting.


Yea, don't get me wrong, I love the idea of a new promotion cause the wrestling landscape needs it badly. But JJ for TNA has been HHH + ten. There's so many guys that were ready to be top guys and he killed it for them. I'm sure he was justifying in his minds that he was only trying to repeat former NWA Flair as far as booking as a booked champ. But JCP went bankrupt too and a huge part of it it's cause they couldn't make their own stars cause of Flair.


----------



## Mon Joxley

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*



Chismo said:


> Jarrett had no business being in the World Title picture in 2005 next to Raven, Abyss, Monty Brown and Styles. I like Double J, but I'll never ever forgive him the Border City travesty with Raven. That booking was absolutely disgusting.





TNA is Here said:


> Yea, don't get me wrong, I love the idea of a new promotion cause the wrestling landscape needs it badly. But JJ for TNA has been HHH + ten. There's so many guys that were ready to be top guys and he killed it for them. I'm sure he was justifying in his minds that he was only trying to repeat former NWA Flair as far as booking as a booked champ. But JCP went bankrupt too and a huge part of it it's cause they couldn't make their own stars cause of Flair.


I hated the whole Border City deal as well, but I remember reading somewhere that Spike TV wanted Jarrett to be the champion when they made their debut on the network. Could be hogwash but I wouldn't put it past them as they're the same people that pushed for King Mo, Rampage and Tito.

I honestly don't think Jarrett "buried" anybody. I agree that Monty Brown should have been one of their top guys, if not *the* guy, but the fact that he left in 2006 just shows that they couldn't trust him with that sort of responsibility anyway. Or perhaps they just couldn't afford him at that point, which is another thing to consider.


----------



## Sin City Saint

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*

Could be good if they find a decent TV deal and are able to sign enough talent/get some venues booked (doesn't have to be huge venues or anything, but make it look bigger than a glorified Indy)...


----------



## TNA is Here

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*



Phantango said:


> I hated the whole Border City deal as well, but I remember reading somewhere that Spike TV wanted Jarrett to be the champion when they made their debut on the network. Could be hogwash but I wouldn't put it past them as they're the same people that pushed for King Mo, Rampage and Tito.
> 
> I honestly don't think Jarrett "buried" anybody. I agree that Monty Brown should have been one of their top guys, if not *the* guy, but the fact that he left in 2006 just shows that they couldn't trust him with that sort of responsibility anyway. Or perhaps they just couldn't afford him at that point, which is another thing to consider.


Not just Monty Brown, I think Truth, AJ, Chris Harris, Monty, Raven and a few others had legitimate reasons to be mad at him cause he screwed them and prevented them to be champ. Hell even Jerry Lynn, following his X title run, I think he should have had a good run with the NWA title in 2003. He was one of the top wrestlers in the World back then inside the ring.


----------



## MANTI TEO

*Jarrett & Toby Keith - Wrestling Promotion*

Assume Jarrett and Kieth start a wrestling promotion and they asked you to set it up and they want you to pick the name, headquarter location, amount of PPV's, Titles, Champions, Roster, TV Show Night, TV Tapings, Name and Channel.

Name: Professional Championship Wrestling
HQ Location: Nashville, Tennessee
3 PPV's per year - 
February - Clash of Titans
July - The Great American Bash
Dec - Starcade 

Announcers: Jim Ross, Lance Russell, and Scott Stiener,

Titles: We'd start out using the NWA Titles
NWA World Heavyweight Champion - Shelton Benjamin
NWA World Junior Heavyweight Champion - AJ Styles
NWA World Tag Team Champions - The Briscoe Brothers
NWA North American Champion - Chris Hero

PCW Southern Heavyweight Champion - Renee Dupree
PCW Southern Tag Team Champions - Devon & Spike Dudley
PCW Southern Junior Heavyweight Champion - AJ Styles



Paul Burchill, Matt Morgan, Rob Conway, Carlito Colon, 

Roster: Chris Hero, Jay Leathal, Matt Hardy, Brian Kendrick, ANdy Leavine, Chris Angel, Jesse White, Lucky Cannon, Wes Brisco, Ted Dibiase Jr, 

TV Show would be 
Wednesday Night Main Event on CMT 
Friday Night Live on Fox Sports

TV Shows would Tape between Nashville and Vegas.

The PCW would only do tours abroad. When not filming TV spots the guys signed would be available to the NWA.


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: Jarrett & Toby Kieth - Wrestling Promotion*

Probably shouldn't be in the TNA thread since it has nothing to do with, more like BTB with all the unrealistic choices.


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jarrett & Toby Kieth - Wrestling Promotion*



KuritaDavion said:


> Probably shouldn't be in the TNA thread since it has nothing to do with, more like BTB with all the unrealistic choices.


Especially considering Morgan is retired :kobe.


----------



## Upgrayedd

*Re: Jarrett & Toby Kieth - Wrestling Promotion*

I don't see this working out unless TNA really does go out of business. Who are they going to sign? 

Also, Jim Ross is working with the WWE again already so you can count him out.


----------



## combolock

*Re: Jarrett & Toby Kieth - Wrestling Promotion*

and there is a section already dedicated to this.


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Jarrett & Toby Kieth - Wrestling Promotion*

:ti


----------



## TEWA

*Re: Jarrett & Toby Kieth - Wrestling Promotion*

No


----------



## NoWordsNoPain

*Re: Jarrett & Toby Kieth - Wrestling Promotion*

why is this in TNA section?


----------



## miles berg

*Re: Jarrett & Toby Kieth - Wrestling Promotion*

Get this garbage out of the TNA section.


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jarrett & Toby Keith - Wrestling Promotion*

All of your ideas are pretty horrible although I got some comedic enjoyment out of good ol JR being stuck at the announce table with Lance Russell who is almost 90 and Scott Steiner who struggles to get his point across at the best of times.

Also, everyone seems to think that wrestling would be a massive hit in Vegas. I think it would only draw well if your name is "WWE" or if you have a huge star (On the level of a Cena, Hogan, Rock) there week to week. A promotion with the guys you listed wouldn't draw well in Vegas at all.

P.S WWE would sue you for 2/3 of your PPV names.


----------



## Pinball Wizard Graves

*Re: Jarrett & Toby Keith - Wrestling Promotion*

If I was JJ this is how my roster would look like:

Wrestlers:

Carlito
Chris Masters
John Morrison
Jay Bradley
Brian Cage
Harry Smith
Trent?
Brian Kendrick
Colt Cabana
AJ Styles
Johnny Gargano
Generation Me
Inner City Machine Guns
Joey Ryan
Paul London
Jeff Jarrettt
Crimson
Elijah Burke

managers/valets
Melina Perez
Maxine
Shelly Martinez
So Cal Val
Lacey Von Erich

Commentators:
Matt Striker
Don West

ring announcer:
Lenne Hardt

interviewer:
Shane Douglas

Tag title.
WHC title.
Mid-card title.


No company power struggle angles.
No company take over angles.
No on-air authority figures.

Angles ONLY involving the wrestlers/managers. No angles with the commentators. No angles with the refs. etc.

Female ref ala Kim Winslow (MMA) just not as terrible. The new company hopefully can move into the new century.


----------



## Pharmakon

*Re: Jarrett & Toby Keith - Wrestling Promotion*

This is probably going to be the next wrestling company and an alternative to TNA since is Double J and one of the greatest country singers Toby Keith


----------



## Mon Joxley

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*



TNA is Here said:


> Not just Monty Brown, I think Truth, AJ, Chris Harris, Monty, Raven and a few others had legitimate reasons to be mad at him cause he screwed them and prevented them to be champ. Hell even Jerry Lynn, following his X title run, I think he should have had a good run with the NWA title in 2003. He was one of the top wrestlers in the World back then inside the ring.


That would be a good point had Truth, AJ and Raven not have had a run with the World Title. Again, I don't think he "screwed" anyone. I like Jerry Lynn but I also think he's quite overrated in terms of star power and again, was probably not locked down under a contract with TNA at the time.


----------



## Pinball Wizard Graves

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

If JJ is smart he would make sure that these following words are NOT in his company name:

World
Wrestling
Federation
Championship
Wide
Association
Pro

or whatever combination of DEAD 70's and 80's wrestling promotion names people want to think of. Come on people its the 21st century. Evolve, Shimmer, Shine, CHIKARA, Dragon Gate, HUSTLE, etc. It should be something that sounds cool and doesn't take itself too serious (as wrestling promotions tend to do). Pride, Strikeforce, Bellator, Dream, etc. One word. Nothing else. Have some personality and don't shoe horn any old shit and don't FORCE the word wrestling into the name as we KNOW we are watching wrestling and anyone tuning in for the first time will figure it out EXTREMELY quickly.


----------



## Mon Joxley

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



Thomas Batista said:


> Come on people its the 21st century. Evolve, Shimmer, Shine, CHIKARA, Dragon Gate, HUSTLE, etc. It should be something that sounds cool and doesn't take itself too serious (as wrestling promotions tend to do). Pride, Strikeforce, Bellator, Dream, etc. One word. Nothing else. Have some personality and don't shoe horn any old shit and don't FORCE the word wrestling into the name as we KNOW we are watching wrestling and anyone tuning in for the first time will figure it out EXTREMELY quickly.


None of those names that you mentioned have any mainstream appeal, as evident by the success of said promotions, outside of Pride (but only in Japan).


----------



## Violent By Design

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



Thomas Batista said:


> If JJ is smart he would make sure that these following words are NOT in his company name:
> 
> World
> Wrestling
> Federation
> Championship
> Wide
> Association
> Pro
> 
> or whatever combination of DEAD 70's and 80's wrestling promotion names people want to think of. Come on people its the 21st century. Evolve, Shimmer, Shine, CHIKARA, Dragon Gate, HUSTLE, etc. It should be something that sounds cool and doesn't take itself too serious (as wrestling promotions tend to do). Pride, Strikeforce, Bellator, Dream, etc. One word. Nothing else. Have some personality and don't shoe horn any old shit and don't FORCE the word wrestling into the name as we KNOW we are watching wrestling and anyone tuning in for the first time will figure it out EXTREMELY quickly.


He did, and he came up with TNA, which is a terrible name.


----------



## MANTI TEO

*Re: Jarrett & Toby Keith - Wrestling Promotion*



SOR said:


> All of your ideas are pretty horrible although I got some comedic enjoyment out of good ol JR being stuck at the announce table with Lance Russell who is almost 90 and Scott Steiner who struggles to get his point across at the best of times.
> 
> Also, everyone seems to think that wrestling would be a massive hit in Vegas. I think it would only draw well if your name is "WWE" or if you have a huge star (On the level of a Cena, Hogan, Rock) there week to week. A promotion with the guys you listed wouldn't draw well in Vegas at all.
> 
> P.S WWE would sue you for 2/3 of your PPV names.


WWE can't sue they don't own the PPV names...

http://tmsearch.uspto.gov/bin/showfield?f=doc&state=4809:35g6gi.2.1

http://www.examiner.com/article/new-champion-crowned-at-nwa-starcade

As for Vegas it would be a great place to have a weekly wrestling show. You have plenty of tourists and almost 2 million people in Metro Las Vegas. LA, SD, Phoenix, SLC are all fairly close. The hotels could cover the cost and comp the tickets to get people to gamble. It also adds another Celeb Element to Vegas... Especially if you have guys like John Morrison, AJ Styles, Jeff Hardy, etc. walking around and signing autographs.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Wrestling Society X was a great name and fresh.

Country Pro Wrestling(or Pro Wrestling Country) is not too bad and make sense. Country sounds more national and Southern sounds more regional.

I understand where Thomas Batista coming from but this is Jeff Jarrett. Don't expect an unique name.


----------



## Dimas75

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



Phantango said:


> None of those names that you mentioned have any mainstream appeal, as evident by the success of said promotions


How do you know? None of those companies have TRIED to appeal to the mainstream. In their own niche that they target they are all very populair. One of them, Dragon Gate, even managed to become the #2 promotion of Japan. So you cant really use their current 'success' as an argument why they dont appeal to the mainstream. It all comes down to marketing, ANY simple name can become wellknown in the mainstream, as long as you put a lot of marketing behind it.


----------



## Pinball Wizard Graves

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



Phantango said:


> None of those names that you mentioned have any mainstream appeal, as evident by the success of said promotions, outside of Pride (but only in Japan).


What does that have to do with having a cool name or not? These are the names of promotions starting out in or near the 21st century. TNA has a habit of forcing the word 'wrestling' into the conversation when it just makes things a bit cornier. My point is that JJ and company should not do that and should not look toward the past but look at the current market and the future. One word. That's all that is needed. Keep it simple. The name of the show and company can even be the same.

Just pulling a name out of my ass but let's go with "Nitro". Let's say JJ company was named Nitro. Its clean. Simple. Straight forward. He has a show...guess what that show is called? Nitro! "Hey everyone! Welcome to the Thursday night Nitro!", "You are now watching Nitro! The hottest wrestling promotion in the world!". It just works both ways.


----------



## Murph

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



Thomas Batista said:


> If JJ is smart he would make sure that these following words are NOT in his company name:
> 
> World
> Wrestling
> Federation
> Championship
> Wide
> Association
> Pro
> 
> or whatever combination of DEAD 70's and 80's wrestling promotion names people want to think of. Come on people its the 21st century. Evolve, Shimmer, Shine, CHIKARA, Dragon Gate, HUSTLE, etc. It should be something that sounds cool and doesn't take itself too serious (as wrestling promotions tend to do). Pride, Strikeforce, Bellator, Dream, etc. One word. Nothing else. Have some personality and don't shoe horn any old shit and don't FORCE the word wrestling into the name as we KNOW we are watching wrestling and anyone tuning in for the first time will figure it out EXTREMELY quickly.


Completely agreed.


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jarrett & Toby Keith - Wrestling Promotion*



MANTI TEO said:


> WWE can't sue they don't own the PPV names...
> 
> http://tmsearch.uspto.gov/bin/showfield?f=doc&state=4809:35g6gi.2.1
> 
> http://www.examiner.com/article/new-champion-crowned-at-nwa-starcade
> 
> As for Vegas it would be a great place to have a weekly wrestling show. You have plenty of tourists and almost 2 million people in Metro Las Vegas. LA, SD, Phoenix, SLC are all fairly close. The hotels could cover the cost and comp the tickets to get people to gamble. It also adds another Celeb Element to Vegas... Especially if you have guys like John Morrison, AJ Styles, Jeff Hardy, etc. walking around and signing autographs.


I'm not a trademark lawyer but the WWE still regularly uses that trademark and did a commercial release a few years back with it so I assume they own the trademark. The NWA got away with it because nobody knows they exist. Regardless, that doesn't matter.

Most of the tourists going into Vegas are there for gambling, partying or a show with a legitimate celebrity. Guys like AJ Styles, Jeff Hardy, John Morrison aren't going to draw people in a city that has legitimate A list celebrities that you can see. You would draw some wrestling fans but I don't think it would have a huge crowd week to week unless you had a Hogan, Cena, Austin, Rock there each week.

Why would Casino's in Las Vegas pay you to run wrestling there when their competition are A list Comedians, Actors etc? They wouldn't unless you had a massive star. This was a viable idea for TNA about 6-7 months ago but not this company. The Casino isn't going to draw more people in because wrestlers with a small fan base (Compared to celebrities at least) are wrestling there.


----------



## HJ23

*Re: Jarrett & Toby Keith - Wrestling Promotion*

I don't see the NWA titles being used because I am pretty sure that Jarrett was the one who wanted to separate the NWA from the TNA championship and I don't think it ended on the best of terms either


----------



## MANTI TEO

*Re: Jarrett & Toby Keith - Wrestling Promotion*



SOR said:


> I'm not a trademark lawyer but the WWE still regularly uses that trademark and did a commercial release a few years back with it so I assume they own the trademark. The NWA got away with it because nobody knows they exist. Regardless, that doesn't matter.
> 
> Most of the tourists going into Vegas are there for gambling, partying or a show with a legitimate celebrity. Guys like AJ Styles, Jeff Hardy, John Morrison aren't going to draw people in a city that has legitimate A list celebrities that you can see. You would draw some wrestling fans but I don't think it would have a huge crowd week to week unless you had a Hogan, Cena, Austin, Rock there each week.
> 
> Why would Casino's in Las Vegas pay you to run wrestling there when their competition are A list Comedians, Actors etc? They wouldn't unless you had a massive star. This was a viable idea for TNA about 6-7 months ago but not this company. The Casino isn't going to draw more people in because wrestlers with a small fan base (Compared to celebrities at least) are wrestling there.


Ummmm you do realize the Casino's footed the bill for Vern Gagne's ESPN taping as well as GLOW. The casinos just want people coming through the door... then gambling


----------



## Murph

*Re: Jarrett & Toby Keith - Wrestling Promotion*

Get as wide a range of appearances as possible, not just small white guys.

Akebono, Uhaa Nation, John Morrison, Carlito, Hiroshi Tanahashi, Chris Hero, Masada, La Sombra, Christian von Eerie.

All look different than each other, a wide variety of styles, some could be permanent fixtures, some making occasional appearances. Don't let it get stale by highlighting the same people over and over and over again. A constantly revolving door for talent will keep it fresh.


----------



## Dimas75

*Re: Jarrett & Toby Keith - Wrestling Promotion*



Murph said:


> Get as wide a range of appearances as possible, not just small white guys.
> 
> Akebono, Uhaa Nation, John Morrison, Carlito, *Hiroshi Tanahashi*, Chris Hero, Masada, La Sombra, Christian von Eerie.


How do you plan to lure Tanahashi to JJ's new promotion? The guy has an endorsement deal with some sponsors, does commercials, appears on variety shows on TV Asahi, started doing movies/tv series. He is literary the John Cena of Japan. It will take many millions to sign him.

Akebono looks impressive, but is already in his 40s. And von Eerie is good, but there are better female wrestlers. I agree on Uhaa Nation, Chris Hero, Masada and Morrison though. Those are the kind of people JJ needs to go after.


----------



## Murph

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

You pay him to make an appearance or two, not join with an exclusive contract. Brings prestige, and hopefully some Japanese interest. He does indy shows in England in front of a few hundred people, I'm sure they could afford to pay him for a few shots.


----------



## Dimas75

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



Murph said:


> He does indy shows in England in front of a few hundred people, I'm sure they could afford to pay him for a few shots.


As far as i know, that indy in the UK (rpw) is the ONLY indy he has worked for since 2009, which makes me believe it was some curtosy visit. I think Devitt has good ties to that promotion, maybe that had something to do with it. Other than that show he did about 3-4 NOAH/AJPW show (all special occasions) and the annual NJPW/CMLL show. So i dont think that indy appearance was a case of "they could afford to pay him".


----------



## NMPunk

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

This screams CM Punk


----------



## johnchampcena

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

TNA version 3.0


----------



## Murph

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



NMPunk said:


> This screams CM Punk


Really? A non-yet existent promotion ran by Jeff Jarrett, Karen Jarrett and Toby Keith 'screams CM Punk'? How so?


----------



## AboveAverageBob

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Im excited for it, more wrestling to watch and more options for wrestlers is always better. I like WWE, watched it since the mid 80's but the reality is not everyone who has passion makes it there or even wants the be there full time.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

No word on the promotion eh?


----------



## Concrete

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

My excitement has lessened considerably since AAA:USA actually announced being a thing. If DOUBLE J actually announces something that'd be swell but until then I probably won't hold my breath.

Oh, and CM Punk...grab some of those famous Slow Your Rolls(Feeling real good about that).


----------



## Cliffy

Chan Hung said:


> No word on the promotion eh?


Contrary to what a lot of TNA marks think, it takes longer than a month to start a planned nationally televised promotion from the ground up. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TNA is Here

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



johnchampcena said:


> TNA version 3.0


Give me early TNA compare to now and I would be happy.



Chan Hung said:


> No word on the promotion eh?


Meltzer said JJ's promotion will take a while to develop. They have several things they must do before it becomes "a thing".

Coming up with a wrestling fed is easy but putting it on TV is trickier.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Which top 50 cable network want pro wrestling? Its not going to be anything owned by Universal/Comcast because they are likely to reach a deal with WWE(who doesnt have many offers), Spike has TNA until the fall but why would Spike go for a new promotion over TNA, doesn't make sense for them. MTV tried pro wrestling three times and I've notice MTV only like WWE and gimmick promotions like WSX and Masked Warriors. TBS and TNT, no. Fox Sports 1 is extremely unlikely, they might want to become majority owner if they ever consider. FX has made it clear they don't want wrestling. CMT is most likely to be the only option. Of course they can buy a bad timeslot on Fox Sports Net. 

The rumor around Tennessee promoters is that Jeff already contacted the Fairgrounds.

Jeff just did another taping in Mexico, I expect a relationship between AAA and JJ promotion.


----------



## Calves & Abs

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

https://twitter.com/RealJeffJarrett/status/433961731652861952

@RealJeffJarrett
I'll release a short video later today... #ItsComing pic.twitter.com/8h8u0zm8nz


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Great!

Make me happy Jeff :homer3


----------



## TEWA

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Remember when posters here and crazy TNA fan blogs disputed Meltzer's claims TNA was up for sale?

WHY WOULD JANICE LIE



> Meanwhile, the potential Jeff Jarrett-Toby Keith project was mentioned during a country music news segment on Sirius XM's The Highway noting that they attempted to purchase TNA Wrestling and since that "apparently fell through" the "founder of TNA" and Keith with all his business acumen are starting their own "massive promotion."


----------



## The Cynical Face

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Another TNA?


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

I'm interested in what Jeff has to say today and if this promotion features a few free agents I like (AJ Styles, Chris Masters, John Hennigan etc) I think I would tune in week to week and spend money on it.


----------



## Sykova

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

So, he is back in TNA?

I'm confused.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Why do you think he's back in TNA?


----------



## Sykova

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Why do you think he's back in TNA?


English is so stupid. I read that has re-signing, like, he signed a contract again. Not resigning as in leaving.

smh..


----------



## Sykova

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Here is the video http://vimeo.com/86575877


----------



## Cliffy

Can't say I share his optimism on another boom period. 

Would love to see it but I don't see how it can happen. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Korvin

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

I'm not as optimistic as he is either, but i'm all for this if it does create a buzz for pro wrestling. I'm just wondering how he is able to travel all over the world. Who is he leaving his kids with? I like how he didn't even mention TNA.


----------



## combolock

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

I'm excited! 

One question though: Wouldn't it be strange for him to be part owner of TNA and owner of his own promotion? If I recall he still hold a large chunk of TNA.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

lol the dramatic music is ridiculous.


----------



## amhlilhaus

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



Sykova said:


> English is so stupid. I read that has re-signing, like, he signed a contract again. Not resigning as in leaving.
> 
> smh..


I've heard foreigners find English to be ridiculously complicated, second only to Chinese.


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

The video is basically nothing. He's going to make a formal announcement "soon" and is looking around the world for top independent talent.

I think wrestling is far from another big boom also. Most indies are struggling and even the number 2 company in the USA (Or world, depending on how you view TNA) is also struggling.


----------



## Dimas75

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



SOR said:


> Most indies are struggling


Where are you basing that conclusion on?

There are maybe a thousand indies in the USA, compared to 10 years ago about 30 of tem have local TV deals (3 of them have large regional deals), iPPVs were introduced as an additional source of revenue. Youtube and the internet added a new platform to advertise themselves. Overall they draw the same number of fans as they did a decade ago.

Naturally there are plenty of small indies who just run for fun or they do the show for charity. Making a huge profit isnt their goal, so in a way you can call that 'struggling', but those kind of indies had the same 'problems' when ECW/WCW/WWF were all competing with eachother. So in a way you can call the indy scene very stable.


----------



## Digital J

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

I personally am very excited about this. Its probably going to have the original TNA feel to it. Before they tried being like the wwe.

Plussss two of my favorite wrestlers are available. 


Mickie james and aj styles

Mickie james

Awesome kong

Angelina love

Daffney

Melina

Aj styles

Shelton benjamin

Matt morgan

Petey williams

Homicide

Just to name a few......

Tna has become so boring.. I hope jj the best


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Indies are struggling, the only one with a solid foundation is ROH and that because they got money behind them. TCW had a so called millionaire behind them and hasn't done a taping since November. Chikara is just coming back. Extreme rising is on and off. Most indies are losing money or barely breaking even. That's my definition of struggling.

For there to be another boom period, there need to be an audience willing to watch first and foremost. There also need to be a product that change the way we view pro wrestling. Jarrett promotion will probably use the same format WWE,TNA and ROH use and that is so 1999.


----------



## lolomanolo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

If they want to do something truly unique they should put their money behind Chikara and try to draw in kids and comic book fans in addition to die hard wrestling fans. If you just do another traditional wrestling company they'll likely get the same results as TNA and ROH.


----------



## CoRyP2008

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

I really want this to be successful and not just another WWE/WCW/TNA. The problem is, like I've said before, I think Jeff's new promotion and TNA will essentially cancel each other out because I have a feeling they'll be using a lot of the same talent and doing a lot of the same things because in this day and age of wrestling = WWE in the eyes of network television, I can't see Jeff straying too far from that model.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

How will Jeff's new promotion use TNA talent if TNA talent is under a mostly exclusive contract?


----------



## CoRyP2008

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> How will Jeff's new promotion use TNA talent if TNA talent is under a mostly exclusive contract?


Sorry, probably should have said that better. What I do see them doing is doing a lot of the same things TNA does (stable wars for example) and using a lot of former TNA talent (I would bet A.J. Styles turns out to be a major player). Obviously they can't use the exact same talent.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



USAUSA1 said:


> Indies are struggling, the only one with a solid foundation is ROH and that because they got money behind them. TCW had a so called millionaire behind them and hasn't done a taping since November. Chikara is just coming back. Extreme rising is on and off. Most indies are losing money or barely breaking even. That's my definition of struggling.
> 
> For there to be another boom period, there need to be an audience willing to watch first and foremost. There also need to be a product that change the way we view pro wrestling. Jarrett promotion will probably use the same format WWE,TNA and ROH use and that is so 1999.


For that last bit you'd probably need Paul & Gabe to get on board but i don't know Jeffs relationship with the 2 nor paul's contractual status with the WWE. 

I definitely think there's an audience out there but they're incredibly jaded with current pro wrestling.


----------



## combolock

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

I have noticed that a lot of wrestlers on twitter were tweeting "#itscoming", from former TNA stars to indy wrestlers. Jarrett may have a good chunk of the initial roster already figured out.


----------



## THECHAMPION

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



USAUSA1 said:


> TCW had a so called millionaire behind them and hasn't done a taping since November.


That's weird I thought TCW was beating WWE in the ratings and was the clear number 1 company in the world. I base that entirely on this forum like 6 months ago.


----------



## Lane

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

lolTCWlol


----------



## Digital J

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

This is still more exciting than tna or wwe


----------



## mb1025

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

This is highly unlikely, but wouldn't it be amazing if this is a work. MVP takes out Dixie at BFG and brings back Jarret and they re brand the company with what Jarret had been working on. All new talent, name, and direction.


----------



## Sykova

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



mb1025 said:


> This is highly unlikely, but wouldn't it be amazing if this is a work. MVP takes out Dixie at BFG and brings back Jarret and they re brand the company with what Jarret had been working on. All new talent, name, and direction.


No.


----------



## BKKsoulcity

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

If this promotion is going to be filled with a bunch of old TNA stars than I'd rather watch TNA product of today with the Wolves, Beer Money, Aries, Joe, and etc.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

TNA is not a draw in the US, so going after TNA guys and presenting yourself as The Real TNA instead of starting from the scratch and getting much cheaper new dudes = stabbing yourself and bleeding money for absolutely no reason.


----------



## CNB

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

I'd call the new league, 


POWER


Then I'd get Kanye's song of the same name and use it as the theme. 


The talent he should be targeting should be 

i/ cruiser weights again. Do it properly the way WCW did, people love CWs.
ii/3-4 main stream stars that can sell the PPVs while developing talent. Realistically the best talent that Jarrett could attempt to persuade would be Punk (unless its a storyline), Jericho, Sting, AJ, RVD, Hardy's. I don't see any worth in guys like Hogan, Nash, Steiner, unless on the mic, but Sting still has a great look and is in decent shape. 
iii/Bring in guys from Japan, Mexico, Germany, Australia, UK.
iv/commentary team of Jim Ross and Kevin Nash would be splendid. Be creative, lots of guys on the mic who are capable of being colour commentators, Christian, Nash, Jake The Snake, don't want some old irritating fucker like Don West.
v/high production values, tour the world. Don't base it in the united states, tour mexico, tour UK, tour japan, tour australia. These countries will really give you a great promotion.
vi/Get ahold of the NWA World Heavyweight Championship as the premier title once again. 
vii/Don't wrestle again Jeff Jarrett.
viii/Please don't be a ******* promotion.
ix/ Social media is your best friend
x/ Simple name, not the World Wide Wrestling Association Alliance Of Memphis and Surrounding States, WWWAAMS. I love companies with cool one word names. I think POWER would work.


----------



## GothicBohemian

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



combolock said:


> I have noticed that a lot of wrestlers on twitter were tweeting "#itscoming", from former TNA stars to indy wrestlers. Jarrett may have a good chunk of the initial roster already figured out.


Such as who? I don’t follow wrestlers on Twitter. They may only be his supportive friends but curious anyway. 

I have limited interest in a re-created Jarrett TNA. If he has an appealing new direction in mind, and the finances and planning to make that a reality, that’s something I’d keep an eye on, but otherwise…


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

They should embrace the south more than tna ever did.


----------



## Digital J

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Please sign aj styles, mickie james, and awesome kong and im happy


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

If this is TNA version 2.0, no thanks lol


----------



## PepeSilvia

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

ultimate championship wrestling

UCW is a sweet name


----------



## pgi86

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



Bodog said:


> ultimate championship wrestling
> 
> UCW is a sweet name


Yes, it is and that's why there's at least two indy companies that are using it...


----------



## Rugrat

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

I'd make sure to advertise in the commercial whilst Raw is on.


----------



## PepeSilvia

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



pgi86 said:


> Yes, it is and that's why there's at least two indy companies that are using it...


never heard of them

how about 

ultimate wrestling championship ?


----------



## Vic Capri

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Rumor has it Jarrett bought CHIKARA!

- Vic


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

source ?


----------



## GothicBohemian

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



Vic Capri said:


> Rumor has it Jarrett bought CHIKARA!
> 
> - Vic


What? When I think Jarrett and new promotion, I don’t immediately think CHIKARA. 
This is the sort of rumour that needs some backup…


----------



## Sykova

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

David Otunga is in on this. I searched #itscoming on Twitter and his account came up next to JJ. And he has a picture of Golds Gym. So does JJ.

EDIT: So are "The Tate Twins", they have #itscoming in a tweet and JJ follows them.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



Sykova said:


> David Otunga is in on this. I searched #itscoming on Twitter and his account came up next to JJ. And he has a picture of Golds Gym. So does JJ.
> 
> EDIT: So are "The Tate Twins", they have #itscoming in a tweet and JJ follows them.


Maybe Jennifer Hudson and Toby can do a duet at the debut show.


----------



## Joe88

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



Vic Capri said:


> Rumor has it Jarrett bought CHIKARA!
> 
> - Vic


 That would be interesting. I always thought Jarrett should buy and established top notch indy group instead of starting completely from scratch. Whether it be Chikara, PWG, or soemthing with ROH. Should beinteresting if this comes to fruition and if he aquires anymore indy feds.


----------



## Digital J

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



USAUSA1 said:


> Maybe Jennifer Hudson and Toby can do a duet at the debut show.


Yeah and maybe jarrett can play the guitar fpalm


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Starting to sour on this idea. It seems like they are just going to go after old TNA guys mixed with chikara. If they actually got a competitive roster I'd be all for it. CM Punk, Prince Devitt, Jim Ross, AJ Styles, Mickie James, Beth Phoenix, Kharma, Bad Influence, Shelton Benjamin, Chris Hero, Briscoes, Carlito, Bobby Lashley, etc.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Shelton career might be over.

Cm Punk is the only draw on your list.


----------



## Digital J

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



Undertaker23RKO said:


> Starting to sour on this idea. It seems like they are just going to go after old TNA guys mixed with chikara. If they actually got a competitive roster I'd be all for it. CM Punk, Prince Devitt, Jim Ross, AJ Styles, Mickie James, Beth Phoenix, Kharma, Bad Influence, Shelton Benjamin, Chris Hero, Briscoes, Carlito, Bobby Lashley, etc.


That roster sounds awesome no joke. What about alex shelly as well


----------



## Pappa Bacon

I really doubt Quack would sell to Jarrett. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



USAUSA1 said:


> Shelton career might be over.
> 
> Cm Punk is the only draw on your list.


To be fair, how many draws are around these days, let alone unemployed?


----------



## Murph

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Worst thing he could do is higher a roster full of small white guys. Big variety of sizes and races is crucial here imo.


----------



## Aerionix

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

It's unfortunate. Jarrett still has all the tools to make a successful promotion, but he's still mired in the old ways. He can round up guys from the 4 corners of the earth but at the end of the day, jarrett's main event's are going to involve jarrett. Or friends in the good ol boys club. It's failed before it started. And wtf is with searching other countries for his talent. Just let the thousands of starving indie guys stay that way so we can round up a brazilian to do a better arm drag? The problems in wrestling aren't lack of talent. It's lack of creative ideas and refusing to adapt to the current climate. But good luck to all involved and I hope for the greatest of success.


----------



## BJizzle

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



Aerionix said:


> It's unfortunate. Jarrett still has all the tools to make a successful promotion, but he's still mired in the old ways. He can round up guys from the 4 corners of the earth but at the end of the day, jarrett's main event's are going to involve jarrett. Or friends in the good ol boys club. It's failed before it started. And wtf is with searching other countries for his talent. Just let the thousands of starving indie guys stay that way so we can round up a brazilian to do a better arm drag? The problems in wrestling aren't lack of talent. It's lack of creative ideas and refusing to adapt to the current climate. But good luck to all involved and I hope for the greatest of success.


The stupidest post I've read on any forum. Hilariously dumb.


----------



## amhlilhaus

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

you could get cm punk, Daniel bryan, john cena and the rock to do a new promotion and it wouldn't draw. 

I think the concept of a guy being a draw is dead. if it isn't wwe, the average person thinks it's second rate.

it's wrong, but that's how the public thinks.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

According to Big Daddy Yum Yum's Facebook, he went to Memphis to meet Jarrett...


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



MTheBehemoth said:


> According to Big Daddy Yum Yum's Facebook, he went to Memphis to meet Jarrett...


That's Bruce Tharpe boy, interesting..........NWA


----------



## Insideandout

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

I'm pretty psyched about the idea of Jarrett creating a new promotion. I realise it's only in its early days right now but the upcoming news regarding signings, announcers, management ect. just excites me.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



USAUSA1 said:


> That's Bruce Tharpe boy, interesting..........NWA


Hopefully JJ takes Tharpe's horse shit talent away from NJPW.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



Undertaker23RKO said:


> To be fair, how many draws are around these days, let alone unemployed?


When I say draw, I mean someone who can spike the attendance by at least 500 fans more than the normal which is a draw. Not a big draw but it makes a difference. Also, a draw can help with tv and merchandise deals. TNA signing those international deals was because of Sting,Nash,Hardy,Angle and Hogan, that's where the money at.

Punk is a draw. Rey Myserio contract is about to run out and he is a merchandise king. Rey is always hurt but on a lesser schedule he can last a little longer. WWE ring style and touring dates is too much for Rey knees. Another draw whose is a free agent is La Park, he is older and up there in age but he is still great in the ring and will put butts in the seat and has a gimmick that people recognize. AJ Styles will draw the hardcore TNA fans but they were probably going to watch anyway.

Former wwe midcarders like Carlito,Morrison,and Chris Masters wouldn't draw a dime. WWE fans,TNA fans,and indy fans could care less about them.

At this point, it will be safe to sign local/regional talents and build them up.They are cheaper but fresh.


----------



## Concrete

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Can we not with the CM Punk to JJ promotion talk...thanks.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

So 30 pages..with really no actual direction, confirmation of where this is EXACTLY going? Gotta love those speculations lol


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Speculations is the fun part


----------



## CZWRUBE

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



Chan Hung said:


> So 30 pages..with really no actual direction, confirmation of where this is EXACTLY going? Gotta love those speculations lol


Where would a lot of these threads be without Speculation Huh??? I mean really!!! :cuss: Hutz


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Show me the source for the Chikara rumor...


----------



## Mon Joxley

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



Chan Hung said:


> So 30 pages..with really no actual direction, confirmation of where this is EXACTLY going? Gotta love those speculations lol


It's only 12 pages for anyone who dislikes clicking.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



Beatles123 said:


> Show me the source for the Chikara rumor...


That was a joke by the guy


----------



## mike10dude

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

he tweeted this out earlier

https://twitter.com/RealJeffJarrett/status/437400663992324096


----------



## ttcmin

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

The more promotions the better but it is just so hard to be successful with a promotion unless you have megabucks. Hopefully this will be a good alternative and help create some new stars.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Way too much Karen in those vids/pics/tweets. Not a good sign.


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Karen will be the CEO of Tits N' Asses, I'm down for that.


----------



## amhlilhaus

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

said it before, but the best to hope for is Jarrett's deal gets on cmt, he gets a decent roster focusing on developing new guys and he does well. 

I'm hoping for this to be successful and tna survives so we wind up with 3 national touring companies. tna and Jarrett will be competing for the same talent, and theoretically will have similar salary structures and ratings, since a lot of tna's audience are hardcore wrestling fans like me who will watch whatever is on tv.

right now I watch raw, smackdown, impact and roh and the latest from new japan. I can easily fit in another promotion.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

WGN is another potential network.


----------



## Digital J

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

At least karen is pretty. And can act a little, unlike face lift dixie


----------



## MTheBehemoth

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

They both suck ass.


----------



## Lane

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

I'd bang Karen though. So thats a plus.


----------



## Real Punk

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Could JJ company work on Netflix that is just a suggesting.


----------



## amhlilhaus

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



USAUSA1 said:


> WGN is another potential network.


that would suck, they'll get pre empted by the cubs constantly over the summer.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



amhlilhaus said:


> that would suck, they'll get pre empted by the cubs constantly over the summer.


I don't think WWE Superstars got pre empted a lot.


----------



## Sykova

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Still nothing new, but here is the next video.

http://vimeo.com/87442646


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Real Punk said:


> Could JJ company work on Netflix that is just a suggesting.



That would be outside of Netflix's business model. They don't air live events and if JJ is doing DVD releases he just lost all his business cause who would buy them vs. Netflix. His best bet is do a YouTube channel, maybe a Roku channel. He could do like his first few events for free then start charging like OneFC did when they hit the market.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

These videos are fucking ridiculous. Literally LMFAO.


----------



## Digital J

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Im tired of every company thinking they need to be on tv... and then when they get on tv they want to compete with the wwe. Just be a good alternative. Look at roh.. they seem to do good business


----------



## Real Punk

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



Digital J said:


> Im tired of every company thinking they need to be on tv... and then when they get on tv they want to compete with the wwe. Just be a good alternative. Look at roh.. they seem to do good business


I agree they should stop try to beat WWE and do there own thing something completely Diffrent.


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Karen is such a dime. :lenny


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

I won't recommend Netflix because you will limit your potential audience. Netflix is popular but its no where near the audience you can get with regular tv.


----------



## Dimas75

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



USAUSA1 said:


> I won't recommend Netflix because you will limit your potential audience. Netflix is popular but its no where near the audience you can get with regular tv.


They have 44 million subscribers worldwide, with a gain of 11 million in just the past year. Thats more subscribers than a lot of the smaller TV networks have. I think its too soon to use Netflix was a 'replacement' for regular TV, but i would definately try to jump on board as an extra source.


----------



## TNA is Here

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

I'm pretty worried that we see Karen so much there. I don't want to see the "Karen and Jeff show". I'm hoping JJ is used in the way Heyman was used when he ran ECW. Shows up a few time to promote stuff, talk to the fans and that's that.

In the vid he says that Toby said to him on the first TNA show:"know your fanbase and earn them one at a time". lol you think TNA under him EVER learned that? They pissed everyone that liked their show by getting rid of the X Division and preventing guys like Joe and Monty Brown to become champ.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



Sykova said:


> Still nothing new, but here is the next video.
> 
> http://vimeo.com/87442646


Kevin Sullivan's "taste" in music...


----------



## ThenWo/WCW

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



> The latest regarding Jeff Jarrett’s new pro wrestling promotion is that it will be financed by a group of partners, and not just country music star Toby Keith. It should be noted that Keith is worth $500 million himself, which is a considerable amount more than what Vince McMahon was worth before the WWE stock went through the roof.
> 
> Also, regarding the promotion’s financial backing, when the group was looking at possibly buying TNA, they were always described as “Nashville music investors.”
> 
> Speaking of Jarrett, he appeared at a sports convention in Nashville on February 22nd. While he didn’t say much about the new promotion, he did confirm that it was “a go,” and also spoke about the idea of doing a weekly Tuesday night television show.



24wrestling.


----------



## TheEducator

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

I hope JJ doesn't try to get clever trying to name the promotion like TNA. ATM wrestling lmao


----------



## Cliffy

ThenWo/WCW said:


> 24wrestling.


Tuesday. Good night for me, I'll actually be able to watch it. Monday's and Thursday's are a pain in the ass due to my schedule. 

If it's a group of investors then I'm even more excited. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



Digital J said:


> Im tired of every company thinking they need to be on tv... and then when they get on tv they want to compete with the wwe. Just be a good alternative. Look at roh.. they seem to do good business


ROH loses money.


----------



## amhlilhaus

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



SOR said:


> ROH loses money.


how can they be losing money when they draw a 1000 fans and only have 40 wrestlers per show?


----------



## Mon Joxley

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



amhlilhaus said:


> how can they be losing money when they draw a 1000 fans and only have 40 wrestlers per show?


ECW was drawing 3-4 times that on a regular basis while they were losing money in their final years.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Really interested in what kind of talent this new promotion brings in. Former TNA guys like Shelley, Dutt and Petey? Former WWE guys like Morrison, Carlito and Masters? Indy stars? Would they let the indy stars continue to wrestle on the indies?


----------



## Dimas75

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



DGenerationMC said:


> Really interested in what kind of talent this new promotion brings in. Former TNA guys like Shelley, Dutt and Petey? Former WWE guys like Morrison, Carlito and Masters? Indy stars? Would they let the indy stars continue to wrestle on the indies?


When he starts the new company he cant really afford to make his wrestlers 'exclusive', so indy wrestlers will probably work elsewhere as well, at least until the company can garuantee the wrestlers a steady income. If he forbids them to work for other indies he wont be able to draw in the remaining big talent.

Nobody knows what kind of company he is going to start, but it makes sense to find a balance between a few old TNA guys, some ex-WWE guys and some local talent. There is a lot of local talent in the South, not the kind of talents you find in ROH/PWG/DGUSA, but some oldschool guys who work in smaller promotions in the south. Add to that the ex-wwe guys (Trent Baretta, Chris Masters, Harry Smith, DOC, John Morrison), and some TNA alumni (AJ Styles, Sonjay Dutt, Amazing Red, Jay Lethal) and you have a very solid foundation for a wrestling company.


----------



## Mon Joxley

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

He said he's looking all around the world for talent, so there's probably going to be plenty that most people here have never heard of. For example, he mentioned Australia (my country/scene), I'm pretty sure the majority of people here couldn't namedrop 3 currently active Australian indy wrestlers. Which is a good thing, because it means fresh faces and not just WWE/TNA cast-offs.


----------



## Real Punk

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

I just hope it not a WWE/TNA spin off and bring something new to the table to be a true alternative.

Not a USWA and Memphis production with Brian and Scotty in it like NXT was just a day ago.


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

I just wanna see Zack Sabre Jr. in USA somewhere, he's better than any US independent talent.


----------



## Dimas75

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



Chismo said:


> I just wanna see Zack Sabre Jr. in USA somewhere, he's better than any US independent talent.


I'm surprised no US indy is bringing him in anymore, i think it has been 3+ years since he worked in the USA. Maybe he is just booked full with all his appearances in the UK and for NOAH. I dont know if he has a contract with NOAH, he has been there since 2011 i think, thats very long for just a freelancer.


----------



## Mikey2Likely

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

I'm going to laugh when at the end of the day all this hype was for something completely different. Jeff Jarrett's Wrestling Jams: A compilation of country songs by professional wrestlers #itscoming... 

I don't think thats whats happening, but I would fall over laughing.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Not sure why anybody would want Morrison or Carlito involved.

Don't see the upside in signing either of them.


----------



## Sykova

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

New video coming on Sunday with the slogan "Did you miss me?" Who could this be about?


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Please don't be Russo.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



Cliffy Byro said:


> Not sure why anybody would want Morrison or Carlito involved.
> 
> Don't see the upside in signing either of them.


Solid midcarders to have around and can teach the younger guys.

As for main events in the beginning, Styles,Hero,Pope,Scott Steiner and of course JJ. Then I would bring in a new face to be push to the moon and to work with these guys.


----------



## CoRyP2008

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



Sykova said:


> New video coming on Sunday with the slogan "Did you miss me?" Who could this be about?


I'm sure it's just more about Jarrett himself and not anyone else.


----------



## jarrelka

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

If you want success Start up the promotion in Europe. America has wwe and tna. Japan has new japan,all japan and noah. Mexico has AAA and cmll. All the big wrestling markets have big promotions except europe.


----------



## jarrelka

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

If they want to succeed they need to focus on the Entertainment side of things. Thats what draws. Then once you've established yourself as a brand you can focus more on wrestling. What they need is what Vince needed. Another Hogan. Or else they'll just end up like roh at best. I hope it isnt some 1970s southern two fat guys in trunks doing chops and locks.

They need to focus on production and entertainment. Then throw in some luchas from Mexico and a few europeans in the midcard for the wrestling.


----------



## Dimas75

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



jarrelka said:


> If they want to succeed they need to focus on the Entertainment side of things. Thats what draws.
> ...
> They need to focus on production and entertainment.


So you want them to become another WWE/TNA? Doing the same thing as those promotions isnt going to attract a lot of fans, unless they are going to steal away the entire TNA fanbase.

They need to do things that the WWE and TNA arent doing currently, so going oldschool with a 'southern style' of wrasslin' is the most logical choice. Especially when they are going to air on CMT they can use that style into their marketing campaign. It gives them an identity and might gain back some old NWA/WCW fans as a bonus.


----------



## Dimas75

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



jarrelka said:


> If you want success Start up the promotion in Europe.


Unlike the USA, Mexico and Japan, wrestling in Europe was never big, it was always "some weird semi-sport from america". Sure, there were some european wrestling federations but outside of the UK they never drew lots of fans.

The only time pro-wrestling had some succes in Europe was in the mid-80s when SKY aired the WWF shows (and ppvs) and that cartoon with Hogan. It was well-known then because CableTV was a new phenomenon in Europe and SKY was basicly the only cable station people had back then. This brief moment of popularity ended in the early 90s when SKY became a pay channel in the UK and suddenly wrestling disappeared from European TV for many years.

Since then there were some attempts to introduce wrestling to the viewers, like NWA/WCW on RTL (aired around 23:00), some networks aired WCW Nitro during the attitude era, Eurosport tried several times to air WWE programs (they currently air the vintage collection and some weekly overview show), but wrestling never reached the same popularity of the 80s SKY period. The only exception has been the UK where you currently have TNA, and some british promotion had some success. Even today both WWE and TNA either air on small networks nobody watches or behind subscriptions.

Pro-wrestling in Europe will never be populair enough to support a big full-time promotion. WWE draws a few thousand fans during their european tour, but thats only because they visit once (or twice) a year, you cant do that on weekly basis.


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

I know China is a restricted country, but it's also a really fucking huge market with many incredibly large cities, it'd be interesting to do a research on why no one has balls to invest money and promote something serious over there. A no-nonsense purolike promotion might work there.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



Dimas75 said:


> Unlike the USA, Mexico and Japan, wrestling in Europe was never big, it was always "some weird semi-sport from america". Sure, there were some european wrestling federations but outside of the UK they never drew lots of fans.
> 
> The only time pro-wrestling had some succes in Europe was in the mid-80s when SKY aired the WWF shows (and ppvs) and that cartoon with Hogan. It was well-known then because CableTV was a new phenomenon in Europe and SKY was basicly the only cable station people had back then. This brief moment of popularity ended in the early 90s when SKY became a pay channel in the UK and suddenly wrestling disappeared from European TV for many years.
> 
> Since then there were some attempts to introduce wrestling to the viewers, like NWA/WCW on RTL (aired around 23:00), some networks aired WCW Nitro during the attitude era, Eurosport tried several times to air WWE programs (they currently air the vintage collection and some weekly overview show), but wrestling never reached the same popularity of the 80s SKY period. The only exception has been the UK where you currently have TNA, and some british promotion had some success. Even today both WWE and TNA either air on small networks nobody watches or behind subscriptions.
> 
> Pro-wrestling in Europe will never be populair enough to support a big full-time promotion. WWE draws a few thousand fans during their european tour, but thats only because they visit once (or twice) a year, you cant do that on weekly basis.


Wrestling was huge in the 70s in Europe.


----------



## Dimas75

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



USAUSA1 said:


> Wrestling was huge in the 70s in Europe.


What companies? Because thats the first time i hear of it. I did see some ancient footage of a french wrestling match, and i heard of the Otto Wanz 'catch' federation, and that there was also a catch federation in France, but neither ever had national exposure from what i know.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



Dimas75 said:


> What companies? Because thats the first time i hear of it. I did see some ancient footage of a french wrestling match, and i heard of the Otto Wanz 'catch' federation, and that there was also a catch federation in France, but neither ever had national exposure from what i know.


I don't know about the entire Europe but I do remember Joint Promotions being a huge deal. Breaking tv records


----------



## Dimas75

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



USAUSA1 said:


> I don't know about the entire Europe but I do remember Joint Promotions being a huge deal. Breaking tv records


Yes, they were big but thats the UK, that promotion never aired outside of the UK.


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



amhlilhaus said:


> how can they be losing money when they draw a 1000 fans and only have 40 wrestlers per show?


Because they have a massive overhead? The cost to run a PPV is expensive and they also have a TV Show to produce which they would be losing money on. Throw in a few relatively expensive "name" guys (AJ Styles, Chris Hero, Kevin Steen, Matt Hardy etc) and you have an expensive show.

They very well could make money off their house shows but all that profit is going back into their PPV's and Television show.


----------



## ellthom

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



jarrelka said:


> If you want success Start up the promotion in Europe. America has wwe and tna. Japan has new japan,all japan and noah. Mexico has AAA and cmll. All the big wrestling markets have big promotions except europe.


the Uk used to have a nice wrestling promotion and some good house hold wrestling names like Giant Haystack, Big Daddy, Kendo Nagasaki and Tony StClair. My dad always talked about it to me as a kid and its through british wrestling I got into WWE and WCW. 

I'd do anything to have a popular british promotion again, the only problem is its just not what we british are really into anymore, we're a very cynical bunch


----------



## RingMedic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Jarrett released a new teaser video... idk what to think


> @RealJeffJarrett 1m
> 
> Here it is...Another step! RT @karenjarrett: Another sneak peak of what's to come! #ItsComing @eonline @kevinsullytv http://vimeo.com/m/87951598


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Reality tv show or a promotion, we don't know


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

sex tape

#ItsCumming


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Fuck wrestling. I hope it's a porn promotion.


----------



## Mon Joxley

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

I'd buy that for a doller!


----------



## TNA is Here

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Too much Karen, already. And she's dressed like a clown.


----------



## TNA is Here

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



USAUSA1 said:


> Solid midcarders to have around and can teach the younger guys.
> 
> As for main events in the beginning, Styles,Hero,Pope,Scott Steiner and of course JJ. Then I would bring in a new face to be push to the moon and to work with these guys.


I think most younger guys in the indies would be better than Carlito and his apple.


----------



## CNB

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

So lame.

Like anyone gives a shit about him and his sloppy seconds.

People care about wrestling, he's showing everything but. 

Ironic because he said in the first video you need to know your audience and he doesn't even follow that rule, no one wants to see that much of Karen.


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Fuck wrestling. I hope it's a porn promotion.


They'd get more buys than TNA, ROH and Gabe combined.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

lol it won't amaze me if it's really a lame reality show :lol


----------



## RayW

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



Dimas75 said:


> Yes, they were big but thats the UK, that promotion never aired outside of the UK.


I think you're being a little harsh here; Joint Promotions was huge at a time that international broadcasting wasn't being done. In the 1970's they were breaking national TV records, their wrestlers were house hold names (to the point that they are still talked about today whenever wrestling gets brought up on main stream television). To say that they weren't being broadcast outside of the UK is a moot point, because no one was really broadcasting outside of their home nation (most territorial US companies at the time weren't even national). By the time that the WWE started airing here in the UK in 1984, Joint Promotions, and wrestling as a whole, were already on a down slide in popularity. Joint Promotions was dropped by it's TV broadcaster, and people started to turn to the WWF.

Wrestling also had a boom period here in the mid-to-late 90's with the Monday Night War. Sky Sports showed Raw and Smackdown (as well as Metal, Jakked, etc.) and TNT (and later Bravo) showed Nitro and Thunder. WCW WorldWide and WWF Heat were on terrestrial TV, too.

Having said that, though, no I don't think a promotion would be a success here. The British, in general, just don't care about wrestling, in my opinion. Being a fan of the sport is looked down upon here.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

I need something concrete soon or i'm gunna start getting pissed off.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



Cliffy Byro said:


> I need something concrete soon or i'm gunna start getting pissed off.


Yeah i dont blame you..with that latest "teaser video" that JJ did..it sure looks like a silly ass reality show fpalm


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Huge flop, I'm calling it. Cartoon wrestling promotion or some shit for the lulz


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

To be fair, Jeff Jarrett never announce a wrestling promotion, the insiders announce it. Jeff is just taking the free press and using it in his favor. Who knows, it might be a reality show.


----------



## Violent By Design

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

I thought it was pretty clear by the first teaser, that he was filming himself making his own wrestling promotion.

So to answer, I am pretty sure it is both a promotion and a documentary following him making the promotion.


----------



## Matthew Incredible

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*



sXeMope said:


> It'll probably be years before they're a "major" company if this is true. TNA's been around for like 12 years and a lot of people still don't consider them to be a major company.
> 
> I hope if this does happen, they know their place. TNA was at it's best when they were just doing their own thing and not trying to compete with WWE.


Agreed. There is nothing wrong with being profitable, staying smaller, and producing a quality wrestling show.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Why there's so much Karen?


----------



## IWCdestroyer

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



> ORIGINAL: Apparently Toby Keith will be making a major business announcement on Monday. There is no word yet as to whether or not it is wrestling related or not.
> 
> As previously reported, Keith is expected to be one of the key financial backers of Jeff Jarrett’s new pro wrestling promotion, a project that Jarrett has been teasing for months.
> 
> The Toby Keith business announcement ended up having nothing to do with wrestling. The announcement had something to do with Keith contributing to a Doobie Brothers tribute CD as well as an upcoming tour.


http://www.tnawrestlingnews.com/headlines/toby-keiths-major-business-announcement-is/

Keep waiting for the great new promotion :woolcock


----------



## CrAvEnRaven

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

LOL at the Keith announcement

Really hope it turns out to be a promotion though


----------



## OldschoolHero

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Part of me thinks this might not be a wrestling promotion, but I think it is because earlier he did say "the next boom in wrestling is coming".

My guess? A reality show leading up to the promotin. Shows Jeff going around signing wrestlers(indy guys, legends etc), Show Jeff outside wwe and tna shows talking to fans about what they want in wrestling and all that. Show him getting venues booked. Then the season finale can be a live two hour special and also be the first episode of the actual promotion.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Thats actually a great idea but I don't know if fans are patient these days.


----------



## TNAsFuture

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Tobby Keith and JJ made a CD I can feel it in me bones :side:


----------



## Sin City Saint

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



TNAsFuture said:


> Tobby Keith and JJ made a CD I can feel it in me bones :side:


Probably. Lol at Jarrett trolling the IWC if so. Hopefully it's a new promotion though...


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

My three guesses are a Christian Rock band, porn company, and lastly a wrestling promotion.


----------



## aVanillaMidget

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

I came in here thinking I might get a little hope for this company, but now I feel worse about it all. haha


----------



## Canadian

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

I respect the Jarrett family and their significant contributions to wrestling over the last several decades. Having said that, these promo videos are so awful it hurts.

They need to deliver way more than showing off Jeff working out in a hoody, cheesy flame graphics and Karen's cleavage.


----------



## Mon Joxley

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



Canadian said:


> I respect the Jarrett family and their significant contributions to wrestling over the last several decades. Having said that, these promo videos are so awful it hurts.
> 
> They need to deliver way more than showing off Jeff working out in a hoody, cheesy flame graphics and Karen's cleavage.


Whatever they're going to announce probably isn't going to happen until the second half of the year. They're just keeping people guessing and talking, it's smart.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

We not going to know anything until the first wrestler signs a contract. No point of announcing a promotion without talent.


----------



## Real Punk

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



USAUSA1 said:


> We not going to know anything until the first wrestler signs a contract. No point of announcing a promotion without talent.


The only closet was Jack Evans on Twitter.


----------



## Canadian

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



Phantango said:


> Whatever they're going to announce probably isn't going to happen until the second half of the year. They're just keeping people guessing and talking, it's smart.


I fully recognize that. However, the amateurish method of developing these videos in addition to its content isn't helping them in my opinion.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Blame Kev for that.

I really detest the flames in all honesty.


----------



## CZWRUBE

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



TNAsFuture said:


> Tobby Keith and JJ made a CD I can feel it in me bones :side:


IF True that Cd will be the worst thing in the world I'd say. Toby can sing but Not so much Jeff. :faint:


----------



## dondada7

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



Dimas75 said:


> When he starts the new company he cant really afford to make his wrestlers 'exclusive', so indy wrestlers will probably work elsewhere as well, at least until the company can garuantee the wrestlers a steady income. If he forbids them to work for other indies he wont be able to draw in the remaining big talent.
> 
> Nobody knows what kind of company he is going to start, but it makes sense to find a balance between a few old TNA guys, some ex-WWE guys and some local talent. There is a lot of local talent in the South, not the kind of talents you find in ROH/PWG/DGUSA, but some oldschool guys who work in smaller promotions in the south. Add to that the ex-wwe guys (Trent Baretta, Chris Masters, Harry Smith, DOC, John Morrison), and some TNA alumni (AJ Styles, Sonjay Dutt, Amazing Red, Jay Lethal) and you have a very solid foundation for a wrestling company.


My ideal roster with the guys available or expect to be available:
The Real Rock n Rolla Fergal Devitt 
AJ Styles 
Samoa Joe
Bad Influence (Kaz & Daniels) 
John Morrison 
CM Punk 
Justin Gabriel
Drew McIntyre 
Chris Masters
Brian Cage 
Crimson 
TMDK (Haste & Nicholls) 
Killer Elite Squad (Harry Smith & Lance Archer) 
The Bullet Club (Devitt, Doc Gallows,Carl Anderson, Tama Tonga, Bad Luck Fale)
Motor City Machine Guns (Sabin & Shelley)
Dude Busters (Trent Barreta & Kurt Hawkins)
"The Premiere Athlete" Anthony Nese 
Uha Nation 
Jay Bradley 
Kenny Omega 
La Sombra 
Jake Carter
Cody Hall 
Ricochet 
Tyler Reks 
Jon Davis 
Adam Cole 
James Storm 
Bobby Roode


----------



## GothicBohemian

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

^ Yeah, I don’t see that roster happening ever, but dreams are always nice (or interesting, at least...), right? 

Anyway…I watched this latest promotional video, or whatever it’s intended to be and I have no clue what I’m supposed to take away from that. At this point, my interest is closing in on zero until/if an actual wrestling-related announcement occurs.


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

I agree with the others who say it's time to announce it. This has been ongoing for a couple of months now and despite the fact this alleged Jarrett promotion has some hype behind it that will quickly fade away if they keep up with this type of thing.

If they don't want to do the formal announcement yet show us things like Jarrett scouting talent at AAA and his thoughts on the talent, maybe he goes to the UK and scouts talent and discusses the possibility of guys going mainstream. Video packages of workouts and Karen Jarrett are not interesting. Talent evaluations and openly saying "Yeah, we're looking at starting something" would do a world of good for them right now and it's DIFFERENT.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Actually, he lower expectations for his promotion and that's a good thing in the long run. People was being unrealistic a month ago.


----------



## IRISHwhip78

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



dondada7 said:


> My ideal roster with the guys available or expect to be available:
> AJ Styles
> John Morrison
> Chris Masters
> Brian Cage
> Crimson
> TMDK (Haste & Nicholls)
> Killer Elite Squad (Harry Smith & Lance Archer)
> Alex Shelley
> Trent Barreta
> "The Premiere Athlete" Anthony Nese
> Uha Nation
> Jay Bradley
> Kenny Omega
> La Sombra
> Jake Carter
> Cody Hall
> Ricochet
> Tyler Reks
> Jon Davis


Jarrett might be able to pull this roster off


----------



## IRISHwhip78

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



Chismo said:


> I know China is a restricted country, but it's also a really fucking huge market with many incredibly large cities, it'd be interesting to do a research on why no one has balls to invest money and promote something serious over there. A no-nonsense purolike promotion might work there.


I never understood why the WWE hasn't had a Chinese Wrestler yet


----------



## Greegzoid

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



IRISHwhip78 said:


> I never understood why the WWE hasn't had a Chinese Wrestler yet


Because Vince would prob give him a farmer gimmick and the name Hu Flung Dung.


----------



## Mon Joxley

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Saw this on Rajah:



> The latest on Jeff Jarrett's big announcement is that we could hear something concrete by the end of April. Jarrett has been traveling extensively over the past few weeks, setting up production, merchandise, talent and international relations with other promotions.
> 
> In [somewhat] related news, Toby Keith's 'big news' on Monday, which many believed was related to Jarrett's new project, was actually the announcement of his new tour dates. Toby Keith is rumored to be one of the people from the Nashville country music scene that will be financing Jarrett's project.


----------



## pgi86

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

The official announcement about what the Jarretts have been working on will be made on April 7th:

http://vimeo.com/88529224


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

YES, finally.


----------



## Wagg

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

bad date for the announcement coming right the next day after WrestleMania, the best RAW of the year on that night and probably the debut of Sting.


----------



## hazuki

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Business is about to pick up!


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

If the announcement date was to be April 1st, i'd fucking lmfao!! :lmao

Btw, it's looking like it's actually a wrestling promotion..based on what the video says.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

The day after Mania is a great date. Most traffic on the internet for pro wrestling is the day after Mania. Unless CM Punk returns at Mania or the Raw after, this will be the most interesting wrestling news story of the day probably the year(behind the WWE Network of course).

What Raw have to do with the announcement?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Crossing my fingers for a Christian Rock band with Toby Keith!


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Crossing my fingers for a Christian Rock band with Toby Keith!


dunno if you are serious?? :hmm:


----------



## RoosterSmith

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

I'm glad they set a date. really cool. 



Wagg said:


> bad date for the announcement coming right the next day after WrestleMania, the best RAW of the year on that night and probably the debut of Sting.


Just like their PPVs ...

The best RAW of the year never comes anywhere close to Wrestlemania. 

they'll get a good crowd but thier product needs to change. 

In regards to a possible promotion though? It's not gonna be a big deal no matter when they announce this. 

Jarrett doesnt have crazy money, nor will his investors. This thing will have to be built up over time.

and that's okay. 

really rooting for this. But i dont think anyone besides us are gonna care about it at first.


----------



## RebelArch86

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Is there a real chance this will be on hbo or was that fantasy booking a fan posted?

Also ppl need to get over this venue size and make sure it doesn't look like the indies attitude. ROHs look is great bc it's different. UFC is more legitimate and plays to small houses. Lastly the number one element of the way a scene will look on camera is this lightning, the number 2 is the camera. Use quality lighting and cameras and you won't know what venue they're in.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

If it looks like NXT from a production standpoint then the crowd size isn't going to be an issue.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Maybe the show will air on the Country Music Network? lol


----------



## RoosterSmith

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



Chan Hung said:


> Maybe the show will air on the Country Music Network? lol


That wouldn't be anything to scoff at. There's a lot of niche channels like that I think other promotions should target. 

If history teaches us anything it's that companies are really open minded toward channel drifting. That's why MTV doesn't play music videos anymore.

And Pro Wrestling can be a big deal for ratings on the lower level/regional scene.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Hoping they don't fuck up with the Name.

a bad name could really hinder the promotion. I've actually warmed to Thomas Batista's idea of using a singular word over an an acronym (old fashioned) but i doubt Jeff will see it that way.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



Chan Hung said:


> dunno if you are serious?? :hmm:


Super serious, bro. I need Good Ole Double J and Toby Keith to sing me rock songs about Jesus.


----------



## amhlilhaus

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

wonder how they'll start out. 

I'd book small arena's and high schools and try to get 1000 to 1500 fans, make sure it's a great production and tape a couple shows to start out with.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

A month ago, there was a rumor they contacted the fairgrounds.

I would do what Cornette had planned for ROH. Buy an old building and do everything in that one building.


----------



## Real Punk

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

The more I hear the news and reports about JJ and Toby Keith company.

The latest one is L.A could JJ company be like a American version of Triple A with West coast stars.

Could be wrong.

It might have a luchador style and feel to the company with some PWG stars here and there.


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

I don't think this could be a legitimate number 3 but if they get on the Country Music Network and are given a bit of money to play with by them I could see it eventually overtaking TNA to be honest.

Jeff has a lot of contacts and a lot of guys who are probably willing to work with him on the cheap so I'll definitely be watching. Hopefully his upcoming announcement has a couple of names for us (AJ Styles?)


----------



## Real Punk

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Can't see CM punk in it.


----------



## Martyn

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

I'm really looking forward for that april announcment. Hope to see a new company with fresh international faces and well known people, like AJ Styles, John Morrison, Chris Masters and Paul London. There's loads of great talent not assigned with TNA or WWE at the moment.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

However, JJ have to be careful. Signing guys is easy, but making money with them is hard. One thing TNA never did well was create good characters for guys. In recent years, WWE created The Sheild, Wyatts, John Cena as the hip hop guy that eventually grew into something bigger, Legend Killer,etc. Look what they are doing to El Generico in NXT and Pac. I hope Jarrett has some creative ideas.


----------



## Robbyfude

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Is Jarrett going to make himself a multiple time world champion and bury whoever beats him at the next pay per view like he did in early TNA?


----------



## Mon Joxley

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



Robbyfude said:


> Is Jarrett going to make himself a multiple time world champion and bury whoever beats him at the next pay per view like he did in early TNA?


He never buried anyone in TNA. Been over this numerous times.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

He definitely buried Monty Brown and people who were there said the same thing.


----------



## Mon Joxley

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



USAUSA1 said:


> He definitely buried Monty Brown and people who were there said the same thing.


The same Monty Brown who jumped to WWE in 2006 and retired in 2007? Yeah I'm sure they would have gotten a great run out of him.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



Phantango said:


> The same Monty Brown who jumped to WWE in 2006 and retired in 2007? Yeah I'm sure they would have gotten a great run out of him.


That because he had family issues


----------



## Mon Joxley

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



USAUSA1 said:


> That because he had family issues


Right so not pushing him to the moon in TNA turned out to be the right move.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



Phantango said:


> Right so not pushing him to the moon in TNA turned out to be the right move.


The two have nothing to do with each other at all.


----------



## roadkill_

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

For years TNA was the Jeff Jarrett show with Tenay almost rupturing his throat overselling the prick.


----------



## Teach

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



Cliffy Byro said:


> Hoping they don't fuck up with the Name.
> 
> a bad name could really hinder the promotion. I've actually warmed to Thomas Batista's idea of using a singular word over an an acronym (old fashioned) but i doubt Jeff will see it that way.


I would like to see Jeff name the company IWC(International Wrestling Championship), IWF (International Wrestling Federation) or TNW (Total nonstop Wrestling)


----------



## amhlilhaus

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

both tna and Jarrett's new deal need to follow the same blueprint.

they need some 'name' recognition to attract harder core fans, then create new stars, slowly weeding out the older guys. 

I hope they both succeed and grow to the point where guys who don't want to kill themselves in wwe can have a viable alternative to making a couple hundred grand a year.


----------



## Teach

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



amhlilhaus said:


> both tna and Jarrett's new deal need to follow the same blueprint.
> 
> they need some 'name' recognition to attract harder core fans, then create new stars, slowly weeding out the older guys.
> 
> I hope they both succeed and grow to the point where guys who don't want to kill themselves in wwe can have a viable alternative to making a couple hundred grand a year.


Thats true, TNA started with former midcarder Shamrock as the first ever TNA champion, instead of a new guy like lets say Chris Harris or James Storm..


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



Teach said:


> I would like to see Jeff name the company IWC(International Wrestling Championship), IWF (International Wrestling Federation) or TNW (Total nonstop Wrestling)


:ti


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

what names could they possibly get? Masters, carlito, haas? Then people would bash it just like TNA for using WWE mid-carders.


----------



## TNA is Here

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

More I think about it, with Karen being involved and JJ trying to not say much about his new "thing" and he talking about some "Hollywood friend" giving him advices before doing this AND the fact that JJ seems to be leaning toward hiring young cheap talent, my worry is that it's gonna be a Reality show about wrestling. And not a classic wrestling promotion.


----------



## Mon Joxley

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



roadkill_ said:


> For years TNA was the Jeff Jarrett show with Tenay almost rupturing his throat overselling the prick.


So tell me, who exactly had more name recognition and was under a long-term contract that was a good overall worker that could have carried TNA on it's shoulders as it's World Champion during the early years of the company? Certainly not AJ Styles at that point, who got 3 runs with the title during that time anyway.


----------



## Violent By Design

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



CenaBoy4Life said:


> what names could they possibly get? Masters, carlito, haas? Then people would bash it just like TNA for using WWE mid-carders.


I dont think Masters is associated all that heavily with WWE, his last run he was barely featured. I wouldn't sign Charlie Haas if I was running a promotion, and I probably wouldn't take Carlito either (at least not in the starting phases). I'd probably look at some younger talents in Puerto Rico, guys with a bit more...drive than Carlito. 

I like Jarret "going all over the world" and signing talent. There are a lot of untapped markets for professional wrestling, if Jarrret can get some regional stars and put some bright lights on them, he could carve out a very nice niche internationally.


As for known names. Well, Punk is certainly the biggest free agent on the market. Whether Punk would come to this new promotion, one would assume is unlikely, but it'd be a pretty big deal if he did crossover.

LA Parka would be my go to guy. I think it is reasonable that Jarret could sign Parka. Parka is a big name in Mexico, giving Jarret a nice latino market. Parka can also be marketed toward American audiences (he was over in WCW, but WCW was dumb and never pushed him like they did with most of their talented wrestlers).

Prince Devitt would be a must for me too imo. I think having an Irish superstar would be great.

I'd try to get Styles in the promotion (have no idea what their relationship is though, Jarret already fucked up with Styles in the past). 

I'd take some of the ROH guys. I'd pass on guys like Stein, but Chris Hero could be a good addition, though I hear he is a headache to work with.

I know this is crazy, but if I had a wrestling promotion with a lot of money to blow, I'd sign Josh Barnett from the UFC (I'd look at getting some other catch and shoot wrestlers too). He has wrestling experience, he can bring a unique style in catch/shoot style. He's a good talker, he's a fun personality, people know who he is outside of the pro wrestling world, can be a nice attraction if they ever go to Japan.

Mat wrestling has been largely neglected in the US for decades, I think it'd be a great change of pace to get some guys who can work from the ground.




Phantango said:


> So tell me, who exactly had more name recognition and was under a long-term contract that was a good overall worker that could have carried TNA on it's shoulders as it's World Champion during the early years of the company? Certainly not AJ Styles at that point, who got 3 runs with the title during that time anyway.


Yeah, I dont get why people criticize Jarret for making early TNA about him. Jarret was a known wrestler, most of the guys in TNA weren't. Makes sense to me. AJ Styles was an attraction, but not a draw.

Now, Jarret deserves a lot of criticisms for what he did later in TNA, they basically made TNA a retirement home for WWE and WCW guys.


----------



## Mon Joxley

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



Violent By Design said:


> Yeah, I dont get why people criticize Jarret for making early TNA about him. Jarret was a known wrestler, most of the guys in TNA weren't. Makes sense to me. AJ Styles was an attraction, but not a draw.
> 
> Now, Jarret deserves a lot of criticisms for what he did later in TNA, they basically made TNA a retirement home for WWE and WCW guys.


Also consider that they didn't have a lot of the wrestlers under contract during the early days so Jarrett was really the only one they could 100% rely on.

Most of the geezers that came and went in the last 4-5 years I'd more blame on Dixie Carter, Vince Russo and/or Spike TV.


----------



## CoRyP2008

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



TNA is Here said:


> More I think about it, with Karen being involved and JJ trying to not say much about his new "thing" and he talking about some "Hollywood friend" giving him advices before doing this AND the fact that JJ seems to be leaning toward hiring young cheap talent, my worry is that it's gonna be a Reality show about wrestling. And not a classic wrestling promotion.


Yeah that's what I'm starting to think it is too. I can't see it being a straight up wrestling promotion, there will be something different thrown in there.


----------



## NWO1993

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

This would be an incredible idea if the two can work together.


----------



## Memphis Fan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

I read an interview with Jerry Jarrett. He said that TNA was hampered by every loser from WCW joining the promotion. He confronted Jeff about wasting money on all of these parasites , Jeff said they were his friends and they needed jobs. Welcome to the country club .

Jerry felt they needed to develop new talent in order for the promotion to succeed. Time has proven Jerry right . 

The big question is will Jeff Jarrett make himself and Karen the focal points of a new vanity promotion or will he try to launch a legit money making promotion ? Who knows ?

If he smart he will use free agents , instead of trying to raid TNA and ROH. Also I tried to form an alliance with ROH & NJPW , instead of trying to steal away talent . I guess will see on April 7.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

He already formed an alliance with AAA. Since AAA and NOAH have a relationship, I guess NOAH since New Japan has two american alliances and Wrestle 1 is with TNA.


----------



## heyman deciple

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



Memphis Fan said:


> I read an interview with Jerry Jarrett. He said that TNA was hampered by every loser from WCW joining the promotion. He confronted Jeff about wasting money on all of these parasites , Jeff said they were his friends and they needed jobs. Welcome to the country club .
> 
> Jerry felt they needed to develop new talent in order for the promotion to succeed. Time has proven Jerry right .
> 
> The big question is will Jeff Jarrett make himself and Karen the focal points of a new vanity promotion or will he try to launch a legit money making promotion ? Who knows ?
> 
> If he smart he will use free agents , instead of trying to raid TNA and ROH. Also I tried to form an alliance with ROH & NJPW , instead of trying to steal away talent . I guess will see on April 7.


Jerry was also classily cheap, He never wanted to pay for stars! He'd rather pay for young, cheap guys. He didnt have to pay shit. Jeff was maybe thinking spend money to Make money.


----------



## Bookockey

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

My main concern is that Jeff has always been a big fan of Vince Russo. Sure his dad was a cheapskate, but TNA wants pay cuts so what is the difference? At least Jerry knew wrestling, when he saw what a mess TNA was becoming Jerry was smart enough to get out. 

I suspect Jeff will try to have cooperation agreements to avoid anyone getting raided or having to increase pay. Others might be smart to go along since they only need certain guys on certain dates.


----------



## Memphis Fan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

People always say Jerry Jarrett was cheap. Nick Gulas was cheap , Jerry was a smart business man . Jarrett paid money if you drew fans . If you did not draw you were out of luck .. Guys like Steve Keirn , Stan Lane , Jimmy Hart , Jimmy Valiant , Joe Leduc , Austin Idol etc , made great money working for Jerry . After the WWF expansion things went south . That when you get the Steve Austin , Cactus Jack $ 40 type payouts. So saying Jerry Jarrett is cheap depends on your point of view .


----------



## Memphis Fan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

As for Jeff spending money on talent. The Chosen One hired Vince Russo , Disco Inferno , BG James , Billy Gunn , Scott Hall , Kevin Nash , Jeff hardy and Sting. All way past their and just a burden on the company. They did bring in Christian and Kurt Angle , who both could work and draw money,.

He should have booked talent the Briscoes , Colt Cabana, Kevin Steen , El Generico , instead of reliving the past. We will see how he does with a second chance .


----------



## Real Punk

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

He need to build original talent and have some indie guys who are unknown and make them bigger like what ECW and ROH did.

And not fill it up with ex WWE and TNA guys,and risk becoming TNA version 2.


----------



## Violent By Design

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



Phantango said:


> Also consider that they didn't have a lot of the wrestlers under contract during the early days so Jarrett was really the only one they could 100% rely on.
> 
> Most of the geezers that came and went in the last 4-5 years I'd more blame on Dixie Carter, Vince Russo and/or Spike TV.


From what I've read, a lot of that stuff was still Jarret's fault. He had a lot of creative control even after selling TNA. He's also the guy who brought Vince Russo in, so he deserves the blame for any bad ideas Vince came up with.

I respect Jeff for helping TNA, but a large reason of why TNA is bad is because Jeff didn't listen to his father. His dad ran hell of a promotion back in the day, it's a shame Jerry couldn't call the shots.


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



CenaBoy4Life said:


> what names could they possibly get? Masters, carlito, haas? Then people would bash it just like TNA for using WWE mid-carders.


Current free agents with name value consist of:

AJ Styles (Probably a definite pick up because of the friendship between AJ and Jarrett), Carlito (Not a huge name but "okay"), Chris Masters (Definite pick up in my mind), John Hennigan (Another guy I'd definitely pick up), Melina (Bring him in with Hennigan if the price is right), Scott Steiner (Up there in age but still in shape and can still go)

Throw in Jarrett who will probably wrestle and that's a passable main event scene early on. If Jarrett has the dough Sin Cara could be a good pick up for him (And he claims he owns the Sin Cara name as well) and a few middle level talents such as Ted DiBiase Jr, Chavo Guerrero Jr, Tommy Dreamer etc.

It's pretty slim pickings in the "names" department to be honest. Only a few definite pick ups.


----------



## RoosterSmith

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



SOR said:


> Current free agents with name value consist of:
> 
> AJ Styles (Probably a definite pick up because of the friendship between AJ and Jarrett), Carlito (Not a huge name but "okay"), Chris Masters (Definite pick up in my mind), John Hennigan (Another guy I'd definitely pick up), Melina (Bring him in with Hennigan if the price is right), Scott Steiner (Up there in age but still in shape and can still go)
> 
> Throw in Jarrett who will probably wrestle and that's a passable main event scene early on. If Jarrett has the dough Sin Cara could be a good pick up for him (And he claims he owns the Sin Cara name as well) and a few middle level talents such as Ted DiBiase Jr, Chavo Guerrero Jr, Tommy Dreamer etc.
> 
> It's pretty slim pickings in the "names" department to be honest. Only a few definite pick ups.


I think the big expense in wrestling right now is production. I think there's a lot of good indie talent out there that wouldn't cost a penny. 

If they can put on a good show that looks nice, with characters and storylines, over time people won't give a fuck who's in it. 

I like everybody you mentioned but if I were Jeff I'd grab one or two. I'd focus more on the story lines and business. Make sure they can afford to do shows for X amount of time. 

Bonus if they get a good TV deal that actually helps out the company.


----------



## Memphis Fan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



SOR said:


> Current free agents with name value consist of:
> 
> AJ Styles (Probably a definite pick up because of the friendship between AJ and Jarrett), Carlito (Not a huge name but "okay"), Chris Masters (Definite pick up in my mind), John Hennigan (Another guy I'd definitely pick up), Melina (Bring him in with Hennigan if the price is right), Scott Steiner (Up there in age but still in shape and can still go)
> 
> Throw in Jarrett who will probably wrestle and that's a passable main event scene early on. If Jarrett has the dough Sin Cara could be a good pick up for him (And he claims he owns the Sin Cara name as well) and a few middle level talents such as Ted DiBiase Jr, Chavo Guerrero Jr, Tommy Dreamer etc.
> 
> It's pretty slim pickings in the "names" department to be honest. Only a few definite pick ups.


AJ Styles is going to work for New Japan . AJ already has a deal with ROH for North America . ROH can give him at least 30 dates per year . Between NJPW tours /ROH dates /US Indys one shots /Overseas tours AJ stands to earn a large sum of money . I cannot see AJ walking away from NJPW & ROH for Jeff Jarrett .

Scott Steiner has had drop foot for years and wears a brace on one foot . The guy can hardly move anymore.


----------



## RoosterSmith

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



Memphis Fan said:


> AJ Styles is going to work for New Japan . AJ already has a deal with ROH for North America . ROH can give him at least 30 dates per year . Between NJPW tours /ROH dates /US Indys one shots /Overseas tours AJ stands to earn a large sum of money . I cannot see AJ walking away from NJPW & ROH for Jeff Jarrett .
> 
> Scott Steiner has had drop foot for years and wears a brace on one foot . The guy can hardly move anymore.


30 dates seems kind of high to me? Are you sure that's the deal? 

Good news for ROH if that's true. I hope some of them are TV tapings because Lord knows they used to wait six weeks between tapings in the past and it made their show unwatchable.


----------



## Memphis Fan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



RoosterSmith said:


> 30 dates seems kind of high to me? Are you sure that's the deal?
> 
> Good news for ROH if that's true. I hope some of them are TV tapings because Lord knows they used to wait six weeks between tapings in the past and it made their show unwatchable.


I went to their website and counted 38 events in 2013, that includes tv tapings . They have ran 7 shows in 2014 , with another 10 dates announced on the website. It is only March so they are on pace to run 35 to 40 dates this year. 

Aj has a pretty sweet setup if he tours NJPW 3 to 4 times per year . uses ROH to anchor his N. American schedule, works select indy US indies and gets his asking price for UK and European dates . 

Maybe he can still works dates for Jarrett and keep his current ser uo ? We shall see.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Signing AJ will instantly be criticized. The " same shit,different day" theory.


----------



## RoosterSmith

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



Memphis Fan said:


> I went to their website and counted 38 events in 2013, that includes tv tapings . They have ran 7 shows in 2014 , with another 10 dates announced on the website. It is only March so they are on pace to run 35 to 40 dates this year.
> 
> Aj has a pretty sweet setup if he tours NJPW 3 to 4 times per year . uses ROH to anchor his N. American schedule, works select indy US indies and gets his asking price for UK and European dates .
> 
> Maybe he can still works dates for Jarrett and keep his current ser uo ? We shall see.


That's awesome. Hopefully they'll be able to get their big attractions on TV more often. Back to back weeks and such. 

That's a rough travel schedule, Japan, the East Coast ... whew ... 

But if he stopped doing Japan he should be able to do it if both companies were cool with it. 

And who knows, if this takes a while to get off the ground that Japan contract might be over. 



USAUSA1 said:


> Signing AJ will instantly be criticized. The " same shit,different day" theory.


True. But who cares? Jarrett may have the connections to do something cool. I want AJ in that kind of situation. 

People are always gonna jump to conclusions.


----------



## CrAvEnRaven

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Dont know if this has been posted

At least we know its wrestling now

http://dailywrestlingnews.com/big-day-jeff-jarrett-wrestlemania-xxx/


----------



## Lariatoh!

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Karen's got that Velvet Sky plastic surgery face going on now...

But getting back to the promotion. The Ra Ka King thing was said to be very much all Jarrett and not really a TNA brand at the time. So I can hazard to guess that guys like Masters, Gallows might be a part of this.


----------



## KweeWee

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

AAA and old TNA talent I assume. Or pretty much the Ring Ka King roster.


----------



## KweeWee

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Actually Kaz, Daniels and AJ Styles are three guys who I definitely see him signing now they are done with TNA.


----------



## GothicBohemian

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

^ AJ is doubtful, unless it would offer him comparable income with less travel than a combined NJPW/ROH situation. Kaz and Daniels? Maybe. I’m not sure what options they have atm beyond free agenting on the indy scene if they don’t re-up with TNA.


----------



## Real Punk

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

There has been some talk on Twitter that Jeff was in talks with Kevin Kelinrock this morning,but since this was on Twitter and not a official site who knows.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Jeff should be shooting for young unknowns and make stars out of them. There's no real value in any of the name the people listed. Start fresh and start anew.


----------



## Real Punk

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



Ham and Egger said:


> Jeff should be shooting for young unknowns and make stars out of them. There's no real value in any of the name the people listed. Start fresh and start anew.


That is what I said.


----------



## Concrete

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Don't underestimate the value of a relatively known wrestler. Not saying a roster full of them but they can give that much more when gaining traction.


----------



## heyman deciple

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

You need a handful of stars and known wrestlers just for star power, to give the unknowns the rub, ect.

Let's say five brand name wrestlers perhaps aj styles, shelton Benjamin, Charlie haas, Matt hardy, Chris masters.


----------



## Memphis Fan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Let's throw out anyone that is under contract elsewhere. You could start with: John Morrison , Ted DiBiase , Jr, and Chris Masters . Former WWE talents , known to the masses . They would be your main event guys.

Then I added some lesser known veterans. Names would be Rhino , Colt Cabana , Sonjay Dutt , Joey Ryan , Rich Ortiz and Matt Striker . You need some older guys to work with the new talent.

Next , I would add long time indy guys that have yet to break out.Brian Cage , Willie Mack , Luke Hawx , Jigsaw , Masada and Scorpio Sky would be free agents that Jarrett could book.

Then , I would add the total unknowns or little known to the roster. The Reno Scum , Scott Summers , Ryan Genesis , Papadon , Facade , Timothy Thatcher , Oliver John , Steve Anthony , Vordell Walker , Shawn Schultz , Jason Kincaid, Sigmon , and Scott Phoenix would be the type of young talent to look to stock a new promotion.

All free agents . No WWE , TNA , ROH , DGUSA or NJPW talent. Just free agents. I just name a few of the top of my head, I am sure there are many more unsigned talents available.


----------



## TNA is Here

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



Memphis Fan said:


> I read an interview with Jerry Jarrett. He said that TNA was hampered by every loser from WCW joining the promotion. He confronted Jeff about wasting money on all of these parasites , Jeff said they were his friends and they needed jobs. Welcome to the country club .
> 
> Jerry felt they needed to develop new talent in order for the promotion to succeed. Time has proven Jerry right .
> 
> The big question is will Jeff Jarrett make himself and Karen the focal points of a new vanity promotion or will he try to launch a legit money making promotion ? Who knows ?
> 
> If he smart he will use free agents , instead of trying to raid TNA and ROH. Also I tried to form an alliance with ROH & NJPW , instead of trying to steal away talent . I guess will see on April 7.


First that would means that Jerry's son, Jeff was also a parasite from WCW and WWE. 

Secondly, it's not so much that TNA hired former guys from WCW/WWE but that they hired the has-beens. They chose to bring in guys like Scott Hall and Nash and Steiner when in my opinion they should have given guys like Mike Awesome and Sean O'Haire and Lance Storm a chance.


----------



## TNA is Here

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



Memphis Fan said:


> Let's throw out anyone that is under contract elsewhere. You could start with: John Morrison , Ted DiBiase , Jr, and Chris Masters . Former WWE talents , known to the masses . They would be your main event guys.
> 
> Then I added some lesser known veterans. Names would be Rhino , Colt Cabana , Sonjay Dutt , Joey Ryan , Rich Ortiz and Matt Striker . You need some older guys to work with the new talent.
> 
> Next , I would add long time indy guys that have yet to break out.Brian Cage , Willie Mack , Luke Hawx , Jigsaw , Masada and Scorpio Sky would be free agents that Jarrett could book.
> 
> Then , I would add the total unknowns or little known to the roster. The Reno Scum , Scott Summers , Ryan Genesis , Papadon , Facade , Timothy Thatcher , Oliver John , Steve Anthony , Vordell Walker , Shawn Schultz , Jason Kincaid, Sigmon , and Scott Phoenix would be the type of young talent to look to stock a new promotion.
> 
> All free agents . No WWE , TNA , ROH , DGUSA or NJPW talent. Just free agents. I just name a few of the top of my head, I am sure there are many more unsigned talents available.


Not sure about Dibiase Jr. though he's kind of bland. I'd rather have Chris Hero as main event guy.


----------



## Memphis Fan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Yeah , DiBiase , JR. is kind of bland. I put him on the list because the casual fan would know him or his father. Hero would be good, but I left guys that work for ROH/DGUSA off the list.


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



TNA is Here said:


> First that would means that Jerry's son, Jeff was also a parasite from WCW and WWE.
> 
> Secondly, it's not so much that TNA hired former guys from WCW/WWE but that they hired the has-beens. They chose to bring in guys like Scott Hall and Nash and Steiner when in my opinion they should have given guys like Mike Awesome and Sean O'Haire and Lance Storm a chance.


All three of those guys were signed to WWE at the time.

People talk about early TNA bringing in has beens and maybe they were but early on they desperately needed well known guys. They had great up and comers on their undercards but very little in terms of main event talent. Hell, Brian Lawler was a main eventer in TNA for a little bit. That's how desperate they were early on.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Names off the top of my head...

Alex Shelley
AJ Styles
Petey Williams
Colt Cabana
Mick Foley
Carlito
Shelton Benjamin
Charlie Hass
Ken Shamrock


----------



## Memphis Fan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



TNA is Here said:


> First that would means that Jerry's son, Jeff was also a parasite from WCW and WWE.
> 
> Secondly, it's not so much that TNA hired former guys from WCW/WWE but that they hired the has-beens. They chose to bring in guys like Scott Hall and Nash and Steiner when in my opinion they should have given guys like Mike Awesome and Sean O'Haire and Lance Storm a chance.


 I don't disagree with your points . The WCW / WWF has beens have killed TNA I was relating Jerry Jarrett 's point of view . Time has proven him right about a start up promotion hirng expensive talent that cannot or won't work. .

I agree that Storm and Awesome would have drawn money , but they were not Jeff 's friends.


----------



## Lariatoh!

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Bring Nigel -Desmond Wolfe -McGuinness out of retirement. He is as good as Bryan and exceptional on the mic. I would centre my entire company around that guy.

Super, super talent Jarrett, throw your cheque book at him!!!


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



heyman deciple said:


> You need a handful of stars and known wrestlers just for star power, to give the unknowns the rub, ect.
> 
> Let's say five brand name wrestlers perhaps aj styles, shelton Benjamin, Charlie haas, Matt hardy, Chris masters.


These guys aren't brand name wrestlers. They haven't increased attendance in ROH in any way. Maybe in small bum fuck indy fed but they don't have any real value. The only true value is the brand of the company and how it reaches out to its fans. If Jarrett can find the investors and get the right cable channel he could have something profitable without a single "brand name" wrestler.


----------



## Pinball Wizard Graves

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



Chan Hung said:


> Names off the top of my head...
> 
> Alex Shelley
> AJ Styles
> Petey Williams
> Colt Cabana
> Mick Foley
> Carlito
> Shelton Benjamin
> Charlie Hass
> Ken Shamrock


Shelley is under contract with NJPW. 

Mick Foley, I believe, is still under some type of WWE contract that will probably not allow him to be apart of any show that is not televised. 

Hass retired. 

Ken Shamrock is working as a bodyguard for 50 Cent.

So those four are definitely out.


Carlito, Cabana, and Styles wouldn't be a bad start. No one has Trent? locked into a contract, so I would hope JJ would try and scoop him up as well as Chris Masters (they worked before in RKK). That would be 5 solid talents for the promotion. Toss in Johnny Gargano, Brian Cage, Jay Bradley, and The Young Bucks and that's 10 very talented guys to build the company around. I honestly hope JJ gets Striker for their commentary team as he is the Gorilla Monsoon of the 21st century. I'd be interested to see a KO/Diva division for the new company if the new company had its mindset on having: Sarah Stock, Cheerleader Melissa, Shantelle Taylor, and Amazing Kong as its top four girls.


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Why is fucking Carlito on EVERYONE's goddamn list?


----------



## pgi86

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



Thomas Batista said:


> Hass retired.
> 
> Ken Shamrock is working as a bodyguard for 50 Cent.


Haas' retirement didn't stick. He's worked a few indy dates in Texas these past few months.

Shamrock has been doing some indy shots lately as well.


----------



## heyman deciple

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



Chismo said:


> Why is fucking Carlito on EVERYONE's goddamn list?


Not on my list, he's lazy as fuck and clearly doesn't care.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Carlito is good to have as a veteran mid carder and of course appeal to the hispanic demo.


----------



## Violent By Design

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

People mentioning has been WWE mid carders. Come on now. Guys like Carlito and Charlie Hass are damage goods.

Also, how is Stryker the Gorilla Monsoon of the 21st century, and what does that even mean?


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Only WWE guy they should look at is Masters and repackage him.

Guys like Carlito, Morrison, WGTT etc. should all be avoided.

lol'd at 50 year old Ken Shamrock.


----------



## heyman deciple

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



Violent By Design said:


> People mentioning has been WWE mid carders. Come on now. Guys like Carlito and Charlie Hass are damage goods.
> 
> Also, how is Stryker the Gorilla Monsoon of the 21st century, and what does that even mean?


I like striker, He's knowledgeable, easy to listen to, ect but he's not gorilla monsoon.


----------



## Pinball Wizard Graves

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



heyman deciple said:


> I like striker, He's knowledgeable, easy to listen to, ect but he's not gorilla monsoon.


If anyone has ever heard Gorilla's commentary, the parallels to striker are pretty obvious.

Carlito, Morrison, and Masters have all shown to be very good and still capable of putting on a good match post-WWE.


----------



## manchesterdud

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

sign colt cabana!! 

that is all


----------



## Joe88

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

I wonder if Jarrett has any other plans if WWE signs with Viacom stations. I would beleive that will rule out him putting this show on CMT since they are a Viacom owned property.


----------



## Violent By Design

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



Thomas Batista said:


> If anyone has ever heard Gorilla's commentary, the parallels to striker are pretty obvious.


I've heard Gorilla Monsoon and it clearly isn't obvious to me. Care to elaborate?


----------



## It'sTrue It'sTrue!

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



heyman deciple said:


> Not on my list, he's lazy as fuck and clearly doesn't care.


that's his gimmick.


----------



## Real Punk

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

I don't know if this has been up.



http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/460295-jeff-jarrett-promotion-update


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Devin looks a bit like crimson minus the shitty tatts.


----------



## guru of wrestling

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

lol at the shots at TNA and ROH some people never stop whinging.

If this rumour is true i look forward to another promotion like someone else in this thread said id prefer it to be more like WWE/TNA with storylines than ROH.

Also using ex WWE/TNA superstars IS a good idea.Seems to be the trendy thing to say around here to only want indy guys.

Obviously id want Striker there as well


----------



## Dot Pixis

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

The only ex-WWE guys I'd want are Chris Masters, John Morrison and Trent. Ted DiBiase would be an OK pick too. Rhino if he can still go.


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

That Devin guy has probably killed any deal he could have possibly had by blowing the entire surprise and leaking it to the dirt sheets.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Sign Kevin Steen, make him the superstar Samoa Joe never was.

Jimmy Jacobs, Rich Swann would be amazing pick ups too.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



SOR said:


> That Devin guy has probably killed any deal he could have possibly had by blowing the entire surprise and leaking it to the dirt sheets.


He didn't really say anything.


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



USAUSA1 said:


> He didn't really say anything.





> Additionally, former WWE developmental talent and indie wrestler Devin Driscoll has been informing people that he will be working with the new Jarrett promotion.


Correct me if I'm wrong because I haven't watched all of Jeff's videos but isn't the fact that he's starting a new promotion meant to be a secret until April 7th?


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Yeah but it's not really a secret. Nothing that will make JJ stop working with the guy.


----------



## Canadian

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

I think announcing this the day after Wrestlemania is a an idiotic idea at best.

From a guy works in media I can tell you that all the PR and media will be focused entirely on post WM results/hoopla in addition to the anticipated hype of the killer RAW that usually ensues.

I believe he should wait it out until at least May. No need to rush this.


----------



## Trifektah

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Put JR on commentary and focus on in ring action I'll be watching for sure.


----------



## ThenWo/WCW

*Jeff Jarrett Promotion Update: CMT TV Deal?, Kurt angle Rumors*



> The belief among many, and this is just locker room talk, is that Jeff Jarrett’s new promotion will start in January and CMT would be their cable television home.
> 
> The CMT rumors come from the fact that Toby Keith, who is rumored to be a big part of the financial backing of the company, has close connections with that network.
> 
> The rumors going around TNA is that Kurt Angle could likely be the lead star of Jarrett’s new promotion. While Angle and Jarrett have obviously had their issues in the past, the two are said to be on good terms right now.
> 
> Angle’s contract with TNA is set to expire in the fall. Because of what happened with other high-paying contracts in TNA, such as Hulk Hogan, Sting and AJ Styles, many feel that Angle staying without taking a dramatic pay cut is unlikely.
> 
> One of the key ideas of Jarrett’s new promotion is to introduce a lot of new faces to the U.S. national scene. Jarrett has been doing a lot of talent scouting at independent wrestling events, as well as looking at videos of guys that people are recommending to him, including a lot of international talent.
> 
> Finally, there is talk that the promotion would open with a Jeff and Karen Jarrett reality show, a vehicle designed to build to the launch of their television show and the promotion itself a few months later.


 Wrestling Observer Newsletter)


----------



## Real Punk

*Re: Jeff Jarrett Promotion Update: CMT TV Deal?, Kurt angle Rumors*

If it is going to be on on CTM it could flop,Becuase a lot of country music fan won't like wrestling.


----------



## OhMan22

*Re: Jeff Jarrett Promotion Update: CMT TV Deal?, Kurt angle Rumors*

Angle needs to retire before he kills himself in the ring.


----------



## Real Punk

*Re: Jeff Jarrett Promotion Update: CMT TV Deal?, Kurt angle Rumors*

Like MTV WSX I will give it seven episodes and that it done.

After all the rumours this one a bit of a downer for me,I thought Jeff would have gave us something like AAA Mexico.


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett Promotion Update: CMT TV Deal?, Kurt angle Rumors*

Don't we have an existing thread for this?


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft

*Re: Jeff Jarrett Promotion Update: CMT TV Deal?, Kurt angle Rumors*

Judging by the incredible heights Kurt Angle took TNA when he joined their company in 2006 at 37, I cannot wait to see how much higher he will take another company in 2015 at 46!


----------



## Gandalf

*Re: Jeff Jarrett Promotion Update: CMT TV Deal?, Kurt angle Rumors*

hahah kurt angle said he wants to end his career in the wwe, and i guarantee they would offer a bigger contract than jarret.

the guy stole his wife, i would tell him to spend all the money on the promotion, and promise to wrestle for him to, and then go to WWE after TNA contract ends and make jarret go bankrupt.


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft

*Re: Jeff Jarrett Promotion Update: CMT TV Deal?, Kurt angle Rumors*

I have a feeling WWE told him he can only return to in ring action over VInce's dead body or something. He will never pass their physical. Maybe Kurt wants to retire his career in WWE at the biggest stage, but reality prevents him from doing so.


----------



## GothicBohemian

*Re: Jeff Jarrett Promotion Update: CMT TV Deal?, Kurt angle Rumors*

I can’t think of fewer people I picture joining a new promotion, headlined by a Jeff and Karen Jarrett reality show, with all the growing pains and potential failure that comes with launching a show, than 2014 Kurt Angle. 

Weird story this.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: Jeff Jarrett Promotion Update: CMT TV Deal?, Kurt angle Rumors*

Holy Shit..i was saying on another thread, the Jeff Jarrett one about Country Music Station actually sponsoring this :lol :lol

I could be right haha


----------



## BWRBrett

*Re: Jeff Jarrett Promotion Update: CMT TV Deal?, Kurt angle Rumors*

Jarrett should go all out to get CM Punk.


----------



## FenceMan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett Promotion Update: CMT TV Deal?, Kurt angle Rumors*

This could be good if booked properly. If its just another way for Jarrett to make himself a champion it will flop hard though. Man has never been over and never will be.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett Promotion Update: CMT TV Deal?, Kurt angle Rumors*



BWRBrett said:


> Jarrett should go all out to get CM Punk.


Agreed.

Unless Jeff is scared to approach him. He's worth a hundred broken down Kurt Angle's.


----------



## TNA is Here

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Well at least now we know it's gonna be a wrestling promotion. 

But from what they said, I have the feeling it's gonna be a bunch of young cheap talent and one big star like Angle. Not a lot of guys in their 30s that are waiting like Punk/Styles/Hero. I guess JJ wants to follow the 2002 TNA model. Personaly I don't like lucha some I don't care about his AAA relations. Maybe Judas Messiah but that's it. 

I hope down the line he hires Pope at least.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

I'm actually excited to see where this goes and I hope it's a huge success tbh..

If it's anything like 2003-2006 TNA then it can be brilliant.


----------



## pgi86

*Re: Jeff Jarrett Promotion Update: CMT TV Deal?, Kurt angle Rumors*



Real Punk said:


> Like MTV WSX I will give it seven episodes and that it done.


Well, if Jarrett's new show debuts with a 1.0 rating and then by episode three half the audience is already gone like it was with WSX then Jarrett's show should be cancelled...

On a different note, just read that Bert Prentice is once again running shows in Tennessee and Jarrett will be working some of his shows. It really is 2002 all over again. lol


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

I reported the Bert Prentice a long time ago. You have to go through him to use the fairgrounds and JJ already contacted him about using the building. Its a good pro wrestling building.

WSX didn't last because MTV didn't give the show a chance. They only promoted the first episode,literally. Big Vision made a lot of money off WSX short life. I think like $300,000 per episode they made from MTV. 

AAA suppose to start taping their US show in August. I don't see alot of lucha guys coming that much. He didn't use lucha guys regularly in TNA early days. I think Juvi was the only regular and that was because his WCW fame. I don't expect lucha guys to be regulars. 

Punk is not going, he is a WWE loyalist at this point like Jericho. Styles is not attractive or a draw anymore for me to care. I guess Styles can be use in a Jerry Lynn role to create the next exciting high flyer. Hero is cool I guess.

The best thing for this promotion is to create gimmicks and characters out the gate. TNA never focus on characters and it really hurt them.


----------



## TNA is Here

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Punk is way too much of an independant mind to compare him to Jericho. Y2J has been slaving on the E for too long. Even when treated like garbage. 

Punk is a super-rebel, he'll do what the fuck he wants. And leaving the E for the time being has been proof of this. He doesn't even give a fuck about Mania or "Mania money".


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

I welcome a new promotion on a National level. Competition makes the business and people in the business that much better. Always.

I would caution that if he isn't done and isn't with TNA, you KNOW Russo is lurking around this promotion. You just know.

I would say if this promotion were to get AJ Styles, Bad Influence, Chris Hero, and CM Punk (no chance, really) then I say we got something here.


----------



## Sin City Saint

*Re: Jeff Jarrett Promotion Update: CMT TV Deal?, Kurt angle Rumors*



FenceMan said:


> This could be good if booked properly. If its just another way for Jarrett to make himself a champion it will flop hard though. Man has never been over and never will be.


He was good as a mid carder IMO. Shouldn't have went the route of booking himself as Heavyweight Champion so many times though IMO. Hopefully he takes more of a backseat to his new promotion (assuming it actually launches)...


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Let's hope the rumoured reality show doesn't take off to such an extent that Jeff & Karen decide that they need to be all over the actual wrestling show.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Forget wrestling, reality show is the way to go. It would probably get higher ratings than the wrestling show.


----------



## roadkill_

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

TBS rumored to be interesting in TV.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

TBS? Interesting. Is there anyone other than WrestleZone reporting that?


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Court Bauer pitch a wrestling related project to Turner recently and they are not interested in any wrestling related projects. They would listen but they just going to turn it down. 

Channels like CMT, ION and WGN America is their best REALISTIC bet.


----------



## Teach

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

With what TNA got in ratings this week, I think its time to jump to the Jarretts bandwagon...


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

What can you really do with this reality idea concept? Assuming it's a 1 hour show for 8 weeks the only thing I can think of is scouting talent, meeting talent, Organizing the shows but that sounds all pretty boring and definitely not something you can drag out for 8 weeks.

If it's a reality show on the Jarrett's life that's not something I'd want to watch either. It will be interesting to see what they can do with it.


----------



## Concrete

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Yeah, Jarrett isn't much of a name outside of wrestling(even within he's kinda minor big picture) so a reality show based on...okay I don't know what you were thinking it would be on, producing a wrestling show? I doubt a single person would really care outside of wrestling fans.


----------



## SnoopSystem

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*



Phantango said:


> Considering most of the people who helped build TNA in the early days and were really the backbone of the company (X Division wrestlers especially), Jarrett has a chance to pretty much start over, except this time with the knowledge of what works and what doesn't and how TNA are operating right now, at least that's what I'd assume.
> 
> Also am I the only one who would mark out huge for a Jim Ross/Don West commentary team? :mark:


Better hire great writers and production crew. Some old star power will be great too, but gotta create huge stars out of the young wrestlers. Amazing characters have the potential to rival that of WWE, but not every company is focused on that. WWE is more about entertainment, that's why lots of people like the characters more than the actual wrestling skills.


----------



## Concrete

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

DON WEST!!!


----------



## roadkill_

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

I hate Don 'Oversell' West.


----------



## Teach

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

I will take heel Don West over Tenay and Tazz....


----------



## Mon Joxley

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

If he gets Don West on board he's got my support.

Also, to those saying Jeff Jarrett has no star power, he was the only reason I watched Spring Breakers


----------



## GothicBohemian

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Whoa, wait a minute. Am I missing something or are people are getting carried away? Bringing in Punk? Challenging the WWE? Granted, those examples are more extreme than most but I saw a poll where people were voting this the potential #2 promotion of 2015, so there's some serious hype here. What's gotten everyone so excited so fast?

There isn’t even a guaranteed tv show with talent hired yet, and it’s being spearheaded by the same guy who ended up letting TNA go to Panda. Why do so many folks expect something amazing this go around? So far, most of the promotional material has consisted of youtube videos featuring lots of Karen; this, and the oft-mentioned reality show link, doesn’t scream brilliant revolution in pro wrestling to me. 

If Jarrett and his fellow investors can get a viable, small wrestling company off the ground from scratch nowadays good for them, and it would be nice to see, but I'm going to wait until there are actual announcements before I start speculating on big name hires and solid television contracts.


----------



## Violent By Design

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Oh God, people wishing for Don West?


----------



## Algernon

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

The biggest X-factor in all this is whether TNA will still be in business by the end of 2014. Lets face it, without a TV deal, TNA is finished. Hell, we might find this out in a month if WWE jumps back to Viacom with their new TV deal. 

There's just too much of a conflict of interest with having TNA and JJ's promotion on the same family of networks. CMT is a Viacom property just like Spike. Even if they could co-exist, Jarrett's promotion would probably air on a Tuesday, Wednesday Saturday night if they don't want to face competition.

I agree with Jeff Jarrett going all out for CM Punk. all he can say is no. There are no other legit relevant stars out there that are free agents or will be free Agents. CM Punk is the only guy. Even if they have to pay him stupid money to get him, they should try. We've never had a Punk vs Angle match and I think another Punk/hardy feud would be money.


----------



## roadkill_

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



Algernon said:


> The biggest X-factor in all this is whether TNA will still be in business by the end of 2014. Lets face it, without a TV deal, TNA is finished. Hell, we might find this out in a month if WWE jumps back to Viacom with their new TV deal.
> 
> There's just too much of a conflict of interest with having TNA and JJ's promotion on the same family of networks. CMT is a Viacom property just like Spike. Even if they could co-exist, Jarrett's promotion would probably air on a Tuesday, Wednesday Saturday night if they don't want to face competition.
> 
> I agree with Jeff Jarrett going all out for CM Punk. all he can say is no. There are no other legit relevant stars out there that are free agents or will be free Agents. CM Punk is the only guy. Even if they have to pay him stupid money to get him, they should try. We've never had a Punk vs Angle match and I think another Punk/hardy feud would be money.


I think people are underestimating the trouble TNA is in.


----------



## Riddle101

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



Violent By Design said:


> Oh God, people wishing for Don West?


I believe he was good with merchandise. So it might be good the bring him back if he can help with merchandise.


----------



## RoosterSmith

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



Concrete said:


> DON WEST!!!


I used to hate Don West. Why the hell do I miss him so much? 




GothicBohemian said:


> Whoa, wait a minute. Am I missing something or are people are getting carried away? Bringing in Punk? Challenging the WWE? Granted, those examples are more extreme than most but I saw a poll where people were voting this the potential #2 promotion of 2015, so there's some serious hype here. What's gotten everyone so excited so fast?
> 
> There isn’t even a guaranteed tv show with talent hired yet, and it’s being spearheaded by the same guy who ended up letting TNA go to Panda. Why do so many folks expect something amazing this go around? So far, most of the promotional material has consisted of youtube videos featuring lots of Karen; this, and the oft-mentioned reality show link, doesn’t scream brilliant revolution in pro wrestling to me.
> 
> If Jarrett and his fellow investors can get a viable, small wrestling company off the ground from scratch nowadays good for them, and it would be nice to see, but I'm going to wait until there are actual announcements before I start speculating on big name hires and solid television contracts.


MARK MY WORDS! THIS WILL BE THE MOST SIGNIFICANT EVENT SINCE QUANTUM LEAP! THIS IS THE WWE KILLER! VINCE FEARS JARRETT PRO WRESTLING!!! 

WE'RE GOING STREAKING! WE'RE GOING STREAKING!!! SOMEBODY'S GONNA GET PREGNANT!!! 

Nah, you're right that's a little much. I think it's a shame that the Jarrett 10 dollar PPV model didn't work. It was such a great deal. 

At the end of the day. Jarrett couldn't make it work once. However, Maybe with that Keith money he could? Maybe. 

The thing is, being able to make money is just as important as having start up money. 

There are people who can't generate a profit no matter how much money they use. It's nice to have more money than less. But there are a lot of people who get rich and go broke. 

Some people can't make a profit with a few thousand dollars, let alone a few million.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

It's not just keith's money.

It's a consortium.


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



Algernon said:


> The biggest X-factor in all this is whether TNA will still be in business by the end of 2014. Lets face it, without a TV deal, TNA is finished. Hell, we might find this out in a month if WWE jumps back to Viacom with their new TV deal.
> 
> There's just too much of a conflict of interest with having TNA and JJ's promotion on the same family of networks. CMT is a Viacom property just like Spike. Even if they could co-exist, Jarrett's promotion would probably air on a Tuesday, Wednesday Saturday night if they don't want to face competition.
> 
> I agree with Jeff Jarrett going all out for CM Punk. all he can say is no. There are no other legit relevant stars out there that are free agents or will be free Agents. CM Punk is the only guy. Even if they have to pay him stupid money to get him, they should try. We've never had a Punk vs Angle match and I think another Punk/hardy feud would be money.


Will the ******* target audience appreciate the promiscuous, straight edge, atheist from Chicago?


----------



## Last Chancery

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



P.H. Hatecraft said:


> Will the ******* target audience appreciate the promiscuous, straight edge, atheist from Chicago?


As a top heel, absolutely.


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

I do question how much CM Punk would want for this thing. In an interview he said once he was done with wrestling he was going to buy a house in the mountains and never be seen again so he's clearly at the point (Within 5 years) that he's just going to disappear from every form of wrestling.

You figure he'd be on 1 million a year in WWE at least and once you include bonuses, merchandise etc that number would probably be in the 2 or mid 2 range. I don't think he'd sign with this thing for less than that amount of money unless he had some kind of affinity with Jarrett or someone within that group.

I imagine they could afford him if they wanted to but 2.5 million a year could be 4-5 big name signings and some lower end talent. They could fund their entire companies roster with that kind of money.

It'd be interesting but I think it's unlikely unless Punk has loyalty to someone within the company or really wants to stick it to WWE (Which he probably doesn't)


----------



## TNA is Here

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Again if Punk is burned out on WWE schedule and wants to make some money while not working as much, for the right price he could be tempted to go into another venture.

Even more if he's somehow frustrated and can use his character the way he wants. 

That's sort of the way WCW approached Hogan back in the day. They didn't just go "Hogan is a free agent, let's grab him!". And Hogan himself had no idea what he wanted to do next. It's really a chance encounter with EB where EB shot the breeze with Hulk and said:"you're not doing anything right now, would you be interested to come see what we're doing and maybe something could come of it". And the rest is history. 

It's a shame there's not a big wrestling company outthere with money yet having a sort of ECW-like spirit of freedom and creativity in its approach cause Punk would be perfect for it.


----------



## OhMan22

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Punk is done with wrestling


----------



## GothicBohemian

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Punk doesn’t strike me as someone who lives and breathes wrestling at this point in his life. He doesn’t need the work and signing on as a top talent in a start-up requires dedication and a love for the business (or, in lieu of those, a lack of other life options). I think he might be ready for his mountain top house, not a time-consuming wrestling challenge.


----------



## Dimas75

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



RoosterSmith said:


> I used to hate Don West. Why the hell do I miss him so much?


Blame Taz. Don West wasnt very good as commentator, but after we got Taz as replacement all of a sudden Don West looks decent. But if Don West returns as commentator it will probably only be 1-2 months until people hate him again.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

I don't think i'll ever hate don.

I'll always associate him with the period when TNA was awesome (2005).


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

The reports have Kurt Angle so far as the biggest name that could be part of this promotion, nothing yet on CM Punk, Goldberg, Jericho, Kevin Nash or RVD going there


----------



## RoosterSmith

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



Dimas75 said:


> Blame Taz. Don West wasnt very good as commentator, but after we got Taz as replacement all of a sudden Don West looks decent. But if Don West returns as commentator it will probably only be 1-2 months until people hate him again.


haha, that's probably true. 

But I also blame myself, I'm a lot more easier going these days. I take wrestling a lot less seriously. 

Plus, I'm in a fuck it kind of mood. I just wanna see something different.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



SpeedStick said:


> The reports have Kurt Angle so far as the biggest name that could be part of this promotion, nothing yet on CM Punk, Goldberg, Jericho, Kevin Nash or RVD going there


There was never and will never be a chance of Jericho going there. He's a WWE guy. Doubt Goldberg would consider it either. If he was going to return he'd probably want it to be huge, not at some new company no one knows about.


----------



## Miguel De Juan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



SpeedStick said:


> The reports have Kurt Angle so far as the biggest name that could be part of this promotion, nothing yet on CM Punk, Goldberg, Jericho, Kevin Nash or RVD going there


If they bring in RVD, Nash, and Goldberg, then this company will just be another TNA.
This sounds like a vanity project for Jarrett to be the top guy again.


----------



## Riddle101

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



SpeedStick said:


> The reports have Kurt Angle so far as the biggest name that could be part of this promotion, nothing yet on CM Punk, Goldberg, Jericho, Kevin Nash or RVD going there


These reports seem like mere speculation more then anything. Kurt Angle's goal is to return to the WWE. After that who knows what's on his mind. Goldberg would probably rather stay retired then work for a small promotions like Jarrett's company, he wouldn't even work with TNA. 

As for Chris Jericho and Rob Van Dam, doubtful. Jericho is a WWE guy, and RVD has a very nice contract with WWE. I think he'd prefer to stay with WWE then go work for Jarrett. Kevin Nash is iffy.


----------



## alex0816

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

new teaser image










kinda have high hopes for this. hopefully jarrett has learned from some of the mistakes he made in tna and with toby keiths money, this could be good.

i dont want cm punk near this tho. i know hes popular and would bring name value to the promotion, but the guy doesnt care. he left millions of dollars in wwe, how long b4 he throws another hissy fit and bails on this promotion? give me aj styles(i know hes not as popular, but he has more of a passion for wrestling then punk) and maybe an angle or jericho if they can get them and pair them with some younger, up and coming talent.


----------



## OhMan22

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



alex0816 said:


> new teaser image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kinda have high hopes for this. hopefully jarrett has learned from some of the mistakes he made in tna and with toby keiths money, this could be good.
> 
> i dont want cm punk near this tho. i know hes popular and would bring name value to the promotion, but the guy doesnt care. he left millions of dollars in wwe, how long b4 he throws another hissy fit and bails on this promotion? give me aj styles(i know hes not as popular, but he has more of a passion for wrestling then punk) and maybe an angle or jericho if they can get them and pair them with some younger, up and coming talent.


AJ just signed with NJPW.


----------



## geomon

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

He's going to announce this on April 7th, the day after Wrestlemania. That sounds like a horrible mistake.


----------



## TheFightingFowl

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



geomon said:


> He's going to announce this on April 7th, the day after Wrestlemania. That sounds like a horrible mistake.


Although I tend to agree with this sentiment, I can see the logic behind it. For one, they can't compete with WWE anyway so it's not like they're going to be 'beaten' by WWE in any way. Not only that but around WM lots of the smaller promotions do big shows because wrestling is, in those couple of weeks, talked about in the media and amongst fans on social media etc. more than it is throughout the rest of the year.

Kind of interested in this promotion but not expecting anything huge - expecting it to be around ROH level in terms of size of audience


----------



## details

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



TheFightingFowl said:


> Although I tend to agree with this sentiment, I can see the logic behind it. For one, they can't compete with WWE anyway so it's not like they're going to be 'beaten' by WWE in any way. Not only that but around WM lots of the smaller promotions do big shows because wrestling is, in those couple of weeks, talked about in the media and amongst fans on social media etc. more than it is throughout the rest of the year.
> 
> Kind of interested in this promotion but not expecting anything huge - expecting it to be around ROH level in terms of size of audience



reportedly CMT will be their new home for cable TV.

Toby Keith, the financial backing of the company,and has close ties with CMT. CMT would be a vehicle designed to help launch the promotion WAY PASS ROH MAYBE TNA and WWE!! 

There are rumors in TNA that Sting, AJ Styles and Kurt Angle could be the lead star of Jarrett’s new promotion. 


Toby Keith HAS cash and a network willing too air it ! that in its self puts it way bigger thin ROH !


----------



## roadkill_

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

There is no such thing as a 'WWE guy'. It's just that nobody can outbid WWE. Plenty of 'WWF guys' in the early 90s... till Ted Turner showed up.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Personally i hope Kurt Angle goes and ends his career in the WWE..i think he will. 

I like the "TEASER IMAGE"...it's definitely looking like a wrestling promotion but i don't want to get my hopes up and it be a reality show lol


----------



## AEA

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Betting its a reality wrestling training show with JJ as head trainer


----------



## TNA is Here

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Well since AJ Style has signed with New Japan, I think Cliffy Byro must have had a good cry about it.


----------



## Martyn

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

I'd like to see a feud between AJ Styles and John Morrison. If this is going to be a new company, then they should book them in a series of matches.


----------



## Cliffy

TNA is Here said:


> Well since AJ Style has signed with New Japan, I think Cliffy Byro must have had a good cry about it.


I have no idea what this is supposed to mean. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

AJ doing tours in New Japan is not an issue.


----------



## roadkill_

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

If they are serious about launching something significant then calling in names who have been ruined by Dixie Carter ain't gonna cut it. Unless they pull an Easy-E/Uncle Ted stunt, who gives a fuck?

Joey Styles and CM Punk... that would put a lot of butts in the seats.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

At first I was in the boat that Punk is a WWE lifer but since there are stories out there that WWE don't like Punk maybe not. 

I laugh at people when they say Punk don't need the money. You think CM Punk would turn down a huge offer for less work, I think not. JJ promotion is going to start off doing probably 50 or less shows per year. That's an attractive offer.


----------



## roadkill_

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Also keep in mind there's a long time between now and Jan. I wonder which contracts end between now and then on Raw is Seasame Street?


----------



## GothicBohemian

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



USAUSA1 said:


> I laugh at people when they say Punk don't need the money. You think CM Punk would turn down a huge offer for less work, I think not. JJ promotion is going to start off doing probably 50 or less shows per year. That's an attractive offer.



What if the man simply isn’t interested in wrestling right now? He could have kept right on where he was if money was what mattered to him. Not everyone jumps at a check; for some folks, quality of life is more important, especially if they don’t need to work at something they’ve lost the passion for.


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

I like how someone said AJ Styles signing with NJPW is some kind of issue.

AJ Styles wouldn't be in the USA a few times a month to film shows with this new Jeff Jarrett promotion? The Jarrett promotion probably won't have House Shows for awhile it'd be a simple TV product with a possible PPV deal. AJ could definitely spend a weekend with the Jarrett promotion filming 4-6 weeks of TV for them before heading back over to Japan.

Y'know...The same thing he's doing with ROH currently?




USAUSA1 said:


> At first I was in the boat that Punk is a WWE lifer but since there are stories out there that WWE don't like Punk maybe not.
> 
> I laugh at people when they say Punk don't need the money. You think CM Punk would turn down a huge offer for less work, I think not. JJ promotion is going to start off doing probably 50 or less shows per year. That's an attractive offer.


Depends on what position he's in financially. Cabana said in one of his early AOW podcasts that Punk is pretty frugal and doesn't really live the life of a superstar so I imagine Punk has a lot of money stashed away. If he's not burnt out and a big offer (I'm talking millions) came his way I imagine he'd sign with this promotion but nobody here knows for sure.


----------



## RoosterSmith

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



USAUSA1 said:


> At first I was in the boat that Punk is a WWE lifer but since there are stories out there that WWE don't like Punk maybe not.
> 
> I laugh at people when they say Punk don't need the money. You think CM Punk would turn down a huge offer for less work, I think not. JJ promotion is going to start off doing probably 50 or less shows per year. That's an attractive offer.


They'll probably do twelve shows. Unless they have a TV deal that gives them access to a studio venue. 

But even then they won't tape 50. They'll be lucky to do 24.


----------



## Memphis Fan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



SOR said:


> I like how someone said AJ Styles signing with NJPW is some kind of issue.
> 
> AJ Styles wouldn't be in the USA a few times a month to film shows with this new Jeff Jarrett promotion? The Jarrett promotion probably won't have House Shows for awhile it'd be a simple TV product with a possible PPV deal. AJ could definitely spend a weekend with the Jarrett promotion filming 4-6 weeks of TV for them before heading back over to Japan.
> 
> Y'know...The same thing he's doing with ROH currently?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on what position he's in financially. Cabana said in one of his early AOW podcasts that Punk is pretty frugal and doesn't really live the life of a superstar so I imagine Punk has a lot of money stashed away. If he's not burnt out and a big offer (I'm talking millions) came his way I imagine he'd sign with this promotion but nobody here knows for sure.


 ROH and NJPW are working together. To my knowledge neither company is working with the Jarrett/ Keith group.I doubt ROH would like for AJ to appear on another American wrestling program . ROH needs AJ to be the face of the company and build their brand .Jarrett would either have to work with ROH or AJ would just leave ROH/NJPW for his upstart promotion. AJ is 36 years old, he has to follow the money . Jarrett will have to cough up some serious money for AJ . We see how it all plays out.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

I'm only bumping this because in a few days..the day after Mania right, Jeff will reveal the big announcement?

I for one am interested to see where this goes....


----------



## amhlilhaus

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



Chan Hung said:


> I'm only bumping this because in a few days..the day after Mania right, Jeff will reveal the big announcement?
> 
> I for one am interested to see where this goes....


I'm thinking new promotion on cmt, with a 12 week reality show of them putting it together.

I really hope this is going to be good, put pressure on tna to cut out the garbage and while neither can hope to compete with wwe, competition with each other can make both good.


----------



## Teach

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

I still believe its suicidal for the announcement to be the day after Bryan wins the title. I still want to jump in the JJ bandwagon, though.


----------



## RoosterSmith

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



amhlilhaus said:


> I'm thinking new promotion on cmt, with a 12 week reality show of them putting it together.
> 
> I really hope this is going to be good, put pressure on tna to cut out the garbage and while neither can hope to compete with wwe, competition with each other can make both good.





Teach said:


> I still believe its suicidal for the announcement to be the day after Bryan wins the title. I still want to jump in the JJ bandwagon, though.


It might help being the day after. Might be some wrestling some buzz. 

I know there is a fear that it might get dwarfed. And that's a legit fear. 

But I can't help but think that this promotion is gonna be so small anyway that he could announce it during the apocalypse when all the other wrestling promoters have been hit by meteors ...

And people still won't care much. 

I think it's just the select few who dig indie wrestling and want things to work out for every promotion that comes around .... that are even gonna know this exists. 

It's gonna be a slow build, I suspect. And there's nothing wrong with that. 

Anyway, thanks for the reminder, Amhilhaus ... gonna be cool when this thing gets a thread named after the actual promotion. Haha. 

Unless it's an anouncement over something else. haha. That would suck.


----------



## Toonami4Life

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

I really hope this gets off the ground and works. That and AAA also does come to USA TV as well New Japan continues to expand. With TNA staggering around like a drunk through a minefield it could be a glimmer of hope for another promotion to step up and not make the mistakes they did.


----------



## Bookockey

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Some indy wrestlers are reportedly at MTV. Jarrett said there could be an announcement this week didn't he.


----------



## Toonami4Life

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Any specific names?


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

I've been watching the El Rey network, the Dusk to Dawn series is actually pretty good and well produce. Its the only show on the network until the fall. I have faith in AAA US because they obviously going to be a flagship show on this network and probably the only thing sports related. That's a great sign. 

As for Jeff Jarrett project, their road is going to be harder and different. Remember, AAA has a 20 year history and already a huge fanbase. They don't even need tv in the US to be successful. Plus, they are on a network with low expectations and don't need to sign big names. TNA had to sign Sting,Nash and the Dudleyz just to get on Spike. I expect the same thing for JJ project. They need a big name just to get the networks attention. The only names available is Punk and the old WCW/WWE guys like Steiner.

Making the announcement on the day after Mania is no different from indy promotions doing shows in New Orleans. Its basically the same theory.


----------



## Toonami4Life

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

I'm sure Jarrett could get The Steiners and Devon to work the first couple of shows while he builds the roster. Even bring in the likes of Sabu and Sandman as well for the ECW fanatics. Those are some recognizable names that people will know. And then if all goes well he could focus the show on the other talent brought.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Since TBS is unlikely, i'm gunna assume it's CMT.

What day of the week do you see them running the weekly show on CMT ?


----------



## Toonami4Life

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



Cliffy Byro said:


> Since TBS is unlikely, i'm gunna assume it's CMT.
> 
> What day of the week do you see them running the weekly show on CMT ?


He said he wanted to do it either on Tuesdays or Wednesday.


----------



## RoosterSmith

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



USAUSA1 said:


> I've been watching the El Rey network, the Dusk to Dawn series is actually pretty good and well produce. Its the only show on the network until the fall. I have faith in AAA US because they obviously going to be a flagship show on this network and probably the only thing sports related. That's a great sign.


I hear Dusk to Dawn is the shit. Watched the first episode. Cool remake. Dug it. 

Gotta get around to the others someday.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



RoosterSmith said:


> I hear Dusk to Dawn is the shit. Watched the first episode. Cool remake. Dug it.
> 
> Gotta get around to the others someday.


I like the show, its no Sopranos but for a brand new show on a brand new network it's a great surprise. Only 4 episodes air so far, so you should have enough time to catch up.

I actually expect Chris Masters and Scott Steiner to be the first to name.


----------



## RoosterSmith

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



USAUSA1 said:


> I like the show, its no Sopranos but for a brand new show on a brand new network it's a great surprise. Only 4 episodes air so far, so you should have enough time to catch up.
> 
> I actually expect Chris Masters and Scott Steiner to be the first to name.


Would be cool if they can get Masters a regular promotion. 

I'm also big on the lunatic that is Scott Steiner. Obviously I worry about his ability to go, his ability to stay in the promotion consistently, and I hear he's kind of a dick who can negatively effect moral in the locker room. 

But what an entertainer. 

What an unintentionally hilarious entertainer. 

I would also like to see Jarrett wrestling. HOWEVER, I want the cool, fun Jarrett like when he came back to TNA and Bishoff was making him clean the bathroom? That's the guy I wanna see. 

I hope their champ doesn't just cheat his way out of every defense though, whoever he is.


----------



## Jaysfromnyc

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

The question is what will they be offering to wrestlers to come work for them? What will they be able to do to entice wrestlers to choose them over WWE and TNA? Intestingly enough, I heard Meltzer say on a q & a that wrestlers who go here will be persona non grata to WWE much like how TNA originals are.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



Toonami4Life said:


> I really hope this gets off the ground and works. That and AAA also does come to USA TV as well New Japan continues to expand. With TNA staggering around like a drunk through a minefield it could be a glimmer of hope for another promotion to step up and *not make the mistakes they did.*





Toonami4Life said:


> I'm sure *Jarrett could get The Steiners and Devon* to work the first couple of shows while he builds the roster. *Even bring in the likes of Sabu and Sandman* as well for the ECW fanatics. Those are some recognizable names that people will know. And then if all goes well he could focus the show on the other talent brought.


...


----------



## GothicBohemian

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Question for the folks pushing whatever Jarrett has planned as the next potential challenger to rise above the normal indy wrestling ranks; Why do so many of you advocate him bringing in nostalgia names? As highlighted directly above, there are people saying he needs to avoid the mistakes made before but then various posts appear listing off wrestlers who were at their bests 5 to 10+ years ago as potential hires. 

Now I know none of you are saying he needs a roster of nothing but such folks (or I hope not…) but I’m not convinced blowing large payouts on a few remembered names, and their tag along buddies, helps get a company off the ground. It sure hasn’t done anything for TNA, who have developed a reputation as a retirement home for former stars. Now they’re struggling to build their own talents from the picked over remaining standouts that WWE didn’t grab in the recent run of indy scene poaching. The misguided reliance on known names brought them nothing – no big ratings, no financial windfall and now no solid talent base to build on. Wouldn’t Jarrett be repeating the same mistakes if he went on a nostalgia hiring spree?


----------



## Real Punk

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Wow Rob Black and XPW on MTV I never thought I see the day.


----------



## BehindYou

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

I do think they want to avoid any over the hill ex WWE talent.

I do feel Masters is an exception though, he still has a lot left in the tank and is a guy you could push hard. Hell, if the reality show about starting is it true use the story of him saving his mom to make this guy a popular babyface.

Seems really unlikely that people would leave WWE for Jarret but TNA wise I think picking up Aries would be a strong move.


----------



## Pinball Wizard Graves

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Here's the thing about 'name' talent. There are guys/gals who have been in WWE who can still go and in some cases are better than they were in WWE. If JJ brings in Carlito, Chris Masters, Paul London, Brian Kendrick, AJ Styles, and John Morrison..its not going to be the end of the world. It's all about ratio and presentation. JJ can have a promotion full of nothing but guys that even the smarkiest of smarks have never heard of and STILL not excite anyone if the promotion decides to stick to the tried tropes. The authority figure, company power struggle angles, the show starting off with a long promo, etc.


----------



## GothicBohemian

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

^ Well no, there’s no harm in any promotion bringing in some (not all) of those guys but:

- they, for the most part, are still active wrestlers who have more to recommend them than matches 10 years in the past, so wouldn't be folks I'd consider past their primes nostalgia hires in the first place
- they would probably work regular schedules if hired and had the inclination to sign on with Jarrett (they have to want to sign on with him and I haven't seen much to indicate that as of yet)
- they aren't big names that would draw random viewers; they'd be little different from the majority of the available talent pool


----------



## RoosterSmith

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



Thomas Batista said:


> Here's the thing about 'name' talent. There are guys/gals who have been in WWE who can still go and in some cases are better than they were in WWE. If JJ brings in Carlito, Chris Masters, Paul London, Brian Kendrick, AJ Styles, and John Morrison..its not going to be the end of the world. It's all about ratio and presentation. JJ can have a promotion full of nothing but guys that even the smarkiest of smarks have never heard of and STILL not excite anyone if the promotion decides to stick to the tried tropes. The authority figure, company power struggle angles, the show starting off with a long promo, etc.


Very well said. 

I feel with wrestling, it is the format of the promotion that dictates how good a show is going to be. 

The best roster in ROH will put on consistently bad shows. 

While a roster full of middle of the road wrestlers will do very well in a promotion like the AAW, CWF Hollywood, ICW, etc. 

The reason being that the booking is better. The booking matters more than anything. A wrestler's job is to execute. A booker's job is to make that execution worth while. 



GothicBohemian said:


> ^ Well no, there’s no harm in any promotion bringing in some (not all) of those guys but:
> 
> - they, for the most part, are still active wrestlers who have more to recommend them than matches 10 years in the past, so wouldn't be folks I'd consider past their primes nostalgia hires in the first place
> - they would probably work regular schedules if hired and had the inclination to sign on with Jarrett (they have to want to sign on with him and I haven't seen much to indicate that as of yet)
> - they aren't big names that would draw random viewers; they'd be little different from the majority of the available talent pool


I wouldn't care if a guy is past his prime athletically. AS long as he could still put on a good match/storyline/promo in any new promotion he might go to. That's all people care about. They wanna be entertained NOW. 

About the regular schedule thing, how much money is rumored to be invested here because I would be pleasantly surprised if they do 12 shows a year. Even if they have TV lined up.


----------



## GothicBohemian

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

But that’s the catch – anyone brought in primarily for name recognition has to be able to entertain on some level. 

To take a recent example, unlike many I kind of enjoyed Hogan as Impact’s on air GM during his last months with that company. In a non-wrestling role the man is still entertaining…however, he came with useless attachments, like daughter Brooke, and, considering what little viewership and show attendance boost he brought as time went on, cost more than his admittedly fun presence was worth. That’s why I’m not so fond of randomly tossing out names folks might recall; I want to see some evidence of them being worth the money and effort for a small to mid-sized company first. 

But none of the guys mentioned Thomas Batista’s post are ones have that concern about anyway. And I have no idea what funding/show schedule Jarrett potentially has to work with so your guess of 12 shows is as good as any I could make.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Just based off history, tv networks in the states and overseas are attractive to the names. Luckily for Jeff Jarrett, he is a name in his own right and his buddy Toby Keith is obviously a huge superstar.


----------



## Toonami4Life

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



USAUSA1 said:


> Just based off history, tv networks in the states and overseas are attractive to the names. Luckily for Jeff Jarrett, he is a name in his own right and his buddy Toby Keith is obviously a huge superstar.


All Keith has to do is call CMT and say 'I want a one hour slot for a product I'm taking apart of and putting money in' and they'll agree.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Hope to see La Sombra brought in for some matches.

Been watching some stuff in the lucha thread & on Youtube & he's really really good.

Only 24 aswell. Surprised WWE aren't sniffing around him.


----------



## RoosterSmith

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



Toonami4Life said:


> All Keith has to do is call CMT and say 'I want a one hour slot for a product I'm taking apart of and putting money in' and they'll agree.


I don't know about that, Hulk Hogan's celebrity wrestling only did one season. 

Cool show by the way. 

If it was for ratings reasons, I don't know if CMT would be that receptive to wrestling.


----------



## roadkill_

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Yeah but celebrity wrestling was true and utter vomit.


----------



## amhlilhaus

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

the question is how long will the shows be? if it's only one hour then they can do a roh type deal where they tape once a month for 4 weeks. I like how roh does it, with their top guys doing the main event. what I don't like is you only see them once every 3-4 weeks. if Jarrett were to run like this, then I'd have 2-3 matches with undercard/midcard with one longer main event going around 10 minutes, and backstage promos or angles (kept short) with the other guys in the upper midcards every week so they don't disappear like how tna is doing it right now.

aj, aries, Jarrett would make for a decent start. they have to build stars from the get go though.

if it's a 2 hour show, then it's longer matches and in ring promos.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

2 hours is too much to ask from a new fanbase. I think ROH is showing people a lot can be done in a hour.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Tomorrow, let's find out what this is finally all about!


----------



## Zigberg

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Have there been any rumours on what the company might be called?


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Slapnuts Championship Rasslin.


----------



## Concrete

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



Chismo said:


> Slapnuts Championship Rasslin.


I'M THROWIN' MONEY AT DA SCREEN!!!


----------



## RoosterSmith

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



roadkill_ said:


> Yeah but celebrity wrestling was true and utter vomit.


The wrestling was but the show itself was pure entertainment. 

And I'm not gonna necessarily give the execs at CMT that much credit. I don't think they're gonna go, "Hey, that was just a silly reality though, Jarrett can deliver!" What they're probably gonna say is, "Wrestling doesn't do ratings." 

But I'm hoping I'm wrong because CMT could be a great fit and the partnership should work for all parties involved. 



amhlilhaus said:


> what I don't like is you only see them once every 3-4 weeks.


That's the kind of thing they gotta get away from. It's hard though, and never their fault, wether it be ROH or Jarret's new promotion. It's tough to have that kind of taping shcedule and pull it off well. 

But Championship Wrestling from Hollywood over their last few episodes have done it better than anyone I've ever seen. Check out their last four episodes on their youtube channel. If jarrett can do that, he'll have my props as a showrunner. 

If he can have a charismatic guy either wrestle twice on the card or cut a promo one week and wrestle the next? That'll go a long way. 



USAUSA1 said:


> 2 hours is too much to ask from a new fanbase. I think ROH is showing people a lot can be done in a hour.


I'll have to check out ROH then, because the last I checked they were showing us how much you can get away with NOT DOING in an hour.



Concrete said:


> I'M THROWIN' MONEY AT DA SCREEN!!!


I did this when Wendy's announced the Baconator. It doesn't work though.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Rooster, if CWF was 2 hours long you would hate it. Perfect time for a weekly wrestling show is 60-90 minutes. The problem with two hours is that you will eventually put your money matches on free tv. A lot of filler and pointless endings/twist to storylines because you ran out of ideas. Impact during the FSN era made people care about the ppvs despite the stupid ticker because it was 60 minutes and not oversaturated.

I am very curious about this project. I wonder why JJ wants to start a new promotion instead of taking a WWE deal? If Warrior and Bruno came back, JJ definitely welcome back especially since his dad and Vince are friends. WWE need guys, Jeff can be a solid mid card veteran, writer or agent.


----------



## RoosterSmith

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



USAUSA1 said:


> Rooster, if CWF was 2 hours long you would hate it. Perfect time for a weekly wrestling show is 60-90 minutes. The problem with two hours is that you will eventually have to put your money matches on free tv. A lot of filler and pointless endings/twist to storylines because you ran out ideas. Impact during the FSN era made people care about the ppvs despite the stupid ticker.
> 
> I am very curious about this project. I wonder why JJ wants to start a new promotion instead of taking a WWE deal? If Warrior and Bruno came back, JJ definitely welcome back especially since his dad and Vince are friends. WWE need guys, Jeff can be a solid mid card veteran, writer or agent.


I think refusing to lose to Chyna would keep him out forever. Warrior gets away with worse because he's an amazing personality. 

But even they brought him back, it wouldn't be forever and he'd probably still be doing this. Guy loves wrestling. 

I would watch CWF it was three hours a week. That show is amazing. Have you seen the last four? 

I think Jarrett's gonna have to put his money matches on TV for free anyway. House shows are a thing of the past, they don't draw shit. 

And PPVs could very well go the way of dinosaur. Did I hear right that the UFC is coming out with a network now? Or is that just a rumor? 

When it comes to leagnth, there is no right or wrong. There is only one rule in Pro wrestling, be entertaining. If you can do that you'll be alright. 

Running out of ideas is inexcusable. These guys do like one, maybe two shows a month, they have plenty of time to plan. They should always be coming up with new ideas and angles. They should also be ending them quickly and starting new ones. Especially if they get on TV. 

TV ratings are hard to grow, viewership is hard to come by. You gotta reward people for their chronological investment.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Most tv shows are 30-60 minutes. Its extremely hard to be entertaining every week. The only reason to go two hours is for tv right fees, its not going to make the actual product better.

PPV is not a dead business. You just not suppose to have one every month. House shows/Live Events is definitely not dead, every major company need to run Live Events to survive even WWE. JJ promotion should go the internet ppv route since streaming is the new wave as evident by the WWE network and New Japan ppv success.


----------



## RoosterSmith

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

You're right. I shouldn't say they're a thing of the past. I'm just saying they're not exciting. And if Jeff has a TV deal, they won't be important. It would probably take him a while before he'd do 'em. 

I don't think he'd do Pay Per View at all. Internet or any other kind. But I could be wrong. 

And no, it won't make the product better, being longer. But if the product is already better, you want them to go longer.


----------



## captainzombie

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Wonder what time the announcement is coming tomorrow.


----------



## jarrelka

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

I havent been in this thread since the beginning. Can anybody fill me in real quick on whats going on? Have they announced anything about the new company?


----------



## Dimas75

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



jarrelka said:


> I havent been in this thread since the beginning. Can anybody fill me in real quick on whats going on? Have they announced anything about the new company?


Sofar everything has been pure speculation, so nobody knows anything.

But by the end of today that should change since JJ will finally say something usefull.


----------



## Real Punk

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

After a boring lacklustre wrestlemania on Sunday and new promotion is needed.


----------



## GothicBohemian

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

^Really? I thought it was a good Wrestlemania.

Anyway, so today’s the day for this announcement, right? Having something concrete to go on should make Jarrett’s intentions much easier to speculate about.


----------



## captainzombie

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



GothicBohemian said:


> ^Really? I thought it was a good Wrestlemania.
> 
> Anyway, so today’s the day for this announcement, right? Having something concrete to go on should make Jarrett’s intentions much easier to speculate about.


I have really high hopes for today's announcement. TNA is going nowhere and now that Dixie is coming back yet again this week, meh!!!! I'm ready for someone else to step up and be #2 here in the US.


----------



## Zigberg

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Logo looks like it was pulled straight out of the 90's. Awful.


----------



## CNB

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

From what I've read sounds like a mix between Raw/total divas.



> JARRETTS UNVEIL NEW WRESTLING PROMOTION: JOIN THE FORCE!
> 
> NASHVILLE -- After weeks of speculation and unprecedented internet buzz surrounding the hashtag #ItsComing ... IT IS HERE!
> 
> Legendary performer and third-generation promoter Jeff Jarrett and his wife, Karen, are set to unveil Global Force Wrestling (GlobalForceWrestling.com), which promises to be the most fan-interactive and immersive wrestling experience in history.
> 
> "Because of new media, new technology and more ‘in-tune' fans than we've ever had, wrestling is poised for another boom like it experienced in the mid-1980s and late 1990s," Jeff Jarrett said. "What we're going to deliver is a multi-platform, innovative brand that will engage fans in ways they've never experienced. It will provide a fresh perspective inside the business that fans have been clamoring for."
> 
> Jarrett, the founder of TNA wrestling and a 12-time world champion who wrestled in WWE, WCW and numerous international promotions, and his wife, Karen, have been laying the foundation for GFW since January 2014.
> 
> "Jeff was born into this business," Karen Jarrett said. "It's his life's passion. He saw a unique opportunity to fill a need in professional wrestling, and he has tirelessly devoted himself physically, mentally and emotionally to doing just that."
> 
> Videos of the Jarretts previewing the new promotion attached to the hashtag #ItsComing have garnered more than a million views. Meanwhile, Jeff and Karen have been searching the United States and the international ranks in search of undiscovered talent. The response has been overwhelming, with more than 400 performers from across the globe already in the evolving GFW talent database.
> 
> "The reality is we want to build a brand in which fans are watching our wrestlers evolve from day one and are truly invested in the lives of our talent in and out of the ring," Jarrett said.
> 
> Global Force Wrestling expects to make several more key announcements in the coming weeks. Stay tuned.


----------



## captainzombie

Zigberg said:


> Logo looks like it was pulled straight out of the 90's. Awful.



Yeah lol like early WCW 90's logos. I'll take GFW over the TNA name any day. Hopefully they can deliver.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



Zigberg said:


> Logo looks like it was pulled straight out of the 90's. Awful.


Wow their logo looks very 90s indeed lol...kinda retro ..definitely outdated though. Reminds me of something WCW Worldwide would look like back in the day lol


----------



## sXeMope

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

Meh. Sounds like something TNA would put out, make it out to be a big deal for a few weeks, and then just continue on as usual. I'm waiting for some talent to be announced before I really say anything about it.


----------



## IWCdestroyer

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*



> @RealJeffJarrett and @gfwwrestling not only need to find good talent, but also better Photoshop people. #JoinTheForce pic.twitter.com/7sSEgBDlUo


This promotion already is so bad it is good. It will be a fun ride :cheer


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I don't know what to make of the name.


----------



## GothicBohemian

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's New Wrestling Promotion*

I don’t know what to make of the logo but I’ll resist the urge to go all snobby designer on them…for now. 



CNB said:


> From what I've read sounds like a mix between Raw/total divas.
> 
> *"Because of new media,* new technology and more ‘in-tune' fans than we've ever had, wrestling is poised for another boom like it experienced in the mid-1980s and late 1990s," Jeff Jarrett said. "*What we're going to deliver is a multi-platform, innovative brand that will engage fans in ways they've never experienced. It will provide a fresh perspective inside the business that fans have been clamoring for."*
> 
> *"The reality is we want to build a brand in which fans are watching our wrestlers evolve from day one and are truly invested in the lives of our talent in and out of the ring,*" Jarrett said.
> 
> Videos of the Jarretts previewing the new promotion attached to the hashtag #ItsComing have garnered more than a million views. Meanwhile, Jeff and Karen have been searching the United States and the international ranks in search of undiscovered talent. *The response has been overwhelming, with more than 400 performers from across the globe already in the evolving GFW talent database.*


This all sounds a little Impact365 to me. I don’t know how I feel about that yet. And what’s this database about; do wrestlers sign themselves up for consideration or what?


_Edit:_ And I just took a peek at the website. Not impressive, lots of Karen, nothing much about anyone but the Jarretts themselves. I don’t know anything more than I did yesterday, aside from there now being a new promotion, GFW, with a bad logo.


----------



## Zigberg

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I've already lost all enthusiasm. The logo, name and website all scream of bush league, amateurism.


----------



## BrendenPlayz

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

They need to change that logo and the name is pretty shit too. I might check it out, its got me kinda interested.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

You guys is crazy, that logo is cool too me. Compare to TNA,ROH and WWE logos.


----------



## KingCrash

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Global Force sounds like an early 90s cartoon that has kids as heroes from all over the world but basically stereotypes them all as they fight aliens and adults. If the roster is good then the name can be stomached.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

The name sounds simple and old school but affective. Easy to sell to networks.


----------



## captainzombie

USAUSA1 said:


> The name sounds simple and old school but affective. Easy to sell to networks.



Yup, way better than Total Nonstop Action by a mile.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



KingCrash said:


> Global Force sounds like an early 90s cartoon that has kids as heroes from all over the world but basically stereotypes them all as they fight aliens and adults. If the roster is good then the name can be stomached.


I'm not gonna lie, I straight up thought about the Power Rangers when I read the name.

I'm still not going to make any, or at least not much, of a judgement until the first episode is put out. Way I see it, they can build a good roster and put out a shit product due to booking and/or production.


----------



## roadkill_

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Not impressed so far. It'll be as strong as the day one roster. Who the fuck wants to see jobbers lay down for Jeff Jarrett in front of 500 people.


----------



## Kane506

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Meh, after two month from now
Dixie will buy " GFW "


----------



## stevefox1200

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I just went to the website 

MY EYES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Kane506 said:


> Meh, after two month from now
> Dixie will buy " GFW "


oh god

it's started already... fpalm


----------



## sXeMope

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



KingCrash said:


> Global Force sounds like an early 90s cartoon that has kids as heroes from all over the world but basically stereotypes them all as they fight aliens and adults. If the roster is good then the name can be stomached.


I'm probably wrong because I've only seen like 15 minutes of one episode as an 8 year old but wasn't that the whole premise for Captain Planet?


The current look of the logo/website doesn't bother me atm. All he really did was announce that it's happening and he's probably still trying to book buildings for shows and whatnot. Hope he learned a lot from his time in TNA and doesn't book himself (or anyone else who's way past their prime) as the top guy.


----------



## Kane506

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Cliffy Byro said:


> oh god
> 
> it's started already... fpalm


Lock at TNA in early months
they so close to bankrupt
but The Carters saves the company


----------



## just1988

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Still in the Marriott in NOLAN so only got my tablet. Will take a real look at this when I get home because I'm really intrigued.


----------



## AEA

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Can't say I super excited, logo looks like shit and the website is down for me so..


----------



## S.MACK

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Hoping this turns out great, the name sounds cool it feels forward moving but also old school.


----------



## AndiH

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

What utter dross.

Their product already looks dated. Their logos look like a 90s kids action cartoon and their website looks like it was made by a 12 year old. Graphic design and web development isn't exactly difficult lads, come on - got to do better than that to impress people..


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Hmm.

That's really my reaction at the moment.


----------



## details

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Jeff Jarrett announced Monday the launch of "Global Force Wrestling."

According to a press release, the promotion's main sales pitch is promising to be "the most fan-interactive and immersive wrestling experience in history."

Jarrett spoke vaguely about what that means in the announcement: "What we're going to deliver is a multi-platform, innovative brand that will engage fans in ways they've never experienced. It will provide a fresh perspective inside the business that fans have been clamoring for."

Jarrett plans to make a series of announcements over the next few months leading into an expected launch later this year or early next year. Included will be talent, start date, and investment partners.

"The reality is we want to build a brand in which fans are watching our wrestlers evolve from day one and are truly invested in the lives of our talent in and out of the ring," Jarrett said.

Jarrett's initial announcement did not address the rumored involvement of country music singer Toby Keith and rumored CMT timeslot.


----------



## flag sabbath

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

1,000 monkeys at 1,000 keyboards would have come up with a better brand name & logo. And Jarrett's hollow pitch screams z-grade reality TV hybrid.


----------



## Filthy Casual

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Looks like the type of logo Lego would use for a space theme. Totally shit-tier name too.


----------



## VGooBUG

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

The name is fine, it sounds like a wrestling name, GFW does have a ring to it, but that logo needs some work, like bad. looks like its from the late 80's


----------



## GothicBohemian

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Shocked that I’m the one saying this, but the logo/web design/all that stuff isn’t the let-down of this announcement – more like, that there’s really no announcement. 

What exactly do we know now that deserved several cryptic YouTube teasers and a post-Mania press release? The name? That’s nice, but how about some of the details people have been waiting on, such as future plans, some potential roster names, any indication of when to expect things to begin happening? Just saying,_ Hey, we exist ‘cause we have a web site and t-shirts!_ isn’t exactly taking advantage of today’s wrestling media blitz.


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Hm, I kinda dig the name. The logo is eh, but waddaya gonna do. It's talent and booking that matter. Why can't we all see how it plays out eventually? Sure, it's Jeff Jarrett, but he deserves a fair shot, IMO.


----------



## roadkill_

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Chismo said:


> Hm, I kinda dig the name. The logo is eh, but waddaya gonna do. It's talent and booking that matter. Why can't we all see how it plays out eventually? Sure, it's Jeff Jarrett, but he deserves a fair shot, IMO.


TNA shit in our mouths and destroyed all hope.

Now, Jarrett has to secure a massive coup. Or else.


----------



## Striketeam

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

This could have potential. Wrestling has been suffering for a while now when it comes to having a consistently well written storyline and character driven product with decent production values. They have an opportunity here to succeed where TNA failed and for the first time since the Ruthless Agression era ended be able to provide a true entertainment alternative to WWE. That name is terrible though, it sounds like a promotion that belongs in a cartoon like Ultimate Muscle lol. Regardless, I really hope that this can turn into something worthwhile.


----------



## VGooBUG

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Heres the youtube video of it if anyone is interested, the logo looks a lot better in the vid for some reason

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Az1GR1NDTwc


----------



## S.MACK

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



VGooBUG said:


> Heres the youtube video of it if anyone is interested, the logo looks a lot better in the vid for some reason
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Az1GR1NDTwc


Logo looks a lot more professional like that I agree


----------



## GothicBohemian

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Chismo said:


> Hm, I kinda dig the name. The logo is eh, but waddaya gonna do. It's talent and booking that matter. Why can't we all see how it plays out eventually? Sure, it's Jeff Jarrett, but he deserves a fair shot, IMO.


Yeah, at this point I have little to base an opinion positive or negative on. If what he eventually brings out looks appealing I'll certainly give it a chance.


----------



## Concrete

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

This is the exact sort of beautiful logo and name I expected and desired from DOUBLE J!

I'm on the "Why did this deserve all the tease?" bandwagon. Initially Jarrett teased something was coming in the form of videos. Then those videos were counting down. They counted down to announce that they'd make an announcement on April 7. From the get go the assumption was a new promotion. So here we are and they announce what we essentially knew without bringing more to the table. With all this tease I was expected dates, partners, roster inclusions, or at least something above what we already knew. We have gained zero knowledge of the scale of the promotion really. It says "Global" so you assume they want to make this at least Mid-Major (really that is the max) but we don't have the information that allows us to make that inference. Disappointing.


----------



## Bookockey

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

What a non-announcement. Reminds me of TNA already. If they were not ready with anything the day after Mania that would grab attention, saying nothing would have been about the same.


----------



## roadkill_

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Bookockey said:


> What a non-announcement. Reminds me of TNA already. If they were not ready with anything the day after Mania that would grab attention, saying nothing would have been about the same.


This actually worse than nothing. Picked worst day of the year to reveal, then shows a shitty logo with a dead website.

Fail.


----------



## geomon

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I had low hopes when he said the reveal would be the day after Wrestlemania. But let me say this. Supposedly there's a lot of money tied up into this. Could they not afford a decent web design or graphic design artist? You only get one chance to make a first impression.


----------



## Cliffy

Oh yeah.

Meltzer said that Jeff signed something on the way out of TNA that would prevent him from running on spike.

But if TNA doesn't get renewed and they go under then I'm not sure how that would work if Spike wanted them. 

Edit: logo definitely looks better in the video. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## geomon

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Cliffy Byro said:


> Oh yeah.
> 
> Meltzer said that Jeff signed something on the way out of TNA that would prevent him from running on spike.
> 
> But if TNA doesn't get renewed and they go under then I'm not sure how that would work if Spike wanted them.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I thought it was supposed to go on Country Music Television.


----------



## TheRealFunkman

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

The quality looks a lot better in the video. I'm actually pretty excited, then again my standards have really dropped after all the times ive been let down by pro wrestling. Here's hoping for the best.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Their star wrestler for the promotion:


----------



## XxTalonxX

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Can't wait to see what channel it comes on.


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

The logo is okay looking but yes, very outdated.

I don't like the whole "You're going to learn about these guys lives" thing, TNA has tried it with TNA 24/7 and much like everything else TNA does it fell flat.

It's too early to really judge anything but yeah, not impressed yet.



Kane506 said:


> Meh, after two month from now
> Dixie will buy " GFW "


Please stop.


----------



## Trublez

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Global Force Wrestling sounds like a really cheesy name. Like something from a kids show. And their logo should have been more creative.


----------



## TNA is Here

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



S.A.M. said:


> Global Force Wrestling sounds like a really cheesy name. Like something from a kids show. And their logo should have been more creative.


What did you expect, that's a guy that dresses like it was cool ten years ago and had TNA running on re-used Attitude Era storylines for years. Jeff is not the most "in vogue" man. Another joke could be made that "Global Impact" was taken.

That being side, I hope it delivers good wrestling and entertainment. 

I'm slightly annoyed that Karen is so involved in this though.


----------



## mr21gf

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Cant wait!! If the rumours are true about AJ Styles, Austin Aries and Bad Influence being part of it then that would be awesome. I know it wont happen but if Punk was part of it imagine the amazing matches we could witness!


----------



## Violent By Design

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Other than the huge amount of money that could potentially be dumped to fund this promotion, there isn't much reason to be happy or expect anything great from Jeff Jarret.


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



mr21gf said:


> Cant wait!! If the rumours are true about AJ Styles, Austin Aries and Bad Influence being part of it then that would be awesome. I know it wont happen but if Punk was part of it imagine the amazing matches we could witness!


When were these guys rumored to be involved? I've seen nothing about them in recent history except speculation about them leaving TNA.


----------



## TNA is Here

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I almost wish the promotion would have been called "Jeff Jarrett Wrestling Promotion" like one poster suggested. Cause it's better to not brag that you're a global force before having done anything. With JJWP for example, people don't expect anything and you let the product speak for itself. If it becomes a "global force" then so be it, if it doesn't well no biggie. It would have been a good try. But if it doesn't become that and your name is "Global Force", it may lead to ridicules.


----------



## AEA

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Sorry, wrong thread


----------



## TEWA

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Still better than Tits N Ass Wrestling. Just really dated.


----------



## Toonami4Life

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Hmm, not a bad name. Not too complicated sounding and it rolls off the tongue as well.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Global Force sounds like it would be a low budget indy mma company that would have died out many years ago. Just a strange out dated sounding name.


----------



## Toonami4Life

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



CenaBoy4Life said:


> Global Force sounds like it would be a low budget indy mma company that would have died out many years ago. Just a strange out dated sounding name.


I think there was a promotion called Global Force that Harlem Heat started out in.


----------



## Bookockey

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Cliffy Byro said:


> Oh yeah.
> 
> Meltzer said that Jeff signed something on the way out of TNA that would prevent him from running on spike.
> 
> But if TNA doesn't get renewed and they go under then I'm not sure how that would work if Spike wanted them.
> 
> Edit: logo definitely looks better in the video.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


 If Spike cancels TNA what are they going to do about it?Viacom is going to win that one easily. Dixie doesn't program their channel and Viacom has plenty of other channels.

But if keeping TNA carries the provision that Spike can run Jarrett's show Dixie has no cards to play. She's on a wing and a prayer as it is.


----------



## mr21gf

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



SOR said:


> When were these guys rumored to be involved? I've seen nothing about them in recent history except speculation about them leaving TNA.


I have seen rumours scattered around the forum and it seems reasonably possible.


----------



## RoosterSmith

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Zigberg said:


> Logo looks like it was pulled straight out of the 90's. Awful.


Nothing about the 90's was awful. We all need to go back! Let's do it guys! Let's go back to the 90's! 

Global Force!!! Assemble!!! 



Zigberg said:


> I've already lost all enthusiasm. The logo, name and website all scream of bush league, amateurism.


Just for argument, because I always aspire to learn the specifics, what promotion this size doesn't come across as amateurish, just so I can compare. 

Because a lot of the time when someone says something is bush league, it looks amazing to me. Bush league may be becoming synonymous with "Gritty," "Legit," "No Fancy Bullshit." 



USAUSA1 said:


> You guys is crazy, that logo is cool too me. Compare to TNA,ROH and WWE logos.


You guys ARE crazy. Are!

(No, I'm just kidding. I'm a grammar Nazi. )

I totally agree. The name is kick ass. 




KingCrash said:


> Global Force sounds like an early 90s cartoon that has kids as heroes from all over the world but basically stereotypes them all as they fight aliens and adults. If the roster is good then the name can be stomached.


You mind if I bum that from you? I've had some writer's block lately and that sounds really awesome. 



GothicBohemian said:


> Shocked that I’m the one saying this, but the logo/web design/all that stuff isn’t the let-down of this announcement – more like, that there’s really no announcement.
> 
> What exactly do we know now that deserved several cryptic YouTube teasers and a post-Mania press release? The name? That’s nice, but how about some of the details people have been waiting on, such as future plans, some potential roster names, any indication of when to expect things to begin happening? Just saying,_ Hey, we exist ‘cause we have a web site and t-shirts!_ isn’t exactly taking advantage of today’s wrestling media blitz.






Concrete said:


> This is the exact sort of beautiful logo and name I expected and desired from DOUBLE J!
> 
> I'm on the "Why did this deserve all the tease?" bandwagon. Initially Jarrett teased something was coming in the form of videos. Then those videos were counting down. They counted down to announce that they'd make an announcement on April 7. From the get go the assumption was a new promotion. So here we are and they announce what we essentially knew without bringing more to the table. With all this tease I was expected dates, partners, roster inclusions, or at least something above what we already knew. We have gained zero knowledge of the scale of the promotion really. It says "Global" so you assume they want to make this at least Mid-Major (really that is the max) but we don't have the information that allows us to make that inference. Disappointing.


Gotta agree with Cothic and Conky here. 

Unless they start pumping out the news items on a near daily or weekly basis, this is a huge waste of time. I would have announced this thing when the date was set for their first show. No later than three months in advance. That gives them time to promote and lets the fans that they want say, "Cool, at least something is going to happen." 

But I wish them all the luck in the world. Gonna be awesome!!!!

Maybe ...


----------



## sXeMope

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

It's kind of jumping the gun assuming they'll be on TV at all, at least at the beginning. I'd guess they'll do the typical indy schedule at first, or maybe weekly PPV format similar to the old TNA days. I can't see any networks putting anything into a project with no guarantee that it will be successful. Only way I can see them getting on TV at the start is if they produce the episodes on their own dollar so the network wouldn't actually lose anything if it flops.


----------



## RoosterSmith

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



sXeMope said:


> It's kind of jumping the gun assuming they'll be on TV at all, at least at the beginning. I'd guess they'll do the typical indy schedule at first, or maybe weekly PPV format similar to the old TNA days. I can't see any networks putting anything into a project with no guarantee that it will be successful. Only way I can see them getting on TV at the start is if they produce the episodes on their own dollar so the network wouldn't actually lose anything if it flops.


Yeah, you'd of thought the big announcement would be, "We're going to air on "So & So" TV." Not, "We're starting a wrestling company." 

It's still genius promotion, if they're just gonna do the typical DVD model. They got more than a million sets of eyes on their project after all. 

But I just think with the kind of stuff Jarrett probably wants to do, the shows are gonna be featuring the kind of talent where he's gonna have to do around like 4 to 6 shows a year. And if he's only gonna do that many, I don't know if it's worth it paying twenty dollars a pop for such a slow storytelling medium. 

But other companies do it so ...


----------



## jarrelka

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

This is what ive got pictured in my head.

Welcome ladies and gentleman to the anticipated debut of Global Force Rasslin. To start of the show weighing in at 270 pounds from Houston Texas Mean Mug Cowboy Bill Fritz. And his opponent...



Maybe something for the 50+ year olds. It gives me a Jim Crockets/1970s awa feel I dunno. Wasnt it supposed to be fresh? Just that logo in itself makes me think its going to be very c. All due respect to old school wrestling but times have changed and that slow matwrestling type of wrestling doesnt draw anymore. People want fastpaced ACTION. They want guys like the shield. Not guys like Dusty Rhodes....


Shit ill give it a chance but as soon as I heard Jeff Jarret I knew what it was going to be.


----------



## Zigberg

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I honestly think he's called it GFW because GF sounds close to "Jeff". Yes, I'm serious.

Also, GWF would have sounded better.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



> twitter.com/GFWWrestling
> Facebook.com/GFWWrestling
> Instagram.com/GFWWrestling


Global Force Wrestling Wrestling?

Bad 1st impression, for several reasons. I guess TNA's 'graphic' designer made the jump to GFW. Unfortunately.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

so far the news/logo/results of today is about as much as i expected them to be...nothing major lol


----------



## GothicBohemian

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



MTheBehemoth said:


> *Global Force Wrestling Wrestling?*
> 
> Bad 1st impression, for several reasons. I guess TNA's 'graphic' designer made the jump to GFW. Unfortunately.


Oh dear, that is bad, isn’t it? A little attention to detail would serve them well at this early stage.


----------



## amhlilhaus

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

no tv or roster announcement, but I guess it's good that there doesn't seem to be a reality show before it starts.

can't imagine that he won't have a decent roster and tv, if it was just to promote dvd sales then they'd have been able to launch sooner.


----------



## jeller

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

GFW should be on youtube, that's if JJ want's his new wrestling promotion to have a global impact, forget all this TV crap.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

He said they have a database of 400 wrestlers(rolling eyes). JJ and definitely Karen is not scouting wrestlers. I expect a bunch of Tennessee wrestlers, a couple of former WWE guys and a talent agreement with AAA. Which Japan fed should GFW team up with? 

I see the name is growing on people on other sites and on here, I guess compare to TNA its not that bad lol. Its hard to come up with a great wrestling name. 

If Vince Russo is involved, they have no chance to succeed.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

The logo is really outdated and i agree, most on here could put together a better logo.

As for the concept..it's nice..i'll give it a chance...it's fun to see a new wrestling promotion..regardless of how the perception is at first..we should give it a chance.

I remember a local promotion...in my area..was cheesy and cringeworthy as fuck..but still entertaining


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

They better have green ropes. Nobody has green ropes.


----------



## Flawlessstuff

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

if they cant have TV, it should be on youtube. Youtube have partnership and that would give them sponsors.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Best of luck to Jeff. Hopefully this pans out because, hell, I could always use other wrestling companies. 

I am not hopeful though. If Russo is involved, it'll suck. If they make the same mistakes as TNA, it won't go anywhere.


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> He said they have a database of 400 wrestlers(rolling eyes). JJ and definitely Karen is not scouting wrestlers. I expect a bunch of Tennessee wrestlers, a couple of former WWE guys and a talent agreement with AAA. Which Japan fed should GFW team up with?
> 
> I see the name is growing on people on other sites and on here, I guess compare to TNA its not that bad lol. Its hard to come up with a great wrestling name.
> 
> If Vince Russo is involved, they have no chance to succeed.


Jarrett, Some Tennessee independent guys, A few former WWE guys and Mexican guys mixed in isn't so bad. I just hope Jarrett doesn't try and promote it as a "We have the best talent in the world" thing because unless he signs guys like Fergal Devitt, Karl Anderson, CM Punk etc (Which he won't) then they can't really have that claim.

As for Japan. I'd like to see Kaientai Dojo finally get something in the States. They run weekly and play host to a couple of former WWE guys not to mention some decent younger talent. Taka Michinoku owns the promotion and he could have quite a few dream matches in the USA.


----------



## Dimas75

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



SOR said:


> As for Japan. I'd like to see Kaientai Dojo finally get something in the States. They run weekly and play host to a couple of former WWE guys not to mention some decent younger talent. Taka Michinoku owns the promotion and he could have quite a few dream matches in the USA.


K-Dojo's weekly show takes place in Chiba Blue Field, which is their trainings dojo. They draw between 50-100 fans there. Once a month they run Shinjuku FACE (capacity 700, they usually draw between 400-500) and once every 6 months they do a show in Korakuen Hall (capacity 2000, drawing under 800). K-Dojo is being kept alive by their diehard fans who spend lots of money on merchandise and expensive tickets. And younger talent? As far as i know their only rookie is Tank Nagai (29 years old, made his debut in 2013), the other guys under the age of 30 are actually from other promotions. So unfortunately K-dojo has nothing to offer to JJ's new company.


----------



## Concrete

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Global Force Wrestling and DDT because WHY NOT?!


----------



## Toonami4Life

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

There's guys out there like Carlito and Chris Masters they could sign to draw in casual fans and have as a First Champion for name recognition. Plus there's plenty of good talent out there as well. Like Chance Prophet, Anthony Nese, The Big O, Ivelisse, and others.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> He said they have a database of 400 wrestlers(rolling eyes). JJ and definitely Karen is not scouting wrestlers. I expect a bunch of Tennessee wrestlers, a couple of former WWE guys and a talent agreement with AAA. *Which Japan fed should GFW team up with? *
> 
> I see the name is growing on people on other sites and on here, I guess compare to TNA its not that bad lol. Its hard to come up with a great wrestling name.
> 
> If Vince Russo is involved, they have no chance to succeed.


Wrestle-1? Or is that out of the picture because of their agreement with TNA?


----------



## Real Punk

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Just hope Vince Russo does not show up.


----------



## sillymunkee

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I hope Jarrett comes to all your places of employment and tells you how to flip the burgers. Fucking children.


----------



## Six Sides

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

exciting, just hope he gets the talent to back it up, some known names and plenty of fresh and exciting wrestlers! seems he's getting well supported financially, so this could be great!


----------



## Toonami4Life

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Wrestle-1? Or is that out of the picture because of their agreement with TNA?


Just wait until they put Sanada and other guys in a Stereotype gimmick and do something that ticks Mutoh off. They've already said they won't work with TNA if Russo is back and going by the ways shows have been booked and such matches such as a Straight Jacket match its all but clear he's returning.


----------



## captainzombie

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*












> We just received word that Jeff & Karen Jarrett will make another GFW announcement this coming Monday, April 14.
> 
> Don’t forget to #JoinTheForce on social media!


----------



## RoosterSmith

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



captainzombie said:


>


It's really cool that they're doing another announcement. I'm still suspicious that this was done too early. But if they can keep offering just a little bit of something ... 



Concrete said:


> Global Force Wrestling and DDT because WHY NOT?!


I would pay twice what they're asking. I would not be able to make enough money to give that company what they deserve if they did that. 



sillymunkee said:


> I hope Jarrett comes to all your places of employment and tells you how to flip the burgers. Fucking children.


Shit, I hope Jarrett doesn't come down where I work and slap the dick out of my mouth ...


----------



## Violent By Design

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



jarrelka said:


> This is what ive got pictured in my head.
> 
> Welcome ladies and gentleman to the anticipated debut of Global Force Rasslin. To start of the show weighing in at 270 pounds from Houston Texas Mean Mug Cowboy Bill Fritz. And his opponent...
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe something for the 50+ year olds. It gives me a Jim Crockets/1970s awa feel I dunno. Wasnt it supposed to be fresh? Just that logo in itself makes me think its going to be very c. All due respect to old school wrestling but times have changed and that *slow matwrestling type *of wrestling doesnt draw anymore. People want fastpaced ACTION. They want guys like the shield*. Not guys like Dusty Rhodes....
> *
> 
> Shit ill give it a chance but as soon as I heard Jeff Jarret I knew what it was going to be.


Have you actually watched Dusty Rhodes wrestle?

Also, what on earth are you talking about? WWE is slow paced wrestling, and WWE sells the most. Just about every other promotion on earth works twice as fast as WWE, so no, story telling and characters are what sells. This makes the Dusty Rhodes thing even sillier, because Dusty Rhodes has a style that is more fit for the WWE than someone like Seth Rollins.

It seems to me like you are just unaware of pre 90s wrestling.


----------



## Concrete

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I'd argue people want good wrestling over bad wrestling...I wrote it, I see how it reads, but I ain't changing it. Daniel Bryan is a wrestler who can work at multiple speeds. Has excelled at both. Cesaro, same thing. 

No matter if you are just going to do what other companies already are doing then why even bother? ROH/PWG already are going fast. TNA is already being a giant clusterfuck. WWE is already doing...well they are doing lots of things. So if they are trying to be something that fans already have then they are going to be in for a rude awakening.


----------



## sXeMope

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Concrete said:


> I'd argue people want good wrestling over bad wrestling...I wrote it, I see how it reads, but I ain't changing it. Daniel Bryan is a wrestler who can work at multiple speeds. Has excelled at both. Cesaro, same thing.
> 
> No matter if you are just going to do what other companies already are doing then why even bother? ROH/PWG already are going fast. TNA is already being a giant clusterfuck. WWE is already doing...well they are doing lots of things. So if they are trying to be something that fans already have then they are going to be in for a rude awakening.


I agree with you, but at the same time I can't think of how they could give us anything we don't already have. These days we have access to just about anything we want because of the internet. Part of me thinks Jarrett is going to try an old school Territory style of wrestling. To be successful though he would need a little of everything.


----------



## Real Punk

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

The logo reminds me of the old WCW worldwide one in the late 90's.


----------



## Concrete

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

We will see...we will see. On the plus side I want AWA 2K15. So lets do it.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

*Oh hey 1995.

Gonna love all the incoming Global Farce Wrestling lines when this gets started. Also sadisticly amusing that GF Wrestling is basically Jeff Wrestling.*


----------



## S.MACK

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Hang on, talk of Russo??! Surely not.
God help us if true


----------



## Chief Queef

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Toonami4Life said:


> There's guys out there like Carlito and Chris Masters they could sign to draw in casual fans and have as a First Champion for name recognition.


This is exactly what they SHOUULDN'T do.

Unknown guys you can build from the ground up character-wise, always carry more prestige than former midcarders.

The only ex-TNA/WWE guy they should really grab is Styles. He can be a HBK/Flair type of active legend character. Other than that, they have the luxury of a clean slate where they can make new stars, instead of having the WWE Midcarder stench that TNA has had for the past few years.


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Chief Queef said:


> This is exactly what they SHOUULDN'T do.
> 
> Unknown guys you can build from the ground up character-wise, always carry more prestige than former midcarders.
> 
> The only ex-TNA/WWE guy they should really grab is Styles. He can be a HBK/Flair type of active legend character. Other than that, they have the luxury of a clean slate where they can make new stars, instead of having the WWE Midcarder stench that TNA has had for the past few years.


AJ Styles is only 36, He'll probably slow down at around 41-42 leaving this new promotion 5-6 years (Assuming AJ doesn't suffer major injury) before he would even have to scale back on dates and play the semi active "legends" role.

AJ should be this promotions number 1 signing.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

* ^

AJ Styles is already signed with NJPW.

Which sucks IMO, because he could've been this GFWs biggest star.*


----------



## TNA is Here

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Deadman's Hand said:


> * ^
> 
> AJ Styles is already signed with NJPW.
> 
> Which sucks IMO, because he could've been this GFWs biggest star.*


eh NJPW is a Japanese promotion. I'm thinking if JJ call him, he'll be here faster that you wouldn't believe.


----------



## Toonami4Life

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



TNA is Here said:


> eh NJPW is a Japanese promotion. I'm thinking if JJ call him, he'll be here faster that you wouldn't believe.


Depends on how much money Jarrett has.


----------



## Saintpat

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I thought I read that AJ had signed like a 6-month deal in Japan. I dunno where, maybe it's all in my head. But if JJ isn't getting started (assuming he has a TV deal in place) until like January, that makes sense that he would sign a deal that would leave him free to join JJ by that time.

I hope, however, that this promotion doesn't involve Styles, at least not right away -- like in the first year or so. Not that I don't like Styles (I do), but it's going to seem like TNA V2 or TNA Lite if JJ relies on talent from that promotion.


----------



## SpocksEvilClone

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I"m excited for GFW & I wish Jeff & Karen Jarrett & whomever is backing them (Toby Keith) all the best. More successful promotions are the best thing for the business.

I just hope that they:
1. Don't involve Vince Russo in any capacity.
2. Don't try to be WWE-Lite or reference WWE or compete with WWE, just be their own entity & treat their promotion as if it is the only promotion. 
3. Don't try to overextend themselves too soon.
4. Don't rely on names to try and bring them exposure. 
5. Have a promotion/show that operates with a certain list of rules & they stick to those rules. Wrestling is presented as a sporting event, sporting events have rules & those rules must be followed. 
6. Don't insult the fans intelligence. 

All the best, Jarrett's.


----------



## curlyspeppa

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



MTheBehemoth said:


> *Global Force Wrestling Wrestling*?
> 
> Bad 1st impression, for several reasons. I guess TNA's 'graphic' designer made the jump to GFW. Unfortunately.


I've seen "WWE Entertainment" quite alot. World Wrestling Entertainment Entertainment. What's the difference?

Anyway, despite first impressions, I wish them success.


----------



## roadkill_

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

GlobalForcewrestling.com is the worst wrestling website I've ever seen. Hideous and cheap don't begin to cover it.


----------



## Violent By Design

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Why is Karen Angle all over this product, lol.


----------



## ViperVenom

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Violent By Design said:


> Why is Karen Angle all over this product, lol.


Because she has Tits and Tits sell!


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

They trying to be HHH and Stephanie.

You notice the top promotions is own/run by families. WWE,TNA,CMLL, and AAA. New Japan and ROH is not though.


----------



## americanoutlaw

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

It will be something to see who will go to fed and double j will hired to be the bookers for the fed


----------



## Sykova

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Are people already shutting this down? Give it time to grow and become/look better. Shit people, Rome wasn't built in a day.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



americanoutlaw said:


> It will be something to see who will go to fed and double j will hired to be the bookers for the fed


Who could he get realistically to book the show ?


----------



## roadkill_

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Sykova said:


> Are people already shutting this down? Give it time to grow and become/look better. Shit people, Rome wasn't built in a day.


The guy comes out though bragging about how this promotion will be the most social media and 'net orientated fed in history... then they launch a 1994 style website devoted to Karen Angle.:genius


----------



## gandy88

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Do we have any confirmations of talent yet?


----------



## RoosterSmith

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



roadkill_ said:


> The guy comes out though bragging about how this promotion will be the most social media and 'net orientated fed in history... then they launch a 1994 style website devoted to Karen Angle.:genius


Actually, that's not true. The style of the website is relative. Some like it, some don't. 

You can make the argument that it doesn't in any way compromise their claim about being socially orientated. 

In fact, wouldn't surprise me if they changed it if enough people complained about it.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Website quality is fine. But then again am old school. Show me a link to how the website should look.


----------



## Sin City Saint

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Violent By Design said:


> Why is Karen Angle all over this product, lol.


For real lol.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I hope their first champion is better than Eric Young. How would you crown the first champion? Tournament, Battle Royal, or Gauntlet.


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> I hope their first champion is better than Eric Young. How would you crown the first champion? Tournament, Battle Royal, or Gauntlet.


A tournament throughout their first 2 months would be cool.

16 men. A few international guys to give it a "big time tournament" feel culminating in a recognizable guy winning it (AJ Styles would be a good choice if they get him)


----------



## Violent By Design

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Tournament is the easiest way to book things for a title, and probably the most prestigious. 

Battle Royal is a waste. Usually they're crappy matches.

Gauntlet is okay if you established a star already, but for the inaugural champion a little strange to book I'd imagine.


----------



## Rigby

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I really love how their press releases are screenshots of Microsoft Word documents. Professional.



RoosterSmith said:


> Actually, that's not true. The style of the website is *relative*. Some like it, some don't.


You mean 'subjective.' Even if it is subjective, the overwhelming feedback has been that it's subjectively shit.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I would prefer a royal rumble style battle royal. Winning a 30 man battle royal is harder than winning 3-4 matches in a tournament.

Tournaments does have an advantage of providing better matches. I wouldn't stretch it out for 2 months. I feel like fans would lose interest fast if it was stretch out that long. 3 weeks is enough.

I do agree that the first champion should be someone people is familiar with. I don't know if AJ Styles would be that guy because Jeff Jarrett/AJ Styles will give off a TNA stigma. I would put the title on Elijah Burke or Chris Masters.


----------



## TNA is Here

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

A battle royale is rather a novelty exibition of sort. At least with a TNA-type Gauntlet, the final two guys have a match. Like when Ken Shamrock beat Malice/Wall for the first title TNA World champ. Of course the ideal is a tournament cause it's all matchs and it means more. 

They could have 30-men battle royale. The final 8 guys enter a tournament of matchs. But the BR continues and the placement of the guys elimnated are going to determine who faces whom. Like amongst the 8 guys, the last guy eliminated(the best) will face the first guy eliminated(the weakest). Anyway be creative. 

Also if their first show is televised then they could do the tournament every week. Doesn't have to take months.


----------



## Martyn

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I'd love to see a G1 Climax like tournament with talents from all over the world battling for a true Global title. Have AJ Styles and John Morrison in the finals and let them feud for the title afterwards. AJ/Morrison is a money maker feud!


----------



## Toonami4Life

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Since it looks like Daniels and Kazarian are not resigning with TNA, I wouldn't be surprised Jarrett's been talking with them on the phone about joining Global.


----------



## Sykova

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

What would happen if CM Punk is their first World Champ?

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## GothicBohemian

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Who knows? I bet we’ll never find out.


----------



## European Uppercut

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Martyn said:


> I'd love to see a G1 Climax like tournament with talents from all over the world battling for a true Global title. Have AJ Styles and John Morrison in the finals and let them feud for the title afterwards. AJ/Morrison is a money maker feud!


So... have an international tournament and then have two American free agents (who most people would assume would've been up for the title first of all anyways) feud over the title? Doesn't that kind of defeat the point?


----------



## RoosterSmith

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Rigby said:


> You mean 'subjective.' Even if it is subjective, the overwhelming feedback has been that it's subjectively shit.


yeah, it is subjective. For anyone else, interested, relative is 'when compared to something else.' 

Thanks for the Grammerslam. 

I'm not 100% on the feedback though. One forum isn't where you wanna go to find out if people like it, you wanna go more by what people are actually saying to the promotion. 





USAUSA1 said:


> I would prefer a royal rumble style battle royal. Winning a 30 man battle royal is harder than winning 3-4 matches in a tournament.
> 
> Tournaments does have an advantage of providing better matches. I wouldn't stretch it out for 2 months. I feel like fans would lose interest fast if it was stretch out that long. 3 weeks is enough.
> 
> I do agree that the first champion should be someone people is familiar with. I don't know if AJ Styles would be that guy because Jeff Jarrett/AJ Styles will give off a TNA stigma. I would put the title on Elijah Burke or Chris Masters.


I'd go with Styles. You could do a lot worse. Screw what people think. 

Chris Masters is good too. 

I also think if they're gonna do a tournament they should end it in one day. For the sake of what you mentioned, people losing interest. 



TNA is Here said:


> At least with a TNA-type Gauntlet, the final two guys have a match. Like when Ken Shamrock beat Malice/Wall.


Whatever happened to that guy? I thought he was cool.


----------



## European Uppercut

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Malice? He's dead.

Shamrock? Retired.


----------



## PhantomMartyr

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I'm super fucking excited about this promotion. If it's anything like what TNA used to be, I'm sold. If it's anything like TNA is now, then fuck it. Fuck it hard.


----------



## Violent By Design

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



European Uppercut said:


> Malice? He's dead.
> 
> Shamrock? Retired.


Shamrock has showed interest in coming back to wrestling, but I think he would probably only want to do WWE (assuming we're talking about Ken Shamrock).


----------



## RoosterSmith

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



European Uppercut said:


> Malice? He's dead.
> 
> Shamrock? Retired.


I was talking about Malice. That sucks man! I thought he could have been cool. 



Violent By Design said:


> Shamrock has showed interest in coming back to wrestling, but I think he would probably only want to do WWE (assuming we're talking about Ken Shamrock).


I actually think anywhere else would be better for him artistically. WWE is too crowded, and you'd hope that Shamrock would realize that he doesn't have a lot to offer anymore. 

But somewhere else? Could be decent.


----------



## Hitman Hart

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



PhantomMartyr said:


> I'm super fucking excited about this promotion. If it's anything like what TNA used to be, I'm sold. If it's anything like TNA is now, then fuck it. Fuck it hard.


The last time I was really excited about a wrestling promotion was TNA 2006. 

I'm more than willing to give GFW a chance.


----------



## Bfo4jd

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Spike should ditch TNA and pick this one up.


----------



## IWCdestroyer

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Bfo4jd said:


> Spike should ditch TNA and pick this one up.


:ti


----------



## amhlilhaus

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Bfo4jd said:


> Spike should ditch TNA and pick this one up.


tna does over a million viewers a week, throw in several hundred thousand more who dvr it and you have around 1.5 million. they won't get rid of tna unless it's for wwe.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Tna can barely break in the top 100 shows for the most important demos. Spike might not even bring back tna.

I heard Jeff can't go there anyway due to an agreement he made with tna.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

What do you think tomorrows announcement will be ?


----------



## Sykova

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Cliffy Byro said:


> What do you think tomorrows announcement will be ?


I was hoping it was some talent signings, but they are still out scouting so it might not be that. I guess they could drop a name. If they got a guy like AJ would it be smart to announce he will be there, or shock everyone with him just randomly appearing after a blackout, then hitting a pele kick on a wrestler or something like that.

The announcement will probably be a start date, or a tournament to crown the first champion (just the concept, no entrants).


----------



## amhlilhaus

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

the announcement tomorrow will be that Karen will be part of the promotion, and then more to come next week


----------



## BotchSpecialist

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Whose wife will Jarrett sleep with next, now that he has a new promotion to ru(i)n?


----------



## amhlilhaus

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



BotchSpecialist said:


> Whose wife will Jarrett sleep with next, now that he has a new promotion to ru(i)n?


quality post:woolcock


----------



## Toonami4Life

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Lance Hoyt has posted a picture of him with Jarrett, along with Elijah Burke in the photo as well on Twitter. They could be the first signings of the roster for GWF.


----------



## TNA is Here

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

It would have been interesting if they either did a draft or announce a wrestler they've hired each week. Like one week "we announce that The Pope is a GFW wrestler" on a video on Twitter. Then another week is another guy. You do that for your 10 more important wrestlers.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Toonami4Life said:


> Lance Hoyt has posted a picture of him with Jarrett, along with Elijah Burke in the photo as well on Twitter. They could be the first signings of the roster for GWF.


----------



## RKing85

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Well it should be easy for this promotion to surpass my expectations.

Considering I have none for it.


----------



## true rebel

Hopefully they sign a good tag team division. Young Bucks. Forever Hooligans. Super Smash bros. All good teams to pick up. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Hoyt and Pope aren't bad centerpieces for an upstart promotion. Pope was HOT in early 2010 and could have been given the World and made TNA an even more legit presence but they dropped the ball and Pope was never the same. 

Hoyt, I have always had a sentimental liking to him. Good look, can move agile and fast for a big guy, and has a small established lane set for himself.

If these two are the first two GFW signings, Jarrett is doing a good job so far IMO. More promotions, the better for everybody.


----------



## Sin City Saint

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



RKing85 said:


> Well it should be easy for this promotion to surpass my expectations.
> 
> *Considering I have none for it.*


People have been speculating whey Karen Jarrett is all over this, maybe this is the reason? (To lower our expectations, so that it seems better than expected?)


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Byron Wilcott ‏@BigDaddyYum_Yum · Apr 11 
@RealJeffJarrett it was great meeting u at Wrestlecon looking fwd to seeing Global Force wrestling unfold! 

I could definitely see Wilcott being one of the first signings. 6'6 tall, great talker, average wrestler, he's always in the Texas, Louisiana and Tennessee area.


----------



## Concrete

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

To be fair, Jarrett has been taking pictures with lots of wrestlers and putting them on the GFW Twatter account. If he has signed ALL of them then well...Bushwhackers and Bret Hart are #JoiningTheForce


----------



## Real Punk

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

It looks like a Viacom job when it airs and could be late summer or 2015.


----------



## COPkilla

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

God, this promotion wont end well.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

JJ still a shareholder in tna. Smart guy


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> JJ still a shareholder in tna. Smart guy


Why does that make him smart ?


----------



## IWCdestroyer

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



COPkilla said:


> God, this promotion wont end well.


Damn, you might be right! See this:



> UPDATE: Following reports that Jeff Jarrett was involved in a physical altercation last night with Ian Rotten’s 17-year old son, news has seemingly gotten worse for the Jarretts.
> 
> The Examiner, who broke the story about Jeff Jarrett’s incident, is now reporting that Karen Jarrett was involved in a separate, allegedly drunken dispute with DreamWave promoter JayRep on Saturday.
> 
> Witnesses say that on Saturday at the Illinois DreamWave show say that Karen Jarrett noticed her photos had not been placed on the merchandise table for sale. She reportedly demanded the promoter pay out of pocket for her losses, alleging that she was owed $1,500 and when the promoter refused to pay that amount she reportedly went on a rampage, yelling and screaming at anyone and everyone.
> 
> A former TNA talent, who remained anonymous, described Karen Jarrett as follows…
> 
> “Brother, Karen is something else, it’s her way or no way and she screams and pouts until she gets her way. I think she wears the pants in that relationship which is cool I guess but she gets her one come hell or high water.”
> 
> ORIGINAL: Reports like this are not what you want out there when you’re working on launching a new promotion. According to Examiner.com. Jeff Jarrett was allegedly involved in a physical altercation last night with 17-year-old John Calvin. Calvin is the son of IWA Mid-South promoter Ian Rotten.
> 
> The dispute was reportedly over pay issues. Jarrett received half his pay in advance, then he learned he would receive the rest “within 2 to 3 days.” This lead to Jarrett allegedly cussing out coworkers and then allegedly slapping the glasses of Calvin’s face. Ian Rotten had the following to say about the situation…
> 
> “Jeff and Karen Jarrett were both intoxicated. I have a locker room full of people to back me up on that.”
> 
> Also, an anonymous IWA talent claimed Jarrett was “out of control,” and was being roused by his wife Karen, who threatened to go out to the ring and expose Rotten. Rotten has also posted the following statement to his Facebook…
> 
> “So, I will address the 500 lb elephant in the room in full.
> 
> Jeff Jarrett was paid half of his money tonight and was told he would get the rest of it in 2 or 3 days as through one way or another, or just plain stupidity, we forgot to get the advance money out of PayPal. I know it sounds incredibly stupid, but it occurred. Am I embarrassed about it? Yes, but a very intoxicated Jeff Jarretts actions to follow would be absolutely ridiculous and uncalled for. INCLUDING knocking the glasses off of John Calvins face, taking said glasses, and for a time period threatening to not give them back and break them. Screaming at numerous people in the dressing room that it was their fault, they were behind it like some paranoid coked out raging idiot. Not saying he WAS coked out, but I will say he was drunk, him and Karen both and I have a locker room full of people that will back me up on it.
> 
> Jeff Jarrett will get his money in a couple days as promised, then he can spend it on a defense attorney as I will be going to the sheriffs department to swear a warrant out on him tomorrow for assault on a minor. This was not some wrestling angle or anything of that nature, and he had no right to take it out on anyone else but me. Don’t get me wrong, I was wrong. We should have had that taken care of, but Jeffs actions after that along with Karen insisting on going out to the ring to interrupt Drakes speech was absolutely despicable. That is the truth, the whole truth, and nothing but the truth.”


http://www.tnawrestlingnews.com/headlines/report-karen-jarrett-involved-in-drunken-altercation/


----------



## Rhawk

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I'll get the bad out of the way, since you know, negative is always the way forward, ESPECIALLY ON THE INTERNET!!

-Logo isn't great, but it brings back a 90s feel which isn't exactly a bad thing.
-The name is very Saturday normal cartoon like, but at least it's not as bad as TNA or BLOW.
-The website... oh it's not exactly the best is it?

Not I'll give them the benefit of the doubt, every promotion starting up won't be professionally done like WWE, it will doubt to have bad look things about it. They just begun, so I'll see how they do with promotion of their new promotion.
Adding to this, I need to see what talent they bring into the promotion, if it will be more fresh faces than ex mainstream promotion stars, or if it will be Diet WWE Lite (btw, that would make a brilliant summer-time drink). I'll wait and see how things go instead of complaining out right, and for now I will wish them the best of luck and hope they do well.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Cliffy Byro said:


> Why does that make him smart ?


He starting a new promotion with Toby and others money while still being an owner of his competition. He's getting multiple paychecks. Smart man, not to mention he is main eventing in his other competition shows (AAA).


----------



## alex0816

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

"Well GFW fans.... Good news, bad news today... Bad news, no announcement today... Good news, it will be made tomorrow! See next tweet... #JoinTheForce" 

"The reason for the one day delay is because of a major Hollywood publication needs one more day for exclusivity purposes... #GFW #JoinTheForce" 

"The announcement was delayed because the Hollywood publication wants to truly set up their "global press outlets"... #GFW #JoinTheForce


from jarretts twitter


----------



## geomon

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Major Hollywood Publication huh? Probably SB Nation.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

UPDATE: According to examiner.com, DreamWave Wrestling promoter Jay Repsel has added the following, clearing up the previously reported issue…

"[There was a] misunderstanding about the photos and that Jeff was a professional. All monies promised were exchanged Karen said 'just give us our pay and we will leave' which is what happened. Anything else is hearsay at this point. We at DreamWave Wrestling look forward to working with Global Force Wrestling and the Jarrett's again in the future"


----------



## IWCdestroyer

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



alex0816 said:


> "Well GFW fans.... Good news, bad news today... Bad news, no announcement today... Good news, it will be made tomorrow! See next tweet... #JoinTheForce"


Cool! It looks like Jarrett is learning from Dixie how to make "big announcements" :woolcock


----------



## amhlilhaus

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> Byron Wilcott ‏@BigDaddyYum_Yum · Apr 11
> @RealJeffJarrett it was great meeting u at Wrestlecon looking fwd to seeing Global Force wrestling unfold!
> 
> I could definitely see Wilcott being one of the first signings. 6'6 tall, great talker, average wrestler, he's always in the Texas, Louisiana and Tennessee area.


yeah, I've been watching more of him since he wrestled in new japan. with his size and talking, it doesn't matter if he isn't great in the ring. he can definitely be carried by a good worker and hasn't 'gone national' yet. exactly what Jarrett should be looking for.


----------



## omaroo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

So is it definite Jarret's promotion will debut in 2015?


----------



## TNA is Here

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Why was Jarrett involved in some nothing indie promotion before the launch of his own big company? Thing is fishy.


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



TNA is Here said:


> Why was Jarrett involved in some nothing indie promotion before the launch of his own big company? Thing is fishy.


$$$. Jarrett is a big "name" guy and make a lot of money on the indies.


----------



## pgi86

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



SOR said:


> $$$. Jarrett is a big "name" guy and make a lot of money on the indies.


That and scouting talent (for the GFW DATABASE~~!!).


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



pgi86 said:


> That and scouting talent (for the GFW DATABASE~~!!).


Yeah, that as well. On the show that Jarrett was on they had guys like Shane Helms, BJ Whitmer, Drake Younger, Jonathon Gresham plus the IWA-MS mainstays aren't that bad either. A lot of possible talent to possibly take so it was beneficial for Jeff to be there.


----------



## amhlilhaus

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Jarrett signs lance archer!

https://twitter.com/LanceHoyt


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



amhlilhaus said:


> Jarrett signs lance archer!
> 
> https://twitter.com/LanceHoyt


Fantastic signing although an expected one. 6'8, 270 pounds with a bit of recognition from TNA and WWE behind him. Quality.

Someone posted in the TNA section that Brooke Adams was jumping ship as well, don't know how true that is but thought I'd mention it here just in case.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

And he stated he will continue to work for NJPW. Good news for Aj Styles fans.


----------



## RoosterSmith

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Meh ... never liked Lance Hoyt. Still ... if they can book him right. 

Anyone remember that shitty TNA run where he was a good guy overnight for some reason?


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

You going wayyyy back Rooster. Ever since his WWE days, Lance has been great. Of course he had a shitty TNA run, who hasn't.


----------



## RoosterSmith

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> You going wayyyy back Rooster. Ever since his WWE days, Lance has been great. Of course he had a shitty TNA run, who hasn't.


Haha ... that's true. 

Although I will say that I didn't like him in TCW either. Though that could be TCW's booking. 

He was in WWE? What did he do over there?


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

He was mostly in a short lived tag team and working B shows but the WWE change his image to make him look more credible. He learned how to work as a big man, in TNA he was a 7 foot cruiserweight. Then once he got to New Japan, he became one of the best big man in he business.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

So far then we can assume the following are part of Global Force:

Mickie James
Carlito
The Pope D'Angelo Dinero
Jay Lethal

http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/469197-more-names-teased-for-gfw-promotion

Not bad bama


----------



## Memphis Fan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Chan Hung said:


> So far then we can assume the following are part of Global Force:
> 
> Mickie James
> Carlito
> The Pope D'Angelo Dinero
> Jay Lethal
> 
> http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/469197-more-names-teased-for-gfw-promotion
> 
> Not bad bama


Jay Lethal is under contract to ROH . Just won the tv title. Lethal also helps run the ROH training program . I think Jay just took a photo with Jarrett. I think you can scratch Jay Lethal of the GFW list.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Memphis Fan said:


> Jay Lethal is under contract to ROH . Just won the tv title. Lethal also helps run the ROH training program . I think Jay just took a photo with Jarrett. I think you can scratch Jay Lethal of the GFW list.


Oh really? ^ I see..thanks for that


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Hoyt,Carlito and Pope would not be a bad start but they still need that indy darling. Someone from Chikara,PWG and am sure those Dragon Gate contracts are easy to break. Hell, I think ROH contracts are easy to break. If WWE doesn't bring in Kevin Steen, he would be my first choice.


----------



## Memphis Fan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> Hoyt,Carlito and Pope would not be a bad start but they still need that indy darling. Someone from Chikara,PWG and am sure those Dragon Gate contracts are easy to break. Hell, I think ROH contracts are easy to break. If WWE doesn't bring in Kevin Steen, he would be my first choice.


No , I don't think ROH contracts are easy to break . Everyone who signed a ROH contract has completed their deal. The whole purpose of ROH and TNA having contracts is to prevent raids and provide stability for the company.. Nobody is going to try and break their TNA or ROH contract to work for Jarrett's startup promotion.

ROH is not really an indy , Sinclair Broadcasting is a multi- billion dollar corporation . It is not a mom and pop deal like PWG , DGUSA or Chikara.

What to this Global Force start up have to offer? No one really knows.In ROH the talent gets about 40 days per year , tours of NJPW/ NOAH , tours of Europe and select indy dates. Plus they get to keep all of their outside booking fees.

TNA still provide tv expsures and PPV/ house dares for their talent. Not many outside booking due to TNA's booking fee . 

I think the Global Force will have to turn to free agents and unknowns to fill out their rooster. I not any kind of insider , but I cannot see any giving up a spot in an established promotion to work for Double J.


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

If you want an indy darling take Adam Cole over Kevin Steen. Has a marketable look for women whilst being an indy darling for your smart mark audiences. Good enough to get your casuals behind him as well.


----------



## Lariatoh!

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

If Pope is signed that is a great move as you could centre a company around him... I think he should sign Chris Masters. He could be a great marquee talent for his promotion.


----------



## King Gimp

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Will be keeping my eyes on this new promotion. Seems pretty cool.


----------



## Miguel De Juan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I will wait and see what he does with this company. I want something more concrete in regards to signings.


----------



## Dimas75

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> Someone from Chikara,PWG and am sure those Dragon Gate contracts are easy to break. Hell, I think ROH contracts are easy to break.


A contract is a contract, it doesnt matter if you sign the contract with WWE, TNA, ROH or a local indy. Once you put a signature on the piece of paper you are bound to it, and can get in serious financial problems if you break it. Even verbal agreements are binding to some extend, although that varies between states and you need some kind of evidence i think.

It might be possible to 'negotiate' with DGUSA or ROH to convince the company to cancel the contract, this happened several times when WWE wanted someone from DGUSA (Dean Ambrose, Brodie Lee), but this can only happen with approval of the company.

Btw, I think ROH and DGUSA are the only 2 that use contracts, most other indies use some kind of gentleman's agreement.


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

The Poop
Archer
DBSJ
Yum-Yum

Not bad for a start. Building tag division around KES is a good idea. I'm sure he'll be able to bring over some DGUSA guys, he doesn't have to sign them for contracts at all, it's not like they're busy doing 3 shows per week with Gabe. I doubt we'll see anyone from ROH (unless Steen and Strong, the freelancers). Maybe if they sign a relationship agreement, or something.


----------



## MetalKiwi

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Looking forward to the new Announcement. Hopefully they do shows in different areas of the World, Australia/NZ and the UK.
Reminds me of World Wrestling All-Stars.


----------



## KicksToFaces!

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Kaz and Daniels are apperently also jumping ships! I would post a pic, but I haven't got enough messages to do it.


----------



## PepeSilvia

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

They need to have a PPV called "Revival" because the wrestling business is dead


----------



## Boo Radley

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I see Jeff Jarrett was at an indie show getting drunk and slapping teenagers around. Not a good way to advertise his new promotion.

From LOP -

- Dr. Jerry Wiseman of The Examiner reports that Jeff Jarrett was involved in a physical altercation with 17 year old John Calvin, the son of IWA Mid-South promoter Ian Rotten, at Sunday night's IWA Mid-South event. The report is that Jarrett was upset about not receiving the amount of money he was promised. Apparently Jarrett was given half of his pay at the show and was promised that he would receive the rest in "two to three days." This led to Jarrett cussing out workers and either slapping Calvin's glasses off his head or breaking them.

Ian Rotten later said:

"Jeff and Karen Jarrett were both intoxicated. I have a locker room full of people to back me up on that."

One IWA wrestler, who asked not to be identified, stated that at one point, Jarrett was "out of control" while also being egged on by his wife Karen, who reportedly threatened to go to the ring and "expose" Rotten while Drake Younger was taking part in an interview.

Rotten also issued a statement through his Facebook page:

"So, I will address the 500 lb elephant in the room in full.

Jeff Jarrett was paid half of his money tonight and was told he would get the rest of it in 2 or 3 days as through one way or another, or just plain stupidity, we forgot to get the advance money out of PayPal. I know it sounds incredibly stupid, but it occurred. Am I embarrassed about it? Yes, but a very intoxicated Jeff Jarretts actions to follow would be absolutely ridiculous and uncalled for. INCLUDING knocking the glasses off of John Calvins face, taking said glasses, and for a time period threatening to not give them back and break them. Screaming at numerous people in the dressing room that it was their fault, they were behind it like some paranoid coked out raging idiot. Not saying he WAS coked out, but I will say he was drunk, him and Karen both and I have a locker room full of people that will back me up on it.

Jeff Jarrett will get his money in a couple days as promised, then he can spend it on a defense attorney as I will be going to the sheriffs department to swear a warrant out on him tomorrow for assault on a minor. This was not some wrestling angle or anything of that nature, and he had no right to take it out on anyone else but me. Don't get me wrong, I was wrong. We should have had that taken care of, but Jeffs actions after that along with Karen insisting on going out to the ring to interrupt Drakes speech was absolutely despicable. That is the truth, the whole truth, and nothing but the truth."


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

LOL Ian Rotten.


----------



## heyman deciple

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Oh, Ian your such a fucking scumbag.

I believe nothing out of Ian Rotten's mouth. Ian Rotten wouldn't know "the truth" to save his fucking life.

Fuck his kid.


----------



## Wagg

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/tna..._Partnership_New_Details_on_Future_Plans.html

- Jeff Jarrett's Global Force Wrestling announced that they have signed a deal with 25/7 Productions and Dave Broome, the creator of NBC’s The Biggest Loser. No TV deal is in place yet but 25/7 will be producing GFW TV shows.

Broome said in a press release that was only released in .jpg form:

"It's easy to get excited about Global Force Wrestling when you get to know Jeff Jarrett and see his passion and understand his vision. He's eager to bring a new perspective to professional wrestling, and we're eager to help him achieve that goal."

The press release also touted how GFW has over 500 talents in their database. The Hollywood Reporter did an article on GFW and notes that they plan on running 52 weeks per year as competition to WWE and TNA. Jarrett and Broome are currently shopping TV rights to matches -- which will air both live and live-to-tape -- as well as unscripted fare. Broome says interest has been high from both major broadcast and cable networks.

"It just won't be a bunch of wrestling matches; we have exciting announcements to come. TNA or WWE right now is match after match after match. Global Force Wrestling is not going to do that. There will be matches but there will be a lot more and a lot more variety placed into the actual events that will be really innovative and fresh," Broome said.


----------



## pgi86

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

^ The full article where those quotes are from:

'Biggest Loser' Creator to Bring New Wrestling Venture to TV


----------



## Barry Horowitz

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I wish them the best, but OMG, that is a terrible name for the promotion.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

AAA teaming up with Survivor producer and GFW is teaming up with the Big Loser, is this the new trend?


----------



## lolomanolo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Wagg said:


> "It just won't be a bunch of wrestling matches; we have exciting announcements to come. TNA or WWE right now is match after match after match. Global Force Wrestling is not going to do that. There will be matches but there will be a lot more and a lot more variety placed into the actual events that will be really innovative and fresh," Broome said.


Yeah, because that's the problem with WWE & TNA...too many matches. :side:


----------



## IWCdestroyer

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

This is great! I am soooo exited! They can make cross-shows like "Global Force Big Loser"


----------



## AEA

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

^Do you realize how terrible that sounds?


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

The very fact that the GFW press release or report, whatever you call it suggests that Global Force doesn't want to have match after match and rather have some sort of things running in between doesn't sit well with me.


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



IWCdestroyer said:


> This is great! I am soooo exited! They can make cross-shows like "Global Force Big Loser"


It's the same production company producing the shows. Global Force didn't make a deal with the biggest loser or anything like that.



Chan Hung said:


> The very fact that the GFW press release or report, whatever you call it suggests that Global Force doesn't want to have match after match and rather have some sort of things running in between doesn't sit well with me.


Depends what it is, if it's exciting angles and story lines I am fine with it. If it's some reality show or long winded video promo like Jarrett currently does I think I'd be against it.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



> It just won't be a bunch of wrestling matches; we have exciting announcements to come. TNA or WWE right now is match after match after match


The fuck are they watching?


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

It's time for wrestling tv shows to change formats.


----------



## Miguel De Juan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Match after match? lmao there are segments in almost every show. Start a wrestling promotion and say nah we don't need too many matches. 

My faith in this is already dwindling. Jarret will most likely have learned nothing.


----------



## RoosterSmith

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I don't think the WWE or TNA is doing "match after match after match," however I do think that both companies, especially the WWE ...

don't use their non-wrestling segments to make the matches they do have mean more. 

Perhaps that's what they mean?


----------



## Denny Crane

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I think it's going to be more of a fake reality show kind of like The Ultimate Fighter meets Jersey Shore. There is seasons with a champion at the end of each one.


----------



## GothicBohemian

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



> "It just won't be a bunch of wrestling matches; we have exciting announcements to come. TNA or WWE right now is match after match after match. Global Force Wrestling is not going to do that."


If WWE and TNA come across as having too many matches then what's the plan here? One match a night or, when they go really crazy maybe two matches but always lots of...of...what? 



> There will be matches but there will be a lot more and a lot more variety placed into the actual events that will be really innovative and fresh,"


_Variety?_ Like a variety show? Music performances? Jugglers? Karen Jarrett doing whatever it is she does? I'm not sure what to think about this. :hmm:


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fR66Fjczwfk WMAC

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3l775y9WGw Battle Dome


----------



## RoosterSmith

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fR66Fjczwfk WMAC


Dude, I totally forgot about that. Talk about a blast from the past. Jesus. 

Wouldn't work for wrestling but I can see a show like that doing well. Kind of compare it to Chikara's ashes but not nearly as cool. hee hee.


----------



## TheHidden01

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I'm all for innovation and variety, if they are doing things in the real world and chasing each other down, with decent plots, that would be awesome.

I wont knock it till I see it.

TH


----------



## GothicBohemian

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Yeah, I’ll wait and see but, right now, I’m not overly enthusiastic. The bits of news I’ve encountered haven’t sold me on the concept – whatever “fresh and innovative” idea that is. If anything, I’m less interested the more I know.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

As cringeworthy as this could be, the fact that i'm a big time wrestling fan..i'll still watch and give it a shot lol


----------



## geomon

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Maybe it'll be like the original NXT where it'll be one maybe even two matches and inbetween they'll have games and obstacle course type crap.


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Probably a fake reality show. I know there was a martial arts show like that back in the 90s. Can't for the life of me remember what it was called though. I hope it's something amazing, but I hate reality show styled things.


----------



## Violent By Design

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fR66Fjczwfk WMAC


Damn, I loved this show - for the life me I couldn't remember the name of it for years though.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Violent By Design said:


> Damn, I loved this show - for the life me I couldn't remember the name of it for years though.


I used to watch this before Wcw Worldwide(similar logos with gfw) on Saturday mornings. Good ole days


----------



## Afterlife

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

.


----------



## TNA is Here

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



pgi86 said:


> That and scouting talent (for the GFW DATABASE~~!!).


Yea getting bad press and punching a 17 years old is a good way to start a promotion and creating bridges with indie promotions. :


----------



## Rigby

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



> "It just won't be a bunch of wrestling matches; we have exciting announcements to come. TNA or WWE right now is match after match after match. Global Force Wrestling is not going to do that. There will be matches but there will be a lot more and a lot more variety placed into the actual events that will be really innovative and fresh."


Now this sounds like a guy who is in-touch with his audience; the number one complaint about professional wrestling today is 'There's too much goddam wrestling going on! Why does there have to be so much wrestling? We need more non-wrestling segments on this wrestling program!'

Yep, I've lost all faith in this promotion.


----------



## TNA is Here

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

In the last year the WWE has changed format in my opinion. It's basically matchs, the promos are rare unless you're Paul Heyman or HHH talking. But TNA continues being a bad mix of matchs and promos, too much talking. 

Having less wrestling is not a good sign, however.


----------



## Miguel De Juan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



TNA is Here said:


> In the last year the WWE has changed format in my opinion. It's basically matchs, the promos are rare unless you're Paul Heyman or HHH talking. But TNA continues being a bad mix of matchs and promos, too much talking.
> 
> Having less wrestling is not a good sign, however.


There are plenty of segments and video packages as well as guest hosts.
Jarrett has not been watching WWE.

He still seems out of touch. The wrestling format has been a mixed bag for sometime.


----------



## Real Punk

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

When I read the article it all looks and sound like a replica of what WSX tried to do,but was never done.

But if Jeff Jarrett is punch young teen in the stomach that is not the best way to do business,and build bridges and gain trust.


----------



## Afterlife

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I don't think they said NO wrestling matches.


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



> Race car driver Hermie Sadler has teamed up with Jeff and Karen Jarrett's new promotion Global Force Wrestling.
> 
> Sadler has come out and said that he is will have the GFW logos on his car during the Denny Hamlin Short Track Showdown on April 24th.


GFW getting more main stream attention with month one than TNA did with 12 years.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



X Marks The Spot said:


> GFW getting more main stream attention with month one than TNA did with 12 years.


lol well they are certainly off to the right idea..marketing and advertising / getting the word out is a must!


----------



## IWCdestroyer

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



X Marks The Spot said:


> GFW getting more main stream attention with month one than TNA did with 12 years.


This statement shows nothing but ignorance.

Sadler showed several times in TNA. He even had a match vs Ron The Truth Killings. Also he participated in Busch Series with a car sponsored by TNA.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



X Marks The Spot said:


> GFW getting more main stream attention with month one than TNA did with 12 years.


lol hermie must have gone off TNA then.


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



IWCdestroyer said:


> This statement shows nothing but ignorance.
> 
> Sadler showed several times in TNA. He even had a match vs Ron The Truth Killings. Also he participated in Busch Series with a car sponsored by TNA.


That was due to Jarrett not TNA, hence why he's doing the same for GFW.


----------



## IWCdestroyer

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



X Marks The Spot said:


> That was due to Jarrett not TNA, hence why he's doing the same for GFW.


Jarrett is doing the same what he has done 12 years ago and he is hoping for a different result this time?! Good luck with that! Because TNA gain almost nothing from this "mainstream exposure" back then. You know the movie "Fast and furious". Back then even Jarrett said to Sadler that given his racing perfomance he can take part in a new movie "LAST and furious". Somehow it is not very rewarding to be a sponsor of a weak race driver :dance . But hey, Sadler might be better driver now and you know even bad fame is still fame.


----------



## Rigby

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I'm starting to become very concerned about any wrestlers that take part in this promotion now. The production team for the Biggest Loser has a horrible reputation for mistreating and endangering contestants on their show; I can't imagine they'll handle the health & safety of professional wrestlers any better.



Miguel De Juan said:


> Jarrett has not been watching WWE.
> 
> He still seems out of touch. The wrestling format has been a mixed bag for sometime.


That wasn't a quote from Jeff Jarrett, it was Dave Broome, the creator of the Biggest Loser.


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I think this ones going to work this time around.he seems to have all the right backers right away.I love the name.anyone have an idea when its debuting? ?

Wonder what belt names they will use.other then typical tag and world

Force championship ? Haha


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

It's rumored for Fall 2014/Spring 2015


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



X Marks The Spot said:


> It's rumored for Fall 2014/Spring 2015


Dam far away.but I guess a lot has to be put together before hand


----------



## GothicBohemian

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

In the nearly two years I’ve been here, I’ve almost never seen people begging for a wrestling show produced by a reality programming interest, focused less on wresting and begun entirely from scratch straight to tv. If we must have reality television centered wrestling show, based off what I know at this time I think I’d rather see the Resistance Pro one. 

Now this doesn’t apply to everyone, but I get the impression that a segment of the ‘unwavering support’ for this promotion is based on it NOT being TNA. It’s like GFW has garnered a fan following of anti-TNA fans who want to see Jarrett stick it to the other company. No matter what they announce it’s great because, you know…NOT TNA (or NOT WWE, for a smaller chunk of the rabid fandom).


----------



## amhlilhaus

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

if they think they're going to get a audience of wrestling fans to watch 35 minutes of out of the ring shit, then have one match because you know 'wwe just has match after match after match' and they want to be different, then they will fail.

hard


----------



## geomon

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



amhlilhaus said:


> if they think they're going to get a audience of wrestling fans to watch 35 minutes of out of the ring shit, then have one match because you know 'wwe just has match after match after match' and they want to be different, then they will fail.
> 
> hard


Probably, but the meltdowns should be fun to watch at least.


----------



## RoosterSmith

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

The more i think about it the more they might be on to something here. 

We hear match after match and we think literally. Maybe we should be thinking more emotionally. Maybe we should be thinking more about how the matches are experienced as opposed to simply existing. 

When you look back at the 90's, which are referenced a lot by Jarrett in interviews that he's down about GFW ... 

the stuff that happened in between matches and during on location segments, backstage segments, etc ... 

made the matches ten times better. And that's not being done at all in the WWE right now. 

I'm very excited about TNA but I'm not gonna call it on the level of the attitude era. 

I don't think they mean "match after match" in terms of set up. I think they mean it more like, "it won't just be unremarkable, unimportant, boring match after match." 

Perhaps the emphasis is based more on importance and relevance. 

Look at the Shield and Wyatt family. Two big things going down right now. What have either of them ever done? They're cool characters without a franchise, without a goal, wandering aimlessly through the wrestling ethos. 

maybe THAT'S what Jarrett is talking about here.


----------



## captainzombie

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Have to hand it to Jeff, he probably has learned a thing or two from the mistakes in TNA and one of them is marketing/promotion. This new video posted earlier today.

http://globalforcewrestling.com/video-thejourney-webisode-1-2/



> Video – #TheJourney – Webisode 1
> 
> by admin · April 16, 2014
> 
> Global Force Wrestling presents it’s first web franchise called #TheJourney, which will document Jeff and Karen Jarrett’s life on the road, as they continue to travel around the world in search of undiscovered wrestling talent. ”The #G​lobal​S​earch started on January 6, 2014 and we have already grown our database to over 500 young men and women,” said Jeff Jarrett. ”This is an exciting time for Global Force Wrestling and we want the fans to be with us every step of the way. ​”​​


http://youtu.be/xs5HXO--uag






The Hollywood Reporter Covers Global Force Wrestling


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



GothicBohemian said:


> In the nearly two years I’ve been here, I’ve almost never seen people begging for a wrestling show produced by a reality programming interest, focused less on wresting and begun entirely from scratch straight to tv. If we must have reality television centered wrestling show, based off what I know at this time I think I’d rather see the Resistance Pro one.
> 
> Now this doesn’t apply to everyone, but I get the impression that a segment of the ‘unwavering support’ for this promotion is based on it NOT being TNA. It’s like GFW has garnered a fan following of anti-TNA fans who want to see Jarrett stick it to the other company. No matter what they announce it’s great because, you know…NOT TNA (or NOT WWE, for a smaller chunk of the rabid fandom).


I'm just excited that we have a new national promotion quite frankly, totaling it to 4 if you count ROH, competition is good, especially when the new kid in town has potential to exceed or meet expectations.


----------



## GothicBohemian

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Vic, like I said, not everyone is in it for the same reasons. It’s just a vibe I get from certain folks, and that’s partly out of spillover into the TNA section, where random, barely relevant posts about GFW being the savior of floundering TNA talents are common. It’s especially funny because Jarrett is still a shareholder in that company. 

tbf, there's also a few automatically dismissing GFW because it's perceived as direct competition to TNA, probably in no small part due to how those aforementioned posts give the impression that there's some sort of imaginary battle between the two. 






RoosterSmith said:


> The more i think about it the more they might be on to something here.


You are ever the optimist, aren’t you? Good on ya. I hope it does turn out well; another successful promotion would be a positive thing.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Hate it or love it, Jarrett got some good and smart people behind him which is wayyyy more I can say about TNA.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



captainzombie said:


> Have to hand it to Jeff, he probably has learned a thing or two from the mistakes in TNA and one of them is marketing/promotion. This new video posted earlier today.
> 
> http://globalforcewrestling.com/video-thejourney-webisode-1-2/
> 
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/xs5HXO--uag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hollywood Reporter Covers Global Force Wrestling


Fxd.


----------



## redapple

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

go away Jeff Jarrett , you were never good in the ring, you help kill WCW, and TNA sucked!


----------



## TNAsFuture

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



redapple said:


> go away Jeff Jarrett , you were never good in the ring, you help kill WCW, and TNA sucked!


:faint: Some people.


----------



## Miguel De Juan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



RoosterSmith said:


> The more i think about it the more they might be on to something here.
> 
> We hear match after match and we think literally. Maybe we should be thinking more emotionally. Maybe we should be thinking more about how the matches are experienced as opposed to simply existing.
> 
> When you look back at the 90's, which are referenced a lot by Jarrett in interviews that he's down about GFW ...
> 
> the stuff that happened in between matches and during on location segments, backstage segments, etc ...
> 
> made the matches ten times better. And that's not being done at all in the WWE right now.
> 
> I'm very excited about TNA but I'm not gonna call it on the level of the attitude era.
> 
> I don't think they mean "match after match" in terms of set up. I think they mean it more like, "it won't just be unremarkable, unimportant, boring match after match."
> 
> Perhaps the emphasis is based more on importance and relevance.
> 
> Look at the Shield and Wyatt family. Two big things going down right now. What have either of them ever done? They're cool characters without a franchise, without a goal, wandering aimlessly through the wrestling ethos.
> 
> maybe THAT'S what Jarrett is talking about here.


What are you talking about? WWE has lots of segments and even guests hosts, sometimes even live bands play.

The Shield have a goal: fight the Authority and control WWE as their own yard.
The Wyatt Family: Destroy John Cena and establish a cult.

This is why Jarrett is out of touch. He is not even paying attention to what is going on.

He is going to change the business by using the same setup that everyone else is using? How does that make any sense?


----------



## Sin City Saint

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



GothicBohemian said:


> Vic, like I said, not everyone is in it for the same reasons. It’s just a vibe I get from certain folks, and that’s partly out of spillover into the TNA section, where random, barely relevant posts about GFW being the savior of floundering TNA talents are common. It’s especially funny because Jarrett is still a shareholder in that company.
> 
> tbf, there's also a few automatically dismissing GFW because it's perceived as direct competition to TNA, probably in no small part due to how those aforementioned posts give the impression that there's some sort of imaginary battle between the two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are ever the optimist, aren’t you? Good on ya. I hope it does turn out well; another successful promotion would be a positive thing.


This. They really need a decent TV deal to make it though in my opinion. This isn't 12 years ago when Jarrett (with some help) was able to produce a weekly PPV after not finding an immediate TV deal - people just aren't buying PPV's. They'll stream it online for free if he tries that, and it will be a quickly folded company if he goes down that route again. One would hope that he'll wait to debut the company until a TV deal is made, as that would be smarter business in today's market IMO...


----------



## redapple

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



TNAsFuture said:


> :faint: Some people.


but really whats jeff claim to fame???? he was a mid card in WWE? he was a WCW champ when the company was folding?he made himself the TNA champ ? he has a rich dad?...


----------



## Morrison17

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

When I found out that wrestling in GFW will be "different from what TNA and WWE produces" I kinda lost the faith. Knowing JJ it will be somethin like Ring Ka King + Hogans MCW + TNA Reaction. More crazy soap opera, non-wrestling segments and stories and less in ring action. I hope I'm wrong, thou.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Still... Why the fuck there's so much Karen?


----------



## AEA

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



MTheBehemoth said:


> Still... Why the fuck there's so much Karen?


Tits n' Ass


----------



## MTheBehemoth

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



alex1997 said:


> Tits n' Ass


She's annoying as fuck.

That voice... Ugh.


----------



## RoosterSmith

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Miguel De Juan said:


> What are you talking about? WWE has lots of segments and even guests hosts, sometimes even live bands play.
> 
> The Shield have a goal: fight the Authority and control WWE as their own yard.
> The Wyatt Family: Destroy John Cena and establish a cult.
> 
> This is why Jarrett is out of touch. He is not even paying attention to what is going on.
> 
> He is going to change the business by using the same setup that everyone else is using? How does that make any sense?


Some misunderstanding here. If you go back, you'll realize what I said was, the WWE's segments are not making the matches better, or more important. 

I never said the WWE wasn't doing this. 

It's just that I understand how someone would feel like it was just "match after match." It really is. Sure ... they have the segments. But they don't do nothing. 

And while I can admit that the Wyatt family have had a goal for the last three weeks, trying to turn Cena bad, they didn't have one before that. The shield still do not have one. 

How are they going to try to "fight injustice" or "control the WWE?" By jumping people or participating in the matches that the authority has planned for them? That makes no sense. 

And the Wyatts were doing the same thing before the CEna fued. Bray cuts cool promos, granted, but they never amount to anything. What have the actually accomplished since debuting? Nothing at all. 

I'm not saying Jarret is out of touch or he isn't. I'm just saying he might have a point here. He might have just as many segments and yet, by making them make sense, he could very well be doing something VERY DIFFERENT.

No offense, but you're a little quick on the "What He Said Doesn't Make Sense Trigger." You didn't even read my post right. Don't you think it's possible that you could be mistaken about this too? 

Though granted, Jarrett's wording was very clumsy in my opinion.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Good news, Vince Russo is still with TNA. GFW at least have a chance to be a success.


----------



## Mon Joxley

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



X Marks The Spot said:


> I'm just excited that we have a new national promotion quite frankly, totaling it to 4 if you count ROH, competition is good, especially when the new kid in town has potential to exceed or meet expectations.


Gonna be 5 if you count AAA's U.S. expansion.

I'm liking what I see so far out of GFW. People like to talk about the mistakes TNA made and how bad it's gotten lately like it's Jeff's doing. TNA in late 2009 going on 2010 was a great product and on the cusp of something special. It wasn't until after Hogan/Bischoff came in that Jeff got pushed out of the picture and it's been on a steady decline since then. From the looks of it he's taking his original vision for TNA and putting a new spin on it.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

it's hard to take a company with glaring typos in their press releases seriously.


----------



## Tha Rassler

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I don't feel like reading this whole thread to see if other people have pointed this out already, but Jeff is using recent pictures he's taken with guys like Kevin Nash and Bret Hart to imply that they're going to be involved in this little podunk federation when there's almost zero chance of that. 

I'd be pissed if I were them.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

http://globalforcewrestling.com/stone-cold-say-global-force-wrestling/

So Steve Austin on the podcast mentioned GFW. He said basically:

A) It's not a bad looking logo
B) It's a good thing for there to be another organization
C) He's not sure if Toby Keith is in this whole situation
D) Called Jeff a smart, young cat
E) Wishes Jeff good luck because it means more jobs for guys/gals and acknowledges nobody will ever compete with the WWE but it's good to have an alternative
F) He's interested to see this product, what network it will be on..and happy people can join GFW to apply their trade and make more money
G) Says he still watches TNA..is worried about TNA's future but wishes them the best


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Tha Rassler said:


> I don't feel like reading this whole thread to see if other people have pointed this out already, but Jeff is using recent pictures he's taken with guys like Kevin Nash and Bret Hart to imply that they're going to be involved in this little podunk federation when there's almost zero chance of that.
> 
> I'd be pissed if I were them.


I heard Court said it was a dirty move but to be fair to Jeff, he posted these pictures on his personal twitter account not GFW. Jeff should be careful but he is human.

Jeff should be respected more than he is in the business. Definitely one of the top 50 most important men in wrestling history, maybe higher. Without Jeff, there's no TNA and no GFW.


----------



## Striketeam

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



RoosterSmith said:


> Some misunderstanding here. If you go back, you'll realize what I said was, the WWE's segments are not making the matches better, or more important.
> 
> I never said the WWE wasn't doing this.
> 
> It's just that I understand how someone would feel like it was just "match after match." It really is. Sure ... they have the segments. But they don't do nothing.
> 
> And while I can admit that the Wyatt family have had a goal for the last three weeks, trying to turn Cena bad, they didn't have one before that. The shield still do not have one.
> 
> How are they going to try to "fight injustice" or "control the WWE?" By jumping people or participating in the matches that the authority has planned for them? That makes no sense.
> 
> And the Wyatts were doing the same thing before the CEna fued. Bray cuts cool promos, granted, but they never amount to anything. What have the actually accomplished since debuting? Nothing at all.
> 
> I'm not saying Jarret is out of touch or he isn't. I'm just saying he might have a point here. He might have just as many segments and yet, by making them make sense, he could very well be doing something VERY DIFFERENT.
> 
> No offense, but you're a little quick on the "What He Said Doesn't Make Sense Trigger." You didn't even read my post right. Don't you think it's possible that you could be mistaken about this too?
> 
> Though granted, Jarrett's wording was very clumsy in my opinion.


Wrestling is a television drama, well written storylines and characters are a crucial part of putting out a quality product, not a card full of randomly thrown together filler matches featuring generic guy #1 and #2 with little to no build or development of any kind. (AKA WWE)

The problem with professional wresting today is the lack of good writing, without that there is no meaning for anything on the show and no reason for the audience to get emotionally invested in or care about what their watching.


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Tha Rassler said:


> I don't feel like reading this whole thread to see if other people have pointed this out already, but Jeff is using recent pictures he's taken with guys like Kevin Nash and Bret Hart to imply that they're going to be involved in this little podunk federation when there's almost zero chance of that.
> 
> I'd be pissed if I were them.


Why do you think that ? Thats stupid,He is just pointing out some of the talents he has met. Do you really expect anyone with half a brain to think the 500 people he claims to have met will be in the company ? Also i bet you some of those guys acutely will prob join the company or others will just make an appearance.

Classic internet people bitching about someone trying to create any kinda buzz from anything to get his brand recognized. Its called marketing and in this day and age EVERYONE DOES IT WITH THE INTERNET.


----------



## Miguel De Juan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



RoosterSmith said:


> Some misunderstanding here. If you go back, you'll realize what I said was, the WWE's segments are not making the matches better, or more important.
> 
> I never said the WWE wasn't doing this.
> 
> It's just that I understand how someone would feel like it was just "match after match." It really is. Sure ... they have the segments. But they don't do nothing.
> 
> And while I can admit that the Wyatt family have had a goal for the last three weeks, trying to turn Cena bad, they didn't have one before that. The shield still do not have one.
> 
> How are they going to try to "fight injustice" or "control the WWE?" By jumping people or participating in the matches that the authority has planned for them? That makes no sense.
> 
> And the Wyatts were doing the same thing before the CEna fued. Bray cuts cool promos, granted, but they never amount to anything. What have the actually accomplished since debuting? Nothing at all.
> 
> I'm not saying Jarret is out of touch or he isn't. I'm just saying he might have a point here. He might have just as many segments and yet, by making them make sense, he could very well be doing something VERY DIFFERENT.
> 
> No offense, but you're a little quick on the "What He Said Doesn't Make Sense Trigger." You didn't even read my post right. Don't you think it's possible that you could be mistaken about this too?
> 
> Though granted, Jarrett's wording was very clumsy in my opinion.


Shield has been the most dominant team in the WWE. They have proven this, like the Four Horsemen, by beating all the credible stars and opponents in their path. Their goal has always been to be at the top, which they have.

The segments do build to something unless you're not paying attention. The Wyatts are bringing the system down with their cult like aura. There is mystery to their characters and purpose, which is the damn point. 

What is Jarrett going to do different? WE have no idea. It if it is the same old stuff he tried with TNA, then it is pointless.

They really need to prove themselves because their biggest competition has a vision and a new generation of stars to build from. If Jarrett hasn't planned for the next five years, then he has no real vision.

I have my reasons to doubt Jarrett more than the WWE.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

WWE is WWE, you can't compete with them. Plain and simple but that doesn't mean you can't make money.

There's enough eyeballs and wallets for more than 1 successful pro wrestling company. JJ has the right people behind him so far.


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Tha Rassler said:


> I don't feel like reading this whole thread to see if other people have pointed this out already, but Jeff is using recent pictures he's taken with guys like Kevin Nash and Bret Hart to imply that they're going to be involved in this little podunk federation when there's almost zero chance of that.
> 
> I'd be pissed if I were them.


Would it be that hard to believe that Kevin Nash could be involved with this company? I mean he and Jeff are friends and Kevin Nash was one of the first "big" ex WWE signings that TNA got in their early years. Don't know if Nash is under a legends deal but if he's allowed to take TV bookings I could see him being involved at some point.

Bret is a little different because he's under a WWE legends deal and probably wouldn't jeopardize that but Jeff is creating interest which is good.


----------



## amhlilhaus

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> WWE is WWE, you can't compete with them. Plain and simple but that doesn't mean you can't make money.
> 
> There's enough eyeballs and wallets for more than 1 successful pro wrestling company. JJ has the right people behind him so far.


at the end of the day this is the only thing relevant to the discussion. tonight there are at least 46 independent wrestling shows going on. that shows that while wrestling may not be as 'big' as it used to be, there is still plenty of interest for wrestling out there.

I believe there is enough interest that their can be enough room and talent to have four major promotions out there, and all 4 can be profitable and provide a decent living for the guys. now the bottom 3, tna, roh and gfw won't be able to have million dollar salaries but I think they can provide a dozen or more 6 figure gigs to guys if they run their business smart. it is all about marketing and building fresh characters.


----------



## murder

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



SOR said:


> Don't know if Nash is under a legends deal


Yes he is.


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



amhlilhaus said:


> at the end of the day this is the only thing relevant to the discussion. tonight there are at least 46 independent wrestling shows going on. that shows that while wrestling may not be as 'big' as it used to be, there is still plenty of interest for wrestling out there.


Out of those 46 how many will make profit though? Most promoters running around the world (Unless you're in Japan or Mexico) are ran by hobby promoters. Sure, your main indies like PWG, CHIKARA (When it was around), DGUSA, EVOLVE and everything else out there probably makes a bit of a profit but out of those 46 independent shows going on I imagine 1-2 will make any proper money.

Most promoters are marks who want to put on a show or work with a name and the thought of making money does not come into it, they want to be on TV, they want to wrestle their heroes etc etc.



murder said:


> Yes he is.


What are the rules with a legend deal? Can Nash appear on TV for GFW?


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I thought Legend deals doesn't prevent people from working with other promotions?


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Dave Broome on Twitter :


> I'm pretty sure all wrestling fans will love what we're doing. LOTS of wrestling with lots more"


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Why would anyone want Nash involved ?

I like Kev but it's 2014. Time to move on.

Also, nice tweet from broome.


----------



## amhlilhaus

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



SOR said:


> Out of those 46 how many will make profit though? Most promoters running around the world (Unless you're in Japan or Mexico) are ran by hobby promoters. Sure, your main indies like PWG, CHIKARA (When it was around), DGUSA, EVOLVE and everything else out there probably makes a bit of a profit but out of those 46 independent shows going on I imagine 1-2 will make any proper money.
> 
> Most promoters are marks who want to put on a show or work with a name and the thought of making money does not come into it, they want to be on TV, they want to wrestle their heroes etc etc.
> 
> 
> 
> What are the rules with a legend deal? Can Nash appear on TV for GFW?


I was pointing out the fact that there are plenty of people who like wrestling, and will go to wrestling shows. I also pointed out that the second tier of national promotions roh, tna and gwf won't be able to afford to give out high 6 figure salaries but if they continue to grow and make smart business decisions that coupled with their national deals and everything else should allow them to turn a profit and provide guys with low to middle six figure salaries which is a solid living.


----------



## roadkill_

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

The merchandise section of that site... oh lawdy.


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



SOR said:


> Most promoters are marks who want to put on a show or work with a name and the thought of making money does not come into it, they want to be on TV, they want to wrestle their heroes etc etc.


LOL.


----------



## geomon

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WBS said:


> Dave Broome on Twitter :


Dat backlash.


----------



## Violent By Design

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> I heard Court said it was a dirty move but to be fair to Jeff, he posted these pictures on his personal twitter account not GFW. Jeff should be careful but he is human.
> 
> Jeff should be respected more than he is in the business. Definitely one of the top 50 most important men in wrestling history, maybe higher. Without Jeff, there's no TNA and no GFW.


 I think you're greatly over blowing TNA's importance if you think Jeff Jarret is one of the 50 most important men in the history of wrestling. Either that or you're greatly unaware of wrestling pre 90s or international wrestling. Jeff isn't even more important than his father I would argue.


----------



## Memphis Fan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Jerry Jarrett is one of the 50 most important people in wrestling history. ECW and the Attitude era were influenced directly by Jarrett's Memphis territory .  For those who don't know Jerry also ran WWF creative during Vince's legal trouble. Jerry also developed talent like Jerry Lawler , Dutch Mantell , Tommy Rich ,The Undertaker , Kane , Steve Austin , Rick Rude , Kamala , The Rock N' Roll Express, Jimmy Hart , Cactus Jack , The Rock , Eddie Gilbert , and countless more.

I say Jerry Jarrett is one of the top ten people in the history of wrestling. However, Jeff Jarrett is not an important wrestling figure. It was Jerry who put TNA together, not Jeff. The Carters wrote Jerry out of TNA history . Jeff is only in the business because his father is Jerry Jarrett.


----------



## Violent By Design

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I agree, if Jerry was running TNA it'd actually be good. It's cool what Jeff did, but to say he's one of the most important figures in wrestlings +100 year history is a little much.


----------



## RoosterSmith

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Striketeam said:


> Wrestling is a television drama, well written storylines and characters are a crucial part of putting out a quality product, not a card full of randomly thrown together filler matches featuring generic guy #1 and #2 with little to no build or development of any kind. (AKA WWE)
> 
> The problem with professional wresting today is the lack of good writing, without that there is no meaning for anything on the show and no reason for the audience to get emotionally invested in or care about what their watching.



I agree. And hopefully that's what Jarrett is talking about in regards to the GFW here. 



Miguel De Juan said:


> Shield has been the most dominant team in the WWE. They have proven this, like the Four Horsemen, by beating all the credible stars and opponents in their path. Their goal has always been to be at the top, which they have.
> 
> The segments do build to something unless you're not paying attention. The Wyatts are bringing the system down with their cult like aura. There is mystery to their characters and purpose, which is the damn point.
> 
> .


I'm not saying the segments don't have ANYTHING to do with the matches that follow. I'm just saying they don't always make sense or make the matches more important. And that leads to a feeling of, "it's just match after match, nothing ever happens." 

For example what you just said about the shield, right? Their goal has NEVER been to be at the top. It has been to fight injustice. And NOBODY ever asked them about that. They never explained what injustice was. 

They just jumped people for a year. And what's worse is, they jumped people who were legitimately in a struggle against injustice like John Cena. 

And how are the Wyatts bringing down the system? By competing in the designated matches? Is it like the Underpants Gnomes in South Park?

Does Bray thing that WINNING MATCHES + JUMPING PEOPLE + ???? = BRINGING DOWN THE SYSTEM? 

The idea of it all makes no sense. 

I have no idea what you mean by "there is mystery to their characters and purpose, which is the damn point."

If there's mystery to their purpose how do you know that they wanna bring down the system? 

And even if we're really not supposed to know what they're up to, shouldn't we have at least gotten some clues and a little bit of development into that?


----------



## Tha Rassler

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> I heard Court said it was a dirty move but to be fair to Jeff, he posted these pictures on his personal twitter account not GFW. Jeff should be careful but he is human.
> 
> Jeff should be respected more than he is in the business. Definitely one of the top 50 most important men in wrestling history, maybe higher. Without Jeff, there's no TNA and no GFW.


Those pictures are on the GFW website as well. At least some of them are. That's where I saw them.


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



> "It just won't be a bunch of wrestling matches; we have exciting announcements to come. TNA or WWE right now is match after match after match. Global Force Wrestling is not going to do that. There will be matches but there will be a lot more and a lot more variety placed into the actual events that will be really innovative and fresh".--Jeff Jerrett


I see so we have yet another WWE lite type product coming?


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Another small video they posted:


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

webisodes? what is this chikara?


----------



## Memphis Fan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Violent By Design said:


> I agree, if Jerry was running TNA it'd actually be good. It's cool what Jeff did, but to say he's one of the most important figures in wrestlings +100 year history is a little much.


Jerry is considered by many to be the best booker in the history of wrestling. Vince hand picked Jerry to run the WWF
, I think that says it all. Oh, he also broke in some guy named Hulk Hogan . He bought the music video to the business. He bought the first celebrity , Andy Kaufman , to the business. 

Jerry saved Mid-South wrestling when Watts was on the verge of shutting down . The Midnight Express, Rock N Roll Express , Jim Cornette and Terry Taylor were send to Watts from Jarrett. Jarrett also send Bill Dundee to book the Memphis style in the Mid-South promotion.

He also saw potential in a opening match guy named Lawler. Together they drew 11, 200 fans per week in Memphis on a routine basis. Jerry kept his promotion running until 1997 , long after Vince had run everyone else out of the business. He sold the business to Lawler who lasted 6 months were Jarrett .

If there is a Mount Rushmore for promoters , Vince would be the first pick and Jerry would be the second. So Jerry Jarrett. is one of the most important people in wrestling history


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



> TNA or WWE right now is match after match after match


:rock2 What the hell are these guys watching?


----------



## amhlilhaus

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Memphis Fan said:


> Jerry is considered by many to be the best booker in the history of wrestling. Vince hand picked Jerry to run the WWF
> , I think that says it all. Oh, he also broke in some guy named Hulk Hogan . He bought the music video to the business. He bought the first celebrity , Andy Kaufman , to the business.
> 
> Jerry saved Mid-South wrestling when Watts was on the verge of shutting down . The Midnight Express, Rock N Roll Express , Jim Cornette and Terry Taylor were send to Watts from Jarrett. Jarrett also send Bill Dundee to book the Memphis style in the Mid-South promotion.
> 
> He also saw potential in a opening match guy named Lawler. Together they drew 11, 200 fans per week in Memphis on a routine basis. Jerry kept his promotion running until 1997 , long after Vince had run everyone else out of the business. He sold the business to Lawler who lasted 6 months were Jarrett .
> 
> If there is a Mount Rushmore for promoters , Vince would be the first pick and Jerry would be the second. So Jerry Jarrett. is one of the most important people in wrestling history


to say that Jarrett is the 2nd best promoter is cause for some interesting debate, but in another thread I think.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



amhlilhaus said:


> to say that Jarrett is the 2nd best promoter is cause for some interesting debate, but in another thread I think.


Yup, Pena, VKM Sr,Verne,etc.


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

What kinda belt names do you think they will use ? Ideas ?

Obviously the typical 2

Global Force Wrestling - world tag team championship

Global Force Wrestling - World heavyweight championship. To be honest saying the word heavyweight is stupid now a days. Should just be called world championship.

Then what other belt names ? They should have one more belt that is sorta a defending working champion belt

Force Championship >? haha it might work

Imagine the world title was a massive round globe with the name ontop of it. Would be amazing belt. 

World Tag team championship

Force Championship

World championship

Global force Championship



Id say go with 

World Tag team championship

Global Force Championship

World Championship


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Who should be the company first world champion???


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Adam Pearce? LOL


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Jarrett obviously. Dude is going to put the belt on himself.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

A promoter or head booker trust himself more than anyone. Dusty,Flair,Kevin Sullivan,TNA Jarrett. Everybody knows he is the owner, so he will have to play the HHH role or just don't wrestle at all. I personally think Jarrett should be a ringside commentator that occasionally wrestle.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

To be honest..Jeff hasn't been on tv in a long time..depending on his role, if minor, then i wouldn't mind him on my tv. Plus if GFW has the right idea..they'll do the old school approach where they hire just a few big names and the rest are guys who never really had a chance to shine. Let the newer guys get a long push and eventually go over the established names. Let the build be slow yet consistant and interesting...


----------



## Concrete

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



SpeedStick said:


> Who should be the company first world champion???


FUCK, if Bob Sapp isn't in this promotion I'm gonna be all sorts of pissed!


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I'm going to throw some names that most here would prolly not like signed...but here goes:

Monty Brown (one of the TNA originals, would be nice to have Jeff convince him to return for a short run)
Alex Shelley
Chris Masters
Mickie James
Jay/Mark Briscoe (are they free agents)
Prince Devitt (would be nice but likely won't go to GFW)
Mistico (yes people may hate this idea, but fuck it..maybe a short run would be fun)
AJ Styles (although it's late...he's with Japan..maybe after the deal ends)


----------



## Kaiju

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> Adam Pearce? LOL


Adam Pearce is better than 85 percent of the garbage out there calling themselves "wrestlers." Respect.


----------



## ThenWo/WCW

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yqvEASs-Sro

NEW


----------



## Real Punk

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



ThenWo/WCW said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yqvEASs-Sro
> 
> NEW


Look interesting but it funny how GFW is get more press than TNA or ROH.

http://punkwrestlingfans.blogspot.co.uk


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

http://pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/Other_News_4/article_77900.shtml

Kind of expected.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

It's rather sad yet true that GFW is doing much more at promotions than TNA at the moment :lol

Now of course..GFW is new so they must do this...but TNA on the otherhand still needs to promote..not stop..non-stop action so to speak.

What's everyone's opinion on GFW working with AAA?? What can we expect?


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



SpeedStick said:


> Who should be the company first world champion???


I say aj styles. Everyone likes his new edgy character and that would be a huge stab at tna


----------



## RoosterSmith

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

So, here's the thing about GFW being on TV. 

I hope it is. 

However, teaming up with the guy from Biggest Loser, who is the only person that I've heard even mention getting this thing on TV ...

it's not a slam dunk. 

I know wrestling SHOULD BE on TV more, if you think about the kind of ratings WWE and TNA get. Even local promotions like Metro Pro and Prime were doing good before they got yanked ...

But wrestling gets discounted. For whatever reason. It doesn't get the respect it deserves. 

It would not surprise me if they can't find a home on TV at all. It wouldn't surprise me if the guy from the biggest loser is counting his chickens before they hatch, if he is setting himself, and you guys up for disappointment.


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I think AJ will be the initial World Heavyweight Champion. Trusted friend of Jarrett, has proven his loyalty in the past (TNA) and is a recognizable name that a majority of wrestling fans want to see.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Hermie is on the board of directors
http://globalforcewrestling.com/nascar-personality-joins-board-gfw/


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

AAA have no idea they working with GFW.


----------



## RoosterSmith

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> AAA have no idea they working with GFW.


Haha. That would be awesome. Nobody would bother to check.


----------



## Concrete

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



RoosterSmith said:


> So, here's the thing about GFW being on TV.
> 
> I hope it is.
> 
> However, teaming up with the guy from Biggest Loser, who is the only person that I've heard even mention getting this thing on TV ...
> 
> it's not a slam dunk.
> 
> I know wrestling SHOULD BE on TV more, if you think about the kind of ratings WWE and TNA get. Even local promotions like Metro Pro and Prime were doing good before they got yanked ...
> 
> But wrestling gets discounted. For whatever reason. It doesn't get the respect it deserves.
> 
> It would not surprise me if they can't find a home on TV at all. It wouldn't surprise me if the guy from the biggest loser is counting his chickens before they hatch, if he is setting himself, and you guys up for disappointment.


I doubt they would be talking about bringing this to TV if they weren't almost all the way there. 

Also, there are legitimate reasons wrestling gets discounted thus it isn't quite the "It doesn't get the respect it deserves" idea that is being portrayed.


----------



## RoosterSmith

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Concrete said:


> I doubt they would be talking about bringing this to TV if they weren't almost all the way there.
> 
> Also, there are legitimate reasons wrestling gets discounted thus it isn't quite the "It doesn't get the respect it deserves" idea that is being portrayed.


I don't know, man. I've seen it happen before. Not just wrestling either. People say they got something in the works and it doesn't pan out. 

I agree, there are legit reasons wrestling gets discounted. But even so, there are a lot of good promoters out there who are super respectful to everyone, and they get shit on. Chris Gough, for instance. 

I've felt for a long time that it's not fair that the WWE and TNA are as big as they are when you consider just how awful they've treated people at times. 

But still, there's a lot of good people in the smaller promotions and I do think they deserve a better perception from the main stream media.


----------



## RoosterSmith

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

BTW, it's bad form to announce something if it isn't solid. The fact that this comes from GFW and not some TV station does trouble me.


----------



## Concrete

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I took "discounted" in terms of money it gets. I see, perceptively discounted. 

And the poor form was Jarrett announcing it without much info to give in the first place.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

As far as Championships go Id like to see how their shows are set up before they start claiming a "World" Champion. This is an old school way of thinking but if they start off in one central location like Nashville Id prefer they leave "World" out the championship name. Just call it the Global Force Wrestling Heavyweight Championship and have Global Force Wrestling Tag Championships.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Global and World is the same thing anyway


----------



## tbp82

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> Global and World is the same thing anyway


Yeah. But if you just call it GFW Heavyweight Champion or GFW Champion it comes across as company champion as oppossed to champion of the World. I know old school way of thinking.


----------



## WorldWrestlingFed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



tbp82 said:


> Yeah. But if you just call it GFW Heavyweight Champion or GFW Champion it comes across as company champion as oppossed to champion of the World. I know old school way of thinking.


And that's the opportunity to be distinct from everyone else, instead of calling it the World Championship or World Heavyweight Championship like everybody else, use the same meaning, different word with the word Global, just like his company is called, Global Force Wrestling, 

Global Force Wrestling can call their World title the following possibilities,

1, The Global Wrestling Championship 

2, The Global Championship

3, The Global Heavyweight Championship

4, The Global Heavyweight Wrestling Championship,

no need for GFW name brand on it, whenever someone hears of the "Global champion" or "Global Women's champion" they'll know it's Global Force Wrestling.


----------



## Real Punk

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

More on Hermie Sadler involvement in GFW

http://www.pwinsider.com/article/85172/hermie-sadler-joins-global-force-wrestling.html?p=1


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

God, if heyman only was available to book for them, I'd feel so good.

Bring in Gabe and hope he rediscovers his spark!


----------



## amhlilhaus

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

does anyone know which guys they've signed so far?

I only know of lance archer


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

David 'The Renegade' Scougall ^^

If you believe Wiki that is.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Beatles123 said:


> God, if heyman only was available to book for them, I'd feel so good.
> 
> *Bring in Gabe and hope he rediscovers his spark!*


Really? He's one of the worst (if not the worst) bookers in pro wrestling right now.


----------



## Concrete

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

WHOA, WHOA, WHOA...
...
...
...
He brought us Teddy Hart's Cat in NOLA.


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

He gave us Gargano's 4 year reign.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

are there any good fresh young bookers out there or are we stuck with the status quo for the rest of eternity ?


----------



## Concrete

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Cliffy Byro said:


> are there any good fresh young bookers out there or are we stuck with the status quo for the rest of eternity ?


YES! Wait, good? Nevermind. That's not really a thing.


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



amhlilhaus said:


> does anyone know which guys they've signed so far?
> 
> I only know of lance archer


Confirmed:

Hermie Sadler (Member of the Board Of Directors)

Jeff Jarrett 

Karen Jarrett

Lance Hoyt

Rumoured:

Brooke Tessmacher

Elijah Burke 

Countless other independent talents that you'd have to take with a grain of salt, Tessmacher and Elijah are both realistic in my opinion.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Cliffy Byro said:


> are there any good fresh young bookers out there or are we stuck with the status quo for the rest of eternity ?


That's one thing I've always wondered about. Many wrestlers/fans revere past bookers but no one in the business has any interest in bringing new fresh bookers into the industry (other than the WWE).


----------



## Lord Wolfe

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Just hope when GFW says that it'll be like no other company, they try to go with a bit more realism. By now everybody and their mama knows that wrestling is pre-determined. I'd like to see maybe some rankings, tournaments, and actually see weight determine the division a guy is placed into. After seeing what a failure TNA became, I'm hoping Jeff learned a great deal about how to run a wrestling company. So glad to see at least someone trying to bring wrestling back to where it should be.


----------



## amhlilhaus

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



volt28 said:


> Just hope when GFW says that it'll be like no other company, they try to go with a bit more realism. By now everybody and their mama knows that wrestling is pre-determined. I'd like to see maybe some rankings, tournaments, and actually see weight determine the division a guy is placed into. After seeing what a failure TNA became, I'm hoping Jeff learned a great deal about how to run a wrestling company. So glad to see at least someone trying to bring wrestling back to where it should be.


how can you do that? the wwe is a giant black hole sucking every single future great into themselves, where that talent will most likely get misused, but hey they'll make great money won't they?


----------



## Saintpat

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Concrete said:


> WHOA, WHOA, WHOA...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> He brought us Teddy Hart's Cat in NOLA.


Cut out the middleman.

Forget Gabe. Forget Teddy Hart.

Sign the cat!!!!!!


----------



## Denny Crane

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Ham and Egger said:


> That's one thing I've always wondered about. Many wrestlers/fans revere past bookers but no one in the business has any interest in bringing new fresh bookers into the industry (other than the WWE).


I think the man who could do a great job as a booker is someone who just became a free agent in Christopher Daniels. I think there is some people that just understands the business and he does. I can't really think of anything bad people have said bad about him behind the scenes and he probably has some reason to gripe about never getting a world title reign in TNA or ROH as some not as well deserved people have instead.


----------



## WorldWrestlingFed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I'd have D'angelo Dinero(Elijah Burke) in the main event, he was great, and TNA ruined his push.


Also if I was running the company, I would make it distinct, for example, how awesome would it be for GFW to instead of having the Typical name of "World Champion", instead have "Global champion" to go along with the company name of "Global Force Wrestling?

Instead of putting the GFW brand name on it, they call it the Global Championship, this would be like telling wrestling fans that This is the #1 wrestling company, it's not just the GFW title, it's the Global Championship, you'd have it named

The Global Heavyweight Championship or Global Championship for the Main title

The Global Women's championship for the Women's division, and etc.


----------



## chada75

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I just read where Hermie Sadler join the GFW. Cool.

One idea that they may want to try is instead of being on TV, Just produce the Wrestling shows for Hulu or even Netflix and do an IPPV like the ROH. It would seem like a better deal than to try to get on a Cable Network.


----------



## Real Punk

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



chada75 said:


> I just read where Hermie Sadler join the GFW. Cool.
> 
> One idea that they may want to try is instead of being on TV, Just produce the Wrestling shows for Hulu or even Netflix and do an IPPV like the ROH. It would seem like a better deal than to try to get on a Cable Network.


It is a good idea doing a show on Netflix or on Demand but some people on the board are,bunch of nah Sayers on the issue.The big network hate wrestling unless it is WWE related and this to me was TNA downward spiral.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Streaming is the future but you still have an extremely limited audience compare to regular cable/satelite. I don't know if you guys been paying attention but Netflix is having issues too, and about to raise the price on the subscription. If its not cable/satelite/network tv you are doom to fail. And who says Netflix wants a wrestling show?


----------



## Concrete

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> Streaming is the future but you still have an extremely limited audience compare to regular cable/satelite. I don't know if you guys been paying attention but Netflix is having issues too, and about to raise the price on the subscription. If its not cable/satelite/network tv you are doom to fail. And who says Netflix wants a wrestling show?


That's a bit misleading there. You say it is a limited audience and say Netflix is struggling as if the two are attached at the hip which is so wrong. Yeah, streaming has less of an audience and yeah, Netflix is going to be raising their prices but they are still growing at a rather quick rate. Problem lies in the fact that they are paying so damn much for content MIXED with the issue of increased competition. So actually the issues with Netflix is an increase in the amount of streaming possibilities.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Concrete said:


> That's a bit misleading there. You say it is a limited audience and say Netflix is struggling as if the two are attached at the hip which is so wrong. Yeah, streaming has less of an audience and yeah, Netflix is going to be raising their prices but they are still growing at a rather quick rate. Problem lies in the fact that they are paying so damn much for content MIXED with the issue of increased competition. So actually the issues with Netflix is an increase in the amount of streaming possibilities.


But the bottom line, for a new company things like Netflix is the absolute last option. Netflix is not struggling but they not going to offer you tv type money.


----------



## cokecan567

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

like when the fuck is this shit gonna take place already.


----------



## amhlilhaus

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



cokecan567 said:


> like when the fuck is this shit gonna take place already.


next year?


----------



## COPkilla

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I wonder if this will be worse than early TNA?


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



COPkilla said:


> I wonder if this will be worse than early TNA?


2003 tna was great overall.


----------



## Lariatoh!

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Denny Crane said:


> I think the man who could do a great job as a booker is someone who just became a free agent in Christopher Daniels. I think there is some people that just understands the business and he does. I can't really think of anything bad people have said bad about him behind the scenes and he probably has some reason to gripe about never getting a world title reign in TNA or ROH as some not as well deserved people have instead.


An absolutely amazing idea. Green reps to you sir.

Jarrett take note, give Daniels the book, he has spent an entire career putting his fellow locker room over. He would do a great job with the book, listen up Jarrett.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



SOR said:


> Confirmed:
> 
> Hermie Sadler (Member of the Board Of Directors)
> 
> Jeff Jarrett
> 
> Karen Jarrett
> 
> *Lance Hoyt*


Source?


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



MTheBehemoth said:


> Source?


Was confirmed by GFW on Twitter and re tweeted by Lance Hoyt. No formal announcement yet but it's all confirmed.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



SOR said:


> Was confirmed by GFW on Twitter and re tweeted by Lance Hoyt. No formal announcement yet but it's all confirmed.


He talks about singing a contract? Or are we talking about those lame '#JoinTheForce' pictures? They mean dick.


----------



## amhlilhaus

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



MTheBehemoth said:


> He talks about singing a contract? Or are we talking about those lame '#JoinTheForce' pictures? They mean dick.


basically said he's signed if I remember correctly.

maybe they'll bring in Davey jr and have them as kes, and they can also single main event as well.


----------



## Concrete

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Is it weird that I read "Davey Jr." and thought "Why did they sign Kyle O'Reilly?"?


----------



## MTheBehemoth

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



> - Global Force Wrestling, Jeff Jarrett's new promotion, appears to be moving toward holding their first events at the end of the year. The promotion's first shows will be in the last quarter, perhaps as soon as October.
> 
> Credit: PWInsider


Only 5 months.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Another former TNA staffer is on board working for the company. Chris Thomas, who was one of the top PR people for TNA before leaving and heading to Hollywood to produce his own projects, will be working for GFW. When reached for comment, Thomas said, "It’s a truly exciting time. Jeff has always been a visionary and wrestling fans are ready for the next big innovation. We can’t wait to share more exciting announcements in the coming weeks. Stay tuned." Thomas declined to name exactly what his role in the promotion will be.

PWinsider


----------



## Real Punk

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Don tony said GFW is likely to end up Hollywood base channel Showtime Tv or CBS.


----------



## omaroo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

So is Jarrett whos funding this promotion or is Toby Keith involved?


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Real Punk said:


> Don tony said GFW is likely to end up Hollywood base channel Showtime Tv or CBS.


I don't think they'll be getting on CBS anytime soon :lol


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



omaroo said:


> So is Jarrett whos funding this promotion or is Toby Keith involved?


Probably Jarrett with a handful of investors (Keith, that NASCAR dude, etc).


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Was doing some research on GFW and came across that an independent guy had been signed on Wikipedia. His name is Dave Scougall not sure if he is some indy wrestling mark that's put himself there for a bit of publicity or not but just wondering if anyone can confirm or deny his signing.


----------



## cacawmike

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I know Jarrett posted a pic on Instagram of him and Jay Rios (1 half of Los Ben Dejos) with the hashtag
#JoinTheForce

http://instagram.com/p/mtfC15FdqE/

I know he had a tryout with TNA a while back....


----------



## Toonami4Life

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

It's been made official, Global Force has a working agreement with AAA.

Wonder if Jarrett will also try to get a deal with Mutoh as well since the two are friends. Mutoh has said he wants to expand Wrestle-1 worldwide as they also got a relationship with a pair of European promotions.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

TNA will probably be dead by the end of the year so I can see Wrestle-1 partnering with GFW.


----------



## BrendenPlayz

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Partnering with AAA is a good move, GFW looking promising.


----------



## Denny Crane

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I figure the AAA deal will be about the same impact it was in TNA which was nothing. It just seemed as an extra paycheck for TNA wrestlers to appear at their shows and kind of a place for some developmental for some wrestlers.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

TNA guys only work the big AAA shows except JJ and Abyss. JJ and Abyss work non big AAA shows as well. I expect the same deal. However, with AAA debuting this fall on US TV it will be interesting if they use JJ. I doubt it since according to Konnan, the producers already have storylines and plans for the characters and I doubt JJ fits in.


----------



## Six Sides

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

if gfw can get the use of recognized wrestlers like mistico and jack evans for a while as part of this then it could be very very good for them!


----------



## DaStooge

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Any word on when they are getting off the ground?


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



DaStooge said:


> Any word on when they are getting off the ground?


October or November. Hes scouting all the talen throughout the summer.I have a good feeling this is going to A have a old school feel to it but modernized.also feel it will stand out and not feel like a wwe lite rip off aka tna.

I mean the first 2 years tna felt different.logo alone comes off old school but new.I like how the words form over the globe in the video ha


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

We'll I went to a little Indy event in Vancouver canada. Guy had a global force wrestling shirt on. Must be a decent Mount of interest and hype by people.

DDP made a suprise apearance promoting a yoga seminar in town.pretty up lifting guy


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Any guesses on what's going to be the next announcement?


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

From PWInsider



> The word making the rounds is that more details on GFW plans will be revealed next month.


They posted the new Webisode!


----------



## Toonami4Life

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Just found out they want fan input, inspired by The NFL Draft this Thursday they have announced a "fantasy draft" in order to get feedback as well as names of guys fans want to see them sign. From now till sunday post who you want on Twitter or Facebook signed #GFWGM. You can pick four males and one female as to who you want provided they aren't signed to a major promotion.

Fan input on who they want to see is one thing, them actually listening to what their saying is another.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Gut Check 2.0?


----------



## obby

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

EVERYONE VOTE FOR SCOTT STEINER

plus ricochet and alex shelley


----------



## MetalKiwi

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I think we will see good things from GFW. Learning from the mistakes of TNA.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



MTheBehemoth said:


> Gut Check 2.0?


Gut Check wasn't a bad idea on paper. They just used it to much and didn't even use the guys that won.


----------



## obby

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Gutcheck :lmao

I love how they just fired all of those guys as soon as the financial setbacks kicked in.


----------



## Phantom Martyr

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I am fucking excited for this promotion. It's gonna be amazing. #JoinTheForce


----------



## Toonami4Life

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



CenaBoy4Life said:


> Gut Check wasn't a bad idea on paper. They just used it to much and didn't even use the guys that won.


They didn't even bother looking for talent that was actually decent or passed up on talent that was. Remember that kid that was on there who's selling point was "He's 18 years old!" and TNA after rejecting him actually sent him to OVW and paid them to train him until they realized he was terrible? Or Kris Lewie who they brought in cause he had a sob story and tried to hide the fact he sucked?

And yet they passed up on talents like Ivelisse and Adam Pearce.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Adam Pearce is old and slow.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Gutcheck & stuff like it should have had it's own show.

Mixing it with the actual product was always going to be a disaster.


----------



## Toonami4Life

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> Adam Pearce is old and slow.


And yet he's better than most of the guys on The TNA roster. And he's 35, most of the guys in TNA are in their late thirties or forties so your argument doesn't have much merit to it.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

There's nothing remotely good about Adam Pearce and he is out of shape. He doesn't even want to wrestle anymore, he wants to be a baseball announcer or something like that.


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Damn, when I remember the early PWG, Pearce was the fucking GOD there, a phenomenal heel with this greatness of a theme:


----------



## RoosterSmith

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Toonami4Life said:


> Just found out they want fan input, inspired by The NFL Draft this Thursday they have announced a "fantasy draft" in order to get feedback as well as names of guys fans want to see them sign. From now till sunday post who you want on Twitter or Facebook signed #GFWGM. You can pick four males and one female as to who you want provided they aren't signed to a major promotion.
> 
> Fan input on who they want to see is one thing, them actually listening to what their saying is another.


Now this is legitimately exciting. 

I would love to participate and I think it would be really interesting to see who they actually get from these recommendations. 

This is actually innovative. 

Obviously there will be people who get mentioned a lot that GFW can't get because they aren't big enough. There will be other people that GFW won't go after because they'll feel they're too big. 

But I'm sure they'll get somebody that gets a lot of mentions on Twitter and Facebook. 

Very cool. 

I have to think, just off the top of my head? ...


Grado
Jack Jester 
Mikey Whiplash
Wolfgang
The Bucky Boys
Crazy Mary Dobson
Mickie Knuckles 
D'arcy Dixon
Colt Cabana
Adam Pierce
Jeremy Wyatt
Patrick Large
The Blanchard Brothers
Dark Sheik
Pooh Jack
The Stoner Brothers
Brian Kendrick
Eddie Kingston
Stu Stone 
Hershel Ben Levi
Jocephus
Ego Anthony
The Colony
Pretty Much the entire Chikara Roster ...


----------



## TNPunk

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Cliffy Byro said:


> Gutcheck & stuff like it should have had it's own show.
> 
> Mixing it with the actual product was always going to be a disaster.


Seriously a whole show like gutcheck would be boring as hell and nothing but sob stories


----------



## Saintpat

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



RoosterSmith said:


> The Colony
> Pretty Much the entire Chikara Roster ...


Not Green Ant.

I'm OK with the rest.


----------



## Snapdragon

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Saintpat said:


> Not Green Ant.
> 
> I'm OK with the rest.


Green Ant's the best worker on the bunch


----------



## MTheBehemoth

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



CenaBoy4Life said:


> Gut Check wasn't a bad idea on paper. They just used it to much and didn't even use the guys that won.


I'm talking about the internet version of the Gut Check. It's stupid.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

The preview of the journey 4 is online, and there's Mick Foley talking on it!!


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Wish some more news would come out.

Wonder how they're doing on the TV deal front..


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

The more these guys wait..the more some people get impatient and don't care


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

^ I already don't care.


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Chan Hung said:


> The more these guys wait..the more some people get impatient and don't care


Yeah, they really need to announce a few guys who are going to be involved and give us a little insight on them. Don't have to be big stars but maybe announce 2-3 of the guys who have signed so fans can get pumped up about seeing them.

I guess with this slow build method though everybody will find out about the new promotion in town so that's good.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

They need to calm down the hype and expectations. AAA went through this last year with the El Rey announcement. People were expecting a show right away not knowing it will be a two year process. I think they signed contracts to not discuss information, Konnan might mention stuff every once in awhile but thats about it.

I just don't understand why JJ is not using the people that help him in India. They knew how to produce a wrestling tv show.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

At least people are still talking about them, so that's good. But Jarrett is going to have to make some big announcements soon in risk of the hype fizzling.


----------



## TNAsFuture

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Did he take his time over announcements when TNA was at this stage? I only ask because i don't know and he might use the same method if that even worked?


----------



## geomon

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

The more I watch these hype videos I guess they're called, the less excited I am for the product. I just see it as bad inspirational movie lines dubbed over indie wrestling footage and even watching Mick Foley talk about wrestling, you realize he's not talking about Global Force Wrestling, he's just talking wrestling during the UWE show. It just causes me to sit here and wonder what exactly does any of this stuff have to do with Global Force?


----------



## pgi86

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



TNAsFuture said:


> Did he take his time over announcements when TNA was at this stage? I only ask because i don't know and he might use the same method if that even worked?


TNA had been in the works for months but nothing was officially announced until about a little over a month prior to the first event. The very first TNA press release was sent out 5 or 6 weeks before the first show and it announced not only the promotion itself but also the debut date as well as several of the talent working the debut show. And then everything else was announced throughout the next month.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



TNAsFuture said:


> Did he take his time over announcements when TNA was at this stage? I only ask because i don't know and he might use the same method if that even worked?


Worked? Losing money since day 1 and nearly dying (and not dying only because of the Carters money) = success?


----------



## RoosterSmith

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



pgi86 said:


> TNA had been in the works for months but nothing was officially announced until about a little over a month prior to the first event. The very first TNA press release was sent out 5 or 6 weeks before the first show and it announced not only the promotion itself but also the debut date as well as several of the talent working the debut show. And then everything else was announced throughout the next month.


That's what they should have done with this. 

maybe three months would have been good even. 

But just having a date for the first show would have been nice.


----------



## Denny Crane

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



MTheBehemoth said:


> Worked? Losing money since day 1 and nearly dying (and not dying only because of the Carters money) = success?


They got a national tv deal and has lasted over ten years. So I say that's a success. In the last 30 years only three promotions have achieved that in WWE, WCW and TNA. How many promotions have failed? ECW, Smokey Mountain, Global Wrestling, Lucha Libre USA and Wrestling Society X all fell by the waste side with national tv contracts. Ring of Honor has faced just about the same problems but they don't get the backlash. TNA made mistakes but at least they have tried to get bigger by going live, touring, signing big names and moving to Mondays. Is it wrong that they wanted to be more like WWE then a ROH?


----------



## HornyforStratus

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Honestly this promotion won't get anywhere, we're just wasting our time with this.


----------



## RoosterSmith

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



HornyforStratus said:


> Honestly this promotion won't get anywhere, we're just wasting our time with this.


Historically, I'd agree with you. 

But those are some bold words, man. Props if you're right but don't you think it's too early to make an informed decision yet?


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Jarrett is teasing an announcement for later today.


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Just wanted to post about how smart I think it is for GFW to use Mick Foley to drum up some interest and excitement in this new promotion. Not many guys could do a better job.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Mick Foley Promotes Global Force Wrestling*


----------



## Londrick

*Re: Mick Foley Promotes Global Force Wrestling*

GFW is gonna rule world.


----------



## december_blue

*Re: Mick Foley Promotes Global Force Wrestling*

Gotta love Foley...


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Mick Foley Promotes Global Force Wrestling*

And this got its own thread because...


----------



## Naka Moora

*Re: Mick Foley Promotes Global Force Wrestling*

Looking forward to GFW.


----------



## Toonami4Life

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Jarrett's teaming up with D'amore on June 1st holding a Talent Search in Windsor, Ontario. Smart move on his part as D'amore was responsible for many talent who came to TNA including Roode, Petey, Sabin, and others.

Source: http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/tna...st_Official_Talent_Search_for_Next_Month.html


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

It shouldn't be that hard to get a roster. Just pick up all the talented guys that TNA let go, lol. 

But seriously though, I wish this promotion nothing but good fortune because we need more places for guys to get work within the business. I've lived in a world where it is just WWE and it isn't fun, and right now, TNA is just waiting for somebody to pull the plug and the recent crossover with New Japan is the most interested I've been in ROH in well over a year (yes a 49 year old Jushin Liger getting a title shot is the most interested I've been in them for over a year). 

If Jarrett does well, surrounds himself with some good minds, and doesn't write the crap that ultimately ruined TNA, then hopefully we'll have something good.


----------



## pgi86

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Apparently, earlier today Jarrett met with Simon Inoki of IGF to discuss a potential relationship between the two companies.


----------



## DaStooge

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

pgi86, you seem clued up. Any word on when this thing will get off the ground?


----------



## pgi86

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



DaStooge said:


> pgi86, you seem clued up. Any word on when this thing will get off the ground?


Don't have a clue. The IGF thing is straight from Jarrett's twitter, btw.


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

IGF is turning MMA, similra to Maeda's RINGS in 1999-00. Their last two title matches were held under MMA rules, and their champion is Satoshi Ishii, a fighter, not pro-wrestler. Once you go there, there's no coming back. Their top three wrestling guys (Fujita, H. Suzuki, Kashin) are looking for bookings elsewhere because of it. Kashin has already competed in All Japan's Carnival this year, and Suzuki worked for ZERO1.

I don't really see benefits for either side hire, especially since the Inoki dudes are insanely stubborn people.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

How long until Ron and Don Harris are Tag Team Champs?


----------



## fredcatcheur

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

So...

- more generic pseudo-inspirational movie quotes (probably uncleared, copyright-wise), to make it sound like GFW has a deep philosophical approach, check.
- more generic footage of generic, unnamed indy guys, to make it (undirectly) look like GFW has wrestlers & a roster, check.
- generic Foley talk, about a generic subject (indy wrestling) unrelated to GFW, to make it look like Foley is with the company, check.
- a supposed talent search event which is also a paying "seminar" (aka "come listen to me about how I'm gonna change the pro wrestling business, how GFW is gonna be awesome, and how I can add your name to my 400+ talent database, it'll only cost you 100$"), check.

Really, I like Jarrett, and I'm all for a new company on the scene, but so far, JJ couldn't look any more carny if he tried to. Every new announcement turns out to be little more than hot air, and with stuff like hashtagging random pictures of Jarrett with any indy guys to make it look like they're with GFW, it doesn't look good.


----------



## vingerard

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I think he has a lot of people interested (financially) but nothing really definite yet. That might be a bit of the hold up. Milk it for all its worth.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I hope the indy guys who sign with GFW are allowed to work for other companies.


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



vingerard said:


> I think he has a lot of people interested (financially) but nothing really definite yet. That might be a bit of the hold up. Milk it for all its worth.




He cant really show anything special.nothing will be said until its acutely debuted this fall.its clear it has a big backing already and this time the right people. Its the development stage and hes trying to make all that public,Which I think is cool.


As for the deep quotes videos, not everyone will like it but I do and it shows he is trying to make it passionate

To me it seems he is trying to make the company be feel like the old day style but of course with modern.Which I like.old wcw awa ect.at least thats different then the modern wwe style , like how tna is coming off as a lite version of that


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

What is Jeff Jarrett role in this promotion? Will he finally take a backseat and stop wrestling? I think if most fans see that Jeff Jarrett is actually wrestling and being one of the top guys, they will be turn off by the product right away.

Should Jarrett go after the former TNA faitfuls(Styles,Daniels,Kazarian,Sabin) or should he find the next group of young stars?


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> What is Jeff Jarrett role in this promotion? Will he finally take a backseat and stop wrestling? I think if most fans see that Jeff Jarrett is actually wrestling and being one of the top guys, they will be turn off by the product right away.
> 
> Should Jarrett go after the former TNA faitfuls(Styles,Daniels,Kazarian,Sabin) or should he find the next group of young stars?


Well most likely ge the real president with a few matches for special events.if u have been following, hes on a journey to find young talent all over.hes doing a seminar in Ontario Canada spon for talent scout.im sure he will have a few mid age guys


----------



## MTheBehemoth

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Inoki/IGF + Jarrett = Some dumb idea/match is coming.


----------



## RKing85

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I love how they are trying to sell this database as a big thing.

Give me two hours and I can put together a 500 wrestler database.

I have 0 expectations for this.


----------



## VanHammerFan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

The biggest thing I have taken away from this is that Mick Foley admitted he has no idea who Kevin Steen is.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



RKing85 said:


> I love how they are trying to sell this database as a big thing.
> 
> Give me two hours and I can put together a 500 wrestler database.
> 
> I have 0 expectations for this.


He probably just has a copy of the PWI 500.


----------



## amhlilhaus

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Kowalski's Killer said:


> He probably just has a copy of the PWI 500.


and then went through the roster of some micro indies.

as for what kind of talent he should have, it has to be a mixture of known guys and guys who haven't been discovered yet.

the lifeblood of any entertainment business is new, fresh talent. everybody goes to see the stones for nostalgia purposes/still being good but the new direction is always from a new group. same with wrestling.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



RKing85 said:


> I love how they are trying to sell this database as a big thing.
> 
> Give me two hours and I can put together a 500 wrestler database.
> 
> I have 0 expectations for this.


Yeah nobody should be taken this thing seriously until its actually off paper and has dates booked etc. 

database of 500 wrestlers that he wants to charge $100 to listen to him talk and try out. :no:


----------



## MTheBehemoth

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Empty 'hype' so far.


----------



## Donnie

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



VanHammerFan said:


> The biggest thing I have taken away from this is that Mick Foley admitted he has no idea who Kevin Steen is.


that made my head spin how can wrestler/wrestling fan not know who kevin steen is


----------



## SandyRavage

The lack of anything tangible so far is worrying. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

No reason not to wish this success, but anyone who is on the hype train or the doom train either at this point is over reacting. It's still very early and developing itself. Anything can happen Between now and when it airs.


----------



## BigBossPunk

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Maybe we could get The Second Monday Night War from this


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Beatles123 said:


> No reason not to wish this success, but anyone who is on the hype train or the doom train either at this point is over reacting. It's still very early and developing itself. Anything can happen Between now and when it airs.


Most people on the doom train are hardcore TNA fans who see Global Force as a threat.


----------



## sXeMope

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



CenaBoy4Life said:


> Yeah nobody should be taken this thing seriously until its actually off paper and has dates booked etc.
> 
> database of 500 wrestlers that he wants to charge $100 to listen to him talk and try out. :no:


I heard about Jeff charging for tryouts and laughed. I feel like he should at least run some shows and prove that it's gonna be a solid thing before he takes money from guys who honestly probably can't afford it. Saying you're going to take the wrestling world by storm and actually doing it are two different things. 




donne said:


> that made my head spin how can wrestler/wrestling fan not know who kevin steen is


Easy. Doesn't follow the indies or the news sites. I find it hard to believe myself but at the same time I can see how it's possible. Foley is most likely a guy who sits down and watches Raw, Smackdown, TNA, etc but doesn't really follow elsewhere, and he doesn't really seem to be "in" with WWE anymore so it's not like he's hearing about who's doing what and who's getting a tryout. When you think about it, There are millions of wrestling fans who have no idea that wrestling exists outside of WWE.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

GFW needs to avoid being like TNA, I know it tempting to bring in Kazarian,Daniels,Chris Sabin,Petey Williams,etc. but no. They are talented(minus Petey) but you don't want to become TNA 2.0. AJ Styles is the only TNA guy I would use and to be honest AJ Styles is not even a draw. I understood why TNA signed Raven,Foley,Christian,Angle,etc. because those guys used to be legit stars in this business. There is no guy on the free agent market with that kind of status. There's no point of bringing in former TNA wrestlers because they have NO history of drawing.


----------



## TNA is Here

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

If TNA can't get their TV deal with Spike and GFW get a TV deal, it could be damaging for TNA.



USAUSA1 said:


> GFW needs to avoid being like TNA, I know it tempting to bring in Kazarian,Daniels,Chris Sabin,Petey Williams,etc. but no. They are talented(minus Petey) but you don't want to become TNA 2.0. AJ Styles is the only TNA guy I would use and to be honest AJ Styles is not even a draw. I understood why TNA signed Raven,Foley,Christian,Angle,etc. because those guys used to be legit stars in this business. There is no guy on the free agent market with that kind of status. There's no point of bringing in former TNA wrestlers because they have NO history of drawing.


Have you seen AJ Styles wrestling in the indies? He seems to be drawing to me. 

Anyway the important thing is talent. If you can go in the ring and be entertaining you should not care if these guys are new guys or unknown wrestlers, if they are old, new, white, black. AJ is a great talent, if you are a promoter, it would be foolish to not take him "just cause he worked for TNA".


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

As many times Foley work ROH and the indies over the years, he knows Steen.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



TNA is Here said:


> If TNA can't get their TV deal with Spike and GFW get a TV deal, it could be damaging for TNA.


TNA is damage with or without GFW.


----------



## TNA is Here

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> TNA is damage with or without GFW.


It's as if they want to get cancelled.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Beatles123 said:


> No reason not to wish this success, but anyone who is on the hype train or the doom train either at this point is over reacting. It's still very early and developing itself. Anything can happen Between now and when it airs.


1st show is in October (PWInsider). I think it's time to introduce the talent, at least.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I expect IPPVs before tv from this promotion.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Maybe Keith can get them on PPV.


----------



## fredcatcheur

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



SOR said:


> Most people on the doom train are hardcore TNA fans who see Global Force as a threat.


Dude, I don't know of a single TNA fan, hardcore or not, that views GFW as any sort of a threat, especially not right now. They've got other, more pressing matters to be worried about than a virtual promotion. If anything, it's Jarrett-haters that seem to be on the doom train ; TNA fans seem to be more on the "i'll believe the hype when I'll see anything other than promises" train.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

http://www.pwinsider.com/article/85727/mick-foley-promises-a-big-announcement-this-week.html?p=1 :draper2


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Foley is such an emotional twat these days. Mick Foley, huge get brothers. hope he wrestles a cardboard cut out for the GFW title.


----------



## brianbell25

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Cliffy Byro said:


> http://www.pwinsider.com/article/85727/mick-foley-promises-a-big-announcement-this-week.html?p=1 :draper2


Foley as an announcer? Color me as disappointed if this is expected to be huge news.


----------



## Real Punk

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Don Tony already had his option on GFW and trashes it front to centre.

Don Tony-What do I think of GFW it's over before it get started who is the big names?.Jeff wants to make GFW more interactive up close with the stars does that mean we see the guys shower after the match.GFW is just Jeff Jarrett doing what he does best getting himself over,face it he was never over in WWE and sure as he'll not even WCW.He could not take TNA to the glory of being a giant threat to WWE,put it this way it look GFW is selling more merchandise right now than we are seeing to believe.That this company is going to be big sorry it will be Wrestlicious all over again.

ouch.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Who is don Tony? Seriously


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Real Punk said:


> Don Tony already had his option on GFW and trashes it front to centre.
> 
> Don Tony-What do I think of GFW it's over before it get started who is the big names?.Jeff wants to make GFW more interactive up close with the stars does that mean we see the guys shower after the match.GFW is just Jeff Jarrett doing what he does best getting himself over,face it he was never over in WWE and sure as he'll not even WCW.He could not take TNA to the glory of being a giant threat to WWE,put it this way it look GFW is selling more merchandise right now than we are seeing to believe.That this company is going to be big sorry it will be Wrestlicious all over again.
> 
> ouch.


I don't agree with that at all. The only time Jarrett really put himself over was when he had to in the early years of TNA and when guys like Christian, Sting and Angle started coming to the company he swiftly took the back seat.

Don Tony is probably a bitter has been or never was.


----------



## jutxxx

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

HA GWF will never be.......NEVER BE a threat to Vince and the 'WWE Universe'


----------



## Sykova

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

why do people keep saying they will never be a threat to the WWE? Do you really have to say that?

Let JJ do what he wants to do. He can easily set a goal to become better than the WWE, but what's wrong with that?


----------



## jutxxx

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

What's the point in doing something if you don't want to be the best, the benchmark and no.1?


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



jutxxx said:


> What's the point in doing something if you don't want to be the best, the benchmark and no.1?


If this were professional sports I'd completely agree with you but wrestling is a business, Jarrett can make a living, become incredibly rich and look after a set number of 40-50 guys as a number 2 or 3 in the wrestling world.


----------



## LordKain

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



scrilla said:


> Foley is such an emotional twat these days. Mick Foley, huge get brothers. hope he wrestles a cardboard cut out for the GFW title.


That he is. You'd think that with Foley being brain damaged and crippled that he would at least have enough sense to walk away from pro wrestling with at least a little bit of dignity and self-respect left wouldn't you?

As far as GFW goes everything I've seen so far from it so far has screamed dated. It looks and feels like a dirty poor southern 80's territory rather that a national wrestling promotion that's going to try and compete with both the WWE, ROH and TNA. At this rate I give it maybe a year or two tops until there out of business unless they some drastic changes to the product before it's launch.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Dave Broome is the one person we can't ignore.


----------



## Barry Horowitz

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



jutxxx said:


> HA GWF will never be.......NEVER BE a threat to Vince and the 'WWE Universe'


Irrelevant.


----------



## Mon Joxley

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



SOR said:


> I don't agree with that at all. The only time Jarrett really put himself over was when he had to in the early years of TNA and when guys like Christian, Sting and Angle started coming to the company he swiftly took the back seat.


This. Someone finally gets it. :genius


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Blocking Monty Brown and taking the title from Raven right before Spike tv debut is the two I remember the most.

JJ should not be wrestling. He needs to fully make the transition to promoter.


----------



## Mon Joxley

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> Blocking Monty Brown and taking the title from Raven right before Spike tv debut is the two I remember the most.
> 
> JJ should not be wrestling. He needs to fully make the transition to promoter.


From what I recall, it was Spike that wanted the belt on Jarrett, which is why they had to do it at an indy show as they weren't running house shows at the time. Monty Brown clearly wasn't a lifer as he left to join WWE in '06.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Monty should of won the title in January of 2004, two years prior. The fans wanted it. He has no choice but to leave tna.

Raven was a bigger star than Jarrett. I don't buy that Spike told them to change champions.


----------



## Mon Joxley

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> Monty should of won the title in January of 2004, two years prior. The fans wanted it. He has no choice but to leave tna.
> 
> Raven was a bigger star than Jarrett. I don't buy that Spike told them to change champions.


Monty Brown wasn't in TNA in January 2004. He had a few appearances in 2002 where he was green as grass and then came back in the middle of 04. He got big around 05/06 but so did Raven and Jarrett was still a top heel at the time.

Spike told them to hire washed up MMA stars yet you don't believe they wanted a title change to happen at a non-televised event?


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

You are right, I got my years mix up but it still was his time. Tna didn't strike when the iron was hot. And even if he wasn't ready, that doesn't explain him turning heel so fast to be Jarrett flunky.


----------



## heyman deciple

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



LordKain said:


> That he is. You'd think that with Foley being brain damaged and crippled that he would at least have enough sense to walk away from pro wrestling with at least a little bit of dignity and self-respect left wouldn't you?
> 
> As far as GFW goes everything I've seen so far from it so far has screamed dated. It looks and feels like a dirty poor southern 80's territory rather that a national wrestling promotion that's going to try and compete with both the WWE, ROH and TNA. At this rate I give it maybe a year or two tops until there out of business unless they some drastic changes to the product before it's launch.


What's wrong with being like a Southern 80's territory? I'd happily take 80's Memphis, World Class, Georgia, Mid South, and Florida over TNA's attempts to be a "national" promotion for the last two or three years.

In fact that should be Jarrett's goal, if TNA has proved anything it's that being WWE lite doesn't work.

Jarrett should go old school and have it be a throwback promotion. Take what the territory days did well and modernize it. This is what I feel Cornette failed to do in ROH, he brought the old school but he was unable to modernize and adapt it for a modern audience.

Some of that old school shit can still work today, you just need to think on how to present it to a 2014 audience.

It's not hard you present auctual good guys and bad guys, present the titles with respect, have athletic competetive matches that are more than car crash spot fests with actual logical finishes.

This can work.


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> Blocking Monty Brown and taking the title from Raven right before Spike tv debut is the two I remember the most.
> 
> JJ should not be wrestling. He needs to fully make the transition to promoter.


At that point, Jarrett was TNA's biggest star and was still relatively young at 38 years of age. I think the idea was to get the World Heavyweight Title onto Kevin Nash who at that point would have been TNA's biggest face but he had an injury of illness so that got swapped around. You need to remember by the time Spike TV rolled around TNA's top stars in terms of star power were basically Rhino (WWE Midcarder), Raven (WWE Midcarder), Jeff Hardy (WWE Midcarder), Sabu and maybe BG James (WWE Upper Midcard), Kip James (WWE Midcarder) and Ron Killings (WWE Midcard) so Jarrett was definitely their best choice at the time going into a big National Television deal.

in regards to Monty Brown the only real memorable matches the man had that I can remember are with Jarrett. Jarrett made him look like a star but Brown was much too green to throw the World Heavyweight Title on at that point. I think the heel turn was a poor business decision because you could have given Brown a years build and eventually have him take the title from someone but you can't blame Jarrett for Monty, Jeff made him look like a star countless times.

Jarrett definitely shouldn't be wrestling for Global Force though unless it's a very special occasion and even then it should be midcard stuff with proper story line and build.


----------



## Menacing Nemesis

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

^ I think Sabu would've been their best bet personally.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

You forgot about Monty and Christian, great chemistry. 

Agree to disagree on the Jarrett thing but if JJ make himself a top guy in Global Force in 2014-2015, he will have big problems.

If GFW working with IGF, will that block any chance of AJ Styles coming in?


----------



## RobVanJam

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I honestly don't know how some members of this forum get up and go to work every day, they seem so negative about everything!

How about we actually give this promotion a chance before we start saying it's going to be gone within 2 years? It's VERY unlikely it will ever match WWE but as long as it's a good wrestling show aren't we the ones benefitting from that? 

Certainly can't be much worse than the recent episodes of Raw!


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*






Apparently Foley's announcement tomorrow isn't GFW related.


----------



## pgi86

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Apparently, earlier today Jarrett had a meeting with NJPW's President.

https://twitter.com/RealJeffJarrett/status/468468466732003328

First Inoki and now this. Looks like he's looking into his options.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

New Japan is in bed with everyone lol.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

NJPW would not be a bad thing at all.


----------



## TNPunk

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



heyman deciple said:


> What's wrong with being like a Southern 80's territory? I'd happily take 80's Memphis, World Class, Georgia, Mid South, and Florida over TNA's attempts to be a "national" promotion for the last two or three years.
> 
> In fact that should be Jarrett's goal, if TNA has proved anything it's that being WWE lite doesn't work.
> 
> Jarrett should go old school and have it be a throwback promotion. Take what the territory days did well and modernize it. This is what I feel Cornette failed to do in ROH, he brought the old school but he was unable to modernize and adapt it for a modern audience.
> 
> Some of that old school shit can still work today, you just need to think on how to present it to a 2014 audience.
> 
> It's not hard you present auctual good guys and bad guys, present the titles with respect, have athletic competetive matches that are more than car crash spot fests with actual logical finishes.
> 
> This can work.


This. I'd love to see a throwback 80s southern style company done today.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Jeff tweeted this yesterday:



> This week at @GFWWrestling we will be working on an international agreement- Several deal points to work thru


So with the pic he posted with the NJPW president, it could be he's got NJPW on board with his company, just like he did with Wrestle-1 and TNA.


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Maybe New Japan sends their young lions Tanaka and Komatsu to GFW.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I really dont care for Foley but i wonder what he'll be up to?

As for GFW, let's hope we get some concrete details soon


----------



## DaStooge

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I dont give a shit about Foley anymore either, but the big thing if they sign Foley is that they have money. Foley walked out on WWE because of money. So if he signs with GFW that says a lot about their backing. So for that reason Foley signing is a huge positive and a big step in giving the fan base confidence this is going somewhere. New Japan is a big one as well. AJ Styles is obviously going to be someone Jarrett is interested in. So if Jarrett can cut a deal with New Japan, it would be awesome to see the likes of Styles, Shelley, Gallows and the Young Bucks working the schedule the WCW wrestlers used to do back in the mid 90s. Where they'd juggle both. If Jarrett gets New Japan on board, this would be a real big deal.


----------



## PowerandGlory

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

would a cm punk-aj styles match in Chicago to decide the first ever GFW champion be enough to build major interest in company? I say Chicago only because u could put the event in a pretty big arena and sellout with cm punk's name attached to it.

the only problem is I don't see punk doing it


----------



## Concrete

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

CM Punk isn't going to Global Force. Cool? Cool. 

I'm dumb and still have hope in this. Lets see if they can manage to milk all my interest. Like just don't run shows or announce any talent for forever.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Looking at Jeff history in TNA, the international guys might come in 1-5 times per year.Not enought to get their feet wet.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



pgi86 said:


> Apparently, earlier today Jarrett had a meeting with NJPW's President.
> 
> https://twitter.com/RealJeffJarrett/status/468468466732003328
> 
> First Inoki and now this. Looks like he's looking into his options.


Finally some (potentially) good news.


----------



## RKing85

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I'd say 20-80 odds that GFW actually ever holds an event.


----------



## Black Element

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

He may not be the first GWF champion, but 100% he'll be the second or third


----------



## Saintpat

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



TNPunk said:


> This. I'd love to see a throwback 80s southern style company done today.


Funny, the one point of agreement of most everybody posting on this promotion (or TNA for that matter) is that they need to forge their own identity, be different from WWE, not be WWE Lite.

So if they go in the direction of a throwback 80s Dirty South promotion, that would be an identity different than any current promotion, something that is clearly not WWE Sports Entertainment Jr., yet would at least have a chance of appealing to an audience that is out there but not getting that anywhere else.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I think its hard to do a Dirty South promotion in 2014 on a major scale because tv networks won't allow it. Ring of Honor on Sinclair during the Cornette era is as close as you will get. Plus, with the David Broom guy behind it this will be some hollywood stuff. A promotion like Ring Ka King is what I expect.


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Saintpat said:


> Funny, the one point of agreement of most everybody posting on this promotion (or TNA for that matter) is that they need to forge their own identity, be different from WWE, not be WWE Lite.
> 
> So if they go in the direction of a throwback 80s Dirty South promotion, that would be an identity different than any current promotion, something that is clearly not WWE Sports Entertainment J.r, yet would at least have a chance of appealing to an audience that is out there but not getting that anywhere else.


Im not sure if he made the throwback comment just randomly.I made a comment saying this company comes off old school but of course modern.it feels like AWA or something in a good way.I do indeed think it will have a classic feel to it which excites me.I think its what the industry needs


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> I think its hard to do a Dirty South promotion in 2014 on a major scale because tv networks won't allow it. Ring ofexplainn Sinclair during the Cornette era is as close as you will get. Plus, with the David Broom guy behind it this will be some hollywood stuff. A promotion like Ring Ka King is what I expect.


Its not about being dirty and I dont think thats what he was meaning.old southern wrestling had nothing to do woth that.its almost hard to explain what he means, pretty sure I get it though


----------



## AEA

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Any actual news about this not just speculation?


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



RKing85 said:


> I'd say 20-80 odds that GFW actually ever holds an event.


It has huge finances, working deals with verious wrestling companies, has some producer from a big show to work on it and out it on a network.yes the odds are not good.

Plus this time he has backing right away and it seems they are letting him do it .when tna got b ackings they took over and flipped it up side down


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



shandcraig said:


> Its not about being dirty and I dont think thats what he was meaning.old southern wrestling had nothing to do woth that.its almost hard to explain what he means, pretty sure I get it though


I know what he means, it just won't work. JJ needs to reinvent the wrestling tv format, which hasn't been change since the mid 90's.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

This promotion's basically going to try to do what TNA did, isn't it?

If I watched this faux-TNA realism and stuff, I'd go to UFC or something. I just want good wrestling.


----------



## Striketeam

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Jarrett should have thought a bit more before he decided on a name. "Global Force Wrestling" really doesn't work in 2014, it sounds way too cheesy to take seriously. I think it will hurt them in the long run.


----------



## Red Dead

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I'd love it if the company was a throw back to Jim Crockett Era NWA of the late 80s with better presentations and more edgier storylines.

Btw I wonder if this promotion will tape from a studio or from a small arena somewhere...


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Red Dead said:


> I'd love it if the company was a throw back to Jim Crockett Era NWA of the late 80s with better presentations and more edgier storylines.
> 
> Btw I wonder if this promotion will tape from a studio or from a small arena somewhere...


Agree


----------



## MTheBehemoth

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Are they seriously selling a GFW trucker hat for 36$?.........................


----------



## BigBossPunk

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I wonder if it will get something similar to WWE Network ?


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Would love to see GFW sign Damien Wayne and use him as the old veteran who never got the respect he deserve. DW is a great wrestler and well respected on the East Coast but his age might be holding him back. A young 41 years old.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Its obvious D'Amore going to be a major player in this promotion. I like his booking, he has a good eye for wrestling.


----------



## CZWRUBE

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> Its obvious D'Amore going to be a major player in this promotion. I like his booking, he has a good eye for wrestling.


That is a good thing. Cause he was with TNA During its good years. So yes he does have a good eye. and Jeff will never make the mistake of bringing Russo in. I like Vince but lately he is killing companys instead of helping them! :grant


----------



## MTheBehemoth

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> *Its obvious D'Amore going to be a major player in this promotion.* I like his booking, he has a good eye for wrestling.


No, it's not.


----------



## jayrwi23

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

who backing theme anyway. who paying the checks. we don't know toby keith in it or not


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Striketeam said:


> Jarrett should have thought a bit more before he decided on a name. "Global Force Wrestling" really doesn't work in 2014, it sounds way too cheesy to take seriously. I think it will hurt them in the long run.


And "World Wrestling Entertainment" or "WWE" didn't sound cheezy when they announced it 12 years ago, or "WCW" didn't sound clumsy when it was first announced in 1991? The more these names are used, it begins to sound normal pretty quick. WWE was a lame name and it never affected business in the long run.

"Global" is better than "World" since WWE already is "World", but it shows that the goal is to be a worldwide promotion, not just something regional or national. And considering they already have deals with AAA and pending deals with IGF and NJPW in Japan, the "Global" is pretty appropriate wouldn't you say? The Force, Global Force, GFW will all become quite normal sounding to you by Fall at the latest.


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> Would love to see GFW sign Damien Wayne and use him as the old veteran who never got the respect he deserve. DW is a great wrestler and well respected on the East Coast but his age might be holding him back. A young 41 years old.


He has a horrible look and isn't a great promo. Above average in the ring but that's basically all he brings to the table.

I also hear he's quite unprofessional.


----------



## AVX

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Mr. Speed said:


> And "World Wrestling Entertainment" or "WWE" didn't sound cheezy when they announced it 12 years ago, or "WCW" didn't sound clumsy when it was first announced in 1991? The more these names are used, it begins to sound normal pretty quick. WWE was a lame name and it never affected business in the long run.
> 
> "Global" is better than "World" since WWE already is "World", but it shows that the goal is to be a worldwide promotion, not just something regional or national. And considering they already have deals with AAA and pending deals with IGF and NJPW in Japan, the "Global" is pretty appropriate wouldn't you say? The Force, Global Force, GFW will all become quite normal sounding to you by Fall at the latest.


Yeah, Global Force Wrestling is a fine name and to me WWE still sounds cheesy 12 years later.


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I wanted to address some of the re-occuring criticisms/fears that Jeff Jarrett wants to make GFW just like TNA, would make himself champ, have Vince Russo book it, fill the roster with ex-WWE/TNA guys, or is looking or content to build a regional company.

Considering how he's been with TNA for so long and had guaranteed money and a job with them, why would he attempt to buy TNA in the first place last year, if he didn't have ideas to do something different? Was TNA just so profitable that Toby Keith had to invest? Of course not, it was a money pit. Obviously if his idea was to keep TNA exactly how it was, or he had aspirations of a regional company, he wouldn't have attempted to buy TNA last Fall, and he wouldn't have brought in a major Hollywood TV producer as a partner. Clearly he had an idea on changing TNA, and his vision will likely be on display with Global.

To further expand on the ridiculousness of him turning GFW into TNA 2.0, you think he is that blind to the mistakes made in TNA over the past 12 years, that he will just re-create 2002 all over again and make himself champion to fight Raven in 2014? Does Jeff Jarrett really have that big of a reputation for being clueless and stubborn? Most people in the industry find him pretty smart about the business, from what I've seen. Sure he's made some controversial hires over the years, but maybe that's just the softer or loyal side to his personality? So he's not a ruthless shark, big deal ...

As for building GFW with himself as the star, if he was that egotistical he would've been a top TNA guy every year he was there. Yes he was the heel champ in the early/mid-2000s, but by the time the bigger names like Kurt Angle, Sting, and Jeff Hardy arrived, he had already pulled himself out of that main spot. And he's almost 48 years old ... He is not going to make himself the focal point in the ring, and there's no rational reason to think he would.

And then there's the Vince Russo fear. Like I said mistakes have been learned, and besides Vince Russo is already working for TNA. (And based on that SHIELD turn probably part-time for WWE too ...) 

As for the idea of a roster filled with WWE/TNA castoffs and buddies, (I think I even read a post that seemed to imply that Jarrett wanted to sign Mick Foley to wrestle?), nearly every promotional device and announcement from Jeff Jarrett in 2014 has been based around discovering new unknown independent talent from around the world. If you should fear anything its the idea that there won't be ENOUGH recognizeable names! But you act like Jarrett can't distinguish between 2002 and 2014. Do you notice any differences in the wrestling industry between then and now? Don't you think he would too? 2002 saw the free agent market flooded with talent that WWE passed on with nowhere else to work, and a void amongst fans who wanted to see the stars of the 90s, which is why TNA had so many names in an era where big names were required to do any business. Fast forward to 2014, and you believe that Jarrett thinks that is the situation we're in right now? That he thinks 2014 is exactly the same as 2002? You don't think after the Super Bowl roster that TNA had over the past 5 years (Sting/Hardys/Angle/Hogan/Flair) or so that failed to move ratings, that he believes the key to the wrestling future is to build a company around WWE/TNA mid-carders? He's talked repeatedly this year about NEW talent and said THAT is one of the main reasons we're on the verge of a boom period. He didn't say 'there are so many big names not working for WWE right now, I will sign them all to create a wrestling boom'.

Open your eyes guys, pay attention to the announcements and Tweets, give the man some credit, and give the man a break. You've got a new company on the way built around new faces and is the first national company to literally acknowledge that fans have been getting screwed and are not being listened to. TNA doesn't do that, heck they don't even follow their own ratings patterns to make changes. WWE not only doesn't listen to you, they do things to purposely ignore you or piss you off! Optimism, is an emotion, so I can't ask you to experience optimism just because, but many of you are flat out ignoring what's in front of your face, and have not connected any dots, and are just believing things on GFW based on basically nothing but illogical pessimism and a self-abusive loyalty to the WWE.


----------



## AVX

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I'm really hoping he presents GFW from more of a sport aspect with guys gunning for the titles. The current WWE and TNA products do little to no focus on wrestling being an athletic competition! It's fine to do some angles on backstage drama, grudges and such, but I do not want to watch 10- 20 minute promos. Bring some prestige and legitimacy back for every title from the bottom up. I'm really tired of watching bad actors try to recite lines and do long stare poses after a vignette. The belts are nothing but props used in a horrible "movie" nowadays, it's frustrating to watch. 

If he wants to be different and try to do something fresh in wrestling he needs to look back at NWA from the 80's. What's old is new again with an entire generation of viewers who have only seen the WWE version of wrestling. Even the mighty WWEs ratings are in the crapper, it's obvious a large number of people are bored by it. I hope he tries it the old way, like a Crockett 2.0 

Wrestlers make shitty actors
Guy has the look and talent but can't talk-- get him with a manager that can-- bring back the manager role!
Make the titles the central focus point of why most everyone is there, the title brings the guy the money, fame
Find a way to get real heat on the heels, we need real heels again
No quick titles changes unless it makes sense, very rare
Try some mat wrestling
Run ins and beatdowns get repetitive and boring if overused
People like a solid finish rather than a show filled with nothing but DQ's, beat downs, ect
Bring back time limits and use them occasionally
Make the refs actually feel like an authority in the ring to enforce the rules!
follow up- make some rules! 
and for god sakes no heel authority figure/ general manager crap, it's old and way played out.
No goofy ass announcers such as Taz, JBL and Lawler. Ventura and Heenan showed us how to do heel commentary a long time ago-- do that
entrance music during a run in is one of the stupidest things in WWE, and there are plenty of them
there is nothing wrong with career tag teams, just throwing two singles guys together is not making a tag team. try it.


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

This is gonna be another car crash TV fed, so better deal with it already. Mat wrestling? Southern influences? Memphis? Jim Crockett throwback? 

:ti

The Attitude Era/nwoWCW is all Jarrett knows, Russo is his buttbuddy, plus he's spent last few years in AAA where the product is also all over the place and soapy (although FUN), so that's what he'll do, that's what dem network bosses wants to see, because that's the norm since the mid-90s, unless he settles on a small network with a hippie owner.


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Chismo said:


> This is gonna be another car crash TV fed, so better deal with it already. Mat wrestling? Southern influences? Memphis? Jim Crockett throwback?
> 
> :ti
> 
> The Attitude Era/nwoWCW is all Jarrett knows, Russo is his buttbuddy, plus he's spent last few years in AAA where the product is also all over the place and soapy (although FUN), so that's what he'll do, *that's what dem network bosses wants to see*, because that's the norm since the mid-90s, unless he settles on a small network with a hippie owner.


Yeah, because those networks were just climbing all over each other to get a piece of the WWE TV package ... :lmao


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



AVX said:


> I'm really hoping he presents GFW from more of a sport aspect with guys gunning for the titles. The current WWE and TNA products do little to no focus on wrestling being an athletic competition! It's fine to do some angles on backstage drama, grudges and such, but I do not want to watch 10- 20 minute promos. Bring some prestige and legitimacy back for every title from the bottom up. I'm really tired of watching bad actors try to recite lines and do long stare poses after a vignette. The belts are nothing but props used in a horrible "movie" nowadays, it's frustrating to watch.
> 
> If he wants to be different and try to do something fresh in wrestling he needs to look back at NWA from the 80's. What's old is new again with an entire generation of viewers who have only seen the WWE version of wrestling. Even the mighty WWEs ratings are in the crapper, it's obvious a large number of people are bored by it. I hope he tries it the old way, like a Crockett 2.0
> 
> Wrestlers make shitty actors
> Guy has the look and talent but can't talk-- get him with a manager that can-- bring back the manager role!
> Make the titles the central focus point of why most everyone is there, the title brings the guy the money, fame
> Find a way to get real heat on the heels, we need real heels again
> No quick titles changes unless it makes sense, very rare
> Try some mat wrestling
> Run ins and beatdowns get repetitive and boring if overused
> People like a solid finish rather than a show filled with nothing but DQ's, beat downs, ect
> Bring back time limits and use them occasionally
> Make the refs actually feel like an authority in the ring to enforce the rules!
> follow up- make some rules!
> and for god sakes no heel authority figure/ general manager crap, it's old and way played out.
> No goofy ass announcers such as Taz, JBL and Lawler. Ventura and Heenan showed us how to do heel commentary a long time ago-- do that
> entrance music during a run in is one of the stupidest things in WWE, and there are plenty of them
> there is nothing wrong with career tag teams, just throwing two singles guys together is not making a tag team. try it.


All very solid points, and a common sentiment among many existing and lapsed wrestling fans ...


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I wonder if GFW will be present at the AAA US tapings this August in LA? Since there is a relationship, will Jarrett show up with a GFW shirt?

There is a lot of great talent out there for JJ but I have a feeling this promotion will be a mix between Crossfire/TCW/TNA but with better production. That might not be a bad thing. There's obviously going to be TNA similarities especially if D'Amore(who has been seen all over Tennessee recently) working for GFW. I expect talents like Chris Sabin,Petey Williams to join right away. 

Daniels just signed a contract with Ring of Honor. I doubt we will see the Fallen Angel in GFW.I also doubt we will see AJ Styles but obviously fans on this website think he is the top runner for GFW.


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Mr. Speed said:


> Yeah, because those networks were just climbing all over each other to get a piece of the WWE TV package ... :lmao


Doesn't change what people view wrestling as. It's seen as a gimmicky car crash style entertainment. If you go back to traditional roots it wouldn't work well at all.


----------



## Return Switch

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



SOR said:


> Doesn't change what people view wrestling as. It's seen as a gimmicky car crash style entertainment. If you go back to traditional roots it wouldn't work well at all.


To me, this - coupled with the way that the mainstream thinks that all wrestling is WWE in the same way that the 'All Animation is Disney' phenomenon works - is the biggest problem that GFW, as well as any other promotion - including the likes of TNA - have to overcome.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

is it safe to assume we still don't have any 
concrete details or specifics on when they are starting? :george


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Chan Hung said:


> is it safe to assume we still don't have any
> concrete details or specifics on when they are starting? :george


Late 2014 or early 2015 is what is being tossed around by most people. Apart from that we know Jarrett, Hoyt, Karen, Hermie Sadler the racing driver and a few indy guys are involved.


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Return Switch said:


> To me, this - coupled with the way that the mainstream thinks that all wrestling is WWE in the same way that the 'All Animation is Disney' phenomenon works - is the biggest problem that GFW, as well as any other promotion - including the likes of TNA - have to overcome.


completely agree. your Disney/Dream Works/Fox getting all lumped in together is a great comparison ... although TNA's strategy to cope with that reality is to embrace the idea that people might mistake them for WWE.


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Chan Hung said:


> is it safe to assume we still don't have any
> concrete details or specifics on when they are starting? :george


This is a good time to address that issue. Many fans are angry with all of these announcements and videos from Jarrett/GFW as if they are somehow being conned or lied to since no starting date or roster has been announced.

I don't think people are getting it. What Jeff Jarrett is doing is giving fans access to see a wrestling promotion be built before their eyes. The reason we have no date or roster isn't because Jeff is manipulating you, its because THERE IS NO DATE OR ROSTER. Jeff Jarrett could've easily done everything he's doing, but never talked publicly about it. if he did that he could never be accused of "teasing" anyone. Yet there would be folks who would still know about it and rumors would run rampant from newsletters, websites, Twitter, everything, and then fans would be angry he's not saying what he's doing!?

Just enjoy the idea that you as a fan, are being given access to the building of a new major wrestling promotion. Has WWE, TNA, or any other promotion ever given you this sort of access? Would it have made it better if Jeff Jarrett just threw together a live card back in March, and then set up his group to fail without a long-term foundation? No. Jeff Jarrett is doing this right, he is taking all the right steps to build a proper foundation to build a major league wrestling promotion on, and in the meantime is giving wrestling fans UNPRECEDENTED access to this creation. And multiple times Jarrett has told fans to be patient with this process. Impatience to see it happen is understandable but don't take it all to mean you are being screwed some how. Take everything, all the videos, etc. at face value and enjoy the sneek peek at a new company.


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Has Jeff been doing any tours of Japan in search of talent? I think he needs to do business with a Japanese promotion and would love to see him pair up with one of the smaller groups such as K-Dojo, Michinoku Pro, WNC, Zero 1 etc etc. Lots of good talent in those groups and guys who are willing to work cheap.


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



SOR said:


> Has Jeff been doing any tours of Japan in search of talent? I think he needs to do business with a Japanese promotion and would love to see him pair up with one of the smaller groups such as K-Dojo, Michinoku Pro, WNC, Zero 1 etc etc. Lots of good talent in those groups and guys who are willing to work cheap.


GFW has been in discussions with Inoki's IGF group about providing some talent for future events in North Korea, and is finalizing a deal with New Japan. I don't think he needs to scour the indies, he's working on access to the #1 company in Japan. Not too shabby ...


----------



## lolomanolo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Mr. Speed said:


> GFW has been in discussions with Inoki's IGF group about providing some talent for future events in North Korea, and is finalizing a deal with New Japan. I don't think he needs to scour the indies, he's working on access to the #1 company in Japan. Not too shabby ...


Regardless he'll need a full time roster that the audience can get invested in, NJPW would most likely send over their rookies on learning excursions, if the top talents came over it would just be a special appearance thing.


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Mr. Speed said:


> and is finalizing a deal with New Japan. I don't think he needs to scour the indies, he's working on access to the #1 company in Japan.


Source? And pls don't post Jeff's twitter statuses.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Going to be interesting too see if GFW get a tv deal without a product to show. TNA had the Weekly ppvs and then FSN shows to pitch to Spike. I can't remember a promotion getting a national tv deal without anything to show the networks. WSX and Masked Warriors did pilot episodes before getting a deal with MTV. So, I assume GFW is going to do either a pilot taping or IPPV first. That's being realistic about this situation.


----------



## Murph

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Do a bit of research into this and you'll see it will take a miracle for this to be a big success. They have no documented ideas for how to distribute, present or format their content; their founder has based a large percentage of the promotion on photographs and videos of the woman he married a few years ago; they have nobody coming out and stating they are prepared to pump large sums of money into the venture; they made their logo, something that can be crucial in shaping the perception of a brand, on Paint. It doesn't bode well.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Unless Jeff thinks doing an "Internet Only" Wrestling promotion is the way to go? lol


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Murph said:


> Do a bit of research into this and you'll see it will take a miracle for this to be a big success. They have no documented ideas for how to distribute, present or format their content; their founder has based a large percentage of the promotion on photographs and videos of the woman he married a few years ago; they have nobody coming out and stating they are prepared to pump large sums of money into the venture; they made their logo, something that can be crucial in shaping the perception of a brand, on Paint. It doesn't bode well.


The one hope they got is David Broome. That's a big name to have on your team. They still probably need to do a pilot taping before shopping around tv deals. I am thinking this promotion won't launch until the fall of next year on tv. I could see them doing house shows to promote the debut or something like that. Its best for them to fall back right now.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

What happened to the hype?


----------



## KingCrash

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Hype tends to go away when you don't have things such has a location, tangible dates, a tv/internet deal, a roster or even anything remotely considered news besides a couple of youtube vids, Jarrett's twitter and him talking about a "database" of wrestlers he's scouting.


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Murph said:


> Do a bit of research into this and you'll see it will take a miracle for this to be a big success.


How can you gauge success when by your own admission, not much has been announced? 



Murph said:


> They have no documented ideas for how to distribute, present or format their content; .


What are you talking about, and how would you even know what GFW has documented?



Murph said:


> they have nobody coming out and stating they are prepared to pump large sums of money into the venture.



Why would an announcement by this person be the deciding factor if this will succeed or not? Does it matter if they announce it? Isn't it more important for the money to actually be there, then for them to tell you about it? 



Murph said:


> they made their logo, something that can be crucial in shaping the perception of a brand, on Paint. It doesn't bode well.


So would you prefer some chicken scratches? The current WWE logo is stupid, the 80s logo is and was stupid, as are a lot of wrestling and entertainment logos. Logos grow on people and they always have. People care about the actual show and the actual product, a logo isn't going to decide success.


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Mr Speed which independent wrestler are you? You're clearly hoping to get a shot with Jarrett's new company.


----------



## Murph

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Mr. Speed said:


> How can you gauge success when by your own admission, not much has been announced?


Stop trying to be the smartest guy in the room. I'm gauging their potential for success. 





> What are you talking about, and how would you even know what GFW has documented?


It's blatantly obvious they have no unique or new plans for distribution. If they did, it would be the major point of presentation from them- instead we've been bombarded with photos and videos of Karen Jarrett.




> Why would an announcement by this person be the deciding factor if this will succeed or not? Does it matter if they announce it? Isn't it more important for the money to actually be there, then for them to tell you about it?


They don't have people prepared to pour funds in, if they did, it would have been mentioned by now. This will be a small, short-term operation is my guess, looking at all of the information available. 




> So would you prefer some chicken scratches? The current WWE logo is stupid, the 80s logo is and was stupid, as are a lot of wrestling and entertainment logos. Logos grow on people and they always have. People care about the actual show and the actual product, a logo isn't going to decide success.


A logo can create an immediate perception. The GFW one is atrocious. It isn't modern, it isn't slick, it isn't even simple, or something that can be sketched in a few seconds. It really is a bad omen for how they will be presented, it looks like absolute shit.


----------



## Murph

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



SOR said:


> Mr Speed which independent wrestler are you? You're clearly hoping to get a shot with Jarrett's new company.


:lmao definitely 

"Mister Jarrett has big ideas!"


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Murph said:


> It's blatantly obvious they have no unique or new plans for distribution. If they did, it would be the major point of presentation from them- instead we've been bombarded with photos and videos of Karen Jarrett.
> 
> They don't have people prepared to pour funds in, if they did, it would have been mentioned by now. This will be a small, short-term operation is my guess, looking at all of the information available.
> 
> A logo can create an immediate perception. The GFW one is atrocious. It isn't modern, it isn't slick, it isn't even simple, or something that can be sketched in a few seconds. It really is a bad omen for how they will be presented, it looks like absolute shit.


Firstly I'm not a wrestler I'm someone trying to counter negative remarks and connecting some of the dots that GFW has laid out that some fans are not getting. When you read about how Mr. Speed failed his tryout, then you can call me a liar.

Why would they need unique distribution? Why would GFW need to do something different in distributing their product? Please explain.

If someone is pouring funds in, why would they need to have announced it by now? What is the precedent? I realize you might be used to WWE making announcements like that to boost their stock value but GFW is not under those obligations or pressure. And why would they ever have to mention who is financing them? I don't get why you feel that the requirement for a successful entertainment company is to announce how much money they have. The only people you would pitch that information to is other investors or other business partners, there is no reason to announce to fans that sort of information.

Everything you say about the logo is true or can be your opinion, but my point is that a logo is somewhat irrelevant and will not make or break the company. This point is proven by WWE parading out a series of crappy logos for the past decade or so, and stock did not plummet because of it, nor did anyone really care. If the GFW show is good, fans will not care how the logo looks. And besides, over time you will get used to the logo and won't remember your initial feelings on it.

If you feel Jeff Jarrett is simply incapable of pulling something like this off, that's one thing, but your reasoning for writing GFW is basically for not providing you with enough information announcement-wise. That makes no sense. Once the plan is revealed on what GFW is going to be, then feel free to analyze and pass judgement.

What are your feelings on the videos and the idea of scouring for independent talent? Do you think making talent deals with AAA and New Japan is a good sign or bad sign?


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



SOR said:


> Mr Speed which independent wrestler are you? You're clearly hoping to get a shot with Jarrett's new company.


Somehow I doubt Jeff Jarrett or anyone else for that matter scours internet boards to find people to hire ...


----------



## pgi86

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Mr. Speed said:


> Somehow I doubt Jeff Jarrett or anyone else for that matter scours internet boards to find people to hire ...


Sure he does. How do you think he found all those over 500 names for the GFW database.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



KingCrash said:


> Hype tends to go away when you don't have things such has a location, tangible dates, a tv/internet deal, a roster or even anything remotely considered news besides a couple of youtube vids, Jarrett's twitter and him talking about a "database" of wrestlers he's scouting.


You act as if he's been holding weekly press conferences making outlandish claims of a full blown company, and promising industry domination and stadium sellouts like the Wizard of Oz or something. The reason you don't have your location, dates,roster etc. is because THERE ARE NONE. He is building the company and giving fans access to witness the construction and creation of a new national promotion, can't you see it that way? I can understand impatience but its either the way it is now, or you'd hear nothing at all from here all year long, and be even more in the dark and even more angry that he's not revealing anything. So what would you prefer he do if the things you want to know are not there yet, or are simply not known?


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

JJ been asking for the internet help though.

I feel like the deals with other companies are ok but not a big deal. Right now, AAA and New Japan got so many other things going on now that GFW is at the bottom of their priority list. New Japan got deals with CMLL,NWA,ROH and indies in Japan, get in line GFW. AAA is working on their US project, the company is basically about to be two promotions in one.

JJ needs to start signing talent and announce it.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Even Flow said:


>


:bow that was actually a pretty darn good video


----------



## captainzombie

Mr. Speed said:


> Firstly I'm not a wrestler I'm someone trying to counter negative remarks and connecting some of the dots that GFW has laid out that some fans are not getting. When you read about how Mr. Speed failed his tryout, then you can call me a liar.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would they need unique distribution? Why would GFW need to do something different in distributing their product? Please explain.
> 
> 
> 
> If someone is pouring funds in, why would they need to have announced it by now? What is the precedent? I realize you might be used to WWE making announcements like that to boost their stock value but GFW is not under those obligations or pressure. And why would they ever have to mention who is financing them? I don't get why you feel that the requirement for a successful entertainment company is to announce how much money they have. The only people you would pitch that information to is other investors or other business partners, there is no reason to announce to fans that sort of information.
> 
> 
> 
> Everything you say about the logo is true or can be your opinion, but my point is that a logo is somewhat irrelevant and will not make or break the company. This point is proven by WWE parading out a series of crappy logos for the past decade or so, and stock did not plummet because of it, nor did anyone really care. If the GFW show is good, fans will not care how the logo looks. And besides, over time you will get used to the logo and won't remember your initial feelings on it.
> 
> 
> 
> If you feel Jeff Jarrett is simply incapable of pulling something like this off, that's one thing, but your reasoning for writing GFW is basically for not providing you with enough information announcement-wise. That makes no sense. Once the plan is revealed on what GFW is going to be, then feel free to analyze and pass judgement.
> 
> 
> 
> What are your feelings on the videos and the idea of scouring for independent talent? Do you think making talent deals with AAA and New Japan is a good sign or bad sign?



You make some good points. I think Jeff is doing something nobody has done yet and is showing some of the inner workings of him trying to build this promotion. In the process he is getting hype out there with it and keeps it relevant with these pressers and videos.





Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I don't know whether to laugh or facepalm at the fact that GFW hasn't even announced an airdate and yet we already have a diehard trying really hard to defend.



Even Flow said:


>


I really do hope they're able to do well. We'll see.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

As for the talent search, I believe JJ has a good idea who he wants to sign and who is available to sign already. There's no hidden gems out there, with the internet everybody is pretty much expose already.

Looking at the video, Moose,Petey and Sabin seems like a lock for GFW. Rhino as well if he don't have a contract with ROH.


----------



## NasJayz

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I can't wait for this.


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I do hope Rhino gets signed to this thing, so underrated and definitely should be on TV somewhere once a week.


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I don't know whether to laugh or facepalm at the fact that GFW hasn't even announced an airdate and yet we already have a diehard trying really hard to defend.
> 
> I really do hope they're able to do well. We'll see.


I don't know whether to laugh or facepalm at the fact that GFW hasn't even announced an airdate and yet we already have people predicting its demise!


----------



## Murph

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Mr. Speed said:


> I don't know whether to laugh or facepalm at the fact that GFW hasn't even announced an airdate and yet we already have people predicting its demise!


"You have such great vision, Mr. Jarrett!"


----------



## Lil Mark

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

How many promotions does this guy get to start? What happens when he sells this one and walks out years later? Is he going to imagine another boom? Is he going to make things more interactive than this crapfest he's hyping now? Is he going to magically get 30 years younger?

You can buy autographed photos of Karen Angle- I mean Jarrett. Isn't she great? Let's all sit around jerking off to Karen because she's just so amazing.

Pathetic.


----------



## Afterlife

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

.


----------



## Real Punk

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Is there a chance Joey Ryan could be apart of GFW and the other Gut Check kids that did not make TNA.


----------



## mattywizzard

*GFW Roster*

So with WWE releasing some more wrestlers today and Jeff Jarrett making note of it on twitter. Jeff obviously has close ties with many TNA wrestlers as well, Who do you think will be on the roster?

GFW could really build a good roster with the likes of:

AJ Styles - think he only on one year contract in Japan. 
Chris Daniels
Kazarian 
Rhino
Drew Mac
Motor City Machine Guns
Matt Sydell/Evan Bourne
Amazing Red 
Matt Hardy?
Luke Gallows


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: GFW Roster*

Daniels and Kazarian is with ROH. 

That roster looks good but kind of bland at the same time. Its like the typical roster. JJ needs to figure out his brand and vision and then find wrestlers to fit his brand.


----------



## Super Sonic

*Re: GFW Roster*

I'd suggest some crossover with DG, NJPW, and the top lucha feds. Those feds could really help with launching more workrate or spot-oriented portion of the card, such as a championship tournament, similar to the WCW Cruiserweight Title Tournament in 1996.


----------



## NWA4LyFE

*Re: GFW Roster*

My guess..

AJ Styles
Karl Anderson
Luke Gallows 

Chris Daniels
Kazarian 
Rhino
Drew Galloway
The Young Bucks
Adam Pearce
Cody Hall
CW Anderson
Devon
Jason Static
Jimmy Rave
Joey Ryan
Aaron Aguilar
Wes Brisco
Motor City Machine Guns
Matt Sydell/Evan Bourne
Amazing Red 
Brodus Clay


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: GFW Roster*

Ladies and gentlemen, your GFW World Heavyweight Champion......

*Drew Galloway!*


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

*Re: GFW Roster*

Maybe best not to load it with guys in their late 30s.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: GFW Roster*



USAUSA1 said:


> Daniels and Kazarian is with ROH.
> 
> That roster looks good but kind of bland at the same time. Its like the typical roster. JJ needs to figure out his brand and vision and then find wrestlers to fit his brand.


I agree with this. Get your philosophy in place before you do anything else.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

So GFW has sunk to the 3rd page of this section? :lol

I decided to reboot it to ask if anyone knows any more updates on this company? I guess they are still scouting around looking for talent this summer.

I'd like specifics as the next guy but i guess they don't have any so i can't blame them :/

This is part 2 of "the Journey:


----------



## dondada7

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

My dream roster for GFW launch: 
CM Punk
AJ Styles 
Drew Galloway
The Pope 
Justin Gabriel 
Brian Cage 
The Motorcity Machine Guns (Sabin & Shelley)
The Killer Elite Squad (Harry Smith & Lance Hoyt)
Jake Carter (Vader's Kid)
TMDK (Shane Haste & Mikey Nicholls) 
Bullet Club (Karl Anderson & Luke Gallows)
Uhaa Nation 
Cody Hall 
Kenny Omega 
Bad Influence (Kaz & Daniels)
Ricochet 
RIchie Steamboat
Ted Dibiase
Crimson

Unheard of: 
Noose


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

The New Episode of The Journey came out; it's seems pretty official that GFW Wrestling will collaborate with NJPW too !!


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

It seem like JJ was trying to cry on the spot but I guess the tears couldn't come out, so it look like he was on the toilet instead.

They sure is pushing this Moose guy. GFW version of Monty Brown.

Damn, how many promotions New Japan is going to work with?


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*


----------



## BlackSherlockH

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

If GFW is going to stand a chance whatsoever they nee to focus on what made TNA popular and expand on that with good booking and good pulling in of stars. Here is my list of Superstars (and Divas) who I think should be a part of GFW

First off GFW needs someone big they need a name that people will go "Holy fuck"over who better than the face of GFW a man who loves wrestling. 
CM Punk.- Punk not only has ability but also can come on first night and drop the most destructive pipebomb yet.
Now on to the full list with brief reasoning

CM Punk- see above
Austin Aries- A talent TNA is wasting
AJ Styles- Has enough in the gas to have another run or two on a big stage
Chris Hero- WWE wasted this guy.
Jay Lethal- Same reason as AJ Styles
Drew McIntyre- WWE WASTED this guy
Curt Hawkins- same as Drew
Brodus Clay- Same as Hawkins. He was a lot more talented then WWE would allow. His NXT match with Neville was great/
Evan Bourne- WWE never let this guy let loose. If he can get healthy then he can go pretty well
Yoshi Tatsu - same as Evan 
The Pope- Meh never liked him but I think he will show up.
Chuck Taylor- If you haven't seen him, look him up.
Joey Ryan- Young. Talented. Good at social media. 
Colt Cabana- DUH youtube a match if you need.
Marcus Anothony- Nice fresh face from OVW , talented, room to grow.
Shelton Benjamin- Waaaay under rated n WWE
John Morrison- same as Shelton
Davey Boy Smith Jr - could be the future
Lance Hoytt- Talented! 
Alex Koslov - Same as Davey Boy

Tag Teams
Alex Shelley and Chris Sabin= Motor City Machine Guns- Amazing team that is super talented and can have a good match with any team

Shad and JTG= Cryme Tyme- Good team dynamic, fun and JTG can stay employed for another 10 years 

Daniels and Kaz= Bad Influence- TNA just dumb for this. Just dumb.

Matt and Jeff Hardy- Lets face it Jeff is running out of steam. Willow is interesting but not something that is ground breaking. In tag team he doesn't have to do too much and can have few years back and forth, he can even enter as a single wrestler (as can all of these men of course)

The Wolves- Get out of TNA NOW while ou still can, great team. Just. Not good opponents.

Menagerie- All of them. Just intesting. That's simple.

Homicide and Hernendez= LAX= Can last a year maybe. But talented team 

and finally The Dudleys- Bully has said he wants to do another run with 3D same with Jeff




Divas

Sara Del Rey- Just...amazing
Aksana- Recognizable face improved considerably while in WWE
Katarina Waters- Very talented. 
Jessica Havok - Same as Katarina
Velvet Sky- Just gorgeous and not a terrible in ring wrestler
Angelina Love- Talented and gorgeous as well
Ashley Massaro- Pretty face, can be a Divas GM
Becky Bayless- Talented girl
Christina Von Eerie-Unique look and style
Awesome Kong - nough said
and last but certainly not least ...
AJ LEE. If her hisband goes I feel she will go and if she goes I see more women following her
Kaitlyn- Got screwed by Total Divas
Eve Torres- Smaller schedule
and Beth Phoenix. 

That's my expected roster for GFW. If you can think of anyone please feel free to add a name or 2 or 3. But this is who I think will be in GFW.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

How many contracts they would have to buy out?

That look like a SUPER INDY roster.


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Why is Other Wrestling section being filled with Be The Booker fantasies?


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



BlackSherlockH said:


> That's my expected roster for GFW. If you can think of anyone please feel free to add a name or 2 or 3. But this is who I think will be in GFW.


You asked me in your other thread about how your list was unrealistic. The majorly unrealistic talent is as follows:

CM Punk and AJ Lee: Punk is basically done with the business if you believe the rumors. He may come back one day but you'd have to think if he did it'd be for WWE or ROH and not a random Jeff Jarrett wrestling promotion. As for AJ Lee, she's under WWE contract and who knows when it expires? She is allegedly happy where she is and probably isn't going to leave WWE to go and join a lesser promotion for less money.

You then have guys like Alex Shelley, AJ Styles, Austin Aries, Chris Daniels, Chris Hero, Davey Richards, Eddie Edwards, Jeff Hardy, Menagerie and Team 3.D who are all under contract to either TNA, ROH or Japanese organizations. A lot of your women's wrestlers are under contract as well.

Your roster basically is an unrealistic super indy. The way GFW will actually line up is probably 2-3 of the ex WWE guys like Carlito, Masters or Morrison, a couple of ex TNA guys who are still young such as Petey Williams, Shawn Daivari or Sonjay Dutt and a bunch of random independent guys nobody has ever heard of. I highly doubt it's going to be this big raid on everyone like you seem to think it will be.


----------



## Memphis Fan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



SOR said:


> You asked me in your other thread about how your list was unrealistic. The majorly unrealistic talent is as follows:
> 
> CM Punk and AJ Lee: Punk is basically done with the business if you believe the rumors. He may come back one day but you'd have to think if he did it'd be for WWE or ROH and not a random Jeff Jarrett wrestling promotion. As for AJ Lee, she's under WWE contract and who knows when it expires? She is allegedly happy where she is and probably isn't going to leave WWE to go and join a lesser promotion for less money.
> 
> You then have guys like Alex Shelley, AJ Styles, Austin Aries, Chris Daniels, Chris Hero, Davey Richards, Eddie Edwards, Jeff Hardy, Menagerie and Team 3.D who are all under contract to either TNA, ROH or Japanese organizations. A lot of your women's wrestlers are under contract as well.
> 
> Your roster basically is an unrealistic super indy. The way GFW will actually line up is probably 2-3 of the ex WWE guys like Carlito, Masters or Morrison, a couple of ex TNA guys who are still young such as Petey Williams, Shawn Daivari or Sonjay Dutt and a bunch of random independent guys nobody has ever heard of. I highly doubt it's going to be this big raid on everyone like you seem to think it will be.


Great Post . GFW is not going to raid WWE , TNA , ROH or NJPW . No wrestler is going to leave and/or turn down a spot in these companies to work for Jeff Jarrett. 

This reminds me of when Gabe Saposky started his DGUSA/ Evolve promotion . Gabe though all the ROH talent would follow him and he would put ROH out of business. Only Jimmy Jacobs jumped and he went back to ROH ASAP . 

I looks like the focus of the GFW will be Jeff and Karen . A wrestler 10 years past his prime and a woman who is a non-worker. These two need to stay behind the curtain , neither one of them will draw a dime.


----------



## MANTI TEO

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

My guess on the TNA Roster

Jeff Jarrett
AJ Styles
Chris Daniels 
Frankie Kazarian
Jinder Mahal
Drew Galloway
Evan Bourne
Richochet
Bullet Club
Brodus Clay
JTG
A bunch of guys you never heard of


----------



## Concrete

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Chismo said:


> Why is Other Wrestling section being filled with Be The Booker fantasies?


Know I would rep if I could. I'D REP YOU SO HARD! All I can do to repay is watch puro or lucha or something and post about it I suppose.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

All we can do is fantasy book at this point because there is no roster or product. What else there is to talk about?


----------



## BlackSherlockH

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



SOR said:


> You asked me in your other thread about how your list was unrealistic. The majorly unrealistic talent is as follows:
> 
> CM Punk and AJ Lee: Punk is basically done with the business if you believe the rumors. He may come back one day but you'd have to think if he did it'd be for WWE or ROH and not a random Jeff Jarrett wrestling promotion. As for AJ Lee, she's under WWE contract and who knows when it expires? She is allegedly happy where she is and probably isn't going to leave WWE to go and join a lesser promotion for less money.
> 
> You then have guys like Alex Shelley, AJ Styles, Austin Aries, Chris Daniels, Chris Hero, Davey Richards, Eddie Edwards, Jeff Hardy, Menagerie and Team 3.D who are all under contract to either TNA, ROH or Japanese organizations. A lot of your women's wrestlers are under contract as well.
> 
> Your roster basically is an unrealistic super indy. The way GFW will actually line up is probably 2-3 of the ex WWE guys like Carlito, Masters or Morrison, a couple of ex TNA guys who are still young such as Petey Williams, Shawn Daivari or Sonjay Dutt and a bunch of random independent guys nobody has ever heard of. I highly doubt it's going to be this big raid on everyone like you seem to think it will be.


Difference is these are Superstars who can leave their contract and have time to prepare. Where as WWE you must wait 6 months before appearing at another company. If the rumors are true the first event wont even be held till 2015.


----------



## DaStooge

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Jeff Jarrett was just on the New Japan PPV announcing a business deal with GFW and NJPW.


----------



## HBK for ever

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*



Phantango said:


> Also am I the only one who would mark out huge for a Jim Ross/Don West commentary team? :mark:


(Y)


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



DaStooge said:


> Jeff Jarrett was just on the New Japan PPV announcing a business deal with GFW and NJPW.


New Japan got deals with everyone.


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



BlackSherlockH said:


> Difference is these are Superstars who can leave their contract and have time to prepare. Where as WWE you must wait 6 months before appearing at another company. If the rumors are true the first event wont even be held till 2015.




Regardless, ROH guys aren't going to give up their guaranteed money for a Jarrett company that may last a few months and TNA guys won't either nor will the guys regularly working in Japan.

This promotion is going to be a few WWE guys who are running around in the indies and Jeff Jarrett's friends. Guys like lance Hoyt, Petey Williams, Shawn Daivari, Sonjay Dutt and even guys like Kevin Nash and Sting (Assuming they aren't under WWE contract and GFW has the money) are a lot more realistic than the guys you listed.

No way are they getting guys like Austin Aries, CM Punk, Jeff Hardy etc etc


----------



## DaStooge

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Well New Japan will have a GFW presence in August. So Double J better start announcing a few talents he has on board. Its not going to look to impressive if Jarrett is the only one there representing GFW.

Long shot, but Jarrett joining the Bullet Club and announcing they are the first signings of Global Force would be pretty cool (most think AJ, the Bucks and Gallows will be guys Jarrett is interested in).


----------



## Memphis Fan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



DaStooge said:


> Well New Japan will have a GFW presence in August. So Double J better start announcing a few talents he has on board. Its not going to look to impressive if Jarrett is the only one there representing GFW.
> 
> Long shot, but Jarrett joining the Bullet Club and announcing they are the first signings of Global Force would be pretty cool (most think AJ, the Bucks and Gallows will be guys Jarrett is interested in).


The problem is for Jarrett is that AJ Styles , Young Bucks, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows are all under contract to New Japan . AJ also has a deal with ROH. Jarrett cannot sign people that are not available. NJPW would have to rent him talent.NJPW must stand to make some serious money off Jarrett's money marks.


----------



## Memphis Fan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

If Jarrett is smart he tries to work with ROH . If he tries a talent raid and/or to run against ROH , his GFW would be stomped by Sinclair . At the end of the day Sinclair Broadcasting is worth around $ 3 billion and Jeff Jarrett is not.

Also no one ever said Jarrett has smart . His giant ego has always been his downfall .


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Sinclair do not put money into ROH.

I don't know what Jeff is selling to these promotions but its working.


----------



## MetalKiwi

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

This could turn into something really good. Partnership agreements with AAA and now New Japan. Bring in some former WWE/TNA and Indy/European talent, then it should be all set.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Even Flow said:


>


Jesus, she got fat.


----------



## Memphis Fan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> Sinclair do not put money into ROH.
> 
> I don't know what Jeff is selling to these promotions but its working.


Sinclair put enough money into ROH to book Styles , Daniels , Kazarian , Young Bucks, do the NJPW shows , etc. . They spend money when they think they can get a return on their investment. The most important thing is they have money to invest in wrestling.

Jarrett not selling anything to NJPW , he buying. NJPW is going to get paid booking fees by GFW , when they actual run a show.


----------



## jayrwi23

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Toby Keith has 5 millon bucks Jeff has orther investers has deep pockets


----------



## Memphis Fan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



jayrwi23 said:


> Toby Keith has 5 millon bucks Jeff has orther investers has deep pockets


Sinclair Broadcasting is worth around 3 billion dollars . Panda Energy is a private company , but the Carters are multi- billionaires NJPW , ROH and TNA all have strong backing. Toby Keith is loaded , but other people have money . Does anyone really know how much capital Jarrett has raised for GFW ? I don't think GFW is going to enter the market place and walk out over these companies,


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

That's the problem, non wrestling people run and own these companies. WWE,AAA and CMLL is ran and owned by wrestling families and have been the most consistent successful companies in the history of wrestling.


----------



## heyman deciple

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Memphis Fan said:


> Sinclair Broadcasting is worth around 3 billion dollars . Panda Energy is a private company , but the Carters are multi- billionaires NJPW , ROH and TNA all have strong backing. Toby Keith is loaded , but other people have money . Does anyone really know how much capital Jarrett has raised for GFW ? I don't think GFW is going to enter the market place and walk out over these companies,


There was a report, I think by mlw radio; ie Court Bauer that they had some guy that won that lottery and conned him into investing in the company.

He was involved way back, when jarrett and Keith were going to buy tna. I think he was a NASCAR mark and jarrett met him hermie Sadler and Hammon.


----------



## amhlilhaus

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

gfw has made noise, it's time to see if they can bring the thunder


----------



## MTheBehemoth

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

What the hell is their obsession with that Moose guy?


----------



## Concrete

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

They want the new Monty Brown.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Well, he needs to get some charisma then.


----------



## Mon Joxley

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



MTheBehemoth said:


> What the hell is their obsession with that Moose guy?


Apparently he's signed with ROH now anyway so it's a moot point.


----------



## Jaysfromnyc

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

The thing with the Moose guy and ROH has me wondering. Who exactly will be apart of the GFW roster? There's not many free agent names with national exposure available other than lower carders recently released by WWE and people who were midcarders at best from the mid 2000's. WWE, TNA and ROH have a number of people who matter locked up. It seems like TNA has been trying to bring in whatever free agents are available for their NYC shows. Would GFW be able to bring in anybody under contract with DG USA/Evolve? I know they let people out of deals for WWE, but I heard in the past that they don't release people for TNA.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

NJPW chairman has spoken of the partnership with GFW, for those questioning the authentication of it:

http://www.pwinsider.com/article/86456/full-details-on-gfws-deal-with-new-japan.html?p=1


----------



## Hencheman_21

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Moose is with RoH now because GWF is not running cards yet. Gives him chance to work his craft. I still wonder if Jarrett is working somewhat with TNA and RoH. He seems to have "stolen" deals with AAA who had been working with TNA and NJPW who had been working with RoH.


----------



## GFW Wrestling

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

This new partnership should be great, very excited for the future 

Where do you think that GFW will start running their shows? I'm guessing the Southern part of the US like with TNA.. I think that one arguable mistake whilst at TNA was staying in the same place (the impact zone) and not generating much revenue however we saw what happened when TNA went on the road.. Should be interesting as Jeff needs to live up to the 'Global' name sooner, rather than later


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I am in the middle, I see the partnerships and deal with David Broom, then I go back to reality. No signees, no shows announced. You can't have a tv deal on the horizon with no pilot or anything to sell to the networks.

I thought, maybe he is going to use AAA, New Japan and indy wrestlers to do multiple tapings without officially signing them to a contract. Imagine a weekly supershow with different promotions talents. Maybe GFW is not a promotion and more like a modern NWA.


----------



## HerbUWF

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Getting a bit bored of no news tbh.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



> "New Japan Pro Wrestling is excited to align with Jeff Jarrett and his vision for Global Force Wrestling," said Naoki Sugabayashi, NJPW chairman of the board. "Our brand is well known in many parts of the world, and this is an opportunity for us not only to expand it but to *bring our fans the very best in wrestling talent from the West*."


... Like?

GFW's roster is Jeff Jarrett.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I don't think GFW is going to be the traditional promotion. I think GFW is going to tape twice a month using AAA,NJPW and top indy talents


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Wrong Thread.


----------



## TheRealFunkman

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Global Farce Wrestling.


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



MTheBehemoth said:


> Jesus, she got fat.


Who? Karen? If that's what passes as fat these days then a majority of men and women are fat.




MTheBehemoth said:


> ... Like?
> 
> GFW's roster is Jeff Jarrett.



Jarrett would have talent signed or agreeing to sign. He probably has a roster of 5-10 guys right now who are 100% in when it rolls around. I imagine he shared those names with NJPW to sell them on the deal.

Also, officially the only wrestler is Lance Hoyt. Jeff hasn't said whether he will wrestle yet.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



SOR said:


> Also, officially the only wrestler is Lance Hoyt.


Source?


----------



## Rugrat

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



SOR said:


> Who? Karen? If that's what passes as fat these days then a majority of men and women are fat.


She is looking a bit podgier than when she was on TV last.


----------



## SandyRavage

RugbyRat said:


> She is looking a bit podgier than when she was on TV last.


Well I'm glad we're focussing on the important things here.


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



MTheBehemoth said:


> Source?


It was on the Global Force Twitter a couple of months back. Hoyt re-tweeted it.







RugbyRat said:


> She is looking a bit podgier than when she was on TV last.



Sure, but she's not fat.


----------



## SandyRavage

SOR said:


> It was on the Global Force Twitter a couple of months back. Hoyt re-tweeted it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, but she's not fat.


Some peoples ideals of women are insane. He would probably cut off a toe to be with her

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## fredcatcheur

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



SOR said:


> It was on the Global Force Twitter a couple of months back. Hoyt re-tweeted it.


Actually, all Hoyt did was RT a picture of himself, Pope & Jarrett with the caption "what could this pic be saying ?".

Hardly a proof of any signing, just a tease that he's in "the database". So far, nobody is confirmed as being part of GFW.


----------



## IWCdestroyer

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



> According to sources, most believe country music star Toby Keith has no involvement with Jeff Jarrett’s Global Force Wrestling. According to the source, he isn’t even involved financially. Keith was originally thought to be one of the main financial backers of the promotion, but those talks fell through.
> 
> The promotion’s current main backer is a connection Jeff Jarrett made through Hermie Sadler.


http://www.tnawrestlingnews.com/headlines/is-toby-keith-backing-jeff-jarretts-gfw-promotion-more/


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Sigh....although i check this thread when people post, i honestly don't have much interest anymore in this promotion. Until i see legit concrete details...i could care less. I hope they come up with more specifics.


----------



## Dan Pratt

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



heyman deciple said:


> There was a report, I think by mlw radio; ie Court Bauer that they had some guy that won that lottery and conned him into investing in the company.
> 
> He was involved way back, when jarrett and Keith were going to buy tna. I think he was a NASCAR mark and jarrett met him hermie Sadler and Hammon.


I heard something like this about a lottery winner funding SHIMMER or some other women's wrestling promotion. Might be what you are thinking of. 

Even if GFW did, they are going to have to do better than that. Lottery winners are millionaires, but even the biggest winner ever, after taxes, had something like 30 million or so. Any wrestling company trying to get off the ground as a national organization would burn through all of that pretty quickly. Yes getting a lottery winner who clearly would have no common sense on how to spend their money to invest in it would help. But he or she's money would not be enough to be the primary money source.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

According to Bryan Alvarez, JJ applied for licenses in Kentucky and use Toby Keith name as well.


----------



## FITZ

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

The lack of any concrete news is pretty annoying. But I don't think Jeff Jarrett would do all of this and not come through with an actual wrestling product.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I think you guys need to realize that GFW probably isn't going to debut for at least a year, so you shouldn't realistically expect much details now.


----------



## AEA

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

All I'm seeing is rumours..


----------



## CZWRUBE

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Chan Hung said:


> Sigh....although i check this thread when people post, i honestly don't have much interest anymore in this promotion. Until i see legit concrete details...i could care less. I hope they come up with more specifics.


i AGREE CHAN, WE'VE BEEN WAITING TO LONG. ITS TIME THEY GET THIS PROMOTION OFF THE GROUND. IM TIRED OF JUST HEARING RUMORS.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



> For those who have asked about what the status is of Jeff Jarrett's Global Force Wrestling project, two different sources working on GFW stated this week that the company is in "the middle of television negotiations" but would not specify any additional details.
> One source also noted that reports floating around that country singer Toby Keith is not actually involved with GFW would be "incorrect."
> 
> At one point, it appears there were plans to use a six-sided ring, which makes sense as that was a Jeff Jarrett idea in TNA and something he brought back when TNA filmed different pilot projects later on. I heard from several within TNA last week that one of the reasons they believed TNA brought back their own six-sided ring was to, at least partially, "beat Jeff to the punch."


Yay for no six sided ring!


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Cliffy Byro said:


> Yay for no six sided ring!


Fantastic news.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*


----------



## jayrwi23

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

they are beating tna to get a tv deal


----------



## Hencheman_21

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Cliffy Byro said:


> Yay for no six sided ring!


Do not get too excited just yet. If that was really their plan they may still go foward with it. Depends on if they allready ordered or even have had the rings made. Also could depend on what the network guys want if they do sign a TV deal.


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Hencheman_21 said:


> Do not get too excited just yet. If that was really their plan they may still go foward with it. Depends on if they allready ordered or even have had the rings made. Also could depend on what the network guys want if they do sign a TV deal.


Yeah because the television networks care about what ring will be used.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

GFW announces partnership with British and others European Promotions!! RPW, NGW, WXW...


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

New Japan,AAA,WXW,RPW,NGW, no tv deal or signings. What's next, they going to announce a partnership with a promotion in Africa? I guess WWC is next up in Puerto Rico.


----------



## pgi86

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> New Japan,AAA,WXW,RPW,NGW, no tv deal or signings. *What's next, they going to announce a partnership with a promotion in Africa?* I guess WWC is next up in Puerto Rico.


Funny you should say that... Last week one of the top South African promotions WWP was teasing just that.


----------



## AEA

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> New Japan,AAA,WXW,RPW,NGW, no tv deal or signings. What's next, they going to announce a partnership with a promotion in Africa? I guess WWC is next up in Puerto Rico.


I'm assuming Jarrett is thinking these partnerships will allow him to use talents from the like New Japan,AAA,WXW,RPW and NGW but then again I know see any of those promotions doing that unless Jarrett can offer something in return like use of GFW talents(but they don't seem to have anyone atm) or a big amount of cash.


----------



## IAmTheFinisher

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

How are they going to get a TV deal if have no material to show a network?


----------



## WBS

Hours ago Karen Jarrett tweeted "7.14.14" just trolling?


----------



## Real Punk

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

It look like it going ahead two cable network will base a documentary about the show's simillar to Billy Corgans idea.

But it look like along wait before the full show airs.



http://www.411mania.com/wrestling/n...n-Global-Force-Wrestlings-TV-Negotiations.htm


----------



## Cliffy

Just as long as I get a promotion at the end of it all then I'll be fine. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I really believe Spike TV is one of the networks. I think this is the reason why TNA hasn't sign yet. I heard about the rumors of the no compete clause between JJ/TNA but that is a rumor. 

GFW cannot air on Monday and Friday nights because of the WWE. Wednesday nights is now for AAA on El Rey and if they have a "partnership" then I can't see them competing unless they air at a different timeslot. Tuesday and Thursday nights is the only nights available. GFW vs. TNA on Thursday nights would be fun but they would probably split the audience of a million.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Would't rumoured clause become null & void if Spike approached Jeff about his project ?, i mean what could TNA possibly do in that scenario ?


----------



## Hencheman_21

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Cliffy Byro said:


> Would't rumoured clause become null & void if Spike approached Jeff about his project ?, i mean what could TNA possibly do in that scenario ?


It's all in the wording. If its "Jeff can't have another wrestling project on Spike" it doesn't matter if Spike approached him or not. He couldn't do anything. And seeing he has part ownership of TNA still they have some control along with the contract. 

So the story going around is Jeff is talking to 2 networks with 1 never having carried wrestling. That means one has. So if not Spike, who? Not USA, NBC or SYFY. So could be ION, CW, Comcast Sport Network, TBS, TNT or ESPN. Unless I'm forgetting one.


----------



## Saintpat

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Hencheman_21 said:


> It's all in the wording. If its "Jeff can't have another wrestling project on Spike" it doesn't matter if Spike approached him or not. He couldn't do anything. And seeing he has part ownership of TNA still they have some control along with the contract.
> 
> So the story going around is Jeff is talking to 2 networks with 1 never having carried wrestling. That means one has. So if not Spike, who? Not USA, NBC or SYFY. So could be ION, CW, Comcast Sport Network, TBS, TNT or ESPN. Unless I'm forgetting one.


ION originally carried WWE Main Event, so not that. And TBS and TNT carried WCW, right? ESPN had AWA way back in the day and still carries some of that on its ESPN Classic. Too many cable networks to make a fair guess on what it might be.


----------



## Hencheman_21

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Saintpat said:


> ION originally carried WWE Main Event, so not that. And TBS and TNT carried WCW, right? ESPN had AWA way back in the day and still carries some of that on its ESPN Classic. Too many cable networks to make a fair guess on what it might be.


Not sure I worded that right. I was saying since one had not had wrestling before that meant one had and its that one I was pondering. Since ION had WWE but does not now they could be a possibility.


----------



## WBS

CMT perhaps?


----------



## Saintpat

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Hencheman_21 said:


> Not sure I worded that right. I was saying since one had not had wrestling before that meant one had and its that one I was pondering. Since ION had WWE but does not now they could be a possibility.


Got it. I guess I was just assuming Spike is the one which has had wrestling, but there's no proof of that.


----------



## EliTeddy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

So no major news in weeks? This promotion is shit. The whole thing is bullshit. Why even 'pump' up the wrestling fan with a shit promotion that isn't ready to start. Fuck Jeff Jarrett and Fuck GFW.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



EliTeddy said:


> So no major news in weeks? This promotion is shit. The whole thing is bullshit. Why even 'pump' up the wrestling fan with a shit promotion that isn't ready to start. Fuck Jeff Jarrett and Fuck GFW.


Wrestling fans.........


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



EliTeddy said:


> So no major news in weeks? This promotion is shit. The whole thing is bullshit. Why even 'pump' up the wrestling fan with a shit promotion that isn't ready to start. Fuck Jeff Jarrett and Fuck GFW.


Relax, the following was posted on their Facebook 2 hours ago:



> Pumped for our next announcement! Full story tomorrow morning at GlobalForceWrestling.com #JoinTheForce #TheJourney


----------



## pgi86

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

And here's the newest announcement:



> *GFW REACHES AGREEMENTS WITH EUROPEAN PROMOTIONS*​
> On the heels of partnership agreements with the top promotions in Japan and Mexico, Global Force Wrestling has formed an alliance with several of the top independent wrestling promotions throughout Europe, including the United Kingdom, Germany and Ireland.
> 
> Stepping forward to #JointheForce are
> 
> Revolution Pro Wrestling (www.revolutionprowrestling.com, covering south of England)
> New Generation Wrestling (www.ngwuk.com, covering north of England)
> Premier British Wrestling (www.pbwwrestling.com, covering Scotland)
> Westside Xtreme Wrestling (www.wxw-wrestling.com, covering Germany)
> Emerald Wrestling Promotions (https://www.facebook.com/pages/Emerald-Wrestling-Promotions/100651866652805, covering Ireland).
> 
> “If you look through the history of pro wrestling you’ll find great talent from Europe woven throughout,” Global Force Wrestling founder and CEO Jeff Jarrett said. “We put the word ‘Global’ in this new brand, and we meant it. We believe fans want a wrestling promotion that brings something new and exciting and will engage them at every turn, and that’s what we’re going to do.”
> 
> Veteran wrestler Doug Williams, a multiple singles and tag team champion in his native England and in various U.S. promotions, has been instrumental in helping Global Force Wrestling put together this European alliance.
> 
> “I am very excited to be a part of the Force, and I really look forward to helping facilitate the relationships between GFW and these top independent wrestling promotions,” Williams said. “The European style will bring something a little different to the table, just as the other partners will. I can’t wait to see it all come together under one umbrella.”
> 
> GFW announced its partnership with Mexico’s AAA on April 29 and with New Japan Pro Wrestling on June 23.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

^ Fans still going to be pissed about no "date" of official start lol

Its nice to see GFW partnering up with various other wrestling companies.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

“I am very excited to be a part of the Force"

Doug :haha


----------



## IAmTheFinisher

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I'd be more excited about partnering with the Force if they legit showed me something worth making me partner with them.


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I'd like to see Doug Williams wrestling in America again to be honest.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I wonder if Global Force a promotion or an alliance like the NWA? I wouldn't be surprise if Ring of Honor join the Force.


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> I wonder if Global Force a promotion or an alliance like the NWA? I wouldn't be surprise if Ring of Honor join the Force.


You bring up a fantastic point actually. That could explain why they're affiliating themselves with smaller companies, why they have their 300-400 person database and why they talk about being "truly global" all the time.

Something like the NWA with a big American promotion ran by Jarrett and including AAA, NJPW and a number of quality smaller promotions could be something very special.


----------



## Toonami4Life

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

It's good that Jeff's making all these partnerships with other promotions. Let's just get a date set in stone for when it becomes operational and more than just fantasy.


----------



## EK Revolver

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I'm getting tired of all these "announcements" with nothing concrete.

I'd rather he didn't say a damn thing until it's time to actually book a freaking show, and if it never gets to that stage, at least save us the bother of all this hype.

How long has he been hyping it now without actually booking anything?


----------



## Concrete

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Every time they announce a partnership I get INCREDIBLY confused. I so badly wish there was an end goal that people outside of Global Force knew about(if they even know). Just feels like they keep on compiling "partners" without any idea what it means. Give us an idea where this thing is going damn it cause teaming with a bunch of indies in Europe after teaming with AAA and NJPW is making me QUITE confused.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Concrete said:


> Every time they announce a partnership I get INCREDIBLY confused. I so badly wish there was an end goal that people outside of Global Force knew about(if they even know). Just feels like they keep on compiling "partners" without any idea what it means. Give us an idea where this thing is going damn it cause teaming with a bunch of indies in Europe after teaming with AAA and NJPW is making me QUITE confused.


That's what I wonder. JJ is a great business man.

I guess free promotion on national tv is part of the deal. Every episode you would get a match from each promotion, that way he don't have to worry about signing talent to contracts and only have to tape for tv. New Japan been looking for a way to get on America tv for awhile and AAA on El Rey is only in 40 million homes at the moment. Maybe this is the next wave in professional wrestling. If not, then GFW is basically TNA 2.0.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

While i enjoy the announcements..i'm rather tired of them...lets stop with announcing stuff Jeff please until you officially begin...lol


----------



## AEA

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Oh.. they teamed with an Irish promotion (Y) cool


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



> wXw Germany ‏@wXwGermany 3 t
> New Partnership with Global Force Wrestling announced @RealJeffJarrett @GFWWrestling #JoinTheForce http://www.wxw-wrestling.com/pages/...-abkommen-mit-global-force-wrestling-1319.php …


I like wXw, so not a bad deal to make.

e: fuck me, it's old news already.


----------



## Hencheman_21

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Sounds like Jeff is involved in an arms race lol. Hope this ends up as good as it looks and does not become Global FARCE Wrestling.




EK Revolver said:


> I'm getting tired of all these "announcements" with nothing concrete.
> 
> I'd rather he didn't say a damn thing until it's time to actually book a freaking show, and if it never gets to that stage, at least save us the bother of all this hype.
> 
> How long has he been hyping it now without actually booking anything?


I see a lot of this and wonder if people have been paying attention. Part of what Jeff wants to do is have the fans come along for the ride from the very beginning and through all the stages of creating a company. He is trying to give fans insight to what really goes on. So of course a lot of the announcements will not be big or exciting.


----------



## IAmTheFinisher

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Hencheman_21 said:


> Sounds like Jeff is involved in an arms race lol. Hope this ends up as good as it looks and does not become Global FARCE Wrestling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see a lot of this and wonder if people have been paying attention. Part of what Jeff wants to do is have the fans come along for the ride from the very beginning and through all the stages of creating a company. He is trying to give fans insight to what really goes on. So of course a lot of the announcements will not be big or exciting.


I don't want to come a long for the ride. I just want legit details that this isn't going to fade into obscurity tomorrow.


----------



## heyman deciple

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Hencheman_21 said:


> Sounds like Jeff is involved in an arms race lol. Hope this ends up as good as it looks and does not become Global FARCE Wrestling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see a lot of this and wonder if people have been paying attention. Part of what Jeff wants to do is have the fans come along for the ride from the very beginning and through all the stages of creating a company. He is trying to give fans insight to what really goes on. So of course a lot of the announcements will not be big or exciting.


He's given us nothing, deals with international companies... Great but not enough as deals like that are vague and don't really mean much, I mean New Japan has working agreements with NWA, ROH, and others.

Let's start signing people, how about announce your overall vision, something. Not abunch of cryptic YouTube videos with Mick Foley making cameos, your wife at photo shoots, and black and white videos with Rocky music painting yourself as the ultimate underdog.


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



IAmTheFinisher said:


> I don't want to come a long for the ride. I just want legit details that this isn't going to fade into obscurity tomorrow.


So come back in 6 months. They're expected to launch around early 2015 aren't they? So come back in December and every announcement will be something substantial.


----------



## RKing85

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I had little faith in this project to being with, and even less so now. No expectations what so ever for it. Half convinced it's a giant scam and Jarrett is going to pocket the money run.


----------



## IWCdestroyer

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



SOR said:


> So come back in 6 months.


In 6 months GFW will be dead.


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



IWCdestroyer said:


> In 6 months GFW will be dead.


:lol

Don't be silly. They definitely will run at least 1 show.


----------



## Concrete

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Can't kill the non-existening.


----------



## Hencheman_21

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



heyman deciple said:


> He's given us nothing, deals with international companies... Great but not enough as deals like that are vague and don't really mean much, I mean New Japan has working agreements with NWA, ROH, and others.
> 
> Let's start signing people, how about announce your overall vision, something. Not abunch of cryptic YouTube videos with Mick Foley making cameos, your wife at photo shoots, and black and white videos with Rocky music painting yourself as the ultimate underdog.


But that is all he has at this point. He can not give info on things that have not happened. Even some things he may be close to finalizing he probably can not talk about till it is official. 

He has shared his overall vision. A wrestling company that is REALLY world wide. All that stuff is what one finds at the beginning of a company/dream. If you try starting a company from scratch there is only ideas and close friends in the beginning. 

If people do not like the direction then they should stop following. Do like SOR said and come back in a few months when the expected official start is set to happen. I understand not being interested in every little detail but we live in a world where it seems many people are. Thus the popularity of things like Twitter. I am not overly interested in it all but at the same time it is nice to see how things come about and is insight into the process. Shows things just do not happen over night. It is a LONG drawn out process.


----------



## chrisburr

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I hope and pray and I think this will succeed and be one that stays!

Get Rookies/New Talent/Ones that just got out of College OR decided to forgoe college including Teenagers from ALL over the world!

Since I read somewhere where like over 400 or 500 were found, Id say even it out, even amount from all walks of life, male and female, faces, tweeners and heels

No Clear Cut favorites

All Competitiveness!

Start out with 16 Person/Team Double Elimination Tournaments to crown your first champions...

With so many talents I definitely can see Brand Extension here...

But I do love its potential!


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

With the rumors of TNA and ROH, GFW future roster might just got better...............


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

lol If this thing even gets off the ground and gets a tv deal or anything going besides vague relationship partners.


----------



## GFW Wrestling

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Glad to see the deal with my local promotion here in the UK (NGW).. It would be awesome if once the GFW ball gets rolling and is on TV, that they can send some of the stars over here which would shoot up attendances/business even more and help out all round (also with the UK promotions sending their talent over). I'd like to see Mark Haskins or Nathan Cruz perhaps get a shot in GFW.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Just posted on their site:



> July 29, 2014
> 
> PRESS RELEASE
> GFW’S JEFF JARRETT TO APPEAR AT ONE OF NJPW’S BIGGEST EVENTS
> 
> NASHVILLE — Global Force Wrestling founder and CEO Jeff Jarrett has been invited personally by New Japan Pro Wrestling chairman Naoki Sugabayashi to attend the G1 Climax grand finals at the Seibu Dome in Saitama, Japan, on Sunday, Aug. 10.
> 
> G1 Climax is the biggest tournament in professional wrestling. NJPW has selected 22 wrestlers — the most in event history — to compete in a series of matches over two-plus weeks leading up to the grand finals. Among the American competitors are IGWP heavyweight champion A.J. Styles and IGWP tag team champions “The Bullet Club,” aka Doc Gallows and Karl Anderson.
> 
> The event is the first of its kind at the dome, which is the home of the Seibu Lions baseball team. G1 is expected to draw more than 30,000 fans.
> 
> “I was thrilled when Mr. Sugabayashi requested the honor of my presence, and I assured him there was no way I’d miss an event of this magnitude,” Jeff Jarrett said. “Mr. Sugabayashi is a good friend and the fact his promotion, New Japan, has aligned with Global Force Wrestling only makes this a natural for me.”
> 
> GFW announced a partnership with NPJW on June 23.
> 
> “New Japan Pro Wrestling is eager for the founders of Global Force Wrestling to visit for our big event,” Sugabayashi said. “It’s only the beginning of what will be an exciting and mutually beneficial partnership.”
> 
> #JoinTheForce


----------



## GFW Wrestling

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Sounds good, really hoping that the current IGWP champion will join GFW as an early franchise player


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

AJ Styles is too old to be a franchise player. More like a role player.


----------



## chrisburr

*Will GFW be make it or break it for Jeff & Karen jarrett as owners?*

With this new GFW (Global Force Wrestling) coming up, do you think this will be make or break it for Jeff & Karen Jarrett as Owners?

I say so since you are starting from Scratch.

Share and post your thoughts, etc...


----------



## RKing85

*Re: Will GFW be make it or break it for Jeff & Karen jarrett as owners?*

I have 0 expectations for this promotion, if it ever even happens.


----------



## SOR

*Re: Will GFW be make it or break it for Jeff & Karen jarrett as owners?*

I don't think they'd try again if this fails.

We also have a Global Force thread.


----------



## GFW Wrestling

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Yes, I think they will make it as owners.. Jeff is a Wrestling guy who has been in the business for 20 + years whilst Karen is passionate about the project too and will likely learn more about aspects as time goes on. Just wondering what Karens real role will be, she works better as a heel but due to circumstances, she should be a babyface on TV like Jeff.

It's all well and good people being negative about the project but I'd rather see 2/3 Wrestling companies on the go rather than one big one and two distant ones, especially with TNA perhaps on it's way out now... I personally hate the business being WWEs monopoly (has been since 01 I guess), so I'm all behind an alternative.

How ever if this does fail, I'll have to change my WF username lol.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

It depends on your definition of making it. If he start out losing a lot of money in the beginning like in TNA, its going to be hard to catch up. TNA was losing millions of dollars and never caught up. Even the years they made money, they still had debt. There's no Dixie Carter to convince her parents to spend money.


----------



## AEA

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Unless GFW has a financial backer willing to lose money like the Carters I don't see GFW really succeeding. Its hard to see them lasting 12 months to be honest then again people said that about TNA so..

*EDIT:* Hell its hard seeing TNA surviving the next 12 months with the way things are atm


----------



## GFW Wrestling

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Agreed with you guys. With that being said, I'm really hoping that Toby Keith is a major backer. I have faith in it.


----------



## aivaz

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

New Japan appear to be teasing that Jarrett will be at the G1 finals at Seibu Dome..


----------



## WBS

It IS official that JJ will be at the finals. It was reported few days ago directly from Jarrett himself.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



GFW Wrestling said:


> Agreed with you guys. With that being said, I'm really hoping that Toby Keith is a major backer. I have faith in it.


Why Toby Keith? Sure he is worth $500 million but that's just networth. He makes $50-70 million per year. Starting a major wrestling company can hurt his pockets. 

If JJ and Keith are friends, I wouldn't even ask him to be a backer because this can hurt their friendship.

I think with the changes in TV and Wrestling, TV networks will not invest in wrestling unless they have part of the ownership. AMC wanted to buy WWE. Rumors going around that Spike wanted some ownership in TNA, Sinclair owns ROH, El Rey owns AAA USA rights. Spike took over Bellator.


----------



## Afterlife

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

.


----------



## Toonami4Life

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

They've announced that WWP, World Wrestling Professionals a promotion from Africa is working with them as well today on twitter.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Toonami4Life said:


> They've announced that WWP, World Wrestling Professionals a promotion from Africa is working with them as well today on twitter.


I called it


----------



## Saintpat

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Toonami4Life said:


> They've announced that WWP, World Wrestling Professionals a promotion from Africa is working with them as well today on twitter.


Well that settles it. JJ has a hit on his hands.


----------



## GFW Wrestling

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> Why Toby Keith? Sure he is worth $500 million but that's just networth. He makes $50-70 million per year. Starting a major wrestling company can hurt his pockets.
> 
> If JJ and Keith are friends, I wouldn't even ask him to be a backer because this can hurt their friendship.
> 
> I think with the changes in TV and Wrestling, TV networks will not invest in wrestling unless they have part of the ownership. AMC wanted to buy WWE. Rumors going around that Spike wanted some ownership in TNA, Sinclair owns ROH, El Rey owns AAA USA rights. Spike took over Bellator.


Good points! Im hoping it's Toby Keith or really just a backer that can support it financially so GFW doesn't go under -- that's all I really care about


----------



## CZWRUBE

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

i JUST CAN'T WAIT TO SEE SOME MATCHES AND SEE HOW IT IS!!! I Think it will be a good product!


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> Why Toby Keith? Sure he is worth $500 million but that's just networth. He makes $50-70 million per year. Starting a major wrestling company can hurt his pockets.
> 
> If JJ and Keith are friends, I wouldn't even ask him to be a backer because this can hurt their friendship.
> 
> I think with the changes in TV and Wrestling, TV networks will not invest in wrestling unless they have part of the ownership. AMC wanted to buy WWE. Rumors going around that Spike wanted some ownership in TNA, Sinclair owns ROH, El Rey owns AAA USA rights. Spike took over Bellator.


Keith has money but he also has networks that opens doors. Keith's a big player in the entertainment world, investors would flock just on his reputation if he needs further capital.

He's no money-mark, he won't build a promotion in the same chaos that Dixie allowed. If he's the main shadow behind Jeff's vision, I'd bet my house that he'll make this work/.


----------



## Real Punk

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I look a lot at the website and see him making deals with all these promotions but no,news on a TV Deal and that is kind of a let down.

I just don't think big network's are keen on taking risks like they use to.

It will likely end up on a network like Mavrick.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

*Will GFW be able to get homegrown stars, why I don't think so*

You know for years we have all loved tna orginals ,and we all wanted them pushed over ex wwe talent. I know people are going to be wanting the same for GFW, however I don't think they will be able to make homegrown stars if they get a tv deal. The reason for this is because I feel like with wwe giving guys from the indies and japan chances like never before that a lot of the people who have never been in wwe or tna will not want to go to GFW. The reason is that if GFW gets that tv deal, there is no way they are going to get very many indy guys because most of those guys don't want to ruin their chances of going to wwe, that is the reason why Kevin Steen would never go to tna, even if it was in good shape. 

If GFW gets a tv deal they will be forced to pick up talent that is either ex wwe or ex tna who I expect ex tna talent more than anyone. Guys like Michal Elgin, Adam cole, Bobby Fish, Kyle O Reilly will never step foot in the promotion. If they get any original guys I will be surprised or they will be originals that are not considered very good. 

If this is the case I would give GFW a break if they have to use ex tna and wwe guys.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Will GFW be able to get homegrown stars, why I don't think so*

100% disagree

Nobody knew who was Robert Roode,Eric Young,James Storm,Abyss,etc. was before TNA. Trust me, I've been a member of the IWC since 1999 these guys were virtually unheard of but Jeff Jarrett gave them a chance.

The indies is full with talented guys waiting for a chance. Guys like Chase Owens, Jason Kincaid, Team IOU. Look at Ring of Honor, they gave Raymond Rowe and Moose a chance and so far so good.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

*Re: Will GFW be able to get homegrown stars, why I don't think so*



USAUSA1 said:


> 100% disagree
> 
> Nobody knew who was Robert Roode,Eric Young,James Storm,Abyss,etc. was before TNA. Trust me, I've been a member of the IWC since 1999 these guys were virtually unheard of but Jeff Jarrett gave them a chance.
> 
> The indies is full with talented guys waiting for a chance. Guys like Chase Owens, Jason Kincaid, Team IOU. Look at Ring of Honor, they gave Raymond Rowe and Moose a chance and so far so good.


The thing is though how many of those guy are going to be willing to go to GFW if it closes their wwe door. The would pretty much have to be guys who have no shot of ever getting in wwe, or guys who don't want to be in the wwe.


----------



## sXeMope

*Re: Will GFW be able to get homegrown stars, why I don't think so*



RobertRoodeFan said:


> The thing is though how many of those guy are going to be willing to go to GFW if it closes their wwe door. The would pretty much have to be guys who have no shot of ever getting in wwe, or guys who don't want to be in the wwe.


TNA hasn't really had any trouble finding new talents and it's virtually the same situation you're talking about. I think most wrestlers will take the opportunity if they're serious about wrestling. Doesn't make much sense to turn down a deal with an already hyped promotion because WWE *could* potentially give you a look at some point.


----------



## RKing85

*Re: Will GFW be able to get homegrown stars, why I don't think so*

I have said it before, and I will say it again.

I have 0 faith in this promotion. If it ever even gets started, I don't think it will be around long enough to create any stars.


----------



## fiddlecastro

*Re: Will GFW be able to get homegrown stars, why I don't think so*



RKing85 said:


> I have said it before, and I will say it again.
> 
> I have 0 faith in this promotion. If it ever even gets started, I don't think it will be around long enough to create any stars.


I'm in this camp. 

I hope i'm wrong, for Pro Wrestling as a whole's sake. If I'm wrong, I don't see why they couldn't.


----------



## 96powerstroker

Jeff jarret is a pretty smart guy I think he will do good & I have high hopes for GFW

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Shenron

*Re: Will GFW be able to get homegrown stars, why I don't think so*

I'm positive JJ will build up unknowns for the company.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

*Re: Will GFW be able to get homegrown stars, why I don't think so*



RKing85 said:


> I have said it before, and I will say it again.
> 
> I have 0 faith in this promotion. If it ever even gets started, I don't think it will be around long enough to create any stars.


However would it be nice to have another promotion that is national, makes wrestling a lot better and more kids are going to want to go become wrestlers.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Will GFW be able to get homegrown stars, why I don't think so*



USAUSA1 said:


> 100% disagree
> 
> Nobody knew who was Robert Roode,Eric Young,James Storm,Abyss,etc. was before TNA. Trust me, I've been a member of the IWC since 1999 these guys were virtually unheard of but Jeff Jarrett gave them a chance.
> 
> The indies is full with talented guys waiting for a chance. Guys like Chase Owens, Jason Kincaid, Team IOU. Look at Ring of Honor, they gave Raymond Rowe and Moose a chance and so far so good.


None of those dudes are stars.


----------



## Rah

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Toonami4Life said:


> They've announced that WWP, World Wrestling Professionals a promotion from _South_ Africa is working with them as well today on twitter.


GFW is probably the only way I get to see a promotion from my own country. That's pretty telling.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

*Re: Will GFW be able to get homegrown stars, why I don't think so*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> None of those dudes are stars.


I disagree, Roode is a star on a mid level, not a huge star overall, but when you consider the company he is in, he is a huge star for that company.


----------



## SOR

*Re: Will GFW be able to get homegrown stars, why I don't think so*



RobertRoodeFan said:


> I disagree, Roode is a star on a mid level, not a huge star overall, but when you consider the company he is in, he is a huge star for that company.


It depends what you class as a star. To me a star is Hulk Hogan, Sting, Goldberg, John Cena, Undertaker etc etc.

Bobby Roode is a main eventer in a promotion that is watched by about a million people. He doesn't really stand out over anyone else on the roster in terms of popularity and probably barely scrapes into the top 5 based on popularity in TNA (Kurt Angle, Jeff Hardy, Bully Ray, Bobby Lashley and MVP all likely before him)

In the thick of the wrestling world he isn't a star. In TNA he's a mid level star on the same level as a guy like Aries. If Roode debuted in the WWE tomorrow nobody would know who he was though.


----------



## Concrete

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

So Jeff Jarrett was on that G1 Climax Finale GARBAGE(didn't watch/sarcasm)



Spoiler: NJPW



DOUBLE J JOININ' THE BULLET CLUB! As he was there in a Global Force Wrestling capacity this could mean that DA BULLET CLUB will play a part in GFW. This is more of a guess than anything but who knows. We may be getting somewhere in the journey for some concrete information.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

He also will be wrestling at Triplemania as part of the La Sociedad.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

*Re: Will GFW be able to get homegrown stars, why I don't think so*



SOR said:


> It depends what you class as a star. To me a star is Hulk Hogan, Sting, Goldberg, John Cena, Undertaker etc etc.
> 
> Bobby Roode is a main eventer in a promotion that is watched by about a million people. He doesn't really stand out over anyone else on the roster in terms of popularity and probably barely scrapes into the top 5 based on popularity in TNA (Kurt Angle, Jeff Hardy, Bully Ray, Bobby Lashley and MVP all likely before him)
> 
> In the thick of the wrestling world he isn't a star. In TNA he's a mid level star on the same level as a guy like Aries. If Roode debuted in the WWE tomorrow nobody would know who he was though.


I disagree, I think he is way bigger of a star than an MVP in tna, maybe in a wwe ring, MVP would outclass him, but I think most people who watch tna care more about Roode and Areis than him. Now you may be right on hardy, bully and lasley. 

To me I think he is star for his promotion, and for the audience, but if you are talking overall he does not even compare to undertaker, sting, Goldberg, or cena. To me though I would classify those guys as superstars, and guys like Angle, RVD, Jericho just regular stars.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

*Should GFW try to make Aj style their first world champion*

I think with the partnership between New Japan and GFW this would make a lot of sense for both sides. Aj is probably going to lose the title to Okada soon, so his title run will be over with in New Japan. With that being said GFW is looking to become a national promotion, and it needs to have a world champion that has been world champion before, so why not Aj Styles. This guy has such momentum behind him right now I don't see why this guy can't help carry the company. On top of that I think New japan will be more than willing to let Aj work GFW seeing as they have a partnership and also with Jeff Jarret joining the bullet club that makes a lot of sense to have AJ as the first world champion. I know people think that GFW should push someone younger, but those guys need time to be built up, that is why you should get someone known, epically if you want national tv. It would make AJ a seven time champion on a national level if they do this.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Should GFW try to make Aj style their first world champion*

Aj Styles is not a name that excites tv executives. He would make a credible champion among wrestling fans. He definitely make others step up inside the ring.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

*Re: Should GFW try to make Aj style their first world champion*

No. If they want to be different they need someone 'new' as their champion. Although, with the rumours of GFW starting out with a reality show, I'm not sure if that will happen.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

*Re: Should GFW try to make Aj style their first world champion*



Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> No. If they want to be different they need someone 'new' as their champion. Although, with the rumours of GFW starting out with a reality show, I'm not sure if that will happen.


However they want tv, they want to go national, those new guys are not ready to world champion on a national stage yet, they need time to built up and get the audience to know these people. Aj is known and he can help the younger talent get over. If you put a world title on that person right away you going to hamper that person they need experience first to built up.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

*Re: Should GFW try to make Aj style their first world champion*



USAUSA1 said:


> Aj Styles is not a name that excites tv executives. He would make a credible champion among wrestling fans. He definitely make others step up inside the ring.


Well you have to remember that GFW is just starting and Aj is as hot as ever, so I thin world champion would be justified.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Should GFW try to make Aj style their first world champion*

I have no problem with AJ being the first GFW Champion. Galloway would be a good nemesis for him, too.

But I do have a problem with Jarrett pulling so cliche nWo shit by joining the Bullet Club on that last NJPW show. Not a big NJPW fan, but seeing that left a bad taste for me. I'd rather have seen the Bullet Club be GFW's premiere group whenever the promotion debuts, not hamper on NJPW's show.

Happy to see Scott D'Amore again, though.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Should GFW try to make Aj style their first world champion*

They should try to get a TV deal first.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

*Re: Should GFW try to make Aj style their first world champion*

AJ Styles is probably the best choice if this GFW thing ever gets off the ground. It's not like GFW is going to instantly draw in mainstream fans, they need to draw the wrestling crowd first and the best way to do that is by putting the title on AJ Styles.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

*Re: Should GFW try to make Aj style their first world champion*

AJ Styles will forever be associated with TNA. Having an ex TNA guy as your champion is just following a well trodden path that TNA went down with ex-WWE guys. Except trying to be taken seriously and having an ex-TNA guy as the champ is so much lower level.

Have AJ Styles lose the first title match? Sure. However, regardless what people say he isn't a big draw and certainly not a name to secure a tv deal. GFW has touted itself as being about the talent and the diverse roster, so why would Styles be a fit as the champ? If they get a deal, it certainly won't be on his back.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Should GFW try to make Aj style their first world champion*

*They should try and get a roster first. And you know all that other important stuff required before you can decide you're a wrestling promotion. *


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

*Re: Should GFW try to make Aj style their first world champion*



DGenerationMC said:


> I have no problem with AJ being the first GFW Champion. Galloway would be a good nemesis for him, too.
> 
> But I do have a problem with Jarrett pulling so cliche nWo shit by joining the Bullet Club on that last NJPW show. Not a big NJPW fan, but seeing that left a bad taste for me. I'd rather have seen the Bullet Club be GFW's premiere group whenever the promotion debuts, not hamper on NJPW's show.
> 
> Happy to see Scott D'Amore again, though.


AHAHHA Don't care, New japan can get hampered for all I care they can take it. I love the thought of Galloway being his nemesis that would be awesome. Thing is do you think Galloway can draw money after being buried in wwe, Chavo had a hard time of doing that in tna after he was embarrassed in wwe.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Should GFW try to make Aj style their first world champion*



RobertRoodeFan said:


> AHAHHA Don't care, New japan can get hampered for all I care they can take it. I love the thought of Galloway being his nemesis that would be awesome. Thing is do you think Galloway can draw money after being buried in wwe, Chavo had a hard time of doing that in tna after he was embarrassed in wwe.


LOL @ NJPW.

I think Drew can draw a little something simply cause he's a former WWE Superstar.

If GFW wants to hit a home run with Drew, they'll have to very smart in the marketing of Drew Galloway. The marketing is key, in my opinion.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

*Re: Should GFW try to make Aj style their first world champion*



Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> AJ Styles will forever be associated with TNA. Having an ex TNA guy as your champion is just following a well trodden path that TNA went down with ex-WWE guys. Except trying to be taken seriously and having an ex-TNA guy as the champ is so much lower level.
> 
> Have AJ Styles lose the first title match? Sure. However, regardless what people say he isn't a big draw and certainly not a name to secure a tv deal. GFW has touted itself as being about the talent and the diverse roster, so why would Styles be a fit as the champ? If they get a deal, it certainly won't be on his back.


I have to disagree here, Aj has garnderd such a good reputation, that people won't care. Plus tna needed wwe guys because that draws attention to the promotion, the problem is they over did that big time. 

How do you expect a new guy to draw, if you don't think Aj Styles can draw what makes you think that an unknown that has not built up can?


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

*Re: Should GFW try to make Aj style their first world champion*



DGenerationMC said:


> LOL @ NJPW.
> 
> I think Drew can draw a little something simply cause he's a former WWE Superstar.
> 
> If GFW wants to hit a home run with Drew, they'll have to very smart in the marketing of Drew Galloway. The marketing is key, in my opinion.


We will see, I remember chavo coming to tna and he lost ratings and money, Drew I hope can overcome the wwe burial that he got, a wwe burial is so hard to overcome.


----------



## ROHFan19

*Re: Should GFW try to make Aj style their first world champion*

GFW is just a con by Jarrett. It'll never get off the ground.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Maybe JJ should hook up with OVW and used them as a developmental league. Also, they can use the Davis Arena for tapings in the beginning.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Should GFW try to make Aj style their first world champion*



RobertRoodeFan said:


> We will see, I remember chavo coming to tna and he lost ratings and money, Drew I hope can overcome the wwe burial that he got, a wwe burial is so hard to overcome.


I'd like to think Drew would do better in GFW than Chavo did in TNA because:

1) Drew was a bigger star in WWE than Chavo, in my opinion

2) Drew would be pushed as a top star in GFW, whereas Chavo was in an aimless TNA tag team


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Should GFW try to make Aj style their first world champion*

LOL at Drew being bigger than Chavo. Look at the resume's

To say GFW is a con is extreme. I think JJ should of told the public it will take 2-3 years to get this off the ground.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

*Re: Should GFW try to make Aj style their first world champion*



ROHFan19 said:


> GFW is just a con by Jarrett. It'll never get off the ground.


Don't you want another national company besides the wwe in the states, epically with the flaws that company has . Hell even New Japan pro wrestling has a partnership with it I doubt it is a con by Jeff Jarret. If tna goes GFW will be needed more than ever, a lot of good wrestlers out there that deserve that national stage.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

*Re: Should GFW try to make Aj style their first world champion*



USAUSA1 said:


> LOL at Drew being bigger than Chavo. Look at the resume's
> 
> To say GFW is a con is extreme. I think JJ should of told the public it will take 2-3 years to get this off the ground.


That guy is a ROH loyalist who does not want there to another national promotion that way Sameo Joe is forced to go back to Ring of honor, he is as much of a fanboy of ROH as Speical Fnk is of tna, probably bigger, Speical FNk at least does not want an entire promotion shut down.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Should GFW try to make Aj style their first world champion*

I think Tanahashi should be the first champion. He is a living legend, proven draw even in the US and Canada, still a very good wrestler. To have him as the first Global champion would be a bigger deal than Styles. Plus, it won't have that "TNA smell" about it.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

*Re: Should GFW try to make Aj style their first world champion*



USAUSA1 said:


> I think Tanahashi should be the first champion. He is a living legend, proven draw even in the US and Canada, still a very good wrestler. To have him as the first Global champion would be a bigger deal than Styles. Plus, it won't have that "TNA smell" about it.


LOL I love Tanhasi great wrestler, but first champion not yet, I would actually love to see him as world champion in the promotion, but the thing is that Aj Style does not have that "tna smell", the "tna smell", is something made up by Jim Cornette because he is a bitter old prune who is obsessed with Vince Russo. Aj Styles has been drawing big numbers on smaller indy shows, and has been tearing it up. The only smell that anyone can get is the "wwe smell", that is someone who is buried by wwe so badly, that their drawing power is shot because wwe has that big of a machine.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

*Re: Should GFW try to make Aj style their first world champion*



DGenerationMC said:


> I'd like to think Drew would do better in GFW than Chavo did in TNA because:
> 
> 1) Drew was a bigger star in WWE than Chavo, in my opinion
> 
> 2) Drew would be pushed as a top star in GFW, whereas Chavo was in an aimless TNA tag team


I would hope so, Drew is to good to be buried really is.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Should GFW try to make Aj style their first world champion*

Come to think about it, John Hennigan's another good option too.


----------



## Martyn

*Re: Should GFW try to make Aj style their first world champion*

I'd love to see GFW pulling a round robin tournament similar to G1 in USA for the World title on the line with some great talent from Europe, Mexico, Japan, Bullet Club members and well known names like Morrison, McIntyre, etc. I'd have no problem with Styles winning it.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

*Re: Should GFW try to make Aj style their first world champion*



Martyn said:


> I'd love to see GFW pulling a round robin tournament similar to G1 in USA for the World title on the line with some great talent from Europe, Mexico, Japan, Bullet Club members and well known names like Morrison, McIntyre, etc. I'd have no problem with Styles winning it.


I would to, but I would just do a regular one, but I do like your suggestion.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

*Re: Should GFW try to make Aj style their first world champion*



DGenerationMC said:


> Come to think about it, John Hennigan's another good option too.


He would be great, but I think GFW would have to build him up a little first due to the fact he never won a world title, but then have him win it from Styles.


----------



## Phantom Martyr

*I'd Love To See GFW Make Johnny Gargano A Star*

I don't know how many of you know who Johnny Gargano is, but he is currently one of my favorite guys in the indy circuit. He's an amazing in ring worker, and he has decent mic skills, too. I think GFW should try to create their own stars, and Johnny Gargano would be perfect. He's only 27, and his future in the business is bright. I'd love for GFW to sign him and make him one of their top stars.






Here's one of his matches. Not his best, but really good nonetheless.






This is one of his promos. Part 1 and 2 are also up, but honestly, the promo doesn't truly start until this part.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

*Re: I'd Love To See GFW Make Johnny Gargano A Star*

Here is the thing, that would good and all, but you need to sign some ex tna and wwe guys to help make him a star. You should not try to just give him the world title right off the bat though, you need to build the guy up or there is no way you can just slap the world title on the guy. You need to bulid the guy up first.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I remember PWInsider saying that their debut show will happen in October.

Yeah, right.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

*Ugh when will people realise that this can't be a success based on name value alone. Sure it's better to have an AJ Styles than a Damien Wayne for example but it doesn't mean success if you can't use anyone properly. Didn't any of you watch TNA? Good booking and marketing is far more important than who you have on your roster.*


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Seabs said:


> *Ugh when will people realise that this can't be a success based on name value alone. Sure it's better to have an AJ Styles than a Damien Wayne for example but it doesn't mean success if you can't use anyone properly. Didn't any of you watch TNA? Good booking and marketing is far more important than who you have on your roster.*


That's true, that's why I have a little faith because Scott D'Amore is heavily involve and I enjoyed his booking in the summer of 2004 or 05 during TNA internet era and his booking of the knockouts. Also, the David Broome 25/7 productions is a good partner.


----------



## Phantom Martyr

*Re: I'd Love To See GFW Make Johnny Gargano A Star*



RobertRoodeFan said:


> Here is the thing, that would good and all, but you need to sign some ex tna and wwe guys to help make him a star. You should not try to just give him the world title right off the bat though, you need to build the guy up or there is no way you can just slap the world title on the guy. You need to bulid the guy up first.


Oh, I absolutely agree. Before making the indy guys big stars, they need to build up the credibility of the championship and bring recognition to the company with some ex TNA and WWE guys. Although, instead of former world champions, they should build up the guys WWE and TNA missed the boat on, or even those who never won a world title, and make them the early champions. Drew Galloway, Shelton Benjamin, Christopher Daniels, Jay Lethal, etc.


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

You don't want those kind of niche guys as your first champion. You want a guy who is generally viewed as a main event talent by the general wrestling fan.

Galloway, Benjamin, Daniels, Kaz, Sabin, Lethal etc are all good choices for guys who you can build for 12 months and try and make main event guys but right now they're not options.

With AAA allegedly signing Alberto Del Rio and Jeff Jarrett having a great relationship with AAA I'd put the belt on Del Rio to start with before having the guy I want to build up beat him and go from there. You definitely need an established main event guy as your first champion though or you cheapen the belt from the get go.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



SOR said:


> You don't want those kind of niche guys as your first champion. You want a guy who is generally viewed as a main event talent by the general wrestling fan.
> 
> Galloway, Benjamin, Daniels, Kaz, Sabin, Lethal etc are all good choices for guys who you can build for 12 months and try and make main event guys but right now they're not options.
> 
> With AAA allegedly signing Alberto Del Rio and Jeff Jarrett having a great relationship with AAA I'd put the belt on Del Rio to start with before having the guy I want to build up beat him and go from there. You definitely need an established main event guy as your first champion though or you cheapen the belt from the get go.


DEL RIO, well I never thought about that one I forgot completely about AAA paterniship that is a another great choice. I would love to see Galloway get a shot as champion. I would maybe make half of that list champion and then make the other strong upermidecarders/main eventers, that is what tna USE to do with Daneils and Kaz, no need to make them champion but found a way to push them. Now if anyone is pushed in tna it is a world title run right off the bat.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Global Force at the Tennessee state fair at the Sports Arena on September 6th??? 

http://www.blogtalkradio.com/psp/2014/08/11/georgia-wrestling-now starts at the 48 minute mark.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

*Re: I'd Love To See GFW Make Johnny Gargano A Star*



Phantom Martyr said:


> Oh, I absolutely agree. Before making the indy guys big stars, they need to build up the credibility of the championship and bring recognition to the company with some ex TNA and WWE guys. Although, instead of former world champions, they should build up the guys WWE and TNA missed the boat on, or even those who never won a world title, and make them the early champions. Drew Galloway, Shelton Benjamin, Christopher Daniels, Jay Lethal, etc.


I would love to see some of those guys as champ, but not all, I think maybe some of them as world champs the other half strong midcarders who are credible, can't water down the main event scene quite yet.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Should GFW try to make Aj style their first world champion*



USAUSA1 said:


> I think Tanahashi should be the first champion. He is a living legend, proven draw even in the US and Canada, still a very good wrestler. To have him as the first Global champion would be a bigger deal than Styles. Plus, it won't have that "TNA smell" about it.


That would be amazing, don't see it happening tho


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

*Re: Should GFW try to make Aj style their first world champion*



Cliffy Byro said:


> That would be amazing, don't see it happening tho


Would he even care about being champion in a American promotion, because he has reached the top of New japan, if he was American I think he would care a lot more, to most japense New japan is the top promotion over the wwe even.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Seabs said:


> *Ugh when will people realise that this can't be a success based on name value alone. Sure it's better to have an AJ Styles than a Damien Wayne for example but it doesn't mean success if you can't use anyone properly. Didn't any of you watch TNA? Good booking and marketing is far more important than who you have on your roster.*


While that may be true, we just don't care about how it gets done, with tna dying their is a dire need for a second promotion.


----------



## Phantom Martyr

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Okay, so I think we can all agree that GFW needs to build the promotion around established wrestler's before building up new stars, but I think we can also agree that they eventually DO need to create their own stars. My question is, which wrestlers do you think they should create new stars out of? Like I said, I would love them to sign Johnny Gargano and make him a major player in their promotion. I would love him to be a GFW World Champion. Anyone else want Gargano to be one of the big guys in the promotion? Anyone else you had in mind?


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Phantom Martyr said:


> Okay, so I think we can all agree that GFW needs to build the promotion around established wrestler's before building up new stars, but I think we can also agree that they eventually DO need to create their own stars. My question is, which wrestlers do you think they should create new stars out of? Like I said, I would love them to sign Johnny Gargano and make him a major player in their promotion. I would love him to be a GFW World Champion. Anyone else want Gargano to be one of the big guys in the promotion? Anyone else you had in mind?


Chris Hero, this guys sucks now but if he gets in shape and GFW goes national I can see Hero getting himself back in shape to the point were he gets back to where he needs to be.


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Hero could be a solid midcarder but even with a proper physique he doesn't scream main event talent to me.

For new stars I don't think I'd look at indy darlings I'd moreso want unknown talent that nobody has seen before. It seems Jarrett is going that way also.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

JJ also have to establish an identity right away. They should be the promotion that uses wrestlers from all over the world on a weekly basis. There's no promotion especially on national tv have international presence. Sure TNA has Sanada and WWE has Rusev,Sin Cara,etc. but nothing on the level that WCW was doing from 96-98 where you had at a huge roster of international talents. I don't want to see another TNA/WWE type promotion. What's the point of having these relationships?


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Hero does not suck, he was in a wheelchair for 3 weeks ffs and has had a major back problem.

As for Gargano, he's horrible, annoying cunt.


----------



## Phantom Martyr

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Emperor DC said:


> As for Gargano, he's horrible, annoying cunt.


What makes you say that? I'm not mad, I'm just curious. Also, which stars would you want them to build?


----------



## star870

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I heard Fox sports 1 have a interesting in Global Force Wrestling. we'll see.


----------



## Monster Hunter

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



star870 said:


> I heard Fox sports 1 have a interesting in Global Force Wrestling. we'll see.


Was Fox Sports 1 even interested in bidding for WWE programming when their Rights fees were up?


----------



## DerangedDutchmanTJ

Monster Hunter said:


> Was Fox Sports 1 even interested in bidding for WWE programming when their Rights fees were up?



Nope, but Fox Sports only wants to broadcast pro wrestling that is being presented as a sport with a focus on wrestling.


----------



## MajinChuy

I think Gfw is going to use a lot of AAA guys since he is in a top story line with one of AAAs top guys. Plus I think him and Konan could be great business partners.


----------



## BoogieWoogie

What about Tommy Mercer (Crimson)?
Could they build him up to a future main eventer?


----------



## Choked by Benoit

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Nothin to look forward to considering his TNA stint.


----------



## joebro2000

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

If GFW can somehow manage to convince CM Punk to come out of retirement then he should definitely be their first champion. A feud between CM Punk and Aj Styles/Bullet Club would immediately add credibility to the GFW. 

Also, Young Bucks as the first tag champs (assuming they haven't been signed to NXT).


----------



## DerangedDutchmanTJ

Well, I'm convinced after G1Climax Final Night. Jarrett joined the Bullet Club, so we're probably going to see a lot of NJPW/AAA/GFW/ROH crossover stuff.


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



DerangedDutchmanTJ said:


> Well, I'm convinced after G1Climax Final Night. Jarrett joined the Bullet Club, so we're probably going to see a lot of NJPW/AAA/GFW/ROH crossover stuff.


I'm okay with this. A super federation of sorts.


----------



## amhlilhaus

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



SOR said:


> I'm okay with this. A super federation of sorts.


Then join with tea and it might be a good challenge to wwe, they're going through financial issues


----------



## TheRealFunkman

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



joebro2000 said:


> If GFW can somehow manage to convince CM Punk to come out of retirement then he should definitely be their first champion. A feud between CM Punk and Aj Styles/Bullet Club would immediately add credibility to the GFW.
> 
> Also, Young Bucks as the first tag champs (assuming they haven't been signed to NXT).



:mark: That would be beyond amazing. A wrestling fan's wet dream.

But most definitely would be too good to be true.


----------



## DerangedDutchmanTJ

amhlilhaus said:


> Then join with tea and it might be a good challenge to wwe, they're going through financial issues



TNA? Or a cup of tea?

If you mean TNA, I'm telling you... TNA isn't needed. NJPW is the second biggest promotion in the world, if I am not mistaken AAA is the 5th biggest, RoH is popular in the wrestling world and GFW also won't be a small fish.


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



amhlilhaus said:


> Then join with tea and it might be a good challenge to wwe, they're going through financial issues


I'd rather they avoid the stench of TNA.


----------



## The Smark One

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



SOR said:


> I'd rather they avoid the stench of TNA.


Stay away but raid there roster for sure.


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



The Smark One said:


> Stay away but raid there roster for sure.


I'd take a few guys. Aries, Joe, Low Ki maybe Jeff Hardy or Kurt Angle as well.

Definitely don't want to see guys like Bram or Crazy Steve running around though.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



SOR said:


> I'd take a few guys. Aries, Joe, Low Ki maybe Jeff Hardy or Kurt Angle as well.
> 
> Definitely don't want to see guys like Bram or Crazy Steve running around though.


I would take Roode to, the guy is good for GFW, and is perfect for Tv.


----------



## The Smark One

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



SOR said:


> I'd take a few guys. Aries, Joe, Low Ki maybe Jeff Hardy or Kurt Angle as well.
> 
> Definitely don't want to see guys like Bram or Crazy Steve running around though.


I agree and also agree with Roode


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

No EC3 love? Obviously would need a name change, but a great talent IMO.


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WesternFilmGuy said:


> No EC3 love? Obviously would need a name change, but a great talent IMO.


In my opinion he's pretty overrated.


----------



## DerangedDutchmanTJ

SOR said:


> I'd take a few guys. Aries, Joe, Low Ki maybe Jeff Hardy or Kurt Angle as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely don't want to see guys like Bram or Crazy Steve running around though.



If GFW is smart, they'd also leave these guys like Jeff Hardy out of the roster. They should focus on signing wrestlers who can also get over on wrestling skills in Japan. Aries, Roode Low Ki and Joe would be four guys that GFW MUST sign if TNA goes out of business.


----------



## DerangedDutchmanTJ

WesternFilmGuy said:


> No EC3 love? Obviously would need a name change, but a great talent IMO.



Great talent for WWE's and TNA's current sports entertainment product...
A great wrestler? No, not a guy you'd see in NJPW or even ROH.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Global Force will be at Triplemania tonight. 

EC3 has potential in a John Cena type role. You will have to give him opponents that will compliment him.


----------



## Riddle101

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> Global Force will be at Triplemania tonight.


When you say that, do you mean they're will actually be a bunch of people involved with Global Force Wrestling at the show? Or will just Jeff and Karen Jarrett be there representing GWF?


----------



## Creative name

Getting top indie guys will be tough because wwe has been raiding the indies but stays away from TNA talent. So basically rather risk hurting their WWE chances I have a feeling a lot of guys will stay away from GFW. However, a guy I would love to see GFW build up is Christian Rose. Great on the mic and very good in the ring. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Creative name said:


> Getting top indie guys will be tough because wwe has been raiding the indies but stays away from TNA talent. So basically rather risk hurting their WWE chances I have a feeling a lot of guys will stay away from GFW. However, a guy I would love to see GFW build up is Christian Rose. Great on the mic and very good in the ring.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yes this is why I made a thread that got combined with this one, exectly what I said, there is no way they can sign original wrestlers because those guys want to make to the wwe.


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Creative name said:


> Getting top indie guys will be tough because wwe has been raiding the indies but stays away from TNA talent. So basically rather risk hurting their WWE chances I have a feeling a lot of guys will stay away from GFW. However, a guy I would love to see GFW build up is Christian Rose. Great on the mic and very good in the ring.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


The independent guys generally avoid TNA currently because the WWE allegedly has a blacklist on any talent that comes from TNA.

With Global Force they may be more open to signing a 6-12 month deal with GFW because they won't get blacklisted from the WWE for doing so. Don't know how Jeff Jarrett and Vince McMahon are towards each other in 2014 but I could see Global Force doing better with indy guys than TNA do.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

They need to focus on writing storylines starting yesterday. They need to have an idea on original characters and gimmicks. You can do these things without a roster.


----------



## DerangedDutchmanTJ

Riddle101 said:


> When you say that, do you mean they're will actually be a bunch of people involved with Global Force Wrestling at the show? Or will just Jeff and Karen Jarrett be there representing GWF?



I think Jeff will be there to compete a part of a storyline, like he did at G1 Climax Night 12


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Jeff will compete in a 6 man cage match. http://luchablog.tumblr.com/post/94999643993/triplemania-xxii-wrestler-guide


----------



## WBS

he seems to have fly issue with American Airlines and can't be on the show in time..


----------



## MTheBehemoth

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> Jeff will compete in a 6 man cage match. http://luchablog.tumblr.com/post/94999643993/triplemania-xxii-wrestler-guide


Nope.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Smh why wait till the day of the show.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



> The fact Angle, whose contract expires in one month, is approaching WWE probably says something about the Jarrett promotion in the sense that with Angle’s contract expiring with TNA, Angle would seem to make the most sense as the “foundation” star for Jarrett if he had something, and there’s really no other foundation star out there.


I know Rome isn't built in a day, and creating a new promotion and getting a TV deal for it is difficult, but this project is starting to come off like it has hit a dead end.


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I guess it's the realities of starting a national wrestling promotion. I think the slow approach and slow build will eventually wind up being a lot more interesting then GFW announcing themselves and having a show all within 3 months.


----------



## HerbUWF

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

So, still nothing announced eh. I'll check back in another month.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Ask us lucha fans how long it took to get an english version AAA on tv? 20 years, and guess what? It's not really AAA, its a mixture of PWG/Chikara/AAA.


----------



## HogansHeroes

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Nobody knows what the El Rey thing is. Nobody even knows if its going to be a traditional wrestling show. There isn't a conformation whether there will be full matches on the show, of just Total Divas style clips.

Jarrett always has a better chance of finding a TV deal in the States than AAA because its his home base, and if he has the right pitch an executive will take a chance on it. The problem is whether there is anyone willing to pay him to be on their network.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



SOR said:


> I guess it's the realities of starting a national wrestling promotion. *I think the slow approach and slow build* will eventually wind up being a lot more interesting then GFW announcing themselves and having a show all within 3 months.


They're creating a promotion, not booking a show.



HogansHeroes said:


> Nobody knows what the El Rey thing is. Nobody even knows if its going to be a traditional wrestling show. There isn't a conformation whether there will be full matches on the show, of just Total Divas style clips.
> 
> Jarrett always has a better chance of finding a TV deal in the States than AAA because its his home base, and if he has the right pitch an executive will take a chance on it. The problem is whether there is anyone willing to pay him to be on their network.


From this week's WO:



> As things stand right now, they will be doing TV tapings for the El Rey Network on 9/6 and 9/7 from a sound stage studio warehouse in Boyle Heights, a part of Los Angeles. The scheduled debut on the El Rey Network is on 10/8, in a Wednesday night time slot. From the little bits that have come out, the idea from the money and production people at El Rey is to do something completely different from any pro wrestling, or Lucha Libre. There are two writers working on the season, one of whom has never worked in wrestling, and the other is Christopher DeJoseph, who spent years in WWE as a writer, and also played the character Big Dick Johnson. It will not be like AAA wrestling in Mexico, but will use some of the AAA stars along with a lot of PWG stars. Names that we’ve heard confirmed for the show include Ricky Reyes, Joey Ryan, Chavo Guerrero Jr., Hernandez, Fenix and John Hennigan (John Morrison). There will be women wrestlers involved as well. If Alberto Del Rio can get his non-compete overturned, he would likely be pushed as the biggest star, but that one-year non-compete would be a hold-up.


----------



## GothicBohemian

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> Ask us lucha fans how long it took to get an english version AAA on tv? 20 years, and guess what? It's not really AAA, *its a mixture of PWG/Chikara/AAA*.


Really? Sounds like just my sort of thing!

*runs off to look for a sample of this wonderful sounding hybrid roster*
*stops*
*reads JoseDRiveraTCR7’s post*

Oh. My enthusiasm’s died a bit. Carry on with the GFW talk...


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



GothicBohemian said:


> Really? Sounds like just my sort of thing!
> 
> *runs off to look for a sample of this wonderful sounding hybrid roster*
> *stops*
> *reads JoseDRiveraTCR7’s post*
> 
> Oh. My enthusiasm’s died a bit. Carry on with the GFW talk...


LOL, out of the names Fenix caught my eyes.

As for the GFW talk.........


----------



## RKing85

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I gave this promotion about a 5% chance of ever having a show when it was first announced.

I'm down to about 2% now.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Honestly at this stage i'm at the "NO FUCKS GIVEN" level of mood regarding GFW


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



RKing85 said:


> I gave this promotion about a 5% chance of ever having a show when it was first announced.
> 
> I'm down to about 2% now.


With tna in the horrible shape it is in, though would you love to be proven wrong and hope GFW does get off the ground, WAY BETTER than only having wwe, even when wwe is good.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Chan Hung said:


> Honestly at this stage i'm at the "NO FUCKS GIVEN" level of mood regarding GFW


Like I said, they have not done anything yet, but you can't build a promotion in one day.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

You can't build a promotion in one day but I think coming out with a website,social media,etc. was way too soon. They should of waited a month or two before the first show.

Konnan weeks ago said JJ was hoping for a fall launch but it won't probably happen until January.

I know people say the more wrestling the better but I don't know if the US/Canada can handle another "traditional" promotion in the national spotlight. This going to be interesting.


----------



## DerangedDutchmanTJ

There is no GFW TV yet, but I think GFW is fine right now by acting through AAA and New Japan.

I personally think they'll be alright, just a long business process right now.


----------



## Monarch_Of_Media

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I imagine Jeff and Karen both got in way over their head with this, like with the press releases they've released being just screen grabs of Word documents, I imagine it's just them laying in bed typing this stuff up and then sitting there like "Ok Press Release is done....what now....Someone call the internet and tell them it's ready." I want this company to work, especially if TNA ends up going under, but I don't think they will ever make an official launch.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

wonder if Jeff & Keith will back out and try to purchase ROH instead.


----------



## pgi86

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Cliffy Byro said:


> wonder if Jeff & *Keith* will back out and try to purchase ROH instead.


The rumor for quite a while now has been that Toby Keith isn't involved in this (source: Meltzer). Jarrett's got a different backer. IIRC, someone he met through Hermie Sadler.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



pgi86 said:


> The rumor for quite a while now has been that Toby Keith isn't involved in this (source: Meltzer). Jarrett's got a different backer. IIRC, someone he met through Hermie Sadler.


Him and Jarrett applied for a promoter license in Kentucky.


----------



## LadPro

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Jeff Jarrett, Karen Jarrett, Kevin Sullivan, Scott D'Amore, Hermie Sadler, and possibly even AJ Styles and Mick Foley? You already know I'm in.


----------



## Real Punk

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

There is more a chance of us seeing Lucha Uprising on El Rey before we see GFW on tv.


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Real Punk said:


> There is more a chance of us seeing Lucha Uprising on El Rey before we see GFW on tv.


Of course we will, isn't that show confirmed to debut in a few weeks? Maybe less?


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Yup, the show is confirmed. Senior vp of elrey in a interview talk about the show this week. He said Lucha Underground is the show name. October 8th


----------



## DerangedDutchmanTJ

USAUSA1 said:


> Yup, the show is confirmed. Senior vp of elrey in a interview talk about the show this week. He said Lucha Underground is the show name. October 8th



Hell yeah, awesome.


----------



## RKing85

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



RobertRoodeFan said:


> With tna in the horrible shape it is in, though would you love to be proven wrong and hope GFW does get off the ground, WAY BETTER than only having wwe, even when wwe is good.


There are tons of wrestling I would rather watch than WWE right now. And if GFW ever does happen (Again, I highly doubt it), it's going to be exactly like TNA. It's going to be another WWE Lite. Which is not something I am interested in.


----------



## Concrete

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



RKing85 said:


> There are tons of wrestling I would rather watch than WWE right now. And if GFW ever does happen (Again, I highly doubt it), it's going to be exactly like TNA. It's going to be another WWE Lite. Which is not something I am interested in.


Gotta have faith...faith...faith...
...
...
...
Yep, Giving up should have been done a long time ago.


----------



## 96powerstroker

Jeff is a smart Guy & it could work but they can not be WWE Like. If they do their own thing & dont keep the strap on him then it could be something. 

TNA basically done. When u keep the cáncer that is Mike Tenay for 10+ years your doomed. 
Course WWE still pushing Michael Cole so Yea. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MTheBehemoth

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Gotta give JJ credit. 141 pages (so far) for this work. Not bad.


----------



## Denny Crane

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I just think he has been waiting for the Spike/TNA drama to play out. Now he has Spike as a potential home and there has been a lot of solid talent become available this summer. He doesn't need to be in a rush.


----------



## LadPro

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

^ This.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



RKing85 said:


> There are tons of wrestling I would rather watch than WWE right now. And if GFW ever does happen (Again, I highly doubt it), it's going to be exactly like TNA. It's going to be another WWE Lite. Which is not something I am interested in.


Hey it is a place to go for wrestlers if they want to be on national tv here in the states, why wish ill on it, you can watch whatever promotions you like plenty on the web, plus you don't know if that is the case, plus I like wwe light when it is done well(roode's title run in tna). I like well done sports entertainment.


----------



## Saintpat

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I don't get all this "they never should have announced anything if they weren't read to launch right away" sentiment.

You really think it would have been kept secret? No way. JJ has at least kept some kind of low-level buzz around it -- any expectations that this thing was ready to go haven't been created by Jarrett.

As for what it will be, we'll see. I'm interested to see it play out, and I do think he'll get it off the ground.


----------



## HogansHeroes

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

It took TNA about a year to launch as well.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

definitely think kurt will be involved. WWE doesn't want him, TNA can't afford him & he's too broken down to do a run in NJPW.

He's tight with Jeff and he's got lots of money, so he could do a few matches and possibly put money in aswell.


----------



## 96powerstroker

I dont get why WWE wouldnt want Angle. Dude is clean & still in good shape & imagine the clinques he could put on with the guys they have up there now

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Flashyelbow

96powerstroker said:


> I dont get why WWE wouldnt want Angle. Dude is clean & still in good shape & imagine the clinques he could put on with the guys they have up there now
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



I'm guessing it's the injuries and they don't want to risk it.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 96powerstroker

We'll see I think he will be back

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DerangedDutchmanTJ

96powerstroker said:


> I dont get why WWE wouldnt want Angle. Dude is clean & still in good shape & imagine the clinques he could put on with the guys they have up there now
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



His physical and (former) mental condition is too worrying for WWE.


----------



## Sin City Saint

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I feel like this will be succesful if they get a US Television deal prior to starting, but will probably fail pretty quickly if not. I hope they do because more competition in wrestling means better storylines in all companies. They have made quite a few partnerships prior to even launching - and I feel like if they can get a TV deal, they would only need a US roster of like 12 wrestlers - seeing as that they have all of those talent exchange agreements..... Who would you pick to be on that roster?


----------



## Toonami4Life

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

They've announced relationships with some promotions in Austrailia and New Zealand today. PWA, WrestleClash, and some others. Its good their expanding and getting talent from everywhere but like TNA, if they don't have a place to air shows in America its no good. I'm starting to think it'll be 2015 before they host the first event if that.


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Ya so far it seems like this promotion is coming off super professional and old school slash modern.

I bet AJ styles will be the first world champion


----------



## pgi86

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

The official announcement:



> *GFW ADDS PARTNERS DOWN UNDER*​
> Global Force Wrestling has extended its borders again, this time reaching Australia and New Zealand. PWA Australia out of Sydney (www.pwaaustralia.com), WrestleClash out of Melbourne (www.wrestleclash.com.au), Riot City Wrestling out of Adelaide (www.riotcitywrestling.com), Explosive Pro Wrestling out of Perth (www.epwperth.com) and Impact Pro out of Auckland (www.impactprowrestling.co.nz) are the latest promotions worldwide to agree to partner with GFW. GFW now has partnerships in Mexico, Japan, England, Ireland, Germany, Australia and New Zealand.
> 
> “It seemed like a natural progression to reach out Down Under,” GFW founder and CEO Jeff Jarrett said. “Professional wrestling has a solid fan base throughout Australia and New Zealand, and we’re pleased to have an opportunity to bring that product to America.
> 
> “All of our agreements just go to show the popularity of wrestling around the world. Wherever you go you can find athletes putting on great shows for their dedicated fans.”
> 
> Australian native and international TV star Rove McManus is excited to see his mates #JointheForce.
> 
> “I have witnessed firsthand some of the fantastic talent we have Down Under, and I believe the time is right to start showing the world why they breed us Aussies tough” McManus said. “Some of the best entertainers in the world have learned their craft in Australia and I have no doubt we have some of the best professional wrestlers in the world right at our doorstep.”


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I smell modern day NWA. All of those Australian promotions are on good terms with one another and already actively exchange talent. They're all in different states also so can't effect each others business.


----------



## 304418

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Toonami4Life said:


> They've announced relationships with some promotions in Austrailia and New Zealand today. PWA, WrestleClash, and some others. Its good their expanding and getting talent from everywhere but like TNA, if they don't have a place to air shows in America its no good. *I'm starting to think it'll be 2015 before they host the first event if that.*


You might be right about that.



wrestlinginc.com said:


> Jeff Jarrett is reportedly headed to scout potential buildings for TV tapings in New York, Dallas and Los Angeles in September.
> 
> People close to Jarrett and Global Force Wrestling say negotiations are still ongoing for a GFW TV deal but they are moving slow. The promotion hoped to have something locked in by now but they do not.
> 
> There should be more announcements coming soon in regards to Scott D'Amore's involvement with GFW and the company's relationship with New Japan Pro Wrestling.
> 
> The whole process of launching GFW is going a lot slower than officials wanted.
> 
> Read more: http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news...ff-jarrett-and-global-force-wrestling[/QUOTE]


----------



## jayrwi23

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Do you think they will me a treat to wwe who ever backing them hope they have money


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

They having try outs at the Tennessee fair next week I think.


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



jayrwi23 said:


> Do you think they will me a treat to wwe who ever backing them hope they have money


In 20-30 years if GFW is around then who knows?

I think they're definitely a threat to TNA from day one though. Could be quite the war for number 2.


----------



## chrisburr

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



SOR said:


> In 20-30 years if GFW is around then who knows?
> 
> I think they're definitely a threat to TNA from day one though. Could be quite the war for number 2.


Oh yeah and it could be a WWE v TNA v GFW War!

Remember WWF v WCW v ECW years ago?


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



chrisburr said:


> Remember WWF v WCW v ECW years ago?


No. Please tell me more.


----------



## Rhawk

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

It's great to see GFW having so many partnerships with other promotions in different parts of the world. But me personally, I just want to hear more about GFW right now. As in, talent, shows, appearances, the stuf that will make me even more interested in them.


----------



## Vic Capri

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*












> I dont get why WWE wouldnt want Angle. Dude is clean & still in good shape & imagine the clinques he could put on with the guys they have up there now


McMahon likes to hold grudges. Him and Angle didn't leave on good terms.

- Vic


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Jarrett heading to L.A. Is he going to the Lucha Underground tapings?


----------



## DerangedDutchmanTJ

GFW shouldn't rush their upstart IMO.


----------



## RKing85

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Has there been one meaningful GFW announcement yet? Nobody even knows what these partnerships mean.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I wonder what roster they have left out there. Most wrestlers are busy. While Lucha Underground doesn't have a strong iwc roster, they have the three cornerstones each upstart promotion supposed to have; legend, former WWE superstar and a popular Indy guy.


----------



## dondada7

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

If I was Jarrett I would start signing talent before all of it are gone:
AJ Styles 
El Patron Alberto Del Rio 
Ted Dibiase 
Tanahashi
Drew Galloway 
Justin Gabriel 
Brian Cage 
Shawn Ricker 
James Raideen (good young RAW talent)
Matt Morgan
Crimson
Moose
The Pope Elijah Burke 
Shelton Benjamin 
The Motor City Machine Guns (Shelley & Sabin)
The Usual Suspects (JTG & Shad Gaspard AKA Crime Tyme) 
Ricochet 
Carl Anderson 
Albert Bernard (Tensai)
Doc Gallows 
Anthony Nese 
Mysticara ( SinCara/Mistico can't pronounce Mystezziz)
La Sombra
Killer ELite Squad (Harry Smith & Lance Archer) 
TMDK (Shane Haste & Mikey Nicholls)
Bryan Myers (Kurt Hawkins)
Ricochet 
Hollywood John Hennigan (Morrison)
Tama Tonga
Bad Luck Fale 
Uhaa Nation 
Zack Sabre Jr. 
LAX (Hernndez & Homicide w/ Konnan)
Jake Carter 
Win Ugly Jay Bradley 
Lance Anoia 
Cody Hall 
Fenix
Pentagon Jr.


----------



## obby

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I bet Mistico is a lock. Does CMLL have the rights to that name?


----------



## SandyRavage

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

..............cool t shirts


----------



## Riddle101

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



obby said:


> I bet Mistico is a lock. Does CMLL have the rights to that name?


He works for AAA now doesn't he? Under a new name as well.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



> - Jeff Jarrett reportedly visited Los Angeles last weekend in order to scout locations for Global Force Wrestling. He was not in town to check out Lucha Underground.
> 
> Jarrett was looking for potential venues for GFW tapings. In addition, he was said to also be meeting with some potential investors. Jarrett plans on visiting Dallas and New York City next for scouting trips. *It will be interesting to see if Jarrett is able to get the promotion off the ground. *
> 
> Credit: PWInsider


Mike Johnson finally woke up.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I think there will at least be a pilot or two taped but its obviously JJ does not have enough money behind him yet. Toby Keith and the lotto winner guy can only donate so much. Jim Cornette going to be so mad, too many non wrestling people for him lol.

JJ went straight for the big markets in LA,NYC and Dallas. I guess no more Nashville's and Orlando's. 

This is the last promotion that claim to have a national tv deal and only had 11 events. http://www.cagematch.net/?id=8&nr=759&page=4 I think they claimed to sign to Epix tv. They had everyone from Bret Hart, Piper, Chris Masters,Sami Callahan,etc. Its hard to start a national promotion without a legit tv deal and major backers. Is David Broom still involve in the promotion? Haven't heard his name in awhile. 

I have a lot of respect for Jarrett but he has a tough mountain to climb. From Crossfire,Jeff Katz project,WWP,XWF,Extreme Rising,XPW,MLW(the actual promotion),WWA,WSX,Lucha libre USA didn't make it. And at least some of them actually had tv shows. TNA might be on this list soon.


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> I think there will at least be a pilot or two taped but its obviously JJ does not have enough money behind him yet. Toby Keith and the lotto winner guy can only donate so much. Jim Cornette going to be so mad, too many non wrestling people for him lol.
> 
> JJ went straight for the big markets in LA,NYC and Dallas. I guess no more Nashville's and Orlando's.
> 
> This is the last promotion that claim to have a national tv deal and only had 11 events. http://www.cagematch.net/?id=8&nr=759&page=4 I think they claimed to sign to Epix tv. They had everyone from Bret Hart, Piper, Chris Masters,Sami Callahan,etc. Its hard to start a national promotion without a legit tv deal and major backers. Is David Broom still involve in the promotion? Haven't heard his name in awhile.
> 
> I have a lot of respect for Jarrett but he has a tough mountain to climb. From Crossfire,Jeff Katz project,WWP,XWF,Extreme Rising,XPW,MLW(the actual promotion),WWA,WSX,Lucha libre USA didn't make it. And at least some of them actually had tv shows. TNA might be on this list soon.


That CFW promotion doesn't seem too national to me. If you look at their cards there aren't a huge amount of names. Hell, Brian Christopher is one of their regulars nobody wants to see Brian Christopher in a national promotion in 2014 unless it's WWE and he's dancing.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

They had some hot young indy guys like Sami and Kalisto(who just won the NXT tag titles) with Masters,Carlito,Matt Hardy and Piper was a regular from my knowledge. That's all you need for a start up national promotion. Their shows drew well too, I think they average over a 1000 per show. Their issue was over spending and that's been in an issue for TNA since the beginning as well. Signing former WWE stars and hot indy stars is all nice but don't expect to make money. For Jarrett, he should sign AJ Styles,Johnny Gargano,a former WWE star and a bunch of unknowns.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



dondada7 said:


> If I was Jarrett I would start signing talent before all of it are gone:
> AJ Styles
> El Patron Alberto Del Rio
> Ted Dibiase
> Tanahashi
> Drew Galloway
> Justin Gabriel
> Brian Cage
> Shawn Ricker
> James Raideen (good young RAW talent)
> Matt Morgan
> Crimson
> Moose
> The Pope Elijah Burke
> Shelton Benjamin
> The Motor City Machine Guns (Shelley & Sabin)
> The Usual Suspects (JTG & Shad Gaspard AKA Crime Tyme)
> Ricochet
> Carl Anderson
> Albert Bernard (Tensai)
> Doc Gallows
> Anthony Nese
> Mysticara ( SinCara/Mistico can't pronounce Mystezziz)
> La Sombra
> Killer ELite Squad (Harry Smith & Lance Archer)
> TMDK (Shane Haste & Mikey Nicholls)
> Bryan Myers (Kurt Hawkins)
> Ricochet
> Hollywood John Hennigan (Morrison)
> Tama Tonga
> Bad Luck Fale
> Uhaa Nation
> Zack Sabre Jr.
> LAX (Hernndez & Homicide w/ Konnan)
> Jake Carter
> Win Ugly Jay Bradley
> Lance Anoia
> Cody Hall
> Fenix
> Pentagon Jr.


Wtf where is Jarrett going to get the money to sign all of these people? And why would these people risk signing with JJ when the Indy scene is really hot right now.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



CenaBoy4Life said:


> Wtf where is Jarrett going to get the money to sign all of these people? And why would these people risk signing with JJ when the Indy scene is really hot right now.


If your an Aj Styles or someone who is pretty much been told no by the wwe, then why not, more than likely they will sign and do stuff with GFW and then can still do the indy work as well, as work in japan. Mind you this, this is provided that It is not like the indy company's are going to be mad about them going to GFW, which has a partnership with NJPW, who ROH also has a partnership with, indy companies will still be there. I doubt many are going to sign FULL time contracts with the company and mainly just they work maybe one time a week. I don't see the harm, plus maybe some wrestlers want national tv, think about that deal national tv, but still making that indy money and maybe making yourself even more of draw on the indy scene, some like Adam Pierce can finally get the national tv time he has been seeking for years and still can work indies, maybe even increasing his vaule, I see nothing wrong with it. I don't get with indy fans, they don't want tna, they don't GFW, they don't want anyone to have another national alterative to go to because they want to have those wrestlers to themselves. If it is true the indy world is on fire, then why on earth, should there be no other national altertive, then those indy companys don't need it to go under.


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I'm convinced AJ is going to be the first world champion. The guy finally reinvented himself and brought a pretty dam good character along with his great wrestling. So i know him and JJ are close and the guy deserves to have all the exposer again with this hardly used character. I i mean hes doing so well with all the other promotions with it.So if JJ does indeed get a tv deal it would be good for tv.

I always liked him but was so sick of his boring pretty boy character. This is a main event edgy character.


----------



## amhlilhaus

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

any news on a tv deal for this group? they've signed 'agreements' with half the indie groups around the world but what good does that do them?


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



shandcraig said:


> I'm convinced AJ is going to be the first world champion. The guy finally reinvented himself and brought a pretty dam good character along with his great wrestling. So i know him and JJ are close and the guy deserves to have all the exposer again with this hardly used character. I i mean hes doing so well with all the other promotions with it.So if JJ does indeed get a tv deal it would be good for tv.
> 
> I always liked him but was so sick of his boring pretty boy character. This is a main event edgy character.


I was listening to an AJ Styles shoot earlier today that was done earlier this year. At the end of the interview Feinstein asks him if he'd link up with a Jeff Jarrett ran promotion and AJ said if the money was right he would be there.


----------



## HogansHeroes

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I think any free agent would sign for Jarrett if they get TV. They would be instantly more attractive than ROH and TNA, for various reasons if they got a good TV deal. The problem is, I dont see a TV deal coming from anywhere. I can see GFW going to XWF route and filming pilots to ship to TV networks, but I cant see what Jarrett is offering these networks that is convincing them to put GFW on air.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Roh had something to offer to Sinclair and it's been a great 3 years for both. Lucha underground being on an upstart English speaking Hispanic channel make sense, they will grow together. Gfw needs to find a place where they feel like part of the network.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

According to the Grantland-TNA Article, there are various financial backers for GFW, including Toby Keith.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WBS said:


> According to the Grantland-TNA Article, there are various financial backers for GFW, including Toby Keith.


I only know of 2 to 4 which is Toby Keith, the lotto winner that also sponsor Hermie Sadler and maybe David Broom 25/7 productions. And of course TNA since JJ still get a paycheck from them(as 29% owner). 

Speaking of which, when/if GFW gets off the ground, does JJ have to surrender his ownership of TNA?


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> I only know of 2 to 4 which is Toby Keith, the lotto winner that also sponsor Hermie Sadler and maybe David Broom 25/7 productions. And of course TNA since JJ still get a paycheck from them(as 29% owner).
> 
> Speaking of which, when/if GFW gets off the ground, does JJ have to surrender his ownership of TNA?


Not at all.He will just be getting paid from a different company to do nothing. No rules against making money else where


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Honestly This company should be the first sport to offcialy launch on netflix. Its huge now and continues to grow constantly. Imagine how good it would if they debuted a new show each week onto netflx.Plus be the first to do live ppvs on netflix. 


House of cards was such a good and big show.They went to 30 networks and all of them said no and netflix said yes and both ends made lots.


----------



## MartyStudd

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



shandcraig said:


> Honestly This company should be the first sport to offcialy launch on netflix. Its huge now and continues to grow constantly. Imagine how good it would if they debuted a new show each week onto netflx.Plus be the first to do live ppvs on netflix.
> 
> 
> House of cards was such a good and big show.They went to 30 networks and all of them said no and netflix said yes and both ends made lots.




That is actually genius!!!! 

If they did that it would be amazing.


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



MartyStudd said:


> That is actually genius!!!!
> 
> If they did that it would be amazing.




Right, And they still get paid per episode thats uploaded just like a network. Netflix style is the way of the future for content. 

Imagine them streaming live 3 hour special events.Considering Jeff is wanting to make this company as public as possible and unique.This would be a good thing to do.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

How many Netflix subscribers are there in the states ?


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Cliffy Byro said:


> How many Netflix subscribers are there in the states ?





Over 50 million


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

GFW or even TNA going to Netflix is a fairly brilliant idea, kudos on the thought. How much revenue does Netflix make? From my understanding it's never been publicized or has it?


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Depends on how much Netflix or other networks offering.


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Either way if they could make a respectful amount,I think its a much better idea then cable.Its pretty much the way of the future anyways and its so simple.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



shandcraig said:


> Either way if they could make a respectful amount,I think its a much better idea then cable.Its pretty much the way of the future anyways and its so simple.


Maybe 30 years from now but TV will always be king.


----------



## Mr WCW

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I would like to see ross in this promotion. I think they could get a lot of talent but getting them to be popular is there biggest hurdle. But i would love to see a company give the WWE a run for its money make Vince sweat.


----------



## 96powerstroker

No company is gonna even breath on wwe for the first 5 years of existance unless the product is so much better

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DamonSalvatore90

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Mr WCW said:


> I would like to see ross in this promotion. I think they could get a lot of talent but getting them to be popular is there biggest hurdle. But i would love to see a company give the WWE a run for its money make Vince sweat.


Lol,yeah,keep dreaming. This promotion will be lucky if it lasts two months or hell even get a tv deal .


----------



## Riddle101

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Mr WCW said:


> I would like to see ross in this promotion. I think they could get a lot of talent but getting them to be popular is there biggest hurdle. But i would love to see a company give the WWE a run for its money make Vince sweat.


Let's be realistic here. WWE has been around for what 62 years? since then they grown to become the one of if not the biggest wrestling promotion in the world, with a fanbase all over the world. They are incredibly rich and have the best production money can buy. On top of that they had extensive experience in the industry, and have managed to survive and defeat many competitive rivals who were more or less on their level in their primes such as the NWA and WCW. I could go on but I think i've made my point. Either way, even if GWF does get off it's feet, it will take and long long time before they could reach WWE's level and realistically be a threat. I mean TNA was supposed to do just that, and they aren't on WWE's level either. So I would put any notion of competing with WWE out of their mind and just focus on building their product and becoming viable.


----------



## 96powerstroker

As Long as they dont copy wwe Like tna has done & doesnt have 12 ppvs & dont do less then 2 month title reigns id try it.

They gotta have what the companies of the past had that wwe did away with

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Riddle101 said:


> Let's be realistic here. WWE has been around for what 62 years? since then they grown to become the one of if not the biggest wrestling promotion in the world, with a fanbase all over the world. They are incredibly rich and have the best production money can buy. On top of that they had extensive experience in the industry, and have managed to survive and defeat many competitive rivals who were more or less on their level in their primes such as the NWA and WCW...


Yet with all that, they can still barely draw 4 million viewers for free TV ... WWE is ripe to be picked. Don't know if GFW or TNA can do it, but the right kind of wrestling on the right kind of TV channel can certainly come close if not surpass 4 million viewers, especially when you consider over 10 million people were watching in the nineties. WWE is number one by default, not because it is so amazing.


----------



## HogansHeroes

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Mr. Speed said:


> Yet with all that, they can still barely draw 4 million viewers for free TV ... WWE is ripe to be picked. Don't know if GFW or TNA can do it, but the right kind of wrestling on the right kind of TV channel can certainly come close if not surpass 4 million viewers, especially when you consider over 10 million people were watching in the nineties. WWE is number one by default, not because it is so amazing.


"10 million people were watching in the 90s". Yeah, and they are probably all in their 40s now. There were promotions drawing 10,000 nightly in the 70s and 80s. Times change. Its 2014. Nobody gives a fuck about wrestling anymore. WWE monopolized the business in 2001, and its nearly 2015. There are millons of people across the world who weren't even born or dont remember a time when WCW was even around. All these people know is WWE. They think that is wrestling and everything else is an imitation.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

The internet change the game. Most people can watch wrestling on the internet on youtube. Youtube actually have more WWE content than the WWE network. UFC is the true alternative in reality. The days of 10 million people watching wrestling in one night is over.


----------



## Riddle101

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Mr. Speed said:


> Yet with all that, they can still barely draw 4 million viewers for free TV ... WWE is ripe to be picked. Don't know if GFW or TNA can do it, but the right kind of wrestling on the right kind of TV channel can certainly come close if not surpass 4 million viewers, especially when you consider over 10 million people were watching in the nineties. WWE is number one by default, not because it is so amazing.


Firstly, if WWE can barely draw 4 million, then how do you suppose GWF is going do better? You forget that WWE has a huge amount of exposure thanks to the media and global recognition. When you think of wrestling, you think of WWE by default because they are the face of wrestling. Anyone else is not going to be recognized by media outlets outside of wrestling etc. This is one problem because exposure is important for growth. If nobody knows who you are then, then nobody is going to care and that's something that GWF will have to deal with. 

Secondly, Don't know if WWE is ripe for the picking. With all the talent they have right now, I would say WWE is on the verge of going into a new golden age. Sure the product sucks now but it can get better. But with wrestlers like Cena, Orton, Daniel Bryan, Dean Ambrose, Roman Reign, Seth Rollins, and I suppose Brock Lesnar on the main roster, and guys like Prince Devitt, Kevin Steen, Kenta, Sami Zayn and Pac in developmental. I think their future is better then most. 

Thirdly, I agree about the right tv channel can be important, but wrestling isn't as popular as it was in the 90's. What tv channels are actively seeking out wrestling promotions, especially promotions that are just getting off the ground.

Fourthly, I also agree that WWE is number 1 by default, but they are number 1 regardless. We'd have to see how good GWF can be, because right now we're all just speculating.

Either way it's still going to take a long time to challenge WWE realistically. They're the Starbucks of wrestling.


----------



## DamonSalvatore90

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Mr. Speed said:


> Yet with all that, they can still barely draw 4 million viewers for free TV ... WWE is ripe to be picked. Don't know if GFW or TNA can do it, but the right kind of wrestling on the right kind of TV channel can certainly come close if not surpass 4 million viewers, especially when you consider over 10 million people were watching in the nineties. WWE is number one by default, not because it is so amazing.


1. This isn't the 90's anymore
2. None of the wrestling promotions will ever pass 4 million viewers again,just like every media the way people watch wrestling has changed with DVRs being available and of course the biggest change is the internet .

Why would anyone sit through an entire RAW,Smackdown or Impact show when they can just watch small clips on their official youtube channels and still get what's going on in the shows ?


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Jeff Jarrett is being smart about this project. He's not rushing to sign talent or anything crazy. Unlike a company like WWP, they were actually paying wrestlers before doing a show(confirm by MSL of MLW radio and Xpac). WWP from Florida was not a rumor, it was real. http://www.wrestlingforum.com/total-nonstop-action-wrestling/518084-new-wwp-promotion-florida.html


----------



## pgi86

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

According to Jarrett in this brand new article the plan is for the GFW champion to be a touring champion (think old school NWA) and defend the belt in the GFW partner promotions. Obviously, if GFW ever takes off that is.

Here's all the Jarrett stuff from the article:



> For the past several weeks, Jeff Jarrett, a former WWE intercontinental champion and the co-founder of TNA, has been scouting venues in New York, Dallas and Los Angeles for his new Global Force Wrestling (GFW) group while negotiating with sponsors and television networks. “Any network that’s lucky enough to land GFW,” he proclaims, “will hit the jackpot.”
> 
> Jarrett views the professional wrestling landscape as a limitless bounty.
> 
> “The business is as healthy as it’s been since the (regional) territory days,” he says. “The talent pool is there. If you go to an indie show, you might see two or three high-quality matches. You wouldn’t say that a few years ago. They just need the stage. I have a database with 500 talents throughout the world. I’m not talking about good talent. I’m saying there’s great talent out there.”
> 
> “I think there could be three, four or five wrestling promotions if each is unique.”
> 
> And he’d have no reticence about working with any of them. Jarrett says he has agreements in place with 13 wrestling organizations on five continents.
> 
> In Jarrett’s vision, GFW will have a touring champion—like Lou Thesz, Ric Flair, Harley Race and Jack Brisco in the NWA’s heyday—defending his prestigious title on shows for various promotions. “In WWE’s universe, nothing else exists,” he says. “We’re not going to do that.”
> 
> The plan is for GFW to partner with existing powerhouses like AAA and New Japan, a formula that apparently flourishes overseas. “The big main event, the big fight, works in boxing and UFC,” Jarrett says. “And we need to focus on that.”
> 
> In August, he attended the finals of New Japan’s G-1 tournament, which drew standing-room-only crowds and high-profile media coverage daily. Among the entrants: former TNA world heavyweight champion AJ Styles, ex-WWE wrestlers Shelton Benjamin and Doc Gallows (who previously wrestled as Festus and Luke Gallows, respectively) and Davey Boy Smith, Jr., son of the late British Bulldog.
> 
> Each night brought unexpected swerves and greater anticipation until Kazuchika Okada defeated Shinsuke Nakamura in a thrilling match that felt every bit as spectacular as any sport's season finale.
> 
> “Wrestling has been around even before television,” Jarrett says. “It’s Shakespeare to the masses. It’s Hollywood. It’s athleticism. It’s music. Putting all these things together is like producing a hit song. I mean, what makes a hit? Is it the singer or the song? It’s both.”


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I'm curious how people are going to be able to afford to hire the champion. The smaller promotions I mean.

Lets hypothetically say that the first champion is AJ Styles which very likely could happen. I doubt the promotions in Australia could afford a 1000 dollar flight, 200 dollars in hotel rooms and a fight fee. I see the same issues rising for Global Force that rises with the NWA and that's the championship being defended very rarely in certain promotions or not at all.


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



> If you go to an indie show, you might see two or three high-quality matches. *You wouldn’t say that a few years ago*.


:wow


----------



## jayrwi23

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

im not sure this would work, lets see what happens


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



SOR said:


> I'm curious how people are going to be able to afford to hire the champion. The smaller promotions I mean.
> 
> Lets hypothetically say that the first champion is AJ Styles which very likely could happen. I doubt the promotions in Australia could afford a 1000 dollar flight, 200 dollars in hotel rooms and a fight fee. I see the same issues rising for Global Force that rises with the NWA and that's the championship being defended very rarely in certain promotions or not at all.


You think aaa and new Japan going to pay? Lol

I thought new Japan work with the nwa? They just booked a nwa Jr heavy weight title match with ChaseOwens.


----------



## amhlilhaus

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

if they do get it up and running, no way they'll have the gfw champion going into new japan and promoted above the iwgp title.


----------



## StillReal2MeDammit

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I hope Jarrett isnt booked like he was in NWA TNA, I hate Jarrett he might be able to book a decent show as long as he isnt a wrestler.


----------



## heyman deciple

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



StillReal2MeDammit said:


> I hope Jarrett isnt booked like he was in NWA TNA, I hate Jarrett he might be able to book a decent show as long as he isnt a wrestler.


I think Jarrett see's his full time days are over, he might be a tv character and use his "star power" on TV and wrestle on select occasions.

I don't really believe a touring champion system would work. It cold give his title and champion more credibility defending it in Aaa and new Japan but would those company's really put jarrett's champion over their top prospects. More likely it would be treated as a midcard novelty.

What's the point.

Just focus on your own company and talent and create something fresh.


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



heyman deciple said:


> I think Jarrett see's his full time days are over, he might be a tv character and use his "star power" on TV and wrestle on select occasions.
> 
> I don't really believe a touring champion system would work. It cold give his title and champion more credibility defending it in Aaa and new Japan but would those company's really put jarrett's champion over their top prospects. More likely it would be treated as a midcard novelty.
> 
> What's the point.
> 
> Just focus on your own company and talent and create something fresh.


Yeah the time is a lot different now. At the 2002 period him main eventing TNA sorta made sense. Plus this is entirely different in the aspect he is doing this business right this time.Hes pushing everything. 

I bet you anything AJ styles is going to be your first world champion. The guy finanly came into his character the end days of TNA.So he didnt really get to shine at all. I know him and JJ are on good terms and hes now in that bullet club with JJ.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

People expecting AJ so he have to be first champion. Maybe ADR if he is available. Tanahashi would be my choice. I think he is more valuable than AJ in every category. He doesn't have that tna connection people will make,that's a positive. 

They need to form a relationship with Ring of Honor. That way they have first dibs on talent over wwe. WWE would pass up guys if they found out they was on Jarrett show.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> People expecting AJ so he have to be first champion. Maybe ADR if he is available. Tanahashi would be my choice. I think he is more valuable than AJ in every category. He doesn't have that tna connection people will make,that's a positive.
> 
> They need to form a relationship with Ring of Honor. That way they have first dibs on talent over wwe. WWE would pass up guys if they found out they was on Jarrett show.


Dude that tna stink thing with aj only applies to wwe and wwe only because they don't want talent that appears on national tv and main event there before they come to wwe. While I can't call Aj Styles bitter, Jim Cornett very well is. This man buried Aj Styles and put that tna stink shit on him to get at Dixie Carter, Cornett will bury anyone including Someone like Aj if it meant showing how much a fool Dixie is, that is all he cares about, he may have been right about joe, but not aj. If people cared about his time in tna and view him as horrible because of that then he would not be drawing at indie shows and ROH, or even New japan and being the champion there. 

The only guys that have the tna stink are joe and eric young because they were buried, it has nothing to do with just being apart of tna. 

I do like Tanashi but you need time to bulid the guy up as world champion because hardly anyone in America knows the guy still present him to American audeinces first.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Tanahashi would outdraw Aj on any given night in the US. Aj only been on Impact. The casual fan don't watch tna.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> Tanahashi would outdraw Aj on any given night in the US. Aj only been on Impact. The casual fan don't watch tna.


Who is Tanahashi? 

And do you really think the casual fan knows him over AJ? :ti :maury


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Tanahashi as champion would be different and great at the same time. He is a legit legend.


----------



## Denny Crane

I think an actual GFW roster of like 12-15 wrestlers working in other promotions would work. Say Styles does a storyline with Del Rio in AAA as the GFW champion, while Bad Influence does a storyline in NJPW with The Young Bucks. You can build a show around that and just showcase your guys. So it wouldn't matter if AAA or NJPW treats your title because you will be showcasing it yourself.


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Denny Crane said:


> I think an actual GFW roster of like 12-15 wrestlers working in other promotions would work. Say Styles does a storyline with Del Rio in AAA as the GFW champion, while Bad Influence does a storyline in NJPW with The Young Bucks. You can build a show around that and just showcase your guys. So it wouldn't matter if AAA or NJPW treats your title because you will be showcasing it yourself.




Either way i think this concept is going to be huge.Its been needed to happen for many years. Multi wrestlers from multi companies in a proper form.TNA could never do it right. Imagine acutely being a legit Global Force Wrestling world champ. Acutely wrestling people all over the world.In multi promotions but your still representing GFW. Its going to work well. 

This thing has to launch soon i hope. I personally think AJ is the best choice ,Because as he was out the TNA door he acutely created a really good character. Hes really over now finally. He is coming off as a legit main eventer no more baby pretty boy. He would be the perfect fit to Cary GFW plus a huge stab at TNA. Since GFW is ment to be a world wide multi promotion company. Having AJ which the guy is in so many promotions now is perfect.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Thats nothing new, AJ wrestle on aaa tv as tna champion this year. However, I don't recall tna airing the match. Gfw have to air these international matches to make people care.


----------



## RKing85

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I'm done.

0% chance GFW ever holds an event.


----------



## Denny Crane

They would have to run their own shows here in the states too, not just be dependent on other promotions. I would splice together shows using their stars like for an example a Styles Vs Del Rio, Bad Influence Vs Young Bucks and Chris Sabin Vs Ricochet. Have the other promotions book them and have matches throughout the month while you film exclusive promos for your audience. You can still have little GFW shows in Nashville or somewhere with lesser known indy guys that you find and splice them in to fill out like 3 shows a month. Then you fly in everybody for one show preferrably live once a month for the GFW fans.


----------



## heyman deciple

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> Tanahashi would outdraw Aj on any given night in the US. Aj only been on Impact. The casual fan don't watch tna.


Your average fan would give zero fucks about tanahashi

Your average fan has no idea who tanahashi is... AJ is more well known in the states.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



heyman deciple said:


> Your average fan would give zero fucks about tanahashi
> 
> Your average fan has no idea who tanahashi is... AJ is more well known in the states.


Agree to disagree but I doubt there is a big separation between the two in the states. I just think Tanahashi as the first champion would get over that "Global" feel that the promotion is going for. Tanahashi is the biggest non WWE wrestler in the past 5 years.


----------



## amhlilhaus

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Denny Crane said:


> They would have to run their own shows here in the states too, not just be dependent on other promotions. I would splice together shows using their stars like for an example a Styles Vs Del Rio, Bad Influence Vs Young Bucks and Chris Sabin Vs Ricochet. Have the other promotions book them and have matches throughout the month while you film exclusive promos for your audience. You can still have little GFW shows in Nashville or somewhere with lesser known indy guys that you find and splice them in to fill out like 3 shows a month. Then you fly in everybody for one show preferrably live once a month for the GFW fans.


I like that idea, the only question would be costs, would they be renting equipment there to film it? or would they get the footage from the home promotion and then dub it?

I think it could work, definitely be different but they'd need some good American based guys to generate any kind of usa revenue.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



> If you have been waiting word on when Jeff Jarrett's Global Force Wrestling will produce their first events, this should make you happy. If you are a fan of New Japan Pro Wrestling, this story should really make you happy.
> 
> PWInsider.com has confirmed with multiple sources in the PPV industry that a Global Force Wrestling PPV event is on carriers' schedules for 1/4/15. Of course, 1/4 is the date of what has been the biggest Japanese event of the year for seemingly forever, the annual New Japan Pro Wrestling Tokyo Dome event.
> 
> It would appear that Jarrett's company has brokered a deal to bring the Tokyo Dome show to United States PPV for the first time. Sources indicate that the deal and all marketing for the PPV would be branded GFW, not New Japan.
> 
> Jarrett, who announced plans to launch GFW the day after Wrestlemania 30, was revealed as a member of the Bullet Club faction in NJPW recently. Jarrett departed TNA in December 2013, although he remains a minority owner in the company.
> 
> When this afternoon via telephone, Jarrett declined to comment on this story.


So, a date is seemingly finally set.


----------



## HogansHeroes

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*


----------



## Pillman's Pencil

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

He doesn't learn, in October/November 2002, TNA was much closer than now to going under because Jerry and Jeff Jarrett/J Sports Inc declared themselves bankrupt because they lost everything by going straight into PPV (a dying formula for wrestling and MMA these days), Panda Energy came in right at the 11th hour. Why not just produce pilot tapings for a weekly show? Heck even go on Netflix.


----------



## HogansHeroes

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Pillman's Pencil said:


> He doesn't learn, in October/November 2002, TNA was much closer than now to going under because Jerry and Jeff Jarrett/J Sports Inc declared themselves bankrupt because they lost everything by going straight into PPV (a dying formula for wrestling and MMA these days), Panda Energy came in right at the 11th hour. Why not just produce pilot tapings for a weekly show? Heck even go on Netflix.


What the fuck? So many things wrong with this posts it hurts my head.

Its a co-event with a MAJOR promotion that is holding the event in a giant stadium in another country. All Jarrett's group is doing is airing it on US PPV with the GFW name attached to it. How do you even compare it to 2002? This has absolutely zero risk at all and all the advantages are towards GFW. Jarrett isn't providing the talent, production, advertising or anything to the live event. He's pretty much getting someone to put the whole event on in a big time setting and billing it as a GFW PPV. Like a grander version of one of those Global Impacts. Its not like they are spending $100,000 running 800 seat buildings and not selling them out like TNA is doing.

Also "heck even go on Netflix". You think you can just phone Netflix and go "I've got some tapes of a few wrestling shows I've filmed, give me money for them please?" Netflix actually have to want to pay you to be on Netflix. Otherwise every shithole indy group in the US would be on it.

One last thing, TNA was closer to going out of business in 2002. But the Carters bailed them out. Who is going to bail the Carters out? Pretty sad when the people who kept TNA alive are struggling to keep it alive 12 years later.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

People will see that this is New Japan (it'll have the logo on the ring canvas), and I hope Jado and Gedo put there foot down and not have any stupid interference/Bullet Club bullshit ruin the Okada/Styles match. TNA's aren't going under though the Carters can afford to keep that promotion going through difficult times and periods of transition, Jarrett could not. The only people that will watch this will be those who are on the internet and are wrestling fans you're not going to get a casual fan watching GFW unless you're friends or whatever.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



HogansHeroes said:


>


Hey that is DOC, with a hat on of GFW, this is probably a sign that he is going to work with GFW and NJPW. It seems like Aj is going to be the first champion more and more now.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Don't think GFW will be an actual promotion.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

tokyo dome show on traditional ppv, fucking ace :mark:


----------



## Pillman's Pencil

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Exactly I don't think GFW is a promotion, its a production company, he's selling shows from New Japan, AAA in Mexico, Revolution Pro in England, WXW in Germany, the Australian promotions he's done deals with....as his own.


----------



## Robert Miqueli

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Pillman's Pencil said:


> Exactly I don't think GFW is a promotion, its a production company, he's selling shows from New Japan, AAA in Mexico, Revolution Pro in England, WXW in Germany, the Australian promotions he's done deals with....as his own.


AAA doesn't need to get sold in the States, they're pretty much carried by most major cable and satellite companies and don't forget at the end of October Lucha Underground (AAA America) starts


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Mike Johnson:



> If you have been waiting word on when Jeff Jarrett's Global Force Wrestling will produce their first events, this should make you happy. If you are a fan of New Japan Pro Wrestling, this story should really make you happy.
> 
> PWInsider.com has confirmed with multiple sources in the PPV industry that a Global Force Wrestling PPV event is on carriers' schedules for 1/4/15. Of course, 1/4 is the date of what has been the biggest Japanese event of the year for seemingly forever, the annual New Japan Pro Wrestling Tokyo Dome event.
> 
> It would appear that Jarrett's company has brokered a deal to bring the Tokyo Dome show to United States PPV for the first time. Sources indicate that the deal and all marketing for the PPV would be branded GFW, not New Japan.
> 
> Jarrett, who announced plans to launch GFW the day after Wrestlemania 30, was revealed as a member of the Bullet Club faction in NJPW recently. Jarrett departed TNA in December 2013, although he remains a minority owner in the company.
> 
> When reached this afternoon via telephone, Jarrett declined to comment on this story.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

*All I'm reading is Jeff still doesn't have a wrestling promotion....*


----------



## GothicBohemian

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Am I missing something? The latest is that Jarrett is the American PPV broker for NJPW – Since for some reason they need an American middle-man to have a US-available PPV? – and the intention is to have the Tokyo Dome show aired in the US with a GFW logo added to it? That’s not Jarrett having a debut GFW show… unless GFW isn’t going to have a roster and instead is just going to have a ‘presence’ with non-American promotions, which is not even a little bit appealing to me. 

Someone explain this in really simple terms that I’ll understand…
WHAT IS GFW AND WHAT IS ITS PURPOSE?


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

JeffW is basically a faux-production company at this point.


----------



## lolomanolo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

It would be cool seeing NJPW on American PPV, but they'll most likely add sh*tty English commentary and the show won't feel the same. I'd rather see them stick to iPPV because if this show does too well, Vince might start trying to poach New Japan's talent.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Now I'm imagining Jeff Jarrett handing out GFW swag like Tom from Parks and Recreation did during his Entertainment 720 arc.


----------



## amhlilhaus

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

don't tell me Jarrett got a match for the Tokyo dome show and will broadcast it on American tv like it's the main event.

Jarrett can't hang with the top new japan guys, it won't work.


----------



## DamonSalvatore90

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



lolomanolo said:


> It would be cool seeing NJPW on American PPV, but they'll most likely add sh*tty English commentary and the show won't feel the same. I'd rather see them stick to iPPV because if this show does too well, Vince might start trying to poach New Japan's talent.


Yeah i'm sure Vince is really shaking at the thought of a NJPW PPV in US .:leo


----------



## Toonami4Life

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I'd easily pay good money to see Wrestle Kingdom. And not have to get up at 3 am or earlier to do so is a nice bonus. This is real intriguing and curious if Global will do TripleMania for AAA as well.

Get some decent guys to do commentating who know what's going on and the product. Didn't New Japan want JR to do it for them if they ever aired it in english.


----------



## WeaponHead7

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

So I dunno if I'm just repeating what people have already said I didn't bother to read back, and I don't completely know what I'm talking about... But this is my idea of what exactly GFW is with this recent development in mind:

Mainly a production company. First initiative, bring NJPW to US PPV with things like TripleMania in the future. Maybe get that idea going on the global (force wrestling) PPV market? Now I live in Aus and am cautiously excited that my favorite promotion is a GFW partner. So perhaps JJ plucks some of our best talent for some shows overseas, sends some overseas talent our way as well. I predict there would be straight up GFW shows as well, with partners talents coming in and GFW's own set of belts. The belts would travel around the world as well, NWA-esque. These events would only be every few months, build hype and attract a live audience. Now I have no idea about standard TV plans but I think a couple of programs to highlight recent developments and global talent would be good? Over time work on distributing all this content from TV, PPV and live events all over the globe. The first step however was making the bridges for global talent to all work under the one umbrella. I'm not too educated in the NWA but I know this is similar.

You know I think we're all a bit jaded, I think when they brag on the website about 13 partnerships and 5 continents in only 6 months, they are right to brag about that. I think this is something to be excited for, I really hope it is.


----------



## GothicBohemian

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

^ I don’t have cable and I’m more apt to buy an ippv than a ppv. I already follow what I want to see from independant and/or overseas promotions via the internet or dvd and I’m fine with Japanese commentary for Japanese shows so what GFW seems to be bringing isn’t a service I’m desperate for. 



Chismo said:


> JeffW is basically a faux-production company at this point.



That’s the impression I’m getting. I’m not a close follower of GFW news, so probably I missed when it switched from being sold as a promotion into quietly becoming a production-ish sorta thing.


----------



## Concrete

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Chismo said:


> JeffW is basically a faux-production company at this point.


Jeff isn't a faux-production company he's a money making business, MATE!


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I don't understand why so many of you are so ANGRY about this? If GFW was a regular wrestling company they'd never be able to use guys like AJ Styles, Tanahashi, Alberto Del Rio, etc. because they'd be under contract. But by signing agreements with the companies like New Japan and AAA he has access to their rosters without having to sign new deals. I don't even think GFW would need to sign anyone new, just use all the talent from these other leagues, and you'd have more than enough to make a show out of and not have to pay anybody! AJ Styles vs. Alberto Del Rio, Tanahashi vs. some British guy, etc. 

Why are you so ANGRY they didn't put out a show yet? Would it make you happier if they put on a show at the Nashville Fairgrounds in front of 500 people with Jeff Jarrett vs. Jim Bob from Knoxville or something? Would that make you stop being angry to see some crappy show like that. What would be gained by doing that? The ability to say they are a REAL company in front of the internet marks? I would much rather wait until they have a stronger group made up of New Japan people and other free agents. And if any of you read the Observer you would know they can't do much of anything without a TV deal which is where 95% of all wrestling income comes from anymore.

They just started making Superman vs. Batman, but we've heard it talked about for years now. Does that mean it wasn't a REAL movie until they started filming? Or does the movie actually need to be in a theater before it becomes REAL. Every thing that comes out online comes in the form of a teaser. Comicon is 5 days of teasers, it doesn't make any of the TV shows, comic books, or movies any less REAL. It just means you have to wait, and you should all be smart and savvy enough to understand that.

As for the PPV, WCW did several PPV shows for Japan and they also did the AAA show "When Worlds Collide". This is no different and I would guess that many of the wrestlers on the Kingdom show will end up wrestling on the GFW show whenever that happens. I do hope they get real commentators though. If its some local hick indie announcers calling the show it will drag the whole event down. Maybe they could pull off some magic and fulfill JR's wish to call a New Japan show with CM Punk!


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

No one is angry, we are just confuse about GFW. Is it a promotion? Is it another version of WWN,NWA,etc.? We don't know, but I don't think anyone angry. I just think people was getting their hopes up when they first seen "GFW PPV" to realize it was just New Japan.


----------



## shandcraig

I agree JR and DOn west would be a pic team.


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Mr. Speed said:


> I don't understand why so many of you are so ANGRY about this? If GFW was a regular wrestling company they'd never be able to use guys like AJ Styles, Tanahashi, Alberto Del Rio, etc. because they'd be under contract. But by signing agreements with the companies like New Japan and AAA he has access to their rosters without having to sign new deals. I don't even think GFW would need to sign anyone new, just use all the talent from these other leagues, and you'd have more than enough to make a show out of and not have to pay anybody! AJ Styles vs. Alberto Del Rio, Tanahashi vs. some British guy, etc.
> 
> Why are you so ANGRY they didn't put out a show yet? Would it make you happier if they put on a show at the Nashville Fairgrounds in front of 500 people with Jeff Jarrett vs. Jim Bob from Knoxville or something? Would that make you stop being angry to see some crappy show like that. What would be gained by doing that? The ability to say they are a REAL company in front of the internet marks? I would much rather wait until they have a stronger group made up of New Japan people and other free agents. And if any of you read the Observer you would know they can't do much of anything without a TV deal which is where 95% of all wrestling income comes from anymore.
> 
> They just started making Superman vs. Batman, but we've heard it talked about for years now. Does that mean it wasn't a REAL movie until they started filming? Or does the movie actually need to be in a theater before it becomes REAL. Every thing that comes out online comes in the form of a teaser. Comicon is 5 days of teasers, it doesn't make any of the TV shows, comic books, or movies any less REAL. It just means you have to wait, and you should all be smart and savvy enough to understand that.
> 
> As for the PPV, WCW did several PPV shows for Japan and they also did the AAA show "When Worlds Collide". This is no different and I would guess that many of the wrestlers on the Kingdom show will end up wrestling on the GFW show whenever that happens. I do hope they get real commentators though. If its some local hick indie announcers calling the show it will drag the whole event down. Maybe they could pull off some magic and fulfill JR's wish to call a New Japan show with CM Punk!


JeffW, is that you?

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/search.php?searchid=17247962


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



shandcraig said:


> I agree JR and DOn west would be a pic team.


I don't think JR would tolerate Don West.

Maybe Don West and Matt Rhodes.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

JR and Jeff Jarrett working together again?

:maury


----------



## DemBoy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

So wtf is this all about? Is it a new promotion or what?


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> No one is angry, we are just confuse about GFW. Is it a promotion? Is it another version of WWN,NWA,etc.? We don't know, but I don't think anyone angry. I just think people was getting their hopes up when they first seen "GFW PPV" to realize it was just New Japan.


I got you ... 

I did see on an article today that Jim Ross has a bucket list and one of those was to call the Jan 4 Tokyo Dome show. I don't know if Ross and Jarrett are friends or not, but if JR is interested JJ would be a fool to not try to get him for this. Looks like JR's only condition is to be flown to Japan and not just doing from a studio somewhere. Ross and Schiavonne are actually the only ones with experience, since they did the WCW Tokyo Dome shows. Maybe they could reunite since they seem to be pals based on their recent podcast show together? JR always claims on his podcast he doesn't want to work full-time wrestling again but maybe if he enjoys this GFW/NJPW show, Jeff Jarrett can charm him into working for GFW full-time? Jim Ross as the first official TV personality for GFW would be HUGE!


----------



## BlueRover

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Glad to see I'm not the only one confused about what GFW is. As a pro wrestling fan who is sad to see the product truly and genuinely dying, kindling on its final embers, I'm ready to jump on board with any new legitimate and genuine effort to bring life back into this art. And while I definitely like the idea of some kind of global cross-promotional wrestling presentation that is easily accessible for fans...there really are very little details about what's going on.


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I think we can all agree that we all want GFW to do a super show or two even if they are just a production company that is going to help companies be seen in the USA.

Imagine a legitimate international super card featuring the top talent in Japan, Mexico, United States, Australia, England, South Africa all coming together for a weekend of super shows. Who wouldn't buy that?


----------



## seabs

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

*Those fantasy cards rarely turn out as being actually great cards because of all of the politics involved in them. No promotion is going to let one of their top guys lose clean to another top guy from another promotion so you end up with tags involving geeks to take falls and phoned in matches because nobody has much to gain from the shows.*


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Sounds like a mix between WWA and WWL.


----------



## Saintpat

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I think it's a safe bet that we will all know more about the company's direction, concept and operating principles in time.

But if I had a nickel for every post I've seen that says other promotions need to "try something different" and not be "WWE Lite," well that's a lot of nickels.

Whatever this venture is, whatever it becomes, it's definitely different. I'm willing to give it a try.


----------



## WeaponHead7

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I gotta say regarding anger, I have seen people acting disgusted at the idea of GFW attaching it's name to an NJPW PPV... I mean unless Jarrett held them at gun point, all these partners made the choice to jump on board right?


----------



## NasJayz

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> Sounds like a mix between WWA and WWL.


Also WWD, WWk and WWP.


----------



## Toonami4Life

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



SOR said:


> I think we can all agree that we all want GFW to do a super show or two even if they are just a production company that is going to help companies be seen in the USA.
> 
> Imagine a legitimate international super card featuring the top talent in Japan, Mexico, United States, Australia, England, South Africa all coming together for a weekend of super shows. *Who wouldn't buy that?*


Pencil wouldn't, since its not featuring TNA.


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I don't think Ross would bother himself to learn New Japan's movesets at this point, isn't he like 70? *"Nakamura with the knee!!!"*


----------



## Gruesome Sean

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I'll be interested to see a legit announcement about a GFW ppv/event. I think the super card idea with top talent from all the different promotions Jarrett has deals with is a cool idea. I'd watch that. I'm all for quality wrestling that could possibly be held at a big stage that isn't WWE. I don't hate WWE, but it'd be nice to see something else be successful in North America.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



> - As noted, Jeff Jarrett's Global Force Wrestling will be putting on the January 4th, 2015 New Japan Pro Wrestling WrestleKingdom event from the Tokyo Dome. According to PWInsider, he pay-per-view is now being listed internally by pay-per-view providers as "GFW Presents New Japan's WrestleKingdom." The event will air live from Japan with a replay later on January 4th before going into regular replays.


So yeah GFW is a publicity/production company, it doesn't sound like a promotion at all.


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I assume we will know the absolute details by no later then November. The thing is Jeff did make it clear he is going for a weekly show.So im still convinced it will be a bunch of talent from all over the world once a month for taping s.


----------



## WBS

to me this is just a part of what GFW will be. Since TV negotiations are going slower than expected, they just can't doing much but being a producer for international events. In my opinion GFW won't be just that.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Now everything make sense, GFW was offering these companies deals to do ppvs in the US and they will split the fees(or pay for most of it). Smart move

JR wants to announce the New Japan ppv but thats it. I don't think he wants to announce the tv show. I would put JR with Matt Rhodes to do the New Japan show and it can be somewhat of passing the torch.


----------



## Toonami4Life

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Chismo said:


> I don't think Ross would bother himself to learn New Japan's movesets at this point, isn't he like 70? *"Nakamura with the knee!!!"*


He's been watching New Japan for the past year or so. I'm sure if he does do commentary he's gotten established with the moves.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



shandcraig said:


> I assume we will know the absolute details by no later then November. The thing is Jeff did make it clear he is going for a weekly show.So im still convinced it will be a bunch of talent from all over the world once a month for taping s.


Jarrett wants to get these companies on TV too, this is what he means by Indies needing a stage, perhaps there be some belt/title made, but I don't think its a promotion.


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

It seems GFW will be dual operating as a production company and an actual promotion, apparently they're in talks with the same networks who are interested in TNA. I like Jarrett going an alternate route with the company as well as doing in-house shows. Bringing over stuff like NJPW to the states will provide some major business.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Scooty Puff Jr said:


> It seems GFW will be dual operating as a production company and an actual promotion, apparently they're in talks with the same networks who are interested in TNA. I like Jarrett going an alternate route with the company as well as doing in-house shows. Bringing over stuff like NJPW to the states will provide some major business.


They won't get on TV without a show/pilot, TNA would already be on another network by the time that happens


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Pillman's Pencil said:


> They won't get on TV without a show/pilot, TNA would already be on another network by the time that happens




Wrestling doesnt have a pilot in a sense. They have enough money backers and visual and verbal concept to show enough. They have a professional team. This is going to happen.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



shandcraig said:


> Wrestling doesnt have a pilot in a sense. They have enough money backers and visual and verbal concept to show enough. They have a professional team. This is going to happen.


Nope you have to have a pilot, you're deluded if you think otherwise, TNA got on syndicated TV with Xplosion in 2002/3 and eventually cable TV with Impact because of their weekly Wednesday night PPV's which they nearly went bankrupt on, Broadcasters want to get an idea of what they're putting out before they make any decisions.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I never seen a wrestling company get a national tv deal without a pilot or a history of doing shows. MTV WSX had to do a pilot. Lucha Libre USA and Lucha Underground use AAA footage. However, since Jarrett still owns a part of TNA he can show his experience of running a promotion on national tv.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> I never seen a wrestling company get a national tv deal without a pilot or a history of doing shows. MTV WSX had to do a pilot. Lucha Libre USA and Lucha Underground use AAA footage. However, since Jarrett still owns a part of TNA he can show his experience of running a promotion on national tv.


He's a minority shareholder, he'd have to get the approval of majority shareholders (The Carters) as TNA own their video library, I doubt that will happen given the falling out between Gaburick/Dixie/Borash and the Jarretts.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Let's be honest. This company is probably never getting off the ground.


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

You've got no faith in JeffW, Head? :angle


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Chismo said:


> You've got no faith in JeffW, Head? :angle


Very little. With WWE having such brand recognition and a monopoly over wrestling, I don't see stations in demand for wrestling especially if it's not WWE. WWE didn't even get a "good" deal in their TV negotiations which tells me that wrestling isn't a commodity right now. That's really bad news for TNA and GFW.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Headliner said:


> Very little. With WWE having such brand recognition and a monopoly over wrestling, I don't see stations in demand for wrestling especially if it's not WWE. WWE didn't even get a "good" deal in their TV negotiations which tells me that wrestling isn't a commodity right now. That's really bad news for TNA and GFW.


then why are so many indy promotions finding success these days? Jeff Jarrett and easily start from the ground up. He knows how to do marketing regionally, wrestling as a while is on an upswing. It doesn't have to compete with the WWE; it just has to have a show that can turn profit for another show. Most companies don't show profit for the first two years of business. I'm sure Jeff knows that and as much as I hate the guy I can easily do this.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Indies are..........indies though. 

I never said it had to compete with WWE, but it can't be another indy promotion. And I'm sure Jarrett will feel the same way. Why would any company put their stock in a start up company? The risk is too high and wrestling is not in demand.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Headliner said:


> Indies are..........indies though.
> 
> I never said it had to compete with WWE, but it can't be another indy promotion. And I'm sure Jarrett will feel the same way. Why would any company put their stock in a start up company? The risk is too high and wrestling is not in demand.


That would be a big shame to be honest, I feel like what is made wrestling unique is that there was more than one major company in the states, but with WCW and ECW going under it killed that, but tna kept it alive somewhat because they may not be major but they are a national promotion, and still wrestling had a national promotion but if tna does out of business and GFW does not start up well we one major promotion. 

Sorry but indy fans are killing indy wrestling but making the case that it is well wwe devolpmental. It will be wwe and just a bunch of minor league companies, and I am sorry but with the sorry product wwe is putting out that sucks. Evidence has been shown that the more national companies there are the better. The state of the wrestling business in America flat out sucks since 2001, with tna going under and GFW not starting up it is REALLY going to suck, and make wrestlilng less wanted

The fact is that the people who want tna dead and no GFW, don't realize the damage to the business it could do. Hell I would not be surprised if this good business indies are doing now starts drying up eventually beause of the fall of tna and the not rise of GFW. Indy fanboys that want no national alterative and think people are going to watch more indies because of it are beyond delusional, I use to like all indy fans but many of them have turned out to be bigger fanboys than tna and wwe fans are. I just also don't see how if tna goes under and GFW does not start up how there is any future for any other 

non wwe promotion on tv.

Also another thing I need to add, if these indies are doing such good business why fuck with tna and GFW, why risk some adverise effect happening to indy wrestling. WHY JUST BECAUSE YOU HAVE TO SEE BOBBY ROODE AT BOLA, who the fuck cares, the guy won't be invested into it because the guy is clearly wants to work for a national promotion even if the pay sucks. Why risk something negative happening you have plenty of indy workers. 

BTW I am not directly saying this you headliner but I am talking about other people in gernal, only the first paragraph was directly talking to you.


----------



## GothicBohemian

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

^ Most wrestlers who have been on television and are still in prime condition work hard at indy shows. You do realize many of the TNA talents past and present work indy dates and are well received when doing so, right? 

I don’t see anyone wishing ill on GFW or TNA because they follow independent and/or non-American promotions. Fans who watch these shows tend to like variety, not wish to stifle it. People who don’t like TNA have valid reasons not to that have nothing to do with being, say, ROH fans. 

Nothing about GFW impresses me at this point – that’s not hate, just lack of interest because Jarrett’s given me nothing to grab my attention. I don’t care if anything successful comes of it or not but whatever happens GFW will not kill indy wrestling or save it.


----------



## bme

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I don't see what there is to like or dislike about GFW cause ain't much info to go off of, before it was a wrestling promotion now it's a production company ? 
For me i don't care how many options there are, if I don't like um they're not an option.


----------



## WBS

Based on how much JR is talking about the January 4th NJPW Tokyo Dome show in recent interviews, I think is collaboration with GFW Wrestling is pretty much a lock.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



GothicBohemian said:


> ^ Most wrestlers who have been on television and are still in prime condition work hard at indy shows. You do realize many of the TNA talents past and present work indy dates and are well received when doing so, right?
> 
> I don’t see anyone wishing ill on GFW or TNA because they follow independent and/or non-American promotions. Fans who watch these shows tend to like variety, not wish to stifle it. People who don’t like TNA have valid reasons not to that have nothing to do with being, say, ROH fans.
> 
> Nothing about GFW impresses me at this point – that’s not hate, just lack of interest because Jarrett’s given me nothing to grab my attention. I don’t care if anything successful comes of it or not but whatever happens GFW will not kill indy wrestling or save it.


There is no doubt they work hard and do indy shows, but if your bobby roode, the guy clearly loves tna and enjoys being the world champion and if that is stipped away from the guy so can his passion. 

OH you don't know, there are many indy fans who want tna to go under because they think it will get the indy scene more attention with "tna out of the way". I use to be open to the indies but I am starting to hate the indies, because now they are making the indies the representation of tna possibly going away, and tna dying makes me sick. 

What is there is about GFW to impress, it takes time to bulid a company.


----------



## 96powerstroker

So is GFW just a way to get other countries wrestling here in usa or are they ever gonna become a company & be on regular tv

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pillman's Pencil

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Go watch Lucha Underground instead, that looks fun and much more professional than what Jarrett's attempting to do.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Pillman's Pencil said:


> Go watch Lucha Underground instead, that looks fun and much more professional than what Jarrett's attempting to do.


Watch and support both. 

After seeing a preview of Mark Burnett version of wrestling, I wonder if David Broome going to take the same approach with GFW. That reality show ufc style presentation


----------



## Diezffects

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

So what in the fuck is going on with GFW promotion? TNA is almost dead for good, we need a new promotion with promise of mainstream success to replace that shithole TNA and clean up the mess they left behind. Just poach whatever's left of that bleeding roster like Aries, Roode, Joe etc.. and put a bullet in that motherfucker and end it forever. 

Good riddance for the wrestling industry as a whole. They earned this death, Rest in shit TNA.


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Diezffects said:


> So what in the fuck is going on with GFW promotion? TNA is almost dead for good, we need a new promotion with promise of mainstream success to replace that shithole TNA and clean up the mess they left behind. Just poach whatever's left of that bleeding roster like Aries, Roode, Joe etc.. and put a bullet in that motherfucker and end it forever.
> 
> Good riddance for the wrestling industry as a whole. They earned this death, Rest in shit TNA.



With all due respect to Aries, Joe and Roode if they couldn't draw in TNA when they were younger why would they be able to draw when they're much older in another company?


----------



## heyman deciple

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



SOR said:


> With all due respect to Aries, Joe and Roode if they couldn't draw in TNA when they were younger why would they be able to draw when they're much older in another company?


Eh, they were victims of shitty booking... Joe's run was overshadowed by Sting and Jeff Jarrett and their inanimate objects and props suddenly appearing

With Aries and Roode I believe there came a point where tna had reached a point where no matter what happened they weren't going to pop a rating. They chased off any possible casual viewer. The breaking point was probably Jeff Hardy's fuck up on ppv. After that there was zero consumer confidence and the casuals gave up.

It's the same with WWE after the Benoit tragedy whatever casuals they had were gone, whoever remained were chased off by the tv rating and kiddy nature of the product.

Whatever casual fan that was created in the 90,s is gone and they're not coming back. That's why there are no real peaks and valleys anymore only a solid hardcore number.

The best option is to create a new generation of casual fans because the old ones aren't coming back. pro wrestling in its current form on television is never going to appeal to the masses long term.


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



heyman deciple said:


> Eh, they were victims of shitty booking... Joe's run was overshadowed by Sting and Jeff Jarrett and their inanimate objects and props suddenly appearing
> 
> With Aries and Roode I believe there came a point where tna had reached a point where no matter what happened they weren't going to pop a rating. They chased off any possible casual viewer. The breaking point was probably Jeff Hardy's fuck up on ppv. After that there was zero consumer confidence and the casuals gave up.
> 
> It's the same with WWE after the Benoit tragedy whatever casuals they had were gone, whoever remained were chased off by the tv rating and kiddy nature of the product.
> 
> Whatever casual fan that was created in the 90,s is gone and they're not coming back. That's why there are no real peaks and valleys anymore only a solid hardcore number.
> 
> The best option is to create a new generation of casual fans because the old ones aren't coming back. pro wrestling in its current form on television is never going to appeal to the masses long term.


How do these guys appeal to the general audience? I'm a hardcore fan so I like these guys but from a casual fans perspective I imagine the general consensus would be the following:

Austin Aries: Too small, not enough flips, getting up there in age

Bobby Roode: Getting up there in age, character is pretty generic

Samoa Joe: Fat, often unmotivated, character is non existent past stiff fat guy

Aries, Roode and Joe are great for companies with hardcore wrestling fans that can appreciate how great these guys are but you're not hooking Joe Blow the guy who likes MLB and the NFL with guys like that.

My game plan would be to travel the world and find the best undiscovered talent under the age of 30 who can appeal to a casual man or woman who may not have seen wrestling before. That could be a female wrestler who is a 10/10 who everyone will tune in just to see. It could be a 10/10 male with a great body and great facial aesthetics that people will tune in for. It could be someone so incredibly athletic that they're doing things nobody has ever seen before. It could be a guy who has a gimmick where he does magic tricks that nobody has seen before. It doesn't matter what the hook is as long as it's different from "that fake wrasslin bullshit"

The whole "You're going to get a great pure wrestling show" doesn't appeal to people outside of the Internet Wrestling Community anymore. If Global Force wants to become a company that actually makes money then Jeff Jarrett needs to sit down and think of an original idea that is going to hook people just like you said. Unfortunately guys like Aries, Roode and Joe aren't those guys to hook new fans and make them become wrestling fans.


----------



## heyman deciple

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



SOR said:


> How do these guys appeal to the general audience? I'm a hardcore fan so I like these guys but from a casual fans perspective I imagine the general consensus would be the following:
> 
> Austin Aries: Too small, not enough flips, getting up there in age
> 
> Bobby Roode: Getting up there in age, character is pretty generic
> 
> Samoa Joe: Fat, often unmotivated, character is non existent past stiff fat guy
> 
> Aries, Roode and Joe are great for companies with hardcore wrestling fans that can appreciate how great these guys are but you're not hooking Joe Blow the guy who likes MLB and the NFL with guys like that.
> 
> My game plan would be to travel the world and find the best undiscovered talent under the age of 30 who can appeal to a casual man or woman who may not have seen wrestling before. That could be a female wrestler who is a 10/10 who everyone will tune in just to see. It could be a 10/10 male with a great body and great facial aesthetics that people will tune in for. It could be someone so incredibly athletic that they're doing things nobody has ever seen before. It could be a guy who has a gimmick where he does magic tricks that nobody has seen before. It doesn't matter what the hook is as long as it's different from "that fake wrasslin bullshit"
> 
> The whole "You're going to get a great pure wrestling show" doesn't appeal to people outside of the Internet Wrestling Community anymore. If Global Force wants to become a company that actually makes money then Jeff Jarrett needs to sit down and think of an original idea that is going to hook people just like you said. Unfortunately guys like Aries, Roode and Joe aren't those guys to hook new fans and make them become wrestling fans.


Your right but sometimes who never really know who's gonna get over... Did honestly anyone ever see Daniel Bryan main eventing wrestle mania and beating triple h, Orton, and Batista in one night.

I do think jarrett is going to have to go out there and find something new and fresh.

In terms of guys on my radar maybe uuaa nation, he could be a minority draw, he jacked as fuck, and can move like a cruiser weight. 

Brian Cage is another guy.

I always iked frankly the mobster in Canada... Great proo guy ut he might be getting up there at this point.

Candice Lerae could be a must have an exciting female wrestler that can keep up with the guys and she's pretty. 

I honestly think jarrett would be better off cherry picking the indies and maybe five guys with national exposure to cater to a network.


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



heyman deciple said:


> Your right but sometimes who never really know who's gonna get over... Did honestly anyone ever see Daniel Bryan main eventing wrestle mania and beating triple h, Orton, and Batista in one night.
> 
> I do think jarrett is going to have to go out there and find something new and fresh.
> 
> In terms of guys on my radar maybe uuaa nation, he could be a minority draw, he jacked as fuck, and can move like a cruiser weight.
> 
> Brian Cage is another guy.
> 
> I always iked frankly the mobster in Canada... Great proo guy ut he might be getting up there at this point.
> 
> Candice Lerae could be a must have an exciting female wrestler that can keep up with the guys and she's pretty.
> 
> I honestly think jarrett would be better off cherry picking the indies and maybe five guys with national exposure to cater to a network.


Daniel Bryan in my opinion is a guy who got over because of a fantastic and unique story. Everyone loves to root for the underdog and Daniel Bryan was that underdog. It helps that he as a guy is likable and that can people relate to him. I'm sure most people have been told at one stage in their life that they aren't good at what they do, they don't matter etc etc. 

The odds of another Daniel Bryan being discovered are slim though hence why Jarrett needs something completely unique if Global Force ends up becoming a thing.

As for talent I like Brian Cage and feel with a character he could be a national level guy. I'd also use a guy like Shockwave The Robot who isn't going to have a 5 star match but is entertaining and fun for everyone. Guys with potential like Joey Ryan could be picked up and repackaged a little.

For all we know though the next Rock and Austin could be wrestling in front of 100 people at the local recreation hall though. It seems like in 2014 you're not really going to be "seen" unless you're a popular indy talent or already have prior national experience.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I guess Brian Cage not a free agent anymore.

Joey Ryan definitely needs to be repackage asap. His gimmick is outdated and can only go so far. 

I think Drew McIntyre is a star. He has everything you want in a pro wrestler.


----------



## lolomanolo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



heyman deciple said:


> The best option is to create a new generation of casual fans because the old ones aren't coming back. pro wrestling in its current form on television is never going to appeal to the masses long term.


I think it's time to think outside the box and create something similar to Chikara or Interspecies Wrestling, maybe shoot a pilot for Adult Swim or FX. I think you could appeal to wrestling fans, comic book fans, hipsters and stoners. You're killing the whole "ha ha wrestling is fake XD" argument and embracing the silliness of pro wrestling. If people don't come for the wrestling they'll come for the comedy.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Mark Madden thinks they should bring in Punk to commentate the Jan 4th show with JR :side:


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



SOR said:


> Daniel Bryan in my opinion is a guy who got over because of a fantastic and unique story. Everyone loves to root for the underdog and Daniel Bryan was that underdog. It helps that he as a guy is likable and that can people relate to him. I'm sure most people have been told at one stage in their life that they aren't good at what they do, they don't matter etc etc.
> 
> The odds of another Daniel Bryan being discovered are slim though hence why Jarrett needs something completely unique if Global Force ends up becoming a thing.
> 
> As for talent I like Brian Cage and feel with a character he could be a national level guy. I'd also use a guy like Shockwave The Robot who isn't going to have a 5 star match but is entertaining and fun for everyone. Guys with potential like Joey Ryan could be picked up and repackaged a little.
> 
> For all we know though the next Rock and Austin could be wrestling in front of 100 people at the local recreation hall though. It seems like in 2014 you're not really going to be "seen" unless you're a popular indy talent or already have prior national experience.


Spending too much time in TNA section must have messed with your brains, you said it's Roode's, Joe's and Aries' fault they're not draws in TNA (TNA!), the company that had Sting, Angle, RVD, Christian, Hogan, Hardys, Flair, Nash and they're *still *going out of business. While at the same time you think Brian fucking Cage (Brian Cage!) could be a "national level guy" and that Danielson got over because of the story (that is partially correct), which apaprently wouldn't work for Joe, Roode and Aries because "they're not draws" and I guess it's their fault they got no Danielson's writers/bookers supporting them.

L E L


----------



## heyman deciple

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Cliffy said:


> Mark Madden thinks they should bring in Punk to commentate the Jan 4th show with JR :side:


Never gonna happen, it's nice to dream though.

To me, Jim Ross is the one hundred percent most valued free agent right now.

Ross's voice could automatically give you what it would take a year of good booking to earn... Market credibility.

Jim Ross might be the most respected person in pro wrestling, from his voice to what he could do in the office from talent recruitment, ect.

I don't care if most of your budget had to go to Ross forcing you to hire more no name independents than stars.

It would be worth every penny, Jim Ross would give a new project instant credibility.

To me a broadcast team of Jim Ross and Jim Cornette could be a lot of fun.


----------



## Weimer16

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I honestly don't think Jarrett's plan is to use GFW as a production company. I think it's his way of keeping GFW "relevant" and in the wrestling fan's mind while he tries to secure a TV deal.


----------



## Weimer16

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I don't know how many of you know of Total Extreme Wrestling 2013 (PC wrestling simulation game) but I started a new real world game a few days ago that starts in October 2014. It has GFW in the mod and I'm in April of 2022 now. I thought it might be interesting to show how GFW is doing in my game if anyone cares.


----------



## DamonSalvatore90

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I never really got the love or point for fantasy/simulation sports games but whatever .


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



SOR said:


> How do these guys appeal to the general audience? I'm a hardcore fan so I like these guys but from a casual fans perspective I imagine the general consensus would be the following:
> 
> Austin Aries: Too small, not enough flips, getting up there in age
> 
> Bobby Roode: Getting up there in age, character is pretty generic
> 
> Samoa Joe: Fat, often unmotivated, character is non existent past stiff fat guy
> 
> Aries, Roode and Joe are great for companies with hardcore wrestling fans that can appreciate how great these guys are but you're not hooking Joe Blow the guy who likes MLB and the NFL with guys like that.
> 
> My game plan would be to travel the world and find the best undiscovered talent under the age of 30 who can appeal to a casual man or woman who may not have seen wrestling before. That could be a female wrestler who is a 10/10 who everyone will tune in just to see. It could be a 10/10 male with a great body and great facial aesthetics that people will tune in for. It could be someone so incredibly athletic that they're doing things nobody has ever seen before. It could be a guy who has a gimmick where he does magic tricks that nobody has seen before. It doesn't matter what the hook is as long as it's different from "that fake wrasslin bullshit"
> 
> The whole "You're going to get a great pure wrestling show" doesn't appeal to people outside of the Internet Wrestling Community anymore. If Global Force wants to become a company that actually makes money then Jeff Jarrett needs to sit down and think of an original idea that is going to hook people just like you said. Unfortunately guys like Aries, Roode and Joe aren't those guys to hook new fans and make them become wrestling fans.


Here is the issue with your theory, I just don't see any causal fans in the states coming to watch anything but wwe, causals would rather watch wwe at it's worst, than any other wrestling company. The only type of fans that tna, ROH, GFW will be able to get are hardcore fans. There might be some fans who are not hardcore like me and you they might be able to hook, but they are still fans that will watch any wrestling and give any wrestler a chance to impress them and they are not as picky as the causal fan. I just don't any company is going to hook causal fans.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Getting casual fans to watch the product is the easy part. TNA gets a million viewers per week. Getting casual fans to invest money into your product is the hard part. TNA getting only 10,000 fans out of the million viewers to buy their ppvs is horrible. Even though people like Meltzer think UFC is over expose, they still can convert 10% of their audience to purchase ppvs on their worst day.

In order for this promotion to be somewhat of a success, they need to do monthly ppvs(yes, its a must its a major revenue source) and they need at least 50,000 buys per ppv. If they want to be a tv only company like a Lucha Underground, they would have to find a place like the Impact Zone to do tapings,keep the roster small,and to get whatever network to own a stake in the company.


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



DamonSalvatore90 said:


> I never really got the love or point for fantasy/simulation sports games but whatever .


TEW is really cool. One of the best wrestling games out there.


----------



## leeconway92

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Hope this is more than just an intermediary for NJPW PPV's in the US.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Court Bauer said he heard the budget is extremely low, so don't expect a ton of advertisement. 10,000 buys would be consider a success(a small one but not a failure). I trust Court considering he was the first to break the news about New Japan coming to traditional ppv.


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



leeconway92 said:


> Hope this is more than just an intermediary for NJPW PPV's in the US.



Im sure its to help give the company a ring face in a big crowd.So it can show networks something to get a deal.Though who knows maybe they already have a deal.

Either way we will probably hear some important news after the japan nov 8 ppv.Cus thats the last event until the kindom event


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Waiting for the Jim Ross podcast


----------



## heyman deciple

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> Waiting for the Jim Ross podcast


That's the good thing about jr... He gives zero fucks, real questions are getting asked.


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



heyman deciple said:


> That's the good thing about jr... He gives zero fucks, real questions are getting asked.




Just because he askes real questions doesn't mean hes going to get it. You think JJ is going to just spill all his beans on JR podcast ? No. Im sure hes going to fill in some detail but he will most likely reveal everything on his website when he can. Now its hard to say if he has a tv deal or not and when he will inform people about it. 


I think as soon as the next japan event is done we will know everything about this ppv debut.I bet JR does have involvment with the company though. People in the business sseems to see a clear vision of this promotion and wants to be on board though.Just need those networks now.


----------



## WBS

from pwinsider 
Jeff Jarrett was in Baltimore, Maryland yesterday, meeting with Ring of Honor head Joe Koff. The nature of the meetings is currently unknown.

Jarrett's GFW company is scheduled to distribute the 1/4/15 New Japan WrestleKingdom Tokyo Dome event. ROH talents have been working NJPW tours, so it may have been in relation to whether ROH talents could appear on the 1/4 PPV or another matter entirely.

PWInsider.com has reached out to both Jarrett and Koff for comment.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

That make sense


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Sources close to the Jeff Jarrett Global Force Wrestling promotion, which will distribute the 1/4 NJPW Tokyo Dome PPV as it is still seeking out television partners, is looking to Las Vegas as it's likely TV taping home.
The promotion is currently in negotiations with three different venues to partner with them to host potential TV tapings and live events, PWInsider.com has confirmed.

GFW was officially announced the day after Wrestlemania 30 by Jeff Jarrett, who departed TNA in order to found the new promotion and build it from scratch. Since then, the promotion has signed agreements with a number of international promotions but has yet to sign any talents to contracts.

-Mike "Eric Cartman" Johnson


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Interesting, it would be cool if one of the investors was Golden Boy or TmT.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

*GFW look to be in VEGAS baby*

http://www.cagesideseats.com/indies...news-tv-deal-las-vegas-taping-live-event-home

I hope this is true and Aj Style is the first world champion, a religious guy becomes world champion for promotion set in SIN CITY, now that would be some funny shit. I hope this gets off the ground and they get wrestlers soon. I hope Headliner(you still may be right head)is wrong and that GFW does get off the ground, it would best, plus I HAVE to see a religious guy be a world champion of a promotion set in SIN CITY!!! VIVA LAS VEGAS BTW No disrespect for headliner, in fact he had very valid reasons why he did not think it would. I am sure he would love to be wrong.


----------



## RKing85

*Re: GFW look to be in VEGAS baby*

I still say 0% chance they ever have their own show (i.e. not co promoting with someone else)


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Not sold on AJ Styles being champion, I think there is better options out there for different reasons.

1. Tanahashi- he would give you that Global feel and is a legend that still in his prime somewhat.

2. Fallen Angel Christopher Daniels- him as World champion would be very sentimental. The fans would eat it up. Plus, Daniels is a great promo guy.

3. Alex Shelley- I think the fans have been waiting for Alex Shelley to get a solo run for years. I would build the company around him right away.

AJ Styles would still be a main eventer but if I wanted to build a new brand, my champion need to feel fresh. When I think of AJ Styles, I think of Mr. TNA. I understand Daniels and Shelley have been in TNA but they were never consider Mr. TNA. I am sure JJ probably feel the same way, he want a champion that doesn't scream WWE,TNA,WCW or ECW.

As for Las Vegas, its a great city. Maybe they can network with Golden Boy or TmT.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

SMDH. Some of the posts in this thread are ridiculous.


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I guess we dont know if this will be a GFW event in the sense that you have GFW belts and leading to something else right away.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> Not sold on AJ Styles being champion, I think there is better options out there for different reasons.
> 
> 1. Tanahashi- he would give you that Global feel and is a legend that still in his prime somewhat.
> 
> 2. Fallen Angel Christopher Daniels- him as World champion would be very sentimental. The fans would eat it up. Plus, Daniels is a great promo guy.
> 
> 3. Alex Shelley- I think the fans have been waiting for Alex Shelley to get a solo run for years. I would build the company around him right away.
> 
> AJ Styles would still be a main eventer but if I wanted to build a new brand, my champion need to feel fresh. When I think of AJ Styles, I think of Mr. TNA. I understand Daniels and Shelley have been in TNA but they were never consider Mr. TNA. I am sure JJ probably feel the same way, he want a champion that doesn't scream WWE,TNA,WCW or ECW.
> 
> As for Las Vegas, its a great city. Maybe they can network with Golden Boy or TmT.



I am sorry but it WORTH IT, come on a Very hardcore Chistan as the world champion in a promotion based in Las Vegas, it is fucking great. I am sorry Alex Shelly as world champion I will pass tna should have never put the gold on him, I also feel like Daneils is great but he needs to come in with Kaz and do BAD INFULENCE. I like Tanahsi, but this guy is to busy now he is the new japan world champion.


----------



## TheRealFunkman

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

First GFW Champion in my eyes, has to be AJ Styles, he's coming of arguably one of the best years of his career, at the peak of his game, huge blow to TNA, and he was just NJPW heavyweight Champion.


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



TheRealFunkman said:


> First GFW Champion in my eyes, has to be AJ Styles, he's coming of arguably one of the best years of his career, at the peak of his game, huge blow to TNA, and he was just NJPW heavyweight Champion.




I know some dont like the idea but i think he is a good option. But i think JJ should turn on him and AJ leaves Bullet club.Face of GFW and world champ.Plus the guy is drawing everywhere and its a nice big slap in TNA face.


----------



## pgi86

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

PWInsider:



> Sources close to Jeff Jarrett's GFW promotion are indicating the promotion is about to start pulling triggers and making some announcements over the next 3-4 weeks, including the first talents signed to the company and a confirmation on what market they will hold their first events in.
> 
> Beyond the already expected announcement for the New Japan Pro Wrestling PPV on 1/4/15, we are told they are also working out deals for additional international PPV events that would be distributed in the United States. My guess is AAA and New Japan, but that's just a hunch on my part.
> 
> We are told that Toby Keith's involvement would play into some of these announcements.
> 
> We have not heard anything regarding a potential GFW TV deal.
> 
> Jeff Jarrett, when reached by phone, declined to comment but said, "When I am ready to talk, you will know."


Meltzer, with a conflicting report on Toby Keith's involvement:



> We’ve mentioned this before, but Toby Keith is not aligned with the Jarrett group. He had interest in working with Jarrett to start things up early this year, but for reasons we don’t know, his interest has greatly cooled as far as doing anything with wrestling, as his buying TNA move was because they already had the national platform and revenue streams in place.


----------



## GFW Wrestling

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Great! Looking forward to the announcements. Sad to hear that Toby Keith is unlikely to be involved as a financial backer but as long as the company is financially okay then I'm not too fussed over the matter.


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



TheRealFunkman said:


> First GFW Champion in my eyes, has to be AJ Styles, he's coming of arguably one of the best years of his career, at the peak of his game, huge blow to TNA, and he was just NJPW heavyweight Champion.


I'm a huge AJ fan but I think you have a tournament where a bigger name wins it (Del Rio) and you have AJ chase the champion for a few months before finally winning the belt himself.

Alberto Del Rio the former WWE Champion Vs AJ Styles the former TNA Champion could be a huge first feud for Global Force.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

It's official:



> NASHVILLE — Global Force Wrestling is proud to announce that the first event under its banner will be in conjunction with New Japan Pro Wrestling and its Jan. 4 show from the Tokyo Dome.
> 
> “GFW Presents New Japan Pro Wrestling’s Wrestle Kingdom 9” will air live in North America at 2 a.m. ET on Jan. 4, which is 4 p.m. in Tokyo. The four-hour telecast also will air in primetime in North America at 7 p.m. ET on your pay-per-view provider, including DirecTV, Dish, AT&T U-verse, Comcast, Verizon Fios and all cable systems in the United States, and in Canada on Bell ExpressVu TV, Rogers, Shaw, Sasktel and Telus. Check your local listings for availability. The show also will be available on the “Flipps” app on iTunes or Android.
> 
> “Wrestle Kingdom 9” will be the 24th consecutive year for the Jan. 4 dome event, which kicks off the year in Japan and annually is the largest wrestling show in the world outside of the United States, drawing in excess of 40,000 fans.
> 
> “This is one of the great events on the wrestling calendar every year, and for GFW to have the opportunity to bring it to the American audience is an honor and a privilege,” GFW founder and CEO Jeff Jarrett said. “This event has a history that involves not only the greatest names in Japanese wrestling history but some of the greatest names in U.S. wrestling history.”
> 
> NJPW founder and wrestling icon Antonio Inoki has appeared on the Jan. 4 dome show five times. Other legends to appear include Hulk Hogan, Dusty Rhodes, Sting, the Steiner Brothers, Big Van Vader, Randy Savage, Brock Lesnar, the Great Muta, the Great Kabuki, Masahiro Chono and Riki Choshu.
> 
> This year’s card is headlined by an IWGP heavyweight title match between Hiroshi Tanahashi and Kazuchika Okada. The Bullet Club, of which Jarrett is a member along with A.J. Styles and IWGP tag team champions Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows, is expected to appear on the show as well.
> 
> The show will be available in English and in Japanese via the second audio program (SAP) button on your TV. GFW will reveal the North American announcers for the event in the near future.
> 
> #JoinTheForce
> #GFWJan4
> www.GlobalForceWrestling.com
> 
> Contact
> Global Force Wrestling
> [email protected]


----------



## Lexrules

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Even Flow said:


> It's official:


I think this should have it's own thread as it is Huge News and it is as much NJPW news as much as GFW.


----------



## Pudie

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I'm confused as to what GFW is actually doing. Are they just broadcasting the show for North America? Or is there going to be some sort of GFW talent there as well and it'll be a cross promotional PPV?


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Great news for NJPW, with the right announcement team they can be a massive success in the Western market

I'm confused by what GFW is as well, but if they just want to be a production/distribution platform and bring NJPW and other international wrestling companies onto a larger platform I'm happy with that


----------



## WBS

I think this is the road they are going to take until a TV deal is reached. For WrestleKingdom a presume that GFW will handle the English commentary part of it.


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Any idea how much the PPV's price will be in the US or is that information pending until further notice?


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Jeff will take the dome footage and shop it round to TV networks passing it off as his own.

Look i can draw 40,000 fans. GIVE ME A TV DEAL!

Typical carny style :lol


----------



## lolomanolo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

To watch in Japanese or English...that is the question, that Japanese commentary gets me hyped even though I can't understand a word of it.


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Pudie said:


> I'm confused as to what GFW is actually doing. Are they just broadcasting the show for North America? Or is there going to be some sort of GFW talent there as well and it'll be a cross promotional PPV?


GWF is handling the US end of the PPV and "presenting" it, sort of like how WCW did that with AAA in the legendary "When Worlds Collide" show in 1994 that saw Rey Mysterio, Mike Tenay, and Eddy Guerrero's US debuts. Only difference is GFW doesn't have a TV show like WCW did. i don't know how the money thing works if they split the PPV money or what though.


----------



## cablegeddon

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Hmmm 5000 buys?


----------



## Denny Crane

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I think if Toby Keith isn't involved maybe Jarrett doesn't have the backing to start a true promotion and maybe is making money doing this kind of stuff to get off the ground. He can use this as a start like others said taking credit for the PPV to tv executives.


----------



## Defrost

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



lolomanolo said:


> To watch in Japanese or English...that is the question, that Japanese commentary gets me hyped even though I can't understand a word of it.


I want the Japanese commentary myself. Never used the SAP button before. It had better work.


----------



## Dragon

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I have never watched any NJPW before today. I just seen the highlights on youtube for Wrestle Kingdom V (it is listed as 6, but the comments said it is 5). I loved it.

I hope GFW will be trying to build new talent. I don't want any TNA or WWE guys.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Dragon said:


> I have never watched any NJPW before today. I just seen the highlights on youtube for Wrestle Kingdom V (it is listed as 6, but the comments said it is 5). I loved it.
> 
> I hope GFW will be trying to build new talent. I don't want any TNA or WWE guys.


Sorry but you have to have some tna guys to pretty much help bulid the new ones up, the problem is you cannot just rely on those guys long term, but trust me NJPW has Aj Styles, and it worked out, so why can it not work out for GFW in the short term.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Cliffy said:


> Jeff will take the dome footage and shop it round to TV networks passing it off as his own.
> 
> Look i can draw 40,000 fans. GIVE ME A TV DEAL!
> 
> Typical carny style :lol


Man love me some carnys mainly because that is where Andre the Giant I think started out.


----------



## Dragon

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



RobertRoodeFan said:


> Sorry but you have to have some tna guys to pretty much help bulid the new ones up, the problem is you cannot just rely on those guys long term, but trust me NJPW has Aj Styles, and it worked out, so why can it not work out for GFW in the short term.


I don't mind having Aj, Amazing red, maybe a few others. But I wouldn't want them to be what the company is built around.

If TNA goes under, I don't want to see Bobby Roode, Abyss, Bully Ray, Devon, Matt Hardy etc. They have had their time.


----------



## Dragon

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I know most people will think its a stupid idea, but I think Jarrett should try to get Bill Goldberg. Even if the contract was only for a few matches, the return of Goldberg would probably spark a lot of interest in old wrestling fans.

It most likely isn't even a consideration for Jarrett, but its something I would like to see.


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Dragon said:


> I know most people will think its a stupid idea, but I think Jarrett should try to get Bill Goldberg. Even if the contract was only for a few matches, the return of Goldberg would probably spark a lot of interest in old wrestling fans.
> 
> It most likely isn't even a consideration for Jarrett, but its something I would like to see.


Not a bad idea but who does he work against in 2014?


----------



## Dragon

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



SOR said:


> Not a bad idea but who does he work against in 2014?


Aj Styles could probably have a good match with him.

Cm Punk, if he joins.

I don't know about NJPW or AAA, so I couldn't say. But from seeing a couple clips on youtube, Im sure theirs plenty of talent in those companies who would work well.


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Dragon said:


> Aj Styles could probably have a good match with him.
> 
> Cm Punk, if he joins.
> 
> I don't know about NJPW or AAA, so I couldn't say. But from seeing a couple clips on youtube, Im sure theirs plenty of talent in those companies who would work well.


I've always enjoyed matches featuring Goldberg where he's wrestling a bigger guy. For example his matches with Scott Steiner are fantastic.

I'm struggling to think of any big men out there who could have a decent match with Goldberg and have star power.


----------



## Dragon

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



SOR said:


> I've always enjoyed matches featuring Goldberg where he's wrestling a bigger guy. For example his matches with Scott Steiner are fantastic.
> 
> I'm struggling to think of any big men out there who could have a decent match with Goldberg and have star power.


Maybe a one off match with Vader. They are both popular with the Japanese crowd.

I to liked his matches with Steiner.

Kurt Angle, not bigger then Goldberg but could have a good match.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

So Global Force is doing the Tokyo Dome Show? 

Hmmmm. That will be interesting. I might have to check this out just to see what's up.


----------



## bleedingmonk

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I wonder if they are doing this show for whatever revenue they get from the ppv buys in north america. I dont think they will get a lot of money from it but may help them get started.


----------



## skynetwins1990

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I have uverse so I'm definitely going to check out their ppv!


----------



## Denny Crane

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

If I'm going to a Japan show with Goldberg then I would probably try to get Bob Sapp to be his opponent. Here in the US, I would try probably Ken Shamrock. Those two would spark some interest I think.


----------



## shandcraig

People need to realize omce jj gets a deal.this company will have a global roster caliber. So its going to suctely feel world wide legit. All these partners will send its top guys to gfw.bam its going to have a very diverse roster.its not going to be based around aj.though im sure at start he will get a push.the guy finaly figured himself out and its a great character. Hes popular now and drawing.plus a stab at tna so why not.he has a global popularity now so.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Any idea on who the investors are?


----------



## Super Sonic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Meltzer:



> Jeff Jarrett and Global Force Wrestling officially announced what had been reported here for some time, that the 1/4 Tokyo Dome show will air on PPV in the U.S. and Canada.
> 
> “GFW Presents New Japan Pro Wrestling’s Wrestle Kingdom 9" will air both live, at 2 a.m. Eastern and 11 p.m. Pacific time on 1/4, which is a late Saturday night/early Sunday morning time slot, starting one hour after the completion of UFC 182, the Jon Jones vs. Daniel Cormier show.
> 
> It will also be replayed in the traditional Sunday PPV time slot, but one hour earlier, from 7-11 p.m. Eastern time.
> 
> All major carriers in the U.S. and Canada have agreed to get the show. The price was not announced. Originally the price was to be $24.95, but there were negotiations going on where that could change.
> 
> At this point we don’t have any information on how the show will be marketed, as nobody has ever been able to successfully do live PPV pro wrestling events without television backing since the early UFCs. Nobody is expecting big numbers and if they could get 10,000 buys, it would be considered a home run. The plan is not for one show, but to start doing this regularly, if the first show is any kind of success. Whether that would be the monthly PPVs, a big four of Invasion Attack, G-1 Climax finals, King of Pro Wrestling and Wrestle Kingdom, once a year, or never again, will depend on what type of interest this show gets.
> 
> There will be announcing in both English and Japanese, the latter to alleviate the super hardcore fan who prefers it in its authentic form.
> 
> The negative is the four-hour window. As anyone who watches New Japan shows knows, their big shows are usually four-and-a-half hours and Tokyo Domes closer to five hours. Given all the talent in the promotion, plus the pageantry with the long and elaborate entrances, they will have to cut back on match time to hit four hours, causing them to rush through prelims. Another question would be if they will break Japan tradition and run a show with no intermission, which at least would give them about 20 more minutes to work with, which they’ll need.
> 
> There is also a lot of political stuff going on regarding the ROH talent and the Tokyo Dome show. Everyone has a different story on what is going on. Jeff Jarrett and Scott D’Amore met with Joe Koff, the ROH CEO, in Baltimore last week. It was described to me in the end as more of an introduction and shake hands meeting with nothing decided. No deal was reached regarding ROH helping promote the show on its TV in the weeks after Final Battle, which will be ROH’s second live PPV show.
> 
> Even more confusing right now is the plight of ROH talent on the Tokyo Dome show. Nothing is for sure, but we do know that Kyle O’Reilly, Bobby Fish and the ROH champion at the time were all earmarked for the show, which was to include both ROH and NWA title defenses, besides those of the Japanese belts.
> 
> The talent expected to be on the show from ROH was told that as things stood, they would still be on the show but their match would not air on PPV into the U.S., meaning the matches (believed to be two bouts although nothing is confirmed at press time for any ROH talent on the show) would be dark matches. That’s both good and bad. The ROH matches will probably be good matches, plus, with Fish & O’Reilly winning the Super Junior tag team tournament on 11/3 in Gifu over The Young Bucks, they were supposed to be involved in the IWGP jr. tag team title match at the Tokyo Dome coming off their title shot at the 11/8 Power Struggle show with Alex Shelley & Kushida.
> 
> Fish & O’Reilly winning the tournament would indicate New Japan booker Gedo was going with the idea they would be on the Dome show. If they weren’t, the Young Bucks could have gone over instead.
> 
> One ROH source said that everything is in flux but at the end of the day, everything will work out. Another person involved in the situation said that they believe, by the show time, it will all work out as well, but right now there is an issue in the sense Sinclair doesn’t really understand wrestling. The feeling is it will hopefully be worked out.
> 
> To a wrestling fan, it’s a no-brainer to have ROH talent appearing on the second biggest pro wrestling event of the year, and nothing looks more major league than tearing down the house before 35,000 or more people on an international stage to make you look like legitimate stars as opposed to guys working for a distant No. 3 U.S. promotion.
> 
> But from a businessman point of few, it’s very different. This is ROH contracted talent that is not supposed to appear on iPPV or PPVs for any other company. They’ve let it slide with the New Japan shows in the past since it was only iPPV and a very small audience outside Japan watching.
> 
> But it can be looked at that ROH is in the PPV business and New Japan is in the PPV business working with Global Force Wrestling. The show is “GFW” branded, and if GFW gets off the ground, they will be competitors to ROH vying for the No. 2 or No. 3 slot in the North American market. Plus, it appears GFW will have the leg up on ROH when it comes to working with New Japan if GFW gets a television deal and starts up as a promotion. While one can argue it can be best for all concerned for GFW, ROH and TNA to all be cooperative with each other rather than adversarial, alliances like that in wrestling historically end up being short-lived, and that’s when they aren’t promoting in the same area. With all three groups promoting nationally, an alliance, while good on paper, will be difficult to maintain because of the competitive situation they are all put in. Plus, GFW and New Japan together, and ROH, are both trying to run regular PPVs.
> 
> With the two shows four weeks apart, the New Japan show on PPV can be construed as competition for Final Battle. But more in 2015, if GFW gets off the ground, or New Japan’s show is successful, they and ROH will be competing for the same very small hardcore fan base.
> 
> Joe Koff of ROH told us that he doesn’t see it as a story at this point because nobody from ROH is officially booked on the Tokyo Dome show at this time and there’s nothing to talk about until that deal is made.
> 
> Two other sources said airfare for some ROH talent has already been purchased by New Japan, which makes things awkward.
> 
> ROH talent affected by this, which includes Fish, O’Reilly and Cole are said to be privately very down about all this, as one could imagine. Not just appearing at the Dome before the largest crowd and biggest show they’ve ever been on, but the ability to have it also air in the U.S. and try and have a great match could be career highlights for them.
> 
> The one thing is that if it does work out that the ROH talent can’t be on the American PPV, which would mean they would likely be in pre-show dark matches from the U.S. standpoint, the four-hour window for the show will mean there would be less time constraints. Even at five hours they are likely to have to rush the undercard matches through because of how loaded the show is expected to be.
> 
> But New Japan has already pushed a 4 p.m. start time in Tokyo, which is 2 a.m. Eastern. So for this to happen, it would mean New Japan would have to change the start time of its show, plus work with time constraints on its biggest show of the year that they’ve never had to worry about.
> 
> Still, there are always going to be issues if New Japan tries to break into foreign markets, particularly the U.S. market.
> 
> An interesting note is that the announcement of the Dome show on U.S. PPV got almost no coverage in Japan until New Japan owner Takaaki Kidani called a press conference with media.
> 
> The time slot will be an issue to all but the audience that already follows New Japan, which is very small in the U.S. There isn’t a big audience that will purchase a PPV on tape when the results are already out there and there’s a good chance the video will be able to be accessed in places before the Sunday night feed. The one thing with Bound for Glory, which based on very limited numbers, looks to have been down 40 percent this year from the prior year and 70 percent from two years ago (more because the show wasn’t promoted as well), is that the footage wasn’t available before it aired on delay, although the results were.
> 
> There are talks with Jim Ross and Mike Tenay continuing. With Ross, I’m thinking the deal will either be done or not within the next week or two, but with an offer said to be tied to buys because of the limited budget, that could be difficult. With Tenay, I just can’t see him making a deal until TNA makes its television deal, and then starts making offers to the people no longer under contract. At this stage, Tenay is under contract for voice overs of shows through 11/19, which is the final first-run TNA show, until a new TV would go into place in January, if such a deal is signed.
> 
> With UStream no longer airing New Japan shows and the Niconico web site being far too difficult to navigate for a non-Japanese unless you are someone who just has to watch it, there is a potential niche business for Jarrett and New Japan. There are those in ROH frustrated because they had an existing promotion with television and could have cultivated the same thing, particularly coming off the success of the New York and Toronto joint-promotional shows earlier this year.
> 
> If it was me, I’d do a deal where the Korakuen Hall shows for the most part, or perhaps others if they see fit, that are already airing in Japan anyway, would broadcast live for free on the New Japan U.S. site or a GFW site, using English language commentary. The idea would be like traditional wrestling, and New Japan does a good job with that, with all the tags on those shows pushing the PPV matches. I’d broadcast all the PPVs once a month on the Internet for maybe $20 to $25. I’d also do a similar G-1 package and also PPV maybe the final show of Fantastica Mania, or when they do the big doubles (split the main matches into two shows in a month as they did a couple of times last year), maybe offer a package of both for $30 type of thing. That way, even if the economics don’t work for 12 live PPVs a year, and that probably isn’t a good idea, the free shows can hopefully cultivate a small audience that will buy the iPPVs, and also perhaps generate enough to where they can do a decent number of buys for the four big ones. It’s still a risk, because TNA had two hours of prime time TV with 1.2 to 1.5 million viewers, with English promos and even people who were well known major stars, and wasn’t able to maintain a traditional 12-show a year PPV business. And today, WWE has changed the fans’ perception of the“value” of watching a major show.


----------



## panzowf

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

God, I'm excited for the future with these companies. I know this will never happen, but imagine if NJPW, GFW and ROH all merged. Holy shit, would that be fun to watch. Also, give them good financial backing and Jim Ross on commentary, and you got a new Monday Night War on your hands.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Those companies merging would be terrible for the wrestlers involve. Basically 3 companies becoming 1.


----------



## RKing85

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Yep. The more places to work that actually have people interested in them, the better.


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

All i know is over all this company still needs to have Belts. Imagine all these companies having wrestlers around the world facing off in this global company GFW. You would be a world wide legit world champion.Put the wwe belt to shame

Global force wrestling - world championship
Global force wrestling - world Tag team championship 
Global force wrestling - International championship.

So its like a secondary belt that represents your country if your the champ.But the world champion is more of a world wide presence.Plus the international belt could be more of a continuous defending belt.Well world belt is only for a few events


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Dragon said:


> I don't mind having Aj, Amazing red, maybe a few others. But I wouldn't want them to be what the company is built around.
> 
> If TNA goes under, I don't want to see Bobby Roode, Abyss, Bully Ray, Devon, Matt Hardy etc. They have had their time.


I can understand bully, abyss, Devon matt, but cmon why not Roode, the guy has done good work and a lot of times has been given shit, the guy still deserves to be on national tv for at least a couple of years. There are a lot of people blaming him, but he has done nothing but good work, he is a lackluster face and still is doing pretty good to overcome the stupid change.


----------



## Super Sonic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I'm a promoter and TNA dies, I'm making calls immediately to the agents of Roode, Aries, and Jeff Hardy before anyone else.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Super Sonic said:


> I'm a promoter and TNA dies, I'm making calls immediately to the agents of Roode, Aries, and Jeff Hardy before anyone else.


Agreed plus the idea by many is just to throw guys on tv and say okay Like this guy, when it does not work that way, it never has, you need established talent, wwe can build their talent from scratch but they never just give anything they build theirs up and give them time most of the time, only Brock Leasner and taker got over getting quick pushes, but they were just amazing and they beat established talent . Also if you notice a lot of good indy guys are not going to national televised promotions based in America because if you become to well known wwe will not pick you up, so they may have not choice. If they are only able to get terrible talent, and I don't care if their orginal talent, if they suck they suck. I think the only indy guys are going to get are talent who realize they are not going to get to wwe, there are going to be some good ones, but even the good ones, you can't have do it on their own.


----------



## LadPro

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Super Sonic said:


> I'm a promoter and TNA dies, I'm making calls immediately to the agents of Roode, Aries, and Jeff Hardy before anyone else.


Agreed. Throw in Alberto Del Rio and AJ Styles, and you've got basically an All-Star team of main eventers.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Yeah i'm with Dragon, i don't want them stockpiling the TNA failures.


----------



## heyman deciple

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

You don't want this feeling like tna version 2.

That being said AJ Styles would be a great addition as he has created a buzz for himself beyond TNA thanks to his New Japan run.

Gail Kim... Is arguably the best woman wrestler on television in north America with D'amore involved I could see room for her.

Sabin... Who I like is damaged goods.

Daniels and Kazarian... Great entertaining team... But also damaged goods.

Joe... Damaged goods.

Team 3d... Every upstart needs a good nostalgia act, they fill that. Plus Bully is an amazing promo.

Young Bucks... Best team in the biz, must have.

Aries... Arguably damaged goods but he might be worth a chance.

Joey and Candice... Best woman wrestler I. The biz period... And her friend Joseph Ryan

Now understand when I say damaged goods I don't mean these people aren't talented because they are but some of them have that tna stench of failure on them and you don't want too much infection your perception as a product because than TNA's bad rep becomes your bad rep

If I'm Jeff Jarrett I'm focusing more on guys I can filter in from New Japan, AAA, and stars from the top indies like PWG, Evolve, Chikara, ect. Than TNA castoffs.

We've already seen a show with a mix of those guys and it failed. Gives us something new.


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I disagree with all of you wanting like half the TNA roster.I think thats a mistake except for the small select few that have so much to give and grow like Bobby Roode Or Aries that deserve to be main event all the way. 

Guys like AJ are acutely very relevant to be in GFW because he is now a global star and drawing on the other side of the world. Plus GFW is already heavily working with New japan. It just makes sense to push the guy. Specialy with him finally finding his great character .Basically took TNA shitting on him. Same sorta thing as Austin in wcw ha


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I think they need to stay away from the top TNA guys. I'd probably take AJ andAries from there and maybe Hardy but the last thing you want is to be known as the home of ex TNA talents.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

NO BOBBY ROODE!! ARE you kidding me you want to deny this guy because of some fucking myth created by Jim Cornett who was wrong about Aj Styles said he had the tna "stink", that is one of biggest myths out there. Roode in fact by most people I have seen as been seen as one of tna's best, and is seen as a successful wrestlers in the company. He is seen as one of tna's successes. Also you guys want tna to go under because there is other work opportunities out there and they can find success, but then you want to deny guys like Roode and Storm to be in GFW another work place that is on national tv and deny them this outside success because those guys have some stink that Aj Styles proved was a myth. My opinion if you prove to be good and can do something from GFW then GFW should sign you to a contract no matter if your former wwe, tna or an indy guy. Just because some random indy guy does good on the indies does not mean they should just be handed a spot, they should earn it. I can understand someone like Joe who's passion has been sapped, or Abyss who flat out sucks. However a lot of the tna guys were not really given a fair shake, so why not give them a shot for the few years of their prime they have left. Roode does not have much time left, neither does Storm but if they prove they can still cut the mustard then for a least a few years they deserve to be there. If joe suddenly gets in shape and proves he can help draw money then he deserves a shot to. GFW should consider people like EC3, Roode, Storm, Areis, Spud, the wolves(as a manager because I feel like those guys have something left to give, that is not even going to be half the roster. Hell I would bring in Bad Inflence for a year have them be your tag champs, have a young team beat them and win the belts then pretty much let them go. I am not saying the future should be centered around, Aj, roode, and Storm, but they can help put over the younger guys. Trust me, you are not going to do any of these indy guys any favors by saying LIKE THIS GUY he is good by having them beat other indy guys you need them to beat guys like Roode, Storm, Aj, hell look at Lucha underground they are building around Richott, who did they have him beat former wwe star John Morrison.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Cliffy said:


> Yeah i'm with Dragon, i don't want them stockpiling the TNA failures.


They are not failures, I can understand dropping guys who lack like Joe and Abyss, but not picking up Roode just because he was in tna, you have stated you want tna to go under, it is better for the wrestlers there, but then you start wanting to deny guys who may prove to be good for GFW and help them just because Jim Cornette hates tna so much he willing to hurt the guys there reputation. AJ Styles has proven time and time again there is not tna stink. The reason why Abyss sucks is not because he is in tna because he sucks now. Hell if Aj can overcome the tna stink why not Roode and Storm have better mic skills.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



heyman deciple said:


> You don't want this feeling like tna version 2.
> 
> That being said AJ Styles would be a great addition as he has created a buzz for himself beyond TNA thanks to his New Japan run.
> 
> Gail Kim... Is arguably the best woman wrestler on television in north America with D'amore involved I could see room for her.
> 
> Sabin... Who I like is damaged goods.
> 
> Daniels and Kazarian... Great entertaining team... But also damaged goods.
> 
> Joe... Damaged goods.
> 
> Team 3d... Every upstart needs a good nostalgia act, they fill that. Plus Bully is an amazing promo.
> 
> Young Bucks... Best team in the biz, must have.
> 
> Aries... Arguably damaged goods but he might be worth a chance.
> 
> Joey and Candice... Best woman wrestler I. The biz period... And her friend Joseph Ryan
> 
> Now understand when I say damaged goods I don't mean these people aren't talented because they are but some of them have that tna stench of failure on them and you don't want too much infection your perception as a product because than TNA's bad rep becomes your bad rep
> 
> If I'm Jeff Jarrett I'm focusing more on guys I can filter in from New Japan, AAA, and stars from the top indies like PWG, Evolve, Chikara, ect. Than TNA castoffs.
> 
> We've already seen a show with a mix of those guys and it failed. Gives us something new.


Here is the issue I have, I agree with Joe, but Daneils and Kaz have no stink. I really think GFW should give tna guys a shot in to in the company. I really think guys like Roode, Storm, have something to give. I think you can bring in Daneils and Kaz for a year and have them win the tag titles lose them to the young bucks and be on there way.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Its all about if the wrestler fits the company vision.

Roode is a must have if available. Roode is at his PEAK right now as a performer.

Storm-I would only bring him in as a color commentator. No value as a wrestler(in a non TNA promotion). Time to transition into a new career for him.

Daniels in, Kazarian out. I think Daniels still has a lot to give as a single wrestler despite his age. His promo ability is still top notch and it's hard to find a great promo guy. Kazarian is playing Robin to Daniels Batman right now. Not really big on him. Bad Influence as a tag team is getting old. See no room for him.

Team 3d is done, Bully Ray would make a decent mid card act though.

Joe, I would bring him in as an agent but that's it.

Styles, main eventer but I wouldn't build around him.

Aries, great talent and would make a great job guy for the new talents.

Young Bucks- fun spotty tag team, must have wrestlers.

Michael Elgin,Red Dragon,and Adam Cole contracts is about to end. 

The problem relying on other companies wrestlers is the schedule. Global Force would have to make sure their tapings doesn't conflict with New Japan,AAA and other partners.


----------



## Memphis Fan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Bobby Fish and Kyle O' Reilly recently resigned with ROH . 


Adam Cole is in a ROH title match at Final Battle . Word is that Cole will regain the title at Final Battle and defended at Wrestle Kingdom. ROH just paid for Elgin's work visa and he is starting a new program . I don't or see Daniels , Kaz , Styles and the Young Bucks leaving either .I doubt anyone is leaving ROH for GFW . THe talent would try to work for both promotion . 

Jarrett is seeking talent sharing agreement with ROH . It would be the same deal as NJPW and AAA. Starting a talent war with ROH would not be in GFW best interest .


----------



## LadPro

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

GFW seems like it may be too much.

They've partnered with a too many companies already. Companies that, here in the States, no one has heard of.

If GFW is "GFW Presents (insert foreign promotion's event name here)," then there really is no point in GFW.


----------



## WBS

the point is to present those unknown / known international companies to the US market


----------



## Defrost

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

No way they're gonna be able to show the entire Tokyo Dome show in 4 hours


----------



## Dragon

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Denny Crane said:


> If I'm going to a Japan show with Goldberg then I would probably try to get Bob Sapp to be his opponent. Here in the US, I would try probably Ken Shamrock. Those two would spark some interest I think.


Yeah Bob Sapp is a good choice.

I haven't seen Vader in awhile. If he is still able to go, I think Vader vs Goldberg would draw big in Japan.


----------



## WBS

tomorrow they will announce who will be doing the English commentary for WK9!


----------



## LadPro

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

My guess is that Jim Ross will be on commentary, and I hope he's joined by either Chael Sonnen or Todd Kenelly.



Defrost said:


> No way they're gonna be able to show the entire Tokyo Dome show in 4 hours


The U.S. broadcast is 3 hours. They're taking the intermission(s) and a few other things out.


----------



## Dragon

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Would anyone like to see, Davey Boy Smith Jr, Cody Hall and Jesse White in GFW?


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Dragon said:


> Would anyone like to see, Davey Boy Smith Jr, Cody Hall and Jesse White in GFW?


Davey Jr yes. I think he's great.


----------



## Memphis Fan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



SOR said:


> Davey Jr yes. I think he's great.


Davey Boy Smith would be great . He is a new Japan talent , so I could see him working with Jarrett. White and Hall are too green. They need to spend time working indies .


----------



## Creative name

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Well Jim Ross is official


----------



## WBS

well this is huge for gfw wrestling no doubt about it!


----------



## Oakue

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I think that's great. For Ross. For wrestling. For Jarrett.


----------



## PrinceLobster

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Wow. Now that is really cool. Will he be there in person or just dubbed elsewhere?


----------



## Denny Crane

I think he said if we was going to do it that he would be there in person. Now I wonder who they partner with him? I think it will be a commentator for Ring of Honor, maybe Nigel or Corino since they will have a lot of wrestlers on the card to make sure they are hyped to the US audience.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Start the rumors of Ross being the announcer for the promotion.


----------



## Toonami4Life

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



PrinceLobster said:


> Wow. Now that is really cool. Will he be there in person or just dubbed elsewhere?


The plan is for the show to be shown live, so I believe he'll be heading to Japan for it.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Ross with either McGuinness or Corino would be brilliant

Really like the trailer and Ross being involved is big news


----------



## HogansHeroes

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Mike Tenay and Jim Ross were the team they wanted according to Meltzer (who is best friends with Tenay, so I'd assume its a credible opinion), and were in talks with Tenay. And it makes sense, given the relationship between Tenay and Jarrett.


----------



## WBS

Jim Ross will be announcing from The Tokyo Dome, it's official. Tenay, motivated for sure, could be a good choice.


----------



## [email protected]

I don't understand. So....GFW is going to be presenting foreign products and attempt to garner internet in said products in order to.... what? Bring them all together under and umbrella that contracts with them all? I understand the premise.


----------



## HogansHeroes

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



[email protected] said:


> I don't understand. So....GFW is going to be presenting foreign products and attempt to garner internet in said products in order to.... what? Bring them all together under and umbrella that contracts with them all? I understand the premise.


They are working with New Japan to put the GFW name out there while they look for a TV deal. If they find a TV deal, GFW will be a promotion like WWE, TNA, WCW and every other, that runs weekly TV shows and the odd PPV.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Getting a tv deal on a major network is the hard part. I think Global wrestling federation was the last promotion to start on a major channel right away. LU on Unimas is big but that's in spanish.


----------



## S.MACK

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Creative name said:


> Well Jim Ross is official


Big move, credibility of GFW just shot right up


----------



## almostfamous

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I'm really excited that this is all actually happening. Not often that I can say that about pro wrestling recently.


----------



## lolomanolo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I'm not sure how deep JR's knowledge of NJPW is but he's a pro so I'm sure he'll do his research, I just hope whoever they pair him with can keep up.


----------



## RKing85

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

mother fucker.

Want to get this show (english tv version) now cause JR is calling it, but I really don't want to give Jarrett any of my money. Decsions decisions.


----------



## Defrost

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I am drastically lowering my expectations for this show based on the 4 hour news. No way Shinsuke vs Ibushi, and Tanahashi vs Okada are gonna be near what they've done in the past knowing how rushed those matches will be at that point in the show.


----------



## Jaysfromnyc

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

J.R. is too Southern for New Japan. I'm skeptical of him knowing about the New Japan style and history. The best product for him to call outside of WWE is a Southern style. He would be a perfect fit the NWA.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Ross would fit well in TNA lol


----------



## luminaire

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

It's always funny to hear Jim Ross say "Tokyo"


----------



## Toonami4Life

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

He's done Japanese Wrestling before, he called The Dome Shows in the 90s with Starrcade. I think he'll be more like he was in NWA/WCW his style will be than WWE. I'm sure they'll give him a good partner to help him with it.


----------



## RockStarDud

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



S.MACK said:


> Big move, credibility of GFW just shot right up


I disagree... The GFW has no credibility. Jarrett inked a deal for the broadcast rights to WK9 in the US and Canada. 

While he's using the GFW name the organization has done nothing in terms of being its own promotion. They haven't signed 1 wrestler or held 1 show. Right Now GFW is nothing more then M1-Global.

I'm curious if GFW is even a Wrestling Promotion or if its sometype of Management Broadcast Company.


----------



## LadPro

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Where did the video of AJ Styles talking about Jim Ross calling one of his matches and saying "IT'S ABOUT DAMN TIME!" go? It was uploaded to the GFW account and taken down shortly thereafter.

EDIT: Found it. It appears they just took it off the Facebook page for some reason...


----------



## hgr423

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Toonami4Life said:


> He's done Japanese Wrestling before, he called The Dome Shows in the 90s with Starrcade. I think he'll be more like he was in NWA/WCW his style will be than WWE. I'm sure they'll give him a good partner to help him with it.


Didn't JR call this show in 1992 when WCW helped get it broadcast on PPV?


----------



## bADaSSaTTiTuDE

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

So when does this GFW stuff kick off? Does it have a channel yet? If so what channel?

I heard the news with JR is gonna be a commentator for some event aligned with GFW, but what about this company as a whole. When the fuck does it go on T.V. and what channel is it gonna be on?


----------



## SuzukiGUN

I wonder if there will be a carrier for us UK fans


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

This is great news. So GFW is gonna broadcast different promotions on PPV/TV?


----------



## Cliffy

I don't see why Jr wouldn't stick around if they do get a 1 hour show on a decent network.


----------



## CoRyP2008

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



RockStarDud said:


> I disagree... The GFW has no credibility. Jarrett inked a deal for the broadcast rights to WK9 in the US and Canada.
> 
> While he's using the GFW name the organization has done nothing in terms of being its own promotion. They haven't signed 1 wrestler or held 1 show. Right Now GFW is nothing more then M1-Global.
> 
> I'm curious if GFW is even a Wrestling Promotion or if its sometype of Management Broadcast Company.


I'm guessing they're going to be more of a vehicle to distribute overseas pay per views/events here in the United States with a handful of super-shows held in the states. But whatever they end up officially becoming, I don't think it's going to be the traditional weekly TV wrestling show like TNA or WWE are.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

They need to promote all the major AAA shows on ppv too.


----------



## PrinceLobster

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



bADaSSaTTiTuDE said:


> So when does this GFW stuff kick off? Does it have a channel yet? If so what channel?
> 
> I heard the news with JR is gonna be a commentator for some event aligned with GFW, but what about this company as a whole. When the fuck does it go on T.V. and what channel is it gonna be on?


We're a long way off any of that yet, general opinion is that GFW presenting NJPW will be instrumental in getting them a TV deal for their own product, if that's even their agenda.


----------



## RockStarDud

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



PrinceLobster said:


> We're a long way off any of that yet, general opinion is that GFW presenting NJPW will be instrumental in getting them a TV deal for their own product, if that's even their agenda.


I dont even think GFW will have its own product. It looks to me that Jarrett realized he could make a bunch of money getting other Promotions TV and PPV deals. Honestly it looks like jarrett is creating his version of M1 Global.


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



RockStarDud said:


> I dont even think GFW will have its own product. It looks to me that Jarrett realized he could make a bunch of money getting other Promotions TV and PPV deals. Honestly it looks like jarrett is creating his version of M1 Global.



Either way he will get a deal one day. This is to brilliant to not work. All promotions willing all over the world bringing its best talent to GFW. Will make an amazing wrestling show weekly.


----------



## RockStarDud

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



shandcraig said:


> Either way he will get a deal one day. This is to brilliant to not work. All promotions willing all over the world bringing its best talent to GFW. Will make an amazing wrestling show weekly.


A deal for what??? He has no product.

Jarrett is selling his experience with getting TNA international TV deals and PPV's. 

GFW presents Wrestle Kingdom 9.... Jarrett isn't doing much except signing deals and publicizing the event. 

He's basically his own version of the NWA without the Titles and the Wrestlers.


----------



## LadPro

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

They've stated several times that they're looking for a TV deal. I don't know what it will be about, though...

8 promotions they've already signed with bunched up into a bunch of one-hour weekly television bologna. Doesn't sound great.

I don't know what the intentions are, but I'm glad as shit they're letting me see AJ Styles on my fucking TV again. This may be the last time.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

JR makes ANY big moment better.


----------



## Hencheman_21

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

It is starting to look to me like GWF will be a "GWF Presents" situation much like some directors attach their names to movies that they had no hand in simply to help bring in viewers. As far as a GWF TV show I can see it be somewhat on par with the old ABC Wide World of Sports. By that I mean they will not show their own programming but shows from different promotions around the world. One week NJPW, another AAA and another it will be something from Europe or Africa maybe.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Hencheman_21 said:


> It is starting to look to me like GWF will be a "GWF Presents" situation much like some directors attach their names to movies that they had no hand in simply to help bring in viewers. As far as a GWF TV show I can see it be somewhat on par with the old ABC Wide World of Sports. By that I mean they will not show their own programming but shows from different promotions around the world. One week NJPW, another AAA and another it will be something from Europe or Africa maybe.


That would be awesome but I doubt it. They are looking for places to do shows.


----------



## Hencheman_21

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> That would be awesome but I doubt it. They are looking for places to do shows.


Well he may still have the idea of his own promotion but that might not be a reality. I mean what good is a place to hold a show with no roster. It is even likely the place could hold another promotions show here in the USA. Much like how NJPW did a cross promotion with RoH but it would be pretty much an NJPW, or other promotion, exclusive show.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



LadPro said:


> Where did the video of AJ Styles talking about Jim Ross calling one of his matches and saying "IT'S ABOUT DAMN TIME!" go? It was uploaded to the GFW account and taken down shortly thereafter.
> 
> EDIT: Found it. It appears they just took it off the Facebook page for some reason...


Jim Ross calling an AJ Styles match...never thought that would ever happen! 

I don't know what the ultimate game plan with GFW is. Is Jarrett just going to make deals with all the international feds, get them all into some sort of working agreement and help them promote shows in America and orchestrate cross promotions? 

I don't know, but this is the first thing they've done that sounds cool, so here's hoping we get something nice & different out of it.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

It sounds like a more modern day NWA. It has potential, but I'm not sure how much of a shelf life this has because it would all depend on the stability of the individual companies.


----------



## Oakue

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

A "GFW Presents" is not a bad thing if that's what they're destined to be. I'm sure they want their own shows, but if it doesn't happen this is not a bad idea at all. Taking worldwide wrestling broadcasts and presenting them in English to an English speaking audience, perhaps with Jim Ross doing at least some of them...well I don't see anything to dislike about that. It could lead to many things.


----------



## Qfury

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I would be most happy about a new wrestling promotion instead of a presenter for other promotions around the world.


----------



## WBS

ROH's talents are appearing on the GFW video promos for WrestleKingdom 9,so I think a kind of a deal has been made between GFW and ROH.


----------



## RockStarDud

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WBS said:


> ROH's talents are appearing on the GFW video promos for WrestleKingdom 9,so I think a kind of a deal has been made between GFW and ROH.


Nope.... What ROH talent are appearing in videos for GFW? Guys signed to New Japan?

AJ Styles - Former IWGP Champ
Red Dragon - IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Champs
The Young Bucks - Former IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Champs


----------



## LadPro

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Qfury said:


> I would be most happy about a new wrestling promotion instead of a presenter for other promotions around the world.


Same, but I'm hoping/thinking it'll be both.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

It all makes sense now. GFW is not , i repeat NOT a wrestling company, rather an advertising (marketing) promotion to push other companies. Perhaps it will be an independent company oneday but for now, it's clearly Jeff Jarrett, putting together ppvs, etc...and trying to get credit for doing so hence the "GFW presents" moniker...

I'll admit the addition of Jim Ross has me interested in the ppv.


----------



## Heel To Face

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Anyone have a link or know how much this ppv is going to cost?


----------



## TheHidden01

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I was hoping this would be a full on promotion, but hey, who knows, maybe this PPV at the very least can open a door to JR doing commentary for NJPW, that would be so awesome (not getting my hopes up )

TH


----------



## Hera

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



RockStarDud said:


> Nope.... What ROH talent are appearing in videos for GFW? Guys signed to New Japan?
> 
> AJ Styles - Former IWGP Champ
> Red Dragon - IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Champs
> The Young Bucks - Former IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Champs


reDRagon are under contract with ROH. They aren't signed with New Japan. They appear on behalf of ROH. The Jr. Tag Title match might get blocked out on PPV because of them. Styles vs Naito won't be and it seems as if the ROH title won't be defended at WK after all. The Jr. Tag Title match is probably going to open the show so that is what you'd miss if something isn't worked out.


----------



## LadPro

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Heel To Face said:


> Anyone have a link or know how much this ppv is going to cost?


I think I remember reading it was gonna be $34.99.


----------



## Lariatoh!

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

JR calling wrestle kingdom is going to be godly. Can't wait for it!


----------



## amhlilhaus

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

this is going to be great, as long as they don't cut the matches too much. the top couple matches and probably the roh guys will make the ppv.

can't see them putting 4 hours plus on the ppv.


----------



## LadPro

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



amhlilhaus said:


> this is going to be great, as long as they don't cut the matches too much. the top couple matches and *probably the roh guys will make the ppv.*
> 
> can't see them putting 4 hours plus on the ppv.


I don't think ROH/New Japan ever got it worked it. I don't think the ROH guys will be there, or at least not on the GFW/WK9 North American broadcast.


----------



## Sykova

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

So is this what GFW will be? Just a random host of international shows? It makes sense now after all of the deals he struck. I wanted it to have a set roster, it's own TV show, and its own PPVs. And to have J.R. as the head commentator, that would be amazing (and it seems AJ is on board)

All of this international stuff just tends to get confusing. for me at least...


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

They'll operate as a wrestling company once they sign a TV deal.

As explained before.


----------



## WBS

Well, if it's true that there's no agreement between GFW - ROH - NJPW, as someone is saying, then I don't understand why ROH contracted talents are appearing on GFW's videos talking about JR doing commentary for their matches...


----------



## WBS

Cliffy said:


> They'll operate as a wrestling company once they sign a TV deal.
> 
> As explained before.


yeah this should be clear by now for everyone to understand


----------



## lolomanolo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WBS said:


> Well, if it's true that there's no agreement between GFW - ROH - NJPW, as someone is saying, then I don't understand why ROH contracted talents are appearing on GFW's videos talking about JR doing commentary for their matches...


Yeah, I hope it's false because I don't want to pay for this thing and miss out on the junior tag title match.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Is GFW the second company Alberto Del Rio will be signing to? They do have the AAA alliance. I could see it happening. AAA owns part of Lucha Underground.


----------



## WBS

at this point it's seems that Jarrett is more focused on the NJPW deal only, and besides the first announcement the AAA agreement hasn't evolved into nothing concrete for now.


----------



## Dragon

Does anyone else not care about JR as commentator. I have always found him a little annoying.


----------



## Hera

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Dragon said:


> Does anyone else not care about JR as commentator. I have always found him a little annoying.


I don't care because there is a 0% chance JR will know as much as me. As such nothing will be expanded. Not to mention I want to hear Nogami freak the fuck out over title changes. I don't know if I'll watch the whole show twice but I'll certain watch a few matches in both languages. I'm really hoping that they somehow manage to get Tenay because a motivated Tenay is very good when it comes to doing background information so JR could really focus on just calling stuff. 

A very small update about the ROH/GFW/NJPW situation:
http://www.njpw.co.jp/news/detail.php?nid=12756

Sugabayashi (president of New Japan) met with The COO of ROH to discuss further plans between the two companies. New Japan mentioned Global Wars and War of the Worlds or whatever the names of the shows were that had Okada, Tananhashi, Nakamura, KUSHIDA, Jado, Gedo and Liger. ROH guys showing up at Power Struggle, G1 final and being in the World Tag League was mentioned as well. They slightly teased that new developments are happening. However there's really no new information that ROH talent will be appearing on the GFW broadcast. Nothing's been confirmed on that so as of right now, even with the videos on the youtube page, we don't know if mainly reDRagon will be a dark match for GFW PPV buyers.

New Japan have already announced that the WK card will be 9 to 10 matches. 
http://www.njpw.co.jp/match/card.php?e=902
(it's ※全9～10試合予定 btw)

6 matches are already announced. 3 more are expected. Those matches are
Naito vs Styles
Tag League Winners (more than likely Goto and Shibata) vs Gallows and Anderson for the tag belts
yoshitatsu and Honma vs Jarrett and Fale

That takes you up to 9. While they could put a ROH title match on there if things aren't worked out then the card is set. I also don't know who exactly you'd put in a title match against Adam Cole I presume. As such the only talent that right now looks effected by the situation is reDRagon which sucks because clearly New Japan really, really like them. They slapped the Jr. tag belts on them without the situation between ROH and GFW being resolved.


----------



## RockStarDud

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WBS said:


> yeah this should be clear by now for everyone to understand


easy to understand???? He hasn't signed one wrestler.


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



RockStarDud said:


> easy to understand???? He hasn't signed one wrestler.


Why would he sign someone, pay them wages, market them, promote them etc etc when he doesn't have any income coming in for his business yet?

What you're suggesting is like hiring a restaurant manager and paying them a wage when you don't have a building set up.


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I still think this company needs to be the first to go onto hulu or netflix strictly. Still make money that way and its sorta the way of the future.Why not get on it before others.

Imagine new episodes popping up weekly to stream on netflix or specials on saturday or sunday. Clearly the ppv era is going down hill.Theres rooms for multi content as it grows on something like that.


----------



## downnice

*Is anyone else pumped for Wrestle Kingdom 9 on U.S PPV*

I am late for this but man this is exciting for me anyways. This is the first time in a while I have been giddy about a wrestling event. 

Any else waking up at 2:00 AM? 

Another if GFW lives up to the hype of NJPW, AAA, and ROH together then.......

:cheer
:cheer
:cheer
I know I am late but I am just pump and want to get the feeling of all of you!


----------



## NasJayz

*Re: Is anyone else pumped for Wrestle Kingdom 9 on U.S PPV*

Yes WWE Wrestle Kingdom 9 is gonna be awesome.


----------



## Dangerous K

*Re: Is anyone else pumped for Wrestle Kingdom 9 on U.S PPV*

It'll bore me, I doubt have the attention span to sit through a 5 hour show.


----------



## Medicaid

*Re: Is anyone else pumped for Wrestle Kingdom 9 on U.S PPV*

I guess I am, but I don't really kno what's going on right now ...

But this reminds me of something I disovered earlier in the week ... 

WWE is never mentioned in this list:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Wrestling_Observer_Newsletter_awards#Promotion_of_the_Year


Wrestlemnania, which is supposed to be the greatest thing in our lives, is only mentioned liek twice in this list:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Wrestling_Observer_Newsletter_awards#Best_Major_Show



GFW has the chance to





(Reference to previous poster.)


----------



## downnice

*Re: Is anyone else pumped for Wrestle Kingdom 9 on U.S PPV*



Medicaid said:


> I guess I am, but I don't really kno what's going on right now ...
> 
> But this reminds me of something I disovered earlier in the week ...
> 
> WWE is never mentioned in this list:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Wrestling_Observer_Newsletter_awards#Promotion_of_the_Year
> 
> 
> Wrestlemnania, which is supposed to be the greatest thing in our lives, is only mentioned liek twice in this list:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Wrestling_Observer_Newsletter_awards#Best_Major_Show
> 
> 
> 
> GFW has the chance to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Reference to previous poster.)


I think Okada vs Tanahashi is the main event, AJ Styles will be there and Jim Ross on Commentary


----------



## Tavernicus

*Re: Is anyone else pumped for Wrestle Kingdom 9 on U.S PPV*



Medicaid said:


> I guess I am, but I don't really kno what's going on right now ...
> 
> But this reminds me of something I disovered earlier in the week ...
> 
> WWE is never mentioned in this list:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Wrestling_Observer_Newsletter_awards#Promotion_of_the_Year
> 
> 
> Wrestlemnania, which is supposed to be the greatest thing in our lives, is only mentioned liek twice in this list:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Wrestling_Observer_Newsletter_awards#Best_Major_Show
> 
> 
> 
> GFW has the chance to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Reference to previous poster.)


NXT and Smackdown are mentioned, are you blind?


----------



## Shagz

*Re: Is anyone else pumped for Wrestle Kingdom 9 on U.S PPV*

Wrong section dumb ass! :red


----------



## downnice

*Re: Is anyone else pumped for Wrestle Kingdom 9 on U.S PPV*



Shagz said:


> Wrong section dumb ass! :red


Jim Ross is on commentary........


There is my WWE connection! :cool2


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: Is anyone else pumped for Wrestle Kingdom 9 on U.S PPV*

I'll watch it on tape delay.. There's no way i'm waking up at 2am to watch a fucking wrestling event, or anything for that matter.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: Is anyone else pumped for Wrestle Kingdom 9 on U.S PPV*

WK9 will be fuckin awesome.

Styles vs. Naito :mark:
Tanahashi vs. Okada :mark:
NAKAMURA VS. IBUSHI :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## downnice

*Re: Is anyone else pumped for Wrestle Kingdom 9 on U.S PPV*



NastyYaffa said:


> WK9 will be fuckin awesome.
> 
> Styles vs. Naito :mark:
> Tanahashi vs. Okada :mark:
> NAKAMURA VS. IBUSHI :mark::mark::mark:



:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon

*Re: Is anyone else pumped for Wrestle Kingdom 9 on U.S PPV*



NastyYaffa said:


> WK9 will be fuckin awesome.
> 
> Styles vs. Naito :mark:
> Tanahashi vs. Okada :mark:
> NAKAMURA VS. IBUSHI :mark::mark::mark:


:banderas


----------



## panzowf

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I'm hearing rumours about CM Punk and/or Mike Tenay doing commentary alongside JR. Imagine a three-man commentary team of Jim Ross, Mike Tenay and CM Punk. Man, that would be special. You have the energy and name value of JR, the knowledge of Tenay and the comedy of Punk. I only saw this not too long ago, but Punk as a heel on commentary is f*cking hilarious...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Duzwm9GWSN8


----------



## panzowf

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



shandcraig said:


> I still think this company needs to be the first to go onto hulu or netflix strictly. Still make money that way and its sorta the way of the future.Why not get on it before others.
> 
> Imagine new episodes popping up weekly to stream on netflix or specials on saturday or sunday. Clearly the ppv era is going down hill.Theres rooms for multi content as it grows on something like that.


That would help them so much more than any crappy network they could get like Spike. Especially how anyone worldwide with Netflix can actually watch it on their TV, unlike most US networks.


----------



## ajb221

*Re: Is anyone else pumped for Wrestle Kingdom 9 on U.S PPV*

YES THE WRESTLE KINGDOM SHOWS ARE USUALLY AWESOME!!!


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

*Re: Is anyone else pumped for Wrestle Kingdom 9 on U.S PPV*

Yeah I'm watching it; I'm more excited for this than I am for the Rumble. This is NJPW's biggest show of the year, their 'Wrestlemania' if you will; presented by GFW, with JR on commentary. If it sounds good that's because it will be.


----------



## nwoblack/white

*Re: Is anyone else pumped for Wrestle Kingdom 9 on U.S PPV*

I am pumped for it, more so then any WWE event since wm 20 if that says anything.

I'll be watching no doubt. New Japan pro wrestling the very best promotion in the world.

NJPW>WWE


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Is anyone else pumped for Wrestle Kingdom 9 on U.S PPV*

Heel Kenny Omega :mark:


----------



## Griselda

*Re: Is anyone else pumped for Wrestle Kingdom 9 on U.S PPV*

Never seen an ounce of Japanese wrestling but I'm pretty pumped to watch this. JR on commentary sweetens the pot as well.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Is anyone else pumped for Wrestle Kingdom 9 on U.S PPV*

i'll be watching

looking forward to it.


----------



## BruceLeGorille

*Re: Is anyone else pumped for Wrestle Kingdom 9 on U.S PPV*

When is it?


----------



## Reaper

*Re: Is anyone else pumped for Wrestle Kingdom 9 on U.S PPV*

Is it english commentary?


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: Is anyone else pumped for Wrestle Kingdom 9 on U.S PPV*



BruceLeGorille said:


> When is it?


January 4th.



Riptear said:


> Is it english commentary?


The GOAT, good ol' JR will be doing commentary there.


----------



## panzowf

*Re: Is anyone else pumped for Wrestle Kingdom 9 on U.S PPV*



Riptear said:


> Is it english commentary?


No, man. JR will be speaking Japanese at the show.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

There is a reason why Vince got rid of JR, he does sound like he's had a stroke these days and has lost his midas touch, I'll be watching via stream, I'm not contributing to another of Jeff Jarretts vanity projects. Rockstar Spud and Josh Mathews have the right idea about GFW, I'm not buying the hype.


----------



## USAUSA1

Who owns 29% of tna and still collecting paychecks?


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Pillman's Pencil said:


> There is a reason why Vince got rid of JR, he does sound like he's had a stroke these days and has lost his midas touch, I'll be watching via stream, I'm not contributing to another of Jeff Jarretts vanity projects. Rockstar Spud and Josh Mathews have the right idea about GFW, I'm not buying the hype.


Some pretty bad acting on display in that video. Spud was solid everyone else was bad.

If that's what GFW's competition has to offer I think I'll be sticking with GFW.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Who cares about Josh Matthews ?

As for potato, he's an embarrassment to my city.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



SOR said:


> Some pretty bad acting on display in that video. Spud was solid everyone else was bad.
> 
> If that's what GFW's competition has to offer I think I'll be sticking with GFW.


My god..its a parody. LOL



> As for potato, he's an embarrassment to my city.


He's on TV and doing very well out of it, what are you doing? 'Bab'?


----------



## WBS

The funny thing is that the phrase "I couldn't make it in the big leagues, so I make it one of my own", is actually the explanation of the reason Jarrett started TNA in 2002, so basically TNA is mocking TNA... LOL


----------



## Cliffy

Pillman's Pencil said:


> He's on TV and doing very well out of it, what are you doing? 'Bab'?


He wrestles for TNA, a shitty second rate wrestling promotion that pays talent so poorly that they have to get second jobs to bring their income up to an acceptable level. 

I earn more than he does. Guaranteed

Him earning shit money and embarrassing himself on tv isn't an accomplishment.


Anyways this is the GFW thread, keep the TNA trash elsewhere.


----------



## DamonSalvatore90

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Pillman's Pencil said:


> My god..its a parody. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> He's on TV and doing very well out of it, what are you doing? 'Bab'?


It's funny how you always ask people here what are they working but you never said what you do besides being the leader of the TNA Defence Force team on this forum .


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Pillman's Pencil said:


> There is a reason why Vince got rid of JR, he does sound like he's had a stroke these days and has lost his midas touch, I'll be watching via stream, I'm not contributing to another of Jeff Jarretts vanity projects. Rockstar Spud and Josh Mathews have the right idea about GFW, I'm not buying the hype.


You actually believe Vince dumped JR because of performance reasons? I suppose you think the WWE Network will sign 3 million people from their US fanbase of 26 million right? Any other WWE Kool Aid inspired bullet points they gave you?

well enjoy your TNA and WWE, the rest of us will be watching real pro-wrestling with a real announcer on January 4


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Mr. Speed said:


> well enjoy your TNA and WWE, the rest of us will be watching real pro-wrestling with a real announcer on January 4


----------



## Dangerous K

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



> well enjoy your TNA and WWE, the rest of us will be watching real pro-wrestling with a real announcer on January 4


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I guess Jarrett can't use njpw footage when shopping for a tv deal now. Velocity is the only realistic network left. Wait they with discovery so no to velocity. Wgn and cmt is wishful thinking.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

CMT won't happen they'd take wrestling but it'd be really cartoony and gimmicky, WGN wanted to wait almost a year to broadcast TNA, Velocity is owned by Discovery who are now in cahoots and partners with TNA.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Cliffy said:


> He wrestles for TNA, a shitty second rate wrestling promotion that pays talent so poorly that they have to get second jobs to bring their income up to an acceptable level.
> 
> I earn more than he does. Guaranteed
> 
> Him earning shit money and embarrassing himself on tv isn't an accomplishment.
> 
> 
> Anyways this is the GFW thread, keep the TNA trash elsewhere.


Look I know you hate tna, but just because someone is on tna does not make one an embarrassment, however doing something stupid on there can, but just being in tna, I think that logic is very flawed if that is the case. IF you are talking about the booking then I can see that, but that is any wrestling promotion.


----------



## markdeez33

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I hope GFW is a major success. I would suggest going to Netflix


----------



## Pillman's Pencil

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

You need credentials and material to get on Netflix, and a pilot show or series, Jarrett hasn't announced neither yet, not even a show, Oh ain't he great!


----------



## WBS

Global Force Wrestling has made arrangements with Flipps to make the Jan. 4 live presentation of “GFW Presents: New Japan Pro Wrestling’s Wrestle Kingdom 9″ available outside of North America via your smart phone, tablet or internet-connected television.
With the exception of Japan, wrestling fans around the world will be able to watch this event live or as a video on demand utilizing the unique mobile-app solution Flipps. Flipps’ innovative technology allows for streaming video entertainment from the cloud to the TV screen using only a smart phone. The Flipps app is compatible with more than 5,000 models of streaming players and connected TVs. The app automatically finds all WiFi-connected TVs in the local network and viewers are able to project their favorite content on their television in seconds. Flipps transforms the mobile device into a handheld remote allowing for intuitive playback control using simple touch-screen gestures.
“Flipps currently has an install base of over 10 million entertainment fans from around the world,” said Michael Patellis, senior vice president of programming for Flipps. “Making an event like GFW Presents NJPW’s Wrestle Kingdom 9 available for wrestling fans is another big step in the growth of our company. We are excited about the opportunity to present such a globally appealing program.”
The Flipps app can be downloaded for free from the iTunes AppStore or Google Play. The GFW Presents NJPW’s Wrestle Kingdom 9 event hosted by Hall of Fame announcer Jim Ross will be available for just $34.95 on Flipps. The price of the program will immediately be converted to the local currency of where the purchase is made.
“Professional wrestling has always been an early adopter of new technology to make programming available to wrestling fans,” said Michael Weber, vice president of marketing for Global Force Wrestling. “Working with an innovative app like Flipps is the next step in the evolution of how fans can watch the very best wrestling from around the world live.”
Wrestle Kingdom 9 will stream live at 2 a.m. ET on Sunday, Jan. 4 and then will be available for 30 days on the Flipps app.
“One of our stated goals when we launched Global Force Wrestling was to bring the very best wrestling in the world to our fan base,” GFW founder and CEO Jeff Jarrett said. “With a partner like Flipps it helps us achieve this goal.”
Flipps partners with selected publishers to bring viewers a wide range of content options, while expanding publishers’ reach to almost any connected TV in the world. With more than 10 million installs, 250 million supported TV sets, and a content library of more than 100 channels, Flipps is taking video streaming by storm. For more information on the Flipps app go to Flipps.com or download the app now.
More than 125 million homes will have access to GFW Presents NJPW’s Wrestle Kingdom 9 on a PPV basis.


----------



## Kryten_2x4b523p

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

mY intlLigentS cIcuitz hAvE melTED rEadin ThAt poSt.


----------



## WBS

If a was Jarrett I would try to get CM Punk for Jan 4th and put him with JR..


----------



## Real Punk

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WBS said:


> If a was Jarrett I would try to get CM Punk for Jan 4th and put him with JR..


It would be a good choice but CM Punk said he does not want to get back in to wrestling full stop.

Del Rio on the other hand.

Hope GFW goes down well.


----------



## Lariatoh!

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I'd like at least someone on the team who can interpret any promos that are played. Will GFW put up subtitles? Does that mean there will be some sort of delay? The thing I would love to know is the promos these guys do, and if we've got an interpreter on the announce team, it would really help the experience.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Court Bauer said they have a reality tv show in play on the new Bauer Pollock podcast.


----------



## GothicBohemian

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

After seeing the early promotional videos they put out I can’t help thinking that’s not a good thing. Actually, imo, a reality show is almost never a good thing…

So GFW is still pushing ahead with bringing English commentary NJPW to America via ppv. My interest in Jarrett’s start up is all about how NJPW’s online streaming service measures up compared to the planned ppv broadcast. It should be a neat little experiment in the popularity of these sorts of ‘networks’, even with the language barrier involved for most NJPW World potential buyers outside Japan.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

New Japan offering the ppv for $9 will definitely hurt GFW sales.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

exactly what the business needs, more reality shite fpalm


----------



## Dangerous K

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> New Japan offering the ppv for $9 will definitely hurt GFW sales.


Less than that if you're outside the States, Jarretts been hugely undercut.


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

9 dollars for NJPW's biggest show of the year? That's a pretty amazing deal to be honest considering the likes of WrestleMania and TNA Bound For Glory can be upwards of 50 dollars.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



SOR said:


> 9 dollars for NJPW's biggest show of the year? That's a pretty amazing deal to be honest considering the likes of WrestleMania and TNA Bound For Glory can be upwards of 50 dollars.


Wrestlemania is $10

Dana White warn WWE about lowering the value of ppvs. Now New Japan is lowering the value of their main show.


----------



## GothicBohemian

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

^ I can see his point but I also see why these subscription streaming services are being launched. It’s common knowledge that a lot of people are opting to use low-quality live streams to watch content without paying. As more people get access to high speed, low cost internet the numbers of freeloaders on ppv shows keeps growing. Perhaps companies feel they’re getting close to the tipping point where they need to offer cheap, immediate online access to combat the pirate streams before the profits drop too far. 

There’s also the possibility that they’ve decided the immediate profit loss on ppv sales is offset by merch, live show attendance and viewer numbers to show advertisers. Initial iffy results could indicate one of two things; they’ve come online a bit soon and are only snagging early adopters with internet-ready tvs or who watch on the go or they’re a little late and the internet piracy culture is already too well entrenched to sway a lot of those illegal streamers, uploaded video watchers and torrent downloaders even with the low cost and added convenience.


----------



## 304418

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Okay, so what we know about GFW so far:

- Working agreements with 13 promotions worldwide, including NJPW and AAA, and have hosted tryouts to scout potential talents

- Will be presenting NJPW’s Wrestle Kingdom 9 on PPV with Good ol’ JR on commentary

- GFW owner Jeff Jarrett and Scott D’Amore are associated with the Bullet Club

- There will be 52 weeks of original programming every year

- They have been scouting locations for TV taping in LA, Las Vegas, Dallas, and NYC and have been seeking a TV deal

- And now, a reality show in the works

Shaping up to be something interesting, but it still would be nice to know what GFW actually is.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Jarrett is doing an AMA on Reddit next week i think. 

Hopefully we learn something new.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

They dropping hints like its obvious Chris Sabin is going to be a major player. I guess ADR will joint JJ instead of TNA. It make sense with the GFW/AAA partnership. Hopefully we get some Lucha Underground guys on there.


----------



## RockStarDud

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> Wrestlemania is $10
> 
> Dana White warn WWE about lowering the value of ppvs. Now New Japan is lowering the value of their main show.


Yes Dana did... 

What I wanna know is what is the cost of doing a PPV and what is the broadcasters cut?


----------



## RockStarDud

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> They dropping hints like its obvious Chris Sabin is going to be a major player. I guess ADR will joint JJ instead of TNA. It make sense with the GFW/AAA partnership. Hopefully we get some Lucha Underground guys on there.


FWIW Del Rio was spotted a the Classic Steakhouse in Silver Spring, Maryland last week.


----------



## Dangerous K

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> They dropping hints like its obvious Chris Sabin is going to be a major player. I guess ADR will joint JJ instead of TNA. It make sense with the GFW/AAA partnership. Hopefully we get some Lucha Underground guys on there.


I can pretty much guarantee a lol at that, lets just say there was a reason the TNA World Title replica was placed behind Alberto during his interview with WrestleTalk.


----------



## Cliffy

Yep it's because the show shares a channel with impact.


----------



## RKing85

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

0% chance they ever hold a show on their own.


----------



## WBS

it's seems that meetings between Jarrett and ROH have gone well as GFW's and Jarrett's twitter account are now promoting ROH's Final Battle.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WBS said:


> it's seems that meetings between Jarrett and ROH have gone well as GFW's and Jarrett's twitter account are now promoting ROH's Final Battle.


Part of the agreement


----------



## WBS

So good news for the JR commentating version of WK9. And who knows if GFW and ROH will work togheter in 2015 in some fashion...


----------



## RockStarDud

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



DangerousK88 said:


> I can pretty much guarantee a lol at that, lets just say there was a reason the TNA World Title replica was placed behind Alberto during his interview with WrestleTalk.


ADR was spotted at the Classic's steakhouse in Silver Spring last week.

TNA bound


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Some tna fans will be disappointed


----------



## Lex Express 12

*GFW Question*

Is GFW an actual promotion, like WCW, TNA, ECW, WWE, and ROH?

The only reason why I ask is that they (Jarrett's) have only been forming bonds with other companies, which isn't a bad thing, but I was under the impression that it was it's own company with its own titles and wrestlers, not an overall conglomeration that combines companies.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: GFW Question*


----------



## SOR

*Re: GFW Question*

Nobody knows right now.

Time will tell. If I had to guess I'd say yes.


----------



## Memphis Fan

*Re: GFW Question*

GFW is a wrestling promotion . Jarrett should launch TV in 2015.


----------



## FITZ

*Re: GFW Question*



Memphis Fan said:


> GFW is a wrestling promotion . Jarrett should launch TV in 2015.


Something isn't a wrestling promotion until they actually have a show, which GFW has not done yet.


----------



## RKing85

*Re: GFW Question*

I am on record as saying they will never promote an event on their own.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: GFW Question*

Classic wrestling federation on the way as well.


----------



## WBS

*Re: GFW Question*

From the "ama reddit" questions:

Q:Is GFW going to be its own company with cards and such or just a distributor for New Japan?
A:In short, both... We will have our own productions/shows/promotions as well as partner with promotions from around the world...

Q:Is GFW going to have it's own championship title?
A:Yes

Q:Who will be Jim Ross' broadcast partner?
A:Stay tuned... We are VERY excited about the possibilities...

Q:Is GFW ever going to give us weekly TV or can we expect more of the same, promoting international shows and organizations in America?
A:Stay tuned.. Lots and lots of things come in to play--talent, sponsors, venues, distribution, finances, legal...

Q:How do you feel about the growing number of wrestlers that seem to be able to avoid WWE's no compete clause, and does the idea of being able to bring someone in pretty soon after they disappear from one program make for better television in your opinion?
A:Not necessarily... I'm much more excited about all the "undiscovered talent" that is available...

Q:What are your thoughts on CM Punk signing with UFC?
A:Great for UFC... Respect Punk for pursuing his dream... Win or lose, Punk wins bc he followed his heart and passion...

Q:Three questions:
With the launch of NJPW World, is this going to affect any plans you guys previously had with NJPW in the long run?
Moreover, have you given any thoughts to bringing other international promotions such as AAA, CMLL, etc. to English-speaking countries?
Lastly, is JR a one-time deal or will he announce multiple events?
A:No
Yes
Stay tuned!!!

Q:I've seen some people on here saying that GFW presentation of Wrestle Kingdom 9 will have a full hour cut because the alloted time of 5 hours couldn't get approved for PPV. Is this at all true or will the full show be available on PPV?
A:The ppv will be 4 hours... All 10 matches will be on the ppv... There is a pre show match that will not be on the ppv... just for the live crowd...

Q:Hey Double J! What are your feelings on the launch of New Japan World, and how do you feel it will effect the marketability of GFW's presentation of Wrestle Kingdom?
A:I think New Japan World is great for the business... It also helps with awareness for the New Japan brand bc they advertising a lot... I think it's a positive for the ppv...

Q:I think New Japan World is great for the business... It also helps with awareness for the New Japan brand bc they advertising a lot... A:I think it's a positive for the ppv...

Q:Is JR going to be a long term partner, calling future GFW and NJPW shows?
A:Stay tuned...

Q:If you do eventually build a roster and start promoting your own shows, who would you like to be the first face of your new GFW company? Any indy guys from around the world that you want to target for that top spot?
A:Several names being discussed as our first signing..
There is several "indy" talent that are some of THE BEST talent in the world... I like to call them Free Agent as opposed to Indy Guys... I believe that term is dated...

Q:Are there any wrestlers who are currently a little "under the radar" that you think we should look forward to seeing in GFW?
A:Yes, several several names that are "under the radar"... Loads of talent around the world...


----------



## 304418

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Jeff Jarrett recently did an AMA with Reddit. Here are some of the answers below.

Q:Is GFW going to be its own company with cards and such or just a distributor for New Japan?
A:In short, both... We will have our own productions/shows/promotions as well as partner with promotions from around the world...

Q:Is GFW going to have it's own championship title?
A:Yes

Q:Who will be Jim Ross' broadcast partner?
A:Stay tuned... We are VERY excited about the possibilities...

Q:Is GFW ever going to give us weekly TV or can we expect more of the same, promoting international shows and organizations in America?
A:Stay tuned.. Lots and lots of things come in to play--talent, sponsors, venues, distribution, finances, legal...

Q:How do you feel about the growing number of wrestlers that seem to be able to avoid WWE's no compete clause, and does the idea of being able to bring someone in pretty soon after they disappear from one program make for better television in your opinion?
A:Not necessarily... I'm much more excited about all the "undiscovered talent" that is available...

Q:What are your thoughts on CM Punk signing with UFC?
A:Great for UFC... Respect Punk for pursuing his dream... Win or lose, Punk wins bc he followed his heart and passion...

Q:Three questions:
With the launch of NJPW World, is this going to affect any plans you guys previously had with NJPW in the long run?
Moreover, have you given any thoughts to bringing other international promotions such as AAA, CMLL, etc. to English-speaking countries?
Lastly, is JR a one-time deal or will he announce multiple events?
A:No
Yes
Stay tuned!!!

Q:I've seen some people on here saying that GFW presentation of Wrestle Kingdom 9 will have a full hour cut because the alloted time of 5 hours couldn't get approved for PPV. Is this at all true or will the full show be available on PPV?
A:The ppv will be 4 hours... All 10 matches will be on the ppv... There is a pre show match that will not be on the ppv... just for the live crowd...

Q:Hey Double J! What are your feelings on the launch of New Japan World, and how do you feel it will effect the marketability of GFW's presentation of Wrestle Kingdom?
A:I think New Japan World is great for the business... It also helps with awareness for the New Japan brand bc they advertising a lot... I think it's a positive for the ppv...

Q:I think New Japan World is great for the business... It also helps with awareness for the New Japan brand bc they advertising a lot... A:I think it's a positive for the ppv...

Q:Is JR going to be a long term partner, calling future GFW and NJPW shows?
A:Stay tuned...

Q:If you do eventually build a roster and start promoting your own shows, who would you like to be the first face of your new GFW company? Any indy guys from around the world that you want to target for that top spot?
A:Several names being discussed as our first signing..
There is several "indy" talent that are some of THE BEST talent in the world... I like to call them Free Agent as opposed to Indy Guys... I believe that term is dated...

Q:Are there any wrestlers who are currently a little "under the radar" that you think we should look forward to seeing in GFW?
A:Yes, several several names that are "under the radar"... Loads of talent around the world...

Link: http://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/2onnld/im_jeff_jarrett_ask_me_about_new_japans/


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Verbatim17 said:


> Jeff Jarrett recently did an AMA with Reddit. Here are some of the answers below.
> 
> Q:Is GFW going to be its own company with cards and such or just a distributor for New Japan?
> A:In short, both... We will have our own productions/shows/promotions as well as partner with promotions from around the world...
> 
> Q:Is GFW going to have it's own championship title?
> A:Yes
> 
> Q:Who will be Jim Ross' broadcast partner?
> A:Stay tuned... We are VERY excited about the possibilities...
> 
> Q:Is GFW ever going to give us weekly TV or can we expect more of the same, promoting international shows and organizations in America?
> A:Stay tuned.. Lots and lots of things come in to play--talent, sponsors, venues, distribution, finances, legal...
> 
> Q:How do you feel about the growing number of wrestlers that seem to be able to avoid WWE's no compete clause, and does the idea of being able to bring someone in pretty soon after they disappear from one program make for better television in your opinion?
> A:Not necessarily... I'm much more excited about all the "undiscovered talent" that is available...
> 
> Q:What are your thoughts on CM Punk signing with UFC?
> A:Great for UFC... Respect Punk for pursuing his dream... Win or lose, Punk wins bc he followed his heart and passion...
> 
> Q:Three questions:
> With the launch of NJPW World, is this going to affect any plans you guys previously had with NJPW in the long run?
> Moreover, have you given any thoughts to bringing other international promotions such as AAA, CMLL, etc. to English-speaking countries?
> Lastly, is JR a one-time deal or will he announce multiple events?
> A:No
> Yes
> Stay tuned!!!
> 
> Q:I've seen some people on here saying that GFW presentation of Wrestle Kingdom 9 will have a full hour cut because the alloted time of 5 hours couldn't get approved for PPV. Is this at all true or will the full show be available on PPV?
> A:The ppv will be 4 hours... All 10 matches will be on the ppv... There is a pre show match that will not be on the ppv... just for the live crowd...
> 
> Q:Hey Double J! What are your feelings on the launch of New Japan World, and how do you feel it will effect the marketability of GFW's presentation of Wrestle Kingdom?
> A:I think New Japan World is great for the business... It also helps with awareness for the New Japan brand bc they advertising a lot... I think it's a positive for the ppv...
> 
> Q:I think New Japan World is great for the business... It also helps with awareness for the New Japan brand bc they advertising a lot... A:I think it's a positive for the ppv...
> 
> Q:Is JR going to be a long term partner, calling future GFW and NJPW shows?
> A:Stay tuned...
> 
> Q:If you do eventually build a roster and start promoting your own shows, who would you like to be the first face of your new GFW company? Any indy guys from around the world that you want to target for that top spot?
> A:Several names being discussed as our first signing..
> There is several "indy" talent that are some of THE BEST talent in the world... I like to call them Free Agent as opposed to Indy Guys... I believe that term is dated...
> 
> Q:Are there any wrestlers who are currently a little "under the radar" that you think we should look forward to seeing in GFW?
> A:Yes, several several names that are "under the radar"... Loads of talent around the world...
> 
> Link: http://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/2onnld/im_jeff_jarrett_ask_me_about_new_japans/


It's just the same post I did earlier.


----------



## 304418

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WBS said:


> It's just the same post I did earlier.


Yes you did. I was just posting it to the official discussion topic.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Ok, sorry


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Can we just call it Global Farce Wrestling?


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Ham and Egger said:


> Can we just call it Global Farce Wrestling?


:agree: Has a nice ring to it. Just like total nonstop assclowns


----------



## Pillman's Pencil

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Plus the website is like a standard wordpress site.


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Pillman's Pencil said:


> Plus the website is like a standard wordpress site.



But you can get a signed picture of Jeff & Karen on it


----------



## Dangerous K

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Jeff Jarrett isn't going to get a TV deal anytime soon or is a long way off it, Tenay has re-signed with TNA on a one year rolling deal. Jim Ross called John Gaburick to try and get him for the Tokyo dome but was politely told no.



> Mike Tenay has agreed to his new deal where he will remain a television personality but no longer be the lead broadcaster on the show. Jim Ross called John Gaburick and I believe Dixie Carter up this past week pitching the idea of letting Tenay do the Tokyo Dome show with him. He pitched the idea that they would plug TNA during the broadcast in exchange. It was turned down. Tenay has agreed to terms on a one-year deal, which seems to tell me that Jeff Jarrett isn’t close to a television deal, since if he was, he’d have made a play for Tenay as his lead announcer.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

:maury


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Maybe GFW can get a better timeslot than Friday nights.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> Maybe GFW can get a better timeslot than Friday nights.


Uhh New Japan is on Friday nights kid.


----------



## 304418

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Since it’s been confirmed that there will be a GFW World Title and that they are going produce their own shows as well as their partners, I guess it makes the picture a lot clearer as to what this company is.

The fact that Jarrett doesn’t think the newly released NJPW World will hurt GFW’s presentation of NJPW’s Wrestle Kingdom 9 is interesting, to say the least.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Verbatim17 said:


> Since it’s been confirmed that there will be a GFW World Title and that they are going produce their own shows as well as their partners, I guess it makes the picture a lot clearer as to what this company is.
> 
> The fact that Jarrett doesn’t think the newly released NJPW World will hurt GFW’s presentation of NJPW’s Wrestle Kingdom 9 is interesting, to say the least.


Or stupid, the fact I can get it alot cheaper on NJPW World and a lot more content too, no way would I pay what Jarrett is offering. He's been massively undercut. No disrespect to JR but watching Puro without a 'BRAINBUSTAH~!' or a 'LARIATOH~!' doesn't feel right.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Jason Garretts Nightmare Before Christmas said:


> :agree: Has a nice ring to it. Just like total nonstop assclowns


How can you judge a company that has not even come out yet? Would not be nice to have a wrestling product in the US on national tv, that is not embarrassing, that may represent wrestling better. Who knows it might suck, good chance it will, but why is a farce or some horrible cancer to wrestling. Would it not be nice to see a guy like Karl Anderson actually have a chance to up for a year end award. What people do if you are not tna or wwe, is that they do not even consider you for wrestler of year or any awards, or act like your great matchs don't matter.


----------



## DamonSalvatore90

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Verbatim17 said:


> Since it’s been confirmed that there will be a GFW World Title and that they are going produce their own shows as well as their partners, I guess it makes the picture a lot clearer as to what this company is.
> 
> The fact that Jarrett doesn’t think the newly released NJPW World will hurt GFW’s presentation of NJPW’s Wrestle Kingdom 9 is interesting, to say the least.


Or maybe he doesn't want to burn bridges .


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

People complaining about a not yet existing promotion are laughable at least....


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



RockStarDud said:


> ADR was spotted at the Classic's steakhouse in Silver Spring last week.
> 
> TNA bound


hehe you were right about Del Rio


----------



## luminaire

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

This will never start


----------



## Pillman's Pencil

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

http://www.ewrestlingnews.com/articles/exclusive-interview-with-gfw-founder-jeff-jarrett/3

Heh, I really want to know what happened between Dixie Carter/Jarrett, he never mentions TNA when asked about them or just gives one liners.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

There are people that don't want this promotion to start all over the place because jeff jarret was a mid carder, how on earth does that make him a bad business man.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Because he has made bad business decisions in TNA many times before.


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Isn't it common knowledge that all of Jeff Jarrett's bad business decisions were because the PPV company (Or someone involved in it) lied to him about how well TNA was doing which lead to Jarrett spending more money (Because he thought the overhead was higher) and resulted in him almost financially crippling the company?

AJ Styles backed this story up and I think he'd be a trusted source on the topic. How can you blame Jarrett when the guy was lied to?


----------



## Dangerous K

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Wasn't just the bankruptcy threat, his numerous title reigns that he booked himself in thinking he's a main event star, Karen Angle, and the Wrestle-1 deal without Dixie's say so? Once again with GFW, I see nothing but Jeff Jarrett who is now painting himself as some sort of martyr to the wrestling business by 'giving something back'. I don't buy it either.


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



DangerousK88 said:


> Wasn't just the bankruptcy threat, his numerous title reigns that he booked himself in thinking he's a main event star, Karen Angle, and the Wrestle-1 deal without Dixie's say so? Once again with GFW, I see nothing but Jeff Jarrett who is now painting himself as some sort of martyr to the wrestling business by 'giving something back'. I don't buy it either.


Big misconception that Jarrett booked himself to be champion. TNA had many head bookers who kept the title on him.

He was the only big star TNA had that they could trust. He had to be champion. As soon as Christian, Angle and Sting arrived he took the back seat.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Sting was there since 2003. Jarrett was in a higher position than Terry Taylor and Scott D'Amore, people did not want to see him. Monty Brown was becoming their biggest homegrown star but Dusty Rhodes/Jarrett turned him heel, fucking it up.


----------



## WBS

Pillman's Pencil said:


> Sting was there since 2003. Jarrett was in a higher position than Terry Taylor and Scott D'Amore, people did not want to see him. Monty Brown was becoming their biggest homegrown star but Dusty Rhodes/Jarrett turned him heel, fucking it up.


False. Sting just made few appearances in 2003. He was signed to an actual contract in 2007. 
If Jarrett is a bad business man I wonder how we should call Dixie Carter...


----------



## Dangerous K

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

It gets worse for Jeff, WWE have put Total Divas on head to head.


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



DangerousK88 said:


> It gets worse for Jeff, WWE have put Total Divas on head to head.


I'm sure the fans of NJPW love Total Divas


----------



## Dangerous K

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

If you're going to try and attract new fans to what you're selling, its not good.


----------



## aivaz

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Okrader vs Tenshi will have to wait

Total Divas is on


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



RobertRoodeFan said:


> How can you judge a company that has not even come out yet? Would not be nice to have a wrestling product in the US on national tv, that is not embarrassing, that may represent wrestling better. Who knows it might suck, good chance it will, but why is a farce or some horrible cancer to wrestling. Would it not be nice to see a guy like Karl Anderson actually have a chance to up for a year end award. What people do if you are not tna or wwe, is that they do not even consider you for wrestler of year or any awards, or act like your great matchs don't matter.


Jeff Jarrett has present this to the public nearly a year ago and by this point all we've heard and seen is that he's paterned with promotions all over the world and broadcast NJPW biggest show of the year. It's a farce because he has done nothing for the actual promotion itself. He created hype and for damn sure won't be able to live up to it. 

And a guy like Karl Anderson doesn't give a fuck about being a North American star or winning year end awards while he's laughing his way to the bank working for NJPW. Jarrett can't match their money.


----------



## RockStarDud

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WBS said:


> False. Sting just made few appearances in 2003. He was signed to an actual contract in 2007.
> If Jarrett is a bad business man I wonder how we should call Dixie Carter...


Dixie is a much better business person than Jeff.

Dixie bailed Jeff out... Got TNA on TV and a bunch of overseas deals. 

Dixie's problem is with the actual in ring product.

The real question is how much do you think TNA is worth????

If its worth more then 353,000 Dixie is a better businesswoman then Jeff Jarrett


----------



## RockStarDud

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



SOR said:


> Isn't it common knowledge that all of Jeff Jarrett's bad business decisions were because the PPV company (Or someone involved in it) lied to him about how well TNA was doing which lead to Jarrett spending more money (Because he thought the overhead was higher) and resulted in him almost financially crippling the company?
> 
> AJ Styles backed this story up and I think he'd be a trusted source on the topic. How can you blame Jarrett when the guy was lied to?


So Jarrett has no clue what his company is doing????

Honestly everyone knows the buy rates aren't accurate for months...

If the PPV company tells you that you have 100,000 ppv buys and you think you're making 1 Million dollars you wait until you get the check if you're going to make a big purchase. 

And how the fuck would AJ know anything beyond what Jeff told him.


----------



## Dangerous K

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Dixie Carter is a better business woman than Jeff Jarrett, despite questionable decisions over the years within regards to the wrestling aspect.


----------



## Miguel De Juan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Dixie lost a large part of her roster. She was forced off the road. Her company is know on a lesser network. lmao...yeah she sure is great.


----------



## Cliffy

Yeah total divas isn't going to affect this. 

Also, Plz ban the TNA fans from the thread plz.


----------



## Dangerous K

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Miguel De Juan said:


> Dixie lost a large part of her roster. She was forced off the road. Her company is know on a lesser network. lmao...yeah she sure is great.


Read what I said again and they didn't leave of their own accord, she let them go or in the case of Styles lowballed him.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Ham and Egger said:


> Jeff Jarrett has present this to the public nearly a year ago and by this point all we've heard and seen is that he's paterned with promotions all over the world and broadcast NJPW biggest show of the year. It's a farce because he has done nothing for the actual promotion itself. He created hype and for damn sure won't be able to live up to it.
> 
> And a guy like Karl Anderson doesn't give a fuck about being a North American star or winning year end awards while he's laughing his way to the bank working for NJPW. Jarrett can't match their money.


Your kidding me, sure New Japan is paying him more now, but it is not all about money, money is nice but recognition epically in one's home country is VERY NICE. The guy is from the states, and if he were to get himself over here, he would raise his vaule and having tv time on GFW would give him a lot, plus GFW. Plus wrestlers have big egos naturally, so of course he would want to reconized and not dismissed and have some jobber be considered over him just because they on tv, that is a HUGE SLAP in the face. IT is like this, oh lets look at Crazy STEVE in tna because he is on national tv, but then Aj Styles had a five star match, but fuck him he is in japan and Crazy steve is worth out time but Aj styles is not. 

So what is if GFW does not make? This is not some fucking scam. NOW IS there is a good chance it will fail, YES. However why it is so bad, if it does not succed that sucks, but HE Is trying to make something of it at least to give the fans something. It may not work out, but does not mean it is a scam. If he is just a production company to, that is accally nice, you sound like NJPW fan, so it is not nice to have THE JIM ROSS announce the dome show, JARRET was the one who made it happen. There is no scam, maybe he cannot get a tv deal, he may not, but this is not some scam or NJPW nor Jim Ross would of NEVER signed on.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

People think JR is a saint, but in reality JJ offer him a lot of money for him to announce one show. JR might end up being the most paid talent on the show. JR would do anything for a buck.


----------



## WBS

RockStarDud said:


> Dixie is a much better business person than Jeff.
> 
> Dixie bailed Jeff out... Got TNA on TV and a bunch of overseas deals.
> 
> Dixie's problem is with the actual in ring product.
> 
> The real question is how much do you think TNA is worth????
> 
> If its worth more then 353,000 Dixie is a better businesswoman then Jeff Jarrett


Nope Jarrett handled TV negotiations in 2005, that in the end put TNA on SpikeTV.


----------



## WBS

Total Divas being competition for WrestleKingdom is laughable.


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



RockStarDud said:


> And how the fuck would AJ know anything beyond what Jeff told him.


Because he was there. I think he knows a little more about it then all of us on this board.



DangerousK88 said:


> Dixie Carter is a better business woman than Jeff Jarrett, despite questionable decisions over the years within regards to the wrestling aspect.


Dixie Carter insults fans in interviews, puts herself on TV constantly despite having zero talent and has never earned a profit in TNA.

The fact Jarrett got out of promoting after almost losing his ass and Dixie still insists on losing hers probably makes Jarrett the more intelligent businessman.


----------



## Dangerous K

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WBS said:


> Nope Jarrett handled TV negotiations in 2005, that in the end put TNA on SpikeTV.


Nope that was Dixie, Jarrett and Janice Carter, Panda financed the move and the shows whilst they went dark. All Jeff Jarrett did was introduce the two parties with each other when it came to the gritty stuff, that was Carters.

Panda Energy purchased 71% of TNA from the HealthSouth Corporation (an already questionable company) for $250,000. TNA (which originally traded as "J Sports and Entertainment" aka the Jarretts holding company) was renamed "TNA Entertainment" Carter was appointed president of TNA Entertainment not long after by Panda. How shitty were things under Jeff Jarrett for Panda to get it for that amount I don't know. That thing about PPV companies lying to Jarrett is complete and utter nonsense so AJ's full of shit as well when he says that. Dixie appeared before United States Congress to be interviewed regarding professional wrestling in the wake of the Benoit tragedy.

Like I said, when it comes the in ring product sure, questionable decisions have been made, but I'd rather Dixie over Jarrett when it came to pure business (not wrestling).


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

stop polluting this thread with Dixie fan fiction


----------



## WBS

DangerousK88 said:


> Nope that was Dixie, Jarrett and Janice Carter, Panda financed the move and the shows whilst they went dark. All Jeff Jarrett did was introduce the two parties with each other when it came to the gritty stuff, that was Carters.
> 
> Panda Energy purchased 71% of TNA from the HealthSouth Corporation (an already questionable company) for $250,000. TNA (which originally traded as "J Sports and Entertainment" aka the Jarretts holding company) was renamed "TNA Entertainment" Carter was appointed president of TNA Entertainment not long after by Panda. How shitty were things under Jeff Jarrett for Panda to get it for that amount I don't know. That thing about PPV companies lying to Jarrett is complete and utter nonsense so AJ's full of shit as well when he says that. Dixie appeared before United States Congress to be interviewed regarding professional wrestling in the wake of the Benoit tragedy.
> 
> Like I said, when it comes the in ring product sure, questionable decisions have been made, but I'd rather Dixie over Jarrett when it came to pure business (not wrestling).


Well in 2005 Dixie and Jarrett both stated what I wrote. Believe what you want however.


----------



## Dangerous K

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

JR's partner is confirmed to be Matt Striker, New Japan World it is.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Make sense and Striker is actually knowledgeable about the product.


----------



## Dangerous K

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Cole and Lawler have valid reasons for getting rid of him as JR will probably find out.


----------



## obby

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



DangerousK88 said:


> JR's partner is confirmed to be Matt Striker, New Japan World it is.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Yeah not buying it anymore.


----------



## WBS

Obvious reaction by Carter's die hard fans.


----------



## Vic Capri

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



> JR's partner is confirmed to be Matt Striker, New Japan World it is.


This is great news! What a team.

- Vic


----------



## WBS

Striker is doing a great job for Lucha Underground, so he will be able to performe at a even higher level with JR and not vampiro by his side.


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Striker annoyed me last time I heard him on House Of Hardcore.


----------



## Dangerous K

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Striker isn't bad when he has a filter, i.e taped shows, but fully live he is extremely annoying.


----------



## RockStarDud

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



DangerousK88 said:


> Nope that was Dixie, Jarrett and Janice Carter, Panda financed the move and the shows whilst they went dark. All Jeff Jarrett did was introduce the two parties with each other when it came to the gritty stuff, that was Carters.
> 
> Panda Energy purchased 71% of TNA from the HealthSouth Corporation (an already questionable company) for $250,000. TNA (which originally traded as "J Sports and Entertainment" aka the Jarretts holding company) was renamed "TNA Entertainment" Carter was appointed president of TNA Entertainment not long after by Panda. How shitty were things under Jeff Jarrett for Panda to get it for that amount I don't know. That thing about PPV companies lying to Jarrett is complete and utter nonsense so AJ's full of shit as well when he says that. Dixie appeared before United States Congress to be interviewed regarding professional wrestling in the wake of the Benoit tragedy.
> 
> Like I said, when it comes the in ring product sure, questionable decisions have been made, but I'd rather Dixie over Jarrett when it came to pure business (not wrestling).


DangerousK88 is 100% correct


----------



## Dangerous K

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Dave Meltzer on The Board, he's obviously going to be watching NJPW World it seems.



> Wait, people think he's good on Lucha Underground?
> 
> He was good for like two weeks, then became unbearable.


Again its very clear they or Jim Ross wanted Mike Tenay, Striker just screams second choice/last resort.



> DangerousK88 is 100% correct


Thanks, but its from Meltzer's 'TNA DOA' article when all of it went down.


----------



## obby

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

What'd Meltzer say?


----------



## Dangerous K

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



> Wait, people think he's good on Lucha Underground?
> 
> He was good for like two weeks, then became unbearable.


- Dave Meltzer on The Board.


----------



## Cliffy

>Dave's opinion on LU


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

But, when i'm reading a impact wrestling's episode topic, i read a lot about how hawful the commentary is; in the LU topic this is not happening, so i believe Striker's skills are not that bad.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Just listened the WO Radio. On the Striker story he said about his commentary in LU" In the first two weeks i think he did a gret job, but after that he wasn't adding anything special to the show".


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Why do people like Meltzer expect something special all the time? Striker is out there to do a job. He is not going to be SUPER GREAT every week or change the world. Its just announcing, JR was not great every week either. Don't even get me started on Mike Tenay and his TNA work.


----------



## WBS

USAUSA1 said:


> Why do people like Meltzer expect something special all the time? Striker is out there to do a job. He is not going to be SUPER GREAT every week or change the world. Its just announcing, JR was not great every week either. Don't even get me started on Mike Tenay and his TNA work.


no one can do a super great job, that's true.


----------



## Dangerous K

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Several people in New Japan are pretty horrified at the decision - Observer Radio.

Jeff Jarrett's done an interview with this site, and pretty much confirms TNA screwed him.

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/1216/587764/jeff-jarrett-talks-njpw/index.shtml



> Wrestling INC: Is it true that there was an offer was made to Mike Tenay to call the PPV with Jim Ross, but TNA turned it down?
> 
> Jarrett: No comment.


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I dont know why we need such random unique characters to call a show. All i want a announcer to do is call the matches and inform us with information. Thats all they need to do. People Like Teny clearly lost his TNA passion


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> Why do people like Meltzer expect something special all the time? Striker is out there to do a job. He is not going to be SUPER GREAT every week or change the world. Its just announcing, JR was not great every week either. Don't even get me started on Mike Tenay and his TNA work.


JR was good every week. He'd hype up the main events he'd get the angles over and he'd give the show a "big show" feeling even if it really wasn't.

Tony Schiavone was the same with WCW. KroniK Vs Sean O'Haire and Chuck Palumbo sounded like a main event that could happen around the world with that guy around.

Admittedly I haven't heard a lot of Striker but for House Of Hardcore he didn't impress me and was pretty annoying. I'm going to give him another shot on the NJPW PPV before I make my final decision though.


----------



## Lariatoh!

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



shandcraig said:


> I dont know why we need such random unique characters to call a show. All i want a announcer to do is call the matches and inform us with information. Thats all they need to do. People Like Teny clearly lost his TNA passion


Umm.. I'm going to have to disagree with you here. 

A great announcer sells the product that someone is watching. For example you can say X has Y in a hammer lock. Or you can say X has Y in a painful hammerlock, look at the strength of X he is a powerhouse and he is going to rip the tendons in his arm with that move. It's a very painful move.

Or say - X has just put Y through a table he looks hurt or BY GAWD they've killed him, they've broken him in half! X you sonavbabitch you've ended that man's career!!!

Really selling the moves to the audience is what a commentator needs to do.


----------



## almostfamous

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Striker was horrible in the WWE environment, but I've actually not minded him in Lucha Underground. It's amazing what happens when a performer gets out the of creative straight jacket of the WWE. 

That being said, he's a better play-by-play than color commentator, so it will be interesting to see if he can reign himself in and not go into "Smark" territory.


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



almostfamous said:


> Striker was horrible in the WWE environment, but I've actually not minded him in Lucha Underground. It's amazing what happens when a performer gets out the of creative straight jacket of the WWE.
> 
> That being said, he's a better play-by-play than color commentator, so it will be interesting to see if he can reign himself in and not go into "Smark" territory.


I think he'll be a much better color guy than play-by-play, and he'll be following JR's lead so I think he'll be fine. Striker is probably more suited for this show than Lucha anyway. Lucha Underground is like this cool fantasy world where you pretend that wrestling is real and is fought underground with an evil movie character owner, and then when Striker starts referencing old British wrestling and other stuff it completely pulls me out.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I wonder why JJ didn't used this opportunity to introduce his new ring announcer for his potential tv show? Matt Rhodes would of been my choice, I feel he is the future of pro wrestling announcing.


----------



## RockStarDud

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



SOR said:


> JR was good every week. He'd hype up the main events he'd get the angles over and he'd give the show a "big show" feeling even if it really wasn't.
> 
> Tony Schiavone was the same with WCW. KroniK Vs Sean O'Haire and Chuck Palumbo sounded like a main event that could happen around the world with that guy around.
> 
> Admittedly I haven't heard a lot of Striker but for House Of Hardcore he didn't impress me and was pretty annoying. I'm going to give him another shot on the NJPW PPV before I make my final decision though.


Tony Schiavone sucked.... And he sucked Hard.... There is a reason why no one has used him since WCW went out of business.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

...Because he's retired and has a better gig doing baseball commentary.


----------



## ryarts

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Does anyone know when Wrestle Kingdom will be available to purchase on IPPV? Coming from the UK I'll need to figure out how to order it on the 'Flipps' app.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Welp, watching the Japanese version then. Striker is godawful.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



RobertRoodeFan said:


> Your kidding me, sure New Japan is paying him more now, but it is not all about money, money is nice but recognition epically in one's home country is VERY NICE. The guy is from the states, and if he were to get himself over here, he would raise his vaule and having tv time on GFW would give him a lot, plus GFW. Plus wrestlers have big egos naturally, so of course he would want to reconized and not dismissed and have some jobber be considered over him just because they on tv, that is a HUGE SLAP in the face. IT is like this, oh lets look at Crazy STEVE in tna because he is on national tv, but then Aj Styles had a five star match, but fuck him he is in japan and Crazy steve is worth out time but Aj styles is not.
> 
> So what is if GFW does not make? This is not some fucking scam. NOW IS there is a good chance it will fail, YES. However why it is so bad, if it does not succed that sucks, but HE Is trying to make something of it at least to give the fans something. It may not work out, but does not mean it is a scam. If he is just a production company to, that is accally nice, you sound like NJPW fan, so it is not nice to have THE JIM ROSS announce the dome show, JARRET was the one who made it happen. There is no scam, maybe he cannot get a tv deal, he may not, but this is not some scam or NJPW nor Jim Ross would of NEVER signed on.


If Karl Anderson was so starved for North American attention he would have worked for TNA or WWE years ago. In the end of the day he will go down as a legend in Japan and is getting his name out there through the resurgence of NJPW having global awareness. I'm a fan of promotions that exists. So far the only person that I heard was signed for Global Farce Wrestling was Lance Archer. So in a years time this company was announced that Lance Archer was signed. I'm not saying that this company is a scam, all I'm saying is that this company won't be bringing the second "wrestling boom" Jeff Jarrett talks about.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Jeff Jarrett in his little brain thinks he is going to trigger another wrestling boom. Jeeeeeeeezus.


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



RockStarDud said:


> Tony Schiavone sucked.... And he sucked Hard.... There is a reason why no one has used him since WCW went out of business.


Well that just isn't true.

1. He didn't suck. People say he suck because he did some shitty things (Giving away results, laughing at Ed Ferrara's JR impression etc) and because WWE says he sucks. But what people neglect to mention is that he was told to do these things and really had no say in the matter. The fact he was with the WWE, WCW (For years and years) before leaving on his own terms means he didn't suck.

2. Tony Schiavone did secure work after WCW. The XWF hired him and he even made an appearance for TNA. I'm sure a lot of wrestling companies (Including TNA itself) would hire Schiavone if he entered the wrestling business again.

3. If Tony Schiavone sucks so badly how come he has a high paying radio gig which not many others in the wrestling industry have managed to secure? If Tony Schiavone sucked why isn't he running around at every convention trying to capitalize on his fame from 13 years ago. It's because the dude is talented and has other options.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Pillman's Pencil said:


> Jeff Jarrett in his little brain thinks he is going to trigger another wrestling boom. Jeeeeeeeezus.



we sure don't want this to happen right?....F him!


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



DangerousK88 said:


> Several people in New Japan are pretty horrified at the decision - Observer Radio.


Wich radio show? I listened to them recently and haven't heard this comment...


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



ryarts said:


> Does anyone know when Wrestle Kingdom will be available to purchase on IPPV? Coming from the UK I'll need to figure out how to order it on the 'Flipps' app.


Hope to answer correctly; i think the live show, wich will start at 2am et in the US, will begin at 7 am in London, while the replay, wich will air at 7pm et in the US, will air at midnight in London.


----------



## NoWordsNoPain

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

JJ new interview here:

http://wrestling.pt/impacto-152-entrevista-exclusiva-a-jeff-jarrett/


----------



## Vic Capri

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

http://podcastone.com/The-Ross-Report

Jeff Jarrett as the guest on The Ross Report this week! :clap

- Vic


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

He has done the pw.net podcast: http://www.blogtalkradio.com/prowre...owrestlingnet-podcast--jeff-jarrett-interview

And the WO Radio show.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

The important news that came out from this interviews is that even if he is still TNA's minor owner he'd be able to negotiate a deal with Spike TV in 2015.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I'll be very surprise if Spike get back into the wrestling business.


----------



## RockStarDud

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



SOR said:


> Well that just isn't true.
> 
> 1. He didn't suck. People say he suck because he did some shitty things (Giving away results, laughing at Ed Ferrara's JR impression etc) and because WWE says he sucks. But what people neglect to mention is that he was told to do these things and really had no say in the matter. The fact he was with the WWE, WCW (For years and years) before leaving on his own terms means he didn't suck.
> 
> 2. Tony Schiavone did secure work after WCW. The XWF hired him and he even made an appearance for TNA. I'm sure a lot of wrestling companies (Including TNA itself) would hire Schiavone if he entered the wrestling business again.
> 
> 3. If Tony Schiavone sucks so badly how come he has a high paying radio gig which not many others in the wrestling industry have managed to secure? If Tony Schiavone sucked why isn't he running around at every convention trying to capitalize on his fame from 13 years ago. It's because the dude is talented and has other options.


 High paying Baseball Gig???? 

He's a minor baseball announcer. Lets not pretend like he was the voice of the braves. 

BTW huge difference between being an announcer for a normal sport and rasslin


----------



## Pillman's Pencil

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Tony Schiavone was going to be the lead PBP man in TNA before it was decided to switch to Mike Tenay and bring Don West in.


----------



## Vic Capri

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



J-E-Double F J-A-Double R-E-Double T said:


> *Who To Watch at Wrestle Kingdom 9*: “I’ll give you two matches on this show that are in my opinion, Wrestling 2015 and beyond. The first match on the show is guys that you’re very familiar with, the Young Bucks, the Forever Hooligans, the Time Splitters- Alex Shelly & Kushida, and then Ring of Honor Tag Team Champions, ReDragon. That four corners tag match, I’ve seen bits and pieces of them on my previous trips over to Japan but those guys in a Dome atmosphere, there’s no doubt in mind it is going to be a match for the ages. It will blow you away.
> 
> And then the last match of the night, the main event, Tanahashi, and if you want to talk about just one guy, that’s the guy. He’s a rock star, he’s in his mid 30?s, he’s in the prime of his career and he’s facing Okada, the Rainmaker. Those two guys have an awesome rivalry. It’s just like a Rock-Stone Cold, a Hogan-Andre, Bret Hart-Stone Cold, whatever your feud or rivalry of a lifetime, whatever your favorite feud is, their rivalry is right on par with it. “


So weird hearing him talk about Puro, but its really cool that Jarrett is reaching out to other promotions both in the US and overseas unlike McMahon.

- Vic


----------



## Dragon

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Its great that we have confirmation that GFW will have its own roster and weekly show.

I hope they don't pay JR to commentate on a weekly show. He would be a waste of money. I would rather Tony Schiavone.


----------



## WBS

Highlights from JR on PWTorch's livecast:

Former WWE announcer Jim Ross revealed details on his Global Force Wrestling association and why he decided to call GFW's presentation of New Japan's Tokyo Dome Show during an exclusive interview on Friday's PWTorch Livecast.

Ross told PWTorch editor Wade Keller on the Livecast that he signed a one-off deal with Global Force to call the New Japan show for U.S. PPV. Ross said he's only committed to one show since Global has only announced one event thus far. So, he is not ruling out calling another show if the Tokyo Dome PPV experience is positive, but he does not see himself being part of weekly/regular television for a promotion again.

Ross noted that his manager, Barry Bloom, negotiated the deal with Jeff Jarrett/Global Force. The negotiations went on for a few days until they reached a "magic number" that would pull Ross away from Las Vegas birthday plans with his wife and get him to call wrestling again. In the meantime, Ross said he started studying New Japan's product in anticipation of a deal being finalized.

"I saw a product I liked," Ross said. "Once the bell rang, I got very comfortable watching it." Ross said New Japan's current product reminds him of a mix of Mid-South, UWF, Crockett and NWA wrestling in the 1980s, and some elements of Attitude Era physicality.

Ross added that he is approaching the broadcast live from Tokyo as if he is calling a WrestleMania, Super Bowl, or any other major sporting event. Ross said he's not going into the broadcast to talk insider wrestling or talk down WWE or be the "ugly Americans making wise-ass remarks" at New Japan's respected event.

"Jeff and I were very clear on that before I signed my deal," Ross said. Ross also said he had final say on his broadcast partner, and he provided a short list of potential candidates that he was comfortable working with.

Ross said Jarrett kept his word on the arrangement and he was pleased with the selection of Matt Striker as color commentator.

Ross said he's had conversations with Striker about the gameplan of calling a serious PPV event, but he said they do not need to practice in advance, especially since they worked together in WWE.

Outside of the WWE environment, Ross anticipates a different Striker on the air. Ross said he believes Striker will "find out how easy it can be to just call what's on the screen" when he's not reading a script or having someone yelling at him in the headsets.

Ross said he will set the pace of the broadcast like the leader of a dance. He said it's not an ego thing, but the structure of a good broadcast with Striker following Ross's lead knowing "when to tag in at the right time with the right material."

As for what he expects from New Japan's show, he joked about Tanahashi and Okada wanting to have a "six-star match" in the main event. He said it will be interesting to see whether New Japan continues to ride Tanahashi as their top star for 2015, or if New Japan will "get younger" by putting the IWGP World Title back on Okada.

Ross described the match-up of New Japan's top stars as a little bit of Jack Brisco vs. Dory Funk, Jr. because of the physicality in the ring mixed with Ric Flair vs. Ricky Steamboat because of their seamless chemistry mixed with The Rock vs. "Stone Cold" Steve Austin because of the electricity when they're together in the ring. 


After reading his comments on Striker I'm pretty sure they'll do a great job comes January 4th!


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



RockStarDud said:


> High paying Baseball Gig????
> 
> He's a minor baseball announcer. Lets not pretend like he was the voice of the braves.
> 
> BTW huge difference between being an announcer for a normal sport and rasslin


I would bet Schiavone is walking away with a lot of money. Even the DJ on your local station who says "Okay now that was such and such and this is such and such" is making about 50k a year for his time. Sports announcers make a lot more.

Don't think he's a millionaire but I think a couple hundred thousand a year is realistic.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

GFW Press Release:



> Dec. 23, 2014
> PRESS RELEASE
> 
> GFW SET FOR NJPW EVENTS SURROUNDING WRESTLING KINGDOM 9
> 
> NASHVILLE – Global Force Wrestling Vice President of International Relations Scott D’Amore said GFW founder and CEO Jeff Jarrett and the North American announce team will address the media as part of Wrestle Kingdom 9’s festivities the day before the big show at the Tokyo Dome.
> 
> Hall of Fame play-by-play man Jim Ross and Matt Striker will appear at the Jan. 3 “Grand Pro-Wrestling Festival 2015” news conferences at the Differ Ariake Arena in Tokyo, as will all of the NJPW stars, such as Tanahashi, Okada and Nakamura. The Bullet Club, which includes Jarrett, D’Amore, A.J. Styles and IWGP tag team champions Doc Gallows and “Machine Gun” Karl Anderson, also will be on hand. There will be autograph signings and meet-and-greets with Japanese and international fans in attendance between and after the news conferences. The festival even includes two matches..
> 
> “We’re pleased to be invited to attend the festival and to further the budding relationship between GFW and NJPW,” D’amore said. “When you have an event of this magnitude you always want to include the fans and do what you can to enhance their experience.”
> 
> GFW announced its partnership with NJPW in June and revealed that it would promote WK 9 in North America on Nov. 4. Ross came on board on Nov. 11, and Striker was added on Dec. 18.
> 
> “NJPW is one of the hottest promotions in the world right now, and all eyes will be on Tokyo for Wrestle Kingdom 9,” Striker said. “It will be an honor and a privilege not only to sit beside Jim Ross again but to call the action involving many of the best performers this business has to offer on such a grand stage.”
> 
> “GFW Presents New Japan Pro Wrestling’s Wrestle Kingdom 9” will air live in North America at 2 a.m. ET on Jan. 4, which is 4 p.m. in Tokyo. The four-hour telecast also will air in primetime in North America at 7 p.m. ET on DirecTV, Dish, AT&T U-verse, Comcast, Verizon Fios and all cable systems in the United States, and in Canada on Bell ExpressVu TV, Rogers, Shaw, Sasktel and Telus. Check your local listings for availability. The show also will be available on the Flipps app on iTunes or Android.
> 
> Wrestle Kingdom 9 will be the 24th consecutive year for the Jan. 4 dome event, which kicks off the year in Japan and annually is the largest wrestling show in the world outside of the United States, drawing in excess of 40,000 fans.
> 
> #JoinTheForce
> www.GlobalForceWrestling.com


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I'll be checking it out. Here's hoping for something great. 

Okada Vs. Tanahashi
AJ Styles on the card
JR Calling the Action. 

I am ready to have some fun with this, so once again, here's hoping.


----------



## Vic Capri

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Jeff Jarrett also the guest on Piper's Pit this week!

- Vic


----------



## almostfamous

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*






These hype videos are pretty dang good. I could see them being really helpful for fans trying to learn some backstory before the NJPW/GFW PPV.


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I like both GFW and NJPW so I hope this event is a huge success for them. I know 10,000 buys was said to be the goal but I'd like to see double that.


----------



## Hera

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



almostfamous said:


> These hype videos are pretty dang good. I could see them being really helpful for fans trying to learn some backstory before the NJPW/GFW PPV.


The write-ups on their website are fucking T E R R I B L E. It's Bullet Club wanking (well the whole promotion for the event has been that) and horribly inaccurate information. I still can't believe they actually published an article that said Minoru Suzuki was a former IWGP Heavyweight Champion. Hilariously enough I see the article was edited so that's gone eheheh.....

CHAOS has no formal leader despite everyone thinking it's Nakamura. This right here about Bullet Club: "they’re giving New Japan fits having to edit their shows not to offend their audience or sponsors." Yeah okay.

I have no idea why they felt the need to write an article about "exotic" characters. I guess it's because they're Asian or something but that's a horrible choice of words. Not to mention none of the characters in New Japan are that different than what you see in North American promotions these days. 

The one that got me the most was "the innovative moves of Kazuchika Okada". Come on son.

At least the tag division write up was okay and they got Meiyu Tag right but they could have mentioned they won the tag league and are facing Anderson and Gallows for the tag titles but whatever.

Striker did a good job on that Jr. tag title match but this is my issue with that is it might seem like a big deal to foreign fans who watch the indies but the junior tag division isn't really that special in the grand scheme of things and I'm not really sure how much time that match is going to get. The match at WK8 only got a little over 10 minutes and I wouldn't think this one would get that much more time.


----------



## DamonSalvatore90

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



almostfamous said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awrwhBd8J1Q
> 
> These hype videos are pretty dang good. I could see them being really helpful for fans trying to learn some backstory before the NJPW/GFW PPV.


I like the video overral,but what's with the stupid echo ?


----------



## Pillman's Pencil

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



almostfamous said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awrwhBd8J1Q
> 
> These hype videos are pretty dang good. I could see them being really helpful for fans trying to learn some backstory before the NJPW/GFW PPV.


It would be helpful if they were accurate, which they're not.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

From WON:



> An update on Tokyo Dome ticket sales. The 8,000 floor seats are sold out and the mid-level seats (there are about 27,000 of them) are almost sold out. So the advance is now well ahead of total tickets sold for any New Japan show in the past decade.


----------



## Hera

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Pillman's Pencil said:


> It would be helpful if they were accurate, which they're not.


The only one that's been totally wrong is Nakamura and Ibushi. The others have been fine (jr tag titles, NEVER title, tag titles vid came out today). Striker knows that he got the Nakamura and Ibushi one wrong. He doesn't need to go into too much detail on everything anyway.

He's clearly a Shibata mark however. Which I totally feel him on but it's still pretty funny.


----------



## bme

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Jarrett had my money till Matt Striker became the 2nd commentator.
I felt Ross' last run in WWE wasn't that good but I was gonna give um a chance, but Striker is just annoying as hell and I ain't listening to him for 4 hours.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

It's just announcing, I've seen much worse especially the current teams for tna and wwe.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

CHAOS doesn't have a leader, hence the name of the group, thank god for NJ world.


----------



## Mr. Kennedy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Just to drop this in here, but we interviewed Jeff Jarrett about WrestleKingdom and Global Force Wrestling this week, which was a really fun conversation, talking whether PPV is a dying breed, the TV landscape right now, which New Japan talent would get over best in America, why he went with Matt Striker over Pollock, Meltzer and Mauro Ranallo, comparing Jim Ross with Lance Russell and his feelings about being on the card, which you can check out at this link if you're interested:

http://squaredcirclegazette.podbean.com/mf/web/sd5yr4/SCGRadio25-JeffJarrettandGFW.mp3


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

We can say that Jarrett is doing as much as he can to promote WK9!


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

He already preparing to bring Triplemania to the states.


----------



## Memphis Fan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Mr. Kennedy said:


> Just to drop this in here, but we interviewed Jeff Jarrett about WrestleKingdom and Global Force Wrestling this week, which was a really fun conversation, talking whether PPV is a dying breed, the TV landscape right now, which New Japan talent would get over best in America, why he went with Matt Striker over Pollock, Meltzer and Mauro Ranallo, comparing Jim Ross with Lance Russell and his feelings about being on the card, which you can check out at this link if you're interested:
> 
> http://squaredcirclegazette.podbean.com/mf/web/sd5yr4/SCGRadio25-JeffJarrettandGFW.mp3


 Jim Ross is a good announcer, but is not on Lance Russell 's level . Lance is a true pioneer in the industry . Lance called wrestling on radio before people had TV . He started at the dawn of local Tv . Lance called wrestling live on TV for decades , he even did the commercials live during the shows. Lance Russell is a true legend , who paved the way for men like Jim Ross. Lance has a special connection with his audience that lasts to this very day.

Jeff knows better , he is just shillings his PPV .


----------



## bme

USAUSA1 said:


> It's just announcing, I've seen much worse especially the current teams for tna and wwe.


I've muted the volume while watching matches and even refused to watch matches cause of commentary cause for me the quality of commentary is important. I don't like TNA & WWE commentary and Matt Striker nowadays ain't much better.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> He already preparing to bring Triplemania to the states.


Where did you heard that?


----------



## Mr. Kennedy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WBS said:


> Where did you heard that?


In the interview I linked to (the one in my sig), I asked him about TripleMania and he essentially said its in the works.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Thanks!


----------



## Mr. Kennedy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Memphis Fan said:


> Jim Ross is a good announcer, but is not on Lance Russell 's level . Lance is a true pioneer in the industry . Lance called wrestling on radio before people had TV . He started at the dawn of local Tv . Lance called wrestling live on TV for decades , he even did the commercials live during the shows. Lance Russell is a true legend , who paved the way for men like Jim Ross. Lance has a special connection with his audience that lasts to this very day.
> 
> Jeff knows better , he is just shillings his PPV .


Well, I am personally a Jim Ross supporter, but a lot of that will be that I was more exposed to him during his prime. Russell is outstanding, and for me is better than Solie, but I think Jeff's point, not to speak for him, was that a comparison is difficult because Lance was in a different position in many ways, though he did outright say Ross was the very best in his mind.


----------



## CZWRUBE

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Mr. Kennedy said:


> Well, I am personally a Jim Ross supporter, but a lot of that will be that I was more exposed to him during his prime. Russell is outstanding, and for me is better than Solie, but I think Jeff's point, not to speak for him, was that a comparison is difficult because Lance was in a different position in many ways, though he did outright say Ross was the very best in his mind.


*
I think Jim is the best. Now I like Lance also . But i didn't grow up with Lance and only just in the past few years I've learned who Lance was. But i grew up with Good ol' Jr. pretty much so I'm Biased i guess! *


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*



CenaBoy4Life said:


> $100 if this happens it ends up on CMT.


I still don't know why wrestling promotions (IE: TNA) don't broadcast on CMT. It's literally the perfect fit considering the programming on the station.


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I would for sure be all over tripplemania US version.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



bme said:


> I've muted the volume while watching matches and even refused to watch matches cause of commentary cause for me the quality of commentary is important. I don't like TNA & WWE commentary and Matt Striker nowadays ain't much better.


.... LOL I know it's personal preference but refusal to watch matches because of commentary is one of the most outrageous things I've heard.


----------



## ryarts

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Does anyone know how to order Wrestle Kingdom on the Flipps app? Been searching for it on the app for the last couple of days so I can order it but can't find it anywhere? Thanks in advance.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



ryarts said:


> Does anyone know how to order Wrestle Kingdom on the Flipps app? Been searching for it on the app for the last couple of days so I can order it but can't find it anywhere? Thanks in advance.




WK9 on demand will be available after the recorded replay at 7PM EST Sunday. It will be available on demand for 30 days after.


----------



## Sugnid

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WBS said:


> WK9 on demand will be available after the recorded replay at 7PM EST Sunday. It will be available on demand for 30 days after.


You keep on saying this, but the following link:

http://globalforcewrestling.com/wat...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer

Says that the live show will be available.....?


----------



## ryarts

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WBS said:


> WK9 on demand will be available after the recorded replay at 7PM EST Sunday. It will be available on demand for 30 days after.


Thanks for the response. I thought it would be available live but this doesn't seem to be the case.


----------



## Sugnid

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



ryarts said:


> Thanks for the response. I thought it would be available live but this doesn't seem to be the case.


Then what is this all about:



> Flipps app
> 
> Available world wide with the exception of Japan.
> Download the app via iTunes or Google Play.
> Order Wrestle Kingdom 9 through the Flipps app. Your iTunes or Google Play account will be charged.
> Through the Flipps app Wrestle Kingdom 9 can be viewed on your mobile phone, tablet or
> Internet-connected TVs by Samsung, Sony, Panasonic, LG, Philips & Sharp
> Xbox One, Xbox 360, DISH Hopper, Apple TV, Chromecast
> *2:00am ET/11:00pm PT Live*
> 7:00pm ET/4:00pm PT Prime Time


This is a direct link from the GFW website.


----------



## iamloco724

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Some cable companies are running it live and some arent it seems, fios isnt atleast in the listings now, i tweeted jeff and he said it will be but its not in that time slot only 7pm and after ufc reply is in the 2am timeslot


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Sugnid said:


> Then what is this all about:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a direct link from the GFW website.


What I wrote is what Flipps app twitter account wroted days ago.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

he has to get a tv deal soon.

once wk9 is out of the way people are gunna start asking questions and probably lose interest if he doesn't come up with a tv deal.


----------



## iamloco724

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

confirmed that some of us are screwed with live airing through cable

Cable TV

United States
Available on all cable systems
ATT UVerse
Verizon FIOS
2:00am ET/11:00pm PT – Due to the replay of the UFC event some systems will not be offering Wrestle Kingdom 9 Live
7:00pm ET/4:00pm PT – All cable systems will be offering the Prime Time airing of Wrestle Kingdom 9


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Best bet is to stay off wrestling sites on Sunday.


----------



## Heisenberg316

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Did they signed anyone?


----------



## iamloco724

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> Best bet is to stay off wrestling sites on Sunday.


im debating trying the flipps app to watch live otherwise ill avoid social media and sites till i watch it


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

JJ now at the PWTorch livecast


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

The Jr's pics with NJPW wrestlers are pretty amazing to watch! XD


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Really Great Show !! JR and Striker delivered!


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I agree with Cliffy. They really do need to announce something big now. The initial excitement I had for this company is gone

Start announcing staff, talent or television deals.


----------



## HogansHeroes

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Jarrett said on ProWrestling.Net the first quarter of the year is when the company is planning on starting up. And Jarrett has kept is cards close to his chest, so its not like he's going to say something like that without that being the plan. That and the fact they have been looking at locations in Vegas seem to hint at them doing shows around WrestleMania time, when wrestling is guaranteed to get you some buzz (well, apart from if you are TNA). I do agree with those who have said their interest is gone. Mine is on hold. I will rejoin the excitment if or when they actually announce something. One thing Jarrett keeps talking about, though, is the technology around today. Seems like (at least initially) GFW will be a online thing. Maybe through a streaming service like Hulu. One thing, whether its on TV or online, they need to get this thing up and running soon.

Could see this company taping their shows around New Japan's schedule, so they have the likes of Styles, Gallows, Anderson, Omega, the Bucks and Alex Shelley. You'd think that is the type of workers Jarrett would want on his roster.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Flipps tv seems like the most logical deal at the moment unless he can convince spike or cmt which seems highly unlikely. I think tcw gave their library to flipps. It's a decent starting point better than weekly ppvs.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I wish GFW had done more to the broadcast like provide English subtitltes to the video packages and stuff. 

As is though, I am glad they brought us the show and JR & Striker did great.


----------



## Geeee

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



TripleG said:


> I wish GFW had done more to the broadcast like provide English subtitltes to the video packages and stuff.
> 
> As is though, I am glad they brought us the show and JR & Striker did great.


I was just coming to post this. How do we not get English subtitles? Heck. The videos had Japanese subtitles....

As far as commentary goes, JR was incredible. His excitement was palpable in the IC title match. He's definitely still got it. Michael Cole still ain't got shit on him.

I thought Matt Striker was horrible. He constantly broke kayfabe, which took me out of the moment several times.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Striker as predicted was horrendous, JR really didn't get cooking until the final 4 matches aka the matches he did hours of research on.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Striker was great, he saved Jr a couple of times.


----------



## sXeMope

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I ordered the replay tonight, mostly because I saw it on my TV for $5.99. Looking forward to it. I've managed to go spoiler free so far.

Feedback on Striker's commentary is disappointing. I was expecting it, but I had hope that he'd step up for such a big, influential show. Let's face it, this show will likely be the "When Worlds Collide" of our generation and I read that he said he was "Marking out" at some point. I wish they would have gotten Mauro Ranallo. I feel like he and JR would make an amazing team. Both are incredibly knowledgeable about wrestling and have plenty of experience. Striker does as well but it seems he has some trouble deciding when it's time to be a fan and when to be a professional.


----------



## Geeee

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Pillman's Pencil said:


> Striker as predicted was horrendous, JR really didn't get cooking until the final 4 matches aka the matches he did hours of research on.


Well it did help that those final 4 matches were the best matches on the card and JR was legitimately excited by the physicality of those slobberknockers.



sXeMope said:


> I ordered the replay tonight, mostly because I saw it on my TV for $5.99. Looking forward to it. I've managed to go spoiler free so far.
> 
> Feedback on Striker's commentary is disappointing. I was expecting it, but I had hope that he'd step up for such a big, influential show. Let's face it, this show will likely be the "When Worlds Collide" of our generation and I read that he said he was "Marking out" at some point. I wish they would have gotten Mauro Ranallo. I feel like he and JR would make an amazing team. Both are incredibly knowledgeable about wrestling and have plenty of experience. Striker does as well but it seems he has some trouble deciding when it's time to be a fan and when to be a professional.


He kept nonchalantly saying things like "that's one of his signature maneuvers" as if we can't tell that it's important that someone got kicked in the face. In one of the matches he actually talked about how the psychology of puro match works. Saying something like "they start slowly and build into a crescendo". That's great and all and I'm sure some people wanted to know that but when a match is going on, I don't want to be reminded that the action is choreographed.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

He got shat on for using insider terms by JR, JR really wanted Mike Tenay, and it showed.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I thought striker was fine. Tenay would have been much worse.


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Striker was fine.. in fact he was better than JR for most of the night so JR really can't open his mouth on that one. Rust or whatever, but he was flat for the first half of the night and didn't start getting good til the midway point. 

Dont' really get the hate for Striker here... just the cool thing to do?


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Kabraxal said:


> just the cool thing to do?


For the most part


----------



## SOR

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Striker wasn't bad. I didn't like him at House Of Hardcore but he was good last night.


----------



## Geeee

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Kabraxal said:


> Striker was fine.. in fact he was better than JR for most of the night so JR really can't open his mouth on that one. Rust or whatever, but he was flat for the first half of the night and didn't start getting good til the midway point.
> 
> Dont' really get the hate for Striker here... just the cool thing to do?


I actually liked Striker in the WWE but he broke kayfabe way too much for my tastes on the NJPW broadcast. NJPW goes to great lengths to portray a legitimate sport atmosphere and commentary should reflect that IMO. So, things like JR going into the competitors legit athletic backgrounds appeals to me. While fourth wall breaking crap like "he must be a fan of Dean Malenko" as an explanation for Tanahashi using the Texas Cloverleaf really take me out of the moment.


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Geeee said:


> I actually liked Striker in the WWE but he broke kayfabe way too much for my tastes on the NJPW broadcast. NJPW goes to great lengths to portray a legitimate sport atmosphere and commentary should reflect that IMO. So, things like JR going into the competitors legit athletic backgrounds appeals to me. While fourth wall breaking crap like "he must be a fan of Dean Malenko" as an explanation for Tanahashi using the Texas Cloverleaf really take me out of the moment.


What? But you can be a fan of Dean Malenko, use his move, and still pull of the character/match as real. What does being a fan of a legend and it being acknowledged have to do with anything?


----------



## Social butterfly

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Agree striker was better then jr for most of it


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



sXeMope said:


> I ordered the replay tonight, mostly because I saw it on my TV for $5.99. Looking forward to it. I've managed to go spoiler free so far.
> 
> Feedback on Striker's commentary is disappointing. I was expecting it, but I had hope that he'd step up for such a big, influential show. Let's face it, this show will likely be the "When Worlds Collide" of our generation and I read that he said he was "Marking out" at some point. I wish they would have gotten Mauro Ranallo. I feel like he and JR would make an amazing team. Both are incredibly knowledgeable about wrestling and have plenty of experience. Striker does as well but it seems he has some trouble deciding when it's time to be a fan and when to be a professional.


Ranallo and Ross would've been completely awesome because Mauro is the real deal and a real pro. However that's also why he probably wasn't on the show. Mauro is expensive as he is a regular announcer for the big time Mayweather PPV boxing shows. If Mauro was still just the Strikeforce guy, he might've been affordable, but he was probably more expensive than JR! And as great as he is, no one would buy the show just because Mauro was on, so it's not worth putting in the $ to pay for him. Maybe they could've got Toby Keith to pay for Ranallo!


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Mr. Speed said:


> Ranallo and Ross would've been completely awesome because Mauro is the real deal and a real pro. However that's also why he probably wasn't on the show. Mauro is expensive as he is a regular announcer for the big time Mayweather PPV boxing shows. If Mauro was still just the Strikeforce guy, he might've been affordable, but he was probably more expensive than JR! And as great as he is, no one would buy the show just because Mauro was on, so it's not worth putting in the $ to pay for him. Maybe they could've got Toby Keith to pay for Ranallo!


Have you listened to Mauro in the last 5 years? Dude sucks now.


----------



## americanoutlaw

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

so will GFW be it own fed or will it be a boat to help put international wrestling on us tv??? it odd he has not get working deals with us feds


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



americanoutlaw said:


> so will GFW be it own fed


yes

Jeff's reiterated this a million times


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Ive said this before and ill say it again. The way the entire media industry is going. Netflix type services is going to take over. The tv platform is changing and its been stated the younger generation is happy to not have cable. Netflix is doing very well and its going to continue to massively grow. 

GFW needs to be the first company to offcialy be with them. They can still make good money just like other big hit shows movies that go onto netflix.

Imagine a Weekly 2 hour show that uploads a certain time day. Then they could do 3 hour ppv like specials on sunday ppv time. 

Either way there is going to be a big market for wrestling to go that way.Why do u think wwe did the network and is doing 10 dollar a month ppvs from that subscription.It has a insane media library so that makes sense. But if your a new company or whatever then going on a system like netflix or hulu makes sense. 

A lot of wrestling fans watch wrestling by streaming or downloading this and JJ is smart and knows this.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



shandcraig said:


> Ive said this before and ill say it again. The way the entire media industry is going. Netflix type services is going to take over. The tv platform is changing and its been stated the younger generation is happy to not have cable. Netflix is doing very well and its going to continue to massively grow.
> 
> GFW needs to be the first company to offcialy be with them. They can still make good money just like other big hit shows movies that go onto netflix.
> 
> Imagine a Weekly 2 hour show that uploads a certain time day. Then they could do 3 hour ppv like specials on sunday ppv time.
> 
> Either way there is going to be a big market for wrestling to go that way.Why do u think wwe did the network and is doing 10 dollar a month ppvs from that subscription.It has a insane media library so that makes sense. But if your a new company or whatever then going on a system like netflix or hulu makes sense.
> 
> A lot of wrestling fans watch wrestling by streaming or downloading this and JJ is smart and knows this.


I think Flipps will most likely be where GFW goes if they can't get on cable.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

GFW is in talks with NJPW to bring Invasion Attack to US by PPV, according to the WON. It depends on how the selling of WK 9 is going. JR and Matt Striker would be again the announcers but would be doing the commentary on studio and not in Japan.


----------



## Dangerous K

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

if its in the studio then JR won't do it he has to be there


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

you're assuming that hes willing to go back already to Japan. As JR said on his latest wo interview, he will be doing the job again if there will be the right money.


----------



## dondada7

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I'm interested in seeing what their event in South Africa will look like and I am willing to bet that the former Justin Angel makes an appearance of the The Darewolf PJ Black. I'm not sure about the other South African but I would expect Angelico to also make an appearance. 

It would be a better show if....
Jeff Jarrett brings some of his potential stars to the show: 
I would like to see guys like The Motor CityCrimson, TMDK, The Motor City Machine Guns, The Bullet Club, AJ Styles, The Dare Wolf, The Killer Elite Squad, Shelton Benjamin, The Pope Elijah Burke, Teddy Hart, Moose, Anthony Nese and possibly guys from Lucha Underground Prince Puma as Ricochet, Jeff Cobb, Drago, Brian Cage, Johnny Mundo Morrison,Angelico, Hernandez, and some WWE castoffs like Brian Meyers and CMLL standouts La Sombra & Rush.


----------



## cease2exist

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



shandcraig said:


> Ive said this before and ill say it again. The way the entire media industry is going. Netflix type services is going to take over. The tv platform is changing and its been stated the younger generation is happy to not have cable. Netflix is doing very well and its going to continue to massively grow.
> 
> GFW needs to be the first company to offcialy be with them. They can still make good money just like other big hit shows movies that go onto netflix.
> 
> Imagine a Weekly 2 hour show that uploads a certain time day. Then they could do 3 hour ppv like specials on sunday ppv time.
> 
> Either way there is going to be a big market for wrestling to go that way.Why do u think wwe did the network and is doing 10 dollar a month ppvs from that subscription.It has a insane media library so that makes sense. But if your a new company or whatever then going on a system like netflix or hulu makes sense.
> 
> A lot of wrestling fans watch wrestling by streaming or downloading this and JJ is smart and knows this.


I completely agree. Whoever hosts a weekly action sports show like wrestling or MMA on Netflix is gonna make a killing.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

That would be an awesome idea. With the WWE Network, New Japan World, and various iPPVs out there, wrestling is transitioning more into an online streaming product, but certain issues have gotten in the way. ROH struggled to an absurd degree with iPPVs and getting them up and running. New Japan World, for now, has a language barrier issue for English speaking markets, and WWE Network....yeah, we know. 

Netflix is a very good product and is definitely a viable option for downloading and watching media whether it be TV or movies and they have a large variety of content. They are producing more and more original content, so GFW (or any wrestling company) getting a deal with them would be a great idea. Millions already have Netflix, so you wouldn't have to try too hard to get into every home in America and you'd be associated with a brand that is synonymous with quality.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

In reality, it might be another year before we see an actual promotion. The next North America ppv will probably be AAA Triplemania and then Wrestle Kingdom 2016. Maybe the final G-1 show but I doubt it.


----------



## shandcraig

For some reason it was not letting me quote tripleG. 

Tna will be the first on Netflix i assume.discovery is working on a deal with netflix.they are figuring out the value first.but that means mass content from them be on netflix .i could see it first being delay episodes but maybe transition into all sorts of events different days.cus i know netflix can make deals with anyone.they just pay discovery and gain more viewers.win win

Netflix has been trying to get sports for ages but they are all locked up in network contracts.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I am glad JJ is not rushing it. The fans is not going anywhere.

The only problem for JJ is the roster. The free agent list is getting smaller and smaller. People like AJ Styles and Young Bucks will put NJPW dates over anything, you can't really rely on them. Then you have to compete with ROH over dates. TNA just hired Drew Calloway(the best free agent that was available). NXT have Uhaa. Lucha Underground has Brian Cage and Ricochet. ROH has Adam Cole. ADR is everywhere and will probably end up in MMA. Who can they really build around for the core roster? Chris Hero? Chris Sabin? Chris Masters? Justin Gabriel?


----------



## Memphis Fan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> I am glad JJ is not rushing it. The fans is not going anywhere.
> 
> The only problem for JJ is the roster. The free agent list is getting smaller and smaller. People like AJ Styles and Young Bucks will put NJPW dates over anything, you can't really rely on them. Then you have to compete with ROH over dates. TNA just hired Drew Calloway(the best free agent that was available). NXT have Uhaa. Lucha Underground has Brian Cage and Ricochet. ROH has Adam Cole. ADR is everywhere and will probably end up in MMA. Who can they really build around for the core roster? Chris Hero? Chris Sabin? Chris Masters? Justin Gabriel?


USA , there is plenty of talent. Jarrett can book the NJPW North American talent that is not being used by ROH , book AAA talent, book free agents and develop new talent.

Some names Harry Smith , Lance Archer , Karl Anderson , Doc Gallows , Alex Shelly , Tama Tonga , Kenny Omega , Chris Sabin , Doug Williams , Jack Evans , Willie Mack , Brian Cage and many others.


----------



## luckyfri

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

his championsship owner title run thing or whatever made me stop wrestling.
was a time we did not had wwe on TV but TNA.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Recent Jeff Jarrett's Interview in the UK, talking about VKM, Russo, CM Punk, next exctiing announcements for GFW ! :



> Jeff Jarrett was recently interviewed by the v2 Wrestling Podcast in the UK. The full interview can be heard at http://v2wrestling.podomatic.com/entry/2015-02-12T09_17_37-08_00
> Here are some highlights:
> 
> 
> On whether GFW will be a standalone promotion:
> "The short answer is yes. I have been working with the team on what wrestling fans are calling a standalone promotion. Multiple conversations with talent, distributors, sponsorships, venues, legal, finance, everything that goes with launching the brand. I don’t want to get too overinflated and say major announcements, but I’ll call them very exciting announcements around WrestleMania and then the weeks to come after that. So in the next 4-6 weeks, the first announcement will be coming."
> 
> On his relationship with CM Punk in TNA:
> "He did work with us for a little while, yes. It was in the Asylum days when I was wearing 5, 6, 7 hats every Wednesday night. We had a very business-like, cordial relationship. To say that I missed the boat would be an understatement of the year, but things like that happen. My father started two guys from California that drove cross country and the first time I laid eyes on them was Thanksgiving 1985. Very young and very green, they were called the Blade Runners and within 18 months after they left my father’s promotion they became Sting in WCW and the Ultimate Warrior in the WWF. So promoters miss the boat and there is a long track record of that, but Punk seized his opportunity when he got to WWE. Quite frankly, he goozled that entire promotion and left on his own terms. To this day he’s still one of the hottest box office attractions in professional wrestling, and he’s not even doing it any more."
> 
> On whether there will be a place for Vince Russo in GFW:
> "We enjoyed our years together but no, not at this time."
> 
> On his controversial departure from the WWF in 1999:
> "At the end of the day, I showed up to work that night in Cleveland, and (Vince McMahon) had two options, I had two options, and we both took Option A. We agreed on a price, and the rest is history. I have spoken with Vince McMahon several times since that day".
> 
> On whether he will remain an active wrestler:
> "No, my full-time days in the ring are over. Not to say I’m not going to put on the tights again, and quite frankly, in the last two weeks I don't know what it is but I've gotten several offers from promoters in Canada, the Carolinas and California, so like I did last year, I’ll probably have a few shows here and there. But my main focus is Global Force Wrestling and launching that brand as a standalone promotion."
> 
> On his role in GFW:
> "I like to refer to (my role) as somewhat of a matchmaker. In the old days they called it a booker, but a booker is really a matchmaker and let the fans decide. The talent, it's not like you want to slap on and say this week you’re the Gobbledy Gooker and next week you’re Skinner. It’s who is Talent A and why are they Talent A, what’s to like or not like about Talent A. You put them against Talent B, who they are and why they are, and they go out there and get it done in the ring. I think that’s a recipe for success in professional wrestling."
> 
> On GFW's style compared to other promotions:
> "It’ll have its own style, but I don’t believe in recreating the wheel. I think Wrestle Kingdom 9 proved it, and Jim Ross said it in some of the videos that we produced on him, wrestling fans don’t over-think it. Give the fans what they want. Great wrestlers, hard-hitting style, championships, winners, losers and larger than life personalities – that’s what we plan on doing. I’ve always had that philosophy, dating back to my early days in the territories and my father’s and grandmother’s promotion. You have good wrestlers, and whether it’s black hats and white hats or however you want to define it, the people have to know and understand that Wrestler A is fighting Wrestler B and why they’re fighting, what are the results on who wins and who loses, and what’s going to happen next. I don’t think you need to overthink that in any stretch of the imagination. I think there are instances, from NXT to Wrestle Kingdom 9 to Triplemania, the successful wrestling shows going on in the world today are, at its core, basic and simplistic."


----------



## mikehayman

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I like Jarrett's idea of giving the fans what they want. If he had a billionaire backing him up, I think his promotion could become something, but odds are it probably won't. You need huge $$ if you want to compete with WWE.


----------



## wagnike2

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I like how Jarrett seems to be saying all the right things, I still wish things were moving along at somewhat of a quicker pace.

I think the idea of wrestling on some kind of streaming service sounds great. I don't know if Netflix would do it, but trying to get on something like Yahoo Screen might be a boost to both companies.


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

He's saying all the right things and he realises that what the fans are reacting to positively are shows like NJPW and NXT, not the WWE and it's bizarre loss of understanding on the basics of wrestling booking.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

But at the same time njpw and nxt have their own identity. What is GFW vision?


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> But at the same time njpw and nxt have their own identity. What is GFW vision?


Probably take what they do, add some of the southern story telling and vignettes probably. If anything, it will probably look a lot like a hybrid of NJPW/WWE with the lean being towards NJPW. There is time for segments out of ring and such, but I think Jarret understands that the true selling point to wrestling is.. wrestling.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

GFW update:



PWInsider said:


> For those who have asked about what's going on with Jeff Jarrett's Global Force Wrestling promotion, we are told that Jarrett is prepping some announcements for next month, likely to time out with Wrestlemania week, the same time period he announced he was forming GFW last year. We are told these will be regarding talents and live events. Obviously, it's been a slow process but Jarrett has told those who asked that he was trying to run a marathon, not rush to the finish line.
> 
> There have been discussions of doing another live New Japan PPV this Spring and also bringing a AAA PPV live to the States as well, similar to the New Japan WrestleKingdom PPV.
> 
> So, that's where things stands. We'll see what comes of it.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

*sigh*


----------



## MTheBehemoth

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

From Meltzer:



> Jarrett being 15 months into the game with no TV deal tells you how much the TV industry is into paying for wrestling these days. Though I smell smoke from Jeff's side.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Even Flow said:


> GFW update:


It will be good if they'll announce a new PPV for njpw or AAA Triplemania, however I would prefer something on the side for the standalone side of the company, like talents, TV, live shows...


----------



## Mister Sinister

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

TNA proved that there are networks out there that are interested in a wrestling show. Both WGN and Spike were negotiating with TNA. The biggest challenge if they sign with a network is going to be finding a venue to tape in for several years.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Isn't it supposed to be on tv by next January? Or that was in some report.


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



MTheBehemoth said:


> From Meltzer:


I think networks aren't the end all they think though... Netflix and Amazon are garnering more and more power and influence, and both are very high on owning programs that only they show. If they are the first to tap into the wrestling market in that fashion, it would be a huge deal. And if GFW is working to do that, and possibly help AAA and NJPW get a partner deal... well, it would be a fucking coup. 

Saying that, a TV deal would still be nice... but really, it isn't as big or as necessary as it used to be. I think that is one area the WWE is actually ahead of the curve with the Network... they are keeping their presence on TV while building the presence of the network to hopefully get it into more homes... I can see them eventually cutting the cord to TV so they maintain most of the control and have only themselves and a few sponsors to answer to.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Zayniac said:


> Isn't it supposed to be on tv by next January? Or that was in some report.


There is not a date set for a possible TV show yet.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Another recent Jarrett's interview about GFW, AAA, NXT... 

Nerds of Evolution Radio recently spoke with Jeff Jarrett about Global Force Wrestling and more. The full interview can be found at this link. Below are some highlights from their site:

What’s the latest on GFW? “Well, obviously we just wrapped and the end of January, basically a month long promotion. WrestleKingdom 9 obviously happened on January 4th and in today’s world of Ondemand viewing, Direct Tv, on Demand and scheduled replays, so we really just wrapped (promoting) that. And there was a lot of tying up loose ends business wise, not a lot of fun stuff, boring stuff, but stuff that had to be done. That sort of came to an end at the end of January, but during that time I’ve been working on everything that, in my opinion, if you’re interested in and curious about Global Force Wrestling, I’ve been working many long hours about the things you’re asking about. I’ve been having multiple discussions with talent, I’ve got several opportunities with sponsorships that have literally developed in the last 14 days. Talking to different venues, live event plans, it’s coming together. More international companies have discussed with me about bringing their product to the North American market via ppv. I’m just not quiet ready to release details but I am- I can tell you this, I am very excited. I’ll call it – I hate to put timelines because you miss them, and Murphy’s Law takes effect and that’s how it always is, but you know I think by WrestleMania season, by the end of the season there’s going to be some very exciting announcements about Global Force Wrestling.”

Will GFW Produce a AAA PPV? And will GFW work with Lucha Underground? “That stuff I’d like to not discuss but what I can tell you is discussions are going on with AAA in Mexico. They (L-U/AAA) are really two separate entities, although the Roldan family is owners in both of them. They (L-U) have different partners in the states. Great group of folks, from Mark Burnett, all the way down. But it really is a different entity. I haven’t had any discussions with that group (L-U). But I continue with my 10 or 15 year relationship with AAA down in Mexico.”

How difficult is it to go from TNA and start a brand new company all over again? “It’s so exciting. It’s, for lack of a better term, really refreshing. I said this on my media rounds heading into Wrestle Kingdom 9, I haven’t been this excited about the wrestling business in a long-long time, and it really really excites me. I think the timing is right for a number of reasons (next wrestling boom), at the very top of that list is the talent pool that’s out there. It’s red hot, the free agent market is as healthy as it’s ever been. Obviously the New Japan organization is top notch, and now they’re working with (pro wrestling) NOAH; well they’ve been working with NOAH but now they’re taking it to a whole other level. The wrestling business is really fun to be in right now in my opinion.”

Will the Bullet Club be in GFW? “My quick answer to that is: ‘Stay tuned.'”

What “inactive” wrestler would you like to build GFW around? “In my opinion this is a no brainer. When you have a guy that is 3rd generation, knows the business inside and out and comes up and becomes the hottest box office attraction in the world; The Rock. I mean he’s on a completely different level. He’s a movie star, a great athlete and a great wrestler. I think you’d have to absolutely start with him. Then you go back a couple generations and look at the great wrestlers like Buddy Rodgers, Jerry Lawler…The Von Erichs; but you’d have to go Rock. Then you know, Hulk Hogan. His record speaks for itself. He had Hulkamania and then was right back on top 15 years later with the nWo.”

Do you watch any non-New Japan TV and what do you think about the TV product at the moment? “I watch it all. I literally watch everything that’s on television. And I watch quiet of bit of, what I’ll call, the Youtube stuff that’s posted. I hate to sound like a broken record but there’s a lot of good things going on. Is everbody doing everything right? No, it’s impossible. You see different fan-bases being hyper-critical about certain situations. But I can tell you, producing a 3 hour live program every Monday has it’s challenges. You’re going to have some good, bad, up’s, down’s. That’s a very very hard challenge to accomplish every Monday, but the economics is why you do it. NBC Universal is writing the McMahons a very fat check and so, you know, you do “what’s best for business”. Outside of the WWE and I guess you could say the televised product, there’s promotions all over the world that I get a chance to see and they’re good, they really are.”

Why do you feel that we’re on the cups of a next great boom? “I can’t put my finger on the main reason. I think there’s a bunch of contributing factors. I think the Rock-effect, when you had a guy come on the scene like that during the attitude era, Rock and Stone Cold, the Monday Night Wars. The kids that were 10,12, 14 years old who were watching it, are now 28, 29, 30, 31, 32 years old and these guys have all been wrestling 4,5, 6 years. There was such an enormous exposure to the mainstream. Everybody was watching wrestling and now we’re seeing some residual payoff of that. I also think that the wrestling fanbases that have popped up, ROH has been around as long as TNA has and they have their fans. …You have t.v. being produced in South Africa, in India, small promotions you guys have probably never heard of are being produced. Just all around the globe, wrestling as content is being produced and I think when you have that, a lot of wrestlers having a lot of matches, and the cream, slowly but surely, rises to the top and I think NXT is the best example of that today. Kevin Steen is a 12 year pro and he’s just now stepping onto the scene. I think all those contributing factors are to me, what are the biggest. But the proof is in the pudding. You got RAW, Smackdown, NXT, all under the WWE umbrella, you referenced Lucha Underground earlier, you got AAA in Mexico, you got TNA, you got ROH (New Japan, New Japan World, it) and that’s just a few who are producing content.”

Who’s your favorite to watch in NXT? “Steen (Kevin Owens) He’s very good. There’s a bunch of other ones, but I’m excited him because of the road he’s traveled all these years. When he hits the main roster he’s going to shake things up.”


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

It's nice to see he likes Owens.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

no doubt he would have grabbed him if he didn't get the call from wwe.


----------



## HerbUWF

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Losing interest in Jeff's group at this point. It really is coming across like a cheap way of riding peoples coat tails.


----------



## SHUDEYE

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I'm sort of getting the impression it's going to be like how ROH is a super-indie but this is going to be a super-intie I guess (super-international, haha) would that be a fair assessment? I haven't paid too much attention because this has dragged on but that's sort of the impression I've gotten. He's creating a company that'll showcase other promotions' talent from across the world?


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*






Jarrett talks about Live Events, Production, Roster, PPVs and he Confirms Las Vegas has first market !


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Really seems as if he's holding out for Spike

I know they're out of wrestling but jeff has a way with words so im keeping my hopes us


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Since Las Vegas is confirmed as first market for live shows, i was wondering if GFW will run the Hard Rock Hotel & Casino like TNA did in 2008 for the very first impact out of the impact zone... it was a really good place!


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

That was a good interview.


----------



## RLStern

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

GFW shouldn't be an "in ring only" company.

It never works, didn't work when WWE did it during the Ruthless Aggression era, not with TNA's "wrestling matters", not with ROH or any Indy currently struggling.

Be creative and do great storylines, don't be a replica of a typical indy federation.


----------



## animus

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I get the vibe that GFW is an NWA-esque brand where their PPV's will be bringing together the various brands (territories) like a Starcade. Instead of having a singular roster, the brands (territories) will do their own thing. I could be 100% wrong.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



PWInsider said:


> UPDATE ON JEFF JARRETT'S GFW
> By Mike Johnson on 2015-03-09 11:47:44
> 
> There is absolutely movement in regard to Jeff Jarrett's planned Global Force Wrestling holding TV Tapings in Las Vegas.
> One source told PWInsider.com that there are tapings tentatively planned for the first week in May while another has claimed July dates would be announced sometime in the next month.
> 
> I reached out to Jeff Jarrett this morning and he declined to comment on what PWInsider.com has heard, noting he would be happy to discuss "once contracts in Vegas are signed."


http://www.pwinsider.com/article/92168/update-on-jeff-jarretts-gfw.html?p=1


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

It's quite ridiculous and says a lot about the state of the industry where all it would take for them to become the number 2 company is to sign with a mid tier to upper mid tier network and they'd leapfrog everyone bar wwe.

It's quite sad actually


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

So where is this wrestling Boom Jarretts been talking about?


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

i am rooting for JJ. Hope he stays away from the booking and let D'Amore have 100% control. 

He better sign guys fast because NXT is making a move on everyone. They got Uhaa, almost got Joe and Court Bauer hinted Briscoes might go there.

My guess is that GFW will be HOH with better production.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Very good news!! let's hope it will works!


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> My guess is that GFW will be HOH with better production.


I don't know if it's still in place, but last year Jarrett inked a deal with Dave Broome's 25/7 Productions company, so the production side shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Miguel De Juan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



RLStern said:


> GFW shouldn't be an "in ring only" company.
> 
> It never works, didn't work when WWE did it during the Ruthless Aggression era, not with TNA's "wrestling matters", not with ROH or any Indy currently struggling.
> 
> Be creative and do great storylines, don't be a replica of a typical indy federation.


TNA was never in ring only not even during their Wrestling Matters. They mostly still had on air authority figures, long introductory promos, bad stage skits, and lots of talking segments with 1-4 minutes matches (which were bad because it was just top guys squashing each other every week).

WWE was never an in ring only company. Vince had people kissing his ass every week and those comedy bits.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Hopefully, they do get this promotion of the ground soon. I am never averse to more options as a wrestling fan.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

if they are doing the tapings in LA this spring I believe that a TV deal is in place. Wondering what it could be..


----------



## RLStern

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Miguel De Juan said:


> TNA was never in ring only not even during their Wrestling Matters. They mostly still had on air authority figures, long introductory promos, bad stage skits, and lots of talking segments with 1-4 minutes matches (which were bad because it was just top guys squashing each other every week).
> 
> WWE was never an in ring only company. Vince had people kissing his ass every week and those comedy bits.


WWE during the Ruthless Aggression era, stopped doing innovative storylines, Rock was barely there, Hardcore Division gone, Backstage Falls Count Anywhere Gone.

And the Ruthless Aggression sucked because of it, imagine a promotion with absolutely no segments at all?...

Sorry but no,


----------



## Miguel De Juan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



RLStern said:


> WWE during the Ruthless Aggression era, stopped doing innovative storylines, Rock was barely there, Hardcore Division gone, Backstage Falls Count Anywhere Gone.
> 
> And the Ruthless Aggression sucked because of it, imagine a promotion with absolutely no segments at all?...
> 
> Sorry but no,


The hardcore title sucked. I am glad its gone. They shouldn't be doing gimmick matches every week because no one will care anymore.

TNA did gimmick matches to death and no one cares.

It's good the Rock left and did not overstay his welcome. You need new stars anyhow.

WWE, apart from NXT, has never booked wrestling like the nwa/wcw which were more focused on pro wrestling. WWE has tried to be something else entirely.


----------



## RLStern

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Miguel De Juan said:


> The hardcore title sucked. I am glad its gone. They shouldn't be doing gimmick matches every week because no one will care anymore.


:ha

ut

The Hardcore title was one of most memorable championships that provided A+ entertainment.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Established 2013, produced 1 show in the last 2 years.


----------



## RKing85

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

and that surprizes people?

I'm sorry, but I don't see how people bought in to this. There big selling point was putting together a database of 500 wrestlers. Give me 3 hours and I could do the same thing.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Actually the announcement for the promotion started in 2014.. at the very beginning stages. It was clear that it would have taken time to be a overall promotion, with TV deals etc...


----------



## heyman deciple

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I'll be willing to give it a chance but with so much great talent already being locked up, my question is what is their roster going to look like.

And does wrestling really need another alternative product on television when you already have NXT, ROH, and Lucha offering strong alternatives with good wrestling, young talent, and good production values in the case of NXT and Lucha.

And what can they possibly do to be different?

My suggestion would be a old school,southern wrestling style promotion.

No one really does that anymore on a big stage.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

How did that South Africa show go?


----------



## pgi86

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Ham and Egger said:


> How did that South Africa show go?


There was no South Africa show. They announced it and then a couple of weeks later it was all forgotten about. Not the first time they [WWP] have done this either.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



pgi86 said:


> There was no South Africa show. They announced it and then a couple of weeks later it was all forgotten about. Not the first time they [WWP] have done this either.


WOW. Thanks for clarifying that for me.


----------



## Saintpat

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Miguel De Juan said:


> TNA was never in ring only not even during their Wrestling Matters. They mostly still had on air authority figures, long introductory promos, bad stage skits, and lots of talking segments with 1-4 minutes matches (which were bad because it was just top guys squashing each other every week).
> 
> WWE was never an in ring only company. Vince had people kissing his ass every week and those comedy bits.


Yes, but they kissed his ass IN THE RING ... so technically it was an in-ring company.

:wink2:


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



RLStern said:


> :ha
> 
> ut
> 
> The Hardcore title was one of most memorable championships that provided A+ entertainment.


WM18. :banderas Sweet memories.


----------



## RLStern

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



White Essence. said:


> WM18. :banderas Sweet memories.


Sweet memories indeed, notice how the Hardcore title gave alot of people wrestling roles at Wrestlemania?

Now they can't do that either you're in a promo, match or you're interfering at Wrestlemania, limiting the positions.

2002 was a crazy year, biggest downfall I've ever seen, look at Wrestlemania 18 then look at Summerslam 2002, it's mind blowing how the product changed that dramatically in such a short time, no wonder why many fans left.


----------



## Miguel De Juan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Summerslam 2002 was one of their better pay per views and Brock Lesnar became a star (Rock was becoming stale).

The hardcore title was crash television. I think one guy became champion 29 times. That is stupid nonsense.

Attitude Era marks are like the morons of the wrestling world.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WBS said:


> Actually the announcement for the promotion started in 2014.. at the very beginning stages. It was clear that it would have taken time to be a overall promotion, with TV deals etc...


Next time don't announce it.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



heyman deciple said:


> I'll be willing to give it a chance but with so much great talent already being locked up, my question is what is their roster going to look like.
> 
> And does wrestling really need another alternative product on television when you already have NXT, ROH, and Lucha offering strong alternatives with good wrestling, young talent, and good production values in the case of NXT and Lucha.
> 
> And what can they possibly do to be different?
> 
> My suggestion would be a old school,southern wrestling style promotion.
> 
> No one really does that anymore on a big stage.


The issue with NXT is that is developmental at the end of the day it is that, even if it better than wwes product. Roh is indy, great shows, but still indy and I have no idea what Lucha Underground stand whether it is indy or national, though the product is good. 

What wrestling needs is A STRONG NATIONAL PROMTION Aka like tna use to be in 2008. Does not need to be WCW though that would be better. That is why people look down on wrestling, if wwe sucks even hardcore fans just leave, because the fact is that tna sucks, then they just stop watching, a strong NATIONAL one would keep them watching that like tna did with some more hardcore fans in 2008.

FOR tna fans, I am not blaming the performres I am blaming management, I LOVE ROODE, Storm, Lahsely, Angle, and others but comeon the SHOW SUCKS.


----------



## heyman deciple

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



RobertRoodeFan said:


> The issue with NXT is that is developmental at the end of the day it is that, even if it better than wwes product. Roh is indy, great shows, but still indy and I have no idea what Lucha Underground stand whether it is indy or national, though the product is good.
> 
> What wrestling needs is A STRONG NATIONAL PROMTION Aka like tna use to be in 2008. Does not need to be WCW though that would be better. That is why people look down on wrestling, if wwe sucks even hardcore fans just leave, because the fact is that tna sucks, then they just stop watching, a strong NATIONAL one would keep them watching that like tna did with some more hardcore fans in 2008.
> 
> FOR tna fans, I am not blaming the performres I am blaming management, I LOVE ROODE, Storm, Lahsely, Angle, and others but comeon the SHOW SUCKS.


Plus another problem for TNA is... Right now they are really out of sight out of mind.

They are on a small channel on Friday night... That's bad. They are doing .3 and .4 ratings, they have no chance to create a buzz with the situation they currently have. They are back to doing FSN in 2004 numbers.

I would consider Lucha more than an Indy based on the People involved, the money being spent, and their ability to lock up their talent to long term contracts.

I wish Jarrett all the best and with D'Amore involved its sure to be well booked but a lot of this will depend on his budget, the clearance he gets, and the talent available to him. Not to mention his overall vision.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WesternFilmGuy said:


> Next time don't announce it.


Why so?? He announced the foundation of a promotion and since the beginning he specifically said that it was long process and he wanted to involve fans into the development process, like he actually did. 
No need to rush things with deals, or you may end up on some shitty channel like TNA....


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



heyman deciple said:


> Plus another problem for TNA is... Right now they are really out of sight out of mind.
> 
> They are on a small channel on Friday night... That's bad. They are doing .3 and .4 ratings, they have no chance to create a buzz with the situation they currently have. They are back to doing FSN in 2004 numbers.
> 
> I would consider Lucha more than an Indy based on the People involved, the money being spent, and their ability to lock up their talent to long term contracts.
> 
> I wish Jarrett all the best and with D'Amore involved its sure to be well booked but a lot of this will depend on his budget, the clearance he gets, and the talent available to him. Not to mention his overall vision.


Exactly, I think you will see New Japan, AAA, CMLL names involved more than anything, so probably that will happen.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

If JJ still has that NBC guy working with him, the production will be Lucha Underground level good.

Obviously, JJ will be taping from one location like NXT and LU which is smart and cheaper. Touring is ok at times but its a money loser. 

GFW cannot be an old school or southern style promotion taping from Las Vegas, that's definitely not going to happen. I expect the product to look similiar to NBC Boxing, The Contender,etc. 

Talent is the biggest question. I have no idea what he can do. New Japan and AAA seems to be extremely busy. I highly doubt AAA give GFW wrestlers since it conflicts with Lucha Underground. New Japan is now sending wrestlers to NOAH. For GFW sake, they need to have their own roster.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WBS said:


> Why so?? He announced the foundation of a promotion and since the beginning he specifically said that it was long process and he wanted to involve fans into the development process, like he actually did.
> No need to rush things with deals, or you may end up on some shitty channel like TNA....


You just don't announce something and have to have your "fans" wait 3 years before it releases. Not a smart business strategy.


----------



## Dangerous K

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WBS said:


> Why so?? He announced the foundation of a promotion and since the beginning he specifically said that it was long process and he wanted to involve fans into the development process, like he actually did.
> No need to rush things with deals, or you may end up on some shitty channel like TNA....


You have been having some very confusing dreams.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WesternFilmGuy said:


> You just don't announce something and have to have your "fans" wait 3 years before it releases. Not a smart business strategy.


WWE Network took 3 years

It happens all the time in business. The best thing to do is not rush a product thats not fully ready.


----------



## Dangerous K

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> *WWE Network took 3 years*
> 
> It happens all the time in business. The best thing to do is not rush a product thats not fully ready.


Yup and after they announced it one big giant clusterfuck happened as it was meant to be an actual TV channel originally.



> OR tna fans, I am not blaming the performres I am blaming management, I LOVE ROODE, Storm, Lahsely, Angle, and others but comeon the SHOW SUCKS.


In your opinion, the show itself has been very good since Russo/Jarrett left because of their incompetence TNA was fucking awful in mid 2007/2008/2009 some of the utter nonsense and bar 2012 the Hogan era was a huge bust, the Reverse Battle Royal/The Last Call Match/Black Reign/Pacman Jones winning a title/Jenna vs Sharmell. Ever since Spike let'em go they've done very well.

Stop talking as if TNA was good in 2008/9 because it was horrendous with the examples given above. The Knockouts made that show watchable.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I still find it funny that TNA is somewhat funding this promotion and not on purpose.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Keep the TNA shit in the TNA section

TNA is dogshit


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WesternFilmGuy said:


> You just don't announce something and have to have your "fans" wait 3 years before it releases. Not a smart business strategy.


2014 was 3 years ago... time flies! 
Still my argument was simple..


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Dangerous K said:


> You have been having some very confusing dreams.


What dreams? all the things that I have written are true..


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> I still find it funny that TNA is somewhat funding this promotion and not on purpose.


An intelligent person would have buy out Jarrett's part ownership.. not Dixie.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WBS said:


> What dreams? all the things that I have written are true..


Why do you have a profile pic of a company that hasn't even held a show yet? Don't you think you are jumping the gun a little. You honestly think a company ran by Jarrett has an opportunity to be great? Sorry, but I don't think he is a great wrestling mind.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I just hope they get on tv.


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WesternFilmGuy said:


> You just don't announce something and have to have your "fans" wait 3 years before it releases. Not a smart business strategy.


You mean like how we knew about this Batman vs. Superman movie 5 years ago, or Tarantino's next movie which will be years away yet we already have titles and plots? Or how about all the talk about a NFL team in Los Angeles without an actual NFL team in Los Angeles. That doesn't happen either? Or how about the WWE Network that was rumored to take place at least a year before they actually started to make it happen. Technology companies, movie studios, TV studios, comic book companies, sports companies, entertainment corporations, you name the forum, EVERY SINGLE ONE OF THEM MAKES TEASERS AND ANNOUNCEMENTS AND EVERYONE KNOWS THAT STUFF IS COMING BEFORE IT ACTUALLY DOES ON THE INTERNET. Aren't there entire conventions built on things that MIGHT happen like COmic-Con? Natpe?

You need to get real. This is the way of the world and you should stop acting like GFW is somehow different and should be held to different standards while it's okey dokey for anyone else. The fact that you know what GFW is, proves Jeff Jarrett did the right thing by promoting GFW before anything was confirmed. He also piggybacked onto the New Japan PPV and everyone knows the name from that too. You call this NOT a smart business strategy? Seems pretty smart to me.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Mr. Speed said:


> You mean like how we knew about this Batman vs. Superman movie 5 years ago, or Tarantino's next movie which will be years away yet we already have titles and plots? Or how about all the talk about a NFL team in Los Angeles without an actual NFL team in Los Angeles. That doesn't happen either? Or how about the WWE Network that was rumored to take place at least a year before they actually started to make it happen. Technology companies, movie studios, TV studios, comic book companies, sports companies, entertainment corporations, you name the forum, EVERY SINGLE ONE OF THEM MAKES TEASERS AND ANNOUNCEMENTS AND EVERYONE KNOWS THAT STUFF IS COMING BEFORE IT ACTUALLY DOES ON THE INTERNET. Aren't there entire conventions built on things that MIGHT happen like COmic-Con? Natpe?
> 
> You need to get real. This is the way of the world and you should stop acting like GFW is somehow different and should be held to different standards while it's okey dokey for anyone else. The fact that you know what GFW is, proves Jeff Jarrett did the right thing by promoting GFW before anything was confirmed. He also piggybacked onto the New Japan PPV and everyone knows the name from that too. You call this NOT a smart business strategy? Seems pretty smart to me.


Don't bother yourself, they are just TNA fans, hating Jarrett for his betrayal to Dixie...


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

According to the WON Jarrett has not been able yet to get a TV deal for gfw wrestling. 
We'll see what will happen at the end of this month and what announcements he will actually make.


----------



## richyque

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WBS said:


> Don't bother yourself, they are just TNA fans, hating Jarrett for his betrayal to Dixie...


Nope, we hating Jarrett cuz he snorted up all the profits in TNA'S very first month.


----------



## Hencheman_21

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I hope GWF can get off the ground. The more wrestling the merrier in my book. The problem is Jeff is old school guy with carnival barker tendicies. He had some success in the past with the formation on TNA but that was a different time. Back then thanks to WWE sucking up ECW and WCW after they more or less failed there was a vacume for wrestling in the US. These days there is no such vacume thanks to TNA, RoH and UU.

When people were complaining in the early days of the GWF talk I was one of the ones that liked what Jeff was doing in regards to letting the fans in on the process of doing something like this. Sadly he has not really delivered be it in actual product or even much in the actual process. Now I might have missed some things in regards to the latter but is seems more of the "news" is nothing happening or plans falling through but the real problem is it was not from Jeff himself via youtube or twitter. I think more transparency on his part would help his cause. Unless of course it is all just smoke and mirrors on his part.

As far as the comment on Dixie buying out Jarrett there is two things to consider. One is she can not make Jeff sell. The other is she could make him an offer he can not refuse but then she would get blasted for over paying him.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Ross wrote the following:

“Getting lots of questions about what’s next for Global Force Wrestling and I expect Jeff Jarrett to address this matter after WrestleMania. However if he does to a series of TV tapings I do think that doing them in Las Vegas is a splendid idea. Begs the question, if Jeff actually is planning on taping TV, could a network deal be too far behind? Yes, Jeff and I are talking but there is no “deal” on the table at this time.”

Maybe JR knows more than we do..


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I dunno if that means they have a deal. Could just be pilots to send to networks like what bischoff did a few years ago with that wrestling motorcycle thing.


----------



## Hencheman_21

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Anyone think that if they tape and do not have a TV deal that Jeff will go the PPV route like he did in the beginning of TNA? It is possible that was one of the reasons for doing the American version of the NJPW card. Showing that the GWF name can help PPV buys ahead of his own product.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Who is the parent company?


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> Who is the parent company?


What do you mean?


----------



## The5150

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Maybe Hulu or Netflix


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WBS said:


> What do you mean?


Who's funding GFW? I know it's not JJ.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

last year I read about gfw wrestling being supported economically by a very rich friend of Hermie Sadler and in some fashion by Toby Keith.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

According to Kevin Sullivan's twitter account, Jarrett hired a graphic designer and got a deal with R&S wich is a merchandise and apparel company based in Tennessee.

The three mentioned above will work togheter for a "few projects"..


----------



## Real Punk

*Has the GFW hype fizzle out already.*

No word for their next event or hype.

No word on a TV deal or Network.


Could GFW be fizzling out already kind of reminds me of Jimmy Harts XWF.

It ran shows and the hype died down after poor ticket buys no tv network deal.

Plus there is no word of who GFW will sign who their roster is.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Looking back XWF was actually doing good house shows wise, they were drawing between 1500-3000 at house shows.


----------



## Real Punk

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> Looking back XWF was actually doing good house shows wise, they were drawing between 1500-3000 at house shows.


I agree XWF did have some good show booked but could never get a proper tv deal.

Jeff I feel not properly thought and planned things like lucha Underground I would,suggest a network first than on Damand TV where only some can see it.
Kind of like what Jim Cornette said give extra exposer than just expect people about and look at it.

Maybe I was wrong but that just my view.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Like JR said on MLW radio "there is too much wrestling on tv right now". 

JJ have to come with something unique. What will make his company different from WWE/NXT, TNA, ROH, LU, New Japan?


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

On Twitter a couple of people are posting a screenshot of a YouTube's notification for a new video called "Global Force Wrestling is Coming to Las Vegas do not post ", it talked about the tapings I believe, but has been removed quickly.. intentional mistake or what??


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Real Punk said:


> I agree XWF did have some good show booked but could never get a proper tv deal.
> 
> Jeff I feel not properly thought and planned things like lucha Underground I would,suggest a network first than on Damand TV where only some can see it.
> Kind of like what Jim Cornette said give extra exposer than just expect people about and look at it.
> 
> Maybe I was wrong but that just my view.


Lucha Underground was created by the actual El Rey network from producer Mark Burnett and his friends. The TV deal was first, it wasn't just some wrestling company that El Rey picked up. Not really fair to compare GFW or any other company for that matter to Lucha Underground. 

Truth is it's tough to get TV network to broadcast wrestling anymore. WWE had 2 shows cancelled in the past year, RAW renewed for much lower than what anyone thought and NXT couldn't even get a TV deal which is why it's on the Network. Of course everyone knows about TNA getting cancelled off Spike and barely getting on Destination America. It's not about planning it's about finding a sucker TV network and most networks know better than to show wrestling>


----------



## mike10dude

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I grabbed the video before it got removed


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I think that was intentional.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

now they posted it.. it's short and it says "this summer"...


----------



## Bobryderswebcam

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I'm hoping something concrete comes out soon, of course in the mean time jeff has managed to stay semi relevant in wrestling, held paid for try outs and seminars, had loads of bookings and got to host the second biggest wrestling event on ppv with harder lay any real outlay.

Once a carny always a carny I hope this gets off the ground, bu without the likes of mantel, dusty, Taylor etc that he had to help him in tna at somepoint is gonna go one of two was for him.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

JJ has Scott DAmore(great booker,promoter and trainer) to help him. JJ should bring in the young promoters out here like Tony Givens,Kevin Kleinrock,Ruben Zamora,etc. to help him because these guys know the business but doesn't have an old mentality.


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I may make the trip to vegas.


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> Like JR said on MLW radio "there is too much wrestling on tv right now".
> 
> JJ have to come with something unique. What will make his company different from WWE/NXT, TNA, ROH, LU, New Japan?


And non of netflix which is the future home for every content sooner then later. It will be the big product to put your shows and movies on. Hell even Disoovery has several channels and they are working out a deal to have all its stuff on netflix .

Value of anything on netflix can grow over time as viewership grows. = more money for the product


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

the problem is that a wrestling promotion needs the TV deal money to grow and stay alive. I don't know how much Netflix would pay for pro wrestling.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Netflix aren't going to put a start up wrestling fed on unless they themselves are involved in it's production. They aren't involved and GFW has no track record yet so it's a non starter.

Jeff is going to have to settle for the traditional methods to start with, i.e. TV and live events.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

http://pwinsider.com/article/92581/jeff-jarrett-gfw-update.html?p=1



> Take it for what it’s worth, but we have been hearing that Jeff Jarrett’s Global Force Wrestling has been starting to book wrestlers for 8/22 show that will take place in Las Vegas, NV.
> 
> It's possible that it may be a pilot TV taping for the promotion. It is not clear if it would be used to shop the brand or whether there is more to them being broadcast on an outlet.
> 
> We will have more as it happens.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Netflix is also good for shorter programming and binge watching. 

I might be wrong but it seems GFW finally got the money together to book talents,location,etc. Now, he will have something to shop to the networks.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Excellent. Can't wait to see Crazzy Steve in GFW. TNA is holding him down.


----------



## richyque

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Best of luck to mr nose candy jeff jarrett and his milf wife karen angle.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

FINALLY! I still wonder how this promotion is gonna differ from every other promotion out there.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> Netflix is also good for shorter programming and binge watching.
> 
> I might be wrong but it seems GFW finally got the money together to book talents,location,etc. Now, he will have something to shop to the networks.


yeah it would be strange to pay for a location and talents without anything concrete, so I'm pretty confident. If it's August this is indeed the Time to start promoting and selling the event.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

ROH always booking aj and the bullet club, I don't expect them to be the focal point. From what I understand, LU have their own contracts for the aaa wrestlers, I don't expect any big names from aaa maybe Rey. If GFW can bring the top njpw guys over as regulars, that would be a huge sell


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I expect the Bullet Club to be there, but don't know if Jeff Jarrett will bring even njpw's wrestlers. 
I think he will announce talents from after wm through August..


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

So, GFW is going to blow their load on Bullet Club? Do they really need more than AJ Styles and the Young Bucks? It's a 2-4 hour debut tapings. No need to feature the whole damn Bullet Club on a premiere show. How about spend the extra money on some talent and production.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WesternFilmGuy said:


> So, GFW is going to blow their load on Bullet Club? Do they really need more than AJ Styles and the Young Bucks? It's a 2-4 hour debut tapings. No need to feature the whole damn Bullet Club on a premiere show. How about spend the extra money on some talent and production.


we don't know how much money will be spent for production or talents...


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Also, is this GFW going to provide anything new to the table? Not a good start when people think you are bringing in a faction used by 2 major promotions already.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

bullet club is the most over faction, it would be stupid to not trying to book them if available. it's basic logic...


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

It would be sweet if he use Scott Hall son before WWE. 

I definitely think Chris Sabin and Lance Hoyt(maybe with Harry Smith) will be on the show. Pretty much guaranteed. 

I am not against bringing in Bullet Club but I would not build the promotion around them. There so much great wrestlers out there that's not signed.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

did I sense some anti JJ vibe... just because he leaved poor Dixie?....


----------



## Krul

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Would it be contractually possible for him to get in Ibushi or Nakamura? 
Those guys are hugely marketable in America and there's little chance WWE will are interested in them.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

gfw wrestling has a partnership with njpw so it wouldn't be a problem


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

On Twitter JR wrote that him doing the August taping is a possibility. So they are still negotiating...


----------



## Fighter Daron

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WBS said:


> On Twitter JR wrote that him doing the August taping is a possibility. So they are still negotiating...


Now we are talking about something.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

JR is about the money. I don't know if I would spend a lot of money on an announcer especially for one taping. A lot of people think the AXS TV announcers should do the next NJPW ppv over JR and Striker. JR is the GOAT but JJ should have back ups in case JR wants the bank.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> It would be sweet if he use Scott Hall son before WWE.
> 
> I definitely think Chris Sabin and Lance Hoyt(maybe with Harry Smith) will be on the show. Pretty much guaranteed.
> 
> I am not against bringing in Bullet Club but I would not build the promotion around them. There so much great wrestlers out there that's not signed.


Cody Hall could be interesting. Based on their partecipations to the earlier gfw promos I think the same about Sabin and Archer. But I'm hoping for a mcmg reunion with Shelley! 
Of course I don't think gfw should be built around the bc but having them on the first show is a smart business move.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

i'd rather see suzuki gun over the bullet club in all honesty

AJ on own would be fine tho.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

if I had to pick one thing from njpw, nakamura would be my choice


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I would actually go with the Living Legend,TOP draw and still one of the top 10 wrestlers in the world Tanahashi. A couple of months ago in this thread I noted he would be my first champion. If you want to bring credibility to a new title, there's no better option. A good 8-12 months with the title and enough time to build up a guy to take the title off him.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WBS said:


> bullet club is the most over faction, it would be stupid to not trying to book them if available. it's basic logic...


That is my point though. It's going to turn into WCW and TNA with factions galore. Nothing new will come out of this. At least Lucha Underground is original. You are basically wanting GFW to be like WCW/NWO and TNA. What I am saying is: What is going to keep people watching GFW? Certainly won't be the damn Bullet Club as they can be seen on ROH or NJPW. And you can obviously expect that Jeff Jarrett will be the head of his own heel faction.

Hopefully they do bring in some great International talent though, as Global Force Wrestling, because that would be better than signing the Alberto Del Rio's, Kurt Angle's (remember a rumor of him possibly going to GFW), and Rey Mysterio's.


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

A lot of you are not talking realistic here. Yeah Bullet club have been full force front and center in some places. The fact of the matter is the main stream America dont know who they are. So that being said, They would be like new in FGW. 

I get some of you are sick of the group but people that will be watching GFW most likely wont be a bunch of NJPW smarks.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

They may have to change their names to the Fluffy Club though to get on American TV. Bullets are a no-go in Democratic party America.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WesternFilmGuy said:


> They may have to change their names to the Fluffy Club though to get on American TV. Bullets are a no-go in Democratic party America.


Well according to the original lax, you're wrong. We got back then even a move called "the cop killa"....


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Ham and Egger said:


> FINALLY! I still wonder how this promotion is gonna differ from every other promotion out there.


Doesn't their affiliation with New Japan on PPV already show you how they are different? It shows the kind of wrestling they would want to be like. New Japan has been available to WWE, ROH, and everyone else to put on a PPV show like this, but Jarrett was the only one who did. Doesn't that say something? Doesn't signing Jim Ross and the emphasis on actual wrestling for that PPV show it's different from every other promotion out there? I know it's so smarky cool to be like "GFW isn't going to be any different, Jarrett will make himself champ, blah blah blah", but look at what you have so far because you can draw conclusions from that. Did you see all those videos GFW did with those sportsy interviews for the Dome show? That seems pretty different to me.


----------



## dondada7

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> It would be sweet if he use Scott Hall son before WWE.
> 
> I definitely think Chris Sabin and Lance Hoyt(maybe with Harry Smith) will be on the show. Pretty much guaranteed.
> 
> I am not against bringing in Bullet Club but I would not build the promotion around them. There so much great wrestlers out there that's not signed.


I think Jarrett knows what he is doing with the roster. The likely roster would probably look like this: 

Bullet Club:
AJ Styles 
The Cleaner Kenny Omega 
Machine Gun Carl Anderson
Doc Gallows 
The Young Bucks 
Tama Tonga 
Bad Luck Fale 
Cody Hall 

Rest of Roster
Shelton Benjamin
Dire Wolf JP Black 
Chris Masters 
La Sombra
Rush 
Anthony Nese 
Moose 
Teddy Hart 
Lance Anoia 
Kota Ibushi
ShinsukeNakamura 
Caprice Coleman
Matt Sydal 
Zack Sabre Jr. 

Tag Teams: 
The Motor City Machine Guns (Chris Sabin & Alex Shelley)
Bullet Club (Gallows & Anderson) 
TMDK (Shane Haste & Mikey Nicholls) 
Killer Elite Squad (Harry Smith & Lance Hoyt)
The Young Bucks 
Los Ungovrnables(La Sombra & Rush)
Rob Terry & Mason Ryan 
Tokyo Vice (Trent Barretta & Rocky Romero) 
Daniel & Kazarian


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WBS said:


> Well according to the original lax, you're wrong. We got back then even a move called "the cop killa"....


George Bush liked his guns.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

JJ not using Cmll wrestlers.


----------



## Mr. Socko

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



dondada7 said:


> I think Jarrett knows what he is doing with the roster. The likely roster would probably look like this:
> 
> Bullet Club:
> AJ Styles
> The Cleaner Kenny Omega
> Machine Gun Carl Anderson
> Doc Gallows
> The Young Bucks
> Tama Tonga
> Bad Luck Fale
> Cody Hall
> 
> Rest of Roster
> Shelton Benjamin
> Dire Wolf JP Black
> Chris Masters
> La Sombra
> Rush
> Anthony Nese
> Moose
> Teddy Hart
> Lance Anoia
> Kota Ibushi
> ShinsukeNakamura
> Caprice Coleman
> Matt Sydal
> Zack Sabre Jr.
> 
> Tag Teams:
> The Motor City Machine Guns (Chris Sabin & Alex Shelley)
> Bullet Club (Gallows & Anderson)
> TMDK (Shane Haste & Mikey Nicholls)
> Killer Elite Squad (Harry Smith & Lance Hoyt)
> The Young Bucks
> Los Ungovrnables(La Sombra & Rush)
> Rob Terry & Mason Ryan
> Tokyo Vice (Trent Barretta & Rocky Romero)
> Daniel & Kazarian


That would be an amazing roster to start off a company with. With D'Amore booking a similar roster I could see GFW taking over as #2 in the US within in a reasonable period of time. Here's hoping.


----------



## Fighter Daron

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Who is Teddy Hart?


----------



## Mr. Socko

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

:ugh2 Damn didn't notice Teddy's name. That muppet should never be allowed anywhere near a wrestling ring.


----------



## eldoon

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



mr.socko2101 said:


> :ugh2 Damn didn't notice Teddy's name. That muppet should never be allowed anywhere near a wrestling ring.


Why because he brought cats to a match and no sold and went into business for himself in another

Keep him on a short leash - he is an excellent talent


----------



## The5150

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



dondada7 said:


> I think Jarrett knows what he is doing with the roster. The likely roster would probably look like this:
> 
> Bullet Club:
> AJ Styles
> The Cleaner Kenny Omega
> Machine Gun Carl Anderson
> Doc Gallows
> The Young Bucks
> Tama Tonga
> Bad Luck Fale
> Cody Hall
> 
> Rest of Roster
> Shelton Benjamin
> Dire Wolf JP Black
> Chris Masters
> La Sombra
> Rush
> Anthony Nese
> Moose
> Teddy Hart
> Lance Anoia
> Kota Ibushi
> ShinsukeNakamura
> Caprice Coleman
> Matt Sydal
> Zack Sabre Jr.
> 
> Tag Teams:
> The Motor City Machine Guns (Chris Sabin & Alex Shelley)
> Bullet Club (Gallows & Anderson)
> TMDK (Shane Haste & Mikey Nicholls)
> Killer Elite Squad (Harry Smith & Lance Hoyt)
> The Young Bucks
> Los Ungovrnables(La Sombra & Rush)
> Rob Terry & Mason Ryan
> Tokyo Vice (Trent Barretta & Rocky Romero)
> Daniel & Kazarian


Needs a bit more Star Power imo.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

A more realistic roster:

AJ Styles
Karl Anderson
Gallows
Young Bucks
Kenny Omega
KES(Lance Hoyt and Harry Smith)
WGTT(Shelton Benjamin and Charlie Haas, who still wrestles in Texas)
Chris Masters
Chris Sabin
Chris Hero
Alex Shelley
Electroshock from AAA(since him and JJ has a rivalry and they can continue it, most of the other AAA talents is lock up in LU contracts)
Petey Williams out of retirement
Trent Barretta
Rocky Romero
Byron Wilcott, remember that tweet with him and JJ
Jeff Jarrett
The rest would be smaller names indy guys trying to get their first break.

GFW deal with AAA would prevent Rush,Sombra and any CMLL guy unless those guys ready to jump to AAA. I definitely think Scott Hall would tell Cody to stay away from GFW,TNA,Roh and LU.

Knowing JJ, 90% of the roster going to be unknown indy guys with a few known indy guys like AJ,Bucks,Sabin,Hoyt and Gallows. I don't see him spending too much money on all the top indy wrestlers. AJ and Bucks are expensive, add on Jim Ross fee and that would be one big hefty pay out.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I think that unlike TNA, since Cody works for njpw him going sporadically to gfw wrestling won't prevent a future in WWE. 
I think that many guys at the beginning will be on a pay per appearance deal.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

We will see, only 4 months and some change away. Exciting times

Samoa Joe still might be available by then and when does Aries TNA expires?


----------



## Memphis Fan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I don't think ROH would want any talent they use working for a competing TV program . Free Agent or not would any talent choose an upstart Jeff Jarrett group over the Sinclair Broadcasting group ? I can see how anyone would leave ROH for GFW . ROH is running 40 to 50 shows per year . Also ROH is trying to sign the Young Bucks to full time deals.

Also Cody Hall works for NJPW , not his dad. IF the office tells him to work ROH , GFW or anywhere else he will do so. Steen , Danielson , Generico , Black and Claudio are all ROH guys , I don't see how working ROH would hurt Cody Hall's carreer .


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Steen,Danielson,Generico,Black and Claudio never signed contracts with TNA or Jarrett(Vince hates Jeff). Ring of Honor is ok, WWE and ROH have a good relationship.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

the vinny mac/jarrett thing is way overblown

they've spoken a few times over the years and vince called jeff after his wife died

there's no resentment there anymore.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



mike10dude said:


>


What the... 

Who's their video editor? Fire him, please.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

it's just a teaser. The producer is Kevin Sullivan former producer for TNA who resigned last year. He produced very good stuff over the years and lastly for WrestleKingdom 9..


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

According to his Twitter account, Jarrett will make a special announcement on Sunday night at SBNation while commenting on the wm matches as they goes.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Ross was at the NXT show so he's probably heading back to wwe

So might have to rule him out of this


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Mr. Speed said:


> Doesn't their affiliation with New Japan on PPV already show you how they are different? It shows the kind of wrestling they would want to be like. New Japan has been available to WWE, ROH, and everyone else to put on a PPV show like this, but Jarrett was the only one who did. Doesn't that say something? Doesn't signing Jim Ross and the emphasis on actual wrestling for that PPV show it's different from every other promotion out there? I know it's so smarky cool to be like "GFW isn't going to be any different, Jarrett will make himself champ, blah blah blah", but look at what you have so far because you can draw conclusions from that. Did you see all those videos GFW did with those sportsy interviews for the Dome show? That seems pretty different to me.


Jeff Jarrett was riding a wave that US fans made. NJPW deserved to be on PPV because of all buzz and hype it's been receiving for the last 2-3 years. GFW had nothing to do with the wrestling and performance of that show. It was all NJPW. If GFW didn't sponsor it there would have been New Japan World to watch the event anyway! Plus being affiliated to different promotions doesn't mean shit at the end of the day when your promotion is going to need talents that they can have close to them so they can use them accordingly. I really don't have to defend my statements, Jeff Jarrett does because he's the one saying that GFW will be revolutionary and a second wrestling boom is coming. He has to prove that, not the fans.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Thom Yorke said:


> Ross was at the NXT show so he's probably heading back to wwe
> 
> So might have to rule him out of this


That doesn't mean nothing at all.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> That doesn't mean nothing at all.


He's also going to be at the hall of fame

dave has said they're "courting" him

he always goes back if they want him, every single time without fail

seems like a bit of a doormat actually


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

He will always be in the mix because he is Jr. Doesn't mean he will sign a contract. Visiting friends, he is in the area why not. Seth Rollins and Mvp was at ROH event this weekend, is Mvp leaving tna?


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

well, JR will take the better deal money wise no doubt about it.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WBS said:


> According to his Twitter account, Jarrett will make a special announcement on Sunday night at SBNation while commenting on the wm matches as they goes.


We already know - It's gonna be a taping in Vegas so they can shop something around. Good luck to them but so far it looks like All Wheels Wrestling 2.0.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

probably shouldn't have announced this during mania as it's gone over like a fart at a funeral

none of the news sites are reporting it.

Edit:

Finally,

Jeff Jarrett's Global Force Wrestling announced three show, on 7/24, 8/21 and 10/23 as television tapings at The Orleans Arena in Las Vegas.

No other details were announced regarding names or a broadcast partner.

-WO/F4W


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Not that far away, I am excited.


----------



## WBS

Bullet Club presence in the latest video.. So at least some of them will be there. 

I'm wondering if they are going to tape multiple shows per date or what. Kinda strange dates, first in July then one month later and then in October...


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

He must be confident he has a tv deal in reach

Nobody holds multiple tapings over months if you're just shooting a pilot


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Thom Yorke said:


> He must be confident he has a tv deal in reach
> 
> Nobody holds multiple tapings over months if you're just shooting a pilot


Yeah that's the impression.


----------



## Bobryderswebcam

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

12,000 seater venue erm good luck filling it


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Bobryderswebcam said:


> 12,000 seater venue erm good luck filling it


1,500 max is what I think...which I guess is pretty good for first show. Depends on the roster, but right now there aren't many big stars out there that would appeal to the casuals. Hopefully Jarrett doesn't blow his load on Bullet Club.

EDIT: Heck, after seeing ROH only get 1,000 for their Anniversery show.....I don't really know what to think. Not going to lie, it's not a great time to open a wrestling promotion. This could bomb.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I expect big numbers because it's new and a couple of years in the making. At least 2500, I don't think they will open every section.


----------



## richyque

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WesternFilmGuy said:


> 1,500 max is what I think...which I guess is pretty good for first show. Depends on the roster, but right now there aren't many big stars out there that would appeal to the casuals. Hopefully Jarrett doesn't blow his load on Bullet Club.
> 
> EDIT: Heck, after seeing ROH only get 1,000 for their Anniversery show.....I don't really know what to think. Not going to lie, it's not a great time to open a wrestling promotion. This could bomb.


ROH held their ppv in a conference room at that hotel of the arena, i say jj papers and sells enough tickets to get a good 3000 fans.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I guess time will tell. I still don't think that Jarrett has proved anything about this being a good wrestling promotion.


----------



## richyque

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WesternFilmGuy said:


> I guess time will tell. I still don't think that Jarrett has proved anything about this being a good wrestling promotion.


I say he uses alot of new japan guys just like roh does to draw some fans.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



richyque said:


> I say he uses alot of new japan guys just like roh does to draw some fans.


2,500 people aren't going to show up to a glorified indy to see non-English speaking wrestlers that the audience never heard of wrestle. If this was the case, NJPW would tour America more. ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds on May 17th, 2014 with wrestlers like AJ Styles, Okada, Jushin Thunder Liger, Young Bucks, The Briscoes drew 3,000 people. I am not ready to put a wrestling promotion with no roster above ROH/NJPW. 1,500 at best. But, I enjoy your optimism! Hopefully Jarrett can surprise us!


----------



## Memphis Fan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

ROH drew 1 ,300 for their Vegas PPV . They intentionally run venues that seat between 800 and 1, 500 people . They charged a premium for tickets and sell out. That is their business plan .. ROH is averaging around 1 ,100 fans per event. They have sold out most of their events this year . They also use the show footage for the TV show , VOD and DVDs , so they are getting multiple revenue streams out of each show.. 

I guess Jarrett will book AAA/ LU , NJPW and US indy talents. I would imagine they would set up for 500 to 600 fans. Anything else would be unrealistic for a start up promotion with no track record .


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I predict an attendance between 1,000 and 2,000 fans. Not enough information about it to make a correct prediction however. Let's see what will be announced in these next weeks..


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

During the last jr's podcast, him and Meltzer stated that for GFW Wrestling the NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9 PPV was a financial success. Prior to the ppv it was stated that a number close to 10,000 buys would have been considered a success. Good to hear, so we could possibly get TripleMania and/or Wrestle Kingdom 10...


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Looking forward to this... this year is turning out to be a great time for wrestling fans. NJPW making a push into this market, a flood of indy promotions that are building nice little territories, RoH/TNA are still out there, and NXT. Now we might get a great shot at competition if GFW manages this right. 

We could be up for a great shake up. Don't fail us Jarrett.


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WBS said:


> During the last jr's podcast, him and Meltzer stated that for GFW Wrestling the NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9 PPV was a financial success. Prior to the ppv it was stated that a number close to 10,000 buys would have been considered a success. Good to hear, so we could possibly get TripleMania and/or Wrestle Kingdom 10...


In the new Observer they say it drew about 15,000 buys which he points out outdrew every ROH and TNA PPV of the past few years which is significant because GFW promoted WK9 purely on the internet while the others all had weekly TV. Also factor in that NJPW World has about 1,000 US buys, so it could've been a little larger. And while a lot of smart marks feel compelled to put Jeff Jarrett down because he was a multiple time NWA champ over a decade ago, he did a better job of promoting a wrestling show than ROH and TNA ever did. It was a foreign show in a shitty time slot yet still did 15k buys. That's got to count for something and a good sign of what the new GFW could be capable of.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Absolutely! Selling a PPV to that many people, without any tv time whatsoever, with a bad time slot due to it taking place in Japan, it's pretty damn impressive.

Plus, in the lastest WON:



> He is in talks with three different cable networks although we don’t know which ones. I do know from other sources that FS 2 was being talked with but don’t know if they are still in play and one of the three.
> One idea Jarrett had talked about with one network was irregular live specials where he’d bring in a lot of international talent.


I've read months ago that the "Three Networks" he was in talking with were: CMT, AMC and WGN America (TNA has been in negotiations with them as weel after the exit from Spike TV). Don't know if this has changed or what.


----------



## heyman deciple

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

CMT?

The cross promotion between Jarrett's GFW and Austin's BSR challenge and Red Neck Island would be the best thing for GFW and fucking hilarious as that would drive Vince McMahon even more insane and deepen the rift between him and Austin.

I can hear Austin burying sports entertainment and promoting GFW as real pro wrestling right now.

Seriously though, I can see a deal with WGN being more likely.

I just hope Jeff can get a regular TV deal and these tapings don't end up like XWF or MECW tapings. Taped content with no distributor.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Sounds like the specials is definitely for Spike Tv.


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



heyman deciple said:


> CMT?
> 
> The cross promotion between Jarrett's GFW and Austin's BSR challenge and Red Neck Island would be the best thing for GFW and fucking hilarious as that would drive Vince McMahon even more insane and deepen the rift between him and Austin.
> 
> I can hear Austin burying sports entertainment and promoting GFW as real pro wrestling right now.
> 
> Seriously though, I can see a deal with WGN being more likely.
> 
> I just hope Jeff can get a regular TV deal and these tapings don't end up like XWF or MECW tapings. Taped content with no distributor.


I'd laugh if the reason for the Austin/Vince issues lately was because Jarret beat Vince to the punch and got a deal like that XD

Instant credibility to the promotion for those that don't really know of wrestling outside of this country though.


----------



## M_D_Q_

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I was hoping GFW to suceed, but 9500 seats arena... Only WWE can make this today and has to be a RAW or a PPV.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Jarrett, as of a few weeks ago had been talking about running at the South Pointe Casino, which holds 1,500. The Orleans has a small 1,000 seat arena which is where ROH ran its 3/1 PPV from, but this being run at the larger Orleans Arena, which would hold about 7,000 with a normal pro wrestling television staging setup.


so yeah


----------



## Bullet Club

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Very excited for this and i'm planning to attend.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Of course it will not be set for that number of people. I think it will be around the 1,000-2,000 seats.


----------



## Bobryderswebcam

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

With all the hype and build up and given that he drew 3400 for his first ever tna event, with less hype etc around it I'd be saying anything less then four thousand would be disappointing.


----------



## Mr. Socko

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Bobryderswebcam said:


> With all the hype and build up and given that he drew 3400 for his first ever tna event, with less hype etc around it I'd be saying anything less then four thousand would be disappointing.


2002 was a different era though and there was a huge gap in the market left by WCW and ECW's closures compared to now where we have WWE, TNA, Lucha UG and ROH all on TV regularly.

4000 would be an excellent figure if GFW managed it and a big feather in Jarrett's cap going forward.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Bobryderswebcam said:


> With all the hype and build up and given that he drew 3400 for his first ever tna event, with less hype etc around it I'd be saying anything less then four thousand would be disappointing.


LOL, and TNA closed after sponsors left. TNA is not a good indication of a sound wrestling promotion.


----------



## Memphis Fan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

The first TNA event was heavily papered by the Jarretts. I don't think they sold 3,400 tickets . A lot of the house was comps.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

He's going for 'the look' here. You can do a 2k set-up and make it look like 6k, as long as it's a big enough venue (like this one). ROH packs their houses but their houses still look cheap as fuck. Jarrett obviously doesn't want that. 
Understandable move.


----------



## panzowf

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Is Toby Keith involved in this? It would be a great help to them to have him as primary financer.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Toby doesn't have enough money to support a company on his own. Think of the money he would lose. Sinclair and panda is worth billions and they operate on a small budget. I am hearing an investor from India is involved.


----------



## WBS

I have read some months ago that one of the financial backers was a hermie sadler's friend.


----------



## WBS

RMolloy24 said:


> Is Toby Keith involved in this? It would be a great help to them to have him as primary financer.


Pwinsider said that he was involved in the promotion.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Maybe they can disguise this as a Toby Keith concert and get 20,000+ attendance. It will be strange, though, when nobody is looking in the ring and instead are looking to the side.


----------



## heyman deciple

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WBS said:


> I have read some months ago that one of the financial backers was a hermie sadler's friend.


Yeah, he's some money mark that won the lottery. This is the second time a lottery winner has been suckered into the wrestling business.

First time being the guy behind wrestlelicious along with Jimmy Hart.


----------



## Denny Crane

USAUSA1 said:


> Toby doesn't have enough money to support a company on his own. Think of the money he would lose. Sinclair and panda is worth billions and they operate on a small budget. I am hearing an investor from India is involved.


I'm pretty sure Toby Keith is worth around 600 million. He can bankroll a promotion. He owns the record company that has Taylor Swift, Tim McGraw, Rascal Flatts and other top acts.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Denny Crane said:


> I'm pretty sure Toby Keith is worth around 600 million. He can bankroll a promotion. He owns the record company that has Taylor Swift and other top acts.


How much money Sinclair and Panda Energy have? And I ask yourself why they don't invest a lot in wrestling compare to how much they worth. You think Toby going to invest money into wrestlers contracts, production team, promotion team etc. He might be one of the minority investors but definitely not the main streamline.


----------



## panzowf

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Drew Galloway is too good a wrestler to pass up.

29-years-old, 6'5" with great size, awesome on the mic, great in the ring, and to make it sweeter, a former WWE employee. Jarrett should go ahead and build his company around this guy because he can be a star.


----------



## Memphis Fan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



RMolloy24 said:


> Drew Galloway is too good a wrestler to pass up.
> 
> 29-years-old, 6'5" with great size, awesome on the mic, great in the ring, and to make it sweeter, a former WWE employee. Jarrett should go ahead and build his company around this guy because he can be a star.


 Drew Galloway signed with TNA a couple of months back . Galloway is not available.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

G1 will conflict against the first tapings.


----------



## Memphis Fan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> G1 will conflict against the first tapings.


 So it looks that Jarrett will have to book Lucha Underground and/ or AAA talent if he hopes to draw a decent house. Where else would he turn if the NJPW talent is not avilable. I have read nothing to that indicates that GFW will have access to any ROH , WWN / Evolve and TNA talent.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Jeff can bring some of the NOAH guys in


----------



## Memphis Fan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

NJPW owns part of Noah and they are booking the promotion . I would be shocked if a lot of NOAH talent is not in G1 this year. Maybe they can be in some Jr. Heavyweights from NJPW/ Noah.

Maybe Jarrett is going to use some free agents to headline the show. I really don't know who is available that would draw money.


----------



## Memphis Fan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I looked up free agents. These are the ex WWE guys that are not signed anywhere . They are Chris Masters , Cliff Compton , Curt Hawkins , Shawn Daivari , Jinder Mahal , Justin Gabriel , Mason Ryan , Michael Tarver , Charlie Hass and Carlos Colon , JR . I am sure I am missing a few names . 

It looks like most of known talent is locked into the WWE , TNA , ROH , LU/AAA , and NJPW/ NOAH . Unless Jarrett can book talent from these promotion he is going to have to create his own stars. It should be interesting to see how it all unfolds.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Daivari is not a free agent.

There are top aaa stars without Lucha Underground contracts like Myzteziz,la parka, cibernetico,chessman.

Rey Mysterio is still a free agent.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I have a feeling Jarrett will sign Austin Aries and then bury him. Just a hunch.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I would love for AA to sign but not to be buried.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

He would.probably be in the same position he is in TNA....Just saying.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Actually I don't believe that there'll be a problem with the G1 Climax events, 'cause these are the G1's dates:



> 20.07.2015 @ Hokkaido Prefectural Sports Center ~ “G1 CLIMAX 25″
> 14.08.2015 @ Tokyo Ryogoku Kokugikan ~ “G1 CLIMAX 25″
> 15.08.2015 @ Tokyo Ryogoku Kokugikan ~ “G1 CLIMAX 25″
> 16.08.2015 @ Tokyo Ryogoku Kokugikan ~ “G1 CLIMAX 25″


And these are the GFW's LA dates:



> GFW’s first three shows at the Orleans Arena will take place on Friday, July 24; Friday, August 21 and Friday, October 23.


So to me there's no conflicts in those events.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

But you have to take into consideration that they are doing 19 shows in 28 days in that timespan. A lot of wrestlers going to physically exhausted.

I would throw the book at Rey Mysterio since LU dragging their feet.


----------



## xsw

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Last June:



> According to a new Wrestling Observer report, it is believed by most that country music star *Toby Keith has no involvement* in Jeff Jarrett's new Global Force Wrestling promotion, not even in a funding capacity.
> 
> At one point Keith was expected to be the primary GFW backer, after negotiations fell through to purchase TNA, but for whatever reason *Keith ended up not involving himself in GFW*, and Jarrett's current backer is a connection he made through Hermie Sadler.


It doesn't make sense to keep backers as a secret, unless they don't wanna be associated with wrestling, so then, why backing a promotion in the first place...

Maybe it is New Japan owner? He doesn't want to have all his eggs in one basket but it's being kept secret to keep a good relation with ROH?


----------



## Flair Shot

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WBS said:


> Actually I don't believe that there'll be a problem with the G1 Climax events, 'cause these are the G1's dates:
> 
> 
> 
> And these are the GFW's LA dates:
> 
> 
> 
> So to me there's no conflicts in those events.


No, these are the G1 dates.

http://www.njpw.co.jp/news/detail.php?nid=13710

The first GFW show is on the same date as the 2nd show on that list.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



RKO361 said:


> No, these are the G1 dates.
> 
> http://www.njpw.co.jp/news/detail.php?nid=13710
> 
> The first GFW show is on the same date as the 2nd show on that list.


Oh, damn so the site were i read the dates was wrong, sorry !

So let's wait to see what members of the BC are booked for that day in Japan.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*










Here's a possible set up for the tv tapings, minus the central chairs.


----------



## HogansHeroes

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I hear they've signed with Bandit Lites, the big lighting and design company who does all the big rock groups sets and lighting. They seem to have every lined up to make this look big time.

Except a roster and a TV network of course. Might want to get to work on that.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> But you have to take into consideration that they are doing 19 shows in 28 days in that timespan. A lot of wrestlers going to physically exhausted.
> 
> I would throw the book at Rey Mysterio since LU dragging their feet.


Throw the book? Why? So instead of 750 people in attendance there is 800? Throwing books is bad.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WesternFilmGuy said:


> Throw the book? Why? So instead of 750 people in attendance there is 800? Throwing books is bad.


Totally agree !


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WBS said:


> Totally agree !


Awesome. I would like Jarrett to have a plan for his promotion instead of just bringing in people who he thinks are draws. Good to bring in some guys like Bullet Club(if you must), but focus on GFW, not one or two guys.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Here's the announcement:



> Global Force Wrestling to partner with Bandit Lites, the global leader in event and concert lighting
> 
> NASHVILLE, Tenn. – When Global Force Wrestling brings its fresh, high-energy, fan-friendly brand to Las Vegas for the first taping of its broadcast shows on July 24 at the Orleans Arena, Bandit Lites will light the way.
> 
> Bandit, a 22-time winner of lighting company of the year, is the worldwide leader in event and concert lighting. Born in the 1960s in Kingsport, Tennessee, Bandit is headquartered in Knoxville and has offices in Nashville, San Francisco, London, Hong Kong and Taiwan. The company has done all of the lighting for Garth Brooks concerts and specials for years, as well as hundreds of other musical acts including Aerosmith, Queen, Van Halen, Jimmy Buffett, Jason Aldean, Toby Keith, Miranda Lambert and Keith Urban. Bandit has lit special events for President Clinton, the NFL and the Make A Wish Foundation, among myriad others.
> 
> Bandit also is no stranger to combat sports, having done lighting for the UFC, WCW and WWE, including 16 Wrestlemanias.
> 
> “Bandit Lites is innovative, committed and the worldwide leader in its field,” said Jeff Jarrett, GFW founder and CEO. “Those are traits that make it a perfect partner for Global Force Wrestling as it embarks on its journey to capture the hearts and imaginations of fans around the world.”
> 
> GFW’s first three shows at the Orleans Arena will take place on Friday, July 24; Friday, Aug. 21 and Friday, Oct. 23.
> 
> “We’re looking forward to bringing the best production values in all of entertainment to GFW at the Orleans Arena in Las Vegas,” said Michael T. Strickland, founder and CEO of Bandit.
> 
> About Global Force Wrestling
> Global Force Wrestling is a privately owned professional wrestling and entertainment company based in Nashville, Tennessee. Founded in 2014, Global Force Wrestling is changing the wrestling and entertainment industry with an innovative and groundbreaking approach to fan interactivity, storytelling and overall entertainment to engage audiences across television, digital and social media platforms.
> 
> About Bandit Lites
> Bandit Lites is a global leader in the entertainment lighting marketplace. From touring productions to fixed installations, Bandit Lites has a full staff of highly trained professionals to deal with all types of lighting needs.Bandit’s global presence will insure seamless transitions no matter where your next show takes you.
> 
> ###
> Media Contacts:
> [email protected]


Pretty damn good deal !! 

The have worked with Toby Keith...coincidence? Maybe he's helping with these deals in the end.

https://youtu.be/NJLlszOWI1g


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WesternFilmGuy said:


> Awesome. I would like Jarrett to have a plan for his promotion instead of just bringing in people who he thinks are draws. Good to bring in some guys like Bullet Club(if you must), but focus on GFW, not one or two guys.


Every company should do this, starting up or not.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WBS said:


> Every company should do this, starting up or not.


It's what made WWE what it is today. Instead of featuring the stars, WWE features Wrestlemania. Other wrestling promotions in the 1970's-1980's were not making it about the promotion, instead highlighting the stars. Vince Mcmahon, the genius that he is, made the show all about the company. That's why wrestlers like CM Punk can leave and it's business as usual. If GFW "threw the book" at Rey Mysterio are the people that watch really tuning in to see GFW, or are they tuning in to see Rey Mysterio?


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WesternFilmGuy said:


> It's what made WWE what it is today. Instead of featuring the stars, WWE features Wrestlemania. Other wrestling promotions in the 1970's-1980's were not making it about the promotion, instead highlighting the stars. Vince Mcmahon, the genius that he is, made the show all about the company. That's why wrestlers like CM Punk can leave and it's business as usual. If GFW "threw the book" at Rey Mysterio are the people that watch really tuning in to see GFW, or are they tuning in to see Rey Mysterio?


Plus i don't think that there actually are that many people die hard fans of Rey; i don't know if he's worth the money he requests.


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

With this announcement Jim Ross will already prefer GFW to ROH  He's always digging on ROH for their lighting!


----------



## panzowf

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I find it strange how Ross was at the NXT Axxess show with Vince and HHH.

Is he still working with GFW? He probably isn't going to be a full-time commentator for them anyway, but he'd help a hell of a lot with scouting talent, booking the show, and possibly doing commentary for big events or PPVs.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



RMolloy24 said:


> I find it strange how Ross was at the NXT Axxess show with Vince and HHH.
> 
> Is he still working with GFW? He probably isn't going to be a full-time commentator for them anyway, but he'd help a hell of a lot with scouting talent, booking the show, and possibly doing commentary for big events or PPVs.


He's trying to get the best deal, financially speaking for him. It could be GFW, NXT, LU or non of them.

I would use him just for special episodes/PPVs.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Oh, it was last year in this very day that the creation of gfw wrestling was announced by the Jarretts.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

And......nothing has come up yet.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Well, selling a foreign ppv to over 10,000 people, in these days, without tv time, isn't exactly nothing..


----------



## panzowf

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Very excited to see how this turns out, especially since we've been waiting for a year now, but with tapings only starting in the summer, and without a TV deal even announced, the first episode probably won't even air until the end of the year or 2016.

Hopefully GFW becomes what the people involved have been saying and even a worthy competitor to the WWE over time, but really, I'm just excited to see a new outlet for watching wrasslin that isn't f*cking TNA.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WBS said:


> Here's the announcement:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Global Force Wrestling to partner with Bandit Lites, the global leader in event and concert lighting
> 
> NASHVILLE, Tenn. – When Global Force Wrestling brings its fresh, high-energy, fan-friendly brand to Las Vegas for the first taping of its broadcast shows on July 24 at the Orleans Arena, Bandit Lites will light the way.
> 
> Bandit, a 22-time winner of lighting company of the year, is the worldwide leader in event and concert lighting. Born in the 1960s in Kingsport, Tennessee, Bandit is headquartered in Knoxville and has offices in Nashville, San Francisco, London, Hong Kong and Taiwan. The company has done all of the lighting for Garth Brooks concerts and specials for years, as well as hundreds of other musical acts including Aerosmith, Queen, Van Halen, Jimmy Buffett, Jason Aldean, Toby Keith, Miranda Lambert and Keith Urban. Bandit has lit special events for President Clinton, the NFL and the Make A Wish Foundation, among myriad others.
> 
> Bandit also is no stranger to combat sports, having done lighting for the UFC, WCW and WWE, including 16 Wrestlemanias.
> 
> “Bandit Lites is innovative, committed and the worldwide leader in its field,” said Jeff Jarrett, GFW founder and CEO. “Those are traits that make it a perfect partner for Global Force Wrestling as it embarks on its journey to capture the hearts and imaginations of fans around the world.”
> 
> GFW’s first three shows at the Orleans Arena will take place on Friday, July 24; Friday, Aug. 21 and Friday, Oct. 23.
> 
> “We’re looking forward to bringing the best production values in all of entertainment to GFW at the Orleans Arena in Las Vegas,” said Michael T. Strickland, founder and CEO of Bandit.
> 
> About Global Force Wrestling
> Global Force Wrestling is a privately owned professional wrestling and entertainment company based in Nashville, Tennessee. Founded in 2014, Global Force Wrestling is changing the wrestling and entertainment industry with an innovative and groundbreaking approach to fan interactivity, storytelling and overall entertainment to engage audiences across television, digital and social media platforms.
> 
> About Bandit Lites
> Bandit Lites is a global leader in the entertainment lighting marketplace. From touring productions to fixed installations, Bandit Lites has a full staff of highly trained professionals to deal with all types of lighting needs.Bandit’s global presence will insure seamless transitions no matter where your next show takes you.
> 
> ###
> Media Contacts:
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty damn good deal !!
> 
> The have worked with Toby Keith...coincidence? Maybe he's helping with these deals in the end.
> 
> https://youtu.be/NJLlszOWI1g
Click to expand...

Well... Better than the Karen Angle 8x10s announcement, I guess...


----------



## wonder goat

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Sounds like good news, though if the actual wrestling/storylines/characters aren't worth watching by themselves, I'm not sure how big an impact their lighting will matter.


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



wonder goat said:


> Sounds like good news, though if the actual wrestling/storylines/characters aren't worth watching by themselves, I'm not sure how big an impact their lighting will matter.


The conclusion you can draw from this is they want to have a high end production to the GFW show. Meaning this will not just be some overgrown indie. wrestling/storylines/characters is all good or bad depending on opinion, but high production values is either there or it's not.


----------



## wonder goat

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Mr. Speed said:


> The conclusion you can draw from this is they want to have a high end production to the GFW show. Meaning this will not just be some overgrown indie. wrestling/storylines/characters is all good or bad depending on opinion, but high production values is either there or it's not.


I understand that, but at the end of the day, I can't imagine someone watching a wrestling show solely based on it's production values.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

They need a tv deal.


----------



## Mr. Socko

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



wonder goat said:


> I understand that, but at the end of the day, I can't imagine someone watching a wrestling show solely based on it's production values.


For me, the fact that Jarrett and co. are focusing on getting the aesthetics of the show perfect right now suggests (I hope) that they have the majority of the wrestling portion planned out and booked already.


----------



## WrestlingCouncil

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

So, are there going to be weekly TV shows? If so, what network? Also, PPV's?


----------



## WrestlingCouncil

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I hope that GFW becomes something legit, I'd love to see a weekly show or a monthly show with shows sold on dvd similar to ROH and PWG back in the day. I am kind of over the weekly show and would prefer monthly UFC style installments.


----------



## Real Punk

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I thing it good deal I have seen the work with UFC and you would need that.

They just need a TV deal get there word out there.


----------



## Flair Shot

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Real Punk said:


> I thing it good deal I have seen the work with UFC and you would need that.
> 
> They just need a TV deal get there word out there.


And a roster.


----------



## Real Punk

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



RKO361 said:


> And a roster.


I can see the roster being the Bullet Club some Indie and Japanese,Mexican and UK guys he could make his own homegrown talent,like he did with TNA just if it not another garbage Johnstones.


----------



## Flair Shot

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Real Punk said:


> I can see the roster being the Bullet Club some Indie and Japanese,Mexican and UK guys he could make his own homegrown talent,like he did with TNA just if it not another garbage Johnstones.


As long as he doesn't look for the ex-WWE/TNA talents, because that pool is really thin, pretty much all of them are locked in some kind of contract with another company or are old/retired.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



wonder goat said:


> I understand that, but at the end of the day, I can't imagine someone watching a wrestling show solely based on it's production values.


Of course the type of production isn't the only reason for one to watch a show, but between a show with good production and a show with a bad one you can feel the importance of it and its value. 

Let's imagine WrestleMania 31 with TNA's production...


----------



## Fighter Daron

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WrestlingCouncil said:


> I hope that GFW becomes something legit, I'd love to see a weekly show or a monthly show with shows sold on dvd similar to ROH and PWG back in the day. I am kind of over the weekly show and would prefer monthly UFC style installments.


You know UFC has tv shows, do you?


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Umm hello Jeff Jarrett where's this wrestling boom you were talkig about? Still waiting!!!!

For real this guy needs to leave the wrestlig bis. He never was anybody important in pro wrestling and never will.


----------



## panzowf

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

The first show hasn't even been produced yet, asshat.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Stone Hot said:


> Umm hello Jeff Jarrett where's this wrestling boom you were talkig about? Still waiting!!!!
> 
> For real this guy needs to leave the wrestlig bis. He never was anybody important in pro wrestling and never will.


Noone is forcing you to follow JJ stuff, right? :surprise:


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Stone Hot said:


> Umm hello Jeff Jarrett where's this wrestling boom you were talkig about? Still waiting!!!!
> 
> For real this guy needs to leave the wrestlig bis. He never was anybody important in pro wrestling and never will.


What? The first show is coming... fuck sake learn some damn patience.


----------



## Dangerous K

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

The problem is Jarrett is promoting this as a huge deal, when right now its anything but.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Dangerous K said:


> The problem is Jarrett is promoting this as a huge deal, when right now its anything but.


This is in fact called "promoting", you have to sell a prodcut so of course you want to promote it as a big deal. Simple, smart business. 

p.s. WK9 has been a huge deal, even financially, and this in these days is pretty good.


----------



## Dangerous K

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

WK9 was not a GFW it was a New Japan show, whats he promoting? Whos he promoting? Where is he promoting it?

Basic things which have taken far too long.


----------



## DregSkorn

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Jeff Jarrett and his GFW have not lived up to the hype, I thought it was a great idea to promote WK9 to an English audience and I would've welcomed more NJPW shows being promoted by GFW, but when an Indy company I've never heard of (Paragon Pro Wrestling), who's biggest draw is Gangrel and a guy who was supposed to retire due to his neck injuries gets a TV deal on a channel the Time Warner offers, while GFW is still looking for a deal, tells me that Jarrett is not delivering and from what I've read he is leasing the lights to Paragon for their shows, so big whoop to Jarrett.

don't get me wrong I like Jarrett and if anybody has a shot of starting up a decent wrestling promotion it would be him but he is getting left behind and its not pretty. I would love to see him succeed because more Pro Wrestling means the Wrestling fans win, but I don't see it coming from Double J, I really hopes he proves me wrong


----------



## richyque

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



DregSkorn said:


> Jeff Jarrett and his GFW have not lived up to the hype, I thought it was a great idea to promote WK9 to an English audience and I would've welcomed more NJPW shows being promoted by GFW, but when an Indy company I've never heard of (Paragon Pro Wrestling), who's biggest draw is Gangrel and a guy who was supposed to retire due to his neck injuries gets a TV deal on a channel the Time Warner offers, while GFW is still looking for a deal, tells me that Jarrett is not delivering and from what I've read he is leasing the lights to Paragon for their shows, so big whoop to Jarrett.
> 
> don't get me wrong I like Jarrett and if anybody has a shot of starting up a decent wrestling promotion it would be him but he is getting left behind and its not pretty. I would love to see him succeed because more Pro Wrestling means the Wrestling fans win, but I don't see it coming from Double J, I really hopes he proves me wrong


Paragon Pro Wrestling is paying the pop network to show its wrestling, so when Paragon Pro Wrestling stops paying pop tv then pop tv will cancel the show.


----------



## panzowf

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

PPW has been around for years now though, and only just got a TV deal. GFW hasn't even done a show yet, and isn't an indy show like PPW.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Dangerous K said:


> WK9 was not a GFW it was a New Japan show, whats he promoting? Whos he promoting? Where is he promoting it?
> 
> Basic things which have taken far too long.


GFW sold the ppv to the US and other countries through an app. To me this is good promoting. Plus we want to talk about ppv buyrates? GFW has sold better in comparison to what TNA has done in years... 

If you wanted to know jarrett's plans for what gfw wrestling will be and what kind of wrestling promotion will be you should have just readed or listened to his interviews..


----------



## panzowf

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I really hope we get to see the roster soon. I'm dying to see how this is going so far, and if they've gotten any big names on board.


----------



## Dangerous K

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WBS said:


> GFW sold the ppv to the US and other countries through an app. To me this is good promoting. Plus we want to talk about ppv buyrates? GFW has sold better in comparison to what TNA has done in years...
> 
> If you wanted to know jarrett's plans for what gfw wrestling will be and what kind of wrestling promotion will be you should have just readed or listened to his interviews..


Jarrett is using New Japan and other promotions to promote his brand, its a parasitic move if anything. What have they sold better? TNA's highest PPV draw was Lockdown 2008 with around 60,000 buys.

GFW is nothing now, not indy not major, nothing and a couple of 9 second videos or telling people where you got your lights from or that your friends with Hermie Sadler changes nothing (its shades of the really BAD TNA shows of June/July 2002, bar the X Div matches)


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I'm beginning to wonder if Jarrett is ever going to come through.


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I don't get what is so confusing about GFW. They haven't had a TV deal up until now, and GFW isn't going to do anything UNTIL THEY GET A TV DEAL. You're not going to have a roster a champion any shows or anything else anyone has been complaining about until you get a TV deal. This is not 1992 anymore, the main source of any nationally minded wrestling company is a proper TV deal. If GFW wanted to be an indie, it would've put out shows a year ago but they want to be a cable TV wrestling league. And you can't do that until the TV comes. Clearly they wanted a TV deal earlier and it looks like they thought they had it last year but it didn't happen. Guess what, it's not easy to get a TV deal. WWE signed a new deal for a fraction of what other live sports programming was getting, TNA was cancelled, Billy Corgan's wrestling reality show was signed then cancelled before it ever made it to air, WWE Main Event was cancelled, and NXT, everyone's favorite wrestling show could also not get a TV deal. Here's the breaking news folks, it's really fucking hard to get a TV deal for any kind of wrestling show in 2015!

You want to talk about Paragon? Like someone said, they are paying for that slot. They are not getting $175 million a year like Raw, or even $5 million like TNA. They will bleed money. New Japan? They are likely getting pennies from AXS, because New Japan is as dependent on a US TV deal for money as the WWE is dependent on a TV deal in Romania. GFW could have signed a deal like other companies, but GFW would likely have built up millions of debt in the process and been out of business in a year just like TNA did the first time. Isn't that what everyone says that they shouldn't be like TNA and make those mistakes? So GFW is doing exactly that and you people are still complaining?

Another business lesson for some of you, a movie, TV show, computer company, or basically any kind of business does not announce everything they just signed seconds after they sign a contract. You announce things when you want because you are marketing your business. Just because they didn't announce a TV deal with a network does not mean they don't have one. They announced the Las Vegas shows are "TV events", so it's going to be on TV, it has to be or it's false advertising. Which channel we'll have to BE PATIENT to find out.


----------



## Real Punk

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Mr. Speed said:


> I don't get what is so confusing about GFW. They haven't had a TV deal up until now, and GFW isn't going to do anything UNTIL THEY GET A TV DEAL. You're not going to have a roster a champion any shows or anything else anyone has been complaining about until you get a TV deal. This is not 1992 anymore, the main source of any nationally minded wrestling company is a proper TV deal. If GFW wanted to be an indie, it would've put out shows a year ago but they want to be a cable TV wrestling league. And you can't do that until the TV comes. Clearly they wanted a TV deal earlier and it looks like they thought they had it last year but it didn't happen. Guess what, it's not easy to get a TV deal. WWE signed a new deal for a fraction of what other live sports programming was getting, TNA was cancelled, Billy Corgan's wrestling reality show was signed then cancelled before it ever made it to air, WWE Main Event was cancelled, and NXT, everyone's favorite wrestling show could also not get a TV deal. Here's the breaking news folks, it's really fucking hard to get a TV deal for any kind of wrestling show in 2015!
> 
> You want to talk about Paragon? Like someone said, they are paying for that slot. They are not getting $175 million a year like Raw, or even $5 million like TNA. They will bleed money. New Japan? They are likely getting pennies from AXS, because New Japan is as dependent on a US TV deal for money as the WWE is dependent on a TV deal in Romania. GFW could have signed a deal like other companies, but GFW would likely have built up millions of debt in the process and been out of business in a year just like TNA did the first time. Isn't that what everyone says that they shouldn't be like TNA and make those mistakes? So GFW is doing exactly that and you people are still complaining?
> 
> Another business lesson for some of you, a movie, TV show, computer company, or basically any kind of business does not announce everything they just signed seconds after they sign a contract. You announce things when you want because you are marketing your business. Just because they didn't announce a TV deal with a network does not mean they don't have one. They announced the Las Vegas shows are "TV events", so it's going to be on TV, it has to be or it's false advertising. Which channel we'll have to BE PATIENT to find out.


I agree PPW has to pay for that spot on Tv same with LAW and NWA Hollywood.
And little is known on what roster Jeff will use will it be his own homegrown,talent of mix of Indie talent that never made the cut in WWE and TNA on their tryout.Will be added with talent for Mexico Japan and overseas.There has been little said about what GFW strong hold will be long term planing for next 5 too 10 years were do they stand.


----------



## panzowf

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

In my opinion, the best young wrestlers with the potential to be a face of the company (that aren't in the WWE) are Drew Galloway and Shaun Ricker. Sucks that they signed with TNA at the start of the year, but they could've been moneymakers for the WWE. Still don't get why Ricker was let go.


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Regardless im giving it a shot. Maybe someone from the Vancouver canada area wants to make a vegas trip with me ? ha.


I had a question if anyone happens to know the answer. 

What i dont get is why he has 2 logos. I mean one is terrible and one is very good. I dont really see him using the not so detailed one anymore. Maybe it was the orgional logo and then get a more detailed one and got rid of the other one. 

The first one you see in every video and in most places. But while back you would see the other one in some places and on his website. 

I personally like the detailed globe in the background. Would be been cool though if he had the logo just detailed ontop of the globe round shape.Instead of having it large and sticking out on each side.


----------



## LadyRollins

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

bump


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



RMolloy24 said:


> In my opinion, the best young wrestlers with the potential to be a face of the company (that aren't in the WWE) are Drew Galloway and Shaun Ricker. Sucks that they signed with TNA at the start of the year, but they could've been moneymakers for the WWE. Still don't get why Ricker was let go.


Probably because he's a wannabe Rock.


----------



## animus

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

If Del Rio, AJ Styles, and others aren't available, I'd make Jax Dane (current NWA North American Champion) the short term face until better talent is available.


----------



## squeelbitch

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



RMolloy24 said:


> In my opinion, the best young wrestlers with the potential to be a face of the company (that aren't in the WWE) are Drew Galloway and Shaun Ricker. Sucks that they signed with TNA at the start of the year, but they could've been moneymakers for the WWE. *Still don't get why Ricker was let go*.


this is the supposed reason why - 

"recently released WWE NXT talent Shaun Ricker was fired over some social media tweets and emails he sent out. One of the main issues was that he re-tweeted many fan comments saying he should have been on TV by now. This didn't go over well with WWE management as they felt a "rookie" shouldn't have been doing that and felt that he had a massive ego due to it".


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Real Punk said:


> I agree PPW has to pay for that spot on Tv same with LAW and NWA Hollywood.
> And little is known on what roster Jeff will use will it be his own homegrown,talent of mix of Indie talent that never made the cut in WWE and TNA on their tryout.Will be added with talent for Mexico Japan and overseas.There has been little said about what GFW strong hold will be long term planing for next 5 too 10 years were do they stand.


GFW has made clear in many videos and podcasts his roster will be exactly as you said, mix of indie talent, New Japan, AAA, and those other affiliate groups from around the world. His videos last year they focused on Kevin Steen and Moose, both of which were signed by NXT and ROH since Jarrett was signing anyone at that time to give a preview of the types they were looking at. I'm not sure why they would feel compelled to reveal their 5 to 10 year long term plan, as I've never heard of any wrestling company from TNA, WWE, NXT, or ROH ever come close to announcing 5-10 year long term plans.


----------



## animus

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Per this article  the plan is to have a rotating roster where he lends/borrows talent to/from other promotions (likely ROH, NJPW, and AAA). I'm unsure how this model is going to work. At the moment ROH and NWA are having same kind of deals with NJPW. Curious to see how this turns out.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Going to be interesting, we are 3 months away.


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I think having a roster mixed from others is the best plan. Also have it sorta rotate and of course he will be doing that to mix through and see who gets over and such. Progress with a roster. 

Hopefully he atleast has a world title come soon after debut.I personally still think netflix is ideal.Yes its pretty hard to sell a Pilot but people the future is netflix. All of the big networks are starting to make deals with netflix to have there content. They are pushing to get all the sports and do live events.

Either way one wrestling company or another is going to end up on netflix.Just trying to pick a good brand for it before some other one does it.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Which sporting brand in talks with Netflix? I know it's not a major league brand.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Mr. Speed said:


> I don't get what is so confusing about GFW. They haven't had a TV deal up until now, and GFW isn't going to do anything UNTIL THEY GET A TV DEAL. You're not going to have a roster a champion any shows or anything else anyone has been complaining about until you get a TV deal. This is not 1992 anymore, the main source of any nationally minded wrestling company is a proper TV deal. If GFW wanted to be an indie, it would've put out shows a year ago but they want to be a cable TV wrestling league. And you can't do that until the TV comes. Clearly they wanted a TV deal earlier and it looks like they thought they had it last year but it didn't happen. Guess what, it's not easy to get a TV deal. WWE signed a new deal for a fraction of what other live sports programming was getting, TNA was cancelled, Billy Corgan's wrestling reality show was signed then cancelled before it ever made it to air, WWE Main Event was cancelled, and NXT, everyone's favorite wrestling show could also not get a TV deal. Here's the breaking news folks, it's really fucking hard to get a TV deal for any kind of wrestling show in 2015!
> 
> You want to talk about Paragon? Like someone said, they are paying for that slot. They are not getting $175 million a year like Raw, or even $5 million like TNA. They will bleed money. New Japan? They are likely getting pennies from AXS, because New Japan is as dependent on a US TV deal for money as the WWE is dependent on a TV deal in Romania. GFW could have signed a deal like other companies, but GFW would likely have built up millions of debt in the process and been out of business in a year just like TNA did the first time. Isn't that what everyone says that they shouldn't be like TNA and make those mistakes? So GFW is doing exactly that and you people are still complaining?
> 
> Another business lesson for some of you, a movie, TV show, computer company, or basically any kind of business does not announce everything they just signed seconds after they sign a contract. You announce things when you want because you are marketing your business. Just because they didn't announce a TV deal with a network does not mean they don't have one. They announced the Las Vegas shows are "TV events", so it's going to be on TV, it has to be or it's false advertising. Which channel we'll have to BE PATIENT to find out.


Brillant post sir, brilliant post, just well said, well fucking said, what a GREAT GREAT GREAT GREAT POST. I loved it, you should post more often. LOL


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Now that I finally understand the concept of GFW, I'm willing give the hype a chance. 

I really hope they somehow grab Adam Cole because he'd be the perfect guy to build around and showcase as their face of the company. There are a lot of free agents wrestlers out there who'd be great additions as supporting guys but only a handful (if that) of guys who I think could successfully carry company. It's great to have great guys on your roster, but it is absolutely wonderful to have someone who can be The Guy.


----------



## Stephen90

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Let me say this I hated that teaser video with Karen Jarrett. No I don't miss you.


----------



## Memphis Fan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



DGenerationMC said:


> Now that I finally understand the concept of GFW, I'm willing give the hype a chance.
> 
> I really hope they somehow grab Adam Cole because he'd be the perfect guy to build around and showcase as their face of the company. There are a lot of free agents wrestlers out there who'd be great additions as supporting guys but only a handful (if that) of guys who I think could successfully carry company. It's great to have great guys on your roster, but it is absolutely wonderful to have someone who can be The Guy.


 Adam Cole is the face of Ring of Honor. He is also under contract to ROH . Can't see it happening.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Like I said earlier in this thread: This is the wrong thing to do. You are making the show about the stars instead of the promotion. There just aren't enough stars in pro wrestling to sell a wrestling show nationally. And hopefully its a wrestling show, not WWE-Lite. However, based on WCW and TNA, I can only expect about 70% talking.


----------



## animus

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WesternFilmGuy said:


> Like I said earlier in this thread: This is the wrong thing to do. You are making the show about the stars instead of the promotion. There just aren't enough stars in pro wrestling to sell a wrestling show nationally. And hopefully its a wrestling show, not WWE-Lite. However, based on WCW and TNA, I can only expect about 70% talking.


Not to mention attempting to recreate an NWA-esque organization consisting of promotions around the globe is going to epically fail. It work at first, but over time egos between the various promotions will bring it dahn.


----------



## Memphis Fan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WesternFilmGuy said:


> Like I said earlier in this thread: This is the wrong thing to do. You are making the show about the stars instead of the promotion. There just aren't enough stars in pro wrestling to sell a wrestling show nationally. And hopefully its a wrestling show, not WWE-Lite. However, based on WCW and TNA, I can only expect about 70% talking.


 You are 100 % right. GFW should find 4 to 6 wrestlers that fans know. The undercard should be almost all unknowns that can be developed as GFW guys. Add a couple of vets to help the young guys along and you are in business.

It worked in ECW. We got the Dudleys. , Taz , Dreamer , Sandman , RVD , Mikey Whipwreck , Public Enemy . Pit Bulls , Eliminator , Stevie Richards and Sabu . All unknowns or lower cards guys . Paul brought in 2 Cold Scorpio , Shane Douglas , Terry Funk , Raven and Cactus Jack to bring the fans in and the new talent was given time to develop . Jarrett should study Paul E 's booking. Worked in ROH as well.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Memphis Fan said:


> You are 100 % right. GFW should find 4 to 6 wrestlers that fans know. The undercard should be almost all unknowns that can be developed as GFW guys. Add a couple of vets to help the young guys along and you are in business.
> 
> It worked in ECW. We got the Dudleys. , Taz , Dreamer , Sandman , RVD , Mikey Whipwreck , Public Enemy . Pit Bulls , Eliminator , Stevie Richards and Sabu . All unknowns or lower cards guys . Paul brought in 2 Cold Scorpio , Shane Douglas , Terry Funk , Raven and Cactus Jack to bring the fans in and the new talent was given time to develop . Jarrett should study Paul E 's booking. Worked in ROH as well.


I was going to bring up ECW, too. ECW created guys that could only be seen on ECW. That is why 10 years after the fact people are still chanting ECW when the likes of Dreamer, Taz, the Dudleys, RVD, and Sabu come out. When the Young Bucks come out on the first show there will be nothing different than ROH or NJPW. The fans won't stick around for things they see other places. That is why Lucha Underground is pretty awesome: Most of the wrestlers are not in the minds of American audiences and the American audience is able to see something new. Couple that with the awesome effects and production and you see something original. GFW hopefully figures that out and doesn't bring in all the guys that TNA released just because they are recognizable figures.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Surely he can find some talented guys from somewhere.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



> Jeff Jarrett has been reaching out to many indie wrestlers in hopes of signing them for Global Force Wrestling. We don't have details yet but Jarrett has reportedly signed a top indie talent that WWE wanted at one point.


F4Wonline.com


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Ricochet?


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Don't know, the names that comes up to me, that WWE wanted to signs are : Ricochet, Adam Cole, The Briscoes and Samoa Joe...


----------



## BehindYou

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Compared to a year and a half ago, there are so many less guys around who could of been great GFW "originals" such as Cage [LU], Ricochet [LU], Eli Drake [TNA] and Uhaa Nation [WWE Developmental] if you put them on exclusive contracts.

Hell, those signing alone would of been an incredible start to a promotion IMO.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Very True ! But I believe, since he has a partnership with AAA, he won't have problems to have sometimes the LU guys, especially since LU is going off air for some time.


----------



## BehindYou

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Good point but I would of thought the right direction is to push for exclusive people, otherwise your limiting your drawing power if someone starts to blow up.

Still, any of the LU guys [or women] showed up :mark::mark:


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I believe he is gonna do like what he did in TNA in 2003: some with exclusive deals, some indipendents and some foreigners.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Young Bucks, JR and Samoa Joe fits that imo. I think ricochet lock into LU for 6 more seasons plus have a separate deal with Gabe. JJ stated in the past aaa is different from LU because someone ask him if they would be working together.


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Memphis Fan said:


> Adam Cole is the face of Ring of Honor. He is also under contract to ROH . Can't see it happening.


Apparently his ROH contract is up because he's been talking with WWE/NXT lately and ROH doesn't just let their talent out of their contracts just for the "privilege" of sending their talent to WWE.


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WesternFilmGuy said:


> When the Young Bucks come out on the first show there will be nothing different than ROH or NJPW. The fans won't stick around for things they see other places. That is why Lucha Underground is pretty awesome: Most of the wrestlers are not in the minds of American audiences and the American audience is able to see something new.


Why do hardcore fans always believe that the internet-based wrestling they watch is also watched by 5 million other people. Hardcore fans insisted that Wrestle Kingdom 9 would fail on PPV because they all had NJPW World. Guess what, NJPW revealed that 1,000 people in the US had NJPW World. Hardcore fans are such a tiny segment of wrestling fans. ROH is barely seen by 200,000 people and the Young Bucks are barely seen on ROH TV. If the Young Bucks are on GFW, 5% will be hardcore fans like you who know them back to front, 5% will have heard about them from friends or internet boards, and 90% of the GFW TV audience will be seeing them for the very first time. The ROH (hardcore) fan base is not the entire wrestling fan base. Hardcore fans, get over yourself. You get your one night where you can chant "We are awesome" and other rude chants at divas, and that's it. The wrestling fan universe is WAAAYYYY bigger than you.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Mr. Speed said:


> Why do hardcore fans always believe that the internet-based wrestling they watch is also watched by 5 million other people. Hardcore fans insisted that Wrestle Kingdom 9 would fail on PPV because they all had NJPW World. Guess what, NJPW revealed that 1,000 people in the US had NJPW World. Hardcore fans are such a tiny segment of wrestling fans. ROH is barely seen by 200,000 people and the Young Bucks are barely seen on ROH TV. If the Young Bucks are on GFW, 5% will be hardcore fans like you who know them back to front, 5% will have heard about them from friends or internet boards, and 90% of the GFW TV audience will be seeing them for the very first time. The ROH (hardcore) fan base is not the entire wrestling fan base. Hardcore fans, get over yourself. You get your one night where you can chant "We are awesome" and other rude chants at divas, and that's it. The wrestling fan universe is WAAAYYYY bigger than you.


This is not the problem. The problem is that GFW is trying to appeal to these hardcore fans. GFW will not be getting no millions of viewers just because they are a wrestling show. What is going to make people want to watch GFW over say, NXT, WWE, ROH, and TNA? You can only watch the same shit so many times before you get bored. Why do people think that wrestling is some popular form of entertainment that is watched by everybody? Get a clue. ROH is on at midnight or early in the morning in most markets, TNA is on some minor league cable network, Lucha Underground is on some grindhouse network. That is why GFW has been struggling to get on a network. They aren't wanted by the general public.


----------



## Memphis Fan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Mr. Speed said:


> Apparently his ROH contract is up because he's been talking with WWE/NXT lately and ROH doesn't just let their talent out of their contracts just for the "privilege" of sending their talent to WWE.


 I did not say Adam Cole would not leave ROH for the WWE . I said Adam Cole would not leave ROH for the upstart GFW . Those are two very different situations . GFW has announced three TV tapings , they do not have a TV deal and no one really knows the details Jarrett's financial backers.

Why would anyone leave the stability of Sinclair Broadcasting the the unknown GFW. The WWE is a different story . Most of the young guys want to try working for the WWE . However Cole is on the NJPW radar . So a combined NJPW/ ROH deal for Cole is not out of the question. We will see how it all plays out for Cole.


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Memphis Fan said:


> I did not say Adam Cole would not leave ROH for the WWE . I said Adam Cole would not leave ROH for the upstart GFW . Those are two very different situations . GFW has announced three TV tapings , they do not have a TV deal and no one really knows the details Jarrett's financial backers.
> 
> Why would anyone leave the stability of Sinclair Broadcasting the the unknown GFW. The WWE is a different story . Most of the young guys want to try working for the WWE . However Cole is on the NJPW radar . So a combined NJPW/ ROH deal for Cole is not out of the question. We will see how it all plays out for Cole.


How do you know they don't have a TV deal? What is your source? And because you don't know the details of Jarrett's financial backers that means what? they don't exist? Last I checked GFW is a privately owned company and most privately owned companies don't expose all of their business details no matter how badly regular people on the street might want to know it. As for the Cole-New Japan connection, GFW also has a connection to NJPW. Last I checked it was GFW that did the Wrestle Kingdom PPV not ROH. Observer is reporting that GFW signed somebody that WWE was interested in, and that means Samoa Joe, Adam Cole, or ACH. 

As has been reported by several sources ROH is on a smaller and smaller budget no matter how many billions Sinclair actually has, WWE sees no point in offering anyone more than $40,000 a year for NXT and like you said no one knows GFW's financial situation. So by that we can conclude you're not going to get rich from any of these places, which to me says no one option is any better than the other and therefore GFW has as much of a shot as ROH at signing somebody. And apparently they signed one already.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

All these talks about what gfw wrestling is trying to do ect are laughable , cause you know... you're just pretending to know and to me it's pretty hard to criticize something that has not happened yet...


----------



## Kana Sucks

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Its also hard to be a fan of something when it hasn't happened yet either. I really don't give a fuck what lights JJ will be using at the show, he needs to start promoting names. The mystery guy is probably Samoa Joe he looked terrible in ROH against Jay Briscoe.


----------



## SuzukiGUN

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

There are rumors of GFW partnering up with English indie PCW (Preston City Wrestling)


----------



## Kana Sucks

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Which would piss off Revolution Pro who they have 'partnered up' with some time ago.


----------



## shandcraig

Regardless of everyone's opions and beliefs. This company has 3 very spread out dates planned and booked.they claim to have a rv deal.if so then it's most likely they are still in the final stages so he can't say anything. 

Even if he doesn't have a TV deal this will still be worth checking . it will be at least a live event and will most likely already be better then a handful of company's. As it clearly as backers.

You don't partner with one of the beat lights company with out hood money.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Kana Sucks said:


> Its also hard to be a fan of something when it hasn't happened yet either. I really don't give a fuck what lights JJ will be using at the show, he needs to start promoting names. The mystery guy is probably Samoa Joe he looked terrible in ROH against Jay Briscoe.


According to Meltzer he has contacted and booked talents for the dates in LA. Probably he is gonna do announcements spreaded in the following week/months..


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



SuzukiGUN said:


> There are rumors of GFW partnering up with English indie PCW (Preston City Wrestling)


Jeff and Karen will be there next week just to replace Nash at the supershow.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I'm pulling for Jarrett on this one. I want to see GFW get off the ground and thrive. :mark:


----------



## Memphis Fan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Is Karen Jarrett going to all over the GFW product ? She was on TNA and offered nothing to the product. Karen married two famous wrestlers , that does not qualify her to be on any wrestling program. She has no wrestling ability or skill. I hope she not in every other segment.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Apparently jeff is offering better money than ROH

According to this weeks observer


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Thom Yorke said:


> Apparently jeff is offering better money than ROH
> 
> According to this weeks observer


If that is the case I can see some wrestlers like Sabin, Daneils and Kaz going over at some point, because you can work PWG again. ROH should get rid of the PWG limit or they are going to lose the guys who have no wwe shot. I can Aj doing everything.


----------



## Kana Sucks

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

With NXT touring as well now Jeff Jarrett offering more money than them, ROH is going to have it up against them, sure they did before, but they don't have Gabe Sapolsky now. I don't think ROH will remove the PWG rule either, now that TNA have given the nod for their guys to work PWG according to Dave Meltzer.


----------



## HogansHeroes

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

If TNA is as fucked as the Observer and PWInsider are making it out to be, I can see a few TNA wrestlers looking to get on this thing if Jarrett is paying good money.


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WBS said:


> According to Meltzer he has contacted and booked talents for the dates in LA. Probably he is gonna do announcements spreaded in the following week/months..


Whats this about LA ? ive heard nothing ? a show planned ?


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Three TV tapings announced. First in July.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Thom Yorke said:


> Apparently jeff is offering better money than ROH
> 
> According to this weeks observer


This is encouraging. Good to know.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I see no LA tapings, all Vegas shows.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Yes I intended Las Vegas


----------



## shandcraig

I'm still rooting for Netflix cus that's the future and now to be on.but I guess we'll see.

I'm starting to have high hopes.these are big things planned for a nom existing concept.

so big backers clearly


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Ok when's this boom happening?


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

come up with new questions at least...


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Stone Hot said:


> Ok when's this boom happening?


ts happening all over the world other then stubborn USA


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Stone Hot said:


> Ok when's this boom happening?


This is your sarcastic attempt to say Jeff Jarrett was somehow delusional when he said this? When he said this over a year ago, we had WWE built around Cena, Batista, and Orton, with a mysterious new network, a developmental group out of Florida called NXT, and that's about it. 

In the past 12 months, WWE has pushed as singles all 3 members of Shield including 2 of which were in the main event of WM, Sting came in and electrified the industry (up until that handshake anyway), Brock Lesnar has become the #1 uncrowned babyface along with more new faces like Rusev pushed than ever before. The WWE Network is racking in almost 1.4 million subscribers, NXT has become the most popular brand of wrestling in AMerica pushing tons of top flight indie talent like Kevin Steen, Prince Devitt, KENTA, El Generico, Lucha Underground debuted featuring tons of new faces, Daniel Bryan headlined and won Wrestlemania and captured the hearts of millions, TNA has put aside many of their old guard and embraced people like EC3, Lashley, and tons of other new faces like Shaun Ricker and more Knockouts. PWG has never been hotter, indie shows are regularly drawing thousands instead of hundreds, New Japan had their Tokyo Dome PPV draw 15,000 buys, Jim Ross came back to wrestling, podcasting has completely exploded, CM Punk set the sportswires on fire with his move to UFC, TNA putting out their best shows in years, more mainstream websites covering wrestling than ever before, Ronda Rousey at Wrestlemania, GFW announced TV Tapings this summer for their long awaited debut and are embroiled in a 3-way bidding war for the best indie talent on the scene with ROH and NXT. Not to mention ROH's strides with their New Japan cross-promotion and expanded shows.

the past 12 months has seen SOOO much growth and exciting change in the wrestling business, if you can't see that then you're blind. But go ahead and sit back with your arms folded in front of your laptop making snarky comments about how wrestling is dying, while the rest of us enjoy the foundation of one of the most exciting times to be a wrestling fan.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I still believe in Jarrett but I do want to see Karen again.


----------



## The5150

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Karen is a fantastic heel. I Do Wonder how wrestling would go on Netflix.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

They could post multiple episodes every month at once.


----------



## Shagz

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Who the hell is GFW going to sign with NXT, TNA and Lucha Underground signing pretty much all of the top indie talent that is worth signing?


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Apparently Jeff signed some indy talent WWE wants, it was being spread around the web this week, but no name was dropped, likely due to the guy signing an NDA. And no it's obv not the Briscoes.


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Mr. Speed said:


> This is your sarcastic attempt to say Jeff Jarrett was somehow delusional when he said this?


He was and still is.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

So, again, no one is forcing you to follow his project..


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Shagz said:


> Who the hell is GFW going to sign with NXT, TNA and Lucha Underground signing pretty much all of the top indie talent that is worth signing?


I think you're behind on the news, as was revealed with the Briscoes deal, NXT is offering pennies, and word is GFW is offering more money than ROH too, and Lucha Underground might not even be renewed for a second season. So GFW is definitely in the game.

And GFW already signed at least one away from NXT/WWE so there. Rumors have that person as Samoa Joe or Adam Cole.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Adam Cole under contract


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

We might find out 3 people names soon if JJ send aaa a team for their world cup and that show is next month if am not mistaken.


----------



## Sykova

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I have no faith in GFW. It's going to be hard to follow with wrestlers coming in randomly from other promotions. If he had a set roster it would be fine, but it's just a clusterfuck of every different company coming together. I guess it's like PWG? I know nothing about that company rather than that it has cool DVD previews on YouTube and theres wrestlers from ROH on there.

Why is this happening now? It makes things difficult. Sign a contract to a company and grow as a character and wrestler.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Sykova said:


> I have no faith in GFW. It's going to be hard to follow with wrestlers coming in randomly from other promotions. If he had a set roster it would be fine, but it's just a clusterfuck of every different company coming together. I guess it's like PWG? I know nothing about that company rather than that it has cool DVD previews on YouTube and theres wrestlers from ROH on there.
> 
> Why is this happening now? It makes things difficult. Sign a contract to a company and grow as a character and wrestler.


This. It would be easier to get a tv deal if things were a little more in order.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Paying more than ROH doesn't surprise me.

Good for the boys.


----------



## panzowf

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

If Samoa Joe signed, it'd be cool, but not as exciting as it would've been years ago. The guy really let himself go. If he could cut down and get a little motivated, then yeah, it'd definitely be cool. But a guy at 36 should be in his prime, not a shadow of his former self.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

JJ is expected to make a gfw wrestling announcement tomorrow. Let's hope in something concrete..


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> Adam Cole under contract


A new deal with ROH? That's news. His current deal is running out which is why he was talking with WWE, which is why Cole could be the guy GFW grabbed that WWE was interested in.


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



RMolloy24 said:


> If Samoa Joe signed, it'd be cool, but not as exciting as it would've been years ago. The guy really let himself go. If he could cut down and get a little motivated, then yeah, it'd definitely be cool. But a guy at 36 should be in his prime, not a shadow of his former self.


If you've seen WM pictures of him or on his Twitter he has slimmed down and that will probably continue. I would think he is very motivated since leaving TNA, either to make a splash in GFW or NXT, but I would think whoever gets him is going to get a renewed Samoa Joe.


----------



## panzowf

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Mr. Speed said:


> If you've seen WM pictures of him or on his Twitter he has slimmed down and that will probably continue. I would think he is very motivated since leaving TNA, either to make a splash in GFW or NXT, but I would think whoever gets him is going to get a renewed Samoa Joe.


Hopefully. Joe was as a big a name as any in WWE at his best.


----------



## Memphis Fan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Mr. Speed said:


> A new deal with ROH? That's news. His current deal is running out which is why he was talking with WWE, which is why Cole could be the guy GFW grabbed that WWE was interested in.


 Someone put a false report out that Cole deal is going expire this summer. Cole has a long term deal with ROH. 

So that would put Cole , the Briscoes , Jay Lethal , Michael Elgin , Bobby Fish and Kyle O' Reilly under ROH contracts. Rumor is that both of the Young Bucks have signed some type of deal with ROH. I have not heard of anyone else being under contract.

I think ROH just has first pick on the rest of the roster dates . However that cannot appear on TV or PPv for any other promotion . I am not 100% , but I think that is the deal.


----------



## Memphis Fan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



MTheBehemoth said:


> Paying more than ROH doesn't surprise me.
> 
> Good for the boys.


 I don't know that GFW is offering more money than ROH . I would think that the ROH contract guys make good money or else they would not have signed ROH deals.

GFW might be offering more money than ROH to free agents. However they are only running three shows, while ROH is going to run about 50 dates this year. I think I would pick ROH or GFW at this point. If you work for Sinclair you know that you are going to get paid and paid on time. Too many unknowns about GFW .


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Maybe the unknown talent is ach?


----------



## SuzukiGUN

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WBS said:


> Maybe the unknown talent is ach?


yeah, i heard that wwe were interested in him a few weeks ago


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

What about willie mack


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Memphis Fan said:


> Someone put a false report out that Cole deal is going expire this summer. Cole has a long term deal with ROH.
> 
> So that would put Cole , the Briscoes , Jay Lethal , Michael Elgin , Bobby Fish and Kyle O' Reilly under ROH contracts. Rumor is that both of the Young Bucks have signed some type of deal with ROH. I have not heard of anyone else being under contract.
> 
> I think ROH just has first pick on the rest of the roster dates . However that cannot appear on TV or PPv for any other promotion . I am not 100% , but I think that is the deal.


I hadn't heard that about Cole but believe it, false reports happen all the time. I had heard the Young Bucks and all the Bullet Club members don't have exclusive deals with anybody and are true independents.


----------



## BehindYou

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Thom Yorke said:


> What about willie mack


 He's at LU now but like some said,. maybe it won't be renewed and all those guys could become free agents.


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Memphis Fan said:


> I don't know that GFW is offering more money than ROH . I would think that the ROH contract guys make good money or else they would not have signed ROH deals.
> 
> GFW might be offering more money than ROH to free agents. However they are only running three shows, while ROH is going to run about 50 dates this year. I think I would pick ROH or GFW at this point. If you work for Sinclair you know that you are going to get paid and paid on time. Too many unknowns about GFW .


Wrestling Observer reported that GFW was offering more money than ROH. 

You think GFW will run 3 shows and that's it? You think GFW was able to sign someone away from WWE with a 3-show contract? Logic would dictate there is more in the pipe for GFW than those 3 shows or they wouldn't be able to sign anyone right? And you think GFW is going to sign anyone presenting the same information that they tell you the fan? I would think the wrestlers he signs are going to be told of GFW future plans. Would you agree?

I wasn't aware that Sinclair was such a robust and respected company that doles out such huge sums of money. You must be privy to some secret information that none of us have  Last I checked Sinclair gave two shits about ROH and was one of the most frugal corporations around and are continually trying to reduce ROH's budget. As for getting paid on time, TNA is owned by a billion dollar company too and that had no bearing on their late checks. It's the people who run these companies that determine how well run these promotions are operated, not how much money they have.


----------



## speedkills

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Mr. Speed said:


> Wrestling Observer reported that GFW was offering more money than ROH.
> 
> You think GFW will run 3 shows and that's it? You think GFW was able to sign someone away from WWE with a 3-show contract? Logic would dictate there is more in the pipe for GFW than those 3 shows or they wouldn't be able to sign anyone right? And you think GFW is going to sign anyone presenting the same information that they tell you the fan? I would think the wrestlers he signs are going to be told of GFW future plans. Would you agree?
> 
> I wasn't aware that Sinclair was such a robust and respected company that doles out such huge sums of money. You must be privy to some secret information that none of us have  Last I checked Sinclair gave two shits about ROH and was one of the most frugal corporations around and are continually trying to reduce ROH's budget. As for getting paid on time, TNA is owned by a billion dollar company too and that had no bearing on their late checks. It's the people who run these companies that determine how well run these promotions are operated, not how much money they have.


If I was being offered contracts from both ROH and Jarretts promotion right now I'd have to go With ROH. You know what you're getting with them, they have a long track record and seem pretty dependable. GFW is a complete unknown, it doesn't really matter that JJ says he is going to take over pro wrestling. GFW hasn't even run a single show yet, let a successful one. I hope they succeed and set the world on fire, I'm a fan and I'll be watching if they do. It just seems like a huge gamble to me at this stage. Just my take on it.


----------



## Daggdag

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

With Keith as part owner, and the souther wrestlers being a major part, I bet they get a tv deal on CMT or GAC. One of the major country music channels.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

We will know more soon. No need to debate about nothing and a Meltzer story.


----------



## Memphis Fan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Mr. Speed said:


> Wrestling Observer reported that GFW was offering more money than ROH.
> 
> You think GFW will run 3 shows and that's it? You think GFW was able to sign someone away from WWE with a 3-show contract? Logic would dictate there is more in the pipe for GFW than those 3 shows or they wouldn't be able to sign anyone right? And you think GFW is going to sign anyone presenting the same information that they tell you the fan? I would think the wrestlers he signs are going to be told of GFW future plans. Would you agree?
> 
> I wasn't aware that Sinclair was such a robust and respected company that doles out such huge sums of money. You must be privy to some secret information that none of us have  Last I checked Sinclair gave two shits about ROH and was one of the most frugal corporations around and are continually trying to reduce ROH's budget. As for getting paid on time, TNA is owned by a billion dollar company too and that had no bearing on their late checks. It's the people who run these companies that determine how well run these promotions are operated, not how much money they have.


 Well Sinclair is a robust and well respected company . SBC stock is worth about $ 3 Billion . Which makes SBC about 3 times larger the WWE. You can google Sinclair and WWE can compare the companies . It is not a secret .

Sinclair does have huge sums of cash to pay wrestlers. However they are in business to make money , not hire a bunch of expensive wrestling talent. If Sinclair did not care abou ROH they would close or sell the company.

My point is that with ROH a wrestler knows he is going to get paid what he was promised in a timely manner. I rather work 50 shows and get paid then go with Jarrett and hope things work out for the best.


----------



## Memphis Fan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Also TNA is late on payments because Janice Carter is holding up payroll . It is the oldest game in the book . Carter does not want to spend any more of Panda 's money on TNA. She simply waits unless TNA collects enough money to make the payments.

All this stories about moving the company and whatever are all BS . I have never heard of ROH , WWE or NJPW being late on payroll . If I had a spot with any of those companies I would not quit of TNA or GFW .


----------



## Memphis Fan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



speedkills said:


> If I was being offered contracts from both ROH and Jarretts promotion right now I'd have to go With ROH. You know what you're getting with them, they have a long track record and seem pretty dependable. GFW is a complete unknown, it doesn't really matter that JJ says he is going to take over pro wrestling. GFW hasn't even run a single show yet, let a successful one. I hope they succeed and set the world on fire, I'm a fan and I'll be watching if they do. It just seems like a huge gamble to me at this stage. Just my take on it.


 I agree . That what I said . Sinclair Broadcasting > Double J


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

It depends on how committed is the Sinclair group to roh. You know what happens when networks gets tired of a wrestling company..


----------



## Memphis Fan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Mr. Speed said:


> I hadn't heard that about Cole but believe it, false reports happen all the time. I had heard the Young Bucks and all the Bullet Club members don't have exclusive deals with anybody and are true independents.


 ROH has offered the Jacksons a deal for North America. I don't know if they signed the deal . The Bullet Club may be free agents , but they are going to follow the wishes of the NJPW office. They will work where NJPW wants them to work , whether thats GFW , ROH or both.. It would just be good business on their part.


----------



## RKing85

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

looks like GFW is actually going to hold some show on their own.

That's more than I ever thought they would do. Looks like I was wrong.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Memphis Fan said:


> Also TNA is late on payments because Janice Carter is holding up payroll . It is the oldest game in the book . Carter does not want to spend any more of Panda 's money on TNA. She simply waits unless TNA collects enough money to make the payments.
> 
> All this stories about moving the company and whatever are all BS . I have never heard of ROH , WWE or NJPW being late on payroll . If I had a spot with any of those companies I would not quit of TNA or GFW .


Why are you ragging so much on GFW, I mean they have not started. Is it so bad if some talent can have some time to work shows if it does not conflict with ROH and New Japan. I am just saying that it needs time, it sounds like you are already deeming this a failure. They are looking to go national, it is not easy to do, I mean that takes time, it is not easy to start up. Plus this is a good thing, we have to national companys in wwe and TNA, wwe is doing good, but Tna is doing bad. If GFW does well, then this means we have another national company that people can work for in the united states. Now if you are talking about exculsive contracts no one should until they think how things should go, no one should do that with any start up company.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Today more info on the Grand Slam Tour.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Basebrawl like events?


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I always wondered about wrestling being before or after a sporting event. Like an independent soccer event at like 3:00 where you can hold a wrestling event at 6:00. The fans are already there along with the fans that are only coming for the wrestling event. I think it's a decent idea IMO.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Similiar to the Lucha Libre USA events.


----------



## december_blue

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



> - Jeff Jarrett's Global Force Wrestling issued the following today:
> 
> Global Force Wrestling brings sizzle to hot summer nights at a ballpark near you
> 
> NASHVILLE, Tenn. – You might be able to buy peanuts and Cracker Jacks, and there’s sure to be a crowd. But this will be a whole new ball game.
> 
> The historic first Global Force Wrestling show will be held on Friday night, June 12 at The Ballpark at Jackson in Jackson, Tennessee. as part of GFW’s “MiLB Grand Slam Tour.” The tour will feature stops from Florida to California and several points in between.
> 
> It’s a grassroots approach building toward the first GFW broadcast event on Friday, July 24 at the Orleans Arena in Las Vegas. Minor-league parks operated by both private ownership and municipalities have agreed to play host to Global Force Wrestling shows when their baseball-playing tenants are out of town. It’s an easy win for the parks, which gain another great source for revenue. For GFW it’s a chance to build momentum, show off its roster and deliver on its mission statement to be the most fan interactive brand in sports entertainment.
> 
> “These ballparks are the center of attention in the summer in most of these cities, and we’re eager to get out there and mix with our fans and show them what the GFW brand is all about,” said Jeff Jarrett, Global Force Wrestling founder and CEO.
> 
> The stars of GFW will be appearing in such cities as Knoxville, Tennessee, Richmond, Virginia, and Clinton, Iowa. Dates for the summer ballpark tour are available on globalforcewrestling.com, and more will be added in the coming weeks.
> 
> “Global Force Wrestling presented us with a great plan, one that will be beneficial to us and all ballparks, teams and cities as well as to their burgeoning brand,” said Todd “Parney” Parnell, vice president and chief operating officer of the Richmond (Va.) Flying Squirrels. “We know GFW will generate a lot of interest and excitement, not only the night of the show but for weeks in advance.”
> 
> Atlanta Braves catcher A.J. Pierzynski is excited about the alliance of his profession and his pastime.
> 
> “Wrestling and baseball make a great tag team,” said Pierzynski, a wrestling aficionado. “And I’m thrilled to see so many minor-league parks, some of which I’ve played in, jump on board.”
> 
> Global Force Wrestling will roll out its talent roster in the next couple of weeks. It’s a lineup filled with speed and power, righties and lefties, starters and closers, sure to provide thrills at every ballpark.
> 
> #GFWGrandSlam
> 
> Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/jef..._wrestling_announces.html#U9o9FHtyKuAtjizU.99


Basically a touring Basebrawl.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I will be at the Richmond events.


----------



## Denny Crane

The baseball plan is something I thought would work but with NASCAR events not baseball. There's bigger crowds and I think a more common fan base.


----------



## pgi86

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

So, that's 3 TV tapings and 9 house shows from June through October (with several more house shows to be announced). Quite ambitious of them to start with so many shows. Especially for a promotion that isn't on TV yet. Interesting. Looking forward to the roster finally being revealed. It better be good and have some proper stars on it because all these shows need all the help they can get if they hope to draw a decent crowd.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

GFW coming out swinging


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Pretty obvious Jarrett is confident in GFW, I'm almost 100% certain they've all but finalized a TV deal, and one will be announced at the first round of tapings. He's doing way too much to not have something in the works by now. With WWE going after so many indy guys, GFW's roster will he interesting to see.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

The roster suspense is KILLING me.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

we get Spike now here in the UK so hopefully it's them or another viacom network


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



DGenerationMC said:


> The roster suspense is KILLING me.


In the press release is stated that the roster will be announced starting in these next weeks. Let's Hope !

9 House Shows...JJ is sure confident in his product i have to say. Let's see what kind of promotion for those events will be made. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=US8tSonEYnk&feature=youtu.be


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Here's the dates, with the tv tapings:

Friday 6/12 in Jackson, TN at The Ballpark at Jackson.

Saturday 6/13 in Knoxville, TN at Smokies Park.

Friday 6/20 in Jackson, MS at Trustmark Park.

Saturday 6/21 in Bowling Green, KY at Bowling Green Ballpark.

Friday 7/11 in Lake County, OH at Classic Park.

Friday 7/24 TV Taping in Las Vegas at The Orleans.

Friday 8/21 TV Taping in Las Vegas at the Orleans.

Saturday 8/29 in Richmond, VA at The Diamond Ballpark.

Thursday 9/3 in Waterloo, Iowa at Riverfront Stadium.

Friday 9/4 in Cedar Rapids, Iowa at Perfect Game Field at Veterans Memorial Stadium.

Saturday 9/5 in Clinton, IA at Ashford University Field.

Friday 10/23 in Las Vegas at The Orleans.


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I don't know who they're going to get to wrestle, but this is pretty ambitious. These parks hold thousands ...


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I'm sure Jarrett has signed some well known names, likely a few WWE/TNA guys along with some popular indy guys. The only talent known at this point is that Irish wrestler they signed a few months ago.


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



The Centipede said:


> I'm sure Jarrett has signed some well known names, likely a few WWE/TNA guys along with some popular indy guys. The only talent known at this point is that Irish wrestler they signed a few months ago.


who's that?


----------



## Corey

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Wow, this GFW stuff is getting pretty serious. They're running in Richmond? I'm only a couple hours away so that catches my interest. Have to keep my eye on what talent they sign and I may go to that show. Not sold on the whole baseball venue thing, but we'll see how it goes. ROH ran the 13th Anniversary PPV at the Orleans in Las Vegas and that looked great so I hope they can fill it and deliver a good product as well.

Samoa Joe is a rumored signee right? I'd be behind that. Roderick Strong, the Young Bucks, Trent Baretta, AJ Styles, Chris Hero, and Brian Cage are candidates who work pretty much everywhere I guess. Idk how Lucha Underground's contracts work so Alberto & Cage may be off the market. Is Magnus still in TNA? I really have no idea. :lol Paul London & Tommaso Ciampa are both out there. Carlito, PJ Black, Chris Masters, Drew Galloway, etc etc. So many possibilities here!


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Here we go! 

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Mr. Speed said:


> who's that?


Don't know his name by heart, but it was announced sometime after the website went up.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I don't recall this at all.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

The Tate Twins seems like they are heading to gfw wrestling. How are they?


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I am thinking a lot of ovw regulars are going.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Possible but some well known names, from us or japan are needed to sell tickets.


----------



## panzowf

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Roster in next couple weeks? Thank God.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I thought the baseball tour is sold shows and will start after the games?


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Haha, I recommended the Tate Twins last October. I even got a thank you from Thing One.


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I like the idea hes doing evnts before the first tv event. Gves people a taste of what it will be like. This sounds very organized and legit now.He for sure seems to be on the right all right now with this company hopefully. Also he must have some serious investors .

I wonder what network or form of media it will debut on first. Netflix please hah

I mean i like the GFW logo with the detailed globe,Not the other non detailed globe.But i really like the logo name on its own. Looked good in front of that base ball.Seeing it on his own. It seems like every aspect behind the scenes is very professional and properly looked at compared to even TNA to this day haha.

I like how he wants to base this around a global roster and a global presence.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

That is probably the better plan but I am just impatient.


----------



## TNA is Here

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I'll say this about Jeff, the guy never quits.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> I thought the baseball tour is sold shows and will start after the games?


According to the press release the shows will take place when the teams aren't playing in the ballpark.


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Idk how someone can book minor league baseball stadiums for wrestling events without having a roster? How the fuck is this gonna work? Man I'll give him props for never quitting but Jeff your not good at what you do tna is th prime example


----------



## shandcraig

Stone Hot said:


> Idk how someone can book minor league baseball stadiums for wrestling events without having a roster? How the fuck is this gonna work? Man I'll give him props for never quitting but Jeff your not good at what you do tna is th prime example



First off early tna was acutely great idea.he lost control in that company very early on.then it was all Dixie. How us this not a good idea.this.people don't understand the behind the scenes business. I'm sure he has big investors with a proper team. That is why a these couches and owners of these stadiums are on board.its being done professional. Otherwise it would be hard to do so from nothing.he has a lot that we don't know. You wait and see


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



The Centipede said:


> Don't know his name by heart, but it was announced sometime after the website went up.


no offense, but i think you might have things mixed up. I'm pretty sure GFW hasn't announced anyone because when they do they'll probably make a big deal out of it like teasing it for days sort of thing.


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Stone Hot said:


> Idk how someone can book minor league baseball stadiums for wrestling events without having a roster? How the fuck is this gonna work? Man I'll give him props for never quitting but Jeff your not good at what you do tna is th prime example


This is what's wrong with today's "read the headline only" society, you get people like this who overreact and throw a tantrum based on headlines only instead of reading the actual articles. The GFW article clearly states the roster will be announced over the next few weeks.

As for tna being an example, most would say that TNA was better when Jeff Jarrett was in control in the 2000's. He hasn't had any real power since Hogan and Bishoff took over.


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> I thought the baseball tour is sold shows and will start after the games?


No and thank God it isn't. Can you imagine 3,000 baseball fans staring oddly at these weird wrestlers jumping around wondering who the F any of them are? Would be a disaster. Wrestling shows need to have wrestling fans.


----------



## C.D.S.

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WBS said:


> According to the press release the shows will take place when the teams aren't playing in the ballpark.


Well that seems a bit obvious would be hard as shit to have a wrestling event in the middle of a baseball game.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Mr. Speed said:


> This is what's wrong with today's "read the headline only" society, you get people like this who overreact and throw a tantrum based on headlines only instead of reading the actual articles. The GFW article clearly states the roster will be announced over the next few weeks.
> 
> As for tna being an example, most would say that TNA was better when Jeff Jarrett was in control in the 2000's. He hasn't had any real power since Hogan and Bishoff took over.


Don't be so logical with him. :swaggerwhat


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



C.D.S. said:


> Well that seems a bit obvious would be hard as shit to have a wrestling event in the middle of a baseball game.


I mean when the team isn't in town.


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Lol for those who are replying to me you are going to be very disappointed when this compnay goes no where. There is not going to be a boom and Jeff Jarrett is going to continue to be what he always was. A failure


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Well fortunately for me my life doesn't get affected by the success or failure of a wrestling company.... Good luck to you


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Shawn Shultz and Cliff Compton looks to be on the roster or at least working the tn shows


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Looks like aaa is working with tna again. GFW fail to send a team for the Lucha world cup and tna and ROH is sending a team. Wonder how this will affect the relationship?


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Well I readed a news last week about TNA possibly sending a team to aaa, but nothing about gfw possibly doing so. I don't think it was ever discussed. 
If aaa restart collaborating with tna, I think that gfw would side with cmll, and since they can work njpw it would solve some problems for gfw wrestling at the end. So we will see what happens.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> Shawn Shultz and Cliff Compton looks to be on the roster or at least working the tn shows


Why you think so?


----------



## richyque

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Best of luck to gfw and when they get on tv i will watch and support them cause the more wrestling on tv that's not wwe/nxt the better.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Don't believe it. I thought you hated Jarrett.


----------



## KingCrash

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WBS said:


> Why you think so?


Well Schultz worked around the TN area for that failed NWA promotion that had tv for a month and other local feds so he'd be a guy to use to put over others. Depending on the card I might actually go to the one in Smokies Stadium.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



richyque said:


> Best of luck to gfw and when they get on tv i will watch and support them cause the more wrestling on tv that's not wwe/nxt the better.


Your lack of dedication to your gimmick is disappointing..


----------



## Martinete

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

i dont mind what Jeff is doing, but i don't get why he'd promote these shows with no names on the card, why should people be interested? why should people by tickets?

surely its basic promoting to promote who will be there instead of these mystery reveals? counter productive if you ask me.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Hopefully it is a part of a master plan.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

The roster will be revealed like in two weeks.


----------



## Martinete

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

fine but why not announce the guys you'll be using before you announce where shows are taking place?


----------



## Mr. Socko

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Don't know about anyone else but if I was Jarrett I'd reveal the roster in a similar fashion to the older WWE games( not sure if they still do it this way) with one guy (or gal) at a time with a youtube vignette focusing on them and their motivations etc and get the ball rolling with everyone's character development.

Make your guys look like stars from the get go and present them well rather than just a group of names. Maybe have a set time for each reveal and get some hype going.

:draper2


----------



## shandcraig

Does anyone from Vancouver canada wanna make the trip to the 1st or 2nd vegas tapings?


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Martinete said:


> fine but why not announce the guys you'll be using before you announce where shows are taking place?


Legitimate question. Don't know either.


----------



## PepeSilvia

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

im gona go to a show this summer. Pretty excited actually


----------



## Mister Sinister

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I would sign Rob Terry and Ezekiel Jackson. Terry could be their Hulk Hogan while Jackson could be Zeus.


----------



## Memphis Fan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Pretty good bet that GFW will use a lot of OVW and Tennessee indy wrestlers to fill out these baseball show undercards . Jeff Jarrett has made a lot of trips to OVW in the last few months. Both Danny Davis and Jim Cornette got their start working for Jerry Jarrett.

OVW is also running in Knoxville under the Great American Wrestling banner. I would look for people like Tommy Mercer , Shawn Shultz , Chase Stevens , Vordell Walker , the Tate Twins , Shane Williams and some of the top OVW talent to be on these shows. None of these guys are fly ins. 

I would guess that GFW would add a few well known names to in an effort to draw a crowd . We will will see how it all plays out.


----------



## amhlilhaus

mr.socko2101 said:


> Don't know about anyone else but if I was Jarrett I'd reveal the roster in a similar fashion to the older WWE games( not sure if they still do it this way) with one guy (or gal) at a time with a youtube vignette focusing on them and their motivations etc and get the ball rolling with everyone's character development.
> 
> Make your guys look like stars from the get go and present them well rather than just a group of names. Maybe have a set time for each reveal and get some hype going.


Excellent idea. Done right you can even set up their place on the card

....is a world renowned superstar who will be a serious threat to the title

X is a newcomer, full of fight just waiting for his chance to prove himself.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

BHE TV to work with GFW? 

Eric Bischoff took part in a question and answer session alongside Global Force Wrestling’s Jeff Jarrett last night in Preston, England as part of Preston City Wrestling’s Supershow Night One event.

In an interesting note, Karen Jarrett, the wife of Jeff Jarrett, stood up to ask a question and wondered if Eric would be working for Global Force Wrestling at some point, to which Jeff and Bischoff said yes and that planning was in the early stages and that Bischoff will be working with the promotion in some capacity.


----------



## Shagz

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

It would be cool if GFW did shows in a Casino in Las Vegas. 
Would love to see a Vegas street fight.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WBS said:


> BHE TV to work with GFW?
> 
> Eric Bischoff took part in a question and answer session alongside Global Force Wrestling’s Jeff Jarrett last night in Preston, England as part of Preston City Wrestling’s Supershow Night One event.
> 
> In an interesting note, Karen Jarrett, the wife of Jeff Jarrett, stood up to ask a question and wondered if Eric would be working for Global Force Wrestling at some point, to which Jeff and Bischoff said yes and that planning was in the early stages and that Bischoff will be working with the promotion in some capacity.



That's interesting. I'd like to see it happen.


----------



## Memphis Fan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Well I don't think Eric needs to be involved with the creative process. He would be an asset behind the curtain , handling the business end. GFW needs to hire a strong wrestling booker. No creative team , comedy writers or soap opera writers , just a booker.

Tommy Dreamer , Lance Storm or Super Dragon would be some guys that I would consider for booker. Yes, I said Super Dragon , he knows what today's fans wants to see in the ring. It would be a mistake if Jarrett tried to book the show , he really struggled with the creative process in TNA.


----------



## Mr. Socko

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Bischoff is a great heel authority figure. I'd be ok with his involvement so long as he is kept in an on air role rather than booking.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Dreamer is a hack and couldn't book a hooker in a brothel

Storm would be way too boring and conservative

Bischoff as an on air personality would make this thing DOA


----------



## Memphis Fan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Thom Yorke said:


> Dreamer is a hack and couldn't book a hooker in a brothel
> 
> Storm would be way too boring and conservative
> 
> Bischoff as an on air personality would make this thing DOA



I don't see how you can call Dreamer a hack. Dreamer knows how to draw money .

The bottom line on Dreamer is that his shows sell out. He draws 1,200 to 1, 500 fans to his shows without TV. Dreamer understands how to put a wrestling show together that draws money. That what GFW needs to get off the ground.

I understand that you find Lance boring , but that man knows wrestling. Lance can put matches together that draw money. I was not referring to their in ring work , I was looking for a solid booker. Neither guy would be wrestling.

If anyone is a hack it is Uncle Eric. He managed to lose millions at WCW , when the network own the promotion. .


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I don't think Bischoff will be involved in the creative process, but for his bhe tv production company.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Memphis Fan said:


> *Yes, I said Super Dragon , he knows what today's fans wants to see in the ring.*


----------



## SuzukiGUN

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Jeff and Karen had a tough time last night in preston

"If you've shagged Jeffs misses clap your hands" CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP

hahahaha


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Isn't dreamer on the tna booking committee? Dreamer is a bad choice. Someone like Tony Givens would be an asset. He is a young promoter that proven to draw 2000 people to a show twice without any big Indy names or former tv stars in the past two years. He has a weekly local tv show for his promotion. The only thing Dreamer does is booked tna,Indy stars and load up the card. Anyone can do that. 

I think Sigmon is another name going around for the promotion. As for Bischoff, really?


----------



## heyman deciple

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Isn't Scott D'Amore involved? Just have him book the damn thing.

People seemed to think he did a good job with TNA, I feel he's over rated but give him a shot. Although everyone seems to sing his praises now but how many people were really watching when he was booking?


----------



## HogansHeroes

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



heyman deciple said:


> Isn't Scott D'Amore involved? Just have him book the damn thing.


D'Amore is going to book it. Bischoff isnt a booker. Never has been. He has say in creative, but he's never been a writer. He's always had a Kevin Sullivan or a Dusty Rhodes or someone to do all the writing for him, and he adds his spin to it. Question is, is Bischoffs "spin" worth a damn in 2015?


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



heyman deciple said:


> Isn't Scott D'Amore involved? Just have him book the damn thing.
> 
> People seemed to think he did a good job with TNA, I feel he's over rated but give him a shot. Although everyone seems to sing his praises now but how many people were really watching when he was booking?


No matter who is writing GFW as long as they don't write it like a WWE or TNA show that'll be one step in the right direction. I'm soooo sick of that same style how every show sounds and looks the same. Long promo to start the show, a fake set up for the main event where everyone has to pretend that we don't know a match is being arranged ... it's so fake and insulting.


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



HogansHeroes said:


> D'Amore is going to book it. Bischoff isnt a booker. Never has been. He has say in creative, but he's never been a writer. He's always had a Kevin Sullivan or a Dusty Rhodes or someone to do all the writing for him, and he adds his spin to it. Question is, is Bischoffs "spin" worth a damn in 2015?


I'll keep an open mind to Eric Bischoff but as soon as he shows up as a heel authority figure I'm out (or any heel authority figure for that matter)


----------



## Memphis Fan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> Isn't dreamer on the tna booking committee? Dreamer is a bad choice. Someone like Tony Givens would be an asset. He is a young promoter that proven to draw 2000 people to a show twice without any big Indy names or former tv stars in the past two years. He has a weekly local tv show for his promotion. The only thing Dreamer does is booked tna,Indy stars and load up the card. Anyone can do that.
> 
> I think Sigmon is another name going around for the promotion. As for Bischoff, really?


 No . Dreamer is not on the TNA booking committee . Tommy works for TNA as an agent . Dreamer was on the ECW booking committee. The man has had a lot of success. The HOH shows draw because of his ECW fan following , not just because of the talent .. 

I don't know much about Tony Givens , but if he can get 2,000 people to come to an indy show in East Tennessee , he knows how to book. Anybody but Russo and Uncle Eric.

I like Sigmon . I am all for the non- ROH , TNA and Smart Mark Video guys getting a break . There is a lot of deserving talent that just needs one break.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I think Chase Owens is another guy under the radar even though he wrestle on njpw cards in recent months.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Doesn't he has a contract with the nwa?


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Nwa has no contracts lol


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Ops didn't know that..


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I would not be shocked if we're going to see team 3d and Chris Masters getting booked for some gfw's shows...


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Oh, so the same two fat asses that were called worthless by many in TNA and not worth a spot are now going to be on GFW. Yeah, fuck that.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Was Bully Ray really called worthless? He was their top heel. I would just book him to be in single action and leave Devon out.


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Memphis Fan said:


> No . Dreamer is not on the TNA booking committee . Tommy works for TNA as an agent . Dreamer was on the ECW booking committee. The man has had a lot of success. The HOH shows draw because of his ECW fan following , not just because of the talent ..
> 
> I don't know much about Tony Givens , but if he can get 2,000 people to come to an indy show in East Tennessee , he knows how to book. Anybody but Russo and Uncle Eric.
> 
> I like Sigmon . I am all for the non- ROH , TNA and Smart Mark Video guys getting a break . There is a lot of deserving talent that just needs one break.


booking and promoting are not the same thing. 2,000 people didn't come to an indy show in TN because of an angle. also booking an indie wrestling show isn't the same thing as writing TV.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Mr. Speed said:


> booking and promoting are not the same thing. 2,000 people didn't come to an indy show in TN because of an angle. also booking an indie wrestling show isn't the same thing as writing TV.


It's experience and that should count for something.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Jarrett needs to sign Big Daddy Yum Yum and Steve Anthony asap.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

- Jeff Jarrett and Global Force Wrestling have been reaching out to a lot of talents as of late. Jarrett is reportedly going after signed talents who have their ROH or TNA.contracts.expiring soon and talents who are good but not under contract. Roderick Strong is said to be the biggest name they've reached out to but there are rumors they've talked to Team 3D,.Chris Masters.and Shelton Benjamin.

Jarrett has Scott D'Amore and Sonjay Dutt.working.on the office side of GFW and Dutt has been.calling.talents. Jarrett has reportedly offered some of the talents the possibility of.working.39.dates

Regarding reports of Eric.Bischoff.and Jarrett saying at a recent Q&A in the UK that.Bischoff.will be.working.with GFW, Jarrett denied the story. According to The Wrestling Observer Newsletter, Jarrett said:

“If GFW and BHE (Bischoff-Hervey Enterprises) are going to work together, we will not.announce.it at a Q&A in the U.K. They obviously heard what they wanted to hear.”.


----------



## Fighter Daron

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

If Roderick Strong is on board, I am too.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I never been a huge Strong fan but he is very talented.

Surprise JJ is looking to get on ROH bad side, when they can be potential allies and talent. Of course Meltzer source can be wrong.

I think GFW should look into hosting Goldberg last match. Think it can be a huge event in Atlanta.


----------



## CoolGuy45

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

This is still a thing? I thought they were doing NJPW PPVs in U.S.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



CoolGuy45 said:


> This is still a thing? I thought they were doing NJPW PPVs in U.S.


They have 12 dates schedule this summer including tv tapings.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

If Roddy Strong "signs" or works the shows, then I'm definitely going to Richmond. Strong has having one of the best years of career right now and we're only 4 months in. He's basically a freelancer anyway that works ROH, EVOLVE, PWG, FIP, and countless other indy promotions in the US and the UK, so there wouldn't be any reason why he couldn't work here too.

I mean, if GFW has something to do with New Japan as well, with NJPW & ROH being partners I don't see why some of their non-contracted talent couldn't work the shows that aren't for TV. Roderick Strong, Matt Sydal, ACH, and Chris Sabin are all candidates.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Here's the complete actual quote from the latest WON:



> “Jeff Jarrett has been contacting talent of late. We don’t know all the people contacted but if guys are good and not under contract with ROH or TNA, or guys whose contracts he knows are expiring, those are the guys he’s after. We’ve heard mixed bags on pay.
> 
> Scott D’Amore and Sonjay Dutt are working with Jarrett from an office capacity as well. Dutt has been calling talent. Jarrett has offered at least some talent the possibility of 39 dates, although the company has noted they’ve got the 12 dates confirmed which were announced and the other 27 are dates not yet confirmed. They are now calling a ton of people, pretty much the guys in ROH without a contract are the key names we’ve heard, with Roderick Strong being the biggest name out of that group.
> 
> Other names we’ve heard being talked with include Team 3-D, Shelton Benjamin and Chris Masters. A key to this is going to be whether Jarrett or ROH winds up with the New Japan connection, because a lot of the talent wants to go to New Japan and will align with whichever company can get them there the smoothest.”


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Shitty Little Boots :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> I never been a huge Strong fan but he is very talented.
> 
> Surprise JJ is looking to get on ROH bad side, when they can be potential allies and talent. Of course Meltzer source can be wrong.
> 
> I think GFW should look into hosting Goldberg last match. Think it can be a huge event in Atlanta.


GFW and ROH competitors since GFW is now running it's own shows in the same place as ROH, the US as opposed to the Tokyo Dome PPV which was a show in Japan. And besides trying to sign free agent talent isn't a declaration of war, that's called free agency. They're not trying to get guys to no-show ROH shows or something.


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Jack Evans 187 said:


> If Roddy Strong "signs" or works the shows, then I'm definitely going to Richmond. Strong has having one of the best years of career right now and we're only 4 months in. He's basically a freelancer anyway that works ROH, EVOLVE, PWG, FIP, and countless other indy promotions in the US and the UK, so there wouldn't be any reason why he couldn't work here too.
> 
> I mean, if GFW has something to do with New Japan as well, with NJPW & ROH being partners I don't see why some of their non-contracted talent couldn't work the shows that aren't for TV. Roderick Strong, Matt Sydal, ACH, and Chris Sabin are all candidates.


GFW is partners with NJPW too. Remember NJPW asked GFW to host the PPV when they easily could've asked ROH to do it, but they trusted GFW to do a better job and were right to do so, GFW's promotion of the Dome show sold more PPV buys than any ROH or TNA show in many years.

Now that GFW is running US shows and wants to use New Japan guys, and ROH does too, will that be an issue? And if it is, then New Japan will have to choose which group to go with and that will be the one with exclusive access to NJPW wrestlers.


----------



## Memphis Fan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Mr. Speed said:


> GFW is partners with NJPW too. Remember NJPW asked GFW to host the PPV when they easily could've asked ROH to do it, but they trusted GFW to do a better job and were right to do so, GFW's promotion of the Dome show sold more PPV buys than any ROH or TNA show in many years.
> 
> Now that GFW is running US shows and wants to use New Japan guys, and ROH does too, will that be an issue? And if it is, then New Japan will have to choose which group to go with and that will be the one with exclusive access to NJPW wrestlers.


 I don't think ROH would go along with talent working for GFW . The Jarrett group will have a TV deal and compete directly with ROH .The talent would have to choose where they want to work. 

Matt Sydal is best friends with Delirious , so it is unlikely he will leave ROH for GFW . Cannot see Strong or any other ROH talent willing leaving ROH to work for the upstart Jarrett group. There would be a lot of risk in making that move.

I think NJPW will do what makes them the most money in the long run. There is are so many unknowns with the Jarrett , while Sinclair Broadcasting is a safe bet. 

No matter who is backing Jarrett , it would be unwise to start a promotional war with ROH . Jarrett could get away with pushing Cary Silkin around , but Sinclair is a whole different animal.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

For what i know Roderick Strong doesn't have a contract with ROH. Haven't he worked for Sapolsky recently?


----------



## Fighter Daron

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WBS said:


> For what i know Roderick Strong doesn't have a contract with ROH. Haven't he worked for Sapolsky recently?


Yeah, he does things for EVOLVE.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Evolve is not on tv though. I don't think they care about them.


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Memphis Fan said:


> I don't think ROH would go along with talent working for GFW . The Jarrett group will have a TV deal and compete directly with ROH .The talent would have to choose where they want to work.
> 
> Matt Sydal is best friends with Delirious , so it is unlikely he will leave ROH for GFW . Cannot see Strong or any other ROH talent willing leaving ROH to work for the upstart Jarrett group. There would be a lot of risk in making that move.
> 
> I think NJPW will do what makes them the most money in the long run. There is are so many unknowns with the Jarrett , while Sinclair Broadcasting is a safe bet.
> 
> No matter who is backing Jarrett , it would be unwise to start a promotional war with ROH . Jarrett could get away with pushing Cary Silkin around , but Sinclair is a whole different animal.


How involved do you believe Sinclair is with ROH? You realize they are a large corporation and ROH is a blip in their portfolio. If they cared as much as you insinuate then they would've put money behind them. Facts are they tighten their budget every year whenever they do bother to pay attention to what ROH is doing. And you honestly think if GFW is in a promotional war with ROH, that Sinclair would even be aware of it, let alone get involved? You act like this billion dollar boardroom is going to sit around with a picture of Jeff Jarrett "gentlemen we have a problem ..." and then start devoting all their resouorces to taking out GFW. Give me a break. I know in the wrestling fan's fantasy mind, Sinclair treasures ROH as much as you do, but they have nothing to do with ROH and ROH is in a constant fight for anything with Sinclair who gives them no help at all. If Sinclair, a TELEVISION company gave two hoots about ROH don't you think they'd give them proper production values? You're dreaming, the only people with ROH's back, is ROH.

Also New Japan is making their deals with ROH, not Sinclair and they are not the same thing. Again you act like the billionaire CEO of Sinclair is sitting in Korukean Hall or something. As for who is better for NJPW, GFW had one talent, Jim Ross, who the NJPW heads were drooling over. otherwise ROH supplies some talent. GFW doesn't have talent, but they will. GFW hosted New Japan's PPV and made a ton of money. ROH can barely make money with their own PPV's. I'd give the edge to GFW for future deals with New Japan. GFW has proven to be the better promoter. And ROH"s only edge, being an actual talent roster is about to change as GFW finally builds their roster.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Mr. Speed said:


> How involved do you believe Sinclair is with ROH? You realize they are a large corporation and ROH is a blip in their portfolio. If they cared as much as you insinuate then they would've put money behind them. Facts are they tighten their budget every year whenever they do bother to pay attention to what ROH is doing. And you honestly think if GFW is in a promotional war with ROH, that Sinclair would even be aware of it, let alone get involved? You act like this billion dollar boardroom is going to sit around with a picture of Jeff Jarrett "gentlemen we have a problem ..." and then start devoting all their resouorces to taking out GFW. Give me a break. I know in the wrestling fan's fantasy mind, Sinclair treasures ROH as much as you do, but they have nothing to do with ROH and ROH is in a constant fight for anything with Sinclair who gives them no help at all. If Sinclair, a TELEVISION company gave two hoots about ROH don't you think they'd give them proper production values? You're dreaming, the only people with ROH's back, is ROH.
> 
> Also New Japan is making their deals with ROH, not Sinclair and they are not the same thing. Again you act like the billionaire CEO of Sinclair is sitting in Korukean Hall or something. As for who is better for NJPW, GFW had one talent, Jim Ross, who the NJPW heads were drooling over. otherwise ROH supplies some talent. GFW doesn't have talent, but they will. GFW hosted New Japan's PPV and made a ton of money. ROH can barely make money with their own PPV's. I'd give the edge to GFW for future deals with New Japan. GFW has proven to be the better promoter. And ROH"s only edge, being an actual talent roster is about to change as GFW finally builds their roster.


I don't get this obsession with ROH/indy fans being against another wrestling company anyways, they do realize the more national options out there, the more bidding takes place and the higher the PRICE tag for a said wrestler goes up, that also means they make more money. If tna goes under, and GFW fizzles like so many people want, then ROH can just cut what they pay the wrestlers, as can other indies, because they do not have to compete with the TNA's and GFW'S. This also could lead them to getting comfortable and not trying to put as much of a good product, since they can't beat wwe anyways. Having TNA and GFW out there keeps them on their feet, it is best for every wrestler and wrestling fan, indy fans have this delusion that indy wrestling or NXT just solves everything, but it does not.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Fans make fun of every promotion. The only thing JJ have to do is produced a good show.


----------



## Hencheman_21

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

With their first shows about a month and a half away should Jarrett you know mention some of the guys he has signed. Promotions get knocked for not building to a PPV but not knowing which matches will happen is not as bad as not knowing what wrestlers will be on the card. I hope for the best for him long as it does not hurt TNA or RoH but so close to show time and it still seems like mostly smoke and mirrors. Of course he can have Steiner come out and cut a promo and it could still be half way entertaining show.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Speaking through his official podcast, Jim Cornette announced that he will be part of the June 12th and June 13th Global Force Wrestling “Grand Slam Tour” events in Jackson, Tennessee and Knoxville, Tennessee.

Speaking of Global Force Wrestling, there is expected to be announcement made sometime next week regarding talents scheduled for the July 24th TV taping in Las Vegas, Nevada. There will be a lot of details announced for the July 24th TV tapings this week.


----------



## fenixdrago

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

These "partnerships" with other promotions are probably just Jarrett's way of getting close to these companies so he can take their talent right under their noses and make them be GFW names


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I wouldn't doubt it fenixdrago.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Can't wait for the dream match of Roderick Strong vs. DEVON


----------



## MTheBehemoth

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Roddy and Masters? Finally some good news (rumors).


----------



## Dragon

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Goldberg announced the other week that he is returning to wrestling, but not for WWE. I hope its for a run with GFW they need a name like Goldberg to help it get started. Even if it is only brief.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

GFW hosting Goldberg last match would be great especially if done in Atlanta. It would be similar to that Memphis show that had Hogan vs Show(replacing Lawler) .


----------



## Mr. Socko

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Goldberg vs AJ Styles would be :mark: AJ could definitely get an awesome match out of him and the rub and publicity would be insane

EDIT: Actually he isn't looking in great shape for his standards. Maybe best to leave that idea alone


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Goldberg need to face someone bigger. Goldberg doesn't work well with smaller guys unless the match is one sided. He need to face someone that can beat him down so he can do the Goldberg comeback. Masters,Hoyt,Rhino,Steiner,Samoa Joe, even Jarrett. Styles can work a match on the undercard to please the workrate audience.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> Goldberg need to face someone bigger. Goldberg doesn't work well with smaller guys unless the match is one sided. He need to face someone that can beat him down so he can do the Goldberg comeback. Masters,Hoyt,Rhino,Steiner,Samoa Joe, even Jarrett. Styles can work a match on the undercard to please the workrate audience.


Styles, especially now that he's the IWGP Champion, is not a guy for undercard whatsoever!


----------



## Dragon

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Goldberg vs Aj vs Somoa Joe


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Bringing Goldberg in would be quite impressive.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

There will be some sort of official press conference this week in Las Vegas regarding the 7/24 TV Tapings.

Tickets for the initial GFW live events in June will be going on sale this Monday, a week earlier than originally planned. For complete details, visit.www.globalforcewrestling.com/.


----------



## panzowf

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I just want GFW to snatch up Shaun Ricker (Eli Drake).


----------



## Hencheman_21

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Well we should see how good a salesman Jarrett is this Monday. Tickets on sale for a card where we basically no none of the talent. If sales are strong, good for him.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Lets see if he pulls it off.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

From JR's Blog :
Big announcements are coming this week from Jeff Jarrett's Global Force Wrestling group about their upcoming tapings to be held at the Orleans Hotel in Las Vegas this summer. I think that many wrestling fans will be pleasantly surprised at the GFW talent roster and will embrace the travel packages.


----------



## shandcraig

I'm definitely considering the trip down to Vegas for one of the summer events.

Sounds like Jr is into this project and will be maybe anouncing


----------



## AEA

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



RMolloy24 said:


> I just want GFW to snatch up Shaun Ricker (Eli Drake).


He's in TNA.


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



shandcraig said:


> I'm definitely considering the trip down to Vegas for one of the summer events.
> 
> Sounds like Jr is into this project and will be maybe anouncing


I hope JR is the announcer. It would make sense, he goes on and on with his podcast about how he don't want to work full-time anymore. Even if he just did NXT he'd still be working full-time, if GFW does TV Tapings every month that's one day of work a month plus he can still do the one man show stuff. His only loss would be not being able to sell stuff through WWE anymore, then again WWE might not care if he does GFW


----------



## shandcraig

Mr. Speed said:


> shandcraig said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm definitely considering the trip down to Vegas for one of the summer events.
> 
> Sounds like Jr is into this project and will be maybe anouncing
> 
> 
> 
> I hope JR is the announcer. It would make sense, he goes on and on with his podcast about how he don't want to work full-time anymore. Even if he just did NXT he'd still be working full-time, if GFW does TV Tapings every month that's one day of work a month plus he can still do the one man show stuff. His only loss would be not being able to sell stuff through WWE anymore, then again WWE might not care if he does GFW
Click to expand...


Also I don't know about these clueless Kid's, But Jr would have a good respected following appreciate seeing him call the show.

Seems like so far jj us doing all the right things.I hsve much higher hopes Bout this then when tna started.


Does anyone have any photos from his baseball drop at The Mississippi Braves


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

From GFW's Twitter Account:

#GFW & @orleansarena host a HUGE press event Wed. 5/6 at 10A PT. Tix info & the start of the roster reveal! #GFW Vegas 










Who's gonna be the special guest??


----------



## kdurantmvp

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

man I hope Crime Time is involved in this


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WBS said:


> Who's gonna be the special guest??


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

uhmmm i don't know, it would give GFW Wrestling a pretty good amount of attention , but it doesn't seem possible to me for Goldberg to join JJ's Company. Let's see what happens Wednesday...


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Here's potential roster members from what I've heard:
Duke Dalton from WCWC
Tate twins
Sigmon
Cliff Compton
Shawn Shultz

Then of course the big names rumor:
Team 3d
Masters
Shelton Benjamin
Aries
Hoyt

I'm sure Sonjay Dutt and JJ will wrestle as well.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

To be clear : Wednesday will be the start of the roster reveal, so I suppose that just some names will be revealed, not everyone who they have booked. 
I suppose that they will announce the various members every week starting Wednesday..


The guest could be JR..


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

So I guess the roster reveal will be drawn out like in the WWE 2K video games.


But this is very exciting.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Probably an old school promoter/manager. Someone like Corny.


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WBS said:


> To be clear : Wednesday will be the start of the roster reveal, so I suppose that just some names will be revealed, not everyone who they have booked.
> I suppose that they will announce the various members every week starting Wednesday..
> 
> 
> The guest could be JR..


Based on the consistent negativity, I can see scores of internet fans complaining of a ripoff if JR is the special guest. when it reality that would probably be the biggest name GFW could get and would be GIGANTIC for the GFW TV show and would officially end JR and WWE and would infuriate McMahon and Triple H who are actively trying to get him back into WWE.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Why would a fan buy a ticket to see JR? It has to be a wrestler.


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Because JR is one of the most creative bookers/greatest talent relations in pro wrestling? You remember the attention TNA got when TNA and JR were in talks?


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



shandcraig said:


> I'm definitely considering the trip down to Vegas for one of the summer events.
> 
> Sounds like Jr is into this project and will be maybe anouncing


It wouldn't surprise me if Jarrett and JR finalized some last minute agreement, from what was said last month WWE and JR were negotiating for some projects, I'd imagine things fell through?

If JR is in fact involved with GFW, then that's the biggest name they could get right now. Especially if JR plays more than a color commentator role. If he's interested, Double J would be smart to ask JR to do talent relations and/or creative/booking.


----------



## fenixdrago

Hopefully it is J.R. He's one of the most hilarious personalities in the history of wrestling. People never make mention of this fact. To me everything about Ross has always been comedy gold.


----------



## panzowf

If there's one thing I don't like about this so far, it's the name and logo. They look like they came right out of some old NWA territory from the 80s.

They should rename it Titan Entertainment just to piss off Vince, kind of like WCW naming their weekly show Monday Nitro for its resemblance to Monday Night Raw (WWE were going to change their name to Titan Entertainment in 2008 if you didn't know). In fact, Titan doesn't sound that bad at all. Sounds modern and big. GFW doesn't exactly have the same aura.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

yeah hopefully the network they get on forces them to change the logo as it sucks


----------



## Corey

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I would absolutely love it if J.R. was the special guest and I'd be even more excited for this if J.R. ended up being the color commentator for the TV show. He'd also be excellent as the main talent scout for the company (if that even really exists for this).

So many possibilities for the talent roster. I'm not even gonna start speculating, but I wish this was broadcast on Youtube or something.


----------



## septurum

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I assume we will be seeing a lot of ex TNA guys i.e. Matt Morgan, Chris Sabin, Homicide, Sonjay Dutt...


----------



## Memphis Fan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Sabin just went with ROH . He is part of a group with Daniels and Kaz . Lethal is also signed with ROH . Sonjay Dutt is working with GFW . It has been reported that Dutt is working in the GFW office.


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I under stand that people are hating on the logo. But im pretty sure hes not using the orgional one much anymore. 

This first photo i think the logo looks so good,Looks old school and modern. I loved the detailed planet. But yes i agree the other one with the cheap looking globe is so bad. But besides the globe i think the word logo part is good.


This logo i think is great with the detailed globe in the back



















This one sucks with the cheesy cheap globe










Heres the logo on its own with no globe. I love the glove though with it,Gives it that world presences but it has to be the detailed one or its cheap looking.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I like the logo.


----------



## Shagz

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I wasn't sure if I liked the name and logo at first but then I got used to it and it looks allright to me.


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> Why would a fan buy a ticket to see JR? It has to be a wrestler.


First of all, hundreds of fans buy tickets to see JR for his shows, and secondly JR would be a part of the TV shows not the baseball shows. The press conference is about the Las Vegas TV Tapings. Do you think people would tune in to hear JR do commentary for a GFW show? They certainly came out for the Tokyo Dome show for him. And simply having JR in your promotion adds A LOT even if he's not at a certain event. That's how marketing works. Hulk Hogan increased WCW just by being on the payroll. JR would do the same thing.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

People order the Tokyo dome show for the wrestling, they could have put anyone on english commentary and it would still do the same buys. AXS tv announcers has proven that you dont need JR. 

People do come out to hear JR tell stories but those are not wrestling shows. 

People don't buy tickets to wrestling shows or watch wrestling shows because of announcing. It really a moot point because I don't think JR want to commit himself to one promotion. He wants to work with WWE network,Fox Sports,etc. He want his freedom.


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> People order the Tokyo dome show for the wrestling, they could have put anyone on english commentary and it would still do the same buys. AXS tv announcers has proven that you dont need JR.
> 
> People do come out to hear JR tell stories but those are not wrestling shows.
> 
> People don't buy tickets to wrestling shows or watch wrestling shows because of announcing. It really a moot point because I don't think JR want to commit himself to one promotion. He wants to work with WWE network,Fox Sports,etc. He want his freedom.


You're not serious are you? If JR didn't sell the Tokyo Dome show than tell me why a New Japan iPPV never did more than 1,800 buys before while this one did 15,000? How exactly did AXS TV prove anything? AXS is a free TV show, JR's show was a PPV. I think you're starting to reveal your level of knowledge in this situation and i'm wasting mine and everyone else's time trying to debate you on anything.


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Actually i'm changing my prediction to Jarrett's press conference from JR to Eric Bischoff. Bischoff said he was going to be in GFW on those UK shows, and this will probably make it official. I don't think Bischoff will be in charge of things like in WCW or TNA a few years ago when Hogan was with him though. I think when Hogan left TNA Bischoff stayed on as a TV Producer even when he wasn't on the show anymore, it would make sense he's doing something like that for GFW.


----------



## shandcraig

Seems like this company is going to start off with some pretty good production and a very di erse roster.

I have a feeling they might go back to slow build up style shows instead of tns throw aways.

I want the belts to feel special and hard to win


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

For me jr would be a huge player for gfw wrestling. I believe that the success of wk9 should be shared between the matches and the possible only jr commentary for njpw.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Jeff Jarrett denied the Bischoff rumors recently, but of course who knows?


----------



## RKing85

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

in regards to WrestleKingdom, I can say JR is the ONLY reason I ordered the English PPV version instead of getting New Japan World.

Not expecting anything major from tomorrow's roster announcement.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

What if the special guest is a TV executive and therefore they will announce the TV deal for the Las Vegas tapings?...


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WBS said:


> What if the special guest is a TV executive and therefore they will announce the TV deal for the Las Vegas tapings?...



That would make the most sense but hell its wrestling. Guest could be anyone. They for sure have to reveal the tv deal asap.

my fingers are crossed for netflix


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Fuck Netflix. Why would they pay to air a wrestling program? The biggest show in that genre gets 4 million viewers. Shows like House of Cards and Daredevil have much better drawing genres. Also, Netflix wouldn't highlight GFW over any of the other shows (probably less). The best idea would be to go to a network that will highlight you on a given night.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

If it went on Netflix I would be irate.


----------



## speedkills

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Mr. Speed said:


> You're not serious are you? If JR didn't sell the Tokyo Dome show than tell me why a New Japan iPPV never did more than 1,800 buys before while this one did 15,000? How exactly did AXS TV prove anything? AXS is a free TV show, JR's show was a PPV. I think you're starting to reveal your level of knowledge in this situation and i'm wasting mine and everyone else's time trying to debate you on anything.


So do you watch WWE only because of Cole or JBL? 

I haven't ordered any NJPW IPPV's but I did order WK9 and it wasn't just because JR was there. It was nice hearing his voice again, but to think that 15,000 people paid $35 just to hear good ol JR is absurd. A few people maybe.

Maybe I'm wrong, it wouldn't be the first time. I just know that I bought it because it was a great card and it was my first chance to see NJPW live and with English commentary. I would've ordered it if Barnett was in JR's spot.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Jr helped alot promoting the event and gaining attention for gfw wrestling on Internet with interviews ect


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Today is the big day.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

So any predictions for their Roster members announced? 

Gonna say, Joey Ryan, Chris Masters and Johnny Gargano will be on it.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Good guesses, can see all three guys joining.


----------



## PepeSilvia

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> Today is the big day.


Yea man. I'm looking forward to the reveal. I'm gona travel to one of their first shows. I'm gona support this anyway I can


----------



## pgi86

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

PWInsider are saying that Chael Sonnen will be part of GFW as an announcer. He's the special guest for today.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Chael:mark:


----------



## HogansHeroes

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

That's a big name for them! Chael and JR would be awesome.


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

What a great idea! Chael Sonnen is perfect announcer for a wrestling company. My only question is why didn't anyone think of this before? He was available. And if Chael is in, then it only makes sense for JR to be there too, after all they became buddies at that one PPV they did last year and JR allegedly recommended Chael to Jarrett to call Wrestle Kingdom 9 with him. I would think JR did it again, but it made more sense for Chael to call a US TV show than a Japanese one. Woohoo!


----------



## DesoloutionRow

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Chael Sonnen? :woo


----------



## Vincenzo Russo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

The Wrestling Observer had reported that Roderick Strong, Chris Masters, Shelton Benjamin, and the Dudley Boyz were among the names Double J was considering.


----------



## pgi86

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

The first announced name for the roster is:










Justin Gabriel.

Davey Boy Smith Jr. is also announced. Chael is doing the roster introductions.

More as they come...


----------



## msga18stn

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

PJ Black has signed


----------



## Vincenzo Russo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

No new names?


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

So far so good........


----------



## pgi86

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Apparently, that was it. Chael and two wrestlers.

Via PWInsider:



> *Jeff and Karen Jarrett are in attendance as are executives from The Orleans.
> 
> *The first taping will be July 24th.
> 
> *Former UFC fighter Chael Sonnen was announced as "expert analyst" for the company.
> 
> *Sonnen then announced the first two competitors for the debut taping:
> 
> -Davey Boy Smith Jr. aka DH Smith.
> 
> -PJ Black aka Justin Gabriel.
> 
> The Jarretts and Sonnen did photo-ops for local media and that was it.


PWInsider have updated their coverage. It now mentions Doc Gallows and Karl Anderson too.


----------



## december_blue

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Nothing against Harry Smith or PJ Black, I'm a fan of them both, but that's a little underwhelming.


----------



## true rebel

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Yes PJ Black is a great addition and if DH Smith is in that means more NJPW talent like Rocky Romero and Alex Shelly will be coming in


----------



## Vincenzo Russo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



pgi86 said:


> Apparently, that was it. Chael and two wrestlers.
> 
> Via PWInsider:


WTF??!


----------



## Vincenzo Russo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

GLOBAL FORCE WRESTLING
ROSTER:

* Jeff Jarrett [Owner]
* Karen Jarrett [Owner]
* Chael Sonnen [Announcer]

* PJ Black 
* Davey Boy Smith Jr.
* Doc Gallows
* Karl Anderson.


----------



## pgi86

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

PWInsider have updated their coverage. It now mentions Doc Gallows and Karl Anderson too.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Basically NJPW guys no surprise really. DH Smith is the NWA tag champion. I am sure Bruce Tharpe is happy.


----------



## RadGuyMcCool

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Fucken big hoot and famous hoot on the roster!


----------



## Vincenzo Russo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

With NXT, Tough Enough, LUCHA UNDERGROUND, ROH, TNA, etc...there are no many BIG NAMES without contract.
So GFW is a STUPID IDEA.


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



december_blue said:


> Nothing against Harry Smith or PJ Black, I'm a fan of them both, but that's a little underwhelming.


Were you expecting the Rock, Goldberg, and CM Punk?

Harry Smith is awesome and was never pushed right by WWE, PJ Black quit WWE because the only idea they ever had for him was to be a bunny. These are mega-talented guys who never set foot in a TNA ring. They will both be bigger stars in GFW than they ever were in WWE


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

MOOSE!


----------



## msga18stn

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Supposedly this is some of the roster: Chael, Karl Anderson, Doc Gallows, Lance Hoyt, Davey Boy Smith Jr., former Chris Masters, PJ Black, MOOSE~!, Lei'D Tapa, Thea Trinidad.


----------



## december_blue

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Mr. Speed said:


> Were you expecting the Rock, Goldberg, and CM Punk?
> 
> Harry Smith is awesome and was never pushed right by WWE, PJ Black quit WWE because the only idea they ever had for him was to be a bunny. These are mega-talented guys who never set foot in a TNA ring. They will both be bigger stars in GFW than they ever were in WWE


Oh, not at all. I wasn't expecting Rock, Punk, etc. I totally get what you mean about them being bigger stars in GFW than in WWE. There just isn't really much of a buzz around Smith or Black.

The possibility is totally there, though a lot of that depends on how GFW does. Sure, they could wind up being big players for them, but if GFW doesn't get much traction, what exactly would that mean?

Glad to hear Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows will be involved too.


----------



## Vincenzo Russo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

GLOBAL FORCE WRESTLING
ROSTER:

Cita:
* Jeff Jarrett [Owner]
* Karen Jarrett [Owner]
* Chael Sonnen [Announcer]

* PJ Black 
* Davey Boy Smith Jr.
* Doc Gallows
* Karl Anderson
* Chris Mordetsky
* Moose
* Lei’D Tapa
* Thea Trinidad


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Vincenzo Russo said:


> With NXT, Tough Enough, LUCHA UNDERGROUND, ROH, TNA, etc...there are no many BIG NAMES without contract.
> So GFW is a STUPID IDEA.


Go back to Dixie


----------



## Vincenzo Russo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WBS said:


> Go back to Dixie


I wish


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

*MOOSE?!?!?!*


----------



## ShadowSucks92

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Not sold on GFW especially with the current roster, hopefully more names will be announced soon but Karl Anderson is the best they have right now


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Chris Mordetsky
Moose
Lei’D Tapa
Thea Trinidad

Where is reported that GFW have signed these names?

Chael Sonnen is a fn good man for commentary!

Ops now i have seen it.


----------



## Vincenzo Russo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WBS said:


> Chris Mordetsky
> Moose
> Lei’D Tapa
> Thea Trinidad
> 
> Where is reported that GFW have signed these names?
> 
> Chael Sonnen is a fn good man for commentary!


PWInsider


----------



## Fighter Daron

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Soonen sold me on this.


----------



## Vincenzo Russo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

GLOBAL FORCE WRESTLING
ROSTER:

Cita:
* Jeff Jarrett [Owner]
* Karen Jarrett [Owner]
* Chael Sonnen [Announcer]

* PJ Black 
* Davey Boy Smith Jr.
* Doc Gallows
* Karl Anderson
* Chris Mordetsky
* Quinn “Moose” Ojinnaka
* Lei’D Tapa
* Thea Trinidad
* Lance Hoyt
* Sanada


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Well didn't expected Moose!

What about Sanada??


----------



## Vincenzo Russo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Karl Anderson, PJ Black, Moose, Davey & Lance Hoyt are good.

The others are garbage.


----------



## Vincenzo Russo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WBS said:


> Well didn't expected Moose!
> 
> What about Sanada??


He was fired from TNA.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Here's the press release:



> Chael Sonnen named GFW Analyst; Roster includes international talents, former professional football players and more
> 
> Las Vegas – Global Force Wrestling revealed some of its talent roster in a press conference today at the Orleans Arena. The roster includes talented international athletes, former NFL players, mixed martial artists and more.
> 
> “We have slowly but steadily been building toward this day,” said Jeff Jarrett, GFW founder and CEO. “The feedback I have received in my international travels has been off the charts. Fans are ready for the reveal of the entire GFW roster and they’re eager for their voices to be heard!”
> 
> Staying true to the GFW mission statement, the roster offers “elite professional athletes from five different continents,” as well as “real stories, real people and real meaning.” Fans will be able to see stars like the “Bullet Club” tag team of “Machine Gun” Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows; the “Killer Elite Squad,” a tag team composed of Lance Hoyt and Davey Boy Smith Jr., who have made a name for themselves in Japan as well as stints throughout the world. Also joining GFW are Chris “The Adonis” Mordetsky, South African sensation PJ Black, former NFL offensive lineman Quinn “Moose” Ojinnaka, and women’s stars Lei’D Tapa and Thea Trinidad, with more names to come. GFW has alliances with 13 promotions on five continents, including New Japan Pro-Wrestling, Mexico’s AAA and more top independent organizations in Europe, Australia and Africa.
> 
> Also at the press conference, outspoken MMA star and ESPN broadcaster Chael Sonnen announced his role as an expert analyst for Global Force Wrestling.
> 
> “As an expert analyst, Chael Sonnen is something we’ve talked about for a long time,” said Jarrett. “He’s not one to shy from speaking his mind, and we’re all eager to see what he has to say about the GFW athletes.”
> 
> The GFW Las Vegas TV tapings will take place on Friday, July 24; Friday, August 21; and Friday, October 23. Tickets for all three events will go on sale on Friday, May 15 at noon, with an exclusive pre-sale beginning on Monday, May 11 at noon. Tickets are available starting at $30 and can be purchased online at www.orleansarena.com, by phone at 702-284-7777 or in-person at Boyd Gaming box offices. VIP tickets will include a Meet & Greet with GFW talent. Join the conversation online with the hashtag #GFWVegas.
> 
> About Orleans Arena
> The Orleans Arena, a Boyd Gaming facility located just west of the Las Vegas Strip, is one of the nation’s leading multi-purpose sports and entertainment facilities and the 2014 recipient of the Venue Excellence Award from the International Association of Venue Managers. Orleans Arena hosts more than 200 events each year, including nationally touring concerts, NCAA basketball conference tournaments, family shows, motorsports and other unique events. For more information, call 702-365-7469 or visit www.OrleansArena.com. Stay connected to the Orleans Arena on Facebook (www.facebook.com/orleansarena) and on Twitter (@orleansarena). Additional news and information on Boyd Gaming can be found at www.boydgaming.com. Boyd Gaming and Orleans Arena press releases are available at boydgaming.mediaroom.com.
> 
> About Global Force Wrestling
> Global Force Wrestling is a privately owned professional wrestling and entertainment company based in Nashville, Tennessee. Founded in 2014, Global Force Wrestling is changing the wrestling and entertainment industry with an innovative and groundbreaking approach to fan interactivity, storytelling and overall entertainment to engage audiences across television, digital and social media platforms.
> ###
> 
> Media Contacts: The Firm Public Relations & Marketing – Jasen Woehrle // 702.739.9933 ext. 227 // [email protected]
> Boyd Gaming – Samantha Roper // 702.792.7353 // [email protected]


----------



## lolomanolo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

This seems like another TNA situation where Jarrett will rely entirely on the names on the marquee and not on creating something unique and carving out an identity and brand that can sell itself. Jarrett is pretty old school, I don't expect a lot of fresh ideas out of him.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



lolomanolo said:


> This seems like another TNA situation where Jarrett will rely entirely on the names on the marquee and not on creating something unique and carving out an identity and brand that can sell itself.


He kind of has to to start with

Dude needs to sell tickets for these events


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Vincenzo Russo said:


> He was fired from TNA.


He was/is under contract with Wrestle-1.

My question was in the sense that it's strange that JJ has contact a Japan wrestler not from NJPW...


----------



## Vincenzo Russo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WBS said:


> He was/is under contract with Wrestle-1.
> 
> My question was in the sense that it's strange that JJ has contact a Japan wrestler not from NJPW...


He decide to wrestle only in the USA.
Then he was fired from TNA and he still wrestler in US Indy.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Moose is a surprise, thought he was doing great in ROH. JJ got his new Monty Brown, don't mess it up this time.


----------



## BehindYou

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Chris Masters is a great signing, when he was working Superstars vs McIntyre and kicked the juice he developed really well.

Isnt Karl making like 800K or something at NJPW? Why would he leave...


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



lolomanolo said:


> This seems like another TNA situation where Jarrett will rely entirely on the names on the marquee and not on creating something unique and carving out an identity and brand that can sell itself. Jarrett is pretty old school, I don't expect a lot of fresh ideas out of him.


Oh Christ would you just shut up already. People like you been complaining for years about wanting something new, GFW forms a company announces their first 10 people and you COMPLAIN??? is there anyone he could've signed that you would NOT have complained about?! ("Goldberg is washed up ... The Rock makes so many movies why even bother having him in GFW is he's only here 8 months out of the year ... CM Punk is a crybaby ...")

He announced 8 wrestlers, how can you say that he's not creating anyone new? Moose? I don't know who the F Moose is, maybe you do, but it seems pretty new to me. You don't know who else is signed so how can you say who else is on the roster? And considering how he's been screaming for an entire year about searching for unsigned indie talent wouldn't it make sense that he would have some? You expect him to hold a Las Vegas press conference to announce JimBob the Warrior from Muskegon, Michigan?!!!

And you don't think this is something brand new and fresh, Chael Friggin Sonnen is his color commentator!!!!! The biggest mouth of the UFC is his color commentator!!! That's "same" to you??? That's "TNA" to you???? GFW just gave you the most original and creative idea for a wrestling announcer in decades and you sit there complaining that Jarrett doesn't have any fresh ideas???? Explain to me in great detail how having Chael Sonnen talking virtually every minute of every GFW show is an old stale idea that reeks of TNA or anything else old. Come on let's hear it?

By having Chael calling the action it has become factual impossible to be like TNA first of all, but if the actual wrestling show sucks like TNA than by all means complain and I will complain louder than you and completely abandon GFW, but if Chael (and likely JR) is in, a smart person can already conclude this will be something different.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> Moose is a surprise, thought he was doing great in ROH. JJ got his new Monty Brown, don't mess it up this time.


Good analogy! Let's see what JJ has learned from past mistakes.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Court Bauer said they have no tv deal in place and the tv tapings is basically pilots. He also alluded to that JR was really close to signing(am sure JR gave him the information about the pilots).


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



BehindYou said:


> Chris Masters is a great signing, when he was working Superstars vs McIntyre and kicked the juice he developed really well.
> 
> Isnt Karl making like 800K or something at NJPW? Why would he leave...


Karl and DOc are not leaving NJPW, just like KES. They will just work for gfw wrestling too. 

Masters has improved a lot since leaving WWE!


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



BehindYou said:


> Chris Masters is a great signing, when he was working Superstars vs McIntyre and kicked the juice he developed really well.
> 
> Isnt Karl making like 800K or something at NJPW? Why would he leave...


Dude is NOT leaving New Japan, they have a deal with GFW he is probably working both New Japan and GFW, no way would he leave New Japan to go work for GFW he is just going to do both at the same time.


----------



## Morrison17

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Moose and Karl Anderson are good picks by Jarrett.
PJ, Thea, Sanada and Archer are ok too.
Others are meh.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Below is the list of the average number of times each of these individuals is being searched for on English-language Google, each month.

Hopefully, this should give people an measure of the overness/value of the talents in question, that is free of personal biases.

*NOTE*: I've included CM Punk and Ian Rotten to add some sense of context. They have NOT been signed to GFW.



Spoiler: No. Average Monthly Google Searches Worldwide















Thoughts?


----------



## lolomanolo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Mr. Speed said:


> Oh Christ would you just shut up already. People like you been complaining for years about wanting something new, GFW forms a company announces their first 10 people and you COMPLAIN??? is there anyone he could've signed that you would NOT have complained about?! ("Goldberg is washed up ... The Rock makes so many movies why even bother having him in GFW is he's only here 8 months out of the year ... CM Punk is a crybaby ...")
> 
> He announced 8 wrestlers, how can you say that he's not creating anyone new? Moose? I don't know who the F Moose is, maybe you do, but it seems pretty new to me. You don't know who else is signed so how can you say who else is on the roster? And considering how he's been screaming for an entire year about searching for unsigned indie talent wouldn't it make sense that he would have some? You expect him to hold a Las Vegas press conference to announce JimBob the Warrior from Muskegon, Michigan?!!!
> 
> And you don't think this is something brand new and fresh, Chael Friggin Sonnen is his color commentator!!!!! The biggest mouth of the UFC is his color commentator!!! That's "same" to you??? That's "TNA" to you???? GFW just gave you the most original and creative idea for a wrestling announcer in decades and you sit there complaining that Jarrett doesn't have any fresh ideas???? Explain to me in great detail how having Chael Sonnen talking virtually every minute of every GFW show is an old stale idea that reeks of TNA or anything else old. Come on let's hear it?
> 
> By having Chael calling the action it has become factual impossible to be like TNA first of all, but if the actual wrestling show sucks like TNA than by all means complain and I will complain louder than you and completely abandon GFW, but if Chael (and likely JR) is in, a smart person can already conclude this will be something different.


"People like you" I'm pretty sure you don't know me so don't generalize and assume you know my views about wrestling. "Something new" would be Lucha Underground...an experience you can't get from any other wrestling promotion that could actually appeal to a wider audience outside of smarks. Also, people who don't follow MMA don't give a sh*t about Chael Sonnen.


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Numbers Google search wise aren't that bad for an upstart all things considered. That isn't the finalized roster by the way. Jarrett confirmed on Twitter it was the "start" of it.


----------



## HOJO

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

This geek talk of Google searches and name value for a starting promotion's first(and not last) announcement of wrestlers :ti


It's a fine first batch for a starting promotion(not Tapa, tho. She's fucking awful). Anticipating who's next


----------



## SonnenChael

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Why Sonnen? Should be in the WWE. Charisma, Skill, Look. Vince should've already wanked himself blind (too soon?).


----------



## CRayChosen1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Personally, I'm looking forward to his promotion, especially since its first live tour show (not taped show) will take place in my neck of the woods (Jackson, TN). I plan to get tickets as soon as they are available!


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



SonnenChael said:


> Why Sonnen? Should be in the WWE. Charisma, Skill, Look. Vince should've already wanked himself blind (too soon?).


yeah that shocked me as the two have talked. It's funny, WWE wanted sonnen originally as he's good and to keep him away from TNA so it's funny that a start up fed swooped in and nabbed him from both feds grasps :lol


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Aaron S. said:


> This geek talk of Google searches and name value for a starting promotion's first(and not last) announcement of wrestlers :ti
> 
> 
> It's a fine first batch for a starting promotion(not Tapa, tho. She's fucking awful). Anticipating who's next


Shirley brought it up not me :kobe.


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Only thing I really care about is that someone signed Masters, dude is too talented to not be on TV right now.


----------



## HOJO

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I'm talking in general, bruh :kobe

Doesn't matter anyway. How the FUCK did they get Sonnen?


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Jarrett nabbing Sonnen makes me think hes got crazy backers behind this.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



The Centipede said:


> Only thing I really care about is that someone signed Masters, dude is too talented to not be on TV right now.


How valuable is he without the Chris Masters name?


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



SHIRLEY said:


> How valuable is he without the Chris Masters name?


Modersky/Masters, it doesn't matter if people see his face they'll want to know who he is due to familiarity, and realize it's the same person 8 times out of 10. Regardless I couldn't care what his ring name is.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I think JJ got some backers from overseas. I seen one interesting name on the trademark awhile back.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

For me GFW has already a better graphic guy than TNA, i know it's not telling that much but still...


----------



## Genking48

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Looks like such an indy show, a few former WWE stars, a few former TNA stars, some other guys, there!

Mordetzky and Anderson are the only ones I care about from these names, I might pass on this just based off these signings.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

names don't draw anyways tna proved that already.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Moose said he working for both ROH and GFW.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Yeah i don't think he signed an exclusive contract with roh like others may have.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Now, what female wrestler will be added to the gfw wrestling roster?? Melissa and Tara?


----------



## chrisburr

Vincenzo Russo said:


> GLOBAL FORCE WRESTLING
> ROSTER:
> 
> Cita:
> * Jeff Jarrett [Owner]
> * Karen Jarrett [Owner]
> * Chael Sonnen [Announcer]
> 
> * PJ Black
> * Davey Boy Smith Jr.
> * Doc Gallows
> * Karl Anderson
> * Chris Mordetsky
> * Quinn “Moose” Ojinnaka
> * Lei’D Tapa
> * Thea Trinidad
> * Lance Hoyt
> * Sanada


So far its way too few, I hope and pray this isn't the final roster/number, if so, it will not work, they need more, especially females...

PJ Black - has lots of potential to get it done

Davey boy smith Jr. - will probably do well

Doc Gallows - will b successful in GFW

Karl Anderson - ???

Chris Mordetksy - ???

Moose - if this is the same one in Roh, he will prolly be first champion

Lei'd Tapa - I don't like this pick, if this is their idea of a monster heel female, they better think again, it flopped in Tna, it will flop here, hopefully shonna will get signed to gfw, shonna would be your true monster heel female.

Thea Trinidad - love this choice, she's quick and fast and can cut a promo

Lance hoyt - if he's Vance archer it will probably do well, if its lance archer, it will probably fail, remains to be seen

Sanada - good choice

Most of the choices I'm fine with, so far the roster is way too thin, hopefully and prayerfully lots more will be revealed


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Memphis Fan said:


> Sabin just went with ROH . He is part of a group with Daniels and Kaz . Lethal is also signed with ROH . Sonjay Dutt is working with GFW . It has been reported that Dutt is working in the GFW office.


I don't believe that Sabin as a exclusive contract with ROH. Don't know about Kaz and Daniels.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



chrisburr said:


> So far its way too few, I hope and pray this isn't the final roster/number, if so, it will not work, they need more, especially females...
> 
> PJ Black - has lots of potential to get it done
> 
> Davey boy smith Jr. - will probably do well
> 
> Doc Gallows - will b successful in GFW
> 
> Karl Anderson - ???
> 
> Chris Mordetksy - ???
> 
> Moose - if this is the same one in Roh, he will prolly be first champion
> 
> Lei'd Tapa - I don't like this pick, if this is their idea of a monster heel female, they better think again, it flopped in Tna, it will flop here, hopefully shonna will get signed to gfw, shonna would be your true monster heel female.
> 
> Thea Trinidad - love this choice, she's quick and fast and can cut a promo
> 
> Lance hoyt - if he's Vance archer it will probably do well, if its lance archer, it will probably fail, remains to be seen
> 
> Sanada - good choice
> 
> Most of the choices I'm fine with, so far the roster is way too thin, hopefully and prayerfully lots more will be revealed


No it's not the full roster, it's has been said that this is just the start of the roster reveal.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

This is some TNA/WWE lite roster. LAWLSSSSSSS


----------



## shandcraig

Chael Sonnen and Jr I asumed seem like a sweet team to c the show.

People are insane to asumed that's the roster gaha.sad we havehave all this info in front of us and people can't seem to understand I. 

What you think they will only have 1 member of the Bowling Club in global force wrestling? Does that ma
ke any sense to anyone. this roster is most likely going to be huge. Don't forget they haven't even announced AJ Styles and it's clear he will be on the roster
I'm pretty excited about this build up.i think it will turn out well


So key to have a very diverse roster to appeal to all the different flavors of interest from fans


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I can see Rob Conway and Liger joining.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Chael Sonnen! Would prefer him to be the world champion, but whatever. GFW has something.....will it be enough though?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

*Kenny Omega and Cheerleader Melissa would be epic picks*


----------



## panzowf

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Chael f*cking Sonnen :mark:


----------



## Flair Shot

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Not exactly groundbreaking names. 

Kinda a shame they got Thea, i was hoping she'd go to LU at some point.


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



SHIRLEY said:


> How valuable is he without the Chris Masters name?


that would imply he has value WITH the Chris Masters name. :wink2:


----------



## Hencheman_21

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Not a bad start. But seems GWF is an example of the non WWE wrestling scene going forward. Meaning that guys will work many companies while not belonging to any. Or at most they will associate themselves with one but work others on their open dates. Look forward to who else they add and their first shows.




RKO361 said:


> Not exactly groundbreaking names.
> 
> Kinda a shame they got Thea, i was hoping she'd go to LU at some point.


I would not be surprised if she is with them sometime this year or early next. I do not think most of the names revealed are signed long term and/or exclusively to GWF.


----------



## Kierranmt homes

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Masters has been doing some incredible work here in the UK.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Can't go wrong with having the American Gangster on commentary.


----------



## panzowf

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

lmao


----------



## Mister Sinister

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

They have already teased the Bullet Club in a video so we can expect several more members for sure. I'd say AJ Styles and Kenny Omega are guarantees.

It may be best to kick the Bucks out of the BC so GFW can sign them without creating conflict with two tag teams from one faction.

Signing The Chael is huge for them and is a sign that they have already signed a television deal. Somebody with money made that happen. I fully expect Chael to ease into physical action at some point with GFW. He is an awesome personality and will get them media coverage.

I like the signings of PJ Black and DBS Jr. Those signings as well signal to me that somebody wanted some WWE faces, somebody at a network or simply an investor.

I wouldn't be surprised if Jim Ross signs as the second member of the broadcast team.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Kierranmt homes said:


> Masters has been doing some incredible work here in the UK.


Yeah he is underrated, mostly due to his stint in wwe.


----------



## Denny Crane

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I just figured with Sonnen that he probably made him a part-owner to offset his cost which is a gamble for Sonnen but really it's a no-risk gamble for him.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Mister Sinister said:


> They have already teased the Bullet Club in a video so we can expect several more members for sure. I'd say AJ Styles and Kenny Omega are guarantees.
> 
> It may be best to kick the Bucks out of the BC so GFW can sign them without creating conflict with two tag teams from one faction.
> 
> Signing The Chael is huge for them and is a sign that they have already signed a television deal. Somebody with money made that happen. I fully expect Chael to ease into physical action at some point with GFW. He is an awesome personality and will get them media coverage.
> 
> I like the signings of PJ Black and DBS Jr. Those signings as well signal to me that somebody wanted some WWE faces, somebody at a network or simply an investor.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if Jim Ross signs as the second member of the broadcast team.


Yeah I think that sonnen isn't one who just agrees to do a pilot for TV. Something there must be. 
DBS has a fan in Jeff Jarrett, he signed him for ring ka king too years ago.


----------



## BehindYou

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WBS said:


> Good analogy! Let's see what JJ has learned from past mistakes.


 Wait what.... Wasn't hiring Monty Brown a mistake in itself?? He's nothing special... the guy twice eliminated himself from battle royals, he just didnt get it.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

According to Bryan Alvarez Moose's deal with roh is up in June, if he will re signs he would not be able to appear on TV for gfw wrestling.


----------



## Memphis Fan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WBS said:


> I don't believe that Sabin as a exclusive contract with ROH. Don't know about Kaz and Daniels.


 ROH just put the tag belts on Daniels and Kaz , I don't think that would have happen if there was not some type of contract . Same with Sabin , I am sure he is locked in for a set amount of dates. They are all working a new program with Fish and O 'Reilly . ROH learned a hard lesson with Kenny King and TNA deal.

It remains remains to be seem if ROH is going to book talent that works for GFW. I guess that would be up to what Joe Koff will allow the talent to do . We will see what happens.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

They're going with people who haven't been tainted with WWE/TNA main event push failure, so that's a wise move. Keeps them all pretty fresh.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

So basically, moose only going to work non televised events?


----------



## EireUnited

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Big Daddy Yum Yum is a must.


----------



## Mister Sinister

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I like the signing of Moose. I want to see more big guys signed-- Matt Morgan and Ezekiel Jackson.



The Centipede said:


> Jarrett nabbing Sonnen makes me think hes got crazy backers behind this.


Either he has found some wealthy investors or a network has already picked them up. Perhaps Sonnen is one of the investors and not simply signing a contract. It makes much better sense to claim an ownership share than signing with another promotion. If they don't have a television deal yet, having Chael Sonnen will help them land one.

If they have found some big investors, perhaps GFW is the place where Bill Goldberg will make his return to wrestling. He has been talking about it recently and there is no way he is going to WWE or TNA.


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

lol Goldberg would do a one-off Indy show before going to TNA, it's a shame he and WWE couldn't work things about when they were in talks a year or so ago.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Jarrett is up to something.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Not gonna go through the last 5 pages of this thread, but a nice start roster wise. Nothing really jumps out at me and says MAN I gotta see this, but there's positivity in each signing. I know Masters can work his ass off, Bullet Club and KES are great tag signings, Black is fun but I'd like him to go heel for me to really care about him, Moose has IMMENSE talent and we may see grow into a great worker before our very eyes, and lastly I haven't seen a thing from Sanada but he interests me.

Looking at this roster so far, I'm really hoping for some good 'ol SOUTHERN STYLE wrasslin! Masters, Archer, Davey Boy, & Gallows can all pull it off.

Chael Sonnen being involved does nothing for me, but this probably means there's big plans in store and lots of money involved. Great start. (Y)

Can we speculate on the rest of the roster? Ex-TNA and WWE guys seems to be a big thing, so I can totally see Carlito, Shelton Benjamin, Paul London (Please yes), or even Mickie James signing on. Looking forward!


----------



## obby

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

:lmao Lei'D Tapa 

GFW need to try their absolute fucking best to acquire Austin Aries and Drew Galloway. I'd be all for a MCMG reunion too, although I still wish the WWE would sign Shelley.


----------



## shandcraig

So I'm going to Vegas for the first tv taping
Any poster ideas? It's all fun and games so.

So far I only have one

"global force wrestling " "your next #1 wrestling company "

Any other ideas?


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

If there will be the young bucks I would make a poster for them..


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



obby said:


> :lmao Lei'D Tapa
> 
> GFW need to try their absolute fucking best to acquire Austin Aries and Drew Galloway. I'd be all for a MCMG reunion too, although I still wish the WWE would sign Shelley.


I would like to see a mcmg reunion!!


----------



## Dragon

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

It is an ok line up, even though some have been in WWE they are still relatively fresh.

Also I like the logo.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Months ago in this thread, I said I would build the company around Shelley or Tanahashi. Shelley is ready and has all the tools. Teaming him with Sabin would be a SETBACK.


----------



## Memphis Fan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I have a question about contracts , maybe someone has the background to answer it . If TNA continues to be late on payments to talent is that considered a breach of contract? In other words could late payments be considered a breach and provide a way for the TNA talent to get out of their deals. I don't know the answer.


That would be the only way to immediately add talent like Aries and Galloway .


----------



## panzowf

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

What is Moose's ceiling to those have seen a lot of his work? Watched one of his ROH squash matches from November on YouTube and I was extremely impressed by his athleticism. He reminds me of Brock Lesnar actually, but without the amateur wrestling skills.

He seemed to have charisma, but his mic skills were terrible. Definitely needs to improve there. Still, he blew me away for a newcomer and former NFL player. If anything, he's pretty similar to Goldberg, but with a little more in-ring potential. He's definitely a rising star, and I can see WWE will be losing their minds over him. If he can continue improving as a top guy in GFW, they'll be pretty lucky.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



RMolloy24 said:


> What is Moose's ceiling to those have seen a lot of his work? Watched one of his ROH squash matches from November on YouTube and I was extremely impressed by his athleticism. He reminds me of Brock Lesnar actually, but without the amateur wrestling skills.
> 
> He seemed to have charisma, but his mic skills were terrible. Definitely needs to improve there. Still, he blew me away for a newcomer and former NFL player. If anything, he's pretty similar to Goldberg, but with a little more in-ring potential. He's definitely a rising star, and I can see WWE will be losing their minds over him. If he can continue improving as a top guy in GFW, they'll be pretty lucky.


For Moose I think the sky is the limit. He's come along extremely well in recent months. He's still a bit stiff on his feet and looks green at times if he's not on offense, but man he is so athletic and crisp in delivering big moves. Has a great presence about him too. 

His match with ACH at the ROH show in Atlanta this year was the best I've seen from him. I think he's only gonna get better. He has enough skills at this point for him to be built like a Goldberg (face) or Mark Henry (heel). It'll be interesting to watch.


----------



## panzowf

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Jack Evans 187 said:


> For Moose I think the sky is the limit. He's come along extremely well in recent months. He's still a bit stiff on his feet and looks green at times if he's not on offense, but man he is so athletic and crisp in delivering big moves. Has a great presence about him too.
> 
> His match with ACH at the ROH show in Atlanta this year was the best I've seen from him. I think he's only gonna get better. He has enough skills at this point for him to be built like a Goldberg (face) or Mark Henry (heel). It'll be interesting to watch.


Awesome. Gonna watch that now. I f*cking love his dropkick and spear. Very smooth looking.

Btw, does anyone know when this picture was taken? Was this an aired promo?


----------



## panzowf

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Was that match shown? Can't find it anywhere...


----------



## Corey

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



RMolloy24 said:


> Was that match shown? Can't find it anywhere...


It's not on TV. It's from a house show or VOD show if you will. Winter Warriors Tour: Atlanta. You'll either have to buy the show (worth it honestly) or find a download somewhere. Also has AJ Styles vs. Bobby Fish & Roderick Strong vs. Kyle O'Reilly.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Too bad Moose will probably not be allowed to appear on GFW tv.


----------



## panzowf

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> Too bad Moose will probably not be allowed to appear on GFW tv.


His ROH contract expires in June, around the time of the first GFW tapings. If GFW can get Sonnen before their first ever show, I think they'll be paying more than ROH.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

We will see but it looks like Moose don't want to leave ROH anytime soon. I don't see JJ offering someone like Moose crazy money. Moose hasn't prove himself yet.

GFW should be like the 80's JCP but with a new school touch.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> GFW should be like the 80's JCP but with a new school touch.


Yes! That's what I'm hoping for.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Hermie Sadler, member of the board of directors of GFW, interview:

On his association with Jeff Jarrett’s Global Force Wrestling promotion: “I have been trying to be helpful with my contacts as far as setting up interest in venues for live events. What we should try to do with Global Force Wrestling is build the brand and create as much brand awareness as we can by the in-ring product that we build and the kind of entertainment that we do. There are a lot of talented people that have been working on this project 24 hours a day, 7 days a week for the last 18 months and there are so many passionate people on Jeff’s team that are trying to do these things right, so when these announcements do come out and things do start to roll that they are done the right way. Doing that will give Global Force Wrestling the best chance to have long-term success.”

On Global Force Wrestling talent announcements: “There are two classifications that we have in terms of in-ring talent that will be second to none, some that you know of and some that you don’t know of yet, but that Jeff has scouted. There is just some unbelievable talent and also some legends involved as well and when I say legends, I mean really, really big names in the wrestling industry that want to be a part of this as well and I think some of these names will surprise people, but I will leave all of the talent announcements to Jeff, he has done such a tremendous job of being patient and putting all the parts and pieces together for this company and I am excited to see it take off and how the fans react to it.”


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

If what he's saying is true, then does the surprising Legends comment confirm JR?


----------



## panzowf

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WBS said:


> Hermie Sadler, member of the board of directors of GFW, interview:
> 
> On his association with Jeff Jarrett’s Global Force Wrestling promotion: “I have been trying to be helpful with my contacts as far as setting up interest in venues for live events. What we should try to do with Global Force Wrestling is build the brand and create as much brand awareness as we can by the in-ring product that we build and the kind of entertainment that we do. There are a lot of talented people that have been working on this project 24 hours a day, 7 days a week for the last 18 months and there are so many passionate people on Jeff’s team that are trying to do these things right, so when these announcements do come out and things do start to roll that they are done the right way. Doing that will give Global Force Wrestling the best chance to have long-term success.”
> 
> On Global Force Wrestling talent announcements: “There are two classifications that we have in terms of in-ring talent that will be second to none, some that you know of and some that you don’t know of yet, but that Jeff has scouted. *There is just some unbelievable talent and also some legends involved as well and when I say legends, I mean really, really big names in the wrestling industry that want to be a part of this as well and I think some of these names will surprise people*, but I will leave all of the talent announcements to Jeff, he has done such a tremendous job of being patient and putting all the parts and pieces together for this company and I am excited to see it take off and how the fans react to it.”


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> Too bad Moose will probably not be allowed to appear on GFW tv.


why wouldn't he be allowed to be on GFW TV? TV starts in late July, his ROH deal is up in June. He'll be completely free and clear to wrestle for GFW in July. 

I think some ROH fans need to grasp some reality and that's Moose being gone by July. Which is exactly why he put that tweet out that he's still in ROH. The man is still booked for shows for another month and doesn't want ROH marks chanting "You sold out!" at him. ROH fans, Moose is leaving ROH for GFW and it's time to accept that. (Notice his second tweet was about how "real" Moose fans will follow him wherever he goes. He's preparing you)

Oh, you think GFW would sign him to do house shows but not TV? Explain to me how that would make any logical sense? Moose is a guy you develop on TV to be a future star, he has zero drawing appeal right now. The only way you would bring someone on your baseball shows and NOT TV is if they had some kind of casual appeal like Tito Santana or the Iron Sheik. Moose will not sell one ticket. Moose is a future TV star, not a 2015 house show draw.

And do you think Jeff Jarrett would announce Moose as first signed GFW talent if he was just bringing him in to a few baseball shows? GFW announced Moose because they were letting people know they are taking top talent from everywhere. Enjoy Moose in ROH as long as you can because he's moving to GFW this summer. In the meantime, don't give him a hard time, be happy for him.


----------



## panzowf

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Looking back at older Moose threads from February. Funny how people were saying stuff like "good riddance" when it was rumoured WWE were looking at him and people calling him the "Roman Reigns of ROH".

Now it's the complete opposite.


----------



## animus

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> We will see but it looks like Moose don't want to leave ROH anytime soon. I don't see JJ offering someone like Moose crazy money. Moose hasn't prove himself yet.
> 
> GFW should be like the 80's JCP but with a new school touch.





Jack Evans 187 said:


> Yes! That's what I'm hoping for.




If I read the tea leafs right regarding talent sharing and such, I believe this is the route that Jarrett is going. I wouldn't be surprised if GFW is a branded as an NWA promotion. Why else would Jarrett plan to share talent with various promotions around the world? It wouldn't surprise me to see bouts between the IWGP, ROH, NWA champs to headline shows. Although a Jax Dane isn't ready for the big time (yet), a match between him and the ROH champ would go along way to introduce him to a much wider audience.


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



animus said:


> If I read the tea leafs right regarding talent sharing and such, I believe this is the route that Jarrett is going. I wouldn't be surprised if GFW is a branded as an NWA promotion. Why else would Jarrett plan to share talent with various promotions around the world? It wouldn't surprise me to see bouts between the IWGP, ROH, NWA champs to headline shows. Although a Jax Dane isn't ready for the big time (yet), a match between him and the ROH champ would go along way to introduce him to a much wider audience.


Its the best way to go. You have all these promotions around the world with great talent. None really get that world presence or are in small markets not seen in most other places. 

Jeff wants to bring all these guys together around the world and give it that true world feel and expose the world wide talent into one pool.


----------



## Memphis Fan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Mr. Speed said:


> why wouldn't he be allowed to be on GFW TV? TV starts in late July, his ROH deal is up in June. He'll be completely free and clear to wrestle for GFW in July.
> 
> I think some ROH fans need to grasp some reality and that's Moose being gone by July. Which is exactly why he put that tweet out that he's still in ROH. The man is still booked for shows for another month and doesn't want ROH marks chanting "You sold out!" at him. ROH fans, Moose is leaving ROH for GFW and it's time to accept that. (Notice his second tweet was about how "real" Moose fans will follow him wherever he goes. He's preparing you)
> 
> Oh, you think GFW would sign him to do house shows but not TV? Explain to me how that would make any logical sense? Moose is a guy you develop on TV to be a future star, he has zero drawing appeal right now. The only way you would bring someone on your baseball shows and NOT TV is if they had some kind of casual appeal like Tito Santana or the Iron Sheik. Moose will not sell one ticket. Moose is a future TV star, not a 2015 house show draw.
> 
> And do you think Jeff Jarrett would announce Moose as first signed GFW talent if he was just bringing him in to a few baseball shows? GFW announced Moose because they were letting people know they are taking top talent from everywhere. Enjoy Moose in ROH as long as you can because he's moving to GFW this summer. In the meantime, don't give him a hard time, be happy for him.


 If ROH wants Moose , they will keep him . If not they will let Moose go to GFW . It is that simple. See the Briscoes Brothers .


----------



## Londrick

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Hermie hinting at CM Punk going to GFW :banderas


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Memphis Fan said:


> If ROH wants Moose , they will keep him . If not they will let Moose go to GFW . It is that simple. See the Briscoes Brothers .


Memphis Fan, there's no "franchise tag" for wrestlers, ROH has no control over Moose's decision (which seems to have already been made btw) as he would be an unrestricted free agent in June. And you think that ROH controlled the Briscoe Brothers into not going to WWE? WWE made the standard lowball offer for NXT (around $35-$40k) and Briscoes determined the risk wasn't worth it, ROH was able to offer more than $40k so they stayed. There was nothing as simple as ROH deciding they wanted to keep them.

You have a very inflated perception of ROH. Are you the one going off about how Jarrett shouldn't mess with Sinclair in an earlier post because they would devote all their resources to taking down GFW? :laugh::laugh:


----------



## shandcraig

I'm really wondering what tv deal they got.lots of options but I honestly wouldn't be suprised if spike signed them haha. I'm pretty sure it was how Dixie ran the company that didn't go well with spike. 

Don't get me wrong I don't like spike. But if jeff has a solid structure that stays on one path. Spike is better then none and if they let them do what they need to do.

Maybe he doesn't have a deal.

Is cm punk no longer trying to fight I'm ufc? I don't keep up with ufc or wwe so.but I keep hearing comments that sounds like he dropped out


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Court Bauer on MLW VIP radio said the tv tapings is pilots and he have no deal in place. Which make sense in theory.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

With all the money they are spending, especially with chael, to me it wouldn't make sense. 
I believe a deal is done or is damn near to be.


----------



## shandcraig

USAUSA1 said:


> Court Bauer on MLW VIP radio said the tv tapings is pilots and he have no deal in place. Which make sense in theory.



Makes sense but why call it a tv taping. I mean I guess after it s done a network can see it and be like oh thus has good potential and then they air it.

I mean many things in the media tv film are filmed long before they go on tv to see.

Either way this first live pilot gas bug backing and will most likely feel big legue. With already big production in play and it sounds like he's thinking it all through well.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Even the hiring of bandit lites I believe wasn't so economic... They are really building the tapings to be a big thing.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

A question : in what month the various networks announce their TV programs, old or new? There could be an indication for a possible gfw TV deal for this matter?


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I know Univision announcing their networks and programming next week, not sure about others. Even so, a network can sign GFW at any time and plug them into the schedule right away. Sports shows are different from regular tv shows.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Ok thanks!


----------



## amhlilhaus

In my dreams maybe they can be successful and get a TV deal. Tna pulls itself together and we have 3 alternatives to the Roman and cena show


----------



## pgi86

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

So, according to Jim Ross in a new interview, the plan for the three GFW TV tapings is to film twelve 1-hour episodes and a 2-hour finale.

*JR*: "If the Global Force thing is there, I enjoyed working with Jeff Jarrett for the New Japan thing in January. I hope that they do great. I think that they can do a real good TV show with the roster they're putting together. He still has to find a network to air his shows on. I would be very interested in working with Global Force, it's just a matter of time obligations and budgets and everything. Everything has to fit schedule-wise. Adding 13 weeks of TV tapings, then going to Nashville and doing voice-overs, all of a sudden it becomes a pretty big project. And I have so many projects already in the pipeline. I just don't know if we're going to be able to balance everything to make that happen. I'm not against it, Jeff and I have talked about it. I just don't know that I can do it because of the time obligations. I'm a big fan of what they're doing there. As I understand it, it's going to be 12 one-hour shows, and then a 13th final episode. I'm a big fan of the one-hour shows. The finale will be a two-hour special. I think that's a good concept. There's some real good wrestlers coming in as well. They'd be fun to call."


----------



## amhlilhaus

1 hour shows means it should be heavy on ring action. Doesn't leave a lot of time for character developement.


----------



## Shagz

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



amhlilhaus said:


> 1 hour shows means it should be heavy on ring action. Doesn't leave a lot of time for character developement.


Depends on how long the action goes for they could go Vince Russo style and only put on 2 minute matches for TV and leave the actual in ring competition for PPV.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Perfect format for Netflix. Probably easier to save more money than producing a 52 weeks show.


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Good to know JR has confirmed the GFW talks, and I'm still most definitely down with a wrestling promotion trying Netflix or Hulu. Though Hulu would be a long shot due to their NXT deal.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

It could be a good format!


----------



## BuzzKillington

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I heard from Joe Lanza's podcast on the Voices of Wrestling that only one person showed up at the press conference. If that's true, that's pretty damn embarrassing.

I like the roster though. I think Jarrett did about as well as he could in that regard.


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



BuzzKillington said:


> I heard from Joe Lanza's podcast on the Voices of Wrestling that only one person showed up at the press conference. If that's true, that's pretty damn embarrassing.


In their defense, they didn't bother to tell anybody about it


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Joe Lanza is scum


----------



## panzowf

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



amhlilhaus said:


> In my dreams maybe they can be successful and get a TV deal. Tna pulls itself together and we have 3 alternatives to the Roman and cena show


Honestly, I'm just hoping TNA can die so someone else can take their spot. Their reputation is too damaged and they're still owned by the Carters either way, who will never get their shit together.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



BuzzKillington said:


> I heard from Joe Lanza's podcast on the Voices of Wrestling that only one person showed up at the press conference. If that's true, that's pretty damn embarrassing.
> 
> I like the roster though. I think Jarrett did about as well as he could in that regard.


According to the video posted by a radio personality in Las Vegas this is not true..


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

From PWInsider :

The word making the rounds at the TNA taping last night was that Dixie Carter didn't want contracted talents working for GFW on their off-dates. I know that surprises you as much as it does me (and yes, that's sarcasm).

Local affiliates for CBS, FOX and ABC were at the GFW talent roster reveal on Monday. The conference was put together by The Orleans to promote the tapings.

Some of the the talents being booked for GFW stadium show dates may not be the same as booked for the TV Tapings in Las Vegas.


----------



## panzowf

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I don't understand how TV tapings work in pro wrestling.

If these guys are only doing three days of tapings, how do they film 13 weeks/14 hours worth of wrestling? Do they have the same crowd then for every four weeks? Are the wrestlers not exhausted from all the wrestling they have to do? Seems kind of a strange format.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Maybe they will add some dates, at the orleans or at another place.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



RMolloy24 said:


> I don't understand how TV tapings work in pro wrestling.
> 
> If these guys are only doing three days of tapings, how do they film 13 weeks/14 hours worth of wrestling? Do they have the same crowd then for every four weeks? Are the wrestlers not exhausted from all the wrestling they have to do? Seems kind of a strange format.


Raw used to tape 4 episodes in one night before 97. Saves money, plus in this case the fans will at least know what's going on somewhat. Ring of honor uses the same format.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I like that format if it can't be live.


----------



## TheManof1000post

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



RMolloy24 said:


> Honestly, I'm just hoping TNA can die so someone else can take their spot. Their reputation is too damaged and they're still owned by the Carters either way, who will never get their shit together.


have you missed the last 2-4 months of Impact Wrestling??

the best consistent wrestling show on network television. Not saying they will keep that up, but there isn't much to hate on if you're talking about Impacts television shows atm


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Nah lucha underground has been consistently better than impact since its inception


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



TheManof1000post said:


> have you missed the last 2-4 months of Impact Wrestling??
> 
> the best consistent wrestling show on network television. Not saying they will keep that up, but there isn't much to hate on if you're talking about Impacts television shows atm


:surprise:

Bro, REALLY?!

LU!


----------



## Flair Shot

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



TheManof1000post said:


> have you missed the last 2-4 months of Impact Wrestling??
> 
> the best consistent wrestling show on network television. Not saying they will keep that up, but there isn't much to hate on if you're talking about Impacts television shows atm


:lmao No way, not when Lucha Underground is around.


----------



## panzowf

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

One thing GFW needs to do is build an exciting tag-team division. When you compare today's tag-team wrestling to the 1980s, it's embarrassing. I think the first step to it is to grab the Young Bucks and make them a big deal. Get your Road Warriors, Hart Foundation, Demolition, Steiners, Midnight Express, etc. and make it different from the usual WWE and TNA stuff like Lucha and New Japan have with their product.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I try to watch impact but the timeslot and show energy make it an easy skip. Impact really should be 60-90 minutes long.

As much as I love Lucha Underground and everybody on the internet think am a LU mark. I think ROH and aaa weekly tv is actually better. Although on some weeks LU is the best.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



TheManof1000post said:


> have you missed the last 2-4 months of Impact Wrestling??
> 
> the best consistent wrestling show on network television. Not saying they will keep that up, but there isn't much to hate on if you're talking about Impacts television shows atm


*I'd say TNA's number 2 with Lucha Underground being number one.*



RMolloy24 said:


> Honestly, I'm just hoping TNA can die so someone else can take their spot. Their reputation is too damaged and they're still owned by the Carters either way, who will never get their shit together.


*Saying TNA should die is absolutely ridiculous, considering the fact that they've been putting on a great product ever since debuting on DA.*


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



RMolloy24 said:


> One thing GFW needs to do is build an exciting tag-team division. When you compare today's tag-team wrestling to the 1980s, it's embarrassing. I think the first step to it is to grab the Young Bucks and make them a big deal. Get your Road Warriors, Hart Foundation, Demolition, Steiners, Midnight Express, etc. and make it different from the usual WWE and TNA stuff like Lucha and New Japan have with their product.


Tag teams need to have chemistry though and it take time to build that chemistry. They have KES, which other teams should they sign? Team iou? Washington bullet? Super smash brothers? Chessman/Averno from aaa? Haas and Benjamin, Haas wrestle part time in Texas? 

GFW should sign Cliff Compton(Cm punk and Cabana buddy). I always thought he had great charisma.


----------



## panzowf

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I still haven't watched LU. Every time I watch the first episode, I get a few minutes into the first Chavo match and then stop.


----------



## panzowf

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> Tag teams need to have chemistry though and it take time to build that chemistry. They have KES, which other teams should they sign? Team iou? Washington bullet? Super smash brothers? Chessman/Averno from aaa? Haas and Benjamin, Haas wrestle part time in Texas?
> 
> GFW should sign Cliff Compton(Cm punk and Cabana buddy). I always thought he had great charisma.


They should make their own! One good thing WWE did with the tag-team division recently is put Tyson and Cesaro together, and they're incredibly entertaining.

Although, Cesaro should be a main-eventer, but still.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Chavo has been gone for months but he was a great heel when was there.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



RMolloy24 said:


> They should make their own! One good thing WWE did with the tag-team division recently is put Tyson and Cesaro together, and they're incredibly entertaining.
> 
> Although, Cesaro should be a main-eventer, but still.


I think cesaro and Kidd lost steam because they have no valuable opponents. If you want to go back to the 80s you will need at least 8 strong teams.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> I think cesaro and Kidd lost steam because they have no valuable opponents. If you want to go back to the 80s you will need at least 8 strong teams.


Those were the days.


----------



## pgi86

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

More additions to the roster:






The Young Bucks (Nick & Matt Jackson)
Chuck Taylor
Jigsaw
Brodus Clay
Cliff Compton
Sonjay Dutt
Luke Hawx
Jimmy Rave
The Hotshots (Chase Stevens & Cassidy Riley)
Jamin Olivencia
The New Heavenly Bodies (Desirable Dustin & Gigolo Justin)


----------



## Corey

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

YOUNG BUCKS!!! :mark: :mark:

Why the hell did they go through it that fast!? Hoping Jimmy Rave & Sonjay Dutt can still work.


----------



## Flair Shot

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Chuck Taylor, nice. Finally a name that would atleast make me tune in just to check it out and see how it is.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



pgi86 said:


> More additions to the roster:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Young Bucks (Nick & Matt Jackson)
> Chuck Taylor
> Jigsaw
> Brodus Clay
> Cliff Compton
> Sonjay Dutt
> Luke Hawx
> Jimmy Rave
> The Hotshots (Chase Stevens & Cassidy Riley)
> Jamin Olivencia
> The New Heavenly Bodies (Desirable Dustin & Gigolo Justin)


Very happy for the addition of the young bucks, Compton, Jigsaw and Chuck Taylor especially! 
Brodus Clay is the only wtf name for now..


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Who has watched Jamin Olivencia? I'm not familiar with his work.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WBS said:


> Who has watched Jamin Olivencia? I'm not familiar with his work.


OVW talent

PJ Gabriel said GFW will allow him to work in any company.

Great roster


----------



## ShadowSucks92

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Young Bucks going to GFW :O looks like I'm watching now


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Chuckie T and The Bucks :done

I hope Jimmy Rave has got himself together. Really enjoyed his run with The Embassy in ROH.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



DGenerationMC said:


> Chuckie T and The Bucks :done
> 
> I hope Jimmy Rave has got himself together. Really enjoyed his run with The Embassy in ROH.


According to people on Twitter, rave's match against aj styles was very good!


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WBS said:


> According to people on Twitter, rave's match against aj styles was very good!


That's great to hear. Where has Rave been working the past couple of years, Georgia?


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

It seems mostly in Georgia.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Rave wrestle in a lot of GA independents.

I wish Damien Wayne was in GFW.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

The last time I saw Gargano work was in a DGUSA match against Johnny Gargano in 2011. He looked great and the match was excellent. I know he was a part of the SCUM angle in ROH but no one fucking cared about that. :lol I'd love to see his match with AJ but I have a feeling that'll never hit the webs or tape.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I have to say that the latest video announcing these new additions is too damn fast!


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Holy shit, The Young Bucks say no to TNA and yes to GFW :lmao :lmao :lmao.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Well it's a booking not a exclusive contract. The Young Bucks are too smart to be chained to a single company, especially if it's tna..


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I'd imagine since they're with NJPW they'll be able to work TV tapings considering the talent exchange.


----------



## lolomanolo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

So if this doesn't get picked up by a network, maybe Jarrett will try to sell these shows as PPVs to get a return on his investment.


----------



## Fighter Daron

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Chael Sonnen & Chucky T :mark:


----------



## WRESTLINGMASTER23

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Expecting to see some bigger names soon!


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Besides aj styles I don't see any other big name, besides the extremely surreal possibility of Austin or Goldberg...


----------



## BuzzKillington

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WBS said:


> Besides aj styles I don't see any other big name, besides the extremely surreal possibility of Austin or Goldberg...


I seriously doubt Jarret could lock AJ into full time contract. Two reasons: (1)His success in NJPW probably makes him too expensive; (2) Even if Jarrett could afford him, signing AJ into a full time contract could run the risk of pissing NJPW off.

That said I expect AJ will probably wrestle some matches here and there in GFW - similar to ROH.


----------



## Concrete

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Should be noted that none of these cats are probably locked down to any sort of exclusivity. Where GFW embraces where they are and what they are capable of, TNA still feels like it is trying to do a little bit more in that regard. 

As far as the roster is concerned, since a main event talent isn't out there, they've done a damn good job of bringing in some of the better talent on the board.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



BuzzKillington said:


> I seriously doubt Jarret could lock AJ into full time contract. Two reasons: (1)His success in NJPW probably makes him too expensive; (2) Even if Jarrett could afford him, signing AJ into a full time contract could run the risk of pissing NJPW off.
> 
> That said I expect AJ will probably wrestle some matches here and there in GFW - similar to ROH.


I'd like to think that AJ will be available once the Bullet Club storyline ends in NJPW. Foreigners are typically brought in for an angle and leave once it's over. However, by the time it does end, AJ could be retired or close to it.

But until then, I could see AJ Styles having similar deal with GFW that he has with ROH.


----------



## BuzzKillington

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

The roster is pretty damn good so far. Don't understand why people are still shitting on it.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Cliff Compton and Masters are my two favorites on GFW roster. KES might be my favorite team in the biz. Hope they allowed to bring the Noah and nwa titles.


----------



## Mister Sinister

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

How did they get Brodus Clay? Is he done with TNA?


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Mister Sinister said:


> How did they get Brodus Clay? Is he done with TNA?


No, it's reported he's one of the talents that will be on the stadium shows but not the TV Taping, just like how TNA talents could work ROH shows, just not on TV. What's funny is that Dixie told the locker room not to work any GFW stadium shows so I guess this is what Brodus thought of Dixie's order!

Observer is saying some of these wrestlers will work the stadium shows only and not TV, but GFW hasn't stated which ones yet. Brodus for sure not for TV, don't know about the others.


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

The Orleans Arena has a pre-sale going on for the TV Taping in July but they need a code. Does anyone know what it is? I can't find it on the GFW twitter accounts.


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Brodus is on a PPA deal from what I heard, and with the reports that TNA don't want contracted wrestlers doing any GFW shows, that all but confirms it if true. I'd imagine he was the one who threatened to quit over late pay.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I wish he would leave.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Mr. Speed said:


> The Orleans Arena has a pre-sale going on for the TV Taping in July but they need a code. Does anyone know what it is? I can't find it on the GFW twitter accounts.


ARMBAR


----------



## Donnie

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

CHUCKIE FUCKING T ON TV HOLY SHIT JJ JUST GOT A NEW FAN


----------



## pgi86

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

The promotional graphic for GFW's first ever show/the first of their minor league baseball stadium house shows:


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Might go to to the June 12th show :hmm:.


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*


----------



## Amazing End 96

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

do they have TV deal ?


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

They have announced that for the TV Tapings four championship will be crown.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

They have added 3 dates in Texas for the Grand Slam Tour.


----------



## shandcraig

Even tha latest video feels big legue. I have high hopes for this company and of course it will still take time. But st this point it seems like they have done everything well Nad it feels like it will be a big event off the back.

4 championships off the back wow.

I wonder what the alternative belt will be.

World title
Tag tittle
Womens title
?
Maybe not labeled as world title but global championship or something


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I would crown the mid card title,tag titles and women's title in one match without a tournament. Either a gauntlet,battle royal,etc. No need to stretch them out. They can do a 16 man elimination tournament for the World title.

Have a feeling these shows will be posted on the internet for a PRICE. Which I understand, they're in the business of making money. But, I would post the first 12 episodes online for free and sell the finale as an IPPV.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

DDP will promote gfw grand slam tonight in Richmond VA during the milb game.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> I would crown the mid card title,tag titles and women's title in one match without a tournament. Either a gauntlet,battle royal,etc. No need to stretch them out. They can do a 16 man elimination tournament for the World title.
> 
> Have a feeling these shows will be posted on the internet for a PRICE. Which I understand, they're in the business of making money. But, I would post the first 12 episodes online for free and sell the finale as an IPPV.


The only question to me is if there's going to be a mid card level title or a cruiserweight type of title..


----------



## Mr. Socko

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

One set of tag titles with your biggest name value teams both being from the same faction makes me think they possibly could go for two tag titles :shrug

Don't think there's enough depth out there to pull it off well though. NJPW barely manage it as it is.

A heavy focus on the tag team aspect would be refreshing in today's world though


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

https://www.ticketreturn.com/prod2/...facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer#.VVJQb8VH7qA

At the above link there are the tickets in sale for the Jackson show; you can see the set and there's a six sided ring...


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Noooooo six sided ring please


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Yeah I would go with a traditional four sided ring since TNA has restarted using it, for obvious reasons.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

GFW set to roll into Lone Star State

For Immediate Release
May 12, 2015

NASHVILLE – Global Force Wrestling is preparing to two-step through Texas – for an appearance in May and three shows in September as part of the “GFW Grand Slam Tour.”
.
GFW CEO and founder Jeff Jarrett and newly announced GFW Legend “Hacksaw” Jim Duggan will take part in the traditional first pitch on May 28 at Dell Diamond prior to the game between the Round Rock Express (Texas Rangers-Triple A) and visiting El Paso. They also will be meeting fans and signing autographs. During the game tickets will go on sale for the GFW show on Sept. 27 in Round Rock.
.
The other events in Texas are scheduled for Sept. 25 in Corpus Christi (Whataburger Field/Corpus Christi Hooks/Houston Astros-Double-A) and Sept. 26 in San Antonio (Wolff Stadium/San Antonio Missions/San Diego Padres-Double-A). Those tickets will go on sale at a later date.
.
The Round Rock-El Paso game will be televised on CBS Sports Network as the first of the new MiLB Game of the Week. Jarrett will be in the broadcast booth to promote the GFW Grand Slam Tour, which begins on June 12 in Jackson, Tennessee, and will include trips to Virginia, Florida, Iowa and California.
.
“The Grand Slam Tour has built a lot of momentum,” said Jarrett, who already has made several appearances to throw out the first pitch at minor-league stadiums that plan to host GFW events. “Texas has a long and storied history with professional wrestling, and we’re thrilled with the response of the ballparks and the fans in the Lone Star State.”
.
“We’re excited to bring Global Force Wrestling to Texas,” Ryan Sanders Baseball and Entertainment COO J.J. Gottsch said.”Minor-league baseball is based on affordable, fan-friendly family entertainment, and we believe GFW fits in well with that mission.”
.
Dates for the GFW Grand Slam Tour are available on globalforcewrestling.com, and more will be added in the coming weeks.
.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Scott Hall, Cody Hall, Andrew Everett and Shelton Benjamin are advertised for the Jackson MS grand slam show.
Here's the link:

http://m.milb.com/t430/news/article/20150512123898514/


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Damn, that is a stack show.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

How is Andrew Everett? I've read he has worked for roh, pwg, czw and omega.

For now I think Jarrett has been good at mixing established talents with less known but good indies talents!


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I just realized that not a wrestler from njpw, aaa or others companies talked in the past has been booked atm..


----------



## shandcraig

WBS said:


> I just realized that not a wrestler from njpw, aaa or others companies talked in the past has been booked atm..


Dude they've anounce a couple wrestlers.they got big list of more guys to reveal

I really hope this company signs with Netflix. Imagine weekly wrestling show pop up 9m netflix .how easy they couldcould ask do some special events plus ppv like events on Netflix


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Will they get the same amount of money on Netflix as they would on CMT or whatever network? I highly doubt it.

Oh, and can't wait to see the big Dino, Tyrus in the Global zone! Be a lot of fun!


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WesternFilmGuy said:


> Will they get the same amount of money on Netflix as they would on CMT or whatever network? I highly doubt it.
> 
> Oh, and can't wait to see the big Dino, Tyrus in the Global zone! Be a lot of fun!


They would get revenue based off popularity. Which is something that would grow.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



shandcraig said:


> They would get revenue based off popularity. Which is something that would grow.


Or go under in a year. There hasn't been a promotion in the last 13 years that has ever gone anywhere. What is so special about GFW that will do what no other company has done. TNA and ROH were the ones 13 years ago, and they are the ones today. Doesn't that make you a little worried about the likelihood of this promotion being so popular?


----------



## Mister Sinister

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Hexagon ring- They need to make it larger than TNA's or WWE's ring, they need it larger for longer ropes, and they should use four ropes instead of three to define their ring as modern.


Belts-I'm sure the first three will be heavyweight, women's, and tag titles. The fourth could be either light heavyweight or an American championship. I doubt they have enough women signed for a women's tag division.

Creating an American championship (North and South America) would really spur the need for a Euro-Asian championship and maybe even an African title. GFW is pushing an international image for their brand, so they could ultimately create several intercontinental championships to promote the global quality of their brand.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WBS said:


> How is Andrew Everett? I've read he has worked for roh, pwg, czw and omega.


Very, very athletic guy. He and Trevor Lee look to be the two top guys in the Georgia/Carolina indies. Don't think any big names have come out of those areas since AJ Styles and Jimmy Rave over a decade ago.

Haven't seen as much of Everett as I have of Lee, but he seems to have a bright future. The more exposure, the better for him.


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WesternFilmGuy said:


> Will they get the same amount of money on Netflix as they would on CMT or whatever network? I highly doubt it.
> 
> Oh, and can't wait to see the big Dino, Tyrus in the Global zone! Be a lot of fun!


Do you not know how much money Netflix makes :drake1? If they have the money to make an in-house studio that makes quality shows, buy original IP, license classic IP, and license exclusives from other quality studios, then how do they not have as much money as CMT? I'd even wager that Netflix makes *MORE* money than CMT given that Netflix is it's own first party organization, whereas CMT is owned by MTV/Viacom. And I just saw that Netflix made $5.5 Billion in subscription sales alone last year, so you can only imagine what their overall revenue is as an entirety. To say CMT makes more than them is quite bold/ignorant when CMT has the weakest original IP lineup out of the Viacom family iirc.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



The Centipede said:


> Do you not know how ymuch money Netflix makes :drake1? If they have the money to make an in-house studio that makes quality shows, buy original IP, license classic IP, and license exclusives from other quality studios, then how do they not have as much money as CMT? I'd even wager that Netflix makes *MORE* money than CMT given that Netflix is it's own first party organization, whereas CMT is owned by MTV/Viacom. And I just saw that Netflix made $5.5 Billion in subscription sales alone last year, so you can only imagine what their overall revenue is as an entirety. To say CMT makes more than them is quite bold/ignorant when CMT has the weakest original IP lineup out of the Viacom family iirc.


Yes, Netflix makes more money. I was wondering if they would PAY more for a pro wrestling promotion than a cable network. Why would Netflix want a wrestling promotion with all the other content on their network?


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

You have no idea what Netflix is or isn't looking for, why wouldn't they want a pro wrestling promotion if they're interested in the concept? They just announced a Full House revival of all things, if interested I'm certain Netflix would have an original pro wrestling IP. I'm certain Netflix would pay the standard sports rate if that's what networks pay for pro wrestling to air on them.


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Mister Sinister said:


> Hexagon ring- They need to make it larger than TNA's or WWE's ring, they need it larger for longer ropes, and they should use four ropes instead of three to define their ring as modern.
> 
> 
> Belts-I'm sure the first three will be heavyweight, women's, and tag titles. The fourth could be either light heavyweight or an American championship. I doubt they have enough women signed for a women's tag division.
> 
> Creating an American championship (North and South America) would really spur the need for a Euro-Asian championship and maybe even an African title. GFW is pushing an international image for their brand, so they could ultimately create several intercontinental championships to promote the global quality of their brand.



They will not make multiple international belts. That defeats the point of having one belt that could define a champion between different parts of the world. It would have zero value if you have belts for different parts of the world.


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WesternFilmGuy said:


> Yes, Netflix makes more money. I was wondering if they would PAY more for a pro wrestling promotion than a cable network. Why would Netflix want a wrestling promotion with all the other content on their network?


With all the other content in what sense ? They dont really have sports at all and that is one thing netflix is trying really hard to do. Its impossible to get any sports as these networks have long term serious deals with them. They have zero wrestling companies on it other then a couple old wwe events.

This is a good opportunity for them. 60 million plus users they would most likely get pretty good ratings if this company pulls it off.

They would want it because if its pulled off well,Down the road it can draw a couple million weekly . They want all the diverse content between one other to satisfy the diverse netflix market of people. Trust me a lot of people on netflix are prob wrestling fans.


----------



## xsw

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



The Centipede said:


> if interested I'm certain Netflix would have an original pro wrestling IP. I'm certain Netflix would pay the standard sports rate if that's what networks pay for pro wrestling to air on them.


Netflix paid 500k per episode for Friends, proven ratings juggernaut, how much would they pay for an unproven yet unaired wrestling show (at this point is not even a show, but a planned pilot)? 50k? 10k? If netflix was interested in pro wrestling, they would produce the show itself.

And no, networks do not pay the standard sports rate for pro wrestling, that's why RAW gets very little money compared to its ratings.

They probably need the touring to be a hit to start building steam.


----------



## Zigberg

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I'm really, really hoping Goldberg is somehow involved in this. There has been rumblings...


----------



## Denny Crane

I think the problem with Netflix will be the lack of commercials or sponsorships. I don't think Netflix will pay much more then a tv network that would offset that potential.


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



xsw said:


> Netflix paid 500k per episode for Friends, proven ratings juggernaut, how much would they pay for an unproven yet unaired wrestling show (at this point is not even a show, but a planned pilot)? 50k? 10k? If netflix was interested in pro wrestling, they would produce the show itself.
> 
> And no, networks do not pay the standard sports rate for pro wrestling, that's why RAW gets very little money compared to its ratings.
> 
> They probably need the touring to be a hit to start building steam.


I doubt GFW would get big per episode cash being an upstart, but to question what Netflix is interested in would be quite silly, especially considering Hulu has a deal with NXT, and Hulu is quite young compared to Netflix, and as shandcraig said, Netflix has been trying to pick up sports programming and they had experience with their old WWE deal.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Oh god please don't use a 6-sided ring. I'd consider not going at all if they use that damn thing. It just feels like bush league at this point.

This roster is looking so diverse right now, but crowning FOUR new champions on one night? That's a bit much I think,


----------



## Concrete

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Are we comparing Hulu having a WWE product on their service to Netflix interested in a promotion that has a non-existent track record? We are? Well then.

Also [USER]Jack Evans 187[/USER] did they say they would be crowning 4 champions or there would be 4 championship bouts? Cause that is a big difference given their alliances.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Please just use a regular ring.


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Concrete said:


> Are we comparing Hulu having a WWE product on their service to Netflix interested in a promotion that has a non-existent track record? We are? Well then.
> 
> Also [USER]Jack Evans 187[/USER] did they say they would be crowning 4 champions or there would be 4 championship bouts? Cause that is a big difference given their alliances.


No :kobe, we're talking about these platforms having any interest in pro wrestling at all, which is the point most in support of it are trying to make.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Concrete said:


> Are we comparing Hulu having a WWE product on their service to Netflix interested in a promotion that has a non-existent track record? We are? Well then.
> 
> Also [USER]Jack Evans 187[/USER] did they say they would be crowning 4 champions or there would be 4 championship bouts? Cause that is a big difference given their alliances.


WBS said they announced they'd be crowning 4 new champions at their TV Tapings. Now idk if that means stretched out between the 3 or 4 of them they have scheduled or doing it all in one night, but either way that's pretty bold to do right off the bat. ROH doesn't even use 4 titles.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

They are changing the website! Thank God!!


----------



## Concrete

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Jack Evans 187 said:


> WBS said they announced they'd be crowning 4 new champions at their TV Tapings. Now idk if that means stretched out between the 3 or 4 of them they have scheduled or doing it all in one night, but either way that's pretty bold to do right off the bat. ROH doesn't even use 4 titles.


Okay, so if me and WBS are pulling from the same source, the GFW video, it says 4 belts will be on the line. A far different circumstance than 4 champions will be crowned. They could easily be bringing in...well they already have multiple tag teams that could have belts by the time the tapings air. They also could fly in a couple of UK lads and use one of their straps. It is like ROH using the IWGP titles in their promotion.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I just watched the video and it says "Four GFW Championships on the line" so I think they're crowning 4 new champions.


----------



## panzowf

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WBS said:


> They are changing the website! Thank God!!


Looks much better here:


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

lol is it just me getting a site advisor warning when trying to access the website ? :lol


----------



## panzowf

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I actually like the neon green lit up Global Force Wrestling logo we've seen in the last few trailers.

First of all, it doesn't have a globe in the background. And it really fits the Las Vegas mood they're going with this, especially if they'll be settling there for all future tapings. Much much better than the original one.


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Looks like reverted back to the old website for now.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

They are working on it. 

Trent Barreta will work the 6/12 and 6/13 dates!!


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

GFW stuff from the observer:



> Global Force Wrestling, the new promotion headed by Jeff Jarrett, has been talked about for more than a year, and finally makes its debut with a minor league baseball stadium house show on 6/12 in Jackson, TN, and a series of live events, building to the first television taping on 7/24 at The Orleans Arena in Las Vegas.
> 
> New names released this week of talent for the promotion include IWGP jr. tag team champions The Young Bucks, Chuck Taylor, Cliff Compton, Sonjay Dutt (who is also involved in the office with Scott D’Amore) Chase Stevens, Cassidy Riley, Jigsaw, Jim Duggan, Jamin Olivencia, George Murdoch (Tyrus in TNA and Brodus Clay in WWE), Luke Hawx, Jim Cornette, Trent Barreta and The New Heavenly Bodies. This goes with the list announced last week of NWA & GHC tag team champions Davey Boy Smith Jr. & Lance Archer, New Japan’s Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows, P.J. Black, Seiya Sanada, Chris Mordetzky (Masters), Thea Trinidad, Le’d Tapa and ROH’s Quinn “Moose” Ojinnaka.
> 
> Many of these names are only booked for a few shows, including the Bucks. Another name I’ve heard floating around is A.J. Everett, who I presume is sometimes ROH wrestler Andrew Everett, who is one of the best new high flyers in the game.
> 
> Most of those names have come up in a recent video release and a few others we’ve gotten from other sources. I’m not sure why they didn’t announce the Bucks at the press conference because the deal was cut with them beforehand and their names would have gotten more interest that some mentioned.
> 
> Several of the guys announced at last week’s press conference are only doing house shows and not TV due to contracts with other groups that would prohibit it.
> 
> Moose, at this point, since he’s under contract to ROH, is only booked for house shows. His ROH contract expires next month and with his obvious potential, everyone wants him. A lot of wrestlers in ROH were surprised about this, because they figured they couldn’t work this group, but with the exception of the few under exclusive ROH deals, pretty much everyone can work here as long as it’s the house shows.
> 
> Smith Jr. & Archer are booked for some of the early shows, but they are also limited because they are booked for a full NOAH schedule this year.
> 
> Duggan was announced for a guest appearance on 5/28 throwing out the first pitch at a Round Rock (TX) Express baseball game to promote a 9/27 house show in the ballpark, but we haven’t heard of him being used on any other shows.
> 
> Chael Sonnen said that the only name that has been mentioned to him about being the lead announcer for the group is Jim Ross. No deal has been made with Ross at press time. The two sides haven’t come to a money agreement, as Jarrett is looking at getting more financial backing, but apparently there is a schedule issue with him that has come up that may be more of an obstacle.
> 
> Ross openly talked about the idea he could be working here in a Baltimore Sun article, when asked if he would return to announcing. He said not with WWE (there are always things going in regarding Ross with WWE, and they still have a licensing deal for his food products, but WWE does not seem to want to put Ross on the air as an announcer due to age), but maybe here. He has written and talked about wanting to work with Sonnen, who he’s friends with and did an MMA PPV with. Lucha Underground wants him for a second season, but the second season isn’t definitive. His passion is University of Oklahoma college football games in the fall and Lucha Underground tapes a lot of Saturdays. There has also been talk of Ross doing one Glory show for Spike from France, working with Mauro Ranallo, because Stephen Quadros has a conflict that night.
> 
> It’s an interesting strategy since Ross won’t come inexpensively, and it appears with Sonnen being the only person at last week’s press conference, that Jarrett is building the television more around the announcers than the wrestlers, and likely paying likewise.
> 
> The shows will be produced, most likely in Nashville. So it looks to be like TNA, where the actual commentary will be done closer to the event in studio. That means they’d have to fly in weekly or every other week to Nashville (more cost effective and with one hour shows, doing two or more in one sitting shouldn’t be too difficult). The idea is the announcers will go to the Las Vegas dates, sit and watch the matches, where they will get some shots of them like show opens before the live crowd, and then do the actual announcing of the show in studio.
> 
> Sonnen said he believed they will be doing four hours of taping at each show in Las Vegas, so with the three shows, that’s 12 one-hour television shows that are on the books and contracted for right now. Ross said in the article that his impression was they were taping 13 shows (which would seem to mean they are doing some tapings from the baseball stadium house show tour because that’s 14 hours and they’re only taping 12 hours in Las Vegas) and the final show would be a two-hour special. The impression Sonnen had was there would be at least some taping done at the baseball stadium shows.
> 
> Sonnen said that he believed Jarrett already had a television deal in place but hadn’t announced it. From what we understand, Jarrett has had talks of late with CMT, Fox Sports 2, WGN America and Spike that we are aware of.
> 
> That doesn’t necessarily mean a lot because people have talks with lots of people and making a deal is a slow process.
> 
> Spike, which would be the best fit, and which has also spent money on the product, has talked with at least two other companies as well, one of which was ROH.
> 
> Kevin Kay has said he doesn’t even know if Spike is going to get back into wrestling.
> 
> “We are always on the lookout and are talking to a number of folks, but nothing is imminent,” said David Schwarz, the Senior Vice President of Communications with Spike TV, when asked about the station’s talks with people about getting back into wrestling.
> 
> CMT was in talks with TNA when Spike dropped them, but they never made a deal. The indications we have is that CMT is very frugal when it comes to spending money on pro wrestling.
> 
> FS 2 and WGN America are both limited when it comes to national exposure and WGN America has had and dropped WWE in the past.
> 
> Jarrett plays everything close to the vest and has said only that several programming format options with several different networks, both domestic and international, are possible.
> 
> In the end, to run a series of sold shows, you can make money based on your deal if you keep expenses below the money you’re getting. But eventually, you are going to have to have a proven track record of being able to draw or the word will get out that you can’t and you won’t have a lot of sold shows.
> 
> Once you become a TV promotion, the expenses get very big. Unless you’ve got a TV deal that pays a significant amount, and based on what we hear, not a lot of people on television these days are looking at spending money on a wrestling product, you’re not going to make it because production costs are so high.
> 
> In the end, it’s about the TV deal and how much the deal pays, and then being able to work within a budget. It’s not about the names and the booking unless you are expecting significant house show revenue, and that’s just not going to happen without the TV exposure in the first place, and isn’t guaranteed even with it.
> 
> They’ve got tapings in July, August and October, so are missing September, unless they are just looking to get on the air in September, which is when the new TV season starts. It’s weird to me to announce and set up tapings without the television deal in place unless he’s close enough to one of them that he knows he’s got something.
> 
> Jeff and Karen Jarrett are not on posters or listed as talent, which kind of surprises me, since Jeff would have more name recognition than anyone on the current roster to mainstream fans, a key when it comes to a ballpark series of shows promoted by the local minor league team, and Karen is a great performer.
> 
> Most of the talent they have are good wrestlers, but the big disappointment was the lack of any guys with U.S. name value (or would be expensive, which may be the key), most notably A.J. Styles. Many expected Styles would be the top guy with the promotion and they’d go heavy with the Bullet Club angle, including merchandising the shirts, and using the guys from that group.
> 
> Those close to Styles have said that Jarrett’s priorities and his don’t fit right now and he has to respect the people he’s currently doing business with. It was a combination of availability, his priorities, financial and conflicts that were out of their control.
> 
> Others also expected at least a few Japanese names and AAA names on these shows, but AAA looks to be doing business with TNA. The talk around wrestling is the money offered isn’t big and there was a sense of disappointment among many with the lack of big names, particularly Styles or Team 3-D types.
> 
> On the posters I’ve seen for ballpark shows, the guy front and center is Mordetzky. Tickets are on sale for the first taping in Las Vegas, with the only note being that the lowest price ticket is $30. They’ve also announced three new ballpark house shows on 9/25 in Corpus Christi, 9/26 in San Antonio and 9/27 in Round Rock, TX.
> 
> Jarrett has told the talent that the production is going to be first rate, using some of the people who worked with WWE in the past on television. They didn’t use many of the Evolve type of guys (P.J. Black and Trent Barreta being exceptions, which may be due to contract restrictions as Lucha Underground had to pay a significant amount to get Ricochet, since he was under contract to Evolve).


----------



## Fighter Daron

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Hoping for a Best Friends tag team!!! :mark:


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Jim Cornette! All hell is breaking loose!


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Trent :mark:


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Jim Ross and Jim Cornette possibly being on the same creative team mah lawd bama4, Chael is seemingly confirming that JR will eventually sign on looks like.


----------



## Memphis Fan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

One would think the Observer would know that Trent is no longer with Evolve and he working for NJPW .


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

That is one heck of a booking crew.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I could see Machine Gun as the top heel.

Just gotta find that perfect hero to counteract him.


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WesternFilmGuy said:


> Or go under in a year. There hasn't been a promotion in the last 13 years that has ever gone anywhere. What is so special about GFW that will do what no other company has done. TNA and ROH were the ones 13 years ago, and they are the ones today. Doesn't that make you a little worried about the likelihood of this promotion being so popular?


I would think the liklihood of GFW being popular would depend on if GFW is actually a good show or not, not on other companies' ability to be popular. I'd wait until July TV to pass judgement since we don't know what it will be like.


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WesternFilmGuy said:


> Will they get the same amount of money on Netflix as they would on CMT or whatever network? I highly doubt it.
> 
> Oh, and can't wait to see the big Dino, Tyrus in the Global zone! Be a lot of fun!


Netflix is a bigger company than CMT and they have like $300 million set aside for original shows. Not saying they give any of this to GFW, but Netflix is more than capable of paying out more than the networks.


----------



## Miguel De Juan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

If Jarrett loses the deal with AAA, he should just go to CMLL. Rey Cometa, La Sombra, Barbaro, Syuri, Marcela, Ultimo Guerrero, and Mephisto would be awesome on American television.


----------



## Mister Sinister

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



The Centipede said:


> Jim Ross and Jim Cornette possibly being on the same creative team mah lawd bama4, Chael is seemingly confirming that JR will eventually sign on looks like.


More and more it feels like there is already a television deal or JJ is close to landing one. Having Ross and Cornette could help Jarrett to convince Bill Goldberg to seriously come on board and help build a new brand. This company really only needs that one major signing right now (in terms of wrestlers). 

If you look at TNA they have half a dozen former WWE main eventers or upper mid-carders. That's not what GFW needs. GFW needs a majority of its roster to be fresh slates so they can create their own stars. While they may still sign AJ Styles in the future; Styles has never been a huge star to be able to demand a massive contract. Bill Goldberg would be the centerpiece signing (your Hulk Hogan/Sting). Goldberg will bring advertisers, put butts in seats, and satisfy the networks.


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I'm almost certain Jarrett already has a TV deal and is just waiting for shit to get finalized before he announces it. He's doing entirely too much to not have at least the primary talks with a network worked out. And he'd look like a complete fucking idiot having done all this without one in place at some level. Chael has stated multiple times he believes Jarrett already signed a TV deal, he probably has half the roster in exclusive contracts as well. And I doubt JR & Jim Cornette of all people would be a part of such a big project if it wasn't already set for TV. Neither are desperate for money, nor do they really need because at their age this is basically for fun now.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I thought Cornette is just working one of the stadium shows and nothing more?


----------



## Dragon

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Mister Sinister said:


> This company really only needs that one major signing right now (in terms of wrestlers).
> 
> Bill Goldberg would be the centerpiece signing (your Hulk Hogan/Sting). Goldberg will bring advertisers, put butts in seats, and satisfy the networks.


I agree.

So happy that this is happening.

It has been so annoying with people complaining about no roster been released. Jeff said it would happen and he's done it.

Now I hope for the best product possible.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> I thought Cornette is just working one of the stadium shows and nothing more?


Yeah I have read just that he will be at the Tennessee shows..


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> I thought Cornette is just working one of the stadium shows and nothing more?


I have read that he will work the Tennessee shows


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Having Sonnen on board makes me believe that Jarrett has or is very near to get the TV deal, no doubt about it.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Besides Moose and Clay who else is signed with other groups that would prevent them to appear on TV??


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> I thought Cornette is just working one of the stadium shows and nothing more?


Cornette is just for the baseball shows right now, but it looks like it's a look and see kind of deal considering it's only two dates. Don't think he'd go out of his way to do two dates if he wasn't interested in a potential full-time role. Naturally, this is all speculation.



WBS said:


> Besides Moose and Clay who else is signed with other groups that would prevent them to appear on TV??


Moose's ROH contract ends in June, right before the TV tapings, and I heard Brodus is actually on PPA and not an actual contract, so he could sign with GFW if he wanted I'd imagine. As for the actual question, I think NJPW guys have the OK to appear on TV with the talent exchange in play, as long as the TVs wouldn't interfere with NJPW shows. From what I understand/heard is NJPW's shows come first for those who decided to jump in with GFW, so when NJPW tapes and there's a GFW taping right around the corner or whatever, then they have to give NJPW priority. Things might get messy if a NJPW guy holds one of the titles.


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

So far, I'd say guys contracted exclusively to GFW are Chris Masters, Moose (rumored to not be renewing ROH contract), Brodus (rumored to be on non-exclusive PPA with TNA), Sonjay Dutt (on creative/agent/etc), Trent Barreta (apparently no longer with Evolve/ROH), Chucky T might not be with Evolve/Dragon Gate anymore, Gabriel, Sanada (according to Meltzer the TNA shit caused issues with Wrestle-1 so he's not going back to Japan, and apparently he wants to stay & wrestle in the US), Lei'd Tapa (I guess?), Thea/Rosita (again I don't know, she hasn't done anything since trying to get into WWE). NJPW guys can do TVs if they aren't too close to NJPW TVs.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

According to all reports including Moose, he's staying with ROH.


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> According to all reports including Moose, he's staying with ROH.


Then maybe GFW & ROH are working out a talent exchange? Only thing I can think of.


----------



## Memphis Fan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Trent Barreta works for NJPW , not Evolve. Trent is not leaving NJPW for GFW . No one is quitting NJPW , NOAH or ROH for GFW . Trent , Karl Anderson , Doc Gallows , Lance Hoyt and Davey Boy Smith , JR . the Bucks are just working dates while they are home. They will make limited appearances due to their Japan dates.


From what I have read TNA and non contracted ROH talent can work GFW house shows , just no TV matches.

Gabe has stopped booking Chuck Taylor . I don't know the story , does anyone have the scoop ?


----------



## Memphis Fan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



The Centipede said:


> Then maybe GFW & ROH are working out a talent exchange? Only thing I can think of.


 Moose is just booked on the baseball shows. Moose is still very green and needs the ring time. It is a good deal for everyone. Like most young wrestlers Moose dream is to get signed by the WWE , so I guess he wants all the exposure he can get.

I don't see why some TNA and ROH guys cannot pick up a few baseball dates. The matches will not be on TV , so there should not be a problem.


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Memphis Fan said:


> Trent Barreta works for NJPW , not Evolve. Trent is not leaving NJPW for GFW . *No one is quitting NJPW , NOAH or ROH for GFW . Trent , Karl Anderson , Doc Gallows , Lance Hoyt and Davey Boy Smith , JR . the Bucks are just working dates while they are home. They will make limited appearances due to their Japan dates.
> *
> 
> From what I have read TNA and non contracted ROH talent can work GFW house shows , just no TV matches.
> 
> Gabe has stopped booking Chuck Taylor . I don't know the story , does anyone have the scoop ?


I know this much, I mentioned Trent because it's still unknown if he's under contract with ROH or whoever, last I heard he was only signed for a few dates. As for Chuck, I have no idea.


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



> Source: Wrestling Observer Newsletter
> 
> We previously reported many of the names on the Global Force Wrestling roster will only be working non-televised live events, so there are no conflicts with their existing deals with respective companies.
> 
> TNA and Ring of Honor won’t allow contracted talent to work for GFW, although ROH gave permission for the live events only. Despite not having permission from TNA, Tyrus has accepted a deal with GFW, although terms have not been revealed, and the company can’t really prevent him from accepting non-televised deals. Another surprise signing was ROH star Moose, but a deal was worked out and it’s believed anyone can work the live events or shows as long as it’s not televised.
> 
> In regards to Jeff Jarrett working out a television deal and signing more talent, he is reported to be in early talks with Spike, CMT, Fox Sports, and WGN about possible deals. He doesn’t have a deal in place with former WWE announcer Jim Ross, but they are in negotiations as well. The hope is that GFW will have Ross work with Chael Sonnen in the booth, and scheduling and pay rate is what the agreement would come down to.


ROH gave permission for house shows it seems. This report further confirms that Clay is likely leaving TNA for GFW, as said before he was rumored to be on PPA.


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> According to all reports including Moose, he's staying with ROH.


Name one report that says that. What Moose's Tweet when he said he's "loyal to ROH"? Dude, he's still under contract and is working another month of shows, you think he's going to announce his leaving of ROH and have ROH fans stab him in the aisle while still under contract? He didn't say he's staying in ROH, he said he's "loyal" which if he finishes his current contract is still the truth.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Moose is featured again on the Las Vegas tapings's banners.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Spoiler: Moose(not really a spoiler though)



I don't follow whatever Moose's contract is or anything like that, but according to the live reports from the ROH/New Japan shows, Moose is likely to be starting a program with Jay Briscoe, so that could be the end of his run in ROH if Briscoe pins him. I can't see him winning the World Title this early.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Scott Hall confirmed as special guest at the 6/20 Pearl MS show.


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WBS said:


> Moose is featured again on the Las Vegas tapings's banners.


Seems like more concrete evidence that Moose is GFW bound, unless someone can show me a poster for an August ROH PPV with Moose advertised? Or any GFW show in August with Moose advertised for that matter.


----------



## Memphis Fan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Mr. Speed said:


> Name one report that says that. What Moose's Tweet when he said he's "loyal to ROH"? Dude, he's still under contract and is working another month of shows, you think he's going to announce his leaving of ROH and have ROH fans stab him in the aisle while still under contract? He didn't say he's staying in ROH, he said he's "loyal" which if he finishes his current contract is still the truth.


 Why did you dislike Ring of Honor ? It is just a wrestling company.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Who would get stabbed during a wrestling show?


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Mr. Speed said:


> Seems like more concrete evidence that Moose is GFW bound, unless someone can show me a poster for an August ROH PPV with Moose advertised? Or any GFW show in August with Moose advertised for that matter.


We'll see, anything can change between now and late June.


----------



## FearlessNikki

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*










I was thinking about going but I can't believe their charging more for tickets to the first two sections than either TNA or WWE when their biggest name is Shelton Benjmin fpalm


----------



## Red Dead

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Interesting developments as of late

I just hope GFW can get a decent 1 hour slot, at a good time for a network like WGN. Oh and not to mention a new logo

btw If they do bring in Goldberg then I hope they bring in ADR as well. GFW should capitalize on the latino fan base which TNA has not managed to bring in since ever.


----------



## Red Dead

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Mr. Speed said:


> I would think the liklihood of GFW being popular would depend on if GFW is actually a good show or not, not on other companies' ability to be popular. I'd wait until July TV to pass judgement since we don't know what it will be like.


as long as they can bring in some legends to put butts in seats in Las Vegas then there is a good chance GFW can be successful.

First they need to give people a reason to tune in and then get the young talent
over.

I hope they go for Brian cage, Jay Bradley and Crimson.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

So a lot of the full cards have been announced (for their first 4 live events) and it's look like Bowling Green, KY is the place to be!



> Friday, June 12 – Jackson, TN – The Ballpark At Jackson – 7:30PM CT
> – TICKETS: https://www.ticketreturn.com/prod2/Buy.asp?EventID=146314
> 
> Tate Twins (Brent and Brandon) v Best Friends (Chuck Taylor/Trent Baretta)
> Lei’D Tapa v Thea Trinidad
> Sonjay Dutt v Jamin Olivencia
> George T. Murdoch (Brodus Clay) v Moose
> Chris Masters v Dustin Starr
> Bullet Club v New Heavenly Bodies
> REFEREES: Chris Sharpe and Will Gibson
> ***Special Guest: Jim Cornette***





> Saturday, June 13 – Knoxville, TN – Smokies Stadium – 7:30PM ET
> TICKETS: https://www.ticketreturn.com/prod2/Buy.asp?EventID=146378
> 
> Tate Twins (Brent and Brandon) v Best Friends (Chuck Taylor/Trent Baretta)
> Lei’D Tapa v Thea Trinidad
> Sonjay Dutt/Chase Owens v Jamin Olivencia/Jason Kincaid
> George T. Murdoch (Brodus Clay) v Moose
> Chris Masters v Devin Driscoll
> Bullet Club v New Heavenly Bodies
> REFEREES: Chris Sharpe and Will Gibson
> ***Special Guest: Jim Cornette***





> Saturday, June 20 – Pearl, MS – Trustmark Park – 7:30PM
> TICKETS: http://www.ticketmaster.com/global-...tistid=2121233&majorcatid=10004&minorcatid=27
> 
> Sonjay Dutt v Jimmy Rave
> Chuck Taylor v Jigsaw
> Luke Hawx v Luke Gallows
> Hot Shots (Cassidy Riley/Chase Stevens) v Andrew Everett/PJ Black
> Lei’D Tapa v Thea Trinidad
> Chris Masters v Shelton Benjamin
> REFEREES: Chris Sharpe and Will Gibson
> ***Special Guest: Scott Hall***





> Sunday, June 21 – Bowling Green, KY – Bowling Green Ballpark – 6PM
> TICKETS: https://www.ticketreturn.com/prod2/Buy.asp?EventID=147123
> 
> Sonjay Dutt v Jigsaw v Jimmy Rave
> Lei’D Tapa v Thea Trinidad
> Cliff Compton v Chuck Taylor
> Moose v Luke Gallows
> Young Bucks (Matt Jackson/Nick Jackson) v Andrew Everett/PJ Black
> Chris Masters v Shelton Benjamin
> REFEREES: Chris Sharpe and Will Gibson
> ***Special Guest: Scott Hall***


----------



## Mr. Socko

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Shelton and Masters getting main event pushes :dance


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Mr. Socko said:


> Shelton and Masters getting main event pushes :dance


I can get behind that, especially Shelton. :dance


----------



## Natecore

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

ROH has a show in Nashville the prior weekend after the GFW show. The GFW card isn't strong enough to make me drive the 3 hrs back to back weekends. I would have if the Young Bucks were on the show. I wish them all the success in the world.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Best Friends :mark:


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Edit: Didn't see the last page my bad lol.


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Shelton Benjamin confirmed :mark:, hope he's exclusive to GFW, he was with NJPW & NOAH a few months ago did those contracts expire?


----------



## Corey

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



The Centipede said:


> Shelton Benjamin confirmed :mark:, hope he's exclusive to GFW, he was with NJPW & NOAH a few months ago did those contracts expire?


He just worked NOAH's big show on May 10th but isn't scheduled on any of the upcoming ones, so maybe. Hasn't worked New Japan in months.

Did anyone else notice Young Bucks vs. PJ Black & Andrew Everett? That's gonna be insane. Also Moose vs. Brodus looks pretty awesome.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Jack Evans 187 said:


> He just worked NOAH's big show on May 10th but isn't scheduled on any of the upcoming ones, so maybe. Hasn't worked New Japan in months.
> 
> Did anyone else notice Young Bucks vs. PJ Black & Andrew Everett? That's gonna be insane. Also Moose vs. Brodus looks pretty awesome.


Yeah!! 

However there's a lack of big names for the main events for now


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I'd imagine Jarrett is saving bigger names for TV.


----------



## Sykova

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Andrew Everett
Best Friends
Sonjay Dutt
Young Bucks
Rock N' Rave! :mark:
Jigsaw
Chris Masters

:mark: :mark: :mark:

Hopefully the show is easy to follow and isn't a clusterfuck like most indie shows. I'd like to see a set roster each week with new faces occasionally and let them build into WWEs true competitor.


----------



## Flair Shot

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

No offense but those 4 live event cards look pretty shitty. I get that it's a starting promotio, but not a lot on that card looks appealing. I would imagine they'd have some bigger matches, this all just screams midcard/lowcard pretty much. It isn't bad by any means if they had a strong main event and that as the supporting card, but if that is it for now i don't see much reason to watch this, other then the fact that they need all the support they can get. 

However if they eventually try to steal talent from AAA/LU then i'd rather this promotion becomes a bust, because from the look of things this will be not much different from every other promotion in NA, where is LU is the true alternative many fans have hoped for for years and i'd much much rather have them succeed even if it's at the cost of GFW.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



RKO361 said:


> No offense but those 4 live event cards look pretty shitty. I get that it's a starting promotio, but not a lot on that card looks appealing. I would imagine they'd have some bigger matches, this all just screams midcard/lowcard pretty much. It isn't bad by any means if they had a strong main event and that as the supporting card, but if that is it for now i don't see much reason to watch this, other then the fact that they need all the support they can get.
> 
> However if they eventually try to steal talent from AAA/LU then i'd rather this promotion becomes a bust, because from the look of things this will be not much different from every other promotion in NA, where is LU is the true alternative many fans have hoped for for years and i'd much much rather have them succeed even if it's at the cost of GFW.


I agree with the top paragraph to an extent. When I saw the Tennessee cards, I literally said to myself "what the hell is this?" I don't know who half the guys are they're using, but they may be good workers who I just haven't discovered yet. The Bowling Green show is the only one I'd pay money to go and see because the card honestly looks really good. Moose/Gallows, Bucks/PJ & Everett, and Masters/Shelton all look really interesting. That opening 3-way even looks really fun. Like an old X Division match or something.  IF they give me something like that at the Richmond show, I'll definitely go. (Y)


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Sykova said:


> Andrew Everett
> Best Friends
> Sonjay Dutt
> Young Bucks
> Rock N' Rave! :mark:
> Jigsaw
> Chris Masters
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> Hopefully the show is easy to follow and isn't a clusterfuck like most indie shows. I'd like to see a set roster each week with new faces occasionally and let them build into WWEs true competitor.


I'm very curious too see how good Andrew Everett is, I have never heard of him but by what I'm reading he has many fans.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I will be at the Richmond show Jack Evans. Hopefully the weather is good.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> I will be at the Richmond show Jack Evans. Hopefully the weather is good.


I'm gonna wait and see what the card looks like before I decide if I wanna go or not. You look at the talent roster and it looks like they could pump out great shows on a regular basis, but if the card looks like those Tennessee shows, I don't think I could fork out the money for tickets AND drive 3 hours to see it.

I'm really curious to see what the face/heel dynamics are gonna be like. Moose is usually a tweener everywhere (mainly heel but he gets a good bit of cheers) and Brodus could go either way. Bullet Club are faces in America but massive heels in Japan. Masters & Benjamin both usually work heel overseas but they could easily switch one of them, etc. It'll be fun to see what they go with.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Maybe GFW can takeover TNA spot on DA in September?


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> Maybe GFW can takeover TNA spot on DA in September?


Fucking God no, DA is a horrible channel for wrestling. They're not in the basic cable/satellite packages so it's a horrible option for a start up. From what's being said GFW are in talks with FOX Sports, CMT (rumored for awhile to be frontrunner), Spike, and WGN. Hoping they go to Spike tbh.


----------



## shandcraig

Fox sports spike or netflix is ideal 

Hah be such a slap in Dixies face is gfw gets a better deal.


----------



## amhlilhaus

My dream is lu, tna and gfw can all get into a promotional war so they have to all be on their a games for quality wrestling.

I'd throw roh in there too but they've already been told by their owners they're not getting more money. Maybe if roh did slightly bigger venues?


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> Maybe GFW can takeover TNA spot on DA in September?


DA is a too bad channel, the others mentioned in the news recently would be a better choice imo.


----------



## squeelbitch

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



amhlilhaus said:


> *My dream is lu, tna and gfw can all get into a promotional war so they have to all be on their a games for quality wrestling.*
> 
> I'd throw roh in there too but they've already been told by their owners they're not getting more money. Maybe if roh did slightly bigger venues?


don't think you would have worry about lucha underground needing competition to be on their game, they seemingly try to out do themselves every week with great success.


----------



## animus

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I see Chase Owens on one of the cards. I watched him in a match against AJ Styles at the NWA "Collision Course" iPPV, dude is definitely somebody worth building around. Very solid wrestler and young.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

The presence of chase owens surprised me. 
On the roster page there's Watanabe!


----------



## animus

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Jeff Jarrett won the NWA Western States Championship tonight.... Makes you wonder what type of an agreement GFW & the NWA has.


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Oh man, I know a lot of people give NWA shit, but the fact is up & coming guys still go through them to make a name for themselves, hell Former WWE/TNA guys still book shows for them.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



animus said:


> Jeff Jarrett won the NWA Western States Championship tonight.... Makes you wonder what type of an agreement GFW & the NWA has.


Yeah we'll see if there's more, an affiliation like in early tna or not too much.


----------



## amhlilhaus

WBS said:


> animus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff Jarrett won the NWA Western States Championship tonight.... Makes you wonder what type of an agreement GFW & the NWA has.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah we'll see if there's more, an affiliation like in early tna or not too much.
Click to expand...

Bruce Tharp seems hilarious, he could be a great asset


----------



## Vic Capri

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*










Drove two and a half hours for this and ironically, he was cool with it. Totally worth the trip!



> Jeff Jarrett won the NWA Western States Championship tonight.... Makes you wonder what type of an agreement GFW & the NWA has.


He came out to "My World" (which it turns out he actually owns the song). I marked out, but it was weird seeing him play the babyface. He got a good reaction, even a "Double J" chant, before he beat Matt Rivera with The Stroke.

- Vic


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I didn't even know Jarrett still wrestled............


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

can't wait to hear my world on GFW television.


----------



## panzowf

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

My World by who? Iggy Azelea? lol.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



RMolloy24 said:


> My World by who? Iggy Azelea? lol.


:kobe


----------



## animus

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



amhlilhaus said:


> Bruce Tharp seems hilarious, he could be a great asset


I think an NWA/GFW partnership helps both parties. It provides GFW with "homegrown" talent (for years to come) and it provides the NWA with the publicity to launch their NWA Classics. It also puts the NWA Championships back on the map, as far as championship prestige is concerned. I think a partnership benefits the NWA more-so than the GFW, however.

And yea, Tharpe can be a solid on-screen authoritarian heel.


----------



## Memphis Fan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



DGenerationMC said:


> I didn't even know Jarrett still wrestled............


 Sure Jarrett wrestles all of the time. He worked a show in Memphis for Lawler last summer . He just got back from the UK , he even worked an IWA-Midsouth date. Jeff and Karen have been all over the place since they left TNA.

If you pay Jeff and Karen Jarrett's s asking price , they will work your show too . They bring all of their gimmicks and sell photo ops to make even more cash .. The Jarretts are not opposed to making a buck. It is just the free market at work.

I would think the NWA Western States deal is just another booking. I don't think there is any working agreement with Jarrett's GWF and the NWA . Well , unless the NWA wants to pony up some cash. Despite the fact that they don't get along Jeff Jarrett is still Jerry Jarrett's son . The Jarrett's are all about the money .


----------



## Memphis Fan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



RKO361 said:


> No offense but those 4 live event cards look pretty shitty. I get that it's a starting promotio, but not a lot on that card looks appealing. I would imagine they'd have some bigger matches, this all just screams midcard/lowcard pretty much. It isn't bad by any means if they had a strong main event and that as the supporting card, but if that is it for now i don't see much reason to watch this, other then the fact that they need all the support they can get.
> 
> However if they eventually try to steal talent from AAA/LU then i'd rather this promotion becomes a bust, because from the look of things this will be not much different from every other promotion in NA, where is LU is the true alternative many fans have hoped for for years and i'd much much rather have them succeed even if it's at the cost of GFW.


 Hey these baseball shows were a main stay of TNA for years. They are all sold shows , so there is very little risk for the wrestling promotion . The baseball shows were always run with small crews and featured a few generic matches that were repeated at almost every stop.

Jarrett has taken this deal away from TNA and bought it to his GFW . It is a smart business move . Jarrett get a cash infusion to his new company with very little risk . 

Jarrett cannot steal talent from AAA , NJPW , ROH or any other stable company . Nobody wants to risk their job on Jarrett 's new venture . It too risky . They could get some TNA guys if the Carter's continue to late on payroll.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Bucks vs. Everett/Black should be alright. Everything else... Whatever.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Too Sweet me! :mark:


----------



## jonoaries

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

So none of these guys Jeff "signed" are exclusive? This shit is just one big talent exchange, shits not a real promotion.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Young Bucks said they not signed to anyone.


----------



## pgi86

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

The line-ups for the first four house shows:

*June 12, Jackson, TN*
Tate Twins (Brent and Brandon) v Best Friends (Chuck Taylor/Trent Baretta)
Lei’D Tapa v Thea Trinidad
Sonjay Dutt v Jamin Olivencia
Brodus Clay v Moose
Chris Masters v Dustin Star
Bullet Club v New Heavenly Bodies
***Special Guest: Jim Cornette***

*June 13, Knoxville, TN*
Tate Twins (Brent and Brandon) v Best Friends (Chuck Taylor/Trent Baretta)
Lei’D Tapa v Thea Trinidad
Sonjay Dutt/Chase Owens v Jamin Olivencia/Jason Kincaid
Brodus Clay v Moose
Chris Masters v Devin Driscoll
Bullet Club v New Heavenly Bodies
***Special Guest: Jim Cornette***

*June 20, Jackson, MS*
Sonjay Dutt v Jimmy Rave
Chuck Taylor v Jigsaw
Luke Hawx v Luke Gallows
Hot Shots (Cassidy Riley/Chase Stevens) v Andrew Everett/PJ Black
Lei’D Tapa v Thea Trinidad
Chris Masters v Shelton Benjamin
***Special Guest: Scott Hall***

*June 21, Bowling Green, KY*
Sonjay Dutt v Jigsaw v Jimmy Rave
Lei’D Tapa v Thea Trinidad
Cliff Compton v Chuck Taylor
Moose v Luke Gallows
Young Bucks (Matt Jackson/Nick Jackson) v Andrew Everett/PJ Black
Chris Masters v Shelton Benjamin
***Special Guest: Scott Hall***

REFEREES: Chris Sharpe and Will Gibson


----------



## amhlilhaus

If Jarrett and nwa team up they have to use the Tokyo monster, what a great name and the guy isn't completely awful.


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



jonoaries said:


> So none of these guys Jeff "signed" are exclusive? This shit is just one big talent exchange, shits not a real promotion.


Incorrect. The people on the Las Vegas show you'll see are "exclusive" or at least not under contract with TNA, ROH, or Evolve. These baseball stadium shows are house shows, you can book pretty much anyone on them, just as ROH would also have house shows with TNA talent. So look at the wrestlers on these house shows as "halfway" to being permanent fixtures to the GFW show.


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



animus said:


> I think an NWA/GFW partnership helps both parties. It provides GFW with "homegrown" talent (for years to come) and it provides the NWA with the publicity to launch their NWA Classics. It also puts the NWA Championships back on the map, as far as championship prestige is concerned. I think a partnership benefits the NWA more-so than the GFW, however.
> 
> And yea, Tharpe can be a solid on-screen authoritarian heel.


I think people are confused enough by GFW being the NWA, having the actual "NWA" as a partner would only multiply that confusion. and the NWA means absolutely zip in 2015, so would be a very bad move by GFW to become an official partner with NWA


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



pgi86 said:


> The line-ups for the first four house shows:
> 
> *June 12, Jackson, TN*
> Tate Twins (Brent and Brandon) v Best Friends (Chuck Taylor/Trent Baretta)
> Lei’D Tapa v Thea Trinidad
> Sonjay Dutt v Jamin Olivencia
> Brodus Clay v Moose
> Chris Masters v Dustin Star
> Bullet Club v New Heavenly Bodies
> ***Special Guest: Jim Cornette***
> 
> *June 13, Knoxville, TN*
> Tate Twins (Brent and Brandon) v Best Friends (Chuck Taylor/Trent Baretta)
> Lei’D Tapa v Thea Trinidad
> Sonjay Dutt/Chase Owens v Jamin Olivencia/Jason Kincaid
> Brodus Clay v Moose
> Chris Masters v Devin Driscoll
> Bullet Club v New Heavenly Bodies
> ***Special Guest: Jim Cornette***
> 
> *June 20, Jackson, MS*
> Sonjay Dutt v Jimmy Rave
> Chuck Taylor v Jigsaw
> Luke Hawx v Luke Gallows
> Hot Shots (Cassidy Riley/Chase Stevens) v Andrew Everett/PJ Black
> Lei’D Tapa v Thea Trinidad
> Chris Masters v Shelton Benjamin
> ***Special Guest: Scott Hall***
> 
> *June 21, Bowling Green, KY*
> Sonjay Dutt v Jigsaw v Jimmy Rave
> Lei’D Tapa v Thea Trinidad
> Cliff Compton v Chuck Taylor
> Moose v Luke Gallows
> Young Bucks (Matt Jackson/Nick Jackson) v Andrew Everett/PJ Black
> Chris Masters v Shelton Benjamin
> ***Special Guest: Scott Hall***
> 
> REFEREES: Chris Sharpe and Will Gibson


While there are a lot of interesting matches throughout, there's nothing that really blows me away. Notice each show only has 6 matches. Most wrestling shows have 7-9 matches. I wouldn't be surprised if an actual main event will be announced soon for all of these shows.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Mr. Speed said:


> I think people are confused enough by GFW being the NWA, having the actual "NWA" as a partner would only multiply that confusion. and the NWA means absolutely zip in 2015, so would be a very bad move by GFW to become an official partner with NWA


JJ wants to work with everyone. That's the main purpose of GFW. He wants to do the opposite of wwe and tna. He's been preaching it for 18 months. Nwa have a really good relationship with new Japan, it make sense. Promoter of nwa next level works for GFW as well.

Bowling green card looks good.


----------



## dondada7

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Jarrett needs to bring in more star power and take some chances. I would suggest he bring in Teddy Hart, Ken Doane (Dysktra) on very short leashes. Both are still relatively young an have been blackballed out of the industry. 
I would also suggest AJ Styles, Kenny Omega, Ted Dibiase, Cody Hall, Motor City Machine Guns, TMDK , Kurt Hawkins & Tyler Reks.


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Hawkins, Hart, and Dykstra are must grabs for GFW. Perhaps even Jack Evans if he can book him on TV with the AAA talent exchange.


----------



## Mister Sinister

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I believe JJ is building GFW around the old territories model and pooling the different talents together.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Mister Sinister said:


> I believe JJ is building GFW around the old territories model and pooling the different talents together.


This is my hope.


----------



## Memphis Fan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I would think that none of the GFW talent are under exclusive contract . A large of exclusive contracts would have to provide a guarantee to the talent . Of course that would create a huge fixed cost for a start up company , which would just raise the break even point.

The TV series will be 12 one hour episode and a 2 hour finale. I would imagine that a group of wrestlers are under a PPA deal for these TV tapings. They are free to work any where else. PJ Black has gone a record that he is working for GFW without any constraints .


----------



## Memphis Fan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



dondada7 said:


> Jarrett needs to bring in more star power and take some chances. I would suggest he bring in Teddy Hart, Ken Doane (Dysktra) on very short leashes. Both are still relatively young an have been blackballed out of the industry.
> I would also suggest AJ Styles, Kenny Omega, Ted Dibiase, Cody Hall, Motor City Machine Guns, TMDK , Kurt Hawkins & Tyler Reks.


 AJ Styles and Chris Sabin are out . They are both appearing with ROH and featured on the TV show. AJ said that he will not be working for Jarrett in the near future, Sabin just joined ROH last month after 3 months of TV time had been devoted to his entrance angle. 

Kenny Omega and Alex Shelly are both under NJPW deals , so they would be a possibilities . Cody Hall and his dad are already booked by GFW .

I don't know if DiBiase or Reks are still wrestling. Curt Hawkins a.k.a. Brian Myers would be a good choice.


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Memphis Fan said:


> I would think that none of the GFW talent are under exclusive contract . A large of exclusive contracts would have to provide a guarantee to the talent . Of course that would create a huge fixed cost for a start up company , which would just raise the break even point.
> 
> The TV series will be 12 one hour episode and a 2 hour finale. I would imagine that a group of wrestlers are under a PPA deal for these TV tapings. They are free to work any where else. PJ Black has gone a record that he is working for GFW without any constraints .


That's not true, you're twisting words. PJ Black said Jarrett is still allowing him to work the other indie shows, that is a big difference from "without any constraints". That's the same deal as TNA, ROH, and Evolve wrestlers. No PPV for other companies. I highly doubt PJ's going to be allowed to work any other TV.


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Memphis Fan said:


> AJ Styles and Chris Sabin are out . They are both appearing with ROH and featured on the TV show. AJ said that he will not be working for Jarrett in the near future


AJ Styles is not "out". AJ has been on ROH TV all year and it doesn't mean anything. So have the Young Bucks and the rest of the Bullet Club that does not mean they are exclusive to ROH as a matter of fact AJ Styles is definitely NOT exclusive to ROH. AJ is in the thick of the G1 which runs over the GFW TV Taping in July, that doesn't mean he won't be at the August tapings or any others.


----------



## true rebel

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

He needs to get his hands on a few minor Indy names and make them GFW guys. Judas Black is a good one. British wrestler Cal recently worked with Sabu and he seems to be a good pick. I'd pick up a few guys like Jay Bradley and Mason Ryan. Then I'd pick up a guy like Derek Foore who has the look but doesn't have very many friends in the industry and sign him. Then I'd get a guy like Killer Knuckles/Killer Nikels who worked for WWE and had experience being a top guy in an indy company like TCW and allow him to take his talents to a bigger stage. Then I'd bring in some tag teams. Roppongi Vice should come and probably will if you follow Rocky on Twitter. I'd get the Wolves once their contract ran out. Super Smash Bros haven't done anything for awhile so I'd nab them too. Focus on building the Main Event with the established stars whilst making the low card shine.


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

AJ Styles is under contract to New Japan. He can appear on house shows but not TV shows, plus he can't lose.


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

GFW has a talent exchange with NJPW, therefore NJPW guys CAN work TV if they want. It's already been explained, NJPW guys can work GFW tapings as long as it doesn't interfere with any NJPW bookings/shows.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Hasn't aj appeard on roh tv?


----------



## Hencheman_21

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Yes he has been on RoH and they are working with NJPW. Not sure if the agreement is same as GWF. Only those involved would know for sure.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I second true rebel on Killer Nickels. Do he still wrestle?


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Hopefully Hall is not going to wrestle.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Zayniac said:


> Hopefully Hall is not going to wrestle.


Looks like he fell off the wagon again........


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Yes he did unfortunately for him


----------



## fenixdrago

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Hall has been removed from both shows he was advertised for and the roster page.

Chris Sabin and Scott Steiner have both been added to the roster page.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Feel bad for Hall but yeah we got Sabin and Steiner!! Looking forward to hear Scott going crazy!!!


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Commercials for gfw vegas were shown during Raw. Don't know if only in the Las Vegas area or what..


----------



## Corey

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

SABIN! :mark:


----------



## HerbUWF

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Any news on TV yet? Without TV in 2015, they don't have a chance WHOEVER is on the roster.


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Is Sabin signed with anyone else atm?


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Moose has signed a new ROH deal

No GFW tv for him


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Moose has signed a new deal with ROH. He and Tyrus will be main eventing one of the ballpark shows.


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Well that sucks, hopefully GFW & ROH work out a real talent exchange soon.


----------



## panzowf

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Now they don't even have Moose? Damn, my hype levels went down some.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Moose told everyone he was staying with ROH. Plus, he can still work the baseball shows.


----------



## mikehayman

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

While they didn't get Moose, they did get this guy: http://globalforcewrestling.com/roster/scottsteiner/


----------



## panzowf

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



mikehayman said:


> While they didn't get Moose, they did get this guy: http://globalforcewrestling.com/roster/scottsteiner/


Then, Now, Forever.


----------



## shandcraig

The website has improved a lot and they finnaly took the old tacky gfw logo off.just the detailed globe one .

I'm sure the roster will develop a lot over the weeks


----------



## Memphis Fan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Vic said:


> Is Sabin signed with anyone else atm?


 Sabin works for ROH . He is part of a heel faction with Daniels and Kazarian. I am guessing that Sabin will work some baseball shows.


----------



## Memphis Fan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



RMolloy24 said:


> Now they don't even have Moose? Damn, my hype levels went down some.


 Global Force never had Moose to begin with , he just working some baseball shows . Their seems to be a misconception that ROH does not have any money . True they work on a tight budget , however when they want to sign a talent they will spend the money . See Moose and Briscoes . If they do not think you are an asset they will let you go or not resign you , see Richards and Ciampa.


----------



## wagnike2

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Scott Steiner in Global Force? Oh heck yes.


----------



## BuzzKillington

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I'm fine with Scott Steiner being in GFW. Just as long as he stays out of the fucking ring.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

It would be cool to see Scotty Steiner as a mentor to Masters or a bulked up unknown.


----------



## Hencheman_21

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



DGenerationMC said:


> It would be cool to see Scotty Steiner as a mentor to Masters or a bulked up unknown.


Make them middle poppa pump. Then bring in Petey for a segment with all three the poppa pumps trying to out do each other in a pose down.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I could see Roode working the baseball shows.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Hencheman_21 said:


> Make them middle poppa pump. Then bring in Petey for a segment with all three the poppa pumps trying to out do each other in a pose down.


Don't forget about Rhaka Khan or the 12 other nameless "freaks" Steiner dragged around in the past 15 years.


----------



## Hencheman_21

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



DGenerationMC said:


> Don't forget about Rhaka Khan or the 12 other nameless "freaks" Steiner dragged around in the past 15 years.


Well I was going off your mentor line because it made me think of Petey. But yea they could do a segment where they go back into a room to hang with his freaks and the room could be packed tight lol


----------



## obby

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I'm assuming they've brought in Scotty to do ring announcing.


----------



## M_D_Q_

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

JJ should hire Panzer, my favorite voice in PW.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Moose signing a new two year deal with Ring of Honor doesn't change his bookings on the Global Force Wrestling live events, PWInsider.com was told. Moose isn't scheduled for the TV taping but is scheduled for six live events.


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



obby said:


> I'm assuming they've brought in Scotty to do ring announcing.


KONG...FUCIOUS


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

New signee:

http://globalforcewrestling.com/roster/jaminolivencia/

Edit: Nvm, he doesn't seem new, they just added him to the roster today.


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Apparently these are the GFW titles:

Current champions
Championship Champion Date won Location Event Previous Champion
GFW World Heavyweight Championship July 24, 2015 Las Vegas, Nevada 
GFW World Tag Team Championship July 24, 2015 Las Vegas, Nevada 
GFW Crusierweight Championship July 24, 2015 Las Vegas, Nevada 
GFW Women's Championship July 24, 2015 Las Vegas, Nevada


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

would've preferred a junior heavyweight belt over the cruiserweight belt tbh.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Doc Gallows would be an interesting choice for World champion. He is a bad ass although a little silly. I would make him my first champion of the current roster.Karl Anderson as my second choice.

Tag Team champions, Young Bucks although I prefer KES. YB is popular and you need popular champions.

Cruiserweight champion, I wish they would sign Rey Horus. I know he is not on the roster page but he is on the baseball shows "Chase Owens". They can groom him as the future.

Women's champion have to be Karen Jarrett. She has more positives than the other women.


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

The Jarretts shouldn't be booking themselves as Champion, that's one of the things that originally killed the buzz of TNA. Rather surprised they have a CW title, how many cruiserweights do they have exactly? The Young Bucks obviously, Gabriel, Dutt, unless he's exclusively under an agent/booker type contract, Sanada, Baretta, Rave and Sabin? I guess that's enough, but then it's no guarantee that all of those guys will be in the CW just because of their weight/past CW/XD runs.


----------



## shandcraig

We all know the world title is no long classified for big guys.

So to me making a belt for specific Cruiserweight championship is silly. I'd rather a unique belt that anyone can hold regardless if your little or big. 

But I'm sure if he makes the cruiser belt a big deal it can be good


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Vic said:


> Apparently these are the GFW titles:
> 
> Current champions
> Championship Champion Date won Location Event Previous Champion
> GFW World Heavyweight Championship July 24, 2015 Las Vegas, Nevada
> GFW World Tag Team Championship July 24, 2015 Las Vegas, Nevada
> GFW Crusierweight Championship July 24, 2015 Las Vegas, Nevada
> GFW Women's Championship July 24, 2015 Las Vegas, Nevada


This would put to rest the rumors of GFW possibly using nwa titles.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

According to their interview with rolling stones magazine, the YB were given 30 dates to work for gfw wrestling, but due to previous bookings they're just to work few shows for now


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WBS said:


> This would put to rest the rumors of GFW possibly using nwa titles.


They could still wear the titles like KES did on ROH tv.

Plus they can list outside title matches in the future.


----------



## Memphis Fan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



shandcraig said:


> We all know the world title is no long classified for big guys.
> 
> So to me making a belt for specific Cruiserweight championship is silly. I'd rather a unique belt that anyone can hold regardless if your little or big.
> 
> But I'm sure if he makes the cruiser belt a big deal it can be good


 The Cruiserweight title is a good concept . It gives the smaller wrestlers to chance to work together and give the fans quality matches . Many heavyweights are just too slow to work with Cruiserweights.

Besides any Cruiserweight can move up and challenge for the Heavyweight belt. It happens in Japan on a regular basis This Cruiserweight division will just be Jarrett's vehicle to restart the X Division concept.


----------



## Memphis Fan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> I could see Roode working the baseball shows.


 i could see Roode working GFW baseball shows too. However , Dixie Carter is involved and she might just try to block TNA from working GFW non-televised events. talent. 

On a side note , Roode was backstage at ROH last weekend. I sure he was just visiting friends and not laying the groundwork for future employment.


----------



## Fighter Daron

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Memphis Fan said:


> On a side note , Roode was backstage at ROH last weekend. I sure he was just visiting friends and not laying the groundwork for future employment.


He said recently on Wrestling Observer Live that indie promotions don't call him, that he thinks that's because he's canadian.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Well there could be a lot more talent to choose from soon.


----------



## Mister Sinister

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

As the roster stands-

Heavyweight champion: Gallows or The Adonis (depending on if they want a heel or face)
Cruiserweight champion (upper weight limit 230 lb in MMA): Sanada
Tag champions: Young Bucks (GFW are obviously co-promoting the whole Bullet Club angle with NJPW)
Women's champion: Tapa (unless there is a surprise veteran signing in the division)


----------



## David Klein

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

GFW is gonna get an influx of talent once TNA goes under.


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Vic said:


> Apparently these are the GFW titles:
> 
> Current champions
> Championship Champion Date won Location Event Previous Champion
> GFW World Heavyweight Championship July 24, 2015 Las Vegas, Nevada
> GFW World Tag Team Championship July 24, 2015 Las Vegas, Nevada
> GFW Crusierweight Championship July 24, 2015 Las Vegas, Nevada
> GFW Women's Championship July 24, 2015 Las Vegas, Nevada


what does "apparently" mean? Was this actually reported somewhere or is this just your guess?


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I saw on the official wiki.


----------



## boxing1836

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

any chance they are gonna actually have shows soon? not a house show, like a taped show, possibly for online or tv(if/when they ever get a tv deal)


----------



## Corey

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I can't really say that I see Gallows as a World Title contender. The guy has been in a tag team his whole career so I'm not sure if GFW can take the risk of trying to build him as a singles guy. Rather them keep him in Bullet Club for television. Got some Heavyweight Title guys in Masters or Shelton. They could even push Brodus for a run. 



boxing1836 said:


> any chance they are gonna actually have shows soon? not a house show, like a taped show, possibly for online or tv(if/when they ever get a tv deal)


Their first set of tapings isn't until July 24th, so it won't be anytime soon.


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Jack Evans 187 said:


> I can't really say that I see Gallows as a World Title contender. The guy has been in a tag team his whole career so I'm not sure if GFW can take the risk of trying to build him as a singles guy. Rather them keep him in Bullet Club for television. Got some Heavyweight Title guys in Masters or Shelton. They could even push Brodus for a run.
> 
> 
> Their first set of tapings isn't until July 24th, so it won't be anytime soon.


You're probably too young to remember but Shawn Michaels, Bret Hart, Scott Steiner, and many others had runs of 5-7 years each as tag team wrestlers and they turned out fine. That's not a good barometer of singles potential. A star is a star period, and Gallows has never been bigger than right now. He could become a singles star.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Mr. Speed said:


> You're probably too young to remember but Shawn Michaels, Bret Hart, Scott Steiner, and many others had runs of 5-7 years each as tag team wrestlers and they turned out fine. That's not a good barometer of singles potential. A star is a star period, and Gallows has never been bigger than right now. He could become a singles star.


I'm aware of all of these, but this isn't the WWF. I'm sure that he _could_ become a singles star, but what are the odds at this point? If it didn't happen in WWE, TNA, or New Japan, why would GFW push him as singles guy now? I'm just saying for TV I don't know why they would split up Gallows & Anderson as singles guys when they're doing so well as a team.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I see Karl Anderson as more of a top heel than Gallows.


I mean, he is a 2012 G1 Climax finalist after all.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

They got JJ announcing at the Lucha world cup lol.


----------



## shandcraig

I auctely thought the cruiser weight division in wcw was amazing. 

So if he can make the belt feel important and create a division if create wrestlers. I could see the belt being s big deal and feel like the old good wcw cruiser days.

Hopefully the belt itself is big too.always hate it when cruiser belts are dinky size

Clearly he's getting talent all over the world and many luchas. Glad to see that aspect becoming popular again


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Jack Evans 187 said:


> I'm aware of all of these, but this isn't the WWF. I'm sure that he _could_ become a singles star, but what are the odds at this point? If it didn't happen in WWE, TNA, or New Japan, why would GFW push him as singles guy now? I'm just saying for TV I don't know why they would split up Gallows & Anderson as singles guys when they're doing so well as a team.


so those are the only options eh? They are either Bullet Club to the bone or the BC is completely dismantled and destroyed with each guys going on separate paths as singles wrestlers? It is possible to wrestle singles and still be on a team. I think you need to open your mind as far as options for Gallows/Anderson and who can and can't be a singles star. If you study wrestling or look around you'll see that singles wrestlers can break out from tag teams, from being prellim, or even from being from WWE, TNA, or New Japan. It really doesn't matter the background, guys can become stars in all sorts of ways. 

And don't try to the "if wwe or tna didn't see anything in them why would anything change?" that's the sort of attitude that would've kept Steve Austin as the Ringmaster. Austin was dumped from WCW because they didn't see anything in him. It happens ALL THE TIME. As for WWE and TNA, which is a cooler gimmick, Doc Gallows in the Bullet Club or Festus or Aces/Eights? Wouldn't you say that's a step in the right direction? By your logic if Triple H and Vince McMahon went out of their way to sign Gallows, kept his current gimmick and pushed him to the moon as a singles star, you would declare this as the greatest waste of time in wrestling history.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> They got JJ announcing at the Lucha world cup lol.


??


----------



## Corey

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Mr. Speed said:


> so those are the only options eh? They are either Bullet Club to the bone or the BC is completely dismantled and destroyed with each guys going on separate paths as singles wrestlers? It is possible to wrestle singles and still be on a team. I think you need to open your mind as far as options for Gallows/Anderson and who can and can't be a singles star. If you study wrestling or look around you'll see that singles wrestlers can break out from tag teams, from being prellim, or even from being from WWE, TNA, or New Japan. It really doesn't matter the background, guys can become stars in all sorts of ways.
> 
> And don't try to the "if wwe or tna didn't see anything in them why would anything change?" that's the sort of attitude that would've kept Steve Austin as the Ringmaster. Austin was dumped from WCW because they didn't see anything in him. It happens ALL THE TIME. As for WWE and TNA, which is a cooler gimmick, Doc Gallows in the Bullet Club or Festus or Aces/Eights? Wouldn't you say that's a step in the right direction? By your logic if Triple H and Vince McMahon went out of their way to sign Gallows, kept his current gimmick and pushed him to the moon as a singles star, you would declare this as the greatest waste of time in wrestling history.


I'm moreso trying to figure out why you're taking this all so seriously when they haven't even had a show yet. This is nothing but speculation, guy. For all we know they make Cliff Compton their first champ. I also don't know why you're feeding me all these history lessons when you don't know anything about me. I get the feeling reading all your posts that you must be significantly older than I and you feel you need to contradict everything.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WBS said:


> ??


I have founded it :

Jeff Jarrett to scout talent at Lucha Libre World Cup

NASHVILLE, Tenn. – Victoria Beer, Mexico’s oldest beer brand, has extended an invitation to GFW CEO and founder Jeff Jarrett to attend the inaugural Lucha Libre World Cup in Mexico City on Sunday, May 24.

Jarrett will be able to scout talent from around the world at the famed Palacio de los Deportes. Wrestlers representing AAA, ROH, TNA, All-Japan Pro, Pro Wrestling NOAH, Mexico and “the rest of the world” will compete in three-man teams. Jarrett, a guest of event sponsor Victoria Beer, will provide commentary for select matches on iPPV.

“I’m excited and honored to be invited for what promises to be the start of something big and to watch so many great athletes from around the globe,” Jarrett said. “I have been a part of wrestling in Mexico for many years, and I’m thankful to Victoria for bringing in myself and my wife, Karen.”

Jarrett is no stranger to wrestling fans in Mexico. He had the second-longest reign of any AAA Mega Champion. He won the belt from El Zorro at TripleMania XIX on June 18, 2011, and held it until March 18, 2012.

“Jeff Jarrett is one of the great champions in AAA history, and we are proud to have him here as part of this historic event,” said Joaquin Roldan, the CEO of AAA. “We congratulate Jeff on all he’s doing with Global Force Wrestling and are eager to exchange talent for major events in the near future.”

The first GFW event will take place at The Ballpark at Jackson in Jackson, Tennessee, on June 12 as part of the GFW Grand Slam Tour. Tickets are on sale. Check the new globalforcewrestling.com for additional tour dates and tickets.

Media Contact:
[email protected]


----------



## Corey

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

It would be pretty cool if Jarrett could talk some of those guys into working the GFW house shows while he's down there. I'd love to see him bring in Mundo, Fenix, Pentagon, Cage, Galloway, etc.


----------



## panzowf

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

TNA going under? You know what this means...

Shaun f*cking Ricker (Eli Drake). _He_ is face of the company material. Amazing all-around talent. Galloway and ECIII would be great signings also.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

By reading Roldan words and the statement about jj scouting talent at lucha libre world cup it's seems that the GFW-AAA partnership is alive and well!


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

They sent tna Argos. I expect they going to send the c level guys since they so focus on LU.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

By his relationship with Roldan and Konnan I believe that Jarrett will be treated better than tna..


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

It is sad about Hall.


----------



## S.MACK

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Hope this is a success, great to see some progress with it. Chael Sonnen, amazing!


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

From the latest WON:



> Scott D'Amore was at the ROH show on 5/16 in Toronto. When talking with talent, he said that they have a television deal in place but it has not yet been signed. ROH has said that the guys that they don't have exclusive contracts with (the exclusive contract guys would be the top guys who get a regular salary in addition to per show deals) are free to work GFW, but only house shows and not television. The guys who don't have an ROH contract at all (biggest name being Roderick Strong) would be free to sign with GFW.


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I remember Dave saying that Strong was actually the biggest free agent they were in talks with. He was right about Masters & Benjamin signing, so I guess we'll see.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Come on, Roderick and your shitty little boots.................


----------



## Hencheman_21

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Roderick would be a...strong...signing. It is time for him to find a home, even if he still is on the road a bit, and make a move to the top as the next 5 years or so will be his prime.


----------



## My Name is Jake

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

It's certainly going to be interesting to see. The roster doesn't look the greatest to be honest, but if booked correctly it could work. I'm pretty damn excited to see how big the promotion gets. It goes without saying that we would all like to see some competition for the WWE!


----------



## Memphis Fan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

ROH will just offer Roderick more money and sign him to a new deal. Same story as Moose. GFW needs to create their own stars .


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Memphis Fan said:


> ROH will just offer Roderick more money and sign him to a new deal. Same story as Moose. GFW needs to create their own stars .


You know nothing about what GFW can and can't offer Strong. It's obvious he isn't looking to get locked down in the indies, other wise he would have signed an ROH contract already. Like many others have said Strong is actually looking to move on to the next level, like Steen, Joe, and so many others recently. The only reason Young Bucks are staying in the indies is because they're with NJPW, and make more than enough money to survive to the point where they don't need WWE or TNA.


----------



## Hibachi

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I just want to see Roddy in the G1.


----------



## Memphis Fan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Vic said:


> You know nothing about what GFW can and can't offer Strong. It's obvious he isn't looking to get locked down in the indies, other wise he would have signed an ROH contract already. Like many others have said Strong is actually looking to move on to the next level, like Steen, Joe, and so many others recently. The only reason Young Bucks are staying in the indies is because they're with NJPW, and make more than enough money to survive to the point where they don't need WWE or TNA.


 I know that Sinclair Broadcasting stock is worth over $ 3 billion dollars . What is GFW stock worth ? Well nothing. The difference between Sinclair and Jeff Jarrett is about $ 3 billion dollars . Money talks , ROH can sign whoever they want , if they decide to spend the money . They spend the money on the Briscoe Brothers .

You should really do some research on Sinclair before making comments like that . IF they want to sign Strong they will just offer more money , because they can . Sinclair can easily beat any offer Jarrett gives Strong. I mean be serious Sinclair pays millions for just one TV station but they cannot outbid Jeff Jarrett for wrestling talent . C'mon get real. ROH is not an indie, they have been purchased by a multi - billion corporation .

Also what is GFW really capable of ? They do not a TV deal and they are still finding their way . No one is going to burn their bridge with ROH for an unproven company . That I know.

Sinclair is a publicly trade company , I read their reports. What info is their available about GFW . Well none. Jarrett's working you.

You are really discounting ROH , they are not owned by Cary Silken anymore. In closing I hardly call leaving ROH to work for Jarrett moving to the next level . The only level ahead of ROH is WWE and NJPW . ROH is the only touring wrestling company besides the WWE in North America . Wrestlers are lined up at get a ROH spot.


----------



## Memphis Fan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Hibachi said:


> I just want to see Roddy in the G1.


 I bet you will after last week . Roderick just made himself some money with those four matches.


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Memphis Fan said:


> I know that Sinclair Broadcasting stock is worth over $ 3 billion dollars . What is GFW stock worth ? Well nothing. The difference between Sinclair and Jeff Jarrett is about $ 3 billion dollars . Money talks , ROH can sign whoever they want , if they decide to spend the money . They spend the money on the Briscoe Brothers .
> 
> You should really do some research on Sinclair before making comments like that . IF they want to sign Strong they will just offer more money , because they can . Sinclair can easily beat any offer Jarrett gives Strong. I mean be serious Sinclair pays millions for just one TV station but they cannot outbid Jeff Jarrett for wrestling talent . C'mon get real. ROH is not an indie, they have been purchased by a multi - billion corporation .
> 
> Also what is GFW really capable of ? They do not a TV deal and they are still finding their way . No one is going to burn their bridge with ROH for an unproven company . That I know.
> 
> Sinclair is a publicly trade company , I read their reports. What info is their available about GFW . Well none. Jarrett's working you.
> 
> You are really discounting ROH , they are not owned by Cary Silken anymore. In closing I hardly call leaving ROH to work for Jarrett moving to the next level . The only level ahead of ROH is WWE and NJPW . ROH is the only touring wrestling company besides the WWE in North America . Wrestlers are lined up at get a ROH spot.


Sinclair gives ROH a budget, and it's already been confirmed that they aren't increasing the cap, especially for whatever it would take to get someone like Strong away from a national TV promotion.


----------



## The5150

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Has ROH upgraded the Lighting yet?


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

ROH not that interested in Strong. Moose was different because he has potential while Strong pretty much hit his ceiling. Sure, he is a great wrestler but he need to show some character.


----------



## xerxesXXI

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



The5150 said:


> Has ROH upgraded the Lighting yet?



:bahgawd


----------



## fenixdrago

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

So far ROH has shown they only care to up offers to talent if there is word of WWE interest. Just look at the fact that they gave Moose and the Briscoes what they wanted to stick around. They were known to have WWE interest. Yet they let names like Ciampa and Strong who are not reported as having WWE interest leave or only book them per appearance. Maybe Strong needs to plant rumors of WWE having interest in him just so he can get ROH to offer him a satisfying contract.


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

And Meltzer just said, ROH gave uncontracted workers (including Strong), their blessings to sign with GFW. So, I highly doubt ROH is going to try and play hardball to keep him, they obviously know the guy actually wants to move up. I get them not wanting their top guys to go to WWE because that means they're *NEVER* getting them back, but if some ROH guys decide to jump to GFW, GFW will likely let them book ROH shows until they're able to secure a 52 week per year schedule for TV, and perhaps even after the fact. ROH could do a talent exchange with GFW so their contracted talent can work GFW TV tapings too. Hell, I wouldn't mind ROH becoming a dev farm for GFW if Sinclair would allow it.


----------



## fenixdrago

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Why not reward all your talent who bust their asses instead I just guys who get WWE interest? All they care about is winning ego battles against WWE not rewarding their hardworking talents.


----------



## Saintpat

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

So ROH is "just an indy" and GFW is ... what? Bigger than that? On what basis.

Maybe it will be, maybe not, but right now GFW is a startup with no track record, no TV deal and a bunch of shows at minor league baseball parks and a couple of dates in Vegas.


----------



## Real Punk

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I don't know what GFW will bring too the table and will it be different too what TNA has too offer.

Only time will tell.


----------



## RockStarDud

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Real Punk said:


> I don't know what GFW will bring too the table and will it be different too what TNA has too offer.
> 
> Only time will tell.


I kinda feel like Jeff is trying to create companies then sell them off to make some money while retaining a % of ownership so if they take off he's a rich man.


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Memphis Fan said:


> I know that Sinclair Broadcasting stock is worth over $ 3 billion dollars . What is GFW stock worth ? Well nothing. The difference between Sinclair and Jeff Jarrett is about $ 3 billion dollars . Money talks , ROH can sign whoever they want , if they decide to spend the money . They spend the money on the Briscoe Brothers .
> 
> You should really do some research on Sinclair before making comments like that . IF they want to sign Strong they will just offer more money , because they can . Sinclair can easily beat any offer Jarrett gives Strong. I mean be serious Sinclair pays millions for just one TV station but they cannot outbid Jeff Jarrett for wrestling talent . C'mon get real. ROH is not an indie, they have been purchased by a multi - billion corporation .
> 
> Also what is GFW really capable of ? They do not a TV deal and they are still finding their way . No one is going to burn their bridge with ROH for an unproven company . That I know.
> 
> Sinclair is a publicly trade company , I read their reports. What info is their available about GFW . Well none. Jarrett's working you.
> 
> You are really discounting ROH , they are not owned by Cary Silken anymore. In closing I hardly call leaving ROH to work for Jarrett moving to the next level . The only level ahead of ROH is WWE and NJPW . ROH is the only touring wrestling company besides the WWE in North America . Wrestlers are lined up at get a ROH spot.


You really don't know what you're talking about. You're bragging about Sinclair as a $3 billion company as some kind of proof of superiority ROH has over GFW? Using YOUR logic, do you realize that WWE is valued at less than $1 billion? Therefore using YOUR logic ROH is stronger than WWE and can outbid WWE on any wrestler in the world. Using YOUR logic ROH is stronger than any combat sports unit including the UFC. Also using YOUR logic, Panda Energy is a multi-billion power company which is ALSO worth more than WWE, therefore by YOUR logic TNA can outbid WWE for anyone and should be locked into a Clash of the Titans with ROH over control of the sports combat world. 

Because the truth is YOUR logic is completely meaningless and foolish to try to pit Sinclair Broadcasting's value against GFW or any other wrestling company because and you're going to want to listen closely to this IT IS COMPLETELY AND UTTERLY IRRELEVANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The parent companies of these wrestling promotions mean nothing to the wrestling show. If they did, ROH would be the most stacked company on Earth and would be lit by more than a value pack of GE light bulbs. So please stop using Sinclair's wealth as some kind of argument against anything. You sound like a child at a playground saying your Dad can kick your classmates' ass. Your Dad doesn't care about your classmates, just like Sinclair doesn't care about GFW, PWG, and here's the part that's really going to get your goat, they barely care about ROH. 

ROH has a very nice situation where they're virtually guaranteed existence because of Sinclair and in 10 or even 5 years time, they might be the only wrestling company still in existence outside of WWE, but don't fool yourself into thinking that means anything beyond that. If Sinclair really cared about ROH they would've put real money into it LONG ago. Sinclair didn't hand ROH a blank check and said "My God, you have to re-sign Moose and the Briscoes, NO MATTER WHAT IT TAKES!!!" Give me a break. ROH signed these guys based on the budget they had and will always have. Be thankful for that and stop with this illusions that the CEO of Sinclair has a giant framed picture of the Briscoes behind his desk.


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Saintpat said:


> So ROH is "just an indy" and GFW is ... what? Bigger than that? On what basis.
> 
> Maybe it will be, maybe not, but right now GFW is a startup with no track record, no TV deal and a bunch of shows at minor league baseball parks and a couple of dates in Vegas.


You make a valid point, sort of. What GFW is, is still a mystery. However GFW will be defined by their TV deal. Either they have something verbally locked up, or are extremely close to a TV deal, or they are just very hopeful to have a TV deal after these Tapings. If they end up on a cable network, then they are immediately ahead of ROH, but if the summer ends and no TV deal, then they are just an indie hoping to get a TV deal like everyone else and worthy of all the criticism.


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



RockStarDud said:


> I kinda feel like Jeff is trying to create companies then sell them off to make some money while retaining a % of ownership so if they take off he's a rich man.


:kobe


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

According to Meltzer, D'Amore confirmed at the ROH show that they had secured a TV deal, but it just wasn't finalized. I guess he was there scouting talent? Because Meltzer also said ROH officials said contracted talent could work GFW house shows, while uncontracted talent were free to sign with GFW if they wished.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Yes he was there talking to talent.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

He talks to a lot of talent. Hopefully he doesn't spend too much money without a return. I can't see ticket sales being that good. And the only other possible money bringer is their TV deal.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Interesting stuff. Any predictions? I am predicting an international deal or maybe fight network in Canada.


----------



## Red Dead

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



My Name is Jake said:


> It's certainly going to be interesting to see. The roster doesn't look the greatest to be honest, but if booked correctly it could work. I'm pretty damn excited to see how big the promotion gets. *It goes without saying that we would all like to see some competition for the WWE!*


woah put the brakes on mate

GFW's goal should be to cement themselves as #2 promotion by the end of the year.

If Jarrett uses the same formula as TNA between 2005 and 2006 Then GFW can go places. I hope the rumours of Goldberg coming in are true as well. I feel that the promotion can go places if they hire 1 big superstar to draw the casuals in. It's vital that GFW can get people drawn in to the product with some household names and then build from there.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

That's always been tna problem, chasing wwe. Create an unique product people want too see. Tna 2003-2005 was a great product because they were putting on great shows and being different.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> That's always been tna problem, chasing wwe. Create an unique product people want too see. Tna 2003-2005 was a great product because they were putting on great shows and being different.


It also sets Lucha Underground apart.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Zayniac said:


> It also sets Lucha Underground apart.


And other companies as well including 96-until spring of 99 wcw. Look how njpw and aaa repackaged their product these last 5-10 years for the better. I think ROH has been doing a good job post Cornette.


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Red Dead said:


> woah put the brakes on mate
> 
> GFW's goal should be to cement themselves as #2 promotion by the end of the year.
> 
> If Jarrett uses the same formula as TNA between 2005 and 2006 Then GFW can go places. I hope the rumours of Goldberg coming in are true as well. I feel that the promotion can go places if they hire 1 big superstar to draw the casuals in. It's vital that GFW can get people drawn in to the product with some household names and then build from there.


saying we need competition for WWE doesn't mean, will defeat WWE. People are too quick to jump on that argument when it's not even being made when they're just trying to say creating a wrestling show that we would like to choose from OTHER than WWE. Is that wrong? Are you saying thou shalt have no other wrestling companies before WWE? Until a fan, or GFW says their goal is to compete on the same level or drive WWE out of business, YOU need to pump the brakes, because saying we need competition is not a bad thing to say and no one is implying that means dominate the industry.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Jeff Jarrett working with the LU crew tonight on ppv commentary. Interesting....... Will we be seeing LU on GFW tv?


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Well LU is an AAA spinoff of sorts, so I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> Interesting stuff. Any predictions? I am predicting an international deal or maybe fight network in Canada.


Aren't those two the same thing? :wink2:


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Sort of, still north America.

With JJ being at wrestle kingdom and Lucha world cup, GFW tapings better look phenomenal.


----------



## Mister Sinister

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

GFW having a basic cable television deal means that wrestlers will be able to charge more on the indy circuit (ROH, NJPW, etc) because they are actively seen on television (especially if GFW puts gold on their waste). So it's in the best interest of many of these indy wrestlers to sign on with GFW.

Working for TNA right now is like working in a closet. TNA can't increase your demand on the indy circuit because nobody has Destination America to see you.


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Yeah really hoping something comes from all of Jarrett's traveling. The baseball shows don't look that great, but we have no idea who's under contract with GFW exclusive and who aren't except for a select obvious few, not to mention Jarrett is still hiding some of the roster.


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



> During the match, Patron threw the Mexican flag at Jeff Jarrett and the two teased going at it. Striker calmed him down, but they are definitely teasing something between them.


That happened during Lucha Libre World Cup, ugh oh :mark:, Alberto El Patron is obviously Alberto del Rio for those unaware.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Jarrett will be the first champion?


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

:kobe


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Netflix not bidding on any live sports until 2022. 

http://awfulannouncing.com/2015/netflix-wont-bid-on-live-sports.html


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Well he is talking about big leagues like NFL ect.., they won't overpay them like networks are doing


----------



## Real Punk

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Will Jeff Crown himself GFW champion since it his company.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Wow another original smart question!! Keep it up!...


----------



## Hencheman_21

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> Netflix not bidding on any live sports until 2022.
> 
> http://awfulannouncing.com/2015/netflix-wont-bid-on-live-sports.html


So wrestling still has a chance now.


Do you guys think Jarrett will be crowned the first...tag champion.


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Jeff is not going to even wrestle at the first event. Trust me he is not going to do what happened in TNA. He is doing to be more of the boss which this time he really is and not dixie. Though im sure he will wrestle once in a while which is fully cool.


What about karl for the world title?

I wonder when they will anounce more guys on the roster and also anounce matches or the first vegas show


----------



## Hencheman_21

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Yea I agree. His ego is large but not large enough to put the belt on himself. He will wrestle, which as a name makes sense, and get involved in story lines but I think he is happy doing more behind the scenes now.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Jeff ego is that big but he just not going to have enough time to be a performer. It's him, Karen and Damore running things.


----------



## xerxesXXI

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Didn't D'Amore receive praise for his booking? What the hell did he book in TNA? Not in his indy promotion because I have no reference


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



xerxesXXI said:


> Didn't D'Amore receive praise for his booking? What the hell did he book in TNA? Not in his indy promotion because I have no reference


Post Dusty-pre Russo. X division run with Styles,Joe and Daniels. Raven title run etc.


----------



## xerxesXXI

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> Post Dusty-pre Russo. X division run with Styles,Joe and Daniels. *Raven title run etc*.



I'm on board


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

He booked I believe 3-4 months, his ppvs were really good, especially coming after the Rhodes ones...


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



shandcraig said:


> What about karl for the world title?


I want this so bad.

Machine Gun's a relatively new singles star in the States, since most of his success has been in Japan (2012 G1 Climax finalist). If GFW could find a good babyface counterpart for Karl to feud with, I'm all for Karl Anderson as GFW's top heel and champion.


----------



## Afterlife

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

.


----------



## shandcraig

Afterlife said:


> Hopefully Jeff has enough common sense now to never put his wife on screen.


As long as she's just the face spokes person that is fine .In fact she's a nice lady In that sense so why not.the wife of a owner is not allowed to be long side him as the face? Shes in the business now and if it was my company I'd want it to be family and fan interactive.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Karen is a good heel valet. She knows how to get people mad.

It would be cool if GFW showed matches that happen in NJPW,AAA and the other relationships they have. That would separate them from the rest.


----------



## shandcraig

I think the biggest selling point to make this company big.will be the world wide company feeling to it.with a world wide roster feel.

That would make the world title feel so legit and way bigger then just a American local world ttle like say wwe.

Global feel has ti be the big point


----------



## amhlilhaus

If gfw gets a halfway decent tv deal, da doesn't cancel impact we will have 4, count them 4 wrestling shows, all relatively the same size to watch.

That's what's best for business


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



amhlilhaus said:


> If gfw gets a halfway decent tv deal, da doesn't cancel impact we will have 4, count them 4 wrestling shows, all relatively the same size to watch.
> 
> That's what's best for business


Are they keeping TNA and adding ROH?


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

According to Meltzer, Jarrett was in talks with Destination America simultaneously with ROH, the ROH deal was obviously finalized first, with the news of DA apparently wanting more wrestling despite getting rid of TNA, do you think GFW might take TNA's spot? Personally I hope GFW gets on a bigger network like Spike, but I guess it can't hurt for their first few years of operations.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Financial wise, I don't ever seeing DA paying millions to a wrestling company ever again. It would be a good start up network for GFW but they would be lucky to get a couple of hundred thousands at best.


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> Financial wise, I don't ever seeing DA paying millions to a wrestling company ever again. It would be a good start up network for GFW but they would be lucky to get a couple of hundred thousands at best.


Yep, this. The entire reason ROH is on D.A., why TNA is being cancelled, and why ROH will likely be the only wrestling show on D.A. is because of cost. D.A. is paying "a lot" for TNA and not making that money back. They can now pay ROH "a little" and still get wrestling on their channel and the same amount of ad revenue sold. ROH can handle getting "a little" from D.A. because they're just sending a copy of their syndicated show which has already been paid for. If GFW had taken the ROH spot, or would want TNA's current spot, it would be for that same small amount which would not be enough to create a TV show with. Therefore ROH takes the spot. Smart move by ROH.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

From latest WON:



> Although there are rumors to the contrary, Scott Hall was pulled from Global Force Wrestling as soon as the first TMZ story broke last week and that was the reason, not anything else. As best we can tell, there is no television deal in place. It appears they are looking at the idea of using the Jim Ross/Chael Sonnen duo as the announcers, and keep in mind Ross has no deal and I'm hearing Sonnen, while at their press conference and doing videos and all, hasn't actually signed his deal either. The idea is to use their names to help get a television deal and get a better price and use that television money to pay them. In the end, it's the same deal as it's been from the start, everything as far as success or failure depends on getting a television deal. GFW has added a show on 7/9 at the minor league ballpark in Appleton, WI.


They actually added 4 more grand slam shows.


----------



## AEA

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Zayniac said:


> Are they keeping TNA and adding ROH?


Depends really, apparently DA problem is that the ratings and money from advertisements doesn't justify the cost of keeping TNA. So in theory if things improve will likely be kept if not, they won't. 

Same goes for ROH, if they do well they'll be kept on, if they don't, they won't.


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I bet GFW will work close with the Lucha roster which is huge. Since Jeff has a good relationship with AAA it makes sense. 

I do feel that GFW in time will get big and pass Lucha sadly but since his model is global diverse roster. This could be so epic with so much good talent in time.


----------



## boxing1836

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

jr and chael sonnen on commentary? amazing


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



> One-On-One With Jeff Jarrett
> 
> by BLAKE MITCHAMORE
> 
> On Tuesday, I had the chance to talk one-on-one with Jeff Jarrett. He’s currently busy promoting the upcoming TV tapings for GFW in July. He is traveling around the country as a part of GFW’s Grand Slam Tour of minor league baseball parks.
> 
> Q. The current wrestling landscape has many options for the fans to consume with WWE, TNA, Lucha Underground and ROH all holding Television contracts. Where does GFW fit in to that market place and how will they differentiate themselves from everyone else?
> 
> Jarrett: Everyone has his or her niche. When we go to Las Vegas in July and start producing content, you will see ours. Everyone has a different vibe and different feel. I can’t wait for the world to see Global Force Wrestling.
> 
> Q. Does the “rumored” problems of TNA with their current TV partner have any affect on GFW and it’s business model when it comes to TV?
> 
> Jarrett: As a business you have to focus on matters at hand. That doesn’t affect it one-way or the other. I wish them nothing but the best, but you don’t know what’s truth and what’s a rumor. I wish them all the luck in the world as they transition to Wednesday nights.
> 
> Q. The hardcore wrestling fan or the “IWC” will almost certainly give GFW a shot because they love to consume wrestling. What will GFW do to attract the casual fan to the product?
> 
> Jarrett: This day and age you have to be super interactive. Being in touch with your fan base on a daily basis isn’t good enough; it’s on an hourly basis now. Professional wrestling produced at a very high level is something that has always attracted not just wrestling fans but casual fans as well. The product has to be in touch and in tune with today’s world and it has to be compelling. It doesn’t matter whether you are talking about the Stanley Cup, World Series or latest Hollywood action movie. At the end of the day it has to be compelling with compelling characters. Compelling content and compelling characters will always cut through and resonate with the fans.
> 
> Q. You have guys like The Bullet Club and Davey Boy Smith Jr. on your roster that has made their name in Japan. Is it your intent to bring that Japanese “strong” or “stiff” style to the states on a regular basis?
> 
> Jarrett: Yes, there will be an element of New Japan Pro Wrestling but it will be just one element. We have relationships with different promotions on five different continents. The Bullet Club is the hottest faction in all of professional wrestling right now and we are ready to kick things off with those guys because they resonate with the wrestling audience.
> 
> Q. The GFW roster has a lot of fantastic performers but they may not have “Star” power to the casual fan. The name Jeff Jarrett brings that star or drawing power, will we see you in the ring for GFW?
> 
> Jarrett: My in-ring days are definitely coming to a screeching halt. I am spending 99% of time in getting the brand out there and promoting brand awareness. I will not be part of the active roster. In my opinion, there is only guy in the game today that directly sells hard tickets and that’s John Cena. Everybody else out there is a part of a brand. What I want to focus on is getting a great mix of names and “no-names”. I want to put out a fresh product and let that speak for itself.
> 
> Q. When I look out at the wrestling landscape right now there is one guy that may not sell tickets but his name does have some mainstream appeal. Is Jim Ross going to be calling the action for GFW?
> 
> Jarrett: STAY TUNED MY FRIEND STAY TUNED! He is without question the greatest wrestling announcer of all time. He has no peers. It spoke for itself on Wrestle Kingdom 9 when he took that event to another level in my opinion. He and I both have gone on record that we are interested. Stay Tuned and you’ll see what happens.
> 
> Q. Being a big MMA fan, I am very familiar with the exploits of Chael Sonnen. For the wrestling fans that may not know much about Chael, what does he bring to GFW?
> 
> Jarrett: Right out front he brings PASSION. Chael has a passion for life, he brought and intensity and passion to his MMA career. When he sat down before the press conference in Vegas it was very apparent just how in-tune he is with not only GFW, but also the current wrestling landscape. I’m excited to have him on board because of that; he’s highly engaged and very charismatic.
> 
> For the end of our interview, Jeff and I did some word association. I gave Jeff a name in the professional wrestling world and asked for his first thoughts right off the top of his head.
> 
> Vince McMahon- “Brilliant. No one has ever marketed professional wrestling like Vince has and his track record speaks for itself”
> 
> Hulk Hogan- “Longest Run. He was main eventing in 1982 and he is still a part of WrestleMania in 2015. He is definitely the Cal Ripken or Lou Gehrig of professional wrestling.”
> 
> Dixie Carter- “Great Family, Not a very nice lady.”
> 
> Sting- “Great Guy, I love him to death. I’ve had a lot of intense battles with him on a professional level. On a personal, level he is a standup guy. It’s hard to find his kind of integrity in this business.”
> 
> Vince Russo- “Very creative mind. That could be his best asset and maybe his worst asset at the same time.”
> 
> Stone Cold Steve Austin- “He defined the era in which professional wrestling was the hottest it’s ever been”
> 
> Roaddog- “ Love Him. I couldn’t be more proud of where he’s at today. He will tell you that he’s had the highest of the highs and the lowest of the lows. To see where he’s at today, I couldn’t be more proud to call him a friend of mine.”
> 
> Daniel Bryan- “The definition of an underdog succeeding to incredible heights. Daniel shows you that in the end hard work does pay off.”
> 
> CM Punk- “I have mad respect for the guy because he is following his heart and his passion. Win, Lose or Draw he is already a winner in MMA in my mind because he is following his passion.”
> 
> Jay Lethal- “Love the guy! From Day 1 when I met Jay, I thought he was money. I don’t think that he has been given the proper freedom to showcase his creativity. The sky is the limit for Jay and I think he is about to step into his true prime”
> 
> Kevin Owens- “The definition of luck is when preparation meets opportunity. He’s been prepared now he’s getting the opportunity. Congrats to the guy.”
> 
> Samoa Joe- “The cream always rises to the top and there is no doubt in my mind Joe will get to the top of NXT if he’s not already there. Joe is a unique talent whose ability and in-ring talent sets him apart. I wish him nothing but the best. I think he will have a huge future with WWE.
> 
> Jeff will be throwing out the first pitch in Lake County, Ohio right outside of Cleveland Friday night. He will also be in Knoxville, Tennessee on Saturday night throwing out the first pitch as a part of the GFW Grand Slam Tour. If you are in either one these areas head out and support Jeff and GFW.


Jarrett Interview

New Jeff Jarrett interview, he gave some good information, I think his comments on Bullet Club kind of confirmed that they can work TV. That Dixie Carter burial is just perfect :lmao, so much for them being on good terms.


----------



## shandcraig

Dixie carter , not a very nice lady.gahaha burn. 

That seems obvious even from a fan's perspective

North American casual fans don't know bullet club. So a entire new run can happen. 

Seems like he wants to promote this ti the mass and not a hard core only market.smart


----------



## jtbest

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I've read that Jim Cornette will be in GFW that outta be interesting


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

He seemed to strongly hint at JR being signed, if JR actually has signed with GFW that's already a greenlight for them to be on TV :banderas.


----------



## David Klein

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

The Bullet Club is awesome, but the leader of the Bullet Club is not yet signed how can you go with it without AJ?


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Apparently they can't afford AJ right now, and Jarrett is looking for more backers to possibly do so. They teased El Patron coming in at the AAA World Cup though, so that's something I suppose.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

If they can somehow get AJ or Alberto, then you've got your probable face of the company right there and you're all set. That's really the only thing I think that's missing here, is THE top guy. There's a lot of other good core roster members, but no one really jumps out at you as the one guy people wanna come and see. 

Also not sure if I saw this posted, but they added more tour dates:










I'm less than two hours from Harrisburg and then they run Richmons the next night. I'd love to go to either show if the lineup is good enough. (Y)


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Lol so much for them being on good terms.

Another swing and a miss for the lunatic fringe at mecca.


----------



## xsw

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Vic said:


> Apparently they can't afford AJ right now, and Jarrett is looking for more backers to possibly do so. *They teased El Patron coming in* at the AAA World Cup though, so that's something I suppose.


They didn't, Jarrett said he won't be in working GFW in-ring.

They tease Jeff jobbing his hair in AAA.:grin2:


----------



## Corey

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



xsw said:


> They didn't, Jarrett said he won't be in working GFW in-ring.



:frown2:


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



xsw said:


> They didn't, Jarrett said he won't be in working GFW in-ring.
> 
> They tease Jeff jobbing his hair in AAA.:grin2:


And that means they didn't tease Patron coming in :kobe. You do know that AAA & GFW have a talent exchange correct?


----------



## shandcraig

So I think the logo on the tshirt is sharp and looks half old school slash modern.all those photos and videos at the baseball game look pretty professional and fun fan interactive. 

It's amamzing what free marketing u can get.so why the hell has tna not done anything hardly like this in 13 years.

This companies going to do well.in time of course


http://globalforcewrestling.com/jef...ear-during-cbs-sports-milbs-game-of-the-week/


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Cryme Time and King MO teasing to join the force on Twitter..


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Hope mo means interest from Spike.


----------



## David Klein

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Meltzer is reporting that GFW hopes Ross and Sonnen gets global force a TV deal, but neither guy is under contract. They hope to pay them with part of the TV contract money.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

The actual piece :

As best we can tell, there is no television deal in place. It appears they are looking at the idea of using the Jim Ross/Chael Sonnen duo as the announcers, and keep in mind Ross has no deal and I'm hearing Sonnen, while at their press conference and doing videos and all, hasn't actually signed his deal either. The idea is to use their names to help get a television deal and get a better price and use that television money to pay them.


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

If GFW actually gets JR and asks him to do talent relations as well as creative, then they're already on their way to becoming the new number 2 imo. What network interested in wrestling wouldn't want JR calling their promotion's matches? Let alone having Chael Sonnen doing commentary.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Well the jr sonnen duo is definitely a big help while gfw is negotiating a TV deal.


----------



## Hencheman_21

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Putting the cart before the horse could be dangerous. I would hope Jarrett gets them to sign a contract that states once GFW gets the money they would be locked in to do commentary. Otherwise you run the risk of pissing off your TV partner.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I don't think tv networks will make a deal because Sonnen or Ross announcing. If JJ is banking on that, GFW have a long way to go.


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

He switched the website logo to this. I like it with all the glam around it haha.But i do admit that when it does not have the nice globe in the background. The word logo on its own looks odd with having Wrestling be so small. Im not sure why they made the wrestling part small compared to the rest. 

Maybe he wants to sorta have the slogan be " Global Force" im sure on shows wrestlers will probably just throw those 2 words back and force instead of saying all 3.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

That is a much better logo.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Really much better logo!


----------



## Corey

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Really enjoy both the new logo and website design. Much improved.


----------



## S.MACK

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Like the new logo(Y)


----------



## shandcraig

So you guys rather they don't use the detailed globe behind the logo? Like this?

I like em both but the detailed globe makes it feel more of a deal

http://www.wearewrestling.net/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/global-force-wrestling-gfw.jpg


Ps what's the app for this site called again? Virtual something?


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Vertical Sports


----------



## Hencheman_21

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Maybe DA did not want the globe as it took focus away from America lol.


----------



## xgetitawayx

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

The globe part of the logo was AWFUL. Much, much more pleasing to the eye now.

I'm hoping they'll announce some CA shows soon. Has anyone heard any rumblings?


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

im surprised people dont like the globe haha.

So hes changed the website and every media site to that logo. Either way he has changed the logo with the globe in the background twice. The latest one he has been using on everything and promoting with those tshirts.

I wonder if hes now going away with the globe in the background logo.

Its funny GFW is being promoted better then TNA.


----------



## Vic Capri

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



> My in-ring days are definitely coming to a screeching halt. I am spending 99% of time in getting the brand out there and promoting brand awareness. I will not be part of the active roster.


He had to be champion to get TNA over and it worked. Jarrett not being physically involved will be a greater challenge to GFW taking off. 

- Vic


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Vic Capri said:


> He had to be champion to get TNA over and it worked. Jarrett not being physically involved will be a greater challenge to GFW taking off.
> 
> - Vic



This logic makes no sense ? Why does he have to be a wrestler to help take the company off ? In fact thats the last thing the company needs to worry about. The company needs to worry about someone with a great vision that is focused on launching this full force with every aspect thought through. Jeff is that guy and is doing so .So i feel GFW has much potential because i think he knows how to do this. Hell they have been promoting it very well and better then many wrestling brands bigger then them. 

So key he is getting out in the media and being very fan friendly. Out at family friendly events.


----------



## Vic Capri

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



> This logic makes no sense ? Why does he have to be a wrestler to help take the company off ?


Because he was the biggest name on the roster during his previous company's foundation.

- Vic


----------



## shandcraig

Vic Capri said:


> This logic makes no sense ? Why does he have to be a wrestler to help take the company off ?
> 
> 
> 
> Because he was the biggest name on the roster during his previous company's foundation.
> 
> - Vic
Click to expand...

Maybe so and it made sense then.doesnt make sense now.he has to focus on running this company well.of you hsve all the talent in the world and yor ran to shit, u will fail.wcw is an example of that.

He's doing an amazing job from a business point so far.promotong it well and he needs to tan as the company owner begin the scenes.


----------



## S.MACK

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



shandcraig said:


> im surprised people dont like the globe haha.
> 
> So hes changed the website and every media site to that logo. Either way he has changed the logo with the globe in the background twice. The latest one he has been using on everything and promoting with those tshirts.
> 
> I wonder if hes now going away with the globe in the background logo.
> 
> Its funny GFW is being promoted better then TNA.


Yep but that's not hard when even they haven't worked out if they're called impact wrestling, TNA wrestling, TNA, or IMPACT


----------



## shandcraig

S.MACK said:


> shandcraig said:
> 
> 
> 
> im surprised people dont like the globe haha.
> 
> So hes changed the website and every media site to that logo. Either way he has changed the logo with the globe in the background twice. The latest one he has been using on everything and promoting with those tshirts.
> 
> I wonder if hes now going away with the globe in the background logo.
> 
> Its funny GFW is being promoted better then TNA.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep but that's not hard when even they haven't worked out if they're called impact wrestling, TNA wrestling, TNA, or IMPACT
Click to expand...


Tna is the company impact is the show.the issue is they market everything under impact wrestling.which is stupid since the belts are called tna.so the belts now have zero value.

If u say yoir canu is tna just like wwe I'd the company and your belts called tna. 8ts an absolute must to market thst name always.yet they don't at all and it DE values tna name and impact. 

Yes tna is the name but the company has serious identity issues. Plus they have 3 different tna logos on the belts.pretty sad.


----------



## 304418

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



shandcraig said:


> Tna is the company impact is the show.the issue is they market everything under impact wrestling.which is stupid since the belts are called tna.so the belts now have zero value.
> 
> If u say yoir canu is tna just like wwe I'd the company and your belts called tna. 8ts an absolute must to market thst name always.yet they don't at all and it DE values tna name and impact.
> 
> Yes tna is the name but the company has serious identity issues. Plus they have 3 different tna logos on the belts.pretty sad.


They should have made Impact Wrestling the company & brand name, and the TNA name refer to the governing body when it came to the belts. It’s not a new concept in wrestling; NJPW and NOAH both do this with the IWGP and GHC belts, respectively, plus the early days of TNA used the NWA belt. Plus, in the case of TNA, it would have played into their previous history with the NWA belt, and they could have had old school wrestlers like the Von Erichs be the authority figures on occasion, saying that they were on the Board of Directors or something like that to bring legitimacy to the concept.

I knew from the moment that the company failed to fully rename and rebrand themselves in their reboot earlier this year and were calling their tv show Impact Wrestling, but were still using the TNA name for their PPV and tv specials like TNA Lockdown instead of Impact Wrestling presents Lockdown, their reboot was going to run into problems, and sure enough they have with the Destination America controversy.

I don't think Jarrett will run into the same problems as TNA. He seems to be doing things in a much smarter way and I am slowly gaining confidence in GFW because of it.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

For the folks that jokingly (or seriously) are saying that Jarrett should wrestle or will book himself as Champion:






*Jeff Jarrett’s on-camera involvement in GFW*

“Minimal. I’m the promoter and the stars are going to shine, the athletes are going to shine, that’s what 99.9 percent of my time is geared toward as it relates to my professional side of things is promoting this brand, creating brand awareness and putting these athletes on a stage that they haven’t been before and letting their ability speak for themselves.”

from pwponderings.com


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Jack Evans 187 said:


> For the folks that jokingly (or seriously) are saying that Jarrett should wrestle or will book himself as Champion:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jeff Jarrett’s on-camera involvement in GFW*
> 
> “Minimal. I’m the promoter and the stars are going to shine, the athletes are going to shine, that’s what 99.9 percent of my time is geared toward as it relates to my professional side of things is promoting this brand, creating brand awareness and putting these athletes on a stage that they haven’t been before and letting their ability speak for themselves.”
> 
> from pwponderings.com




Everything he said is what will build a big successful company. Not him stepping in the ring. He seems very in tuned to focusing on every behind the scenes aspect.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Tyrus has pulled out

Karen buried dixie on twitter


----------



## Fighter Daron

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Not a big loss.


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

He has many more roster announcements anyways. Dixie is bringing the grave right to her own company. Its amazing how much bad press has come out of her bad business perspective.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Am I still on the TNA section? With all the complaining about Dixie it sure seems like it.

I can't wait to see where GFW ends up!

Hopefully not where Kurt Angle would say, "in a body bag"!


----------



## shandcraig

WesternFilmGuy said:


> Am I still on the TNA section? With all the complaining about Dixie it sure seems like it.
> 
> I can't wait to see where GFW ends up!
> 
> Hopefully not where Kurt Angle would say, "in a body bag"!



Jeff sounds very in tuned eith how media is given to us. So I'm very interested in how we end up getting the show.in the interview a guy brought up netflix. Of course that might be hard who knows


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

How is ticket sales going for the tv taping?


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Scott Steiner? Huh? Active wrestler? Hmmm....


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Troll somewhere else Western.


----------



## xerxesXXI

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Big yes to scotty steiner, in any capacity!

What did karen say about dixie?


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Vic said:


> Troll somewhere else Western.


He's a nice dude, just a rough timne to be a TNA fan, that's it...

Karen wrote on her twitter:

"Sounds like someone is throwing a temper tantrum in Nashville. Oh you can't control the world darlin!"


----------



## David Klein

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WesternFilmGuy said:


> Scott Steiner? Huh? Active wrestler? Hmmm....


Steiner is awesome and will cut epic promos and be a Jtts like he was in TNA.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

On a potential UK expansion:

"I had a very exciting call last Thursday morning specifically about the
UK, that’s all I’m going to tell you. Obviously it’s a massive, very
educated professional wrestling market. If you’re launching a brand you
cannot ignore the United Kingdom when it comes to professional wrestling."


:millhouse


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

This could lead to something really interesting!


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Jeff Jarrett talks GFW future, TV, UK market

Wednesday, 03 June 2015 09:13

(credit to Adam Davey (twitter - @v2wrestlingshow) on the v2wrestling.com
podcast)

The v2wrestling podcast interviewed Jeff Jarrett where he talks
about the future for GWF, his vision, the roster and the platform he is
considering.. The audio can be listened to here
-http://v2wrestling.com/5/post/2015/06/the-big-v2-interview-jeff-jarrett.html

Highlights are here:

On booking certain talents from other promotions:

"It’s going to be very interesting. Scheduling is going to be a unique set
of circumstances but it’s all part of the business and, quite frankly, it
does excite me because when you don’t have the same wrestlers show after
show, it gives it a sense of freshness and a sense of anything can happen.
It harkens me back to many moons ago and as time rolls on, when you have
certain members of the roster come and go back in the Attitude Era. It was
who’s going to show up on Nitro and I want to see who they’re going to
wrestle. So I believe it brings a real sense of what’s going to happen
next and who’s going to show up next, and I think that brings excitement
to the fans."

How many shows is GFW going to tape in Las Vegas:

"It’s a work in progress. Jim Ross wrote online a couple of weeks ago and
talked about 13 one-hour episodes, and that’s one of probably three to
four options that we have. I also read another blog that said we're going
to do three 3-hour specials on the three Fridays that we’re there in July,
August and October. Then I heard even crazier that we’re going to do a
live 3-hour special. So there’s a lot of options on the table. The
uniqueness of this is that the best decision has to be made not only for
the United States market but for our international discussions as well. We
are global; we set out to do that from Day 1 to be a global brand and I’m
going to stand behind it. I want this content that we’re going to shoot to
be seen by as many eyeballs as they possibly can, so that factors into the
decision in multiple ways."

His approach to storylines in GFW:

"A lot of people ask, How are you going to be different? In Global Force
Wrestling, it goes without saying that there are storylines in
professional wrestling. We don’t want to write stories, we want to
document them. Because every professional wrestler truly has a story
behind their life, has a story behind where they've come from. To me, the
storylines have already started, if you want to call it that. There's
talent coming from countries from around the world and the story is
they’re going to be on the first ever Global Force Wrestling show, and
there’s a pretty unique set of circumstances in and up to that."

His vision compared to other promotions:

"I am a professional wrestler, but those days are coming to a halt and I’m
much more of a promoter nowadays. We all have a story on how we got to
where we’re at and why we want to do what we do. Why do we want to
professional wrestle? What makes us tick? Do we want to become champion?
What does our girlfriend, wife or kids think about it and what are the
hardships we go through in our daily lives? That’s real, and that’s what I
believe the fanbase wants to dial into because we’re all so much more
connected than we were years ago. You know what I did yesterday probably
better than I did because of the world of social media."

Did he talk to Samoa Joe about joining GFW:

"Me and Joe, how long has our relationship been, 10 years? We continue to
have text exchanges. What a unique talent if you remember when he came in
to TNA – he had a real streak and success abroad. He knew where he was
headed, and I couldn't be happier for the guy because he's going to show
the world that he's going to kill 'em [in WWE]. I think his biggest and
brightest days are in front of him and it's going to come a lot quicker
than the world thought. He was never on the table [for GFW], ever."

Who to look out for on the GFW roster:

"Andrew Everett and Chuck Taylor are phenomenal talents, The New Heavenly
Bodies are very good. The Tate Twins are young kids out of Knoxville;
they’ve got a couple of years to go but it’s like every great tag team,
whether it’s the Midnight Express or the Rockers, they started somewhere.
Everybody that I’m mentioning has one thing in common and that’s sort of
the prerequisite to be on a Global Force Wrestling card – and that’s
passion. They have a real passion for this business. Thea Trinidad is a
girl who started several years ago, lost her father in the tragic 9/11
attacks, and that was her inspiration to become a professional wrestler.
Now here we are several years later and she’s coming into her own. All you
have to do is go to our website and if you see a name on there that you’re
not quite familiar with, put their name in YouTube and you’ll see it. The
independent talent pool – the free agent talent pool – is as wide as it’s
ever been. I was in the UK several weeks ago and I witnessed it firsthand,
so professional wrestling around the globe is very healthy."

His thoughts on the future of GFW:

"I believe WWE, and I’ve witnessed this firsthand over the last 10 years,
they’re the heavyweight. They’re the only heavyweight, quite frankly, in
that they have 80-90 percent market share. It is a real uphill battle to
create market share. TNA, Ring of Honor, Lucha Underground, New Japan,
AAA, House of Hardcore – there's multiple promotions out there that I
believe if we all collectively have a loose working relationship, that we
can begin to break into that market share. The fact of the matter is that
WWE does sports entertainment and they do it bigger and better than
anybody has ever done and ever will do it. Global Force Wrestling is going
to focus on being the very best professional wrestling organization that
we can possibly become, and be very engaging and interactive on an hourly
basis. That’s really our mission statement."

Would he consider airing GFW on Wednesdays or a different night:

"We live in a world of DVR, in that on demand viewing takes precedent over
everything. Ring of Honor is going to be airing a show on Wednesday nights
that was seen on syndicated markets three or four days before, and you can
see their show online. TNA is airing their show on Wednesday nights. Yes,
the live element always trumps all of that but in the world of on demand
viewing in North America, specifically the United States having the
Wednesday night battle, it’s a much bigger world than that. Do I have a
preference for a night? Not really. I don’t think it would make a lot of
sense to go on Wednesday nights, unless it’s in a block. That’s where I
think Ring of Honor and TNA are going to help each other, because a rising
tide raises all the ships. But that’s a three hour block so you add
another hour and that's four hours and that may be a little too long. I
don’t think it really matters but if you’re nailing me down to one night,
I would say Tuesday."

His plans for TV or online distribution:

"We have had discussions with multiple streaming services with obviously
many, many networks in trying to fit the very best fit. The world has
changed. Netflix, specifically House of Cards, is a real game changer in
how successful it is. There are 62 million people and growing that pay 10
bucks a month for Netflix, and that’s just one of the streaming services.
So cable television in the United States is at a real crossroads because
premium, compelling content with compelling characters has never been more
prevalent, specifically live event programming. So it’s an exciting time
to really look at all the different options for distribution."

On a potential UK expansion:

"I had a very exciting call last Thursday morning specifically about the
UK, that’s all I’m going to tell you. Obviously it’s a massive, very
educated professional wrestling market. If you’re launching a brand you
cannot ignore the United Kingdom when it comes to professional wrestling."


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Cool interview by Gallows:

an interview with the v2 Wrestling Podcast, Doc Gallows spoke about Global Force Wrestling and the possibility of signing with Destination America. Here are highlights:

On Global Force Wrestling: “I think everybody is excited. I think this is going to be a unique experience not only for the wrestlers but for the wrestling fans because you’re going to see guys from so many different styles and genres. It’s exciting. Las Vegas is the fight capital of the world and I think us broadcasting from the Orleans casino – it gives it a unique big fight feel. I think this is a brand new concept with a lot of fresh faces and guys who have gone and done some really cool stuff. Now you’re going to see them all under one banner, under Global Force Wrestling. I think that’s why global was such a good name for this thing because when you look at all these companies from all these places all over the world, I think that Jeff Jarrett has a great plan set up for not only the wrestlers but for the wrestling fans.”

On the partnership between Global Force and New Japan: “I’ve worked with Jeff previously in Ring Ka King and then in TNA. Jeff has his finger on the pulse in the wrestling business. He knew how hot New Japan had gotten and he knew how hot the Bullet Club had gotten, so he was coming to Japan trying to cut the deal for Global Force and New Japan to partner up. And in doing so, we saw the opportunity and we actually put Jeff in the Bullet Club with us. This Global Force thing, not a lot has been released to the public because I think Jeff has tried to keep up the mystique up about it. It was meticulous planning, months and months before Jeff ever landed on the ground in Japan. He basically came over to seal the deal, especially with Global Force bringing the Wrestle Kingdom pay-per-view to America for the first time. Letting the American audience see what we’re doing in Japan, I think, was a big deal. The pay-per-view turned out great and that was a great starting point.”

On if GFW has a TV deal: “I just know this. Jeff is working diligently on the best way to broadcast this thing. As far as the channel or what the outlet is, I don’t know but I know he’s talking to all the heavyweights in the broadcasting business. I think we’re going to have a good landing. That’s reflective of what’s going on with the business right now. In America, for example, there is more wrestling on TV now than there has been in 30 years. You’ve got Lucha Underground, TNA, WWE, Ring of Honor getting a new deal, and New Japan has got a deal now in America too. It’s a good time for wrestling fans and I think Jeff is right on the pulse with that with Global Force.”

On if GFW signs with Destination America: “That’s kind of a joke among the boys because we’re like, everybody is just jumping on Destination America. I think Destination America sees wrestling as a positive by carrying two shows. I don’t know what’s going on between TNA and Ring of Honor, because I do work some dates with Ring of Honor as well and I was in TNA, but I think it’s pretty substantial that you’ve got two different wrestling companies on the same channel right now. That’s probably historic in some fashion.”

On if wrestling is more popular now than it was 10 years ago: “Yeah, absolutely. You don’t want to say revolution because that term has gotten worn out in wrestling, but it’s almost like a renaissance where I still do some independent dates in America and you see these buildings are full. It’s just a great time for everybody who likes wrestling – the guys performing in the ring and the fans who like to watch it. I think that our generation has got the buzz going again. It’s a cool thing because I remember 10 years ago, a lot of the powers-that-be and a lot of these companies thought that our generation was going to be the downfall of the entire business. So we kind of turned around and proved them wrong.”

On his time in the Aces and Eights as the Director of Chaos: “What was so fun about TNA – I only spent a year in TNA – was working with all of my buddies. Mike Knox is one of my very best friends in the world. Garett is a good buddy of mine, and Wes. I didn’t know Bubba and Devon so well, but I got real close to Devon and D’Lo. It was a good group of guys and we were all having fun and we all spanned different generations in the wrestling business. It was cool thing for the little short period of time that it had. It was smart on their part too, like the Sons of Anarchy getting so popular on American TV and everything, to basically do a spin-off gimmick of that. It worked well; you had these big rugged biker-looking dudes, so it was cool.”

On how he directs chaos: “Oh man, you just gotta be able to channel your chaos in all different directions. It’s funny because Eric Bischoff wanted me to be DOC. D’Lo is my buddy and he goes, well, DOC is cool because he’s the Director of Chaos. But then there was like two weeks where the commentators and I were confused because someone told them to call me the Director of Chaos and then someone said no, don’t do that, only call him DOC. I don’t know, I guess there ended up being a little argument over it or whatever. The Director of Chaos is probably one of my least remembered names because nobody thinks of the DOC as me, so I appreciate the love on that.”

On the success of the Bullet Club in New Japan: “I think the one thing we have on our side is being that we’re a Japanese based company, we’re allowed to drive the car a little more than some of the American based companies where everything is written and spelled out for you. Some people get what we’re doing. They get the wink when we steal everything, they get what it is. If we were doing the Bullet Club in, say, WWE we wouldn”t be allowed to do all that stuff, so I think people can tell we’re having fun and we literally do whatever the hell we want to. I think people enjoy watching us because they can see what we’re doing and maybe some of their favorite wrestlers in the other companies aren”t allowed to express themselves the way that the Bullet Club is. So as long as we don’t overrun it with 25 guys that don’t have the credential or skillset to be in there, I think we’ll be okay for a good long while.”

On who he wants to wrestle in GFW: “I’ve been in the ring with Chris Masters and Shelton Benjamin in WWE and I would welcome the opportunity to do it again. What I’m excited about is that there are a lot of guys I don’t know. Because I’ve been in this company or that company, and they’re from somewhere that I’ve never been to before. I think that’s what’s so unique about this, you’re going to see matches that are truly first time out of the gate and it’s such a big mix of styles. It’s going to be really cool for the fans and for the guys too. Anytime that you’re dancing for the first time, it’s always exciting to try to captivate the audience and I think Jeff is onto a good idea with that.”


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Thank you, WBS. You are to this forum what AJ Styles was to TNA. Keep it up


----------



## shandcraig

I still feel he may Land something with Netflix.its the best ling term option.better then spike. 

He sounds keen on going digital compared to a network.its the wave of now and the future.

I mean he would just get a salary per episode.no different then house of cards.a weekly wrestling show om netflix would easily get huge ratings. 

Netflix has been trying to get into sports and this is the best way to start.

Imagine weekly show then ppv like events live on netflix Sunday or even better make its big events happen on Saturdays and be different. Like how boxing and if does


----------



## Corey

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I haven't read into the any of the TV deal news or interviews about it, but Netflix would get a (Y) from me. Unlike Destination America, the El Rey Network, and the Sinclair broadcasting stations, I actually have access to it.  Not sure how likely it is, but I'd be cool with it. I've heard other people mention Spike and CMT in here? I at least have those channels too. :lol


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Netflix said they don't want sports until 2022.


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Jarrett confirmed in the interview I linked that he was in talks with Netflix and other streaming services, so maybe Netflix isn't including pro wrestling in their 2022 rule?


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I don't think he said he was in talks with them. Let me check

Edit: He said he was in talks with multiple streaming services. He then said how Netflix was a game changer. Not exactly but we'll see.


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I really think something like Netflix is the way to go for an upstart national promotion. Hopefully they can at least get a rerun deal going.


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Vic said:


> I really think something like Netflix is the way to go for an upstart national promotion. Hopefully they can at least get a rerun deal going.




I mean no reason why netflix cant do a short pilot test serious to see how it goes and pay lower. If it does well they can sign them for longer and pay properly.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WesternFilmGuy said:


> Scott Steiner? Huh? Active wrestler? Hmmm....


Steiner's the biggest draw in this company


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Vic said:


> Jarrett confirmed in the interview I linked that he was in talks with Netflix and other streaming services, so maybe Netflix isn't including pro wrestling in their 2022 rule?


Im pretty sure that 2022 rule is acutely about the insane contracts networks have with sports. Its a nonstop money making market. So networks want it as long as possible. Huge blow for them to lose it to netflix.So probably long term contracts.


----------



## famicommander

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



SHIRLEY said:


> Steiner's the biggest draw in this company


He's certainly the biggest name (save Jarrett), but I don't know how many people are going to pay to see Scott Steiner wrestle in 2015. He wasn't a particularly big draw for TNA.

Not that I don't enjoy Steiner.


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Steiner is like 52, I doubt he's actually wrestling, I'd say his role is more similar to that of Jim Duggan's, as a promoter/on air personality most likely.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Steiner's a much bigger name than Jarrett


----------



## Corey

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I feel like there's something wrong if people are tuning into a wrestling show in 2015 because of Jeff Jarrett & Scott Steiner. :lol


----------



## famicommander

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



SHIRLEY said:


> Steiner's a much bigger name than Jarrett


Based on what, exactly?

What is the criteria? Because looking at TNA's numbers, neither of them have been particularly big attendance, TV ratings, or PPV draws since they stopped working for WCW/WWF. 

Steiner has pretty much always been a tag team wrestler, a chaser of IC/US/TV title caliber singles belts, or a member of an NWO-like group. Between the major promotions (WWF/WCW/TNA/ECW/AAA/NJPW) Steiner was only World champ once. Jarrett has been a singles main eventer and 11x world champ in TNA, WCW, and AAA.

And Jarrett founded two promotions, both of which Steiner followed him to.


----------



## famicommander

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Vic said:


> Steiner is like 52, I doubt he's actually wrestling, I'd say his role is more similar to that of Jim Duggan's, as a promoter/on air personality most likely.


Sting is 56, Kane is 48, Taker is 50, Thunder Liger is 50.

Flair is like 476.

Steiner will probably wrestle.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



shandcraig said:


> Im pretty sure that 2022 rule is acutely about the insane contracts networks have with sports. Its a nonstop money making market. So networks want it as long as possible. Huge blow for them to lose it to netflix.So probably long term contracts.


Exactly. They stated that don't want overpay the major leagues like NFL ect.. So pro wrestling would be a different story.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Jarrett stated that he's not going to be a full time wrestler anymore and Steiner is scheduled to do meet and greet with fans prior to a grand slam show..


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

For the love of God, just give Steiner a live mic.

He might bury the entire roster, but it'll be worth it.


----------



## Afterlife

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Steiner gets double the amount of web traffic via Google. It's the only metric that matters and Jarrett doesn't even move the needle. 

The embryonic "Lucha Underground" brand is currently equally as popular as the "Jeff Jarrett" brand name. I'm talking about the real world of business marketing here. Not any given mark's personal biases or fake title belts.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Jeff Jarrett was the best NWO champion. Enough said...


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

So let's back to reality :

Kevin Matthews and Kongo Kong are replacing Tyrus which was scheduled to face Moose on two occasions. Anybody knows them?


----------



## Corey

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WBS said:


> So let's back to reality :
> 
> Kevin Matthews and Kongo Kong are replacing Tyrus which was scheduled to face Moose on two occasions. Anybody knows them?


I've seen Kong's face on a lot of indy show posters and I know he works regularly for IWA Mid South, but I have no idea what to expect from him. He looks like he could either be awesome or terrible. :lol


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Jack Evans 187 said:


> I've seen Kong's face on a lot of indy show posters and I know he works regularly for IWA Mid South, but I have no idea what to expect from him. He looks like he could either be awesome or terrible. :lol


Yep, my same reaction!


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

AJ Styles joined Inside The Ropes radio show yesterday. Here are the highlights:

Would he go to Global Force Wrestling:

I think that there's definitely an opening, it's just finding an opening in the schedule. That's the biggest problem we've come across is my schedule is so full that it's hard to fit me in. That's the problem we're having right now. I always stay busy but I'd say it's only a matter of time before I show up in Global Force.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WBS said:


> AJ Styles joined Inside The Ropes radio show yesterday. Here are the highlights:
> 
> Would he go to Global Force Wrestling:
> 
> I think that there's definitely an opening, it's just finding an opening in the schedule. That's the biggest problem we've come across is my schedule is so full that it's hard to fit me in. That's the problem we're having right now. I always stay busy but I'd say it's only a matter of time before I show up in Global Force.


:mark:

Come to Harrisburg or Richmond AJ!


----------



## shandcraig

It's good to know that AJ has his head on straight.kmowa it's not just the money with TNA.people don't wanna work with dixie.


AJ is no longer on much American exposed. Which is sad since he finally be a me bad ass on his way out if tna.

So I could see him being huge in gfw


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

So we can now put those rumors about money issue between aj and gfw wrestling..


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



shandcraig said:


> It's good to know that AJ has his head on straight.kmowa it's not just the money with TNA.people don't wanna work with dixie.


Can we please stop with this insulting Dixie crap in a GFW thread that has no relation. It really makes you out to be a snob who insults shit for no reason.


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

If you don't like it then leave the fucking thread, it's that simple, people can make a few TNA/Dixie jabs if they want as long as it doesn't stray too far off topic.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Hey, when TNA goes under she has a spot as a heel manager in GFW.


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Glad AJ basically confirmed that he has interest in being in GFW at some point, he'd be a huge grab for them, and the biggest name they'd have if they can't follow up on the ADR tease from the AAA World Cup.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Would you guys like Dolph Ziggler coming and being a upper midcard type of guy? I think the dude is riding out the rest of his contract.


----------



## shandcraig

WesternFilmGuy said:


> shandcraig said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's good to know that AJ has his head on straight.kmowa it's not just the money with TNA.people don't wanna work with dixie.
> 
> 
> 
> Can we please stop with this insulting Dixie crap in a GFW thread that has no relation. It really makes you out to be a snob who insults shit for no reason.
Click to expand...


First off I watch tna weekly and like it.all I said is its good he is still picking ither companies to the end and not tna. It's just a fact that dixie is a bad business women.

AJ is making better choices and I'm happy he's going to end up in gfw at some point.i don't insult shit for no reason. I pretty much always say positive stuff.


From a tna fan since day one and auctely gets it. I think your being defensive about it.its all good man.


----------



## shandcraig

WesternFilmGuy said:


> Would you guys like Dolph Ziggler coming and being a upper midcard type of guy? I think the dude is riding out the rest of his contract.



Well I don't watch wwe and I know I don't like his pretty boy aspect of his character.

But I do remember seeing online about him sorta goin dark for a bit.dyed his hair dark had black vet and he seemed bad ass. I feel the guy is pretty talented but typical wwe is forming him and holding him back


----------



## Hencheman_21

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WesternFilmGuy said:


> Can we please stop with this insulting Dixie crap in a GFW thread that has no relation. It really makes you out to be a snob who insults shit for no reason.


I see where you are coming from but Dixie does have a place in a GFW thread. If not for her odds are we would not be talking about TNA maybe losing their TV deal this fall as TNA would probably have gone under by now. Thus people would be more skeptic about Jarrett being able to make a go of it with GFW as they would point out his failed attempt with TNA.


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Hencheman_21 said:


> I see where you are coming from but Dixie does have a place in a GFW thread. If not for her odds are we would not be talking about TNA maybe losing their TV deal this fall as TNA would probably have gone under by now. Thus people would be more skeptic about Jarrett being able to make a go of it with GFW as they would point out his failed attempt with TNA.



Exactly i mean were not here to talk about TNA. But reality is some topics will be what GFW will not do result of TNA. There is the connection between them as jeff started TNA and now is doing GFW and the history of say AJ with them. 

But yes im very excited about the chance to see AJ in GFW and see him be on a bigger main stream picture in the US. As my personal opinion i feel GFW is going to take off from the start and slowly build to a good brand. 


Anyways Jeff acutely did really good with TNA in the start. But got ahead of himself and needed money and very fast it changed and he lost his powers really.


----------



## Hencheman_21

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Depends if GFW gets a big enough network to be on. As it is we can see AJ in RoH on Sinclair stations now and then and probably soon on DA. 

Well without capital it is hard if not impossible to run a business. For all the bad Dixie has done she did keep it going and thus help keep Jarrett employed and looking if not strong at least not bad from having TNA go under early on.


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Hencheman_21 said:


> Depends if GFW gets a big enough network to be on. As it is we can see AJ in RoH on Sinclair stations now and then and probably soon on DA.
> 
> Well without capital it is hard if not impossible to run a business. For all the bad Dixie has done she did keep it going and thus help keep Jarrett employed and looking if not strong at least not bad from having TNA go under early on.




GFW has big capital though.But i can tell its not just being pissed away over paying people. It so far seems he is doing things proper ans structured right. But also trying to come off big from the start which is smart if he wants to try and be big. 

He will get a better deal i bet you anything then both TNA or ROH. People will do business with good business people. He has good backers but letting him be in control It will work out.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I think they will end up on CMT.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I stand by my cbs sports network or fs2 predictions. Tna/Uta negotiations from last year made me lose faith in bigger networks like Spike and CMT. I can see mtv2 before cmt.


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Jarrett is in talks with Spike according to Meltzer.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Currently on the website and the first four shows no longer have match listings. In fact the first two shows don't even have a talent list anymore. Very odd. Another big thing is that PJ Black is no longer listed as being on the Bowling Green show where was supposed to team with Andrew Everett to face the Young Bucks. That sucks if he was pulled for who knows what reason. 

Anyone gonna be in Tennessee next weekend for the first two shows in company history?


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I think they decided on re-booking the shows after the unnecessary Tyrus issue, which shouldn't even be a fucking issue.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Vic said:


> Jarrett is in talks with Spike according to Meltzer.


As well as the nwa and ROH before DA deal which makes me think they not really taking the talks seriously since anyone can get a meeting.


----------



## David Klein

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I think it'll be very tough to land on a big network with no real established stars unless they sign Styles and or El Patron.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Amber O'Neal, Gallows's wife, has joined gfw wrestling.


----------



## true rebel

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WBS said:


> So let's back to reality :
> 
> Kevin Matthews and Kongo Kong are replacing Tyrus which was scheduled to face Moose on two occasions. Anybody knows them?


Kevin Matthews is pretty good. Former WWE Developmental talent who stirred up some controversy with his protest for a bit. Basically the top guy in PWS. He's a big boy as he's 6'5. Heard he's a decent talker too. Could be a potential top heel down the line.


----------



## panzowf

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Do you know what would be the best? A three man announce team of Jim Ross, Chael Sonnen and Scott Steiner. GOAT potential right there. Big Poppa Pump and Chael together would be hilarious.

Since they're really pushing the production side of things, I think it'd be a good idea to grab a ring announcer that can bring a big fight feel like The Fink and Michael Buffer did. Joe Martinez is very underrated IMO. His voice is amazing, no ****, and he can pronounce foreign names really well. Get him Jeff.


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



RMolloy24 said:


> Do you know what would be the best? A three man announce team of Jim Ross, Chael Sonnen and Scott Steiner. GOAT potential right there. Big Poppa Pump and Chael together would be hilarious.
> 
> Since they're really pushing the production side of things, I think it'd be a good idea to grab a ring announcer that can bring a big fight feel like The Fink and Michael Buffer did. Joe Martinez is very underrated IMO. His voice is amazing, no ****, and he can pronounce foreign names really well. Get him Jeff.


You know what as serious as im taking GFW ans as bad as i want it to be a big player. Its still a entertainment show and you need all the elements. So amazing team with those 2 would be good but Scott would bring the king fun flavor to it. 

But i also see both those guys getting pissed off working with scott and it bringing down the talent they have. Either way i would like to see scott call something haha.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Jack Evans 187 said:


> I've seen Kong's face on a lot of indy show posters and I know he works regularly for IWA Mid South, but I have no idea what to expect from him. *He looks like he could either be awesome or terrible. *:lol


He's both.


----------



## Mister Sinister

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WBS said:


> So let's back to reality :
> 
> Kevin Matthews and Kongo Kong are replacing Tyrus which was scheduled to face Moose on two occasions. Anybody knows them?


What if GFW does a super heavyweight world championship instead of a cruiserweight championship? They are clearly after big dudes more than high fliers. They should try Fallah Bahh (below). This would mean anybody like Austin Aries, Chris Sabin, Sanada, etc would be folded in with the heavyweights.

You could have Gallows as the super heavyweight champion and crown somebody like The Adonis, Chris Sabin, or PJ Black as a face heavyweight champion.












Vic said:


> Jarrett is in talks with Spike according to Meltzer.


I've suspected it to be the most likely place they will land. Spike has a brand with Bellator that benefits from the cross-promotion with a wrestling program.

Maybe next summer we will be talking about Austin Aries and Bobby Lashley back on Spike TV.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=7cAA1ftAfmk

El Patron Alberto birthday got interrupted by the Jarretts..


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

No way Jarrett isn't using the AAA talent exchange to bring in Patron :lmao, they're doing way too much to tease an AAA Jarrett/ADR match, plus Jarrett has strongly hinted that he doesn't want to get back in the ring right now. Pretty much figured Patron was coming in after the World Cup tease, this further confirms it imo. ADR is a pretty sweet grab seeing as how AJ Styles can't lighten up his schedule right now. If they could pull it off, Rey Mysterio would be a nice Styles alternative as well.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Definitely something for triplemania.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Yep so let's hope for some cross promotion leading to the ppv!


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Gfw wrestling has found a sponsor for at least the KY show in Game x Change.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

They should get GoDaddy as a sponsor.


----------



## Arthurgos

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

When it was first announced i was excited but at this point with the faces they have it could be so damn terrible.. Hope it at least gets a Tv deal of sorts or just finally happens lol.


----------



## Tyler Durden

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

From the roster I've seen they look set to fail, still think the future and the best scenario would be for Jarrett to buy a controlling share in TNA and merge them with GFW.


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Jarrett hasn't announced the full roster and probably won't until the TV tapings, plus with the AAA/NJPW talent exchange big names won't be an issue, let's settle down until the TV spoilers come out at least. Not to mention they're heavily teasing an ADR/Jarrett storyline already. Wouldn't be surprised if he ends up being the first WHC.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Tyler Durden said:


> From the roster I've seen they look set to fail, still think the future and the best scenario would be for Jarrett to buy a controlling share in TNA and merge them with GFW.


Maybe i'm too optimistic but i don't see any terrible wrestler on the roster...

The TNA brand is just useless now.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

The thing I've learned from talent exchanges through tna failed attempts and other situations is that scheduling is the biggest issue especially if you trying to build a storyline. G1 around the corner and wrestlers will be in bad shape. Aaa is building towards triplemania, that's their main priority. 

It's not free either, njpw charged ROH to used njpw wrestlers. I am sure they going to charge GFW as well. Booking is another issue as well because you're now need a mutual agreement.


----------



## shandcraig

USAUSA1 said:


> The thing I've learned from talent exchanges through tna failed attempts and other situations is that scheduling is the biggest issue especially if you trying to build a storyline. G1 around the corner and wrestlers will be in bad shape. Aaa is building towards triplemania, that's their main priority.
> 
> It's not free either, njpw charged ROH to used njpw wrestlers. I am sure they going to charge GFW as well. Booking is another issue as well because you're now need a mutual agreement.



But you must understand this is going to be just like the teritories days. Expect global .all he wants to do is being a global feel and get people into it all over. 

So he will work towards his own roster that is very diverse from all over the world


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Only Styles,Gallows and Anderson is booked for g1. Will they crown the champions on the first tv tapings? I was hoping Gallows or Anderson to be the first world champion.


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

If Gallows and Anderson are booked for G1, then that makes me think ADR is coming in even more tbh, but I guess we'll see.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I still think all signs point to Masters being the first Heavyweight Champ seeing as how he's really the only major talent they have that can truly be exclusive to them and be available for every show. Benjamin _did_ work regularly in NOAH, but hasn't been there in the last month. Gallows & Anderson obviously have their commitments to New Japan and ROH. I don't think Moose will be on the television shows. Then that's pretty much it. Still have Hoyt & Davey Boy, but no one really knows what capacity they'll be used in yet since they haven't been booked.

Seeing as how it looks like they're gonna be using a lot of the local talent and some NWA guys, I think it would be really cool if they could get Trevor Lee for the Richmond show. Him vs. Sabin or Masters sounds pretty great.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I forgot which interview it was but JJ were hyping up Masters and Shelton really strong. Which make me think they will be the main focus.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Hype videos for this weekend's shows in Tennessee:


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Tate Twins should be tag champs.


----------



## xsw

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Vic said:


> No way Jarrett isn't using the AAA talent exchange to bring in Patron :lmao, they're doing way too much to tease an AAA Jarrett/ADR match,
> ....


What talent exchange? For that, GFW would need to have some talent to offer... and they don't. So they pay Alberto's fee if they want him - and his contracts would surely prevent him from showing up on tv anyways.

Nothing "teases" or hints Alberto working in GFW, the vignette was during a AAA event, aired during AAA TV and was posted on AAA yt channel, GFW was NEVER mentioned in an event that included heavily promoted 5 companies (or 4 promotions and 2 AAA brands). And even thou GFW website did make up a "Jarret is scouting talents at the WC" story, they never followed up so they never mentioned the Alberto deal. They should sweep it under the rug since this racist JJ does not fit the "messianic" president of gfw, champion of inclusiveness and good will gimmick.

Even if gfw does get some talent to offer, no one means anything as a draw for AAA. Outside Mexico, only guys like Cena/Lesnar or HHH/Taker would have any impact at the gate, and that's not gonna happen. Jarrett means nothing by himself, but AAA has been building it up since 2004, so the time will come for Triplemania for him to job to Alberto or anyone AAA wants. That has nothing to do with Alberto going over to Global Force to work.

OTOH, the observer has already talked about NJPW not wanting to work with AAA at all, so the so called "talent exchange" with AAA and NJPW for GFW is DOA. It is gonna be either one or the other, and we can only hope Jarrett chooses New Japan.


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



xsw said:


> What talent exchange? For that, GFW would need to have some talent to offer... and they don't. So they pay Alberto's fee if they want him - and his contracts would surely prevent him from showing up on tv anyways.
> 
> Nothing "teases" or hints Alberto working in GFW, the vignette was during a AAA event, aired during AAA TV and was posted on AAA yt channel, GFW was NEVER mentioned in an event that included heavily promoted 5 companies (or 4 promotions and 2 AAA brands). And even thou GFW website did make up a "Jarret is scouting talents at the WC" story, they never followed up so they never mentioned the Alberto deal. They should sweep it under the rug since this racist JJ does not fit the "messianic" president of gfw, champion of inclusiveness and good will gimmick.
> 
> Even if gfw does get some talent to offer, no one means anything as a draw for AAA. Outside Mexico, only guys like Cena/Lesnar or HHH/Taker would have any impact at the gate, and that's not gonna happen. Jarrett means nothing by himself, but AAA has been building it up since 2004, so the time will come for Triplemania for him to job to Alberto or anyone AAA wants. That has nothing to do with Alberto going over to Global Force to work.
> 
> OTOH, the observer has already talked about NJPW not wanting to work with AAA at all, so the so called "talent exchange" with AAA and NJPW for GFW is DOA. It is gonna be either one or the other, and we can only hope Jarrett chooses New Japan.


Have you been paying attention? GFW has been having a talent exchange with AAA & NJPW since Jarrett announced it, how the fuck do you think they got Gallows and Anderson when they're under contract with NJPW & are in talks right now with AJ Styles? Jarrett was just at the AAA World Cup scouting talent, an announcement both AAA & Konnan made like a week before the event took place son.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

It's a complex situation. 

NJPW didn't liked the fact that ROH have send their guys to a AAA show, BUT at the same time NOAH, controlled by NJPW, have send their guys too...I don't think it would be a problem for GFW to book AAA talent, but i don't believe that we will ever gonna see AAA and NJPW guys on the same show, at least until NJPW is tied to CMLL.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WBS said:


> It's a complex situation.
> 
> NJPW didn't liked the fact that ROH have send their guys to a AAA show, BUT at the same time NOAH, controlled by NJPW, have send their guys too...I don't think it would be a problem for GFW to book AAA talent, but i don't believe that we will ever gonna see AAA and NJPW guys on the same show, at least until NJPW is tied to CMLL.


You just named off 6 promotions in one , long as fuck sentence. Are you saying that NJPW hates AAA or what?


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I'll let figure it out by yourself..


----------



## Memphis Fan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WesternFilmGuy said:


> You just named off 6 promotions in one , long as fuck sentence. Are you saying that NJPW hates AAA or what?


 Well NJPW will not work with AAA. NJPW and CMLL are long standing business partners. NJPW wants a alliance with CMLL and ROH . 

GFW will work with AAA and they will book non -contract gaijins from NJPW/ NOAH . Unless CMLL and ROH start to complain about people like Karl Anderson , Doc Gallows , Trent and the rest being on GFW TV . Then NJPW will be caught in the middle.

This is all really political , Jarrett should just book the AAA guys and find his own talent.. If not the stuff with ROH / AAA, Moose and Brodus Clay is just the tip of the ice berg.


----------



## amhlilhaus

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

maybe jarrett managed to get Anderson and gallows signed and has an agreement with new japan to not cause problems. but one thing's for sure, he won't ever get any cmll guys so the question is who would complain about this? AAA?

their tv tapings are getting close, i'm excited to see what they do with their show, where they'll be.

best case is they get spike. roh keeps doing their thing and grows with da, tna gets another network deal and starts successful touring and lucha underground gets on Univision and runs limited live shows.

all these things happen then pro wrestling for 2016 is going to be totally epic.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I can see GFW on Spike if they were to do monthly shows like Bellator. But a weekly show, just don't see Spike fully committed to that this time around.


----------



## Memphis Fan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



amhlilhaus said:


> maybe jarrett managed to get Anderson and gallows signed and has an agreement with new japan to not cause problems. but one thing's for sure, he won't ever get any cmll guys so the question is who would complain about this? AAA?
> 
> their tv tapings are getting close, i'm excited to see what they do with their show, where they'll be.
> 
> best case is they get spike. roh keeps doing their thing and grows with da, tna gets another network deal and starts successful touring and lucha underground gets on Univision and runs limited live shows.
> 
> all these things happen then pro wrestling for 2016 is going to be totally epic.


 CMLL and ROH could complain to NJPW about their talent being on GFW TV. ROH wants to be the sole TV outlet to see NJPW talent wrestle in America. CMLL does not want NJPW working with AAA , even if it 's indirectly thur GFW.

NJPW is making money working with ROH and CMLL , so we just have to see how this all works out for GFW . Jarrett had to know he would encounter these type of problems if he booked AAA, ROH and NJPW and put them on the same TV program . 

ROH is only allowing Jarrett to book talent for the house shows . I think that is fair , why should ROH let their talent be use to help out a competing TV program. 

I not sure how the AAA talent will be used by GFW . I guess a lot of that would have to depend on the future of Lucha Underground. If LU comes back for another season would AAA talent to limited to LU bookings ? Why should AAA invest in LU and help Jarrett start a rival promotion ?

It will be interesting to see how all of this plays out for GFW .


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I doubt ROH would have too much issue with NJPW guys appeaingr on GFW TV, seeing as how Scott D'Amore was at a recent show looking to sign some uncontracted guys, which ROH gave the ok to. Maybe ROH are ok with what GFW is doing things with AAA & NJPW?


----------



## Mister Sinister

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Enough about politics.

I read GFW officially made an offer to Goldberg but they couldn't agree on money as GFW needs a tv deal to afford Goldberg-- the same as with AJ Styles and Jim Ross. It's clear that if GFW signs a tv deal, they have a positive relationship with Goldberg and we could finally see him back in the ring on tv. A lack of a positive relationship is exactly why he hasn't returned to the WWE.

Goldberg recently got in the ring with two GFW talents at Legends of Wrestling. He speared Steiner and jackhammered Gallows.

I can't understate how big it would be for this promotion to sign Bill Goldberg. It would be like Hogan signing with WCW.


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Signing Goldberg for a one off match, followed by a full-time on air personality role would definitely be something. I read about the money thing, from what I read talks are going well as far as GFW and JR is concerned and again for AJ Styles, as he's openly admitted that there's interest in GFW on his part.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Goldberg vs. Steiner: 15 Years Later :mark:


----------



## amhlilhaus

Not excited for goldberg. He's not worth what he wants, especially if he only wants to wrestle a couple of times.

On air personality? No. Just no.


----------



## BehindYou

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Mister Sinister said:


> Enough about politics.
> 
> I read GFW officially made an offer to Goldberg but they couldn't agree on money as GFW needs a tv deal to afford Goldberg-- the same as with AJ Styles and Jim Ross. It's clear that if GFW signs a tv deal, they have a positive relationship with Goldberg and we could finally see him back in the ring on tv. A lack of a positive relationship is exactly why he hasn't returned to the WWE.
> 
> Goldberg recently got in the ring with two GFW talents at Legends of Wrestling. He speared Steiner and jackhammered Gallows.
> 
> *I can't understate how big it would be for this promotion to sign Bill Goldberg. It would be like Hogan signing with WCW.*


 If they had signed him 10 years ago it would of still paled by comparison.


----------



## Mister Sinister

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Goldberg drew the highest television ratings in WCW's history when he was champion. He was just as big of a star as Austin or Rock in the late 90s. The fact that he hasn't wrestled in 10 years+ just makes him more valuable because it's like a great rock band that hasn't toured in 10 years releasing a new album (Division Bell).


----------



## xerxesXXI

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I'd be down to see goldberg again


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I don't care about Goldberg to be onest..


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Recapturing the magic of the past is always very hard to do. The Streak was awesome back in the day and it was probably the last thing WCW did that was legitimately exciting to watch week to week. What Goldberg lacked in ability, he made up for in presence and believability. But can he capture that same magic 17 years after his big run? Never say never, but I doubt it. 

And I can tell you right now. If they sign Goldberg, he's going to come in, kill people, and the IWC is going to lose their minds going "Oh here we go. The old guys going over the young guys again" and give GFW a "WCW" type reputation right off the bat, which is something you don't want. 

GFW needs to establish an identity and direction that is unique to them. Trying to rely on the past like TNA did for so long and like WWE does from time to time is only going to cause them to fall in several pitfalls right off the bat.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I'll be fine with 3 Goldberg matches at the most.


----------



## Mr. Socko

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I'd mark for Goldberg but chances are I'll be watching anyways as Shelton, Masters and Sabin are all guys I'm excited for.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



TripleG said:


> Recapturing the magic of the past is always very hard to do. The Streak was awesome back in the day and it was probably the last thing WCW did that was legitimately exciting to watch week to week. What Goldberg lacked in ability, he made up for in presence and believability. But can he capture that same magic 17 years after his big run? Never say never, but I doubt it.
> 
> And I can tell you right now. If they sign Goldberg, he's going to come in, kill people, and the IWC is going to lose their minds going "Oh here we go. The old guys going over the young guys again" and give GFW a "WCW" type reputation right off the bat, which is something you don't want.
> 
> GFW needs to establish an identity and direction that is unique to them. Trying to rely on the past like TNA did for so long and like WWE does from time to time is only going to cause them to fall in several pitfalls right off the bat.


Good points and he fits perfectly with TNA. IWC already hates TNA, can't get any worse.


----------



## Mister Sinister

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WBS said:


> I don't care about Goldberg to be onest..


Even if you aren't interested in watching him main event, you have to recognize that he will put many a butt in seats, he will secure ratings, he impresses networks (when working on a contract), and advertisers know who he is.



TripleG said:


> Recapturing the magic of the past is always very hard to do. The Streak was awesome back in the day and it was probably the last thing WCW did that was legitimately exciting to watch week to week. What Goldberg lacked in ability, he made up for in presence and believability. But can he capture that same magic 17 years after his big run? Never say never, but I doubt it.
> 
> And I can tell you right now. If they sign Goldberg, he's going to come in, kill people, and the IWC is going to lose their minds going "Oh here we go. The old guys going over the young guys again" and give GFW a "WCW" type reputation right off the bat, which is something you don't want.
> 
> GFW needs to establish an identity and direction that is unique to them. Trying to rely on the past like TNA did for so long and like WWE does from time to time is only going to cause them to fall in several pitfalls right off the bat.


The IWC can never be pleased. They are already bitching that the roster lacks main event talent. Sign Goldberg and they will bitch that nobody is getting made. 

The members of the IWC that complain about using another company's former talent don't know their wrestling history and don't understand shit about the business. They push this narrative that WCW was all ex-WWE talent but only show that they don't know Undertaker, Steve Austin, Mankind, HHH, British Bulldog, Brian Pillman, Jericho, Big Show, and Goldust were former WCW wrestlers. It's WWF fanboy bull.

Virtually every free agent of note is a former TNA, WWE, NJPW, or MMA star. Wrestling fans should be pleased to see names like AJ Styles, Petron, Goldberg, and Sabin signed with GFW. 

*You have to stars to make stars. The bigger the stars you begin with, the stronger the stars you can then create for the future.*


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Former Tennessee coach Donnie Tyndall will be the guest manager for the New Heavenly Bodies as they will face The Bullet Club in the Main Event for the Knoxville event this Saturday ..


----------



## Tyler Durden

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I hope they succeed but Jarrett has a lot of work to do to prove that this will be anything more than a load of reject free agents and a bunch of guys on loan from elsewhere. 

Jarrett attempted to buy TNA prior to getting up GFW and I still say a merger is the future particularly with all of TNA's current problems, Jarrett would surely love to get his hands on the company he started( and still has a stake in doesn't he?). 

Give GFW the TNA roster and combine that with some of the other free agents and occasional appearances from guys on loan from NJPW and so forth and I could be a great promotion.


----------



## RKing85

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Well they are holding shows on their own. That's further than I thought they were ever going to get. 

Don't like that the cards this weekend are only 6 matches each, and 3 of them are the same both nights.


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



RKing85 said:


> Well they are holding shows on their own. That's further than I thought they were ever going to get.
> 
> Don't like that the cards this weekend are only 6 matches each, and 3 of them are the same both nights.



They are house shows,What does it matter to you if its the same matches. Its about the live audience and it will be new to them each time.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

ROH in talks to produce the next njpw ppv in the states not GFW per Meltzer. Damn


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Tyler Durden said:


> I hope they succeed but Jarrett has a lot of work to do to prove that this will be anything more than a load of reject free agents and a bunch of guys on loan from elsewhere.
> 
> Jarrett attempted to buy TNA prior to getting up GFW and I still say a merger is the future particularly with all of TNA's current problems, Jarrett would surely love to get his hands on the company he started( and still has a stake in doesn't he?).
> 
> Give GFW the TNA roster and combine that with some of the other free agents and occasional appearances from guys on loan from NJPW and so forth and I could be a great promotion.


What do mean by "merger" ? Will Dixie/Panda have any ownership in this new promotion? TNA has international deals all over the world and would be a great move for Jarrett if he can somehow merge with TNA.


----------



## Tyler Durden

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WesternFilmGuy said:


> What do mean by "merger" ? Will Dixie/Panda have any ownership in this new promotion? TNA has international deals all over the world and would be a great move for Jarrett if he can somehow merge with TNA.


If it were to happen I would imagine Panda would sell their controlling shares to Jarrett and his investors, from what I heard a similar deal was nearly reached just before Jarrett announced GFW but Panda insisted that Dixie Carter be kept on as a on-screen character and possibly in some sort of backstage role and JJ didn't want that. 

A merger/buyout would be great for Jarrett as aside from the roster and company history he would gain all of TNA's current tv deals.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Tyler Durden said:


> If it were to happen I would imagine Panda would sell their controlling shares to Jarrett and his investors, from what I heard a similar deal was nearly reached just before Jarrett announced GFW but Panda insisted that Dixie Carter be kept on as a on-screen character and possibly in some sort of backstage role and JJ didn't want that.
> 
> A merger/buyout would be great for Jarrett as aside from the roster and company history he would gain all of TNA's current tv deals.


True, but it would be best to do this after GFW gets a TV Deal and if TNA loses its TV deal. If GFW waits until TNA closes its doors it probably puts an end to the international TV deals as the contracts would run out.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

If wwe and wwn sign this deal, I guess Andrew is not coming to GFW?


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> ROH in talks to produce the next njpw ppv in the states not GFW per Meltzer. Damn


Eh, I figured WK9 was a one off deal to establish their NJPW relationship from the start, it at least got NJPW in the door for the US PPV market, proving they were profitable overseas.


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



> Donnie Tyndall will make his return to coaching this weekend, although it’s probably not the return you expected.
> 
> The former Tennessee head coach will make his ringside debut on Saturday, guest-coaching a match in something called the Global Force Wrestling Grand Slam Tour.
> 
> “It will be nice to see some of the friends we made in the arena,” Tyndall said in a GFW release. “As for diving into professional wrestling and managing the new Heavenly Bodies, coaching is coaching. Our young guys played hard for the Vols, and I’m sure these young guys will do the same.”
> 
> Tyndall will be leading the Heavenly Bodies against the Bullet Club. The event will take place at the stadium of the Knoxville Smokies, the AA affiliate of the Chicago Cubs.
> 
> This is fantastic.
> 
> Tyndall strikes me as the kind of guy that not only watches rasslin’, but is the perfect villain for an event like this. Tyndall was fired by Tennessee back in March after his first season with the Vols due to NCAA issues stemming from his tenure with Southern Miss.
> 
> Am I the only one that hopes Bruce Pearl will be the guest coach for the Bullet Club?


Source

Dat NBC Sports coverage brehs :banderas.

Edit: It might not be a one off deal, according to the official GFW press release he's signed a contract.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I remember he was very animated as a coach. This could be good.


----------



## OrthodoxCrusader

*Global Force Wrestling*

Looking at their roster, who would you build the World title picture around? Who would you make their top stars? I would make Karl Anderson, Sanada, and Jamin Olivencia my top stars, they are all really good workers, and have yet to become Single competitor stars in a major promotion in the US, so they would be GFW stars.


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

*Re: Global Force Wrestling*

PJ Black I'd imagine will be the guy.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> ROH in talks to produce the next njpw ppv in the states not GFW per Meltzer. Damn


He wrote a while back that due to the starting of GFW on the road and the upcoming TV tapings, Jarrett was focusing more on this thing than anything else. 

I don't believe that roh will be able to make it better than the last year wk9 show..


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> If wwe and wwn sign this deal, I guess Andrew is not coming to GFW?


Does he have an exclusive contract?


----------



## 2ManyLimes

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Baseball stadiums again..


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



2ManyLimes said:


> Baseball stadiums again..


this promotion is dead on arrival. lol.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Wrestleview.com's Adam Martin had the opportunity to sit down with Global Force Wrestling owner and founder Jeff Jarretton Wednesday evening to discuss the upcoming debut of GFW this weekend in Jackson, TN and Knoxville, TN. Jarrett also discussed his reaction to TNA pulling Tyrus from upcoming live events and the latest on the TV tapings in Las Vegas this July.
On the use of social media to promote the GFW brand:.
"I love it in a real positive way. Global Force Wrestling or Jeff Jarrett can touch the consumer, the viewer, the fan instantaneously and we don't have to go through traditional channels. When I was growing up when I first broke in, you would have the local promoter come out. He'd write the story and it'd come out at the very best three or four days later. That is really best case scenario. Then as time went along you may get a live news hit, the sports guy come out and do a live news thing. Then you roll through time and you've got 500 digital channels and you've got streaming services - Netflix, Roku, Amazon, going on and on. YouTube. Social media. Instagram. Vine. Snapchat. That's really where the fans are. You were on the field with us, tweeted the first pitch and the whole world saw it in 30 minutes? 15 minutes? I like that as a promoter. You can touch the fan base."
His reaction to TNA pulling Tyrus (former WWE star Brodus Clay) from live events:
"Am I disappointed that George Murdoch can't be part of it? Absolutely, but life happens. TNA, it's very obvious that they don't have the vision and don't have the mindset that I do. That it was without question, you know, George, yep you're going to be on our non-televised events. And that's where we stand. He agreed to it. He was legally available for us and then whatever happened - I don't want to speak for George. I don't want to speak for TNA. I don't know. He told me, "I can't make it." I'll sort of leave it at that. When one door closes on a situation, that's opportunity and the door is opened for other talents to come on. In the month of July we got a couple different announcements coming up. Some former World Heavyweight Champions (will) be part of the Global Force Wrestling roster."
When more details about GFW and a television deal is expected:
"I release information when I feel the time is right. I think you guys have accepted that fact. I think it helps everybody, the anticipation. Professional wrestling is no different than the music business or other forms of entertainment. 15, 13 years ago, the CD is how the music business made its money. Then you went to .99 downloads or $1.29 downloads. Now it's streaming. It's a different form of how the consumer consumes content. My goal, Global Force Wrestling, I'm standing on global. We got alliances with 13 promotions on 5 continents and we are on a much smaller world than we used to be. My goal is to make sure that the content we produce is going to be able to be consumed on a global basis. The 'TV deal' - those details will be released at the appropriate time. Traditional forms of cable network television, they are definitely in the rear view mirror."


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Jarret highkey either confirming that he signed with Netflix, has a TV deal, or both. He's mentioning streaming a shit ton in every interview.


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Vic said:


> Jarret highkey either confirming that he signed with Netflix, has a TV deal, or both. He's mentioning streaming a shit ton in every interview.


Im hoping netflix. It would bring a much longer success of GFW then a tv deal. Because we all know that it being on netflix has a lot of wrestling fans out of that 60 plus subscribers. 

They would grow to big numbers as they develop. Its clear they will debut the tv tapings with big production and come off professional. 

So many times ive said netflix is the future for wrestling,Not cable tv.

Netflix pleaseeeeeee

But he also mentioned TV DEAL near the end so


----------



## Fighter Daron

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



2ManyLimes said:


> Baseball stadiums again..


What's up with baseball stadiums?


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Why are people still asking about baseball stadiums when this was announced for house shows months ago...:kobe.


----------



## Hencheman_21

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



shandcraig said:


> But he also mentioned TV DEAL near the end so


But notice it is in quotes. And he followed it up with traditional forms of cable are in the past. So if there is any connection to TV and a network I see it more like they will be on their web site and not the actual network.

On one hand saying traditional cable is in the past shows he sees where "TV" is headed and trying to ride the wave. On the other hand its a nice way to cover the fact you could not get a network deal like you thought you would.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

This interview actually worried me. If I am a betting man, this will end up on Flipps as something to pay for.

We all know the tv tapings is pilots, so maybe he haven't had serious discussions yet.


----------



## Memphis Fan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I don't think that TV is a thing of the past . If Jarrett thinks he can promote in America without television he is in for a rude awaking. The backbone of the WWE has been their long term relationship with NBC Universal . The WWE still depends on the USA network to this day . All this WWE network stuff is great , but RAW and Smackdown are still the foundations of the WWE empire.


It is imperative for Jarrett to get a good TV deal that pays some type of rights fee. Without a decent TV deal , the GFW has even more of a uphill battle..


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

For the international market something like flipps app could be realistic, but they need something bigger for the US market, no doubt about it..


----------



## RockStarDud

*Global Force Wrestling - Debuts tonight*

What will be the initial fan reaction? 

Will the company last.


----------



## Jersey

*Re: Global Force Wrestling - Debuts tonight*

Still waiting for the wrestling boom Jarrett spoke of.


----------



## Vic

*Re: Global Force Wrestling - Debuts tonight*

Was a thread really necessary when there's already a huge one where everything related gets posted? Anyways, if Jarrett can some how pull off some solid shows before the TV tapings then he should be fine through word of mouth. There's still some talent he hasn't announce yet that are scheduled for the TV tapings.


----------



## richyque

*Re: Global Force Wrestling - Debuts tonight*



Vic said:


> Was a thread really necessary when there's already a huge one where everything related gets posted? Anyways, if Jarrett can some how pull off some solid shows before the TV tapings then he should be fine through word of mouth. There's still some talent he hasn't announce yet that are scheduled for the TV tapings.


Go and write a blog about GFW's debut, you know you want to .....


----------



## RockStarDud

*Re: Global Force Wrestling - Debuts tonight*



Vic said:


> Was a thread really necessary when there's already a huge one where everything related gets posted? Anyways, if Jarrett can some how pull off some solid shows before the TV tapings then he should be fine through word of mouth. There's still some talent he hasn't announce yet that are scheduled for the TV tapings.


Was your response necessary


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Apparently so, seeing as how the thread got moved to the main GFW thread as predicted.


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Global Force Wrestling - Debuts tonight*



PaigeLover said:


> Still waiting for the wrestling boom Jarrett spoke of.


Y'mean the boom of getting to watch ROH and TNA in one night on the same channel, Lucha Underground, New Japan on AXS, NXT on the Network, and now GFW on whatever channel it ends up on? I'm not sure your definition of "boom" but considering I couldn't watch any of this stuff except TNA over a year ago when Jarrett first said it, and now I can watch ALL of it not to mention the many indies like Evolve, PWG, and great stuff in the UK live and Kevin Owens beating the crap out of John Cena on USA, I'd say this is a pretty f***in good time to be a wrestling fan. Wouldn't you agree? Or would you rather sit back with your arms folded acting like you're so much more clever than the world with your lame "im' still waiting for the boom" crap


----------



## Jersey

*Re: Global Force Wrestling - Debuts tonight*



Mr. Speed said:


> Y'mean the boom of getting to watch ROH and TNA in one night on the same channel, Lucha Underground, New Japan on AXS, NXT on the Network, and now GFW on whatever channel it ends up on? I'm not sure your definition of "boom" but considering I couldn't watch any of this stuff except TNA over a year ago when Jarrett first said it, and now I can watch ALL of it not to mention the many indies like Evolve, PWG, and great stuff in the UK live and Kevin Owens beating the crap out of John Cena on USA, I'd say this is a pretty f***in good time to be a wrestling fan. Wouldn't you agree? Or would you rather sit back with your arms folded acting like you're so much more clever than the world with your lame "im' still waiting for the boom" crap


 Why so sensitive?

All I said was I'm waiting for the wrestling boom that he kept mentioning. I was watching ROH, Evolve NJPW online so what are you talking about?
My arms are never folded. GFW's roster is so lackluster, never cared for tna whatsoever. It's always good to be a wrestling fan imo. Just because more exposure towards other companies is appearing on tv shouldn't make you a fan or interested in wrestling. If you beena fan then you should always expect for more wrestling to be televised am I wrong?


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Tna marks already here... Lol. At least wait till tonight's show is over so you can come here and troll like it's 1999...


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Seen pics of them setting up a six sided ring

FUCK


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Yeah the six side ring was revealed via the ticket sellers, it sucks, but I don't really mind it that much. Was glad when TNA went back to six sides, the only downer is people will compare this to TNA heavily now. Prefer anyone other than AAA or TNA using the regular ring.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Should've gone with 8 sides...................I guess.


----------



## Bobryderswebcam

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

The ring looks tiny. Why six sides.

I'm sorry, it was cool for the first few years, but we know it's harder to bump on for the wrestlers

And wrestling should be presented in a four sided ring.

I can only imagine it's the ring he had in his back yard


----------



## shandcraig

Disappointed to hear it's 6 side.why the hell would he go back to 6 sides that he did on tna.he makes more sense to 4 sides for what his brand is trying to be.

Global and sorta old school modern makes more sense with 4.


Does anyone have photos to post here


----------



## Sarcasm1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/609454207792492544


----------



## panzowf

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Meh.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Don't care about the ring, but it was pretty obvious that Jarrett was going to use a six sided ring as it was his idea to bring it to TNA originally from aaa..


----------



## shandcraig

The rings definitely bigger then tna and it looks way more professional with those big round posts.once the mat is down youl see its bigger.this time around it should work well being closer to the AAA ring



https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CHUvCUDUYAAOwRV.jpg


----------



## sharkboy22

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

And my interest is gone. Ok, not really. But boy do I hate six sided rings. Maybe I'm old schooled but I just don't see the appeal for a six sided ring. It looks stupid and like a damn toy.


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

TNA 2.0, interest waned somewhat, will still check it out.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

very dumb decision to use six sides.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Why? Who cares?


----------



## M_D_Q_

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

They should use 8 sides, but to me the ring looks very different of TNA


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

The casual fan will see it as TNA 2.0


----------



## M_D_Q_

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WBS said:


> Why? Who cares?



A lot of people care, before 2010 a lot of people didnt watch TNA because the six sides.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

For those who cares the ring ropes have a bright green color


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



M_D_Q_ said:


> A lot of people care, before 2010 a lot of people didnt watch TNA because the six sides.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


How do you know this? They had many awful ratings night with the four sided ring too..


----------



## M_D_Q_

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WBS said:


> How do you know this? They had many awful ratings night with the four sided ring too..



I saw a lot of casual talking about this and even some hardcore fans friends of mine... But to me, doesnt really matter.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## panzowf

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I don't mind. It's different from WWE, and if the show has as unique an idea as it's said to have, it won't feel like TNA. Double J brought it to the mainstream US audience anyway, so I think he has the right to use it here too.


----------



## panzowf

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I kind of forget how much potential TNA had to rival WWE in the past. I remember me, something like a nine or ten year old, talking to my friend during soccer training, who was just as much a casual fan as any nine year old, and we were actually talking about TNA! That seems so strange to me.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



RMolloy24 said:


> I don't mind. It's different from WWE, and if the show has as unique an idea as it's said to have, it won't feel like TNA. Double J brought it to the mainstream US audience anyway, so I think he has the right to use it here too.


Not to mention the fact that tna decided to reuse the six sided ring a bit after gfw wrestling was born...


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Really gonna try to reserve judgment until I see a complete show.


----------



## panzowf

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Bright green ropes? I need to see a picture.


----------



## M_D_Q_

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



RMolloy24 said:


> Bright green ropes? I need to see a picture.



GFW posted a vine that show the ropes, its beautiful


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## panzowf

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Wow, it does look pretty great actually.










That in an arena at night, with the top-notch HD production that the crew are going for, will look amazing. Could really make the difference between it looking like a shitty indie show and a top level show.


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

DEFINITELY TNA 2.0, it looks like TNA's ring they used for the UWF House Shows.


----------



## Hencheman_21

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Damn, there is no one there. lol sorry I had too 

I like the green but think maybe the middle one should be black. It seems a bit much. But sure sticks out which can be a good thing.


----------



## panzowf

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

They're so close to one area of the stadium, that people will probably sit in that one part and it'll look completely empty from pictures lol.


----------



## panzowf

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Never mind, the stadium doesn't go around the full circle. Didn't know.


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I think a lot of you just like to look for things to complain about. Who the F cares if the ring has six sides? TNA does too so what. And if you want to go there, TNA actually switched to 6 sides this year BECAUSE GFW was going to do it. Six-sides was a Jarrett thing not a TNA thing. And besides AAA uses 6-sides sometimes too. While some of you assholes are counting the sides of the ring and slamming your Burger King hat on the ground because of it, I'm more concerned with what happens INSIDE THE RING when the matches start.


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Where am I complaining? It could be TNA 2.0 in a good way.


----------



## shandcraig

To the people saying it's tna are crazy.also there rings were better when ut was 6 and ppv. Ao i dont tjimk the ring matters to enough people ti make it a problem.its not a problem for ufc. First off the only reason tna has 6 sides is because of jeff.itherwisr it would be 4.

Cleary he did it for certain reason .it looks bigger though. 


Why is there no full photo of I done yet ha weird


----------



## Hencheman_21

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Mr. Speed said:


> I think a lot of you just like to look for things to complain about. Who the F cares if the ring has six sides? TNA does too so what. And if you want to go there, TNA actually switched to 6 sides this year BECAUSE GFW was going to do it. Six-sides was a Jarrett thing not a TNA thing. And besides AAA uses 6-sides sometimes too. While some of you assholes are counting the sides of the ring and slamming your Burger King hat on the ground because of it, I'm more concerned with what happens INSIDE THE RING when the matches start.


Its a Johnny Rockets hat, get it right bub :lol

Yea sometimes people get upset over silly things but I did not see that on here. Maybe I read it different than you but I see it as people just discussing the ring since the in ring action has not happened yet.


----------



## Sugnid

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Much like the stadiums they are in, everything about GFW looks minor league.

Can't see it lasting to be honest.


----------



## magicjma3215

I really don't get why people are down on gfw its the first show much like the website it will get better in time hell all the good talent in tna will probably be in gfw in under a year once they are off destination america austin aries contract is up shortly before the tv taping i would not be surprised to see him as gfw's first champ considering jarretts recent interview


----------



## panzowf

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Some Twitter pics of the final ring. Anyone else think it looks very small?


----------



## panzowf

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*


----------



## panzowf

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

They're streaming it right now on Periscope!

https://t.co/3qALF6NKpr


----------



## shandcraig

Wow ok they can not use this ring for the tv tapings.

Love the green ropes but that ring is way to small.

Could be just the house show ring hopefully


----------



## Bobryderswebcam

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Rumour doing the rounds is he didn't have the money for a new ring and that's an old tna ring.

Don't even have ring aprons. So ill prepared. Anyone any idea of the crowd size. Anything above five hundred would be a success


----------



## panzowf

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

https://instagram.com/p/32Y50_KSkk/


----------



## shandcraig

Ok so the last photo with wrestlers in the ring it acutely looks bigger and decent size. 


Wrestlers look pretty cool too


----------



## jciceGfwTna

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Love how the ring looks and great first match!


----------



## MTheBehemoth

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Bobryderswebcam said:


> Anyone any idea of the crowd size.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/609527115864780800
150-200ish


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Not bad for an upstart's first show, I'd imagine the TV tapings and future house shows will look beter via word to mouth.


----------



## panzowf

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

A guy at the show on Reddit says there's about 500, and more may show up for the main event.


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CHWAmPJUMAEVhtJ.jpg

I think we have an idea who's idea it was for TNA to do the baseball stadiums.


----------



## HogansHeroes

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

This promotion has established itself as garbage from the first show. Why would you create such a bad first impression doing low rent shows like this?


----------



## jciceGfwTna

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



HogansHeroes said:


> This promotion has established itself as garbage from the first show. Why would you create such a bad first impression doing low rent shows like this?


Its just a house show, this is gfw beta.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

It is new there will be some issues along the way.


----------



## RKing85

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

seen a few accounts on twitter and all have said 400-500.

It's a first show. Even by doing one show they did more than I thought they were ever going to do.


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Sorry I'm not buying the 500 number by the wideshots. looks about 300 at the most.










Humbling. Slap Nutz in 2015!

There is no way there is 500 people there


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

A lot of sites are reporting the 400-500 number, gonna wait on what Meltzer says, but anywhere between 200-500 for an upstart's first paid show is good, don't see the issue either way.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Not a good look perception wise. Tna first show drew 2000 in a small building if am not mistaken. People including investors going to look at photos. 

I do like the periscope idea.

July 24th show is the real show. Any idea on ticket sales? 

ROH is in Vegas the week before GFW. Interesting


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

TNA was also giving away tickets for free and had bigger names involved tbf...


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Credit: Chris Lyell & PWInsider

Crowd was between 400-500.

Former USWA manager Brandon Baxter was the ring announcer.

The Tate Twins pinned The Best Friends, Chuck Taylor & Trent Baretta in the opening match. Best Friends looked good. Crowd did not know what to make of The Best Friends.

Sonjay Dutt pinned Jamin Olivencia after a big splash off the top. Olivencia played old school heel berating ring announcer for not pronouncing his name correctly.

Thea Trinadad pinned Lei’D Tapa with a spinning DDT in a classic David vs. Goliath match.

Moose pinned 2 Cocky Kevin Matthews after a spear. Matthews pinned Moose with a roll up which got reversed by officials and they restarted the match. Moose did the Dusty Rhodes flip flop & fly into a bionic elbow which got a huge pop. Moose the most over performer of the night so far.

Chris “Adonis” Mordetzky (aka Chris Masters) defeated “5 Star” Dustin Starr (local guy) with the Masterlock. Ring announcer played up his local West Tennessee connection. Lot of back & forth and hope spots for Starr.

Jim Cornette came out to thank the fans. He paid tribute to Dusty Rhodes and did a ten bell salute. He the introduced Jeff Jarrett. Jarrett thanked the fans.

Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows with Bullet Babe pinned the New Heavenly Bodies. Before the match Bodies cut a promo on Cornette and the original Heavenly Bodies. Causing Jim Cornette to cheer on/stay at ringside with the Bullet Club. Bodies worked over Anderson until he tagged in Gallows. Cornette nailed one of the Bodies with the racket allowing Gallows to get the win. After match Jarrett comes out and shakes hand with Bullet Club.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

You know who worked for the 1wtestling site that is reporting the 150 number for the crowd and other bad stuff? Bob Ryder...

What a coincidence..


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Vic said:


> TNA was also giving away tickets for free and had bigger names involved tbf...


Doesn't matter, it's hard to fill up buildings even with free tickets. Tna still made that good first impression.

I am not knocking the show. July 24th is the real test.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

It's a paid show. Doesn't matter if it does 1 or 10000.

The pics make it look bad though. Bad 1st impression.



WBS said:


> You know who worked for the 1wtestling site that is reporting the 150 number for the crowd and other bad stuff? Bob Ryder...
> 
> What a coincidence..


It's Bill Apter's site. Everyone respects the guy.


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



MTheBehemoth said:


> It's a paid show. Doesn't matter if it does 1 or 10000.
> 
> The pics make it look bad though. Bad 1st impression.
> 
> 
> 
> It's Bill Apter's site. Everyone respects the guy.


Yeah, everybody is saying 400 to 500, but the pics don't do it justice, then again the pics of the ring made it look incredibly small too. I'd imagine things will be better within the coming weeks. So I'm not worried until then, plus Jarrett still has some of the roster kept secret. If things don't improve too much soon he may have to bite the bullet and reveal the other names to gain interest.


----------



## Bobryderswebcam

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> Not a good look perception wise. Tna first show drew 2000 in a small building if am not mistaken. People including investors going to look at photos.
> 
> I do like the periscope idea.
> 
> July 24th show is the real show. Any idea on ticket sales?
> 
> ROH is in Vegas the week before GFW. Interesting


They drew 3600 for there first show. Can't really compare the two. A much fairer comparison would be the first tna house show.

These shows are paid so he's getting money regardless and exposure, it's a good move but when the shows are paid you should make more of an effort to ensure there full. 3 for 2 offers etc


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

About 300 people watched the show via Periscope.

Some photos from the Jackson, TN show:


----------



## lax5150

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

six sided ring?


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Anyone who watched on Periscope, how did the show itself come off? Was it pretty good?


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Yeah wondering if some sort of video will be released from the event.

For the following shows i would suggest to block some seats and bring fans to closer seats, so people over the iwc won't complain about the sparse crowd look...


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

If you have an Android or IOS phone then you can watch the show on the Periscope TV app. It actually takes some getting used to, but its neat, watching the Tate Twins vs Heavenly Bodies right now. The show was uploaded in its entirety, when you log in or whatever use the search function, find GFW, follow them and click on recent and there should be 5 video uploads available. There's over 700 people watching right now in my stream, pretty good idea uploading house shows before announcing a TV deal.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Vic said:


> If you have an Android or IOS phone then you can watch the show on the Periscope TV app. It actually takes some getting used to, but its neat, watching the Tate Twins vs Heavenly Bodies right now. The show was uploaded in its entirety, when you log in or whatever use the search function, find GFW, follow them and click on recent and their should be 5 video uploads available. There's over 700 people watching right now in my stream, pretty good idea uploading house shows before announcing a TV deal.


Thanks! Smart move on their part.


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Tate Twins did a fairly impressive job for a couple of new guys, the crowd literally had no idea who they were so they were unmoved during the entire match then popped when the Tates hit their finisher and won :lmao.

Edit: Crowd is way more responsive for the Dutt/Olivencia match, most likely due to Dutt being more recognizable. They're actually popping for big moves and what not.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I can't find the "recent" to click on.. I'm following them but i can't see anything they've posted.


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Click on their name and their profile should come up, recent is at the bottom left.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Vic said:


> Click on their name and their profile should come up, recent is at the bottom left.


When i click on their name a small windows pops up but that's it...i have android btw.


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WBS said:


> When i click on their name a small windows pops up but that's it...i have android btw.


Yeah recent posts should appear in the window.


----------



## lidoradir

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

cant find it to..

look :


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



lidoradir said:


> cant find it to..
> 
> look :


yep just like mine.


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Are you on Android? The interface might be different, then.

Edit: See those blue dots? Try clicking on them to see if they lead anywhere.


----------



## lidoradir

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

the blue dots its for blocking them.

yes i have android.

can you show a picture from your phone ?


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I have IOS, so it wouldn't do any good.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

yeah the blue dots are just for blocking. Perhaps only with ios one can see a non live show?...


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Maybe so, that sucks of that's indeed the case, Jarrett might upload shows to youtube if he gets feedback over the Periscope situation.


----------



## Barashark

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Disappointed. Never was a fan of the hexagonal ring and still don't. But I'm willing to give them some credit till July.


----------



## Jonasolsson96

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Can someone give me a quick update? I stopped giving a a shit probably 8 months or so ago. How is the "company" going. Will there be any shows?


----------



## Morrison17

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

6 sides? unexpected/


----------



## KingCrash

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Hoping I can get off work early enough to get to the show tonight, if for nothing else it'll be a interesting watch with former coach Donnie Tyndall showing up.


----------



## Memphis Fan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Jonasolsson96 said:


> Can someone give me a quick update? I stopped giving a a shit probably 8 months or so ago. How is the "company" going. Will there be any shows?


 There going to be a ton of shows. GFW has taken over TNA 's old deal of touring monir league baseball parks. They are all sold shows. GFW is using . to use NJPW and ROH talent to create interest . However the ROH guys cannot work TV taping for GFW , only house shows. Not sure about them using the NJPW guys on TV . .

I


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Memphis Fan said:


> There going to be a ton of shows. GFW has taken over TNA 's old deal of touring monir league baseball parks. They are all sold shows. GFW is using . to use NJPW and ROH talent to create interest . However the ROH guys cannot work TV taping for GFW , only house shows. Not sure about them using the NJPW guys on TV . .
> 
> I


According to Meltzer NJPW guys can work TV tapings they just can't effect their NJPW schedule, I'd imagine if Jarrett can get clearance for some AAA talent they can work TV too.


----------



## amhlilhaus

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

wonder how much the sold shows are for? if they only got 500 fans I guess that's around a 10k gate, maybe they made money (the promoter)

minor league baseball is the shit to get into, the major league teams pay the salaries of the players, the team owner gets the gate receipts and a slice of merchandise and food. 

$$$$$$$$$$

I am praying they get a respectable tv deal, then tna gets another one. gfw on spike, tna on cmt or wgn. and lucha gets the big Univision availability, just so all four are on national tv and they all have something. 

have no problem with a pro wrestling landscape with 
wwe
tna, roh, gfw and lucha underground right below them.


----------



## David Klein

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Lol Viacom is never getting in bed with Dixie again. If GFW gets a spike deal they're the number two promotion. If Lucha Underground gets the Univision deal they're ahead of TNA too and if TNA gets kiicked off DA then ROH is ahead of them too.


----------



## Flair Shot

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*


----------



## StylinProfilin

I don't like six sided rings. Matches feel so cluster fiiky. For special events it's fun, but not all the time.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

From the Jackson Sun :

Jason Compton said he wanted the Jackson Generals’ Ballpark at Jackson to begin hosting different types of events.

So far, the general manager of the minor league baseball team in Jackson has accomplished that.
Not halfway through the 2015 season, the Generals’ park has hosted a church’s Easter services, a Relay for Life event and other baseball events such as college games and the Ohio Valley Conference tournament, which has been in Jackson for a few years now.
A new event was officially added to the list Friday when Global Force Wrestling held its first-ever live event with a six-sided ring between home plate and the backstop to the enjoyment of about 500 wrestling fans.
“It’s another way to expose this stadium to a group of people who may not ever have been here before,” Compton said. “And it’s coming off well.
“Everybody who comes to a game can see home plate at all times, so being able to see a wrestling ring in just about the same location isn’t hard either.”
The crowd enjoyed about a two-hour event with five matches. Most of the time, the crowd favorites won. The only fan favorite to lose a match was Memphis’ Dustin Starr, who succumbed to Chris Mordetzky’s full nelson.
The biggest stars on the show – GFW owner Jeff Jarrett and legendary manager Jim Cornette – made an appearance just before the main event, and Cornette honored Dusty Rhodes, who passed away Thursday at the age of 69, with a moment of silence and a 10-bell salute.
“That’s customary to do when one of our own has fallen,” Cornette told the crowd. “And The American Dream Dusty Rhodes is one of the biggest names ever in this business.”
After that, the tag team the New Heavenly Bodies came out for the main event and let Cornette know they didn’t appreciate his honor of the legends of the business.
“We’re the real legends here,” they told him.
Cornette introduced their opponents, the Bullet Club, about 10 minutes before he helped the Bullet Club win when he hit a member of the Heavenly Bodies with his trademark tennis racket in the lower back, apparently knocking the wrestler unconscious with a head injury for a three-count.
The turn of events sent the crowd home happy to see the good guys come out on top with the help of a legend.
“It’s been a long time since I’ve been in Jackson, Tennessee,” Cornette said. “But it’s been good to be here.”


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

So the 500ish number got confirmed after all, seems like people enjoyed the atmosphere live, and judging by the Periscope vids, I can confirm this.


----------



## shandcraig

Maybe they will use a 4 sided ring for the tv tapings. And remember those events will have big production


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Yeah they're not spending a lot of money for these house shows, and rightfully so. The real important step will be made or not at Vegas.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Global Force Wrestling sent out the following:

DASH TO HOST GFW WRESTLING EVENT AT BB&T BALLPARK

GLOBAL FORCE WRESTLING TO INVADE WINSTON-SALEM ON FRIDAY, AUGUST 14

WINSTON-SALEM, N.C. (June 12, 2015) – The Winston-Salem Dash and BB&T Ballpark will host a Global Force Wrestling (GFW) event at 7:30 p.m. on Friday, August 14. This event is part of GFW’s MiLB Grand Slam Tour.

GFW founder Jeff Jarrett will make an appearance at BB&T Ballpark during the Dash’s 7 p.m. game this Tuesday, June 16, against the Myrtle Beach Pelicans. Jarrett will throw out the ceremonial first pitch and announce the talent card for theAugust 14 event. Tuesday’s contest is an All-You-Can-Eat-Night, during which fans can enjoy all the free hot dogs, hamburgers and cheeseburgers they can handle through the seventh inning. Normal ticket prices apply, and they start as low as $8.

Tickets for the GFW event will go on sale to Dash season ticket holders on Tuesday, June 23, at 10 a.m. The general public will be able to purchase tickets beginning on Wednesday, June 24, at 10 a.m.

A wrestling ring will be set up at home plate for the event on August 14. VIP tickets are available for $49 and include food and beverages from the Womble Carlyle Club and meet-and-greet opportunities with the wrestlers. Reserved seats behind the plate and above the dugouts range from $20-$40. All seats along the outfield lines are general admission for $10.

Six-time World Champion Kevin Nash will appear as a GFW Legend, while other confirmed talent includes the Killer Elite Squad (Lance Hoyt and Davey Boy Smith, Jr.) and Tessa Blanchard, the daughter of the founding member of the Four Horseman Tully Blanchard. More talent will be announced soon.

Gates will open at 5:30 p.m. for the GFW event. For more information, call the Dash at (336) 714-6877.

The Winston-Salem Dash are the Class A-Advanced minor league affiliate of the Chicago White Sox. To purchase Dash tickets and for more information, please call (336) 714-2287 or visit www.wsdash.com.

So Kevin Nash is the first of the former world champions that jj announced to be appearing during this summer tour..


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

They streamed live through periscope some minutes from the meet and greet! Very nice and funny.. Matt Jackson was chatting too!


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Is that the coach?


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

By looking at the periscope vids, there were more people in Knoxville than in Jackson.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Reports for Jackson, TN :

Global Force Wrestling Live Event
Jackson, Tennessee
Report by Dot Net reader Chris Freeman

Attendance was roughly 540. There was an 90-minute meet and greet before the event.

1. The Tate Twins defeated Best Friends by neckbreaker and splash.

2. Sonjay Dutt defeated Jamin Olivencia. Sonjay won with tornado DDT and a top rope splash.

3. Thea Trinidad beat Lei'D Tapa with crazy tornado DDT. Huge size difference

4. Moose beat Kevin Matthews with a spear.

6. Chris Mordetzky (a/k/a Chris Masters) beat Dustin Starr with the Master lock. Huge heat.

Jim Cornette and Jeff Jarrett spoke. Cornette and the new Heavenly Bodies exchanged some zingers.

7. Doc Gallows and Karl Anderson beat The New Heavenly Bodies. The Bullet Club members won with help from Cornette's tennis racket.

Biggest Pops
Moose
Jim Cornette
Jeff Jarrett
Bullet Club


Global Force Wrestling Live Event
Jackson, Tennessee
Report by Dot Net reader Jonny "Mad Dog"

I bought a ticket soon after reading GFW would hold its first show ever on my travel route back home from vacation and couldn't wait. As an aspiring professional wrestler myself, if I couldn't be on the card, I could be there in person in the seats at least and shake hands.

I got to the minor league ballpark an hour before the show officially started at 6:30 PM and the parking lot looked to be filled about a third of the way total. There were far more cars than when I scoped out the place earlier in the day. I got a band for my VIP ticket and saw to my immediate left at the entrance a bunch of tables set up for various wrestlers' merchandise and the like. Stars such as Jamin Olivencia were shouting and hyping themselves and others. Jamin was hyping Moose in particular, being that he was right beside him. The Jarretts, Jim Cornette, the Best Friends, and the Bullet Club were big hits at the tables, Thea Trinidad was later as well. I picked up a program and got some signatures and they had the whole deal going on for the usual live event merch prices (more on a funny story on that below).

A man resembling Christopher Daniels that was some sort of former news affiliate was our announcer for the evening.

1. The Tate Brothers beat Trent Barreta and Chuck Taylor. Out first were "The Best Friends" Trent Barreta and Chuck Taylor. They cheered at first, then booed after heeling it up with hilarity ensuing soon after and throughout the match (they pretended to play ball and we made fun at the idea they had to "earn" lyrics to their entrance theme). Their opponents were the fan-friendly twins, the Tate Brothers (wearing gear similar to The Young Bucks, who I said wanted their gear back). This match was a bit basic and easy-going for my more hardcore and tight taste, but passed, as it was definitely a family-oriented event. Being in the front row with other people some may call "smarks" or members of the IWC, we had fun with the calling out the seemingly homoerotic antics of the Best Friends. Both teams and teams later in the night used moves similar to the 3D at some point, and one such move was the Tate Brother's finisher. The Tates included lots of combos in their arsenal and the Best Friends laid it thick concerning 2-on-1 attacks. The Tate Brothers won in roughly 10 minutes.

2. Thea Trinidad beat Lei 'D Tapa. At this point, it seemed that they were going with the separate entrance areas for those some would consider "babyfaces" and "heels", something Jarrett's former company did in earlier days in their history. I have mixed feelings about it, and the "heels" were always out first tonight. Lei 'D Tapa laid it on heavy with power moves, as expected. Thea Trinidad looked great tonight, and has improved since I last saw her. She won in roughly 5 minutes with a form of a roll-up.

The aforementioned boisterous Jamin Olivencia was out first and "heeled" it up by verbally bashing the announcer and making him re-pronounce his name "correctly" and would shout out his name several times throughout the match. His opponent was Sonjay Dutt to a good reaction. Sonjay was good as always, he's definitely a professional and the matches tonight were getting progressively more "tight", despite Sonjay Dutt using a simple splash to finish Olivencia rather than the double-foot stomp we've become accustomed to. Sonjay won in roughly 10 minutes.

3. Moose defeated Kevin Matthews. Moose was over big time. While Matthews seemed to win, soon after in that the match was restarted or continued after another referee came in because he saw Matthews use the ropes to his advantage. Matthews took a spear for his efforts by Moose. It was a typical Moose match, just extended by a few minutes and he showed signs of improving on a week-by-week basis. Moose won in roughly 15 minutes. After the match, Moose bumped fists with some of us at ringside. I told him he's a future world champ and just needs to dump his current managers.

There was a 20-minute intermission. I figured those coming in with a family and fan-friendly "indy" event mindset knew what they were doing. During this time for the usual 20 dollars, one could get a picture taken with Thea Trinidad. I and many other males did with enthusiasm.

4. Chris "The Adonis" Mordetzky beat Dustin Starr. "Local boy" Starr was the most over person on the card tonight by far. There were many "Five Star" chants, and I said they should make it "Ten Star." and "The Adonis" saw many stars tonight, despite a cloudy night sky. However, Mordetzky was able to "eek" out a victory with his patented "Master Lock" full-nelson hold on a seemingly passed-out Dustin Starr in roughly 15 minutes. This was second, if not tied for match of the night.

Jim Cornette delivered a passionate promo about Dusty Rhodes, Memphis Wrestling, Smoky Mountain Wrestling, and other legends, which the New Heavenly Bodies tore into prior to the main event. They were, in turn, verbally ripped a new one by Jim Cornette as the Bullet Club's Doc Gallows and Karl Anderson made their entrance to a great ovation.

5. Doc Gallows and Karl Anderson beat The New Heavenly Bodies. There was much chanting and clapping during this match, and this was the match of the night if ties aren't allowed. If one has seen a "typical" Bullet Club match when they are playing to the crowd and not in it for themselves. This was standard fare, but the Jim Cornette dynamic, as well as the Bullet Babe, made it a bit different. The crowd popped big at Jim Cornette popping one of The New Heavenly Bodies in the back with his trademark racket after the New Heavenly Bodies started wrestling dirty with what appeared to be brass knuckles. The Bullet Club won with their finishing combo in roughly 15 minutes.

After the match to bring the night to a close, Jeff Jarrett and Jim Cornette were taking pictures with fans for (you guessed it) 20 bucks. The crowd and I KNEW the announcer was building up to that when he was hyping it, and popped after he said the price.

Notes: I was in full GFW apparel with my hat and tank-top and brought what appeared to be the crowd's only sign, which read "THE AMERICAN DREAM IS FOREVER" in tribute to the recently passed legendary Dusty Rhodes. It was cool to hold it in the ring after the show.

GFW is apparently using a green-roped six-sided ring.

The final turnout was not announced but it looked as if maybe a fourth to a third of the ballpark was filled in total. There's a learning curve given that it was GFW's first show, with mainly wrestling-related news sites, podcasts, and local news affiliates for advertising.


----------



## Afterlife

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Probably they will have the logo of the company in the ring too


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Report for the Knoxville event :

JUST got in from making a wrestling trip to see Global Force Wrestling - GFW second ever show...and I feel the need to do an in depth review...ain't done one in AGES...
Over all, I had a great time. Fun atmosphere, crowd was into the show, the wrestlers all seemed to enjoy being there. That is a major plus, I've been to many a show where some of the guys would rather be anywhere, and it always shows. WELL worth the time and money to go see the show.
The show did have a couple minor issues, the biggest of which was TOTALLY not their fault, that being the sound issue. Basically the whole show the mics were dropping, sound wasn't working right, hissing, just made it tough for people who weren't me to know who the wrestlers were lol. I personally think they opened up too many sections for seating in the ballpark, which allowed the crowd to spread out a bit to much. Force em to sit closer, it looks better and it gives the crowd more energy. But that is just my opinion. I would have liked to seen better looking ring aprons, as plain black doesn't really work anymore at that level, but I am assuming they just aren't ready yet.
Big pluses for me were they had the alot of the wrestlers out front in the concourse selling merchandise as soon as you came in the door. LOVED that! The fans really want that opportunity to interact with the wrestlers directly, and GFW provides! Also loved the Jarretts coming out and thanking the crowd for their support, it was honest and heartfelt to me. Appreciated the variety the show offered, from the hottest thing on the indys today in the Bullet Club to one of the greatest managers of all time in Jim Cornette.
Lets hit the matches!
1st match: Trent Barretta and Chuck Taylor vs the Tate Twins I believe...first off, LOVE the twins gear!! It has tassles, and everything is better with tassles! Secondly, Chuck Taylor is one of my favorite grapplers in the world, so just seeing him on the larger stage is awesome to me. Good match, lots of back and forth, may have been my favorite match of the night.
2nd match: Sonjay Dutt and Chase Owens vs Jason Kincaid and...uh...hell if I could spell or pronounce his name, but he kept yelling it for the first few minutes of the match to much entertainment on my part. Wait, just found it...Jamin Olivencia. Look, Chase is the Crown Jewel for a reason, and Kincaid is legit one of the best wrestlers in the entire southern United States. I have been a fan of Sonjay since the first time I saw him, and other dude was just an entertaining heel. Honestly this match would have been much better as two singles matches, but it was a fun, serviceable match that did give everybody a moment to be awesome.
3rd match: Lei D'Tapa vs Thea Trinadad...look, I'll be blunt, I just am not a huge fan of Tapa. She is a convincing monster for a womens division, but I just can't get into her in the ring. Thea did what she could, but honestly it wasn't convincing to me that a women who is ACTUALLY half the size (100 lbs vs 200 lbs) would not be broken in half, and I usually don't find that a problem...but Trinidad was so tiny, she is legit 1/3 of me! Was not a enjoyable, but I also think Chuck Taylor vs Thea would be a match of the night anywhere!
4th match: Moose vs Kongo Kong...I have been to enough shows with Moose on them that I have adopted him as one of my people, even though I have never spoken to him. I am a fan. And I'd never seen Kong, but I fell in love instantly. He was DIFFERENT. He didn't have a wrestlers body, he was kinda a throwback to the ugly monsters of yesterday, he was not super athletic, he was just a fun, scary dude with potential to be interesting. It reminded me of the early days of TNA where NOBODY knew who might show up, it made it exciting to see who was going to pop up, and it showed the GFW was not just going to go with the pretty boy WWE guy...thank you!
Intermission was intermission, it was EXACTLY 30 minutes which I found to be refreshing to have a wrestling show time things out and stick to a schedule. They had guys selling merch again, which I SO approve of! More guys should do it!!!
Match 5: Chris Master vs...I think it was Devin. Uhm...OK, so local guy came out to a HUGE pop, great response. I just didn't really get into the match. I ain't a fan of Masters, I never really cared for that gimmick, and since I didn't actually know this local guy, which is weird for me cause I am pretty aware of local guys all around my area, I don't know, it just didn't suit me. Plus Masters kinda wasn't full heel, and I HATED Devins gear, just not the match for me.
Promo from Cornette, Corny is just cool, I will never get over being a fan, even though I am not a nostalgia guy. Then a quick promo from the Jarretts and it's time for the main. Nice part here to me was how they kept it short and sweet because they realize the fans want the main.
Match 6: Bullet Club vs New Heavenly Bodies...and then Cornette was with BC and local coach was with NHB and it got overly complicated and we got a Smoky Mountain finish and it would have been a great match between the two teams but they wanted to use the local folks to pump up the draw but it was the main and it should have just been a kick ass match. LOVED the NHB when they came out, they were servicable old school heels. Machine Gun is just the man, and it is AMAZING how much Gallows has grown and changed as a wrestler. Who knew all he had to do to be the man CM Punk talked about was join the NWO? Seriously, Gallows has made a HUGE leap from even where he was in the Straight Edge Society to now. It is truly impressive.
Overall, a good show, couple rough spots that are ALL easily fixable, well worth the money and the time to get there. MUCH respect to the staff, crew, and wrestlers and I will totally go to another show...hopefully they can fun the Hickory Crawdads stadium, it's not quite as many seats but I KNOW we can out draw what they had there!!!


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I see Tony Givens help out with the show.

Been pushing for Chase Owens and Jason Kincaid for years.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

For what I saw on periscope they were good!


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

This periscope experiment is a nice idea, even now hundreds of people are watching the videos replay.


----------



## amhlilhaus

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

go gfw!!

just don't feature old wcw washed up wrestlers.


----------



## LateTrain27

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Quite disappointed that I kept missing all the Periscope broadcasts.

I wasn't expecting much from Global Force Wrestling until the TV Taping shows to be honest so I don't think it will be possible to really properly judge the product until then. I look forward to that, especially if the Bullet Club's involved.


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



amhlilhaus said:


> go gfw!!
> 
> just don't feature old wcw washed up wrestlers.


I'm fine with some relevant WCW guys being on air personalities, just don't have them wrestle except MAYBE every blue moon.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Next weekend shows looks better on paper! :

Saturday, June 20 – Pearl, MS – Trustmark Park – 7:30PM
TICKETS: http://www.ticketmaster.com/global-...tistid=2121233&majorcatid=10004&minorcatid=27

Talent appearing:

Andrew Everett
PJ Black
The Hot Shots
Chris Mordetzsky
Shelton Benjamin
Doc Gallows
Luke Hawx
Chuck Taylor
Jigsaw
Lei’D Tapa
Thea Trinidad
Sonjay Dutt
Jimmy Rave

Special guest: Scott Steiner
GFW Founder: Jeff Jarrett

GFW on tour LIVE.in Bowling Green –.sponsored by Game X Change
BUY SELL and TRADE Video Games, DVD and Blu-Ray movies, iPods, iPhones, iPads and related accessories. Game X Change prides themselves.in paying the most cash for your stuff in the industry. Check store for details..Click here to find a Game X Change store near you!

Sunday, June 21 – Bowling Green, KY – Bowling Green Ballpark – 6PM
TICKETS:.https://www.ticketreturn.com/prod2/Buy.asp?EventID=147123

– Bowling Green Ballpark – 300 8th Ave, Bowling Green, KY 42101
– team: Bowling Green Hot Rods
– general on sale: Friday 5/15
– bghotrods.com
– facebook.com/bghotrods
– twitter.com/bghotrods
– instagram.com/bg_hotrods

Talent appearing:

The Young Bucks
Sonjay Dutt
Jigsaw
Jimmy Rave
Lei’D Tapa
Thea Trinidad
Chuck Taylor
Cliff Compton
Doc Gallows
Quinn “Moose” Ojinnaka
Chris Mordetzky
Shelton Benjamin
Andrew.Everett

Special guest: Jim Cornette
GFW Founder: Jeff Jarrett


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I'm expecting the attendance numbers to increase over time leading up to the first taping and a more solid schedule for the NJPW guys, the shows with Gabriel, Young Bucks, Benjamin, and Steiner should draw big numbers by upstart standards.



LateTrain27 said:


> Quite disappointed that I kept missing all the Periscope broadcasts.
> 
> I wasn't expecting much from Global Force Wrestling until the TV Taping shows to be honest so I don't think it will be possible to really properly judge the product until then. I look forward to that, especially if the Bullet Club's involved.


You can still watch them on Periscope after the show aired live, Jarrett has them archived.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WBS said:


> Pearl, MS – Trustmark Park
> 
> 
> Special guest: Scott Steiner


Finally. :mark:


----------



## Red Dead

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I'm not a fan of the green color scheme. I don't a green GFW logo on the apron but not on the ropes lol

And I hope GFW get's a new logo. Brand Awareness will be very important for when they get their first TV deal/show.

I have heard a few people laugh at the poor attendance number but some people obviously need to realize that these shows are basically exhibitions to sample the product and get people talking about GFW. Even if only 50 people learned of GFW during the weekend it is still a success as those 50 people will be likely to tune in to their first TV taping or even be in attendance.


----------



## Red Dead

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Vic said:


> I'm fine with some relevant WCW guys being on air personalities, just don't have them wrestle except MAYBE every blue moon.


It's important for GFW to feature as many well known WCW wrestlers/personalities as they can in their first show to get people watching.

let's face the fact not many people will tune in to watch some mid carder from ROH or NJPW. having them associate or get into storyline's with legends will help these guys get over with a new audience. 

I can imagine that this first GFW show will be similar to the first TNA show except no flying elvis's this time around.


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Red Dead said:


> I'm not a fan of the green color scheme. I don't a green GFW logo on the apron but not on the ropes lol
> 
> And I hope GFW get's a new logo. Brand Awareness will be very important for when they get their first TV deal/show.
> 
> I have heard a few people laugh at the poor attendance number but some people obviously need to realize that these shows are basically exhibitions to sample the product and get people talking about GFW. Even if only 50 people learned of GFW during the weekend it is still a success as those 50 people will be likely to tune in to their first TV taping or even be in attendance.


When you consider the known roster, 500+ for its first two shows in different areas is a godsend for a start up, especially for today's wrestling business.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Vic said:


> When you consider the known roster, 500+ for its first two shows in different areas is a godsend for a start up, especially for today's wrestling business.


Agreed. There's nothing wrong with the numbers.

TNA did less in ballparks whilst still on spike in 90 million + homes whilst drawing more than a million viewers a week.


----------



## KingCrash

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

500+ is decent considering they didn't even advertise in Knoxville until a couple of days before the show with the Tyndall mention and an appearance on a morning show by Jarrett.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Thom Yorke said:


> Agreed. There's nothing wrong with the numbers.
> 
> TNA did less in ballparks whilst still on spike in 90 million + homes whilst drawing more than a million viewers a week.


So comparing them to TNA? Why? The worst tun company of the last decade

But yeah, 500 is bueno. However if they sign big stars and still get 500. No bueno.

.


----------



## S.MACK

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Good numbers for those cards for sure


----------



## magicjma3215

I think the next weekend shows with the names on the card they probably will get about 750 in the stadiums a night which would be fantastic


----------



## PauseMenuNotWanted

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



KingCrash said:


> 500+ is decent considering they didn't even advertise in Knoxville until a couple of days before the show with the Tyndall mention and an appearance on a morning show by Jarrett.


If Jeff is sticking with the TNA house show approach of "let's not tell anyone they're running until the last minute" then I have no sympathy over their poor attendances. Jarrett needs to realise that as much as some parts of his house show running are well commended such as the focus on fan interaction, the shows need to be advertised and promoted. You can't take everything you did before and slap a different logo on it.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

He did various interview on local stations, appearance in those stadium and podcasts.. Of course with TV time it would be much better.


----------



## Hencheman_21

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Comparing GFW to TNA is fine but along with their status at different times one should point out that GFW is the new toy. People are curious to see what is going on. I wish them well but they will not be the shiny new toy forever.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

It's seems that tna also liked the green color too.... Lol!! (new x division belt)


----------



## Memphis Fan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I went to the show in Jackson , TN. There is no way there was 500 people in attendance . There looked to be more like 250 to 300. There were a whole of bunch of comps . Jarrett came out at intermission and thanks the Boys and Girls club , a church group and cub scouts for attending the show.

The show it self lasted a little more than two hours. All of the matches had a very strict layout . There was very little actual wrestling. The matches consisted mainly comedy spots and pandering to the crowd . Only Moose and the Tate twins left their feet. GFW did not give the talent freedom to work .

Rumor is that GFW is getting paid $ 5,000 per show by the baseball team .. Te baseball team keeps the parking and concession , while GFW gets the fee and gimmick sales

Not a very good show , reminds me of a generic TNA house show . I would not spend any more money on this type of show. Hopefully , the TV taping will be an improvement.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Thom Yorke said:


> Agreed. There's nothing wrong with the numbers.
> 
> TNA did less in ballparks whilst still on spike in 90 million + homes whilst drawing more than a million viewers a week.


:ti

Lies. TNA drew thousands in these ballparks. Maybe the minimum 1,000 in some cases. Please keep your comical disdain for TNA out of the thread please. :lol


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Ham and Egger said:


> thousands


Lol

Stick to shitting on aries


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

So where are the global competitors? What was the point of doing these partnerships all over the world if you're just going use American talent? They're probably holding off till they get TV?


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Yeah some of the roster is still unknown according to Jarrett.


----------



## Memphis Fan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Who is on the roster is not the major issue. The major issue for GFW is what style of wrestling will they presented on TV . I think that work rate will have to be the focus . McMahon already has the market corner on Sports Entertainment. The viewers will expect an exciting in ring product, not his crap that GFW put in ring over the weekend. The show I went to was really bad , if GFW tries to run this type of show in NYC or Philly they would have been booed out of the building.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Philly didn't booed tna, even Hogan got massive reactions there... 
According to social media like Twitter, the first two shows were mostly liked.


----------



## Memphis Fan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WBS said:


> Philly didn't booed tna, even Hogan got massive reactions there...
> According to social media like Twitter, the first two shows were mostly liked.


 Philly fans booed Santa Claus and they cheered when Michael Irvin suffered a spinal cord injury . You need to watch the ECW One Stand show , the NYC fans hated Cena and the WWE . The hardcore fan would boo these GFW show straight out of town.

The first two shows were not well received by fans. The layout of the matches limited the talent. It was paint by numbers wrestling . I though Nick Gulas was still alive. The shows were not good by anyone standards . They were both just a attempt at a quick money grab. Like I said I bought a ticket to the Jackson , TN show and it was just plain bad. I want to like the show , but it was so bad I can find nothing positive to say about the event.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Well it's your opinion


----------



## Memphis Fan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WBS said:


> Well it's your opinion


 I been watching wrestling since 1970 . I think I know when a entire show is being mailed in . Where you at the show ? If not you really don't know. I not trying to be negative , I want GFW to make it. However in 2015 this type of in ring product is not going to draw any money . Not opinion , it is fact . Jarrett really needs to deliver a strong in ring product at the TV tapings.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

You can be Heyman, it's Still your personal opinion...


----------



## amhlilhaus

Why does it have to be either work rate or sports entertainment? Just combine the two and you have......pro wrestling 

Like lucha underground


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Nobody is going to boo a company out of the building. Why pay $20 for a ticket if you don't like the product? Come on!


----------



## BestInTheWorld1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

any news on when they would announce a TV deal?


----------



## richyque

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I love the ring and color scheme, GFW has me as a fan now and i fully support their endeavors as a new fan. 

WBS, i love you.


----------



## xerxesXXI

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Meh, I don't like the 6 sided ring. Can't they try to be different in another way?


----------



## Shagz

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



richyque said:


> I love the ring and color scheme, GFW has me as a fan now and i fully support their endeavors as a new fan.
> 
> WBS, i love you.


You're a fan now just because they use pretty colours?


----------



## richyque

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Shagz said:


> You're a fan now just because they use pretty colours?


I love the 6 sided ring and JJ as a booker is better than anything tna is doing in 2015.


----------



## Afterlife

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

.


----------



## famicommander

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Afterlife said:


> Watching a dog lick its balls is better than anything tna is doing in 2015.


Eddie Edwards and Davey Richards vs Bobby Roode and Austin Aries tag team series has been awesome.

TNA's booking, storylines, and business practices have always been a trainwreck but they do still feature great wrestling much more regularly than a certain other promotion.


----------



## Fighter Daron

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



famicommander said:


> Eddie Edwards and Davey Richards vs Bobby Roode and Austin Aries tag team series has been awesome.
> 
> TNA's booking, storylines, and business practices have always been a trainwreck but they do still feature great wrestling much more regularly than a certain other promotion.


MITB says no.


----------



## Bobryderswebcam

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Tna maybe producing some stellar matches and good storylines. But it doesn't matter if you've lost 4/5s of your audience which they have. No one is watching. They've failed to capitalise on every opurtunity given to them ever. They've mismanaged money, mismanaged talent, badly marketed themselves, badly re marketed, made cuts to deep to quick, alienated a large proportion of there fan base I could go on.

For me this feels with GFW as Jeff Jarretts restart and he's gonna try and show what tna should have been under his guise. he clearly is hoping to pick up Tnas assets and intellectual property thus retaining a shareholding and when that happens he will probably almagate the two. But until then it's great for the biz I ness that there's another place to work.

The problem with GFW is some of the guys are over exposed on the Indys so the drawing potential is somewhat limited without getting exclusive deals with genuine draws. Of which they are very few left in wrestling. Today wrestling is sold through brand awareness and Jeff needs to have learnt lessons from his time with tna in how to market etc. so far with GFW he seems to be doing pretty well. He's doing sold shows, which other People are promoting so he's getting the name out there for free. But with the Vegas deal he needs to step it up. If you can't draw in Vegas you can't draw anywhere.

Edit he's already in some respects failing, he's put on a new show, where the wrestling media was wanting photos and information, he should have comped them, got them down, got them interviewing the guys and they'd put the damn thing over. Also he knew the photos from this event were gonna go viral. So put the damn logo on the canvas have it on the aprons, have hot girls in low cut GFW t shirts etc.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



richyque said:


> I love the ring and color scheme, GFW has me as a fan now and i fully support their endeavors as a new fan.
> 
> WBS, i love you.


No you don't .. Lol


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

From Rolling Stone :

So I might as well ask the biggest question right off the bat: "What is Global Force Wrestling?"
It is a professional wrestling organization that we'd like to think will be forward-thinking and innovative. We have formed alliances with other promotions around the world so we can share talent and bring in talent. Every wrestler has a story. They've started in some organization. Over the past 15 years, all the organizations have sort of sat on an island. They don't interact at all. We look at it differently. We want other organizations to thrive. We want them to do as well as they can. It's a win-win for wrestling if that's the case. Thirty years ago, it wasn't uncommon for different promotions to share talent. You would load up a big card with wrestlers from other territories. It is a professional wrestling organization, first and foremost.

So would you characterize it as almost an "All Star" organization, with the best from all these different organizations coming together?
I wouldn't necessarily say that. We're going to have our core roster. We'll also have opportunities for wrestlers from around the world to come in and showcase their talents. They could be local stars, they could be regional stars, they could be international stars. We're going to give them an opportunity to get on the global stage. We'll have our core roster though. We'll have different matchups and different looks. As a wrestling fan, that excites me.

It is going to be different from the norm. A lot of people are having trouble understanding our mindset. It's exciting to me though. One big thing is that we're not really going to write stories, although that goes into professional wrestling. Instead, we're going to document stories. Like I said, every wrestler has a story. Why does he want to be in this business? What makes him tick as a human being? What is he competing for? The short answer is that he's competing to get the best bookings, he's competing to get the best matches. Maybe he's competing to sell the most T-shirts. There's a real competition in this business and we want to bring that to the forefront.

So you'll be focusing on competition, rather than storylines or angles?
Yes. Now, that being said, we will have some stories. When people start to see the product, I think they'll start to understand and gravitate towards it more. I can't to start our Grand Slam tour and then head out to Vegas.

Speaking of the Grand Slam tour, with the exception of some tapings in Las Vegas, all of GFW's scheduled shows right now are in baseball stadiums. Why did you choose to go that route?
The biggest factor is that I'm a third-generation performer. I have a lot of experience, and my family has a lot of experience in this business. I know that in 2015, creating brand awareness takes time, patience, money and forethought. But when we come into these towns, we're leveraging the baseball teams and their social media platforms, their advertising platforms, their fans and their season ticket base. We are spreading the word and creating the awareness by having the events there. It's a great opportunity for Global Force to get into these communities and go with a real grassroots, traditional approach. The stadiums and the baseball teams are the center of entertainment in most of these towns that we're going to. It's great to be aligned with them. If you haven't been to a minor league stadium, you ought to go. There's never a bad seat in the house, it's outdoors, it's a great place to watch a professional wrestling show.

Given how much wrestling is on TV now – WWE, TNA, Ring of Honor and Lucha Underground – what is going to set GFW apart from the pack?
The short answer is watch and see. I will say, though, that we want to truly focus on who these athletes are. The Bullet Club is legitimately the hottest faction in all of wrestling, and we'll talk about how they've come up through New Japan and continued to grow in popularity. Karl Anderson has a great story behind him, so does Doc Gallows, he's traveled the world. Chris Mordetzky [formerly Chris Masters] is one of the youngest guys ever signed by the WWE. Quite frankly, he'll probably admit it; he wasn't ready for it at the time. Now he's spent three or four years overseas, and he's ready to step into a Global Force ring and compete. PJ Black [Justin Gabriel], Lei'D Tapa, some wrestlers that maybe people haven't heard of. Guys like Andrew Everett and Chuck Taylor, I could go on and on. All these guys are chomping at the bit to get on this bigger stage.

Will you be a regular character on these shows, like you were in TNA?
No. I'm certainly not going to wrestle for the foreseeable future. I'm not going to say that I'm retired, but 99.9 percent of my time is going to be dedicated to promoting the brand and promoting the athletes of Global Force Wrestling.

RELATED: Billy Corgan Wants to Change the Culture of Wrestling
Speaking of TNA, what made you leave?
It was just that my time was over in the organization. I just needed to close the door on that chapter in my life and move on. I have nothing but respect for the company and fond memories. The good, the bad and the ugly, the ups and downs, it was a great life experience. There's nothing that I regret, it was just time to move on.

Were there any pitfalls that you encountered in TNA that you will know to avoid in GFW?
You can't just sit back and rest on your laurels. You have to be forward-thinking and ahead of the curve. My biggest goal is going to be thinking – not just short-term, but long-term – about how every wrestling fan can have as much access to this product we're creating. You have to be really business-savvy to figure out how to incorporate the fans into every aspect of your product.

What's your take on the latest round of rumors about TNA, especially now that Ring of Honor has moved to Destination America?
I don't know what the facts are. Like everybody else, I'm waiting to see how it all plays out. There certainly has been a whirlwind of rumors going around. I certainly hope they're not true, because it's not good for the industry. I'm tickled to death for Ring of Honor to get this opportunity and I hope they put the best foot forward and blow the doors off.

You have several television tapings listed throughout the rest of 2015, but as of now, we haven't heard anything about any TV deals. Is the plan to bring GFW to a network, put it online, or something else entirely?
I will release that information when it's time to release it. We're in talks domestically and internationally. The international rights come into play just as much here.

After you signed Chael Sonnen to be your color guy on the broadcasts, there has been a lot of talk about Jim Ross coming on to do play-by-play. Any update?
We have agreed to keep discussions open at this point. Jim is doing a lot in his life. He has his one-man tour, he has other projects going on. I would love to have him join us.

You've been in the business for a long time, and, as you said, you've been through "the good, the bad and the ugly." So I'm wondering, what does success mean to you, especially when it comes to Global Force Wrestling?
It's the same as any business, and you have to think about it this way: Success is defined by whether you're profitable or not. In the short-term though, we want to make strides to make brand awareness. We want to put up compelling content with compelling wrestlers, and that will be a barometer of success. We just want to be a positive influence within the wrestling industry.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Very nice video promo!! :

http://youtu.be/vAZ-4OSVAjI


----------



## famicommander

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Come on JJ, just tell us when we can watch it.

Tuesdays, hopefully.

Don't put it on that Wednesday wrestling traffic jam (ROH, Lucha Underground, Impact, plus the WWE online trio of NXT, Superstars, and Main Event)


----------



## The High King

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

so when does GFW start airing ?


----------



## Bobryderswebcam

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

You know what I'm so glad he's held back getting this off the ground it appears he's doing things the right way and I'd expect some big houses towards the end of this tour


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

PRLog (Press Release) - June 17, 2015 - WINSTON-SALEM, N.C. -- In a press conference held this morning, AML Wrestling's parent company (WrestleCade Entertainment) announced that they have entered into a partnership with Global Force Wrestling (GFW) and Jeff Jarrett.

“While I can’t discuss all of the specific details at this time, I’m extremely excited about what this alliance holds in store for the future of both WrestleCade Entertainment and GFW,” said WrestleCade Entertainment Founder & Owner Tracy Myers. “My partner, Brian Hawks, met with Mr. Jarrett over the course of several hours yesterday and came up with a plan to help grow not only WrestleCade (held annually the Saturday after Thanksgiving) and Global Force Wrestling but also America’s Most Liked (AML) Wrestling (held monthly in Winston-Salem, NC) and Showcase of Champions (held the night before WrestleCade)."

To help kick off the new partnership, WrestleCade Entertainment will promote the Global Force Wrestling (GFW) event being held by The Winston-Salem Dash at BB&T Ballpark on Friday, August 14. This event is part of GFW’s MiLB Grand Slam Tour.

Tickets for the GFW event will go on sale to Dash season ticket holders on Tuesday, June 23, at 10 a.m. The general public will be able to purchase tickets beginning on Wednesday, June 24, at 10 a.m.

A wrestling ring will be set up at home plate for the event on August 14. VIP tickets are available for $49 and include food and beverages from the Womble Carlyle Club and meet-and-greet opportunities with the wrestlers. Reserved seats behind the plate and above the dugouts range from $20-$40. All seats along the outfield lines are general admission for $10.

Six-time World Champion Kevin Nash will appear as a GFW Legend, while other confirmed talent includes AML Wrestling star Sonjay Dutt, the Killer Elite Squad (Lance Hoyt and Davey Boy Smith, Jr.) and Tessa Blanchard, the daughter of the founding member of the Four Horseman Tully Blanchard. More talent will be announced soon.

Gates will open at 5:30 p.m. for the GFW event. For more information, call the Dash at (336) 714-6877.

The Winston-Salem Dash are the Class A-Advanced minor league affiliate of the Chicago White Sox. To purchase Dash tickets and for more information, please call (336) 714-2287 or visit WSDash.com

AML Wrestling is a division of WrestleCade Entertainment and they bring their monthly live events to the AML Arena, also known as Johnny & Junes. The next AML Wrestling LIVE! event, BULLETPROOF, is scheduled for Sunday, June 28, 2015. Their TV show, AML Wrestling LIVE! airs at 12:30pm every Saturday on Triad CW20 in the Triad market of NC. For tickets or more information, visit http://www.amlwrestling.com/

WrestleCade and WrestleCade FanFest have become two of the largest independent wrestling events in the United States featuring some of the favorite wrestling stars from the WWF, WWE, WCW, TNA. ECW, ROH, NWA, SMW & AWA… all coming together to help raise money to benefit the Christmas Toy Drive. Last years show drew more than 3,000 fans to Winston-Salem, NC from around the world...including Norway and Australia.

The 4th annual WrestleCade and WrestleCade FanFest returns to Winston-Salem, NC on Saturday, November 28, 2015.

For more info on WrestleCade or WrestleCade FanFest 2015, please visit http://www.WrestleCade.com

Contact
Tracy E. Myers
***@wrestlecade.com


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

The updated lineups for this weekend's Global Force Wrestling events are:
.
Friday in Jackson, MS at Trustmark Park:
*Shelton Benjamin vs. Chris Adonis (Masters)
*The Hot Shots (Cassidy Riley & Chase Stevens) vs. Andrew Everett & PJ Black (Justin Gabriel)
*Sonjay Dutt vs. Jimmy Rave
*Chuck Taylor vs. Jigsaw.
*Luke Hawx vs. Luke Gallows.
*Lei’D Tapa vs. Thea Trinidad
Also appearing will be Scott Steiner.
.
Saturday in Bowling Green, KY at Bowling Green Ballpark:
*Shelton Benjamin vs. Chris Adonis (Masters)
*The Young Bucks vs. Andrew Everett & PJ Black (Justin Gabriel)
*Sonjay Dutt vs. Jimmy Rave vs. Jigsaw
*Chuck Taylor vs. Cliff Compton.
*Moose vs. Doc Gallows.
*Lei’D Tapa vs. Thea Trinidad
Also appearing will be Jim Cornette


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Bowling Green looks like a great card.


----------



## Shagz

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



richyque said:


> I love the 6 sided ring and JJ as a booker is better than anything tna is doing in 2015.


Are you even currently watching TNA? It's the best it's been since Bruce Prichard was head booker back in 2012.

Yeah GFW smells like dog shit with that terrible attendance rating at that baseball stadium with that terribly shitty card.


----------



## richyque

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Shagz said:


> Are you even currently watching TNA? It's the best it's been since Bruce Prichard was head booker back in 2012.
> 
> Yeah GFW smells like dog shit with that terrible attendance rating at that baseball stadium with that terribly shitty card.




To each its own man. the current tna is boring with its emphasis on in ring wrestling just like ROH. 


Im sure from past experiences with jeff jarrett booking GFW will be entertaining while having a good in ring product.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Shagz said:


> Are you even currently watching TNA? It's the best it's been since Bruce Prichard was head booker back in 2012.
> 
> Yeah GFW smells like dog shit with that terrible attendance rating at that baseball stadium with that terribly shitty card.


Looking at the slammiversary card, I think tna have a long way to go.


----------



## Shagz

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



richyque said:


> To each its own man. the current tna is boring with its emphasis on in ring wrestling just like ROH.
> 
> 
> Im sure from past experiences with jeff jarrett booking GFW will be entertaining while having a good in ring product.


ROH and TNA are two completely different products.

ROH is hard to get into for me as I don't like there weekly TV format of two 20 or so minute matches that drag on way to long for a weekly show and a few 30 second promos. ROH hardly even uses there top stars on there shows so It's hard to care about them when you hardly see them.

TNA is not purely about in ring action, they are more like the Ruthless Aggression era. TNA has plenty of entertaining Sports Entertainment like stories at the moment with EC3 and Eric Young being my favourites. TNA has a nice mix of good in ring action and entertaining segments, everything is at perfect pace to me, It's my favourite weekly wrestling show right now. I love the this #1 Contender cluster fuck storyline right now, only complaint is that I don't like Rockstar Spud in his current under dog babyface roll as it is boring and generic.

I don't think Jeff Jarrett was ever the head booker was he?
Vince Russo and Dutch Mantel were the first head bookers to my knowledge.
With all this hype Jeff Jarrett is talking about the TV show being a unique experience it sounds pretty good.
But that's all talk and no action just yet.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I'll be glad when Jarrett gets a tv deal.


----------



## They LIVE

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Lei’D Tapa vs Thea Trinidad, best of 50 series.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



They LIVE said:


> Lei’D Tapa vs Thea Trinidad, best of 50 series.


This is likely to be the worst match of every grand slam shows.


----------



## LateTrain27

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WBS said:


> .
> Saturday in Bowling Green, KY at Bowling Green Ballpark:
> *Shelton Benjamin vs. Chris Adonis (Masters)
> *The Young Bucks vs. Andrew Everett & PJ Black (Justin Gabriel)
> *Sonjay Dutt vs. Jimmy Rave vs. Jigsaw
> *Chuck Taylor vs. Cliff Compton.
> *Moose vs. Doc Gallows.
> *Lei’D Tapa vs. Thea Trinidad
> Also appearing will be Jim Cornette


This one in particular actually sounds like a pretty decent card.


----------



## Fighter Daron

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I thought Jigsaw had retired.


----------



## shandcraig

I hope when the tv taping event happens. A they use a bigger AAA size 6 sided ring or B go with a bug 4 sided ring.sorta weird he has similar graphics with 6 sided shapes behind the roster photos like tna.to much similarities. He should go back to 4 sided roots and let tna do 6.even though it's all his idea for both companies. 

Iove the green look though. Noone doing neon green and black.


Not sure how to properly load photos from my phone still.anyways this is a fake photo someone made and it would look way better


http://i.imgur.com/piksQRR.jpg


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



richyque said:


> To each its own man. the current tna is boring with its emphasis on in ring wrestling just like ROH.


TNA's top angle is James Storm pushing Mickie James in front of a moving train after weeks of meeting in offices and grocery store parking lots. How is that emphasizing in-ring wrestling? TNA if anything is more like Lucha Underground with some great matches but those come inbetween some over the top soap opera stuff like Storm-Mickie James, etc. And they both featured a wrestler getting murdered in the same week too! While no one likes to think of TNA as having anything to do with LU, if you actually see the shows lately they are way more alike than you might realize.


----------



## David Klein

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I'm rooting for GFW but no tv deal with a month to go until TV tapings is a very bad sign.


----------



## magicjma3215

Jesus people are impatient if people read the Rolling Stone interview they would find that Jarrett stated there would be several announcements coming in July prior to the tapings as well as stating that he has tv interest domestically as well as outside of the U.S.


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Mickie wasn't shoved infront of a moving train, go and watch the video, if you think the train was moving then you must be legally blind.


----------



## PauseMenuNotWanted

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



They LIVE said:


> Lei’D Tapa vs Thea Trinidad, best of 50 series.


They need more women wrestlers in GFW.

Don't see why there's such huge interest in Lei'D Tapa of all people. She shouldn't have passed TNA Gut Check in the first place.


----------



## Arthurgos

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



shandcraig said:


> I hope when the tv taping event happens. A they use a bigger AAA size 6 sided ring or B go with a bug 4 sided ring.sorta weird he has similar graphics with 6 sided shapes behind the roster photos like tna.to much similarities. He should go back to 4 sided roots and let tna do 6.even though it's all his idea for both companies.
> 
> Iove the green look though. Noone doing neon green and black.
> 
> 
> Not sure how to properly load photos from my phone still.anyways this is a fake photo someone made and it would look way better
> 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/piksQRR.jpg


See that ring to me looks different and cool but damn the way they promote this thing is grating after so long i am just waiting for it to come to Tv.


----------



## They LIVE

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

*GAME. CHANGER.
*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/611728317444591616


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Don West is THE merch seller, anyone notice how quickly TNA's merch just stopped in its tracks when Don was let go?


----------



## They LIVE

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

One can only dream....


----------



## richyque

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



They LIVE said:


> *GAME. CHANGER.
> *
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/611728317444591616


Only if he's a heel commentator! 


God damn auto spell check


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I don't know if I should laugh or cry.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



DGenerationMC said:


> I don't know if I should laughing or crying.


I am doing both.


----------



## famicommander

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

A commentary team of Don West and Jim Ross would be amazing. Please make it happen JJ.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Interesting, definitely see the positives and negatives. A lot of pre 2007 tna influence in GFW.

Listen to Bauer and Pollock from this week, brought up some solid points about the baseball shows.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



famicommander said:


> A commentary team of Don West and Jim Ross would be amazing. Please make it happen JJ.


Are you for real? 2 guys that don't know 90% of the modern wrestling moves' names. Great idea brah.


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> Interesting, definitely see the positives and negatives. A lot of pre 2007 tna influence in GFW.
> 
> Listen to Bauer and Pollock from this week, brought up some solid points about the baseball shows.


what did they say? were they for or against?


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> Interesting, definitely see the positives and negatives. A lot of pre 2007 tna influence in GFW.
> 
> Listen to Bauer and Pollock from this week, brought up some solid points about the baseball shows.


Can you recap?


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



MTheBehemoth said:


> Are you for real? 2 guys that don't know 90% of the modern wrestling moves' names. Great idea brah.


Jr doesn't know 90% of today's wrestling moves?

How many moves has been invented?..


----------



## MTheBehemoth

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WBS said:


> Jr doesn't know 90% of today's wrestling moves?
> 
> How many moves has been invented?..


That's exactly the case though. If you don't believe me - Re-watch/re-listen his Wrestle Kingdom work.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

@Mr.Speed Same thing he 's been saying for weeks. When potential partners and investors do their research they going to be skeptical because they will see pictures of an empty stadium. Bauer said in past meetings with tv executives, they were unimpressed with shows that draw 5000, they think every show going to look like mania. Basically, he preached the whole perception vs reality. He hopes the tv tapings look better. The real topic was about how hard it is for wrestling to get on a decent network. Judging from the whole Destination America-TNA mess and even Spike from last year, you can get a sense of how tv networks feel about pro wrestling.


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Jesus christ lol. Its TNA 2.0.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

It's not messed up like tna. 

They should just use streaming services for USA and other countries in the world. The question is :will this be enough for their economy?


----------



## M_D_Q_

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

GFW is more TNA than today TNA... And I love this.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## amhlilhaus

USAUSA1 said:


> @Mr.Speed Same thing he 's been saying for weeks. When potential partners and investors do their research they going to be skeptical because they will see pictures of an empty stadium. Bauer said in past meetings with tv executives, they were unimpressed with shows that draw 5000, they think every show going to look like mania. Basically, he preached the whole perception vs reality. He hopes the tv tapings look better. The real topic was about how hard it is for wrestling to get on a decent network. Judging from the whole Destination America-TNA mess and even Spike from last year, you can get a sense of how tv networks feel about pro wrestling.


Or is the whole da and spike mess on the shoulders of a clueless woman?


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



amhlilhaus said:


> Or is the whole da and spike mess on the shoulders of a clueless woman?


Yeah but that reflects on the business as a whole.


----------



## tnraw

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Thought gfw was going to be something big but now looks like another small wrestling company. Looking more like Jarretts version of tna or the direction he would have taken tna in. Only problem is tna probably knew what he was planning so they beat him to it. They switched back to the 6 sided ring and added a more reality feel to the show. They took the gfw colors too by changing the x division title to green lol. 

Jarrett took so long that other companies signed up most of the best wrestlers and there's a lot more wrestling shows on tv now. They used the flipps app but now other companies have decided to use it too. They just did something new last week by using periscope but now wwe have decided to use it for tough enough. Whatever apps or ideas Jarrett has other companies will just take them, especially tna.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

These are common risk in this business


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Yeah, wrestling industry is shit with no innovation.


----------



## Bobryderswebcam

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Don west is a great coup at one point the only reason tna was profitable was down to him.

He was taking loss making house shows where two hundred people were turning up and making them buy buy buy. Even when they didn't want to often shit because he's the best salesman you could have.

This is a great move by Jeff and how the WWE never signed him to shill stuff is a mystery maybe not the best man in commentary but when your trying to make money he's your man. Jarretts doing paid shows he needs a good man to shift shit so he makes money on the gimmicks. I'm sorry but there is something about don west that could get you invested into anything.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Don West could sell sand in a desert. That's how good he is. He is also hilarious.

I always thought it was a mistake for TNA to let him go or leave so easily.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

They should try to get Tenay. I have no idea what TNA is trying to with him.


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

TNA are basically letting his contract go for as long as possible as a big "fuck you" to Jarrett, he's a huge Tenay mark & they know this. He wanted Tenay to work WK9 with JR, because his contract was coming up. TNA not only said no, but iirc they also EXTENDED his contract to keep him away from Jarrett for as long as humanly possible. So Tenay gets paid (late) to do jack shit now and has to wait until at least next January to work with GFW, because Dixie is a bitch who's trying way too hard to be a wanna be Vince McMahon (who's known to hold grudges).


----------



## Corey

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Should we expect to see Gunner in GFW now that he's done with TNA?


----------



## famicommander

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Every time someone bumps this thread I come in hoping a TV deal has been announced, dammit.

Pretty sure this is all somehow Marty Janetty's fault.


----------



## amhlilhaus

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



tnraw said:


> .
> 
> Jarrett took so long that other companies signed up most of the best wrestlers and there's a lot more wrestling shows on tv now. They used the flipps app but now other companies have decided to use it too. They just did something new last week by using periscope but now wwe have decided to use it for tough enough. Whatever apps or ideas Jarrett has other companies will just take them, especially tna.


not necessarily true. it's theorized that he wants to build his own stars, can't really do that with guys on tv in other promotions. he supposedly has backers with money so it remains to be seen how it does. the tv tapings will tell the tale, along with his tv deal.


----------



## Bobryderswebcam

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Gunner wouldn't be a bad pick up, build on his story. That said he has that tna stink now


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Jack Evans 187 said:


> Should we expect to see Gunner in GFW now that he's done with TNA?


Jarrett talked about being a fan of him and tried months ago to book him, believing he wasn't under contract with tna anymore..

Attendance figures for the debut GFW events courtesy of Dave Meltzer.

* 6/12 in Jackson, Tennessee: 375 fans.

* 6/13 in Knoxville, Tennessee: 500 fans.

Source: The Wrestling Observer Newsletter

I checked on the site for tonight's show tickets and about 500 were sold.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WBS said:


> Attendance figures for the debut GFW events courtesy of Dave Meltzer.
> 
> * 6/12 in Jackson, Tennessee: 375 fans.
> 
> * 6/13 in Knoxville, Tennessee: 500 fans.
> 
> Source: The Wrestling Observer Newsletter
> 
> I checked on the site for tonight's show tickets and about 500 were sold.


This is 500?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/612416636725952512


----------



## richyque

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



MTheBehemoth said:


> This is 500?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/612416636725952512


looks like over 200 fans.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Most if not all wrestling events is papered. 

Hopefully, the tv tapings look better. GFW should give away as many tickets as possible so it can look good. I don't understand why he is taping in Vegas. Nashville has no more indies running regularly and people want wrestling there.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> Most if not all wrestling events is papered.
> 
> Hopefully, the tv tapings look better. GFW should give away as many tickets as possible so it can look good. I don't understand why he is taping in Vegas. *Nashville has no more indies running regularly and people want wrestling there.*


Something doesn't add up. If they want wrestling then why are there no indies? Hm....
Let them listen to their damn music in peace.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

It's not the fans problem, it's the bad promoters. ROH actually the main promotion in Nashville now. ROH loves Nashville because it's a good market.


----------



## richyque

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> It's not the fans problem, it's the bad promoters. ROH actually the main promotion in Nashville now. ROH loves Nashville because it's a good market.


Roh is the main promotion in Nashville, Lol. What drawing 800 fans and papering the rest is consider a success now?


----------



## Memphis Fan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



richyque said:


> Roh is the main promotion in Nashville, Lol. What drawing 800 fans and papering the rest is consider a success now?


 I go to the shows in Nashville. They do not paper the crowds. The building only seats around 1,000 people. The first three shows were sold out and the last show drew around 800. Nashville loves ROH , they do not have to give away tickets.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

At least they are paying to see the show.. Other wrestling promotion can't draw more with free tickets...


----------



## richyque

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WBS said:


> At least they are paying to see the show.. Other wrestling promotion can't draw more with free tickets...


Don't you remember when tna was running weekly shows at that same arena and from what i read tna use to get 2.200 fans paid in that arena in the weekly ppv era days.



Memphis Fan said:


> I go to the shows in Nashville. They do not paper the crowds. The building only seats around 1,000 people. The first three shows were sold out and the last show drew around 800. Nashville loves ROH , they do not have to give away tickets.


Not what melzer reported on law radio a few months ago.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I checked the website for tickets last night and about 500 seats were not purchasable anymore. People on Twitter are talking about 500 people like last Sunday show as it was reported on pwinsider and won.. It's just looks bad cause the fans are spreaded out. 

P. S. Apparently Tama Tonga and Colt Cabana are in the GFW wrestling program they're selling at the shows.


----------



## famicommander

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Colt Cabana?

Hell yes!


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WBS said:


> At least they are paying to see the show.. Other wrestling promotion can't draw more with free tickets...


Championship Wrestling from Hollywood?


----------



## Memphis Fan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



richyque said:


> Don't you remember when tna was running weekly shows at that same arena and from what i read tna use to get 2.200 fans paid in that arena in the weekly ppv era days.


 The Nashville building is small it only seats around 1,000 people . You cannot get 2,200 fans in a 1,000 seat building .



richyque said:


> Not what melzer reported on law radio a few months ago.


 I don 't care what Meltzer reported on a radio show. Dave lives in California , not Tennessee , he does not attend the Nashville ROH shows. He takes second info as gospel .

Like I said I go the shows. I see the people picking up their tickets up tickets at will call and fans standing in line buying general tickets before bell time.

People buy tickets to ROH , they have been in business for over 13 years and have a fan following. I talk to the fans at the show, people drive in from all the surrounding states . 

If a town is not profitable , ROH does run the town.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WesternFilmGuy said:


> Championship Wrestling from Hollywood?


That show still exist ? Crooked Dave Marquez


----------



## richyque

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Memphis Fan said:


> I don 't care what Meltzer reported on a radio show. Dave lives in California , not Tennessee , he does not attend the Nashville ROH shows. He takes second info as gospel .
> 
> Like I said I go the shows. I see the people picking up their tickets up tickets at will call and fans standing in line buying general tickets before bell time.
> 
> People buy tickets to ROH , they have been in business for over 13 years and have a fan following. I talk to the fans at the show, people drive in from all the surrounding states .
> 
> If a town is not profitable , ROH does run the town.


What ever helps you sleep dude.



Memphis Fan said:


> The Nashville building is small it only seats around 1,000 people . You cannot get 2,200 fans in a 1,000 seat building .








































im the bullshitter? spin them numbers. roh best attendance at that shithole arena is 800 fans, rest are papered in.


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

The first show in the Fairgrounds was TNA in survival mode after HealthSouth Ltd went into administration.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

- Sonjay Dutt d. Jimmy Rave with a splash from the top rope in about 10 minutes.

- Jigsaw d. Chuck Taylor in 6:20 with a double foot stamp off the top.

- Karen and Jeff Jarrett promo. Karen thanked the sponsors. Jeff thanked the Mississippi Braves. Karen led a "Thank You Jeff" chant.

- Thea Trinidad d. Le'D Tapa with a hurricanrana in 5:55. Thea used a 619 near the end too. Tapa attacked multiple officials post match.

- PJ Black & Andrew Everett d. the Hot Shots in 12:20 after a springboard 450 splash from Black. Hot Shots were your typical southern 80s Memphis tag team. Black & Everett are great. Match was fun. Post match the Hot Shots did some heel mic work.

- Doc Gallows d. Luke Hawx in 7:57 with a two handed choke slam. They announced Doc from "Jacksonville, GA by way of Tokyo, Japan". Crowd sort of died for this one. Bad call having Gallows work heel.

- Scott Steiner promo interrupted by Chris Masters. Refs had to pull them apart.

- Shelton Benjamin d. Chris Masters in 13:02 with Paydirt after a ref bump and Steiner hitting Masters with a bat. Shelton to pre-match mic work and announced he was fighting for the honor of Scott Steiner.

- Post show pics with Steiner & Jarrett for $20.


----------



## Hencheman_21

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Memphis Fan said:


> The Nashville building is small it only seats around 1,000 people . You cannot get 2,200 fans in a 1,000 seat building .


What about 1,000 pregnant women? >


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



> - Karen and Jeff Jarrett promo. Karen thanked the sponsors. Jeff thanked the Mississippi Braves. Karen led a "Thank You Jeff" chant.


That right there makes me dismiss this as a just a vanity project.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Who cares what attendance ROH and TNA got in Nashville? Doesn't even matter.

---------------------

Those results don't sound very promising when you think about the kind pf product they'd be offering. A feud between Chris Masters and Scott Steiner sounds... I don't even know. Also, a shot with a baseball bat? Is he hanging around with Sting? :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

WTF why didn't Steiner use a steel pipe instead?

And why did Shelton dedicate his match to him? What are they, butt buddies?


----------



## MTheBehemoth

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Btw, Tama Tonga & Colt Cabana are in the GFW program.


----------



## richyque

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Jack Evans 187 said:


> Who cares what attendance ROH and TNA got in Nashville? Doesn't even matter.
> 
> ---------------------
> 
> Those results don't sound very promising when you think about the kind pf product they'd be offering. A feud between Chris Masters and Scott Steiner sounds... I don't even know. Also, a shot with a baseball bat? Is he hanging around with Sting? :lol


Whats it to you chummer?


----------



## peep4life

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Those results seem uninteresting besides the Black Everett team.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Court Bauer on tonight mlw radio said that the talent was not paid at the show and was told checks will be mailed.

He also talk to the talent(most likely mlw radio host Gallows and Anderson) and they said that 500 number is false and it's more like 100-200 at the most.


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

:lol


----------



## Corey

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> He also talk to the talent(most likely mlw radio host Gallows and Anderson) and they said that 500 number is false and it's more like 100-200 at the most.


That sounds completely accurate based on the pictures and videos.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Konnan also said JJ vs ADR is not for triplemania and for a match later down the line. JJ will wrestle despite interviews.


----------



## TheGreatMilenko

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

this is the definition some dumb F**K booking


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I knew Jarrett would end up wrestling.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> Court Bauer on tonight mlw radio said that the talent was not paid at the show and was told checks will be mailed.
> 
> He also talk to the talent(most likely mlw radio host Gallows and Anderson) and they said that 500 number is false and it's more like 100-200 at the most.


Meltzer already mentioned that, but according to him the numbers for last week's shows were 375 and 500..



Jack Evans 187 said:


> That sounds completely accurate based on the pictures and videos.


I have saw videos too and they looked more to 400 - 500 people as reported on pwinsider and wonf4w..


----------



## MTheBehemoth

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> Court Bauer on tonight mlw radio said that the talent was not paid at the show and was told checks will be mailed.
> 
> He also talk to the talent(most likely mlw radio host Gallows and Anderson) and they said that 500 number is false and it's more like 100-200 at the most.


No surprises here. Meltzer reported Toby Keith bailing on the project a while ago (or not even being any part of it to begin with). They simply do not have any real sponsors.


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



MTheBehemoth said:


> No surprises here. Meltzer reported Toby Keith bailing on the project a while ago (or not even being any part of it to begin with). They simply do not have any real sponsors.


He bailed? Wow.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> That show still exist ? Crooked Dave Marquez


All I know is Norv Fernum (Avalon) wrestles there. Damn....I miss Norv. He and Dewey Barnes had some chemistry.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Cliff Compton defeated Chuck Taylor

* Jigsaw defeated Jimmy Rave and.Sonjay Dutt

* A local radio guy came out and said he's going to try being a wrestling manager, which brought out Jim Cornette. Cornette went heel and stayed out to be in the corner of Chris Mordetzsky (Chris Masters) as he faced Shelton Benjamin. This was a good match with Shelton ducking a tennis racket shot from Masters to hit a superkick and get the pin

* Thea Trinidad defeated Lei'D Tapa. Tapa beat the referee up after the match

* Doc Gallows defeated Moose in a quick match. After the match, they went to shake hands but "too sweeted" each other instead before Gallows raised both of their hands

*.Jeff Jarrett.and.Karen Jarrett.came to the ring to thank everyone

* The Young Bucks defeated.PJ Black(Justin Gabriel) and Andrew Everett in the main event. Bucks got the biggest reaction of the night probably. They closed the show by taking photos with fans in the ring with Jeff Jarrett



Young Bucks vs Everett and Gabriel on periscope, very entertaining!!


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> Konnan also said JJ vs ADR is not for triplemania and for a match later down the line. JJ will wrestle despite interviews.


His interviews he's said he's not wrestling in GFW, not wrestling overall. He and Karen are pretty big in AAA.


----------



## shandcraig

Why are you guys so focused on the numbers.you see the crowd it's a couple hundred .first show so who cares . 300 or 409 does it really make that much different or 200


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Masters vs. Shelton will be the first major program.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> Masters vs. Shelton will be the first major program.


Where this comes from?



shandcraig said:


> Why are you guys so focused on the numbers.you see the crowd it's a couple hundred .first show so who cares . 300 or 409 does it really make that much different or 200


Other companies marks trying to nitpicking..


----------



## Corey

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WBS said:


> Where this comes from?


Don't really think it comes from anywhere. They're just their two top stars and it kinda seems self explanatory when you look at the results and bookings. But who knows.

Unless they make more signings of course.

Someone tell me, can I only watch Periscope on my phone? I went on their website and didn't know WHAT the fuck I was doing. :lol I'd like to see that Bucks vs. PJ & Everett match. Youtube would be much more convenient.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Yeah the company will start building around them unless I am missing something. 

I wonder if JJ going to go old school and bring back local jobbers squashes. A great way to get over guys.

Tv tapings is a month away.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Jack Evans 187 said:


> Don't really think it comes from anywhere. They're just their two top stars and it kinda seems self explanatory when you look at the results and bookings. But who knows.
> 
> Unless they make more signings of course.
> 
> Someone tell me, can I only watch Periscope on my phone? I went on their website and didn't know WHAT the fuck I was doing. :lol I'd like to see that Bucks vs. PJ & Everett match. Youtube would be much more convenient.


Yep, unless someone upload the matches on yt.



USAUSA1 said:


> Yeah the company will start building around them unless I am missing something.
> 
> I wonder if JJ going to go old school and bring back local jobbers squashes. A great way to get over guys.
> 
> Tv tapings is a month away.


Who knows... We don't know the official roster for the TV Tapings, which is a bad move/sign since we're just one month away..


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I hope he goes to 4 sided ring for TV tapping and this tour is just the beta stage of sorting out what to do. Doesn't sound like people are to keen that hes also doing the 6 sided ring.Even though he brought it to TNA. But for his own sake on trying to start another promotion.I think he should just do 4 sides and a good size one.


----------



## Hencheman_21

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I still find it interesting that RoH will be in Vegas like a week before GFW starts their TV tapings.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I still find it interesting how Chael is GFW when WWE would probably let him be in NXT.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

No freedom in wwe system. Chael would go crazy.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

There's some pretty HD photos on gfw twitter and Instagram accounts!


----------



## Corey

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Damn, Karen's lookin better than ever these days. (Y)


----------



## HerbUWF

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

If by better you mean older and fatter, then yeah I guess.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



HerbUWF said:


> If by better you mean older and fatter, then yeah I guess.





















Looks good to me. (Y)


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

A nice article about the latest gfw grand slam shows, with its ups and downs :

Take whatever preconceived notions you have about what you think Global Force Wrestling is or isn’t and throw them out the window. You’re most likely wrong.
But I’ll get to that shortly.
First, I want to talk about the Global Force Wrestling live event that I attended this past Saturday night (June 20, 2015) in Jackson, Mississippi and my experiences — both the good and the bad — before getting back to why I came to the conclusion that I did above.
Global Force and I nearly got off on the wrong foot as soon as I made my way to the ticket window. I have a policy of sorts when it comes to buying live event tickets: purchase your ticket thirty minutes before bell time. In most cases, I’ve found I can buy a fifteen dollar ticket and get put in the sixty-five dollar section. Anyway, part of the Jeff Jarrett media push for these events is you can buy general admission tickets for as little as ten dollars. So, that was my plan.
I ended up having to get a twenty dollar seat.
I was a bit steamed about that. I don’t really know why there weren’t any ten dollar seats. There’s no way they were sold out of them. My best guess is that maybe someone made the decision that in order to increase the profit that only twenty dollar seats or higher would be sold day of the show. Still, that just seemed a bit shady and rubbed me the wrong way. Yet, that ended up being my only negative experience of the night. (Well, other than Doc Gallows trying to “brother” me at the end of the night when he wanted a fiver for a quick picture. “My wife makes me charge five dollars for that,” he said. I mumbled something about needing to get some cash and just left. I respect a good brother trying to pay his bills.)
I’m not going to give a rundown as to who beat whom here and what move they used. I don’t really think that it’s important for the purposes of what I want to do here. I do want to make some general observations about the event though.
Last week, I wrote about my trip to Bound for Glory ’06 and how the TNA that I grew to love essentially died that night. Part of TNA’s appeal in the early days was the accessibility that fans had to the wrestlers. I think this is the approach Jarrett is trying to take with these ballpark shows. You’ve got the boys lined up with “merch” tables in front of the general GFW merchandise stand. They signed autographs and took pictures before, during, and after the show. There were VIP tickets so fans could get in early to meet them. During intermission there were photo ops with Thea Trinidad and Karen Jarrett. Post-show they did the twenty dollar deal for in-ring pics with Jarrett and Scott Steiner.
There were a lot more similarities to TNA. Of course, there’s the six sided ring. You had a guy running around in a Global Force shirt trying to be Don West. Brandon Baxter was the host/in-ring announcer and was playing the Jeremy Borash role.
I was really surprised by how hot this crowd was for almost everything. How many wrestling fans in Jackson, Mississippi are really going to know who Chuck Taylor or Jigsaw is? We don’t get a lot of shows like this in my part of the world. Your typical weekend wrestling show is a bunch of poorly trained kids working ten minutes in sweat pants and tennis shoes with a “legend” of some sort on top.
The in-ring work was really solid. Jimmy Rave is probably one of the more underrated guys on the Southern indie scene right now. I really hope he sticks as a “featured” part of GFW and that this wasn’t just a two shot weekend for him. Another thing that really stuck out to me was the tag team of Andrew Everett & PJ Black. Clearly this was a makeshift team, and you never know what you’re going to get with that sort of thing. Their styles meshed perfectly together and they had a good match against The Hot Shots. The Hot Shots are Cassidy Riley and Chase Stevens. They came across like an early-90s Memphis wrestling tag team.
The post-Intermission matches were a bit off, I guess. I’m not sure what the purpose was to have Doc Gallows be a heel, other than Luke Hawx is from New Orleans and that’s a ninety minute drive from Jackson. I think the crowd wanted to cheer for the Bullet Club. The main event between Shelton Benjamin and Chris Masters was your typical 2005 Raw match that was just happening while you were waiting for a Scott Steiner run-in.
I ended up not being so bummed about having to pay the twenty dollars for a ticket. I got more than my money’s worth from an entertainment stand point. I will not, whatsoever, spend two hundred and fifty dollars for a Jeff Jarrett Custom Global Force Guitar.
Let’s talk about attendance because that caused quite a stir on social media Saturday. Even back to the previous weekend’s shows, it was a topic of conversation. I actually ended up with more feedback on that than anything else. It was partially my fault, so let me explain what happened.
I got to the stadium about forty-five minutes beforehand so what I initially posted on social media would, of course, look bare. Less than five minutes before that show, I posted a short video showing the crowd in the stands and it looked sort of depressing, to be honest. Here’s this 5,000 seat stadium, and it’s just empty.

So, the comments pour in over the next few hours from folks immediately writing off the GFW brand, and there are a few snide remarks here and there. I felt that way too at first.
But then the show starts. It’s good pro wrestling. The crowd is really in to it all night. Everyone’s happy. Strangers are literally walking around during intermission and “too sweeting” each other. The boys are getting to sell their gimmicks and make a few extra bucks. I’m looking around at the five hundred or so folk in the crowd before the main event thinking, “Ya know, given what THIS is, the attendance isn’t that bad.”
Well that does bring up an interesting question. Forget what you think it might be in six months or a year. Ask yourself this question:.What is Global Force Wrestling?
Imagine taking this crowd of five hundred or so fans and moving them to the local National Guard Armory and running the exact same show. I don’t think the show’s attendance would even be a talking point anymore. It becomes almost PWS-like or maybe PWG-like.
Is it possible we’re building up Global Force Wrestling to be something bigger than what it actually is right now?
For all intents and purposes, Global Force Wrestling is an independent professional wrestling promotion that happens to be running sold shows in minor league ballparks across the country, using a ring that the promoter probably loaded into a U-Haul and paid someone to drive it to the show.
Yeah, they’re taping television in July, but they’ve got no-one to air it yet. Each show has a different lineup. They’re using established names that aren’t on TV with anyone regularly. They’ve got ex-WWE guys. They’ve got the “name” indie talent who work those PWS and PWG shows in front of 500 fans. It’s clearly the “second gig” for most of the boys. I don’t think they’re flying most folk in and some of them have to do some long driving.
In his interview with Rolling Stone, Jeff Jarrett said, “It is going to be different from the norm. A lot of people are having trouble understanding our mindset.” .I honestly have no clue where Jarrett’s head is at with this Global Force thing. For so long, I thought it was just a long con to get him booked in perpetuity on major events worldwide. That’s clearly not the case. I think we, the hardcore wrestling fan types, need to step back and re-evaluate what we think Global Force Wrestling is.
It isn’t WWE, and it isn’t going to be. WWE is the only promotion that would fill a minor league ballpark the size GFW is running. ROH is going to run a similar baseball show this summer. What’s going to be the response when that stadium doesn’t look full?
I guess the point that I’m trying to make about the promotion is that we should stop with the doom and gloom for now. When they get TV, yeah, let’s have the deeper discussion about what competition they may offer your Ring of Honor’s or your NXT’s or your TNA’s. For now, I just selfishly want Global Force Wrestling to succeed. I want guys like The Young Bucks and Moose and Karl Anderson working shows that are easily accessible for others like me. That would probably have more impact on the business than a lot of people realize.
What is Global Force Wrestling? .Jeff Jarrett says, “It is a professional wrestling organization, first and foremost,” which is really a cop-out answer. That’s how he answers most questions these days — cop-outs and generalities. I still don’t think he knows the answer for sure quite yet. He’s a promoter though. So one day, in the near future, when he gets it all figured out, he’ll let us know.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Voices of Wrestling is a really good site,

The podcast and Columns are both great, esp. the recent TNA revisit pieces.

Good column ^^


----------



## richyque

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Thom Yorke said:


> Voices of Wrestling is a really good site,
> 
> The podcast and Columns are both great, esp. the recent TNA revisit pieces.
> 
> Good column ^^


The chris cash and nick paglino show?


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

This is it!!


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Did Gabriel kick out at 2 making the move weak as fuck?


----------



## Hencheman_21

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WBS said:


> Superkick from Nick Jackson on Justin Gabriel! The crowd went nuts for this moment!
> 
> P.s. I mistakenly quoted myself..


"Mistakenly" huh. Sure, ok we will go with that.


----------



## richyque

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

The deal is in legal's hands... Pretty, no, very excited about this... Here we go... @GFWWrestling #StayTuned 


WBS, from what im hearing this is going to be a huge shock.


----------



## M_D_Q_

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

At the same time news about a game changer for TNA coming...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hencheman_21

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

He was blocking the base path. DQ, DQ!!!!


----------



## richyque

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*








MLW ‏@mlw 3m3 minutes ago
Don’t forget the fact that Jeff Jarrett has maintained a stake in ownership in TNA and was never bought out.


----------



## David Klein

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



M_D_Q_ said:


> At the same time news about a game changer for TNA coming...
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


What am I missing?


----------



## amhlilhaus

richyque said:


> The deal is in legal's hands... Pretty, no, very excited about this... Here we go... @GFWWrestling #StayTuned
> 
> 
> WBS, from what im hearing this is going to be a huge shock.





M_D_Q_ said:


> At the same time news about a game changer for TNA coming...
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Hope Jarrett announces a deal, then reveals his roster, get some hype going.

The only game changer for tna is a new owner with deep pockets who wants to have the best promotion possible.

And while we're at it a season 2 made official for lucha underground


----------



## M_D_Q_

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



David Klein said:


> What am I missing?



The post above you. Just too much coincidence that Meltzer and friends say that some big game changing will come to TNA while at the same time JJ tweet about a very exciting deal.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

GFW and tna will always be linked to each other.


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

People still thinking about a GFW/TNA merger :ti, because the ROH/TNA merger worked out so well, oh wait :hayden3. NJPW guys aren't working for TNA, because TNA has a TV deal lel.


----------



## M_D_Q_

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Vic said:


> People still thinking about a GFW/TNA merger :ti, because the ROH/TNA merger worked out so well, oh wait :hayden3. NJPW guys aren't working for TNA, because TNA has a TV deal lel.



JJ still has a part of TNA, the first leg of his tour was a failure, he needs brand recognitizion and TNA is the second federation with the biggest worldwide reach in history, a invasion feud would be perfect to GFW, I dont see why not.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sarcasm1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Maybe GFW is taking TNA's timeslot in DA.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

If GFW has some kind of merger with TNA, then my interest just went down the toilet. I don't want TNA to have anything to do with this. This needs to be a completely different brand.


----------



## M_D_Q_

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Sarcasm1 said:


> Maybe GFW is taking TNA's timeslot in DA.



That would be a fucking huge let down, GFW needs a real big channel


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



M_D_Q_ said:


> JJ still has a part of TNA, the first leg of his tour was a failure, he needs brand recognitizion and TNA is the second federation with the biggest worldwide reach in history, a invasion feud would be perfect to GFW, I dont see why not.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


How was "the first leg" a failure when it's just started? A few hundred people at house shows for an upstart is fairly good :kobe. TNA is LOSING their international deals, Australia dropped them for what's probably the last time, the UK ratings are dropping like flies, and DA is dumping them. Why on God's green Earth would Jarrett want to merge with a brand that's essentially in permanent stasis/dead? If anything, GFW's announcement is a TV deal, and the fact that Jarrett has mentioned that it's in legal's hands from this point onward should confirm it. You can't disclose TV deals without an NDA being respected prior. Also Jarrett still having TNA shares means nothing, the fact that they still have to cut him a check is probably why they're in debt right now.


----------



## richyque

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Vic said:


> People still thinking about a GFW/TNA merger :ti, because the ROH/TNA merger worked out so well, oh wait :hayden3. NJPW guys aren't working for TNA, because TNA has a TV deal lel.


we cool and all but that black guy laughing emote went out in 2013.


----------



## Sarcasm1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



M_D_Q_ said:


> That would be a fucking huge let down, GFW needs a real big channel
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


What exactly is a "big channel" that you have in mind? This is a new promotion. This isn't TNA where they had to struggle to find a network even with 10+ years in business. Getting a TV deal with DA is a good start.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



M_D_Q_ said:


> That would be a fucking huge let down, GFW needs a real big channel
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


That channel is a pretty big deal.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Destination America is canceling tna anyway,so they will need to find a deal if they merge.


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

And TNA being cancelled twice within a year means they're officially damaged goods, and after the way they handled the situation when it was just a rumor, has given them an extremely bad reputation in the TV industry.


----------



## M_D_Q_

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

GFW is rumoured to be on Spike, FOX Sports, CMT... DA is proved to be a huge flop with the viewerships of TNA and ROH... And three PW shows in a year? Yikes


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## M_D_Q_

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Vic said:


> How was "the first leg" a failure when it's just started? A few hundred people at house shows for an upstart is fairly good :kobe. TNA is LOSING their international deals, Australia dropped them for what's probably the last time, the UK ratings are dropping like flies, and DA is dumping them. Why on God's green Earth would Jarrett want to merge with a brand that's essentially in permanent stasis/dead? If anything, GFW's announcement is a TV deal, and the fact that Jarrett has mentioned that it's in legal's hands from this point onward should confirm it. You can't disclose TV deals without an NDA being respected prior. Also Jarrett still having TNA shares means nothing, the fact that they still have to cut him a check is probably why they're in debt right now.



UK ratings make one bad week and everybody goes fucking crazy, the ratings are the same since 2013 and TNA announced a live broadcast on TV for UK, France, India, etc. Even if they lose 117 of they 120 or more contracts they still would be ahead of literally any federation besides WWE.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I would be highly impressed if GFW can land a tv deal on a major cable channel with nothing to show. They haven't taped tv yet.


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



M_D_Q_ said:


> UK ratings make one bad week and everybody goes fucking crazy, the ratings are the same since 2013 and TNA announced a live broadcast on TV for UK, France, India, etc. Even if they lose 117 of they 120 or more contracts they still would be ahead of literally any federation besides WWE.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


No way in fucking hell TNA has 120 TV contracts :lmao.


----------



## M_D_Q_

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> I would be highly impressed if GFW can land a tv deal on a major cable channel with nothing to show. They haven't taped tv yet.



I wouldnt, JJ has some great contacts... He make even Endemol agree to make a show for TNA... In India.




Vic said:


> No way in fucking hell TNA has 120 TV contracts :lmao.



Yes they have, TNA is even on in the most obscure countries of Africa, this is what I am talking about, GFW would make a fucking huge impact with that international influence. In fact they debuted here on Brazil some months ago in the biggest sports channel on the country.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Afterlife

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/613568845220085760
No deal.


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Shit, wonder who they were just in talks with?


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Whatever it was the deal has been killed by legalities..

Sites are reporting big/bad news imminently coming for tna, so I think that there's was nothing related to Jarrett's deal..


----------



## M_D_Q_

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

What a fuck happened that a lawyer fucked everything?


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



M_D_Q_ said:


> What a fuck happened that a lawyer fucked everything?


I'm guessing they couldn't come to terms in the last bit of the finalization process. If a deal made it to the legal stages, then that means it was basically ready to get signed, but something went wrong in the fine print that Jarrett and Co. didn't like.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I am no expert but isn't it late in the night to be finalizing deals unless it's overseas where the timezones different.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

No. Jeff is having nightmares.


----------



## amhlilhaus

Afterlife said:


> So GFW has made a deal with a TV network and are in the final legal stages of the deal? Wow that's crazy good for them to make that kind of a leap. TNA is pretty much dead if this is true. GFW will take over TNAs fan base easily within a few weeks and from there it will be about grown. Without incompetent Ditsy Carter they will have a chance to grow.


Not so sure about that. Tna wrestlers are the draw, and everyone won't flock to gfw unless they absorb tna which doesn't seem to be in the cards.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Jarrett never talked about legalities ect for previous deals, so this one could have been a big thing. I believe something to do with njpw or aaa, an overseas deal of sort..


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Doubtful, as you said he never mentioned legal before when discussing them, this was likely a TV deal, as Jarrett mentioned there were more where the one that fell through came from. I'd imagine Jarrett will end up on Spike, but Viacom likely wants a share in the company, the reason the ROH/Spike deal fell through was because Spike wanted first run ROH shows, but ROH wasn't able to do that at the time, though that seems to be the case with Destination America, according to reports, though these will likely be similar to TNA's ONO events.


----------



## Lucifer The Dark

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

It's the Jeff Jarrett curse all over again, he should just stick to doing what he's best at, fucking other wrestler's wives.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Vic said:


> Doubtful, as you said he never mentioned legal before when discussing them, this was likely a TV deal, as Jarrett mentioned there were more where the one that fell through came from. I'd imagine Jarrett will end up on Spike, but Viacom likely wants a share in the company, the reason the ROH/Spike deal fell through was because Spike wanted first run ROH shows, but ROH wasn't able to do that at the time, though that seems to be the case with Destination America, according to reports, though these will likely be similar to TNA's ONO events.


So....give them some damn ownership! GFW is nothing more than a Jeff Jarrett vanity project right now. Why wouldn't you give Viacom some ownership? That would be one of the best places to be and with Spike owning part of the promotion they will probably wait longer for positive results.


----------



## magicjma3215

Jarrett pretty much got screwed and forced out of the last company he started do you really think he is eager to give up any ownership.


----------



## shandcraig

In my opinion honestly I loved the 6 sided ring. To me something about it doesn't fit jeff's new promotion.I trruly hope he goes back to a big 4 sided ring at the tapings. 

Aspecialy if it's global should just keep it traditional.love the neon green ropes though


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



magicjma3215 said:


> Jarrett pretty much got screwed and forced out of the last company he started do you really think he is eager to give up any ownership.


He was going to give some ownership to that country star to get on CMT. But I guess he backed out or something.


----------



## magicjma3215

But the thing that you have remember is that there were already rumors that spike used tna to push their mma stars i have little doubt if they had the power of ownership and n the company that they would use it to further the agenda of the station


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Spike weren't responsible for the bad booking of Tito and Rampage. That's on TNA. 

They wanted cross promotion but they weren't interfering in booking to the extent that the lunatic fringe make out. That's just their anti spike bias talking.


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Could someone summarize WTF is going on, there's way too many posts all over the place I'll be on this site for hours trying to piece it together. TV for GFW? taking TNA's spot on DA? merging with TNA? MLW seems to know something? What's the deal people?


----------



## Bobryderswebcam

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Deals back on according to Jeffs Twitter. He really shouldn't be building things up unless there done and dusted


----------



## shandcraig

What deal is back on????


----------



## magicjma3215

You make fair points but my opinion is that this is jeff's baby and possibly his last shot given how tna forced him out i doubt he will be quick to give up anything unless gfw was going under


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

This is Jarrett's latest tweet :

Well, stranger things have happened... Not a "done deal", but huge turnaround this morning... Definitely headed in the right direction...

Recap : there's a rumor going on, talked about at mlw and from Meltzer, that a big /bad news is expected this week concerning tna. 
At the same time Jarrett is tweeting about a big deal for gfw wrestling close to be done...

So maybe at this set of tapings it's going to be made official the cancellation of Impact Wrestling from DA? Maybe GFW Wrestling will take its place? 
Maybe neither of those...


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Jeff Jarrett is backstage at TNA tonight according to Court Bauer, rumoured to be something historical going on. A lot of TNA guys are tweeting their shock and excitement. So something's going on, but not 'bad news'.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

The fuck, dude.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



HEELLoveMachine said:


> Jeff Jarrett is backstage at TNA tonight according to Court Bauer, rumoured to be something historical going on. A lot of TNA guys are tweeting their shock and excitement. So something's going on, but not 'bad news'.


It is fucking bad news! Jarrett doesn't know how to book a company. Rumours say a merger. I don't want Jarrett's influence.


----------



## David Klein

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Jeff Jarrett >>>>>>>> Dixie Carter as a owner, Booker, and human being.


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Good be absolutely anything. Imagine Dixie finally throw in the towel and all it is is a merge of wrestlers into GFW and Jeff has a much easier chance of growing faster and getting a deal.

I would be ok with a merge .Only as long as it means Dixie is done


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

@David Klein , Didn't Jeff take Angle's wife?

Just because some angry knockouts are fired because they are fat doesn't make somebody a bad person.

Unless we are talking kayfabe....The Dixie Carter heel run was incredible. Jeff Jarrett's heel run: Training kids in the way of karate.


----------



## famicommander

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Jarrett fighting those ten year olds was hilarious heel work.


----------



## amhlilhaus

I can't see Jarrett merging companies. He's been talking about growing new stars. The most would be him poaching a few guys since tna is probably toast


----------



## M_D_Q_

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I hate to say that I told you...


----------



## richyque

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

well it looks like wbs, shandcraig and i are rooting for the same team again!


----------



## MTheBehemoth

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



David Klein said:


> Jeff Jarrett >>>>>>>> Dixie Carter as a owner, Booker, and human being.


Is he a great human being for calling Ron Killing a 'nugger'?


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

My hype for GFW would go down tremendously.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> My hype for GFW would go down tremendously.


Always wanted to ask people like you - What exactly gets you hyped about GFW? I really want to know.


----------



## richyque

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> My hype for GFW would go down tremendously.


GFW andTNA my brother usa usa!


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Hope, potential for something great and fresh. Now we basically have tna 2.0.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> Hope, potential for something great and fresh. *Now we basically have tna 2.0.*


1 week ago - ex-WWE guys, 6-sided ring and a shitty crowd.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Well damn, you are right. Oh well


----------



## GothicBohemian

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I can understand wrestling fans being enthused about the possibility of a new and innovative wrestling company but, from what I've seen, heard and read (legitimately, not that much) I don't see signs of anything fresh in GFW. 

This thread boggles me; some folks seem along for the ride because of a perceived GFW vs TNA notion while others are talking as if JJ has already done something amazing when, really, what he has so far is a few talent exchange deals (not uncommon at all), him brokering some US ippv rights, schedualed tapings so as to have something in hand to shop around and some shows with a spotty roster of people he knows who may or may not commit to much of anything full time. Everything else is speculation and unconfirmed. 

It's cool and all that people are excited but, like MTheBehemoth, I'm a little lost as to why.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



shandcraig said:


> Good be absolutely anything. Imagine Dixie finally throw in the towel and all it is is a merge of wrestlers into GFW and Jeff has a much easier chance of growing faster and getting a deal.
> 
> I would be ok with a merge .Only as long as it means Dixie is done


I welcome a merger with open arms. It would certainly make for some very interesting tv.:mark:


----------



## phatbob426

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Should this thread be moved to the TNA section? Too soon?


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Very much too soon. Jarrett is only wrestling one match. Why would you merge sections when they are separate entities?


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



phatbob426 said:


> Should this thread be moved to the TNA section? Too soon?


Why? TNA won't even have a section after September.


----------



## David Klein

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

After hearing that promo I figure Jarrett was offered the same deal AJ turned down; wrestle one match, get inducted in the TNA hall of fame and promote your company.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

So can someone fill me in on exactly what happened tonight? My cousin texted me and said Jarrett was on Impact and they want him to wrestle in King of the Mountain, but I didn't comprehend much else. Is this really a fucking TNA and GFW merger?


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



David Klein said:


> After hearing that promo I figure Jarrett was offered the same deal AJ turned down; wrestle one match, get inducted in the TNA hall of fame and promote your company.


This is basically it, there are talks of a possible TNA buy out going down though, also found it interesting that Jarrett mentioned Toby Kieth on air when he was rumored to be out of the GFW deal.


----------



## richyque

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> Well damn, you are right. Oh well


Let's see where this goes for at least a month.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

This is going to be interesting.


----------



## M_D_Q_

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

You are just missing that in one single day Hernandez, Morgan, Vader, Serena Deeb and Mickie James wrestled... TNA until last night didnt have money even to paid their today wrestlers and now the 2009 TNA wrestlers are coming in groups.
And, in fact, I think that is worth to remember that Morgan and Vader are very close friends of JJ and part of the Ring Ka King roster in 2012.
This isnt just a one time deal... there is something really bigger going on... And I think that Meltzer said that something is going on the backstage of TNA.
The green X division belt, GFW using the six sided ring, the return of the king of the mountain match, JJ and Dixie on good terms after the whole Tyrus and Karen on twitter incident...
And the word Hall of Fame wasnt even touched. If the case was introduce him the announce would be on Slammiversary and his return would be there.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



richyque said:


> well it looks like wbs, shandcraig and i are rooting for the same team again!


LOL!! Isn't this absurd??


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



David Klein said:


> After hearing that promo I figure Jarrett was offered the same deal AJ turned down; wrestle one match, get inducted in the TNA hall of fame and promote your company.


Perhaps it's just this..


Very nice video from last night :

http://youtu.be/fdB8oLhF-xY


----------



## lolomanolo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WBS said:


> Very nice video from last night :
> 
> http://youtu.be/fdB8oLhF-xY


Aries was like "Nah, I'm good." :lmao


----------



## shandcraig

Honestly for once I'm not getting to involved and I'm om my own team for this one. I'm keeping a close eye and I'm interested but it could be anything. Could be nothing haha. Still need to watch impact tomorrow.

It all comes down to what happens at the gfw tapings too


----------



## Hencheman_21

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

TNA and GFW are not merging. If you do not believe that go ask all the people who told me 6 months ago I was crazy to suggest it could happen. Or even a week or so ago when I made the connection of the new green X title and the green ropes for GFW ring. 

Could the whole Tyrus being pulled and Karen texting thing be a work? I mean TNA and Dixie had a lot of roads to mend considering the past with Jeff so why add to it with Tyrus and then suddenly ask Jeff back. Why would TNA get so upset over Tyrus. He is not Jeff Hardy or Angle. BUT what he is is the bodyguard of your next TNA World Champion. 

One last thought regarding Jarrett texting things before they are finalized. Part of his vision for GFW was letting fans in on what goes into building a company. That means in and outs and what might happen not just the good stuff.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Don't know what to believe anymore.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Nothing's really going on imo. TNA needed some buzz, Jarrett needs some free promotion and something to weep about. Both promotions are barely alive for god's sake.


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Hencheman_21 said:


> TNA and GFW are not merging. If you do not believe that go ask all the people who told me 6 months ago I was crazy to suggest it could happen. Or even a week or so ago when I made the connection of the new green X title and the green ropes for GFW ring.
> 
> Could the whole Tyrus being pulled and Karen texting thing be a work? I mean TNA and Dixie had a lot of roads to mend considering the past with Jeff so why add to it with Tyrus and then suddenly ask Jeff back. Why would TNA get so upset over Tyrus. He is not Jeff Hardy or Angle. BUT what he is is the bodyguard of your next TNA World Champion.
> 
> One last thought regarding Jarrett texting things before they are finalized. Part of his vision for GFW was letting fans in on what goes into building a company. That means in and outs and what might happen not just the good stuff.


Jeff Jarrett was just there to replace AJ Styles, they agreed to let him plug GFW, we don't even know what the fuck he's wrestling for in the KOTM match, because TNA never thought that far ahead. You think Jarrett was working people when he said he almost hung up the phone :lmao? They literally had no one for the TNA HOF shit, and with AJ out Christian (who's actually a worthy entrance next to Jarrett and Styles), certainly couldn't do it because he's still under contract to WWE, and I highly doubt Christian would have agree to do it anyway considering how he felt the last time he appeared for the company.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

GFW's 300 person attendance is a work too. I do wonder how much money Jarrett is losing. It may be flipped, and Dixie will buy GFW. The Young Turks and Chris Master aren't getting it done. I will wait until the TV tapings but GFW may have to go the TNA route and let people in for free.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Baseball shows are sold shows, so it's not a money losing gig.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WBS said:


> Baseball shows are sold shows, so it's not a money losing gig.


IDK, the Knoxville event sold 500 tickets, for an average price of around $15. That would be $7,500. And they had to pay a old college football coach to promote the show cutting into the profits. What do you think?


----------



## drewsalem

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Has anyone attended a show? I just discovered they'll be in my town July 10th. Tickets are 10, 20, or 40 bucks. Hell, my local city promotion charges $10 to see them, so I'll more than likely be there. I hope I get some Young Bucks and some Shelton Benjamin. Bullet Club (Gallows & Anderson) would be cool too. Doubtful, but I can hopeIt looks like every show gets Thea Trinidad vs. Lei'D Tapa so I can count on that.</sarcasm> Anyone know where I can see the card beforehand?


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I don't think GFW will be in Chicago anytime soon.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Thank you the whole TNA thing is just for Slammiversary. We still have hope for GFW.

That being said, JJ and Karen promo on Impact seem so fake too me. I didn't believe one second especially Karen.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WesternFilmGuy said:


> IDK, the Knoxville event sold 500 tickets, for an average price of around $15. That would be $7,500. And they had to pay a old college football coach to promote the show cutting into the profits. What do you think?


What I meant, and in many news sites has been reported, is that the baseball teams pays gfw wrestling no matter how many people attends the shows. It's not been reported how much but it's a good money deal. In fact Jarrett has booked a large amount of stadium, and that's the reason why...


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



drewsalem said:


> Has anyone attended a show? I just discovered they'll be in my town July 10th. Tickets are 10, 20, or 40 bucks. Hell, my local city promotion charges $10 to see them, so I'll more than likely be there. I hope I get some Young Bucks and some Shelton Benjamin. Bullet Club (Gallows & Anderson) would be cool too. Doubtful, but I can hopeIt looks like every show gets Thea Trinidad vs. Lei'D Tapa so I can count on that.</sarcasm> Anyone know where I can see the card beforehand?


You have to look on their site


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WBS said:


> What I meant, and in many news sites has been reported, is that the baseball teams pays gfw wrestling no matter how many people attends the shows. It's not been reported how much but it's a good money deal. In fact Jarrett has booked a large amount of stadium, and that's the reason why...


That is bullshit.


----------



## magicjma3215

I could be completely off base but i totally believe that Jarrett is either merging gfw with tna or buying majority stake in tna my basis for saying so is one of the things he said last night.... he stated that he would address what was going on between and gfw at later time then he went into talking about the whole king of the mountain match my thinking is that if it was, only about him wrestling one more match then why make the statement that you were going to address the other stuff at a later time


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Man, it must have been great to have been raised the son of a promoter.


----------



## Hencheman_21

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Vic said:


> Jeff Jarrett was just there to replace AJ Styles, they agreed to let him plug GFW, we don't even know what the fuck he's wrestling for in the KOTM match, because TNA never thought that far ahead. You think Jarrett was working people when he said he almost hung up the phone :lmao? They literally had no one for the TNA HOF shit, and with AJ out Christian (who's actually a worthy entrance next to Jarrett and Styles), certainly couldn't do it because he's still under contract to WWE, and I highly doubt Christian would have agree to do it anyway considering how he felt the last time he appeared for the company.


You might just be right about this. But maybe, just maybe there is a bit more to this. I think we might have a better idea come Sunday. If Jeff wins cleanly with no craziness after then this is the case. But should he use especially due to some interference it could be leading to more. I find it interesting no one else was mentioned for the KOTM. Now that might be due to typical TNA and not planning good. Or it could be part of their plan. I also find it interesting that the promo was done semi realistic yet they used the story line firing to explain his leaving. As far as HoF they have other options. Maybe not as good as Jarrett but still. Gail Kim, Jackie, Raven and Sabu are just a few not counting guys still active. And as of now there is no talk of Jeff in HoF at least officially. 

On a side not if you watch the GFW youtube video, at the point Karen is talking you see a geek in the crowd wearing a white EC3 shirt. That is yours truly lol.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WesternFilmGuy said:


> That is bullshit.


OK..


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> Thank you the whole TNA thing is just for Slammiversary. We still have hope for GFW.
> 
> That being said, JJ and Karen promo on Impact seem so fake too me. I didn't believe one second especially Karen.



While details are still sketchy with everything regarding the Jeff Jarrett deal with TNA, it will include some form of TNA participation at the July 24th Global Force Wrestling TV tapings in Las Vegas, NV. Magnus is believed to be booked on that show and there may be others.

lolgfw


----------



## Bobryderswebcam

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Read a few comments a few pages back saying this is just a vanity project

Lol dude the whole of wrestling or any form of entertainment is all about vanity and the need to be recognised or relevant.

The fact he named the damn thing after his name is a wee clue. GEE EFF DUB chant it in your head and work it out moron.

Anyway, I'm cautious of jumping the conclusion that this has all been one angle and we've all be had, although it would be nice to think it was still possible to swerve the wrestling fans in this day and age.

It's a wait and see thing, I hope Jeff is able to bring in one or two familiar TNA faces to add a bit of roster depth for the takings. EC3 could have a stellar run with Jeff if booked right and Jeff need only wrestle in the pay off match.

Anyway this has all caused a huge buzz which is only ever a good thing but it has made me wonder about the future of global force.


----------



## HOJO

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

If there's actually an invasion angle, then Jarrett already shit the bed by diving right into the TNA stench.


----------



## famicommander

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

If it's just an invasion angle, it'll probably suck.

If it's an invasion angle mirroring the real life merger of the two companies, count me the hell in.

Anything to keep TNA from dying outright and having Vince buy the carcass.


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

OMG you guys did you see these sold out shows Jeff Jarrett has been putting out their with GFW? Omg the boom is coming the boom is coming lol. GTFO there's no boom. This company was failed to begin with. So it looks like now since GFW is going down, Jeff Jarrett has decided to return to TNA and take that company down with him. Even tho it was already going down to begin with. 

This guy just needs to retire for good. He sucks as a promoter, was never a draw in wrestling. This was just his way to stay relevant again. Sorry Jeff no one cares about you anymore. BYE


----------



## Hencheman_21

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



famicommander said:


> If it's just an invasion angle, it'll probably suck.
> 
> If it's an invasion angle mirroring the real life merger of the two companies, count me the hell in.
> 
> Anything to keep TNA from dying outright and having Vince buy the carcass.


I am all for mixing real life into wrestling. I mean reality TV is hot, like it or not, and that is a touch of real life mixed with a lot of writing. You can have Jeff and some TNA guys mad at how Dixie has done things. Mention things that have happened and those that are rumors. A lot to work with and can rotate guys in and out from current roster and past employees.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Johnny Gargano has been booked for the 7/11 show in Ohio and Colt Cabana for the 7/9 in Wisconsin!! 

This is great!!


----------



## dmgsdmgsdmgs

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WBS said:


> Johnny Gargano has been booked for the 7/11 show in Ohio and Colt Cabana for the 7/9 in Wisconsin!!
> 
> This is great!!


Didn't Gargano just wrestle a dark match with Uhaa on NXT?


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Yep, he hasn't signed yet at least

P. S. And people still talks shit about GFW's roster... Lol


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

YES! Scotty Goldman is back!


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Bobryderswebcam said:


> Lol dude the whole of wrestling or any form of entertainment is all about vanity and the need to be recognised or relevant.
> 
> The fact he named the damn thing after his name is a wee clue. GEE EFF DUB chant it in your head and work it out moron.


While I don't believe this for a second, this made me spit out my coffee I laughed so hard. Sounds like a SNL skit trying to create a wrestling company out of J.E.F. just so he can hear his name over and over. Maybe Jeffrey's Excellent Federation was taken to he had to switch to a G and Global Force Wrestling was born!


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

PWInsider.com has confirmed with multiple sources was that part of the deal was to allow TNA talents the ability to work GFW events.
I am told that the Jarretts' promos last night, especially Karen's, were pretty much shooting from the heart and they weren't scripted by TNA beyond Jeff pushing that he would be in "his match", King of the Mountain at Slammiversary.


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Magnus rumoured to be being a part of GFW's first TV taping according to Meltzer.


----------



## M_D_Q_

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Magnus would be my last guest since he is 100% a Dixie product.



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

A Jarrett signing actually from 2008/2009.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Gargano makes sense since he lives in Ohio.

Cabana lives in Chicago which is only a few hrs drive to Wisconsin.


----------



## M_D_Q_

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



HEELLoveMachine said:


> A Jarrett signing actually from 2008/2009.


The story that is always told is Dixie seeing him in a magazine while she is on a plane in UK and feels that he would be a great wrestler.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Awesome news with Gargano & Cabana. Masters vs. Gargano should definitely happen.

Gives me hope that they'll bring in Trevor Lee for the Richmond show too. EDIT: Nevermind that's BOLA weekend.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



M_D_Q_ said:


> The story that is always told is Dixie seeing him in a magazine while she is on a plane in UK and feels that he would be a great wrestler.


And she was right. Big gain for GFW in Magnus.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Great for GFW!


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



M_D_Q_ said:


> The story that is always told is Dixie seeing him in a magazine while she is on a plane in UK and feels that he would be a great wrestler.


Not true, Magnus was trained by Ricky Knight (Paige's dad, Magnus and Paige are close friends) and he was spotted whilst he was on Gladiators in the UK.


----------



## richyque

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Magnus and Paige, oh man i bet he and her .......PG. or PC


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

As predicted, this was simply a double whammy, TNA got to replace AJ Styles with Jeff Jarrett, and Jarrett not only got to promote GFW on a somewhat national network, but he also has access to TNA talent, for not only house shows, but TV taping as well. I can actually see those who end up working the TV tapings staying with GFW if TNA still ends up getting dumped by Destination America.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Roode and Young can't be to far away..


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Santana Garrett booked for 7/9 in Wisconsin


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Anyone else find it interesting that they haven't booked Sabin yet for any shows? I'm guessing they want to save him for TV?


----------



## MarkovKane

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

At this point in time, I would prefer a Country Music Channel Wrestling Program.

Lucha Underground is so cool cause they built it around the Temple, Aztec stuff, and don't mind using immortal stuff. 

I would totally love to see barn fights, cowbell fights, etc. Basically like a classic 80's movie style bar, that feel but for a wrestling ring.


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Strangely, that actually sounds good on paper, especially when you look at what Lucha Underground has done with it's own brand of ridiculousness, but it could go two ways, the Lucha Underground route, with moderate success and critical acclaim, or the WWE/TNA route where it's just ridiculous for the sake of being poor humor/bad production.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Vic said:


> Anyone else find it interesting that they haven't booked Sabin yet for any shows? I'm guessing they want to save him for TV?


Part of that may be because of injury. He had to be replaced on recent PWG and AAW shows. Made an appearance in ROH, but didn't wrestle.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Cherry Bomb will debut on 7/10 in Erie, PA 

Glad they're expanding the women division! 
Plus Bullet Club, Justin Gabriel, Chuck Taylor are all coming back in July!!


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Shes cute!


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

So Magnus is coming to GFW, and according to today's news is possible that Storm will too..


----------



## Mindy_Macready

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Is Jeff Jarrett going to be 10 time World Champion in his own company, I guess he learned nothing from his boring days in TNA


----------



## magicjma3215

And i guess you didnt hear him say that his wrestling day were coming to a halt and, is about 99 percent done he is focusing on promoting gfw ... shesh


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Mindy_Macready said:


> Is Jeff Jarrett going to be 10 time World Champion in his own company, I guess he learned nothing from his boring days in TNA


Of course he is...


----------



## Corey

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Reports are coming out that both Low Ki & James Storm are done with TNA after Slammiversary. Wouldn't be surprised if we end up seeing both in GFW. TNA is losing guys by the week it seems.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I wonder if aj going to mess with JJ now since this tna/GFW story came out?


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

According to Styles the reason he isn't working GFW right now is due to schedule conflicts, and he admitted that he doesn't hate TNA (probably hates Dixie though), so I doubt he'd have much issue, if he were in talks with Jarrett about coming in.


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

If AJ was working booked under Jarrett and did an invasion angle in TNA with GFW, he'd do that, AJ doesn't hate TNA.


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

nvm


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Jack Evans 187 said:


> Reports are coming out that both Low Ki & James Storm are done with TNA after Slammiversary. Wouldn't be surprised if we end up seeing both in GFW. TNA is losing guys by the week it seems.


Don't know about ki, but storm and magnus will likely join gfw..


----------



## Memphis Fan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Vic said:


> According to Styles the reason he isn't working GFW right now is due to schedule conflicts, and he admitted that he doesn't hate TNA (probably hates Dixie though), so I doubt he'd have much issue, if he were in talks with Jarrett about coming in.


 AJ is also on ROH TV . ROH does not want any of the talent they use on anyone else TV program . I don't know if anyone would pick GFW over ROH at this point in the game. That may change but right now ROH is a more secure place for talent to work


----------



## wwefanjohn

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

agree


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



> A clarification on the Nick Aldis situation with TNA. Aldis, who is Magnus in TNA, is one of a number of wrestlers whose contracts expires this week.
> 
> He is not renewing his contract and will be a free agent as of this coming week. He is taking dates with Global Force Wrestling including their first television taping on 7/24, but it is as a free agent and just certain dates, and at this point he's not signing with GFW.
> 
> The separation was a purely business move and was amicable on both sides.


F4W, so Magnus is there as a free agent, he hasn't 'joined' GFW.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Well nobody has signed a full exclusive contract with gfw..


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Memphis Fan said:


> AJ is also on ROH TV . ROH does not want any of the talent they use on anyone else TV program . I don't know if anyone would pick GFW over ROH at this point in the game. That may change but right now ROH is a more secure place for talent to work


AJ is signed to njpw only, so it's his choice where to work, and roh can't do anything about it.


----------



## Memphis Fan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WBS said:


> AJ is signed to njpw only, so it's his choice where to work, and roh can't do anything about it.


 Well , you are wrong. ROH can do something about it . They can refuse to book Styles if he appears on another TV program . AJ Styles is on ROH TV because he wants the pay day . Also do you recall the Moose saga , same deal. You can only pick one. 

The bottom line is is that ROH is now part of Sinclair Broadcasting , corporation that is worth billions of dolarrs.. That was the game changer.

Also NJPW wants to have a strong business relationship with ROH , they want their talent on ROH TV . So you are wrong all the way around.


----------



## magicjma3215

People really have a high opinion of the scope of R.O.H.'s power to think that they could have some type of control of another company's contracted talent. True roh is part of Sinclair broadcasting but Sinclair doesn't even give them strong financial support which is why their production values are subpar. Anyone who thinks Sinclair will back them in a pissing match is off the reservation lol.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



HEELLoveMachine said:


> If AJ was working booked under Jarrett and did an invasion angle in TNA with GFW, he'd do that, AJ doesn't hate TNA.


As long as Dixie and her stooges there, aj going to stay away.


----------



## richyque

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> As long as Dixie and her stooges there, aj going to stay away.


As much as you hate to admit it but Jeff jarrett is one of ditzys 3 stooges .


----------



## richyque

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



magicjma3215 said:


> People really have a high opinion of the scope of R.O.H.'s power to think that they could have some type of control of another company's contracted talent. True roh is part of Sinclair broadcasting but Sinclair doesn't even give them strong financial support which is why their production values are subpar. Anyone who thinks Sinclair will back them in a pissing match is off the reservation lol.


what people is this? Dave meltzer, wwe, or a figment of your own imagination?? 


I cant take ROH serious when they run tv and ppv shows in roach infested community centers and for lack of a better term they are also NXt's bitches.


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Memphis Fan said:


> Well , you are wrong. ROH can do something about it . They can refuse to book Styles if he appears on another TV program . AJ Styles is on ROH TV because he wants the pay day . Also do you recall the Moose saga , same deal. You can only pick one.
> 
> The bottom line is is that ROH is now part of Sinclair Broadcasting , corporation that is worth billions of dolarrs.. That was the game changer.
> 
> Also NJPW wants to have a strong business relationship with ROH , they want their talent on ROH TV . So you are wrong all the way around.


Panda Energy is worth more than Sinclair, Panda owns TNA. Corporations' money means nothing stop continually using that as an argument, it just weakens your entire case. Ted Turner in 1988 was worth a hundred times what Vince McMahon was worth yet WWF was still burying NWA in popularity and money made. and what kind of "pay day" is AJ getting from ROH? You act like ROH is some rich company that is making millionaire's left and right. You are "wrong all the way around". And Moose picked ROH because ROH gave him a BRAND NEW CONTRACT not because of some kind of threat.

I don't understand your obsession and worship with ROH. Answer me this, if ROH is this billion-dollar operation, why does it look like it's filmed with the light from a garage TO THIS DAY. There is ZERO money put in on the production, the lights, and that rinky dink intro to their TV show that makes them look like the minorest of minor leagues. You are in continuous denial about ROH's financial position. Wake up.


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



richyque said:


> what people is this? Dave meltzer, wwe, or a figment of your own imagination??
> 
> 
> I cant take ROH serious when they run tv and ppv shows in roach infested community centers and for lack of a better term they are also NXt's bitches.


He means people on this board, not real people.


----------



## richyque

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Mr. Speed said:


> He means people on this board, not real people.


I see, I'm sorry then.


----------



## richyque

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

all ROH's recent successes is doing what tna did in the past like a NJPW relationships, relying on old no draw TNA wrestlers and getting really lucky that ditzy was a D bag to the head of destination america and thats the only reason ROH is on the same channel. 


Also bending over for wwe when it's time for them to replenish NXT talent base. What a great company ROH is.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Memphis Fan said:


> Well , you are wrong. ROH can do something about it . They can refuse to book Styles if he appears on another TV program . AJ Styles is on ROH TV because he wants the pay day . Also do you recall the Moose saga , same deal. You can only pick one.
> 
> The bottom line is is that ROH is now part of Sinclair Broadcasting , corporation that is worth billions of dolarrs.. That was the game changer.
> 
> Also NJPW wants to have a strong business relationship with ROH , they want their talent on ROH TV . So you are wrong all the way around.


I believe roh needs aj styles and not viceversa...plus aj styles himself talked about joining gfw soon.. 

Please give us a link about njpw wanting their talents on roh tv....


----------



## amhlilhaus

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WBS said:


> I believe roh needs aj styles and not viceversa...plus aj styles himself talked about joining gfw soon..
> 
> Please give us a link about njpw wanting their talents on roh tv....


it's common sense. njpw is on American tv on axxs but it's tape delayed and really old. not all of roh's fans are hardcores who already know about new japan. with roh's new contracts the rumored roh audience is now above 600k and that number will grow. now it doesn't take a genius to understand that they want their guys seen on tv and they will get people into nakamura, okada and tanahashi enough that they may google them, see they are on American tv and boom grow their audience and maybe get new japan world subscriptions.


----------



## Denny Crane

I think the biggest thing with the ROH/NJPW deal is that New Japan controls it. I imagine they book the matches and throw them bones like the tag team championship like they did with TNA. The problem with a New Japan/TNA deal is that TNA probably fights with them on the booking decisions. That's why you never saw an Angle vs Tanahashi match or Hardy VS Okada. Neither company wanted the top stars to lose. Ring of Honor is happy with Cole, Elgin or Briscoe giving these guys a tough match. You can see how NJPW thinks of ROH with their deal with GFW because they know Jarrett has more of a chance of getting bigger then ROH.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Njpw has become more serious about ROH which is why they sending guys for the Brooklyn show. Haven't really heard anything new about GFW/new Japan relationship. Not sure how Jeff working with Dixie is affecting his other relationships now. Dixie is a plague, don't know why Jeff would put his company reputation on the line unless he is trying to take over tna spot on DA.

New Japan controlling the relationship is best for business. Everyone wins in the end. Hey, gedo knows what he's doing.


----------



## Stinger Fan

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



richyque said:


> all ROH's recent successes is doing what tna did in the past like a NJPW relationships, relying on old no draw TNA wrestlers and getting really lucky that ditzy was a D bag to the head of destination america and thats the only reason ROH is on the same channel.
> 
> 
> Also bending over for wwe when it's time for them to replenish NXT talent base. What a great company ROH is.


Okay, I can't explain how annoying this post is. You're insisting that ROH relies on TNA's throw aways despite their past 5 world champions were basically groomed by ROH? Jay Briscoe , Kevin Steen , Adam Cole, and Michael Elgin . Not to mention the current champion Jay Lethal built himself for nearly 2 years in Ring of Honor as their TV champion AND he was in ROH *before* he was ever in TNA . It's odd how ROH "relies" on these " no draws" yet completely ignore that TNA relies and unsuccessfully so with actual draws from bigger companies like Sting , RVD , Booker T , and Kurt Angle barely moved the needle or how about them relying on "no draws" from WWE like Mr.Anderson, Lashley , Matt Morgan , The Pope and EC3?

Not to mention they sign up guys from ROH all the time who made their name in a ROH ring like Samoa Joe , Austin Aries , Eddie Edwards , Davey Richards, and Kenny King. If you're going to talk smack about a company , at least do some history first.


----------



## M_D_Q_

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Mickie James joined the force


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Listening to the Observer now, Mickie James has indeed signed with GFW.


----------



## amhlilhaus

USAUSA1 said:


> Njpw has become more serious about ROH which is why they sending guys for the Brooklyn show. Haven't really heard anything new about GFW/new Japan relationship. Not sure how Jeff working with Dixie is affecting his other relationships now. Dixie is a plague, don't know why Jeff would put his company reputation on the line unless he is trying to take over tna spot on DA.
> 
> New Japan controlling the relationship is best for business. Everyone wins in the end. Hey, gedo knows what he's doing.


You forgot jado


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> Njpw has become more serious about ROH which is why they sending guys for the Brooklyn show. Haven't really heard anything new about GFW/new Japan relationship. Not sure how Jeff working with Dixie is affecting his other relationships now. Dixie is a plague, don't know why Jeff would put his company reputation on the line unless he is trying to take over tna spot on DA.
> 
> New Japan controlling the relationship is best for business. Everyone wins in the end. Hey, gedo knows what he's doing.


Jarrett isn't trying to do anything with TNA, they're the ones who came to him and are offering him main event PPV's, tons of plugs for GFW, and giving access to the TNA roster in a complete 180' from 2 weeks ago. It's clear TNA wants or needs something from JJ, and if the rumors are true and they do make sense, then that means what TNA needs from JJ is for him to take over. That way Dixie's company will still be on the air in Sept, even if she is no longer the boss, which is better than her being the one who literally drove TNA into non-existence.


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Way to many people are leaving TNA at the exact same time. I know for sure not all of them have expiring contracts at the same time.This is bullshit and a bit of a bad move for if this indeed an angle to merge GFW .Why have so many be dropped at once. 

If its true then i wonder what is making everyone all the sudden make the choice now. Clearly either way GFW is soon to have a massive roster and have a good push off the back. Wish i was able to make it to the tv tapping


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

After being paid late God knows how many times, It's no wonder so many quit, or let their deals run. I'd imagine MVP will be next, he hasn't been in TNA very long, but he's been extremely out spoken over all of the chaos. From late pay, to the ROH/DA deal, to Jarrett's surprise return. He's on the edge of the breaking point.


----------



## magicjma3215

Well everyone seems to think because they are with Sinclair now that they rule the roost when it comes to every other promotion other than wwe


----------



## famicommander

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

MVP leaving wouldn't really be a big deal. He's pretty worthless.

Storm, Aries, Magnus, Low Ki, Terrell, Kong, Mickie James, and Gunner though? All significant losses.


----------



## famicommander

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



magicjma3215 said:


> Well everyone seems to think because they are with Sinclair now that they rule the roost when it comes to every other promotion other than wwe


At least in the US, that is absolutely true.

ROH draws for house shows, they are on national and local TV, they are now on cable PPV, they do well with merch sales, etc.

The only other promotions on TV are:
-A withering TNA 

-Paragon, who seems to be paying for a Saturday early morning timeslot. No tours, no iPPVs, no merch for sale

-Lucha Underground, who only run a TV show and only for part of the year

-NJPW, but they just show a best of old matches compilation and sometimes co-promote shows 

The other major indies like PWG, CZW, CHIKARA, Evolve, etc are awesome but ROH is a clear #2 right now when it comes to US wrestling promotions.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



shandcraig said:


> Way to many people are leaving TNA at the exact same time. I know for sure not all of them have expiring contracts at the same time.This is bullshit and a bit of a bad move for if this indeed an angle to merge GFW .Why have so many be dropped at once.
> 
> If its true then i wonder what is making everyone all the sudden make the choice now. Clearly either way GFW is soon to have a massive roster and have a good push off the back. Wish i was able to make it to the tv tapping


James Storm asked for his release, he didn't have his contract expiring.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> Njpw has become more serious about ROH which is why they sending guys for the Brooklyn show. Haven't really heard anything new about GFW/new Japan relationship. Not sure how Jeff working with Dixie is affecting his other relationships now. Dixie is a plague, don't know why Jeff would put his company reputation on the line unless he is trying to take over tna spot on DA.
> 
> New Japan controlling the relationship is best for business. Everyone wins in the end. Hey, gedo knows what he's doing.


According to wonf4w jeff is just focused on his promotion, with the house shows and the upcoming TV tapings, so it's very possible that gfw will not produce wrestlekingdom..


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Vic said:


> Listening to the Observer now, Mickie James has indeed signed with GFW.


Well they're sure expanding their women division!


----------



## Riddle101

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WBS said:


> Well they're sure expanding their women division!


Wouldn't call it a women's division just yet.


----------



## magicjma3215

Id just slow down a bit with crowning roh the number two product just yet tna is an absolute joke and they are drawing twice what roh draws, on tv and they aren't even running live shows god i hate defending tna lol futhermore the biggest names on roh aren't even roh contracted talent that would be the bullet club so id be careful tooting their horn and this point at least until they improve their production to look like a quality product


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



magicjma3215 said:


> Id just slow down a bit with crowning roh the number two product just yet tna is an absolute joke and they are drawing twice what roh draws, on tv and they aren't even running live shows god i hate defending tna lol futhermore the biggest names on roh aren't even roh contracted talent that would be the bullet club so id be careful tooting their horn and this point at least until they improve their production to look like a quality product


ROH shows on da are repeats and tna barely beat them with first run shows. Besides, tv ratings don't mean nothing especially the low numbers tna,ROH and LU doing on Wednesday night's. Tna is dying.


----------



## famicommander

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



magicjma3215 said:


> Id just slow down a bit with crowning roh the number two product just yet tna is an absolute joke and they are drawing twice what roh draws, on tv and they aren't even running live shows god i hate defending tna lol futhermore the biggest names on roh aren't even roh contracted talent that would be the bullet club so id be careful tooting their horn and this point at least until they improve their production to look like a quality product


ROH does between 350 and 500k weekly on Sinclair stations and syndicated stations. 

By the time ROH airs on DA on Wednesday it has already been aired on other stations over the weekend and has been online for Ringside members since Monday.

And TNA doesn't even double their DA viewers hip. Last week ROH did a combined 330K versus Impact's 451K.

So a new Impact only does about 35% better than an ROH repeat.


----------



## magicjma3215

I understand that they are dying thats actually my point they have great numbers for what they are but they with their production and sound quality they come across as second rate my point is tna a dying company doibles them in ratings and murders their production and if u think that doesn't matter and ratings dont matter to destination america and advertisers u are crazy its fine for now because roh is so inexpensive but they will wear thin if they dont grow in viewership and that won't happen with that type of second rate production or as you say it old shows either


----------



## famicommander

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



magicjma3215 said:


> I understand that they are dying thats actually my point they have great numbers for what they are but they with their production and sound quality they come across as second rate my point is tna a dying company doibles them in ratings and murders their production and if u think that doesn't matter and ratings dont matter to destination america and advertisers u are crazy its fine for now because roh is so inexpensive but they will wear thin if they dont grow in viewership and that won't happen with that type of second rate production or as you say it old shows either


See above.

Impact doesn't even double ROH on Destination America.

Including Sinclair stations, syndicated stations, DA, and rohwrestling.com streaming ROH is probably more than doubling TNA's viewership.


----------



## magicjma3215

Wow ... lol clearly an attempt to cloud the argument for the of ..well the sake clearly my statement is of tna vs roh on da i didnt bring up tna viewership in all the other stations in other countries that they show or replay smh


----------



## magicjma3215

Jesus i hate defending tna and just for the record i enjoy roh far more than tna but i am able to view things objectively


----------



## famicommander

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



magicjma3215 said:


> Wow ... lol clearly an attempt to cloud the argument for the of ..well the sake clearly my statement is of tna vs roh on da i didnt bring up tna viewership in all the other stations in other countries that they show or replay smh


We were talking about which promotion is bigger in the US. 

Sinclair stations and syndicated ones are in the US. 

Of course TNA would be getting more viewers on DA; you're comparing a repeat to a new episode.

But Destination America constitutes less than HALF of the US viewers of ROH.

The naked fact of the matter is way more people in America are watching ROH than TNA. Your chosen metric makes no sense as a way to measure the popularity of one versus the other in the US.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

GFW should just skip the womens division. why bother with it?


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Because people actually enjoy talented womens wrestlers and not plastic sluts :mj.


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Santana Garrett still dating a convicted sex offender?


----------



## magicjma3215

That may have been your topic of discussion but not mine my topic of discussion was who is bigger, bigger production, bigger head to head ratings, bigger budget, more recognizable talent, and bigger name recognition the casual fan may not know what roh is or who is on their roster while the casual fan may not like tna they know who they are


----------



## Jonasolsson96

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I dont get it. Are they going to run like supershows ala pwg with the combined rosters or have a product of there own? I read they got moose from roh aswell. If they could get more roh names id be really interested. Guys like joe and rhino from nxt are allowed to work elsewhere too. Could end up with a really solid roster.

Nakamura
Okada
Tanahashi
Ibushi
Styles
Joe
Rhino
Magnus
Storm
Moose


All the european and mexican names. Hopefully more tna and roh names.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Joe is signed to a WWE deal.

Moose can't do tv, only the live events. Because he's under contract to Ring of Honor.


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Jonasolsson96 said:


> I dont get it. Are they going to run like supershows ala pwg with the combined rosters or have a product of there own? I read they got moose from roh aswell. If they could get more roh names id be really interested. Guys like joe and rhino from nxt are allowed to work elsewhere too. Could end up with a really solid roster.
> 
> Nakamura
> Okada
> Tanahashi
> Ibushi
> Styles
> Joe
> Rhino
> Magnus
> Storm
> Moose
> 
> 
> All the european and mexican names. Hopefully more tna and roh names.


Jarrett said on a podcast that it will be a core group of 10-15 as the main roster and then a lot of visitors and rotating talent from around the world, like how the old territories used to be. As to who the main group will be, we should probably have a better idea after the July and August tapings I hope.


----------



## amhlilhaus

Mr. Speed said:


> Jonasolsson96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont get it. Are they going to run like supershows ala pwg with the combined rosters or have a product of there own? I read they got moose from roh aswell. If they could get more roh names id be really interested. Guys like joe and rhino from nxt are allowed to work elsewhere too. Could end up with a really solid roster.
> 
> Nakamura
> Okada
> Tanahashi
> Ibushi
> Styles
> Joe
> Rhino
> Magnus
> Storm
> Moose
> 
> 
> All the european and mexican names. Hopefully more tna and roh names.
> 
> 
> 
> Jarrett said on a podcast that it will be a core group of 10-15 as the main roster and then a lot of visitors and rotating talent from around the world, like how the old territories used to be. As to who the main group will be, we should probably have a better idea after the July and August tapings I hope.
Click to expand...

Interesting concept. Lots of questions.
Will now compete w
-does he he bring in the talent for a couple of tapings to build them to feed his core group?

-what about house shows, will they tour?

Looks like tna is dead soon, gfw will now compete with roh.

All this sucks. I was so hoping for four promotions a step below wwe. But tna will die soon, gfw is totally unproven AND without tv deal. And still no word on lucha underground season 2 and THEIR talent is starting to jump.

Meanwhile wwe with their boring, stale predictable storylines and asshole owners will continue to suck up all the talent where most will either disappear or put over the green fucks coming out of their 'performance' center.

What was so promising has turned, very quickly


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Who jump? Hernandez was released for a totally different reason.

GFW better distance themselves from tna.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Why was he released?


----------



## NotGuilty

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Rhino and Joe won't be on that list.


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



amhlilhaus said:


> Interesting concept. Lots of questions.
> Will now compete w
> -does he he bring in the talent for a couple of tapings to build them to feed his core group?
> 
> -what about house shows, will they tour?
> 
> Looks like tna is dead soon, gfw will now compete with roh.
> 
> All this sucks. I was so hoping for four promotions a step below wwe. But tna will die soon, gfw is totally unproven AND without tv deal. And still no word on lucha underground season 2 and THEIR talent is starting to jump.
> 
> Meanwhile wwe with their boring, stale predictable storylines and asshole owners will continue to suck up all the talent where most will either disappear or put over the green fucks coming out of their 'performance' center.
> 
> What was so promising has turned, very quickly


TNA looks to be dying in one way or another. GFW could be taking their TV spot on D.A. and some of their roster. I think GFW could be very promising.

They are touring with house shows now and they have announced house shows all the way through October. Maybe in the winter they tour hockey rinks?


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Ted said:


> Why was he released?


Hernandez requested his release from LU because MVP was pushing for him to return to TNA to fill Joe's spot in the BDC, now they have to find someone to feel in Low Ki's spot :ti.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



amhlilhaus said:


> Looks like tna is dead soon, gfw will now compete with roh.


Compete? Compete is the wrong word. How exactly? Maybe they can be partners? Why compete when your products are most likely salt to pepper? There is enough room for both to not have to do this shitty competition crap. GFW will have their fans. ROH will have their fans. Maybe some watch both, but I don't see any suddenly stop watching ROH because of GFW.


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Yeah GFW & ROH should be working together, which is possible considering they have deals with NJPW.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Unfortunately I don't believe that roh is willing to do it.


----------



## amhlilhaus

WesternFilmGuy said:


> amhlilhaus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like tna is dead soon, gfw will now compete with roh.
> 
> 
> 
> Compete? Compete is the wrong word. How exactly? Maybe they can be partners? Why compete when your products are most likely salt to pepper? There is enough room for both to not have to do this shitty competition crap. GFW will have their fans. ROH will have their fans. Maybe some watch both, but I don't see any suddenly stop watching ROH because of GFW.
Click to expand...

They don't compete per se with the product they will offer, but in regards to talent. The pool of over indy guys is shrinking because if the black hole of wwe and while I know everyone wants to be big time most of them will never make that huge money wwe teases. How many main event spots are there really, when kane and big show are still featured over all the mid card talent?


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Trust me, ROH will find talent. Whether that is Cheeseburger or a big star they are pretty good at working with that they have. There will be enough to go around.


----------



## Jonasolsson96

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Mr. Speed said:


> Jarrett said on a podcast that it will be a core group of 10-15 as the main roster and then a lot of visitors and rotating talent from around the world, like how the old territories used to be. As to who the main group will be, we should probably have a better idea after the July and August tapings I hope.



I think the roster has already been revealed. Some dude called epicsports on youtube talks about it and its 10-15 names like you said. Pretty shitty roster. Pj black, Chris Mordetsky, Moose,Lady Tapa were the biggest names.


www.sescoops.com/global-force-wrestling-roster-reveal-live-coverage/

Yeah here it is. Somewhat lackluster roster if you ask me. How are they going to fill upp 10 000 seat arenas with that? Why even book a 10k seat arena when thats your roster?


----------



## Bobryderswebcam

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

The problem with a lot of the Indy guys is there over exposed in an already over saturated market. Which means the only way that can now be elevated is for regular TV appearances and working more exclusively for one promotion. But given the state of the business, whilst there is more televised wrestling there isn't a proper established number two now. So guys are opting to freelance and remain independent and pocket the difference for themselves.

Whilst TNA has performed really badly with there business seeing an established number two go down the drain is sad because it puts the Indys back in the state they were in 2001. Although it could be argued that has been the case for the last few years as they've slowly wound everything down.

GFW needs TV and international distrubution to take that number two slot and whilst I've no doubt that's possible I struggle to believe the infrastructure and investment if there to make that level achievable quickly. I'm happy to be proven wrong and a TNA/global force merger isn't a bad idea. But that said there is a danger the cracks might papered over and we'll find ourselves in the same situation three years down the line.

You've also gotta consider where Sinclair are at this point. They've increased there distrubution ten fold with ROH. It's opened them up into new markets and they tour quite successfully. ROH as a brand is good at establishing a fan base in the places they tour that are emotionally invested in the product. Which makes them profitable, so you have to wonder given the state of wrestling at the moment are they willing to roll the dice and make a play for number two themselves.

NJPW is arguably bigger then TNA/ROH/GFW all together. Slowly but surely there creeping there foot into the market and establishing A fan base. However their product is largely inaccessible to the casual fan and they require more significant distrubution. The fact they tour in cooperation with ROH suggests that they're not at that point and one has to wonder how a Japanese product would tour in THe USA without the piggy back cross promoting. Do they even have American offices etc. I doubt they do which means they're some way off been a threat to the WWE. That been said with the numerous Americans on board and recognisable faces there is potential. Again it whether they roll the dice.

The wrestling landscape is so interesting at the moment and whilst there is more televised wrestling at the moment, the market is in actually a quite poor state of affairs. Wrestling just isn't as popular as it was.

If these promotions had any sense they would pool resources and produce something similar to the WWE network that showcase each of there content and whilst you'd have guys that work the board each promotion would retain a core of exclusive guys. The problem with that is ego and the division of profits. It'd also have to be ad supported which As we know with wrestling is quite limited.


----------



## Bobryderswebcam

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Jonasolsson96 said:


> I think the roster has already been revealed. Some dude called epicsports on youtube talks about it and its 10-15 names like you said. Pretty shitty roster. Pj black, Chris Mordetsky, Moose,Lady Tapa were the biggest names.
> 
> 
> www.sescoops.com/global-force-wrestling-roster-reveal-live-coverage/
> 
> Yeah here it is. Somewhat lackluster roster if you ask me. How are they going to fill upp 10 000 seat arenas with that? Why even book a 10k seat arena when thats your roster?


There is smaller spaces within that venue it wouldn't surprise me if they switch to one of them if sales are poor. But at £10 a ticket in Vegas I think they might draw quite well. It's certainly a cheaper night for a family then most other entertainments available. It could be argued though that Vegas is becoming over saturated for wrestling and the novelty of it has somewhat been lost.


----------



## Jonasolsson96

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Bobryderswebcam said:


> There is smaller spaces within that venue it wouldn't surprise me if they switch to one of them if sales are poor. But at £10 a ticket in Vegas I think they might draw quite well. It's certainly a cheaper night for a family then most other entertainments available. It could be argued though that Vegas is becoming over saturated for wrestling and the novelty of it has somewhat been lost.


If the average ticket was 10 bucks thats only 100 grand in gate. They would barely go plus if that was the case. Ufc does milions of dollars in gate for the same venue. We'll see. Hopefully they get some bigger names for the first show. First impression is everything. Lets say they got a hold of the lu guys aswell. 

Samoa Joe vs Kazuchika Okada
Pj Black vs Prince Puma
Aj Styles vs Chris Mortedsky
Moose vs Lashley 


Something like that would be epic.

I dunno. With all the partnerships and whatever they have if thats the 10 guys they picked up thats underwhelming as fuck.


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

So I just watched a Cherry Bomb match, I'm not impressed.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

^^^ Dude above me (two posts above me now), you should probably cool your expectations with the guys on the roster. None of the New Japan guys will be on the TV tapings because it's right in the middle of the G1. So no AJ, no Okada, no Nakamura. Ricochet won't be available because he's working PWG that night and so are several other big names. Young Bucks WON'T be at the tapings either. Samoa Joe is signed to WWE. He's not coming.

But here's another solid roster addition:










Fully expect some dominoes to start falling here and ex-TNA guys to start signing on.


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Jarretts promo last night and this just adds fuel to an invasion/takeover angle.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Expecting Bob Ryder to denies Magnus coming to GFW wrestling...


----------



## AEA

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Jack Evans 187 said:


> ^^^ Dude above me (two posts above me now), you should probably cool your expectations with the guys on the roster. None of the New Japan guys will be on the TV tapings because it's right in the middle of the G1. So no AJ, no Okada, no Nakamura. Ricochet won't be available because he's working PWG that night and so are several other big names. Young Bucks WON'T be at the tapings either. Samoa Joe is signed to WWE. He's not coming.
> 
> But here's another solid roster addition:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fully expect some dominoes to start falling here and ex-TNA guys to start signing on.


Pic on GFW is of Magnus shaking hands with Jarrett at the Impact tapings :lol I can't help to think that this is going to turn into an angle for some reason.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Yeah things are gonna get pretty interesting in the next few weeks I think. Look at all the free agents available right now, or will be very soon:

Austin Aries
Low Ki
James Storm
Taryn Terrell
Awesome Kong
Gunner

MVP also posted on Twitter that he's taking independent bookings.


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



alex1997 said:


> Pic on GFW is of Magnus shaking hands with Jarrett at the Impact tapings :lol I can't help to think that this is going to turn into an angle for some reason.


Considering how soon it got confirmed after his deal ended and like a month or so of rumors, I'm leaning towards legit.


----------



## AEA

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Jack Evans 187 said:


> Yeah things are gonna get pretty interesting in the next few weeks I think. Look at all the free agents available right now, or will be very soon:
> 
> Austin Aries
> Low Ki
> James Storm
> Taryn Terrell
> Awesome Kong
> Gunner
> 
> MVP also posted on Twitter that he's taking independent bookings.


Taryn and Kong denied they're leaving on Twitter, MVP been taking independent booking for a while now. TNA allow it as long as it's not on TV or PPV.


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Gunner denied he was leaving too, then got released like a day later, now he's rumored to be signing with WWE.


----------



## AEA

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Vic said:


> Considering how soon it got confirmed after his deal ended and like a month or so of rumors, I'm leaning towards legit.


Legit for what? Legit you think there's going to be some sort of angle or legit he's done with TNA even though he's apparently scheduled for the next set of Impact tapings. Man this is intriguing :grin2:



Vic said:


> Gunner denied he was leaving too, then got released like a day later, now he's rumored to be signing with WWE.


That's true but unlike both Kong and Taryn are on TV on a weekly basis. 

Interesting that out of Aries, Magnus and Storm. Aries was the only guy to be wrote off TNA TV. Unless they do some backstage thing for Magnus and Storm of course.


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



alex1997 said:


> Legit for what? Legit you think there's going to be some sort of angle or legit he's done with TNA even though he's apparently scheduled for the next set of Impact tapings. Man this is intriguing :grin2:


Legit he's done with TNA, Dixie was spinning shit like Ryder. Why would GFW announce that he signed with them without a proper talent exchange being announced prior like they did with Young Bucks and Bullet Club?


----------



## AEA

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



> In a clarification from over the weekend, Magnus' TNA deal expired. We were led to believe by a TNA source that Magnus had requested a release, similar to James Storm, but he was actually in the same boat as Austin Aries, not Storm. I believe Magnus was the last of the top-heavy contracts TNA had left on their books beyond names like Jeff Hardy and Kurt Angle.
> 
> http://www.pwinsider.com/article/94746/magnus-updates.html?p=1


Ok, yeah that makes me believe it more legit then an angle. Damn though Jarrett works quick, less then 24 hours!


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

And that's why I don't think there's an angle :lmao.


----------



## AEA

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Yeah, I still think there is going to be either an angle or something though.


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I think Vic is saying MELTZER'S WRONG on the possible invasion angle.


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

There might be one, but it looks pretty unlikely all things considered, at most there may be a talent exchange, but no invasion.


----------



## amhlilhaus

It's not an invasion if the guys invading all wrestled there for years just a few weeks ago


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

GFW also announced that Magnus is wrestling under his real name, if it was an angle, TNA would have let them use the Magnus name.


----------



## AEA

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Any news on a GFW TV deal because let's be honest without one it doesn't really matter what talent they have.


----------



## AEA

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/615586048702222336
Well that settles it.


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

They're likely taking TNA's spot on DA if the reports about DA wanting Jeff in control of the company are to be believed. Dixie isn't selling because she wants a reality TV show (fuck TNA getting a fourth chance at life amirite lol?), so the deal was dead before it began.


----------



## AEA

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Could we potentially see a role reversal with Jeff becoming the majority and Dixie becoming the minority, I mean with the way TNA just seems to be falling apart, could Panda just overule Dixie and sell TNA's remaining assets to Jeff.


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

It's possible, from what I heard Janice hates TNA, so if she cared enough she could probably convince Bob.


----------



## AEA

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Pardon the pun, but that would be best for business. Janice could probably convince Bob to fund Dixie little reality show project too.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



alex1997 said:


> Could we potentially see a role reversal with Jeff becoming the majority and Dixie becoming the minority, I mean with the way TNA just seems to be falling apart, could Panda just overule Dixie and sell TNA's remaining assets to Jeff.


That would be an amazing turn of events :russo. I think I could get behind that idea rather easily.


----------



## AEA

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



IDONTSHIV said:


> That would be an amazing turn of events :russo. I think I could get behind that idea rather easily.


I mean in reality, If the likes of Roode, Lashley, EC3, Drew Galloway, Jeff Hardy and Eli Drake were all to sign over to GFW in addition to Aries, Magnus and Storm signing, you'd basically have the best of the current TNA roster. I'm leaving Kurt out because he should retire at this point. 

Combine that with the guys GFW already have, the fact the company is brand spanking new without all the bad rep TNA has. You've got a lot of potential, especially if they were to take TNA's spot on DA.

*EDIT:* Shit.. I now really want this to happen after writing it :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



alex1997 said:


> I mean in reality, If the likes of Roode, Lashley, EC3, Drew Galloway, Jeff Hardy and Eli Drake were all to sign over to GFW in addition to Aries, Magnus and Storm signing, you'd basically have the best of the current TNA roster. I'm leaving Kurt out because he should retire at this point.
> 
> Combine that with the guys GFW already have, the fact the company is brand spanking new without all the bad rep TNA has. You've got a lot of potential, especially if they were to take TNA's spot on DA.


It would be pretty exciting and could only add to their tv product which has been very good on DA. Sounds like a very good potential promotion on paper. And, I agree about Angle. Sometimes I fear for him when he stars turning purple during those matches.


----------



## Mvpscrewdriver305

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I think jeff won't buy tna or their assets. He would absorb the debt. I think talent won't sign new contracts besides the wolves and bram. The rest ride out then jump to gfw when it is time to re-sign.

Dixie, jb, and bob ryder stay in tna, jeff won't hire them.

Da kicks dixie off, gfw goes in that slot.

Dixie keeps tna and tries to put on shows with manik, spud, the wolves, and bram.

She then used the tna yt channel as a way to show her reallity show.


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Jarrett is a huge EC3 fan, its not surprising he's the best dick heel in the business. Would love to see him in GFW (there are so many people with the name Carter, so he can live by it)


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Former TNA World Heavyweight Champion and UK superstar, Nick Aldis, formerly known as Magnus at TNA Wrestling, has signed on with Global Force Wrestling and will be part of their next GFW Grand Slam Tour live events on July 9 in Wisconsin, July 10 in Pennsylvania, and July 11 in Ohio. He will also be headlining the first ever world television taping on July 24th, in Las Vegas.

“I’m ready to explore opportunities as a free agent that haven’t been open to me before. Jeff Jarrett has been instrumental in my career development and I have always respected him as a performer and promoter. As soon as I heard about GFW I knew that one way or another I would play a part. I’m very excited about that.,” said Aldis.

GFW Founder and CEO Jeff Jarrett could not be happier that Magnus has decided to join the force. “Nick is one of the brightest stars in professional wrestling today and I could not be more excited to have him front and center promoting GFW. His star power in the UK will help give Global Force Wrestling the brand exposure we are looking for.”

Aldis also appeared on the United Kingdom revival of Gladiators, where he was known by the name Oblivion.

“Aldis star power transcends pro wrestling and he is someone that we have had our eye on for months,” said Karen Jarrett Co Founder of Global Force Wrestling.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

One thing that hasn't been mentioned yet is that Magnus is working all 3 dates on July 9th-11th (Appleton, Erie, Lake County). Workhorse right there. You don't see a lot of guys work tripleshots these days in 3 different towns (not including WWE guys of course). Especially when so many other people signed on for one or two of the three dates.

It's kinda strange that they're doing the Erie PA show prior to the Ohio one. If you look at it on a map, they're actually backtracking.  And the two towns are less than 90 minutes away from each other to begin with.

EDIT: WBS beat me to it. :lol


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Jack Evans 187 said:


> ^^^ Dude above me (two posts above me now), you should probably cool your expectations with the guys on the roster. None of the New Japan guys will be on the TV tapings because it's right in the middle of the G1. So no AJ, no Okada, no Nakamura. Ricochet won't be available because he's working PWG that night and so are several other big names. Young Bucks WON'T be at the tapings either. Samoa Joe is signed to WWE. He's not coming.
> 
> But here's another solid roster addition:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fully expect some dominoes to start falling here and ex-TNA guys to start signing on.


He is not a great wrestler.....for you GFW fans who think GFW won't be the same as TNA. GFW will do the same things that TNA and the focus in the ring will be 20 minute opening promos.

He is headlining the July 24th taping? Does that mean he will main/co-main? Yikes! Don't think he should be "headlining" anything at this point. Great talent, decent mic, decent look, average in-ring work. I wouldn't want that to headline unless he has improved dramatically in 2 months.


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Magnus is somebody Vince would look at, doesn't have to be a great technical wrestler, EC3 is a perfect example. He still arguably had the best match of the night against Storm.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Don't know much about his in ring work because I haven't followed TNA regularly in YEARS, but I always thought Magnus had a great look and certainly could be a top star in a company under the right direction. Still really young too with little wear on his body. Didn't he win the TNA World Title with like MASSIVE interference and fuckery? Yeah see that's not a good direction for him. :lol

If it at least brings one thing, it's now one more contender for their Heavyweight Title. It doesn't seem as obvious now that it might be Masters or Shelton. Add Magnus to the mix now. As long as it's not Jarrett...

Sabin is on all the posters for the TV taping as well. Guess it's safe to assume he'll be in Vegas that night along with PJ Black. Cruiserweight Title match anyone?


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Yeah he was booked horrendously as champion, but the match with AJ he had a concussion hence the fuckery finish.

Seth Rollins is a fine example of a 'Magnus reign'.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WesternFilmGuy said:


> He is not a great wrestler.....for you GFW fans who think GFW won't be the same as TNA. GFW will do the same things that TNA and the focus in the ring will be 20 minute opening promos.


OH didn't knew you can watch the future... Good for you... 

Don't be mad cause he left tna...


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

From wonf4w :

Some of the TNA talent that is gone, is actually being transferred as part of an invasion angle.. The expectation is that any TNA talent who is in GFW, James Storm in particular, would be on TNA TV somewhat soon...There may be other transfers.. We've got a major story on this in the next issue.

So former TNA guys will invade TNA in favor of GFW? It's the starting of a war that will come to an end in September?...


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WBS said:


> OH didn't knew you can watch the future... Good for you...
> 
> Don't be mad cause he left tna...


The two companies look to built the same way. I mean Shelton Benjamin and Chris Masterlock?

Name me one great Magnus match. He had a decent match/team with Samoa Joe, but never a great match.

Not somebody that should headline a promotion that striving to get 1,000 people in these baseball shows.


----------



## AEA

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WesternFilmGuy said:


> The two companies look to built the same way. I mean Shelton Benjamin and Chris Masterlock?
> 
> Name me one great Magnus match. He had a decent match/team with Samoa Joe, but never a great match.
> 
> Not somebody that should headline a promotion that striving to get 1,000 people in these baseball shows.


BFG Series finals in 2013 with AJ was pretty awesome if I remember correctly.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

AJ Styles is a great idea. Can he be World Champion with the partnership with NJPW?


----------



## Corey

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Don't think AJ has any chance at becoming GFW Heavyweight Champ, especially when he's so scarcely available. Most of GFW's bigger dates (TV tapings) go head-to-head with ROH and that's AJ's top U.S. priority. 

I could see them being able to get him for a couple of the baseball shows here and there maybe, but even that sounds like a stretch until late August at the earliest.


----------



## Vic

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I doubt GFW would be able to use AJ to his fullest potential, the thing about the NJPW/GFW deal is, that NJPW takes priority, so if GFW was taping something around the time of an NJPW show, then they'd have to do the NJPW show, which kind of makes it hard to book one of the NJPW guys as Champion. If they don't book tapings and PPV real close to NJPW dates then it could work however.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Vic said:


> I doubt GFW would be able to use AJ to his fullest potential, the thing about the NJPW/GFW deal is, that NJPW takes priority, so if GFW was taping something around the time of an NJPW show, then they'd have to do the NJPW show, which kind of makes it hard to book one of the NJPW guys as Champion. *If they don't book tapings and PPV real close to NJPW dates then it could work however.*


Which seems like it's exactly what they're doing.  First taping is in the middle of G1. Second taping happens the same night that ROH is taping TV and they've already confirmed Nakamura, Okada, and KUSHIDA for the ROH show (still waiting on Styles). Third taping is in October and could happen to fall on the same weekend as King of Pro Wrestling. Terrible dates. :lol


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

USWA/WCCW.

Thats what I think will happen.


----------



## Bobryderswebcam

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



HEELLoveMachine said:


> USWA/WCCW.
> 
> Thats what I think will happen.


I think your right, it's what Jarrett knows in terms of invasion stories.

He's clearly trying to produce something similar to global wrestling federation though


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

This could be Epic.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*






Entertaining match. Beware because the guy filming likes to yell loudly. 

Also found a playlist with every match from their first show in Tennessee: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLWe04vftHzQRQlXWSRGC_xTE0MHF11QKo

Everything there is pretty basic, honestly. Bullet Club/Heavenly Bodies main eventing and going a whopping 8 minutes is a little ridiculous. Dutt vs. Olivencia is actually pretty decet. May be my favorite match from the show. Tapa vs. Trinidad is short and pretty shitty. Moose vs. Matthews is solid. Nothing wrong there. Masters vs. Dustin Starr was a really well worked David vs. Goliath match but they didn't let Starr get much offense in and the match was cut short. Could've been a lot more since he was the hometown favorite.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Daivari will face Cabana on 7/9, plus added to July shows are Melanie Cruise and Tommaso Ciampa!


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Tomorrow Jarret will be interviewed by tenay, and will discuss tna and destination america...


----------



## magicjma3215

Tonight from what i hear


----------



## shandcraig

Why would jarret need to talk about da? Sounds like it is a merge


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



shandcraig said:


> Why would jarret need to talk about da? Sounds like it is a merge


Merger or takeover I hope!


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Hopefully a take over...just get rid of anything related to TNA. But i guess worse case scenario a merger is better than nothing LOL


----------



## Sykova

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Magnus signed with GFW.


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

If its a rebrand/merger its win win for Jarrett, he gets a video library to showcase some of his guys, plus he gets the international TV deals.


----------



## AEA

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I wonder what Panda(Dixie's) involvement will be if its a complete merge of TNA into GFW?


----------



## Hencheman_21

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I am hoping they stay separate but work together. Like the brand slip back in the day but two actual separate companies. They each pay their own talent and maybe can share certain costs like advertising etc especially if both end up on DA. When one company does not have anything story wise for a talent they can see if the other company does and if so that talent can go work for them. Once in a while do a cross promotion TV special and/or PPV. Only merge if they need to from a financial point. 

Of course if they do rebrand TNA as GFW well then I get to say I told you so >


----------



## David Klein

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

The fact that Jarrett's working with TNA tells me he has no TV deal and is just doing this for a little exposure.


----------



## Riddle101

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



David Klein said:


> The fact that Jarrett's working with TNA tells me he has no TV deal and is just doing this for a little exposure.


Wouldn't be surprised. But why would TNA help him though?


----------



## Hencheman_21

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Riddle101 said:


> Wouldn't be surprised. But why would TNA help him though?


Promotion. Dixie has money but does not really know how to promote and run a wrestling company. Jarrett knows how to promote and run a wrestling company for most part but not a lot of money. They seem a good fit. Especially since Jeff has made deals with companies all over the world. He can help bring in talent to TNA. Especially his deal with NJPW. If he can bridge things between them and TNA it would be a HUGE boost to TNA.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Njpw probably cut ties with GFW before even touching tna again.


----------



## M_D_Q_

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> Njpw probably cut ties with GFW before even touching tna again.


I am pretty sure that NJPW isnt backed by little bitchy kids, the NJPW and GFW relationship will go on after GFW merging with TNA.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Hopefully NJPW is okay with it.


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

The more I think about the less likely a merger sounds. Destination America isn't cancelling TNA in Sept, because they lack some great storyline, they're cancelling TNA because they don't like TNA or Dixie Carter. Only thing that makes sense is the rumor that GFW would take over the TV slot completely and somehow swallow up TNA. But one way or another I just don't see "TNA" on the air in the Fall.


----------



## I ♥ KEMONITO

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Are they doing a Bullet Club invasion angle? Without calling them Bullet Club? 

I've noticed the Young Bucks are booked to face AAA talent. They must be cool working with GFWTNA then. Right?


----------



## Riddle101

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Mr. Speed said:


> The more I think about the less likely a merger sounds. Destination America isn't cancelling TNA in Sept, because they lack some great storyline, they're cancelling TNA because they don't like TNA or Dixie Carter. Only thing that makes sense is the rumor that GFW would take over the TV slot completely and somehow swallow up TNA. But one way or another I just don't see "TNA" on the air in the Fall.


I thought they want to cancel TNA because of the cost of producing the shows. That the cost doesn't justify the expense, and the reason they went with Ring of Honor is because is cost less to produce their shows.


----------



## Mister Sinister

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I don't think we're going to see an active merger on air on Destination America. What is going to happen is GFW (Jarrett) is allowed to scalp TNA talent (without no-compete clauses) for his television tapings; GFW signs with Spike or another basic cable station, and when DA pulls the plug on TNA, then they merge and GFW absorbs the tape library (as well as brands like X Division and Knockouts).

This is all a big Southern fuck you to Destination America and Discovery. Dixie thinks they are going to screw her over so she is giving JJ television time to promote his brand and letting him scout talent at her tapings.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I can't see Dixie being so altruistic towards Jarrett..


----------



## Corey

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



I ♥ KEMONITO;50092401 said:


> Are they doing a Bullet Club invasion angle? Without calling them Bullet Club?
> 
> I've noticed the Young Bucks are booked to face AAA talent. They must be cool working with GFWTNA then. Right?


Eh, I don't think the Bucks are gonna have much to do it. They just pretty much work wherever they possibly can (literally). Won't be at the first set of tapings either cause they're working PWG that night.

GFW's twitter says there's an important roster announcement going on after Impact tonight. Oh boy... this could go several ways.


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Riddle101 said:


> I thought they want to cancel TNA because of the cost of producing the shows. That the cost doesn't justify the expense, and the reason they went with Ring of Honor is because is cost less to produce their shows.


It's not so much the show costs too much to produce, as they are not seeing a return in ad sales, which they are tying to the "TNA" brand. As in companies don't want to buy commercial time on D.A. for the "TNA" show. Combine that with how much the Network dislikes Dixie Carter because of her relationship with them and her all-around decision making.


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

BOBBY ROODE TO GFW!!!

http://globalforcewrestling.com/bobby-roode-headed-to-gfws-first-ever-tv-tapings-in-las-vegas/

One could argue he's the best all-around talent GFW could get from TNA


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

He is the best talent.

However, is anything new coming from GFW? Those announcement videos over a year ago seem like a total sham.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

I'm so confused by this whole situation now.


----------



## Donnie

*Breaking News: Global Force Wrestling Signs Current TNA Star and Former World Champion*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616441992940228608
HOLY FUCKING SHIT


----------



## 3ku1

*Re: Breaking News: Global Force Wrestling Signs Current TNA Star and Former World Champion*

Sorry this maybe bad, but who is he?


----------



## Lariatoh!

*Re: Breaking News: Global Force Wrestling Signs Current TNA Star and Former World Champion*

Well there ya go... everyone was looking at Aries, Magnus and Storm and it's Roode who makes the first move...


----------



## Evolution

*Re: Breaking News: Global Force Wrestling Signs Current TNA Star and Former World Champion*



3ku1 said:


> Sorry this maybe bad, but who is he?


Bobby Roode..


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

*Re: Breaking News: Global Force Wrestling Signs Current TNA Star and Former World Champion*

There is a GFW thread. Please use it. This has no effect on anything in TNA so I don't understand why this is in TNA section.

But I guess GFW is TNAlite so I don't know what to think anymore.


----------



## richyque

*Re: Breaking News: Global Force Wrestling Signs Current TNA Star and Former World Champion*

Breaking news :duck


----------



## MTheBehemoth

*Re: Breaking News: Global Force Wrestling Signs Current TNA Star and Former World Champion*

Lel. OP is a mark.


----------



## Vic

*Re: Breaking News: Global Force Wrestling Signs Current TNA Star and Former World Champion*



WesternFilmGuy said:


> There is a GFW thread. Please use it. This has no effect on anything in TNA so I don't understand why this is in TNA section.
> 
> But I guess GFW is TNAlite so I don't know what to think anymore.


Because it involves a TNA WRESTLER obviously :lmao.

Anyways, this is apart of the talent exchange, I'm pretty sure Magnus and Mickie James are the only ones who have legit left TNA for GFW, maybe James Storm too.


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Great work, just a fantastic work.


----------



## Donnie

*Re: Breaking News: Global Force Wrestling Signs Current TNA Star and Former World Champion*



MTheBehemoth said:


> Lel. OP is a mark.


No not a mark I just copied the headline. But I have a question how do you feel about this?


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

How is ticket sales going ?


----------



## MTheBehemoth

*Re: Breaking News: Global Force Wrestling Signs Current TNA Star and Former World Champion*



donne said:


> No not a mark I just copied the headline. But I have a question how do you feel about this?


More dates for the boys, awesome. No heat between both sides - 2x awesome.

Great news.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Great news! :duck


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

He is the only one worthy of the World Title.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

*Well, this is shocking.

Pretty interested in seeing what happens next.*


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*

Roode is close to Jarrett so no surprise here. EY can't be far away from joining too...


----------



## Cliffy

This fed is DOA


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WBS said:


> Roode is close to Jarrett so no surprise here. EY can't be far away from joining too...


So is there really any reason to tune in to GFW when all these wrestlers can be viewed in TNA? Maybe if they have different stories, you know actors. But if they have the same characters in both, I don't think that motivates people to tune in.

That's just me though.


----------



## Zito

GFW is...weird


----------



## The RainMaker

Both companies are dead as fuck. Jesus. Get over it.


----------



## AEA

So GFW get to use Roode, I'd assume Magnus will work TNA tapings to finish off his storyline Storm. Assuming that Storm agrees to work them too


----------



## magicjma3215

I totally disagree any wrestling promotion with good talent and a good amount of recognizable names can be successful 52 weeks a year IF they have well written stories the reason the attitude era was extremely successful was do to writing and pushing the envelope company's now are far to pc look at all the successful shows, on tv right they are a toeing the line of whats acceptable


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



WesternFilmGuy said:


> So is there really any reason to tune in to GFW when all these wrestlers can be viewed in TNA? Maybe if they have different stories, you know actors. But if they have the same characters in both, I don't think that motivates people to tune in.
> 
> That's just me though.


You don't make any sense. So if a wrestler appears in 2 companies then it's somehow redundant to watch them in both? So we shouldn't watch Okada and Nakamura in ROH because I already see them in NJPW. While we're at it, why should I see the new Terminator movie when I've already seen the old ones!

So you want different "characters"? If Roode is in GFW, he has to pretend that the Robert Roode in TNA is a different person, otherwise viewers won't be interested in seeing the same character in two places? Like Diesel and Razor Ramon?

It sounds like you're just trying to find any angle to hate on GFW and will say anything to put GFW down whether it makes sense or not


----------



## WBS

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



Mr. Speed said:


> It sounds like you're just trying to find any angle to hate on GFW and will say anything to put GFW down whether it makes sense or not


Bingo! Don't waste your time answering to nonsense arguments...


----------



## shandcraig

Honestly to me thus sounds like dixie has sold her shares to jeff and gfw is taking over .no way would tna wrestlers be this involved and even in to tapings to win the belt.

T me this is good because jeff can habe all these new talents plus good tns guys and they can finally be pushed and properly be developed. Roode and others will shine way better.

Gfw will be a good brand and the identity will be gfw and pushed.instead of pretending you tna but lck of identity


Jeff knows how to promote and push people. And he also knows how to build and do road shows.


----------



## WBS

Matt Cage and Jay Bradley joined gfw wrestling!


----------



## panzowf

So another announcement of an announcement? F*ck sake. We've known for a while now that GFW is working with TNA, but in what way is what I want to know. First impressions are shitty. This company isn't giving off good vibes at all.


----------



## Vic

shandcraig said:


> Honestly to me thus sounds like dixie has sold her shares to jeff and gfw is taking over .no way would tna wrestlers be this involved and even in to tapings to win the belt.
> 
> T me this is good because jeff can habe all these new talents plus good tns guys and they can finally be pushed and properly be developed. Roode and others will shine way better.
> 
> Gfw will be a good brand and the identity will be gfw and pushed.instead of pretending you tna but lck of identity
> 
> 
> Jeff knows how to promote and push people. And he also knows how to build and do road shows.


It's a talent exchange, why do people always get these confused with a take over? This happened with ROH, Wrestle-1, and AAA.



WBS said:


> Matt Cage and Jay Bradley joined gfw wrestling!


Funny coincidence, Matt Cage just recently came out as gay.


----------



## shandcraig

Vic said:


> It's a talent exchange, why do people always get these confused with a take over? This happened with ROH, Wrestle-1, and AAA.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny coincidence, Matt Cage just recently came out as gay.


Ok thats fair but still this is huge news for GFW and not TNA. All the talent seems to be wanting to part ways from them and some of these talents still have so much potential TNA was un able to deliver on. 

Roode possibly first GFW champion and as a full blown heel would be good


----------



## Vic

TNA are unable to tour due to finance issues, GFW are able to not only tour, but do TV tapings as well :draper2. Storm and Magnus literally quit for this very same reason, they're not getting paid as much as they should due to TNA being a TV program only, it sucks, but that's how it is sometimes. If Panda Energy actually gave a shit they probably could go back to touring, but TNA's debt is probably too high to foot the bill.


----------



## WBS

On 7/9 it's Ciampa vs Magnus!


----------



## WBS

Who knows this guy?


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

He looks like...somebody. I can't quite put my finger on it. Not James Storm, but somebody.

As for the guy himself, do not know.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

WesternFilmGuy said:


> He looks like...somebody. I can't quite put my finger on it. Not James Storm, but somebody.
> 
> As for the guy himself, do not know.


He looks like James Storm's old tag partner Chris Harris.


----------



## shandcraig

Anyone think this is a hint to a wrestler coming ? Or is that Bobby Roode ? Since its right beside his other photos. 

In his photo section


----------



## Corey

Ciampa vs. Magnus is the type of match that would make me want to attend these baseball shows. It may not be a great match, but it's a pretty unique one you're not gonna be able to see anywhere else. I dig it. (Y)

They announced a lot of shit on twitter today, so here's the big update:

*July 9th in Appleton*
PJ Black vs. Sonjay Dutt
Santana Garrett vs. Melanie Cruise
Ciampa vs. Magnus

*July 10th in Erie*
Anderson & Gallows vs. PJ Black & Sanada
Taeler Hendrix vs. Cherry Bomb
AR Fox debuts

*July 11th in Lake County*
Anderson & Gallows vs. Sanada & Watanabe
Chuck Taylor vs. Johnny Gargano (huge disappointment, they've had several matches & feels like a waste of Gargano)


----------



## Vic

What when the fuck did they sign Taeler Hendrix :lol, so glad the womens division is expanding for them, Tapa/Trinidad for the 1,000th+ time was getting old as fuck.


----------



## richyque

Vic said:


> What when the fuck did they sign Taeler Hendrix :lol, so glad the womens division is expanding for them, Tapa/Trinidad for the 1,000th+ time was getting old as fuck.


Im going to love seeing her melons again, are they real?


----------



## Vic

Posting this in both threads for relevancy:



> As reported last night, current TNA star and former World Heavyweight Champion Bobby Roode has now signed a new deal with Jeff Jarrett’s Global Force Wrestling.
> 
> While their has been speculation as to what exactly the reported “talent exchange” between both companies entails, PWInsider.com noted Roode will not appear for both companies at the same time, at least for the time being. GFW is scheduled for their first set of tapings in Las Vegas on June 24th; TNA is also currently scheduled for Impact tapings the same night in Orlando, Florida. Unless Roode is involved in some pretaped segments, he won’t be involved with the TNA tapings at this time.


----------



## Mr. Speed

Vic said:


> It's a talent exchange, why do people always get these confused with a take over? This happened with ROH, Wrestle-1, and AAA.


GFW gets Magnus, Bobby Roode, James Storm, and likely even more, and TNA gets a 50-year old Jeff Jarrett for one match?

Doesn't seem like much of an "exchange" unless Dixie is simply the worst negotiator in history. Looks like there's something else going beyond a simple "exchange".


----------



## Vic

There likely is, but I doubt it's a merger, TNA simply can't pay these guys anymore, thus far Roode is the only TNA name who's working for GFW that's still actually under a TNA contract, PW Insider just released a report that he's going to be working for GFW from the TV tapings going forward. So, TNA can obviously no longer pay these guys on a regular basis, while GFW can due to the fact that GFW does tours as well as TV. Not saying TNA isn't fucked or anything, but I don't think it's merging with GFW either. It feels very similar to WWE buying out the remaining WCW contracts during WCW's death (those who accepted WWE's buyout anyways).


----------



## LaMelo

I hope Styles comes back to TNA.


----------



## WBS

Yeah AR FOX!!!


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

Hopefully GFW continues to do good advertising. Running so many shows has never been done like this. Did ROH have 10-15 shows a month when they started?

I get it that GFW is probably more popular but overextension can become a problem.

But I guess it is fine right now.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*I really hope Shelton Benjamin is at the Erie show in August I am attending. Card isnt announced yet. Looking forward to meeting Jarrett and Steiner though. Shelton deserves to become their first world champ in this promotion for sure. I also hope more TNA stars will be signed by then.*


----------



## Corey

WesternFilmGuy said:


> Hopefully GFW continues to do good advertising. Running so many shows has never been done like this. Did ROH have 10-15 shows a month when they started?
> 
> I get it that GFW is probably more popular but overextension can become a problem.
> 
> But I guess it is fine right now.


Where'd you get the 10-15 shows from? They've got 4 this month. haha. But no, ROH didn't run that many. One or two per month.



Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *I really hope Shelton Benjamin is at the Erie show in August I am attending. Card isnt announced yet. Looking forward to meeting Jarrett and Steiner though. Shelton deserves to become their first world champ in this promotion for sure. I also hope more TNA stars will be signed by then.*


The Erie show is actually in a week. Did you possibly mean the Harrisburg show?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

Jack Evans 187 said:


> The Erie show is actually in a week. Did you possibly mean the Harrisburg show?


*Ah shit, it is. My buddy is the one who ordered the tix he also ordered us some for Ike 3 other indy shows this summer so I got confused. Man I cant wait for this and the card HAS now been announced and looks stellar. *


----------



## Corey

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *Ah shit, it is. My buddy is the one who ordered the tix he also ordered us some for Ike 3 other indy shows this summer so I got confused. Man I cant wait for this and the card HAS now been announced and looks stellar. *


You're welcome!  No Shelton as of now, so I think he might be touring for NOAH.


----------



## Corey

Magnus vs. Kongo Kong was announced for both the Erie & Lake County shows on July 10th and 11th.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

TNA needs another monster like Kongo Kong, instead of a bodyguard.


Great signing by GFW if he is at least mediocre in the ring.


----------



## LaMelo

Great job by Jarrett!


----------



## USAUSA1

What's the roster for the tv taping ?


----------



## Corey

USAUSA1 said:


> What's the roster for the tv taping ?


Judging by the promos and banners:

Magnus
Chris Masters
Bobby Roode
PJ Black
Kongo Kong
Sonjay Dutt
Chris Sabin
Jigsaw
Sanada
Lei'd Tapa
Chael Sonnen

Bullet Club will be in Japan & the Young Bucks will be in PWG.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

Bobby Roode vs Magnus for the GFW World Title! :kurt

Edit: Also, Chael is only doing commentary if I recall correctly. If he is wrestling he would be the first champion IMO.


----------



## WBS

Awesome timing : new iwgp Jr champion Kushida booked for the Las Vegas tapings!!


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

Cool! Question is though if he will be jobbed like all Japanese promotions talent.


----------



## Corey

Now THAT'S pretty awesome. The idea of KUSHIDA vs. Sabin sounds :homer


----------



## Mr. Socko

WBS said:


> Awesome timing :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: NJPW Dominion 7.5
> 
> 
> 
> new iwgp Jr champion Kushida
> 
> 
> booked for the Las Vegas tapings!!


Great news but did you have to spoil a Dominion match result? It just happened this morning and I'd wager a lot of western fans haven't had a chance to catch it yet. I realise it's not technically a spoiler but in future could you be more careful with Puro results please? Thanks


----------



## WBS

Alright sorry


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

You better be! Pissed off the 10 people on this forum who didn't watch it yet!


----------



## amhlilhaus

WesternFilmGuy said:


> You better be! Pissed off the 10 people on this forum who didn't watch it yet!


11, shit!


----------



## richyque

WesternFilmGuy said:


> You better be! Pissed off the 10 people on this forum who didn't watch it yet!


Come on dude and quit dissing GFW, Remember GFW is TNA and vice versa so i want both to succeed, FUCK NXT< ROH<WWE<NWA< ETC


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

richyque said:


> Come on dude and quit dissing GFW, Remember GFW is TNA and vice versa so i want both to succeed, FUCK NXT< ROH<WWE<NWA< ETC


I was dissing NJPW because they had like 10,000 international subscribers to their network. So I assumed like 1% ( my math sucks....less than 1% with the 10 people LOL) were from here (probably less). But I wasn't really "dissing", just it affects very few. Sucked for those it did though.


----------



## richyque

easternFilmGuy i apologize then my good sir.


----------



## Vic

WesternFilmGuy said:


> I was dissing NJPW because they had like 10,000 international subscribers to their network. So I assumed like 1% ( my math sucks....less than 1% with the 10 people LOL) were from here (probably less). But I wasn't really "dissing", just it affects very few. Sucked for those it did though.


You honestly think the amount of international subscribers NJPW World has equals to the amount of fans they have overseas? Dear fucking God :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

No worries. Excited for GFWTNA.
@Vic , So NJPW has a lot of fans on this forum? Like 50?


----------



## Vic

Judging by the amount of people who discuss NJPW in the chatbox alone, I know for a fact that on WF it's more than 50 people who are fans, you're in complete denial to think that.



Jack Evans 187 said:


> Judging by the promos and banners:
> 
> Magnus
> Chris Masters
> Bobby Roode
> PJ Black
> Kongo Kong
> Sonjay Dutt
> Chris Sabin
> Jigsaw
> Sanada
> Lei'd Tapa
> Chael Sonnen
> 
> Bullet Club will be in Japan & the Young Bucks will be in PWG.


Ouch, Bullet Club and Young Bucks not being on the card for the first tapings could be a disaster for ticket sales, you'd think they'd be the front runners for the tag titles, especially Young Bucks since they're essentially free agents who work where ever.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

I don't know! I didn't think NJPW was this international powerhouse on this forum. Glad they are popular globally with wrestling fans like WWE and TNA.


----------



## USAUSA1

Njpw have over 20000 subscribers for their streaming service. Tna,ROH and GFW couldn't get that if they offer the site for $1 per month. Njpw is pretty legit.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

In Japan. Or is NJPW World only for international fans? I know NJPW is legit. They are the #1 promotion in maybe the #2 market for pro wrestling.

I think ROH could maybe get 20,000.

The WWNLive is a pretty cool thing for a fan of all those promotions.


----------



## WBS

The girls are booked for this Saturday's show!


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

Why is there green shit on all of the profiles? Screams low rate.


----------



## Corey

Not sure if this has been posted on here, but I went on Cagematch and it looks like Bullet Club is facing OI4K (formerly Irish Airborne) at the Wisconsin show July 9th. Also, Moose vs. Jon Bolen (never heard of him) is signed for Erie and Lake County. Sonjay Dutt is facing Jamin Olivencia again on both those nights too.

The Appleton, WI show looks like one of their more interesting cards along with the Bowling Green show from last month.

Bullet Club vs. OI4K
Ciampa vs. Magnus
PJ Black vs. Sonjay Dutt

Not bad at all.


----------



## WBS

People still thinks this is tna lite lol!!


----------



## amhlilhaus

WBS said:


> People still thinks this is tna lite lol!!


How isn't it? All their top guys just left tna


----------



## WBS

This Friday, Cherry Bomb vs Taeler Hendrix


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

Can we wait till the damn tapings before we not call it TNALite. If they tape the same way as TNA, that would mean they are TNAlite. But if Jarrett truly wants to be an alternative, hopefully it is different and exciting. Not counting on it.

EDIT: That looks like a great match! Taeler Hendrix is OK in her own right.


----------



## Mr. Speed

USAUSA1 said:


> Njpw have over 20000 subscribers for their streaming service. Tna,ROH and GFW couldn't get that if they offer the site for $1 per month. Njpw is pretty legit.


NJPW doesn't have over 20,000, and outside of Japan they only have between 1000-1500 ... I love NJPW but don't overstate the success of NJPW World as a way to put down other wrestling companies


----------



## WBS

Jarrett and Young started their feud on Twitter..


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

So...Eric Young in GFW as well. Hard to argue against what people have been saying. So much for scouting all over the world for talent, when all you had to do was literally press your remote to channel Destination America.

Edit: Also, a twitter rant on TNA fans being a work for GFW is the most idiotic, nonsensical thing I have ever heard.


----------



## Mr. Speed

If this "invasion" is going to happen, it appears it's going to be Eric Young who starts it. He's not joined GFW.


----------



## Corey

... and I continue to be confused by this whole thing.


----------



## Vic

WesternFilmGuy said:


> So...Eric Young in GFW as well. Hard to argue against what people have been saying. So much for scouting all over the world for talent, when all you had to do was literally press your remote to channel Destination America.
> 
> Edit: Also, a twitter rant on TNA fans being a work for GFW is the most idiotic, nonsensical thing I have ever heard.


It wasn't a work, GFW is just using it to bring in Eric Young for some fucking reason, most works don't involve f bombs.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

Vic said:


> It wasn't a work, GFW is just using it to bring in Eric Young for some fucking reason, most works don't involve f bombs.


Well its something..nonsense. I don't understand the reason. EY says Slammy was a great show and bitches to people who want to bitch about a PPV. And then Jarrett says he was angry because he lost at Slammiversary. Why would he say Slammiversary was so great if he was pissed. Jarrett has no brains, and its evident in the shit he is doing with Dixie.


----------



## Corey

Karen is announcing another guy for the Vegas TV Tapings tomorrow. Former WWE & TNA World Champion. The only logical option that meets that criteria:


----------



## richyque

Jack Evans 187 said:


> ... and I continue to be confused by this whole thing.


Why is it so confusing to you marks?

GFW IS TNA AND TNA IS GFW THATS ALL THERE IS TO IT SO BE HAPPY GUYS>:grin2:


----------



## Vic

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Karen is announcing another guy for the Vegas TV Tapings tomorrow. Former WWE & TNA World Champion. The only logical option that meets that criteria:


What are the less logical options, not named Christian or Truth :evil. Actually, if WWE secretly released him or let his contract run a few months ago, then Christian is fairly possible.


----------



## richyque

Vic said:


> What are the less logical options, not named Christian or Trurth :evil. Actually, if WWE secretly release him or let his contract run a few months ago, then Christian is fairly possible.























Vic. :smile2:


----------



## Corey

Vic said:


> What are the less logical options, not named Christian or Trurth :evil. Actually, if WWE secretly release him or let his contract run a few months ago, then Christian is fairly possible.


Yeah but Christian is pretty much finished with his in ring career, right? 

I thought of Mick Foley too.


----------



## Vic

As far as WWE is concerned Christian is done, I'd hope he wouldn't be another Angle.


----------



## WBS

Foley, Angle or RVD...


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

How much money is Jarrett wasting? Learn from the past. Don't be a nostalgia promotion who wants to be national.

Foley and RVD won't bring shit to the table.

Kurt Angle is physically unable.


----------



## USAUSA1

Did they say World champion?

You guys forgot Bobby Lashley who was technically a world champion while in WWE.

July 24th will be interesting. Haven't heard much buzz about the show yet.


----------



## Corey

USAUSA1 said:


> Did they say World champion?
> 
> You guys forgot Bobby Lashley who was technically a world champion while in WWE.
> 
> July 24th will be interesting. Haven't heard much buzz about the show yet.


The exact wording of the tweet was WWE & TNA World Champion. Lashley was ECW Champion iirc, so I didn't count him. But hey, we'll find out today!


----------



## AEA

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/618416324583292928


----------



## Mr. Socko

If Christian got one last hurrah in GFW :mark:


----------



## BestInTheWorld1

Its funny how TNA went from not allowing them to use Tyrus on a small show to using just about all their main event stars


----------



## Greatsthegreats

richyque said:


> Why is it so confusing to you marks?
> 
> GFW IS TNA AND TNA IS GFW THATS ALL THERE IS TO IT SO BE HAPPY GUYS>:grin2:


so it was all a ruse then?


----------



## shandcraig

As much as tna thinks this will spark any benifit for them it won't. If anything this I'd going to open so many tna guys eyes up to what good things will come from gfw .plus they will have way more booked events.

But I think it's more of tna as a company realize they are forced to do this .yu have to let your wrestlers work so if you don't habe work you habe to let them do it else where


----------



## WBS

BestInTheWorld1 said:


> Its funny how TNA went from not allowing them to use Tyrus on a small show to using just about all their main event stars


What if there'll be no invasion angle, no merge, but just tna allowing they talent work for gfw wrestling in return for jj's work at Slammiversary? Only tna would arrange a deal like this...


----------



## WBS

Young confirmed for all the three dates.


----------



## Mr. Socko

To be fair, JJ being at Slammiversary was easily the biggest draw on the card so there was some logic to them letting their guys work elsewhere in return for JJ appearing.


----------



## Cliffy

WBS said:


> What if there'll be no invasion angle, no merge, but just tna allowing they talent work for gfw wrestling in return for jj's work at Slammiversary? Only tna would arrange a deal like this...


This is my sentiment aswell

I think both were doing each other favor


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

GFW roster pictures are so mismatched


----------



## AEA

Mickie James is the former WWE & TNA Champ Karen was teasing.


----------



## WBS

Lol we didn't though about women! Kinda disappointed, but good addition!


----------



## Vic

alex1997 said:


> Mickie James is the former WWE & TNA Champ Karen was teasing.


Meltzer is so wrong you guys :duck, reported James coming in like two weeks ago.


----------



## USAUSA1

Nobody cares about Eric Young.


----------



## Corey

alex1997 said:


> Mickie James is the former WWE & TNA Champ Karen was teasing.


Hahaha wtf? They tweet former WWE & TNA World Champion and NO ONE calls it the TNA World Knockouts Championship. :lol

They're stacking the fuck out of these cards this weekend. Hopefully they get some better attendance numbers now that more people are aware.


----------



## LaMelo

Well things look a little more brighter for the future.


----------



## David Klein

Agreed on EY, the only time he has been over is when he's played a comedic character. Nobody can take him seriously.


----------



## David Klein

Little more than two weeks until TV tapings and they still don't have a tv home. Not good and that's why they gotta jump in bed with TNA.


----------



## pgi86




----------



## Vic

The TV tapings are looking way more appealing now, and not even because of the TNA guys, GFW is getting more less known names attached, that's how you build a startup. Yes known names can help ticket sales, but you don't build your promotion around them, that's what TNA did wrong for so long, and what WWE is still doing for WrestleMania season. 

A good startup promotion that's trying to make something out themselves need, a good startup needs four things to succeed if you're trying to be serious. 1) Money 2) TV 3) A few known names who can still go to sell tickets (and not just every fucking geek who wrestled in WWE) and some key behind the scene names 4) A roster full of moderately to not very well known, but experienced guys & girls who can work so you can give people a reason to watch your promotion for at least once to give it a try, or to be invested in the long haul.


----------



## WBS

The lack of announcement regarding a TV deal, or just a streaming deal, by now is disappointing.


----------



## Cashmere

Going to give this a chance since I found out that my boy Shelton Benjamin is apart of it. Can't wait to see him in action again.


----------



## USAUSA1

Masters vs. Roode have potential to be a great match. 

Is Chris Hero signed to Evolve?


----------



## WBS

USAUSA1 said:


> Masters vs. Roode have potential to be a great match.
> 
> Is Chris Hero signed to Evolve?


I believe hero is a free agent


----------



## WBS

Regarding rumors of.Jarrett.working with country music star Toby Keith, who was rumored to be buying into TNA at one point, The Wrestling Observer Newsletter notes that Keith has told.Jarrett.he will help with financing GFW only if.Jarrett.can accomplish a certain thing. We don't know exactly what that term is but it's likely a TV deal.


----------



## Corzza25

Ickey Shuffle said:


> Going to give this a chance since I found out that my boy Shelton Benjamin is apart of it. Can't wait to see him in action again.


Same here, Shelton is so awesome to watch. :grin2:


----------



## amhlilhaus

WBS said:


> The lack of announcement regarding a TV deal, or just a streaming deal, by now is disappointing.


I'd be suprised if gfw DIDN'T take tnas spot. At this point the best tna could hope for is they get knocked down to one hour. It would save a bunch of money and then maybe they could tour again.

As we've seen from roh and lu you can do plenty with an hour long show


----------



## Vic

WBS said:


> Regarding rumors of.Jarrett.working with country music star Toby Keith, who was rumored to be buying into TNA at one point, The Wrestling Observer Newsletter notes that Keith has told.Jarrett.he will help with financing GFW only if.Jarrett.can accomplish a certain thing. We don't know exactly what that term is but it's likely a TV deal.


So Tobey is still connected, but won't put money into the promotion until it gets on TV basically? If Jarrett ends up getting a TV deal then they're pretty much set.


----------



## USAUSA1

I wonder how much Keith is willing to invest his own "personal" money. It easy for us to spend somewhere else money but in reality how much "personal" money is he willing to invest in a project like this?


----------



## WBS

Like Jr recently said, Toby Keith spend his money only if he thinks that he could gain more of them. So yeah I think Keith is looking at what's the potential for gfw wrestling on the market..


----------



## AEA

So the show is going to be called "Amped"


----------



## Cliffy

That's a terrible name :lmao


----------



## AEA

Yeah... It sounds so cheesy :lol


----------



## amhlilhaus

alex1997 said:


> So the show is going to be called "Amped"


If it gets a tv deal


----------



## BWRBrett

Jarrett sounds like a used car salesman whenever he talks about GFW.


----------



## AEA

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/619222290018996224
No more 6 sides?


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

Amped and lime green colors. Sounds like a shitty energy drink at the dollar store.


----------



## Corey

4-sided ring! Thank goodness. No bright green ropes! Fantastic. Do they set uo seats closer to the ring? Seems like even with front row you'd be pretty far away with that setup, although it looks like a beautiful evening for wrestling.

GFW Worldwide would've been a better name for the show, but idk if WWE has that under trademark or copyright or whatever.



CenaBoy4Life said:


> Amped and lime green colors. Sounds like a shitty energy drink at the dollar store.


That's because it pretty much is.


----------



## almostfamous

I'm going to the show tonight. I'll try to post some pics later. Hopefully I'll be pleasantly surprised, or it'll be so bad it's good... one way or the other.


----------



## Corey

Hope the show's on Periscope tonight. I downloaded that app just for this.


----------



## 304418

Jack Evans 187 said:


> 4-sided ring! Thank goodness. No bright green ropes! Fantastic. Do they set uo seats closer to the ring? Seems like even with front row you'd be pretty far away with that setup, although it looks like a beautiful evening for wrestling.
> 
> GFW Worldwide would've been a better name for the show, but idk if WWE has that under trademark or copyright or whatever.
> 
> 
> That's because it pretty much is.


I can’t help but feel that simply calling their TV show Global Force Wrestling would have sufficed as a name for their program.

I’m okay with the ring being 4 sides. Maybe they are saving the neon green ropes for the TV tapings?


----------



## Hencheman_21

Eh not a great name but most shows do not have one, when first heard. I mean I was not impressed with Raw the first time I heard it. But over time it grew on me. One of those things the more you hear the more you will get use to it. Plus there is a chance it was named this for a corporate sponsor or something.


----------



## Vic

USAUSA1 said:


> I wonder how much Keith is willing to invest his own "personal" money. It easy for us to spend somewhere else money but in reality how much "personal" money is he willing to invest in a project like this?


Well, TNA was surviving on $13 Million from Spike which was basically their only income, and Tobey Kieth makes $50-$70 Million per year according to Forbes, so anywhere between $13-$20 Million should do wonders for them as a startup, especially if GFW actually makes a decent profit touring with their new roster.


----------



## amhlilhaus

Vic said:


> USAUSA1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how much Keith is willing to invest his own "personal" money. It easy for us to spend somewhere else money but in reality how much "personal" money is he willing to invest in a project like this?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, TNA was surviving on $13 Million from Spike which was basically their only income, and Tobey Kieth makes $50-$70 Million per year according to Forbes, so anywhere between $13-$20 Million should do wonders for them as a startup, especially if GFW actually makes a decent profit touring with their new roster.
Click to expand...

Toby wouldn't invest that much. 

And they'd have tv money and they're not taping 2 hour shows. And they're actually touring, they get tv they might do good, their business model in paper is more promising than tnas


----------



## shandcraig

I get how it can come off cheesy but hell it is wrestling and i rather it be a bit more over the top then bland and to serious. But i like it and i think it will grow more and more on me. Also i really really like the simple new 3 letter logo. Not sure if thats the best way to go when u first start. Just so people know what the words of your company are.But honestly a idenity logo is more important for a company then displaying the full words. I love the green Jeff is claerly listening to every single thing fans say. As he said in the video and thats probably why he changed it back to 4 sides.

4 sides is much better way to go for the long wrong to gain respect and history to your brand. Love the 6 sided ring but it just doesnt have that classic classy feel to it. 

Simple sharp company logo that can last a long time and look good on belts.Also love the green as it stands out and you never see these colors in wrestling. Green ropes will pop and look cool.


I wonder if he has not made the belts set. Hopefully so he can use the new logo.


----------



## LaMelo

Hopefully Toby will back this!


----------



## richyque

Ted said:


> Hopefully Toby will back this!


Yeah, hopefully.


----------



## Corey

At 3 minutes you can get a good view of the crowd. Attendance looks better, especially when you consider it's a Thursday night. Just don't understand why everyone is so spread out. 

Hopefully Ciampa vs. Magnus hits the web sometime.


----------



## Vic

Jack Evans 187 said:


> At 3 minutes you can get a good view of the crowd. Attendance looks better, especially when you consider it's a Thursday night. Just don't understand why everyone is so spread out.
> 
> Hopefully Ciampa vs. Magnus hits the web sometime.


Crowd comes off way better in this show, and they actually seem into it.


----------



## Mr. Speed

Vic said:


> Crowd comes off way better in this show, and they actually seem into it.


Definitely. Sounds like the largest crowd yet.


----------



## shandcraig

Again I love that simple new gfw logo. Amped us really growing on me. I think once they have the show and we get the theme and vibe to it people will like it and litterly get amped .name technically makes sense for what he described. 

I have high hopes for this brand to do well. He is listening and responding to what fans want and don't want in gfw and he's changed stuff already ha

The better use that newest logo on the belts and for everything. Simple sharp and will bring solid idenity to the brand


----------



## WBS

I wouldn't read too much into the ring used last night.


----------



## WBS

In the opener, Colt Cabana defeated Arya Daivari.

Joey Avalon defeated Matt Cage and Jay Bradley in a Triple Threat match. Afterward, Eric Young came to the ring and attacked Avalon.. Young ran down Global Force Wrestling and said he wanted Jeff Jarrett because he took a Title that belongs in TNA when he won the King Of The Mountain.. Jarrett came out and said that he offered Young a match and Eric declined, so it's time for him to leave.. As Jarrett was thanking the crowd, Young attacked him and took the Title belt with him.

Santana Garrett beat Melanie Cruise.

PJ Black beat Sonjay Dutt.

Magnus beat Tommaso Ciampa.

Jim Duggan did a pro USA promo.. He was interrupted by Daivari.. Hacksaw nailed him with a clothesline.

Doc Gallows and Karl Anderson beat O14K in the main event.


----------



## shandcraig

Ya the ring was borrowed From another promotion for whatever reason.most likely because it was the local promotion and h didn't have to ship a ring.

You never know though it could be him showing he's switching rings.lots if changes happening with logos changing rappidly and such.maybe enough people complained and he listened.


----------



## WBS

A more detailed report :

Global Force Wrestling
Appleton, Wisconsin
Report by Dot Net reader David

1. Colt Cabana defeated Arya Daivari in 9:07. Lots of comedy in this match, the crowd loved Colt.

2. Joey Avalon defeated Jay Bradley and Matt Cage in a Triple Threat in 6:15. Joey is a local guy so he got some "Joey" chants from the crowd.

After the match, Eric Young hit the ring and gave Avalon a piledriver. The crowd was a bit torn as they gave "EY" chants but then booed him after he started speaking. He spoke negatively about Wisconsin, Global Force Wrestling, and Jeff Jarrett. Young said he wanted the King of the Mountain title that Jarrett won at Slammiversary because it belongs in TNA and he is a major star for TNA. Jarrett, who came out to the loudest reaction of the night, said that with the working relationship between TNA and GFW he invited Young to wrestle tonight, and because Young declined a match, Young needed to leave. Jarrett thanked everyone for being passionate about Global Force and coming to the ballpark tonight. Young attacked Jarrett and ended up leaving with the belt. It was a good segment. The crowd booed TNA being mentioned loudly and seemed legitimately down on TNA but not necessarily Young. The fact it is the King of the Mountain Title is a bit ridiculous though. A video of Young is already on Global Force's Twitter.

3. Santana Garrett (a/k/a TNA's Brittany) defeated Melanie Cruise in 7:34.

4. PJ Black defeated Sonjay Dutt in 8:23.

20 Minute Intermission with some of the talent signing autographs and taking pictures up on the concourse

5. Magnus defeated Tommaso Ciampa in 11:43.

Jim Duggan was introduced and received a standing ovation and some "Thank You Duggan" chants. He got everyone to give multiple "Hoooos" and "USA" chants as he spoke about his love for America and how grateful he is for his long career. Arya Daivari came out and spoke badly about Duggan and America. Duggan ended up clotheslining Daivari out of the ring.

6. Doc Gallows and Karl Anderson defeated O14K 10:13. A good tag match, people loved the Bullet Club and a lot of people with their shirts in the crowd.

Duggan and Jarrett came out to congratulate the Bullet Club. The two of them took pictures in the ring for $20 afterwards and had a long line and signed a lot of autographs.

Notes

Hornswoggle was in attendance. He got his start in the area years ago and is from Oshkosh.

The attendance was on par with the first few GFW shows, but it was a lively crowd all night. The show had a good vibe to it with the crowd and the good weather.

They used a four sided ring that apparently was supplied by Wisconsin Pro Wrestling that runs in the area. There was no explanation for where the six sided ring went.

Most of the wrestlers were extremely cool to fans during the autograph times, especially Duggan. There was a weird disconnect though between what GFW was charging for pictures and autographs versus the wrestlers. Some seemed unsure if they should charge or not for non-VIP members, while some were just doing their own thing selling at their tables charging at their discretion. If you wanted signatures though, there were multiple times with the VIP session, once doors opened, intermission, and after the show.

Duggan was the only one who didn't bring anything to sell with him and was just having fun getting everyone to "hooo" with him. When I talked to him, he told me he had a blast on Legends' House but was disappointed how much was cut out that they filmed.

I would recommend going to a Global Force show if it's in your area. While it definitely doesn't feel like this is anything to close to what will be on their TV product, it's fun for what it is and there's a little something for everyone.


Read more at http://prowrestling.net/article.php...ack-vs.-Sonjay-Dutt-43068#g124Te5IBml52VvX.99


----------



## WBS

The six sided ring is back for tonight in Erie. 

Curt Hawkins announced he'll work the GFW wrestling tapings in Las Vegas


----------



## Cliffy

glad that they booed the TNA mentions

hope jeff gets the message.


----------



## richyque

Thom Yorke said:


> glad that they booed the TNA mentions
> 
> hope jeff gets the message.


Red rep these nutz!


----------



## Mr. Socko

Curt Hawkins :fuckyeah


----------



## almostfamous

A couple pics from the Appleton, WI show last night:










Kind of fun seeing Magnus and Ciampa in the same ring.










Pretty good turn out. I'd say aprox 500 people.

The show was what it was. Pretty random without much of an identity of its own at this point. Kinda of fun to see guys like Colt Cabana, Bullet Club, Ciampa and TNA guys all on the same show. Worth $20 in my eyes.


----------



## shandcraig

I gotta say as a guy that has enjoyed the tna 6 sided ring.im not feeling it for this promotion.based off what jeff what's to do with it I think 4 sided good size is the way to go.

Also that ring looks smaller then what tna uses.but that could just be the smaller house show ring


----------



## Corey

I can't get over how the use of that ugly ass six sided ring with bright green ropes makes the whole show just look bush league. The four sided ring and everything else from the Appleton show looked like a really clean setup.

I still wanna check out the matches, but another 10 minute main event? Longest match went just under 12? I'm not understanding where the effort is there.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

Thom Yorke said:


> glad that they booed the TNA mentions
> 
> hope jeff gets the message.


I don't think Jeff is so much wanting to work with tna other than he is trying to get their talent and they now drawing MUCH better already due to credibility issues that GFW had(no former national world champs obvious problem). I don't think Jeff Jarret gives two fucks about helping TNA, this is all done to help GFW and GFW alone he KNOWS Tna is a cooked goose, so might as well steal their talent. While long term they should NOT build around Roode or Magnus or Storm(he will come soon) LONG term, but short term, they pretty much have to, no choice. OH BTW Notice I did not say Eric young, yeah me and you share the same opinion on him. Flushes toilet.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Epic show tonight in Erie. Meet and Greet pics are up on my Twitter. Steiner helped Bullet Club against PJ and Sanada and cut a promo on nWo being the hottest faction in wrestling back when and the Bullet Club being that today.

AR Fox def. Chuck Taylor and Draven - LOL Chuck Taylor is hilarious
Sonjay Dutt and Moose def Jon Bolen and Jamin Olivencia - MOOSE! MOOSE! MOOSE! MOOSE! Love him and Sonjay too. Warchild (Bolan) was epic at IWC too.
Cherry Bomb def Taeler Hendrix - Epic womens match too bad Taeler lost
Eric Young def John McChesney who got the biggest pop since hes an Erie boy (Hes also epic I seen him at IWC in April) Just was happy to see thr pieldriver from crazy EY
Magnus def Kongo Kong - Too many fat jokes at Kongo and calling him Umaga, Kamala, Samoa Joe's Stunt Double etc, wtf
Bullet Club def PJ Black and Sanada - Assholes chanting for steiner not to break a hip*


----------



## shandcraig

I love the green ropes.i dint think it makes them bush legue at all. Should be 4 sides though to differ from tn snd bring that classic feel jeff wants


----------



## oleanderson89

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *Epic show tonight in Erie. Meet and Greet pics are up on my Twitter. Steiner helped Bullet Club against PJ and Sanada and cut a promo on nWo being the hottest faction in wrestling back when and the Bullet Club being that today.
> 
> AR Fox def. Chuck Taylor and Draven - LOL Chuck Taylor is hilarious
> Sonjay Dutt and Moose def Jon Bolen and Jamin Olivencia - MOOSE! MOOSE! MOOSE! MOOSE! Love him and Sonjay too. Warchild (Bolan) was epic at IWC too.
> Cherry Bomb def Taeler Hendrix - Epic womens match too bad Taeler lost
> Eric Young def John McChesney who got the biggest pop since hes an Erie boy (Hes also epic I seen him at IWC in April) Just was happy to see thr pieldriver from crazy EY
> Magnus def Kongo Kong - Too many fat jokes at Kongo and calling him Umaga, Kamala, Samoa Joe's Stunt Double etc, wtf
> Bullet Club def PJ Black and Sanada - Assholes chanting for steiner not to break a hip*



How many were there at the venue ?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *Epic show tonight in Erie. Meet and Greet pics are up on my Twitter. Steiner helped Bullet Club against PJ and Sanada and cut a promo on nWo being the hottest faction in wrestling back when and the Bullet Club being that today.
> 
> AR Fox def. Chuck Taylor and Draven - LOL Chuck Taylor is hilarious
> Sonjay Dutt and Moose def Jon Bolen and Jamin Olivencia - MOOSE! MOOSE! MOOSE! MOOSE! Love him and Sonjay too. Warchild (Bolan) was epic at IWC too.
> Cherry Bomb def Taeler Hendrix - Epic womens match too bad Taeler lost
> Eric Young def John McChesney who got the biggest pop since hes an Erie boy (Hes also epic I seen him at IWC in April) Just was happy to see thr pieldriver from crazy EY
> Magnus def Kongo Kong - Too many fat jokes at Kongo and calling him Umaga, Kamala, Samoa Joe's Stunt Double etc, wtf
> Bullet Club def PJ Black and Sanada - Assholes chanting for steiner not to break a hip*


Thanks for posting this. I am so excited to see this promotion take off from the ground floor and am a bit envious you got to go. Pennsylvania that mecca for cool wrestling shows!:banderas:mark:


----------



## Cliffy

Somebody's report from another forum:



> Welp, I just joined the Force in person and I feel like I've been branded with the Scarlet Letter. It was not a good night of wrestling. Pretty much every match stunk, but the Bullet Club/PJ Black and Sanada was the best of a bad bunch. Scott Steiner managed the Bullet Club and hit PJ Black with a bat. There must have only been like 200 people there and it was a really sad crowd. However, I had a nice long talk with Karl Anderson and Chuck Taylor which was really nice.
> 
> Also, I overheard an account of Double J's ineptitude. I guess he didn't know you needed a license to run a show in PA so he had to rent a local promoter's license like 2 hours before the show. The show was almost going to be cancelled by the commission.
> 
> Long story short: drove 4 hours to join the Force, regretted it almost immediately once the show started and basically watched an hour and a half TNA house show.


----------



## USAUSA1

Wow smh


----------



## Corey

Hahaha. There's been several live reports from the shows talking about how the wrestling hasn't been anything special. I really think this needs to change if he wants the promotion to do anything. 8-12 minute main events don't seem acceptable to me.

Despite all of that, I still wanna go to the Harrisburg show next month. Wanna judge this for myself in person.


----------



## USAUSA1

I am going to the Richmond show.


----------



## Corey

USAUSA1 said:


> I am going to the Richmond show.


That's the one I'd planned on going to originally, but then the Harrisburg show popped up and I'm closer to that. The venue looks to be in a really cool place too (basically on its own island in the middle of a river). I'm hoping they can have some unique talent separate from their core roster like they did all this weekend.


----------



## USAUSA1

Definitely expect Mickey James and Magnus there since its her hometown. Think ddp going to be at the Richmond show as well. I expect the whole crew since Tennessee and Virginia is close.

Wonder who is the local promoter?


----------



## Corey

Haven't found the official results yet, but apparently Johnny Gargano beat Eric Young in the main event tonight!


----------



## LaMelo

Did Jarrett get the belt back?


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

I think a lot of people are judging GFW by these house shows which are nothing more than a trial run and a chance to look at talent, wait until the TV tapings and you'll get a better idea.



> glad that they booed the TNA mentions
> 
> hope jeff gets the message.


Yet it was TNA that gave GFW a much needed kick up the ass when he appeared on Impact. That was the biggest "buzz" generated so far for GFW. Second of all TNA is partially funding this through Jarrett's 29% shares in TNA. Jarrett is keeping TNA in his deck of cards.


----------



## WBS

Thom Yorke said:


> Somebody's report from another forum:


I've read many reports and this is the only one so critical about everything..

Plus I won't take for granted the words from an anonymous guy about "show almost been cancelled"...


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

Something tells me Johnny Gargano is part of the invasion storyline.


----------



## Gimpyn00b

WBS said:


> I've read many reports and this is the only one so critical about everything..
> 
> Plus I won't take for granted the words from an anonymous guy about "show almost been cancelled"...


I'm the guy that posted that report on a different forum and I stand by it. It was not a good night of wrestling. The meet and greet was great, but the product was not good. It was an hour and half for 6 matches (including downtime, entrances, etc.) with only 1 or 2 being decent and the women's match looking more like a Divas match than a proper match.

Also the quote about the show almost being cancelled came from the promoter who Jarrett rented the license from and the commission doctor that oversaw the event.

I probably expected too much from a house show and I'm not completely writing it off until I see what the TV tapings hold, but I was a bit let down by the show in Erie. However, talking to the Bullet Club, Moose, and Chuck Taylor made up for it.


----------



## Cliffy

HEELLoveMachine said:


> I think a lot of people are judging GFW by these house shows which are nothing more than a trial run and a chance to look at talent, wait until the TV tapings and you'll get a better idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet it was TNA that gave GFW a much needed kick up the ass when he appeared on Impact. That was the biggest "buzz" generated so far for GFW. Second of all TNA is partially funding this through Jarrett's 29% shares in TNA. Jarrett is keeping TNA in his deck of cards.



TNA did a shit rating as a follow up and GFW attendance numbers have been horrible. Twitter buzz from the lunatic fringe doesn't count for anything.

And that partial funding obviously doesn't stretch far which isn't surprising considering the poor position TNA have allowed themselves to get into in regard to killing almost all of their revenue streams. Jarrett would have better luck selling his shares but i doubt he'd find a buyer.


----------



## LateTrain27

Is GFW's attendance actually bad or is it just another one of those cases of it looks bad because of the venue choice? I'd imagine the crowd would look better in a small arena rather then a Baseball Stadium.


----------



## amhlilhaus

It seems everything is hinging on the tv tapings. If they're well received with good reports and it gets him a tv deal then it will take off. 

Jarrett probably knows he has to put everything into those tapings.

As for their house show attendance, it kind of doesn't matter. Jeff has a check for x amount and it's a simple matter then to run under that number. With the numbers mentioned it doesn't pay the talent to go all out. These tours are just to make some money. I'm sure if gfw runs a regular house show it'll be a much better event, it will have to be


----------



## USAUSA1

The house shows looks bad perception wise and if you know tna history, they were always fighting against perception. Perception can affect reality especially in pro wrestling.


----------



## amhlilhaus

USAUSA1 said:


> The house shows looks bad perception wise and if you know tna history, they were always fighting against perception. Perception can affect reality especially in pro wrestling.


True, but it'll be the tv tapings that will be a better indicator.

Of course if they get tnas tv slot it won't matter, I'm sure Jarrett won't blow that kind of money. 

You run a tv promotion like low budget NFL teams: you pay for the known costs, payroll or in wrestling payroll and tv costs out of your tv money. Then the other money, house show money and merchandise makes your profit.


----------



## Vic

The TV tapings will likely put the show into new light, I'm expecting production to look at least better than ROH (and no I'm not knocking ROH), and Jarrett (for some reason) has kept some of the roster secret until the tapings, Sabin is apparently going to be OK for the TV tapings for one thing, and Jarrett is bringing in a lot more people as it draws closer to the date, more importantly he's bringing in more female wrestlers, seeing Trinidad/Tapa for the 9,000th time on TV would have looked really bad for their womens division.


----------



## WBS

LateTrain27 said:


> Is GFW's attendance actually bad or is it just another one of those cases of it looks bad because of the venue choice? I'd imagine the crowd would look better in a small arena rather then a Baseball Stadium.


As already stated, these are paid show from the stadium's owners, so money wise is a good deal. Putting 400 fans more or less in a baseball stadium obviously looks bad since they'll be very spreaded. These shows helps getting the GFW wrestling name across the country.


----------



## Corey

I don't understand so much of the criticism and jokes this company gets for their attendance numbers. Yes, it would look like there was more people if it was an indoor arena and if they weren't so spread out, but how many people do you expect them to draw when it's simply based on name value? They're a startup company with no prior storylines, no championships, no TV program, or no real way to this point of following their product. Do you expect them to draw 1,000 people because Scott Steiner is appearing? You get all these idiots on the internet saying "oh my local indy draws more than that" and I'm willing to bet your local indy has been around for a while and already has a following. I don't see anything wrong with 200-300 people who all enjoy the meet and greets until they can really get the ball rolling. The wrestling itself I hope will improve.

Rant over, I'm sorry. :lol


----------



## Vic

Yeah anyone who's shocked by a startup getting 200-500 for their first dozen or so shows have no idea how the world works, let alone the wrestling world, when WWE is the top promotion and it's barely scraping a few million fans, that should let you know all there is when it comes to the industry and how a startup is going to do out of the gate.


----------



## USAUSA1

Didn't tna first show draw like 2000 people ? 

Tv tapings will be the test. How many tickets sold so far ?


----------



## WBS

It was a completely different era back then in 2002.


----------



## Fighter Daron

WBS said:


> It was a completely different era back then in 2002.


Wrestling was actually hot.


----------



## WBS

Yep


----------



## shandcraig

Fighter Daron said:


> Wrestling was actually hot.


2002 was only hot for main stream tv wrestling. We are in a era of indies creating buzz and lots of new promotions creating good product.

I think its a good time for that type of thing to try and make a break to the next level. The main stream wrestling is honestly dying because they are bringing much good.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I don't understand so much of the criticism and jokes this company gets for their attendance numbers. Yes, it would look like there was more people if it was an indoor arena and if they weren't so spread out, but how many people do you expect them to draw when it's simply based on name value? They're a startup company with no prior storylines, no championships, no TV program, or no real way to this point of following their product. Do you expect them to draw 1,000 people because Scott Steiner is appearing? You get all these idiots on the internet saying "oh my local indy draws more than that" and I'm willing to bet your local indy has been around for a while and already has a following. I don't see anything wrong with 200-300 people who all enjoy the meet and greets until they can really get the ball rolling. The wrestling itself I hope will improve.
> 
> Rant over, I'm sorry. :lol


Your wrong you have NO NEED to say sorry about anything because what you said was 100% the TRUTH. People just hate GFW because it might replace TNA(I think TNA is terminal), and while people like Vic, thorm Yorke, and me want TNA to die now because it is in such BAD shape and that is terminal that way GFW can replace it, because they still have a shot(we are not happy that TNA is in the shape it is in). However a lot of the people who do this want TNA gone and NOTHING to replace it because they are as paranoid as a lot of TNA fans that if GFW succeeds and replaces, then no good wrestlers will go to NXT, or NJPW(this is one is even dumber because they work together), which is not an issue because trust me wwe and NJPW can get talent with something like GFW about. I hope GFW succeeds while other promotions like even my fav wwe, NJPW, ROH, PWG all at the same time.


----------



## shandcraig

People are stuborn in so many ways if they A think its Jeffs fault if GFW replaces TNA. Also stubborn if people thinks if any way jeff was buying TNA to rebrand it to GFW is bad. TNA has been tained and gone through so many changes and its so lost to people and to this day they still have not fixed its idenity. 


So GFW replacing TNA is nothing but good things if its true.if its not then it just means TNA has to work its ass off to stop being a complete nut case company that is driving everyone away.

GFW is going to gain something for sure. 


Jeff is going to do good with GFW on his vision and it will have meaning.


----------



## USAUSA1

Shandcraig have a lot of faith in JJ. Hopefully GFW have a successful taping and be on tv by 2016. Still skeptical about JJ, showing flashes of the old Jarrett. GFW seems to be focused around him instead of his guys. Karen doing sit down interviews is just as scary as Dixie Carter.

Konnan mentioned tna is talking to wgn. Probably a pay to play situation at this point. Wonder if Bischoff and JJ involved in the talks?


----------



## richyque

USAUSA1 said:


> Shandcraig have a lot of faith in JJ. Hopefully GFW have a successful taping and be on tv by 2016. Still skeptical about JJ, showing flashes of the old Jarrett. GFW seems to be focused around him instead of his guys. Karen doing sit down interviews is just as scary as Dixie Carter.
> 
> Konnan mentioned tna is talking to wgn. Probably a pay to play situation at this point. Wonder if Bischoff and JJ involved in the talks?


WGN always wanted to have impact wrestling but tna had to wait till may so they took destination americas deal because of the timing, Wgn will be huge step up from destination america big time.


----------



## USAUSA1

You think they going to pay now?


----------



## richyque

USAUSA1 said:


> You think they going to pay now?


As long as bob and janis gives it their seal of approval all will be ok.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Cant believe Karen did not do a photo op in Erie PA but my buddy said she did one in Lake County OH show. I guess my friend and I were right, Karen hates us icky Pennsylvanians, thats why she left Kurt. xD*


----------



## BLRNerd

There's a GFW house show that's 2 hours away from me in September (yes I think they're still doing the Basebrawl thing)

Fingers crossed that it's a good card. I might go then. May depend on work and college too though

Really relieved that GFW signed more female wrestlers like Hendrix, James, etc

Wonder what the 4th belt will be though, any hint to a TV title? Or is it speculated to be like a X Division like title?


----------



## Corey

BLRNerd said:


> There's a GFW house show that's 2 hours away from me in September (yes I think they're still doing the Basebrawl thing)
> 
> Fingers crossed that it's a good card. I might go then. May depend on work and college too though
> 
> Really relieved that GFW signed more female wrestlers like Hendrix, James, etc
> 
> Wonder what the 4th belt will be though, any hint to a TV title? Or is it speculated to be like a X Division like title?


IIRC, it's supposed to be the Global Championship (which is the belt that Jarrett won in King of the Mountain I believe), the Tag Team Titles, Cruiserweight Championship, and a Women's Title. I can't remember where I read that though.


----------



## LaMelo

If Lucha Underground gets cancelled I hope to see Jarrett sign some of those guys.


----------



## USAUSA1

Hopefully after the tv tapings, JJ and Karen will take a step back and guys like Masters,Sabin and Shelton will get the promotion.


----------



## Mr. Socko

The thought of guys like Masters, Shelton and Hawkins getting their due reward and solid pushes has me psyched :mark:


----------



## shandcraig

Why in the hell would he use all these new belts then use that terrible tna belt labeled as a global belt.no way that will happen. 

The tna belt is just ti create the tna story


----------



## Vic

God I hope Jarrett isn't using the TNA belt, it's bad enough that they're doing this invasion storyline with them. A talent exchange is one thing because it gives the TNA guys more work, and possibly some further TV exposure for when GFW eventually lands on a network, but a dated invasion angle for two virtually unknown promotions is a waste, well in TNA's case it's known, and has been for the better part of a decade or so, but nobody cares, and GFW certainly won't start making people care. Also I'm totally marking out at GFW signing fucking Curt Hawkins :mark:, always thought he was the more well-rounded out of him and Zack Ryder.


----------



## Mr. Speed

Vic said:


> God I hope Jarrett isn't using the TNA belt, it's bad enough that they're doing this invasion storyline with them. A talent exchange is one thing because it gives the TNA guys more work, and possibly some further TV exposure for when GFW eventually lands on a network, but a dated invasion angle for two virtually unknown promotions is a waste, well in TNA's case it's known, and has been for the better part of a decade or so, but nobody cares, and GFW certainly won't start making people care. Also I'm totally marking out at GFW signing fucking Curt Hawkins :mark:, always thought he was the more well-rounded out of him and Zack Ryder.


I don't get how anyone can be attacking GFW for an "invasion" angle when they haven't even done one yet? This "invasion" is all based on rumor so how can they be criticized for it? The only crossover done so far is Jarrett won the KOTM title and Eric Young "invaded" GFW to get the belt back. What's wrong with that angle? Makes sense to me. It's based off reality with EY having a long history with JJ, it's actually well done. Watch the videos. You are all getting so fired up and pissed off based on your imagination of what a "GFW Invasion" would look like. Just because you have no creativity, imagination or knowledge of how to book wrestling and therefore can't imagine anything cool, doesn't mean that something cool won't happen. 

There's nothing outdated about an invasion angle. There was never a time period where an invasion was automatically over. It has to be done properly whether it's 1975, 1985, or 2015. When NXT debuted in 2010 and after that premiere episode when everyone looked so stupid and you heard that these rookies (without Daniel Bryan) were going to declare war on WWE you would've laughed your ass off. As it happened it was pretty awesome. So until you see the "invasion" actually take place, and until you actually see HOW IT IS DONE, it is completely ridiculous and childish for you or anyone to criticize it.

You guys are prosecuting someone for murder based on some other guy saying they were going to kill somebody.


----------



## Vic

Mr. Speed said:


> I don't get how anyone can be attacking GFW for an "invasion" angle when they haven't even done one yet? This "invasion" is all based on rumor so how can they be criticized for it? The only crossover done so far is Jarrett won the KOTM title and Eric Young "invaded" GFW to get the belt back. What's wrong with that angle? Makes sense to me. It's based off reality with EY having a long history with JJ, it's actually well done. Watch the videos. You are all getting so fired up and pissed off based on your imagination of what a "GFW Invasion" would look like. Just because you have no creativity, imagination or knowledge of how to book wrestling and therefore can't imagine anything cool, doesn't mean that something cool won't happen.
> 
> There's nothing outdated about an invasion angle. There was never a time period where an invasion was automatically over. It has to be done properly whether it's 1975, 1985, or 2015. When NXT debuted in 2010 and after that premiere episode when everyone looked so stupid and you heard that these rookies (without Daniel Bryan) were going to declare war on WWE you would've laughed your ass off. As it happened it was pretty awesome. So until you see the "invasion" actually take place, and until you actually see HOW IT IS DONE, it is completely ridiculous and childish for you or anyone to criticize it.
> 
> You guys are prosecuting someone for murder based on some other guy saying they were going to kill somebody.


Ok first, let's calm the fuck down here. Second, the reason the NXT "invasion" worked is because it wasn't even really an invasion, it was WWE rookies who were fed up with the way they were treated through what they felt was essentially a game show rather than a wrestling program, that's the story of the NXT season 1 angle. 

Third, this isn't the first time TNA has done an invasion, remember the disaster known as EV2.0? So people have a reason to be wary and downright disappointed over another invasion involving TNA. Fourth, people have opinions, because there's differ from yours you don't have to act like the entire world is attacking you, settle down.


----------



## Corey

Jarrett said on that sitdown interview he did on Impact that the King of the Mountain Title was gonna be know as the Global Championship going forward. I assumed that was the title they were gonna be having the tournament for. I'm fine with the name. They just need to obviously change the design of the belt.


----------



## Corey

Ironic timing. The 4th belt is known as the Next-Gen Championship, whatever that means.


----------



## Even Flow

Probably be used as a title for up & comers who JJ thinks has potential.


----------



## Vic

Hope Jarrett uses a concept similar to the US Open Challenge, but with actual indy names, it gives them a chance to impress for a deal, or at least a few dates for more chances to impress for a deal, and it gives new guys some exposure.


----------



## Memphis Fan

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Ironic timing. The 4th belt is known as the Next-Gen Championship, whatever that means.


 It means that Jarrett has a division for young up and comers. Which really mean it is a division for cheap talent. Not knocking the concept. it is a good thing for GFW . The quickest way to go broke is to book a whole bunch of expensive talent.


----------



## Vic

Yeah that's the issue TNA made, and they're paying for it now, the sooner Jarrett stays away from from WWE/WCW guys who are asking for millions, the better.


----------



## Even Flow

> Jeff Jarrett's Global Force Wrestling announced the following details of divisions set for the GFW promotion as they head into their 7/24 TV Taping in Las Vegas at the Orleans:
> 
> Global Force Wrestling unveils name of TV show, divisions
> 
> NASHVILLE – Global Force Wrestling’s TV tapings on July 24 at the Orleans Arena in Las Vegas will carry the name “Amped.”
> 
> “Amped will be the show that unites promotions and showcases the very best men and women professional wrestlers on the planet,” GFW founder and CEO Jeff Jarrett said.
> 
> GFW also is excited to announce four unique divisions: GFW Global Championship, GFW Tag Team Championship, GFW Women's Championship and GFW NEX*GEN Championship. These titles will be up for grabs in four separate tournaments that kick off on July 24 at the Orleans Arena.
> 
> “There is no doubt in my mind that I will be the first GFW Global Champion, and I will raise that title in Las Vegas,” former TNA Heavyweight champion Bobby Roode said.
> 
> When asked about the NEX*GEN division, Jarrett stated, “It’s about the up-and-comers, the fearless new faces in this industry from around the globe. You will be talking about these guys for years to come.”
> 
> GFW co-founder Karen Jarrett is excited about the women’s division.
> 
> “We want to unite women’s divisions around the globe and give the fans never-before-seen matchups with the best female wrestlers in the industry,” she said.
> 
> More Global Force Wrestling “Amped” tapings are set for the Orleans, on Aug. 21 and Oct. 23.
> 
> About Global Force Wrestling
> Global Force Wrestling is a privately owned professional wrestling and entertainment company based in Nashville, Tennessee. Founded in 2014, Global Force Wrestling is changing the wrestling and entertainment industry with an innovative and groundbreaking approach to fan interactivity, storytelling and overall entertainment to engage audiences across television, digital and social media platforms


With the description given for the NEX*GEN division, I would assume somebody from New Japan (or one of the other foreign promotions affiliated with GFW) perhaps will end up coming in and winning the title


----------



## Vic

Yeah it sounds like a showcase for his partner promotions, sounds good if so.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

"Nex*Gen"? Are we back in the 90's? What happened to the T in Next?


----------



## shandcraig

I personally love the fact the main belt is just purely describe as global championship and nit world or heavyweight. Eliminates the heavyweight pointless crap and globe is better word then world. 


I personally love the idea of a new Comer belt next Gen belt. Good idea.


I'm excited for this


And no chance they will use thay tns belt as there big main globsl belt.people are insane to think that.

Use a shirt belt from other company then he new belts fir the other divisions? Thay would make no sene


----------



## WBS

Nex Gen Title I believe will serve as a championship for young guys not yet ready for the ME status, so it's good for me! It's nice too that there's no mention of "Heavyweight" and "cruiserweight" in their titles, so we won't have to deal with problems happened several times in tna..


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

Whats the difference? Global and World mean the same thing.


----------



## Vic

Seems the Nex Gen Championship is moreso for those who aren't quite ready for TV period rather than the main event, which I know sounds more negative, but in reality, it's a good idea to give some international and smaller guys something to work with so they can learn what it feels like being on TV, and makes it easier for them to work on their craft.


----------



## shandcraig

Globsl sounds more what it means .just has a more world wude gobal presence and of course it really doesn't matter but it makes more sense since global is in the company name.thats really the point


----------



## WBS

Ok now I'm confused. This is a video presenting lucha libre guys working for the TV Tapings, no big names to me. The interesting part is the description of the video :

Superestrellas de New Japan, Wrestle-1, TNA, Ring Of Honor y AAA crear la guerra en Las Vegas. No te pierdas la opportunidad de ver Global Force Wrestling en Las Vegas en vivo!

https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=Woj1cL8IZQA


----------



## USAUSA1

Steve Pain is a good pick up from aaa


----------



## SHIRLEY

Thank God wrestling's shortage of belts has been fixed


----------



## WBS

English version :

ON FRIDAY, JULY 24TH 
GLOBAL FORCE WRESTLING: “AMPED” TAKES CENTERSTAGE AND CAMERAS WILL BE ROLLING AT THE ORLEANS ARENA!

CHAMPIONS AND SUPERSTARS FROM NEW JAPAN, WRESTLE ONE, TNA, RING OF HONOR AND MANY MORE WILL GO TO WAR AS 4 CHAMPIONSHIP TITLES HANG IN THE BALANCE

PLUS PROMOTER JEFF JARRETT HAS PROMISED TO SHOCK THE WRESTLING WORLD YET AGAIN!

THIS IS IT!
THE TALK IS OVER
THE ACTION IS ABOUT TO RULE THE RING.

TAG:

DON’T MISS GFW “AMPED” LIVE! FROM THE ORLEANS ARENA
FRIDAY, JULY 24TH TICKETS ARE ON SALE NOW!
GO TO ORLEANSARENA.COM FOR MORE DETAILS

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=WkqOHlqTvwE


----------



## Cliffy

I bet the NEX has a giant X

emphasize the X

Cus NXT is popular and it's still the 90's obv.


----------



## Vic

Wait Jarrett got the OK for ROH, New Japan, AND Wrestle-1 guys to work the tapings? How in the fucking hell did he pull that off? Are he and Wrestle-1/ROH in a partnership now or are they just lending him a few names :wow?


----------



## pgi86

So, based on the newest video the roster for the TV tapings is:

Bobby Roode
Magnus
Chris Masters
Chris Sabin
Curt Hawkins
Kongo Kong
KUSHIDA
Justin Gabriel
Sonjay Dutt
Seiya Sanada
Jigsaw
Bestia 666
Steve Pain
Misterioso Jr.
Phoenix Star
Zokre
Blood Eagle
Luster The Legend
Adam Thornstowe
Mickie James
Lei'D Tapa
Christina Von Eerie

More names will probably be added in the days to come.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

pgi86 said:


> So, based on the newest video the roster for the TV tapings is:
> 
> Bobby Roode
> Magnus
> Chris Masters
> Chris Sabin
> Curt Hawkins
> Kongo Kong
> KUSHIDA
> Justin Gabriel
> Sonjay Dutt
> Seiya Sanada
> Jigsaw
> Bestia 666
> Steve Pain
> Misterioso Jr.
> Phoenix Star
> Zokre
> Blood Eagle
> Luster The Legend
> Adam Thornstowe
> Mickie James
> Lei'D Tapa
> Christina Von Eerie
> 
> More names will probably be added in the days to come.


Wait. You want more names? I am no pro wrestling guru but I am pretty sure that is enough talent for a tv show. GFW should just be signing more guys to bolster a roster that doesn't need it. If Jarrett just throws money that is not needed at random wrestlers that serve no purpose then he is a shit promoter.

20 wrestlers is enough. Never mind that Chael Sonnen guy you have to pay if you ever get on TV.


----------



## Memphis Fan

Jigsaw is a new talent?? He been wrestling for well over 10 years. Jig has worked for Chikara , CZW , ROH , IWA-MS, PWG , Evolve and DGUSA , yet somehow he is a new talent. PJ Black was in the WWE and wrestled in his homeland of South Africa . These guys are hardly newcomers . I like these guys but they are hardly newcomers.

I was hoping that guys that were real newcomers like Tyler Thomas , Conner Claxton and Tracy Williams would get these spots . Oh well.


----------



## Corey

Jesus that Spanish video FLIES through actual match announcements! This is what I caught:

*Tag Team Championship:* Sabin & KUSHIDA (what a fucking team!) vs. Reno Scum (never heard of these guys)

*Nex Gen Championship Tournament Matches* 
PJ Black vs. Sanada (sounds great)
Sonjay Dutt vs. Jigsaw

*Global Championship Tournament Matches*
Magnus vs. Kongo Kong 
Masters vs. Curt Hawkins

*Women's Championship*: Mickie James vs. Lei'd Tapa vs. Christina Von Eerie


----------



## Vic

Masters vs Hawkins should be some class shit :mark:.


----------



## WBS

Thom Yorke said:


> I bet the NEX has a giant X
> 
> emphasize the X
> 
> Cus NXT is popular and it's still the 90's obv.


Nope sorry...


----------



## Corey

Here we go:










It appears that every match made so far is a "tournament match" but idk who else they'd have on the show for the Tag Title tournament. Plenty of ladies on the roster for the Women's. 

Magnus vs. Kong and Masters vs. Hawkins opens the door for two more first round matches, which you could assume will involve Bobby Roode and/or Eric Young. Who knows, maybe they get the other guys from KOTM to sign on and Galloway and Hardy join in. No word on Shelton Benjamin, so maybe he's in Japan that weekend?

Colt Cabana is officially on the roster page, btw. So is Ciampa and Gargano, but idk if it means anything.


----------



## Vic

So Gargano has signed some kind of deal with them then?


----------



## WBS

So what the Lucha libre guys will be doing?


----------



## DisturbedOne98

The Nex-Gen title is basically the X-Division title in my eyes.


----------



## Memphis Fan

Vic said:


> So Gargano has signed some kind of deal with them then?


 Gargano is signed to WWN / Evolve . I really don't think anyone is signed with GFW . It is all pay per appearance .


----------



## WBS

DisturbedOne98 said:


> The Nex-Gen title is basically the X-Division title in my eyes.


There's no mention of anything similar to the x division. The press release just stated "young, up and coming guys"..


----------



## WBS

Vic said:


> So Gargano has signed some kind of deal with them then?


I've listened to a recent interview and he's really a fan of the promoter Jarrett.. Don't know if he has got the ok from sapolsky or what..


----------



## Corey

Fuck I'm gettin excited for this! :lol I'm guessing the Lucha guys will just have a multi man spotfest to showcase them. I'm not familiar with any of them either way.

Here's an update for the people that WON'T be at the tapings because of other commitments, as I've been doing my research:

The Young Bucks will be wrestling for PWG that night
Bullet Club won't be there because of the G1
Shelton Benjamin will be in Japan for NOAH
KES (Archer & Davey Boy) will also be in Japan for NOAH
Moose will be wrestling ROH that night
Colt Cabana will be at the Gathering of the Juggalos (wtf? hahaha)

Ciampa & Gargano will likely either choose PWG or the GFW tapings as it seems both aren't booked anywhere yet.


----------



## WBS

Vic said:


> Wait Jarrett got the OK for ROH, New Japan, AND Wrestle-1 guys to work the tapings? How in the fucking hell did he pull that off? Are he and Wrestle-1/ROH in a partnership now or are they just lending him a few names :wow?


Yeah this is the thing that really confused me, since it's pretty strange that roh has allowed any of their talents to appear on TV...

Maybe they're just playing with the fact that guys like Sabin works for roh, sanada for wrestle 1,and Kushida for njpw?....


----------



## Memphis Fan

WBS said:


> I've listened to a recent interview and he's really a fan of the promoter Jarrett.. Don't know if he has got the ok from sapolsky or what..


 I don't think Gabe would care if Gargano worked a GFW house show . It was only a house show , not ippv or TV . Gargano lives in Cleveland and he worked AIW the day before the GFW show. Evolve only runs a handful of shows , so the WWN talent is working all over the place.It was a win / win for everybody .

Gabe guys work for everyone but ROH . I think the only reason WWN has contracts is to keep guys from jumping to ROH .


----------



## Memphis Fan

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Fuck I'm gettin excited for this! :lol I'm guessing the Lucha guys will just have a multi man spotfest to showcase them. I'm not familiar with any of them either way.
> 
> Here's an update for the people that WON'T be at the tapings because of other commitments, as I've been doing my research:
> 
> The Young Bucks will be wrestling for PWG that night
> Bullet Club won't be there because of the G1
> Shelton Benjamin will be in Japan for NOAH
> KES (Archer & Davey Boy) will also be in Japan for NOAH
> Moose will be wrestling ROH that night
> Colt Cabana will be at the Gathering of the Juggalos (wtf? hahaha)
> 
> Ciampa & Gargano will likely either choose PWG or the GFW tapings as it seems both aren't booked anywhere yet.


 Moose is restricted from working GFW TV taping by his ROH contract , he can only work GFW house shows.


----------



## Corey

^^ I know, I was just adding him in for folks who may have been unaware.

Sabin being on the TV show isn't really that big of a deal. He can't be signed with ROH. Hardly makes that many appearances and he's only wrestled I believe 2 or 3 matches since coming back a few months ago. He isn't booked at the moment for any of their next 4 or 5 shows.


----------



## WBS

Memphis Fan said:


> I don't think Gabe would care if Gargano worked a GFW house show . It was only a house show , not ippv or TV . Gargano lives in Cleveland and he worked AIW the day before the GFW show. Evolve only runs a handful of shows , so the WWN talent is working all over the place.It was a win / win for everybody .
> 
> Gabe guys work for everyone but ROH . I think the only reason WWN has contracts is to keep guys from jumping to ROH .


I meant ok for TV tapings


----------



## WBS

What about the latest sentence from the promo video, that states "plus Jarrett promise to shock the wrestling world"?... 
What or who could it be...


----------



## SpudCake

What if Bobby Roode's opponent is AJ Styles!?!?!? Please, Please, Please!!!


----------



## WBS

AJ is in Japan I believe. 

From JR's latest blog :

I am not going to be affiliated with Global Force Wrestling at this time but I certainly support Jeff and Karen Jarrett's dream and will do all that I can.to help them succeed. One never says never but I'm simply not ready to return to regular, weekly TV Wrestling.

Uhmm "weekly TV Wrestling"?


----------



## Vic

It's either a TV deal, or AJ Styles being Roode's opponent, those are the only two logical things that make sense. Styles said in the past that it depends on his schedule, I know he'll likely be in Japan for that week, but it's possible he could make a quick trip to Vegas after the NJPW show.

Edit: So JR subtly confirmed a TV deal, and that they'll be running 52 weeks of the year :lol.


----------



## WBS

Vic said:


> It's either a TV deal, or AJ Styles being Roode's opponent, those are the only two logical things that make sense. Styles said in the past that it depends on his schedule, I know he'll likely be in Japan for that week, but it's possible he could make a quick trip to Vegas after the NJPW show.
> 
> Edit: So JR subtly confirmed a TV deal, and that they'll be running 52 weeks of the year :lol.


Yeah kinda strange comment on his part... Mistake or on purpose?


----------



## Corey

AJ won't be at the tapings, that's a lock. He's wrestling Toru Yano in the G1 the same night.


----------



## Vic

Ah, then it's a TV deal.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

52 weeks a year. Wow. Wish companies would stem away from that but hopefully it is good year round.


----------



## WBS

Well let's see what happens..


----------



## shandcraig

What's everyone thoughts on the newest gfw logo.i think this will be the ine they will stick too.i also like I the most.its just simple sharp and looks good on screen.

Ita popping up everywhere on photos and videos. 

I think also out of all the logos this one would look the best on belts.its just the way to go as an idenity logo rather then displaying full words . simple


----------



## WBS

shandcraig said:


> What's everyone thoughts on the newest gfw logo.i think this will be the ine they will stick too.i also like I the most.its just simple sharp and looks good on screen.
> 
> Ita popping up everywhere on photos and videos.
> 
> I think also out of all the logos this one would look the best on belts.its just the way to go as an idenity logo rather then displaying full words . simple


Definitely better than the first one, more modern.


----------



## PauseMenuNotWanted

Jim Ross ruled himself out of doing the GFW TV tapings, so I wonder who will they go for instead?

With the TNA partnership in effect, it makes me think that Jarrett managed to get an agreement to use Mike Tenay so he's actually doing something instead of being sidelined by Josh Mathews.


----------



## WBS

As expected The Bollywood Boyz added to gfw vegas

Sabin still injured and won't be working July 31th for an indie promotion.... So how come he's advertised for Las Vegas?.....


----------



## Vic

Sabin is likely cutting a promo if he isn't wrestling.


----------



## Corey

WBS said:


> As expected The Bollywood Boyz added to gfw vegas
> 
> Sabin still injured and won't be working July 31th for an indie promotion.... So how come he's advertised for Las Vegas?.....


Hmmm... that one's a little puzzling. Seems strange considering they actually feature him in a match announcement when this injury isn't new news. He's had to pull out of multiple events within the last month because of it (although idk what it is).

I hope that somehow he can work a tag match because he and KUSHIDA is basically a dream team.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

Vic said:


> Sabin is likely cutting a promo if he isn't wrestling.


NO NO NO!!! Just keep him off I do not want to hear Chris Sabin cut a promo, that would be terrible.


----------



## WBS

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Hmmm... that one's a little puzzling. Seems strange considering they actually feature him in a match announcement when this injury isn't new news. He's had to pull out of multiple events within the last month because of it (although idk what it is).
> 
> I hope that somehow he can work a tag match because he and KUSHIDA is basically a dream team.


Yeah something isn't right... If he actually will not be able to wrestle, what Kushida will do?


----------



## Vic

Calling it right now guys, Roode's opponent is James Storm.


----------



## Mr. Speed

WBS said:


> Yeah something isn't right... If he actually will not be able to wrestle, what Kushida will do?


GFW would not advertise Sabin for a dream tag match knowing he can't wrestle. that would be a complete waste of giving away the Kushida/Sabin dream combo. The answer is quite simple and pretty obvious HE'S WRESTLING. He's not skipping Wrestlemania, he's turning down some random indie in some random city in some random legion hall somewhere. Wrestlers don't need to be paralyzed to turn away bookings and they sure don't need a notarized certificate from a doctor either. Sabin's priority is he doesn't want to risk breaking his body for some random indie shows, but feels well enough to work a killer tag team match on an important GFW TV Taping that would likely lead to him having a future in GFW. Not confusing to me at all.


----------



## WBS

Mr. Speed said:


> GFW would not advertise Sabin for a dream tag match knowing he can't wrestle. that would be a complete waste of giving away the Kushida/Sabin dream combo. The answer is quite simple and pretty obvious HE'S WRESTLING. He's not skipping Wrestlemania, he's turning down some random indie in some random city in some random legion hall somewhere. Wrestlers don't need to be paralyzed to turn away bookings and they sure don't need a notarized certificate from a doctor either. Sabin's priority is he doesn't want to risk breaking his body for some random indie shows, but feels well enough to work a killer tag team match on an important GFW TV Taping that would likely lead to him having a future in GFW. Not confusing to me at all.


 He has skipped the latest roh TV tapings too.


----------



## David Klein

Surprised Storm hasn't signed on with the GFW after all he has a good relationship with Jeff so yeah he may be the mystery opponent.


----------



## WBS

Global Force Wrestling has announced that The Bollywood Boys vs. Akbars will take part in the Global Force Wrestling Tag Team Title tournament at their July 24th TV taping.


----------



## Hencheman_21

A brief history of NEX*GEN title in my eyes.

1) I think it is their X division title
2) I hear that they will focus on up and comers and think that will be sweet. Kind of a mix of Tough Enough, Top Prospect Tournament and the thing NBA does at the all star game with 1 and 2 year players. Something to showcase young new guys.
3) I see Sonjay Dutt is involved and realize it is more like #1


----------



## M_D_Q_

Bollywood boys is a amazing tag team, never understood how they didnt went to TNA after RKK


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

Why not just name it the Cruiserweight Title if you want it to be X-Division?


----------



## HOJO

The branding on this promotion is awful. The fuck is a NEX*GEN?


----------



## MTheBehemoth

WBS said:


> There's no mention of anything similar to the x division. The press release just stated "young, up and coming guys"..


Come on now. Look at the card. 4 cruiserweight/x division type wrestlers.



Vic said:


> Calling it right now guys, Roode's opponent is James Storm.


Wouldn't surprise me. 


So far, every single move they've made (6-sided ring, a bunch of TNA castoffs, working with TNA, exactly 4 belts with the exact same meanings (funny enough, TNA's TV/KOTM title is now there as well)) makes them look like a 'TNA 2.0' promotion. And that's quite a far cry from the 'Memphis style' promotion, which is what the majority of us wanted to see instead.


----------



## RKing85

Amped

AMPED?!?!?!?!

Seriously, that was the best they can come up with? That's just another hurdle to get past any potential tv deal.


----------



## LaMelo

Jarrett has made some big mistakes so soon.


----------



## famicommander

I don't see Amped as any worse than Impact, Smackdown, Velocity, Jakked, or "Raw is War".

People will get used to it. People thought iPad was a stupid name too. It all comes down to whether the show is good or not.


----------



## Mr. Speed

MTheBehemoth said:


> Come on now. Look at the card. 4 cruiserweight/x division type wrestlers.
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't surprise me.
> 
> 
> So far, every single move they've made (6-sided ring, a bunch of TNA castoffs, working with TNA, exactly 4 belts with the exact same meanings (funny enough, TNA's TV/KOTM title is now there as well)) makes them look like a 'TNA 2.0' promotion. And that's quite a far cry from the 'Memphis style' promotion, which is what the majority of us wanted to see instead.


Firstly those belts are pretty standard in all wrestling companies not just TNA, secondly you say TNA 2.0 all you want but you should judge them by their TV. Their first and only production was Wrestle Kingdom 9 which looked nothing like TNA in all of their hype and production, not to mention Jim Ross calling it. As for the Amped show, have you seen the new videos yet for PJ Black, LeiDTapa, and the others? How is that like TNA? They're talking like real people, like a sports show or something. that is something completely different from any other kind of wrestling on the air right now. People are judging them by what GFW looks like on paper, look at the actual TV segments they've created so far. Plus Chael Sonnen is in there. There is nothing "TNA" about Chael Sonnen or the style they are producing the show.


----------



## WBS

WesternFilmGuy said:


> Why not just name it the Cruiserweight Title if you want it to be X-Division?


"want it to be x division ".... Where you got this?...


----------



## WBS

MTheBehemoth said:


> Come on now. Look at the card. 4 cruiserweight/x division type wrestlers.
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't surprise me.
> 
> 
> So far, every single move they've made (6-sided ring, a bunch of TNA castoffs, working with TNA, exactly 4 belts with the exact same meanings (funny enough, TNA's TV/KOTM title is now there as well)) makes them look like a 'TNA 2.0' promotion. And that's quite a far cry from the 'Memphis style' promotion, which is what the majority of us wanted to see instead.


Like pj black? This is more similar to njpw's junior division.


----------



## WBS

Ted said:


> Jarrett has made some big mistakes so soon.


What "big mistakes"?


----------



## shandcraig

I've loved everything so far that will happen for the tapings.its like people expect some revolution to happen from a bran bew company. 

He's pulling pretty big stops for s bew company people .dozens and dozes of indy companies wish they could even do what he's about to pull off.


Again the kotm belt will not be one of the belts. It will be 4 new belts.its just a story line to create buzz with Eric and intertwined between tns snd gfw


Only thing I'm not sure is rifht is the 6 sided ring. As a global promotion tradional 4 sides in a large rig would sell the brand better


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

WBS said:


> "want it to be x division ".... Where you got this?...


The post before mine. I questioned why. Sorry about no quotes.


----------



## DisturbedOne98

WBS said:


> There's no mention of anything similar to the x division. The press release just stated "young, up and coming guys"..


Yeah, but I imagine it will be guys of the more agile caliber, with the flashy and/or innovative spots. Guys that might be getting some buzz.

I feel like it'll feel very similar to the X-Division, without explicitly branding it as such. That's just my take on it. I could be completely wrong.


----------



## LaMelo

They need to get a deal with AAA.


----------



## David Klein

If they don't get a TV deal and soon none of this matters.


----------



## Corey

Does anyone think it's possible that Destination American cancels Impact after September and they air all the GFW shows to round out the calendar year to go along with ROH?


----------



## David Klein

Definitely a possibility though it would be very disappointing.


----------



## shandcraig

In his interviews and even more so on his latest interviews.He keeps referring more and more to streaming services over cable. 

I could see him striking a trial run with some form of streaming service.Just imagine if he got on netflix. Its hard for people to understand but wrestling on netflix would gain big numbers.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

But why would Netflix pay for GFW? Do they really need them? Unless you are saying have Jarrett pay for the trial run.

Maybe Hulu would take a whiff to compete.


----------



## WBS

Ted said:


> They need to get a deal with AAA.


They already have one.


----------



## WBS

Johnny Gargano and Jeff Jarrett spoke with WZIP 88.1 promoting the recent Global Force Wrestling event in Lake County. Check out the highlights:

Gargano on his hopes for Global Force Wrestling: “I have high hopes for it, I think we all do. They’re booking a lot of great guys, a lot of great talent here. The atmosphere is absolutely electric, so I really think there’s something special here. I think that there’s a good opportunity for a lot of guys, and I think big things are on the way.”

Jarrett on Gargano: “Johnny in the ring, he can go, I saw it a year ago and you will too. We’re fortunate enough that he gets to wrestle in front of his hometown on this stage.”


----------



## JJMMA

been watching these forums for a while and ever since GFW has come around i've been very suspicous that TNA have actually been secretly behind this, alot of things have always been mentioned but even went they sent JJ to scout in mexico as part of the storyline, it would appear this is all part of a bigger storyline.. and a good one if thats the case as rebranding is much needed. 

Anyway thats probably all been touch on... i wanted to ask anyone notice this weeks episode of impact featured a new green x division belt or even the old belt with new colours - its very odd that they would go from their own brand colour of blue to this lime green.

Anyway as a fan of TNA im really looking forward to see how this relationship works out, especially if it has nothing to do with TNA and therefore we get a added show to watch in the week. 

Thanks


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

That did seem odd about the new color scheme. I am thinking more and more that TNA has something to do with this as well, given all the former/current TNA talent that is now wrestling in GFW. Maybe there is no connection, but there are like 15 guys who wrestled in TNA now on GFW's first show. Hell, they even have freaking Don West. It just seems........weird.


----------



## shandcraig

To be fair I'm pretty sure jeff hired Don west in tna an he was legit fired in tna si now jeff has him in gfw.you never know but with tna fucked up track record of constsntly doing weird stuff.im not putting to much into the green belt thing.

Dixie is childish .but yes it could mean something much more.als9 all I means is if it's just a working relationship then it will only befit gfw as they get all this epic talent that can finally work in a good company ran well. 

Apparently all the wrestlers hsve huge Hugh hopes for gfw


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

Hm..we will find out in 8 days. Can't wait for the spoilers as I am not going to wait 3 months for them to be on TV.

TNA tapes their third day of taping so we will see if Roode is in GFW or TNA.


----------



## JJMMA

The other thing about the belts I know this seems to be last weeks topic on here.. but we havent seen any images I would have thought if they were gfw belts and not belts originally from other companies then we would have images of these, as we know theres going to be tournaments for these belts over the next week or so.

I get the feeling don west will use more like jb or maybe to sell merchandise rather than the commentary, however doesnt look like JJ has a choice with commentators at the moment


----------



## shandcraig

Why would they reveal gfw belts before ye show? Also either try will reveal them on display the first taping. Or we won't see them for weeks until the tournament is over. 

You will see bran new belts.not belts from other companies. People need to stop looking si into the kotm belt.its just a prop for th tna wrestlers into gfw story.


----------



## WBS

WesternFilmGuy said:


> That did seem odd about the new color scheme. I am thinking more and more that TNA has something to do with this as well, given all the former/current TNA talent that is now wrestling in GFW. Maybe there is no connection, but there are like 15 guys who wrestled in TNA now on GFW's first show. Hell, they even have freaking Don West. It just seems........weird.


15?


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

WBS said:


> 15?


You caught me. Only 13.


----------



## M_D_Q_

Sanada, Lei D Tapa, Bollywood Boyz, Sabin, Roode, EY, Magnus, Mickie, Taeler, Sonjay, Daivari, Jigsaw, Don West... All worked for TNA in someway before, but this is great, with exception of Masters and Tapa all are great.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

There are New Japan fans that want GFW to fail, THE PURO ONLY. I think NJPW and NXT, and ROH fans on wrestling inc are paranoid fucks. OH MY GOD IF GFW SUCCEDS ONE WRESTLER MIGHT NOT GO TO NXT. OH THE FUCKING horror. NXT and ROH have enough talent. Not saying GFW is going to be great, and some of these people might hate it but you know many of them hated TNA for years, TNA was viable really until 2013, did ROH struggle because of TNA, nope, NXT was doing great things when TNA was till viable. If you don't like it don't watch it, there are plenty of TNA fans that hate NJPW or WWE fans but do they want it go under. I can understand TNA it is not viable. This is not so much about wrelslte forums and as it is about the wrestling inc fans, who just want to comprise none at all, they want their only their promotions to say in business. You know what this does not help PWG, ROH and NXT and NJPW it hurts it, just makes me want to HATE those promotions.


----------



## Hencheman_21

shandcraig said:


> To be fair I'm pretty sure jeff hired Don west in tna an he was legit fired in tna si now jeff has him in gfw.you never know but with tna fucked up track record of constsntly doing weird stuff.im not putting to much into the green belt thing.
> 
> Dixie is childish .but yes it could mean something much more.als9 all I means is if it's just a working relationship then it will only befit gfw as they get all this epic talent that can finally work in a good company ran well.
> 
> Apparently all the wrestlers hsve huge Hugh hopes for gfw


From everything I have heard Don was not fired but wanted out of wrestling. He kept pulling back while in TNA doing less and less and then eventually left and did play by play for a minor league baseball team I think. He was probably just needing a change of pace and wants back in wrestling now. That of Jeff cashed in a favor or two with him.


----------



## TheRealFunkman

M_D_Q_ said:


> Sanada, Lei D Tapa, Bollywood Boyz, Sabin, Roode, EY, Magnus, Mickie, Taeler, Sonjay, Daivari, Jigsaw, Don West... All worked for TNA in someway before, but this is great, with exception of Masters and Tapa all are great.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Watch Chris Masters vs Kris Travis

Masters has improved a lot in the ring and has a great look. One of my more favorite signings for GFW along with PJ Black and jigsaw.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

RobertRoodeFan said:


> There are New Japan fans that want GFW to fail, THE PURO ONLY. I think NJPW and NXT, and ROH fans on wrestling inc are paranoid fucks. OH MY GOD IF GFW SUCCEDS ONE WRESTLER MIGHT NOT GO TO NXT. OH THE FUCKING horror. NXT and ROH have enough talent.
> 
> Not saying GFW is going to be great, and some of these people might hate it but you know many of them hated TNA for years, TNA was viable really until 2013, did ROH struggle because of TNA, nope, NXT was doing great things when TNA was till viable.
> 
> 
> If you don't like it don't watch it, there are plenty of TNA fans that hate NJPW or WWE fans but do they want it go under. I can understand TNA it is not viable. This is not so much about wrelslte forums and as it is about the wrestling inc fans, who just want to comprise none at all, they want their only their promotions to say in business. You know what this does not help PWG, ROH and NXT and NJPW it hurts it, just makes me want to HATE those promotions.


Wrestle inc? Is that one of those pro WWE sites? You have to realize that those sites are catered to different fanbases and attract the haters. It's best to just not go to those sites with a bias you obviously don't agree with.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*They really do need to upload the full shows to their FB or on Youtube or something instead of waiting til they get a TV deal to show us the episodes unless if they get it within the month. Looking forward to seeing the first champs and stuff and I find it very unfair to fans to have to wait to watch the matches for god knows how long it may take as we will already know spoilers and stuff way before they air it there will be no avoiding it.*


----------



## LaMelo

I still think it may be CMT.


----------



## WBS

Hencheman_21 said:


> From everything I have heard Don was not fired but wanted out of wrestling. He kept pulling back while in TNA doing less and less and then eventually left and did play by play for a minor league baseball team I think. He was probably just needing a change of pace and wants back in wrestling now. That of Jeff cashed in a favor or two with him.


He asked for a release and left on bad terms, he made some pretty ironic comments on Twitter towards them when he and other people left..


----------



## WBS

M_D_Q_ said:


> Sanada, Lei D Tapa, Bollywood Boyz, Sabin, Roode, EY, Magnus, Mickie, Taeler, Sonjay, Daivari, Jigsaw, Don West... All worked for TNA in someway before, but this is great, with exception of Masters and Tapa all are great.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


EY and Roode are still with TNA, just here briefly for the agreement between the two companies. Bollywood Boyz worked in ring ka king because of Jarrett. 
There's a lot of fresh talent that has worked and will work the summer tour, but don't know how many can work the tapings. 

P.S. At this point it's obvious that gfw has no deal in place cause having one and using it as a ticket seller would be a simple smart move to do. However if these are only pilots to shop around for TV deals, I certainly wouldn't announce them as that, and this is where we're at... 
The lack of an announcement about the broadcast team is not good too..


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

What happened to Chael P Sonnen?


----------



## WBS

He's advertised for the show.


----------



## BillThompson

*Re: Jeff Jarrett's Promotion - Global Force Wrestling*



USAUSA1 said:


> Joe Lanza is scum


Nah, I disagree with Joe pretty much all the time, but he's an alright dude.


----------



## Cliffy

yeah the vow guys are alright

i read alot of their stuff


----------



## WBS

http://www.betweentheropes.com/2015...a-wrestling-return-amped-impact-chael-sonnen/

Jarrett interviewed by Brian Fritz for between the ropes. He talks about distribution deals, pretty insisting about international deals, dealing with a major Hollywood production company and that Sonnen's broadcast partner is set...


----------



## shandcraig

Honestly Sonnen will be a nice new flavor as an anouncer and have that professional feel.also excited for his partner. 

Is the big Hollywood production company for gfw production? I'm assuming the production will be pretty good at the tapings. 

U badly hope it's not a massive hakf arena stage or screen but just something cool and prefessional. 

Cant stans generic insanely big screen stage sets wwe does.


Better to do it like old school style aka theme to it so you brand has an idenity


----------



## Vic

Sonnen as an authority figure might have been the better way to go due to him appearing on TV more frequently, but him doing commentary is fine too. I heard Jarrett is trying to get Tenay to work with Sonnen now with the talent exchange and to further the invasion angle.


----------



## WBS

shandcraig said:


> Honestly Sonnen will be a nice new flavor as an anouncer and have that professional feel.also excited for his partner.
> 
> Is the big Hollywood production company for gfw production? I'm assuming the production will be pretty good at the tapings.
> 
> U badly hope it's not a massive hakf arena stage or screen but just something cool and prefessional.
> 
> Cant stans generic insanely big screen stage sets wwe does.
> 
> 
> Better to do it like old school style aka theme to it so you brand has an idenity


I think last year in may I believe, Jarrett inked a deal with Dave Broome's 25/7 Production, but that was back when he thought he could get a TV by October of last year too. So it's pretty much sure that the deal was off by then and so he's been in talks with Bischoff first and now with this company based in Hollywood..


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

WBS said:


> http://www.betweentheropes.com/2015...a-wrestling-return-amped-impact-chael-sonnen/
> 
> Jarrett interviewed by Brian Fritz for between the ropes. He talks about distribution deals, *pretty insisting about international deals*, dealing with a major Hollywood production company and that Sonnen's broadcast partner is set...


If Dreamer can get TV on Canada, GFW should be able to too. Hopefully he has other import an markets locked up to be viable for the future.


----------



## WBS

Everyone can get a deal with fight network.. The question is :is that a good money deal?...
I don't recall him mentioning Canada, but he listed UK, France, Germany, Australia and Italy when talking about making a good deal for international markets.. 
Streaming service so?


----------



## NoSmarksAllowed

Ew, this just seems like some garbage tna ripoff.


----------



## WBS

You're spot on.. Congrats!!


----------



## Cliffy

Cyrus fees is the play by play guy for the tv tapings


----------



## Vic

Yeah, he confirmed it on his official Facebook, so we have two MMA guys doing commentary, pretty interesting.


----------



## WBS

Who??

Alright done some research, let's see what he'll do..


----------



## USAUSA1

Matt Rhodes would have been perfect for the job.


----------



## shandcraig

So the name Amped is really growing on me. When they say "g"f"w" Amped it sounds good and come on its better then say nitro thunder heat several names wcw and wwe have had. 


Still hoping they switch to 4 sides at the tappings but no big deal i guess if they dont.


----------



## LaMelo

So no Jim Ross?


----------



## WBS

He said he's not ready to return to weekly wrestling TV... Whatever that means for gfw...


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Mr. Speed said:


> Firstly those belts are pretty standard in all wrestling companies not just TNA, secondly you say TNA 2.0 all you want but you should judge them by their TV. Their first and only production was Wrestle Kingdom 9 which looked nothing like TNA in all of their hype and production, not to mention Jim Ross calling it. As for the Amped show, have you seen the new videos yet for PJ Black, LeiDTapa, and the others? How is that like TNA? They're talking like real people, like a sports show or something. that is something completely different from any other kind of wrestling on the air right now. People are judging them by what GFW looks like on paper, look at the actual TV segments they've created so far. Plus Chael Sonnen is in there. There is nothing "TNA" about Chael Sonnen or the style they are producing the show.


Actually, it looks exactly like TNA, when Kevin Sullivan (GFW's media guy) was a TNA employee:














Same style, same corny-ass music. Everything.


----------



## shandcraig

Ti the videos above, as a fan if tna since day one. To me I see a cheesy tv style attempt to be real from the tna videos

When gfw it's just real. It's pretty basic and rough and that's how it should be.very un edited compared to impact videos. So it comes off way more real and its legit feels those guys are saying exactly what they want and even calling out other promotions.they don't say anything special just life again un like the tns videos trying to come off super tv edit were this that 



Only comparison I see is videos but I personally think gfw has picked great pump up songs.


----------



## WBS

TNA marks just can't accept the fact that Jarrett could surpass Dixie's company in quality and social media innovations..


----------



## shandcraig

For whatever reason It never let's me quote people when I try off my phone

Anyways

I'm a tna fan and i see it In gfw.tna has been trying way to hard for to long and it shows.sometimes you just have to be yourself and stop over doing it like tna. Which is why to this day they still haven't got back it's idniety. They can't stock to a path of who they are and it's sad.seen everything since 2002.

Sadly gfw already has a clear idenity


I like how basic those videos feel .you know just normal and basic normal videos on there thoughts. Not trying to over make it seem like it's the greatest thing In the world.


----------



## WBS

As I expected Sabin declared himself out due to injury and KUSHIDA will work in single action for the NEX GEN division. 
Now this is fn bushleague!


----------



## shandcraig

WBS said:


> As I expected Sabin declared himself out due to injury and KUSHIDA will work in single action for the NEX GEN division.
> Now this is fn bushleague!


So just like every wrestling promotion and wwe injuries happen. What makes a injury for someone that was planned for a match now bush league ? Of course he will be .People seem to knock at anything they can find

Some people here must be bored out of their lives to come up with so much bullshit.


----------



## Corey

Ah dammit, no dream team. :crying:


----------



## Corey

Roode's opponent for the TV tapings is someone by the name of Kevin Kross. Haven't heard of him. Looks like he's another local Las Vegas indy guy who's got great size.


----------



## Vic

He worked an episode of RAW earlier this year when Darren Young was doing that angle where he was looking for a tag team partner to go against New Day.


----------



## famicommander

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Roode's opponent for the TV tapings is someone by the name of Kevin Kross. Haven't heard of him. Looks like he's another local Las Vegas indy guy who's got great size.


Kross has been on Paragon Pro Wrestling on POP TV. He hasn't really stood out there yet but we'll see if he's any good soon. If Roode can't pull a good match out of him not many people on this planet can.


----------



## WBS

shandcraig said:


> So just like every wrestling promotion and wwe injuries happen. What makes a injury for someone that was planned for a match now bush league ? Of course he will be .People seem to knock at anything they can find
> 
> Some people here must be bored out of their lives to come up with so much bullshit.


Everyone knew that Sabin was hurt since weeks, he even pulled out from some others wrestling events a week ago.... They should have just refrain to put him in a match in this situation. 

Chill out bro..


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

Looking forward to Roode vs Kross. Time to pay the toll!


----------



## S.MACK

So what do people think they'll do in terms of attendance numbers? can't see there being a good crowd although i hope i'm wrong


----------



## USAUSA1

The lack of buzz for this event is weird. JJ been hyping this promotion up for two years but in the final days to the first tapings its quiet. Similiar to Lucha Underground first tapings LACK of hype, luckily for them they were on tv a month a later. 

I think its probably have to do with timing and being sandwich in between last week ROH Las Vegas show and upcoming IPPV on the same day, a week before Rousey fight, G1 and the beginning of Summerslam hype. 

Not too mention, the biggest names on the roster being push is Kushida,Roode and Magnus? 

Hopefully the tapings is a success and turns out to be a great show.


----------



## M_D_Q_

I see promotion for the show, but the main factor for the hype of something are the fans and GFW still dont have a base.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WBS

Yep the only buzz lately was for the working agreement with tna and a bit for Magnus. 
Not to mention that there's not been an official announcement about the broadcast team, we just figured it out through twitter and Facebook accounts ....


----------



## Memphis Fan

GFW should get 400 to 500 fans for this event. There appears to be a base of hardcore wrestling fans in Las Vegas . ROH draws well and the Future Stars of Wrestling have a fan base that should attend the GFW event. FSW talent are working the show.The casino could comp the event to get more fans into the venue. I would assume that GFW is running the smaller venue that ROH used for the 13th Anniversary show. That venue holds about 1,200 fans.


----------



## Memphis Fan

WBS said:


> As I expected Sabin declared himself out due to injury and KUSHIDA will work in single action for the NEX GEN division.
> Now this is fn bushleague![/QUOTE
> 
> Health first for the wrestlers. GFW should book Tama Tonga to work with KUSHIDA. That could be a good match between two NJPW Jrs.


----------



## M_D_Q_

Memphis Fan said:


> GFW should get 400 to 500 fans for this event. There appears to be a base of hardcore wrestling fans in Las Vegas . ROH draws well and the Future Stars of Wrestling have a fan base that should attend the GFW event. FSW talent are working the show.The casino could comp the event to get more fans into the venue. I would assume that GFW is running the smaller venue that ROH used for the 13th Anniversary show. That venue holds about 1,200 fans.



Apparently they are holding on the venue of 9000 seats.
And for Amped they eill get more for sure, maybe 2000.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## USAUSA1

UK dates? Great and open market to explore. Definitely, going to be a success over there. If TNA can do well over there, anyone can.


----------



## Vic

Memphis Fan said:


> GFW should get 400 to 500 fans for this event. There appears to be a base of hardcore wrestling fans in Las Vegas . ROH draws well and the Future Stars of Wrestling have a fan base that should attend the GFW event. FSW talent are working the show.The casino could comp the event to get more fans into the venue. I would assume that GFW is running the smaller venue that ROH used for the 13th Anniversary show. That venue holds about 1,200 fans.


Considering the current roster and card, GFW has potential to draw more than it's usual number, the luchadors (who have yet to be announced by name), and Kushida alone should draw in the hardcores, and Roode, Magnus, etc could draw in some TNA fans in the area. Not getting my hopes up for them going beyond 500-800 though, but Vegas does have a good amount of wrestling fans so we'll see. The TNA show they did in Vegas drew a great number iirc.


----------



## Cliffy

Grimsby :ugh2

Kings Lynn :ugh2


----------



## Even Flow

Shitty venues, but still at they're running shows over here. Here's the official press release:



> Global Force Wrestling announces first UK dates, matches will include Nick Aldis, Doug Williams
> For Immediate Release
> July 20, 2015
> 
> NASHVILLE – Global Force Wrestling is following up its #GFWGrandSlamTour and its TV tapings at the Orleans Arena in Las Vegas with its first events outside of the United States, in October in the United Kingdom.
> 
> GFW invades the Grimsby Auditorium in Grimbsy, Lincolnshire, on Oct. 28 and the Lynnsport and Leisure Park in King’s Lynn, Norfolk, on Oct. 30. Promotion co-founders Jeff and Karen Jarrett will appear, as will former heavyweight champion Nick Aldis, legendary women’s champion Mickie James, British wrestling star Doug Williams and host of WrestleTalk TV Marty Scurll.
> 
> “I’m thrilled to be heading to the UK to share the GFW brand with the incredible fans across the pond,” Jeff Jarrett said. “Since day one no fan base has inundated us with more requests to bring a show to them than those in the United Kingdom.
> 
> “What’s unique about this is we wanted to bring high-caliber shows to towns that haven’t previously had access to them, with most touring companies staying exclusively in major cities like London, Manchester and Glasgow. We decided to give new towns an opportunity to experience a great live wrestling event.”
> 
> Aldis, who recently made a successful debut in GFW, is from King’s Lynn.
> 
> “I’m excited and proud to be part of GFW’s first UK shows,” said Aldis. “It will be great to finally appear on a major show in my hometown. I hope the fans feel as excited as I do.”
> 
> For Tickets and Information:
> Global Force Wrestling: www.globalforcewrestling.com
> Grimsby Auditorium: http://grimsbyauditorium.org.uk TEL: +44 (0) 844 871 3016
> LynnSport: http://www.aliveleisure.co.uk/alive-lynnsport TEL: +44 (0) 1553 818001.


----------



## WBS

Really good news! Plus I've heard nothing but good things about Marty Scurll!


----------



## M_D_Q_

GFW is making enormous steps... This is why they will be bigger than ROH in months


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

M_D_Q_ said:


> GFW is making enormous steps... This is why they will be bigger than ROH in months
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


How? These kinds of comments make GFW look like some kind of pipedream. A company that just held its first events a few months ago won't put them ahead of ROH in any way.

Let's wait and see if this TV taping even sells out.


----------



## shandcraig

WesternFilmGuy said:


> How? These kinds of comments make GFW look like some kind of pipedream. A company that just held its first events a few months ago won't put them ahead of ROH in any way.
> 
> Let's wait and see if this TV taping even sells out.


Hes not saying they will be bigger then ROH by the time they go to the UK. Hes saying they will be bigger then ROH in general and a hell of a lot faster then its taken roh 12 years to get to this point. 


This company is going to work.


----------



## Memphis Fan

M_D_Q_ said:


> GFW is making enormous steps... This is why they will be bigger than ROH in months
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


 GFW will never be bigger than ROH. Sinclair is 3 times the size of the WWE and they are the largest public broadcaster in the United States. The market cap on the Sinclair stock is about $ 3 Billion . Plus they have many other business interests in markets such as commercial real estate and investment banking. 

ROH is on the Sinclair stations, regional sports networks , non - Sinclair stations and Destination America . ROH also has a group of markets firmly established for their live events.

ROH is running New York , Philly , Baltimore , Atlanta , Dayton , Columbus , Detroit , Chicago . Toronto , St. Louis , Nashville , Minneapolis , Milwaukee , San Antonio , Las Vegas and Oklahoma City.

ROH has 13 years of footage to sell. They produce original content for TV , DVDS , PPV , IPPV and VOD.

GFW is a new start up company without any of these advantages. I don't see how anyone would think that GFW could just blow by ROH in a few months.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

shandcraig said:


> Hes not saying they will be Bigger then ROH by the time they go to the UK. Hes saying they will be bigger then ROH in general and a hell of a lot faster then its taken roh 12 years to get to this point.
> 
> 
> This company is going to work.


"Will be bigger than ROH in months"

I agree this company is going to work, but they have to ignore fans like the one quoted above to be good. Just trying to be the biggest around will mean that GFW will bring in guys like RVD and Bully Ray in order to increase popularity.

The better plan would be to grow gradually over a few years naturally without having to rely on Big old stars. 

That is why I said it was a pipedream. Unless Jarrett is a complete idiot who has money to burn he wouldn't try to be the size of ROH in a few months. One thing about your 12 years point is that ROH has been stable for 12 years. GFW will not be if they try to fast-track the company.


----------



## shandcraig

Well im extremely excited for this friday event as im very excited for this promotion. Of course its the very first proper event by them so i hope people are not expecting the biggest most insane night of all time. Its hard to believe people expect so much more then whats realistic of reality. 

based off what Jeff has revealed i assume this show will probably look pretty nice visually. The match ups are interesting and i like the fact it has talent around the world and lots of new guys mixed with stil very good not old ass talent. 


I assume we wont see new belts on friday but more like august tappings. I hope that the newest simple 3 letter logo is the main logo that will show up everywhere now. 

People focus way to much on numbers and from the first event ever people should not expect that many. Im sure it will be a decent turn out but it sure is hell aint going to look full and who cares. Thats not the point. 


My only negative and dont get me wrong,I love the 6 sided ring. But for what he wants to do and make this a global style brand. I think a large 4 sided ring would appeal much more for the brand sake. Im sure we will get the 6 sided ring but im hopping its swapped out for 4. 

Other then that im excited and i dont expect it to be some magical show. Going to take some time to form a new brand into what it will be but they have a vision.


----------



## shandcraig

Memphis Fan said:


> GFW will never be bigger than ROH. Sinclair is 3 times the size of the WWE and they are the largest public broadcaster in the United States. The market cap on the Sinclair stock is about $ 3 Billion . Plus they have many other business interests in markets such as commercial real estate and investment banking.
> 
> ROH is on the Sinclair stations, regional sports networks , non - Sinclair stations and Destination America . ROH also has a group of markets firmly established for their live events.
> 
> ROH is running New York , Philly , Baltimore , Atlanta , Dayton , Columbus , Detroit , Chicago . Toronto , St. Louis , Nashville , Minneapolis , Milwaukee , San Antonio , Las Vegas and Oklahoma City.
> 
> ROH has 13 years of footage to sell. They produce original content for TV , DVDS , PPV , IPPV and VOD.
> 
> GFW is a new start up company without any of these advantages. I don't see how anyone would think that GFW could just blow by ROH in a few months.


The fact that the company that owns ROH is bigger then wwe means absolutely nothing. Did you not learn anything from TNA. Panda has more money then wwe and they couldnt save TNA with all the money they spent. Now the owners of ROH have no interest in making it a large brand,If they did it would be huge by now. They have no interest in pumping money into ROH and the product is a niche market for its identity .It will never appeal to the casual market in that respect.


All of these so called ROH advantages dont seem to be getting them any bigger. They have to change its market target to grow or its going to stay the same. 
GFW will be targeting that market


----------



## famicommander

How can you say ROH isn't growing since Sinclair bought them?

They went from being kicked off HDnet to having a weekly show on Sinclair stations, syndicated stations, and cable television. They have recently started running pay per views on the major TV providers rather than just iPPVs. And they are running shows in places they have rarely been in the past. They have a subscription video on demand service, a web store for merch and DVDs. 

Just because Sinclair hasn't pumped tons of money into the product doesn't mean it isn't growing. It's growing organically, unlike TNA which essentially tried to force growth by overpaying for former WCW/WWF/ECW names and trying to go live, tour the country, and go head to head with RAW.

Objectively, Ring of Honor has gone from one of the big fish in the indie market to one of the small fish in the national market (alongside TNA and Lucha Underground).


----------



## M_D_Q_

Well, some things that worth note:
-SBG size means shit, if that matter they would hire someone great, but that isnt the case.
-ROH has a fan base, yeah... but this means something? They viewership can make them confortable as a indie forever and even LU is bigger than that.
-You can say what you want, but ROH (in a supposed boom) make less than half TNA viewership... a almost dead TNA with literally no big names today.

And now, the main facts:
What I was pointing is the steps that GFW made until now, ROH never tried anything, 13 years later and they are on the same buildings that they were in the beggining, the best attendance in their history was 3000 people, I can point more than 10 federations that made better than that.
ROH never got any deal outside the US... A whole world of good markets and they never tried anything.
However, GFW is debuting in a 9000 arena, is said to be in talks with channels in UK, Italy and more, already has a UK tour planned and got something that ROH never dreamed about, millionaire backers.

ROH as a second biggest federation in USA is a shame because they even ECW make better numbers...
So if GFW didnt make 10 times better than ROH or today TNA they will be a huge failure, simple as that.


----------



## USAUSA1

Marty is the NWA Fight Nation/UK champion or something like that.

Just like with the LU/TNA debates from months ago, I think its unfair to compare ROH and GFW. ROH and TNA has 13 years while companies like GFW and LU are brand new. They need time to grow and expand. 

I think people beef with GFW is Jeff Jarrett and TNA. Most people think JJ is trying to create another TNA and that's the WORST thing possible. The reason why people was so hype about GFW because it was the Anti-TNA. People is feeling like GFW will be TNA 2.0. The partnership or relationship with TNA killed any positive hype they had.


----------



## Memphis Fan

shandcraig said:


> The fact that the company that owns ROH is bigger then wwe means absolutely nothing. Did you not learn anything from TNA. Panda has more money then wwe and they couldnt save TNA with all the money they spent. Now the owners of ROH have no interest in making it a large brand,If they did it would be huge by now. They have no interest in pumping money into ROH and the product is a niche market for its identity .It will never appeal to the casual market in that respect.
> 
> 
> All of these so called ROH advantages dont seem to be getting them any bigger. They have to change its market target to grow or its going to stay the same.
> GFW will be targeting that market


 Sinclair runs ROH on a tight budget . Sinclair is nothing like Panda. Sinclair runs ROH to make profit , not to waste money booking over the hill talent.

People seem to forget that Sinclair owns over 100 TV stations. Their business is making money to selling commercial time. Since they own the stations, Sinclair keeps 100% of the profit from their commercial ad sales.

ROH has money coming in from their TV ad sales, live events , DVD, VOD , PPV , IPPV , Toys, T- shirts and other gimmicks. They have multiple revenue streams and they control expense in order to maximize profit for their shareholders.

ROH will spend money when they can get a return. See NJPW talent , ADR , AJ Styles , Samoa Joe and Young Bucks for your proof.

Also being own by a company that has millions upon millions of working capital at their fingertips is a big deal. Sinclair just is risk adverse and they do not waste money like TNA , WCW or ECW . ROH 's primary function is to make a profit for the Sinclair shareholders, not waste money.

ROH does run in small buildings . However they do sell them out and charged a premium for the tickets . Then they take the footage and sell it multiple times in the form of TV , DVD , IPP , PPV and VOD . Multiple revenues steams.

I am not saying ROH is perfect. Far form it , they have so much room to improve and grow the company. However no one with any business background should expect GFW to past ROH or even a few years. Just makes no sense.

I how both GFW and ROH are around for many years , but GFW has so far to go before they are on ROH 's level.


----------



## Cliffy

ROH have sent GFW a cease and desist


----------



## Even Flow

> A reliable source has informed PWInsider.com that a cease and desist letter has been sent to Global Force Wrestling by Ring of Honor due to infringement upon ROH’s brand in radio and television ads that promote Friday’s GFW Television taping in Las Vegas, NV at The Orleans casino.
> 
> The ad apparently referenced the appearance of ROH stars at GFW’s show on 7/24. Given that Friday is also Ring of Honor’s “Death Before Dishonor” iPPV in Baltimore, MD, it would appear it would unlikely that very little, if any, of ROH’s talent would be appearing for GWF in Las Vegas.
> 
> It should be noted that ROH has a strong TV presence in Las Vegas, airing on at least two different stations. ROH also just ran in Las Vegas last week, so they are very cognizant of what goes on in the market.


.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

M_D_Q_ said:


> Well, some things that worth note:
> -SBG size means shit, if that matter they would hire someone great, but that isnt the case.
> -ROH has a fan base, yeah... but this means something? They viewership can make them confortable as a indie forever and even LU is bigger than that.
> -You can say what you want, but ROH (in a supposed boom) make less than half TNA viewership... a almost dead TNA with literally no big names today.
> 
> And now, the main facts:
> What I was pointing is the steps that GFW made until now, ROH never tried anything, 13 years later and they are on the same buildings that they were in the beggining, the best attendance in their history was 3000 people, I can point more than 10 federations that made better than that.
> ROH never got any deal outside the US... A whole world of good markets and they never tried anything.
> However, GFW is debuting in a 9000 arena, is said to be in talks with channels in UK, Italy and more, already has a UK tour planned and got something that ROH never dreamed about, millionaire backers.
> 
> ROH as a second biggest federation in USA is a shame because they even ECW make better numbers...
> So if GFW didnt make 10 times better than ROH or today TNA they will be a huge failure, simple as that.


In regards of viewership, I am assuming you are referring only to the numbers ROH has received on Destination America? You have to remember that ROH airs on SBG stations over the weekend first, then it airs on DA. Reports I remember seeing showed quite good viewership when you factor in the SBG stations.


----------



## amhlilhaus

Adding in sbg viewers, roh is probably over 600k weekly. It's still less than tna due to tnas overseas markets but maybe more in us viewers.

And roh makes money. Tna doesnt.

Tna and gfw would be wise to follow roh live business model: small buildings around 1 k with a talent payroll that ensures the event is profitable. Even if it's only 10k, do that 100 times a year there's a million.


----------



## Corey

That cease and desist letter is pretty hilarious, honestly. Here's another part I read that was left out: 

_Yesterday it was reported that Chris Sabin would not be appearing at the GFW event. Pwinsider.com says that Sabin was never officially booked for the event._


----------



## shandcraig

Hopefully someone posts lots of photos here late Friday night


----------



## WBS

Why is gfw wrestling promoting "roh stars" to appear when in fact there'll be none at least for 7/24?... Obviously roh is just protecting its brand.


----------



## WBS

Jack Evans 187 said:


> That cease and desist letter is pretty hilarious, honestly. Here's another part I read that was left out:
> 
> _Yesterday it was reported that Chris Sabin would not be appearing at the GFW event. Pwinsider.com says that Sabin was never officially booked for the event._


Sabin was put on posters for the event but never once was he mentioned. He just popped up to declare he's injured..


----------



## Vic

That PW Insider report is bullshit, why didn't ROH do this with Moose? Granted he was working non-TV, but still. Sabin himself promoted the GFW show, if ROH cared or was bothered by this they would have been done something about it, it was only until crunch time when Sabin confirmed he couldn't work any upcoming appearances due to injury.


----------



## WBS

Just watched some clips of Kevin Kross, and he seems really impressive!


----------



## richyque

racoonie said:


> In regards of viewership, I am assuming you are referring only to the numbers ROH has received on Destination America? You have to remember that ROH airs on SBG stations over the weekend first, then it airs on DA. Reports I remember seeing showed quite good viewership when you factor in the SBG stations.


Facts are that ROH on the 100 Sinclair stations are only in about 24% of the country so i highly doubt in them 24% they get over a 120.000 viewers in total cuz most of the stations air roh after 1am. 


We all know what roh gets on destination america (80.000) approximately 57,238,000 American households (49.2% of households with television) receive Destination America


----------



## famicommander

You just cherry picked the all time lowest DA viewership and represented it as the average. With the first airing and replay combined they average well over 200k, probably closer to 300.

And as far as Sinclair goes, Steve Gerweck has reported that they do between 350-500k. More people watch on Sinclair than DA by far.


----------



## Corey

richyque said:


> We all know what roh gets on destination america *(80.000)* approximately 57,238,000 American households (49.2% of households with television) receive Destination America


What? All of their shows have gotten well over 100,000 viewers in the prime time slot on DA except for this past week because it was up against the ESPYs. If you factor in the replay at 11PM then every week they draw 200-300 thousand viewers. I wasn't going to get involved in this argument, but you've got to at least get your facts straight if you're gonna dog them.


----------



## Vic

richyque said:


> Facts are that ROH on the 100 Sinclair stations are only in about 24% of the country so i highly doubt in them 24% they get over a 120.000 viewers in total cuz most of the stations air roh after 1am.
> 
> 
> We all know what roh gets on destination america (80.000) approximately 57,238,000 American households (49.2% of households with television) receive Destination America


This can't be a legit post, because ROH has broken 100k since debuting on DA, and yes whether you believe it or not ROH beats TNA in ratings through local TV markets combined with the DA numbers.


----------



## M_D_Q_

SBG is a absolute odd deal that doenst is a parameter, they put ROH on big channels in horrible timeslots.
But this isnt a good deal by any means.
ROH is a eternal obscure show and on DA they are making horrible numbers that will make every TV channel want distance of them.
ROH is a niche product that bore casual viewers, while GFW is already with a most acesible product that is getting a lot of followers.
GFW without any taped show already has half of the followers of ROH's twitter for example.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## richyque

famicommander said:


> You just cherry picked the all time lowest DA viewership and represented it as the average. With the first airing and replay combined they average well over 200k, probably closer to 300.
> 
> And as far as Sinclair goes, Steve Gerweck has reported that they do between 350-500k. More people watch on Sinclair than DA by far.


I only go by the last ratings for both.


----------



## Memphis Fan

M_D_Q_ said:


> SBG is a absolute odd deal that doenst is a parameter, they put ROH on big channels in horrible timeslots.
> But this isnt a good deal by any means.
> ROH is a eternal obscure show and on DA they are making horrible numbers that will make every TV channel want distance of them.
> ROH is a niche product that bore casual viewers, while GFW is already with a most acesible product that is getting a lot of followers.
> GFW without any taped show already has half of the followers of ROH's twitter for example.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


 ROH does not have a TV deal with Sinclair. Sinclair owns ROH and they run ROH after their network programming is finished. It is not some odd deal. ROH makes money for Destination America because of the low production cost. DA is showing a third run tape that cost them nothing to produce , while TNA is a money drain of the network.

Rating are not everything , it is the profit that is being generated that matters to DA.


----------



## famicommander

richyque said:


> I only go by the last ratings for both.


They did a combined 169,000 viewers last week either way. 

And I was on my phone earlier, but here is the source on the Sinclair viewership:
http://www.gerweck.net/2015/06/04/v...honor-from-last-night-on-destination-america/

So, taking the low end of the Sinclair estimates plus the all time low of 169,000 on DA last week we get a minimum of 519,000 viewers for ROH. 

And that does not include streaming on ROHwrestling.com or DVR numbers.

Step your troll game up.


----------



## LaMelo

ROH has stepped production up as of late.


----------



## Memphis Fan

richyque said:


> Facts are that ROH on the 100 Sinclair stations are only in about 24% of the country so i highly doubt in them 24% they get over a 120.000 viewers in total cuz most of the stations air roh after 1am.
> 
> 
> We all know what roh gets on destination america (80.000) approximately 57,238,000 American households (49.2% of households with television) receive Destination America


 You really are assuming a lot of stuff. You are cherry picking numbers and leaving out facts, . Also ROH is on the NESN , COX cable and non - Sinclair stations . The non DA outlets cover most of the USA. Also you know that ROH averages more than 80, 000 viewers on DA. It is okay that you seemed to dislike ROH , but at least get the facts straight.


----------



## famicommander

M_D_Q_ said:


> SBG is a absolute odd deal that doenst is a parameter, they put ROH on big channels in horrible timeslots.
> But this isnt a good deal by any means.
> ROH is a eternal obscure show and on DA they are making horrible numbers that will make every TV channel want distance of them.
> ROH is a niche product that bore casual viewers, while GFW is already with a most acesible product that is getting a lot of followers.
> GFW without any taped show already has half of the followers of ROH's twitter for example.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


By the time ROH Wrestling airs on Destination America it has already been seen by 350-500K viewers on the Sinclair affiliates and who knows how many more paid subscribers on the website (paid members get new episodes Mondays, free members get them the day after DA airs them).

Destination America has almost no cost in airing ROH. They're just showing a replay that has already been produced. They're actually paying to produce Impact and it's only doing marginally better on its first run than ROH repeats.

And Sinclair is trying to start its own cable network. If they do so, you can bet ROH will move there.


----------



## shandcraig

At this point you guys are digging way to deep with ROH and were comparing it to a bran new promotion. 

Lets just see how things go and remember its a bran new promotion that is going to evolve very much over the next coming months and year and on


----------



## Vic

famicommander said:


> By the time ROH Wrestling airs on Destination America it has already been seen by 350-500K viewers on the Sinclair affiliates and who knows how many more paid subscribers on the website (paid members get new episodes Mondays, free members get them the day after DA airs them).
> 
> Destination America has almost no cost in airing ROH. They're just showing a replay that has already been produced. They're actually paying to produce Impact and it's only doing marginally better on its first run than ROH repeats.
> 
> *And Sinclair is trying to start its own cable network. If they do so, you can bet ROH will move there.*


Where the numbers will likely double or even possibly triple, especially if Sinclair is smart about it and puts their network on basic cable/satellite packages, they can break 1 million viewers easy due easier access.


----------



## richyque

Vic said:


> Where the numbers will likely double or even possibly triple, especially if Sinclair is smart about it and puts their network on basic cable/satellite packages, they can break 1 million viewers easy due easier access.


I love the ROH atmosphere but the booking and production are awful but improving and the long in ring action is boring and is killing the ratings.


That's my take on ROH wrestling as a seasoned viewer.


----------



## Vic

richyque said:


> I love the ROH atmosphere but the booking and production are awful but improving and the long in ring action is boring and is killing the ratings.
> 
> 
> That's my take on ROH wrestling as a seasoned viewer.


I fail to see how it's killing ratings when they've been in 100k since it's debut except for that one week when they had non-wrestling competition.


----------



## USAUSA1

Roh is the only ones guaranteed to be on tv after September besides wwe of course.


----------



## WBS

USAUSA1 said:


> Roh is the only ones guaranteed to be on tv after September besides wwe of course.


And this is a pretty good thing. 
Roh is very fast at getting my attention as well as losing. For me they're not consistent with keeping the bar high as far as creative goes..


----------



## USAUSA1

I hope GFW,PPW and LU be on tv after September(don't really care about TNA well being considering they don't pay people). ROH have a sweet deal though with Sinclair.


----------



## Corey

WBS said:


> And this is a pretty good thing.
> Roh is very fast at getting my attention as well as losing. For me they're not consistent with keeping the bar high as far as creative goes..


This is something I can agree on. Their TV show is simply based on workrate so it won't catch a lot of attention for angles or in-ring segments seen by the casual WWE or even TNA fan. I watched the show last week and thought it was relatively boring, and I'm a huge ROH fan this year after hating the product since late 2011. The best thing about ROH right now is that they HAVE to be making good money. Attendance numbers are up everywhere, they're on national cable television, they were able to book top names from all over the world this year (Alberto, Aries, Joe, etc.), and they're attracting so many new fans because it's an alternative product.



M_D_Q_ said:


> SBG is a absolute odd deal that doenst is a parameter, they put ROH on big channels in horrible timeslots.
> But this isnt a good deal by any means.
> ROH is a eternal obscure show and on DA they are making horrible numbers that will make every TV channel want distance of them.
> ROH is a niche product that bore casual viewers, while GFW is already with a most acesible product that is getting a lot of followers.
> *GFW without any taped show already has half of the followers of ROH's twitter for example.*
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I'm willing to bet that's mainly due to the fact that they basically make ALL their major announcements through twitter, then it all trickles down to their website (sometimes not even that) or simply word of mouth. I don't have a twitter account but I know if I wanna see a GFW announcement I have to go to their twitter to find out.

Other aspects of social media isn't even a close comparison. ROH's Facebook has over 525,000 likes and constantly growing because of all the new exposure. GFW's official FB has 28,000. Not even close.

I thought this argument was ridiculous to begin with and still do, quite honestly. GFW will not be on the same level as ROH anytime soon. They won't be running live PPVs, won't be running live iPPVs, won't have a weekly TV show on a major cable network (still no announcement on that), and won't have a regular roster that's signed to just their company that you won't be able to see somewhere else. Keep in mind I'm saying all of this as a supporter of GFW. I'd like to see them succeed and most certainly would like to see them succeed in replacing TNA. :lol


----------



## WBS

We just can't compare gfw wrestling with no others companies right now.


----------



## shandcraig

Ya seriously can we get back on gfw topic again and less comparing at such a silly time to do so.

3 days wooo excited


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

WBS said:


> We just can't compare gfw wrestling with no others companies right now.


Uh...yes we can. You would be foolish not to compare GFW to USWA and early TNA as both were owned by the Jarrett's. Somebody usually doesn't change after 10 years and I assume Jerry and Jeff are the same as bookers.

It's good to find correlations with the past. It will embrace you for the future.


----------



## WBS

Yeah whatever..


----------



## WBS

Global Force Wrestling's Jeff Jarrett recently spoke with Donald Wood and the rest of the. Ring Rust Radio crew. Courtesy of The Deco Elbow Drop, below are highlights:

Donald Wood: The biggest news from Global Force Wrestling recently has been the announcement that the television program will be called Amped. The first taping will be Friday, July 24 at the Orleans Arena. Can you give us any more information on how many episodes you will be taping and what channel, dates and times will wrestling fans be able to watch the finished product?

Jeff Jarrett: You’re digging for the good stuff and I appreciate that. We just named it Amped, and we are in the discussion of how many episodes so I can’t tell you how many right now. We are going to be shooting on content next Friday, then August 21st, and October 23rd. One thing is for sure, we are starting four tournaments starting next Friday: The Global Championship, the Tag-Team Championship, the Women’s Championship, and the Nex-Gen Championship. We do have Bobby Roode appearing and in my opinion he personifies what GFW in some shape, form, or fashion is all about. He is a wrestler under a contract for another promotion who will be appearing on our program. The number of episodes is a moving target at this point. We are going to go shoot the tournament then we.get back who knows? It could be ten episodes, twelve, fourteen, who knows? It’s a work in progress. When you are trying to line up domestic and international, it’s a real challenge to try and please everybody. We are going to do our very best to expose the product to as many wrestling fans as we can.

Mike Chiari: There's a lot of excitement surrounding the various GFW championship tournaments that were recently announced, but the one that really caught my eye was the Nex-Gen Championship. Explain the Nex-Gen division, what type of performers we'll see taking part in it and why you think it's going to be an asset to GFW.

Jeff Jarrett: Nex-Gen is a term we really thought about and studied. When you look at pro-wrestling in 2015, there are certain guys that are going to wrestle like the next generation and they are going to take it to the next level. Whether it be the speed of the Young Bucks or the innovation of the Bullet Club, there are so many different talents that will take it to the next generation. Then you see a guy who is a rookie, brand new in the business, and isn’t a household name today. But in the next generation of household names he will be. It’s a little bit of both, no weight limit, it’s a division of guys who want to get in there and wrestle. They may never have won a title before or it may be their style of wrestling that will give them that first opportunity to wrestle for that Nex-Gen title. It’s not a traditional type of division by any means.

Brandon Galvin: Hacksaw Jim Duggan recently stated GFW will be a PG, family-friendly product. With WWE also promoting a family-friendly product, what will GFW do, or what would you like to see GFW do, to separate itself from WWE within the PG environment?

Jeff Jarrett: It goes without saying that WWE is sports entertainment. They invented the term and they do it better than anybody else. It’s a very lucrative business for them and my hats off to them on how they have created their genre. We are professional wrestling, there are a lot of similarities but we are going to be more docu-style. Are we going to have storylines? Yes. It’s like how you have storylines in a sporting event like a baseball or football game. We are not going to write stories per say, but more along the.lines.of documenting them. There is a story behind every GFW athlete. Questions like: Why, why did you get into the business, why did you want to be a professional wrestler, why GFW, why do you want to be a Champion, why do you do this in your persona, what makes you tick, what’s going on in your family life? That all affects the business and how you climb the ladder of success. That’s a big difference between writing storylines.and documenting storylines.

Brandon Galvin: When we had you on last, you had mentioned you were following WWE’s product and watching.the network. Recently they were promoting their Beast in the East show. On there they had a documentary style program on Finn Balor and his climb in the business is that the style you are getting at?

Jeff Jarrett: If you watch the GFW YouTube channel it will give you a sample. Back at Wrestle Kingdom 9 we documented our journey leading up to it. We also have videos coming out to give you a feel for it with guys like PJ Black, the Bollywood Boys, the Akbars, and Mordetzky. The videos dive into the talent and the wrestler’s lives and what’s really going on in their world. Just recently, we took a real life situation, I went back into TNA with a lot of raw emotion and I don’t want to get to long winded on this, but a non-TNA talent left the promotion with the King of the Mountain title. Eric Young was pretty vocal about it backstage and went on a Twitter rant about it. He said it didn’t have anything to do with it but if you connect the dots you can see it. My hats off to him for being vocal about it. Eric and I have a personal relationship that goes back over ten years. He has been at every 4th of July party at my house except maybe one he missed. We have a real close relationship and I respect him because he didn’t go behind my back about his frustrations. He just made it vocal he didn’t like it. I told him he should come up on the tour and we can.talk.about it. He took me up on it and came and had a match against Johnny Gargano, local independent superstar, from the AIW. You don’t see that kind of stuff in any other promotion.

Donald Wood: One person who has been giving GFW trouble already is Eric Young. Do you think the confrontations with Young could lead to tension between the GFW wrestlers and TNA wrestlers, possibly resulting in an invasion angle as mentioned before?

Jeff Jarrett: The word invasion is kind of been there and done that in my opinion. Certainly you can already see that Bobby Rude is coming to Vegas next Friday for the first ever set of Amped tapings and he is under contract with TNA. Eric Young was just with us this weekend. We are in discussions of the next steps of this business agreement. Global Force Wrestling and TNA wrestling, whether it’s a co-branded show, a co-promoted show, a collaboration, that’s all in discussion right now and I am reporting it in real time as much as I can. As a wrestling fan myself, this kind of stuff excites me because you just don’t see this.nowadays. Years ago you had hand shake agreements between promoters, you had Ric Flair as a traveling champion, and Dory Funk working for multiple promotions. Once the territory system went away, you were left with the big two of WWE and WCW. Then you were down to the big one, just being WWE. Then you had had TNA and Ring of Honor come around with every promotion acting like an island. WWE can do that since they have north of 90% of the market share. You have all the smaller promotions fighting and clawing for that brand identity. I believe with GFW and our mission statement, we want to have a working relationship with any and all promotions because rising tides raise all ships. I went out and formed the relationships that I have had over the years and made them more formal with New Japan and Triple A and around the globe with the independent promotions in Europe, South Africa, and Australia.

Mike Chiari: There's obviously been a ton of speculation regarding some type of working relationship between GFW and TNA since you competed at Slammiversary and won the King of the Mountain title. I'm not saying it will, but if an arrangement was to be reached at some point, how do you think both sides would benefit from something like that?

Jeff Jarrett: End of the day and this may sound cliché, if the wrestling fans benefits, than 9 times out of 10 the promotion will benefit. There was chatter about Karen and I coming back to that promotion, and that created positive chatter for TNA. That fed into the positive chatter for GFW including Bobby and Eric and all of that helps the promotion. As we move along, it helps create brand awareness and creating a little bit of that mystique. End of the day, people want to see fantastic professional wrestling and that should be everyone’s common goal. That’s what we are headed for and that is fantastic professional wrestling.

Brandon Galvin: As one of the founders of TNA, is there any key philosophy or business strategy that you took away from your time there as you continue to develop and push the GFW brand?

Jeff Jarrett: We all are a sum total of all of our decisions and life experiences. This is my 29th year in this business as an active wrestler, growing up in it, I’m a third generation, and there are just certain things you learn. That sort of looking in the rear-view mirror on one hand and on the other you need to be looking forward. Where do you want to be in one year, two year, three years, five years, and even ten years from now? Technology has turned the cable business upside down and it’s gone in lightning speeds in the last few years. Now you have everything like Hulu, Netflix, and all the streaming services including the WWE network. It’s all a game changer for our business. It wasn’t too long ago where fans were expected to pay for twelve to thirteen pay-per-views a year. Now it’s down to $9.99 for the network for everything included. Now we have the technology to watch lucha libre, strong style, or wrestling from any country in the world all at the click of a button. The technology has changed the wrestling world so you have to try to stay ahead of the curve. I have taken a lot of my life experiences to help my team in GFW to help us evolve and put out a very compelling product.

Donald Wood: GFW has already been putting on live events across the country on the Grand Slam tour. How have the fans embraced the new wrestling promotion thus far and do you consider the tour to be a success?

Jeff Jarrett: Success, absolutely. One of the barometers is black ink and red ink, you want that black ink, and we got it. On the flip side of that is when you are at the shows it’s one thing to get the electricity and vibe from the people on the way out talking about how much fun they had. Then at the end of it you had the owners and GM come up to you and you know at the end of the day that really is the true barometer. This is a grass roots initiative and its year one of this initiative and now we're on to step one of building the brand of live events. We have done this and now we have had all seven teams come up to us and tell us how much they love it, they want us on the schedule, and they all want us back. From their perspective, professional wrestling in their ballpark is unique. They have about a 140 day season and only 70 games so half the time their park is empty. They want to fill it with more concerts and events because it’s beneficial to them since the venue is there and not in use. It’s really a win won when we come to town, we put the ring up on home plate, have the event, and we are dialed into the ticket base and media contacts with their promotions. It’s a different concept and we are using it as a building block to get out there and now the brand awareness in each of these markets is experientially bigger then what it was when we do these shows..

Mike Chiari: You have a full plate when it comes to running GFW, but after wrestling at Slammiversary many are wondering about your future as an in-ring performer. What are your plans for the King of the Mountain title, and also, what are the odds that we'll see you competing in the ring at some point as part of the GFW roster?

Jeff Jarrett: Slim and none on the GFW roster. If you caught Impact when I made the surprise appearance, I told them that I don’t know where the disconnect is. You are calling me to come wrestle but I don’t even wrestle for my own promotion. Then we talked through things and it was the King of the Mountain match and Slammiversary. I like to keep myself in shape but I wasn’t anywhere close to in my age and career the shape I wanted to be in. I was happy with the match but I have no plans to be an active wrestler on the GFW roster. As far as the King of the Mountain title we have a call this Friday. We are going to figure out what our next best step is. We have a title, that is not GFW property, it’s in our possession, I could vacate it, have a one night tournament, block A vs. block B, there is just so many ways to go about this and we have to figure that out. It’s pretty exciting just to have the opportunity but what we are going to do with it I am not sure just yet.

Brandon Galvin: You've always been one of the most well-rounded performers in wrestling, but has there ever been somebody that you were nervous to against?

Jeff Jarrett: Well, it goes without saying that I have been blessed to wrestle some of the very, very best. In my early days Jerry Lawler, he had this aura and ability in the ring. Certainly not the Jerry today but the active weekly wrestler that had a presence about him that would put you on edge. I also had a series of matches against Shawn Michaels later on who could be called the best in-ring performer ever. I had another series with Ric Flair and it goes without saying his pedigree. Just a couple of years ago I had multiple, high-profile matches against Kurt Angle. Kurt has so much tenacity, athletic ability, strength, and drive. Still to this day, before I went through the curtain at Slammiversary, I had butterflies and was nervous. That same feeling should never go away and if it does you should get out of the business. I felt it that night and I sure felt it the next day after that.


----------



## richyque

I dont care what you marks and ROH brown nosers say but the fact is with all them ex TNA no draws on the roster and TNA with a bunch of no names still is more ENTERTAINING and will always beat ROH in the ratings simply because the current ROH is boring as all hell.


Like the great vince russo said an all in ring based product is lazy and very easy to book.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

WBS said:


> Brandon Galvin: You've always been one of the most well-rounded performers in wrestling?
> .


Way to suck his you know what. He may have been well rounded, but he wasn't good any of those categories. He sucked. His promos made you want to shut off the TV. One of my least favorite wrestlers of all-time


----------



## famicommander

richyque said:


> I dont care what you marks and ROH brown nosers say but the fact is with all them ex TNA no draws on the roster and TNA with a bunch of no names still is more ENTERTAINING and will always beat ROH in the ratings simply because the current ROH is boring as all hell.
> 
> 
> Like the great vince russo said an all in ring based product is lazy and very easy to book.


Except, again, TNA does NOT beat ROH in ratings.

TNA beats ROH replays in ratings. Total US viewership for ROH episodes is much higher than TNA and you know it.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

famicommander said:


> Except, again, TNA does NOT beat ROH in ratings.
> 
> TNA beats ROH replays in ratings. Total US viewership for ROH episodes is much higher than TNA and you know it.


ROH puts it for free on their website. Of course it has more viewers because it is available to way more homes because of the website.


----------



## Corey

WesternFilmGuy said:


> ROH puts it for free on their website. Of course it has more viewers because it is available to way more homes because of the website.


That viewership can't even be measured. He's only talking about TV ratings.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

Jack Evans 187 said:


> That viewership can't even be measured. He's only talking about TV ratings.


How do accurately measure local tv ratings?


----------



## Corey

WesternFilmGuy said:


> How do accurately measure local tv ratings?


I don't know. I don't measure TV ratings but putting the show up on their website doesn't do anything for ratings. I could watch that 16 times a day if I wanted to and it's not gonna help them.


----------



## Vic

richyque said:


> I dont care what you marks and ROH *brown nosers *say but the fact is with all them ex TNA no draws on the roster and TNA with a bunch of no names still is more ENTERTAINING and will always beat ROH in the ratings simply because the current ROH is boring as all hell.
> 
> 
> Like the great vince russo said an all in ring based product is lazy and very easy to book.


That's hilarious coming from you breh, and anyone taking Vince Russo's word for anything in 2015 is laughabe. "Them ex TNA no draws" sell tickets to ROH shows because of the fact that they're what you call ROH/Indy legends, so wrong. Second ROH beats TNA in the ratings WEEKLY damn near due to their Sinclair viewership alone. Not to mention the first Destination America showing almost maxes out at 200K weekly and the replay gets over 100K. In all ROH is easily getting around 600-800K depending on how good the week is. These are facts, what you're speaking of is pure fantasy.


----------



## WBS

They're just messing with this thread, so don't feed them...


----------



## shandcraig

Anyways attempt again to get this focus back on GFW and less on ROH and TNA. 




What are people looking forward to the most about this first real show ?


----------



## Vic

Mainly the quality of the product both presentation and in-ring wise is all I really care about. And I'm hoping Jarrett finally confirms a TV deal on Friday, whether it's from natural TV means, Netflix, or Hulu means nothing to me, as long as I can watch the show then good.


----------



## Vic Capri

Jeff Jarrett is today's guest on Talk Is Jericho!

- Vic


----------



## WBS

http://podcastone.com/Talk-Is-Jericho?showAllEpisodes=true

Really good interview! Also Magnus is being interviewed at the same time.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

I am looking forward to Roode. Also looking forward to Magnus.


----------



## WBS

On the "talk is jericho" Jarrett stated that he's in talks with njpw to bring another of their champion for the August tapings!


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

Okada?


----------



## Corey

If it's one of the current champions then the only possible option there is Hirooki Goto. ROH is taping television the same day (August 21st) in Philly and Okada & KUSHIDA are both on that show. I guess Gallows & Anderson are options too, but that wouldn't be too much of a surprise really.


----------



## USAUSA1

Damn, gfw really need to work their schedule around roh.


----------



## amhlilhaus

USAUSA1 said:


> Damn, gfw really need to work their schedule around roh.


Lol they really should.


----------



## shandcraig

Thing I see being s huge sell for gfw.is bew talent from all over the world coming in.

It will never get old .great way ti build a roster too


----------



## WBS

USAUSA1 said:


> Damn, gfw really need to work their schedule around roh.


They sure will have to do planning earlier..


----------



## WBS

A six sided ring is being assembled at the Orleans


----------



## Corey

WBS said:


> A six sided ring is being assembled at the Orleans


Ugggghhhhh


----------



## Cliffy

No buys


----------



## M_D_Q_

Someone knows how the ticket sales are going?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## famicommander

I dig the six sided ring myself.


----------



## shandcraig

Photos or it didnt happen haha


Also someone made this ha


----------



## xerxesXXI

fuck the six sided ring


----------



## WBS

shandcraig said:


> Photos or it didnt happen haha
> 
> 
> Also someone made this ha


Search Pauly Kover on Instagram. 

That logo was made by a street team member, not gfw wrestling.

The finished ring looks really really good!!


----------



## WBS

Looks great!


----------



## richyque

WBS said:


> Looks great!


Love it and can't wait till the tapings.


----------



## amhlilhaus

shandcraig said:


> Thing I see being s huge sell for gfw.is bew talent from all over the world coming in.
> 
> It will never get old .great way ti build a roster too


Only issue with that is they get limited dates, and what to do with them. I doubt new japan will let their guys job on tv, and if so having them going over the guys you're trying to build seems counter productive.

Gfw biggest challenge already is to avoid the tna 2.0 deal. With all the freshly gone or on loan tna guys and the 6 sided ring that's gonna be hard.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

WBS said:


> Looks great!


Screams TNA 2.0.


Btw, I just realized that their world championship's full 'name' is - Global Force Wrestling's Global Championship. Well done, GFW's marketing team.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

WBS said:


> Looks great!


Looks a little small.


----------



## WBS

Setting up the lightening


----------



## WBS

MTheBehemoth said:


> Screams TNA 2.0.
> 
> 
> Btw, I just realized that their world championship's full 'name' is - Global Force Wrestling's Global Championship. Well done, GFW's marketing team.


Uhmm you should call Vince about this awesome realization that you had, and tell him that world wrestling entertainment's world heavyweight championship was a bad name too...


----------



## GhostlyRetro

I have to admit that it's impressive that GFW is holding its first true card inside of an arena as big as this, and even though its a bit small their ring looks pretty damn cool. I'm interested to see where this all goes but I'm nervous that this will turn into TNA 2.0, which is something I most certainly don't want to see happen.


----------



## AEA

Any news about expected attendance?


----------



## kdurantmvp

WBS said:


> Setting up the lightening


might be a dumb question but they aregoing to fill that space around the ring with chairs correct?


----------



## AEA

^Yes


----------



## WBS

I think so


----------



## LateTrain27

Best of luck to Global Force Wrestling. Hope these TV tapings turn out to be great so they can eventually be picked up by a TV network in the future and hopefully eventually in Australia as well. I will say the roster looks interesting with the mixture of familiar faces and guys I have never heard of.


----------



## shandcraig

my only thing I wish is that they just use the new 3 letter gfw word logo for everything. That would look way better on the ring banner instead of the full gfw logo aye for now he wants to show the words so people know the name.but that simple new gfw one is so sharp. That photo for my brother pretty cool and. That photo from above is pretty sweet looking .Light setup is impressive like a boxing match


----------



## GhostlyRetro

I hope they treat their World Title with respect and don't pass it around like a hot potato like WWE does to theirs. I'll never forget that there was a year where the title changed hands 12 times, which is absolutely ridiculous. Hopefully they treat it like the IWGP, ROH, or AAA World Championships with meaningful reigns and spectacular bouts.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

Hopefully the Hogan saga doesn't make this day any less great for GFW. I know this will be an afterthought in most media now, but I am still excited to see what GFW has in it.


----------



## Cliffy

They're going to paper a ton given this is a pilot to shop around.

Can't afford to have the visual of empty seats.


----------



## Corey

Admittedly, the ring does look pretty good with the green lettering on the ringpost, but I just wish to god it wasn't 6 sided. Oh well. Here's all the scheduled matches for tonight:



> *Global Championship Tournament*
> Brian Myers (formerly Curt Hawkins) vs. Chris Mordetzky (formerly Chris Masters)
> 
> *Global Championship Tournament*
> Bobby Roode vs. “The Tollman” Kevin Kross
> 
> *Global Championship Tournament*
> Kongo Kong vs. Nick Aldis (formerly Magnus)
> 
> *Tag Team Championship Tournament*
> The Bollywood Boys vs. The Akbars
> 
> *NEX*GEN Championship Tournament*
> PJ Black (formerly Justin Gabriel) vs. Seiya Sanada
> 
> *NEX*GEN Championship Tournament*
> Jigsaw vs. Sonjay Dutt
> 
> *Women’s Championship Tournament*
> Christina Von Eerie vs. Mickie James vs. Lei’D Tapa
> 
> Bestia 666, Blood Eagle & Steve Pain vs. Phoenix Star, Zokre & Misterioso Jr.
> 
> Plus, KUSHIDA will be wrestling in a NEX*GEN one on one match!


They haven't been very good with explaining this, but I'm assuming they won't be crowning any champions tonight? Tag division looks virtually non existent due to so many people being booked elsewhere. NEX GEN matches should definitely deliver. Might as well just make the women's match for the Title tonight to generate some buzz on something. Wonder who they'll scrounge up to face KUSHIDA?


----------



## shandcraig

Honestly I'm pretty amped for this show and company ha.i think this is going ti work and grow and be consistent in all the ways TNA fail to do but should have been. But the vision for this particular company is really interesting with the worldwide feel. I love for it to be like the older Wcw days but also entertainment. 

I'm confused why tye global championship name is weird to people. That's like saying World Championship Wrestling World Heavyweight Championship belt is weird because that's sort of the same thing and its fine.

Legit proper global belt puts anything of wwe world tittle to shame and that's the plan for this belt. 

Excited for the belts


----------



## MTheBehemoth

WBS said:


> Uhmm you should call Vince about this awesome realization that you had, and tell him that world wrestling entertainment's world heavyweight championship was a bad name too...


Weird argument. Sounds redundant either way.


Supposedly, ticket sales have been extremely poor. Hopefully they have the right crew to paper the crowd properly.


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

Hearing that ticket sales have been very bad. Could be some freebies given out or papered.


----------



## shandcraig

Who knows about the ticket sales? Sad to hear if they are doing bad but then again it's been very first event so its understandable. And it's Vegas so you will get a lot of people showing up the day of that are on vacation it will definitely take some time to grow and show the product off

Another photo from new Orleans arena twitter.honestly love the green neon ropes.you don't see that often and stands out from typical colors of red white blue.


----------



## GhostlyRetro

I'm hoping they distance themselves from TNA and don't make much mention to the company when they add the commentary, I'd hate for them to come off as a "me too" company. I have faith in Jarrett since I felt the early days of TNA (PPV era) were good before it turned into WWE's trashcan.

Also, as I've said before, I'm hoping they really treat their championships with respect and don't have them traded around like a jot potato. Meaningful reigns are always the best ones.


----------



## richyque

shandcraig said:


> Who knows about the ticket sales? Sad to hear if they are doing bad but then again it's been very first event so its understandable. And it's Vegas so you will get a lot of people showing up the day of that are on vacation it will definitely take some time to grow and show the product off
> 
> Another photo from new Orleans arena twitter.honestly love the green neon ropes.you don't see that often and stands out from typical colors of red white blue.


I called the arena a few weeks ago and some lady told me ticket sales were not doing so well then i ask for an estimate for my blog i write (lol) and she told me around 400 seats had been sold,


----------



## shandcraig

Considering this event wasn't anounced to long ago.a few weeks can make a big difference and like I saI'd. A place like vegas I'm calling many day of event walk ups.if they get even 1200 people that wiLl be a good success.


----------



## Vic

richyque said:


> I called the arena a few weeks ago and some lady told me ticket sales were not doing so well then i ask for an estimate for my blog i write (lol) and she told me around 400 seats had been sold,


:kobe.


----------



## WBS

HEELLoveMachine said:


> Hearing that ticket sales have been very bad. Could be some freebies given out or papered.


Hearing? Please elaborate or, even better, give us a link...


----------



## WBS

richyque said:


> I called the arena a few weeks ago and some lady told me ticket sales were not doing so well then i ask for an estimate for my blog i write (lol) and she told me around 400 seats had been sold,


LOL


----------



## WBS

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Admittedly, the ring does look pretty good with the green lettering on the ringpost, but I just wish to god it wasn't 6 sided. Oh well. Here's all the scheduled matches for tonight:
> 
> 
> They haven't been very good with explaining this, but I'm assuming they won't be crowning any champions tonight? Tag division looks virtually non existent due to so many people being booked elsewhere. NEX GEN matches should definitely deliver. Might as well just make the women's match for the Title tonight to generate some buzz on something. Wonder who they'll scrounge up to face KUSHIDA?


The championships will be determined through tournaments and the Champions I believe will be crowned at the last date in October. But I'm not so sure about this.


----------



## shandcraig

Wouldn't the ticket holder know exact number and no a estimate


----------



## WBS

MTheBehemoth said:


> Weird argument. Sounds redundant either way.
> 
> 
> Supposedly, ticket sales have been extremely poor. Hopefully they have the right crew to paper the crowd properly.


Supposedly by who?..


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

Cyrus Fees is the play-by-play man? What...they spend so much on Chael they couldn't get a good announcer?

Just kidding. It seems like he has a lot of experience it combat sports. It will be cool to hear the two mix MMA and pro wrestling talk during the show.


----------



## M_D_Q_

400 for weeks ago isnt any bad, mainly if was before the matches announcing. If this number is real I expect aomething nearly 2000 for tonight with all the heavy promoting of today.



WesternFilmGuy said:


> Cyrus Fees is the play-by-play man? What...they spend so much on Chael they couldn't get a good announcer?
> 
> Just kidding. It seems like he has a lot of experience it combat sports. It will be cool to hear the two mix MMA and pro wrestling talk during the show.



Fees began on NWA Smouky Mountain, he isnt a total newbie on announcing PW.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WBS

shandcraig said:


> Wouldn't the ticket holder know exact number and no a estimate


Do you even listened to them? They're just having fun here since the TNA section is depressing..


----------



## Vic

Basically, a ticket vendor isn't going to give ticket sale numbers to some no name claiming to have a no name blog. I feel sorry for anyone who actually believes that shit too.


----------



## shandcraig

WBS said:


> Do you even listened to them? They're just having fun here since the TNA section is depressing..


True but how could anyone in there right mind possibly as a TNA fan be hating on GFW. Atleast no longer term TNA fan should be because they would fully understand like myself. They must be new TNA fans that dont have a clue.


Anywho back on track guys


I sorta liked the original Amped logo but oh well


----------



## M_D_Q_

Vic said:


> Basically, a ticket vendor isn't going to give ticket sale numbers to some no name claiming to have a no name blog. I feel sorry for anyone who actually believes that shit too.



Actually this used to happen for TNA tapings, some guys on TNAsylum got the ticket sales just calling the venue a lot of times.
Isnt like this is a top secret information if the system has the number sold.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Vic

Stopped reading as soon as you said TNAsylum, they lied about TNA getting 20 million views in Australia, when that's the nation's population.


----------



## GhostlyRetro

This is a pretty exciting time to be a pro wrestling fan with NJPW, ROH, AAA, and Lucha Underground being so damn fun to watch and now we have GFW starting up too. Screw "sports entertainment", professional wrestling is alive and well in 2015!

I liked that JJ said recently in an interview that they want to be a "professional wrestling" company first and a "sports entertainment" company 8th. But time shall tell if he makes good on that. It's just exciting to see a new company form with the chance to become pretty big if they play their cards correctly.


----------



## shandcraig

GhostlyRetro said:


> This is a pretty exciting time to be a pro wrestling fan with NJPW, ROH, AAA, and Lucha Underground being so damn fun to watch and now we have GFW starting up too. Screw "sports entertainment", professional wrestling is alive and well in 2015!
> 
> I liked that JJ said recently in an interview that they want to be a "professional wrestling" company first and a "sports entertainment" company 8th. But time shall tell if he makes good on that. It's just exciting to see a new company form with the chance to become pretty big if they play their cards correctly.




Thats what was good about wcw in the older days.Big focus on the ring but still has all the extra entertainment drama too . The ring aspect should be the biggest part and based off JJ sounds like they will do a good job to build people up and make the belts feel special

So far as Jeff stated this company is going to be deeply pulled back to the raw aspect of each character and company.These are all displayed on the website. Looks really good and i guess the stage is covered but you see a little bit of a ramp


----------



## GhostlyRetro

I just read something online about GFW and TNA working together in an "invasion angle" or some such malarkey. Man....that kind of took some steam out of my excitement for GFW, especially since it seems like they're going to come off as a "me too" company riding the coattails of TNA, as ridiculous as that sounds seeing as how TNA is complete trash. I can't help to feel a tad bummed out.


----------



## M_D_Q_

This cant be the fucking stage for tonight.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## shandcraig




----------



## Bobryderswebcam

Is the the stage???? Surely a big projection screen is gonna be on the ceiling so much for the multi million dollar production deals.

Man I so want this to take off I just got an xwf vibe about it though


----------



## WBS

Who's posting these pictures?


----------



## shandcraig

WBS said:


> Who's posting these pictures?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> mostly gfw themselves are posting the photos .Then few of the staff too .
> 
> u can see some of these photos on the gfw website
> 
> so many more good photos on instagram i cant open and copy for here


----------



## S.MACK

M_D_Q_ said:


> 400 for weeks ago isnt any bad, mainly if was before the matches announcing. If this number is real I expect aomething nearly 2000 for tonight with all the heavy promoting of today.


If they can get 2000 that'd be incredible work, I was imagining they'd struggle to get 500 to be honest.


----------



## tnraw

Was looking forward to this but it's getting disappointing. The match card could have been a lot better. They went with a six sided ring and then made it worse by putting writing on the ring posts and huge logos on the ring aprons. It looked better without it but now it looks cheap and like the tna ring. The entrance is tiny and looks like it's just some steps. 

The worst part is that thought it was going to be shown live on tv or at least streamed online. They could have done a one hour show online with a segment introducing the show and making some kind of announcement. Then one match with wrestlers from different countries so they can give a preview of all the different styles of wrestling gfw is going to show. But instead they decided to do nothing.


----------



## shandcraig

tnraw said:


> Was looking forward to this but it's getting disappointing. The match card could have been a lot better. They went with a six sided ring and then made it worse by putting writing on the ring posts and huge logos on the ring aprons. It looked better without it but now it looks cheap and like the tna ring. The entrance is tiny and looks like it's just some steps.
> 
> The worst part is that thought it was going to be shown live on tv or at least streamed online. They could have done a one hour show online with a segment introducing the show and making some kind of announcement. Then one match with wrestlers from different countries so they can give a preview of all the different styles of wrestling gfw is going to show. But instead they decided to do nothing.



Why would they be filming pilot taping for a network to just give it away for free online ? That doesn't make sense from a business point.


----------



## AEA

That stage :-/


----------



## Bobryderswebcam

shandcraig said:


> Why would they be filming pilot taping for a network to just give it away for free online ? That doesn't make sense from a business point.


I'm am sure they will post something online


----------



## shandcraig

Good to see then properly have banners mixed of the company name and show name again. 


Lets really hope someone notices that once of the "AMPED" Banners is placed in the wrong side haha.


----------



## lidoradir

how much time till tapings begin ?


----------



## GhostlyRetro

Bobryderswebcam said:


> I'm am sure they will post something online


....

Don't bet on it. It will be taped, showcased to networks, eventually picked up, and then aired. In that order.


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

Its basically something to pitch to networks. Like a pilot.


----------



## tnraw

shandcraig said:


> Why would they be filming pilot taping for a network to just give it away for free online ? That doesn't make sense from a business point.



Most people expected at least one episode to be shown live on tv or online. They realized it's not going to be shown live only in the past two weeks or so when no tv deal was announced. Now some people are going around saying it's just a pilot and nothings being shown. Acting like they knew that all along but obliviously just like most people they didn't lol 

If all they needed was a pilot then could have promoted it in vegas and at their other shows. The way they promoted the date so much online for months, posting videos introducing the wrestlers and going on impact wrestling. It would only make sense to do that if they were going to show something live. Now most people are going to read the spoilers and watch fan videos of the matches so they're getting it for free anyway. Would have been better for gfw to stream something online themselves.


----------



## Bobryderswebcam

GhostlyRetro said:


> ....
> 
> Don't bet on it. It will be taped, showcased to networks, eventually picked up, and then aired. In that order.


Didn't say the whole thing, I said they will post something.

Jeff knows there's a lot of interest and he will wanna generate a buzz. Even if it's just a highlight package


----------



## shandcraig

Why has updated info of the show crowd and photos stopped ?


----------



## M_D_Q_

shandcraig said:


> Why has updated info of the show crowd and photos stopped ?


I cant find anything on twitter or instagram


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

Because the show was cancelled.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

M_D_Q_ said:


> I cant find anything on twitter or instagram


Same. 

Weird.


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

Has it kicked off? I can't find anything on social media apart from this...

https://instagram.com/p/5il3jwiT5k/


----------



## M_D_Q_

GFW invited reporters of some sites to do a coverage of tonight's taping, I think that the show isnt open for public yet, is the only explanation.


----------



## Corey

The show hasn't even started yet. It isn't even 7PM on the west coast, guys.


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

Yeah 10 minutes away, any idea of the crowd?


----------



## M_D_Q_

Found this, this pic was from apparently one hour ago


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

Oh for god sakes...thats not a dark match is it?!


----------



## MTheBehemoth

HEELLoveMachine said:


> Oh for god sakes...thats not a dark match is it?!


The Bollywood dudes getting ready for the show (1h ago).


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

Well shows underway now...


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

The GFW twitter is verrrrry quiet now...


----------



## shandcraig

Super confused haha how do we not have any photos. Someone in the crowd would have posted something by now. 

I saw several posters on twitter people made for tonights event


----------



## M_D_Q_

People entering atm









Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hitman Hart

The show hasn't started. It starts at 8:00. It is only 7:00 in Las Vegas right now.


----------



## shandcraig

for some reason i thought it started now. So since its vegas you will have a lot of people showing up close to the start time drunk style. Good time to start in vegas too since things go late in that town. 


PS the ring looks so good and the amped name looks nice and it pops


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

People are being moved camera side, not many people.


----------



## M_D_Q_

Screwberry ‏@NurseScrewberry 6 minHá 6 minutos 
Seating started for GFW. Camera side has a decent amount of people, but that's about it.


----------



## HEELLoveMachine




----------



## HEELLoveMachine

https://www.periscope.tv/w/aILryjM0MzIxMjd8NDY0NzEwMjAG4k84NL7JLoUMc2atTXDw_2f8gjW4bbK2Fx1yH7upbA==

People are being moved camera side.


----------



## Afterlife

.


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

The stage is just lights and a curtain lol.


----------



## M_D_Q_

The hour is coming and still to much few people...


I was wrong... the place is being packed on the camera side.


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

Basically its the classic TNA deal, the empties are on the camera side.

But if GFW just stay at this arena for now they could fill it.


----------



## M_D_Q_

Not only TNA, but WWE with Smackdown and WCW too, but since this looks good on TV everything is great.
I'm very happy for them right now.


----------



## shandcraig

The one thing i noticed is the banners are all wrong for the camera side,Fail ha. 

Good on GFW this is a good turn out for the first event and i personally think based off this vision it has a huge future.


----------



## HEELLoveMachine




----------



## Vic

When does the taping start hours./minutes wise? It's 10 pm central time right now.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Not too shabby of a crowd for a fledgeling promotion. I hope they are all paying customers.


----------



## shandcraig

I love this and the chant works well. Long live a new Global Force and Rise


The Force is strong with this one

PS in this gif you hear the crowd chant ' Global Force" several times.Sounded good


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

No they're not a lot of them are freebies.

Anyway Bobby Roode starts out, says he's not a TNA guy or a GFW guy, then does an about turn and just heels it up and puts over TNA and Dixie Carter as a REAL promotion and a REAL boss. Glo-bal Force chant starts. Roode tells the crowd to shut their stinking mouths. Says he will win the GFW Title and take it back to the Impact Zone to show Dixie.


----------



## STEVALD

Apparently around 4,000 people are in attendance and people are still coming in. They're just filling the hard camera side first. That's more than a decent turnout I guess, freebies or not.

Edit: They're posting bits on Periscope through their official Twitter, if anyone's interested.


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

Magnus comes out repping GFW saying he's going to win the GFW title to keep it away from the likes of Dixie Carter and her cronies. The invasion angle is on people.


----------



## Vic

4K for a startup is unbelievable tbreal, glad they got the number if true.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

4,000.......? Very impressive. More than ROH or TNA got in a while.


----------



## Corey

Whether some are freebies or not, attendance looks good and will likely end up looking good on camera... but 4,000!? There's no way in hell.


----------



## richyque

Vic said:


> 4K for a startup is unbelievable tbreal, glad they got the number if true.


Remeber TNA's very first show in Huntsville drew 5.000 in 2002


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*I am super excited to actually be able to watch the episodes. I think Magnus is very deserving I hope he gets the gold.*


----------



## richyque

WesternFilmGuy said:


> 4,000.......? Very impressive. More than ROH or TNA got in a while.


ROH to this day has NEVER drew 4.000 fans to any of their shows.


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

So yeah to recap about 4,000 there.

Bobby Roode is leading the TNA invasion, threatens to win the GFW Title so Dixie Carter can put it on her mantelpiece, Magnus comes out defending GFW and promises to win the gold to launch GFW into the promise land.


----------



## richyque

WesternFilmGuy said:


> 4,000.......? Very impressive. More than ROH or TNA got in a while.


TNA drew 6.000 to manchester this year bro.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

It looks good. Period. Makes ROH's show in Vegas look like shit.


----------



## Corey

I have no idea how they pulled this off and how many people got in for free, but KUDOS for this shit:


----------



## Vic

Can't wait to see how production comes off on TV, everything looks super promising, still can't believe they got 4K :sodone, and apparently more people are walking through the door. May get close to 5K before the night is over.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

Hopefully they fix that problem that Shandgraig brought up about the banners facing the wrong way for camera.


----------



## shandcraig

.Very impressive for this company. New mile stone starts tonight.


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

Magnus shit on Dixie in his promo, says unlike your boss our boss cares about this business and is not in it just to make money or make herself look good, so yeah I believe TNA will morph into GFW and Dixie has sold the company to Jeff.

Kongo comes out and beats up Magnus and he and Bobby Roode stomp on him and Roode puts Magnus in a crossface and refuses to let go security comes out.


----------



## STEVALD

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Whether some are freebies or not, attendance looks good and will likely end up looking good on camera... but 4,000!? There's no way in hell.


I don't know bruh, but I happened to asked a guy in attendance and that's what he said. Guess it must be pretty packed for him to give that number in the first place, so that is a good sign. 

And it does look pretty good on the new video they put up on their Periscope.


----------



## Vic

HEELLoveMachine said:


> *Magnus shit on Dixie in his promo, says unlike your boss our boss cares about this business and is not in it just to make money or make herself look good, *so yeah I believe TNA will morph into GFW and Dixie has sold the company to Jeff.
> 
> Kongo comes out and beats up Magnus and he and Bobby Roode stomp on him and Roode puts Magnus in a crossface and refuses to let go security comes out.


lol


----------



## Patsrule755

i've watched some of the periscope and twitter videos and dam it looks packed. great to see for GFW really happy for them,hopefully they can get a tv deal soon i can see it on tv. this is only good for pro wrestling.


----------



## Corey

Again, don't know how it was done and still shocked, but hats off to Jarrett. Happy for him and the promotion. Let's just not make this into a company comparison, please. We don't know how many of these people actually paid.


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

Indeed, no company comparisons its a tired argument. TNA drew bigger in the UK, GFW have done better than TNA in the US both equal. Simple as.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

HEELLoveMachine said:


> Magnus shit on Dixie in his promo, says unlike your boss our boss cares about this business and is not in it just to make money or make herself look good, so yeah I believe TNA will morph into GFW and Dixie has sold the company to Jeff.
> 
> Kongo comes out and beats up Magnus and he and Bobby Roode stomp on him and Roode puts Magnus in a crossface and refuses to let go security comes out.


Sad that GFW bought TNA. Hopefully TNA is still around and Magnus is just a punk who knows people "hate" Dixie so an easy way for him to get over. I mean...how else would an Englishmen get over in the states on the MIC?


----------



## Vic

I still can't understand how you go from 400-600 to fucking 4K+ :lmao, that's an impossible turnaround. Say what you will about Jeff, but he's a hell of a promoter, I wonder if Jerry helped him tbh.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I am excited for this and heartened by the crowd. I love the look of the set up and desperately want them to get on tv.One can never have too much good wrestling to watch.


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

GFW are in the UK next, and the UK will always fill up a place for wrestling so a big crowd there too. Grimsby Auditorium in Lincolnshire and Magnus' hometown of Norwich.


----------



## M_D_Q_

Vic said:


> I still can't understand how you go from 400-600 to fucking 4K+ :lmao, that's an impossible turnaround. Say what you will about Jeff, but he's a hell of a promoter, I wonder if Jerry helped him tbh.


Almost all sales are certainly of the last days, JJ made a amazing job promoting JJ on radios, local TV, etc.
Its fucking amazing.


----------



## Corey

KUSHIDA ended up wrestling some black guy, but I can't recognize who it is. Likely some local indy guy I'd assume.


----------



## kdurantmvp

Jack Evans 187 said:


> KUSHIDA ended up wrestling some black guy, but I can't recognize who it is. Likely some local indy guy I'd assume.


maybe its the angle, but that ring looks enormous


----------



## shandcraig

Im so excited for GFW.This will look really good on tv. 

Please netflix take these pilots. Best option


----------



## Corey

Turns out that black guy is named Virgil E Flynn, a virtual unknown. Big opportunity for the guy, hope he impressed.


----------



## shandcraig

Amazing


----------



## Vic

holy fuck that almost feels full :done.


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

Take a bow Jeff Jarrett, well done.


----------



## richyque

Vic said:


> I still can't understand how you go from 400-600 to fucking 4K+ :lmao, that's an impossible turnaround. Say what you will about Jeff, but he's a hell of a promoter, I wonder if Jerry helped him tbh.


Easy, you leave the doors open and paper the fans in. That arena is next to a huge casino so you put it together.


----------



## The5150

Shocked about the Crowd good job JJ and GFW. However TNA has EC3.


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

It would be best if EC3/Bram/Roode/EY/Eli Drake/Drew Galloway comes to GFW or if TNA just morphs into GFW at this point. I think that is what will happen in this invasion. TNA heels, they lose bye bye.


----------



## M_D_Q_

I saw some photos and even part of the opposite side has people watching. Fuck, just amazing.


----------



## The5150

HEELLoveMachine said:


> It would be best if EC3 comes to GFW or if TNA just morphs into GFW at this point. I think that is what will happen in this invasion. TNA heels, they lose bye bye.


Yep. However the Only guy imo who should beat EC3 for the Belt in AJ Styles.


----------



## Vic

richyque said:


> Easy, you leave the doors open and paper the fans in. That arena is next to a huge casino so you put it together.


Keep making excuses Richy the salt tastes delicious.


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

The5150 said:


> Yep. However the Only guy imo who should beat EC3 for the Belt in AJ Styles.


Or Magnus which seems to be a guy they're building round. New Japan are very awkward to deal with when it comes to booking AJ as they don't want him looking weak at any stage at all.


----------



## Vic

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624806979932831745
:banderas


----------



## MTheBehemoth

HEELLoveMachine said:


> It would be best if EC3/Bram/Roode/EY/Eli Drake/Drew Galloway comes to GFW or if TNA just morphs into GFW at this point. I think that is what will happen in this invasion. TNA heels, they lose bye bye.


And then what? You can't have a roster this big. It never works. You expect GFW to drop their guys?
If a prmotion disappears, a shit ton of guys are bound to disappear with them.


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

MTheBehemoth said:


> And then what? You can't have a roster this big. It never works. You expect GFW to drop their guys?
> If a prmotion disappears, a shit ton of guys are bound to disappear with them.


Cut throat nature of the wrestling business. Jarrett will sign a few up. EC3 especially. The negatives of TNA outweigh the positives unfortunately.


----------



## Vic

Apparently there's a few of kids in the audience (Y).


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

Vic said:


> Apparently there's a few of kids in the audience (Y).


Networks will like that.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

HEELLoveMachine said:


> Cut throat nature of the wrestling business. Jarrett will sign a few up. EC3 especially. The negatives of TNA outweigh the positives unfortunately.


Bateman is almost worthless without his TNA gimmick.


----------



## Vic

HEELLoveMachine said:


> Cut throat nature of the wrestling business. Jarrett will sign a few up. EC3 especially.



Cut throat business :drake1 I can't believe you used that, Jarrett isn't getting rid of his guys just to sign all those people from TNA, at most he's signing Galloway, Bram, and EC3. Roode is alreay signed with them.


----------



## USAUSA1

I seen the full pictures on twitter, doesn't look good but they can move everyone to one side to make it look pack.


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

He can still be EC3, the spoilt bastard. So many people are called Carter, he can go on with it.


----------



## Vic

Those pictures are old, they gated 4K.


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

Vic said:


> Cut throat business :drake1 I can't believe you used that, Jarrett isn't getting rid of his guys just to sign all those people from TNA, at most he's signing Galloway, Bram, and EC3. Roode is alreay signed with them.


Never said he'd sign all of them, you've just emphasised my point. (/ = "or")


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Vic said:


> Cut throat business :drake1 I can't believe you used that, Jarrett isn't getting rid of his guys just to sign all those people from TNA, at most he's signing Galloway, Bram, and EC3. Roode is alreay signed with them.


Roode is under a TNA contract atm (per PWInsider).



HEELLoveMachine said:


> He can still be EC3, the spoilt bastard. So many people are called Carter, he can go on with it.


... That's an awful, bush league idea.

Everything about him is perfect right now - Theme, name, gimmick.


----------



## Vic

No one emphasized anything, I pointed out a fact, Jarrett isn't signing all of the guys you named, I also like how you completely jumped the gun to insulting me :lmao.


----------



## Vic

MTheBehemoth said:


> Roode is under a TNA contract atm (per PWInsider).


Meltzer said Roode is working GFW for the foreseeable future he did the ONO tapings, but he's going to be with GFW moving forward apparently. He is indeed still under TNA contract though.


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

Vic said:


> No one emphasized anything, I pointed out a fact, Jarrett isn't signing all of the guys you named, I also like how you completely jumped the gun to insulting me :lmao.


Yes you did, Jarrett will sign a couple of those guys. You're just repeating what I said, as you've completely misread what I've put.


----------



## Vic

:kobe


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

Stuck for words now like Kobe was in that hotel room?


----------



## Vic

HEELLoveMachine said:


> Stuck for words now like Kobe was in that hotel room?


What the fuck are you even talking about :lmao?


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

I'm waiting for a reply, Jarrett will sign a few of the guys I mentioned (EC3 was a Jarrett signing before he left TNA), I didn't say he'd sign all of them, if he did great, but he won't. You've just emphasized the point I made.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Can we get back on topic please?

Anyways, it's pretty cool to hear that GFW managed to get 4,000 in attendance.

The more wrestling companies the better, and in my opinion, I hope GFW's success continues.*


----------



## Morrison17

so no spoilers?


----------



## MTheBehemoth

HEELLoveMachine said:


> I'm waiting for a reply, Jarrett will sign a few of the guys I mentioned* (EC3 was a Jarrett signing before he left TNA),* I didn't say he'd sign all of them, if he did great, but he won't. You've just emphasized the point I made.


Stop making shit up. Jarrett wasn't even around. Bateman is a 100% Gaburick guy.


----------



## shandcraig

I still think the moment AJ walks into GFW its going to be huge .


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Morrison17 said:


> so no spoilers?


It's all over their Twitter, dude.


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

To recap.

The main picture today was Bobby Roode saying he is going to win the GFW Title so he can go back to Florida and TNA and put it on Dixie Carter's mantelpiece, Magnus comes out shits on Dixie Carter saying his boss cares about the wrestling business unlike Roode's who just wants money and to look good on TV and says he is going to lead GFW into the promise land by winning the title and called Roode's attitude a disgrace, Kongo comes out and attacks Magnus, Roode takes advantage of this and stomps away then slaps a Crossface on Magnus and refuses to let go security comes out.

* Misterioso Jr., Zokre and Phoenix Star defeated Blood Eagle, Steve Pain and Bestia 666

* The Bollywood Boys defeated The Akbars in a pretty boring GFW Tag Team Title tournament match

* Kushida defeated Virgil E. Flynn by submission

* Karen Jarrett comes out but is interrupted by Lei'D Tapa. Christina Von Eerie then defeated Mickie James and Tapa in a Triple Threat GFW Women's Title tournament match

* Jigsaw defeated Sonjay Dutt in a NEX*GEN Title tournament match

* Chael Sonnen comes to the ring for a heel promo and gives Virgil Flynn a chance in the NEX*GEN Title tournament. PJ Black comes out and superkicks Virgil

* Chris Mordetzky (Chris Masters) defeated Brian Myers (Curt Hawkins) in a pretty good Global Title tournament match


----------



> Stop making shit up. Jarrett wasn't even around. Bateman is a 100% Gaburick guy.


Don't insult me. Second of all suggest you read this interview

http://www.alternativenation.net/ex...ure-bound-for-glory-vince-russo-jeff-jarrett/



> Jeff Jarrett was excellent. I say this a lot, I wish I had more time to pick his brain. He was great to me, he was really hands on with my character in it’s initial stages, putting our matches together and ideas and stuff like that. I wish I had more time with him, but again, this is the business. It’s unfortunate, but I had a great time with him. As a veteran who has been around wrestling so long, he’s someone you can learn so much from, I only scratched the surface of picking his brain.


----------



## Vic

HEELLoveMachine said:


> I'm waiting for a reply, Jarrett will sign a few of the guys I mentioned (EC3 was a Jarrett signing before he left TNA), I didn't say he'd sign all of them, if he did great, but he won't. You've just emphasized the point I made.





HEELLoveMachine said:


> *Cut throat nature of the wrestling business. *Jarrett will sign a few up. EC3 especially. The negatives of TNA outweigh the positives unfortunately.


A few is more than three brah.


Back on topic, the production looks good from the Twitter vids.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Roode is using his TNA theme (unlike Mickie, Tapa, etc), confirming that he is still with TNA.


----------



## Vic

Is Eric Young supposed to be at tonight's show or are they holding that off until TNA TV catches up? I mean I guess it doesn't matter if they're caught up or not, considering GFW isn't on TV yet, but still they can hold Young off until the next set. Not that I'm interested in Young whatsoever.


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

Bobby Roode vs Kevin Cross next.


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

Bobby Roode defeats Kevin Cross with a Crippler Crossface to advance in the GFW Title tournament.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624817749085319168


----------



## MTheBehemoth

HEELLoveMachine said:


> Don't insult me. Second of all suggest you read this interview
> 
> http://www.alternativenation.net/ex...ure-bound-for-glory-vince-russo-jeff-jarrett/


1. You said "EC3 was a Jarrett signing before he left TNA", which is a total lie. Quote the part where Bateman tells everyone who got him into TNA (it's Gaburick btw).
2. Alright, alright. He was around long enough (5 minutes?) to give Bateman some pointers backstage, along with Ray, Dreamer, Diamond and a bunch of other vets. Who cares.


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

MTheBehemoth said:


> 1. You said "EC3 was a Jarrett signing before he left TNA", which is a total lie. Quote the part where Bateman tells everyone who got him into TNA (it's Gaburick btw).
> 2. Alright, alright. He was around long enough (5 minutes?) to give Bateman some pointers backstage, along with Ray, Dreamer, Diamond and a bunch of other vets. Who cares.


Well I got that part mixed but Jeff Jarrett is very influential to EC3 so it wouldn't surprise me if he ended up in GFW. Just an opinion. Look can we not talk about TNA anymore, lol.


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

Jeff Jarrett and Bobby Roode promo in the ring right now.


----------



## WBS

Well so much for "bad selling tickets" from the usual suspects... Lol!! 

The production looks really really good! Very happy to see so many people there!


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

Oh my goodness...

"The Bullet Club. Really? WHO GIVES A CRAP ABOUT THE BULLET CLUB?" - Bobby Roode, 7/24/15


----------



## MTheBehemoth

WBS said:


> Well so much for "bad selling tickets" from the usual suspects... Lol!!
> 
> The production looks really really good! Very happy to see so many people there!


Why are you calling the F4W regulars 'The usual suspects'? Weird. And lets wait for Big Dave's report. No need to ignore the papering factor.


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

Roode then just proceeds to verbally tear apart KES, Bullet Club, Shelton Benjamin and other members of the GFW roster.


----------



## Vic

I'd wager somewhere between 500-1.5K possibly being papered, still though.


----------



## Morrison17

MTheBehemoth said:


> It's all over their Twitter, dude.


well, I meant a report, like it's usually with iimpact or smackdown


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

Nick Aldis vs Kongo Kong main event.


----------



## Vic

inb4 Bullet Club becomes the main faces of the invasion :lol.

And what the fuck is up with Jarrett's GFW theme :lmao, doesn't he own "My World"? He's used it dozens of times in the indies, NJPW, and AAA.


----------



## Vic

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624824651739435008
:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Patsrule755

im really hoping GFW gets on netflix that would be a good spot.


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

Nick Aldis defeated Kongo Kong said to be a good match.


----------



## amhlilhaus

Will be interesting to see how all this plays out. It's a hour show so they had about 7 matches or so? With backstage stuff I guess 2 episodes? If gfw and tna stay separate will be very curious to see how they keep both companies strong. Gfw if they are staying separate will need some new guys to the national stage to differentiate themselves.

And if they are still seperate, does this serve as a wake up call for tna? They've got some house shows, along with the annual UK tour lined up?

Bottom line, for me as long as ec3 keeps his gimmick and is booked like the superstar he is I guess I don't care where he wrestles.


----------



## WBS

Vic said:


> I'd wager somewhere between 500-1.5K possibly being papered, still though.


The network won't care about this, so whatever. Their focus is to sell this to a network or a streaming service. 
I can see close to 2000 being paid attendance.


----------



## WBS

MTheBehemoth said:


> Why are you calling the F4W regulars 'The usual suspects'? Weird. And lets wait for Big Dave's report. No need to ignore the papering factor.


Yeah "supposedly, hearing" even "called the arena" from richyque... Lol


----------



## WBS

Vic said:


> inb4 Bullet Club becomes the main faces of the invasion :lol.
> 
> And what the fuck is up with Jarrett's GFW theme :lmao, doesn't he own "My World"? He's used it dozens of times in the indies, NJPW, and AAA.


Yep he owns it.


----------



## Morrison17

so when reports coming about tnas low attendance *W*restling *B*ull *S*hit believes in it 100%, but when it's about GFW papering crowd it's totally not true.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

WBS said:


> Yeah "supposedly, hearing" even "called the arena" from richyque... Lol


Well, like I said, that's what I heard from The Board regulars on Twitter.

And richyque is... is richyque, basically.


----------



## WBS

Morrison17 said:


> so when reports coming about tnas low attendance *W*restling *B*ull *S*hit believes in it 100%, but when it's about GFW papering crowd it's totally not true.


OK, where did I wrote about not believing in crowd being papered in some form... 
C'mon don't get so angry..


----------



## TNA-Raven-TNA

Kongo Kong looks like a pile of shit.


----------



## Vic

Morrison17 said:


> so when reports coming about tnas low attendance *W*restling *B*ull *S*hit believes in it 100%, but when it's about GFW papering crowd it's totally not true.


I can't recall a single person saying they don't believe any of the crowd was papered...everyone was in agreement that at least 1/4 if not more was :drake1.

Edit: Twitter is giving the taping good buzz, thought there was going to be several episodes taped tonight, but I guess Jarrett changed his mind and is taping the bundle at either the next set, or is simply doing three pilots as a look and see, though considering there's several tournaments, one would think he'd have to do a bundle taping. Then again he could be treating this like a trilogy pilot and should he land a TV deal (if he hasn't already), then he can tape while the first three episodes air.


----------



## Bobryderswebcam

richyque said:


> Remeber TNA's very first show in Huntsville drew 5.000 in 2002


3,400


----------



## Vic

Richy overselling TNA again? Color me shocked.


----------



## Bobryderswebcam

Great first house for a first TV taping. Kudos where it's due


----------



## Bobryderswebcam

Vic said:


> I can't recall a single person saying they don't believe any of the crowd was papered...everyone was in agreement that at least 1/4 if not more was :drake1.
> 
> Edit: Twitter is giving the taping good buzz, thought there was going to be several episodes taped tonight, but I guess Jarrett changed his mind and is taping the bundle at either the next set, or is simply doing three pilots as a look and see, though considering there's several tournaments, one would think he'd have to do a bundle taping. Then again he could be treating this like a trilogy pilot and should he land a TV deal (if he hasn't already), then he can tape while the first three episodes air.


I thought they were doing six one hour shows and then a two hour pay off?

Easily would have two hours of TV from last night so ep1 and 2 done right there


----------



## Morrison17

So what we got is TNA feuding with a company that has no tv and may never have it? I guess at next tna tapings we will found out if it's only in GFW or feud will brought up on tna shows too

I am happy for JJ getting around 4k people papered or not, but without TV deal it's all rather pointless.


----------



## TNA is Here

HEELLoveMachine said:


> Roode then just proceeds to verbally tear apart KES, Bullet Club, Shelton Benjamin and other members of the GFW roster.


They are already using Roode better than TNA. It's great to see good old jerk heel Roode again.


----------



## AEA

Holy Shit that crowd.. That's awesome but it has to be papered as fuck :lol still looks great tho. 

The TNA/GFW invasion begins, looking forward to seeing where this goes


----------



## daman077c

For those saying GFW papered fans tonight:

They probably didn't paper. The Orleans, as does a lot of Vegas hotels with arenas/entertainment venues, sells travel/room packages with show tickets. The Orleans had a $50 Hotel/Show package (the arena seats, not those on the floor at ringside) and still does for the August and October dates.


----------



## Vic

$50 for room and a show is a fucking steal, maybe they had a lot of out towners in attendance? Not that uncommon, especially for promotion that's received a fairly decent amount of buzz beforehand.


----------



## S.MACK

Sounds like amazing success, great attendance, lets hope it gets picked up


----------



## dakota5369

i was at the show last night. i dont think it was papered very much. i base this on two things. 1. i was waiting to go in for about 90 minutes. the crowd walking by looked like your stereotypical fans and not people going because it was free. 2. the crowd was really great. they were into it. 


i spent the first show watching from the arena. the second show i was backstage visiting some friends on the card. i hope they do well. everyone likes to shit all over new feds, but it would be nice to have an alternative to wwe and those indy style promotions


----------



## WBS

https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=FN92xJAVWSg

Chael Sonnen's heel promo from Amped tapings


----------



## GhostlyRetro

Sounds like a lot of people showed up and things went off without a hitch, so congratulations to the company and to Jeff for the efforts. Hopefully they can move past this TNA invasion crap and be their own company in time, they really don't need to associate themselves with that nonsense.


----------



## Vic

If Jeff can actually get the "global partners" gimmick going with all of the talent exchange deals then this could be one hell of a ride. Hoping Spike, Netflix, or Hulu picks up GFW.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I so want to see this. I am interested just to see how far they take the TNA angle.Sounds like a promising debut with a very nice crowd. I truly hope this is the start of something permanent.


----------



## amhlilhaus

Vic said:


> If Jeff can actually get the "glord? bal partners" gimmick going with all of the talent exchange deals then this could be one hell of a ride. Hoping Spike, Netflix, or Hulu picks up GFW.


So what would be best for everyone going forward?

Roh getting a 2 hour block on da
lu getting the univision
gfw on spike
tna on wgn


----------



## Cliffy

Pretty much agree except for the last one.

TNA is a rotting corpse that needs to go away


----------



## Smarter Marking

Uhhh yeah I guarantee they did. It's Vegas. Probably had reps walking up to people in their casino as well offering tickets for watching a demonstration and getting added to their mailing list for out of towners.


----------



## shandcraig

So excited for this company. So happy to see Jeff back at it doing it his way as he lost control of TNA early on. 

Who was the guy hosting the show ? he did a very good job and he sounded like daniels but i cant tell for sure. 

This will do well.


----------



## HogansHeroes

amhlilhaus said:


> So what would be best for everyone going forward?
> 
> Roh getting a 2 hour block on da
> lu getting the univision
> gfw on spike
> tna on wgn


All of those are extremely unlikely.


----------



## shandcraig

.....sHeroes said:


> All of those are extremely unlikely.



Honestly people need to think long term and the best option in that respect is hands down netflix. That concept is going to be the stable for how content will be in the future.As now its already what everyone wants and it already has a huge install base. 


So simple easy too. So easy to air special events.


----------



## Mr. Speed

alex1997 said:


> Holy Shit that crowd.. That's awesome but it has to be papered as fuck :lol still looks great tho.
> 
> The TNA/GFW invasion begins, looking forward to seeing where this goes





Smarter Marking said:


> Uhhh yeah I guarantee they did. It's Vegas. Probably had reps walking up to people in their casino as well offering tickets for watching a demonstration and getting added to their mailing list for out of towners.


This is addressed to everyone who keeps accusing GFW of "papering" the show. I realize a lot of you are younger fans and even more are very naive and ignorant of the wrestling business, but all entertainment events have a certain number of comp tickets. As for wrestling and even WWE, yes WWE (gasp) "papers" their crowds. Usually 10-20% if not more. And guess what else, WWE exaggerates the number of people at their shows! Can you believe it??!! Yes the mighty WWE lies! (so only 78,000 fans were at the Silverdome when ..... slammed Andre?? blasphomy!) 

So when you are all jerking it at Monday Night Raw's "capacity crowd" of 15,000. There's actually about 6,000 in attendance, and only about 4,000 actually paid for their tickets. Reality check kids ...

And for everybody trying to drag this GFW show down and act like drawing thousands to Las Vegas isn't a big deal, if it's so damn easy then how come TNA and ROH never did it????


----------



## GhostlyRetro

Being in the event promoting field I can attest to almost every major event I've helped to promote came with a good deal of complimentary tickets. It's just the nature of the business, especially if your doing something new and aren't established yet. WWE used to have "plants" in their audience in the 70's and 80's to cheer and jeer as needed, and many wrestling promotions still do this in todays market, it's needed when your trying to built momentum as an upstart company. 

Anybody who thinks WWE doesn't use complimentary handouts or doesn't fib about their attendance from time to time isn't worth their salt as a fan of the business.


----------



## shandcraig

Loved the crowd Chanting "Global force". It has a powerful vibe to that chant.


----------



## M_D_Q_

Even if half of the tickets were papered the numbers still would be impressive, people thinking that 2000 would be incredible for GFW and now they make 4200, is unbelievable, they made in one night more than ROH in their whole history by a large amount of people.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## shandcraig

I wonder what Tapings will the belts be debuted. I guess possibly the oct 23 one


----------



## Memphis Fan

M_D_Q_ said:


> Even if half of the tickets were papered the numbers still would be impressive, people thinking that 2000 would be incredible for GFW and now they make 4200, is unbelievable, they made in one night more than ROH in their whole history by a large amount of people.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


 The man above just told the crowd was papered . Anyway , ROH largest crowd is 2, 800 , which is large than the amount of tickets that GFW actually sold last night.. It it not the size of the crowd that matters., it is how much money you make that matters . ROH ran an ippv in Baltimore last night. They drew 800 to 900 paid , sold their ippv . will get VOD sales. will get DVD sales , will use the footage on comp DVDS . and will get ad revenue from using the footage on the TV network that they own. I dare say that ROH made a nice chunk a change last night. ROh has business model that makes money , you cannot compare start uo company.GFW to them . ROH is not a money loser , they makes a nice profit for Sinclair.

I glad GFW did well last night . I hope that they generated enough money to cover their cost and a make a profit.


----------



## Corey

People really seemed to be enjoying the Magnus/Kong main event last night going by what I've read and seen on Twitter. Also, going by the results it seems that PJ Black is a heel.


----------



## WBS

Memphis Fan said:


> The man above just told the crowd was papered . Anyway , ROH largest crowd is 2, 800 , which is large than the amount of tickets that GFW actually sold last night.. It it not the size of the crowd that matters., it is how much money you make that matters . ROH ran an ippv in Baltimore last night. They drew 800 to 900 paid , sold their ippv . will get VOD sales. will get DVD sales , will use the footage on comp DVDS . and will get ad revenue from using the footage on the TV network that they own. I dare say that ROH made a nice chunk a change last night. ROh has business model that makes money , you cannot compare start uo company.GFW to them . ROH is not a money loser , they makes a nice profit for Sinclair.
> 
> I glad GFW did well last night . I hope that they generated enough money to cover their cost and a make a profit.


We actually don't how many tickets were sold last night..


----------



## shandcraig

You guys gotta stop arguing over ticket sales seriously. It doesnt matter exactly what the number is and that would be insanely hard to track. 

Vegas sells tickets in so many ways and say every hotel gives tickets away to any single given event or has promos with hotel rooms and they have so many street people promoting tickets. It doesnt matter what the number is.They clearly sold some good tickets and regardless that amount of people showing up and seeing interested and knowing they are going to a wrestling event is big for day 1. 

So you guys need to stop having a hard on for ticket sales and again the comparison to ROH ticket sales is pretty insane. 



Did anyone notice that TNA guys in GFW seemed better then in TNA


----------



## LadPro

*Re: Jeff Jarrett & Jim Ross involved with new wrestling promotion?*



USAUSA1 said:


> Expect too see a lot of Tennessee and Southern guys. Guys like Vordell Walker,Kincaid,Shane Williams with a Chris Masters and Carlito mix in. Basically Crossfire 2.0


Don't sleep on Dustin Starr.

That dude has the it factor.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

So $75,000 in tickets sold? Pretty good. Hopefully money was not lossed. Jarrett said success is based on staying in the gray. So hopefully it was a success for him.


----------



## GhostlyRetro

I compare the situation like this....

Nintendo makes a profit on every Wii U sold despite not selling as many units as Sony and Microsoft's consoles, but Sony and Microsoft actually lose money on every unit sold. Hence why Nintendo runs at a ridiculously high operating profit. 

You don't have to outsell your competitors to beat them, you just have to have a business model that works.


----------



## WBS

WesternFilmGuy said:


> So $75,000 in tickets sold? Pretty good. Hopefully money was not lossed. Jarrett said success is based on staying in the gray. So hopefully it was a success for him.


Where did that number came from?


----------



## amhlilhaus

GhostlyRetro said:


> I compare the situation like this....
> 
> Nintendo makes a profit on every Wii U sold despite not selling as many units as Sony and Microsoft's consoles, but Sony and Microsoft actually lose money on every unit sold. Hence why Nintendo runs at a ridiculously high operating profit.
> 
> You don't have to outsell your competitors to beat them, you just have to have a business model that works.


This is correct. Pwg only draws 400 fans to their shows and it's a all star crew every time. 

I'm guessing that if Jarrett gets a tv deal that with that revenue and some smart house shows he will do fine. It remains to be seen what the core roster will be going forward but my guess is hell always fill the lower card with unknowns and they won't be too expensive so his shows should make him money.


----------



## LaMelo

400 fans? Where do they hold shows?


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

ROH's 8pm showing has been bumped off Destination America ... I wonder.


----------



## Corey

HEELLoveMachine said:


> ROH's 8pm showing has been bumped off Destination America ... I wonder.


Because some Bigfoot show is about to start and I think they were happy enough with the viewers the replay at 11 gets. May get even more viewers now.


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

> Did anyone notice that TNA guys in GFW seemed better then in TNA


Nah. Bobby Roodes first world title run in TNA is pretty untouchable and his best work and with Beer Money. Lets not get ahead of ourselves.


----------



## Corey

So going by this banner on the website, it looks like there may be a completely different talent roster for the next set of tapings:










Very strange that AJ Styles didn't take any bookings that weekend. Nakamura, Okada, and KUSHIDA will all be working ROH the same day and AJ isn't scheduled anywhere. Very odd. It would be pretty cool if GFW would bring in Hirooki Goto. I'm not sure he's ever been in the U.S. to my knowledge. Hopefully they can get Shelton Benjamin for this date too.


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

AJ Styles is very awkward to book because of New Japan. Not allowed to lose or look weak I don't know if that applies whilst he's champion or in general.


----------



## WBS

HEELLoveMachine said:


> AJ Styles is very awkward to book because of New Japan. Not allowed to lose or look weak I don't know if that applies whilst he's champion or in general.


Just when he's the iwgp champion.


----------



## WBS

Jack Evans 187 said:


> So going by this banner on the website, it looks like there may be a completely different talent roster for the next set of tapings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very strange that AJ Styles didn't take any bookings that weekend. Nakamura, Okada, and KUSHIDA will all be working ROH the same day and AJ isn't scheduled anywhere. Very odd. It would be pretty cool if GFW would bring in Hirooki Goto. I'm not sure he's ever been in the U.S. to my knowledge. Hopefully they can get Shelton Benjamin for this date too.


Yep those guys on that banner were announced by Jarrett last night during the show. Benjamin was announced too. 
Let's hope aj styles will be there too!!


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

WBS said:


> Where did that number came from?


2,500 paying attendance(my own estimate) times $30 price per ticket.


Edit: Of course the price for general admission is only $10 so that fucks up my math so much! I could of sworn that I saw $30 on their website a few weeks ago. I will say $35,000 and wait for Meltzer. God knows I need him.


----------



## WBS

Front row tickets are more expensive than general admission's one..


----------



## Vic

Jack Evans 187 said:


> So going by this banner on the website, it looks like there may be a completely different talent roster for the next set of tapings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very strange that AJ Styles didn't take any bookings that weekend. Nakamura, Okada, and KUSHIDA will all be working ROH the same day and AJ isn't scheduled anywhere. Very odd. It would be pretty cool if GFW would bring in Hirooki Goto. I'm not sure he's ever been in the U.S. to my knowledge. Hopefully they can get Shelton Benjamin for this date too.


Jarrett confirmed Benjamin was coming in on Friday, but he didn't say for which taping (did anyone else mark when he said Shelton's name lol?), so I'd imagine he'd be the big draw for the WHC tourney match for August, unless of course by some miracle he booked Styles, Styles vs Benjamin in a WHC tourney match would be fucking awesome. Imagine if he came out with the IWGP belt :done. AJ did say he's open to working GFW if his schedule can be worked out, so I have hope.


----------



## shandcraig

I personally would love a AJ and Bobby Roode feud


----------



## Bobryderswebcam

End of the day a new promotion who has relied on social media for there promotion push picking up them numbers on there first show deserves some respect. Well done Jeff


----------



## Corey




----------



## shandcraig

[/USER]



[/QUOTE]


I dont know what it is but the GFW 6 sided ring looks so much better then the TNA one ever did. Really strange but maybe its just the neon ropes and the right colors of ring banners but it just pops better. 



Also im sure as hell glad they made sure to use a good quality company for lights. So much more important to properly light the ring and such then what the stage set looks like. They will add that stage set shit later so no big deal. 


Also what also stood out to me about this event Is it felt a lot more processional then TNA and it felt more like a real sports entertainment event compared to cheesy wrestling event. Which means your going to get a lot better in ring wrestling with very diverse style and roster plus the entertainment .Which is what he said was his plan to first focus on the in ring then entertainment after.

PS that host of the show is aamzing

Honestly i think this thing is going to blow up. This is exactly what we needed is another true alternative force ha


Links wontwork for some reason


----------



## Hencheman_21

I see AJ being brought in for a special show. As I do not see him working regularly with GFW, at least not right now he will be a special attraction. Like Andre back in the day.


----------



## TheGoodBoy

Of course they did better than ROH has ever done in its entire existence. LOL @ ROH fanboys coming in here to defend ROH and put down GFW's success with its first ever show. Anyhow, at least ROH is still on Destination America at 8 pm...oh wait.


----------



## GhostlyRetro

ROH is fantastic but I'm glad to see this early success for GFW. I just wish they'd separate themselves from TNA so they don't look like they're riding on them to succeed.

GFW has a long way to go.


----------



## USAUSA1

Great visual to shop to networks. Hopefully they get a good deal.


----------



## famicommander

TheGoodBoy said:


> Of course they did better than ROH has ever done in its entire existence. LOL @ ROH fanboys coming in here to defend ROH and put down GFW's success with its first ever show. Anyhow, at least ROH is still on Destination America at 8 pm...oh wait.


ROH currently has TV on Sinclair networks, a syndication deal, a late night cable deal, and free streaming online. Also iPPVs, TV PPVs, video on demand, DVD sales, and constant house show touring.

Where can I watch GFW shows again? Oh right, I can't yet.

I want both promotions to be successful but there's no comparison between the two at this point. GFW has a long way to go before they catch ROH. There's no reason to take shots at either one.


----------



## USAUSA1

Number I am hearing is 1100, roh and tna top that number many of times. Don't put down other promotions while praising gfw.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Good to see more positive notes from this promotion. I also wonder if ROH is being replaced in primetime with GFW :fingerscrossed*

*I DVR ROH from FOX anyway.*



Jack Evans 187 said:


> People really seemed to be enjoying the Magnus/Kong main event last night going by what I've read and seen on Twitter. Also, going by the results it seems that PJ Black is a heel.


*Glad to hear it, at the live event I attended they were so damn rude to Kongo Kong whole match calling him names and being so ignorant to him in general, it was a nice match I thought. PJ was a heel along with Sanada at that show too and teamed in a losing effort to Bullet Club.

Not sure if every one here read the spoilers for the tapings so far so putting this in tags



Spoiler: Women's Title



I see Mickie is already out of the women's tournament which is a shock because she would be the perfect pick for first women's champ promoting wise with her popularity. But I hope they have Taeler Hendrix or Cristina Von Eerie get it then.


*


----------



## Corey

I wish some people would've filmed on their phone at the last tripleshot. I'd love to see Magnus/Kong, Magnus/Ciampa, or Gargano/Young pop up on Youtube sometime... Sadly I don't think that's gonna happen.


----------



## LaMelo

GFW to Destination America would be Awesome!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

USAUSA1 said:


> Great visual to shop to networks. Hopefully they get a good deal.


You are right. It's all about the visuals and GFW really put their best foot forward and hit it out of the park. I really am hopeful that this finds its way onto my tv viewing schedule. :fingerscrossed


----------



## shandcraig

Based off the footage from fans the energy seemed really good and it honestly already felt like this was an established company with a regular show in the middle of a already made story line haha


----------



## Vic

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *Good to see more positive notes from this promotion. I also wonder if ROH is being replaced in primetime with GFW :fingerscrossed*
> 
> *I DVR ROH from FOX anyway.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Glad to hear it, at the live event I attended they were so damn rude to Kongo Kong whole match calling him names and being so ignorant to him in general, it was a nice match I thought. PJ was a heel along with Sanada at that show too and teamed in a losing effort to Bullet Club.
> 
> Not sure if every one here read the spoilers for the tapings so far so putting this in tags
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Women's Title
> 
> 
> 
> I see Mickie is already out of the women's tournament which is a shock because she would be the perfect pick for first women's champ promoting wise with her popularity. But I hope they have Taeler Hendrix or Cristina Von Eerie get it then.
> 
> 
> *


While I agree about Mickie winning in terms of a business choice, having fresh or moderately recognized names be the inarguable is the right move for them recognition wise and avoids early "LOLGFW" word of mouth. That's where TNA fucked up, instantly putting the belts on former WWE/WCW/ECW guys almost as soon as they came in.


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

Why do people feel the need to put down ROH/TNA and other promotions when praising GFW?

People are such brand whores.


----------



## Vic

I wasn't putting down TNA, I was stating a fact, putting belts on guys who were barely anything in WWE/ECW/WCW is where TNA fucked, it's where any company would fuck up. And that's completely where the LOLTNA shit originated from, though there's been examples to the contrary where some of these guys weren't given a chance to shine in those companies.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Vic said:


> While I agree about Mickie winning in terms of a business choice, having fresh or moderately recognized names be the inarguable is the right move for them recognition wise and avoids early "LOLGFW" word of mouth. That's where TNA fucked up, instantly putting the belts on former WWE/WCW/ECW guys almost as soon as they came in.


Their first world champion will be either Roode (TNA guy) or, most likely, Magnus (former TNA guy).

They don't even have any 'GFW guys' on the upper card.


----------



## Vic

MTheBehemoth said:


> Their first world champion will be either Roode (TNA guy) or, most likely, Magnus (former TNA guy).
> 
> They don't even have any 'GFW guys' on the upper card.


Eh, Masters is likely getting the title, from what I understand he's one of the few guys signed exclusively to them.


----------



## WBS

Who's a "gfw guy"?..


----------



## M_D_Q_

Roode is above all a Jarrett guy and a incredible worker, he would be great as first GFW champion,


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MTheBehemoth

WBS said:


> Who's a "gfw guy"?..


Someone absolutely new to the US TV audience (Kong, whoever lost to Roode) or someone who never had any real chance (Myers).

GFW went with established TNA/WWE names.



M_D_Q_ said:


> Roode is above all a Jarrett guy and a incredible worker, he would be great as first GFW champion,
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


What the hell is a 'Jarrett guy'? Television makes you a star. TNA TV, in Roode's case.


----------



## Vic

I wouldn't call Masters established at all, he never won a title in WWE, and only had that one main event push that ended before getting off the ground good & the Masterlock Challenge.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Ehh. Not so sure about that. There's a reason why everyone on the net calls him 'Masters'. And he's still using his Master Lock finish, which is essentially his WWE gimmick. 

But I'd go with him as their 1st champion. The last thing they need right now, when almost everything about them screams TNA, is a TNA guy as their 1st world champion.


----------



## Vic

Amazing.


----------



## TNA is Here

Ted said:


> GFW to Destination America would be Awesome!


I think it would suck. I have not been impressed by DA's wrestling coverage so far. It would be better if they go on Spike or Fox 2 or something.


----------



## TNA is Here

shandcraig said:


> You guys gotta stop arguing over ticket sales seriously. It doesnt matter exactly what the number is and that would be insanely hard to track.
> 
> Vegas sells tickets in so many ways and say every hotel gives tickets away to any single given event or has promos with hotel rooms and they have so many street people promoting tickets. It doesnt matter what the number is.They clearly sold some good tickets and regardless that amount of people showing up and seeing interested and knowing they are going to a wrestling event is big for day 1.
> 
> So you guys need to stop having a hard on for ticket sales and again the comparison to ROH ticket sales is pretty insane.
> 
> 
> *Did anyone notice that TNA guys in GFW seemed better then in TNA*


It's all about the change of scenery for a guy like Roode for example. That was the advantages back in the day when there was many wrestling territories. When a guy was burned at some place, he would go to somewhere else and he was completely refreshed. Nowadays you have guys that stay too long in TNA and the WWE and they lose their passion for the sport cause at the end of the day the bookers have no more ideas what to do with them. And sooner than later, they start to turn them into main event jobbers.

Roode for instance had done everything he could in TNA and it's over for him at the top while in GFW, he comes in as a sort invading force, he got to insult a whole roster. It's a whole new role for him, a new angle and it's all the doctor ordered.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

I wonder how long the matches will be in the future. Will it be a "wrestling" show with 20 minute main events or just throwaway main events that take up 10 minutes?

I am interested in the format.


----------



## GhostlyRetro

Putting the belt on Masterson would 've horrific. He holds no credibility as a championship competitor and the fans wouldn't take to him as champion. They need to select someone who can pass as a legit world title holder, someone who can main event and put on a great performance. Don't be WWE's trashcan, GFW....


----------



## GhostlyRetro

WesternFilmGuy said:


> I wonder how long the matches will be in the future. Will it be a "wrestling" show with 20 minute main events or just throwaway main events that take up 10 minutes?
> 
> I am interested in the format.


If all they're going to have is television with no special events or PPV until they're established than they'd have to put their best matches on and have legit main events. No "pro wrestling" fans would want to watch a promotion that presents their product as "throwaway", and if they did than they're definitely in for a treat if they turn on WWE for "sports entertainment". 

*Barf*


----------



## shandcraig

GhostlyRetro said:


> If all they're going to have is television with no special events or PPV until they're established than they'd have to put their best matches on and have legit main events. No "pro wrestling" fans would want to watch a promotion that presents their product as "throwaway", and if they did than they're definitely in for a treat if they turn on WWE for "sports entertainment".
> 
> *Barf*



which with all the talk he said about media being on netflix and moving to that sorta of formula. Im hoping he manages to sign with them. Imagine how easily he could have special events along side weekly show on netflix.


Personally id like a wrestling company to move away from sunday and focus on making big events special on Saturday again.


----------



## TheRealFunkman

Wow that live taping looks great! lots of energy.


Masters should be the first title winner


----------



## amhlilhaus

TheRealFunkman said:


> Wow that live taping looks great! lots of energy.
> 
> 
> Masters should be the first title winner


It will be Roode or magnus, and they will build a couple of guys like masters so he will look legit beating a former national star.


----------



## AlphaDigma

I cannot wait for this to finally air! I am so pumped for GFW!


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

Vic said:


> Eh, Masters is likely getting the title, from what I understand he's one of the few guys signed exclusively to them.


I would do Maguns and Roode first though due to the fact people see them as main event stars and people still see Masters as wwe flop, so they need to time to bulid him for me. Having former national world champions is key for GFW to get off the ground.


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

This just happened, I won't say anything else.



Spoiler: GFW


----------



## AlphaDigma

OH MY GOD! I CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!


----------



## shandcraig

HEELLoveMachine said:


> This just happened, I won't say anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: gfw
> 
> 
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CK9GBCLVAAAVN54.jpg[/img[/spoiler][/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> How is it that the TNA ring doesnt look nearly as nice or as big as the GFW ring. I guess the right colors can make all the difference.
> 
> I really feel like Jeff has possibly bought TNA and this is not just a working agreement. I mean he just strickly takes talent from promotions and doesnt get involved in storylines so this is weird. Again this will not benefit TNA what so ever but will for GFW with having the talent.
> 
> 
> Either way if its nothing more then storyline then ok but if that is the case i really hope GFW is not on DA.


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

Yeah I think Jarrett has bought the company and will morph into GFW, and I don't give a fuck about the ring, pointless critique really.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Damn, shandcraig turned heel on teh black ropes 


And it's pretty obvious at this point that Dixie ain't gonna sell it to Jeff. I can see her selling TNA's remains if things are gonna go the way they're going, but not to Jeff.


----------



## shandcraig

MTheBehemoth said:


> Damn, shandcraig turned heel on teh black ropes
> 
> 
> And it's pretty obvious at this point that Dixie ain't gonna sell it to Jeff. I can see her selling TNA's remains if things are gonna go the way they're going, but not to Jeff.




Then in that point from TNA perspective this is absolutely pointless. You can say all you want but this is not going to do a dam thing for TNA. 

haha i do love the black ropes for sure way more then any red or blue. But neon green is pretty different and it really stands out and pops and you hardly ever see a promotion use that style neon.


----------



## M_D_Q_

MTheBehemoth said:


> Damn, shandcraig turned heel on teh black ropes
> 
> 
> And it's pretty obvious at this point that Dixie ain't gonna sell it to Jeff. I can see her selling TNA's remains if things are gonna go the way they're going, but not to Jeff.



He already has 25 ou 35%, I can see Dixie parents selling the rest, not Dixie of course, but she isnt the owner of the money.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## shandcraig

My only worry is if this would to be true would he just be taking over TNA and keeping the staff. I dont like that as i feel he needs to start from the ground up mainly when it comes to the structure and office workers creative cheifs ect. 


Also it wouldnt be good if he just took the entire TNA roster and slabbed it ontop of GFW brand. 

I was impressed with the few videos i saw of the first GFW tapping from vegas and it felt entirely different from TNA.Also to be honesty it almost felt more professional


----------



## Corey

So... what's actually going on in that picture? :lol

EDIT: Just read the Impact spoilers. What in the actual fuck? :lmao


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

shandcraig said:


> My only worry is if this would to be true would he just be taking over TNA and keeping the staff. I dont like that as i feel he needs to start from the ground up mainly when it comes to the structure and office workers creative cheifs ect.
> 
> 
> Also it wouldnt be good if he just took the entire TNA roster and slabbed it ontop of GFW brand.
> 
> I was impressed with the few videos i saw of the first GFW tapping from vegas and it felt entirely different from TNA.Also to be honesty it almost felt more professional


TNA's first shows in Huntsville/Nashille had better live production than GFW did. How can something look professional on a VINE video? Please explain.










See.


----------



## WBS

About gfw - tna merger :

Jarrett actually said a week ago that they were in discussion with tna about the kotm title and that various things could have happened, possibly a joint show. 
So I still don't see, as of now, tna being sold to Jarrett. Just a working agreement.


----------



## WBS

HEELLoveMachine said:


> TNA's first shows in Huntsville/Nashille had better live production than GFW did. How can something look professional on a VINE video? Please explain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See.


Vine video? 

However they lost money with those first tna shows..


----------



## Vic

Yeah it's a working agreement, GFW will do fine on it's own and Jarrett doesn't need TNA's ownership, just the talent exchange as we saw on Friday.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

I think a TNAGFW merger will kill national wrestling for fans.


Hopefully this storyline ends soon. With Roode saying GFW isn't a real company........I have a feeling this storyline is going to be drawn out and I will be sick of it like the A&8s.


----------



## shandcraig

To HEELOVE my dam phone won't let me quote sometimes. 

Anyways I never said production that's not what makes a company professional.otherwise you could say ufc I'd not preosdional because they don't have any stage at all.

Yes the production was great at the start of tna and yes to be honest I felt it was more professional then now. Ironicly it was the short time tna was acutely ran by Jeff jarrett until he basically lost control to dixie.

Anyways i said it felt more professional Because it did and the host of the show nailed it and it just had a more sport presence in a legit way then tna. I still love tna but I feel that love is nearing but we all know the show continues to come off as a carny show.i will watch them till the end

Look I don't wanna get into a tna comparison battle. I've watched every tna show since day one and sadly the company is not the same. A good company finds a path and contues that. That hasn't happened for a long time


It's just my opinion about gfw and I think jeff has a good vision for it.it felt right


----------



## GhostlyRetro

My question is this: Why does GFW seem to want to be TNA 2.0 instead of separating itself from other companies and becoming it's own thing? The last thing GFW should want is to be seen as a "me too" promotion, they should be trying to distance themselves from TNA and try standing on their own and building their own credibility.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

TNA was always about signing old has beens and pushing them to make a quick buck. If GFW does that with the likes of Steiner, RVD, you name it then you can definitively say that GFW is TNA2.0.


----------



## WBS

But, as of now, they're not doing this.


----------



## Bobryderswebcam

Here the is the a video from the takings filmed off the the big screen should give an indication how it will come across on TV



Spoiler: contains spoilers so beware



https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5NXHLbypg9c


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

WBS said:


> But, as of now, they're not doing this.


Depends how much money Sadler and that country dude give Jarrett....Jarrett may show his true colors after getting a tv deal. Hopefully not though.


----------



## S.MACK

WesternFilmGuy said:


> I think a TNAGFW merger will kill national wrestling for fans.


out of interest why do you think this?


----------



## AEA

For those asking, why would Jarrett want to go into business with TNA and do this storyline/angle that they are currently taping? Why not? I mean for Jarrett, its his company publicity and excess to talent like Roode and EY and for TNA. It gives them an opportunity to try and create some buzz, boost the rating and try stay on DA.

It makes business sense to both sides.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

S.MACK said:


> out of interest why do you think this?


Instead of 2 decent size promotions, we will have one that is living off the dead corpse of the other.


----------



## shandcraig

WesternFilmGuy said:


> Instead of 2 decent size promotions, we will have one that is living off the dead corpse of the other.




I disagree in my opinion. I feel as a fan of TNA from day 1 at this point sadly to say is never going to grow up. TNA is no longer a decent size and is nothing more then a free studio weekly wrestling event. I still love them and will always watch but the reality is its hit a wall and if you dont change and grow it tents to get bland. Nothing significant is happening anymore. 

I feel from my view that GFW has a huge chance at becoming big. Its super early stages but the vision of what he wants is acutely big and i think many fans have been wanting this for a long time. This is almost how it used to be in the old days when wrestling was huge then everything changed. 


The format is very good and can easily work. The brand itself is already better then TNA at this point for acutely having an identity.

We got amazing talent all over the world and i love the idea of a company acutely utilizing that concept having a global roster and this company is going to give so many people chances. I love how he said its a wrestling company first and instead of fully scripted cheesy storylines you will get stories in reality of each one. And then we will get the entertainment value after. Which is good to have but shouldnt be the focus.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

shandcraig said:


> I disagree in my opinion. I feel as a fan of TNA from day 1 at this point sadly to say is never going to grow up. TNA is no longer a decent size and is nothing more then a free studio weekly wrestling event. I still love them and will always watch but the reality is its hit a wall and if you dont change and grow it tents to get bland. Nothing significant is happening anymore.
> 
> I feel from my view that GFW has a huge chance at becoming big. Its super early stages but the vision of what he wants is acutely big and i think many fans have been wanting this for a long time. This is almost how it used to be in the old days when wrestling was huge then everything changed.
> 
> 
> The format is very good and can easily work. The brand itself is already better then TNA at this point for acutely having an identity.


TNA is available in 120+ countries including the biggest sports network in India. They are a decent size. If that isn't decent size I don't know what is. They have been free for 6 of the last 10 years. That is just what they do. I wouldn't be surprised if 8 million people watch TNA each week all over the world.

And I am sorry to say that the GFW brand isn't really better especially when the brand will be promoted during TNA than on their own show. How can you grow a brand invading another company? Doesn't seem too smart.


----------



## shandcraig

WesternFilmGuy said:


> TNA is available in 120+ countries including the biggest sports network in India. They are a decent size. If that isn't decent size I don't know what is. They have been free for 6 of the last 10 years. That is just what they do. I wouldn't be surprised if 8 million people watch TNA each week all over the world.
> 
> And I am sorry to say that the GFW brand isn't really better especially when the brand will be promoted during TNA than on their own show. How can you grow a brand invading another company? Doesn't seem too smart.



the storty is lame but the point is Jeff is doing it to take talent which is very important. Otherwise if not that then ther is a lot more to this story then just a storyline for GFW. He maybe has bought TNA who knows.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

shandcraig said:


> the storty is lame but the point is Jeff is doing it to take talent which is very important. Otherwise if not that then ther is a lot more to this story then just a storyline for GFW. He maybe has bought TNA who knows.


That was m whole point..... I don't want him to buy TNA. I'd rather him grow GFW to be on TNA's level so fans can have more options....


----------



## Mindy_Macready

WesternFilmGuy said:


> That was m whole point..... I don't want him to buy TNA. I'd rather him grow GFW to be on TNA's level so fans can have more options....


It would be stupid for Jeff to buy TNA because he made TNA fold the first time, Like what you said we need more options


----------



## amhlilhaus

Mindy_Macready said:


> WesternFilmGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was m whole point..... I don't want him to buy TNA. I'd rather him grow GFW to be on TNA's level so fans can have more options....
> 
> 
> 
> It would be stupid for Jeff to buy TNA because he made TNA fold the first time, Like what you said we need more options
Click to expand...

I agree. Gfw and tna and roh hopefully can provide a viable alternative to the talents to make a living and give the fans variety from wwe.

I'd throw lu in there too if they get another season and can become profitable


----------



## shandcraig

I guess we cant post spoilers here but if anyone wants all your questions answered,They finally are from the 

Spoilers - 8 days of Impact, ONO and Xplosion kicks off tonight forum under the TNA section



PS


I would rather one much larger scale company growing then 2 companies staying afloat and not gaining to much ground.


----------



## USAUSA1

I know how this will end. Smh


----------



## DGenerationMC




----------



## LaMelo

Wow!


----------



## shandcraig

Ted said:


> Wow!




Are you wowing over the spoilers


----------



## WBS

I'm sure not going to watch any of this tna vs gfw stuff.


----------



## Memphis Fan

WesternFilmGuy said:


> TNA is available in 120+ countries including the biggest sports network in India. They are a decent size. If that isn't decent size I don't know what is. They have been free for 6 of the last 10 years. That is just what they do. I wouldn't be surprised if 8 million people watch TNA each week all over the world.
> 
> And I am sorry to say that the GFW brand isn't really better especially when the brand will be promoted during TNA than on their own show. How can you grow a brand invading another company? Doesn't seem too smart.


 At this point TNA is just A TV show , not a full time wrestling promotion . TNA does not tour , so they were force to release most of their talent . If there is no touring business , the talent cannot make a living. Not much of a wrestling business.

Jarrett is providing talent to TNA so they can film a TV show . Jarrett is just making a quick buck and getting so PR for his start up business. I would imagine that Jarrett's group of the WWE will end buying the remains of TNA in the near future. I am just guessing that the WWE would buy the tapes on the cheap.


----------



## Vic

So judging by how involved they are with the invasion being taped right now, we can pretty much figure that Masters, Black, Lee, Myers, and Magnus are one of the few signed exclusively to GFW.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

Memphis Fan said:


> At this point TNA is just A TV show , not a full time wrestling promotion . TNA does not tour , so they were force to release most of their talent . If there is no touring business , the talent cannot make a living. Not much of a wrestling business.


Do I care how much talent is making? I will answer that: No. They could be working for free and I wouldn't give a fuck as it has no importance in my entertainment. I don't watch EC3 vs Kurt Angle and think, "HM...this sucks because Kurt is making way less than WWE,and EC3 was higher paid in NXT".

It seems they still have a better roster than GFW, IMO, so what does that say about GFW.


----------



## Vic

That's the thing though, it's YOUR OPINION, so it doesn't say anything really.


----------



## WBS

https://instagram.com/p/5uq2VSCTxr/

Sonnen and Cyrus


----------



## heyman deciple

WBS said:


> https://instagram.com/p/5uq2VSCTxr/
> 
> Sonnen and Cyrus


Was I the only expecting a picture of Don Callis and Chael


----------



## shandcraig

WBS said:


> https://instagram.com/p/5uq2VSCTxr/
> 
> Sonnen and Cyrus




So is that a shot someone took of the filming footage as they start to edit the show.


Also is that how they anounce the show up above the crowd like that,If so that is acutely really sweet and more sports like loveeee it


Honestly i love this acutely sports style to this company.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

I love GFW! Can't wait to watch AMPED!


----------



## Corey

Trevor Lee & Andrew Everett have been added to the October 30th show in the UK. Don't think I ever saw that posted in here, but pretty awesome news.


----------



## WBS

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9Yt_so1rKY4

Video promo for August tapings


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8ikm0aUhaMI
15 minutes highlights from the Las Vegas show!


----------



## Corey

Watching that video really makes me wanna see some of the tapings... and hey Candice LeRae! August 21st should be a great day for wrasslin fans. ROH in Philly with New Japan stars and GFW in Vegas with everyone else. :lol


----------



## AEA

Apparently Wwe have a meeting scheduled with Chael :-/


----------



## WBS

alex1997 said:


> Apparently Wwe have a meeting scheduled with Chael :-/


Who reported this?


----------



## AEA

WBS said:


> Who reported this?


http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...edly-meeting-with-current-gfw-personality-at/

Original source is from the observer newsletter but I saw it here


----------



## WBS

Actual quote :

Chael Sonnen was said to be meeting with Michael Cole on 8/11, when Smackdown tapes in Portland, OR. This was set up by Canyon Ceman and Gerald Brisco. Of course anything with Sonnen involved is open to interpretation, given the reports he talked about with meetings with WWE in San Jose, and he was there, and met with people, but it was nothing formal.


----------



## dakota5369

here was Lei'D Tapa backstage at the Vegas GFW card.


----------



## shandcraig

I like these sports type interviews. Sure it might be rough around the edges but that's how it is when athletes are interviewed in the back. But to be honest I kind of like the style it's a little different so it's nice to see something in that direction and we'll see how it works out compared to just doing the same formula.


So far it doesn't feel like tna at all


----------



## Cliffy

If wwe hires him jeffs going to have to edit him out of the shows.


----------



## shandcraig

Omg wwe would kill his character.what he's doing now is really good and his long time future would work so much better in gfw as the company is goin for that sports style but still with character .hopefully it's not true


----------



## SHIRLEY

WBS said:


> Actual quote :
> 
> Chael Sonnen was said to be meeting with Michael Cole on 8/11, when Smackdown tapes in Portland, OR. This was set up by Canyon Ceman and Gerald Brisco. Of course anything with Sonnen involved is open to interpretation, given the reports he talked about with meetings with WWE in San Jose, and he was there, and met with people, but it was nothing formal.


Chael wizzerking everyone as always


----------



## Vic

Tbf, I don't blame Chael for looking for other places to work, because GFW isn't a gurantee.


----------



## M_D_Q_

GFW really need to step up on themes aparently.


----------



## shandcraig

M_D_Q_ said:


> GFW really need to step up on themes aparently.




like peoples entrance theme songs ?


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

I want country music themes. Hopefully Jarrett's partner can help with the music.


----------



## M_D_Q_

shandcraig said:


> like peoples entrance theme songs ?



Yes, all that are on the highlights video are fucking generic.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SHIRLEY

WesternFilmGuy said:


> I want country music themes. Hopefully Jarrett's partner can help with the music.


----------



## Corey

Can't forget that this show is in two weeks.


----------



## Mister Sinister

Cliffy B said:


> If wwe hires him jeffs going to have to edit him out of the shows.


Back when he was originally released from UFC, Chael said that the WWE were not interested, but if TNA contacted him then the WWE were interested in keeping him away from them. The same can obviously be said of GFW now.

JJ won't have to edit him out because his appearances/work with GFW has taken place before a WWE contract signing. I don't think he will sign with WWE unless GFW fails to get a tv deal (at which point, WWE will no longer feel threatened and my not use him).


----------



## shandcraig

Why would wwe be threatened by tns or gfw .sounds like he's making this up .wwe doesn't need him and the poteinal to do his thing in gfw is huge


----------



## Corey

Someone filmed the show from 6/20 in Jackson, TN and uploaded it on Dailymotion. Haven't watched it yet myself, but they took the time to add commentary live at the show. Pretty cool. 

http://www.dailymotion.com/playlist/x40zwk_steve-allen1_gfw/1#video=x2vqlod

Jimmy Rave vs. Sonjay Dutt
Chuck Taylor vs. Jigsaw
Lei'd Tapa vs. Thea Trinidad
The Hot Shots vs. PJ Black & Andrew Everett
Doc Gallows vs. Luke Hawx
Shelton Benjamin vs. Chris Masters

Someone also grouped the videos together and uploaded it on XWT, so you can also download there if you aren't a Dailymotion fan.


----------



## LaMelo

Hopefully they are done with TNA now.


----------



## richyque

As previously reported, Global Force Wrestling taped five one-hour shows in Las Vegas. The shows were attended by about 3,000 fans but most were comp (free) tickets. There were said to be stacks of free tickets available at The Orleans Hotel for anyone wanted to attend.





source: prowrestlingscoops.com


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

Screw Scoops! You hater!

They probably got a good paying crowd.


----------



## Corey

I wonder if that report will actually defer people in the area from buying tickets. I mean, if it were me, I'd just show up that night looking for all the free ones.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Cherry Bomb would look all the more awesome if she were to add the GFW Women's title to that accessory collection. Not sure if shes in this tournament but she had an awesome match at the Erie show with T Hendrix. *


----------



## WBS

According to Meltzer, Jarrett sold the shows to the Orleans Arena and it was up to them to promote and sell it to the people. That's why the hotel was giving free tickets to their clients. So gfw has made money, no matter how many were the paid people. We'll see if the buzz created by the first show will help selling more tickets for August 21th..


----------



## richyque

WBS said:


> According to Meltzer, Jarrett sold the shows to the Orleans Arena and it was up to them to promote and sell it to the people. That's why the hotel was giving free tickets to their clients. So gfw has made money, no matter how many were the paid people. We'll see if the buzz created by the first show will help selling more tickets for August 21th..


Well according to meltzer> The 7/24 Global Force Wrestling TV tapings at The Orleans Hotel in Las Vegas last week drew an estimated 3,000 fans. A "vast majority" of the tickets were described as being comps according to a new report this week by Dave Meltzer. Stacks of free tickets were also described as being available to anyone at the hotel.

Source: The Wrestling Observer Newsletter


----------



## WBS

richyque said:


> Well according to meltzer> The 7/24 Global Force Wrestling TV tapings at The Orleans Hotel in Las Vegas last week drew an estimated 3,000 fans. A "vast majority" of the tickets were described as being comps according to a new report this week by Dave Meltzer. Stacks of free tickets were also described as being available to anyone at the hotel.
> 
> Source: The Wrestling Observer Newsletter


Already reported and discussed... So?

Here it is :

After more than a year of announcements, a successful international PPV show with no follow-up, and several weeks worth of live events drawing small crowds, the big moment for Jeff Jarrett’s Global Force Wrestling took place on 7/24 with its first TV taping at The Orleans Arena in Las Vegas.

Just the idea of it is strange, as Jarrett has no television deals in place. There has never been a promotion that taped pilots and was successful in then selling the shows in the past. Some taped shows and bought air time, and quickly went out of business as that model didn’t work. There have been networks that have commissioned pilots of a wrestling show, and then picked the show up themselves, but that’s a different animal. There is also the question of international pick-ups, as TNA survives partially off its international deals. But international deals aren’t easy these days, since New Japan has very little international clearance outside of the U.S. and a few Asian countries, and ROH has no international clearances.

With a skeleton crew of wrestlers and staff, Jarrett taped five one-hour television shows and announced another set of tapings on 8/21 in the same building. He also has a third show set for October. With baseball season over, GFW has nothing on its scheduled after that third taping.

Jarrett sold the show to The Orleans Hotel, which promoted it. There were about 3,000 fans in attendance, but the vast majority were comps. One person noted to us that there were stacks of free tickets available to anyone at the hotel.

GFW and TNA are in a working agreement, to the point that Jarrett is now the authority figure on Impact wrestling after tapings this past week. There was some TNA talent at this taping, who noted being thrilled to work in front of a crowd this large. There was a lot of the talent from this crew that flew from Las Vegas to Orlando to be the GFW talent at Impact for the TNA vs. GFW feud.

The key members of the crew included Jarrett and Scott D’Amore, who were pretty much running the creative end, along with Sonjay Dutt. Brandon Baxter and Chael Sonnen were there, as was John Piermarini, a former WWE writer. This week, they announced Kevin Nash is now a part of the GWF roster, so I guess they’ll have him make appearances at some of the minor league shows. It would be hilarious if he comes back to TNA as a GWF guy on so many levels.

The announcer hyped the crowd to chant Global Force at the start of the tapings. All of the crowd was put on the opposite side of the hard camera, so in shooting only in one direction, a crowd of 3,000 would in theory look like 6,000, so for television purposes, it looked good, and I was told the lighting was very professional. The show was done in a six-sided ring.

The show opened with P.J. Black pinning Seiya Sanada in a first round match for the Next-Gen (X Division) championship with a springboard 450.

Bobby Roode came out next, with his TNA music. The crowd popped big for him. He immediately said that he wasn’t a GWF wrestler, but a TNA wrestler. This led to a “Dixie sucks” chant. He said that he was the longest reigning TNA champion in history, longer than Jeff Hardy, Sting, Kurt Angle or Jarrett. He said he was mad because Jarrett came to TNA and took the King of the Mountain title, and that TNA should have that title so he is coming to take the GFW world title in the tournament as revenge.

It should be noted that Roode and Eric Young, who have been working GFW dates, are two of Jarrett’s best friends in TNA. There are a lot of people working these shows more as favors to Jarrett because the money offers aren’t there. But in the long run, it’s noted that friends can only do friends favors for a period of time. Nick Aldis (Magnus) came out next, saying this isn’t TNA, it’s GFW and he’s part of the force. As he did his promo, Kongo Kong attacked Aldis and gave him a Samoan drop. Roode then put Aldis in a crossface, establishing Aldis as a top face for the promotion.

Next was a Lucha Libre match with Misterioso Jr. & Zokre & Phoenix Star (Southern California regulars) beat Blood Eagle & Bestia 666 (the son of Damian 666) & Steve Pain. Crowd was really into this one with all the hot spots and dives.

A guy named Harry Maxwell sang the national anthem, and then got attacked by two Arabs, who called themselves The Akbars and said they were after the tag team title. Next was the Bollywood Boyz, a tag team from India that danced as their gimmick, with two female dancers. The match was not good, with the Bollywood Boyz winning.

In probably the best match of the night, Kushida, the IWGP jr. champion, beat Virgil Flynn, who is really small. Flynn in a Southern California based indie wrestler. Both looked great. Kushida won with the hoverboard lock (Kimura).

Karen Jarrett then came out in her role as this group’s Stephanie McMahon, saying that she was announcing tournament matches for the GFW women’s title.

Le’D Tapa came out with a manager, Royal Red. Red was mad that all the advertising for the show was based around Mickie James and not Tapa. Karen Jarrett then said to Tapa that unlike her, she doesn’t need her husband to do her walking. So I guess that establishes that Red is her husband. Tapa, James and Christina Von Eerie worked a three-way. Even though James is the biggest star, Von Eerie got the biggest reaction, as she was announced as being from Reno. Von Eeerie pinned Tapa to win. The match wasn’t very good.

Jigsaw pinned Dutt in another Next Gen tournament match. Some cool spots. Both guys got mild reactions.

Sonnen came out next for an interview, as a heel. He told everyone to shut up and then called out Flynn. Sonnen also cut a promo on Phil Baroni, who was sitting at ringside. Baroni has been wrestling for the local Future Stars of Wrestling promotion. Sonnen was introduced as the GFW analyst, the MMA legend and the ESPN superstar. He came out as a heel insulting fans, and got great heat from his first sentence as he told the people to be quiet so he can do what he’s been paid tens of thousands of dollars to do. He looked at Baroni and called him Phil the Jabroni , and that he must have gotten ringside seats because he knew someone who comped him his tickets and teased the idea of a match with Baroni at the next tapings. He also said that Flynn would be in the Next Gen tournament. P.J. Black (Justin Gabriel) came out and congratulated Flynn for taking Kushida to the limit and they shook hands. Then Black laid out Flynn with a superkick. He left. Sonnen then left the ring and stepped on a prone Flynn on the way out.

In a match in the GFW title tournament, Chris Mordetzky (Masters) beat Brian Myers with the Master lock.

Reno Scum (Adam Thornstowe & Luster the Legend) beat Los Luchas (Phoenix Star & Zokre) in the tag team tournament. Reno Scum looked good here.

Roode beat Kevin Kross of the local Future Stars of Wrestling promotion in a GFW title tournament match. Roode won with the crossface. Match was nothing special.

Jeff Jarrett came out to a big reaction. Fans were chanting “Thank you Jeff.” He plugged the company’s partnership with The Orleans, and announced that at the next show on 8/21, they would have Shelton Benjamin, The Killer Elite Squad (Davey Boy Smith Jr. & Lance Archer) and The Bullet Club (Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows). Roode then came out and buried the entire roster saying this was a two-cent company, and that nobody knows or gives a crap about Benjamin, the Killer Elite Squad or The Bullet Club. Jarrett then announced that Roode would face Eric Young in the next round of the title tournament on 8/21.

Henry Maxwell, who debuted singing the national anthem and getting beaten up by the Arab heels, came back out. Now he’s a heel manager, announcing his best friend, Kongo Kong.

The final match at the taping was Aldis vs. Kong. Maxwell stole the show, and kind of overdid it because at different times he took the focus of the match away from the wrestlers instead of using his actions to put more heat on the match. Kong was very athletic for a guy who looked out of shape. After a missed moonsault by Kong, Aldis won with a power bomb.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

So...they sold it to the arena? In other words they made the same money as if there was 500 people there? That sucks and is a stupid business model.

At least we know there will be 2,500+ for 15+ episodes....who cares if they went the TNA Orlando route.


----------



## WBS

WesternFilmGuy said:


> So...they sold it to the arena? In other words they made the same money as if there was 500 people there? That sucks and is a stupid business model.
> 
> At least we know there will be 2,500+ for 15+ episodes....who cares if they went the TNA Orlando route.


What matters is that the company gained money, so they'll not have a problem to pay they workers....


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

Great! I am glad Joe Random can get his money. He earned it.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*GO SHELTON*


----------



## Mr. Socko

How no company yet has properly capitalized on making Benjamin the world champion he was born to be is beyond me.

A guy as impressive looking as that holding your title whilst being able to do what he can do athletically and inring is money waiting to be printed in my opinion.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

Wrestling's link to racism throughout history?


----------



## WBS

Mr. Socko said:


> How no company yet has properly capitalized on making Benjamin the world champion he was born to be is beyond me.
> 
> A guy as impressive looking as that holding your title whilst being able to do what he can do athletically and inring is money waiting to be printed in my opinion.


He still is committed to noah so I don't see him winning the big title in gfw wrestling. Not yet at least.

It's going to be Magnus or Roode in my opinion.


----------



## amhlilhaus

WBS said:


> Mr. Socko said:
> 
> 
> 
> How no company yet has properly capitalized on making Benjamin the world champion he was born to be is beyond me.
> 
> A guy as impressive looking as that holding your title whilst being able to do what he can do athletically and inring is money waiting to be printed in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> He still is committed to noah so I don't see him winning the big title in gfw wrestling. Not yet at least.
> 
> It's going to be Magnus or Roode in my opinion.
Click to expand...

Magnus or roode, and they will build some challengers for the title so when a gfw guy wins it they will have some home made guys ready to go for it.

Hoping they get their tv deal so we can see what they'll do.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

> Baroni has been wrestling for the local Future Stars of Wrestling promotion. Sonnen was introduced as the GFW analyst, the MMA legend and the ESPN superstar. He came out as a heel insulting fans, and got great heat from his first sentence as he told the people to be quiet so he can do what he’s been paid tens of thousands of dollars to do. He looked at Baroni and called him Phil the Jabroni , and that he must have gotten ringside seats because he knew someone who comped him his tickets and teased the idea of a match with Baroni at the next tapings


Haha, just realized that is the MMA guy who called out CM Punk. Didn't know he had ambitions to be a wrestler. Sonnen would destroy him in MMA and pro wrestling.

However, I don't want to see that match. Would look like shit... probably trying to pull of a fixed "shoot".


----------



## Corey

Mr. Socko said:


> How no company yet has properly capitalized on making Benjamin the world champion he was born to be is beyond me.
> 
> A guy as impressive looking as that holding your title whilst being able to do what he can do athletically and inring is money waiting to be printed in my opinion.


I've always thought he was pretty terrible on the mic. haha. That probably has something to do with it, but yeah, all the natural god given talent you could ask for.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Mr. Socko said:


> How no company yet has properly capitalized on making Benjamin the world champion he was born to be is beyond me.
> 
> A guy as impressive looking as that holding your title whilst being able to do what he can do athletically and inring is money waiting to be printed in my opinion.


I lost a lot of faith in Benjamin after watching his ROH run. Very disappointing. Yes that was as a tag wrestler, but the very few singles matches he had were nothing special. Early on it seemed quite obvious Haas was thrilled to be in ROH whereas Shelton really struggled. Perhaps he is just better suited to TV wrestling though. Sadly I think Shelton is best utilized as a mid to upper midcarder. Lacks the "total package" and no one other feature of his is great enough to make up for that.


----------



## LaMelo

Benjamin could be like Jay Lethal.


----------



## Corey

Ted said:


> Benjamin could be like Jay Lethal.


Think that could work if they got him a serious mouthpiece as a manager. He could just simply talk about how genetically gifted he is as an athlete and how superior he is to the rest of the roster and his manager could do all the other talking.  Probably won't happen with Roode, Masters, and EY as top heels though. Probably stick him with Magnus in the top face category.


----------



## WBS

Magnus announced that Noam Doar will be at the UK shows!

This is real!


----------



## Corey

Damn, big announcement there. Not far from his hometown in Cameron, so it sounds like a win-win on both parts. Hardy & Nash should definitely be able to draw a good turnout. Be even better for them if he was healthy enough to wrestle.

EDIT: Just read that Hardy is actually _replacing_ Nash due to scheduling conflicts. Still works out either way.


----------



## Vic

GFW already using Hardy better in NC :lmao.


----------



## richyque

Vic said:


> GFW already using Hardy better in NC :lmao.


Thank god dixie is helping JJ out cause without the TNA guys the GFW roster is full of no names and dare i say wwe lower carders.




You guys forget who owns all the shares to both companies now. :x



WesternFilmGuy said:


> So...they sold it to the arena? In other words they made the same money as if there was 500 people there? That sucks and is a stupid business model.
> 
> At least we know there will be 2,500+ for 15+ episodes....who cares if they went the TNA Orlando route.


Whats funny is that a few GFW fans swore up and down that these shows were not papered and i was called a bullshitter, turns out my 400 ticket sold was correct and they indeed papered the living hell out of that arena.


----------



## Vic

richyque said:


> Thank god dixie is helping JJ out cause without the TNA guys the GFW roster is full of no names and dare i say wwe lower carders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys forget who owns all the shares to both companies now. :x


Yeah, because I'm sure the TNA guys are why they drew about 4K :kobe.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

richyque said:


> Whats funny is that a few GFW fans swore up and down that these shows were not papered and i was called a bullshitter, turns out my 400 ticket sold was correct and they indeed papered the living hell out of that arena.


Hopefully TNA papers BFG! I want 10,000!


----------



## richyque

Vic said:


> Yeah, because I'm sure the TNA guys are why they drew about 4K :kobe.


Na, the free tickets were what was the draw on that friday night. meltzer said it was 3.000 also.


----------



## Beatles123

GFW accomplishes something

TNA fans get mad.

Why?


----------



## Vic

richyque said:


> Na, the free tickets were what was the draw on that friday night. meltzer said it was 3.000 also.


They still gated $75k, who cares if half the show was papered?


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

That's only richy. I said I don't care about the papered tickets because we are guaranteed 15ish episodes in front of 2,500+ fans


----------



## richyque

Beatles123 said:


> GFW accomplishes something
> 
> TNA fans get mad.
> 
> Why?


^ look what the troll dragged in, lol. im going out after this.

How are TNA fans mad when most of the gfw look and feel is TNA,


----------



## Beatles123

A troll? me? I may not agree with TNA as a company, but it's no worse than the posts you make. If I'm a troll there are are way bigger ones than i am.

I dunno, why ARE they then? Because you seem like you get mad at any post thatdoesn't support TNA.


----------



## WBS

richyque said:


> Whats funny is that a few GFW fans swore up and down that these shows were not papered and i was called a bullshitter, turns out my 400 ticket sold was correct and they indeed papered the living hell out of that arena.


In fact no one stated that the show was not papered. You still are full of it..



Beatles123 said:


> GFW accomplishes something
> 
> TNA fans get mad.
> 
> Why?


They're are pretty frustrated with their beloved company, so putting down gfw makes them feel better. We should support them.


----------



## amhlilhaus

Why are people promotion whores? There's only 4 us promotions on tv besides wwe, which is a huge pile of shit 90 percent of the time. People who are true fans, ie watching other promotions should support them. The more support, the more work and pay and maybe great wrestlers like Steen and black don't go wwe.

I want every one to suceed and have a different feel and flavor. Better for all of us.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

Who is a promotion whore?

I think Richyque wants GFW to succeed but seeing that only 20% paid for their tickets is worrisome.

Wish GFW would just go the traditional route and build themselves up instead of pretending they are bigger than they are. Creates false perceptions. Not many companies last without building up a stable fan base.

Can't wait for Amped though! Will be awesome seeing that crowd cheering/booing Bobby Roode!


----------



## Deadman's Hand

Beatles123 said:


> GFW accomplishes something
> 
> TNA fans get mad.
> 
> Why?


*Please don't generalize fans.

I'm a TNA fan, and I'm happy for GFW.*


----------



## Corey

I think TNA fucking sucks these days, but I'd love to support GFW and see how the company goes. The more variety the better here in the states. As folks have said, there's no need to generalize wrestling fans based on what company they like unless they're completely blinded by it and think said company can do no wrong. Then they're just ridiculous.


----------



## richyque

Don't get me wrong im pulling for GFW to succeed but how's the next tv tapings supposed to sell any tickets when they know there will be free tickets at the Orleans hotel for free?



Jack Evans 187 said:


> I think TNA fucking sucks these days, but I'd love to support GFW and see how the company goes. The more variety the better here in the states. As folks have said, there's no need to generalize wrestling fans based on what company they like unless they're completely blinded by it and think said company can do no wrong. Then they're just ridiculous.


I tune in to watch ROH every single week since its been on des america and i also tried to turn some friends on to it but they all say the same thing and that's roh is treacherously boring, for me its becoming a chore to tune in every week.


----------



## Corey

^^^ Completely understand your point on view on ROH. Rarely do their TV shows feature must watch content, unfortunately. Roster just isn't broad enough right now.



richyque said:


> Don't get me wrong im pulling for GFW to succeed but how's the next tv tapings supposed to sell any tickets when they know there will be free tickets at the Orleans hotel for free?


Sounds like what I said...



Jack Evans 187 said:


> I wonder if that report will actually defer people in the area from buying tickets. I mean, if it were me, I'd just show up that night looking for all the free ones.


Maybe they tighten up on the free tickets because of growing popularity? Maybe they're selling more tickets already because of the positive publicity from the first set of tapings? Idk


----------



## richyque

Jack Evans 187 said:


> ^^^ Completely understand your point on view on ROH. Rarely do their TV shows feature must watch content, unfortunately. Roster just isn't broad enough right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like what I said...
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they tighten up on the free tickets because of growing popularity? Maybe they're selling more tickets already because of the positive publicity from the first set of tapings? Idk




Lol, jack evans needs to be in TNA, GFW or ROH. loved his work in wrestling society x back in the day.


----------



## Corey

richyque said:


> Lol, jack evans needs to be in TNA, GFW or ROH. loved his work in wrestling society x back in the day.


I'm fine with him in LU for his American work. His style fits right in and he's not quite the wrestler that he used to be when I was 14 years old and a big fan of his. :lol He can flip around and shit though.


----------



## KayfabeWrestling

GFW truly needs to stand on its own and distance themselves from TNA as soon as possible because they're odd partnership with them makes it seem and feel like its one company promoting two brands. TNA isn't profitable as a company and is trying up good talent that could move on to bigger OR more creative pastures but instead they're wasting away in TNA, which is a company going nowhere fast. 

GFW needs to do its thing and avoid TNA at all cost and hope people don't see them as a "me too" property.


----------



## M_D_Q_

Mr. Socko said:


> I want every promotion to succeed. I wanted TNA to succeed for until about the end of 2013. The fact is TNA is never going to do so as they have little to no momentum, a toxic brand and some of the worst people behind the scenes in wrestling today.
> 
> Their position in the market eats into the market share of everyone else as very few people have time to watch every wrestling program and keeps brilliant talents such as EC3, Hardy, Bram, Galloway, Drake etc. from achieving their potential.
> 
> The sooner TNA is gone the better for the rest of the industry in America in my opinion. Their dwindling popularity is only going to turn off networks from featuring wrestling as they see TNA as a sinking ship and feel the industry as a whole is doomed.
> 
> When TNA was the only alternative in American Pro Wrestling I supported them through thick and thin because I firmly believe that competition is what makes wrestling great. Fortunately right now we are blessed to be in a situation where there are several very viable alternatives to the WWE. TNA's presence in this marketplace is detrimental to the health of these other companies. I don't want TNA to cannibalise the market of and take down any of these fledgling companies on their way out.
> 
> The sooner the Carter family decide "enough is enough" and tell Dixie to stop losing their money, the better for the wrestling industry.
> 
> EDIT: I'd like to add that I understand TNA going out of business would cause a lot of financial hardship for those involved in the company and I am sorry if I have offended anyone with my remarks. I do however honestly believe that the wrestling industry as a whole in the long term would be better off without TNA.



TNA can die... The day that any company has the much of international deals in the world that they have.
I dont know how american feel abou TNA in the USA with so much PW in TV, but TNA is the only federation besides WWE on TV right now and with exception of some weeks of WCW with months of delay in 96 in all times here in my country. They really show a alternative of PW amd create new fans every week.
I hope GFW will be on this place someday, but for now TNA is the only real intermational federation.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## richyque

M_D_Q_ said:


> TNA can die... The day that any company has the much of international deals in the world that they have.
> I dont know how american feel abou TNA in the USA with so much PW in TV, but TNA is the only federation besides WWE on TV right now and with exception of some weeks of WCW with months of delay in 96 in all times here in my country. They really show a alternative of PW amd create new fans every week.
> I hope GFW will be on this place someday, but for now TNA is the only real intermational federation.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App





The international market for TNA is healthy, it's only the americans that are stuck on watching wwe and nothing else.


----------



## Corey

richyque said:


> The international market for TNA is healthy, it's only the americans that are stuck on watching wwe and nothing else.


Well I wouldn't go _that_ far. Most older casual fans will likely stick to WWE and nothing else because it's all they know, but Lucha Underground has gained quite the little following as of late and ROH's popularity is constantly growing. If you give a quality product that's a truly decent alternative to WWE, people will watch. 

I don't wanna try and sound like I'm hating on TNA, but they've had SO many fucking chances to succeed or just simply thrive and I just can't even bother to care about what they do these days. I watch virtually all styles of wrestling throughout the world and I can't even sit through an edition of Impact without wanting to turn the channel or think that I'm wasting my time.

I wholeheartedly hope GFW learns from the mistakes TNA has made and turns them into being a successful company or just simply one that yearns to survive and better themselves rather than just exist.


----------



## The5150

GFW is legit when they get a TV/Streaming Deal imo


----------



## WBS

Last Thursday was a very sad day for pro wrestling fans,.as well as Ultimate Fighting Championship (UFC) women's bantamweight champion Ronda Rousey, after news spread that WWE Hall of Famer."Rowdy" Roddy Piper passed away at the age of 61.

Piper had long been known as the one of the greatest villains in pro wrestling history and was the antagonist to Hulk Hogan's mega-popular protagonist during the mid-80s when the wrestling promotion was known as WWF and soaring in popularity.

The "Rowdy" heel could draw heat from a crowd like no other and had been making cameo appearances since retiring from in-ring action in 2005. Prior to his death, Piper was going to appear alongside former UFC title contender Chael Sonnen, who made a career out of.adding pro wrestling shtick to his game.

Sonnen and Piper were expected to have a meeting of the minds in Jeff Jarrett's new promotion, Global Force Wrestling (GFW). The retired fighter.recently signed to serve as analyst with the organization and made his debut at GFW: "Amped," which taped for television back on July 24, 2015.

In the video above, Sonnen spoke to Mike Straka from Louder Noise -- a new Rock Music Lifestyle channel launching later this year -- to explain how it was going to go down.

"He [Jarrett] just got a commitment from Piper last night that Piper and I would work his next show in Las Vegas and do a reenactment of ‘Piper's Pit.' After we did one, Piper would pass the torch to me and then I would take over the ‘Piper's Pit.' Under what name, I'm not totally sure. Real close connection right there, particularly time-wise."

In more ways than one.

Sonnen had a pre-existing relationship with the Piper family thanks to "Rowdy's" son, Colt Toombs, who trained mixed martial arts (MMA) with "The American Gangster" at Team Quest from 2008-2010. Piper, who succumbed to cardiac arrest in his home in Hollywood, Calif.,.is survived by his wife and four children.

http://www.mmamania.com/2015/8/4/90...t=chorus&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter


----------



## amhlilhaus

Pro wrestling is on the verge of being really good, or going down the shitter. Every day that goes by without gfw, lu and tna without tv deals is agony. Gfw most of all. We know the deal with tna and lu. Tna has blown so many chances it's not funny. LU is the greatest wrestling show since the Monday night wars, but is a money pit.

Gfw though, intrigues me. Sure they have a lot of tna guys, but what's intriguing about it is how they would repackage them. What kind of flavor they'd present. How will their show come across? We've seen what the others could do, what can gfw do? I want to see it.


----------



## Gorgeous

To be honest,GFW is as poor as ROH.I have huge respect for Jeff Jarrett,but he was very very lazy.He created GFW in april 2014 and he wasn't able to sign a tv deal in one fucking year.They have 3-4 episodes taped but NO TELEVISION.


----------



## shandcraig

I'm still hoping they sign with netflix.long term that's the best option .whoever signs with them first will have a long future


----------



## WBS

Photo from TV production, by Kevin Sullivan. The lightenings by Bandit Lites look really cool!


----------



## Vic

Gorgeous said:


> To be honest,GFW is as poor as ROH.I have huge respect for Jeff Jarrett,but he was very very lazy.He created GFW in april 2014 and he wasn't able to sign a tv deal in one fucking year.They have 3-4 episodes taped but NO TELEVISION.


You can't make a TV deal appear in thin air, if you think the fact that Jarrett hasn't been able to obtain one is due to "him being lazy", I feel truly sorry for you & your perception of the industry.


----------



## WBS

Trevor Lee, Andrew Everett, Phoenix Star and Zokre announced for the August 21st TV Tapings!


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

Looks like a good mixed roster. Hopefully they can announce a tv deal at the tapings or something. Anything longer and they would kind of be out of date come the storyline on Destination America.


----------



## WBS

I don't believe that they will be following what has happened in the latest tna tapings. But we'll see.


----------



## Corey

WBS said:


> Trevor Lee, Andrew Everett, Phoenix Star and Zokre announced for the August 21st TV Tapings!


:mark:



Mr. Socko said:


> Why'd they have a match over something so worthless? :evil


:lmao

Short post ftw!


----------



## WBS

Since njpw has sent much of its champions to roh on the same night , I don't expect more talents besides the Bullet Club and kes from them.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Their 1st world champion will be Magnus. It's pretty obvious. TNA spoilers, GFW spoilers, UK dates, Roode's TNA contract - pretty much everything points out at him.



The5150 said:


> GFW is legit when they get a TV/Streaming Deal imo


So is any other promotion in the world. However, if you follow the newz - things are looking rather bleak for TNA/GFW/LU's TV deals.


----------



## Even Flow

Ok. I've had to delete several posts & edit several too, because this thread seems to be going off-topic a lot the last page or so.

This thread is to only discuss GFW. If you want to discuss TNA, WWE, NXT etc then do it in the relevant sections please. If you're not here to discuss GFW then don't come into this thread.


----------



## Corey

Since we discussed it a while back, I do wanna say that ROH booked Hirooki Goto for their August 21st tapings in Philly, so there's now no possible way of Jarrett bringing in any of New Japan's singles champions for the show. Not that it's that a big of deal. Still has a pretty loaded talent roster for that night already.


----------



## Mr. Speed

WBS said:


> I don't believe that they will be following what has happened in the latest tna tapings. But we'll see.


For the love of God I hope not. They'd be smartest to ignore it happened and deny they are even the same people when TNA airs these shows. Talk about the most disappointing ending possible. GFW reduced to a gang of heels on the level of Aces and Eights, losing the big match, failing to win TNA, and then being gone along with any chance of Jeff Jarrett taking over TNA and taking their TV slot. All along it really was just a lame invasion angle and nothing more.:frown2:


----------



## WBS

Mi


Mr. Speed said:


> For the love of God I hope not. They'd be smartest to ignore it happened and deny they are even the same people when TNA airs these shows. Talk about the most disappointing ending possible. GFW reduced to a gang of heels on the level of Aces and Eights, losing the big match, failing to win TNA, and then being gone along with any chance of Jeff Jarrett taking over TNA and taking their TV slot. All along it really was just a lame invasion angle and nothing more.:frown2:


Yeah that's why I believe that all that has happened in tna will not be followed by gfw in Las Vegas. At least, that's what I'm praying for!


Virgil E Flynn, who wrestled KUSHIDA in July, announced for the 21st tapings.


----------



## BoogieWoogie

WBS said:


> Trevor Lee, Andrew Everett, Phoenix Star and Zokre announced for the August 21st TV Tapings!



Phoenix Star, is that the love child of Fenix and Sexy Star???


----------



## AEA

BoogieWoogie said:


> Phoenix Star, is that the love child of Fenix and Sexy Star???


:lmao

Edit: They've announced a 4 tickets for $40 deal for the 21st August tapings.


----------



## WBS

From the latest won :

Here are some more notes from Jeff Jarrett's GFW tapings in Las Vegas on 7/24. Overall, the show was very enjoyable, whether you were or weren't a wrestling fan. There was a large UFC contingent at the show and many of them aren't big fans but they all enjoyed it. The two guys who came across the most like stars to those there were Chael Sonnen, more than anyone, and Jeff Jarrett. Sonnen walked out and the people treated him like he was a superstar and his interview style and body language translated great into pro wrestling, particularly as a heel when he was walking out of the ring and he "accidentally" stepped on a fallen Virgil Flynn. He was described as coming across more like a star than just about everyone in WWE, as well short of a Dwayne Johnson level star. Much of what he did was impromptu but Jeff Jarrett was raving about it, such as the challenge to Phil Baroni which was just something he came up with on his own when he heard Baroni was in the front row, and not a planned angle by Jarrett to set up a match. The other big star was heel manager Henry Maxwell, who did a Jim Cornette type gimmick and also got raves for his work. The best in-ring performer, with no surprise, was Kushida. The lighting and set up looked completely professional, many steps up from ROH or TNA.

By looking at aj's schedule, he has nothing for August 21st, so he could be available, but he's booked to wrestle in ROH on October 23rd.. So he won't be on the final night for sure. Damn shame. At this point it's a strong possibility that aj would not appear in Las Vegas at all..


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

Jeff Hardy will be at a GFW event in North Carolina, sources say

"Global Force Wrestling announced that Jeff Hardy will appear at the August 14 event in Winston-Salem, North Carolina at BB&T Ballpark. Hardy is replacing the previously advertised Kevin Nash. "

Prowerestling.net


----------



## WBS

Officially announced days ago


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

Didn't see it on here. It was announced 3 days ago.


----------



## shandcraig

I noticed on this weeks episode of TNA Austin Aries said to Roode don't look at this as a good bye. Look at is as a I will see you down the road. 

Wonder if that's some kinda hint he will be heading to GFW.


----------



## Memphis Fan

shandcraig said:


> I noticed on this weeks episode of TNA Austin Aries said to Roode don't look at this as a good bye. Look at is as a I will see you down the road.
> 
> Wonder if that's some kinda hint he will be heading to GFW.


 I think everyone in TNA is going somewhere , Either GFW , WWE or ROH .


----------



## WBS

At this point I don't think we're going to see Aries in gfw wrestling anytime soon.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

Good. I don't want him in the Nex*Gen division. He's above it.


----------



## WBS

Lol, you're a good laughing time provider!

Graphic for the women match up


----------



## Even Flow

Von Eerie and Mickie being in the same ring should be awesome, but not too sure about Tapa. Don't remember her much from TNA.


----------



## Jaysfromnyc

WBS said:


> At this point I don't think we're going to see Aries in gfw wrestling anytime soon.


I'm also shocked that James Storm has yet to be linked with GFW.


----------



## Mindy_Macready

Jaysfromnyc said:


> I'm also shocked that James Storm has yet to be linked with GFW.


I bet James is waiting for WWE to give him offer before being link to GFW


----------



## Corey

This guy in the 2nd row recorded a bunch of footage from the tapings. Don't recall seeing this posted in here.


----------



## TerraRising

This better be GFW's commentary team


----------



## WBS

TerraRising said:


> This better be GFW's commentary team


What is this??


----------



## Riddle101

TerraRising said:


> This better be GFW's commentary team


Taz is horrible on commentary now, has been for years. As for Jim Ross, he's great and all but I wonder if his age would have an effect on his commentating abilities.


----------



## WBS

I don't think JR is really needed in these days. I mean, it was a good deal for gfw to have him on a special occasion such as doing commmentary for WK9 last year, but i don't think it makes sense spending many many money on him for a regular tv show.


----------



## fenixdrago

WBS said:


> I don't think JR is really needed in these days. I mean, it was a good deal for gfw to have him on a special occasion such as doing commmentary for WK9 last year, but i don't think it makes sense spending many many money on him for a regular tv show.



All he will do is complain about how these people can't tell a story in their matches.


----------



## xerxesXXI

fenixdrago said:


> All he will do is complain about how these people can't tell a story in their matches.



And he'll talk about wwe all fucking night like he did during wrestle kingdom


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

I want Psycho Circus in GFW. Who is coming over from AAA at the next tapings?


----------



## amhlilhaus

WesternFilmGuy said:


> I want Psycho Circus in GFW. Who is coming over from AAA at the next tapings?


Do they get aaa guys? With aaa partners with lucha underground could they send guys to another fed?


----------



## Corey

I believe Phoenix Star & Zokre are the only lucha guys that are gonna be on the next tapings. Last time they had like 4 more but I don't recall any of their names or if they were from AAA.


----------



## USAUSA1

Gfw and AAA relationship seems non existent at this point. It's basically AAA using Jeff Jarrett two times a year and that's it.


----------



## Cliffy

Jeff should have paired up with CMLL anyways. The AAA guys are overexposed and it would make things with NJPW a lot easier.


----------



## xsw

GWF might have a deal with AAA or later with CMLL or whatever, but they still have to pay for the talent to show up, main AAA and CMLL guys are doing good money which is out of JJ's pocket if he wants them to be opening show performers and pay them accordingly. They could get Argos or Soul Rocker, but they would still have to fly them in, so bringing in people from LA is probably better for budget reasons.


----------



## Corey

Trevor Lee vs. Andrew Everett this weekend in Winston-Salem. Probably a match that North Carolina wrestling fans have seen 30 times, but oh well. Was hoping they'd be teaming up.


----------



## WBS

Cliff Compton is coming back for this Friday's show!
On the show will also work Peter Kassa, Vordell Walker, Jason Kincaid. 
Tessa Blanchard vs Tapa 

Plus :

RIDGEROCK ENTERTAINMENT, GLOBAL FORCE WRESTLING TEAM UP TO PROMOTE THE MASKED SAINT THE MOVIE’S STAR BRETT GRANSTAFF AND JEFF JARRETT WILL LEAD A TRIBUTE TO THE LATE “ROWDY” RODDY PIPER

NASHVILLE, Tenn. (August 12, 2015) – Ridgerock Entertainment Group and Global Force Wrestling have teamed up for events to promote the Jan. 8, 2016, theatrical release of THE MASKED SAINT (Freestyle Releasing). The joint agreement will showcase the film’s commitment to the integrity of professional wrestling and focus on family entertainment. This coincides with the mission of GFW, which has brought new excitement and true family entertainment to the world of professional wrestling. This exciting partnership will be kicked off during GFW’s second TV taping at the Orleans Arena in Las Vegas on Friday, Aug. 21 .

“We are honored to be working with the filmmakers of THE MASKED SAINT,” said Jeff Jarrett, GFW founder and CEO. “Wrestling fans around the nation will enjoy this movie not only for its action-packed content, but also for the ‘fighting for justice’ message it portrays. We can’t wait to introduce them to this great movie.

“Roddy was scheduled to join us for the August show at the Orleans. In fact, I had spoken with him the day before he passed. He was a great friend and a great entertainer, and I was deeply saddened by the shocking news.”

A family-oriented action biopic inspired by true events, THE MASKED SAINT is written by Scott Crowell and Brett Granstaff, directed by Warren P. Sonoda, produced by Cliff McDowell, co-produced by David Anselmo and executive produced by Gary Granstaff and Joe Sisto. The movie stars Brett Granstaff (Vice) as Christopher ‘The Saint’ Samuels, Lara Jean Chorostecki (Hannibal), Oscar and Emmy nominee Diahann Carroll (“Grey’s Anatomy,” White Collar) who won a Golden Globe for her performance in “Julia,” Patrick McKenna (“The Red Green Show”), James Preston Rogers (Pixels) and features the late Pro Wrestling Hall of Famer “Rowdy” Roddy Piper in his last confirmed theatrical release.

“We are thrilled to partner with the high-energy, fan-friendly brand of GFW,” says Gary Granstaff, vice president at Ridgerock Entertainment Group. “We couldn’t think of a better way to debut our movie to the millions of wrestling fans than with the help of Jeff Jarrett, a true wrestling legend and his organization.”

For ticket information to the Aug. 21 show, go to: http://www.orleansarena.com/event-calendar/global-force-wrestling.


----------



## WBS

Two matches set for next Amped tapings


----------



## Corey

Daaaaaamn, heavyweight tag battle right there!


----------



## WBS

From the latest won :

Jeff Jarrett is reported to be back in at least preliminary talks with New Japan about PPVs. Most likely this would be for the Tokyo Dome show. Jarrett had talked with AAA about doing TripleMania, which I’m sure he’s probably doing cartwheels about today about not getting the deal, as AAA decided to handle it on their own. To his credit, Jarrett did a fantastic job of working the Internet and with Kevin Sullivan and Jim Ross in producing great videos that led to last year’s show being profitable and well as a home run of a show. There is a chance to do better this year if they can work out a deal to start promoting it on AXS TV. A major negative is that if it is the Dome show, 1/4 is a Monday this year as opposed to a Sunday, so you don’t have the traditional Sunday 8 p.m. time slot that works, and going live, it’s an all-nighter on a work night.


----------



## Corey

More match announced for the Amped tapings:


























Roode vs. Young, is that heel vs. heel?


----------



## WBS

I believe so... 

Looking forward to seeing Lee vs Flynn!


GFW sent us the following.

Global Force Wrestling's Grand Slam Tour heads to Winston-Salem, NC this Friday night and "The Charismatic Enigma" Jeff Hardy will be making a special appearance. Tickets start at just $10.

VIP Meet and Greet line-up (starts at 5:30pm)
Nick Aldis (formerly Magnus)
Tessa Blanchard
Sonjay Dutt
Andrew Everett
PJ Black (formerly Justin Gabriel)
Cliff Compton

The card:
Sonjay Dutt v PJ Black
Brad Attitude/Vordell Walker/Peter Kassa v Ali Akbar/Cliff Compton/Jason Kincaid
Lei’D Tapa v Tessa Blanchard
Bravado Brothers v Washington Bullets
Andrew Everett v Trevor Lee
Nick Aldis (formerly Magnus) v Lance Hoyt

Tickets start at just $10
$49 tickets include VIP meet and greet with food and beverages included.
$40 tickets include VIP meet and greet.

For ticket information please visit.http://www.globalforcewrestling.com


----------



## shandcraig

I love the sport feel to it and love the idea of having the flag behind what country your from 
Cool move.

That style element with story being told through each person and then extra entrainment after that is smart but mainly focus in the ring.which ti be honest was sorta the style of wcw .more focused on the ring and characters then entertainment. 

Looks good


----------



## LaMelo

So are they done with TNA?


----------



## WBS

I hope so.


----------



## amhlilhaus

Are they done?

Without tv, yes they are. 

I think Jeff knows exactly what it'll take to run a succesful company nowadays. Knows exactly what he can get his core group of guys signed for and how much his tv production costs are. It seems encouraging that they're running so many house shows, that will help get guys more money and bring in more to the company.

Everyone wants tna and gfw to be seperate, and they are, it's just I think if they have a loose partnership it can only help both. It'd be great if some of the bigger names can do both shows tv for instance. They just need to have an understanding on where on the card to book that wrestler and it could work. Just keep a couple of core guys brand specific and what does it matter if Bobby Roode for example hasn't been seen in tna for 6 months and shows up challenging ec3 for the title if Bobby has been in gfw main eventing.

It seems obvious both shows will have a different feel to them. There's only so many built up non wwe stars, tna and gfw should share them ad they build new ones.


----------



## Memphis Fan

Does anyone know if GFW is going to sign talent to contracts or just pay per appearance ? If they don't sign a core group of talent to contracts they will left open to talent raids . WWE , NJPW , AAA , LU and ROH can just cherry pick talents from GFW at will if they don 't lock down their talent. It will be hard to build a brand if you don't have 10 to 12 talents locked up to be the core of the roster.


----------



## Corey

Full card has been announced for the tapings. Some really interesting stuff here:

** NEX*GEN Title Tournament Round 1:* Andrew Everett vs. TJP
* *NEX*GEN Title Tournament Round 1:* Trevor Lee vs. Virgil Flynn
** TAG TEAM Title Tournament Round 1:* Cielo Misterioso vs. Tease N Sleaze (Kenny King and Joey Ryan)
* *TAG TEAM Title Tournament Round 1:* Bullet Club (Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows) vs. Killer Elite Squad (Lance Hoyt and Davey Boy Smith Jr.)
* *WOMENS Title Tournament Round 1:* Candice LeRae vs. “Bullet Babe” Amber Gallows v Katarina Waters
* *GLOBAL CHAMPIONSHIP Round 1:* Shelton Benjamin vs. JR Kratos
* *GLOBAL CHAMPIONSHIP Round 1:* Bobby Roode vs. Eric Young
* *GLOBAL CHAMPIONSHIP Semi-Final:* Chris Mordetzky (formerly Chris Masters) vs. Nick Aldis (formerly Magnus)
* PJ Black (formerly Justin Gabriel) and The Akbars vs. Sonjay Dutt and Los Luchas


----------



## SpudCake

Loving the name "Tease N Sleaze" for Joey Ryan and Kenny King!


----------



## WBS

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Full card has been announced for the tapings. Some really interesting stuff here:
> 
> ** NEX*GEN Title Tournament Round 1:* Andrew Everett vs. TJP
> * *NEX*GEN Title Tournament Round 1:* Trevor Lee vs. Virgil Flynn
> ** TAG TEAM Title Tournament Round 1:* Cielo Misterioso vs. Tease N Sleaze (Kenny King and Joey Ryan)
> * *TAG TEAM Title Tournament Round 1:* Bullet Club (Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows) vs. Killer Elite Squad (Lance Hoyt and Davey Boy Smith Jr.)
> * *WOMENS Title Tournament Round 1:* Candice LeRae vs. “Bullet Babe” Amber Gallows v Katarina Waters
> * *GLOBAL CHAMPIONSHIP Round 1:* Shelton Benjamin vs. JR Kratos
> * *GLOBAL CHAMPIONSHIP Round 1:* Bobby Roode vs. Eric Young
> * *GLOBAL CHAMPIONSHIP Semi-Final:* Chris Mordetzky (formerly Chris Masters) vs. Nick Aldis (formerly Magnus)
> * PJ Black (formerly Justin Gabriel) and The Akbars vs. Sonjay Dutt and Los Luchas


Damn! Really interesting card here! Anybody knows who JR Kratos is and the team Cielo Misterioso?


----------



## WBS

1.) PJ BLACK def. SONJAY DUTT. Really fast paced opener, crowd took to both as stars.

2.) BRAD ATTITUDE, VORDELL WALKER and PETER KASSA def. CLIFF COMPTON, ALI AKBAR and JASON "THE GIFT" KINCAID.. Attitude, who is the CWF Mid-Atlantic Heavyweight Champion locally, got the strongest reaction of the six. Well executed with six pros who all knew what to do. Kassa won it for his team with a 630 splash off the top.

3.) TESSA BLANCHARD def. LEI D. TAPA. Great, simple dynamic here as Tapa was monstrous and Tessa was a plucky babyface. Tessa scored the pin after a tornado DDT off the middle rope. Afterward Tapa gave her 3 TKO's.

JEFF JARRETT addressed the crowd, thanking them for their support and plugging his appearance at the WrestleCade event and fanfest in Winston-Salem later this year. Really cool piece of business here as MATT HARDY appeared on the jumbo-tron and challenged Jarrett for the main event of WrestleCade, acknowledging residual TNA vs. GFW heat. Jarrett accepted. This got over great and was great promotion for Wrestlecade.

4.) HARLEM & LANCELOT BRAVADO def. THE WASHINGTON BULLETS. Bravados have grown into being genuinely one of the best tag-teams in the country: SO sharp, never a second off or a step out of place.

5.) OMEGA Heavyweight Champion TREVOR LEE def. ANDREW EVERETT to retain the championship. This stole the show with unbelievable action throughout including a shooting star dive from Everett with amazing height to Lee who was outside the ring. Trevor won it with the small package driver and both embraced after the bout.

JEFF HARDY made a special appearance and put over Lee and Everett for stealing the show, acknowledging that he'd known Lee since he was a toddler growing up in Cameron. He had done autographs and photos at intermission on a separate ticket and had a long line.

6.) NICK "MAGNUS" ALDIS def. LANCE HOYT to retain his standing in the Global Championship Tournament.

Whole show was paced briskly and very easily digestible: simple heel and babyface dynamics, no silliness, felt almost like being at a 90's house show and I mean that in a good way.. Crowd seemed made up of mostly older fans with kids and/or grand-kids, lots of long-time (possibly lapsed) fans in attendance talking about the days of Wahoo McDaniel, Steamboat and Youngblood, etc. We eyeballed the house at somewhere around 500, maybe as many as 750. Tough to tell when they are spread out over a 8,500 seat stadium. Hardy and Jarrett took photos with fans in-ring after the main event for an upcharge and had another long line.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

Memphis Fan said:


> Does anyone know if GFW is going to sign talent to contracts or just pay per appearance ? If they don't sign a core group of talent to contracts they will left open to talent raids . WWE , NJPW , AAA , LU and ROH can just cherry pick talents from GFW at will if they don 't lock down their talent. It will be hard to build a brand if you don't have 10 to 12 talents locked up to be the core of the roster.


NJPW AAA and LU won't do shit to GFW because they are working together. Now ROH and wwe is a different story.


----------



## WBS

Jarrett said on jericho's podcast that the talents are on a pay per appearance contracts.


----------



## Corey

Think that's pretty cool that they had Lee bring in and defend the OMEGA Title. Looks like a solid show. (Y)


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

I'm really liking what Jarrett and co are doing with this, just slowly building this up, hoping they land a TV deal soon so it doesn't all whimper out

I'm in Vegas during October and am going to try to get to see the TV tapings


----------



## Corey

Well, I _was_ gonna go to the show in Harrisburg later this month, but the full lineups have been announced and it honestly looks terrible. :lol



> *Kevin Nash* is set to appear at two Global Force Wrestling live events later this month. He will be available for meet and greets at both shows.
> 
> The first will happen at *Metro Bank Park in Harrisburg, Pennsylvania on August 28.* You can buy tickets here. $40 VIP tickets include meet and greet, which starts at 5:30 PM. The card includes:
> 
> Dirty Money v Pat Buck
> Kevin Matthews v Pepper Parks
> Kimber Lee v Cherry Bomb
> Brian Myers (formerly Curt Hawkins) v Chris Mordetzky (formerly Chris Masters)
> BLK Jeez v Sonjay Dutt
> The Bullet Club v Seiya Sanada and Ali Akbar
> 
> The second show will be at the *Diamond Ballpark in Richmond, Virginia on August 29.* You can find tickets here. The lineup includes:
> 
> Dirty Money v Pat Buck
> Kevin Matthews v Pepper Parks
> Kimber Lee v Cherry Bomb
> Brian Myers (formerly Curt Hawkins) v Chris Mordetzky (formerly Chris Masters)
> BLK Jeez v Sonjay Dutt
> The Bullet Club v Seiya Sanada and Ali Akbar


What a disappointment (imo at least). @USAUSA1


----------



## USAUSA1

I might still go despite line up.


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

Ted said:


> So are they done with TNA?


No.


----------



## WBS

Gosh I hope that they're definitely done with tna!


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

WBS said:


> Gosh I hope that they're definitely done with tna!


Read the results, they are not done with TNA and they have a working agreement. Jarrett realises he needs TNA otherwise he wouldn't have the Hardys on his shows/Bobby Roode or Eric Young on his shows who are draws.


----------



## The Black Mirror

WBS said:


> Bravados have grown into being genuinely one of the best tag-teams in the country: SO sharp, never a second off or a step out of place.


*This is so true. They have improved a lot over the last year and a half. They're a truly great tag team now.*


----------



## WBS

Too Far Gone said:


> *This is so true. They have improved a lot over the last year and a half. They're a truly great tag team now.*


Uhmm I don't recall to have ever writed that.. How's that happened?


----------



## Corey

WBS said:


> Uhmm I don't recall to have ever writed that.. How's that happened?


:lol

He quoted it from your post on the Winston-Salem results.


----------



## AEA

WBS said:


> Gosh I hope that they're definitely done with tna!


I doubt it, look who they are promoting front and centre for their tapings August 21st. Roode and EY. The relationship isn't over by a long shot!


----------



## WBS

I meant I'm hoping that the storyline between tna and gfw has ended on the latest TNA's tapings.


https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=RIM8Rz1Q--A
Winston Salem show's highlights!


----------



## Mr. Speed

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Think that's pretty cool that they had Lee bring in and defend the OMEGA Title. Looks like a solid show. (Y)


Remember that's what they said a year ago, working with other promotions, acknowledging other promotions. Other than IWGP belts, wow often does a title from another organization get defended on a major companies' show? I definitely like how GFW embraces wrestling around the world way more than any other company.


----------



## amhlilhaus

Mr. Speed said:


> Jack Evans 187 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think that's pretty cool that they had Lee bring in and defend the OMEGA Title. Looks like a solid show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that's what they said a year ago, working with other promotions, acknowledging other promotions. Other than IWGP belts, wow often does a title from another organization get defended on a major companies' show? I definitely like how GFW embraces wrestling around the world way more than any other company.
Click to expand...

Yeah that's cool. I think tna and gfw if they both survive can forge their own identity and put out good wrestling and share some talent. Not everyone of course, have to have people perceived as 'your' guys. A loose partnership where each side makes money, the talent gets paid more and the fans get good wrestling, what's wrong with that?


----------



## WBS

Announced Colt Cabana, Magnus,Chris Masters and ODB for the 9/3, 9/4, 9/5 shows in Iowa


Global Force Wrestling (GFW), the new professional wrestling and entertainment company from former Total Nonstop Action (TNA) Wrestling co-founder Jeff Jarrett, returns to the Orleans Arena in Las Vegas this Friday, Aug. 21, to tape the second episode of its upcoming television show, “Amped.”

“The card is stacked,” Jarrett told AXS.com. “We’ve got Eric Young and Bobby Roode, who are still contracted with TNA; Bullet Club versus Killer Elite Squad; PJ Black (former three-time World Wrestling Entertainment Tag Team Champion Justin Gabriel), Shelton Benjamin, Virgil Flynn…I’m very excited about it.”

Having taped GFW’s first episode of “Amped” at the Orleans Arena in July, which featured matches with such familiar faces as Chris “The Adonis” Mordetzky (former World Wrestling Entertainment Superstar Chris Masters), Mickie James, Sonjay Dutt and the aforementioned PJ Black, Jarrett expects the second taping will go even better—even though the pacing of the first taping went fairly well.

“The Orleans really worked hand in hand with us to keep things moving along quite nicely,” Jarrett said. “If you do things right, a three-hour show will feel like an hour because it’s so action-packed.”

While Jarrett joked that having a lot of patience isn’t in his DNA, the third-generation wrestler and three-time King of the Mountain has been careful not to rush GFW out into the market.

“I’m older and wiser now, so I’m taking things step by step,” he replied when asked what lessons he learned from his time with TNA, which he founded alongside his father, Jerry. “We’ve spent 13 to 14 months just trying to create brand awareness; we’re still in our infancy stage. But we’re going to start doing tapings soon around the globe.”

Jarrett knows the comparisons to TNA will be inevitable having co-founded both companies, but the recent TNA Hall of Fame inductee (“The timing was unique,” Jarrett noted of his induction in July after leaving the company in December 2013. “It was a very emotional night and sort of a final closure to my contributions with TNA.”) is working hard to differentiate GFW from the competition.

“We’re not writing stories, we’re documenting them,” he explained. “Why are you in this business? How did you get in? What are your goals and aspirations? We want to take the story behind the story and bring it to the forefront. It’s that docu style that really sets us apart.”

Jarrett’s also proud of the fact that GFW has signed athletes from five continents around the world, including South Africa and Japan, and admits that he has his eye on several other wrestlers who he hopes to “roll out” onto the roster soon.

“I can’t tell you who they are, but the guys that excite us aren’t household names just yet,” Jarrett said. “We’re doing some diamond-in-the-rough-type scouting, fresh faces we can roll out on TV who fans can learn about and dive into their daily lives. I was a fan of wrestling long before I was a wrestler, and I always wanted to get to know the people inside of the ring.”

Fans who attend the “Amped” taping on Friday will even have a chance to meet some of the talent during a special VIP meet and greet with the Bullet Club (Karl Anderson, Doc Gallows and “Bullet Babe” Amber Gallows), Shelton Benjamin, Eric Young, Candice LeRae, Nick Aldis (formerly Magnus), the Killer Elite Squad (Davey Boy Smith Jr. and Lance Archer) and GFW co-founder Karen Jarrett before the event begins at 6 p.m.

“Fans can ask questions, get autographs—we really pride ourselves on being interactive with our fans,” Jarrett said. “It’s not your traditional meet and greet. We’re trying to dial in to what wrestling fans really want.”

While Jarrett is still coordinating the details of where “Amped” will be broadcast both domestically and internationally (after all, the promotion is called Global Force Wrestling), wrestling fans in Las Vegas can not only get a sneak peek of the soon-to-be televised action this Friday, but also on Oct. 23 when “Amped” returns to the Orleans Arena for its third TV taping.

“Fans can see some of the best professional wrestling on the planet at an affordable price,” Jarrett concluded. “In fact, in honor of The Orleans’ 40th anniversary, The Orleans is offering four tickets to many of its events (including the Aug. 21 ‘Amped’ taping) for just $40, so hats off to The Orleans for doing that.”

The second TV taping for Global Force Wrestling’s “Amped” starts at 8 p.m.; card is subject to change. Regular ticket prices start at $30, plus tax and fees. To purchase your tickets, call 702-284-7777 or simply click here.


On another interview, Jarrett stated that next week he'll be in London to talk international broadcasting with some network representative..


----------



## WBS

From the Last won :

GFW ran on 8/14 in Winston-Salem, NC, drawing 600 fans at the 8,000-seat minor league baseball park for a show built around Jeff Hardy appearing. Hardy, as far as the show itself, came out and did a short promo putting over local wrestlers Trevor Lee and Andrew Everett, who had worked the semi-final, in an Omega title match that Lee retained in. That match was said to have been the best match of the show. Hardy said that he had known Lee ever since he was a toddler, as he is from Cameron, NC, which with the Hardys and Lee, must have more per capita wrestling talent than any town of its size (population is 296, give or take a few) in the world. The main event was Nick Aldis (Magnus) pinning Lance Hoyt (Archer). Lance & Harlem Bravado debuted on the show beating The Washington Bullets, Jon & Trey Williams. Tessa Blanchard also debuted and pinned Lei’D Tapa. Blanchard did some of the local promotion. They also did an angle of sorts as Jeff Jarrett came out to thank the fans for coming out, and then said he would be back in Winston-Salem in November, for the promotion that does the annual Wrestlecade shows over Thanksgiving weekend that usually draws about 2,000 fans based on the old Greensboro tradition. They showed Matt Hardy on the screen challenging Jarrett to a match in November and Jarrett accepted the challenge. Jarrett has his second TV taping on 8/21 in Las Vegas at The Orleans. There are no hints at all of a domestic television deal and the reports are they are working heavily on the international marketplace. The taping will be a lot of tournament matches for their four titles. Interestingly, nothing involving the King of the Mountain belt. For the NXT Gen title, they have Andrew Everett vs. TJP (Manik from TNA) and Trevor Lee vs. Virgil Flynn. For the tag title they have a team called Cielo Misterioso facing Kenny King & Joey Ryan as well as Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows vs. Davey Boy Smith Jr. & Archer as Hoyt. For the women’s title, a tournament match has Katarina Waters (Winter/Katie Lea Burchill) vs. Candice LaRae vs. Amber Gallows, and heavyweight tournament matches with Shelton Benjamin vs. JR Kratos (a California regular), Bobby Roode vs. Eric Young, Mordetzky vs. Aldis plus PJ Black & The Akbars vs. Dutt & Phoenix Star & Zokre. They also run a house show in Reno the next night with Dutt vs. Ryan McGreen, Adam Thornstowe & Luster the Legend vs. Anderson & Doc Gallows, Christina Von Eerie vs. Amber Gallows, Mordetzky vs. Aldis, Virgil Flynn vs. Black and Kratos vs. Paul Isadora.


----------



## Bobryderswebcam

The attendances are slowly rising for these houseshows which is good, but small crowds in big ball parks like this is damaging to the business overall I they do poorly and are sold shows. It will make the host venues think twice about putting wrestling on in the future if they make a loss. Hopefully everyone is making some change because a year tour like this could pay off with the right promotion for a televised promotion. Although I wonder how many people actually want to sit in a ball park and watch wrestling??? He definatly wants to look to community centres and rec halls for his next tour see if it makes a difference. Just follow the roh method for a tour and see how it does.


----------



## asdf122345

I hope this company continues to rise. Pro wrestling needs new companies and competitors.


----------



## amhlilhaus

The roh touring strategy should be the only one gfw and tna use


----------



## LaMelo

I guess if they have to be together then I will have to learn to like it.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan?



I'm back in.


----------



## Patsrule755

crowd looks pretty solid again for their second set of tv tapings. hopefully they can get that tv or even better streaming service deal soon! i wanna see this in full!


----------



## Vic

Anyone doing a leak of the tapings yet?


----------



## Vic

> Episode 1:
> 
> * Chael Sonnen cut a promo in the ring and demanded a match
> 
> * "Tease & Sleaze" Kenny King and Joey Ryan are out. They defeated Cielo Misterioso in a tournament match for the GFW Tag Team Titles
> 
> * Karen Jarrett came out for a promo but Amber Gallows interrupted


Link


----------



## richyque

Jeff Jarrett's Global Force Wrestling is currently taping episodes of their Amped show in Las Vegas at the Orleans Arena. Thanks to Robert McCormick for tweeting us these spoilers. No word yet on when they will air:

* They paid tribute to Roddy Piper for "The Masked Saint" movie that he filmed before he passed

Episode 1:

* Chael Sonnen cut a promo in the ring and demanded a match

* "Tease & Sleaze" Kenny King and Joey Ryan are out. They defeated Cielo Misterioso in a tournament match for the GFW Tag Team Titles

* Karen Jarrett came out for a promo but Amber Gallows interrupted, then King and Ryan

* PJ Black (Justin Gabriel) and The Akbars defeated Los Luchas and Sonjay Dutt

* Shelton Benjamin defeated JR Kratos in a tournament match for the GFW Global Title

* TJ Perkins (Manik) defeated Andrew Everett in a tournament match for the GFW NEX*GEN Title

* Bobby Roode came out for a promo but Eric Young interrupted. Roode ended up attacking Young and beating him down

* "Bullet Babe" Amber Gallows defeated Katarina Waters (Winter, Katie Lea) and Laura James in a tournament match for the GFW Women's Title

* "The Bullet Club" Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows came out while Amber was still in the ring and cut a promo, giving her props and posing together

* Virgil Flynn defeated Trevor Lee in a tournament match for the GFW NEX*GEN Title

* Chael Sonnen and Chris Masters are out for a promo. Nick Aldis (Magnus) comes to the ring but Masters beats him down. MMA vet Phil Baroni had words with Sonnen from the crowd and jumped the rail but security got in the way

* Kevin Kross defeated Joey Ryan


----------



## WBS

* Kevin Kross defeated Joey Ryan

* Eric Young defeated Bobby Roode in a tournament match for the GFW Global Title

* Jeff Jarrett came out and cut a promo thanking fans

* Anderson and Gallows defeated Lance Hoyt and Davey Boy Smith Jr. in tournament match for the GFW Tag Team Titles



Former UFC fighter Phil.Baroni, who was trained at D'Lo Brown's wrestling school, "jumped the.barrier" at tonight's Global Force Wrestling TV tapings in Las Vegas while another MMA veteran was out for a promo -.Chael Sonnen.

Earlier in the tapings Sonnen cut a promo saying he wanted a wrestling match in GFW. It looks like his debut wrestling match could come against.Baroni, who made his pro wrestling debut earlier this year on the indies.


----------



## oleanderson89

I am not sure how successful they are going to be but Chael Sonnen's involvement has really got me interested.


----------



## Flair Shot

Did Candice no-show? :lmao


----------



## WBS

GFW statement on Phil Baroni
On Friday night’s GFW Amped event, Phil Baroni was in attendance as a spectator. We do not condone Mr. Baroni’s actions and he was immediately escorted from the building by house security.


P.s. I'm really glad that the tna storyline wasn't followed up during the show.


----------



## WBS

RKO361 said:


> Did Candice no-show? :lmao


She got sick a couple of days ago..


----------



## WBS

TNAMecca typical discussions featuring wf's own richyque... 
Chris Regal Moderator 
I have to say, there's nowhere near the same buzz for tonight's GFW tapings on Twitter than there was for the first show.

Barely any photos of the crowd, slow on updates, etc.

Richyque 
How many people did gfw manage to beg in?

Chris Regal Moderator 
Who cares?


----------



## Mr. Socko

Have to admit I agree with the guy from TNA Mecca, I completely forgot about this taping. They didn't hype it anywhere near as hard on youtube as the first one.

Hopefully they get a deal soon because I fear they may lose significant traction with fans if there's no visible movement on the front.

Hopefully they can sort out another co-promotion deal with NJPW for the Tokyo show and use that to generate some momentum for the coming year.


----------



## richyque

WBS said:


> TNAMecca typical discussions featuring wf's own richyque...
> Chris Regal Moderator
> I have to say, there's nowhere near the same buzz for tonight's GFW tapings on Twitter than there was for the first show.
> 
> Barely any photos of the crowd, slow on updates, etc.
> 
> Richyque
> How many people did gfw manage to beg in?
> 
> Chris Regal Moderator
> Who cares?




I love you WBS, lol im happy you are a fellow tna mecca er. i joined to ask bob ryder questions.


----------



## USAUSA1

Obviously njpw is more invested in cmll and roh at this point. Gfw is in the NWA friends zone.

Any updates on when we will see these shows?


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

Agree with the Mecca people, complete forgot about this taping, crowd looks a lot less than last time too.


----------



## LaMelo

GFW will get good numbers eventually.


----------



## WBS

TNA's fans not aware of GFW's tapings? That's a shock!!!.. 

P. S. I follow TNAMecca discussions often for the amount of funny / delusional threads..


----------



## WBS

USAUSA1 said:


> Obviously njpw is more invested in cmll and roh at this point. Gfw is in the NWA friends zone.
> 
> Any updates on when we will see these shows?


Yep I expected more than just the Bullet Club and KUSHIDA to appear at these tapings... 

The Jarretts are scheduled to meet TV people in the UK for international markets. 

Nothing new about a US deal.


----------



## Corey

So who else forgot there was a show last night in Reno? Yeah me too. 

_* An estimated 200 fans in attendance

* I missed most of the first match but Sonjay Dutt was beaten by Ryan McQueen and another guy

* Paul Isadora beat JR Kratos

* Christina Von Eerie beat Amber O'Neal

* Nick Aldis (Magnus) beat Chris Masters in a pretty good match. Magnus blocked a Master Lock and hit his sitdown Rock Bottom for the win

* PJ Black (Justin Gabriel) lost to Virgil Flynn after cutting a heel promo. Good exciting match here

* Jeff Jarrett came out to the ring to thank Reno and the fans

* Reno Scum beat Doc Gallows and Karl Anderson. Gallows got pinned after tending to Amber O'Neal. Gallows and Anderson cut a post-match promo but we couldn't hear due to mic issues that plagued the show all night. Both teams shook hands to end the show, then Jeff Jarrett came out to pose for $20 photos_

Talk about upset central. No wonder they only drew 200 fans, I had no idea the show was even happening.


----------



## USAUSA1

Jeff needs to go to Dorian Roldan and Eric Van Wagnen to work out a deal to use guys like Mundo, Ricochet,Adr, Pentagon,Angelico and Evans. It's extremely possible but I have a feeling njpw is blocking it because they don't want njpw wrestlers working with aaa. Ricochet is the exception because he is not an aaa wrestler like the other guys.


----------



## FITZ

Mr. Socko said:


> Have to admit I agree with the guy from TNA Mecca, I completely forgot about this taping. They didn't hype it anywhere near as hard on youtube as the first one.
> 
> *Hopefully they get a deal soon because I fear they may lose significant traction with fans if there's no visible movement on the front.*
> 
> Hopefully they can sort out another co-promotion deal with NJPW for the Tokyo show and use that to generate some momentum for the coming year.


Do they really have an actual fans right now though? I mean they've had a few thousand people are baseball stadiums over the last few months show up and they paper their TV tapings. I think most people they've drawn in are just going because it's wrestling and they like wrestling and recognize a few names on the card maybe.


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

WBS said:


> TNA's fans not aware of GFW's tapings? That's a shock!!!..
> 
> P. S. I follow TNAMecca discussions often for the amount of funny / delusional threads..


You're being the same when it comes to GFW, buddy.


----------



## shandcraig

A lot less photos posted this time.

Agree they need a tv deal soon


----------



## richyque

According to live reports, Saturday night’s Global Force Wrestling live event at Ace’s Ballpark in Reno, Nevada, drew about 200 fans.

Ring of Honor’s Field of Honor event at MCU Park in Brooklyn, drew around 2,200 fans.


----------



## LaMelo

Jarrett never should have involved his company with TNA.


----------



## MR-Bolainas

USAUSA1 said:


> Jeff needs to go to Dorian Roldan and Eric Van Wagnen to work out a deal to use guys like Mundo, Ricochet,Adr, Pentagon,Angelico and Evans. It's extremely possible but I have a feeling njpw is blocking it because they don't want njpw wrestlers working with aaa. Ricochet is the exception because he is not an aaa wrestler like the other guys.


They have a working relationship so that could be possible, but NJPW not wanting to work with AAA in GFW would be ridiculous.


----------



## Shagz

WBS said:


> GFW statement on Phil Baroni
> On Friday night’s GFW Amped event, Phil Baroni was in attendance as a spectator. We do not condone Mr. Baroni’s actions and he was immediately escorted from the building by house security.
> 
> 
> P.s. I'm really glad that the tna storyline wasn't followed up during the show.


Phil Baroni? Is GFW using a washed up Welterweight MMA Fighter for a storyline? That's worse than TNA using Tito Ortiz and Rampage Jackson.


----------



## WBS

Ted said:


> Jarrett never should have involved his company with TNA.


It's a no gain-no loss deal basically.. 

GFW's partnerships are pretty much worthless right now. No big names from aaa or njpw.. The only good thing has been wk9 at this point.


----------



## WBS

richyque said:


> According to live reports, Saturday night’s Global Force Wrestling live event at Ace’s Ballpark in Reno, Nevada, drew about 200 fans.
> 
> Ring of Honor’s Field of Honor event at MCU Park in Brooklyn, drew around 2,200 fans.


You're correct. 
But two very different kinds of importance between the shows..


----------



## WBS

Earlier this year, we reported in detail about Jeff Jarrett losing out on becoming the US distributor for their pay-per-views. Obviously in retrospect, given the issues that Triplemanía XXIII experienced earlier this month, it probably would have been a good idea for them to go with him. With their PPV being a disaster, Jeff is once again pitching them on letting him take over US distribution for a co-branded PPV like he did with New Japan Pro Wrestling.

He’s hedging his bets as well because as much as he’s trying to set up another New Japan PPV, ROH has gotten more aggressive about solidifying that partnership and Jeff isn’t counting his chickens before they hatch on that one. So he really wants to do a AAA PPV as it’s too early to tell if he’ll get a shot to do another NJPW PPV.

Given the backlash after the debacle with Triplemanía XXIII, AAA would probably be better off if they didn’t attempt another pay-per-view this year.

In an update on Global Force Wrestling getting a television deal of their own, the higher ups are insisting that Jarrett has something lined up but he hasn’t told anyone specifics. Morale in GFW is much better than TNA Wrestling because while Jeff Jarrett has his detractors, some do believe in him.


----------



## USAUSA1

I hope AAA and GFW can work something out. ADR vs. JJ is actually the big money match for GFW besides the MMA match.


----------



## LaMelo

USAUSA1 said:


> I hope AAA and GFW can work something out. ADR vs. JJ is actually the big money match for GFW besides the MMA match.


Would the AAA deal with Lucha Underground allow that to happen? Or is there anything they could do about it?


----------



## Vic

Ted said:


> Would the AAA deal with Lucha Underground allow that to happen? Or is there anything they could do about it?


AAA owns LU, so I wouldn't expect many issues, if any at all. It'd be nice if the AAA partnership would include some LU guys as well.


----------



## Mr. Speed

Vic Toby said:


> AAA owns LU, so I wouldn't expect many issues, if any at all. It'd be nice if the AAA partnership would include some LU guys as well.


AAA does not own Lucha Underground


----------



## Vic

Mr. Speed said:


> AAA does not own Lucha Underground


It's an AAA spinoff, meaning it's their property :kobe. El Rey may produce it, but that's an entirely different situation.


----------



## Stetho

Mr. Speed said:


> AAA does not own Lucha Underground


I don't know about the legal stuff so maybe it's not officially owned by AAA but off the record it clearly is. The show was an order from AAA, produced by El Rey Network in a cool cooperation.


----------



## USAUSA1

They would have to get permission from LU for the wrestlers that appear on that show but I don't think LU would have any problems unless you pull a Hernandez/TNA situation.


----------



## xsw

Mr. Speed said:


> AAA does not own Lucha Underground


Quoting Jarrett, "The Roldans are the owners of AAA and Lucha Underground", but the money came from AAA, and AAA=Roldans, so AAA owns LU.


----------



## LaMelo

xsw said:


> Quoting Jarrett, "The Roldans are the owners of AAA and Lucha Underground", but the money came from AAA, and AAA=Roldans, so AAA owns LU.


Thanks for that clarification. I don't see GFW getting a deal with AAA.


----------



## amhlilhaus

Thought someone else owned lu. No wonder they're being cheap on it


----------



## USAUSA1

Ted said:


> Thanks for that clarification. I don't see GFW getting a deal with AAA.


They already have one.


----------



## Stetho

USAUSA1 said:


> They already have one.


More a "Yeah, yeah Jeff, take those luchadors we don't want" than a real deal...


----------



## pgi86

Stetho said:


> More a "Yeah, yeah Jeff, take those luchadors we don't want" than a real deal...


It's not even that as at this point AAA has yet to send a single luchador to one of GFW's shows... So Jarrett has been using lucha indy guys.


----------



## WBS

pgi86 said:


> It's not even that as at this point AAA has yet to send a single luchador to one of GFW's shows... So Jarrett has been using lucha indy guys.


Yep this is correct. As I already stated, the over pumped agreements with njpw and aaa means nothing as of today..


----------



## Stetho

And it's a real disappointment. GFW was supposed to be a big global wrestling network with guys from all over the world. And it ends up being TNA 2.0...


----------



## USAUSA1

I do remember hearing Konnan on a podcast say they were saving ADR/Jarrett for later and had to push that back. There is still a possibility.


----------



## WBS

Yeah but that is a AAA storyline and it's not certain that it will be showcased by gfw too. 
I expected some real big names from aaa and njpw..


----------



## Bobryderswebcam

WBS said:


> Yeah but that is a AAA storyline and it's not certain that it will be showcased by gfw too.
> I expected some real big names from aaa and njpw..


His products barely off the ground, I think once he's gets distribution and more finances we will see more top talent brought in. Other then Magnus who is actually GFW talent to exchange???


----------



## WBS

Everybody is on a pay per appearance contracts, but they should take a look at the wrestlers booked for pwg bola2k15 and learn something from it..


----------



## Corey

Results from last night's show in Harrisburg:



> Pat Buck def Dirty Money via piledriver
> 
> Pepper Parks def Kevin Matthews when he hits a lung blower
> 
> Due to travel issues, Karl Anderson is not here. Ali Akbar & Saraya cut a heel promo and main event is Doc Gallows vs Akbar & Sanada.
> 
> Kimber Lee def Cherry Bomb via alligator clutch
> 
> Eddie Smooth def BLK Jeez after he hits an elbow drop off the top
> 
> Chris Masters def Curt Hawkins with the Masterlock
> 
> Kevin Nash said during a promo, “the torch has been passed from the nWo to the Bullet Club.”
> 
> Doc Gallows w/ Amber Gallows def Ali Akbar & Sanada in a handicapped match when Doc Gallows used a bat from Jeff Jarrett while the ref was down and pinned Ali Akbar


Glad I didn't attend whatever the hell that was...


----------



## TheEyePatcher

i was at the Harrisburg show, and enjoyed it. It wasn't amazing, but i didn't have extremely high expectations going in. Small crowd, probably only around 200 people, but was able to spend a decent amount of time with Nash and the others


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

Its likely Jeff Jarrett/GFW will absorb TNA if or when it goes under according to Chael Sonnen on Austin's podcast.


----------



## WBS

It all depends on Toby Keith's decision. If he's really interested on getting in the pro wrestling business or not..


----------



## amhlilhaus

HEELLoveMachine said:


> Its likely Jeff Jarrett/GFW will absorb TNA if or when it goes under according to Chael Sonnen on Austin's podcast.


So nothing absorbs nothing, leaving nothing?

All jokes aside, bet Jarrett gets destination America and uses the money for tv costs, a small core roster and does weekly house shows with guys on PPA contracts. It'd be the smart way to do it.


----------



## Corey

@USAUSA1, did you go to the Richmond show this weekend? My guess is no because you didn't post anything about it.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

amhlilhaus said:


> So nothing absorbs nothing, leaving nothing?
> 
> All jokes aside, bet Jarrett gets destination America and uses the money for tv costs, a small core roster and does weekly house shows with guys on PPA contracts. It'd be the smart way to do it.


DA cancelled TNA and put ROH on a shit-slot. There will be no wrestling on Destination America in 2016.


----------



## LaMelo

I wish GFW would get a deal on Destination America.


----------



## WBS

I whish they will not land on da.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Yeah, if GFW knows what's good for them, they would stay far, far way from DA.

Given how horribly they treated ROH and TNA, GFW won't even last six months on Destination America, before DA cancels them.*


----------



## USAUSA1

Jack Evans 187 said:


> @USAUSA1, did you go to the Richmond show this weekend? My guess is no because you didn't post anything about it.


.No I didn't,unfortunately.


----------



## WBS

Cedar Rapids September 3rd 

Sonjay Dutt v DJ Z
Colt Cabana v Ariya Daivari
ODB v Mickie James
Kevin Matthews v Tommaso Ciampa
New Heavenly Bodies v Zero Gravity
Chris Mordetzky v Nick Aldis

SPECIAL GUEST:. Hacksaw Jim Duggan

Waterloo Iowa, September 4th

Sonjay Dutt v DJ Z
Colt Cabana v Ariya Daivari
ODB v Mickie James
Kevin Matthews v Tommaso Ciampa
New Heavenly Bodies v Zero Gravity
Chris Mordetzky v Nick Aldis

SPECIAL GUEST:. Hacksaw Jim Duggan

Clinton Iowa September 5th 

Sonjay Dutt v DJ Z
Colt Cabana v Ariya Daivari
ODB v Mickie James
Kevin Matthews v.Mark Sterling
New Heavenly Bodies v Zero Gravity
Chris Mordetzky v Nick Aldis

SPECIAL GUEST:. Hacksaw Jim Duggan


----------



## shandcraig

Yeah from that last little clip from JJ,Sounds like hes indicating that GFW is indeed taking over for TNA and replacing it on DA.That is not a good thing.


----------



## richyque

shandcraig said:


> Yeah from that last little clip from JJ,Sounds like hes indicating that GFW is indeed taking over for TNA and replacing it on DA.That is not a good thing.


It's all a work bro.


----------



## Corey

Kinda salty that IOWA of all places got better looking cards than Harrisburg and Richmond did... but oh well. They could probably get a good turnout at those shows considering basically no other wrestling company tours in Iowa (aside from WWE). Although my guess is they won't because they haven't really promoted it at all.


----------



## WBS

I think the maximum number of people has been close to 600, and the lowest, last week's shows, 200.


----------



## WBS

Here's a cool video about Colt Cabana :

https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=VQXBr7lOJD4


----------



## LaMelo

Colt is Awesome!


----------



## UntilDawn

It could break them but if they are smart, they will be sure to hire someone that can book the matches well and Jeff could have a strategy beforehand.


----------



## Mister Sinister

I hope GFW does not sign with DA. I want to f'n be able to watch a wrestling alternative on television again.


----------



## Mindy_Macready

HEELLoveMachine said:


> Its likely Jeff Jarrett/GFW will absorb TNA if or when it goes under according to Chael Sonnen on Austin's podcast.


Nope Jeff can't even afford Tna, People like you are native to think Jeff will buy TNA when his GFW is full of rejects from both Tna/WWE nobody cares about


----------



## WBS

Jeff Jarrett was in the UK last week negotiating what I believe was a TV deal for that market for Global Force Wrestling. I am hearing there should be some announcements next week, so it may be they have secured their first international TV deal. The promotion has two TV tapings under their belts and a third set for 10/23 in Las Vegas.

GFW is running all weekend with live events to continue their tour of minor league baseball stadiums with the following lineups:

Tonight in Cedar Rapids, Iowa at Perfect Game Field at Veterans Memorial Stadium:
*Hacksaw Duggan appearing.
*Sonjay Dutt vs. DJ Z
*Colt Cabana vs. Ariya Daivari
*ODB va. Mickie James
*Kevin Matthews vs. Tommaso Ciampa
*New Heavenly Bodies vs. Zero Gravity
*Chris Mordetzky vs. Nick Aldis

Tomorrow 9/4, GFW is in Waterloo, Iowa at Riverfront Stadium featuring the same lineup.

On Saturday 9/5, they close out the loop in Clinton, IA at Ashford University Field featuring:
*Hacksaw Duggan appearing.
*Sonjay Dutt vs. DJ Z
*Colt Cabana vs. Ariya Daivari
*ODB vs. Mickie James
*Kevin Matthews vs. Mark Sterling
*New Heavenly Bodies vs. Zero Gravity
*Chris Mordetzky vs. Nick Aldis

There was some unhappiness with Candice LaRae missing the promotion's 8/21 TV taping. GFW sources claimed LaRae pulled out of the taping the day of, citing that she was ill and wasn't going to get on her flight. They were not thrilled to see she wrestled the next day in Buffalo, NY. I'm not sure what the other side of the story is at this point (we've left word for LaRae), but my guess is we won't be seeing LaRae in GFW moving forward.

Other live events announced for the company:

9/26 in San Antonio, TX
9/27 in Round Rock, TX.
10/23 - Las Vegas TV Taping
10/28 - Grimsby, Lincolnshire (UK).
10/30 - King’s Lynn, Norfolk (UK)

PWInsider.com


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

http://www.pwinsider.com/article/96...al-more-global-force-wrestling-notes.html?p=1

Its likely Challenge since wrestling is a big part of their network and are fully supportive and behind wrestling, they show a lot of UK promotions and documentaries as well as TNA.


----------



## Stetho

I just looked into their youtube channel and yes, Challenge seems to really like/respect wrestling, cool !


----------



## Vic

> According to PWInsider.com, Jeff Jarrett was in The UK this week, potentially signing what could be Global Force Wrestling’s first TV deal in that market.
> 
> GFW is expected to make an announcement, and it could be that the promotion has signed an international TV deal.


Get a fucking US deal going thanks.



Mindy_Macready said:


> Nope Jeff can't even afford Tna, People like you are native to think Jeff will buy TNA when his GFW is full of rejects from both Tna/WWE nobody cares about


You don't know anything about what Jeff can and can't afford, please stop. Not saying Jeff is buying TNA, and I pray to god he stays as far away from any further involvement with them as possible.


----------



## shandcraig

Netflix please


----------



## Corey

Is the idea that Destination America could cancel TNA soon and air the GFW Amped tapings to round out the calendar year still up in the air? Or no? Cause I'd totally be ok with that.


----------



## WBS

I attended the GFW event here last night.. Very fan friendly with lots of chances to get autographs and even photos in the ring after.. Here are the results:

*Colt Cabana defeated Arya Daivari.. Strong opener with lots of comedy.. Nice way to get everyone into the show.

*Tommaso Ciampa beat Kevin Matthews.. Matthews is pretty tall.. Ciampa looked good.. Solid.

*Mickie James beat ODB in a fun women's match.

*Jeff Jarrett came out to thank fans but The New Heavenly Bodies interrupted,. Jarrett cut a promo on them but was attacked.. Zero Gravity made the save, leading to Zero Gravity beating The New Heavenly Bodies.. I liked the idea of using Jarretty as the bridge to the match as it prevented the wrestlers from going out cold and gave the fans a reason to be invested.

*Sonjay Dutt beat DJ Zema.. Dutt still has it.

*Hacksaw Jim Duggan came out to speak to the crowd.. Arya Daivari came out and cut a promo on America, leading to Duggan clotheslining him out of the ring.

*Nick "Magnus" Aldis defeated Chris "Masters" Mordestsky.. OK main event.

Overall, I had fun.. If they came back, I'd happily buy a ticket, especially if they bring Bullet Club.


----------



## seventhsea

Apparently for what its worth, It has been rumoured that Jarrett has had meetings with BT Sport, and the Rights and Acquisitions Manager of BT Sport has been interacting with Jeff on social media..

That wouldnt be a good choice in my opinion, cos unless you have the top Virgin package (where it's free) or have your broadband from BT, its a whopping £24 a month on top of your sky subscription.

I aint paying that for 1 wrestling show a week..


----------



## Cliffy

i have BT sport ositivity

but yeah, Jeff will make bank off the deal as BT are throwing silly money around atm. Viewership will be pants tho i suspect.


----------



## Stetho

BTSports is serious shit, isn't it ? I don't see them broadcast a wrestling show


----------



## WBS

Bt sport is pretty known for airing most of the important Europe soccer games as well as the Champions League, UFC and Rugby so, I think it would be a good deal.


----------



## WBS

seventhsea said:


> Apparently for what its worth, It has been rumoured that Jarrett has had meetings with BT Sport, and the Rights and Acquisitions Manager of BT Sport has been interacting with Jeff on social media..
> 
> That wouldnt be a good choice in my opinion, cos unless you have the top Virgin package (where it's free) or have your broadband from BT, its a whopping £24 a month on top of your sky subscription.
> 
> I aint paying that for 1 wrestling show a week..


What's the guy's name?


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

Not a good idea to go on pay TV straight away, the WWE was the same when they took over the World of Sport slot on ITV before moving to Sky One/Sky Sports in 1989 when ITV bought WCW rights. They had the exposure of terrestrial TV to carry them over, something GFW does not have.


----------



## WBS

GFW house show report 9-5 Clinton, IA

Sunday, 06 September 2015 01:00

By Joel Kolsrud


Saturday, September 5, 2015
Ashford University Field
Clinton, Iowa
Clinton, Iowa has no real wrestling heritage or history. It's a town of 26,000 people in eastern Iowa, about forty miles northeast of the Quad Cities, which has had a wrestling heritage and history. It's no different than any other town of this size, despite the recent downturns in employment with several industries having closed down in the past fifteen years. In fact, they no longer feature "Riverboat Days", once Iowa's largest 4th of July festival. It's just the area Clinton is and everyone is used to it.
One thing people aren't used to, however, is live pro wrestling in Clinton. The AWA came here four times between 1968-1971, usually the night before heading down to Burlington, Iowa, a town with almost the same exact population, a two-hour plus drive. They came back in 1983, the night prior to a Fond du Lac​, WI show as well. Around that same time, Ringside Wrestling Promotions, owned and operated by Randy "Rocky" Brewer of Clinton ran a few shows in the area. Brewer wrestled all over during the mid-to-late 1970s and into the early 1980s before starting up RWP. He was mainly a television enhancement talent, though once held the NWA Mid American Tag Team Titles with Pat Rose in 1980 for the Nick and George Gulas.
The fall of 1985 saw the the birth of Midwest Championship Wrestling by Dale "Crybaby" Edwards (the late George Hill). They ran monthly cards in Clinton (and surrounding areas), including using Ox Baker a time or two. In a big surprise, they also got television on the (at the time) brand new Fox affiliate, KLJB-TV in Davenport. The promotion made a go of it, including once having the actual contract to become a legit member of the National Wrestling Alliance, though which never came to fruition. They mainly used area talent but also had some of Eddie Sharkey's guys like Teijo Kahn and Ricky Rice. The promotion eventually folded in the summer of 1986.
The AWA made a return on September 2, 1989 to what was then known as Riverview Stadium, the current Ashford University Field. It was a sold show with about 400 in attendance featuring name guys like Larry Zbyszko, Baron Von Raschke, Colonel DeBeers and Mike George. The non-name talent at the time were the likes of Paul Diamond, Derrick Dukes and The Destruction Crew, Wayne Bloom and Mike Enos.
Between 2001-2003, Riverboat Days brought in an indie pro wrestling show. Because it was part of getting into the fair itself, the grandstands at the ballpark were full. Still, the lineups announced never even came close to the card presented. This included one show with the ridiculous billing of the Rock and Roll Express (yes, that Ricky Morton and Robert Gibson) by promoter Manny Fernandez (yes, that Raging Bull) claiming their failure to appear was due to having been in an auto accident. Another year had Harley Race become a no-show due to being injured, even though Race had been retired from wrestling by then.
So, in 2015, we were fortunate enough to get Jeff Jarrett's Global Force Wrestling, the first pro wrestling event in Clinton in 12 years, and only the fifth in the past 30. About 300 fans turned out for a nice evening of old school wrestling, complete with an appearance by both Jarrett himself and Hacksaw Jim Duggan. Duggan was out front at his souvenir table prior to the show and was just like I remembered him back in the 1980s and 1990s for the WWF in both Peoria and the Quad Cities (Moline and Davenport) when signing autographs for fans. He seemed real glad to be there and when a few fans mentioned coming out specifically to see him, he quickly added that Jarret was there as well. This crew started in Cedar Rapids on Thursday, drove the hour to Waterloo on Friday and then 2½ hours from there to Clinton. Not quite as bad as the old days.
1. Sonjay Dutt pinned DJZ.(the former Xena Ion) at 7:20 after a tornado DDT.
The ring was at homeplate of the ballpark and all fans were seated in the grandstands. Like the six matches featured this night, they all worked real hard playing to the crowd and encouraging their participation in the respective matches, but with the whole show itself. Fun match, especially the comedy with Dutt getting ahold of DJZ' headphones and trying to mess up his hair.
2. Matt Bentley won a Triple Threat Match over Tommaso Ciampa and Kevin Matthews at 9:05, pinning Ciampa after hitting him with The Showstopper.
Matt Bentley's hometown is Clinton, Iowa and this was an unadvertised surprise. Bentley is the former Michael Shane, and is a first cousin with "The Heartbreak Kid" Shawn Michaels, whose real last name is Hickenbottom, and who has family still living in the Clinton area. Bentley has short hair now and looked pretty good considering he rarely, if ever, wrestles anymore. It was mostly Ciampa and Matthews double-teaming the hometown guy, but they ended up turning on each other and Bentley scored the fall using his famous cousin's finisher.
Special Appearance: .Hacksaw Jim Duggan
Duggan came out and thanked everyone, Global Force Wrestling, etc. and then in an about-face, started talking about world's troubles with terrorists. This brought out Ariya Daivari, who then stole Duggan's 2x4 (the very one he has always brought to the ring with him all these years, or so said Brandon Baxter) and ran off. It was almost more comical that all of the wrestlers were coming out of the same dugout, as opposed to the old days when the heels were in the visiting team side and the faces were on the home team side.
3. ODB pinned Mickie James at 9:56, rolling her up and holding her tights.
This got little reaction and the action inside the ring was a little rough, as in, painful to watch. On that note, it was somewhat interesting to see a spot where the referee was breaking them up, and holding them apart from one another. In this attempt at comedy, however, he had one hand on the breast of both women while doing this. After a few minutes more, ODB then gave James a "titty rub", all in front of the young kids, making up about 20-25% of the crowd. ODB kept drinking from a flask as well, so it was what it was, and what it was, wasn't real good. Or entertaining.
4. Nick "Magnus" Aldis pinned Chris "the former Chris 'Masterlock' Masters" Mordetzky at 11:59 after a flying elbow drop from the top rope.
This was pretty solid, much like the opener, and was mainly Mordetzky trying to put Aldis into the Masterlock. He did manage to get him into it twice, but Aldis escaped both times, which led to him winning the match.
5. The New Heavenly Bodies (Desirable Dustin and Gigolo Justin) defeated Zero Gravity (CJ Esparza and Brett Gayika) at 11:30 when Justin pinned Brett.
This was a fun match as well, and pretty much all action the entire time. Zero Gravity are really small, but had some of the coolest double tag team moves. All four guys were in the ring at the same time pretty much the entire time, and while not a Texas Tornado Match, made it tons better than it might have been otherwise.
Special Appearance: ."Double J" Jeff Jarrett
Jarrett came out and gave a real cool speech about presenting old time wrestling, how they're just starting and then mentioned possibly returning in 2016. We'll see, but I'd definitely go. He spoke about the upcoming main event with Colt Cabana, mentioning it would be entertaining and fun and that Cabana would make us laugh and cry and want to slap the person next to each of us lol.
MAIN EVENT:
6. Colt Cabana pinned Ariya Daivari at 15:37, with revenge interference from Hacksaw Jim Duggan
I'd never seen Colt Cabana before tonight. In fact, on the way through the parking lot heading towards the ticket window, my brother says, "Is that Colt Cabana?" and I'm like...I have no idea. I've only ever heard of him, but have never seen him. Of course, it was. And for anyone who's never seen him, this was the most entertaining pro wrestling match I've seen in decades. Daivari wanted to pray on his rug, so Cabana put his sweat towel right next to him and did the same thing. It was hilarious and Cabana later on put Daivari's turban-like headwear over Daivari's face and then tied it with the necklace they played the blind angle for several minutes. Another deal was Cabana grabbing Daivari's prayer rug and jumping off of the top rope with it and landing onto Daivari. So I'm guessing this was The Magic Carpet Ride? They got down to wrestling with Daivari gaining the upper hand. The finish came down to a ref bump and Daivari grabbing the 2x4 he'd also brought out to the ring with him. Duggan, sitting in the dugout watching the match, came running out (well, running isn't accurate, but ol' Hacksaw is 61 years old these days and did the best he could), slid into the ring, grabbed the 2x4, gave a big "Hoooooooooooo!!", whacked Daivari with the board, slid back out of the ring and the ref revived just in time to see Cabana covering Daivari and counted the fall.
LAST NOTES:
They allowed anyone who paid $20 to climb into the ring and get a photo taken with both Jarrett and Duggan. There must've been at least 50 people lined up (though some of them had photos taken as a group). Still, it was very impressive and everyone seemed to have a great time. Including yours truly, who has finally gone a wrestling show that was enjoyable for a change. Oh, and my brother never did follow through with slapping me, as Jarrett had alluded to earlier would happen watching a Colt Cabana match. Instead, he thanked me. Because we had fun.
Joel Kolsrud
Camanche, IA


----------



## WBS

HEELLoveMachine said:


> Not a good idea to go on pay TV straight away, the WWE was the same when they took over the World of Sport slot on ITV before moving to Sky One/Sky Sports in 1989 when ITV bought WCW rights. They had the exposure of terrestrial TV to carry them over, something GFW does not have.


Bt sport is Freeview on terrestrial TV.


----------



## seventhsea

No it isn't. It's a premium channel that is available at a reduced rate if you are a BT broadband subscriber. 

I believe there is a "showcase" channel on freeview but this is not the full BT Sport channel.


----------



## seventhsea

BT Sport 1
BT Sport 2
BT Sport Extra
BT Sport Europe

Are all premium channels at £24.99 a month if you don't have BT broadband. 

The BT Sport Showcase channel on freeview will launch later this year, ensuring that everyone, whether they can get pay TV or not, will be able to enjoy live coverage of British football teams taking part in both Champions League and Europa League games.


----------



## WBS

seventhsea said:


> BT Sport 1
> BT Sport 2
> BT Sport Extra
> BT Sport Europe
> 
> Are all premium channels at £24.99 a month if you don't have BT broadband.
> 
> The BT Sport Showcase channel on freeview will launch later this year, ensuring that everyone, whether they can get pay TV or not, will be able to enjoy live coverage of British football teams taking part in both Champions League and Europa League games.


Alright got it.


----------



## Bobryderswebcam

Bt sport wanting a rival wrestling show to tempt people over from sky sports isn't a bad move. They're really upping there game recently and spending big bucks. Jeff should just take the money and fuck the ratings but I'm pretty sure bt sport will plug it like hell


----------



## WBS

Aldis has announced that Nathan Cruz will take on Jarrett at the Grimsby UK show.


----------



## WBS

As noted earlier on PWInsider.com, Global Force Wrestling quietly announced their October events in Texas would be postponed until 2016.
In asking around, I was told there were several reasons why the company opted to hold off on the dates. The primary reason is that it appears Jeff Jarrett will need to be in London, England for GFW business that week and GFW, in it's fledgling state, isn't going to run an event with Jarrett directing traffic at this point.
There were also some additional issues with that weekend as the timing of the dates led to changes in some of the talent due to Japanese commitments and even the "Legend" that was being brought in as the "special guest" for the loop had to be changed due to cancellations.
There was also a feeling that with WWE NXT running San Antonio, it would be harder to follow them into that market. WWE announced a Raw taping for Corpus Christi, so that market became a concern as well.
So, the company made the call to postpone the dates as opposed to moving forward with what seemed to be a "haunted" weekend.


----------



## Mr. Speed

HEELLoveMachine said:


> Not a good idea to go on pay TV straight away, the WWE was the same when they took over the World of Sport slot on ITV before moving to Sky One/Sky Sports in 1989 when ITV bought WCW rights. They had the exposure of terrestrial TV to carry them over, something GFW does not have.


You act like GFW (or any wrestling company for that matter) has a choice in which network will broadcast them :lol You take whatever deal you can get!


----------



## LaMelo

Maybe GFW will land on Fox Sports!


----------



## MetalKiwi

I still think Jeff has something up his sleeve. I don't think his big idea was the product we are currently seeing. Very much looking forward to the future of GFW!


----------



## Corey

New gold logo they're using for their graphics. Looks beatiful.


----------



## shandcraig

Jack Evans 187 said:


> New gold logo they're using for their graphics. Looks beatiful.




Clearly just used as the Vegas colors. Honestly once they get passed needing full letter words. That new little 3 letter Logo he made is so sweet.Simple sharp and bold.

He doenst have a single photo with it stand alone but here it is above the Amped word

Also the bottom photo you very suddenly see the GFW logo in the background with Amped below it. That shows what it would look like in that perspective. That is by far the best logo to present the company. 

I would say though the show Amped should be themed green blue white colors and maybe in the long run make the company logo something stronger like this silver gold.


----------



## USAUSA1

I could see Gfw becoming an UK promotion because the US market is dead. 2015 WWA


----------



## WBS

WON :

Jeff Jarrett went to the U.K. recently to negotiate a television deal there. The word we’ve got is that he’s closer to finalizing a deal there than anywhere else, although there are multiple negotiations underway. As noted before, there are always negotiations in TV and until a deal is closed, it’s not there. Right now, after canceling the late September shows in Texas, the last ballpark shows that were on the schedule. While some public reasons have been said, including Jeff Jarrett having to go back to the U.K. that week for meetings, the real reason is a combination of weak advances and that WWE and NXT are running the same markets the prior weekend. The idea was to quietly postpone the shows, but one fan complained about not being able to get his ticket money back after discovering the show was canceled, wanting refunds from GFW, but it was the local teams that were promoting the shows and selling the tickets and they would be in charge of refunding the money. But that ended up getting the cancellations a lot more attention. GFW only has the 10/23 tapings in Las Vegas and the two sold shows in the U.K. built around Nick Aldis left on its schedule. At that point, like with TNA and Lucha Underground, everything going forward depends on the ability to get and the nature of a paying television deal

GFW did what is now the last of their summer ballpark shows this weekend. Given the way the shows drew, it’s going to be very difficult to do it again next year. On 9/3, they drew 175 fans at the ballpark in Cedar Rapids, IA. Colt Cabana pinned Arya Daivari in a match with a lot of comedy. Tommaso Ciampa pinned Kevin Matthews. Fans were chanting NXT because Ciampa had a brief role on the show the night before. Mickie James pinned ODB. Wasn’t Mickie James retiring after one more match? Jeff Jarrett did a promo. The New Heavenly Bodies came in to confront him, but Zero Gravity then made the save and they did a match. Good fast paced match. Sonjay Dutt pinned DJ Zema Ion. Jim Duggan did an interview. Arya Daivari confronted him so people could chant “USA” and Duggan ran him out of the ring. Main event saw Chris Mordetzky pin Nick Aldis. Both worked hard but the crowd was tired by this point. Aldis worked as the face but Mordetzky won the match

The third show of the weekend was 9/5 in Clinton, IA, before 300 fans, which was the first pro wrestling show of any substance in the city in about 12 years and maybe the fifth in the last 30 years. It was mostly the same stuff as in the other show. Matt Bentley, who was a TNA regular for years, and lives in the city, won a three-way over Ciampa and Matthews, using a superkick (Bentley is the cousin of Shawn Michaels). Duggan did a promo talking about all the problems with terrorists in the world, and Arya Daivari, who is the brother of Shawn Daivari. He stole Duggan’s 2x4 and ran off. Aldis beat Mordetzky. In the main event, Cabana wrestled Daivari. Daivari tried to use the 2/4 when Duggan came out, got it away and hit Daivari with it

As noted, there is unhappiness from GFW regarding Candice LaRae missing their last Las Vegas tapings. Sonjay Dutt, who coordinates talent, texted her about needing a ride from the airport (this was well after the flight she was supposed to be on had departed), and she told him she missed her flight because she was sick. She then sent him a text saying something to the effect of she’s really sick and can’t talk. I think what got them mad was that she worked a show in Buffalo the next day and GFW had to eat the cost of the flight


----------



## Stetho

Just leave the US and build a big UK company already ! They would have a bigger success there than everything they would have hoped in the US.


----------



## WBS

Jeff Jarrett on Colt Cabana's podcast! :

https://m.soundcloud.com/coltcabana/aow-267-jeff-jarrett


----------



## shandcraig

I assume if all 4 championships are going to be crowded at the next vegas Tapping.Then clearly he will debut GFW belts.


----------



## Vic

Please don't come into another promotion's thread trying to shit talk, the 200ish attendance for live events has been discussed to death :kobe, and what you're doing is an obvious bait job.


----------



## december_blue

They've got a TV deal!



> - Jeff Jarrett's Global Force Wrestling issued the following:
> 
> Boulder Creek International to distribute TV programming
> 
> Sept. 14, 2015 - NASHVILLE – Global Force Wrestling has signed an international TV distribution deal with London-based sales and production house Boulder Creek International (BCI), which will make GFW’s “Amped” programs available beginning in November.
> 
> BCI has made a name for itself producing such programming as Wild Spirits, Wild Spirits H2O, Wild Surf and Better Than 4 and broadcasts in more than 100 countries worldwide. Amongst its catalogue of documentaries, sports, music, comedy and lifestyle shows; BCI manages the global distribution for a number of events including Frostgun International, Revolution Series Track Cycling, The Go Big Project, Street Velodrome and Cape-to-Cape Australia.
> 
> "We are thrilled to continue our international growth and partner with BCI, an industry leader that inherently understands our product, brand vision and ultimately our fans,” GFW founder and CEO Jeff Jarrett said. "We look forward to BCI helping us bring a variety of entertainment properties to our fans around the world.”
> 
> Matt Jeschelnik, managing director of BCI is excited to be associated with the GFW brand.
> 
> “I have always wanted to work with Jeff,” Jeschelnik said. “I admire his business acumen and his ability to make truly entertaining content. I am delighted that Jeff has chosen BCI to distribute GFW, and I look forward to announcing our broadcast partners.”
> 
> The next GFW Amped tapings at the Orleans Arena in Las Vegas take place on Oct. 23. Championships will be decided in all four divisions – NEX*GEN, Women’s, Tag Team and Global (heavyweight). Among those schedule to appear are Nick Aldis, Bobby Roode, Chris Mordetzky, PJ Black, Jigsaw, Reno SCUM, the Bollywood Boyz, Christina Von Eerie and “Bullet Babe” Amber Gallows.
> 
> Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/GFW...eff_Jarrett_Comments.html#VtsG3f3yqVaivARb.99


----------



## Cliffy

Never heard of it


----------



## Corey

No TV deal for the U.S.


----------



## USAUSA1

Its not even a tv deal, its a distribution company that will look for a tv deal in the UK and Austraila.


----------



## Vic

Cliffy B said:


> Never heard of it


It's an Premium UK network, apparently.


----------



## WBS

TNA is Here said:


> 175 people for GFW in Grand Rapids. Holly shit that's low! I guess nobody wants to see Chris Masters. It's more like Local Weakness Wrestling.


LOL, how can we recover from so much greatness from you ...


----------



## WBS

USAUSA1 said:


> Its not even a tv deal, its a distribution company that will look for a tv deal in the UK and Austraila.


This.


----------



## december_blue

Yes, to clarify, it's a TV *distribution* deal. They've not been picked up by or signed to any particular TV stations as of yet. It'll be interesting to see where BCI will land them.


----------



## pgi86

GFW Amped trailer:

https://vimeo.com/134957574


----------



## Vic

Jesus, that production looked insane for a start up bama4.


----------



## USAUSA1

The trailer looks amazing.


----------



## WBS

I can't watch it on vimeo


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

december_blue said:


> Yes, to clarify, it's a TV *distribution* deal. They've not been picked up by or signed to any particular TV stations as of yet. It'll be interesting to see where BCI will land them.


If anywhere. TNA signed with one these companies as well that was suppose to negotiate on their behalf. Some talent agency shit i cant remember the name.


----------



## WBS

Alright I was able to watch it on my laptop, and it's pretty safe to say that it's impressive. When Jarrett was on the Cabana's podcast last week, Colt talked about the show (apparently he was handed the first of the 15 episodes), he said that he really liked it and he described it as a Docu/Wrestling show. 
So it's seems that all the talk about "we wil not write stories, we will document them" has some truth to it.


----------



## Stetho

Quite frankly, I don't get the hype. Seems like TNA to me.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

Stetho said:


> Quite frankly, I don't get the hype. Seems like TNA to me.


It sucks to be honest, but it is a national promotion and with TNA going under more than likely, GFW I am hoping becomes something, even if it is TNA 2.0, I really cannot be picky with national promotions, I have to take I can get here. I want there to be a decent national promotion for guys to work for, not indies or forgein compaines even good ones like NJPW, but one like TNA was to me. Jay Lethal wants a bigger stage, but does not want to go to NXT because he never leave there, so if GFW becomes something, he could do what he is doing in a national promotion instead of a very well run, but overrated promotion, that still is light and can move back up the chain so to speak back into national promotions here in states. Sadly GFW probably will turn out to be shit, probably not even due to anyone's fault. Sad, wish Tna had never made the move to go out on the road they would have a great roster still and probably ROH and NJPW would even be better.


----------



## USAUSA1

15 episodes? Will GFW be in the season format like LU?
@RobertRoodeFan, you can always watch and support PPW on POPTV. I am surprise they still got money to purchase a tv slot. I see the ratings is growing.


----------



## Vic

USAUSA1 said:


> 15 episodes? Will GFW be in the season format like LU?
> @RobertRoodeFan, you can always watch and support PPW on POPTV. I am surprise they still got money to purchase a tv slot. I see the ratings is growing.


Jarrett said he planned on doing 52 weeks, so they're probably treating this like a regular season run, but still ongoing weekly, like WWE does with RAW, by randomly announcing the season premiere to make the episode feel big.


----------



## amhlilhaus

RobertRoodeFan said:


> Stetho said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quite frankly, I don't get the hype. Seems like TNA to me.
> 
> 
> 
> It sucks to be honest, but it is a national promotion and with TNA going under more than likely, GFW I am hoping becomes something, even if it is TNA 2.0, I really cannot be picky with national promotions, I have to take I can get here. I want there to be a decent national promotion for guys to work for, not indies or forgein compaines even good ones like NJPW, but one like TNA was to me. Jay Lethal wants a bigger stage, but does not want to go to NXT because he never leave there, so if GFW becomes something, he could do what he is doing in a national promotion instead of a very well run, but overrated promotion, that still is light and can move back up the chain so to speak back into national promotions here in states. Sadly GFW probably will turn out to be shit, probably not even due to anyone's fault. Sad, wish Tna had never made the move to go out on the road they would have a great roster still and probably ROH and NJPW would even be better.
Click to expand...

Think youre being harsh. Roh runs across the country and makes money. What good is it to be national and lose money like tna? If roh had tna light setup it would feel more legit, sure. But bottom line, theyre going no where. Only thing they could improve is 2 new hours of tv a week, they would be smart enough to not overexpose their guys.

I would like to see jay brisco, dalton castle and moose more than once a month on tv.


----------



## WBS

Vic BODIES said:


> Jarrett said he planned on doing 52 weeks, so they're probably treating this like a regular season run, but still ongoing weekly, like WWE does with RAW, by randomly announcing the season premiere to make the episode feel big.


52 weeks was the tentative plan at the beginning. I believe that they will do a 15 episodes season to begin with, then everything can happen..


----------



## Bret Hart

TNA with top and huge names couldn't be as successful as one would have hoped, in what world would GFW in anyway be successful? :maury


----------



## WBS

It depends on the creative side, plus gfw is going in a different direction obviously


----------



## Stetho

WBS said:


> It depends on the creative side, plus gfw is going in a different direction obviously


Different direction ? Come on, everything screams TNA 2.0 :lana3
And I'm not a TNA hater


----------



## Vic

They don't have the shit ton of PR nightmares running TNA both in office and creatively for one thing. Jarrett being apart of it is debatable.


----------



## shandcraig

Anyone that thinks GFW is TNA 2.0 has clearly not been following GFW besides what they see on TNA.

Yes GFW on TNA is pointless and is just like tna but because its under the TNA roof and they cant be or do anything other then have some wrestlers and have an logo.


But if youve been following behind the scenes of the TV tappings. This company is acutely sadly way ahead of TNA in many many many ways. It comes off way more professional and big league just from the small info and footage photos weve seen. 


They will do well i feel and the only reason they went onto TNA was to get stupid tv exposer and Jeff wanted to properly close his doors with the

Hell i even heard the commentary for the GFW tappings and its so so good different want more professional. I like how they were above the arena looking down. Sorta sports like.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

USAUSA1 said:


> 15 episodes? Will GFW be in the season format like LU?
> @RobertRoodeFan, you can always watch and support PPW on POPTV. I am surprise they still got money to purchase a tv slot. I see the ratings is growing.


No thank you, I have faith GFW can become something, I try and watch that promotion horrible at times it sucks, even though I love Gangrel, it is almost as bad as TNA. I think whatever GFW will be, it will be better than PPW, even if it is TNA 2.0 I acually was a huge fan of TNA until this year.


----------



## Vic

PPW isn't bad for what it is tbh, the production is a little off, but still solid for it's timeslot.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

amhlilhaus said:


> Think youre being harsh. Roh runs across the country and makes money. What good is it to be national and lose money like tna? If roh had tna light setup it would feel more legit, sure. But bottom line, theyre going no where. Only thing they could improve is 2 new hours of tv a week, they would be smart enough to not overexpose their guys.
> 
> I would like to see jay brisco, dalton castle and moose more than once a month on tv.


Oh god you want to see DALTON CASTLE THE GUY SUCKS, moose and brisco are awsome. It is not good to be national if your losing, however if GFW can make money then that is a postive for the business, not a negative. ROH is good for what they are, but people hype them as the greatest thing ever, and they are better than the attuide era, better than smackdown, when it is not, ROH is WAY overated by people WAY WAY overrated by people. 

I see ROH as just good, very well run, but the product is not as good as people say it is, I think in comparsion to TNA and WWE it is, but ROH is no doubt overated, they have a good roster but they can be more, I was expecting so much better out of ROH when I started watching their shows. There is way more that can be done with that roster. Still Congrats to them for beating TNA in attendance. 

I think NJPW however is NOT overrated, that is for sure.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

Vic BODIES said:


> PPW isn't bad for what it is tbh, the production is a little off, but still solid for it's timeslot.


I do not know never cared much for it, nothing to with production honestly. I think LU is the best weekly show by a mile, and NJPW is the best promotion, though WWE 's ppv's are still good. I hope LU comes back, now that other than killing that guy is a hell of a tv show.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

shandcraig said:


> Anyone that thinks GFW is TNA 2.0 has clearly not been following GFW besides what they see on TNA.
> 
> Yes GFW on TNA is pointless and is just like tna but because its under the TNA roof and they cant be or do anything other then have some wrestlers and have an logo.
> 
> 
> But if youve been following behind the scenes of the TV tappings. This company is acutely sadly way ahead of TNA in many many many ways. It comes off way more professional and big league just from the small info and footage photos weve seen.
> 
> 
> They will do well i feel and the only reason they went onto TNA was to get stupid tv exposer and Jeff wanted to properly close his doors with the
> 
> Hell i even heard the commentary for the GFW tappings and its so so good different want more professional. I like how they were above the arena looking down. Sorta sports like.


The attendance is an issue though, what do you think they can do to resolove that issue.


----------



## Tha Pope

I watched the last PPW, just happened to see it was wrestling and turned it on. It was okay, matches weren't too special but nothing dreadful. Plus Victoria was there so that's a few bonus points.


----------



## amhlilhaus

RobertRoodeFan said:


> amhlilhaus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think youre being harsh. Roh runs across the country and makes money. What good is it to be national and lose money like tna? If roh had tna light setup it would feel more legit, sure. But bottom line, theyre going no where. Only thing they could improve is 2 new hours of tv a week, they would be smart enough to not overexpose their guys.
> 
> I would like to see jay brisco, dalton castle and moose more than once a month on tv.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh god you want to see DALTON CASTLE THE GUY SUCKS, moose and brisco are awsome. It is not good to be national if your losing, however if GFW can make money then that is a postive for the business, not a negative. ROH is good for what they are, but people hype them as the greatest thing ever, and they are better than the attuide era, better than smackdown, when it is not, ROH is WAY overated by people WAY WAY overrated by people.
> 
> I see ROH as just good, very well run, but the product is not as good as people say it is, I think in comparsion to TNA and WWE it is, but ROH is no doubt overated, they have a good roster but they can be more, I was expecting so much better out of ROH when I started watching their shows. There is way more that can be done with that roster. Still Congrats to them for beating TNA in attendance.
> 
> I think NJPW however is NOT overrated, that is for sure.
Click to expand...

Dalton castle is awesome, is being brought along slow and will be a big name for roh, unless wwe tempts him into becoming a jobber for nxt or at best a pure comedy guy


----------



## famicommander

Tha Pope said:


> I watched the last PPW, just happened to see it was wrestling and turned it on. It was okay, matches weren't too special but nothing dreadful. Plus Victoria was there so that's a few bonus points.


Paragon needs better commentary and camera work above all.

They do have some decent names, though. Joey Ryan, Jessy Sorenson, Wes Briscoe, Caleb Konley, The Grappler, Gangrel, Tara/Victoria, Matt Striker, etc. They've even brought in Trent Baretta for a show.


----------



## WBS

Sports Illustrated and PW Insider reported that part of the deal regarding Jeff Jarrett returning and doing the GFW angle is that he would sell or in some form give up his minority shares in the company in exchange for his company getting plugged on television and raising its profile. Jarrett confirmed to us that the story that part of the deal that resulted in his return was a deal where he would be divesting himself of his TNA ownership is accurate. Jarrett said about it that, “I’m thrilled.” Jarrett was approached by TNA and when working things out, felt the TV exposure would help his brand, and his ownership in TNA really didn’t amount to anything since it’s not like the company is profitable. Jarrett making the deal was a strategic move that sources close to the situation believe has a good chance of paying off down the line, the key being the exposure of the GFW brand name not just in the U.S. but in international markets where he’s closer to making a deal in


----------



## TNA is Here

WBS said:


> LOL, how can we recover from so much greatness from you ...


Hey you can take some negativity like a man. You throw so much of it against TNA on a daily basis. :wink2:

GFW has not shown anything so far that they could be a player. It's just air and using reject wrestlers from other places(and TNA).


----------



## TNA is Here

Jim Ross said:


> TNA with top and huge names couldn't be as successful as one would have hoped, in what world would GFW in anyway be successful? :maury


Hell is there a AJ Styles-level up and comer in GFW? 

Cause say what you will about early TNA and how trashy it was. There was an amazing well of new talent that tore it up creating the X Division. 

There was also big stars too like Scott Hall, Ken Shamrock, etc...

But I think it was easier for TNA cause they had a TV show right away. Even if it was on PPV.


----------



## Vic

There's a difference between negative and blatant baiting, you were baiting. and lol at talking about another promotion using "reject wrestlers".


----------



## Stetho

It's not a problem to use "reject wrestlers". Just use the good one. I don't want to see older Chris Masters, Curt Hawkins or Domino. You promised me a global company with wrestlers from all around the world and you bring those ? Come on !


----------



## WBS

Yeah gfw is totally built around old washed up guys...


----------



## Corey

Stetho said:


> It's not a problem to use "reject wrestlers". Just use the good one. I don't want to see older Chris Masters, Curt Hawkins or Domino. You promised me a global company with wrestlers from all around the world and you bring those ? Come on !


Well, in their defense they have brought in several other guys from all around the world. KUSHIDA, Bullet Club, a slew of lucha guys, local talent from where ever they were running the baseball shows, etc.

We have almost nothing to even judge this company so far.


----------



## Vic

Have you noticed that most of the judgment/shade is coming from TNA marks? That's no coincidence.


----------



## Stetho

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Well, in there defense they have brought in several other guys from all around the world. KUSHIDA, Bullet Club, a slew of lucha guys, local talent from where ever they were running the baseball shows, etc.
> 
> We have almost nothing to even judge this company so far.


It's cool to see the bullet club but not enough. I was hoping to see new guys, from new countries with their own belts, putting it on the line on a "mothership" company and maybe a big global championship. 
Jarrett put videos of him scouting for talents, it should have led to something different.

We're talking about a company who broadcasted Wrestle Kingdom and wanted to broadcast Triplemania, not just a random fed with a TV deal.


----------



## WBS

Vic BODIES said:


> Have you noticed that most of the judgment/shade is coming from TNA marks? That's no coincidence.


Also every time something bad happens to TNA, they come to this thread just trolling and writing nonsense things... Coincidence I suppose...


----------



## Corey

Stetho said:


> It's cool to see the bullet club but not enough. I was hoping to see new guys, from new countries with their own belts, putting it on the line on a "mothership" company and maybe a big global championship.
> Jarrett put videos of him scouting for talents, it should have led to something different.
> 
> We're talking about a company who broadcasted Wrestle Kingdom and wanted to broadcast Triplemania, not just a random fed with a TV deal.


I think your expectations were a bit too high. If they booked a bunch of new guys from countries that no one is familiar with, how would they sell tickets? A startup company always needs a good mix of well known names and younger talent they can build around. They've managed to do both in a small scale with limited advertising. Nothing wrong with booking Masters, Hawkins, Shelton, and some TNA guys as your top talent. Let me ask, have you ever heard of Reno Scum or the Bollywood Boyz? I know I haven't, but GFW has been able to expose them more to the general public and their names are out there now. How about Kongo Kong? 

Bringing in champions from other countries would be quite expensive and a big risk, not to mention there's so many binding contracts out there that it's virtually impossible to do so. If no other company is doing it, I don't expect a new startup with limited resources to give it a shot. Keep in mind that they've booked both KUSHIDA and Gallows & Anderson while they were both champions in New Japan, plus they had a house show not too long ago where a title was defended on the show. I can't recall what it was but I think Trevor Lee was involved. Someone help me out here. 

Let's give this time, guys. I'm anxious to see the TV show whenever it somehow becomes available.

EDIT: Found it. Trevor Lee defended the OMEGA Championship against Andrew Everett on one of their baseball shows. I think that's pretty nifty.


----------



## WBS

Lee and Everett are also going to the UK for gfw wrestling tour.


Talent signed to appear: Jeff Jarrett, Karen Jarrett, Nick “Magnus” Aldis, Mickie James, Marty Scurll, Doug Williams, Chris Ridgeway, Noam Dar, Nathan Cruz, Big Damo, Nikki Storm and more to be announced.

UK Invasion Tour: Night 1 October 28th, Grimsby Auditorium Hall, Grimsby

Nikki Storm Vs Mickie James

Nathan Cruz Vs Jeff Jarrett

UK Invasion Tour: Night 2 October 30th, Lynnsport, Kings Lynn

Nick Aldis Vs Marty Scurll

Jeff Jarrett Vs Doug Williams

Mickie James Vs Toni Storm

Andrew Everett Vs Trevor Lee

Truck Or Treat match
Team Starr Vs Team Dark Wolf

Hosted by: So Cal Val

Special Appearance: Karen Jarrett

Plus much more

Please note: Matches and card are subject to change

Source: Global Force Wrestling


----------



## Stetho

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I think your expectations were a bit too high. If they booked a bunch of new guys from countries that no one is familiar with, how would they sell tickets? A startup company always needs a good mix of well known names and younger talent they can build around. They've managed to do both in a small scale with limited advertising. Nothing wrong with booking Masters, Hawkins, Shelton, and some TNA guys as your top talent. Let me ask, have you ever heard of Reno Scum or the Bollywood Boyz? I know I haven't, but GFW has been able to expose them more to the general public and their names are out there now. How about Kongo Kong?
> 
> Bringing in champions from other countries would be quite expensive and a big risk, not to mention there's so many binding contracts out there that it's virtually impossible to do so. If no other company is doing it, I don't expect a new startup with limited resources to give it a shot. Keep in mind that they've booked both KUSHIDA and Gallows & Anderson while they were both champions in New Japan, plus they had a house show not too long ago where a title was defended on the show. I can't recall what it was but I think Trevor Lee was involved. Someone help me out here.
> 
> Let's give this time, guys. I'm anxious to see the TV show whenever it somehow becomes available.
> 
> EDIT: Found it. Trevor Lee defended the OMEGA Championship against Andrew Everett on one of their baseball shows. I think that's pretty nifty.


Yes, maybe I was expecting too much. But when I saw Jim Ross commenting Wrestle Kingdom I was like "Oh my god oh my god", so seeing the GFW state at the moment is a bit underwhelming. 
But I want to see the show too and I'll surely watch it. I don't say it looks like TNA as an insult, I do not hate on TNA. I was just hoping for more.


----------



## shandcraig

Stetho said:


> Yes, maybe I was expecting too much. But when I saw Jim Ross commenting Wrestle Kingdom I was like "Oh my god oh my god", so seeing the GFW state at the moment is a bit underwhelming.
> But I want to see the show too and I'll surely watch it. I don't say it looks like TNA as an insult, I do not hate on TNA. I was just hoping for more.




The funny thing is i think the 2 new guys doing commentary is much better then Ross at this point. We need to stop living on the past. Look these 2 guys sound better then anyone in the wwe and they bring a different style and more sport feel. Why cant wrestling fans ever move on.


----------



## Corey

The 2nd UK show looks pretty good. I don't understand why they'd book Lee vs. Everett again though. Those two have faced off against each other in virtually every indy company out there so you think they'd switch up it a little up. Oh well. Magnus vs. Scurll looks fun.

Lee vs. Big Damo would be fuckin awesome.


----------



## FITZ

Jack Evans 187 said:


> The 2nd UK show looks pretty good. I don't understand why they'd book Lee vs. Everett again though. Those two have faced off against each other in virtually every indy company out there so you think they'd switch up it a little up. Oh well. Magnus vs. Scurll looks fun.
> 
> Lee vs. Big Damo would be fuckin awesome.


You have to look it at from the perspective of the UK fans. It's a match that has been booked a lot but now they get a chance to see it live. I know when New Japan has brought guys over I'm torn between wanting to see them wrestle US guys and wrestle each other. If I'm being honest other than a handful of US guys I would have preferred seeing them wrestle each other.


----------



## Corey

FITZ said:


> You have to look it at from the perspective of the UK fans. It's a match that has been booked a lot but now they get a chance to see it live. I know when New Japan has brought guys over I'm torn between wanting to see them wrestle US guys and wrestle each other. If I'm being honest other than a handful of US guys I would have preferred seeing them wrestle each other.


Oh absolutely. For me, if ROH brought over New Japan guys and ran Tanahashi vs. Nakamura and Styles vs. Okada or something, I'd be kinda disappointed since the resources are always out there for me to see those matches from Japan (and I have many times), but I can completely see why someone attending the show would wanna see that.


----------



## shandcraig

For the long term perspective dont you guys think this 3 letter GFW logo below is what the company logo should be ? I get that having full words for now is good to visually make sure people know what this new company is called. But for marketing as a brand i personally feel that the 3 letter GFW logo is the way to go for advertising on anything. Its short sleek and bold. Also that logo would look very good on belts right. I cant imagine seeing the global force wrestling logo they use on a belt. 


3 letter GFW logo 










Full word current logo


----------



## MTheBehemoth

^ They have new/gold colors.


----------



## Corey

MTheBehemoth said:


> ^ They have new/gold colors.


I think they're only using those for the new set of tapings. "Who will strike gold in Vegas" is the tagline, even though the gold logo looks fantastic.


----------



## shandcraig

yeah thats just different colors for the vegas theme.


Anyways noone answered on what i said ha


----------



## Corey

I like the GFW logo better, I just don't really think it matters that much.  Three letters looks more sleek and modern though.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

The 'GFW' one. The 'L' sticking out on the other one is just ugh.


----------



## shandcraig

MTheBehemoth said:


> The 'GFW' one. The 'L' sticking out on the other one is just ugh.



I aggree that L sticking out makes it super cheap looking. Now the 3 letter logo is super sharp and the colors are cool.But for a company logo the colors might not be good. Imagine that exact same logo but with White silver and black and or gold. Super sharp in that respect kinda like the UFC logos.



If the Amped theme is green white black then the company logo should be something else. I guess for now since the only events they do will be Amped it doesnt matter .Im just thinking long term.

Lets hope that L logo is not on the new belts haha. 

To the person that says it doesnt matter your wrong.Ya its a stupid logo but its still a branding you represent for your company all over the world. So it better not come off cheesy


----------



## WBS

Jeff Hardy has released a new CD with his band "PeroxWhy?Gen" and it's being promoted by Jeff Jarrett's Global Force Wrestling. They issued the following:


PeroxWhy?Gen’s new album “Within the Cygnus Rift” is now available for purchase through iTunes, Amazon, and Google Play.

– Click here to buy the album on iTunes.
– Click here to buy the album on Amazon.
– Click here to buy the album on Google Play.

You can also order a physical copy of the album by clicking here.

Track listing:

1 – Reflection
2 – Submission
3 – Obtuse
4 – Presence
5 – RebelYes
6 – MetalBed
7 – Metaphors
8 – Scenario
9 – Obsolete
10 – HumansGone
11 – PhysicalElse
12 – Distance
13 – Placate

If you are headed to GFW AMPED in Las Vegas on October 23rd, then you can pick up a copy of the CD at The Orleans Arena at the merchandise stand! Click here for more information on GFW AMPED in Las Vegas!


----------



## WBS

Jeff Jarrett has expressed interest in promoting Wrestle Kingdom this year but there is no deal in place and the slowdown in talks is more on the New Japan side. The slowdown may be due to wanting to work with ROH and do more events as there has been at least some interest from the ROH side in promoting New Japan PPV events. All things being equal, the advantage of the Jarrett side is that they did an incredible job with social media in promoting the show and made it a success, beating all reasonable expectations. The ROH side has the advantage of having the television vehicle to promote the show.


----------



## USAUSA1

Going to be hard to sell a Monday night ppv against Raw and the NFL.


----------



## Stetho

WBS said:


> Jeff Jarrett has expressed interest in promoting Wrestle Kingdom this year but there is no deal in place and the slowdown in talks is more on the New Japan side. The slowdown may be due to wanting to work with ROH and do more events as there has been at least some interest from the ROH side in promoting New Japan PPV events. All things being equal, the advantage of the Jarrett side is that they did an incredible job with social media in promoting the show and made it a success, beating all reasonable expectations. The ROH side has the advantage of having the television vehicle to promote the show.


That's the problem. Jarrett came with his ideas of partnership as if he was the only one to be smart enough, but NJPW already has its ROH deal and AAA already has Lucha Underground.


----------



## WBS

If he can get a decent TV deal, roh won't have that advantage towards gfw anymore. But it's seems an impossible task today.


----------



## Corey

USAUSA1 said:


> Going to be hard to sell a Monday night ppv against Raw and the NFL.


Shit, if the WWE keeps giving us the garbage that they are on RAW, it'll be an easy sell.  Long way away though.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

Stetho said:


> That's the problem. Jarrett came with his ideas of partnership as if he was the only one to be smart enough, but NJPW already has its ROH deal and AAA already has Lucha Underground.


This is why I say fuck it and just raid TNA when they are done. They should of gotten James Storm but made no effort to even get the guy, I understand if he wanted to do NXT, but he out there with NO offers, then wwe gets him. 

Jarret is afraid if he gets to many Tv names then the hardcore fans are going to mad, . Well they are not coming to the show because there are no names. Then they get mad because GFW is stealing stars. How do people expect this to work otherwise? NJPW and ROH are not going to help them. They have no choice at this point. The young stars will come when they see these tv names putting great performances, then you can tv names put them over making them semi names at least. The problem was never TNA GETTING BIG NAMES it was refusing to have them put over younger talent. 

Fact is ROH wants them gone, wwe wants them gone. They are not going to decent no name talent because that talent don't want to give up a shot in wwe until GFW builds a bigger brand. 

Joe Blow vs. Joe Blow 2 is not going to draw or do anything. Jo Blow vs. say Roode, Joe Blow eventally beats Roode and Roode passes the torch makes that nobody a semibody. Then he can work with Jo Blow 2. IF GFW was a bigger brand, then they could do Joe Blow vs. Joe Blow 2 and it would draw, but only wwe can do that.


----------



## USAUSA1

I think Roode is going to jump to NXT once his contract is over. 

GFW buzz has died down. There is no hype for the TV tapings. I don't know who is on the roster at this point, they lost to TNA on tv. Not sure what JJ is doing. 

Since ADR is not under contract with LU and they still have a relationship with AAA, JJ really should be bringing in ADR for these tv tapings.


----------



## fiddlecastro

MTheBehemoth said:


> The 'GFW' one. The 'L' sticking out on the other one is just ugh.


To be honest, Global Force isn't exactly known for its graphic design...

Wait, no, it is, but for the wrong reasons...

http://globalforcegraphicsintern.tumblr.com/


----------



## WBS

USAUSA1 said:


> I think Roode is going to jump to NXT once his contract is over.
> 
> GFW buzz has died down. There is no hype for the TV tapings. I don't know who is on the roster at this point, they lost to TNA on tv. Not sure what JJ is doing.
> 
> Since ADR is not under contract with LU and they still have a relationship with AAA, JJ really should be bringing in ADR for these tv tapings.


ADR is too expensive in GFW's current stage. 
The buzz has indeed died down. The first night of tapings had much more hype and curiosity about it. 
Maybe they expected a TV deal already set in stone by this time. 
Even the UK situation is very similar. According to Magnus, they have basically sold out the nights, but a TV deal there before these shows would help them on a whole different level.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Is this still a thing?


----------



## USAUSA1

I am glad JJ taking his time but give us a bone or something.


----------



## LaMelo

I wonder if he just can't find a good tv deal?


----------



## WBS

It's seems so. And with no us deal, there'll be no Toby Keith and no Chael Sonnen.


----------



## amhlilhaus

Seems the worst case scenario of tna bellying up for good and no tv deal here is coming true.

But hey! We always got wwe trading wins and losses for guys while 2 guys are booked exactly the same, boring, but they get to win 90 percent of their matches and every feud


----------



## Black

Anybody seen this?






It doesn't look that bad... will probably catch an episode or two.


----------



## Corey

"This is real. This isn't scripted. Nobody's telling anyone what to say." - Karen

...what?


----------



## shandcraig

Young God Seth Rollins said:


> Anybody seen this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't look that bad... will probably catch an episode or two.



I assume the video is implying JJ will announce some form of watching this show somewhere. The video acutly got me pretty hyped and again its bran new it will take time. 

Loved the way the GFW 3 letter logo looked on the screen in the video.Way better then full letter word logos.


----------



## KloNer

OMG it looks lika a poor man's TNA.

It seems so overplayed, it's cringeworthy. 

Well, seems like WWE's road is more cleared than ever lol.


----------



## USAUSA1

It's look better than TNA but I do hate the six sides.

Ppw looks more like TNA.


----------



## WBS

Kloner....


----------



## WBS

Jeff Jarrett sits down with ATPW to talk Global Force Wrestling's UK Invasion tour, their television product Amped, his appearances for PCW and much much more..






ATPW: If there was anyone out there, unfamiliar with Jeff Jarrett, perhaps a younger fan that's only seen you on TNA television over the last few months, how would you describe yourself as a performer?


Double J: Describe myself? You know, I'll leave that to the journalists, the critics, the writers, to describe who, what, where and when I am. With the technology we have with Wikipedia, GlobalForceWrestling.com and all the different websites, there's plenty of info out there on my career. But I'm very happy, I feel that I'm very blessed that I'm in my 29th year in this business. My families been in this business since the 1940s. My Grandmother didn't wrestle but she did just about anything else; promoted, she started selling tickets as a side job and worked her way up to what you would call a CFO. My Dad promoted first and then he wrestled, then he went back to promoting for many many years. Then I got into the business as a very young man and helped out around the business; setting up rings, refereeing, working the concessions, selling programmes, whatever was needed at the shows. My first match was in April 86. I wrestled in my father's promotion, a regional promotion, for seven or eight years, and then I went to work for the WWF. Worked for WWF and WCW until Vince McMahon bought his competition and then I founded TNA Wrestling in 2002 with my father. Resigned from their in December 2013, a few months later launched Global Force Wrestling and that's what I'm most exited about today. I've more passion and more drive about this business today, than I've ever had..


Big congratulations on the Big 3-0 in business coming up next year!


Oh boy, oh boy!


What's been the main difference between setting up TNA in 2002 and creating Global Force Wrestling in 2014/15?






Well the world is completely changed. Obviously, TNA started as a two hour PPV, Wednesday nights, once a week and that's how we launched. The world of technology and digital and social media, the world has changed. I learned that you have to do things with a methodical, step by step process, you can't rush things, you can't do things over night. Step by step, put the pieces together and with social media you're so much more connected to the fan base, than you were in 2002. Quite frankly it's a completely different set of rules, it's a different ball game and one that I like. The accessibility, interactivity, the connection with the fanbase, can happen literally on a minute by minute basis..


You've recently returned to TNA for a storyline involving GFW, what was it like being back in the company? Was a difference that you saw between the company you left in 2013 and today?


When I launched Global Force Wrestling on a very step-by-step basis, I put together on my entire career of relationships. I formed.alliances.with promotions on five continents; New Japan Pro.Wrestling, the hottest promotion in Japan, AAA, the hottest promotion in Mexico, all through Australia, South Africa, all through Europe. TNA would probably have been on the bottom of the list of promotions that we were to work with, not of my choosing, theirs. But stranger things have happened, they reached out and we did a co-promotion for almost three months and an exchange of talent. I was very excited. It was special, to come back to promotion that I founded with my father. To wrestle in the King of the Mountain match on the anniversary of the company at Slammiversary, that was special, the Hall of Fame induction was special. Then the exchange of talent, Bobby Roode is in the Global Force Wrestling Heavyweight Tournament. The finals are on October 23rd in Vegas. It's really been healthy, I believe, for both promotions and I think it's a direction that we're going to continue to go down, in terms of working with as many different promotions as we possibly can..






Is there a plan to continue that cross-promotion with TNA? Or is that all done with the end of that storyline?


At this time, it has come to a close, but I believe the doors are open, but only time will tell..


GFW has a big TV coming up on 23rd October at the Orleans Arena in Las Vegas, what can fans in attendance expect when they come to that show?


The first one was the historic, the second one was off the charts, with the BULLET CLUB and the Killer Elite Squad, this one is going to top that. When I say historic, it's going to be, four, actually five, a tag and three singles, wrestlers are going to make history. The Global Champions going to be crowned, the Next*Gen Champions going to be crowned, the Women's Champions going to crowned and the tag Champions going to be crowned. It's going to be a historic night. It's something that I'm super excited about. We've got some really, really cool promotional videos coming out, that really amp up and lead into that Friday night. So the people who are that show truly will be witnessing history..






How is GFW Amped going to be different from other television products currently available (WWE, TNA, Lucha Underground etc.)?.


Well, you can't completely reinvent the wheel. There's going to be a six sided ring and set-up in the middle of the ring. There's going to be hard hitting action from bell-to-bell without question. We've got saying in our production studio, "We don't write stories, we're going to document them", because every athlete in GFW and literally every athlete that get's into this business, there's a real.authentic.story behind them, why they do what they do. What do their spouse or boyfriend/girlfriend or peers or parents, what's their reaction to them in this business. Why do you want to be in this business? What drives you? What are you aspirations? What are your goals? So we're documenting this and organically conflict comes out of that, cos there can only be one champion in each division and everybody's shooting for that prize. Everybody's got, in this business, an ego on some level and when you puts egos in the same room, the same ring, you're going to have conflict and we're going to document that. You're going to get a real sense of that in the next coming weeks, as you see the promotional pieces, that we're going to putting on our Youtube channel..


When can people expect your show to start broadcasting? Are we any closer than we were three months ago when the first taping took place?.


Absolutely, absolutely. From the business side of things, I've made no secret that it has been a real challenge, cos the name of our brand is Global Force and when we're not just a US based company and when you're talking to broadcasters, literally, from around the world, multiple countries, multiple territories, and the US being just one of them, it's been a challenge to sync things up, but we've made great progress over the last three months and expect to make some announcements in the coming weeks and months.These announcements I'm very excited about. The.distribution.partners that we're talking to are major league.and we're very very excited about it..






Towards then end of this month, GFW is holding the first "UK Invasion" Tour, what is going to be different with those shows, as opposed to what we can get elsewhere here in the United Kingdom?


Well, number one and again, I don't want to make too much about it, but it's very special to me, it's very special to Nick Aldis, it's very special to the Global Force athletes that are going to be on the very first UK based shows. So that makes it very very special. The VIP's if they're not already sold out, they're very very close to selling out. To come out that night, on one of the shows you're going to be able to see Nick Aldis, a homecoming. He left as a kid and he's coming back as a world reknown professional wrestler. He's a man and he's honed his craft over the years, that's going to be very special for the company, me personally, obviously Nick personally, he's getting to come home..


Our mind-set is different from other promotions, the London's, the Manchester's, the Birmingham's, the Sheffield's, the traditional cities where US companies go, we made a real concious effort, that we understand that we're a brand new brand and these are our first shows so we wanted to go into a market where they hadn't seen major league wrestling. So far, the data that we've recieved we've made the right decisions, from the attendance and getting into these markets and we're already looking at 2016 shows in the United Kingdom.


As well, the locations of the tours that caught my eye, the ticket prices for these shows also stood out. Was it a concious decision to go in at a lower price point than WWE and TNA?


Absolutely. This is business. It's about black ink vs. red ink. Building the brand. Realising that we are a brand new brand. We want the people to come out, have a great time, enjoy the product and then tell their friends and then when we come back we'll have even bigger crowds. That's exactly how promotion works. You can out price yourself out of a market real quick, that is something that we.consciously.made an effort not to do..



October 28th, Grimsby Auditorium


October 30th, Lynnsport, Kings Lynn

You're actually scheduled to compete yourself on the Tour. What was the decision behind that?


It's actually an obvious one and a not so obvious one. As you know, I'm not wrestling on the Amped show, I am the promoter, as well as the Grand Slam shows. But the partners we have in the United Kingdom approached me and they thought and they gave me their reasons why they thought, that I should wrestle. The pros far outweighed the cons and so I agreed to. It's got tremendously good feedback, which I'm grateful and thankful for. But we'll see, but don't expect me to make me, at this stage of my career, my full-time wrestling days are behind me, but for the first shows, they thought it would be a historic set of circumstances and I agreed to do it.


You've got three different promotions you're working with in the UK (Premier British Wrestling in Scotland, New Generation Wrestling in Hull and Revolution Pro Wrestling in Southern England), are we going to see more interaction between GFW and those companies in the future?.


I'm looking forward to it. Doug Williams has been a great friend, first and foremost, but also a great.liaison. I'm positive that these shows are just the beginning of where Global Force and the.UK are headed, but as you stated earlier, the UK.independent.scene is red-hot and Global Force.is ready to be a part of it..






You've got a number of British-based talent lined up for the UK Invasion tour, was their a selection process that went into which wrestlers got the call?


With any Global Force show, me and my team, we take a hard look at everything. At the Grand Slam event tours, this past summer in the US, we had major international stars like the BULLET CLUB and Sanada .and the Killer Elite Squad, guys that are global stars, but also right down the local level, the independent promotions in each market or regional stars in each market. We do everything from global to local and everything in between and that's exactly what we did here. Party Marty's on the show, a legend in the UK Doug Williams, we made sure we wanted to tap into the UK fanbase and bring them stars that they'd seen and put them on the same stage as the Global Force Wrestling stars..


Back in April you appeared for Preston City Wrestling and you're scheduled for more appearances on Halloween, what did you make of the promotion?


There was a lot of fan interaction, which I like. They run a great operation. I can't even think of what the chubby dudes name is...MASTIFF! He probably has biten off more than he can chews, he thought it was fun and games and it wasn't fun and games. If anyone was there that night, they are well aware that...Dave probably, being politically correct, stepped his toe into something that he shouldn't have..


I happened to be there and the atmosphere was certainly interesting.


Yeah. That may be an understatement!






If you someone told you you could only wrestle on more match, who would you like it be against?


Again, that's a question I'll let you decide. Over the years, going back to the early days, me and Jerry Lawler wrestled against and as tag partners. Then the early WWF days, Shawn Michaels, Scott Hall, Kevin Nash, Road Dogg and then you go onto the WCW days and the World Title reigns and the early TNA days and a young AJ Styles. Then as you go through the years and I think at that stage in my career, I had a series with Kurt Angle that I'm very proud of. I'll let you decide out of that group. When you've been wrestling 29 years, there's a huge pool of guys to pick from, so I'll let you guys do that..


To close, after nearly 30 years in the business, do you have any regrets?


No. That is something that...you live and learn, so to speak. It does no one any good to regret and look back. I believe it's just time to move on, live and learn. It's something that is so fundamentally simple. I don't think that you should have regrets even though everybody does on some level, but I've tried to juggle many different balls over the years, whether it be promoting, whether it be family life vs. the business life. Life is about a balance, sometimes it gets a little out of whack, you've just gotta keep on keeping on and moving down that down that round..



A huge thankyou to Jeff Jarrett for taking the time to talk to us. We'd like to wish Jeff and everyone at Global Force Wrestling the very best for the UK Invasion Tour and heading into the future.


Tickets are still available from the GFW Amped Television taping in Las Vegas, Nevada and can be purchased from this link, with prices between $35-$125 with numerous packages available..Tickets for the UK Invasion Tour can be purchased here - Grimsby Kings Lynn. Tickets are between £14 and £20 with Meet and Greet packages also available. Tickets to see Jeff Jarrett at PCW on October 31st can be purchased here, with various pricing options from between £15-£120.


----------



## Dragon

That first footage looks good. Will be watching.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

"This is real. This isn't scripted. Nobody's telling anyone what to say."

Everything about this promotion screams TNA 2.0. Even the stupid shit.


----------



## CretinHop138

Bram is on the UK Tour. There is a reason why TNA are not using him right now, UK fans would probably throw a wifebeater chant at him.


----------



## USAUSA1

Remember Stone Cold and Deborah Mcmichaels ?


----------



## FITZ

Young God Seth Rollins said:


> Anybody seen this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't look that bad... will probably catch an episode or two.


Looks exactly like TNA. That's not necessarily a bad thing but it's hard to deny that they look really similar.


----------



## The Dark Warlords

I really do not know. I do hope that it succeeds because we need a viable alternative to WWE. We as fans need it as well as the wrestlers. They need another place to go that will compensate than on a money level as well as giving them the chance to apply their trade somewhere where they feel respected.


----------



## Stinger Fan

FITZ said:


> Looks exactly like TNA. That's not necessarily a bad thing but it's hard to deny that they look really similar.


#VintageJarrett


----------



## Stetho

The Dark Warlords said:


> I really do not know. I do hope that it succeeds because we need a viable alternative to WWE. We as fans need it as well as the wrestlers. They need another place to go that will compensate than on a money level as well as giving them the chance to apply their trade somewhere where they feel respected.


There's already plenty of alternative to WWE. Just encourage them. Of course they don't have the same amount of money but if you wait to see a new wrestling company as rich as the WWE you're gonna wait forever.


----------



## shandcraig

So are they going to have a sorta show style name for each episode ? I kinda like that idea. I mean its not new of course but its still cool.


GFWAmped Ep 101 Cold Open


Cold open eh


----------



## WBS

shandcraig said:


> So are they going to have a sorta show style name for each episode ? I kinda like that idea. I mean its not new of course but its still cool.
> 
> 
> GFWAmped Ep 101 Cold Open
> 
> 
> Cold open eh


where did you got this?


----------



## AEA

TNA TNA TNA... Oh wait


----------



## WBS

alex1997 said:


> TNA TNA TNA... Oh wait


Yep you wanted to post that at TNAMecca... Lol


----------



## LaMelo

I wish I had a way to watch this now.


----------



## WBS

Who knows if it will ever air at this point..


----------



## WBS

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=kBp-8gnj-lA

Another cool presentation video!


----------



## Count Vertigo

Production is amazing tho, it looks A class and doesn't even have a TV deal, unlike ROH (nothing against it, ring product is great but how many years it has been without them getting some proper lighting?) I really hope they get a TV deal and get on a roll. Jarrett definitely learned from his mistakes with TNA.


----------



## Bobryderswebcam

It seems like it's gonna be that global impact style of presentation TNA did a few years ago, which at the time most people agreed was a direction the company should take more often. I can see this been a success if Jeff lands a deal.


----------



## WBS

That's the big "if"


----------



## Saintpat

I remain open-minded, but unless and until this shows up on my TV it pretty much doesn't exist to me.


----------



## SpudCake

Who do you think will be the first champions?
My predictions are:
GFW Global Championsip - Nick Aldis
GFW Tag Team Championship - Bullet Club
GFW Women's Championship - Amber Gallows
GFW NEX*GEN Championship - PJ Black


----------



## WBS

SpudCake said:


> Who do you think will be the first champions?
> My predictions are:
> GFW Global Championsip - Nick Aldis
> GFW Tag Team Championship - Bullet Club
> GFW Women's Championship - Amber Gallows
> GFW NEX*GEN Championship - PJ Black


Pretty much agree. The only thing are the tag team belts that, unfortunately, I don't see around the bc waists, just cause I don't believe they're going to be in Las Vegas for the final tapings.. Probably Reno Scum or The Bollywood Boys will win it. I have not seen their work but I'm not so "Amped" with either of these two..


----------



## WBS

The card

NEX*GEN Championship Finals
PJ Black vs. Virgil Flynn vs. Jigsaw vs. TJP

NEX*GEN Contenders match
Sonjay Dutt vs. Seiya Sanada

Bestia 666 vs. Cielo Escorpian

Women’s Championship Final
Christina Von Eerie vs. Amber Gallows

Tag Team Championship semifinal
Reno Scum vs. Teaze N Sleaze

Tag Team Championship semifinal
Bollywood Boyz vs. Whirlwind Gentlemen

Global Championship contenders match
Brian Myers vs. Kongo Kong (w/Henry Maxwell) vs. Kevin Kross

PLUS!.A new GFW Global Champion will be crowned!

Also appearing: Jeff Jarrett, Karen Jarrett, Nick Aldis, Bobby Roode, Chael Sonnen, Chris Mordetzky and The Masked Saint.


Really disappointing card..

So pj black will win the NEX GEN Title, Christina the women's title, Bollywood Boyz the tag titles and Nick Aldis the Global Title.


----------



## Dragon

I haven't kept up with GFW news since they did the first show in the baseball stadium. How many shows have they filmed for the TV tapings?


----------



## LaMelo

Are they still having poor attendance?


----------



## WBS

Dragon said:


> I haven't kept up with GFW news since they did the first show in the baseball stadium. How many shows have they filmed for the TV tapings?


I think it will be a 12 episodes season.


----------



## Corey

Ace Boogie said:


> Are they still having poor attendance?


They haven't ran any shows recently, actually. Had to cancel their Texas tour because ROH, NXT, and WWE were all running there in the same month so it definitely would've been poor.


----------



## WBS

Apparently Jarrett is replacing DelRio at wXwGermany this weekend :

Switzerland and Germany, JeffJarrett is coming this weekend! GFW fans are truly global! #AmpedArmy #JoinTheForce

P. S. wXw confirms:
Breaking News: RealJeffJarrett at wXw Slammania on Saturday Oct 17th at the Maimarktclub in Mannheim http://t.co/2pDpRvvGtG

GFW wrestling partened with them among others companies in Europe.


----------



## MKCS

I've tried to get into Global Force and was always a supporter of them but they haven't offered much in terms of trying to hook the fans have they? I'm not really interested in anyone they're marketing and the feud with TNA didn't really help.


----------



## NotGuilty

Didn't live up to the hype IMO


----------



## Afterlife

.


----------



## USAUSA1

It's too early folks. However, I do wish JJ would have went the Booker T route a little. What this business is missing is strong local/regional promoters.


----------



## MainEventPodcast

I have an interview Jeff Jarrett being released tomorrow on my podcast! You should check it out, I also got to speak with Nick Aldis (Magnus) about his involvement too!

Let me know what you think, you can find it on my twitter at MainEventPod


----------



## THA_WRESTER

So is there a face to the franchise for this brand yet, or neh??


----------



## WBS

Don't know if that's the actual belt...


----------



## WBS

Same goes for the women's title. The tag team and the global championships not showed aon.


----------



## TheMightyQuinn

Look at these belts that look to of been bought at a flea market. 

























I have to admit that the world belt looks pimp as hell tho.


----------



## WBS

I like the design of these belts, the global title looks really cool!


----------



## WBS

It's seems better to a closer look.


----------



## WBS

And here are the tag team titles!


----------



## virus21

Like those belts. The green is a odd choice, but it works somehow.


----------



## Corey

Those titles are certainly unique, that's for sure. Hopefully they end up meaning something in the long run.


----------



## MetalKiwi

I really like the belts. They stand out, which is a good thing.
Also on a side note, I hope Christina Von Eerie wins the belt.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

GFW is getting good! Real good!


----------



## MR-Bolainas

Hope they get a TV Deal soon they could be a great wrestling promotion if they book it correctly.


----------



## shandcraig

I agree they are unque and its hard to decide what i think.But i think thats what is good about them that they are sorta different from typical.I like the world title a lot though.


----------



## Donnie

WBS said:


> It's seems better to a closer look.


That is one of the strangest looking belts I have ever seen. But I really like it, so good work Jarrett.


----------



## HOJO

Those belts look so bad :lmao:lmao


----------



## TheGimmickKiller

I honestly think they look rad. But then again, green _is_ my favourite colour.


----------



## Tommy-V

Green doesn't look good on championship belts.


----------



## shandcraig

I get how some could hate green but i love it.Its just different and not trying to be so perfect.The belts have a alternative feel to em.

They remind me of like new japan belts or something


Heres a link to better photos of them on the floor. Hopefully after a while they move away from the full word logo and just use that GFW letter logo you see on the sides of the belt. That logo is so sweet and would look good in large in the middle.

The next gen belt is so cool.

https://twitter.com/hashtag/gfwamped?f=images&vertical=default


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

Okay Spolier. 










Magnus in the world champion, smart move, no one else is credible yet, very smart and Magnus is very young.


----------



## Corey

What the shit is going on here?



Spoiler: photos


----------



## Vic

Jarrett getting smashed god damn :lmao.


----------



## Ham and Egger

The world title looks like a pimp cup you'd drink out of and the rest look like cans of energy drinks. :lol


----------



## TheRealFunkman

The belts look cool they're different. No hate here


I dig all the new champs except tags teams only because I don't know too much about the Bollywood boys


----------



## Stetho

They are pretty cool actually ! Finally something looking different and original in GFW


----------



## shandcraig

TheRealFunkman said:


> The belts look cool they're different. No hate here
> 
> 
> I dig all the new champs except tags teams only because I don't know too much about the Bollywood boys



I once saw the Bollywood boyz live in Vancouver Ca and they were the most entertaining people of the entire night. the entire crowd was up dancing and chanting. They got right up with the crowd firing everyone up. So i assume they will be the same energized faces in GFW. 

So in that respect im happy they are the tag champs cus its a good entertaining fit. 

Why wouldn't they put the belt on Roode over Magnus ?

video of them and the crowd ha 





Seeing the belts on people they actually look cool in silver and green. Pop out


----------



## Corey

I think I like the tag belts more than the rest of them. They're just... unique. The silver and green looks good on them imo. The NEX GEN and Women's Titles are alright, but a little bland. The women's title looks huge. haha

The World Title isn't bad, but every time I look at it I see the ROH World Title. Am I the only one that notices a possible resemblance?


----------



## shandcraig

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I think I like the tag belts more than the rest of them. They're just... unique. The silver and green looks good on them imo. The NEX GEN and Women's Titles are alright, but a little bland. The women's title looks huge. haha
> 
> The World Title isn't bad, but every time I look at it I see the ROH World Title. Am I the only one that notices a possible resemblance?



Thats a horrible photo of the belt.Its to close, I cant stress enough how many people take photos of people so close up.Its not natural and the same goes for objects.


----------



## Vic

Apparently Boulder Creek has plans of making GFW available to air in November internationally? I guess us Americans have to stream/torrent it for now.


----------



## WBS

The UK seems to be where gfw is closer at finalising a TV deal.


----------



## Corey

I want this shit to be put on TV in the U.S. ASAP so I can have something different to watch. WWE sucks, TNA is nearly dead, and Lucha Underground isn't back until next year. Pick up the pace!


----------



## obby

I'll probably try watching the show when it starts. I'd like to hope we can finally get something akin to TNA pre Hogan.


----------



## LaMelo

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I want this shit to be put on TV in the U.S. ASAP so I can have something different to watch. WWE sucks, TNA is nearly dead, and Lucha Underground isn't back until next year. Pick up the pace!


I feel the same way.


----------



## WBS

Thanks to Porky Sanders for the following Global Force Wrestling Amped spoilers from Friday's tapings in Las Vegas. No word yet on when or where these will air.

* Karen Jarrett,Chael Sonnen.and Jeff Jarrett open the show with a promo in the ring. Chael mocks Karen for leaving Kurt Angle for Jeff. Karen slaps Sonnen and goes off on him

* Sonjay Dutt defeated Sanada to become the first contender to the NEX*GEN Title

* Reno Scum defeated Joey Ryan and Jacob Austin Young in a tag team semi-final

* Christina Von Eerie defeated Amber Gallows to become the first-ever GFW Women's Champion

* The Bollywood Boyz defeated Remy Marcel and Jack Manley in a tag team semi-final

* Kongo Kong defeated Brian Myers and Kevin Kross to become the first contender to the Global Title

* Nick Aldis(Magnus) defeated Bobby Roode to become the first-ever GFW Global Champion. Chris Masters beat Aldis down after the match and busted him open pretty bad. He was quickly rushed to the back and it took them a minute to clean everything up

* The Bollywood Boyz defeated Reno Scum to become the first-ever GFW Tag Team Champions

* The Masked Saint defeated Joey Ryan

* PJ Black (Justin Gabriel) defeated Jigsaw, TJ Perkins and Virgil Flynn to become the first-ever GFW NEX*GEN Champion


----------



## MetalKiwi

Hopefully this will find it's way onto New Zealand TV somehow.


----------



## rocco97

- Friday's Global Force Wrestling Amped TV tapings in Las Vegas reportedly drew 400-500 fans but a lot of those were papered. There was a post-match segment with the first-ever GFW Global Champion Nick Aldis (Magnus) getting busted open by Chris Masters and apparently Aldis, who was bleeding profusely, was not happy at all about it, according to F4Wonline.com.

I think that the GFW alone is not going anywhere: either teams up with TNA or dies


----------



## WBS

After seeing some photos and videos I can't see how there could have been only 500 ;there's seems to be a number equal to the last taping. Still papered of course. 
Plus I have not seen this news over at f4won.


----------



## Vic

Dave said on the HIAC post show that the tapings this week did 2,900, he corrected himself.


----------



## WBS

Well there's some difference there lol.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Vic said:


> Dave said on the HIAC post show that the tapings this week did 2,900, he corrected himself.


From that WOL show:

2109*, according to the arena people. 
400-500 according to 2 WOR callers. 
350-500, according to Meltzer's 2 correspondends. Meltzer's quote - "The 500 is from a guy, who is one of my best friends, who has been around the arena industry for his entire life, for decades and is pretty good at estimating crowds."


----------



## Stetho

Meltzer is so untrustworthy when it's not about WWE...


----------



## Vic

MTheBehemoth said:


> From that WOL show:
> 
> 2109*, according to the arena people.
> 400-500 according to 2 WOR callers.
> 350-500, according to Meltzer's 2 correspondends. Meltzer's quote - "The 500 is from a guy, who is one of my best friends, who has been around the arena industry for his entire life, for decades and is pretty good at estimating crowds."


Thanks for the correction, I miss heard, but still 2,100 is good. I'd rather take the arena's number to heart. Obviously papered by at least half, but it'll look good on tv.


----------



## WBS

Again just looking at the photos there's no way that there was only 500 people there. It's this simple. They are all over Twitter btw so I'm not making stuff up. Heavily papered for sure, no doubt about it.


----------



## USAUSA1

I have my doubts like the TNA Sony six $60 million rumors but it doesn't matter. I want too see the tv show now, that's all I care about.


----------



## WBS

The show in Grimsby has started


----------



## CretinHop138

UK productions always look more professional than the US ones. 4 sides too.


----------



## WBS

I'd say 200 / 300 people there according to pictures and videos from Twitter and periscope.
It's a small building so it doesn't look bad.


----------



## shandcraig

Now that i see them in the 4 sided ring for the UK tour with some GFW colors on it. I realy hope they move to 4 sides long term. Looks better even though i like the 6 sided ring. Just looks sharp in the Uk

Thankfully nothing really is too 6 sided displaying on the belts they use.


----------



## Afterlife

.


----------



## Corey

Afterlife said:


> Is the UK one a TV taping? How many shows have they taped so far?


It isn't, just a live event. They've taped all the TV they had scheduled in Vegas. Three separate tape dates and my guess would be 4 one hour episodes per date, so 12 episode in total.


----------



## WBS

Yep 12 episodes have been taped. Still nothing new about landing a TV deal anywhere..


----------



## Stetho

Damn, 12 is a lot for something without a TV deal at the moment.
Don't know what Jarrett must be thinking now...


----------



## metabolic666

They should release full episodes online for free.


----------



## USAUSA1

metabolic666 said:


> They should release full episodes online for free.


Or stream it for a $1 per episode.


----------



## shandcraig

Netflix would be smart to stream it as a netflix Original.test run for viewers then new pay as it grows.


----------



## Mister Sinister

WBS said:


> The show in Grimsby has started


They should have taped there-- looks full.


----------



## Dragon

You think they would have filmed an episode in England. Gives the show a Global feel.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

TheMightyQuinn said:


>












Kudos to GFW for breaking the mold a bit with those title belts' designs.



virus21 said:


> Like those belts. The green is a odd choice, but it works somehow.


Agreed on the belts' designs, though the green trim isn't odd considering they're implementing it as the company's signature color (they use it for the logo and the ring ropes as well).


----------



## link85

I wonder how much it cost to produce those 12 episodes. Hopefully Gfw has some major investors


----------



## WBS

GFW RESULTS 10/28 LINCOLNSHIRE, ENGLAND: FIRST INTERNATIONAL SHOW

BY.WRESTLING OBSERVER STAFF

Global Force Wrestling held their first international show on Wednesday 28th October at the Auditorium in Grimsby, North East Lincolnshire, England.

.

The event featured GFW founder Jeff Jarrett, as well as a reunion from the British Invasion tag team of Nick.Aldis(TNA's Magnus) and Doug Williams.Traffic caused by a serious accident on the main road into the town caused the event to be delayed by 15-20 minutes and there were still people coming into the venue at bell time.

.

Merchandise was selling well, particularly the GFW Amped t-shirts but the most interesting point was the use of a four-sided ring (for the evening.

.

The event started with ring announcer SoCalVal geeing up the crowd and introducing Karen Jarrett.

.

Karen did an excellent job of noting the historic nature of the show and making it feel like something really special, before turning into a promo on the Nathan Cruz-Jeff Jarrett match, noting that Jeff had not 'travelled all this way to lose'.

.

CHRIS RIDGEWAY v NOAM DOR

.

Ridgeway is highly-rated on the British circuit and is from Barrow-on-Furness..Dor.is a veteran of TNA's British Boot Camp II.

.

Big things were expected of the opening contest but the participants opted to go for a comedy match centred on funny.wristlock.and back slide spots, whilst exchanging 'wrestling' taunts - it didn't click with the crowd.

.

Dor.hit a nice standing drop kick to take control of the match. He worked on the arm before taking the victory with a quick tap out to a leg grapevine submission.

.

1/2* - very disappointing match, the two guys didn't click and what they put on seemed lost on the audience.

.

BIG DAMO O' CONNOR v BRAM - Falls Count Anywhere

.

It was announced earlier in the day on social media that Bram would be.Dam' Connor's opponent in this open challenge match.

.

O'Connor is huge, 6'4" and around the 350lbs mark, he looks like a cross between Bray Wyatt and Jason Albert. He cut a good promo before the match saying that he was disappointed that Bram was answering the challenge and that it wasn't the competition he was looking for.

.

Bram responded by challenging O'Connor to a falls count anywhere match and the bout started straight away.

.

They exchanged.shoulderblocks.to start with neither guy budging. Bram took charge with a flying tackle that sent.Damo.to the floor.

.

The pair brawled into the first row but O'Connor took control and sent Bram flying back across the barrier.

.

Bram hit the post hard and O'Connor got the first near fall with a running.senton.on the floor.

.

Damo.overpowered Bram but missed a diving.headbuttallowing the Englishman to stage a bit of a comeback with a big bodyslam.

.

That was cut off by a huge pump handle kick that elicited 'oohs' from the crowd..Damo.got a fantastic near fall off a Samoan drop/running.senton.combination.

.

Damo.got another two off a Northern Lights.Suplex. He went for a second one but it was blocked and Bram turned it around into an Impaler DDT for the win.

.

**3/4 - Hard hitting brawl that would have benefited from using more of the falls count anywhere stipulation. First time seeing O'Connor and I was impressed with his movement and presence.

.

NIKKI STORM v MICKIE JAMES

.

First big pop of the evening for Mickie. Nikki declares herself the 'Best in the Galaxy' and never stops talking, constantly berating the audience and her opponent.

.

Mickie gets the upper hand early on and Nikki stalls to argue with fans in the front row.

.

Nikki cut off the early momentum with a drop kick and took over with the usual heel tactics, hair pulling, choking and slaps to the face.

.

She went for a.leglock.submission but Mickie made the ropes. Nikki went up top but got caught and slammed off.

.

Mickie scored two with a cross body from the top rope. She went for a sunset flip but Nikki grabbed the ropes and got two off that before the referee swiped her hands away.

.

Nikki went for a.suplex.but it was reversed and Mickie was able to hit a kick to the midsection and a leaping DDT for the win.

.

**1/2 - Better than the majority of the Diva matches you see on RAW. Mickie looked in great shape and you can see why there's been some interest in Nikki.

.

The interval took place after this with the opportunity to meet Mickie James and receive a signed photo for £10.

.

'THE PRIMATE' JASON PRIME v ROBBIE X

.

These two young British wrestlers got a chance to shine but unfortunately much of the audience was still coming back from intermission.

.

The match was fairly flat and lacked any heat. They went for a technical, ground based bout, which didn't allow the fans to really get a feel for either man.

.

Robbie got the win when he blocked a Prime charge in the corner and grabbed the ropes for a cheap three.

.

* - hard to gauge this one as the match was solid enough from a technical standpoint but did little to get the crowd involved.

.

NATHAN CRUZ v JEFF.JARRETT.w/ KAREN.JARRETT

.

Nathan Cruz is perhaps the biggest star of New Generation Wrestling (NGW) based out of Hull (around 30 miles from Grimsby). This meant he was familiar to many in the audience from local TV coverage and various other shows.

.

Jeff cut a great promo before the bout stating that Cruz wasn't strong enough competition and that the match would end up being like the NFL going up against the English Premier League (soccer) - the superior athlete would prevail.

.

Jarrett took control with an.armdrag.and riled up the audience with the Fargo strut and then laid across the top rope.

.

Cruz hit a nice dropkick to send Jarrett to the floor. He hid behind Karen but Nathan kept chasing them until he forced Jeff back into the ring.

.

Nathan was in charge with some high-flying offence but Karen kept interfering to halt his momentum.

.

Jeff went for a.suplex.but it was reversed into a slingshot.suplex.for a fantastic near fall.

.

Cruz went back up top but Karen again interfered. This time Nathan dragged her into the ring but the referee pulled the pair apart. The distraction allowed Jeff to hit a low blow and the Stroke for the three.

.

*** .This was an entertaining match that benefited from the constant interference from Karen, which made sure they got the right reaction.

.

RAMPAGE BROWN & MARTY SCURLL v THE BRITISH INVASION (Nick.Aldis.& Doug Williams)

.

Rampage Brown is again one of the top stars in NGW, so he received a good heel reaction.

.

Marty.Scurll.is from the first TNA British Bootcamp and is now working a Clockwork Orange-inspired gimmick.

.

Doug Williams got a nice pop and has wrestled in the area many times before. Nick.Aldis.is the former Magnus and had the GFW World Title with him.

.

Scurll.cut a promo before the match saying that.Aldis.wasn't a good representation of a British world champion.

.

The British Invasion guys bounced.Scurll.around to start but he eventually made the tag to Brown, who took over on Williams.

.

It was old-school tag action with the heels cutting off the ring and using several illegal double teams to remain in control.

.

Doug reversed a.waistlock.and went for the Chaos Theory on.Scurll.but Brown broke it up..Aldis.got knocked to the floor and the heels took over again on Williams.

.

They set him up for a double.superplex.but.Aldis.came back in to turn it into the Tower of Doom.

.

This took Rampage out of the action and allowed Williams to hit an exploder.suplex.on.Scurll, with.Aldis.coming off the top with a beautiful elbow drop for the win.

.

***1/4 - this was a really entertaining tag match that had the fans involved from the start and sent them home happy.

.

SoCalVal then invited fans into the ring for a £10 photo opportunity with.Aldis.and the GFW Title belt.

.

Overall it was an entertaining old-school show with plenty of fan interaction and some solid action.

.

BIGGEST POPS

.

1. Nick.Aldis

.

2. Mickie James

.

3. Doug Williams

.

4. The.Jarretts.(entrance)

.

5. Nathan Cruz

.

BIGGEST HEAT

.

1. Jeff Jarrett

.

2. Karen Jarrett

.

3..Dam' Connor

.

4. Nikki Storm

.

5. Rampage Brown & Marty.Scurll


----------



## StylinProfilin

This company isn't going to get noticed until someone from current WWE roster heads over. . Sad but true.


----------



## USAUSA1

I think signing Styles would be huge but they have no money.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

USAUSA1 said:


> I think signing Styles would be huge but they have no money.


Bullshit. GFW is just saving their money until they get a TV deal. It's called spending money once you know money is coming in. Besides, they shouldn't sign a big star until they know they will be on a bigish network.


----------



## USAUSA1

WesternFilmGuy said:


> Bullshit. GFW is just saving their money until they get a TV deal. It's called spending money once you know money is coming in. Besides, they shouldn't sign a big star until they know they will be on a bigish network.


Good luck finding a network then.


----------



## USAUSA1

WesternFilmGuy said:


> Bullshit. GFW is just saving their money until they get a TV deal. It's called spending money once you know money is coming in. Besides, they shouldn't sign a big star until they know they will be on a bigish network.


No tv deal = no money


----------



## LaMelo

StylinProfilin said:


> This company isn't going to get noticed until someone from current WWE roster heads over. . Sad but true.


A tv deal would also help.


----------



## WBS

The problem is this :Jarrett can't have Keith money until he has a good TV deal in the USA, and he also can't book big names who would help at getting a TV deal, until he has the money.


----------



## Real Punk

I don't wanna to upset anyone but I can take critics easy.

GFW look on a road to nowhere.

No word on network or deal and it just look looks like Jeff Jarett show Jeff's Disneyland.

No media hype very low support.

And sadly has good talent but no airtime.


----------



## Mindy_Macready

Real Punk said:


> I don't wanna to upset anyone but I can take critics easy.
> 
> GFW look on a road to nowhere.
> 
> No word on network or deal and it just look looks like Jeff Jarett show Jeff's Disneyland.
> 
> No media hype very low support.
> 
> And sadly has good talent but no airtime.


Not only that but Jeff is still stuck in his own ways of not putting over his talents like he did in TNA.


----------



## WBS

Lol. What wrestler he supposedly not putted over in gfw wrestling? He wrestled like just two times... And not once for the TV show..


----------



## Afterlife

.


----------



## ThenWo/WCW

any new news ??


----------



## Stetho

One of the biggest fail in pro wrestling.


----------



## NotGuilty

Another case of don't believe the hype. :done


----------



## animus

Truthfully, I think Jarrett gotta run some PPV's to rebuild some momentum and such, plus it'll give TV execs a general idea of how the shows will end up being run and such. But so far, this appears to be a complete flop.


----------



## shandcraig

I don't see why anyone thinks gfw is a fail.first off why are people expecting a deal from a bran new company. He's already been more sucks fill from such little shows then hakf the indies .It will work out and thel do well.


----------



## Stone Hot

Jesus Christ is this boom gonna happen or what?


----------



## USAUSA1

Would be better off running a local promotion in Tennessee and get tv all over the state.


----------



## Afterlife

.


----------



## TheMightyQuinn

Afterlife said:


> It certainly feels dead already.


That's what happens when you aint got any real backing like panda energy to cover your ass if you mess up.


----------



## WBS

TheMightyQuinn said:


> That's what happens when you aint got any real backing like panda energy to cover your ass if you mess up.


What has been messed up in gfw?


----------



## THA_WRESTER

Do they even have a television deal??


----------



## USAUSA1

They crowned champions too early and it already bit them in the ass. Working with TNA and taking the L was dumb.


----------



## EireUnited

Everything about this promotion shows why the generation of people who promoted wrestling who from the 80s and 90s mentality don't understand how to connect to the current audience.

An independent wrestling promotion in SCOTLAND (with a population of like 6 million people) just drew a crowd of over 4,000 to a show. They CONNECTED with their own culture.

"Global Force!", "Amped!", it's all so outdated. Painfully outdated. 

The past is dead, WCW of 1996 wouldn't be popular today. 

But you know what's alive? TODAY! Connect with the young audience, no matter what anybody says, it isn't that hard. American pro wrestling just hasn't got a clue right now. Nobody is in touch. 

It's going to take a new promoter in their 20s/30s to come along and shake everything up.


----------



## Walking Deadman

EireUnited said:


> Everything about this promotion shows why the generation of people who promoted wrestling who from the 80s and 90s mentality don't understand how to connect to the current audience.
> 
> An independent wrestling promotion in SCOTLAND (with a population of like 6 million people) just drew a crowd of over 4,000 to a show. They CONNECTED with their own culture.
> 
> "Global Force!", "Amped!", it's all so outdated. Painfully outdated.
> 
> The past is dead, WCW of 1996 wouldn't be popular today.
> 
> But you know what's alive? TODAY! Connect with the young audience, no matter what anybody says, it isn't that hard. American pro wrestling just hasn't got a clue right now. Nobody is in touch.
> 
> It's going to take a new promoter in their 20s/30s to come along and shake everything up.


WCW of 1996 would do just fine. The nWo storyline was very engaging at the time, the crusierweights would satisfy that niche of fans that only care for what they call workrate, and it didn't have anything for the most part to upset overly PC people that seem to get such a strong voice online today.


----------



## EireUnited

It wouldn't, and that's the problem with wrestling fan/promoter mindset.

It's different now- embrace it and play to it. The past is dead. Good.


----------



## Walking Deadman

EireUnited said:


> It wouldn't, and that's the problem with wrestling fan/promoter mindset.
> 
> It's different now- embrace it and play to it. The past is dead. Good.


It's not that black and white. The past is always going to influence the present anyway.


----------



## Provo

R.I.P GFW

2015-2015

"At least you tried"


----------



## USAUSA1

The hype was too big and they never fully capitalize on it. I was just thinking the other day how LU didn't have nowhere near the hype GFW had for their first set of tapings(season1), they had to earn that respect over time. GFW actually had the buzz and everything you can ask for. Why wait for a tv deal to air these shows? Sell these shows on VOD and when you get the tv deal, you can produce fresh tv tapings. GFW is looking like XWF but I hope they get a deal soon.


----------



## shandcraig

The difference is gfw is doing touring and as a new company its successful .the uk tour was good. Doesn't need ti be some record crowd to be a successful. They look professional and I think it will do well in time.you think wwe was big over night


----------



## shandcraig

I think they should push hard to be the first wrrstling company on Netflix. Push out the first tapings thst crowd champions then on Netflix they can properly build a weekly series and build special events on say Saturdays. 

Seriously netflix is the greatest option for a brand.netflix caN call it orginal netflix series as its a new company.

Jeff kept talking about netflix so I assume he's trying


----------



## USAUSA1

They might have to do what TNA will probably do and pay the network for a timeslot.


----------



## WBS

USAUSA1 said:


> The hype was too big and they never fully capitalize on it. I was just thinking the other day how LU didn't have nowhere near the hype GFW had for their first set of tapings(season1), they had to earn that respect over time. GFW actually had the buzz and everything you can ask for. Why wait for a tv deal to air these shows? Sell these shows on VOD and when you get the tv deal, you can produce fresh tv tapings. GFW is looking like XWF but I hope they get a deal soon.


I pretty much agree with what you wrote. There's a huge difference comparing today to when gfw was going to do the first tapings in terms of buzz and hype. Unfortunately they couldn't get a tv deal that soon. If they don't get a deal by the end of the year it will be really really difficult to recreate some minimum sort of interess in the product.

Here's something interesting, Dutt interviewed talking about tv negotiations:

"On where people may be able to watch GFW’s AMPED TV show they have been filming:

SD: Great question. I wish I had a definite answer to give you but I don’t. Shopping a television show around for 52 weeks is probably not the easiest thing. Most TV shows are seasonal and only require a commitment of 12-13 weeks. Depending on how long the season is. *We are asking for 52 weeks of first run television *which is what people in North America are used to in a pro wrestling show. It’s a different task. It’s a hard task. I think that we are making some inroads. We are making some progress. We’ve literally had meetings every week for the last few weeks with various networks. We are very close to finalizing something overseas. I think that once we can make those announcements people will kind of get a better grasp and idea of what it is that we are trying to do. 

On how many episodes of AMPED GFW currently has filmed and ready to air:

SD: More than 15 at this point. 

On the pros and cons of distributing a pro wrestling show via an on-demand video streaming platform like Netflix or Hulu:

SD: One of the cons I think right off the bat is the binge watching. If a consumer is sitting there watching twenty episodes of AMPED in one day… that’s it. Then they’re done with it. We can’t penetrate that consumer going forward. Whereas with an episodic platform we have the consumer every week for one hour. We can tell our stories. We can show exactly what it is that we have to bring to the table. Whether it be merchandise, live events, etc etc etc. If you’re watching it on a Netflix style platform you could go through all of those episodes in one day. Then you would be completely done with the product. Television shows that are on Netflix, it’s a completely different animal. Their revenue isn’t going to come from any other avenues. Like a live event. You aren’t going to go to a live event for Breaking Bad. You just watch the TV show and you are done with it. "

So they are actually asking for a 52 weeks deal....Now I'm super confused. I believed that they were going to do a seasonal show like LU...


----------



## 304418

Why don’t they just release the episodes on the Flipps app at an affordable price so that fans can see what GFW really is?

I get that a tv deal is important to a wrestling company and everything, but waiting for a tv deal isn’t going to create more buzz around this company. Releasing the episodes they've taped so far will.


----------



## ArnDaddy

I came here to see if there is any where I can find GFW to watch? or am I right in thinking from reading that it is not available anywhere yet? To be honest their involvement with TNA soured me to the idea but I am willing to give it another shot if it is possible somewhere?



EireUnited said:


> Everything about this promotion shows why the generation of people who promoted wrestling who from the 80s and 90s mentality don't understand how to connect to the current audience.
> 
> An independent wrestling promotion in SCOTLAND (with a population of like 6 million people) just drew a crowd of over 4,000 to a show. They CONNECTED with their own culture.
> 
> "Global Force!", "Amped!", it's all so outdated. Painfully outdated.
> 
> The past is dead, WCW of 1996 wouldn't be popular today.
> 
> But you know what's alive? TODAY! Connect with the young audience, no matter what anybody says, it isn't that hard. American pro wrestling just hasn't got a clue right now. Nobody is in touch.
> 
> It's going to take a new promoter in their 20s/30s to come along and shake everything up.


By the way, I think this is an excellent post, mainstream wrestling is a very tired product at the minute - although I do think Lucha Underground has done a good job of connecting with its fans... I have been very impressed with their first season, yes its on a small network but almost everyone who has seen it loves it. Instead of re-hashing old storylines or everything we have seen before they tried something different - It might not be for everyone on first viewing but at least its not just WWE light.


----------



## shandcraig

Here is photos of the tag belts with the bollywood boys from a from ECCW local wrestling brand.Which is where Jeff found them. I think those belts look pretty sweet and i like the silver. 

Man the 3 letter GFW logo is so much better though then the full word one. Its a great identity







logo for a wrestling company.


----------



## MetalKiwi

Those belts look pretty cool indeed!


----------



## OhyoudidntNWO

Nice belts, I like Jeff's dedication into providing an alternative and whilst I don't think they have it right (yet) I hope they continue and push forward


----------



## Morrison17

I recall reading that GFW Amped was schedule to debut on UK TV channel in november? What's up with that?


----------



## WBS

Never announced. They haven't signed a TV deal anywhere..


----------



## TheMightyQuinn

WBS said:


> Never announced. They haven't signed a TV deal anywhere..


So when will we see gfw on Tv?


----------



## Corey

How can TNA keep getting TV deals with all these random channels but Jarrett and GFW can't get one anywhere?  You'd think he would have a chance with POP TV, Comet, or some other random network SOMEWHERE.


----------



## Cliffy

don't worry

they'll get on WGN and become the number 2 fed in the states in the process

keep the faith


----------



## hrbeerdlife

I hope they get tv one of these days im not to fond of everything I read on it but with Jarrett at the helm ill give it a chance as long as russo isnt a part of it ever in any way


----------



## shandcraig

Netflix


----------



## WBS

TheMightyQuinn said:


> So when will we see gfw on Tv?


Who knows, maybe never. It's really up in the air right now. If they doesn't announce anything before the end of the year, it would be a bad sign. 
Nobody expected it would take this long.


----------



## USAUSA1

According to Msl, Gfw was negotiating with POP but I guess TNA got the deal first.


----------



## WBS

USAUSA1 said:


> According to Msl, Gfw was negotiating with POP but I guess TNA got the deal first.


Meltzer wrote last month that Jarrett would have taken the pop deal just as last case scenario, since he didn't wanted to pay for air time.


----------



## famicommander

NJPW, Paragon, TNA, ROH, and Lucha Underground are all niche promotions and they all have some TV deal in the US, even if a couple of them (probably TNA and Paragon) are paying for air time. 

It's time for Jarrett to **** or get off the pot.


----------



## shandcraig

famicommander said:


> NJPW, Paragon, TNA, ROH, and Lucha Underground are all niche promotions and they all have some TV deal in the US, even if a couple of them (probably TNA and Paragon) are paying for air time.
> 
> It's time for Jarrett to **** or get off the pot.


TNA is an example that i think u need to wait it out for the right deal. They have been like jumping beans and i think some of the networks TNA has been on are bad ideas for the long run. Yet TNA has always been about the moment which is why they cant progress. 

So i think he needs to land the righ deal that will be a long term plan.


----------



## USAUSA1

Maybe Crackle, they're expanding.


----------



## shandcraig

Nice little interview with The Bollywood boyz. These guys are so good they have so much energy when performing.


Ps i think the GFW colors are pretty unique and stand out well. Im pretty into the neon green branding. Different from typical style we see.

http://globalnews.ca/video/2354658/bollywood-boyz-celebrate-championship-win


----------



## Suplex city

I am unsure but if their nexgen division much like tna's early x-division and not crap it up then maybe?


----------



## EireUnited

For the good of the advancement of the American pro wrestling industry, I hope this never gets off the ground and TNA dies asap.

Enough with the "but guys need more places to work!" rubbish. All these promotions do is prolong a phase of wrestling that is completely passé. They're just attempting the be 90s wrestling companies, and we're almost in the 2020's. These promotions kill people's interest in wrestling, especially those hoping for an alternative to WWE. They are not good for the business.


----------



## 304418

EireUnited said:


> For the good of the advancement of the American pro wrestling industry, I hope this never gets off the ground and TNA dies asap.
> 
> Enough with the "but guys need more places to work!" rubbish. All these promotions do is prolong a phase of wrestling that is completely passé. They're just attempting the be 90s wrestling companies, and we're almost in the 2020's. These promotions kill people's interest in wrestling, especially those hoping for an alternative to WWE. They are not good for the business.


I on the other hand hopes that it does get off the ground, solely to buy out TNA, PPW, OVW, a bunch of other smaller promotions, and maybe even ROH and CZW.

The American scene as a whole needs to be burned to the ground and rebuilt in order to have a renaissance. It might only happen if a lot of the smaller promotions go out of business for the sake of there being a strong alternative to WWE.


----------



## USAUSA1

Wwe created the alternative in nxt. Lu is an alternative but is treated more like a tv show than a promotion. Roh have a solid foundation but no major money is put into the product.

I personally think Jeff is the wrong guy to do it. He had his chance with TNA and even WWA. AgreeIng to do an angle with TNA and lose was a bad idea. People not riding with Jeff. I actually think the financial backers and wrestlers behind Classic Wrestling has more of a solid plan. I think Jeff can be a major player behind the scenes in the wwe, he should seriously think about it.


----------



## shandcraig

EireUnited said:


> For the good of the advancement of the American pro wrestling industry, I hope this never gets off the ground and TNA dies asap.
> 
> Enough with the "but guys need more places to work!" rubbish. All these promotions do is prolong a phase of wrestling that is completely passé. They're just attempting the be 90s wrestling companies, and we're almost in the 2020's. These promotions kill people's interest in wrestling, especially those hoping for an alternative to WWE. They are not good for the business.



I dont agree with this what so ever. We absolutely need another bigger Promotion.Its bullshit to only have wwe be the big one when its trash and nothing different on the main scene.

I think GFW as a brand as the right idea to be main stream and not be a laughing joke mess and confusing as fuck brand like TNA that is not his fault.As he lost control of the company very early on and Dixie has made a mess of the identity and company ever since.


----------



## EireUnited

I guarantee you right now that "Global Force!" and "Amped!" won't catch on with today's younger market. Guarantee it.

What is their identity then? Another attempt at being 90s wrestling? That is EXACTLY was the US wrestling scene does NOT need right now.


----------



## FITZ

Verbatim17 said:


> I on the other hand hopes that it does get off the ground, solely to buy out TNA, PPW, OVW, a bunch of other smaller promotions, and maybe even ROH and CZW.
> 
> The American scene as a whole needs to be burned to the ground and rebuilt in order to have a renaissance. It might only happen if a lot of the smaller promotions go out of business for the sake of there being a strong alternative to WWE.


I think this is the wrong mentality to go with. I lived in Philly for a couple years, I go to a lot of wrestling shows, and next year will be my 5th Wrestlemania in 6 years. Everything that I've seen tells me that independent wrestling companies do better when they all work together. 

I've been to like 3 WSU shows in my life. Why? Because they booked the same venue as CZW and had a show before CZW. They worked together and WSU sold me a ticket only because they worked together. Evolve wrestling ran the same venue as CZW a couple years ago and they got more people than they normally get and CZW got more people than they would normally have. When I lived in Philly there were 3 shows in 3 days at the old ECW arena from 3 different companies. I had 2 friends, one from Boston and the other from New York, come down and stay with me for the weekend and we went to all 3 shows. In both examples the companies lowered their costs because they split the cost of renting a venue and they got more people to go to both shows. 

With Wrestlemania these companies get more people to show up when they promote events together. This year ROH and Highspots are running in the same venue. They are cross promoting and it's going to make both of them a lot more money. 

I don't think the US indy scene of wrestling needs to be burnt down. I think they need to use each other and build themselves up.


----------



## Weeto

The weird thing is that 90s style wrestling is the big thing in the UK at the moment.

ICW are probably THE big guns but other promotions are trying to use the same kind of more adult shows with a lot of hard hitting action and humour is used quite a lot in some promotions.

The Attitude era , the rise of WCW during the early Nitros and the NWO era and ECW were massively popular and more mature fans still fondly remember that time and kid friendly PG stuff doesn't appeal to knowledgable longtime fans. Many fans have been watching pro wrestling since before the birth of many of the people in the ring.

Here in the UK, we've been almost entirely starved of local TV wrestling since 1988 and that is maybe why we have such hunger for live events here.

In the US, there is a niche for GFW but they need to tread carefully as even WWE aren't doing so well there and only a handful of more innovative indies seem to be appealing to fans.

If GFW end up just being TNA with green graphics, forget it. They need something that either appeals to the long time fans or brings in more new viewers. Recycling stuff that didn't work before almost never works, except in rare cases when it was used at the wrong time but was actually a viable idea that maybe went a little wrong somewhere.

GFW does seem too much like a TNA spinoff to me. Almost like all the All Japan breakaways in the past being virtually just All Japan in terms of wrestlers with different people running it.

I had high hopes for GFW, especially the international partnerships and I thought there would be loads of crossovers between US, Japanese, Mexican and British wrestlers and promotions. I thought it would be a modern NWA but instead we're stuck with a TNA clone which isn't even on TV yet.

I'm not sure if GFW will ever amount to anything beyond being a big indy promotion. If a TV deal of any note doesn't come up soon, then it might be that they end up needing to merge or close. I wouldn't be surprised if TNA and GFW end up together as they seem to be working fairly closely and I could see either Jarrett getting his baby back or Dixie buying out Jeff Jarrett again. They seem to be occupying the same space in the wrestling world.

There is still a battle for the #2 spot in US pro wrestling and none of the promotions in the running are putting up a particularly strong fight at the moment.

TNA, GFW, LU and ROH are drawing relatively poor crowds and none of them have ongoing major US TV station deals.

It isn't so much about poor in ring action as there are some decent matches but there just isn't any major buzz around any of these promotions.

Any company that spent a few million dollars and got a moderately good TV deal or was owned by a major network would be #2 promotion in the US at the moment overnight.

It is surprising that only WWE seems capable of drawing crowds in the US.

Surely SOMEONE else can come up with a promotion capable of drawing anything more than flies in the US market?


----------



## Hencheman_21

Weeto said:


> It is surprising that only WWE seems capable of drawing crowds in the US.
> 
> Surely SOMEONE else can come up with a promotion capable of drawing anything more than flies in the US market?


Is it really. I mean I wonder how much of the draw of WWE is the product they put on and how much is the name. Even during the MNW when you talked wrestling in the US a lot of people, especially the casual fan or non fan, would say something about "WWF". Even if they were talking about now or Goldberg. The best thing Vince did was push the brand name in the early days so now WWE is to wrestling what Coke is to soda pop and McDonalds is to fast food.


----------



## USAUSA1

To be fair, TNA drew more than 4000 fans on multiple occasions in the US and Nwa smoking mountain and roh did over 2000 on multiple occasions. In luchaunderground case they can probably do thousands but the people in charge prefer to tape in one location from what I was told an amazing top notch production. Pwg tickets sells out in less than 5 minutes but they prefer a smaller building. The US is expensive to run, running an arena is a couple of hundred of thousands. Better off running a small building.

In Gfw case, they have no money.


----------



## shandcraig

What is seriously wrong with some of you? First off gfw is not trying ti be 90s what so ever.

Why do people try to be put these companies it such complex persective. Noone is going to be be revolutionary it's no possible.simply all it is is a good company with a good brand idenity and good fundimentals and they could be big. 


Wwe does things a very tacky way ad that's fine but it's important they have another big company 


Look at ufc they have had other great brands rise up.where they revolutionary compared to ufc? Of course nkt. They had a good brand and did thungs well I'm a basic manner.thats all people need with a good roster.

Why do u think ufc bought all of them? Just for shits ans giggles.


Gfw does have a good idenity concept and the fact they want want to want tiring want to rings more world wide feel is key.

Any tool that says they should die or indies is and complete troll or maybe a wwe troll.no proper fan would sya such Ribisi statements. 


Oh thus new wrestlin company should fail bla bla bla.are you insane


----------



## USAUSA1

What is Gfw identity concept? 

I know roh is about the code of honor and has built themselves as the top pro wrestling work rate company in the states, luchaunderground is about lucha libre and fantasy, even Shane Douglas company is supposed to be about old school, TNA has no identity.

I know Gfw is supposed to be about unity but New Japan basically stopped them from working with aaa. And from the look of it, New Japan real partner is Roh and cmll, everybody else is just leaches.


----------



## WBS

Andy here it is, Dutt just beat Black for the nex gen title... I mean, we have yet to see the first champion to be crowned and now they do a title change. Stupid.


----------



## USAUSA1

There is a reason for that. Was it a house show?


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Black is working for Lucha Underground now. That'd be the reason. GFW can't make him starve/wait for GFW to finally get their TV deal.

Don't know what that means for their TVs


Spoiler: spoiler



(w/ Black winning the tournament and the belt)


 though. It's a mess already.


----------



## USAUSA1

Spoiler alert


----------



## ArnDaddy

I agree think the name 'AMPED' is terribly dated although I think the belts do look OK. I would agree that they have no real identity of their own and I'd be stunned if GFW ever got off the ground, although I wish them well. One of the reasons I have become so enamoured with Lucha Underground is because it is presented totally different and encompasses lots of styles or matches I was not used to before.

To be fair, GFW comes of to me as a poor mans TNA - which is a terrible thing to be seen as. Them getting into bed with TNA was a bad move in my opinion, they should of steered well clear.


----------



## WBS

USAUSA1 said:


> There is a reason for that. Was it a house show?


Wrestlecade


----------



## WBS

MTheBehemoth said:


> Black is working for Lucha Underground now. That'd be the reason. GFW can't make him starve/wait for GFW to finally get their TV deal.
> 
> Don't know what that means for their TVs
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> (w/ Black winning the tournament and the belt)
> 
> 
> though. It's a mess already.


It's pretty clear that Jarrett was too much confident at the possibility to get a deal by October. Now it's sure a messy situation..


----------



## TNA is Here

USAUSA1 said:


> What is Gfw identity concept?
> 
> I know roh is about the code of honor and has built themselves as the top pro wrestling work rate company in the states, luchaunderground is about lucha libre and fantasy, even Shane Douglas company is supposed to be about old school, TNA has no identity.
> 
> I know Gfw is supposed to be about unity but New Japan basically stopped them from working with aaa. And from the look of it, New Japan real partner is Roh and cmll, everybody else is just leaches.


Jeff Jarrett's greatest strenght has always been his drive. I mean it takes nuts to start a promotion. Look at him go now, he is almost creating a new promotion from nothing again. 

But from TNA to now, he never had a great vision of what he thinks wrestling should be about. Back in the day when Joe joined TNA and Angle was there, they should have transitioned from regular pro wrestling to a MMA-inspired fed and surprise and shock the World. But he never had the creativity and foresight to do this. 

Take Paul Heyman, I mean ECW was different, it was unique, it had an identity. That's having a vision.


----------



## Weeto

I think it would have made sense for GFW to have done a small batch of shows, put them up for free on the internet, get the fan reaction and get the fans hungry for the same format on a weekly basis.

Instead they've done tapings but haven't shown them to anyone other than TV execs that are shaking their heads in a negative manner. The fans have seen nothing apart from the tiny number of people who actually attended.

GFW have to let people see the shows somehow and the Internet seems the logical option. They could even do shows as very cheap iPPVs.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

I can't wait to see Bobby Roode win the GFW Title.

Wonder when it will air. Maybe they can get on CMT or WGN.


----------



## FITZ

Weeto said:


> I think it would have made sense for GFW to have done a small batch of shows, put them up for free on the internet, get the fan reaction and get the fans hungry for the same format on a weekly basis.
> 
> Instead they've done tapings but haven't shown them to anyone other than TV execs that are shaking their heads in a negative manner. The fans have seen nothing apart from the tiny number of people who actually attended.
> 
> GFW have to let people see the shows somehow and the Internet seems the logical option. They could even do shows as very cheap iPPVs.


Those shows had to have cost a lot of money to produce. If they put them up for free or something like that they are never going to be able to get them on a network (which I don't think they will do anyway but that's not the point). So right now they're out a lot of money but can still make it back. If they release it on their own they might make some of the money back but there is no way they would be able to make all of it back.


----------



## Tha Pope

USAUSA1 said:


> Wwe created the alternative in nxt. Lu is an alternative but is treated more like a tv show than a promotion. Roh have a solid foundation but no major money is put into the product.
> 
> I personally think Jeff is the wrong guy to do it. He had his chance with TNA and even WWA. AgreeIng to do an angle with TNA and lose was a bad idea. People not riding with Jeff. I actually think the financial backers and wrestlers behind Classic Wrestling has more of a solid plan. *I think Jeff can be a major player behind the scenes in the wwe, he should seriously think about it.*


There may still be some bad blood between him and Vince though. Warrior & Bruno both set foot in the company again but I can't see Double J & Vince working together.


----------



## FITZ

Vince having to write a $250,000 check to get Jarrett to wrestle one match has probably made him really dislike Jarrett. I mean when Vince bought WCW he fired the guy on live TV and said he wouldn't be one of the guys being brought over. And there was a real cheap shot taken at Jarrett in one of the DVDs that was made about the dying days of WCW.

It might get mended up in the future but I don't ever see it getting to the point where Vince is going offer him a job in the WWE at any point.


----------



## Suplex city

I would love to gfw if shelton benjamin is used to his full potential


----------



## LaMelo

I bet they will end up on WGN.


----------



## USAUSA1

Wgn want shows to pay for timeslot.


----------



## shandcraig

Netflix.Then they can become Netflix Original series.They can toss the already taped shows then make new ones that are more proper.


----------



## FITZ

That still involves Netflix writing them a check to be on there. I would imagine that check isn't big enough or it would have happened by now. I mean a ton of shitty B movies end up on Netflix and I know Netflix can't possibly be paying them a fortune but for GFW isn't on Netflix.


----------



## USAUSA1

Yeah, luchaunderground fans had a big campaign on twitter to get lucha on Netflix and it didn't work(or maybe it did since all the matches has been taken off YouTube). JJ would have to pitch the best business plan in history to get on Netflix. Probably have a better chance with Turner networks than Netflix. Like Sonjay Dutt said, Netflix is for binge watching, not a weekly product.

Gfw should not worry about us tv, focus on international deals and Fight Network in Canada. Then hire a company like uta to look for a US tv deal.


----------



## FITZ

Lucha Underground putting their first season on Netflix makes the most sense for a wrestling company. The show has already aired on TV and any money that they get paid would be just be added to whatever they already made from it. So even if they got a low ball offer from Netflix they would make some cash and probably get some new fans out of it for the next season.


----------



## shandcraig

I don't agree about lucha on Netflix first.gfw has been on nothing so it would be a netflix orginal. Netflix could pay small amount of what has been yard so far as a test run.then as it grows they invest more into it right.lucha already has a tv deal.

Gfw also in my eyes has that now long term idenity over lucha and more of a brand that could potentially be a big brand down the rosd in a more main stream way.


----------



## FITZ

I don't think Global Force wrestling can afford to take a small amount of money for their show.


----------



## Stetho

shandcraig said:


> I don't agree about lucha on Netflix first.gfw has been on nothing so it would be a netflix orginal. Netflix could pay small amount of what has been yard so far as a test run.then as it grows they invest more into it right.lucha already has a tv deal.
> 
> Gfw also in my eyes has that now long term idenity over lucha and more of a brand that could potentially be a big brand down the rosd in a more main stream way.


You're fooling yourself bro. More identity than Lucha Underground ? Lulz


----------



## ArnDaddy

shandcraig said:


> I don't agree about lucha on Netflix first.gfw has been on nothing so it would be a netflix orginal. Netflix could pay small amount of what has been yard so far as a test run.then as it grows they invest more into it right.lucha already has a tv deal.
> 
> Gfw also in my eyes has that now long term idenity over lucha and more of a brand that could potentially be a big brand down the rosd in a more main stream way.


I don't think GFW would interest netflix. Lucha Underground is a bit different and easier to pitch to netflix because it is not just your standard wrestling production. Itwould have been a good fit with their production values and the TV series style. Lucha Underground has a lot of buzz about it at the minute, listed for awards and glowing reviews from non-wrestling fans too. I think with someone like Netflix they could get some serious growth. They also have the opportunities for the spin-off that GFW won't have, movies and what not.

as for GFW , they need to get on TV, ASAP, even if they have to pay. It has taken longer than anyone thought and if they aren't televised soon all the god work will be undone. I'd be interested in seeing their shows but the more time that passes the less likely that is unfortunately.


----------



## USAUSA1

You can tell Gfw buzz being dead by their social media. Twitter followers, Facebook,etc. Not catching on.

They probably not releasing the 13 shows because it so old. It would be cool if they drop all 13 episodes on YouTube on New year's day. Then used that buzz to hype a future ippv.

I think Gfw can do extremely well if they do monthly ippvs in the down time until they get tv. At least keep the fans appetite wanting more.


----------



## ArnDaddy

What is GFW's identity? I'm honestly curious, because from the little bit I saw they came off as a poor man's TNA, which is obviously a terrible, terrible image to have.

I'm sure the shows will be decent, but they should never have had anything to do with TNA - It has tarnished them already in my opinion.


----------



## USAUSA1

When I think Gfw, I think Jeff Jarrett first and foremost.


----------



## 304418

USAUSA1 said:


> What is Gfw identity concept?
> 
> I know roh is about the code of honor and has built themselves as the top pro wrestling work rate company in the states, luchaunderground is about lucha libre and fantasy, even Shane Douglas company is supposed to be about old school, TNA has no identity.
> 
> I know Gfw is supposed to be about unity but New Japan basically stopped them from working with aaa. And from the look of it, New Japan real partner is Roh and cmll, everybody else is just leaches.


I was always under the impression that it was going to be a combination of an NWA-style promotion (the size of WCW in the late ’90s) hosting monthly Clash of the Champion-style dream card supershows (which would be the reasoning for the numerous partnerships with other promotions, especially with NJPW and AAA) and be a production company for their partner promotions for the North American audience (like with WK9). The reveal of Chael Sonnen, the reality style videos, the six sided ring, a tale of the tape photo being leaked from one of their tv tapings, and having their tapings in Vegas were also a sign that it was going to be very MMA influenced. If nothing else, it was going to be ROH on a major budget.

However, with AAA hosting a PPV in North America on their own without GFW; NJPW possibly partnering with ROH over GFW for WK10; other partner promotions PPVs nowhere to be seen; major AAA talents like Alberto El Patron and possibly Rey Mysterio leaving for WWE (goodbye dream matches with major NJPW talents); the introduction of a NEX*GEN title over a Cruiserweight title (nothing wrong with the idea, but there was room for both, and they chose the one that gives the promotion a TNA feel, despite the fact that no one likes TNA anymore, plus they have an over-30 yr old Sonjay Dutt involved with a belt I thought would have been for the under-30 yr old indy talents); GFW continuing the TNA idea of holding live event in mostly empty baseball stadiums instead of sticking to smaller arenas first; GFW trading company shares with TNA for tv time; and GFW not only not having a tv deal, but won’t even put the shows on the internet, I have no idea what to make of GFW at this point.


----------



## PauseMenuNotWanted

From the Observer:


> There is nothing new going on with GFW right now. We’d heard nothing about a U.S. deal being close and the U.K. deal that they were hoping for hasn’t been completed at this point. Some people have noted how ROH and TNA were able to get new TV quickly after Destination America canceled while GFW hasn’t been able to, but the circumstances are different. GFW needs television that pays or they can’t afford to run. They don’t have major money behind them. From what I understand, Toby Keith has told Jeff Jarrett he’s willing to come back to the table but Jarrett needs to get certain things done, which I presume is a viable television deal and a method to where the company can be profitable. ROH got on a new Sinclair Network, which likely isn’t paying them considering how hardline they’ve been about contracts of late, and TNA took a deal that didn’t pay them with POP TV. How they can afford that is a question but obviously Jarrett can’t afford that.


So yeah, they're pretty much dead in the water unless Toby Keith pays for their initial TV run it seems.


----------



## WBS

They're dead if they can't find networks that pays them, as stated in the article they can't take a deal like tna and roh have.


----------



## Bookockey

To go the Netflix route, which makes the most sense if you can get any interest from them, you'd have to run very cheap TV tapings and build up stars for some time. Then start running house shows within your budget like in smaller arenas and hope it grows the company. The first goal is breaking-even on TV or making a small profit and hope to draw enough viewers to get more fees. Then run house shows to make money. You have to go back to using TV as a commercial which means like only 1 match of main event level per show so you don't end up like WWE with stale match-up's and 50/50 booking.


----------



## shandcraig

Exactly for the long run netflix Beats any possible channel.as the company grows and of it becomes sucessful then netflix would give them more snd moreone then huge money at some point as they have mney for Hugh profile content now.ot wouldn't be thay way right away but I don't see why it's hard for netflix to give these guys a trial run and run the already tapped shows for cheap then woro towards a legit weekly show. 

It drives me nuts cus I see th long term future potential for a wrestling show on Netflix. 8o mlion people using it now they would instantly have so many viewers on a forumla LIke that.


----------



## BoogieWoogie

shandcraig said:


> I don't agree about lucha on Netflix first.gfw has been on nothing so it would be a netflix orginal. Netflix could pay small amount of what has been yard so far as a test run.then as it grows they invest more into it right.lucha already has a tv deal.


Netflix is branding From Dusk till Dawn as a Netflix Original, even if it was also airing on El Rey. I guess they could do the same with LU.
Also, with LU, Netflix knows what they'll be getting, an Emmy nominated show mede for today's audience, so that also favours LU over GFW.


----------



## LaMelo

They should sign GFW and LU.


----------



## WBS

From pwinsider :

Regarding a GFW TV deal, the promotion is currently being represented by Boulder Creek International for TV distribution and they were represented at MIPCOM (International Market of Communications Programmes) in France last month as well as SPORTEL, a sports content media convention in Monaco. They will also be represented at a TV broadcasters convention in Singapore this week. GFW currently has 16 hours worth of Amped TV episodes ready to go.

GFW is set to make announcements next week about upcoming live events in the United States and internationally. Jeff Jarrett has been invited to the winter meetings for Major League Baseball and Minor League Baseball in Nashville next week and will be talking with different teams about bringing the GFW Grand Slam events to their ballparks.

In a new GFW rumor, officials are reportedly in the final rounds of talks with what is said to be a "major Hollywood player." The talks reportedly began after the first set of GFW TV tapings in Las Vegas earlier this year. No word yet on


----------



## CretinHop138

So still no TV. Lel. :lol


----------



## Mr. Speed

CretinHop138 said:


> So still no TV. Lel. :lol


You realize that no one is getting new TV deals right? Even NXT was unable to get TV which is why its on the Network. TNA and ROH have given Destination America record low ratings. Around 20-30,000 people watched LU in season one. WWE the "leader of our industry" can barely draw 3 million people! ROH has been basically transferred to a small cable channel owned by Sinclair, TNA is basically cable access, they pay nothing to be on POP and in exchange POP pays them nothing. TV Networks have never been this low on paying for wrestling in history because no one is watching wrestling on TV anymore. If GFW did a TNA-type deal that would only be countering critics, while amassing mountains of debt. Meltzer's been pretty clear they need a paying deal or its a waste of time. For 2015, failing to get a paying TV deal is not a joke, it's pretty standard and every single wrestling company is in the same boat, so if you're going to laugh at GFW, make sure you're laughing at everyone else too, starting out with WWE who is driving wrestling fans away in droves by the week.


----------



## Vic

CretinHop138 said:


> So still no TV. Lel. :lol


How is this funny? TNA is on some low-rent channel and took a poor deal because they couldn't accept WGN's terms and no one else wanted them, ROH lucked out because their parent company was launching a TV network anyways. Paragon Pro Wrestling is actually desperate enough to pay for their air time. No one is just magically getting TV, and it's frustrating when everyone and their mothers in the TV world was knocking on the doors of pro wrestling promotions in the 90s.


----------



## Lazyking

SICK FUCK (ugh) said:


> How is this funny? TNA is on some low-rent channel and took a poor deal because they couldn't accept WGN's terms and no one else wanted them, ROH lucked out because their parent company was launching a TV network anyways. Paragon Pro Wrestling is actually desperate enough to pay for their air time. No one is just magically getting TV, and i*t's frustrating when everyone and their mothers in the TV world was knocking on the doors of pro wrestling promotions in the 90s.*


The Wrestling product was at the height of a boom in the late 90s even still they didn't get that top ad money. Wrestling is just not seen by tv networks as anything more then low rent programming....and unless you're WWE, the raw numbers prove not to be a worthy investment.


The fact the GFW can't get on tv is no surprise. It has zero reputation behind it (like TNA) and not likely willing to pay for a slot (like paragon ) and defintely isn't owned by a tv station (like ROH)

IF GFW does get a tv deal, I see it being on a trial run on a small network.


----------



## USAUSA1

http://www.voicesofwrestling.com/2015/09/08/tv-viewership-wwe-roh-tna-lucha-underground-njpw-on-axs/

People need to read this link before they start posting random numbers.

As for Gfw, most people don't want to deal with JJ as a boss. 

That Classic Revolution promotion got my attention. 

Which episode will we see first, AMPED TV or Revolution tv ?


----------



## Vic

Lazyking said:


> The Wrestling product was at the height of a boom in the late 90s even still they didn't get that top ad money. Wrestling is just not seen by tv networks as anything more then low rent programming....and unless you're WWE, the raw numbers prove not to be a worthy investment.
> 
> 
> *The fact the GFW can't get on tv is no surprise. It has zero reputation behind it (like TNA)* and not likely willing to pay for a slot (like paragon ) and defintely isn't owned by a tv station (like ROH)
> 
> IF GFW does get a tv deal, I see it being on a trial run on a small network.


TNA barely has reputation considering it's been in permanent stasis since like 2008. Like I said they got on a network that was re-branded early in the year and desperate for new IP. GFW isn't going to have this kind of luck (and yes that's exactly what it is luck), so it's pretty sad seeing people laugh at a new promotion trying to get off the ground, when terribly run ones get TV time out of sheer luck and nothing more.


----------



## USAUSA1

I think more people would be behind Gfw if they actually delivered quality matches. I heard there were no great matches on the tv tapings or house shows. How can you build a buzz among hardcore wrestling fans(the backbone of any promotion) when you can't deliver? JJ too focus on tv he forgot about booking matches people want to see.

First TNA shows was built around Styles, Lynn and low ki matches.


----------



## Lazyking

SICK FUCK (ugh) said:


> TNA barely has reputation considering it's been in permanent stasis since like 2008. Like I said they got on a network that was re-branded early in the year and desperate for new IP. GFW isn't going to have this kind of luck (and yes that's exactly what it is luck), so it's pretty sad seeing people laugh at a new promotion trying to get off the ground, when terribly run ones get TV time out of sheer luck and nothing more.


When I say reputation, I mean TNA had built up audience and its why they got onto other networks.. its on life support now but if it was a start up promotion, it would struggle to get on TV... 

TV networks aren't going to take a risk on GFW when it has no history and the figure head isn't exactly overflowing with money.


----------



## WBS

USAUSA1 said:


> I think more people would be behind Gfw if they actually delivered quality matches. I heard there were no great matches on the tv tapings or house shows. How can you build a buzz among hardcore wrestling fans(the backbone of any promotion) when you can't deliver? JJ too focus on tv he forgot about booking matches people want to see.
> 
> First TNA shows was built around Styles, Lynn and low ki matches.


Actually I've read many reports about good wrestling on the baseball shows and at the tapings.


----------



## USAUSA1

I don't remember hearing about any great matches.


----------



## WBS

Yeah, Everett, Cabana, Young Bucks, Moose, Bullet Club ect... They all had good entertaining matches


----------



## CretinHop138

WBS said:


> Yeah, Everett, Cabana, Young Bucks, Moose, Bullet Club ect... They all had good entertaining matches


Everett has joined TNA, he's been added to the roster page along with Trevor Lee. They offered him good money after his BFG match.


----------



## Vic

CretinHop138 said:


> Everett has joined TNA, he's been added to the roster page along with Trevor Lee. They offered him good money after his BFG match.


Lee nor Everett joined TNA, they added them to the roster because they had won the TNA tag titles.


----------



## CretinHop138

*shrug* Both list themselves as TNA guys on their twitter pages and GFW too in the case of Lee.


----------



## TheMightyQuinn

CretinHop138 said:


> *shrug* Both list themselves as TNA guys on their twitter pages and GFW too in the case of Lee.


He knows more than we do or Everett and lee because he's here 24/7 and it makes him feel so good in his fantasy world.


----------



## WBS

Everybody knows that TNA's roster page is always accurate and up-to-date... Lol


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

I wish we had more news on things!


----------



## Vic

TheMightyQuinn said:


> He knows more than we do or Everett and lee because he's here 24/7 and it makes him feel so good in his fantasy world.


Yes, let's not act as if the TNA roster page is consistently out of date and inaccurate when the likes of MVP & Bubba Ray are still on it. And lol at you saying someone is in a "fantasy world".


----------



## WBS

Announcements for Amped Live 2016 (aka grand slam tour) incoming this morning.


----------



## LaMelo

I wish it was an announcement that had to do with a tv deal.


----------



## MKCS

I will still support Global Force Wrestling once they have a TV deal but I'm left disappointed by what they're offering.

What we were promised: A product featuring the top talent from around the world from each country. Jarrett was touring the world and looking for the next big stars.

Reality: A product featuring the better TV free agents and American indy talent currently out there.


----------



## USAUSA1

They should book JJ vs. Scott Steiner for the entire tour because that would appeal to older fans.

I would like to see Shelton vs. TJ Perkins or TJ Perkins vs. Lance Hoyt to work a little man vs. Big Man match. 

Would love to see Colt and Cliff as a tag team called "The Punks". 

For the house show tours, you can pretty much do the same matches every night. Sometimes that is for the best. If possible, I would do a wargames type match Bullet Club(Karl Anderson, Gallows and Chase Owens) vs. KES and Shelton for a couple of shows.


----------



## Corey

GFW announced two live events for next month. January 22nd in Poughkeepsie NY and January 23rd in Rahway NJ. The Rahway show is a GFW and PWS joint show. No talent listing yet.


----------



## FITZ

I might be tempted to make the trip to Poughkeepsie if they have a decent talent lineup.


----------



## WBS

Global Force Wrestling to invade the Northeast

NASHVILLE, Tenn. – Global Force Wrestling will break new ground in 2016 as founder and CEO Jeff Jarrett brings his promotion to the Northeast, a hotbed of pro wrestling, for the first time to open the New Year.

It all kicks off with a Jan. 22 show at legendary wrestling venue the Mid-Hudson Civic Center in Poughkeepsie, New York.

“Double J made his first-ever appearance in the Northeast at this venue in 1993,” said Paul Lloyd, president of the MHCC. “We are thrilled that GFW has chosen Poughkeepsie to be a part of its first tour of the area and we’re sure the rabid wrestling fans in this area will be eager to join the force.”

The next night, Jan. 23, will feature a co promotion between GFW and Pro Wrestling Syndicate from the Rahway (New Jersey) Rec Center. The card will include matches between GFW and PWS stars.

“We’re honored to be working with GFW,” PWS owner Pat Buck said. “Fans are going to see a great combination of global talent mixed with the stars of PWS.”

GFW NEX*GEN champion Sonjay Dutt, who took the belt from P.J. Black at Showcase of Champions in Winston-Salem, North Carolina, in November, will defend his title, and stars such as GFW’s Jeff and Karen Jarrett and TNA’s Bobby Roode are scheduled to appear. More stars will be announced in the coming weeks. Check www.globalforcewrestling.com or @GFWWrestling on Twitter.

“This is a great way to kick off what will be a monumental year for GFW,” said Jeff Jarrett, who also will wrestle on both shows. “We have promised from the outset to be the most interactive brand in professional wrestling, and we were inundated with requests from fans in New York and New Jersey to bring Global Force to the Northeast.”

Tickets for both events go on sale on Friday. For the Poughkeepsie card, you can go to the Mid-Hudson Civic Center box office or any Ticketmaster location, charge-by-phone 1-800-745-3000, or online at www.ticketmaster.com. Tickets to the Jan. 23 event are available through the PayPal. link at www.prowrestlingsyndicate.com.


----------



## EireUnited

So outdated.


----------



## WBS

Jason Powell interviews Jarrett about the NY, NJ shows and the TV situation. Apparently announcements for TV deals in and out of the US will be made in early 2016. Jarrett said that they are dealing with a network based in LA for the US market. 
So excluding pop TV for obvious reasons, the only other network that comes to mind is fox sports. Maybe I'm forgetting someone else. 

http://www.blogtalkradio.com/prowre...-podcast--jeff-jarrett-interview--gfw-update#


----------



## USAUSA1

Crackle 
ABC Family
Pivot
Mav TV
Es.TV
I forgot Netflix

Any other suggestions for a LA(and surrounding counties) based company.


----------



## shandcraig

U don't see them going on any of those networks except netflix.if this is true and happens on Netflix this is huge huge news but of course we have to wait and see.

Honesty a format on Netflix could skyrocket if done right.it's the best option for long term build.they could toss on already paid for and filmed tapings they have. See how things go and then netflix could build Frm that giving more money spending on growth


----------



## USAUSA1

My money is on crackle


----------



## WBS

He said that "cable networks are still the front runner", much different from few months ago, so I tend to believe that for the US they'll eventually will air on a regular network.


----------



## Mindy_Macready

WBS said:


> Jason Powell interviews Jarrett about the NY, NJ shows and the TV situation. Apparently announcements for TV deals in and out of the US will be made in early 2016. Jarrett said that they are dealing with a network based in LA for the US market.
> So excluding pop TV for obvious reasons, the only other network that comes to mind is fox sports. Maybe I'm forgetting someone else.
> 
> http://www.blogtalkradio.com/prowre...-podcast--jeff-jarrett-interview--gfw-update#


I doubt it, Jeff trying to stay relevant lying about getting TV deal. Paragon Pro Wrestling already got a TV being low rated ROH


----------



## USAUSA1

I forgot about Fox Sports. At this point, I think most places wants ownership or a barter deal. JJ have less to offer than TNA and TNA had UTA pitching for them. JJ have to be really close to a higher up in Fox Sports for them to give JJ a "PAID" television deal with no wrestlers under contract.


----------



## Riddle101

Would be funny if just after TNA announced their deal with Pop TV, a few months later GFW announce their own deal with Pop TV, just like with Ring of Honor last year.


----------



## WBS

"We’ve got the sixteen episodes. The brand awareness continues to grow. We are talking about 2016. We made the announcement a couple of weeks ago. The team owners were wondering, “Where are we at with AMPED?” I proceeded to tell them that we made the announcement about Boulder Creek. That they were in Cannes, France and Monoco at the SPORTEL Convention one week and MidCom the next. Last week they were in Singapore at another television buyer’s convention. They are in Saigon, Vietnam yesterday, Monday and Tuesday of this week. We are out lining up. We’ve got everything.from discussions to introductory emails all the way down to contracts that are being dotted i’s and crossed t’s. That type of deal all over the world. Domestically here we are going to be making an announcement with a partner that we have that I couldn’t be more excited to be talking about. Probably not going to do it this year because we are already getting in to mid-December. It’s probably going to be early-2016. Things are progressing. Things are rolling along. I’ve said this a gazillion times, “Patience is not in my DNA but it’s a step by step process.” We are getting there."


----------



## WBS

Colt Cabana and Bobby Roode confirmed for the NY, NJ shows.


----------



## Vic

Mindy_Macready said:


> I doubt it, Jeff trying to stay relevant lying about getting TV deal. Paragon Pro Wrestling already got a TV being low rated ROH


Why would anyone lie about a TV deal when it makes them look incredibly bad :lmao. If he didn't have one he'd give the obvious "we're in talks" PR answer like TNA did. And PPW got a TV deal so fast because they're paying for their airtime.



USAUSA1 said:


> My money is on crackle


Crackle is looking for more exclusive content, so it wouldn't shock me if they worked something out.


----------



## WBS

Here's the poster for the GFW/PWS show


----------



## shandcraig

That poster is pretty cool.Reminds me of starwars. 


My question is why is the up coming GFW event labeled as GFW amped ? Like amped is the show so are they tapping more episodes in that arena or what ? Otherwise why the hell would you label your house show as Amped and not just GFW.


----------



## Vic

It's likely some kind of taping I'd imagine. Otherwise it'd be stupid to use the Amped label when all the other shows are just "Global Force Wrestling".


----------



## shandcraig

SICK FUCK (ugh) said:


> It's likely some kind of taping I'd imagine. Otherwise it'd be stupid to use the Amped label when all the other shows are just "Global Force Wrestling".


Seems like the right time to tape more too.Hes smart to just keep doing them and build it up instead of waiting for a deal. Though the vegas deal was good its important he takes tapping else were .Last thing we want is for another promotion to be stuck in one spot like TNA. 

Gotta take risks


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

WBS said:


> Here's the poster for the GFW/PWS show


Bobby Roode in the building! YAY!


----------



## shandcraig

WesternFilmGuy said:


> Bobby Roode in the building! YAY!


Hopefully this company pushes him right and densest drop him like hot potato TNA


----------



## WBS

SICK FUCK (ugh) said:


> It's likely some kind of taping I'd imagine. Otherwise it'd be stupid to use the Amped label when all the other shows are just "Global Force Wrestling".


They're calling this Amped Live tour so I don't think they're going to do tapings


----------



## Afterlife

.


----------



## WBS

Where's the trick?


----------



## Vic

WWE used to do this with the brand split, label a house show as a RAW or SD show :mj2.


----------



## WBS

They still do. Nobody sells those shows as "house shows" anymore


----------



## shandcraig

I understand that but it's a bit silly to do that cus it makes the show brand name not feel as special. This is my persective from a marketing view.


----------



## WBS

Independent female wrestler Deonna Purrazzo has been announced for the upcoming Global Force Wrestling show in Poughkeepsie, New York on January 22nd, 2016.

Deonna will be making her debut for the promotion. Recently she’s been featured on NXT wrestling Nia Jax and Emma in separate single matches.


----------



## CretinHop138

Match with Deonna from Knockouts Knockdown 2.


----------



## animus

Anything new? There's been more NWA threads these past 2-3 weeks. I'm trying to have some faith, but the hype is dying (dead). Jarrett really should produce some iPPV's or PPVs just to regain some interest.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

I agree. GFW is sorta dead.


----------



## Donnie

WesternFilmGuy said:


> I agree. GFW is sorta dead.


What do you mean "Sorta" it's been TWO years, and the only thing we know is the show is called "Amped" and a belt changed hands already, this is a joke. It's put up or shut up time for Jarrett.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

Donnie said:


> What do you mean "Sorta" it's been TWO years, and the only thing we know is the show is called "Amped" and a belt changed hands already, this is a joke. It's put up or shut up time for Jarrett.


GFW still has a lot of great talent. If only they could fix the damn TV issue.


----------



## WBS

"We'll soon be revealing the cities that are part of our next #GFWUK live events in March...who do YOU want to see at our events? Use #GFWUK ". They'll be in NY and NJ in January. 

As far as TV deal goes, nothing new will be announced until the first months of 2016, as reported.


----------



## USAUSA1

I hope we hear that announcement real soon, I will support them.

They should really consider doing the traditional Akbars vs. USA thing and hype it up a little more. Make it the main storyline for the tour.


----------



## Count Vertigo

I totally forgot this company exists (kind-of?). Did they get a TV deal? Did they air any of the taped episodes anywhere? I see they have the champions up on their website :lol


----------



## Afterlife

.


----------



## WBS

Afterlife said:


> I wonder if they will make that christian wrestler their champion?


?


----------



## LaMelo

I don't know what he is talking about either.


----------



## Afterlife

.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

Pretty cool sounding name.


----------



## Sleepy Jacksons

Will GFW go down as another XWF.


----------



## Daggdag

Jarret does not have a good track records with running prrmotiions. TNA near went bankrupt less than 3 months after their first show under his leadrship. I have never had high hopes for GFW to ever be in a positiion to compete with ROH and Lucha Underground, or even TNA.


----------



## WBS

Afterlife said:


> On their website all of the updates are about a christian wrestler who Jarret stared in a movie with.
> 
> http://globalforcewrestling.com/video-the-masked-saint-jarrett-part-1/
> 
> Like that one. His kids look embarrassed lol.
> 
> http://globalforcewrestling.com/video-the-masked-saint-brett-granstaff-part-1/


They're promoting "the masked saint" movie in which Roddy Piper starred,not so difficult to comprehend...


----------



## Mindy_Macready

Daggdag said:


> Jarret does not have a good track records with running prrmotiions. TNA near went bankrupt less than 3 months after their first show under his leadrship. I have never had high hopes for GFW to ever be in a positiion to compete with ROH and Lucha Underground, or even TNA.


It's one of the reason GFW is having really hard time getting Tv deal.


----------



## USAUSA1

I really hope GFW goes the Joe vs. Angle build up route for their product. I've seen the trailer for Shane Douglas promotion and I think they have a similar feel. I think the first promotion with television that goes the route closer to UFC will see a lot of success. 

I also think GFW should copy MMA and Lucha Libre by putting sponsors on the ring aprons and guard railings. Great way to make extra money.


----------



## CretinHop138

Interview with Karen Jarrett

http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/655...y-she-was-hesitant-to-return-to-tna-with-jeff



> I think most of everything that happened was true to life. I’m glad that period of GFW teaming up with other companies is behind us. We are moving forward, you are going to see a lot of GFW and other promotions teaming up throughout 2016.


:booklel


----------



## USAUSA1

Interesting, are their relationship with NJPW over?


----------



## WBS

This is the complete piece :

On what her reaction was to Jeff telling her that he was thinking of coming back and doing an angle with TNA and GFW:

KJ: My first reaction was, “Absolutely not.” It was stressful. It was a difficult decision but it was something that Jeff really wanted to do. There are angles in the business, obviously. What played out was truly our real life. I have to say it came off well on camera. I think most of everything that happened was true to life. I’m glad that period of GFW teaming up with other companies is behind us. We are moving forward, you are going to see a lot of GFW and other promotions teaming up throughout 2016. I’ve got to be a little tight lipped on that. Jeff is brilliant at rolling out things and making announcements. There’s so much good, independent talent out there. Great independent talent out there. I don’t see why more promotions don’t do it. Let’s not forget that TNA’s ratings went up as soon as Jeff and I walked out in to that ring.

She was just talking about TNA. 
Cretin tna mark forgot to mention it...


----------



## Hencheman_21

WBS said:


> This is the complete piece :
> 
> On what her reaction was to Jeff telling her that he was thinking of coming back and doing an angle with TNA and GFW:
> 
> KJ: My first reaction was, “Absolutely not.” It was stressful. It was a difficult decision but it was something that Jeff really wanted to do. There are angles in the business, obviously. What played out was truly our real life. I have to say it came off well on camera. I think most of everything that happened was true to life. I’m glad that period of GFW teaming up with other companies is behind us. We are moving forward, you are going to see a lot of GFW and other promotions teaming up throughout 2016. I’ve got to be a little tight lipped on that. Jeff is brilliant at rolling out things and making announcements. There’s so much good, independent talent out there. Great independent talent out there. I don’t see why more promotions don’t do it. Let’s not forget that* TNA’s ratings went up as soon as Jeff and I walked out in to that ring.
> 
> *She was just talking about TNA.
> Cretin tna mark forgot to mention it...


lol glad to see she the slow start to GWF has not effected her ego. They might have gone up when they went out there at first but went back down when they stayed. Neither case really has much to do with them. TNA's ratings go up and down, just like WWE, and little is caused by the particular talent that week.


----------



## USAUSA1

And Karen is the co owner............................She shouldn't be anywhere near the product.


----------



## Daggdag

As a wrestler, Jeff has always drew. As an owner, he ruins any brand he is part of. He killed TNA in three months, and was forced to sell to Panda Energy just to keep it open. 

Remember, TNA only got big once Jeff was removed as President.


----------



## CretinHop138

WBS said:


> This is the complete piece :
> 
> On what her reaction was to Jeff telling her that he was thinking of coming back and doing an angle with TNA and GFW:
> 
> KJ: My first reaction was, “Absolutely not.” It was stressful. It was a difficult decision but it was something that Jeff really wanted to do. There are angles in the business, obviously. What played out was truly our real life. I have to say it came off well on camera. I think most of everything that happened was true to life. I’m glad that period of GFW teaming up with other companies is behind us. We are moving forward, you are going to see a lot of GFW and other promotions teaming up throughout 2016. I’ve got to be a little tight lipped on that. Jeff is brilliant at rolling out things and making announcements. There’s so much good, independent talent out there. Great independent talent out there. I don’t see why more promotions don’t do it. Let’s not forget that TNA’s ratings went up as soon as Jeff and I walked out in to that ring.
> 
> She was just talking about TNA.
> Cretin tna mark forgot to mention it...


Oh grow up, the quote sounds as stupid in the full article.


----------



## TheMightyQuinn

Looks like we are still waiting on that tv deal.............


----------



## Afterlife

.


----------



## LaMelo

That's a great idea!


----------



## WBS

Daggdag said:


> As a wrestler, Jeff has always drew. As an owner, he ruins any brand he is part of. He killed TNA in three months, and was forced to sell to Panda Energy just to keep it open.
> 
> Remember, TNA only got big once Jeff was removed as President.


Do some research as to how and why tna was about to close in 2002 and when tna was doing good, rating wise...


----------



## WBS

CretinHop138 said:


> Oh grow up, the quote sounds as stupid in the full article.


It's your opinion


----------



## CretinHop138

WBS said:


> It's your opinion


Read the Karen quote again, if you don't think its stupid then you are worse than Mecc...actually no, equal to Mecca.


----------



## WBS

Lol


----------



## Deadman's Hand

WBS said:


> Do some research as to how and why tna was about to close in 2002 and when tna was doing good, rating wise...


*If I'm not mistaken, TNA's highest ratings occurred in 2009-2011. Which was after Jeff Jarrett lost a ton of power in TNA. *


----------



## TNA is Here

Deadman's Hand said:


> *If I'm not mistaken, TNA's highest ratings occurred in 2009-2011. Which was after Jeff Jarrett lost a ton of power in TNA. *


Biggest ratings happened in the summer of 2009 when the booking team was Jarrett, Russo and Mantel. They were doing the Main Event Maffia.

Funny thing is, MEM had better ratings than Immortal or Aces and 8s, where both included Hogan big featured in the storyline. 

Kevin Nash and Scott Steiner must be happy about that. 

But I wouldn't call it a huge success, they got the ratings by trying to recreate a nWo-like group.

That has been the problem with Jeff, he maintained TNA but never had the creative acumen to make it become a breakout success cause it never had its own identity.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

TNA is Here said:


> Biggest ratings happened in the summer of 2009 when the booking team was Jarrett, Russo and Mantel. They were doing the Main Event Maffia.
> 
> Funny thing is, MEM had better ratings than Immortal or Aces and 8s, where both included Hogan big featured in the storyline.
> 
> Kevin Nash and Scott Steiner must be happy about that.


*Figured it was somewhere around that time period.*


----------



## TNA is Here

Deadman's Hand said:


> *Figured it was somewhere around that time period.*


It really got good though at the end of 2009. And Jeff wasn't there.


----------



## CretinHop138

Jeff got kicked off creative in June 2009 due to the whole Karen bullshit.


----------



## Mindy_Macready

WBS said:


> It's your opinion


You wonder why Lady Tapia had to do MMA to make money, She knew GFW isn't going anywhere.


----------



## TNA is Here

CretinHop138 said:


> Jeff got kicked off creative in June 2009 due to the whole Karen bullshit.


Broads are gonna be the death of wrestling.

Stephanie McMahon....Dixie Carter.....Karen Jarrett.


----------



## CretinHop138

Mindy_Macready said:


> You wonder why Lady Tapia had to do MMA to make money, She knew GFW isn't going anywhere.


Fair play to her for doing it, Garcia is a freak and was the favourite. If TNA called her again she'd get a Lashley deal you'd think.


----------



## WBS

Mindy_Macready said:


> You wonder why Lady Tapia had to do MMA to make money, She knew GFW isn't going anywhere.


Lady tapia....


----------



## Mindy_Macready

CretinHop138 said:


> Fair play to her for doing it, Garcia is a freak and was the favourite. If TNA called her again she'd get a Lashley deal you'd think.


Lady almost win the fight by tko too, I respect her way more than Cm Punk delaying his MMA debut. I hope TNA resign her


----------



## WBS

According to Jarrett gfw wrestling is going to work with wXwGermany this April. 

wXwGermany is one of the first companies that partened with gfw wrestling last year.


----------



## Count Vertigo

WBS said:


> According to Jarrett gfw wrestling is going to work with wXwGermany this April.
> 
> wXwGermany is one of the first companies that partened with gfw wrestling last year.


I'm totally going on a road trip if they run in Europe.


----------



## WBS

They're in the UK in March, I believe..


----------



## Count Vertigo

WBS said:


> They're in the UK in March, I believe..


If I had the possibility to go to UK whenever I wanted I'd go to PROGRESS or something, I'm talking Germany, Italy and the likes, where I can just go by train.


----------



## WBS

Global Force Wrestling continues to expand around the world and we are proud to have wXw as one of our alliance partners.

For the first time ever… Global Force Wrestling will be a part of the wXw Superstars of 2016! Jeff Jarrett and Karen Jarrett are confirmed as the first headliners of the events. We can also confirm that one of the GFW titles will be defended during the wXw Superstars of Wrestling 2016 events and more GFW names will be announced soon!

April 22, 2016 – Hamburg
April 23, 2016 – Oberhausen

Tickets for both events and the fanfest are on sale now at.wXw-Shop.com.

Announced for the 1/23 Rahway, NJ :

Dan Maff vs Bobby Roode 

Team GFW Jarrett / Bodies vs Team PWS Bokara / Buck / Matthews


----------



## USAUSA1

Roode still working Gfw?


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

Obviously. He is the IT FACTOR of professional wrestling. Should be their world champ right now because he is the biggest star.


----------



## shandcraig

The key thing is that they do events and tour.Otherwise they wont get a deal anywhere. I really hope they do cus i think Jeff is going to pull this off well. TNA is just not pulling it and we need someone else to step in and bring a brand to second place and properly build and grow.


----------



## USAUSA1

Those tv shows that was taped need to be released on demand. No point of holding on to it.


----------



## link85

USAUSA1 said:


> Those tv shows that was taped need to be released on demand. No point of holding on to it.


They'd probably lose too much money if they did, Production is expensive


----------



## CretinHop138

GFW's lost Anderson and Gallows too right?

Has he thought about syndication?


----------



## Corey

Here's the full card of the joint show with PWS:


----------



## WBS

CretinHop138 said:


> GFW's lost Anderson and Gallows too right?
> 
> Has he thought about syndication?


Well they were never under contract..


----------



## WBS

Friday night, January 22 in Poughkeepsie, New York at the Mid-Hudson Civic Center.
VIP starts at 5:30pm
Doors open at 6:30pm
Bell time is 7:30pm

GFW Global Championship
Nick Aldis (Champion) vs. Bobby Roode

GFW NEX*GEN Championship
Sonjay Dutt (Champion) vs. Jigsaw

GFW Women’s Championship
Christina Von Eerie (Champion) vs. Mickie James vs. Kimber Lee vs. Deonna Purrazzo

Jeff Jarrett vs. Colt Cabana

The New Heavenly Bodies vs. Reynolds Brothers

Kevin Matthews/Pat Buck/Amazing Red vs. Trevor Lee/Andrew Everett/Brian Myers

Henry Maxwell vs. Cody Deaner

PWS VS. GFW - Saturday, January 23 – Rahway Rec Center
275 East Milton Ave – Rahway, NJ
6pm signing
8pm Bell time

The card

Champion versus Champion
Nick Aldis (GFW Global Champion) vs. Matt Macintosh (PWS Champion)

GFW NEX*GEN Championship
Sonjay Dutt (Champion) vs. Fallah Bahh

Six Man Tag Team War
Pat Buck/Kevin Matthews/Mario Bokara vs. Jeff Jarrett & The Heavenly Bodies

One On One
Dan Maff vs. Bobby Roode

Suicidal Six-Way Title Match
The Drunken Swashbuckler (Champion) vs. CPA vs. Starman vs. Anthony Bowens vs. Bobby Wayward vs. Nikos Rikos

PWS TV Title – Falls Count Anywhere
Brian Myers (Champion) vs. Chris Payne

PWS Tag Team Title Match
Club Taboo (Champions) vs. Reynolds Brothers vs. Aeshetic Enterprise

Also appearing: Raven, Mickie James and Colt Cabana

Click here.to purchase tickets!

Global Force Wrestling announced the following partnership with WXW in Germany this April:.

"Global Force Wrestling continues to expand around the world and we are proud to have wXw as one of our alliance partners.. For the first time ever… Global Force Wrestling will be a part of the wXw Superstars of 2016! Jeff Jarrett and Karen Jarrett are confirmed as the first headliners of the events. We can also confirm that one of the GFW titles will be defended during the wXw Superstars of Wrestling 2016 events and more GFW names will be announced soon!

... April 22, 2016 – Hamburg
... April 23, 2016 – Oberhausen

... Tickets for both events and the fanfest are on sale now atwXw-Shop.com."

That 3vs3 match in NY should definitely deliver!


----------



## WBS

posted by magnus

March:
2nd Exeter: http://goo.gl/6TlWWS 
3rd London: http://goo.gl/9yFeGm 
4th Coventry: http://goo.gl/lOY0WT 

GFW NY/NJ 1/22-1/23 GFWWrestling

Exeter, London and Coventry, get ready, GFW is coming this March!

http://globalforcewrestling.com/gfw-amped-live-returns-to-the-united-kingdom-in-march


----------



## shandcraig

This might not be relevant to some people.But i think over all it does represent your product hugely. Does anyone think GFW using the 6 sided ring will hold them back? Make them be compared to TNA and gimmick ish .A new company to develop a strong future with the traditional 4 sided ring might benefit.


----------



## Count Vertigo

GFW should focus on existing first and then on the fucking ring :lol


----------



## WBS

Announced Talent for the UK shows : GFW Global Champion, Nick Aldis, GFW NEX*GEN Champion, Sonjay Dutt, Jeff & Karen Jarrett, Pepper Parks, Mickie James, Cherry Bomb and more to be announced!


----------



## LaMelo

It is going to really hurt them to lose Gallows!


----------



## WBS

?


----------



## Deadman's Hand

WBS said:


> ?


*He was probably joking. Because no company has ever been hurt by losing Doc Gallows.*


----------



## TheMightyQuinn

*Bump* Keep the dream alive guys!!! 




BREAKING NEWS! Global Force Wrestling will be returning to the United Kingdom for three dates in March! Come and see GFW AMPED Live and see a fantastic lineup of international stars!

GFW Champion Nick “Magnus” Aldis, GFW NEX*GEN Champion Sonjay Dutt, Mickie James, Jeff Jarrett and Karen Jarrett are scheduled to appear.

The full card will be announced soon. Check back with GlobalForceWrestling.com for updates.

Wednesday, March 2nd
Exeter Corn Exchange, Exeter
Click here for ticket information

Thursday, March 3rd
Epic, Dalston, London
Click here for ticket information

Friday, March 4th
Sports Connexion, Coventry
Click here for ticket information

Friday, March 4th
Sports Connexion, Coventry
Click here for ticket information

Global Force Wrestling co-founder Jeff Jarrett is headed to Scranton, PA on January 24 for a Meet and Greet and a Training Seminar!

Get your questions answered by the man himself! The Meet and Greet will be followed by a PPV viewing party. Tickets are just $40 per person and that includes 1 autographed pic, 1 photo op, 1 signed item and free admission to the PPV party!


----------



## USAUSA1

I know I am in the minority on here but I hate the green. Looks childish, something to market to 12 and under. There is a reason nfl,nba,mlb,nhl,Ufc sticks with solid red,blue or black because it looks more cleaner and professional. They might throw in gold from time to time. I hope Gfw have multiple logos with different colors.

I thought Magnus was injured?


----------



## Count Vertigo

It will probably be the advertised guys vs. local UK guys, like the last time they were in the UK :lol


----------



## shandcraig

USAUSA1 said:


> I know I am in the minority on here but I hate the green. Looks childish, something to market to 12 and under. There is a reason nfl,nba,mlb,nhl,Ufc sticks with solid red,blue or black because it looks more cleaner and professional. They might throw in gold from time to time. I hope Gfw have multiple logos with different colors.
> 
> I thought Magnus was injured?



They stick to those colors cus noone gives a shit about that stuff with those sports .The way were all nuts about it. 

You think theres forums of NHL fans constantly talking about the colors or setup.Its about the game and thats it but wrestling its turned into every little detail of a industry.


----------



## RKing85

yeah, nobody has ever been hurt by losing Doc Gallows.

Hopefully he can develop into something passable in the NXT beginners class.


----------



## USAUSA1

shandcraig said:


> They stick to those colors cus noone gives a shit about that stuff with those sports .The way were all nuts about it.
> 
> You think theres forums of NHL fans constantly talking about the colors or setup.Its about the game and thats it but wrestling its turned into every little detail of a industry.


Tv is all about the naked eye

There is forums for each sports that talks about everything. It's the internet, there's really not much to talk about when it comes to Gfw.


----------



## shandcraig

I'm still confused to why gfw next event is labeled as gfw amped.it's also marketing it with its 3 letter logo they use when advertising amped which has been it's tv show.

Also think in the long run they should only use that 3 letter gfw logo. It's really good sharp, bold, simple.much better then the fill word logo.plus it looks more of a company idenity logo that people rememeber u by then the fill word one.and it's easier to market visually and then he it labeled above your show theme names


----------



## LaMelo

shandcraig said:


> I'm still confused to why gfw next event is labeled as gfw amped.it's also marketing it with its 3 letter logo they use when advertising amped which has been it's tv show.
> 
> Also think in the long run they should only use that 3 letter gfw logo. It's really good sharp, bold, simple.much better then the fill word logo.plus it looks more of a company idenity logo that people rememeber u by then the fill word one.and it's easier to market visually and then he it labeled above your show theme names


Is it a television taping?


----------



## WBS

Nope. Like said before they're naming this Amped Live, just like wwe does with raw and Smackdown..


----------



## shandcraig

WBS said:


> Nope. Like said before they're naming this Amped Live, just like wwe does with raw and Smackdown..




The difference is wwe has to as its had separate show of stars.This is GFW with one show that is called Amped.This is just an event it shouldn't be called Amped.Takes away from the idea of them wanting to use Amped as its weekly show.

GFW live makes more sense


----------



## WBS

New version of the nex gen title


----------



## Count Vertigo

Top one looks atrocious, bottom one looks mediocre at best.


----------



## Hencheman_21

I hope they get a TV deal soon and one where I can watch. Then again maybe it is best if they start after LU Season 2 ends so I don't have overload of wrestling lol


----------



## Corey

Well, the Nex Gen belt at least looks better than the awful new X Division Title that TNA uses.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Well, the Nex Gen belt at least looks better than the awful new X Division Title that TNA uses.


*That's really not saying much. And IMO, the Nex Gen belt still doesn't look all that good.*


----------



## USAUSA1

I hate the green, looks tacky. 

I hope Gfw can join the Fox family or another wrestling company. I feel like they understand combat sports better than anyone. Even if it just fs2(which I don't get).


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

I'd put them on FS3.


----------



## CretinHop138

Bobby Roode vs Dan Maff ...how random.


----------



## Corey

Magnus vs. Joel Redman for the GFW Title in the UK. Great graphic.










-----------------------------
@FITZ, you makin the drive to Poughkeepsie this Friday? The card actually looks pretty damn solid:

*GFW Global Championship*
Nick Aldis (Champion) vs. Bobby Roode

*GFW NEX*GEN Championship*
Sonjay Dutt (Champion) vs. Jigsaw

*GFW Women’s Championship*
Christina Von Eerie (Champion) vs. Mickie James vs. Kimber Lee vs. Deonna Purrazzo

Jeff Jarrett vs. Colt Cabana

The New Heavenly Bodies vs. Reynolds Brothers

Kevin Matthews/Pat Buck/Amazing Red vs. Trevor Lee/Andrew Everett/Brian Myers

Henry Maxwell vs. Cody Deaner


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Hencheman_21 said:


> I hope they get a TV deal soon and one where I can watch. Then again maybe it is best if they start after LU Season 2 ends so I don't have overload of wrestling lol


They need to retape the material 1st. Roode walking around with the KOTM title and PJ Black fighting for and winning the NexGen title ain't cutting it no more.


----------



## David Klein

Ew Cody Deaner and I'm starting to think this company may not be getting any tv deal. Poor Jeff.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Count Vertigo

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Magnus vs. Joel Redman for the GFW Title in the UK. Great graphic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------
> @FITZ, you makin the drive to Poughkeepsie this Friday? The card actually looks pretty damn solid:
> 
> *GFW Global Championship*
> Nick Aldis (Champion) vs. Bobby Roode
> 
> *GFW NEX*GEN Championship*
> Sonjay Dutt (Champion) vs. Jigsaw
> 
> *GFW Women’s Championship*
> Christina Von Eerie (Champion) vs. Mickie James vs. Kimber Lee vs. Deonna Purrazzo
> 
> Jeff Jarrett vs. Colt Cabana
> 
> The New Heavenly Bodies vs. Reynolds Brothers
> 
> Kevin Matthews/Pat Buck/Amazing Red vs. Trevor Lee/Andrew Everett/Brian Myers
> 
> Henry Maxwell vs. Cody Deaner


Graphic is shit, and it seems I was right about the cards.


----------



## shandcraig

At first i was not sure about the nex gen belt .But i think it looks different and has a interesting tone to its silver. 

I love the green as the color really pops being neon.Its different and not some bland typical wrestling look we always see repeating.


----------



## FITZ

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Magnus vs. Joel Redman for the GFW Title in the UK. Great graphic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------
> @FITZ, you makin the drive to Poughkeepsie this Friday? The card actually looks pretty damn solid:
> 
> *GFW Global Championship*
> Nick Aldis (Champion) vs. Bobby Roode
> 
> *GFW NEX*GEN Championship*
> Sonjay Dutt (Champion) vs. Jigsaw
> 
> *GFW Women’s Championship*
> Christina Von Eerie (Champion) vs. Mickie James vs. Kimber Lee vs. Deonna Purrazzo
> 
> Jeff Jarrett vs. Colt Cabana
> 
> The New Heavenly Bodies vs. Reynolds Brothers
> 
> Kevin Matthews/Pat Buck/Amazing Red vs. Trevor Lee/Andrew Everett/Brian Myers
> 
> Henry Maxwell vs. Cody Deaner


I don't think I can. I have work until 5pm and I work about 40 minutes north of where I live and Poughkeepsie is south of where I live. If it was Saturday I would consider going but Friday isn't going to work.


----------



## Corey

Bobby Roode wasn't able to make the Poughkeepsie show because of this east coast blizzard, but they still look like they got a pretty good turnout.


----------



## WBS

Not pretty clear, but doesn't seem a bad attendance.


----------



## LaMelo

That looks like a healthy crowd.


----------



## Corey

Now if they could just release some damn material for us to watch...


----------



## shandcraig

This was a Cross promotion show with another company right? Who thinks for the long term branding gfw needs to get away from the 6 sided ring and any tns idenity aways ap? Imagine how good a large 4 sided ring with those bright neon ropes would look.

Who replaced Bobby for the world title shot? Be funny if he was suposed to win it. Man Mani Manilow he leaves tna, they have wasted him since he lost the world title


----------



## WBS

The PWS-GFW joint show should have taken place tonight, but the NJ state declared the state of emergency, so it will take place on 1/30


----------



## Corey

^^ beat me to it

The cross promotion show with PWS was actually scheduled for tonight in Rahway, but it had to be postponed because of the weather.

I'm not sure who replaced Roode. I can't find any results from the show yet.


----------



## INeedHead89

Has there been any news on a tv deal for GFW? I've been so ready for it but it just doesn't seem to be working out. I haven't really followed along with the GFW news since the first tapings of Amped so if there has been any major news, I would like to know. Thanks guys.


----------



## Hencheman_21

Looks like a good crowd and card. Worse case maybe GFW can get a deal on Pop the way TNA is going. Either way I would love if they got a network deal soon. I know Friday is not always a good night but it would be for me as long as they did a replay starting no earlier than midnight. That way I could watch wrestling every week day >


----------



## CretinHop138

Hencheman_21 said:


> Looks like a good crowd and card. Worse case maybe GFW can get a deal on Pop the way TNA is going. Either way I would love if they got a network deal soon. I know Friday is not always a good night but it would be for me as long as they did a replay starting no earlier than midnight. That way I could watch wrestling every week day >


The way TNA is going? They're doing pretty well on Pop.


----------



## Corey

I think he was saying that since TNA is doing as well as they are on POP, maybe they'd wanna add another wrestling show to the network.

_*I could be completely wrong though*_


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

If TNA is smart, they signed a exclusive where they are the only wrestling show on the network. Don't want a fiasco like on DA.


----------



## CretinHop138

Ohh my bad lol.

The Pop deal is exclusive.


----------



## TNA is Here

WINNING DA BASED GAWD said:


> If TNA is smart, they signed a exclusive where they are the only wrestling show on the network. Don't want a fiasco like on DA.


I wish it would be the opposite though. And the smaller wrestling companies would help each other out. 

TNA has always been paranoid to me. They should work with ROH, etc...


----------



## Hencheman_21

CretinHop138 said:


> The way TNA is going? They're doing pretty well on Pop.


I was going to go into more detail but decided to leave it as it is. That way people could see it as a positive or a negative. From the responses of you and Jack Evans that is what happened. 

The negative is based on what is going on with TNA and their press release they may start losing viewers and thus their spot. The positive is like Jack said. If TNA continues to grow their audience Pop might want to add more wrestling programming. With history between TNA and Jarrett it could be a plus for GFW.

Question for GFW fans. If they are not close to a deal come the summer should they try and do some cross promotion shows with TNA for some TV exposure?


----------



## Corey

Hencheman_21 said:


> Question for GFW fans. If they are not close to a deal come the summer should they try and do some cross promotion shows with TNA for some TV exposure?


I hope not. I don't think that little invasion angle they did helped them to begin with. It would be nice if they just separate themselves as their own brand and company, but of course that's difficult when you use so much TNA talent and Jeff Jarrett runs the place...

Either way, they seriously need to release some footage on Youtube or something. Just a match or two would be fine.


----------



## CretinHop138

Well TNA can do PPV's pretty much whenever they darn well please so make the ONO Lives like...

TNA vs CZW
TNA vs ROH
TNA vs PWG
TNA vs Omega

Problem is Dixie doesn't trust hardly anyone in wrestling after the Hogan thing so it maybe unlikely. The AJ thing will have compounded it.


----------



## Hencheman_21

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I hope not. I don't think that little invasion angle they did helped them to begin with. It would be nice if they just separate themselves as their own brand and company, but of course that's difficult when you use so much TNA talent and Jeff Jarrett runs the place...
> 
> Either way, they seriously need to release some footage on Youtube or something. Just a match or two would be fine.


That was not an invasion. It was a hostile takeover :grin2:

But yea that did not do much as it was over so quick. I was thinking not an invasion but simply some friendly matches. Of course to keep from overlooking the past GFW would need a GM or someone as a go between to set things up in kayfabe. I just think it could help as it would give them some more on TV footage to show possible networks. And doing friendly matches where there is no story line and they are just about the wrestling would be a nice change of pace.


----------



## Stetho

TNA is Here said:


> I wish it would be the opposite though. And the smaller wrestling companies would help each other out.
> 
> TNA has always been paranoid to me. They should work with ROH, etc...


TNA is willing to cooperate. They often take indie guys for X Division matches and they went to the Lucha Libre World Cup, plus their work with GFW. I think it's enough. No need to diluate more.


----------



## LaMelo

TNA needs more partnerships.


----------



## Pentagon jr vs EC3

They are in a bad moment, if they still have waiting for the best situation they will lose more momentum but if they will hurry up they will lose credibility if they fucked up.
Still , they need to become the Next Gen more different than the X-Division, they need to make fresh thing...


----------



## USAUSA1

A lot of wwe and TNA talk lately.


----------



## WBS

The stars of Global Force Wrestling have been invited to compete in the Sudan in Africa for the first time for Qatar Pro Wrestling! GFW NEX*GEN Champion Sonjay Dutt will be in action and the number 1 contender for the GFW Global Championship Chris Mordetzky will also be in action for this historic event!

Be there live on March 11 to witness history! The event takes place in Al-Khartoum at Al-Merrikh Stadium.

Tickets are available at.qpw-wrestling.com.


----------



## 304418

shandcraig said:


> Who thinks for the long term branding gfw needs to get away from the 6 sided ring and any tns idenity aways ap? Imagine how good a large 4 sided ring with those bright neon ropes would look.


Agreed. It’s TNA that needs the six sided ring gimmick. GFW doesn’t come off as a promotion that needs it as much. Maybe the intention is to come off as an MMA influenced company, and perhaps as a result more modern, but they shouldn’t be trying to do that now. That should have been TNA’s direction when UFC was very hot nearly ten years ago, but that company dropped the ball there. GFW shouldn’t be trying to right TNA’s wrongs. They should instead be trying to create a promotion that fans, former fans, and non-fans will be happy with. I don’t particularly care to get into another 4 sides vs 6 sides debate that are synonymous with TNA, but GFW seems more like a promotion that would be associated with a 4 sided ring.

Wouldn’t be surprised if the use of the six sided ring in GFW is a key reason they can’t sign guys like Austin Aries.


----------



## LaMelo

GFW needs to have a style of its own.


----------



## shandcraig

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> GFW needs to have a style of its own.


I think it does and i agree it was so stupid for Jeff to have any interest in the 6 sided ring.Once he realized TNA re started using it again way before he launched GFW.That sorta thing seems super odd to me. But ya its hard to bring a brand to joint shows and when u dont really have shows all together.


----------



## LaMelo

I'm so ready for a television deal.


----------



## WBS

According to Jeff Jarrett, they're working on shows in Australia, Germany, Italy and UK. For the USA they're working on doing it in Maryland, Virginia, Ohio, North Carolina, Pennsylvania and Texas (wich would be the postponed show from 2015).


----------



## shandcraig

WBS said:


> According to Jeff Jarrett, they're working on shows in Australia, Germany, Italy and UK. For the USA they're working on doing it in Maryland, Virginia, Ohio, North Carolina, Pennsylvania and Texas (wich would be the postponed show from 2015).


TV shows? Or just events.


----------



## WBS

Just events for now..


----------



## Mindy_Macready

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> I'm so ready for a television deal.


I don't think Jeff will ever get TV Deal, He burned so many bridges during his TNA days.


----------



## WBS

What bridges? Perhaps you're talking about Dixie...


----------



## USAUSA1

Dixie is actually good at selling TNA to tv executives because she has a southern belle presence and rich parents. However, they get tired of her fast.

From the outside looking in, it looks like Roode is ready to jump once Gfw gets a tv deal. He promotes Gfw as much as TNA.


----------



## MarkovKane

I personally think TNA and GFW should just merge already, get on a real channel (that I have), and just do what 2016 demands. TNA has a ton of talent and GFW knows how to put on a decent show, at least from the little I've seen. 


I really want good wrestling from them, and I thought when GFW invaded it would turn into the coolest promotion on TV (this was after ultima lucha).


----------



## LaMelo

MarkovKane said:


> I personally think TNA and GFW should just merge already, get on a real channel (that I have), and just do what 2016 demands. TNA has a ton of talent and GFW knows how to put on a decent show, at least from the little I've seen.
> 
> 
> I really want good wrestling from them, and I thought when GFW invaded it would turn into the coolest promotion on TV (this was after ultima lucha).


I wonder why it is taking so long to get a tv deal?


----------



## USAUSA1

Because tv networks wants ownership before investing money. Netflix head of programming said that about sports on Netflix.


----------



## WBS

So let see who is this major partner based in Los Angeles Jarrett has been talking about..


----------



## shandcraig

People really dont understand business. Why do so many people expect him to have a deal by now.In fact if he gets a deal then its based off showing a real solid visual brand to business people and a future.Otherwise look at many wrestling companies been going for years and have no deal.Its pretty amazing to have a deal out of nothing.


----------



## USAUSA1

Hopefully 2016 events featured great matches. You never hear about Gfw having great matches. They need to work on that.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Meltzer's update on the GFW TV deal(s) situation (Wrestling Observer Live 1/28/16) - 'There's nothing new, have not heard of any TV deals at all.'


----------



## WBS

Yep


----------



## LaMelo

MTheBehemoth said:


> Meltzer's update on the GFW TV deal(s) situation (Wrestling Observer Live 1/28/16) - 'There's nothing new, have not heard of any TV deals at all.'


I don't think anything is ever going to happen.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

GFW on ESPN3 would be fine.


----------



## WBS

NASHVILLE, Tenn..– Global Force Wrestling founders Jeff and Karen Jarrett will represent the promotion at WrestleCon at the Downtown Hyatt Regency in Dallas on April 1 -2.

Wrestlecon will feature more than 100 wrestlers signing autographs and taking pictures with fans from 10 a.m. to 5 p.m. on both Friday and Saturday. Other GFW stars are expected to join the Jarretts.

“Dallas is one of the historic hotbeds for professional wrestling,” Jeff Jarrett said. “If you’ve been around this business for a while chances are you’ve wrestled in the famed Sportatorium, been in the ring with a member of the Von Erich family, know the history. I have and I do. My family co-promoted shows with the Von Erichs.

“As for WrestleCon, it’s a great event for fans, wrestlers and promoters. It’s not only a chance to reconnect with old friends in the business but for us to spread the word about Global Force and what’s coming in the future.”

Information on the schedule of events and tickets can be found athttp://www.wrestlecon.com.

“We’re pleased to have the Jarretts and GFW as part of this year’s event,” said Michael Bochicchio, the organizer of WrestleCon. “Jeff has been busy building his new brand, and what better place to connect with fans from all over the world than right here at WrestleCon.”

Really, all these bookings for just Jarrett and his inner circle aren't doin shit for gfw.


----------



## Corey

GFW is partnering with a company called TNT Pro to run a show in Tennessee on March 11th.


----------



## WBS

The Women's title has been redone, just like the nex gen one.


----------



## CretinHop138

Jack Evans 187 said:


> GFW is partnering with a company called TNT Pro to run a show in Tennessee on March 11th.


Crimson's promotion who uses a lot of TNA guys and girls.


----------



## Corey

That women's title looks fucking huge.


----------



## Corey

Solid card for one of the UK shows.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/694980967442817024
*Global Championship*: Magnus (c) vs. Joel Redman
Sonjay Dutt vs. Marty Scurll (not sure if the NEX GEN Title will be at stake here)
Mickie James vs. Cherry Bomb


----------



## Naka Moora

I'm so confused, so whats happening exactly? Where do I watch GFW? When was their first Debut episode?


----------



## Corey

UFO said:


> I'm so confused, so whats happening exactly? Where do I watch GFW? When was their first Debut episode?


They've aired no episodes and have not released any material quite frankly. That's essentially the problem here. They have champions and a working roster doing house shows and such, but unless you're there in attendance, you see nothing.

Jarrett has yet to secure a TV deal.


----------



## Naka Moora

Corey said:


> They've aired no episodes and have not released any material quite frankly. That's essentially the problem here. They have champions and a working roster doing house shows and such, but unless you're there in attendance, you see nothing.
> 
> Jarrett has yet to secure a TV deal.


Damn, I remember when he announced GFW, so much hype. But I mean yeah nothing has really come from it.


----------



## Sleepy Jacksons

I feel no big network will go near GFW and think GFW don't have the Idea that Lucha Underground had.Plus I think people don't want too see the Jeff and Karen show,in 2016 or want too be a slap nut anymore.The best GFW can do is tour and do a DVD deal with a small disturbter like SMV or like what Shimmer does.But that as far as it will go anything too keep Jeff still relevant in 2016 with his wife.


----------



## LaMelo

GFW should at least stream a show online or something.


----------



## CretinHop138

All the hype was basically Jeff Jarrett trying to strum up interest so he can get investors and sponsors. As you can probably tell he hasn't attracted anybody.


----------



## WBS

In a most interesting announcement this morning, Flipps Media, the parent company of the Flipps App, which a number of professional wrestling entities have used to provide free and PPV streaming programming via the Flipps App, today announced the official launch of FITE TV, a new streaming service dedicated to streaming combat sports programming, including professional wrestling, MMA, arm-wrestling and more.

Even more intriguing is that WWE Hall of Fame announcer Jim Ross has signed on with and has invested in FITE TV to become the service's official spokesperson and "executive advisor.". Ross teased several days ago that there was a new project that could possibly put him back behind the microphone, so this could very well be that project.

On the professional wrestling front, FITE TV will feature material from TNA Impact Wrestling, Ring of Honor, the WWNLive.com umbrella (EVOLVE, Dragon Gate USA, SHINE, FIP, etc.), Jeff Jarrett's Global Force Wrestling, Wrestlicious, Las Vegas' Future Stars of Wrestling and more...


----------



## USAUSA1

So basically it's the same thing with a different name?


----------



## WBS

Yep


----------



## Bobryderswebcam

This has a great danger of becoming an xwf type thing.

Hopefully they can make money on live events and eventually doing IPPVs there doing lots of joint shows which will help them but At the moment it just feels like jarretts getting bookings for himself and Karen and putting out a few live dates for his mates from tna.

The style of product there going for is clearly like the global impact tna put out a few years ago and I think it would have been better served when the ufc was super hot and on spike. The six sided ring would have worked then but it doesn't now and I think it holds them back for tv simply because its associated with tna. They should have gimmickedit for ppvs maybe

The other thing with the rings jarretts got is they're the old tna rings before the modifications there hard as fuck to bump on. So guys coming in for live dates ain't gonna bust there ass and kill it when they could pick up injuries for the main dates elsewhere tna new Japan etc


----------



## LaMelo

I wonder if TNA took a television deal out from under Jarrett?


----------



## WBS

Meltzer awhile back reported that pop offered the same deal they offered to TNA and Jarrett didn't wanted it without any money offered.


----------



## USAUSA1

What if GFW was just a monthly show that air on Spike TV for example? No weekly shows or seasonal format. Do videos like UFC embedded online or through the new streaming service Fite TV. Hardcore wrestling fans say they want more wrestling but I think the market is flooded with weekly programs. With the monthly model, all GFW is asking for is one night, three hours. If you want more go to the house shows. I don't know, Meltzer and wrestling analysts think wrestling can only be done one way.


----------



## Count Vertigo

WBS said:


> Meltzer awhile back reported that pop offered the same deal they offered to TNA and Jarrett didn't wanted it without any money offered.


Then he's a fucking idiot and GFW is as dead as Meek Mill. Might as well release the taped episodes online for free if they aren't gonna air them anywhere, and if they ever do they'd be 2 years old.


----------



## shandcraig

USAUSA1 said:


> What if GFW was just a monthly show that air on Spike TV for example? No weekly shows or seasonal format. Do videos like UFC embedded online or through the new streaming service Fite TV. Hardcore wrestling fans say they want more wrestling but I think the market is flooded with weekly programs. With the monthly model, all GFW is asking for is one night, three hours. If you want more go to the house shows. I don't know, Meltzer and wrestling analysts think wrestling can only be done one way.



You know what i would be all over that.It would be a interesting idea to do and just have 12 live tv special events a year. 3 hours and you dont get weekly events. You can still have storylines but it doesnt drag out weekly that i find in todays day its to fast. That concept could work well well but id say it has to be 3 hours. Im suprised Spike is not interested in GFW as Jeff is much more grounded then Dixie. I just wish for his sake to stand on his on identity and not look like TNA ,That he would get rid of the 6 sided ring.


----------



## WBS

Count Vertigo said:


> Then he's a fucking idiot and GFW is as dead as Meek Mill. Might as well release the taped episodes online for free if they aren't gonna air them anywhere, and if they ever do they'd be 2 years old.


Refusing a bad / no money deal is not a stupid thing to do...


----------



## Count Vertigo

WBS said:


> Refusing a bad / no money deal is not a stupid thing to do...


It is when it's your only option to make something out of a promotion that has been a ghost for 2 years.

TNA seems to be running with it don't they?


----------



## TheMightyQuinn

Count Vertigo said:


> It is when it's your only option to make something out of a promotion that has been a ghost for 2 years.
> 
> TNA seems to be running with it don't they?


I would not take anything that this guy says because he has no proof other than the popular "Meltzer said on some show" quote never posting link to said quote and he never says one thing positive about TNA . But he is a good guy when he's sleeping :grin2:


----------



## WBS

I'm sorry I can't provide a link to not free stuff. If you want it subscribe to wo... 
Plus "tna doesn't seems to running with it very well" in the last two years... 
But it's just my bad, lol


----------



## The5150

USAUSA1 said:


> What if GFW was just a monthly show that air on Spike TV for example? No weekly shows or seasonal format. Do videos like UFC embedded online or through the new streaming service Fite TV. Hardcore wrestling fans say they want more wrestling but I think the market is flooded with weekly programs. With the monthly model, all GFW is asking for is one night, three hours. If you want more go to the house shows. I don't know, Meltzer and wrestling analysts think wrestling can only be done one way.


I Could see that working. If you can use all the big names from TNA,ROH,NJPW,AAA


----------



## amhlilhaus

A monthly show would struggle. How would fans get invested in people they see ince a month? Unless the matches were like 90s all japan and used kings road which in itself would take a lot of promotion to get going.

On the flip side, if it was spike tna still did 1 million a week.


----------



## WBS

Yeah I also am not so sure about doing a monthly show, especially if it's based on tournaments. But that's a topic for when /if gfw will get a TV deal in the US..


----------



## Corey

After the tripleshot in the UK in March, GFW announced they'll be doing ANOTHER show in conjunction with Preston City Wrestling on March 5th. First match made is Sonjay Dutt vs. Bubblegum. Talk about a stretch. 4 in a row!










Then there's this:


----------



## Stetho

Am I supposed to be hyped when I see "Sonjay Dutt vs Bubblegum" ?


----------



## LaMelo

It doesn't get my juices flowing.


----------



## Count Vertigo

Umm

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121894134132#viTabs_0

:ti


----------



## FITZ

Not sure who is going to pay $2000 for that.


----------



## Stetho




----------



## Even Flow

FITZ said:


> Not sure who is going to pay $2000 for that.


I agree.


----------



## TheMightyQuinn

Count Vertigo said:


> Umm
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121894134132#viTabs_0
> 
> :ti


If i got a night with toxxin then its worth the 2 g's


----------



## WBS

FITZ said:


> Not sure who is going to pay $2000 for that.


Nobody.


----------



## SpudCake

It's gotten to a ridiculous stage now. We're nearly in March and the tapings for GFW Amped were in July, August and October of last year. On the tapings Bobby Roode had the TNA King of the Mountain Championship and Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson had the IWGP Tag Team Championship. Plus they crowned PJ Black their first GFW NEX*GEN Champion, but he had to drop the title weeks later at WrestleCade to Sonjay Dutt because he signed with Lucha Underground.


----------



## Corey

GFW finally be airing on TV... in New Zealand.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/700158779879391232

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/700173202421633025


----------



## USAUSA1

Any streaming links


----------



## WBS

Apparently the channel will begin its airings on March and will have simulcast online.

" Jeff Jarrett'Global Force Wrestling has landed its first television deal. New Zealand state broadcaster TVNZ is launching a new channel called DUKE that will be geared at a male audience The DUKE website released a launch promo that includes footage from GFW's Amped series."


----------



## USAUSA1

YES


----------



## Stetho

It's nice but I can't imagine Jarrett really starting his project with only a NZ broadcast.


----------



## WBS

If we take Jarrett by his words, various TV deals are going to be announced in the first quarter of this year. 
We'll see how this will go...


----------



## amhlilhaus

Wish theyd get a us deal. They running any hiuse shows lately?


----------



## Corey

amhlilhaus said:


> Wish theyd get a us deal. They running any hiuse shows lately?


Three in a row at the beginning of March in the UK, two shows as a part of Wrestlecon over Mania weekend in Dallas, one a week later in Tennessee with TNT Pro Wrestling, and then two in Germany at the end of April with wXw. They had two earlier this year in the New York/New Jersey area as well.

Can't say that Jarrett isn't staying busy.


----------



## LaMelo

I don't think they will ever get a television deal.


----------



## Corey

Another joint show announced. RON SIMMONS will be in attendance for this one. AML Wrestling uses a lot of the Carolina natives like Caprice Coleman, Cedric Alexander, and others in the south. 

Again, can't say that Jarrett isn't staying busy.


----------



## WBS

Yep not debatable


----------



## 304418

I’ve been wondering if part of the reason JJ can’t get a US tv deal is because the current GFW champion isn’t an American, and the American tv companies might want an American champion in order to air the tapings. If you think about it, a number of promotions that have or had champions from America are on the air. TNA is still on the air in spite of their past transgressions and has American champions for the last couple of years, for the most part. ROH has a wider TV audience these days and has American champions. PPW is on the air despite being unknown to most people. NJPW had AJ Styles as champ, and as a result, made inroads to North America. Even LU, despite being Lucha Libre and targeting the Hispanic audience in the US and abroad, had an American champ in Prince Puma.

Might not be the main issue as to why a tv deal hasn’t happened yet, but just something to think about.


----------



## WBS

Actually I think they made Magnus the champion to accelerate the process with the TV outlets in UK, and based on reports the UK seemed the most close to be made.


----------



## shandcraig

They really need to stop using that full letter GFW logo,It looks so deformed and tacky. The GFW 3 letter logo is so much more professional and sharp.The green pops really well and makes the brand stand out. 

Comparison to how much better it looks,Even on the belts the left and right side GFW on it is way better. Sleak simple bold logos are key.Its always easier to have a brand identity with a logo that looks good for promoting any event or form. 











https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTVjZztpGok


----------



## Count Vertigo

shandcraig said:


> They really need to stop using that full letter GFW logo,It looks so deformed and tacky. The GFW 3 letter logo is so much more professional and sharp.The green pops really well and makes the brand stand out.
> 
> Comparison to how much better it looks,Even on the belts the left and right side GFW on it is way better. Sleak simple bold logos are key.Its always easier to have a brand identity with a logo that looks good for promoting any event or form.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTVjZztpGok


Why does it say champion*s* on both belts :lol fpalm?


----------



## Corey

Count Vertigo said:


> Why does it say champion*s* on both belts :lol fpalm?


It's not uncommon at all. Idk why you keep going out of your way to point fun at this company, dude.


----------



## WBS

Count Vertigo said:


> shandcraig said:
> 
> 
> 
> They really need to stop using that full letter GFW logo,It looks so deformed and tacky. The GFW 3 letter logo is so much more professional and sharp.The green pops really well and makes the brand stand out.
> 
> Comparison to how much better it looks,Even on the belts the left and right side GFW on it is way better. Sleak simple bold logos are key.Its always easier to have a brand identity with a logo that looks good for promoting any event or form.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTVjZztpGok
> 
> 
> 
> Why does it say champion*s* on both belts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
Click to expand...

Because "they are" tag team "champions"... Lol


----------



## Count Vertigo

WBS said:


> Because "they are" tag team "champions"... Lol


One belt is meant for one guy, one guy that is a tag team champion, pretty stupid to put the plural on BOTH belts IMO, think Daniel Bryan saying he's the tag team champions.


----------



## WBS

Count Vertigo said:


> WBS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because "they are" tag team "champions"... Lol
> 
> 
> 
> One belt is meant for one guy, one guy that is a tag team champion, pretty stupid to put the plural on BOTH belts IMO, think Daniel Bryan saying he's the tag team champions.
Click to expand...

So you're saying that any of the tag team belts, in any wrestling promotions, been made till today were wrong...


----------



## Count Vertigo

WBS said:


> So you're saying that any of the tag team belts, in any wrestling promotions, been made till today were wrong...


----------



## WBS

Alright just wwe fucked up apparently..also the nwa tag team titles have the "Champions" word on them.


----------



## imti_aka_raju

Out of curiosity are the GFW roster under contract to them?


----------



## WBS

No they are all on per appearance deals. No reason to lock someone to a written contract while they don't have TV deals signed.

Will Ospreay will face Dutt on the UK tour.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

http://411mania.com/wrestling/jeff-jarrett-teases-game-changing-announcement-for-gfw/



> On the GFW Amped television product: “There is a lot of updates, we will be having an update, in what I like to call LA based here if not this week, for sure next week and that will be a game changer that is for sure for us. I am very excited to spread the news. On the international front we are going to continue to work the contracts. Amped is coming to your television sets to your home very very soon.”


----------



## Corey

Better not be another one of those Dixie announcements.


----------



## WBS

MTheBehemoth said:


> http://411mania.com/wrestling/jeff-jarrett-teases-game-changing-announcement-for-gfw/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the GFW Amped television product: “There is a lot of updates, we will be having an update, in what I like to call LA based here if not this week, for sure next week and that will be a game changer that is for sure for us. I am very excited to spread the news. On the international front we are going to continue to work the contracts. Amped is coming to your television sets to your home very very soon.”
Click to expand...

This is confirming what he stated in the last months of 2015 about how the "global launch" would have started by the first three months of 2016. 

Let's see if it's only smoke or not.


----------



## David Klein

Jeff is getting as bad as Dixie with these big announcements been two years since he announced the formation of his promotion.


----------



## WBS

David Klein said:


> Jeff is getting as bad as Dixie with these big announcements been two years since he announced the formation of his promotion.


The difference is that till these days he has yet to push an announcement with no delivering...


----------



## Count Vertigo

MTheBehemoth said:


> http://411mania.com/wrestling/jeff-jarrett-teases-game-changing-announcement-for-gfw/


$5 it will turn out to be something like *"GFW Amped to air on some tiny network in the Republic of Moldova :mark:"*


----------



## Vic

Don't know if this was posted in here, but GFW signed a TV deal to air on a new New Zealand network like last week called Duke tV or some shit, and as stated above more TV deals are expected to be announced.


----------



## WBS

Vic said:


> Don't know if this was posted in here, but GFW signed a TV deal to air on a new New Zealand network like last week called Duke tV or some shit, and as stated above more TV deals are expected to be announced.


Yep already posted.  

The network is TVNZ duke, a new male oriented channel. I think this wasn't supposed to be known just yet and that the guy who runs the network's Twitter page made a mistake or something. 

Apparently gfw will announce an important partner based in Los Angeles next week.


----------



## USAUSA1

Gfw buying TNA and taking over POP tv?


----------



## WBS

USAUSA1 said:


> Gfw buying TNA and taking over POP tv?


Don't see this, not if Dixie wants to remain in charge. Plus pop tv is not a viable option for a starting company. 
The only good thing would be taking over its international deals.


----------



## INeedHead89

LA based.. Hmmm. I wonder if he means new tapings or something lame like that. Or if it is going to be an announcement about a tv deal. The only network headquarters in LA that I could see them talking to is Spike and one of the Fox networks.


----------



## David Klein

INeedHead89 said:


> LA based.. Hmmm. I wonder if he means new tapings or something lame like that. Or if it is going to be an announcement about a tv deal. The only network headquarters in LA that I could see them talking to is Spike and one of the Fox networks.


Meltzer says Jarrett has talked to fs2 in the past but that network only is in 40 plus million homes.


----------



## USAUSA1

David Klein said:


> Meltzer says Jarrett has talked to fs2 in the past but that network only is in 40 plus million homes.


Same amount as el Rey. Fs2 and Axs tv are the only channels I don't get ,that sucks.


----------



## TNA is Here

If GFW would get a stacked roster and put out 12 PPV shows a year and pull all the stops with great wrestling and booking and storytelling, it would interest me greatly


----------



## Hencheman_21

TNA is Here said:


> If GFW would get a stacked roster and put out 12 PPV shows a year and pull all the stops with great wrestling and booking and storytelling, it would interest me greatly


So basically if they were an AWESOME product you would be interested. Imagine that lol. 

FS2 would be a good place for GFW to start. They do not have the big name draw TNA had when they started on Spike and even then they had gone through a spell doing weekly PPV's and on smaller networks before signing with Spike.

Just hope where ever they debut it is a network I currently get with my cable package. Not to mention either at a time I can watch and if not they better have the shows available through the On Demand feature.


----------



## WBS

TNA is Here said:


> If GFW would get a stacked roster and put out 12 PPV shows a year and pull all the stops with great wrestling and booking and storytelling, it would interest me greatly


Your expectations are a little bit too high..


----------



## TNA is Here

Hencheman_21 said:


> So basically if they were an AWESOME product you would be interested. Imagine that lol.
> 
> FS2 would be a good place for GFW to start. They do not have the big name draw TNA had when they started on Spike and even then they had gone through a spell doing weekly PPV's and on smaller networks before signing with Spike.
> 
> Just hope where ever they debut it is a network I currently get with my cable package. Not to mention either at a time I can watch and if not they better have the shows available through the On Demand feature.


I mean if they would say alright we're gonna do a big PPV show ourselves, we are gonna book this right and have interesting talent and we're gonna put an effort to do a good show, If it wouldn't be too costly, I would buy it.

Because just the fact that they would do this, as a wrestling company, they would show me they are making an effort to do great wrestling. So far Jeff has not shown me that. He does a few things there and other things there. But he never trully commits at anything. If he had the balls and say fuck it we're gonna do our own big show, he would be surprised how many people would get it. But so far it's all limbo stuff. 

Do one big PPV show at the start with great talent, that's all I ask. Do a Magnus vs Chris Hero match for the Main Event, etc...Put your money where your mouth is.


----------



## famicommander

Any TV deal would be great. 

TNA is on Pop
ROH is in syndication (Sinclair stations, Comet TV, NESN, rohwrestling.com, etc)
Lucha Underground is on El Rey
New Japan is on AXS TV
Paragon is in syndication (Tuff TV, Fight Network, You Too America, MSG, WADL-Detroit)

Not one of those networks is widely watched (except some of the local stations ROH airs on).

With the landscape as it is right now. I don't think we should be expecting a major cable network like Spike, WGN, TBS, etc. Fox Sports 2 or a similarly sized network would be a great start. Just putting the product out there is an accomplishment for a start up wrestling promotion. It's a miracle Paragon is as visible as they are, considering their clearly low-level independent production.


----------



## Vic

If GFW gets on Spike that'd be such a rib to TNA :lol, don't see it happening right now, but could you imagine the reactions :done?


----------



## Johncena-hhh

Global Force Wrestling founder Jeff Jarrett recently appeared as a guest on The Rack podcast to discuss a number of GFW-related topics



> On how UK audiences compare to others around the world:
> 
> “Obviously each country has their cultural differences. You go to Japan the crowd reacts one way, you go to Mexico they react another. In the United Kingdom we call it Soccer, they call it Futbol, the Futbol crowds are very very rowdy, I think from a cultural point of view there is a lot of rowdiness to it, but when you meet folks in the Meet & Greats, they are very knowledgeable of professional wrestling and the history of professional wrestling. I guess I would say that the momentum has been building for years and years now there (in the United Kingdom) and now the Independent Scene is just red hot there.”
> 
> On the GFW Amped television deal:
> 
> “There is a lot of updates, we will be having an update, in what I like to call LA Based here if not this week, for sure next week and that will be a game changer that is for sure for us. I am very excited to spread the news. On the international front we are going to continue to work the contracts. Amped is coming to your television sets to your home very very soon.”
> 
> On Nick “Magnus” Aldis being the first GFW Champion:
> 
> “Nick checks a lot of the boxes I will say that as far as from bell to bell being a phenomenal wrestler, very personable at the meet & greats with kids and people of all ages. Many years ago I took him to India with me, I know before then but over there we shined a real light on him and as we say in the business, he took the ball and ran with it and was very successful. Nick has earned it, hes a special talent, but he has earned it as he has earned everything he gets because he works hard.”



24wrestling


----------



## TheMightyQuinn

Johncena-hhh said:


> Global Force Wrestling founder Jeff Jarrett recently appeared as a guest on The Rack podcast to discuss a number of GFW-related topics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24wrestling


The patented jeff Jarrett announcement before the announcement drivel.


----------



## WBS

TheMightyQuinn said:


> Johncena-hhh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Global Force Wrestling founder Jeff Jarrett recently appeared as a guest on The Rack podcast to discuss a number of GFW-related topics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24wrestling
> 
> 
> 
> The patented jeff Jarrett announcement before the announcement drivel.
Click to expand...

It's a tna thing actually..


----------



## shandcraig

All i have to say is Netflix is based out of that area.They have offices in LA. 

Just saying. 

And from my perspective when Jeff says it would be a game changer. In my mind a proper deal with Netflix would be a game changer. Potential to gain more viewers then like any wrestling show.Cus of how the viewership system works on netflix.

Imagine a weekly show then netflix releasing special events.

based off the many interviews hes had too.Hes clearly the most high on getting onboard with netflix.Its the absolute best deal a wrestling company can get for a long term vision.Netflix is going to continue to grow and be a very relevant source for how we will watch media int he future and well now.


----------



## wwetna1

shandcraig said:


> All i have to say is Netflix is based out of that area.They have offices in LA.
> 
> Just saying.
> 
> And from my perspective when Jeff says it would be a game changer. In my mind a proper deal with Netflix would be a game changer. Potential to gain more viewers then like any wrestling show.Cus of how the viewership system works on netflix.
> 
> Imagine a weekly show then netflix releasing special events.
> 
> based off the many interviews hes had too.Hes clearly the most high on getting onboard with netflix.*Its the absolute best deal a wrestling company can get for a long term vision.*Netflix is going to continue to grow and be a very relevant source for how we will watch media int he future and well now.


Also because WWE locked everyone out of Hulu with an exclusivity deal, which saw them even have LLUSA be removed and some of their movies added


----------



## shandcraig

wwetna1 said:


> Also because WWE locked everyone out of Hulu with an exclusivity deal, which saw them even have LLUSA be removed and some of their movies added


Netflix is much bigger and more importantly netflix is world wide. Its continuing to lead in its own content and you want to be on a brand that is global. Hence Global wrestling haha.


----------



## WBS

I don't think the deal is with Netflix, of course unfortunately..


----------



## WBS

Exter 

The card

GFW title match:
Joel Redman vs Nick Aldis (Champion)


NEX*GEN title match:
Marty Scurll vs Sonjay Dutt (Champion)

GFW Co-Founder Jeff Jarrett vs Iestyn Rees

Tag Team Match:
Legion of Lords vs British Youngbloods

Mickie James vs Cherry Bomb

Pepper Parks vs Josh Knott

London 

The card

GFW title match
Bad Bones vs Nick Aldis

NEX*GEN title match
Will Osprey vs Sonjay Dutt

GFW Co-founder Jeff Jarrett vs Doug Williams

Mickie James vs Cherry Bomb

Tag Match:
British Youngbloods vs Sid Scala & Mystery Partner

Pepper Parks vs Dark Wolf Matt Walters

Coventry 

The card

GFW title
Alex Cyanide vs Nick Aldis (Champion)

NEX*GEN title
Pete Dunne vs Sonjay Dutt (Champion)

GFW Co-founder Jeff Jarrett vs Pepper Parks

Mickie James vs Cherry Bomb

Tag Match
British Youngbloods vs Chris Ridgeway & Delicious & Danny Hope

CPW Guest Match TBD


----------



## LaMelo

That card looks legit.


----------



## TheMightyQuinn

GLOBAL FORCE WRESTLING PARTNERING WITH 'AMERICAN NINJA WARRIOR' PRODUCTION TEAM TO CREATE NEW WRESTLING SERIES
By Mike Johnson on 2016-03-02 15:13:00
Jeff Jarrett's Global Force Wrestling has signed a deal with "American Ninja Warrior" producers A. Smith & Co. Productions to partner and develop a new professional wrestling TV series, described by Real Screen, which broke the news today, as "a new wrestling format within the sport while providing viewers with dramatic storylines and exclusive access to their favorite athletes."

The story notes that the series would take the GFW roster and present them in a similar "event style" to some of A. Smith & Co.'s other productions, such as FOXs "Hell's Kitchen." GFW has been taping and presenting some reality elements to videos they've released online to promote the Global Force Wrestling brand-name.

In a statement to Real Screen, Arthur Smith, CEO of A. Smith & Co. Productions said,“Global Force Wrestling is a complete reinvention of the sport that will really resonate with viewers – we’re taking what fans are traditionally used to seeing and flipping it on its head. All sports go through transitions, and wrestling is primed for its next evolution. We’re going to be adding a number of new features and elements that are going to completely change the entertainment level of the sport.”

Based on the wording of the article, it would appear this project under the GFW banner would be separate from the GFW Amped TV episodes that were taped last year in Las Vegas. 

To read the complete article, click here.


----------



## Corey

So... they're gonna try and recreate what Lucha Underground is doing or something? Eh, I'll have to reserve judgment until I see the show.


----------



## Ham and Egger

So they're making a reality TV series... But its separate from its tapings that was from last year? :lol


----------



## WBS

SMITH & CO. PARTNERS WITH GLOBAL FORCE WRESTLING FOR TELEVISION TAKEDOWN

Award-Winning Production Company to Produce All-New Wrestling Show

Los Angeles, Calif. March 2, 2016. Reality production powerhouse A. Smith & Co. Productions is partnering with Jeff Jarrett and Global Force Wrestling to produce a television series that obliterates the conventions of televised wrestling. The show will unite the dynamic talent of Global Force Wrestling with the innovative format and event production style of A. Smith & Co. series such as "American Ninja Warrior" on NBC, its spinoff "Team Ninja Warrior" on Esquire, "Hell's Kitchen" on Fox, the upcoming "Spartan Race" on NBC and "Dunk Kings" on Turner, which both premiere this summer.

Global Force Wrestling is a complete reinvention of the sport that will really resonate with viewers, "we're taking what fans are traditionally used to seeing and flipping it on its head," said Arthur Smith, CEO of A. Smith & Co. Productions. "All sports go through transitions, and wrestling is primed for its next evolution. We're going to be adding a number of new features and elements that are going to completely change the entertainment level of the sport." 

The format of traditional televised wrestling has remained largely the same since its inception. This partnership will see the creation of a new style within the sport, with all-new production elements and features that add to the scale and drama, a pool of talent that hails from across the globe, and compelling storylines that take viewers closer to their favorite wrestlers than ever before.

"There are lots of companies that produce sports and lots of companies that produce entertainment, but no producer combines the worlds of sports and entertainment like A. Smith & Co.," said Jeff Jarrett, president and CEO of Global Force Wrestling. "I can't think of a better partner to collaborate and innovate with to take the sport that I love and have been part of for decades to new heights." 

With a family history of wrestling dating back three-quarters of a century and 30 years spent in the industry himself, Jeff Jarrett rose to fame in the World Wrestling Federation (WWF), where was a six-time Intercontinental champion, and one of only four wrestlers to hold both the Intercontinental and European Championship titles simultaneously. After making his mark at World Championship Wrestling (WCW), Jarrett co-founded Total Nonstop Wresting (TNA) Between the WCW, TNA, and AAA, Jarrett holds 11 world championship titles and 24 total championships.

Founded in April 2014, Global Force Wrestling (GFW) holds alliances with 14 of the biggest wrestling organizations on 5 continents. GFW creates multiple styles of wrestling under their umbrella, with expansions planned this year to North America, Europe, Australia, Japan, and Europe. Global Force Wrestling is currently expanding their alliances to include at least 4 new organizations in 2016..

About A. Smith & Co. Productions

A. Smith & Co. Productions creates some of the most innovative, highly rated, and high-quality programming for the domestic and international television marketplace. The company has produced more than 3,000 hours of award-winning programming with budgets totaling over one billion dollars across more than 45 broadcast and cable networks. Current productions include "Hell's Kitchen," "American Ninja Warrior," "Spartan Race," "Ellen's Design Challenge," "Unsung," "Full Throttle Saloon," "Team Ninja Warrior," "Container Homes," and "The Dunk King." Past hits include "Kitchen Nightmares," "Wizard Wars," "Conspiracy Theory with Jesse Ventura," "UFC Countdown," "Joe Rogan.Questions Everything," "Paradise Hotel," "I Survived a Japanese Game Show," "The Swan," "Trading Spaces," "Pros vs. Joes," "Skating with Celebrities," and many others. For more information, visit.www.asmithco.com.

Mike Johnson opinion is absurd. Amped as always been described as a docu-wrestling show, so nothing new here.


----------



## TheMightyQuinn

WBS said:


> SMITH & CO. PARTNERS WITH GLOBAL FORCE WRESTLING FOR TELEVISION TAKEDOWN
> 
> Award-Winning Production Company to Produce All-New Wrestling Show
> 
> Los Angeles, Calif. March 2, 2016. Reality production powerhouse A. Smith & Co. Productions is partnering with Jeff Jarrett and Global Force Wrestling to produce a television series that obliterates the conventions of televised wrestling. The show will unite the dynamic talent of Global Force Wrestling with the innovative format and event production style of A. Smith & Co. series such as "American Ninja Warrior" on NBC, its spinoff "Team Ninja Warrior" on Esquire, "Hell's Kitchen" on Fox, the upcoming "Spartan Race" on NBC and "Dunk Kings" on Turner, which both premiere this summer.
> 
> Global Force Wrestling is a complete reinvention of the sport that will really resonate with viewers, "we're taking what fans are traditionally used to seeing and flipping it on its head," said Arthur Smith, CEO of A. Smith & Co. Productions. "All sports go through transitions, and wrestling is primed for its next evolution. We're going to be adding a number of new features and elements that are going to completely change the entertainment level of the sport."
> 
> The format of traditional televised wrestling has remained largely the same since its inception. This partnership will see the creation of a new style within the sport, with all-new production elements and features that add to the scale and drama, a pool of talent that hails from across the globe, and compelling storylines that take viewers closer to their favorite wrestlers than ever before.
> 
> "There are lots of companies that produce sports and lots of companies that produce entertainment, but no producer combines the worlds of sports and entertainment like A. Smith & Co.," said Jeff Jarrett, president and CEO of Global Force Wrestling. "I can't think of a better partner to collaborate and innovate with to take the sport that I love and have been part of for decades to new heights."
> 
> With a family history of wrestling dating back three-quarters of a century and 30 years spent in the industry himself, Jeff Jarrett rose to fame in the World Wrestling Federation (WWF), where was a six-time Intercontinental champion, and one of only four wrestlers to hold both the Intercontinental and European Championship titles simultaneously. After making his mark at World Championship Wrestling (WCW), Jarrett co-founded Total Nonstop Wresting (TNA) Between the WCW, TNA, and AAA, Jarrett holds 11 world championship titles and 24 total championships.
> 
> Founded in April 2014, Global Force Wrestling (GFW) holds alliances with 14 of the biggest wrestling organizations on 5 continents. GFW creates multiple styles of wrestling under their umbrella, with expansions planned this year to North America, Europe, Australia, Japan, and Europe. Global Force Wrestling is currently expanding their alliances to include at least 4 new organizations in 2016..
> 
> About A. Smith & Co. Productions
> 
> A. Smith & Co. Productions creates some of the most innovative, highly rated, and high-quality programming for the domestic and international television marketplace. The company has produced more than 3,000 hours of award-winning programming with budgets totaling over one billion dollars across more than 45 broadcast and cable networks. Current productions include "Hell's Kitchen," "American Ninja Warrior," "Spartan Race," "Ellen's Design Challenge," "Unsung," "Full Throttle Saloon," "Team Ninja Warrior," "Container Homes," and "The Dunk King." Past hits include "Kitchen Nightmares," "Wizard Wars," "Conspiracy Theory with Jesse Ventura," "UFC Countdown," "Joe Rogan.Questions Everything," "Paradise Hotel," "I Survived a Japanese Game Show," "The Swan," "Trading Spaces," "Pros vs. Joes," "Skating with Celebrities," and many others. For more information, visit.www.asmithco.com.
> 
> Mike Johnson opinion is absurd. Amped as always been described as a docu-wrestling show, so nothing new here.




When does amped start and what channel?


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Corey said:


> So... they're gonna try and recreate what Lucha Underground is doing or something? Eh, I'll have to reserve judgment until I see the show.


Don't worry, at this point you'll never actually see a GFW event.


----------



## Even Flow

> PWInsider.com has contacted Jeff Jarrett and locked him in for an interview this Monday discussing the new deal as well as the state of where things are with all things GFW.


Can't wait to listen to what other excuses Jeff is going to say.


----------



## USAUSA1

Similar to what Shane Douglas promotion trying to do.


----------



## Vic

This show sounds completely different from the base Amped show, so likely a spinoff of some kind or another.


----------



## Cliffy

they're probably shooting another pilot seeing as the original 1 they shot didn't get picked up

the format will be different obv


----------



## shandcraig

Lets hope he brands it under the 4 sided ring this time.


----------



## LaMelo

I don't like this deal.


----------



## WBS

Maybe I'm the only one, but I would not like if the Vegas tapings will be just dumped for new ones this year.

We'll find out more on Monday when pwinsider will interview him...


----------



## USAUSA1

I feel like Gfw,Classic Wrestling Federation and Jerry Jarrett will all unite for a tough enough type show in Vegas. My prediction


----------



## LaMelo

USAUSA1 said:


> I feel like Gfw,Classic Wrestling Federation and Jerry Jarrett will all unite for a tough enough type show in Vegas. My prediction


I would definitely watch that.


----------



## WBS

USAUSA1 said:


> I feel like Gfw,Classic Wrestling Federation and Jerry Jarrett will all unite for a tough enough type show in Vegas. My prediction


I'm hoping this is not the case.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/705884513562394625
Magnus is getting fat after releasing his gimmick-book.


----------



## shandcraig

MTheBehemoth said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/705884513562394625
> Magnus is getting fat after releasing his gimmick-book.


Give the guy a break.Everyone gets a little Dad Bod at some point


----------



## LaMelo

I'm surprised they had heard of GFW.


----------



## Bobryderswebcam

MTheBehemoth said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/705884513562394625
> Magnus is getting fat after releasing his gimmick-book.


He's probably off the roids tryna get clean to have a shot at nxt maybe. Seems tailor made for WWE but he needs to get off the gear


----------



## Count Vertigo

Bobryderswebcam said:


> He's probably off the roids tryna get clean to have a shot at nxt maybe. Seems tailor made for WWE but he needs to get off the gear


Magnus looks nothing like a steroid user fpalm










All of this is achievable in a few years with a good workout, diet, supplementation and a shit ton of drive.

He's probably bulking atm :lol


----------



## WBS

Anybody knows if something new popped up during the pwinsider interview with Jarrett?


----------



## WBS

Global Force Wrestling is coming to Rent One Park on Friday, July 1st. On the card will be Jeff Jarrett, Kevin Nash, Mickie James, Nick Aldis, Colt Cabana, Karen Jarrett, Sonjay Dutt, and more! There will also be a fireworks show after the event!

VIP Gold Package: $50
5:30pm entry / Meet & Greet with the wrestlers / One free beer coupon (ID required) / Seat closest to the ring / Free Parking

VIP Silver Package: $40
6:30pm entry / Meet & Greet with the wrestlers /

General Admission Ticket: $20
Seating Bowl Seats

Parking: $5

Tickets are on sale now at the box office or call 618.998.8499!


----------



## CretinHop138

Working with the producers of American Ninja Warrior? cool! Which means he's got to make a show...to pitch to TV networks........as he is still far away on a TV deal.


----------



## LaMelo

CretinHop138 said:


> Working with the producers of American Ninja Warrior? cool! Which means he's got to make a show...to pitch to TV networks........as he is still far away on a TV deal.


That sounds about right to me.


----------



## The RainMaker

WBS said:


> Global Force Wrestling is coming to Rent One Park on Friday, July 1st. On the card will be Jeff Jarrett, Kevin Nash, Mickie James, Nick Aldis, Colt Cabana, Karen Jarrett, Sonjay Dutt, and more! There will also be a fireworks show after the event!
> 
> VIP Gold Package: $50
> 5:30pm entry / Meet & Greet with the wrestlers / One free beer coupon (ID required) / Seat closest to the ring / Free Parking
> 
> VIP Silver Package: $40
> 6:30pm entry / Meet & Greet with the wrestlers /
> 
> General Admission Ticket: $20
> Seating Bowl Seats
> 
> Parking: $5
> 
> Tickets are on sale now at the box office or call 618.998.8499!



The only way that's worth 50 is if Karen is stripping.


----------



## Cliffy

Talking with BT according to the observer


----------



## WBS

NoleDynasty2490 said:


> WBS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Global Force Wrestling is coming to Rent One Park on Friday, July 1st. On the card will be Jeff Jarrett, Kevin Nash, Mickie James, Nick Aldis, Colt Cabana, Karen Jarrett, Sonjay Dutt, and more! There will also be a fireworks show after the event!
> 
> VIP Gold Package: $50
> 5:30pm entry / Meet & Greet with the wrestlers / One free beer coupon (ID required) / Seat closest to the ring / Free Parking
> 
> VIP Silver Package: $40
> 6:30pm entry / Meet & Greet with the wrestlers /
> 
> General Admission Ticket: $20
> Seating Bowl Seats
> 
> Parking: $5
> 
> Tickets are on sale now at the box office or call 618.998.8499!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only way that's worth 50 is if Karen is stripping.
Click to expand...

Well that's how Kurt met her!! Lol


----------



## Even Flow

WBS said:


> Anybody knows if something new popped up during the pwinsider interview with Jarrett?


Nope.

More excuses from what I remember, listening to it. He promised they'll have a tv deal in 2016 from what I remember too.


----------



## WBS

Cliffy said:


> Talking with BT according to the observer


" While in the U.K. doing a three-city Global Force Wrestling tour, Jeff Jarrett had a meeting on 3/3 with BT Sports. Jarrett has been in talks with BT, the home of UFC in the U.K., to carry his television show"


----------



## ArnDaddy

BT would be a great deal for GFW i would assume. I guess GFW would need to heavily invest in production to be on that channel. Hope it is true though as I have BT sport. 

I hope the rumours of Lucha Underground in talks with a UK network to carry the show are true too. Would be nice to get some more wrestling on the TV here.


----------



## 304418

Hope the deal is a success. Even if GFW is a 16 week special instead of the 52 weeks per year that Jarrett wants, it just needs to get on tv at this point so that Jarrett can go forward with his GFW vision.

I miss the GFW hosted PPVs. Do you think they’ll ever (openly) partner with ROH to make the most of ROH’s current partnership with NJPW, considering the GFW did a great job with WK9?


----------



## LaMelo

WBS said:


> " While in the U.K. doing a three-city Global Force Wrestling tour, Jeff Jarrett had a meeting on 3/3 with BT Sports. Jarrett has been in talks with BT, the home of UFC in the U.K., to carry his television show"


Do people in America get that channel?


----------



## WBS

So I was listening to the interview that Jarrett gave at wrestlezone, and he stated enough clear that Amped is still going to be going on air, internationally and in the US, and that the A. Smith & co. deal is for another project. 
Nothing new basically..


----------



## WBS

Next show in VA. I've heard about a North Carolina show too.


----------



## WBS

Other 2 Mid Atlantic shows in May


----------



## WBS

A couple of live shows scheduled for June.


----------



## shandcraig

It's smart for gfw to involve itself with has many promotions as possible.i think if it takes off this will help its brand be the friendly universal brand that will provide universal talent. But God is the full word grow logo horrible and such a stupid shape. But it's 3 letter sharp simple logo is very good. It has that long term identity logo brand that sticks. The 3 letter logo looks much better on screen plus looks much better on the belts.way more professional.Also think for a long term plan and to stand on his own identity,He needs to run from the 6 sided ring. Especially if hes going to have this world brand and so many joint events with other promotions. 
You want to grow and be professional you definitely need to look Professional.


This photo at the top alone shows both logos and which one stands out and looks like one of those company long term identity logos. Something that will stick and looks good on anything. It looks soo good as the logo that represents any of its events.Looks sharp on the belts.










See the 2 logos on the belts. I assume he has 2 logos cus one is the hey just so you know loud and clear what the name of the company is,Here is the full word logo.But clearly he wants to use the small 3 letter one mainly down the road.

Wonder if he could ever replace the main logo on the belts with out making entire new ones.


----------



## WBS

Another live show scheduled for June 11th in NJ.


----------



## Peter Olderon

Hey guys,

GFW will be holding an event that's happening June 4th, 2016 here in Scranton, PA. On top of GFW stars, there will also be local talent from Grand Slam Wrestling as well as Back Breakers Training Center (the school I train at.)

I'm a student at Back Breakers Training Center. Below are the prices:

Bleacher seats - $15
Floor Seats (3rd row back) - $25
VIP Seats (1st/2nd row) - $40

I will be holding a raffle from now until APRIL 16th, 2016 when the winner will be announced. Those who purchase a ticket from me will be entered in this raffle. The winner of the raffle will receive one VIP ticket as well as the ticket that they purchased.

Please contact me for more info.


----------



## LaMelo

Did they say anything about a television deal?


----------



## richyque

In a few months im sure jef will do one of his 'we have some exciting news coming in the next few months' BS.


----------



## WBS

richyque said:


> In a few months im sure jef will do one of his 'we have some exciting news coming in the next few months' BS.


You wrote "Dixie" the wrong way... Lol


----------



## LaMelo

I don't doubt it.


----------



## Donnie

It's been 2 years! Not to sound like a dick but the chances of them ever becoming a thing are next to none.


----------



## Mindy_Macready

WBS said:


> You wrote "Dixie" the wrong way... Lol


Why do Jeff & Karen always have to advertise themselves on all the gfw poster? looks so lame


----------



## 304418

Donnie said:


> It's been 2 years! Not to sound like a dick but the chances of them ever becoming a thing are next to none.


Starting to seem like the only way GFW becomes a thing anytime soon is if Dixie Carter buys GFW and rebrands TNA as Global Force Wrestling and Impact Wrestling as GFW Amped.

Sorry if this is out of the blue, but I just don`t see another way at this point.


----------



## WBS

Mindy_Macready said:


> WBS said:
> 
> 
> 
> You wrote "Dixie" the wrong way... Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Why do Jeff & Karen always have to advertise themselves on all the gfw poster? looks so lame
Click to expand...

Cause they are recognizable names?...


----------



## shandcraig

WBS said:


> Cause they are recognizable names?...


It partly makes sense but it is not needed. We know he owns the company.He doesnt need to be slapped all over it.


----------



## Barricade405

Is this fed going to get a tv deal?


----------



## richyque

Barricade405 said:


> Is this fed going to get a tv deal?


Yeah when we are all fucking dead, its a smart scam by JJ for him and his wife to get bookings.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

TNA beat GFW on TV.

That's when they lost all steam.


----------



## WBS

Tna marks hello!


----------



## 304418

Something else I thought about the tv deal. Remember how Chael Sonnen said he would not do commentary unless GFW had a tv deal?

If Chael Sonnen is the reason why GFW hasn`t released the tv tapings yet, why doesn`t Jarrett get someone like Todd Keneley to commentate and take Sonnen`s place for those particular taping and release the shows, until they get a tv deal, and then they can go back to Sonnen? Is Chael Sonnen that vital to the presentation of GFW?

Just a suggestion. All I know is that if I don`t hear something about a tv deal by the time WM weekend is over, I’m probably done with GFW. I`m really losing interest in this.


----------



## USAUSA1

They might luck up in two years if FS1 lose UFC to ESPN and they will be in need for new programming. TNA will probably be dead if Dixie don't sell, LU doesn't fit that channel at all, ROH will be on Sinclair new cable channel. Last man standing


----------



## shandcraig

Does anyone think from a Brand stand point and a long term persective of your company,GFW should move to a 4 sided ring and a proper sized one ? Hell i mean They do so many of these joint shows with other companies,Use their 4 sided ring. Its just silly for them to use the 6 sided ring. Mainly because its clashing to much with Impact Wrestling. GFW needs to stand away from TNA as much as possible. Also from a global brand perspective it think the 4 sided ring gives it more credibility and classic feel.


PS these new logos for these merchandise are so much better then his company logo haha. These are pretty sleek.He should either switch the company logo to this merchandise one or the 3 letter simple one. One other the other would be way better. Possibly the 3 letter one is better for branding as its super simple.But that circle globe gfw on the tshirt is epic.


What do you guys think of that new logo anyways ?


----------



## LaMelo

That is some good looking gear.


----------



## shandcraig

Newest version of the Woman's belt. Love the added blue and yes they made it proper silver this time.But the blue makes the globes pop and goes well with the green.Good combo of blue green silver. 

I cant stress enough how bad the main logo is though. Look at the left and right 3 Letter GFW logos,They pop so much and look sharp. Hes gotta make that the company logo asap.Or possibly the photos above with that new globe GFW logo on the tshirt and hats.That might be one amazing company logo too.Both are way better then that deformed one in the middle of all the belts. Besides all of that the belt is a very nice design and unique. The bird is cool

The combo of that new round globe one in the middle and the 3 letter one on the sides would be perfect.


----------



## Stetho

You never stop talking about this logo thing do you ? :ambrose2


----------



## Life010

Any news on a tv deal?


----------



## shandcraig

Life010 said:


> Any news on a tv deal?


No news but they're doing shows which is really how a wrestling company starts.and more shows then tna.


----------



## CretinHop138

shandcraig said:


> No news but they're doing shows which is really how a wrestling company starts.and more shows then tna.


LOL. They are not official GFW shows, He's leeching off other promotions to pay for everything.

He's way off a TV deal if he has to team up with Ninja Warrior producers and pitch a TV show with them to networks.


----------



## Barrett Got Swag

Shit, JJ seems really desperate for money now: http://www.globalforcegold.info/


----------



## Donnie

This entire thing is nothing but a scam. JJ is simply keeping himself relevant leeching off any company that will let him. GFW isn't happening, in fact I'm willing to bet it was NEVER going to happen in the first place.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

The fact that GFW began as a "reality TV" project to an NWA-like promotion partnering with companies to now an "American Warrior" project. Yeah, Global Force (more like Global Farce) is nothing more than a vanity project to keep Jeff and Karen Jarrett relevant in wrestling and they aren't even really that at this point. They fucking taped their Amped shows and they haven't even been posted online let alone on television.

Jarrett fucked up. Say what you want about TNA and their business (I may tend to agree with you on most points) but Jarrett leaving TNA thinking he could redo what he did in 2002 was short sighted. I'm sure Karen told Jeff it was the right choice but she's a dumber bitch than Stephanie or Dixie. Their antics during Wrestemania weekend says pretty much everything. If I were ROH/LU/TNA, I would start signing some of their talents who are being sold a grand bill of false goods by the Jarretts. Fucking Magnus, their "World champion", even said he isn't signed to a contract and he is essentially a free agent.


----------



## LaMelo

It is not looking good!


----------



## WBS

Barrett Got Swag said:


> Shit, JJ seems really desperate for money now: http://www.globalforcegold.info/


This is absolutely garbage. Wtf are they doing?!

From the board :

"Says down the bottom that they're an affiliate representing Karatbars International. Lots of articles around saying they're a scam

http://factsaboutinternetmarketing.com/ ... rs-is-gold

Says it's multi-level-marketing and that the financial authority in Canada has issued a warning about them"


----------



## AEA

Wow.. this is sad. Jarrett just needs to realise it's over. GFW is dead(was never really alive in the first place). Just move on, knowing Dixie she will give him a backstage role in TNA or something.


----------



## CretinHop138

Not with Gaburick there, there is huge heat from No Mercy 1999.


----------



## WBS

This is utterly embarrassing ;I mean who's gonna fall for this stuff? Dixie? C'mon..


----------



## WBS

CretinHop138 said:


> Not with Gaburick there, there is huge heat from No Mercy 1999.


Was he already there in 1999? He buried the hatchet with JR, who was in charge of talents. The heat, and it's nuclear, is with Vince.


----------



## Sleepy Jacksons

The sad thing about GFW is it had no real vision and casual wrestling fan was not switch on.


----------



## CretinHop138

WBS said:


> Was he already there in 1999? He buried the hatchet with JR, who was in charge of talents. The heat, and it's nuclear, is with Vince.


Gaburick was Vince's right hand man back then along with Bruce Prichard. 

Gaburick was producing the feud with the women and Chyna (you may recall Moolah getting cracked over the head with a guitar) and the Chyna/Chris Jericho feud after.


----------



## WBS

CretinHop138 said:


> WBS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was he already there in 1999? He buried the hatchet with JR, who was in charge of talents. The heat, and it's nuclear, is with Vince.
> 
> 
> 
> Gaburick was Vince's right hand man back then along with Bruce Prichard.
> 
> Gaburick was producing the feud with the women and Chyna (you may recall Moolah getting cracked over the head with a guitar) and the Chyna/Chris Jericho feud after.
Click to expand...

 Gaburick was nowhere near as being Vince's right hand. Not even close.


----------



## CretinHop138

Yes he was, he was executive producer of Raw after Russo left for WCW.


----------



## LaMelo

I don't know what is going on.


----------



## lax5150

AEA said:


> Wow.. this is sad. Jarrett just needs to realise it's over. GFW is dead(was never really alive in the first place). Just move on, knowing Dixie she will give him a backstage role in TNA or something.


GFW didn't just die. It was a miscarriage


----------



## USAUSA1

Gaburick was best friends to the right hand man. People in the business think Gaburick have no idea what he is doing.


----------



## validreasoning

Gaburick was best friends with Kevin Dunn and that was why he was hired in first place..he was never vinces right hand man. The same guy who picked two female winners of tough enough despite it clearly stating there would be one of each sex


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

They're running a shady pyramid scam, now? :westbrook5

Yeah, GFW is officially dead if it ever was alive. Jeff needs to man up, check his horse faced bitch, and compromise with Dixie/TNA to come back and be an agent/PR guy. This is fucking embarrassing at this point.


----------



## TheRealFunkman

Over before it started.... G F W... Global Fuckery Wrestling


----------



## Rocketmansid

Lol this thing is still being talked about.


----------



## Dub J

This has become cringe-worthy. Jeff Jarrett is the Nigerian prince of pro wrestling.


----------



## WBS

validreasoning said:


> Gaburick was best friends with Kevin Dunn and that was why he was hired in first place..he was never vinces right hand man. The same guy who picked two female winners of tough enough despite it clearly stating there would be one of each sex


This is correct.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

5,000+ posts, more than Jeff Jarrett ever drew in his life.

Anybody but Jeff fucking Jarrett and this company had a chance. But this is Jeff fucking Jarrett we are talking about.


----------



## WBS

Hey! He's selling gold now!! Give him credit! Lol


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

I'd never buy gold from him nor his associates. What a joke.


----------



## WBS

No one should and I hope no one will. It's a scam.


----------



## Afrolatino

Come on Double J...
Keep calm and NEVER GIVE UP! :hunter


----------



## muldwych

I really liked the concept of involving promotions globally and picking the best wrestlers for the TV shows and PPV’s.

It just seems every week is JJ saying “Big announcement soon.” And then nothing coming of it.

You can’t ever have enough wrestling so I hope it succeeds.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

muldwych said:


> It just seems every week is JJ saying “Big announcement soon.” And then nothing coming of it.


All those years under Dixie....


----------



## LaMelo

WesternFilmGuy said:


> All those years under Dixie....


Is it possible to be worse than Dixie?


----------



## Bookockey

WesternFilmGuy said:


> All those years under Dixie....


 Well I can think of worse places to be than under Dixie, especially a few years ago..


----------



## tbp82

TNA has the air time and are doing noting other than TV and GFW has the ball park shows and house shows but no TV. I know this won't be popular here but these two companies really need to be one.


----------



## WBS

GFW is a non entity right now. They're doing this bunch of "co promotional" shows because economically is more convenient for them. Apparently no minor league baseball team wanted to give them another chance this year. No surprise here.


----------



## LaMelo

WBS said:


> GFW is a non entity right now. They're doing this bunch of "co promotional" shows because economically is more convenient for them. Apparently no minor league baseball team wanted to give them another chance this year. No surprise here.


The wheels fell off so fast!


----------



## NeverDrewADime

GFW is a joke


----------



## Ham and Egger

That TV deal happen yet?


----------



## WBS

Just announced that Booker T, Zeb Colter and Hornswoggle will be at the June 11th live show.


----------



## WBS

Here it is


----------



## CretinHop138

LOL.

June 11th is a WrestlePro show or one of Jarretts "invasion/collision course" shows where he does have to pay anything in regards to co-promotion btw.


----------



## richyque

NeverDrewADime said:


> GFW is a joke


No, a joke is ment to be funny. Gfw is sad company that has tv tapings that are close to a year old and not shown yet.


----------



## LaMelo

GFW is a sad company.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WBS

CretinHop138 said:


> LOL.
> 
> June 11th is a WrestlePro show or one of Jarretts "invasion/collision course" shows where he does have to pay anything in regards to co-promotion btw.


Source?


----------



## WBS

Tna marks complaining about any other company is funny as hell!


----------



## Tha Masta

Here is a source. 

Next Friday, May 13:

MCW vs Global Force - Collision Course
https://mobile.twitter.com/MCWWrestling/status/728332896344408064

It's just up the road from me. But, I have zero interest in going. I've already met my favorites already, from previous MCW events. 
Just last month, I met HBK, X-PAC, Billy Gunn, Kimber Lee, & Lio Rush. Also Black Wall Street. They fucking rule!



At this point, GFW is nothing more than a Stable for hire.
We will "invade" your promotion, just to make you look good.


----------



## Bobryderswebcam

People are bashing jarretts co promoted shows but to be honest I think it's a great idea to get their brand out there without to much risk. It's what they need to do until they have enough brand power to draw houses themselves.

Hornswoggle is a great pick up, he will shift a ton of merchandise and kids love him. Obviously you don't want to be booking him against your guys and making them look weak but they could do hornswoggle vs el torito in numerous places and kids would love that.

Hornswoggle is a Merch machine and the best way to draw mum and dad to a show is to get the kids hooked.

Jarrett has obviously left a shitty taste in the mouth with the global force gold thing and he has proven time and time again to be a carny but I do wish him all the success in the world and if tna does go busy I can see him picking up some of there to deals. The tapings in the can should just be released online to create some buzz and get there name out there to be honest. I understand it was taped like a mini series so maybe one of the growing over the top combat sports products would be interested ie fight network or fite tv then license highspots to sell the dvd and include some exclusive shit on there.

At this point they ain't going to air on tv there's to many issues with guys now with the wwe appearing and it been so out of date. So try and reclaim any money lost the way you can.


----------



## FITZ

Pre-internet this would be a great idea. You have these guys that claim to be this big company and come an "invade" the local company. They have a few people that are known and they have their own champions and everything. Then the local guys win and everyone is happy.


----------



## WBS

Tna marks makes fun of these joint shows and yet there are people on the tna section suggesting that tna should do "live shows with small indy companies"... Lol


----------



## Stetho

Jeez calm down with TNA, you look like a 10 years old


----------



## LaMelo

Any new news?


----------



## Bobryderswebcam

WBS said:


> Tna marks makes fun of these joint shows and yet there are people on the tna section suggesting that tna should do "live shows with small indy companies"... Lol


I think it's a logical way of touring for any brand that doesn't have the resources to go it alone. It has so many benefits and its relatively low risk. Anyone bashing it is stupid. It's no different to new Japan using roh and visa versa to do tours in each other's countries. 

It's simply capitalising on partnerships you've built up.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

The fuck Dutch is gonna do on that show?


----------



## WBS

Just standing there I presume. Possibly singning some photo pictures after the show..


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

@WBS, you need to level up your karat bar. Sick of looking at it not even half full.


----------



## WBS

Good advice.


----------



## Bobryderswebcam

MTheBehemoth said:


> The fuck Dutch is gonna do on that show?


Legends meet and greet like any gfw show has


----------



## Corey

Ha, look at this. His first date since being released.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729844752036839427


----------



## WBS

Very nice!


----------



## WBS

This should be very fun!


----------



## richyque

I had to go all the way to page 6 to dig the GFW thread out to tell everyone in 3 weeks the first unaired "tv tapings" will officially be 1 year old.


----------



## CretinHop138

Lol no network will take those shows now, they're too old and most of the talent have signed with WWE TNA or ROH.


----------



## USAUSA1

Working with TNA was a bad business move I predicted. Killed any hope the company had left.


----------



## wwetna1

CretinHop138 said:


> Lol no network will take those shows now, they're too old and most of the talent have signed with WWE TNA or ROH.


He can sell them like the XWF tapes on DVD lol.

WWE renamed their CW tourney so as not to be confused with him after he was accused of a pyramid scheme

If he really wanted to be taken seriously he would get a true roster. Then he would tape episodes with that roster. He would also pick a location like even the old TNA fairground to tape at. LAstly he would get a tv deal


----------



## shandcraig

Anyone think GFW needs to rebrand to this logo ? It is a zillion times better then that deformed shit brand logo he uses. This one looks way more legit and has that global vibe to it.

Imagine how amazing this logo would be slapped onto all the belts.


----------



## USAUSA1

They have no brand


----------



## wwetna1

USAUSA1 said:


> They have no brand


Hell they got no belts since they flipped them bitches on ebay


----------



## ArnDaddy

You can call the group whatever you want, have the logo whatever you want - Even the greatest roster ever assembled, but with no way to see these shows the group is basically on life support. Jeff wearing his shirts and teaming\piggybacking with local promotions doesn't change that, unfortunately.

Maybe he should just stick the episodes that are in the can onto Youtube, at least they will finally see the light of day.


----------



## Stetho

shandcraig said:


> Anyone think GFW needs to rebrand to this logo ? It is a zillion times better then that deformed shit brand logo he uses. This one looks way more legit and has that global vibe to it.
> 
> Imagine how amazing this logo would be slapped onto all the belts.


At this point I'm starting to think you're a guy paid to talk about GFW. You're coming here everytime to talk about this logo when obviously nobody gives a fuck about it until we can see a fuckin actual show !


----------



## WBS

And it's been a f'n year since gfw taped the shows in Las Vegas... There's no future for Amped at this point.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

ArnDaddy said:


> You can call the group whatever you want, have the logo whatever you want - Even the greatest roster ever assembled, but with no way to see these shows the group is basically on life support. Jeff wearing his shirts and teaming\piggybacking with local promotions doesn't change that, unfortunately.
> 
> Maybe he should just stick the episodes that are in the can onto Youtube, at least they will finally see the light of day.


*This. I see no reason as to why GFW doesn't put the episodes of Amped on YT already. The shows are a year old, and the roster is already outdated as fuck, anyways.*


----------



## shandcraig

HAHA sorry but honestly all we have to talk about with this company is new designs on his t-shirts.What else can i talk about ? Its not my fault that i hate the company logo and hes created much better version and not rebranded to them.

I agree 100 percent,Its stupid he has not just posted them for free on youtube or something.Now we have a new champion. Plus it would give people some good footage of his brand. He can try to work towards something else right.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Stetho said:


> At this point I'm starting to think you're a guy paid to talk about GFW. You're coming here everytime to talk about this logo when obviously nobody gives a fuck about it until we can see a fuckin actual show !


He just REALLY likes dem logos. And dem black ropes.


----------



## The High King

a joke of an org.


----------



## USAUSA1

I would be happy if Gfw was an old school Tennessee indy. I feel like Jarrett can provide so much greatness if he went that route. Like a new uswa.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

USAUSA1 said:


> I would be happy if Gfw was an old school Tennessee indy. I feel like Jarrett can provide so much greatness if he went that route. Like a new uswa.


A bit late for that, mate.


----------



## shandcraig

MTheBehemoth2 said:


> He just REALLY likes dem logos. And dem black ropes.


HAHA black ropes are good.But dam i love the Neon green ropes. Thats a rare one and it really pops. But looks stupid in a 6 sided ring. He really needs to change his brand to only 4 sides. Especially if hes doing all this jointed promotional shows with other events.


----------



## Sensei Utero

Haven't heard of this promotion for months, so sorry for my newbness here. Have episodes been taped? Any word of a TV deal? What's the current status of the company? etc


----------



## Life010

InUtero said:


> Haven't heard of this promotion for months, so sorry for my newbness here. Have episodes been taped? Any word of a TV deal? What's the current status of the company? etc


Same here I was thinking the same thing.
Didn't hear any news from GFW in months.

Jeff should start running shows every month on iPPV.
NWA/TNA started like that.


----------



## Hencheman_21

Last I heard they had signed some overseas deals but nothing here in the states. Have not heard of them even running any shows recently. Some of their talent has gone on to other companies including TNA, LU and WWE. It's a shame because they had some good talent on the roster and was looking forward to another show to watch and see the way Jeff was going to present the product.


----------



## AEA

GFW was DOA.


----------



## Cliffy

Should lock this thread honestly


----------



## shandcraig

They continue to do joint shows. I dont see what the problem with that is ? They will do its own shows at some point. Well wait they did i think its own baseball shows recently.

I think they have some really cool belts.


----------



## Even Flow

Update:



> We've received a few emails asking about where things stand with Global Force Wrestling. I reached out to Jeff Jarrett, who said, "I am scheduled to head back to Los Angeles next week to continue discussions. Slow and steady wins the race, as they say." So, there you have it.


----------



## Mhirn3

I don't get why these shows they supposedly taped they didn't just put on youtube or on a Roku channel......at least have some sort of medium in place to show this stuff and try to stay relevant.


----------



## 304418

You can’t have tv deals in other countries and not release footage. No they're not a tv deal in the US, but they’re tv deals regardless. Plus they have the Flipps app to compensate for the lack of a US tv deal for the time being. And these taping aren’t being released? Why were they held then? Face it, Jarrett can say what he wants, but GFW is done.


----------



## LaMelo

They really need a television deal.


----------



## shandcraig

Why is there no photos anywhere from the gfw event august 20 in Hazleton, Pa


----------



## LaMelo

Did the event even happen?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 304418

For releasing the Amped tapings, why doesn’t GFW try NJPWWorld?

Since even NJPWWorld had been open to airing other promotions content on their streaming service and have aired a couple of ROH and CMLL shows, and considering that NJPW was supposed to be one of GFW’s original partners you would think that NJPW would be okay uploading some GFW shows like the Amped tapings, as it has always been readily available to customers in the US and especially considering NJPW has English commentary now. 

Someone should really ask Jeff Jarrett about that.


----------



## wwetna1

If JJ wanted them to be released he has options
- Crackle
- Dailymotion
- Realplayer (like when impact went darked)
- Youtube
- Fite TV (ROH and PAragon) 
- Fight Network (once aired House of Hardcore)

The only places he can't go are Hulu and WWE Network. HE just isn't serious


----------



## `Brad

I don't think they will ever get a tv deal.


----------



## Mindy_Macready

GFW isn't going anywhere when nobody post new updates.


----------



## Ham and Egger

They did 2 live event earlier this month... They're still alive???


----------



## Even Flow

Ham and Egger said:


> They did 2 live event earlier this month... They're still alive???


It wasn't their own shows, though. They're still using other promotions to promote matches & themselves.


----------



## The Power that Be

*WHERE IS THE BOOM JARRETT ?*


----------



## Even Flow

The Power that Be said:


> *WHERE IS THE BOOM JARRETT ?*


Probably sitting at home in Nashville, saying he's in LA in 'major discussions' with TV networks.


----------



## Denny Crane

He could be just been waiting out TNA going out of business. Global Force would be more appealing with Hardys and Lashley on board.


----------



## RKing85

There are still people holding on to the GFW dream????

Wow. I admit your dedication. But give it up guys.


----------



## Mindy_Macready

RKing85 said:


> There are still people holding on to the GFW dream????
> 
> Wow. I admit your dedication. But give it up guys.


Only the same 2 people who kept posting pictures & events thought GFW had a chance


----------



## The RainMaker

So, not trying to be a dick or a troll..But..does this company, like, exist? I don't get it.


----------



## shandcraig

The sad part is the concept of GFW is good and the branding behind it. Jeff now seems to have a good idea but sadly no company and fairly dont want to pick it up. Hes being stuborn to invest in properly do shows,If he did he would have a much better chance of striking a networks interest. The few behind the scenes clips for the GFW shows looked so cool and professional plus more real sports vibe and very good commentators. So because hes decided to do nothing and try and tag his brand along with other indy shows, Its geting him nowhere. 

The only thing i would have changed for his brand is that horrible first logo he decided to go with. Because after that he seemed to have created some really sharp more simple modern logos. Plus gone with a 4 sided ring and not be an idiot trying to have the same ring as your ex company. 

Anyways Imagine TNA dies and someone picked up GFW haha


All these episodes hes filmed and over a year later he still does not show them. What a stinking waste


Like just look at this video, It seemed like it was going to do things right and it came off so much more professional then TNA way less tacky. The graphics on the screen were so good and again those commentators were gold. Such a waste


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yx9mvjL8nQE


----------



## That Is All

Good thing I did a search. 

So apparently Cody (Rhodes) won the recent GFW NEX*GEN Championship beating Sonja Dutt from some show called WrestleCade last night in North Carolina. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/802360900594368512
It's alittle strange since no one has heard much of anything in months and aside from some live events here and there I didn't know whether they were to ever be taken serious but even if not atleast this gives them so publicity even if the title was meant to be for the stars of tomorrow or something like that and I know Cody is all set for Final Battle next month but of course it's highly doubtful he'll be showing up the title in hand.

Nothing much has really came out for Global Force since the initial failed invasion angle from TNA/GFW a few years back and even though they did some tapings for Amped, there is still nothing concrete that they'll be on tv anytime soon. 

Well tleast it's not looked at as just a marketing scheme or anything now.


----------



## Even Flow

They're not going to be taken serious, because they don't have a tv deal still after all these years, and their live events are co-promoted with other promotions.


----------



## USAUSA1

I think expectations were too high and still are from fans.


----------



## virus21

Even Flow said:


> They're not going to be taken serious, because they don't have a tv deal still after all these years, and their live events are co-promoted with other promotions.


Says a lot that WCPW has done better at being a promotion than GFW. GFW's shows make TNA shows look like Wrestlemania


----------



## USAUSA1

What is wcpw?


----------



## virus21

USAUSA1 said:


> What is wcpw?


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/1989193-whatculture-pro-wrestling-wcpw.html


----------



## Emperor Palpatine

I saw that Cody won the title on Twitter earlier today, and was surprised GFW is still a thing :lmao.


----------



## shandcraig

Other then that ugly gfw log. That is one nice belt. Looks nice on him


----------



## USAUSA1

Gfw have more events than tna.


----------



## RKing85

Jesus Jeff. Swallow your pride and pull the plug.


----------



## wwetna1

Bollywood Boys are still their tag champs and they debut on 205 Live Tuesday lol


----------



## 304418

Good that Cody won and seems to be a part of the promotion. It’s a shame that GFW never got a tv deal in the US. I saw footage from the first Amped taping (fan recording, not the actual tapings) on youtube, and from the little shown, I liked what I saw. It was much better than their house shows, although they still have to work on crowd attendance. Here’s the link in case you don’t believe me: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ikm0aUhaMI

Just can’t believe this promotion have ended up being nothing more than an angle for TNA.


----------



## N3LL14

USAUSA1 said:


> Gfw have more events than tna.



I thought they were always on other promotions events.


----------



## shandcraig

N3LL14 said:


> I thought they were always on other promotions events.


For the most part they are.They once in awhile do stand alone shows but they dont do it the way it should be. You see these indie shows and they feel legit but Jeff does not want to take the risk and put money into it i guess. Like its a horrible idea to use a small 6 sided ring and also have zero visual adverising in these show setups.Thats what is holding this company back.They join other promotions that have the setup the ring and logos for there promotion and not GFW.So you just see jeff and a few others defending his belts. Big part of growing a promotion is for people to attending a visual brand of its own. People talk and show photos and you see this GFW brand and logos at is own event and thats half the marketing battle for a indie type promotion. Plus each promotion has its own style too so Jeff is losing away from what he wanted as his GFW identity. I hope he moves away from tagging along other promotions and start having his own shows like once a month and you see GFW.


----------



## USAUSA1

I think it smart, saving money. If I was an indy promotion I would take advantage of this. I would book Jarrett or Magnus against my local top guys or I would ask Jarrett to call Steiner and book JJ vs Steiner as a gfw special attraction match for a discount.


----------



## shandcraig

USAUSA1 said:


> I think it smart, saving money. If I was an indy promotion I would take advantage of this. I would book Jarrett or Magnus against my local top guys or I would ask Jarrett to call Steiner and book JJ vs Steiner as a gfw special attraction match for a discount.


I get the logic but this only makes sense for the first bit. How do you expect a promotion to ever grow or get any network interested ? If you're just at a different promotion with your guys and belt. It does not prove a dam thing about his company,So it will not draw peoples attention


----------



## Even Flow

wwetna1 said:


> Bollywood Boys are still their tag champs and they debut on 205 Live Tuesday lol


:lmao


----------



## Even Flow

> Jeff Jarrett appears on the latest edition of The Ric Flair Show on www.MLWRadio.com.
> 
> We are told that the move to put the GFW Nex*Gen championship on Cody Rhodes over the weekend in North Carolina was a "strategic move" made with eyes on the future of the company. Jarrett has been in Los Angeles quite a bit working with A. Smith & Co. Productions on getting a GFW TV project off the ground, so perhaps they intend for Rhodes to be involved there.
> 
> With the Bollywood Boyz having signed with WWE for the 205 Live series, obviously they are not coming back to drop the GFW Tag Team belts. I am told some sort of announcement will be made. If I am GFW, I don't even bother with the announcement and just crown new champions.


.


----------



## shandcraig

Even Flow said:


> .



Thats good news hes been in LA a lot recently trying to get something going. Pretty insane to get a deal from nothing. I still feel the vision he originally had was great and i could see this brand un fold well. My biggest feeling that is a draw back for this company is using the 6 sided ring. It will do nothing for them.


----------



## USAUSA1

The drawback was tna.

A Smith and Co is behind Ninja Warrior, Hells Kitchen and Unsung.

Gfw can easily jump ahead of tna,lu and roh right now.


----------



## Afrolatino

If Jeff was the one with the idea of the six sided ring in TNA, he obviously deserves to put it back in GFW.

Besides is not like that would piss off the TNA owners, right?


----------



## USAUSA1

It's funny how this thread came alive again. Speak volumes about the current state of the business compared to 2-3 years ago. 

Best thing for Jarrett is to sell the company to an entertainment base corporation. Not Panda or some random company that's not in the entertainment business.


----------



## shandcraig

Afrolatino said:


> If Jeff was the one with the idea of the six sided ring in TNA, he obviously deserves to put it back in GFW.
> 
> Besides is not like that would piss off the TNA owners, right?



It doesnt matter if it was his idea or not,Its a bad idea to use it for his new company.He wants to stand out and away from TNA.tna Has had it for years now and it aint going anywhere.So its pointless for him to use it and it looks bad with his brand. He wants to create this global modern slash old school mode. 4 sided proper big sized ring is the way to go for branding.


----------



## FITZ

USAUSA1 said:


> It's funny how this thread came alive again. Speak volumes about the current state of the business compared to 2-3 years ago.
> 
> Best thing for Jarrett is to sell the company to an entertainment base corporation. Not Panda or some random company that's not in the entertainment business.


Who would pay him anything for it? They have no assets or brand recognition.


----------



## TNAmarkFromIndia

In a move designed to distance itself from the financial struggles and legal drama that hung over its brand, Anthem Sports announced last week it has purchased Nashville-based Global Force Wrestling.

The move signals the end of TNA, the professional wrestling league that once served as home to legends Hulk Hogan and Ric Flair and as a launching pad for future stars A.J. Styles and Samoa Joe.

Anthem Sports, the Canadian company that also owns the Fight Network, will rebrand its wrestling league as GFW and Nashville native Jeff Jarrett will helm the creative aspects of the promotion. Its staple weekly program on Pop TV will continue to be called “Impact.”
The rebranding comes almost 15 years to the day that Jarrett and his father Jerry Jarrett launched TNA. The wrestling promotion ended up under the control of Dixie Carter, endured a turnstile of cable television partners and garnered negative headlines for unpaid bills, unpaid talent and state tax liens.

The troubles culminated in a lawsuit last fall when rock-and-roll legend Billy Corgan, who was hired to help lead the creative direction of TNA, sued Carter and the company. When the dust settled, Anthem Sports, which distributed a portion of its content, emerged as the new owner and operator of the wrestling promotion

The new GFW arrives on the professional wrestling scene with some momentum.

The company has seen a drastic spike in its social media reach in recent months following a tour through India. Ratings for its weekly “Impact!” program are on the uptick.

Broadcast and streaming deals are in the works both in India and the United Kingdom. And the legal battle that played out dramatically in a Nashville courtroom last year has seemingly been put to rest.

Jarrett and Anthem Executive Vice President Ed Nordholm are banking on strengthened international partnerships, a growing digital presence and revamped roster buoying GFW as an alternative to the unquestioned professional wrestling behemoth, the WWE.

The company’s annual event “Slammiversary” takes place on Sunday, which the new GFW views as a re-launch of its pay per view business.

"We're a global brand," Jarrett said of the rebranding. "We have partnerships in Mexico, Japan, other places. Collectively coming together, we've combined forces and basically the rebrand final touches happen (on Sunday) at 'Slammiversary.'"

In 2013, Jarrett, a star wrestler who had a successful run in the WWE in the 1990s, tried to buy control of TNA from Carter and her family. That bid failed and Jarrett left the company and he decided to launch GFW instead.

Along with his business partner and wife Karen Jarrett, he pursued television partnerships for GFW and created a tour of minor league baseball stadiums, but the promotion never took off.

In the meantime, TNA had dramatic problems that were widely reported by professional wrestling websites and mainstream media. Those issues included loans given by Anthem Sports to keep the company afloat in 2016. Corgan also lent the company money and used those loan agreements as the basis for his lawsuit that also sought to wrestle away control of TNA.

But the court sided with Carter and Anthem came out of the legal wrangling as the majority owner.

“They started out as a very small lender,” Jarrett said. “Then, as 2016 progressed, it became more and more apparent that if the organization was going to be saved, they were going to have to step in. They stepped in and I’m very thankful they did because we wouldn’t be sitting here talking about celebrating the 15-year anniversary of the organization.”

Nordholm said that once the wrestling company fell into Anthem’s hands, he began familiarizing himself with TNA by meeting with an array of stakeholders over the years.

“Amongst those, somebody set me up with Jeff,” Nordholm said, recalling meeting Jarrett in a private room at Nashville restaurant Pinewood Social. “It started off as, ‘Will you talk to me and give me some perspective on the show?’ We had lunch, we chatted. We ended up with a good rapport.”

Nordholm, who is a mergers and acquisitions attorney by trade, said Anthem needed an executive with a background in wrestling to helm the creative side of the company.

“We needed a wrestling guy,” he said.

GFW will be headquartered in Nashville at the Skyway Studios facility where it currently handles pre and post production work. "Impact" is recorded in Orlando.

Jarrett said the first 100 days running the company were a whirlwind. The company had regular order of business issues, like putting together its budget, signing new in-ring talent, building a new creative team and revamping its website.

The promotion secured a broadcast partnership deal with SpikeTV in the U.K. Digital growth in the month of March spiked by 184 percent. Jarrett said YouTube views grew from 8 million monthly to 35 million monthly.

“We have 50 people on the roster and 35 weren’t there last year,” Nordholm said.

The new GFW completed a short tour of India that Nordholm and Jarrett are hoping leads to broadcast and digital distribution partnerships there.

“In the aftermath, we had more visitors to our YouTube visitors from India than from the United States,” Nordholm said.

In both the U.K. and India, the goal is to export GFW content and to partner with local promotions to cultivate new content. In the U.K., talks have advanced with ITV Studios to contraction negotations, while in the India, the concept remains in the developmental phase, Jarrett said.

“One part of our international strategy is not just to take WWE-style ‘Impact’ and export it to other countries, but as well to more deeply penetrate those international markets in association with (wrestling) promotions that are centric to those markets,” Nordholm said. “The (international promotions) want to tap into our expertise to boost those shows, but also to in turn boost the GFW content.”

The WWE was a trendsetter when it launched its subscription streaming service, the WWE Network, to house its archives and stream new programming.

GFW has a valuable video library with the legendary wrestlers who have passed through its roster over the years and the future stars who emerged. In addition to Hogan and Flair, Kurt Angle, Matt Hardy and Jeff Hardy were stars on TNA. Styles and Samoa Joe are two of the top WWE stars now.

Nordholm said the company is developing an on-demand streaming service as well to tap into its valuable library. Already, the company's YouTube channel is highly ranked in the sports category with just under 1 million subscribers.

The company has already launched an app with some of its library available. Nordholm said that will serve as the baseline for a new on-demand streaming app in North America.

"The objective is to make that our own video on-demand hub," Nordholm said.

Nordholm said the company chose to rebrand for two reasons. The double meaning of the name "TNA" was a turnoff for some marketing partners. And the name was tainted because of the negative media coverage.

"When Anthem got involved we saw a rare opportunity to get involved with an asset that already had global distribution," Nordholm said. "It's a 3,500-hour library, broadcast in 120 countries, existing distribution contracts in India, Africa and now the United Kingdom.

"The timeline to take a ground zero promotion to that kind of penetration was 15 years. The work now is to fix some things."

Jarrett acknowledged that TNA had a two-pronged legacy. On one hand, the promotion successfully developed future stars and gained traction as the home to legends. But on the other hand, there were negative headlines surrounding the business operation.

"Perseverance," Jarrett said when asked to describe the company's legacy over its first 15 years. "Nobody said it would be easy. But when you really chart the road map of the business side of things, it was a challenge day in and day out. But in spite of those business challenges, I will say the brand persevered, the talent persevered.

"And when you look back on history, 2005 to 2015, the stars of today were created right under our watch - A.J. Styles, Samoa Joe and Bobby Roode, arguably the top freshest stars in the world today. I'm excited for this roster now. I'm excited to show the next A.J. Styles to the world."


----------

